# Anyone else expecting a November sparkler? *Updated with due dates!*



## Gemie

:happydance:

I'm due 10th November according to lmp.

Very early days yet but just wondered if anyone else has found out already? X

*November sparklers 2013 due dates *​

*1st
Tower6 
bebbe
Loraloo 
Bubsmom17 
Angeltk42 


2nd
Squarecrisps
Cryssie11 

3rd
Teacup22 
Glitterdiva
bunnyg82
Peanutmomma 

4th
acrossthepond
Willowfleur
Kdk24
Gemie 

5th
Zowiey  
TandB
Rockinmomtobe
Ivyeffer 
thayet
lewsmom 
Ema 8

6th
LadyMacBeth
Brz04 
Foxy37
MandaAnda 
rachael872211

7th
2nd time 
Welsh mtb
CaseyBaby718
Lovehearts 

8th
Storked
Kate_live
steph.
Babysargent1
Angelserenity

9th
Married2012
berniegroves
saphiresky 
SmileyShazza
cassafrass

10th
Lotuspetals
jamontoast
natclifton
megz143x
luna_19
grich2011 
brinib 

11th

12th
Emma93 
Mimomma 
GossipGirly
babysaa
pa2k84 

13th
Nina83n
Happypregnant
Exceited4First
Babycakes29

14th
Wanabe mum
camocutie2006
platinumvague 

15th
missjennakate 
miss_kseniya 

16th
flowermum 
missl1
elt1013 

17th
Hannahgemini
southernbound 
laura3103 

18th
gardenofedens 

19th
stephaniexx
Pisces24

20th

21st
happycloud

22nd
tegasgirl
Mojitogirly
Dazed125 

23rd

24th
mama.luv
Scarlett P
littletobyj

25th
ciaramoy 
rachelleigh
jammers77 
babymonkey18 

26th
cat81
creative 

27th

28th
3boys 

29th 

30th
ama


Ksilme  
Nanaki  
BuddyIV  ​*
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## teacup22

I am :D
Edd is 3rd November!


----------



## Gemie

I think it must be saying I'm so early because my cycles are short (25 days) so I bet there's a few of us :) xx

Oh and congrats xx


----------



## teacup22

Thanks! Congrats to you too!
Yea I found out Sunday so must be a few floating about? Lol


----------



## Gemie

How are oh feeling second time around?

I know this will be my 3rd but because there was such a huge age gap between my other 2 it felt like I was starting over. A complete newbie lol
I already feel more relaxed about this one... Maybe that will change :haha:


----------



## Tesa

Hey congrats - Im due Nov 2nd. There are a few of us over in Groups under Nov 2013 babies.


----------



## teacup22

Feeling a bit scared tbh. This is my 3rd pregnancy in a year (had 2 mcs) an I just feel a bit detatched. Like I don't beleive it still and not getting excited. 
It's hard. 
I just want it to be November!


----------



## LadyMacBeth

I'm due 6thy Nov.
Thrilled, but as it is sooo early, I'm very nervous.


----------



## Gemie

Tesa said:


> Hey congrats - Im due Nov 2nd. There are a few of us over in Groups under Nov 2013 babies.

Ahh okay, I looked for a group but couldn't see one :shrug:


----------



## Gemie

teacup22 said:


> Feeling a bit scared tbh. This is my 3rd pregnancy in a year (had 2 mcs) an I just feel a bit detatched. Like I don't beleive it still and not getting excited.
> It's hard.
> I just want it to be November!

Awww :hugs: I can imagine. Try to stay relaxed (easier said than done eh?!) xx


----------



## teacup22

Gemie said:


> Tesa said:
> 
> 
> Hey congrats - Im due Nov 2nd. There are a few of us over in Groups under Nov 2013 babies.
> 
> Ahh okay, I looked for a group but couldn't see one :shrug:Click to expand...

Me either?


----------



## Gemie

I even went over to ttc groups and discussions but I couldn't see one there either... Hmmmm am I going mad :wacko:


----------



## acrossthepond

Hi Girlies!

Just wanted to join in! Got my first ever BFP on thursday night... bit of a (nice) shock! EDD is 4th November... looking forward to 6 week scan next week. 

Nice to be here with you all!


----------



## 2nd time

i am expecting number 4 on 7th nov i have a three year old and my second dd will turn 2 on wed and my son will turn 1 on sunday can i join you ladies


----------



## 2nd time

ps cant get my dam ticker back to beginning lol


----------



## zowiey

Me! I'm due on the 5th! I'm terrified I had a chemical after our 1st ivf, this was our 2nd attempt and I'm just waiting for something to go wrong, after 4 1/2 years I can't believe I'm here. Although I'm terrified I'm going to jinx it all by posting in 1st tri :dohh:

Congrats to everyone! xx


----------



## 2nd time

congrats you wont jinx it band b doesnt count as telling anyone lol


----------



## Gemie

Awww :hi: everyone! Congratulations :happydance:

Regarding tickers just click on it and it will take you to the place you make them and just start again :)

I'm flipping' driving myself crazy thinking my lines aren't getting any darker. :nope:
I hate these early days so much!


----------



## Tesa

Hey guys sorry - maybe you found the group by now but if not...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ber-autumn-acorns-2013-babies-3-9-acorns.html

Or you go to Lounge Area, Groups, Pregnancy and the new link is renamed november autumn acorns


----------



## Glitterdiva

teacup22 said:


> I am :D
> Edd is 3rd November!

I'm 3rd Nov too!! Though that's not been combined yet


----------



## TandB

Hey I am November 5th! I have a 4 year old so it's been a while glad to see so many others r due in November too


----------



## married2012

I'm due 9th Nov acording to LMP. 

Its my first pregnancy, so a little nervous and hoping everything is going to go well! 

Apart from sore breasts and a metallic taste in my mouth accompanied by EXCESSIVE thirst, I'm feeling pretty normal. When should I expect the sickness? :-/


----------



## Brz04

My expected due date is November 6th!! Congrats to everyone :)


----------



## Gemie

married2012 said:


> I'm due 9th Nov acording to LMP.
> 
> Its my first pregnancy, so a little nervous and hoping everything is going to go well!
> 
> Apart from sore breasts and a metallic taste in my mouth accompanied by EXCESSIVE thirst, I'm feeling pretty normal. When should I expect the sickness? :-/

I've got those symptoms too! Not metallic taste though. 
I felt sick from about 6 weeks with pops but it never went and I had it through out even the night before she was born I was sick :nope: hope it's not the same this time lol


----------



## married2012

Oh no, I hope you have it easier this time!

So potentially I have another week or so of feeling fine before it hits? Eeeeek :(


----------



## Glitterdiva

Gemie said:


> married2012 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 9th Nov acording to LMP.
> 
> Its my first pregnancy, so a little nervous and hoping everything is going to go well!
> 
> Apart from sore breasts and a metallic taste in my mouth accompanied by EXCESSIVE thirst, I'm feeling pretty normal. When should I expect the sickness? :-/
> 
> I've got those symptoms too! Not metallic taste though.
> I felt sick from about 6 weeks with pops but it never went and I had it through out even the night before she was born I was sick :nope: hope it's not the same this time lolClick to expand...

I haven't got the metallic taste but my boobs bloody kill! Will they subside at some point? I had my first wave of nausea today and I couldn't Eat my tea either due to feeling icky, I'm just over 5wks (I think, though I could be 9 wks)


----------



## Storked

Due date is the 8th! After a previous loss I have decided to allow myself some excitement :)


----------



## Gemie

Glitterdiva said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> married2012 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 9th Nov acording to LMP.
> 
> Its my first pregnancy, so a little nervous and hoping everything is going to go well!
> 
> Apart from sore breasts and a metallic taste in my mouth accompanied by EXCESSIVE thirst, I'm feeling pretty normal. When should I expect the sickness? :-/
> 
> I've got those symptoms too! Not metallic taste though.
> I felt sick from about 6 weeks with pops but it never went and I had it through out even the night before she was born I was sick :nope: hope it's not the same this time lolClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't got the metallic taste but my boobs bloody kill! Will they subside at some point? I had my first wave of nausea today and I couldn't Eat my tea either due to feeling icky, I'm just over 5wks (I think, though I could be 9 wks)Click to expand...

I remember last time the sore boobs levelled off after a few weeks but then went through a phase of just my nipples killing me on and off. It's very strange this pregnancy lark! :haha:


----------



## Gemie

Storked said:


> Due date is the 8th! After a previous loss I have decided to allow myself some excitement :)

I don't blame you! Enjoy every second. :hugs:

Sorry for your previous loss. Xx


----------



## Storked

Thanks! We are all very blessed ladies :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

What do you girls think of this line progression?

From top to bottom 13,14 and 16 dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tower6

Hi :) due Nov 1st I think. My #4 was ttc 5 cycles after 5 1/2yr iud. I'm going nuts thinking there's not much symptoms, or maybe Wont get a heartbeat and all that good stuff... I'm making myself crazy. Took 21 tests so far LMAO (1st pos feb 19th) anyway- no spotting or anything but so nervous so I keep poas even tho they're the darkest they can get now. Anyone that can help me feel more sane? Lol here goes the long loooooong first trimester

Oh my first apt is the 26th at 8+4 and the wait is sooooo hard. When are your first apts?


----------



## Emma93

Hello lovelies =)

I'm pregnant again after having a mc 8 weeks ago at 6w + 6d. 

I had one period in between, exactly 28 days after the mc
& I'm currently 3w + 6d pregnant, or 13dpo.. due November the 12th! =)

Still very very very early days, but I have so much crossed that this bean will stick!

Sticky vibes to all of you too!

xxx​


----------



## Gemie

My booking in appt is 19th march. I do really think the first Tri draaaags :nope:


----------



## Gemie

Emma93 said:


> Hello lovelies =)
> 
> I'm pregnant again after having a mc 8 weeks ago at 6w + 6d.
> 
> I had one period in between, exactly 28 days after the mc
> & I'm currently 3w + 6d pregnant, or 13dpo.. due November the 12th! =)
> 
> Still very very very early days, but I have so much crossed that this bean will stick!
> 
> Sticky vibes to all of you too!
> 
> xxx​

Sticky dust hunni :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

I've never had a mc but I wish I hadn't read so many posts on how far along ppl have them ( my heart hurts for every one of you) those of u who have had them, did it feel different than now or was there spotting leading up to it? Or was it totally fine and them bam? I think I'm so nervous because this is the first time I actually tried to get pregnant so were just so invested already rather than finding out at 6+ weeks, you know..


----------



## Storked

Gemie, nice lines!

Welcome to Tower and Emma!

Towerm my last pregnancy was very normal. I had a missed miscarriage but suffered from morning sickness all the way until I finally started to miscarry naturally. My baby had died at 6 weeks and it was 6 weeks before my body figured it all out.


----------



## Tower6

Wow. I'm so sorry. Those are the reasons why it's so hard to wait out this first trimester... I hope they do a scan at my first appointment which is still weeks away but I don't believe they do unless you don't know when u conceived or if your high risk so I'm still not assured that I'm gonna get much relief. Ahh the things we endure all before we even meet our little beans. No wondering are so attached from conception and it hits dad during his first delivery room moment haha


----------



## Emma93

Tower6 said:


> I've never had a mc but I wish I hadn't read so many posts on how far along ppl have them ( my heart hurts for every one of you) those of u who have had them, did it feel different than now or was there spotting leading up to it? Or was it totally fine and them bam? I think I'm so nervous because this is the first time I actually tried to get pregnant so were just so invested already rather than finding out at 6+ weeks, you know..

I went away for a few days, while I was away my symptoms stopped dead over night. Woke up in the morning and nothing. Not even a twitchy nipple! Went back home, a week later I woke up on the Sunday morning (6w+4d) with pink spotting. Well it wasn't quite as light as spotting, but wasn't heavy enough to call it bleeding. My OH took me to hospital, as I was getting bad cramps too. After a 4 hour wait in a&e they gave me another pregnancy test, took some blood and told me to go back if it got worse. We drove home for a few hours, the bleeding got heavier and I was in more pain. Went back to hospital, they kept me in over night, had a internal scan the next morning. Was told everything was fine and to go back in 10 days. Went home, had a shower and got into bed. Woke up about an hour later, doubled over in pain, so bad I could hardly breath. Passed two very large bits of tissue. So I just knew. Back to A&E! They did an internal check and said my cervix was open slightly but not to worry. Had to go back the next morning for another internal scan.. Was told there was only a tiny tiny tiny bit of tissue left, and that my body has 'disposed' of everything on it's own. 

It all happened so fast, one day it was fine, the next everything had passed.

I bled for 5 days, 3 days of bleeding, 2 days of spotting. Just as though it was a normal period. No pain or cramps after the tissue had passed. 
I had my next period exactly 28 days later. Then almost exactly 8 weeks to the day of the mc, I got my bfp!

I knew something wasn't right nearly the whole 7 weeks I was pregnant. For some reason I just couldn't get excited, so when my symptoms stopped, I just knew.. It was a case of just wait it out.
This time, I've had no real symptoms at all, apart from bloating and gas.. :blush:
Tonight my breasts and nipples have been quite tender, I've been more tired today and very thirsty. But no sickness or anything else. But I am only 13dpo after all..

xxx​


----------



## Tower6

I have been really hungry but can eat much at a time. If I don't eat I get a headache but no where close to "sick" with all 3 dd's I was sick for 4 months straight- threw up only 1 time each pregnancy but was sooooo nauseas for months. So this time I feel so nervous that I'm not. And I don't have sore bbs at all just really big and full. They went up a size for sure but they're not sore so I guess I'm just waiting on any huge symptoms to reassure me that my
Hormones are going up and that I'm having a strong pregnancy. All 3 daughters were with my ex husband and not trying for any of them and then this one is with current husband and we tried for 5 months (his first biological baby) so that's definitely where my nerves are coming from


----------



## Storked

Tower, it will be ok. We will survive this :D hard not to be nervous but we will make it! :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

Storked said:


> Tower, it will be ok. We will survive this :D hard not to be nervous but we will make it! :hugs:

WSS ^ :) :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

Anyone have a instinct feeling on what you may be having? :)


----------



## Storked

No idea. I just know that I wish I was having twins but they don't run in my family lol


----------



## Gemie

I have an idea it's a boy. I don't know why I just do :shrug:

I had no instinct with either of my others.


----------



## ksilme

hi, I hope you don't mind me joining :) I think I got my BFP yesterday (only believed it today though) 



If it is my BFP, and I ovulated on the 21st like I think I did I would be due around about the 14th Nov :) xx 

My only issue is I have long irregular cycles - 40-50 days - had implanon out 25th Oct, so how would the docs work out EDD?

When I was younger, a 'psychic' (loose use of term) told me my first child would be a boy, and I have had several things tell me the same x


----------



## Storked

That is a BFP all right! Congrats!


----------



## LoraLoo

Only just seen this thread- can i sneak in too? :) Im due Nov 4th x


----------



## Storked

Welcome :)


----------



## Gemie

ksilme said:


> hi, I hope you don't mind me joining :) I think I got my BFP yesterday (only believed it today though)
> 
> View attachment 576789
> 
> 
> If it is my BFP, and I ovulated on the 21st like I think I did I would be due around about the 14th Nov :) xx
> 
> My only issue is I have long irregular cycles - 40-50 days - had implanon out 25th Oct, so how would the docs work out EDD?
> 
> When I was younger, a 'psychic' (loose use of term) told me my first child would be a boy, and I have had several things tell me the same x

That's a lovely Bfp! :)



LoraLoo said:


> Only just seen this thread- can i sneak in too? :) Im due Nov 4th x

Lora course Hun, welcome :)


----------



## willowfleur

:hi: May I join in? My due date is 4th November :baby:

(still in shock :haha: )


----------



## Storked

Willow, that is one dark line! :D


----------



## Gemie

I'd love a line like that willowfleur! Congrats :)


----------



## willowfleur

Gemie said:


> I'd love a line like that willowfleur! Congrats :)

I've done two tests both came out the same - I was a bit worried that the test line is so much darker than the control line, it is o.k do you think?:wacko:


----------



## teacup22

willowfleur said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> I'd love a line like that willowfleur! Congrats :)
> 
> I've done two tests both came out the same - I was a bit worried that the test line is so much darker than the control line, it is o.k do you think?:wacko:Click to expand...

Yea that's fine, my FRER looks like this from a few days ago (around 4 1/2 weeks)


----------



## lovehearts

Hiya - only just seen this. Im due the 10th :) xx


----------



## Foxy37

I'm also 6th november , 35 weeks to go ladies lol . I am also anxious like most of us . Bloated , gassy and new today is a hungover type feeling .huge gap as my eldest is 21 and youngest is 16 . I'm on grandchildren and this baby is due on my grandsons birthday lol xxxx


----------



## HannahGemini

:help:I have just found out this weekend. My due date should be 17th November. I am very nervous though as I miscarried twice last year and am trying not to get too excited. 
Anyone have any support for me? I need it :)


----------



## teacup22

HannahGemini said:


> :help:I have just found out this weekend. My due date should be 17th November. I am very nervous though as I miscarried twice last year and am trying not to get too excited.
> Anyone have any support for me? I need it :)

I've had 2 miscarriages in the last year too....
It's hard and you will worry but the statistics are good! Only 1% of people have 3 in a row. 
X


----------



## Gemie

lovehearts said:


> Hiya - only just seen this. Im due the 10th :) xx

 Ooh me too! :happydance:

Welcome all newbies :flower:


----------



## mimomma

Me too! Due Nov 12th, very exciting!!!


----------



## HannahGemini

Hi Gemie,

I have just found out I am pregnant again and due in November, 17th I think. I too miscarried twice last year and I am totally terrified of it happening thi stime too. We just have to hope and make sure we take our vitamins and cross our toes, wish you all the best xxxx


----------



## Foxy37

Lots of support here Hanna . Were all scared and wishing this 1st trimester along xx


----------



## Gemie

Yep all here to support each other, we've all come from different backgrounds ie previous loss, no other children/pregnancies, other children with experience but with one common ground we're hoping first Tri flies with no complications and that we get a beautiful bouncing baba at the end :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

On a completely unrelated note... Is anyone else's hair greasy? Ugh I usually get 3 days out of one but if I wash it at night it looks like I haven't bothered again in the morning :shrug: so annoying!


----------



## Gemie

Foxy37 said:


> I'm also 6th november , 35 weeks to go ladies lol . I am also anxious like most of us . Bloated , gassy and new today is a hungover type feeling .huge gap as my eldest is 21 and youngest is 16 . I'm on grandchildren and this baby is due on my grandsons birthday lol xxxx

Oh wow! Congratulations all round then!

I thought I had a big age gap with 15 years between my other 2 :dohh:


----------



## Foxy37

This is mine and my oh 1st together and is super exciting xx


----------



## squarecrisps

I'm due 2nd November according to LMP, and 4th November according to my ovulation date! Sooo excited, this is our first baby! :happydance:


----------



## Gemie

If I've missed anyone let me know! :thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

Oh and if anyone is clever and a whizz on the computer would you like to Make us a 'November sparkler' blinkie?


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks for adding all our dates Gem. Suddenly feels very real seeing it like that! x


----------



## lovehearts

*sparkler :haha:


----------



## lovehearts

Its nice to see so many familiar faces(i mean names lol) over here


----------



## Gemie

lovehearts said:


> *sparkler :haha:

Oops :blush: thanks for that, corrected now :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Gemie, I didnt realise. Congratulations chick.


----------



## Gemie

Tasha said:


> Gemie, I didnt realise. Congratulations chick.

Thanks darlin :flower:

Are you joining us Tasha? Xx


----------



## Tasha

Yes, for the chat if that is okay? But I dont know when I ovulated, so dont know my EDD, wont be long for a scan for me any how.


----------



## Gemie

Tasha said:


> Yes, for the chat if that is okay? But I dont know when I ovulated, so dont know my EDD, wont be long for a scan for me any how.

Well it's lovely having you with us :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you. How are you feeling?

Better introduce myself to those that dont know me. I am Tasha, married to Matt and this is our eighteenth pregnancy but three at home. We have Morgan he is eight, Naomi-Mae is seven, Honey was born sleeping at 36+6 in May 2007, Kaysie Blossom was born 361 days later and is four, from August 08 until September 2010 I had seven first tri loses, then April 2011 Riley Rae was born sleeping at 24+3 and since then I have had five first tri loses.


----------



## lovehearts

Im glad to see you here Tasha. What a journey you have had :hugs: 

Iv seen you around plenty ;)


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm due 6th November. I was charting, so I know that's accurate. It's the year anniversary of when I first saw my angel, while she was still with us. <3


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: lovehearts, are you trying to say I post a lot? Not me. :haha:

Congratulations on your pregnancy. Are you ready for Tyler's birthday?


----------



## Tasha

MandaAnda said:


> I'm due 6th November. I was charting, so I know that's accurate. It's the year anniversary of when I first saw my angel, while she was still with us. <3

:hugs: That is pretty special.


----------



## lovehearts

:rofl: Never!!

Thank you. Congrats to you too :flower:

No, im in denial he is going to be 2 :haha: Im stuck on what to buy and what cake to order :rofl: Ill be party-zilla in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Gemie

Tasha said:


> Thank you. How are you feeling?
> 
> Better introduce myself to those that dont know me. I am Tasha, married to Matt and this is our eighteenth pregnancy but three at home. We have Morgan he is eight, Naomi-Mae is seven, Honey was born sleeping at 36+6 in May 2007, Kaysie Blossom was born 361 days later and is four, from August 08 until September 2010 I had seven first tri loses, then April 2011 Riley Rae was born sleeping at 24+3 and since then I have had five first tri loses.

:hugs:


I'm not too bad right now thanks Hun, aside from a few symptoms like sore boobies, and nausea on and off oh and the obligatory stressing and hoping everything is okay :dohh:
How about you? Are you being looked after?


----------



## Gemie

MandaAnda said:


> I'm due 6th November. I was charting, so I know that's accurate. It's the year anniversary of when I first saw my angel, while she was still with us. <3

Bless you :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

lovehearts said:


> :rofl: Never!!
> 
> Thank you. Congrats to you too :flower:
> 
> No, im in denial he is going to be 2 :haha: Im stuck on what to buy and what cake to order :rofl: Ill be party-zilla in a couple of weeks!

:rofl: It is difficult isnt it? I find two an inbetween age for toys etc. Not quite grown up enough for many and yet too grown up for loads. 



Gemie said:


> I'm not too bad right now thanks Hun, aside from a few symptoms like sore boobies, and nausea on and off oh and the obligatory stressing and hoping everything is okay :dohh:
> How about you? Are you being looked after?

:hugs: The symptoms are a postive, the stressing is tough though isnt it?

Im okay, nausea and lots of needing to wee. Plus a few other symptoms. Yes, I am being looked after, loads of drugs.


----------



## Gemie

Tasha said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Never!!
> 
> Thank you. Congrats to you too :flower:
> 
> No, im in denial he is going to be 2 :haha: Im stuck on what to buy and what cake to order :rofl: Ill be party-zilla in a couple of weeks!
> 
> :rofl: It is difficult isnt it? I find two an inbetween age for toys etc. Not quite grown up enough for many and yet too grown up for loads.
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> I'm not too bad right now thanks Hun, aside from a few symptoms like sore boobies, and nausea on and off oh and the obligatory stressing and hoping everything is okay :dohh:
> How about you? Are you being looked after?Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: The symptoms are a postive, the stressing is tough though isnt it?
> 
> Im okay, nausea and lots of needing to wee. Plus a few other symptoms. Yes, I am being looked after, loads of drugs.Click to expand...

That's good :thumbup: is this the first pregnancy that you've been on all of these drugs? I know you saw a specialist a few months ago who found out some new stuff? Hope I've remembered that right


----------



## Welsh mtb

Hi ladies.

Another one here - I am due Nov 7th with my 2nd child. My DD was one a few weeks ago. I have no symptoms yet so hoping everything is ok. H & H 9 months to all x


----------



## Tasha

You remembered right and it is the first time, yes. 

When did you say your booking in is?

Welcome and congratulations welsh mtb x


----------



## lovehearts

It is very inbetween age! 

I dont know when to go to the doctors, has everyone else already been?

x


----------



## Gemie

Tasha said:


> You remembered right and it is the first time, yes.
> 
> When did you say your booking in is?
> 
> Welcome and congratulations welsh mtb x

Well that's really encouraging isn't it xx

My booking in is 19th march


----------



## Gemie

lovehearts said:


> It is very inbetween age!
> 
> I dont know when to go to the doctors, has everyone else already been?
> 
> x

I just phoned and told the receptionist I was pregnant and what to do and she booked me in with the midwife.

B/c we're on the cusp of 2 boroughs I've had to be booked in with my actual borough and not the other one which is where I had my care and gave birth last time.they gave me the choice last time but apparently I have to go with my own borough this time. I'm really not happy about that. :nope:


----------



## mimomma

Had hcg drawn yesterday 12 DPO - 112 and today's my birthday!


----------



## Gemie

mimomma said:


> Had hcg drawn yesterday 12 DPO - 112 and today's my birthday!

Happy birthday! :cake:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hi ladies, my EDD is Nov 5th!!! This is my first, so Im cautiously excited!!!! My 6 week scan is next Wednesday! Anyone else having trouble sleeping?!


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> It is very inbetween age!
> 
> I dont know when to go to the doctors, has everyone else already been?
> 
> x

Friday. I will be 5+4 x


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> It is very inbetween age!
> 
> I dont know when to go to the doctors, has everyone else already been?
> 
> x
> 
> I just phoned and told the receptionist I was pregnant and what to do and she booked me in with the midwife.
> 
> B/c we're on the cusp of 2 boroughs I've had to be booked in with my actual borough and not the other one which is where I had my care and gave birth last time.they gave me the choice last time but apparently I have to go with my own borough this time. I'm really not happy about that. :nope:Click to expand...

Id queery that, im sure you DO get the choice. x


----------



## MandaAnda

Gemie said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> It is very inbetween age!
> 
> I dont know when to go to the doctors, has everyone else already been?
> 
> x
> 
> I just phoned and told the receptionist I was pregnant and what to do and she booked me in with the midwife.
> 
> B/c we're on the cusp of 2 boroughs I've had to be booked in with my actual borough and not the other one which is where I had my care and gave birth last time.they gave me the choice last time but apparently I have to go with my own borough this time. I'm really not happy about that. :nope:Click to expand...

If you want to book elsewhere, do it. We're supposed to have that choice on the NHS. I'll see if I can find a link to use as ammunition. ;)


----------



## Gemie

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Hi ladies, my EDD is Nov 5th!!! This is my first, so Im cautiously excited!!!! My 6 week scan is next Wednesday! Anyone else having trouble sleeping?!

Added :)

Thanks girls. I think I'll go to the appt and tell the midwife I want to swap care to the other borough :thumbup:

As silly as it sounds the hospital is the only one who can take bloods from me without it being a huge saga and me passing out all over the place :dohh:
It's a huge deal for me.


----------



## lovehearts

Gemie said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> It is very inbetween age!
> 
> I dont know when to go to the doctors, has everyone else already been?
> 
> x
> 
> I just phoned and told the receptionist I was pregnant and what to do and she booked me in with the midwife.
> 
> B/c we're on the cusp of 2 boroughs I've had to be booked in with my actual borough and not the other one which is where I had my care and gave birth last time.they gave me the choice last time but apparently I have to go with my own borough this time. I'm really not happy about that. :nope:Click to expand...

This was a problem for me last time, I did have a choice of where to give birth though.:hugs: Maybe you could check with your mw? My MW were from one area and then the hospital was in a different area.

Ill give the doctors a call and find out if i have to see the doctor or book in with the mw. Everywhere is so differnet isnt it.


----------



## Gemie

Ooooh look what I just got :happydance: a week to the day I got my 'pregnant 1-2'
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lovehearts

:happydance: Lovely digi


----------



## Gemie

lovehearts said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> It is very inbetween age!
> 
> I dont know when to go to the doctors, has everyone else already been?
> 
> x
> 
> I just phoned and told the receptionist I was pregnant and what to do and she booked me in with the midwife.
> 
> B/c we're on the cusp of 2 boroughs I've had to be booked in with my actual borough and not the other one which is where I had my care and gave birth last time.they gave me the choice last time but apparently I have to go with my own borough this time. I'm really not happy about that. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> This was a problem for me last time, I did have a choice of where to give birth though.:hugs: Maybe you could check with your mw? My MW were from one area and then the hospital was in a different area.
> 
> Ill give the doctors a call and find out if i have to see the doctor or book in with the mw. *Everywhere is so differnet isnt it*.Click to expand...

It really is! I was reading the other day, some areas don't do the booking in appts anymore, you have to fill in your own notes and have a communal first appt with lots of other ladies. Thankfully it's not like that here yet.


----------



## LoraLoo

I did another digi yest :haha: I need to buy one more this/next week to see 3+. And then I'll stop. Really. :winkwink:


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> I did another digi yest :haha: I need to buy one more this/next week to see 3+. And then I'll stop. Really. :winkwink:

Did you get 2-3? Great to see isn't it? :haha:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I know this is probably a silly question, but can someone explain the digis to me? They calculate from conception rather than LMP? lol sorry, this is my first so Im still trying to figure stuff out :haha:


----------



## zowiey

Hi Ladies!

Please excuse my ignorance, but what does the booking in appointment involve? When do you normally have it? I was under the impression I wouldn't hear anything until after my scan on the 26th when I'll be (please god!) 8 weeks. God there is so much I don't know!


----------



## lovehearts

I would not be happy with a group booking in session - how un-personal! 

Im hoping to have some Digis sitting on my door step when i get home.

x


----------



## Gemie

Rockinmomtobe said:


> I know this is probably a silly question, but can someone explain the digis to me? They calculate from conception rather than LMP? lol sorry, this is my first so Im still trying to figure stuff out :haha:

From conception yes so if you get a reading of pregnant 1-2 it means 2-4 weeks by lmp.
2-3 would be 4-6 weeks by lmp and 3+ would be 6weeks + by lmp.


----------



## zowiey

Rockinmom, we have the same edd!

I think digis are from conception, 'cos 2-3 weeks counts as 4-5 weeks pregnant- i think!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I saw that how exciting! Ive taken all of my non digis to reassure myself, but I was to take a digital to keep this weekend, so Ill be around 5+5. Just wasnt sure what to expect to see on it and didnt want to worry myself lol


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> I did another digi yest :haha: I need to buy one more this/next week to see 3+. And then I'll stop. Really. :winkwink:
> 
> Did you get 2-3? Great to see isn't it? :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah I got 2-3. I was a bit worried at first but to be fair i was only just 5 weeks yesterday, and it wasn't fmu either x


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> I did another digi yest :haha: I need to buy one more this/next week to see 3+. And then I'll stop. Really. :winkwink:
> 
> Did you get 2-3? Great to see isn't it? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I got 2-3. I was a bit worried at first but to be fair i was only just 5 weeks yesterday, and it wasn't fmu either xClick to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## MandaAnda

Gemie, try this for info: https://www.birthchoiceuk.com/BirthChoiceUKFrame.htm?https://www.birthchoiceuk.com/MaternityCare.htm

There is this huge thing about choices within the NHS, but some places try to tell us we *have* to do x, y, z.

And I'm sure the nhs.uk site (just type in NHS pregnancy in Google) says everyone is supposed to have booking in at 8 weeks-ish. The group thing a sounds awful, as your antenatal appointments are supposed to be somewhere you can feel free to discuss domestic violence, drug use, etc. Not very private, is it?! x


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> It is very inbetween age!
> 
> I dont know when to go to the doctors, has everyone else already been?
> 
> x
> 
> I just phoned and told the receptionist I was pregnant and what to do and she booked me in with the midwife.
> 
> B/c we're on the cusp of 2 boroughs I've had to be booked in with my actual borough and not the other one which is where I had my care and gave birth last time.they gave me the choice last time but apparently I have to go with my own borough this time. I'm really not happy about that. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> This was a problem for me last time, I did have a choice of where to give birth though.:hugs: Maybe you could check with your mw? My MW were from one area and then the hospital was in a different area.
> 
> Ill give the doctors a call and find out if i have to see the doctor or book in with the mw. *Everywhere is so differnet isnt it*.Click to expand...
> 
> It really is! I was reading the other day, some areas don't do the booking in appts anymore, you have to fill in your own notes and have a communal first appt with lots of other ladies. Thankfully it's not like that here yet.Click to expand...

Here you see gp, then have an initial appt with the midwife, where she gives you your green notes, gives you your edd etc. You then have to fill the notes in yourself :wacko: . The midwife then does a home visit, goes through the green notes with you etc. All before 12 week scan x


----------



## LoraLoo

MandaAnda said:


> Gemie, try this for info: https://www.birthchoiceuk.com/BirthChoiceUKFrame.htm?https://www.birthchoiceuk.com/MaternityCare.htm
> 
> There is this huge thing about choices within the NHS, but some places try to tell us we *have* to do x, y, z.
> 
> And I'm sure the nhs.uk site (just type in NHS pregnancy in Google) says everyone is supposed to have booking in at 8 weeks-ish. The group thing a sounds awful, as your antenatal appointments are supposed to be somewhere you can feel free to discuss domestic violence, drug use, etc. Not very private, is it?! x

I dont like that idea at all either. I mean, what about confidentiality? Each womens needs differ, I just dont understand it. Cut backs again,I guess.


----------



## zowiey

I'm saving my last digi for Sat, a week after I did the first, I got 2-3 weeks, so I'm hoping I'll get 3plus (can't find the plus button on my keyboard!) or whatever the next reading is. I'll be soooo scared doing it, in case it doesn't go up! I have one frer left, did one yesterday and the test line is way darker than the control,so that was nice to see!


----------



## teacup22

Wow I have dejavu reading this page.....
How weird!!


----------



## Tower6

squarecrisps said:


> I'm due 2nd November according to LMP, and 4th November according to my ovulation date! Sooo excited, this is our first baby! :happydance:

What were your lmp and O date? Those were my first calculations exactly lol so just curious :)


----------



## lovehearts

with my son I had a doctors app, then a group mw app where they gave you your notes and advice on food etc, then you had to go away fill your notes in, then you saw a mw at 8 weeks for booking in (on your own lol) and then the scan at 12 weeks. I was hoping to skip the doctors and group appointment because I work for my parents.....who are also my childcare.....and i wasnt plan on telling them just yet :dohh:


----------



## teacup22

lovehearts said:


> with my son I had a doctors app, then a group mw app where they gave you your notes and advice on food etc, then you had to go away fill your notes in, then you saw a mw at 8 weeks for booking in (on your own lol) and then the scan at 12 weeks. I was hoping to skip the doctors and group appointment because I work for my parents.....who are also my childcare.....and i wasnt plan on telling them just yet :dohh:

I think this is hats happening with me this time... So I've been told :)
Only thing different from last time is they take bloods at booking in?


----------



## lovehearts

I *think* they did my bloods seperatly but that was more with me choosing a hospital in a different area :haha: All seems like so long ago now.
x


----------



## Gemie

lovehearts said:


> I *think* they did my bloods seperatly but that was more with me choosing a hospital in a different area :haha: All seems like so long ago now.
> x

My daughter is nearly the same age as your ds eeeek do you think it's gone really fast?! I can't believe my baby is nearly 2 :nope:


----------



## Tower6

zowiey said:
 

> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance, but what does the booking in appointment involve? When do you normally have it? I was under the impression I wouldn't hear anything until after my scan on the 26th when I'll be (please god!) 8 weeks. God there is so much I don't know!

My first appointment is on the 26th as well!! I should be 8+4... I wish I could have a scan but I don't think I'll get one until the general stat and gender scan around 18-20 weeks. Boo!


----------



## lovehearts

Gemie said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> I *think* they did my bloods seperatly but that was more with me choosing a hospital in a different area :haha: All seems like so long ago now.
> x
> 
> My daughter is nearly the same age as your ds eeeek do you think it's gone really fast?! I can't believe my baby is nearly 2 :nope:Click to expand...

Super fast!!! :cry: Im hoping having a toddler will speed first tri up a little? :haha:

wow 18-20 weeks for a scan tower! thats long to wait isnt it.


----------



## Tower6

Yes!! That's why I wish my dr/mw didn't know I was trying to conceive this one lol because she knows that I know the exact DOC and LMP haha otherwise I could say I have no idea and them get a first appt scan. Otherwise they listen for heartbeat and all that, but only do an u/s scan at about 18 weeks- when do you typically
get yours?


----------



## Tower6

I think being a SAHM makes this waiting game even longer and harder! I think if I had a job and had to keep busy (outside of the home) maybe the days would be pre occupied and then fly by faster? What do you girls think?


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> Yes!! That's why I wish my dr/mw didn't know I was trying to conceive this one lol because she knows that I know the exact DOC and LMP haha otherwise I could say I have no idea and them get a first appt scan. Otherwise they listen for heartbeat and all that, but only do an u/s scan at about 18 weeks- when do you typically
> get yours?

We get a 12 week ultrasound scan. I can't believe you have to wait so long!


I'm hoping my toddler keeps my mind off first Tri but being a SAHM does not help! I'm constantly stressing about one thing or another :dohh:


----------



## lovehearts

I work 3 days a week but im on my own a lot of the time so lots of time to think/worry.


----------



## Emma93

Dropping by to say hello to everyone =) 
& Congrats to everyone, wishing you all sticky beans and a happy and healthy 9 months!

xxx​


----------



## ksilme

Sorry, i still can't believe it has actually happened :/ 
I did another test this morning with fmu and it is the bottom one in the pic ...
do you think if I took a digi tomorrow morning, it would come up positive? 

x


----------



## Gemie

ksilme said:


> Sorry, i still can't believe it has actually happened :/
> I did another test this morning with fmu and it is the bottom one in the pic ...
> do you think if I took a digi tomorrow morning, it would come up positive?
> 
> x
> View attachment 577183

Looking good :)

What dpo are you? I had a pregnant 1-2 pn a digi when my FRER looked like that :thumbup:


----------



## MandaAnda

Probably, yeah. That's definitely a positive FRER, congrats! How many DPO are you? x


----------



## ksilme

Gemie said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, i still can't believe it has actually happened :/
> I did another test this morning with fmu and it is the bottom one in the pic ...
> do you think if I took a digi tomorrow morning, it would come up positive?
> 
> x
> View attachment 577183
> 
> 
> Looking good :)
> 
> What dpo are you? I had a pregnant 1-2 pn a digi when my FRER looked like that :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think I am 12dpo, this is the cycle I gave up with ov tests and temping, so just went by cm - originally thought I ov'd on 15th but then on the 20th and 21st i had a LOT of ewcm so thinking that with the faint line would suggest it was around the 21st so 12dpo (ish) 

I have two clearblue digi tests here might do one tomorrow morning then, or hold while at work and do it when I get home xx


----------



## Tasha

I am pretty sure it would ksilme. 

Is it okay to share my FRER's in here? Feeling a little paranoid tonight.


----------



## MandaAnda

Share away! x


----------



## lovehearts

I agree, share away x


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls. I think I am roughly 12dpo. They dont look dark at all because it is a crappy phone but they are much darker IRL so not worried about that, but just want someone to say (other than Matt who is a man and knows nothing :haha:) to say there is clearly line progression.

Top is 3rd, middle 4th, bottom 5th.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0024.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Those look great! Congrats!


----------



## Gemie

Tasha said:


> Thanks girls. I think I am roughly 12dpo. They dont look dark at all because it is a crappy phone but they are much darker IRL so not worried about that, but just want someone to say (other than Matt who is a man and knows nothing :haha:) to say there is clearly line progression.
> 
> Top is 3rd, middle 4th, bottom 5th.

They're bloody fab lines Tasha!! :happydance:

You know I'm over the moon for your I really am, you so so deserve this to be a sticky, forever rainbow :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

Yes, I can see line progression without even clicking on the pic. :)


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls. I really needed to read that. Going to be a long road but hopefully we can drag each other up when we get down.

Gemie, thank you. I know you have always been 100% behind me, it means a lot. :kiss:


----------



## lovehearts

I agree, great progression. I also noticed with frer that they darken over the day. I did one Sunday, was worried it hadn't progressed then over the day it looked darker than the one that had dried from Thursday. 

Also..... I want some of whatever is in that box under the pee sticks?!!


----------



## Gemie

Tasha said:


> Thank you girls. I really needed to read that. Going to be a long road but hopefully we can drag each other up when we get down.
> 
> Gemie, thank you. I know you have always been 100% behind me, it means a lot. :kiss:

:hugs:


----------



## Gemie

lovehearts said:


> I agree, great progression. I also noticed with frer that they darken over the day. I did one Sunday, was worried it hadn't progressed then over the day it looked darker than the one that had dried from Thursday.
> 
> *Also..... I want some of whatever is in that box under the pee sticks*?!!

I so clocked that too :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Yeah, I have noticed that too lovehearts. :rofl: they arent any left. It is my box to keep my pregnancy tests in for now, I end up doing hundreds :dohh:


----------



## Foxy37

love heart use a digital clear blue they show up better . I used a normal one and had a faded line from about 12 dpo but it was not that clear then 13 dpo again the same so i read that the digital ones are better as they actually say pregnant . Your lines are deff there though how exciting xx


----------



## brinib

I'm due the 10th as well!


----------



## kate_live

Hello ladies just transferred over today! I am due 8th Nov roughly. Very unexpected 1st bfp thought I was out and thought id do a test on the off chance! I'm not gonna lie now its real im petrified was shaking like a leaf all last night!! 

Had no symptoms whatsoever but three tests late using frer still 1-2 weeks! Aaah! 

Very excited to be able to share this journey with you all! Think we will all need a bit of cheering up at points but in my case calming down haha!!

XXxx


----------



## Gemie

kate_live said:


> Hello ladies just transferred over today! I am due 8th Nov roughly. Very unexpected 1st bfp thought I was out and thought id do a test on the off chance! I'm not gonna lie now its real im petrified was shaking like a leaf all last night!!
> 
> Had no symptoms whatsoever but three tests late using frer still 1-2 weeks! Aaah!
> 
> Very excited to be able to share this journey with you all! Think we will all need a bit of cheering up at points but in my case calming down haha!!
> 
> XXxx

Congrats Hun :)

I've added you. Xx


----------



## lotuspetals

Hi ladies Hope you don't mind if I join. Due Nov. 10th! Confirmed with the Dr. yesterday, but can't get my first scan there until I'm 12wks. Ughh...that seems like a lifetime away.


----------



## Gemie

lotuspetals said:


> Hi ladies Hope you don't mind if I join. Due Nov. 10th! Confirmed with the Dr. yesterday, but can't get my first scan there until I'm 12wks. Ughh...that seems like a lifetime away.

Welcome Hun :)

Same due date as me xx


----------



## Babycakes29

Hey ladies I got my bfp today but going to test tomorrow morning just to be sure. Tried to post the pic of test on here but wouldn't post. Anyhow according to due date calculator I'm due 15th of nov and if the baby is 2 weeks late it could be born on my 30th birthday eeeekkkkk!!!!!!xxxx


----------



## Kdk24

Lovely Ladies, 
Can I join in? My EDD is November 4th! This is our second pregnancy but our first ended in an early miscarriage back in July. We weren't really planning on trying until May but we're both excited about this little surprise!


----------



## Gemie

Babycakes29 said:


> Hey ladies I got my bfp today but going to test tomorrow morning just to be sure. Tried to post the pic of test on here but wouldn't post. Anyhow according to due date calculator I'm due 15th of nov and if the baby is 2 weeks late it could be born on my 30th birthday eeeekkkkk!!!!!!xxxx




Kdk24 said:


> Lovely Ladies,
> Can I join in? My EDD is November 4th! This is our second pregnancy but our first ended in an early miscarriage back in July. We weren't really planning on trying until May but we're both excited about this little surprise!

Congrats both! I've added you :flower:


----------



## Tasha

Welcome to all the new ladie and congratulations x


----------



## ksilme

I believe I am definitely pregnant now :) digital test confirmed x


----------



## Gemie

ksilme said:


> I believe I am definitely pregnant now :) digital test confirmed x

 yay! :)


----------



## Storked

Welcome to all the new ladies! :D

I scheduled my first visit with an OB- won't be going in until April 1 :)


----------



## Gemie

I've but a graphic my hubby made in the first post if you girls would like to use it. Don't ask me how to use it I'm trying to figure it out lmao. X


----------



## Gemie

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8380/8532769222_134a1ab5c5_m.jpg​


url for you to use:

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8380/8532769222_134a1ab5c5_m.jpg


----------



## Storked

I like it!


----------



## Gemie

right girls if you copy the image url a few posts above you can use the graphic.

phew! lol


----------



## willowfleur

Gemie said:


> On a completely unrelated note... Is anyone else's hair greasy? Ugh I usually get 3 days out of one but if I wash it at night it looks like I haven't bothered again in the morning :shrug: so annoying!

Oh blimey yeah - its so greasy!!! Have to wash it everyday and looks like it needs doing again by evening!! :haha:


----------



## zowiey

My hair's been really greasy too! I just thought I wasn't washing it properly?! Even stopped putting conditioner on, as that made it worse! How bizarre!


----------



## lovehearts

Welcome to all the new ladies.

Fab graphic Gemie, will update my siggy shortly :flower: 

My digis never came yesterday :( So looks like it will be tomorrow ill be doing one (if they come today) 

xx


----------



## Gemie

willowfleur said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> On a completely unrelated note... Is anyone else's hair greasy? Ugh I usually get 3 days out of one but if I wash it at night it looks like I haven't bothered again in the morning :shrug: so annoying!
> 
> Oh blimey yeah - its so greasy!!! Have to wash it everyday and looks like it needs doing again by evening!! :haha:Click to expand...




zowiey said:


> My hair's been really greasy too! I just thought I wasn't washing it properly?! Even stopped putting conditioner on, as that made it worse! How bizarre!

Weird isn't it and a pain in the arse having to keep washing it! Thank goodness for dry shampoo I say! :haha:


lovehearts said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> Fab graphic Gemie, will update my siggy shortly :flower:
> 
> My digis never came yesterday :( So looks like it will be tomorrow ill be doing one (if they come today)
> 
> xx

Glad you like it :)

Never mind at least you can look forward to doing it. Xx


----------



## Gemie

What do you ladies think of our group graphic? Do you like it?

I made dh make when he got home last night, I'm rubbish at stuff like that!


----------



## Tasha

I like it although have no room in my siggy x


----------



## Gemie

Thanks Tasha :)


----------



## thayet

Hi all - found out yesterday I'm pg with #1! EDD is Nov 5th. Excited but also terrified. :wacko:


----------



## Gemie

thayet said:


> Hi all - found out yesterday I'm pg with #1! EDD is Nov 5th. Excited but also terrified. :wacko:

Welcome and big congratulations! :flower:


----------



## LoraLoo

Afternoon ladies, how is everyone? Anyone else utterly shattered? I wake up tired, go to bed even more tired, and yet still cant sleep?! Keep having really bizarre dreams too!


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Afternoon ladies, how is everyone? Anyone else utterly shattered? I wake up tired, go to bed even more tired, and yet still cant sleep?! Keep having really bizarre dreams too!

I'm with you on the weird dreams! Some are very bizarre :wacko:

Thankfully tiredness hasn't hit yet although pops is a fab sleeper (around 13-15 hours per night) so I'm getting more than enough. Ill have to get used to that changing again :dohh:


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies, how is everyone? Anyone else utterly shattered? I wake up tired, go to bed even more tired, and yet still cant sleep?! Keep having really bizarre dreams too!
> 
> I'm with you on the weird dreams! Some are very bizarre :wacko:
> 
> Thankfully tiredness hasn't hit yet although pops is a fab sleeper (around 13-15 hours per night) so I'm getting more than enough. Ill have to get used to that changing again :dohh:Click to expand...

I havent been a great sleeper for around 7 years now. I always feel like i sleep with one eye open waiting for one of the kids to wander in :dohh: Will sleeps through but since Xmas Amy often ends up in our bed. Think it was about 2am this morning. Then she wanted a drink. Then a wee. So that didnt help matters, lol x


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies, how is everyone? Anyone else utterly shattered? I wake up tired, go to bed even more tired, and yet still cant sleep?! Keep having really bizarre dreams too!
> 
> I'm with you on the weird dreams! Some are very bizarre :wacko:
> 
> Thankfully tiredness hasn't hit yet although pops is a fab sleeper (around 13-15 hours per night) so I'm getting more than enough. Ill have to get used to that changing again :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I havent been a great sleeper for around 7 years now. I always feel like i sleep with one eye open waiting for one of the kids to wander in :dohh: Will sleeps through but since Xmas Amy often ends up in our bed. Think it was about 2am this morning. Then she wanted a drink. Then a wee. So that didnt help matters, lol xClick to expand...

Awwww bless her. :flower:

Well poppy is still in her cot so there's no escaping :haha:


----------



## MandaAnda

Love the group siggy! Wish I had room!

I'm tired a lot. I'm having weird dreams every other night this time, which is new! Not noticing the cramps or nausea much today unless I'm sat down


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies, how is everyone? Anyone else utterly shattered? I wake up tired, go to bed even more tired, and yet still cant sleep?! Keep having really bizarre dreams too!
> 
> I'm with you on the weird dreams! Some are very bizarre :wacko:
> 
> Thankfully tiredness hasn't hit yet although pops is a fab sleeper (around 13-15 hours per night) so I'm getting more than enough. Ill have to get used to that changing again :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I havent been a great sleeper for around 7 years now. I always feel like i sleep with one eye open waiting for one of the kids to wander in :dohh: Will sleeps through but since Xmas Amy often ends up in our bed. Think it was about 2am this morning. Then she wanted a drink. Then a wee. So that didnt help matters, lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Awwww bless her. :flower:
> 
> Well poppy is still in her cot so there's no escaping :haha:Click to expand...

Cots are great arent they. I kept Amy in hers til she was 3 for that very reason :haha:


----------



## LoraLoo

Is anyone else still poas? Im out of hpt so have resorted to OPKs again :haha: Theyre positive :thumbup: lol!


----------



## MandaAnda

I may have to use up my OPKs for fun. I have lots of ICs left and one CB digi and one FRER. I haven't used any in two or three days.


----------



## teacup22

Well I did a CB digi and only got a 2-3 :cry:
I never got a 3+ with my miscarriages either. I am totally freaking out! :(


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> Well I did a CB digi and only got a 2-3 :cry:
> I never got a 3+ with my miscarriages either. I am totally freaking out! :(

Hun the digis arent that accurate, please dont stress yourself. I only got 2-3 on monday too at 5 weeks and yet my frers were really dark. My friend on the other hand got a 3+ at 4 weeks and miscarried- you just cant tell how a pregnancy will go from those stupid tests.

And yet we still do them. I have stupidly just ordered another 2!!!

:hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

I poas today.....a FRER. As usual im worried! I do wish my digis had come although i dont know why because that will probably stress me out too :shrug: I keep telling myself to chuck my tests but I cant bring myself to do it :haha: I have 5 cheapies left and 2 digis on the way. 

Any symptoms that I do have come and go. The only thing sticking around is hunger.

Is anyone getting lower back ache? 

xx


----------



## lovehearts

:hugs: teacup - im sure all is fine - perhaps try another in a couple of days x


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> I poas today.....a FRER. As usual im worried! I do wish my digis had come although i dont know why because that will probably stress me out too :shrug: I keep telling myself to chuck my tests but I cant bring myself to do it :haha: I have 5 cheapies left and 2 digis on the way.
> 
> Any symptoms that I do have come and go. The only thing sticking around is hunger.
> 
> Is anyone getting lower back ache?
> 
> xx

Not this week but last week i did, and some quite bad cramping, which thankfully went! x


----------



## HannahGemini

I'm getting a few symptoms, lower back pain on and off is one of them. Sore lump or two under armpits. EXTREMELY tired could sleep all day, shame I have to work full time lol.
I've mis carried twice before ths one, so I am quite nervous and apprehensive, just have to try and remain happy and try and wipe it out of our minds, easier said than done though aye xx


----------



## LoraLoo

HannahGemini said:


> I'm getting a few symptoms, lower back pain on and off is one of them. Sore lump or two under armpits. EXTREMELY tired could sleep all day, shame I have to work full time lol.
> I've mis carried twice before ths one, so I am quite nervous and apprehensive, just have to try and remain happy and try and wipe it out of our minds, easier said than done though aye xx

Yes, easier said than done but well done for trying to stay positive :thumbup: x


----------



## HannahGemini

Gemie said:


> :happydance:
> 
> I'm due 10th November according to lmp.
> 
> Very early days yet but just wondered if anyone else has found out already? X
> 
> *November sparklers 2013 due dates *​
> 
> *1st
> Tower6
> 
> 2nd
> Tesa
> Squarecrisps
> 
> 3rd
> Teacup22
> Glitterdiva
> 
> 4th
> acrossthepond
> Loraloo
> Willowfleur
> Kdk24
> 
> 5th
> Zowiey
> TandB
> Rockinmomtobe
> 
> 6th
> LadyMacBeth
> Brz04
> Foxy37
> MandaAnda
> 
> 7th
> 2nd time
> Welsh mtb
> 
> 8th
> Storked
> Kate_live
> 
> 9th
> Married2012
> 
> 10th
> Gemie
> Lovehearts
> Lotuspetals
> 
> 11th
> 
> 12th
> Emma93
> Mimomma
> 
> 13th
> 
> 14th
> Ksilme
> 
> 15th
> Babycakes29
> 
> 16th
> 
> 17th
> Hannahgemini
> 
> 18th
> 
> 19th
> 
> 20th
> 
> 21st
> 
> 22nd
> 
> 23rd
> 
> 24th
> 
> 25th
> 
> 26th
> 
> 27th
> 
> 28th
> 
> 29th
> 
> 30th​*




I love this :)


----------



## LadyMuck80

Congrats everyone!

I am due (hopefullly) on 9th November after a mmc in August. Terrified!


----------



## mumofone25

hi everyone and congrats! im due the 13th november!!! 

ive got AF type cramps, but this should have been the day i started, but i had this with finley for the first 3months of pregnancy. xxx


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Is anyone else still poas? Im out of hpt so have resorted to OPKs again :haha: Theyre positive :thumbup: lol!

Yep :haha: I did an ic and a frer today.... They're also positive. :blush:


----------



## Tower6

Morning :) I took frers yesterday lol I kno kinda nuts the line was weirdly extremely darker and thicker than the control line. I wish we had digis that included weeks but we don't. That puts me at over 28 tests! Lol 
And I LOVE the graphic how do I use it?


----------



## Tower6

Ok ladies... What was the Earliest/first/faint/any line you got? Like what date was it on? And lmp? If you were charting

I got my first pos poas on feb 19 my lmp was jan 8 but I have a 24 day cycle and I ovulated between the 6-8th of feb which means I concieved the 8th because I dtd on the 8th lol (our early v-day) which I love (cuz I think it's cute)

Anyway- anyone else know their dates?


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> Morning :) I took frers yesterday lol I kno kinda nuts the line was weirdly extremely darker and thicker than the control line. I wish we had digis that included weeks but we don't. That puts me at over 28 tests! Lol
> And I LOVE the graphic how do I use it?

Ooh I'm bot far off that I must admit. Oops lol

To use the graphic I've posted the image url a few posts further up :)


----------



## mumofone25

got my positive 4th march
LMP- 6 feb
we barely DTD this month, as i had thrush (sorry TMI) until around cd 15. xx


----------



## HannahGemini

Hi Ladymuck80, like you I am really beside myself with worry but trying not to be. So early on isnt it, but hard not to be excited and think about the what ifs. Good luck and fairy dust xx


----------



## peanutmomma

congrats everyone I am Due November 04, First one Don't see doc for a few more weeks though for first ultrasound. Can't wait


----------



## MandaAnda

LMP 27/01, ovulated 13/02 and first BFP on 23/02 at 10DPO, although I thought it was a BFP the day before but wasn't sure.


----------



## Tasha

LMP 3/2 ovulated (I think) 21/2 BFP 3/3


----------



## Kdk24

My lmp was Jan.28, I think I I'd on Jan 11th, we dtd on the 10th... We weren't really trying! We only dtd once as an early v-day date night. 

Afm... I'm exhausted from the minute I wake up until 10pm then I'm wide awake until 3 am. I haven't felt rested in about 2 weeks. Also, my bbs are huge and hurt so bad. When I get up from bed in the mornings they feel like they're ripping off my chest!


----------



## thayet

I have like zero symptoms.. starting to get a bit worried. 

My LMP date was Jan 31st, which gives a EDD of Nov 5th, but my cycles are long and I know my O date was Feb 18th, so Nov 12th instead :) I am still POAS too!


----------



## zowiey

For me, I did an ic at 5 days past my 5 day transfer (5dp5dt) so 10po, and got a super, super faint line, I thought it may have been the last of my hcg trigger, but I did another ic at 7dp5dt (12dpo) and got a stronger positive, then my frers I ordered came the next day, did one at 1pm and got a very clear positive. So that was 8dp5dt (13dpo). I had 2 day 5 blastocysts transferred, so have a small chance of twins! But I'm just hoping upon hope that there is one strong bubba in there, 2 would be amazing, but so would one!

I haven't tested now since Mon, I have a cb digi to do on Sat, but if it doesn't say 3plus I know I'll be upset so I'm debating not doing it? What do you think ladies, will it cause more panic than it's worth?

Also, is anyone else suffering with constipation? I am sooooo bad, Ive tried everything, but nothing is shifting :blush: I'm even drinking prune juice :sick:


----------



## MandaAnda

Just had a fun manic POAS session, even an OPK! I'm not worried about the digi, as who knows when implantation was. It's the first time I've ever seen a cheapie OPK test line go darker than the control. And this just shows that cheapie pregnancy tests never really get darker than the control.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Gemie

Ill add my stats then if you all are :)

Lmp 4/2 ovulated 16/2 cycle length 25 days and lp 12 days. First Bfp at 9 dpo xx


----------



## Gemie

MandaAnda said:


> Just had a fun manic POAS session, even an OPK! I'm not worried about the digi, as who knows when implantation was. It's the first time I've ever seen a cheapie OPK test line go darker than the control. And this just shows that cheapie pregnancy tests never really get darker than the control.

Ooh they're beautiful :happydance:


----------



## teacup22

Manda I did an OPK the other day to see and it was the same! Looks crazy!
Storage that the IC HPTs don't get as dark though is it? 
I hate CB digis and won't be using them again after I test again Fri/sat (last test) 
:)


----------



## zowiey

Wow manda! That's quite a session. Do you keep your tests? I kept mine from last time, and am keeping these too, I'm a hoarder!


----------



## MandaAnda

Yes, I keep them. I'm crazy like that. ;)


----------



## Tower6

I have every single one (over 28 but who's counting lol) they're all dated and lined up and I obsessively stare at the progression lol


----------



## LoraLoo

Tower6 said:


> Ok ladies... What was the Earliest/first/faint/any line you got? Like what date was it on? And lmp? If you were charting
> 
> I got my first pos poas on feb 19 my lmp was jan 8 but I have a 24 day cycle and I ovulated between the 6-8th of feb which means I concieved the 8th because I dtd on the 8th lol (our early v-day) which I love (cuz I think it's cute)
> 
> Anyway- anyone else know their dates?

Lmp was 27th Jan
O'd 11th Feb
Very very faint BFP 20th Feb @ 9dpo and a clear BFP 21st Feb @ 10 dpo


----------



## Storked

Thayet, it is still early yet so don't worry :flower:


----------



## Tower6

I has no symptoms besides tired and peeing till today I am soooo nauseas. Anyone else having a lot of light headedness even with eating? Mines horrible


----------



## ksilme

Lmp 17th Jan but I have very long cycles - think I ov'd on 21st Feb and I got my bfp on 3rd march at 10dpo it was very faint but there - and then I did tests on 4th and 5th which got slightly darker each time - none of these were with fmu - and then I did cb digital last night just because i saw the tests when I went to the bathroom lol and it was positive 1-2 which would match my estimated ov date xxx


----------



## Gemie

What do you girls think of these tests? There doesn't seem to be progression but today's looks darker than the rest right?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tower6

Absolutely darker.didnt even have to clock on it to see that :) yay


----------



## Gemie

Thank you!! Think I just need 'new eyes' and opinions as dh is completely bored of me going on about it I think :dohh:


----------



## lovehearts

Defo darker hun :hugs: I'm not liking frers for progression right now x


----------



## Gemie

lovehearts said:


> Defo darker hun :hugs: I'm not liking frers for progression right now x

They're flamin' rubbish if you ask me :shrug:


----------



## Storked

Looks darker to me! I dipped two ICs in the same cup yesterday and one was MUCH darker than the other so I am just done POAS lol


----------



## bebbe

Oooh add me! 1st Nov!


----------



## missjennakate

Yes! :) I am due on Nov 15th!


----------



## Gemie

missjennakate said:


> Yes! :) I am due on Nov 15th!

Congratulations :) do you want me to add you to the due dates on the first page? X


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

You ladies have certainly been busy, lol. Its only been 24 hrs since I looked at this :)
Im usually much more conversational, but Im literally exhausted. I cant sleep at night and all I want to do during the day (when Im at work) is nap! I cant eat in the morning and Im starving at night. BAAAAHHH and I cant get rid of my anxiety about miscarriage :( My scan is in a week, hopefully all goes well


----------



## BabyD41

I'm due November 9..... praying for a sticky bean!!


----------



## Gemie

Rockinmomtobe said:


> You ladies have certainly been busy, lol. Its only been 24 hrs since I looked at this :)
> Im usually much more conversational, but Im literally exhausted. I cant sleep at night and all I want to do during the day (when Im at work) is nap! I cant eat in the morning and Im starving at night. BAAAAHHH and I cant get rid of my anxiety about miscarriage :( My scan is in a week, hopefully all goes well

Awww bless you, hopefully you can else a little after the first scan :hugs: it's a really stressful time I know. Xx


----------



## Gemie

BabyD41 said:


> I'm due November 9..... praying for a sticky bean!!

Congratulations! :)


----------



## babysaa

I just found out yesterday we are expecting our 1st BABY!!!

I'm going to the docs next week, keeping my fingers crossed. 

Right now my EDD is November 12th


----------



## Tower6

bebbe said:


> Oooh add me! 1st Nov!

Yay we're due the same day!! Very exciting. What day did u get your earliest positive test?


----------



## steph.

Hi all, can i be added too? I am due November 8th. Getting the results of my blood test tomorrow and an early scan next week, fingers crossed evrything is ok!


----------



## teacup22

Welcome everyone!! H&H 9 months! 
Gosh this is so embarrassing but my sex drive is through the roof, anyway is it normal to feel crampy after sex/orgasm? 
Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## lovehearts

Welcome to all the new ladies. 

I think cramping after O is normal teacup. I'm not in the mood for that right now, my sex drive left the building :haha:


----------



## Kdk24

Sex Drive?? What's that? 
I haven't had one of those in a few weeks. I'm surprised my OH hasn't said anything about it? Poor guy:nope:


----------



## teacup22

Well I just did another digi an got 1-2 after yesterday's 2-3 so I'm certain I'm going to miscarry again :( 
I really can't do it again.


----------



## MandaAnda

I remember when I was heavily pregnant with my son, after an orgasm my bump would go all hard. Oxytocin is a squeezy hormone, after all.

I hope that's not what that digi means, teacup. Was it FMU? Any chance you can be seen? xx


----------



## teacup22

It was fmu but yesterday's wasn't!? 
The dr won't do anything they'll say it's too early for a scan and 'wait and see'


----------



## MandaAnda

Would they do bloods? I hate this waiting game. I really really hope it was just a rubbish test. xx


----------



## ksilme

I have read about some women getting weaker results with fmu? Maybe you are one of them? Xxx fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## teacup22

Thanks, I feel glad ive not got too attatched this time. Still just cried for an hour though!
I only the Drs realised what they do to my mental state by not being helpful :(


----------



## Kdk24

Teacup... I would try again mid-day. Don't give up hope yet! Keep us posted!


----------



## Foxy37

Morning ladies , Tea cup its normal as I think I read orgasms can cause slight cramping . I would sugest maybe withold from sex for the 1st 3 months if you have had mc in the past . I've told my oh there's none for some time and his fine. My sex drives gone also kdk but I'm not sure if its because I know I won't be having it for some time as usually my poor oh is fighting me off him lol , I said make the most of the rest ha ha . Tea cup don't wory too much just rest up as much as you can xxx


----------



## Gemie

Teacup22 they're not that accurate when it comes to the weeks! I've read it lots of times. Also like the others said try in the afternoon, I always get better results.:hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

I agree with the other ladies hun- 2nd morning wee works better for me. Those digitals have alot to answer for :( please try not to worry ((((((())))))


----------



## teacup22

Thanks, I'm pretty sure it was faulty as the single line has a white chunk out of it?! 
The 2 lines together look the same darkness though.
NO MORE TESTS FOR ME!!!


----------



## berniegroves

Hi ladies, 
Can I join? 
I'm due 9th November with my second baby!! 

Had a chemical last month and so am terrified of sOmething going wrong! 

We're going to get an early dating scan at 8 weeks I think just for peace of mind.


----------



## Storked

Welcome Bernie!

Teacup, glad you are staying away from the tests!

Foxy, DH and I are like that where I usually jump him and now we are both content to wait this out and not BD :)


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> Thanks, I'm pretty sure it was faulty as the single line has a white chunk out of it?!
> The 2 lines together look the same darkness though.
> NO MORE TESTS FOR ME!!!

It does sound faulty hun. I remember doing the clearblue ovulation tests (the digital ones) and the dye ran and gave me a false smiley face, i think they work by scanning the darkness of colour ns tuff- if yours had a big chunk out thats probably what made it read 1-2 weeks.

:haha:at you busting the test open. I do that too :blush: lol x


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm pretty sure it was faulty as the single line has a white chunk out of it?!
> The 2 lines together look the same darkness though.
> NO MORE TESTS FOR ME!!!
> 
> It does sound faulty hun. I remember doing the clearblue ovulation tests (the digital ones) and the dye ran and gave me a false smiley face, i think they work by scanning the darkness of colour ns tuff- if yours had a big chunk out thats probably what made it read 1-2 weeks.
> 
> :haha:at you busting the test open. I do that too :blush: lol xClick to expand...

I'm glad I did!


----------



## mimomma

Hi ladies! Teacup - I agree not to put too much into those tests. We don't get those in the states, but I've seen lots of women on here have those jump around when their pregnancies were fine. I hope that is the case for you too!

AF was due yesterday so I've passed my first milestone. Now I need to hear back from the dr about my 2nd hcg levels, then likely wait out a scan. Doesn't it always seem like we're waiting for something? Waiting to O, TWW, waiting for AF, waiting for scan, waiting for 2nd tri... Pregnancy requires lots of patience, guess I need to keep working on mine. 

Hope everyone is feeling good today!


----------



## zowiey

Oh teacup, so sorry the digis are being arses. I hope it's not a sign of what you think :hugs:

Hello new ladies :wave:

Is anyone elsefeeling hungry all the time? This morning I woke up feeling so icky, dizzy & exhausted, but the only thing I can stomach thinking about eating is a spanish omlette- so I'm cooking one now! But literally I'm hungry all the time, last week I had no appetite, now I'm thinking about food all the time? Well, only certain foods! Still have no appetite for sweet foods, but the saltier the better, I was eating capers out of the jar last night :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

Morning girls. I hope you are all okay.

Teacup I never use FMU for that exact reason hun :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Good morning :)


----------



## Gemie

Teacup22 ill link you to my research I did on cb digi tests in a bit :thumbup:

Ill add all newbies now too :flower: xx


----------



## Gemie

zowiey said:


> Oh teacup, so sorry the digis are being arses. I hope it's not a sign of what you think :hugs:
> 
> Hello new ladies :wave:
> 
> Is anyone elsefeeling hungry all the time? This morning I woke up feeling so icky, dizzy & exhausted, but the only thing I can stomach thinking about eating is a spanish omlette- so I'm cooking one now! But literally I'm hungry all the time, last week I had no appetite, now I'm thinking about food all the time? Well, only certain foods! Still have no appetite for sweet foods, but the saltier the better, I was eating capers out of the jar last night :dohh:

I am! I sat up last night eating salty crisps then a small pizza :blush: I couldn't sleep for thinking of food :dohh:


----------



## Gemie

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...learblue-conception-indicator-tests-work.html


----------



## wanabe mum

Gemie said:


> :happydance:
> 
> I'm due 10th November according to lmp.
> 
> Very early days yet but just wondered if anyone else has found out already? X
> 
> *November sparklers 2013 due dates *​
> 
> *1st
> Tower6
> bebbe
> 
> 2nd
> Tesa
> Squarecrisps
> 
> 3rd
> Teacup22
> Glitterdiva
> 
> 4th
> acrossthepond
> Loraloo
> Willowfleur
> Kdk24
> 
> 5th
> Zowiey
> TandB
> Rockinmomtobe
> 
> 6th
> LadyMacBeth
> Brz04
> Foxy37
> MandaAnda
> 
> 7th
> 2nd time
> Welsh mtb
> 
> 8th
> Storked
> Kate_live
> steph.
> 
> 9th
> Married2012
> berniegroves
> 
> 10th
> Gemie
> Lovehearts
> Lotuspetals
> 
> 11th
> 
> 12th
> Emma93
> Mimomma
> 
> 13th
> 
> 14th
> Ksilme
> 
> 15th
> Babycakes29
> 
> 16th
> 
> 17th
> Hannahgemini
> 
> 18th
> 
> 19th
> 
> 20th
> 
> 21st
> 
> 22nd
> 
> 23rd
> 
> 24th
> 
> 25th
> 
> 26th
> 
> 27th
> 
> 28th
> 
> 29th
> 
> 30th​*

im due 14th!!


----------



## HannahGemini

Im just already absolutely shattered all the time! Not quite 4 weeks yet and going to be at 9 ish, then cant get up in the mornings, feel permanently hungover lol. Not complaining though :happydance:


----------



## Gemie

HannahGemini said:


> Im just already absolutely shattered all the time! Not quite 4 weeks yet and going to be at 9 ish, then cant get up in the mornings, feel permanently hungover lol. Not complaining though :happydance:

Awww some how feeling awful makes us feel better doesn't it :dohh: :haha:


----------



## natclifton

I've also just found out that I'm due November 10th :) Slightly excited. Can't wait to get the first few bits. When are you all waiting to start buying?xx


----------



## Storked

natclifton said:


> I've also just found out that I'm due November 10th :) Slightly excited. Can't wait to get the first few bits. When are you all waiting to start buying?xx

Baby stuff? Probably not until third tri lol


----------



## Gemie

natclifton said:


> I've also just found out that I'm due November 10th :) Slightly excited. Can't wait to get the first few bits. When are you all waiting to start buying?xx

Congrats and welcome :)

Well if we have a girl we won't need to buy much as we've still got all pops stuff but obv because liam is 16 I don't have any of his so if its a boy well be buying as soon as we know :) ill be having a private gender scan at 16 weeks. Eeeek! I can't wait :)
Just praying for a sticky as I hate to count my chickens and all that but it's hard not to. Xx


----------



## Gemie

Tasha said:


> Morning girls. I hope you are all okay.
> 
> Teacup I never use FMU for that exact reason hun :hugs:

I'm good thanks Hun how are you? X


----------



## Gemie

Storked said:


> Good morning :)

Hi Hun, how are you? X


----------



## Storked

I feel great Gemie. Just a bit sleepy. Will nap after DH goes to work :)
how are you today?


----------



## Gemie

Storked said:


> I feel great Gemie. Just a bit sleepy. Will nap after DH goes to work :)
> how are you today?

Good :)

I'm fab thank you. Feel well rested thanks to my little late sleeper and also I'm just sleeping much better than usual at the moment.

I'm feeling a bit nervous that I've not really had any food aversions or funny smells making me feel sick just yet as I remember these quite early on with my other 2 but I can't remember how early so I'm trying to let that little niggle not bother me too much but I'm such a stress head :dohh:


----------



## Storked

Try not to worry too much :hugs: my family never really has symptoms until 6 weeks. That is what I am waiting for lol. I just get a little tired now and crampy but not much else :flower:


----------



## peanutmomma

hi ladies hope everyone is as well as one can expect today. Today is day 2 of completely yucky feeling. I suppose its MS I don't actually vomit though, just feel as if I am going to. :wacko: We went to the store yesterday evening and I smelled Potting Soil for indoor flowers, which I like the smell of usually since I love growing plants, and my DH said I turned green. I almost lost it. Right now apple juice is te only thing that I can manage to not want to gag on. I am taking everything with a grain of salt as they say, BC I have read and been told MS whether extreme or not is actually a good sign. Anyone else feeling yucky today?


----------



## Babycakes29

Hey ladies can I join?
According to the due date calculator I'm due 13th but went to docs today to have it confirmed n she said 11th.....2 weeks before my 30th yikes!!!!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Babycakes29 said:


> Hey ladies can I join?
> According to the due date calculator I'm due 13th but went to docs today to have it confirmed n she said 11th.....2 weeks before my 30th yikes!!!!!!

Congrats to you. I wanted a baby before my 30th. I will be 29 tomorrow!!! So, I get where you are coming from. Is this your first?


----------



## peanutmomma

gemie can I be added to the names on the calendar too? I started reading this post and commenting but forgot to ask if I may please be added


----------



## Gemie

peanutmomma said:


> hi ladies hope everyone is as well as one can expect today. Today is day 2 of completely yucky feeling. I suppose its MS I don't actually vomit though, just feel as if I am going to. :wacko: We went to the store yesterday evening and I smelled Potting Soil for indoor flowers, which I like the smell of usually since I love growing plants, and my DH said I turned green. I almost lost it. Right now apple juice is te only thing that I can manage to not want to gag on. I am taking everything with a grain of salt as they say, BC I have read and been told MS whether extreme or not is actually a good sign. Anyone else feeling yucky today?

Oh bless you. They do say strong symptoms mean a strong pregnancy so yet I guess it's good news :wacko:
Hpe you can manage to eat something later :hugs:



Babycakes29 said:


> Hey ladies can I join?
> According to the due date calculator I'm due 13th but went to docs today to have it confirmed n she said 11th.....2 weeks before my 30th yikes!!!!!!

Congratulations and welcome :) xx


----------



## Gemie

So I've just booked an early scan for 27th march. I wasn't going to but I can't help it and I found somewhere not far away that does it for £50 so how could I pass that up? :haha:


----------



## IvyEffer

Hoping I can join you! I'm 5w2d pregnant after IVF and had my first scan today. Just a black dot ut I'm ok with that! I think my due date is Nov 5th. Congratulations to everyone!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Gemie

IvyEffer said:


> Hoping I can join you! I'm 5w2d pregnant after IVF and had my first scan today. Just a black dot ut I'm ok with that! I think my due date is Nov 5th. Congratulations to everyone!

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## teacup22

Gemie that's good! Exciting!
Congrats to all the newbies. I'm so worried today and I've now convinced myself I'm going to miscarry :(
I hate all this worry its making me ill... Shame the Drs don't listen!


----------



## peanutmomma

IvyEffer said:


> Hoping I can join you! I'm 5w2d pregnant after IVF and had my first scan today. Just a black dot ut I'm ok with that! I think my due date is Nov 5th. Congratulations to everyone!

I love your picture. I am only one day ahead of you, due Nov. 04 I won't have my first scan until the week of March 19th. I hope my little peanut looks as great as yours does now.


----------



## Gemie

teacup22 said:


> Gemie that's good! Exciting!
> Congrats to all the newbies. I'm so worried today and I've now convinced myself I'm going to miscarry :(
> I hate all this worry its making me ill... Shame the Drs don't listen!

Oh darling :( you have to try to not over stress, it's not good for you or baby. Could you go and see your doctor and tell him your concerns maybe they could put your mind at ease a,little bit? :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Look what i just got :happydance: irl the test line on the IC is as dark as the control line- i dont think it ever went that dark with my other pregnancies :)
 



Attached Files:







bfp 002.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## peanutmomma

LoraLoo said:


> Look what i just got :happydance: irl the test line on the IC is as dark as the control line- i dont think it ever went that dark with my other pregnancies :)

WOOT WOOT!!! AWESOME :happydance:


----------



## teacup22

Gemie said:


> So I've just booked an early scan for 27th march. I wasn't going to but I can't help it and I found somewhere not far away that does it for £50 so how could I pass that up? :haha:

That's really cheap! I was looking at £99...



IvyEffer said:


> Hoping I can join you! I'm 5w2d pregnant after IVF and had my first scan today. Just a black dot ut I'm ok with that! I think my due date is Nov 5th. Congratulations to everyone!

Welcome! 



LoraLoo said:


> Look what i just got :happydance: irl the test line on the IC is as dark as the control line- i dont think it ever went that dark with my other pregnancies :)

Congrats! 
See my IC was darker than that but only got a 1-2 digi! Weird!


----------



## Tower6

Morning mommies :) the wait till the 26th is dragging! I am exhausted during the days but at night it's hard to sleep. As gas as baby stuff... I must admit I've been hitting the little thrift shops because I don't want to buy new until I know what I'm having. But I have all 3 girls and no baby stuff left. I've bought 4 little pieces of name brand stuff for no more than 5 dollars total so I'm ok with that. I also will be delivering at 29, about 3-4 months after my bday I'll be meeting my fourth little miracle. We are super excited and I think that's why this waiting is soooo hard! 

In the food department I have not really liked anything that I liked a week ago before the ms started, which was everything! Now it's holding down toast in the morning then something blan every hour and half to 2 hours and if I do feel good I have wanted Mexican food or salty type food this whole time. No sweets which is weird because I'm usually a dessert and sweets person! 

Teacup- I am praying for you hun! My mom had 13 babies and 9 mc and I watched the horrible emotional roller coaster with the drs and mw's so my heart and prayers r with you!


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> So I've just booked an early scan for 27th march. I wasn't going to but I can't help it and I found somewhere not far away that does it for £50 so how could I pass that up? :haha:
> 
> That's really cheap! I was looking at £99...
> 
> 
> 
> IvyEffer said:
> 
> 
> Hoping I can join you! I'm 5w2d pregnant after IVF and had my first scan today. Just a black dot ut I'm ok with that! I think my due date is Nov 5th. Congratulations to everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Look what i just got :happydance: irl the test line on the IC is as dark as the control line- i dont think it ever went that dark with my other pregnancies :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!
> See my IC was darker than that but only got a 1-2 digi! Weird!Click to expand...

Deffo think it was a dodgy test hun, if its going to cause you stress id stay away from the digis now, otherwise maybe leave it a few days before you do another :) xx


----------



## teacup22

This is todays IC; sorry it's sideways! And YAY I can upload photos from my phone!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LoraLoo

I deffo think you have nothing to worry about chick- thats a fab line :happydance:


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> I deffo think you have nothing to worry about chick- thats a fab line :happydance:

Thanks! I don't think I will go down the digi road again... Ever! Lol

Is anyone having an early scan that they know of or going private? I think I'm going to see the Dr next week about my worries and hopefully they will refer me :)


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Look what i just got :happydance: irl the test line on the IC is as dark as the control line- i dont think it ever went that dark with my other pregnancies :)

Yay!!!:happydance:


----------



## Gemie

teacup22 said:


> This is todays IC; sorry it's sideways! And YAY I can upload photos from my phone!?

Ooh that's lovely! Yay xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Teacup, that's an awesome IC!


----------



## HannahGemini

Ill be waiting until after the first trimester deffo. x


----------



## Gemie

teacup22 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> So I've just booked an early scan for 27th march. I wasn't going to but I can't help it and I found somewhere not far away that does it for £50 so how could I pass that up? :haha:
> 
> That's really cheap! I was looking at £99...Click to expand...

I know right! I just did some research to find the cheapest in the area and that was it. 
I think we paid £90 for Poppy's early scan :wacko:


----------



## Babycakes29

Congrats to you. I wanted a baby before my 30th. I will be 29 tomorrow!!! So, I get where you are coming from. Is this your first?[/QUOTE]

Hi there!!! Yes this is my first n I'm in shock coz we wernt trying!!! I'm excited tho and I'm hoping everything's ok
V tempted to get an early scan :/ what's your due date? Xxx


----------



## peanutmomma

congrats :)


----------



## Tasha

Teacup, that is a fab line.

I think pregnancy tests should be banned. I am 14dpo today and got a 1-2 and I am stressing about it :dohh: 

I will be having early scans, every two weeks for the duration of my pregnancy from six weeks.

I am having some really strong cramping now :(


----------



## Gemie

Tasha said:


> Teacup, that is a fab line.
> 
> I think pregnancy tests should be banned. I am 14dpo today and got a 1-2 and I am stressing about it :dohh:
> 
> I will be having early scans, every two weeks for the duration of my pregnancy from six weeks.
> 
> I am having some really strong cramping now :(

Praying for Tasha. :hugs:
Remember the digi 'weeks' thing isn't that accurate. They should be banned really as they cause so much stress and worry :nope:


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> I deffo think you have nothing to worry about chick- thats a fab line :happydance:
> 
> Thanks! I don't think I will go down the digi road again... Ever! Lol
> 
> Is anyone having an early scan that they know of or going private? I think I'm going to see the Dr next week about my worries and hopefully they will refer me :)Click to expand...

I see gp tomorrow im hoping he will refer me for an early scan x


----------



## LoraLoo

Tasha said:


> Teacup, that is a fab line.
> 
> I think pregnancy tests should be banned. I am 14dpo today and got a 1-2 and I am stressing about it :dohh:
> 
> I will be having early scans, every two weeks for the duration of my pregnancy from six weeks.
> 
> I am having some really strong cramping now :(

Now, if this was one of us saying we were crampy, what would you be telling us? That its normal hun, baby getting comfy! :hugs: 1-2 weeks is great Tasha! Im sure your next one will be 2-3 :) lylalljt xx


----------



## ksilme

I don't know what to do :( I did another digi to show my auntie when I saw her later (she was the only other one we were going to tell now, other than parents) but it came back as not pregnant :( did frer and the line is there but slightly fainter than tuesdays - went to docs, they did a test, negative! and they were very unsympathetic and unhelpful!! 
I have had no pain or bleeding, so not sure what to think, what do you guys reckon? xx


----------



## tatsNflowers

hi!
i'm due november 9th!
just found out the day before yesterday with home test.
went to the health department and got a test and signed up for wic!
first time to ever be pregnant and it's so different!


----------



## LoraLoo

ksilme said:


> I don't know what to do :( I did another digi to show my auntie when I saw her later (she was the only other one we were going to tell now, other than parents) but it came back as not pregnant :( did frer and the line is there but slightly fainter than tuesdays - went to docs, they did a test, negative! and they were very unsympathetic and unhelpful!!
> I have had no pain or bleeding, so not sure what to think, what do you guys reckon? xx

Oh hun Im not sure :( I had similar with my 4th baby. I did a digi and i got Pregnant. The following day I got a Not Pregnant. I was devastated, went to gp who sent me for a scan. Nothing showed up. They did a pregnancy test and it was negative. I was in fact pregnant, i was just so early- The drs/hospital tests are not as sensitive as supermarket brands and dont show til later. Maybe your wee was a bit more diluted today? xx


----------



## peanutmomma

Babycakes29 said:


> Congrats to you. I wanted a baby before my 30th. I will be 29 tomorrow!!! So, I get where you are coming from. Is this your first?

Hi there!!! Yes this is my first n I'm in shock coz we wernt trying!!! I'm excited tho and I'm hoping everything's ok
V tempted to get an early scan :/ what's your due date? Xxx[/QUOTE]

we were just starting to try as in I just started to take natural vitamins with all sorts of herbs and apparently conceived a week later. I am lucky in that the faith based free clinic I went to to confirm that my 6+ tests at home were right, lol, is doing a scan at 7 weeks to verify dates and hopefully see a sac if nothing more. I am due Nov. 04 as of right now that's based on LMP and days in cycle. the scan shall show the true date. :kiss:


----------



## ksilme

LoraLoo said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do :( I did another digi to show my auntie when I saw her later (she was the only other one we were going to tell now, other than parents) but it came back as not pregnant :( did frer and the line is there but slightly fainter than tuesdays - went to docs, they did a test, negative! and they were very unsympathetic and unhelpful!!
> I have had no pain or bleeding, so not sure what to think, what do you guys reckon? xx
> 
> Oh hun Im not sure :( I had similar with my 4th baby. I did a digi and i got Pregnant. The following day I got a Not Pregnant. I was devastated, went to gp who sent me for a scan. Nothing showed up. They did a pregnancy test and it was negative. I was in fact pregnant, i was just so early- The drs/hospital tests are not as sensitive as supermarket brands and dont show til later. Maybe your wee was a bit more diluted today? xxClick to expand...

I really really hope so, but I don't want to get my hopes up, I just don't understand it, I had 6 positive tests, and 2 negative, doc told me to take another test after weekend and see what that says...
I don't like my doctor though, he tells me everything is due to my weight - even a blocked ear!!! I am a size 16, which is UK average!! I naturally am very upset and was crying, and he simply went 'are you upset?' I will be changing doctors 

I am praying and hoping :/


----------



## peanutmomma

I have had a mean dr. like that it was hard trying to find another. The only option I found was another, but the same office


----------



## Gemie

ksilme said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do :( I did another digi to show my auntie when I saw her later (she was the only other one we were going to tell now, other than parents) but it came back as not pregnant :( did frer and the line is there but slightly fainter than tuesdays - went to docs, they did a test, negative! and they were very unsympathetic and unhelpful!!
> I have had no pain or bleeding, so not sure what to think, what do you guys reckon? xx
> 
> Oh hun Im not sure :( I had similar with my 4th baby. I did a digi and i got Pregnant. The following day I got a Not Pregnant. I was devastated, went to gp who sent me for a scan. Nothing showed up. They did a pregnancy test and it was negative. I was in fact pregnant, i was just so early- The drs/hospital tests are not as sensitive as supermarket brands and dont show til later. Maybe your wee was a bit more diluted today? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I really really hope so, but I don't want to get my hopes up, I just don't understand it, I had 6 positive tests, and 2 negative, doc told me to take another test after weekend and see what that says...
> I don't like my doctor though, he tells me everything is due to my weight - even a blocked ear!!! I am a size 16, which is UK average!! I naturally am very upset and was crying, and he simply went 'are you upset?' I will be changing doctors
> 
> I am praying and hoping :/Click to expand...

Ive had awfully unsympathetic doctors like you. I'm a big girl myself (size uk 24) and some have been horrid :nope: thankfully my doc now is wonderful.

All you can do is keep testing I guess and try and change GP if you're really worried or experience bleeding or cramping go to a&e 

I'm sorry I'm not much help xx


----------



## ksilme

peanutmomma said:


> I have had a mean dr. like that it was hard trying to find another. The only option I found was another, but the same office

I will stay at same surgery, I have seen several there - most are nice, he is not! xxx


----------



## hopefulnewbie

Hi Girls!
I'm Rachel, I haven't posted much around the boards before so Hello! 

We've been trying since December for our first baby and unlike previous months we took it easy and didn't chart through Feb so I have no idea which date I might have Ovulated :nope:

Tested on Fri March 1st as kept getting waves of nausea but BFN, my cycles vary a little month by month but the longest has been 34 days, waited until the 35th day and still no AF! 

So tested again last night when hubby got home and whilst we couldn't believe it I'm sure it's a BFP! A 2nd line appeared straight away, and whilst I initially thought it was faint, compared to other tests I've seen posted in the forums it's a very definative line!!!! I have one test left, a Clear Blue, but not digital so we are saving that until Saturday and will test again to confirm before I ring the doctor. 

According to my cycle day one (Jan 31st) I guess I would be due around 7 November, that's using an average 28 day cycle!

We are very excited, but I'm been a nervous wreck today, very nervous! :blush:

Congrats to everyone else! Will update on Saturday!


----------



## LoraLoo

I love my GP but was not happy with the care i recieved in my last pregnancy- mainly not being to get an appt for almost 2 weeks despite several phone calls and messages which werent returned, and her telling me i was listening to my babys heartbeat when he was already dead :( I complained and she has actually left- i dont think because of me but it maybe didnt help matters. There was a possibility of 2 midwives who are going to take over (hv told me) one is lovely and very understanding and the other just utterly awful. I dont know what to do if its the horrible one- i dont want her?


----------



## peanutmomma

hopefulnewbie said:


> Hi Girls!
> I'm Rachel, I haven't posted much around the boards before so Hello!
> 
> We've been trying since December for our first baby and unlike previous months we took it easy and didn't chart through Feb so I have no idea which date I might have Ovulated :nope:
> 
> Tested on Fri March 1st as kept getting waves of nausea but BFN, my cycles vary a little month by month but the longest has been 34 days, waited until the 35th day and still no AF!
> 
> So tested again last night when hubby got home and whilst we couldn't believe it I'm sure it's a BFP! A 2nd line appeared straight away, and whilst I initially thought it was faint, compared to other tests I've seen posted in the forums it's a very definative line!!!! I have one test left, a Clear Blue, but not digital so we are saving that until Saturday and will test again to confirm before I ring the doctor.
> 
> According to my cycle day one (Jan 31st) I guess I would be due around 7 November, that's using an average 28 day cycle!
> 
> We are very excited, but I'm been a nervous wreck today, very nervous! :blush:
> 
> Congrats to everyone else! Will update on Saturday!

congrats to you :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

Lora, you just refuse to see the other one, simple. You say that you'll have an appointment with the nice one but that you're not happy to see the other. They have to abide by that.


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> I love my GP but was not happy with the care i recieved in my last pregnancy- mainly not being to get an appt for almost 2 weeks despite several phone calls and messages which werent returned, *and her telling me i was listening to my babys heartbeat when he was already dead  *I complained and she has actually left- i dont think because of me but it maybe didnt help matters. There was a possibility of 2 midwives who are going to take over (hv told me) one is lovely and very understanding and the other just utterly awful. I dont know what to do if its the horrible one- i dont want her?

That's horrific :shock: 

Simply refuse to see the one you don't like. It is up to you chick, you're the patient and its whatever you feel comfortable with. X


----------



## Gemie

hopefulnewbie said:


> Hi Girls!
> I'm Rachel, I haven't posted much around the boards before so Hello!
> 
> We've been trying since December for our first baby and unlike previous months we took it easy and didn't chart through Feb so I have no idea which date I might have Ovulated :nope:
> 
> Tested on Fri March 1st as kept getting waves of nausea but BFN, my cycles vary a little month by month but the longest has been 34 days, waited until the 35th day and still no AF!
> 
> So tested again last night when hubby got home and whilst we couldn't believe it I'm sure it's a BFP! A 2nd line appeared straight away, and whilst I initially thought it was faint, compared to other tests I've seen posted in the forums it's a very definative line!!!! I have one test left, a Clear Blue, but not digital so we are saving that until Saturday and will test again to confirm before I ring the doctor.
> 
> According to my cycle day one (Jan 31st) I guess I would be due around 7 November, that's using an average 28 day cycle!
> 
> We are very excited, but I'm been a nervous wreck today, very nervous! :blush:
> 
> Congrats to everyone else! Will update on Saturday!

Congratulations Hun! 
You've more will power than me, I'm still doing numerous test a day all be it ic ones I can't help myself. X


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks ladies, its one or the other thats getting the post, so not both midwives. Im quite happy to travel to a different surgery than my own if its the horrible one- would they let me do that? Or could i insist on seeing one of the midwives at hospital instead? I really wouldnt feel comfortable with the one i dont like. I miss my old midwife :( I had her with them all (apart from Alfie) and she was amazing. It really makes a difference when you have a good mw, doesnt it? xx


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Thanks ladies, its one or the other thats getting the post, so not both midwives. Im quite happy to travel to a different surgery than my own if its the horrible one- would they let me do that? Or could i insist on seeing one of the midwives at hospital instead? I really wouldnt feel comfortable with the one i dont like. I miss my old midwife :( I had her with them all (apart from Alfie) and she was amazing. It really makes a difference when you have a good mw, doesnt it? xx

Absolutely it does!
I am certain you can refuse to see someone you're uncomfortable with.


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, its one or the other thats getting the post, so not both midwives. Im quite happy to travel to a different surgery than my own if its the horrible one- would they let me do that? Or could i insist on seeing one of the midwives at hospital instead? I really wouldnt feel comfortable with the one i dont like. I miss my old midwife :( I had her with them all (apart from Alfie) and she was amazing. It really makes a difference when you have a good mw, doesnt it? xx
> 
> Absolutely it does!
> I am certain you can refuse to see someone you're uncomfortable with.Click to expand...

Thanks :flower: I'm feeling really nervous about gp appt tomorrow- how silly is that :dohh: x


----------



## thayet

Gemie said:


> :happydance:
> 
> I'm due 10th November according to lmp.
> 
> Very early days yet but just wondered if anyone else has found out already? X

Can you put me down for Nov 5th? Thanks :)


----------



## peanutmomma

thayet said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I'm due 10th November according to lmp.
> 
> Very early days yet but just wondered if anyone else has found out already? X
> 
> Can you put me down for Nov 5th? Thanks :)Click to expand...

 I am Nov. 04 So we are close Yippie :winkwink:


----------



## Kdk24

Peanutmomma... Not only are we bump twins, but we're almost bday twins!!! My 29tg bday is Sunday!


----------



## lovehearts

What are your ICs like gemie? Iv done another today as my digis still didn't come and it didn't seem much different to 3 days ago :shrug: I think I'm going to have to chuck my tests, I keep saying it but I mean it now.


----------



## peanutmomma

Kdk24 said:


> Peanutmomma... Not only are we bump twins, but we're almost bday twins!!! My 29tg bday is Sunday!

awesome so good things are coming our way Bdays and Babies Ok I am happy now. :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

lovehearts said:


> What are your ICs like gemie? Iv done another today as my digis still didn't come and it didn't seem much different to 3 days ago :shrug: I think I'm going to have to chuck my tests, I keep saying it but I mean it now.

Ill take a picture of them in a min. They're quite impressive now. I think it depended on brand though and the amount of dye in them. X


----------



## Gemie

Not the best picture but you get the idea. Bottom one is today's
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3


----------



## peanutmomma

ok I am a little slow, I didn't know what you all were talking about with IC, all of my tests accept the clinic were IC test, I have some pictures if they will help?


----------



## MandaAnda

IC = Internet cheapies


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> Not the best picture but you get the idea. Bottom one is today's

Are those the one-step ones? x


----------



## lovehearts

These are cheap tests from eBay :
https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/PhotoGrid_1362662384761_zpse5168bfc.jpg

Top one is Monday and bottom is today. Do they look ok? They look totally different when dry. The one I did before that was Friday which was a lot lighter. 

X


----------



## peanutmomma

yes, I am excited, I have kept them all lol here they are you can kind of see the very bottom one looks fainter than the one just above it. I think it does depend on the type of test and the sensitivity of it too. hope this helps out and yes these are lighter now that they are dry. my one from the clinic is so dark


----------



## teacup22

lovehearts said:


> These are cheap tests from eBay :
> https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/PhotoGrid_1362662384761_zpse5168bfc.jpg
> 
> Top one is Monday and bottom is today. Do they look ok? They look totally different when dry. The one I did before that was Friday which was a lot lighter.
> 
> X

Look great! Mine of these at 10 dpo were really faint :)


----------



## peanutmomma

lovehearts said:


> These are cheap tests from eBay :
> https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/PhotoGrid_1362662384761_zpse5168bfc.jpg
> 
> Top one is Monday and bottom is today. Do they look ok? They look totally different when dry. The one I did before that was Friday which was a lot lighter.
> 
> X

 they look wonderful to me


----------



## undomestic

I'm due the 16th! :):)


----------



## teacup22

My IC progression over the last 5 days...makes me feel better to look at lines lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## peanutmomma

ok I must share the clinic just called me... I get my first ultrasound on march 20 at 11am super excited :hugs::kiss::baby:


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Not the best picture but you get the idea. Bottom one is today's
> 
> Are those the one-step ones? xClick to expand...

Yeah. X


----------



## Kdk24

I only use frer... I tried the dollar store brand and clearblue last time and they just made me a nervous wreck. They were inconsistant and wishy-washy...


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Not the best picture but you get the idea. Bottom one is today's
> 
> Are those the one-step ones? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah. XClick to expand...

Thats what i use. I did one about a week ago which looked similar to yours and i expected it to be about the same today cos in fairness- theyre quite naff, arent they? lol. I mean, they do their job, but takes ages for the line to go dark!Not like good old frers! Was well chuffed today when it was as dark as the control.


----------



## lovehearts

It's good to know it takes longer for it to get really dark. I just didn't know if there is was progression. Sigh. Having a bad day x


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Not the best picture but you get the idea. Bottom one is today's
> 
> Are those the one-step ones? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah. XClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what i use. I did one about a week ago which looked similar to yours and i expected it to be about the same today cos in fairness- theyre quite naff, arent they? lol. I mean, they do their job, but takes ages for the line to go dark!Not like good old frers! Was well chuffed today when it was as dark as the control.Click to expand...

Tbf I was slating then at first because they didn't show a line when I wad getting good lines on frer but since I've got past when af was due they've done the job and quenched my poas addiction :haha:


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Not the best picture but you get the idea. Bottom one is today's
> 
> Are those the one-step ones? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah. XClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what i use. I did one about a week ago which looked similar to yours and i expected it to be about the same today cos in fairness- theyre quite naff, arent they? lol. I mean, they do their job, but takes ages for the line to go dark!Not like good old frers! Was well chuffed today when it was as dark as the control.Click to expand...
> 
> Tbf I was slating then at first because they didn't show a line when I wad getting good lines on frer but since I've got past when af was due they've done the job and quenched my poas addiction :haha:Click to expand...

Yes they are deff brill if you are a poas addict :blush: i know what you mean though- i was still getting squinty lines at 14 dpo on ICs but lovely dark lines on frer. Quite fun squinting though, right? lol :haha:


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Not the best picture but you get the idea. Bottom one is today's
> 
> Are those the one-step ones? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah. XClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what i use. I did one about a week ago which looked similar to yours and i expected it to be about the same today cos in fairness- theyre quite naff, arent they? lol. I mean, they do their job, but takes ages for the line to go dark!Not like good old frers! Was well chuffed today when it was as dark as the control.Click to expand...
> 
> Tbf I was slating then at first because they didn't show a line when I wad getting good lines on frer but since I've got past when af was due they've done the job and quenched my poas addiction :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> This is so true!
> 
> Yes they are deff brill if you are a poas addict :blush: i know what you mean though- i was still getting squinty lines at 14 dpo on ICs but lovely dark lines on frer. Quite fun squinting though, right? lol :haha:Click to expand...

Lol! Yes! I loved a good staring/squinting session ;)


----------



## lewsmom

can i join? my edd is 05/11/13 :)


----------



## Kdk24

So... Starting to freak out!! Just went to the bathroom and saw some pinkish spotting when I wiped!! Holy crap! Now what???


----------



## lewsmom

Kdk24 said:


> So... Starting to freak out!! Just went to the bathroom and saw some pinkish spotting when I wiped!! Holy crap! Now what???

Do u live in the UK, if so id call NHS direct, ask them for some advice and see what they say?


----------



## Kdk24

lewsmom said:


> Kdk24 said:
> 
> 
> So... Starting to freak out!! Just went to the bathroom and saw some pinkish spotting when I wiped!! Holy crap! Now what???
> 
> Do u live in the UK, if so id call NHS direct, ask them for some advice and see what they say?Click to expand...

I don't live in the uk... I went again 20 mins later and it's less than before but still there. I'm trying to drink some water and relax. I'm not feeling any cramps or any pain, but I'm nervous to move!


----------



## lovehearts

Can you see a doctor? Hopefully it will just be spotting g, it's quite normal in early pregnancy x


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi everyone, I am expecting my second November sparkler! :)


----------



## GossipGirly

oh and I think its the exact same EDD too 12/11?


----------



## Tasha

Kdk24 said:


> I don't live in the uk... I went again 20 mins later and it's less than before but still there. I'm trying to drink some water and relax. I'm not feeling any cramps or any pain, but I'm nervous to move!

Just carry on doing exactly this, rest and lots of water. A doctor will just say exactly that. I hope it stops soon x


----------



## Tasha

I saw the GP, and have the hospital for blood transfusions and medication tomorrow x


----------



## lovehearts

Good luck at the hospital tomorrow tasha x


----------



## Storked

Good luck Tasha!


----------



## Gemie

Yeah good luck Tasha! Why do you need the blood transfusion? Is your anaemia bad Again :(


----------



## Gemie

GossipGirly said:


> oh and I think its the exact same EDD too 12/11?

Hi and welcome! That's amazing you've the same due date again lol


----------



## Gemie

lewsmom said:


> can i join? my edd is 05/11/13 :)

Welcome Hun :hi:
I'm in the west midlands too :)


----------



## lewsmom

Gemie said:


> lewsmom said:
> 
> 
> can i join? my edd is 05/11/13 :)
> 
> Welcome Hun :hi:
> I'm in the west midlands too :)Click to expand...

Hiya! :) where about are you in the mids? I'm Dudley, West Mids :D


----------



## Gemie

Cradley Heath :) xx


----------



## saphiresky

Hiya! I'd like to join too, first bfp ever on Saturday! Darker lines since then. Cautiously excited. Symptoms have been lightheadedness, heavy feeling in uterus area sorta twingey not like normal af cramps, more hungry. Think I'm 5wks on Saturday, edd 9th nov! I have been reading all your previous posts on this thread, congratulations ladies! I feel quite bewildered this is just the start of our journey.


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls.

Yeah Gemie, really bad. A doctor who had never seen me before did a double take cos I am so pale and she got another doctor in who usually suggests blood tests but today he said A&E.


----------



## lewsmom

Gemie said:


> Cradley Heath :) xx

Ooo not far at all :) :)


----------



## hopefulnewbie

Well I took my second test, BFP :D

Hey Gemie and Lewsmom, I am nr Oldbury, how spooky is that lol!


----------



## Gemie

hopefulnewbie said:


> Well I took my second test, BFP :D
> 
> Hey Gemie and Lewsmom, I am nr Oldbury, how spooky is that lol!

Omg! Haha small world eh? X

Oh and congrats! Xx


----------



## Gemie

Tasha said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> Yeah Gemie, really bad. A doctor who had never seen me before did a double take cos I am so pale and she got another doctor in who usually suggests blood tests but today he said A&E.

Shit Hun :( that's not good. At least you're getting some help. It's so storage how it keeps happening though :nope:


----------



## MandaAnda

Feels better soon, Tasha. And let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## lewsmom

hopefulnewbie said:


> Well I took my second test, BFP :D
> 
> Hey Gemie and Lewsmom, I am nr Oldbury, how spooky is that lol!

Very spooky! Small world for sure xxx


----------



## lovehearts

A few of us not far from each other, I'm in brum :)


----------



## Gemie

Has anyone heard of this? I used sea bands in my last pregnancy and they were quite effective.
I've just bought some of this to see if its any good
https://www.purpleturtle.co.uk/acatalog/Sea-Bands.html#a2614


----------



## lovehearts

Iv heard of sea bands before but not the capsules or oil. Will be interesting to see if it helps. I never really suffered sickness with my son, just hunger/empty/hungover feeling :haha:


----------



## LoraLoo

I suffer severe morning sickness, its the part i dislike the most about pregnancy- tried everything. Will give that a whirl when it starts properly! xx


----------



## IvyEffer

So now I'm bleeding after my sono this morning. Do you think it could have caused the bleeding? I only noticed the blood when I inserted my endometrin, tmi...hoping he just pushed too hard :(


----------



## Gemie

IvyEffer said:


> So now I'm bleeding after my sono this morning. Do you think it could have caused the bleeding? I only noticed the blood when I inserted my endometrin, tmi...hoping he just pushed too hard :(

Maybe he dislodged some old blood? Is it brownish?


----------



## IvyEffer

Gemie said:


> Maybe he dislodged some old blood? Is it brownish?

No its like a dark pink, not quite red, but a very small amount


----------



## Gemie

IvyEffer said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Maybe he dislodged some old blood? Is it brownish?
> 
> No its like a dark pink, not quite red, but a very small amountClick to expand...

Keep your eye on it Hun. Lots of rest.. Get in contact with your doctor if it gets any worse.
:hugs: praying for you. Xx


----------



## Tower6

I would call and tell them. What did the scan show? Did everything look good and heartbeat and all that?


----------



## IvyEffer

Tower6 said:


> I would call and tell them. What did the scan show? Did everything look good and heartbeat and all that?

He said everything looked good and my blood was good but still too early for a heartbeat.


----------



## Storked

Ivy, I love your pic. It is so true <3


----------



## zowiey

Hi Ladies, I really need some advice, I just did another cb digi and got 2-3 weeks, all the googling I've done seems as though people are getting 3+ at 4 1/2wks-5wks. I'm 5+3. I'm worried sick now, what if its another chemical? I can't believe I've been so stupid to believe this would ever work for me. I did a cb last Sat, when I was 4+4 & got 2-3, so why hasn't it changed? I'm so nervous, I knew I shouldn't have done it. My hospital won't scan me until 8 weeks, which is crap, as all other ivf'ers get a scan at about 6 weeks. I'm so scared now.


----------



## MandaAnda

Ivy, an internal scan can cause irritation, so hopefully it's just that.

Zowiey, you do know that those tests count from ovulation (not LMP like our EDD is), right? Mine said 2-3 when I was 5 weeks, and it technically was 3 weeks from conception. And they can be off. Even with IVF, you do need implantation to happen, right? And that can take a bit longer sometimes, so the HCG can take longer to get going. But these tests aren't accurate. A HCG blood test would be more so. Try not to worry. xx


----------



## Nina83

Hello everyone, I'm expecting my first in November as well!
Every calendar says something different, so I'm going by November 13 which is smack in the middle of all the suggested.
Of course I'll know better once I get an US, but it's still too early for that!
We're super excited, and I'm super worried about every little pain.
I'm one day past my missed AF, last weeks beta was 66, Sunday have another test, hoping for sky high numbers!
It's so nice to share this with others!


----------



## zowiey

Yeah, I suppose. I'm just frustrated with myself, I knew I shouldn't have tested, but I have no self control. I guess I'm just waiting for something to go wrong, after ttc for so long I'd resigned myself to the fact I'd never be pg, or have children. Now I'm here, I desperately don't want it taken away from me, but life doesn't work that way does it? Hubby's pissed at me for doing it, can't undo what's done I guess. Sure as s**t am not buying anymore though!


----------



## zowiey

Ivy, I would probably say its your scan, but like others have said take it easy, and see how it goes, easier said that done though, fingers crossed its stopped this morning xxx

Congrats & welcome nina! Xx


----------



## lovehearts

Cb digis are very unreliable in terms of the dating, doesn't stop me wanting to pee on one though. I'm sure you bean is snuggled tight zowiey :hugs:


----------



## zowiey

I've just been looking at dates, I had 2 5 day embryos transferred on the 17th, and it's thought they start implanting within 2-3 days, so say the 19th, that would mean its been 2 weeks, 3 days. So I guess 2-3 weeks would be right. Sorry for the babbling & paranoia, I'm just do scared. Thanks manda for being a sane voice!

ETA: got that completely wrong, conception would have been 12th Feb, so 3 weeks 3days ago. so is 2-3 still right? Oh my head is going to explode.

Love hearts, I'm hoping its snuggled to! thanks :hugs:


----------



## teacup22

zowiey said:


> I've just been looking at dates, I had 2 5 day embryos transferred on the 17th, and it's thought they start implanting within 2-3 days, so say the 19th, that would mean its been 2 weeks, 3 days. So I guess 2-3 weeks would be right. Sorry for the babbling & paranoia, I'm just do scared. Thanks manda for being a sane voice!
> 
> Love hearts, I'm hoping its snuggled to! thanks :hugs:

Maybe twins for you then!? Exciting :)


----------



## MandaAnda

If conception was 3 weeks 3 days ago and it took a few days to implant, you're still at around three weeks or less. But even if you are really 3+, the test won't necessarily show that. Don't worry. xx


----------



## Tower6

zowiey said:


> I've just been looking at dates, I had 2 5 day embryos transferred on the 17th, and it's thought they start implanting within 2-3 days, so say the 19th, that would mean its been 2 weeks, 3 days. So I guess 2-3 weeks would be right. Sorry for the babbling & paranoia, I'm just do scared. Thanks manda for being a sane voice!
> 
> ETA: got that completely wrong, conception would have been 12th Feb, so 3 weeks 3days ago. so is 2-3 still right? Oh my head is going to explode.
> 
> Love hearts, I'm hoping its snuggled to! thanks :hugs:

The worst thing you can do is cause yourself the extra stress :( that can cause a miscarriage way more than just the common worries (that none of us can avoid) this should be such a happy and joyful time for you after all the work you've put in so try to focus on the big signs like - no bleeding :) I still test too so I'm not saying that I have self control in that department either, but in the states we don't even have those digis with the weeks on them and between you and teacup and the worry those can cause for no reason could have devastating results when it could very well just be a faulty test. If our going to test stick to frer where u can compare the darkness of the lines rather than waiting to see the exact weeks. This is just IMO so hopefully no offense taken :) I just think that if we don't even have those tests here I wouldn't bank on them being the most reliable I would rely on the ones known around the world :) your in my prayers!!


----------



## zowiey

Thanks ladies, I've decided I'm not going to test again with a digi, they are so expensive & have only stressed me out. I have one frer left, I'm debating doing that tomorrow, then it's done, at the end if the day if I'm going to have a m/c, it will happen regardless of what the tests say & it can't be prevented, so I'm going to try to relax, doubt I will tho! thanks again for taking time out to calm my neurosis! xxx


----------



## jamontoast

im due 10th of november too.


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> Hi Ladies, I really need some advice, I just did another cb digi and got 2-3 weeks, all the googling I've done seems as though people are getting 3+ at 4 1/2wks-5wks. I'm 5+3. I'm worried sick now, what if its another chemical? I can't believe I've been so stupid to believe this would ever work for me. I did a cb last Sat, when I was 4+4 & got 2-3, so why hasn't it changed? I'm so nervous, I knew I shouldn't have done it. My hospital won't scan me until 8 weeks, which is crap, as all other ivf'ers get a scan at about 6 weeks. I'm so scared now.

Hun I got 2-3 weeks on Monday at exactly 5 weeks. Then yesterday at 5+3 I got a 3+ , try not to worry, leave it a couple of days and bet yours will have changed to 3+ xx


----------



## flowermum

Hello, I got my BFP today! :happydance::cloud9:

I am due on November 16th with baby number 4 :) I already have a son and two daughters.


----------



## LoraLoo

Congrats Flower :)


----------



## teacup22

flowermum said:


> Hello, I got my BFP today! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> I am due on November 16th with baby number 4 :) I already have a son and two daughters.

Welcome flower and congrats!


----------



## mimomma

Good morning everyone! Took me a while to catch up on this thread. Lots more babies coming in Nov. Congrats to everyone who just got their BFP! And best wishes to anyone with worries about their little beans. :hugs:

AFM, I heard back from dr yesterday and hcg went from 112 on Mon to 270 on Wed! So happy it's doubling after my last ectopic where it never did double. I get to go in on March 14th for a scan to hopefully see that lo has implanted in my uterus. FX!!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

mimomma said:


> Good morning everyone! Took me a while to catch up on this thread. Lots more babies coming in Nov. Congrats to everyone who just got their BFP! And best wishes to anyone with worries about their little beans. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I heard back from dr yesterday and hcg went from 112 on Mon to 270 on Wed! So happy it's doubling after my last ectopic where it never did double. I get to go in on March 14th for a scan to hopefully see that lo has implanted in my uterus. FX!!!!

That sounds really promising hun :) x


----------



## mimomma

Thanks Lora, I was so nervous on the phone with the nurse I thought I might throw up. Feels nice to relax a bit (still overanalyzing every cramp). Do you think I should see a sac on 5 weeks 1 day? Has anyone ever had such an early scan?


----------



## zowiey

Yay for doubling mimomma! I'm not sure what you see at 5 weeks, but I think you're right, and that it is the sac they look for, maybe a fetal pole? Sorry I'm no use at all!


----------



## LoraLoo

mimomma said:


> Good morning everyone! Took me a while to catch up on this thread. Lots more babies coming in Nov. Congrats to everyone who just got their BFP! And best wishes to anyone with worries about their little beans. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I heard back from dr yesterday and hcg went from 112 on Mon to 270 on Wed! So happy it's doubling after my last ectopic where it never did double. I get to go in on March 14th for a scan to hopefully see that lo has implanted in my uterus. FX!!!!




mimomma said:


> Thanks Lora, I was so nervous on the phone with the nurse I thought I might throw up. Feels nice to relax a bit (still overanalyzing every cramp). Do you think I should see a sac on 5 weeks 1 day? Has anyone ever had such an early scan?

At 5 weeks we just saw gestational sac but nothing in it- no fetal pole or yolk sac- we saw all that at 7 weeks xx


----------



## teacup22

Yes should see a gest sac and maybe yolk sac. That's what we saw when I had my first scan last time. I was measuring behind but they told me 5 weeks by what they saw if that makes sense lol
I'm nearly 6 weeks already!!! How that happen?


----------



## mimomma

I would be so happy to see the sac in utero. Anything else would just be icing on the cake!!!


----------



## natclifton

Can I be added to please??? This may sound ridiculous as this is my 5th baba but I cant really remember anything from 4 years ago. Do any of you feel pregnant? I keep needing to pee on sticks as I just don't 'feel it' I know I am and bean is still there as my on the clearblue digital its gone from 1-2 to 2-3 in 4days. Got my first mv appt on 10th of April but im desperate for an early scan as I've had 4 mc in 18months. How should I go about seeing if I can get one? Sorry rambling on!!


----------



## missjennakate

Please can you add me too. I am due 15th Nov. Thanks


----------



## Gemie

Hello lovely ladies its fab to see all new faces :) ill add you all this morning :thumbup:

As for the cb digi causing worries. I heard there is quite a big jump in readings for it to move from 2-3 to3+ so that's why sometimes it stays at 2-3 for a while iykwim 

So :hugs: to you all worried and stressed its a tough time! Xx

AFM I did my last FRER today and got a test line darker than control line so I'm happy.... For now :haha: xx


----------



## Gemie

natclifton said:


> Can I be added to please??? This may sound ridiculous as this is my 5th baba but I cant really remember anything from 4 years ago. Do any of you feel pregnant? I keep needing to pee on sticks as I just don't 'feel it' I know I am and bean is still there as my on the clearblue digital its gone from 1-2 to 2-3 in 4days. Got my first mv appt on 10th of April but im desperate for an early scan as I've had 4 mc in 18months. How should I go about seeing if I can get one? Sorry rambling on!!

What's your due date so I can add you Hun?


----------



## natclifton

10th of November for now until I get my 12week scan (may pay private for a peace of mind one) xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I have just got a BFP this morning :)

I must admit it was a bit of a shock as we only started trying for #2 last month, hadn't thought it would happen that quickly as I only came off my bcp at the end of January. 

My due date is 9th November according to the calculators.


----------



## lovehearts

Well my digis finally came and I did one and got 2-3 which I guess is good for my dates. 

It took AGES to decide the weeks although pregnant came up quite quick. Does anyone know why it could take so long deciding the weeks? 

Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:


----------



## Gemie

lovehearts said:


> Well my digis finally came and I did one and got 2-3 which I guess is good for my dates.
> 
> It took AGES to decide the weeks although pregnant came up quite quick. Does anyone know why it could take so long deciding the weeks?
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:

It has2 readers inside one for the pregnant not pregnant bit and one for the weeks. 
So it has to decided what reading to give you for the weeks bit which takes a while sometimes especially if its on the cusp.
It's normal, don't worry. Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> Well my digis finally came and I did one and got 2-3 which I guess is good for my dates.
> 
> It took AGES to decide the weeks although pregnant came up quite quick. Does anyone know why it could take so long deciding the weeks?
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:
> 
> It has2 readers inside one for the pregnant not pregnant bit and one for the weeks.
> So it has to decided what reading to give you for the weeks bit which takes a while sometimes especially if its on the cusp.
> It's normal, don't worry. XxClick to expand...

My 2-3 took ages to appear too, i was exactly 5 weeks and think it was deciding to go for 2-3 or 3+ LOL X


----------



## zowiey

Well I have spent all day googling, and have decided that the conception indicators cannot be trusted. I've even read of people ringing clearblue really upset & being told not to take the conception indicator as definite!

Well I've learnt my lesson the hard way, but I'm done testing. I'm going to give hubby my last frer to hide, I have enough paranoia with out adding anymore.

I think this post is more for myself than a public one, but thought I'd share ;)


----------



## peanutmomma

good morning ladies. Hope everyone had a great evening/morning depending on your location. I woke up today feeling hung over and just sitting up made me dizzy and nauseous Ii had to have DH go make me a snack because my blood sugar went low too. Guess its just baby peanut inside wishing me a Happy 29th Birthday and reminding me I have someone with me all day to share it with. 
Congrats to the new ladies that have joined since my last post.


----------



## lovehearts

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> Well my digis finally came and I did one and got 2-3 which I guess is good for my dates.
> 
> It took AGES to decide the weeks although pregnant came up quite quick. Does anyone know why it could take so long deciding the weeks?
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:
> 
> It has2 readers inside one for the pregnant not pregnant bit and one for the weeks.
> So it has to decided what reading to give you for the weeks bit which takes a while sometimes especially if its on the cusp.
> It's normal, don't worry. XxClick to expand...
> 
> My 2-3 took ages to appear too, i was exactly 5 weeks and think it was deciding to go for 2-3 or 3+ LOL XClick to expand...

:rofl: this is what I'm going to tell myself loraloo. 

I will do the other one next week. Hope I can wait that long. I am not peeing on anything else now though. (yer right lmao) 

Booked my doctors appointment which will be a week today. 

X


----------



## LoraLoo

Happy Birthday Peanut!

Ive just had my gp appt, he has booked me in to see midwife on 27th march so i will be 8/9 weeks.


----------



## Gemie

Is it too soon to blame things on baby brain?

I went out did my shopping and went to see my mum and dad only to get to my mum and dad's to realise I've left my Yankee candle burning in the kitchen :dohh: I've never driven home so fast in my life! What an idiot :haha:


----------



## Gemie

peanutmomma said:


> good morning ladies. Hope everyone had a great evening/morning depending on your location. I woke up today feeling hung over and just sitting up made me dizzy and nauseous Ii had to have DH go make me a snack because my blood sugar went low too. Guess its just baby peanut inside wishing me a Happy 29th Birthday and reminding me I have someone with me all day to share it with.
> Congrats to the new ladies that have joined since my last post.

Happy birthday lovely :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> Is it too soon to blame things on baby brain?
> 
> I went out did my shopping and went to see my mum and dad only to get to my mum and dad's to realise I've left my Yankee candle burning in the kitchen :dohh: I've never driven home so fast in my life! What an idiot :haha:

Never too early i left the oven on the other day :dohh: mind i cant really blame baby brain because that is me all over lol, i must get at least 1 phone call or pm a week telling me that someone has just drove past and ive left all the car doors open :dohh:


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Is it too soon to blame things on baby brain?
> 
> I went out did my shopping and went to see my mum and dad only to get to my mum and dad's to realise I've left my Yankee candle burning in the kitchen :dohh: I've never driven home so fast in my life! What an idiot :haha:
> 
> Never too early i left the oven on the other day :dohh: mind i cant really blame baby brain because that is me all over lol, i must get at least 1 phone call or pm a week telling me that someone has just drove past and ive left all the car doors open :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: 
Oh good, not just me then! X


----------



## Tower6

Good morning! 
That car door post is so awesome lol
Happy bdday! I will be 29 in July :) 

I get so nervous off and on about symptoms. I feel decently normal and I know that when I feel worse I will have wished that I felt this good still, but for now feeling good worries me. So although my last frer was soooo much darker than the control line (I mean darker than I've ever seen before) I still might go get another one just to make sure it's not fading. I know I said I was done but maybe I'm an addict lol I think I will stop after my appt on the 26th as it will be my first one. I just need to see or hear something first to feel better. 4th baby and feels like the first every time! 

Am I just crazy? Lol


----------



## Tower6

Oh and woo hoo for 6 weeks!! I feel like its dragging but so glad to hit a little milestone


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Oh and woo hoo for 6 weeks!! I feel like its dragging but so glad to hit a little milestone

I'll be 6wks Sunday :) Come on little sweet pea baby


----------



## teacup22

Tower you'll be fine. If say don't bother testing. It won't tell you anything either way and you can't change anything if you were to miscarry anyway. 
Save your money for something nice for baby :)


----------



## teacup22

peanutmomma said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and woo hoo for 6 weeks!! I feel like its dragging but so glad to hit a little milestone
> 
> I'll be 6wks Sunday :) Come on little sweet pea babyClick to expand...

Me too!! Can't wait to get there... One more week down till 12 weeks!


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Oh and woo hoo for 6 weeks!! I feel like its dragging but so glad to hit a little milestone

6 weeks means halfway to the 12 week hump Yippie


----------



## peanutmomma

ok ladies I will talk to you all later I am off to pamper myself for my birthday. Getting my eyebrows waxed and a mani/pedi ( not with acrylic stuff though)


----------



## Tower6

How fun!! Have a great day and soak up all that "me time" it's your last bday before your little bean arrives :)


----------



## teacup22

Have fun peanut!


----------



## Gemie

Have a lovely day peanut :)


----------



## Tasha

Happy Birthday Peanut.


----------



## Tasha

I didnt go for my blood transfusion today, going to go in on Sunday when my DH can be there. My two little girls died from medical negligence, I get really freaked out at hospitals etc, so this is better for me.

Can I ask is any one else really hot?


----------



## mimomma

Happy Birthday! Have a fun day!!


----------



## Tower6

I get really hot! Mine r like hot flashes though. But when it comes time to sleep I'm always so hot that if a windows not open I toss n turn all night


----------



## MandaAnda

Yeah, I'm getting moments of being just too hot when I'm normally trying to bundle up. It's thanks to all that extra blood moving about. x


----------



## zowiey

Happy Birthday peanut!

Tasha, hope everything goes ok on Sunday, probably for the best to have someone with you on "your side" if that makes sense. xx


----------



## flowermum

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Is it too soon to blame things on baby brain?
> 
> I went out did my shopping and went to see my mum and dad only to get to my mum and dad's to realise I've left my Yankee candle burning in the kitchen :dohh: I've never driven home so fast in my life! What an idiot :haha:
> 
> Never too early i left the oven on the other day :dohh: mind i cant really blame baby brain because that is me all over lol, i must get at least 1 phone call or pm a week telling me that someone has just drove past and ive left all the car doors open :dohh:Click to expand...

I am the same! I always leave car doors open(have had a flat battery a few times from it) I leave the oven on, and have even left elements on :blush: luckily my DH has always notcied!

Baby brain and mummy brain!


----------



## bunnyg82

Hey everyone, just came in to say hi to you all :wave: 

I'm due 3rd Nov

Tasha, was really pleased when I saw you in here. You might not recognise me as I'm not on here much anymore but used to be on here a lot. I'm not feeling hot at the mo, strangely really cold at the mo :) xx


----------



## flowermum

undomestic said:


> I'm due the 16th! :):)


Me toooooo! :happydance::happydance: Due date buddies :thumbup:


----------



## flowermum

Thought I had better introduce myself properly! I am Sheena, and I'm from New Zealand, I ahve been married to my DH for nearly 4 years(wedding Ann on 14th March), we have 3 gorgeous gremlins, Caden(5 in June) Isabella(4 in August) and Georgia(14 months), and now pregnant with number 4 and last as I am having my tubes tied after this. 
This baby will be born via elective CS, as Caden was an emergency CS at 2 weeks over due and after a 48 Hour horrible labour lol, Isabella was a last minute elective at 9 days over due(I was going to try a VBAC but I felt uneasy after I went over due and things were not happening) and Georgia was an elective at 38.5 weeks, her birth was scary, she crashed at 4 mins and had to be rushed to the NICU, where she was on CPAP for 6 days as her lung popped and collapsed and xrays showed she had immature lungs, so thats of a baby quite a bit younger than her gestation! She was really sick and it was horrible. We finally got to take her home after 7 days and now shes a happy healthy 14 month old!

My midwife has said that I will need to have more scans this time to check development and size(Georgia was also tiny compared to my others! Caden was 9lb 8oz and Bella was 8lb 3oz, Georgia was 7lb 1oz) and my CS will not be before 40 weeks, as we think my babies need longer to "cook" hence why I go overdue, its for a good reason! Babys come when they are ready and Georgia wasn't ready at all.

Sorry for the novel! hehe


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls, glad it is a common symptom. 



bunnyg82 said:


> Hey everyone, just came in to say hi to you all :wave:
> 
> I'm due 3rd Nov
> 
> Tasha, was really pleased when I saw you in here. You might not recognise me as I'm not on here much anymore but used to be on here a lot. I'm not feeling hot at the mo, strangely really cold at the mo :) xx

Congratulations and welcome. Thank you so much, it is so nice to have so many people who want this for us, almost as much as we want it.

Wrap up nice and warm :hugs:



flowermum said:


> Thought I had better introduce myself properly! I am Sheena, and I'm from New Zealand, I ahve been married to my DH for nearly 4 years(wedding Ann on 14th March), we have 3 gorgeous gremlins, Caden(5 in June) Isabella(4 in August) and Georgia(14 months), and now pregnant with number 4 and last as I am having my tubes tied after this.
> This baby will be born via elective CS, as Caden was an emergency CS at 2 weeks over due and after a 48 Hour horrible labour lol, Isabella was a last minute elective at 9 days over due(I was going to try a VBAC but I felt uneasy after I went over due and things were not happening) and Georgia was an elective at 38.5 weeks, her birth was scary, she crashed at 4 mins and had to be rushed to the NICU, where she was on CPAP for 6 days as her lung popped and collapsed and xrays showed she had immature lungs, so thats of a baby quite a bit younger than her gestation! She was really sick and it was horrible. We finally got to take her home after 7 days and now shes a happy healthy 14 month old!
> 
> My midwife has said that I will need to have more scans this time to check development and size(Georgia was also tiny compared to my others! Caden was 9lb 8oz and Bella was 8lb 3oz, Georgia was 7lb 1oz) and my CS will not be before 40 weeks, as we think my babies need longer to "cook" hence why I go overdue, its for a good reason! Babys come when they are ready and Georgia wasn't ready at all.
> 
> Sorry for the novel! hehe

Sounds really complicated and traumatic, massive :hugs:


----------



## Glitter.713

Wow november babies already.. congrats november mamas.


----------



## peanutmomma

thank you for the birthday wishes ladies and welcome new ladies!! I didn't get any of the stuff done I wanted, but DH came home from work early and bought me lunch. Then we went window shopping and I bought him deorant bc his makes me sick now lol. :blush: I bought a couple new bras too since they were on sale and mine are hurting me. All in all I am still having a good day. I get to go see a movie later too


----------



## LoraLoo

DH has just told me to work out how many weeks i have been pregnant for. 223 weeks :shock: not all together mind :haha: no wonder my poor little body is so tired!


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> DH has just told me to work out how many weeks i have been pregnant for. 223 weeks :shock: not all together mind :haha: no wonder my poor little body is so tired!

Good grief lora :shock: all worth it though eh?! :winkwink:


----------



## Gemie

Glitter.713 said:


> Wow november babies already.. congrats november mamas.

Thank you.


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> DH has just told me to work out how many weeks i have been pregnant for. 223 weeks :shock: not all together mind :haha: no wonder my poor little body is so tired!
> 
> Good grief lora :shock: all worth it though eh?! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thats what i thought too :wacko: you dont realise til you sit and think about it do you. Wish we could split the shift with our DHs :haha:


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> DH has just told me to work out how many weeks i have been pregnant for. 223 weeks :shock: not all together mind :haha: no wonder my poor little body is so tired!
> 
> Good grief lora :shock: all worth it though eh?! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what i thought too :wacko: you dont realise til you sit and think about it do you. Wish we could split the shift with our DHs :haha:Click to expand...

Ha! Be good yeah :haha:


We just ordered Chinese and I was starving then it turned up and the smell repulsed me so I did myself a little plate full but when I ate it it was delicious so had tones more :dohh: 
Dh was like :wacko: you just said it had made you feel sick :haha:


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> DH has just told me to work out how many weeks i have been pregnant for. 223 weeks :shock: not all together mind :haha: no wonder my poor little body is so tired!
> 
> Good grief lora :shock: all worth it though eh?! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what i thought too :wacko: you dont realise til you sit and think about it do you. Wish we could split the shift with our DHs :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Be good yeah :haha:
> 
> 
> We just ordered Chinese and I was starving then it turned up and the smell repulsed me so I did myself a little plate full but when I ate it it was delicious so had tones more :dohh:
> Dh was like :wacko: you just said it had made you feel sick :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Thats our right! Had chinese here too! x


----------



## Tasha

Wow Lora, I imagine mine is pretty high too. 

That sucks Gemie. I cant stand meat atm, I dont think I've had any since a few days before BFP. Yesterdays dinner consisted of carrots, sweetcorn, peas and cauli cheese. :haha:


----------



## LoraLoo

Tasha said:


> Wow Lora, I imagine mine is pretty high too.
> 
> That sucks Gemie. I cant stand meat atm, I dont think I've had any since a few days before BFP. Yesterdays dinner consisted of carrots, sweetcorn, peas and cauli cheese. :haha:

Mmmm Yum :huh: Funny ns tit, i couldnt eat chicken with eve, didnt start eating it again til i was pregnant with amy


----------



## Tasha

It was yummy actually :p 

It is funny, I was veggie for years until pregnant with Morgan and then needed meat. Now the opposite. :wacko:


----------



## Tasha

Today was chippy chips and curry sauce, not quite as healthy :haha:


----------



## LoraLoo

Tasha said:


> Today was chippy chips and curry sauce, not quite as healthy :haha:

Sounds nice but id have to have a bit of beef thrown in :haha: lol. You should be eating some meat and getting your iron up a bit! x


----------



## LoraLoo

Talking of food, im thinking of going back to slimming world. I have gone for years and if im not going to class i follow it loosely at home anyway, but i have never done it in pregnancy- i presume i need some sort of ceonsent from the midwife?


----------



## Gemie

The body craves what it needs, which I think is pretty amazing!
So of course my body NEEDED Chinese food...simple :winkwink:


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Talking of food, im thinking of going back to slimming world. I have gone for years and if im not going to class i follow it loosely at home anyway, but i have never done it in pregnancy- i presume i need some sort of ceonsent from the midwife?

Are you allowed to follow SW in pregnancy?


----------



## Storked

Gemie said:


> The body craves what it needs, which I think is pretty amazing!
> So of course my body NEEDED Chinese food...simple :winkwink:

LOL I asked my DH last night to go get me some hamburger pickles and he refused on the basis that we have 5 jars of pickles already. I had to explain that they were all different and that none were hamburger and I need hamburger.
So he is buying me a huge jar tonight on our date :haha:


----------



## MandaAnda

I was already on WW. They won't let you join or continue if pregnant. I only track online, so I'm just not telling and will increase my propoints throughout pregnancy. I don't know if SW is the same.


----------



## Gemie

Storked said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> The body craves what it needs, which I think is pretty amazing!
> So of course my body NEEDED Chinese food...simple :winkwink:
> 
> LOL I asked my DH last night to go get me some hamburger pickles and he refused on the basis that we have 5 jars of pickles already. I had to explain that they were all different and that none were hamburger and I need hamburger.
> So he is buying me a huge jar tonight on our date :haha:Click to expand...

Tbf I didn't know there were different kinds lol


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> The body craves what it needs, which I think is pretty amazing!
> So of course my body NEEDED Chinese food...simple :winkwink:

But my body craves horrible things in later pregnancy- car tyres, chalk, grout, cement :wacko:


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Talking of food, im thinking of going back to slimming world. I have gone for years and if im not going to class i follow it loosely at home anyway, but i have never done it in pregnancy- i presume i need some sort of ceonsent from the midwife?
> 
> Are you allowed to follow SW in pregnancy?Click to expand...

Yes :flower: Its the only 'slimming' club approved in pregnancy- its a really healthy way of eating, its not dieting xx


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> The body craves what it needs, which I think is pretty amazing!
> So of course my body NEEDED Chinese food...simple :winkwink:
> 
> But my body craves horrible things in later pregnancy- car tyres, chalk, grout, cement :wacko:Click to expand...

oooh pica? Mineral deficiency


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Talking of food, im thinking of going back to slimming world. I have gone for years and if im not going to class i follow it loosely at home anyway, but i have never done it in pregnancy- i presume i need some sort of ceonsent from the midwife?
> 
> Are you allowed to follow SW in pregnancy?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes :flower: Its the only 'slimming' club approved in pregnancy- its a really healthy way of eating, its not dieting xxClick to expand...

Ahhh cool :thumbup:


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> The body craves what it needs, which I think is pretty amazing!
> So of course my body NEEDED Chinese food...simple :winkwink:
> 
> But my body craves horrible things in later pregnancy- car tyres, chalk, grout, cement :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh pica?Click to expand...

Yeah, its not good- why cant i be like normal women and crave ice or pickles? I love going round DIY stores and smelling all the cement and things :cloud9: lol


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> The body craves what it needs, which I think is pretty amazing!
> So of course my body NEEDED Chinese food...simple :winkwink:
> 
> But my body craves horrible things in later pregnancy- car tyres, chalk, grout, cement :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh pica?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, its not good- why cant i be like normal women and crave ice or pickles? I love going round DIY stores and smelling all the cement and things :cloud9: lolClick to expand...

It's when you have a mineral deficiency isn't it.


----------



## Tasha

LoraLoo said:


> Sounds nice but id have to have a bit of beef thrown in :haha: lol. You should be eating some meat and getting your iron up a bit! x

:haha: Actually meat is really hard to break down the iron, better to have tonnes of green leafy veg.



LoraLoo said:


> Talking of food, im thinking of going back to slimming world. I have gone for years and if im not going to class i follow it loosely at home anyway, but i have never done it in pregnancy- i presume i need some sort of ceonsent from the midwife?

Yes you need consent.



Gemie said:


> The body craves what it needs, which I think is pretty amazing!
> So of course my body NEEDED Chinese food...simple :winkwink:

:rofl: Sooo true.



Gemie said:


> Are you allowed to follow SW in pregnancy?

Yes you are, it is about healthy eating not dieting.



Storked said:


> LOL I asked my DH last night to go get me some hamburger pickles and he refused on the basis that we have 5 jars of pickles already. I had to explain that they were all different and that none were hamburger and I need hamburger.
> So he is buying me a huge jar tonight on our date :haha:

:rofl: He really needs to learn no is not an option, oh and that now is the only option not a day later :haha:

In my first pregnancy I use to send DH on a 20 mile round trip for caramel swirl cakes :haha:



LoraLoo said:


> But my body craves horrible things in later pregnancy- car tyres, chalk, grout, cement :wacko:

Haha, that is so funny. I remember with Amy and William that it wasbad.


----------



## Tasha

Oh and I crave drinking bleach in later pregnancy. It usually takes six months after pregnancy to go.


----------



## LoraLoo

I always thought it must have been linked to low iron as i only start the cravings in later 2nd tri/3rd tri, but with william my iron was fine but i still got the cravings. Im not sure if there is another deficiency that could cause it?


----------



## Gemie

Tasha said:


> Oh and I crave drinking bleach in later pregnancy. It usually takes six months after pregnancy to go.

:shock: now I can't see at all what your body would be craving for that :wacko:


----------



## destynibaby

congratulations and good luck to all you november 2013 mamas to be!! im a november 2012 mama, so this time last year. I was in your position! It was a fun ride. it seems like nov is so far away but i promise its around the corner. Happy & healthy 9 months to you all! xoxo


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I crave drinking bleach in later pregnancy. It usually takes six months after pregnancy to go.
> 
> :shock: now I can't see at all what your body would be craving for that :wacko:Click to expand...

:shock: Tasha that is so wrong, lol


----------



## Gemie

My ovaries ache tonight :nope: strange as I had lots of period type cramps with poppy but I've had nothing so far this time apart from this tonight.


----------



## LoraLoo

destynibaby said:


> congratulations and good luck to all you november 2013 mamas to be!! im a november 2012 mama, so this time last year. I was in your position! It was a fun ride. it seems like nov is so far away but i promise its around the corner. Happy & healthy 9 months to you all! xoxo

thanks :flower:


----------



## LoraLoo

I cramped when af was due but luckily not since, just try and take it easy hun :hugs:

Anyone else got mega strong sense of smell?!


----------



## Tasha

LoraLoo said:


> I always thought it must have been linked to low iron as i only start the cravings in later 2nd tri/3rd tri, but with william my iron was fine but i still got the cravings. Im not sure if there is another deficiency that could cause it?

It could be one of many things hun.



Gemie said:


> :shock: now I can't see at all what your body would be craving for that :wacko:

:haha: Cos it is weird. 



destynibaby said:


> congratulations and good luck to all you november 2013 mamas to be!! im a november 2012 mama, so this time last year. I was in your position! It was a fun ride. it seems like nov is so far away but i promise its around the corner. Happy & healthy 9 months to you all! xoxo

Thank you so much. Your baby is beautiful :cloud9:



LoraLoo said:


> :shock: Tasha that is so wrong, lol

:rofl: I've never been normal though have I.



Gemie said:


> My ovaries ache tonight :nope: strange as I had lots of period type cramps with poppy but I've had nothing so far this time apart from this tonight.

I keep getting this, it is a great sign. At this stage there is a cyst on the ovary that supports the pregnancy and produces progesterone. Its that. :thumbup:



LoraLoo said:


> I cramped when af was due but luckily not since, just try and take it easy hun :hugs:
> 
> Anyone else got mega strong sense of smell?!

Me :sick:


----------



## Tower6

Just went grocery shopping and by the time I checked out I was in a total daze! I'm exhausted and have a huge car load of food to bring in. I'm soooo exhausted and all because I went shopping!? Lol wow it's been 6 years since my youngest and apparently its hitting me much harder this time in the tired dept! 


I've been craving anything salty and Mexican. No sweets, which I love. I think everyday I've had some sort of chili, tacos or enchiladas! Even egg tacos for bfast! Mmm so good! 2 nights ago I had refried beans on ritz crackers cuz I didn't have chips and I didn't realize it was a little odd tile hubby refused a bite and looked at my and laughed and said.."really?!" haha


----------



## Gemie

Ahh that's reassuring Tasha thanks :) xx


----------



## Storked

Gemie said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> The body craves what it needs, which I think is pretty amazing!
> So of course my body NEEDED Chinese food...simple :winkwink:
> 
> LOL I asked my DH last night to go get me some hamburger pickles and he refused on the basis that we have 5 jars of pickles already. I had to explain that they were all different and that none were hamburger and I need hamburger.
> So he is buying me a huge jar tonight on our date :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Tbf I didn't know there were different kinds lolClick to expand...


Oh yeah. I'm a pro when it comes to pickles :)


----------



## Tower6

Oh! And are we all in aggreance that a huge dark positive ovulation test is a good sign of pregnancy? Or should I be worried? Lol because to satisfy my poas addiction today I pee'd on my last dollar store opk and the test line ame up way darker and way before the control line. Man I love poas lol


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> Oh! And are we all in aggreance that a huge dark positive ovulation test is a good sign of pregnancy? Or should I be worried? Lol because to satisfy my poas addiction today I pee'd on my last dollar store opk and the test line ame up way darker and way before the control line. Man I love poas lol

Yes! :happydance: I might try it tomorrow too :haha:


----------



## Tower6

Anyone else really lightheaded all day? I am taking prescription prenatals with iron sl it shouldn't be iron but I feel as if my blood sugar is really low. It's almost a drunk feeling but almost all day. Anyone else?


----------



## LoraLoo

Tower6 said:


> Oh! And are we all in aggreance that a huge dark positive ovulation test is a good sign of pregnancy? Or should I be worried? Lol because to satisfy my poas addiction today I pee'd on my last dollar store opk and the test line ame up way darker and way before the control line. Man I love poas lol

Yes i love doing opks :haha: lol


----------



## Tower6

Gemie said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Oh! And are we all in aggreance that a huge dark positive ovulation test is a good sign of pregnancy? Or should I be worried? Lol because to satisfy my poas addiction today I pee'd on my last dollar store opk and the test line ame up way darker and way before the control line. Man I love poas lol
> 
> Yes! :happydance: I might try it tomorrow too :haha:Click to expand...

Lol I really am an addict- I thought so when I was Ttc but now that I get those wonderful lines it's almost a worse addiction hahah man if my hubby knew the money I spent on those tests lol


----------



## Tower6

If he walked into the room where the HUGE line up of pregression and sharpie marker dated tests that I show the kids and say "ok tell mommy which one u see a darker line is " hahaha he might pass out hahaa


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Oh! And are we all in aggreance that a huge dark positive ovulation test is a good sign of pregnancy? Or should I be worried? Lol because to satisfy my poas addiction today I pee'd on my last dollar store opk and the test line ame up way darker and way before the control line. Man I love poas lol
> 
> Yes! :happydance: I might try it tomorrow too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I really am an addict- I thought so when I was Ttc but now that I get those wonderful lines it's almost a worse addiction hahah man if my hubby knew the money I spent on those tests lolClick to expand...

I know! When dh looks at me shocked and says 'more tests!' I'm like nooooo I bought these ages ago and had a massive stock of them in the draw

which is part truth :haha:


----------



## saphiresky

Tower6 said:


> Anyone else really lightheaded all day? I am taking prescription prenatals with iron sl it shouldn't be iron but I feel as if my blood sugar is really low. It's almost a drunk feeling but almost all day. Anyone else?

Yes I am quite lightheaded since finding out bfp last Saturday. It sort of eases when I eat something. But very noticeable since finding out pregnant. Also hungry, like an urgent hunger... Need food now when it comes. Haha
I'm feeling my excitement building at the week goes on 5wks tomorrow!


----------



## Tower6

Gemie said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Oh! And are we all in aggreance that a huge dark positive ovulation test is a good sign of pregnancy? Or should I be worried? Lol because to satisfy my poas addiction today I pee'd on my last dollar store opk and the test line ame up way darker and way before the control line. Man I love poas lol
> 
> Yes! :happydance: I might try it tomorrow too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I really am an addict- I thought so when I was Ttc but now that I get those wonderful lines it's almost a worse addiction hahah man if my hubby knew the money I spent on those tests lolClick to expand...
> 
> I know! When dh looks at me shocked and says 'more tests!' I'm like nooooo I bought these ages ago and had a massive stock of them in the draw
> 
> which is part truth :haha:Click to expand...


Omg rotfl!! We literally had that talk last night when I brought "the only 2" tests out and was like babe look at my first line compared to yesterday's ad he was like- what are you just buying tests and taking them everyday?! Hahah I was like- noooo I bought these when we
We're trying and were not having another one so I may as well pee on them cuz otherwise it's a waste hahahaha hahahaha


----------



## Tower6

Anyone have a gender guess? Or does hubby? Mine swears a boy and he also knew I was pregnant the month I actually was after a lot of trying and me thinking I was then the month I knew I wasn't he said I was and bam! Preggers!


----------



## LoraLoo

Tower6 said:


> Anyone have a gender guess? Or does hubby? Mine swears a boy and he also knew I was pregnant the month I actually was after a lot of trying and me thinking I was then the month I knew I wasn't he said I was and bam! Preggers!

I dont have a feeling either way just yet, but DH thinks girl. We are staying team yellow this time"


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Oh! And are we all in aggreance that a huge dark positive ovulation test is a good sign of pregnancy? Or should I be worried? Lol because to satisfy my poas addiction today I pee'd on my last dollar store opk and the test line ame up way darker and way before the control line. Man I love poas lol
> 
> Yes! :happydance: I might try it tomorrow too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I really am an addict- I thought so when I was Ttc but now that I get those wonderful lines it's almost a worse addiction hahah man if my hubby knew the money I spent on those tests lolClick to expand...
> 
> I know! When dh looks at me shocked and says 'more tests!' I'm like nooooo I bought these ages ago and had a massive stock of them in the draw
> 
> which is part truth :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Omg rotfl!! We literally had that talk last night when I brought "the only 2" tests out and was like babe look at my first line compared to yesterday's ad he was like- what are you just buying tests and taking them everyday?! Hahah I was like- noooo I bought these when we
> We're trying and were not having another one so I may as well pee on them cuz otherwise it's a waste hahahaha hahahahaClick to expand...

:rofl: I'm not the only one!! Yay :haha:


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have a gender guess? Or does hubby? Mine swears a boy and he also knew I was pregnant the month I actually was after a lot of trying and me thinking I was then the month I knew I wasn't he said I was and bam! Preggers!
> 
> I dont have a feeling either way just yet, but DH thinks girl. We are staying team yellow this time"Click to expand...

Gahh how do you wait??? I was made to wait with ds because back then they didn't tell you even when you asked.... It killed me! 
I had to find out ASAP with poppy and will do with this ne too. I'm too impatient to wait and have to get things sorted and straight in my head... I have mild OCD I think lol


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have a gender guess? Or does hubby? Mine swears a boy and he also knew I was pregnant the month I actually was after a lot of trying and me thinking I was then the month I knew I wasn't he said I was and bam! Preggers!
> 
> I dont have a feeling either way just yet, but DH thinks girl. We are staying team yellow this time"Click to expand...
> 
> Gahh how do you wait??? I was made to wait with ds because back then they didn't tell you even when you asked.... It killed me!
> I had to find out ASAP with poppy and will do with this ne too. I'm too impatient to wait and have to get things sorted and straight in my head... I have mild OCD I think lolClick to expand...

I found out with all of them apart from Eve- it was hard not knowing! But this is our last baby so thought it would be nice to have a suprise :) 

Id hatw it if the hospital didnt tell though and that choice was taken away! x


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have a gender guess? Or does hubby? Mine swears a boy and he also knew I was pregnant the month I actually was after a lot of trying and me thinking I was then the month I knew I wasn't he said I was and bam! Preggers!
> 
> I dont have a feeling either way just yet, but DH thinks girl. We are staying team yellow this time"Click to expand...
> 
> Gahh how do you wait??? I was made to wait with ds because back then they didn't tell you even when you asked.... It killed me!
> I had to find out ASAP with poppy and will do with this ne too. I'm too impatient to wait and have to get things sorted and straight in my head... I have mild OCD I think lolClick to expand...
> 
> I found out with all of them apart from Eve- it was hard not knowing! But this is our last baby so thought it would be nice to have a suprise :)
> 
> Id hatw it if the hospital didnt tell though and that choice was taken away! xClick to expand...

Yeah, it was agony :haha: not quite but ya know?! Lmao


----------



## Gemie

Eve is so beautiful btw Lora <3


----------



## LoraLoo

Thank You :cloud9: xx


----------



## Tower6

I read your story this morning and balled my eyes out then was full of thoughts and that's what actually led me to get out of bed and get out for a bit and them every woman I saw I was like- I wonder her story... I wonder of even tho she looks so happy with that new baby of she's ever lost one, or miscarried, and the thought list goes on and on. Then I was like oh please God let everyone in our group be ok (mom n babies) so we don't have to see anyone have a loss... It was quite the morning, I commend your strength. All of you with losses but especially little Eve!


----------



## LoraLoo

Tower6 said:


> I read your story this morning and balled my eyes out then was full of thoughts and that's what actually led me to get out of bed and get out for a bit and them every woman I saw I was like- I wonder her story... I wonder of even tho she looks so happy with that new baby of she's ever lost one, or miscarried, and the thought list goes on and on. Then I was like oh please God let everyone in our group be ok (mom n babies) so we don't have to see anyone have a loss... It was quite the morning, I commend your strength. All of you with losses but especially little Eve!

Ah thanks hun, i just hope her story raises awareness so that people can get help for their baby if they do contract meningitis x


----------



## Gemie

It just makes you realise how sudden it can be and also to never ever think you're being a nuisance if you do have any inkling something is not right.
:hugs:

ETA ^ hope I worded that right. Xx


----------



## Tower6

I know and I'm the mom that cheers when the kids fall down and tries to make it not a huge break down, who doesn't like to medicate and tries natural approached first before medical and that just made me think and cry and be grateful that it was never something like that where i may have mistaken it for a cold. It sounded like she had no unpromising but a fever and what a hard thing to spot in a baby that can't tell u what they feel :( you and your precious family are in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

Well I just did an opk but it wasn't very dark so a bit disappointing really :shrug:
Too early for the blazing positives I'm addicted to seeing :haha:


----------



## Gemie

Saw this and it made me laugh.
How true! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kdk24

Oh my word... I went to work and when I got out there were so many new pages! I like this chatty bunch!

Yes I get lightheaded all the time. I almost passed out the other night when OH and I went out to dinner. I felt fine until I sat down at the table at a restaurant. I got a hot flash, I was actually dripping sweat. My eyes filled with tears and the too started to turn dark. OH grabbed the server and asked for a Ginger ale... I thought I was a goner! 
The spotting I had yesterday only lasted a couple hours. Haven't seen it since then, knock on wood! I've been getting this stretching muscle sensation near my right hip bone. I'm assuming it my body making space for things.

Where is everyone from? I know there are a few of you from around the same area (Uk?).


----------



## Tower6

I'm from Idaho. I think one if the very few from the states in here lol


----------



## Gemie

I'm a bit of a chatter box I must admit :blush:

I get the light headed thing when I get hot usually in supermarkets or if I'm hungry. I try to keep a drink with me all the time if I can, it seems to help :thumbup:

The aches and pains are normal and is baby getting comfy and also like tasha said a few posts up there's a cyst that grows on your ovary that can twinge but that's good news as its sustaining baby.
I think its called the corpus luteum (sp) x


----------



## Gemie

....oh and fab news about the spotting kdk24 :)


----------



## Kdk24

I'm from Philadelphia... I was also thinking I'm one of the few from the states!


----------



## Cryssie11

Hi Gals! Can I please be added to November 2nd? Thanks
Kdk24....i'm from Philadelphia too!


----------



## Storked

I'm from Texas :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> I'm from Idaho. I think one if the very few from the states in here lol

I am in Minnesota so youre not the only midwest states girl in here :)


----------



## peanutmomma

wow! Lots to talk about in here today. LOL glad we all love to talk in here it's healthy. Okay, so I looked for the clearblue easy digi test with the conception indicator and the internet page said it's only available in the UK :( I had my DH agreeing to buy one tonight just so we could see what it said.


----------



## teacup22

Gemie said:


> Saw this and it made me laugh.
> How true! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## hope1

I am 17th of November x


----------



## lovehearts

You lot were a chatty bunch last night :rofl:


----------



## zowiey

Morning ladies! Wow! A few more pages to catch up in!

Well, I know I said I wasn't going to test, but I only had one frer left, so it seemed a waste to not use it! Anyway I did it, and as soon as the pee hit the test line it got Pinker & pinker, so much so, that the control line is quite light :happydance: hubby got quite scared, he was looking at it the wrong way :dohh: anyway, I know the tests don't mean anything really, but I feel better. And that is now me done with them! I am not going to buy anymore & try and have faith in this growing bubba.

Also, is it weird that I really want to eat some capers right now? There's a jar in the fridge, but it just seems so wrong!


----------



## teacup22

Morning! Hope everyone's ok!
Can't catch up on last nights chat.
First puke down! I was glad for it but my tummy hurts now :(


----------



## ksilme

Hi sorry but can you take me off front page, I lost this morning :'( x


----------



## zowiey

Oh ksilme, I am so, so sorry. Sending lots of love & hugs. Be gentle on yourself & take care xxx


----------



## Tower6

ksilme said:


> Hi sorry but can you take me off front page, I lost this morning :'( x

That breaks my heart :( I'm so sorry! It's 1:00 in the Mormon here and that just made me cry. I'm so sorry. Was it your first?


----------



## Tower6

What are capers?


----------



## zowiey

Tower6 said:


> What are capers?

They're pickled flower buds, but don't look like it. They're small green heart shaped things, but they are super salty & very yummy in a salad, I've taken to eating them straight from the jar!


----------



## teacup22

zowiey said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> What are capers?
> 
> They're pickled flower buds, but don't look like it. They're small green heart shaped things, but they are super salty & very yummy in a salad, I've taken to eating them straight from the jar!Click to expand...

Love capers! They go amazing with salmon!


----------



## Gemie

ksilme said:


> Hi sorry but can you take me off front page, I lost this morning :'( x

Oh hunni I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

I'm sorry ksilme :hugs: x


----------



## MandaAnda

So sorry, ksilme. :(


----------



## mimomma

So very sorry kslime. Take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## mimomma

I'm also a big caper fan and love them in pasta!!! YUM!

AFM this is day 2 of not taking a pregnancy test. In the morning when I go pee I've been thinking 'just wasted my FMU'! It is very sad. Is everyone else still testing? (says the addict looking for a reason to run out and grab a couple FRER) :haha:


----------



## Gemie

mimomma said:


> I'm also a big caper fan and love them in pasta!!! YUM!
> 
> AFM this is day 2 of not taking a pregnancy test. In the morning when I go pee I've been thinking 'just wasted my FMU'! It is very sad. Is everyone else still testing? (says the addict looking for a reason to run out and grab a couple FRER) :haha:

I know what you mean about the wasted fmu :rofl: I've thought the same myself.

I've got tones of ic tests so I'm satisfying my poas addiction with doing those but always do them in the afternoon as they seen to Sho up darker then for some reason.
I have pee'd on about 15 FRER tests but I can't warrant buying anymore :blush:


----------



## mimomma

I've never bought ic because, knowing myself, I'd use up a batch of 50 in about a week. I told my husband I'd likely pee on the cat if I thought she'd show me 2 lines!!


----------



## Gemie

mimomma said:


> I've never bought ic because, knowing myself, I'd use up a batch of 50 in about a week. I told my husband I'd likely pee on the cat if I thought she'd show me 2 lines!!

:rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Ksilme, I am so very sorry. I am here if you ever need to talk to someone :hugs:


----------



## missjennakate

Woohoo! Glad to be in this thread! 15th Nov seems so far away! 

Hello my fellow Sparkler Mummies!


----------



## missjennakate

So sorry, ksilme :(


----------



## megz143x

Yay after a rocky sad start to 2013 i am super happy to say i am back and due 10 NOVEMBER! :D eeeeek! didnt expect it to happen so quickly! BUT i am over the moon!! Happy Pregnancys November Buddies!! x:thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

megz143x said:


> Yay after a rocky sad start to 2013 i am super happy to say i am back and due 10 NOVEMBER! :D eeeeek! didnt expect it to happen so quickly! BUT i am over the moon!! Happy Pregnancys November Buddies!! x:thumbup:

Congratulations Hun! :)

Same due date as me eeeek xx


----------



## ksilme

Thank you everyone :( it hurts but I think I knew in my heart it was over :( xx yes it was my first :( but onwards and trying again ASAP xx good luck ladies xx


----------



## southernbound

Hi! I'm due November 17 th :) that's my dad and his sisters birthday so it seems to be a lucky date in the family :p


----------



## Gemie

southernbound said:


> Hi! I'm due November 17 th :) that's my dad and his sisters birthday so it seems to be a lucky date in the family :p

Hi and welcome Hun :hi:


----------



## MandaAnda

I just did an IC. It was great watching the test line show up as the dye wicked through. It's almost as dark as the control. How sad that that makes me so excited!


----------



## Gemie

MandaAnda said:


> I just did an IC. It was great watching the test line show up as the dye wicked through. It's almost as dark as the control. How sad that that makes me so excited!

Love iiiittttt! :haha:


----------



## Cryssie11

Hey Gemie, could you put me down for Nov 2nd and not 5th? I know it's only 3 days, but i'd like to think it means baby will be here sooner! haha...Thanks!


----------



## Gemie

Cryssie11 said:


> Hey Gemie, could you put me down for Nov 2nd and not 5th? I know it's only 3 days, but i'd like to think it means baby will be here sooner! haha...Thanks!

Sorted x


----------



## peanutmomma

MandaAnda said:


> I just did an IC. It was great watching the test line show up as the dye wicked through. It's almost as dark as the control. How sad that that makes me so excited!

Absolutely love it lol!!!


----------



## teacup22

I had a few ICs left but the line is darker than control and has been for about 4 days now... 
May pee on one just to see what it's doing :)


----------



## peanutmomma

mimomma said:


> I've never bought ic because, knowing myself, I'd use up a batch of 50 in about a week. I told my husband I'd likely pee on the cat if I thought she'd show me 2 lines!!

:rofl::headspin: so I read your post to my DH he said," Oh I can see you trying that one too."


----------



## peanutmomma

ksilme said:


> Thank you everyone :( it hurts but I think I knew in my heart it was over :( xx yes it was my first :( but onwards and trying again ASAP xx good luck ladies xx

:hugs:


----------



## peanutmomma

good morning ladies!! So, today I was able to get out of bed and get some kiwi fruit in my tummy. Still a wee nauseous but not like the last couple days. But, I did eat something at like 1 am this morning when I woke to pee. So, I guess that helped too. I am on the Apple Seed Sweet Pea cusp today.So happy. 

Quick question, when I stretch before getting out of bed the past few days it actually hurts a bit just above my pubic bone and all night my thighs and whole pelic bone aches. IS it the round ligament loosening? Anyone know? I am not worried about it just kind of curious


----------



## teacup22

peanutmomma said:


> good morning ladies!! So, today I was able to get out of bed and get some kiwi fruit in my tummy. Still a wee nauseous but not like the last couple days. But, I did eat something at like 1 am this morning when I woke to pee. So, I guess that helped too. I am on the Apple Seed Sweet Pea cusp today.So happy.
> 
> Quick question, when I stretch before getting out of bed the past few days it actually hurts a bit just above my pubic bone and all night my thighs and whole pelic bone aches. IS it the round ligament loosening? Anyone know? I am not worried about it just kind of curious

I'm on the cusp too :D
Yea I think its ligaments or joints loosening. All normal, though I don't remember getting it this early with my son!


----------



## pa2k84

Hiya been ttc since Jan and did a test today which has come up positive. I know you can't get a false positive but still not daring to believe that it has happened this quick (3 years ish with my son). Going to get a different test tomorrow as only bought cheap boots own pack as don't feel pregnant just past period date. 
Anyway IF i am pregnant according to online predictors i would be due 12th Nov (day before my birthday!)


----------



## Gemie

peanutmomma said:


> good morning ladies!! So, today I was able to get out of bed and get some kiwi fruit in my tummy. Still a wee nauseous but not like the last couple days. But, I did eat something at like 1 am this morning when I woke to pee. So, I guess that helped too. I am on the Apple Seed Sweet Pea cusp today.So happy.
> *
> Quick question, when I stretch before getting out of bed the past few days it actually hurts a bit just above my pubic bone and all night my thighs and whole pelic bone aches. IS it the round ligament loosening? Anyone know? I am not worried about it just kind of curious*

Sounds like stretching and round ligament pain too, That really really hurts!


----------



## Gemie

pa2k84 said:


> Hiya been ttc since Jan and did a test today which has come up positive. I know you can't get a false positive but still not daring to believe that it has happened this quick (3 years ish with my son). Going to get a different test tomorrow as only bought cheap boots own pack as don't feel pregnant just past period date.
> Anyway IF i am pregnant according to online predictors i would be due 12th Nov (day before my birthday!)

Congratulations, it fab it's happened quickly this time too :)


----------



## camocutie2006

So i am going to tentatively step my foot in.. Just had a Positive Digi this morning. Super excited. Due date from when i believe i conceived is Nov. 17ish... Calling doc on monday to set up an appt. :)


----------



## southernbound

camocutie2006 said:


> So i am going to tentatively step my foot in.. Just had a Positive Digi this morning. Super excited. Due date from when i believe i conceived is Nov. 17ish... Calling doc on monday to set up an appt. :)


Woot! We're around the same time and both Texas :) we should be buddies  It can't not happen


----------



## camocutie2006

southernbound said:


> camocutie2006 said:
> 
> 
> So i am going to tentatively step my foot in.. Just had a Positive Digi this morning. Super excited. Due date from when i believe i conceived is Nov. 17ish... Calling doc on monday to set up an appt. :)
> 
> 
> Woot! We're around the same time and both Texas :) we should be buddies  It can't not happenClick to expand...

Yes ma'am!!! What part of Texas if you don't mind? My sister finds out next week if her IVF worked as well! its crazy how coincidental things can be!


----------



## southernbound

camocutie2006 said:


> southernbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camocutie2006 said:
> 
> 
> So i am going to tentatively step my foot in.. Just had a Positive Digi this morning. Super excited. Due date from when i believe i conceived is Nov. 17ish... Calling doc on monday to set up an appt. :)
> 
> 
> Woot! We're around the same time and both Texas :) we should be buddies  It can't not happenClick to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am!!! What part of Texas if you don't mind? My sister finds out next week if her IVF worked as well! its crazy how coincidental things can be!Click to expand...

Aah so awesome for your sister! We're outside of El Paso, nd yeah coincidences like that are nuts! Another female operator here at work (there's only 4 of us as it is) found out yesterday she's pregnant so not only are we the first pregnant operators at our plant in the 100 years its been open but we're due at the same time :p


----------



## Gemie

I'm really emotional today :cry:
Plus my teenage son is being a spoilt little brat and being really disrespectful to myself and dh. Out of character for him so it's making me even more :cry:


----------



## camocutie2006

southernbound said:


> camocutie2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southernbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camocutie2006 said:
> 
> 
> So i am going to tentatively step my foot in.. Just had a Positive Digi this morning. Super excited. Due date from when i believe i conceived is Nov. 17ish... Calling doc on monday to set up an appt. :)
> 
> 
> Woot! We're around the same time and both Texas :) we should be buddies  It can't not happenClick to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am!!! What part of Texas if you don't mind? My sister finds out next week if her IVF worked as well! its crazy how coincidental things can be!Click to expand...
> 
> Aah so awesome for your sister! We're outside of El Paso, nd yeah coincidences like that are nuts! Another female operator here at work (there's only 4 of us as it is) found out yesterday she's pregnant so not only are we the first pregnant operators at our plant in the 100 years its been open but we're due at the same time :pClick to expand...

How awesome! That's kinda crazy too! I'm in Abilene!


----------



## Tasha

Massive :hugs: Gemie. Repeat to yourself that even though it is out of character, it is normal, practically every teenager and adult has been there at some point. 

Here if you need a chat :hugs:


----------



## camocutie2006

Gemie said:


> I'm really emotional today :cry:
> Plus my teenage son is being a spoilt little brat and being really disrespectful to myself and dh. Out of character for him so it's making me even more :cry:

:( hope it all gets better!


----------



## southernbound

I LOVE Abilene, gorgeous area, super jealous :p


----------



## camocutie2006

southernbound said:


> I LOVE Abilene, gorgeous area, super jealous :p

Well let nw know whenever you come to the area! We will have to do dinner!


----------



## southernbound

camocutie2006 said:


> southernbound said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE Abilene, gorgeous area, super jealous :p
> 
> Well let nw know whenever you come to the area! We will have to do dinner!Click to expand...

Heck yes, I think theres a horse show coming up soon around there, I'm now more interested in it.


----------



## LoraLoo

Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies that have joined! :flower:

Well Amy had a party today, one of the little girls from Nursery. Some of the Mums were asking how the pregnancy was going etc, and felt so nice to be able to talk openly about it. Lovely bunch of Mums. 

Hope everyone else is ok? Was meant to be watching a film with dh tonight but just the sight of him is pissing me off so i have come to bed!


----------



## peanutmomma

so I have been having pains just below my ribcage like where your liver and spleen meet. Is is from everything moving up to make room for uterus? Like my mood says I am acheyThe only pain or discomfort that has eased up today is my back isn't hurting like it has the past few weeks


----------



## peanutmomma

also my sense of smell is in super hero status today. I can smell the kitty littler box two rooms away and It's not like my DH doesn't scoop he does. I could smell the ginger in an unopened box of Gingebread Tea.


----------



## LoraLoo

peanutmomma said:


> so I have been having pains just below my ribcage like where your liver and spleen meet. Is is from everything moving up to make room for uterus? Like my mood says I am acheyThe only pain or discomfort that has eased up today is my back isn't hurting like it has the past few weeks

Not sure hun i had pain in same area yest but i didnt connect it with the pregnancy. I dont think everything would be getting moved up just yet as baby is still so tiny? Could be wrong though! xx


----------



## mimomma

peanutmomma said:


> so I have been having pains just below my ribcage like where your liver and spleen meet. Is is from everything moving up to make room for uterus? Like my mood says I am acheyThe only pain or discomfort that has eased up today is my back isn't hurting like it has the past few weeks

I have that feeling too, especially when I'm sitting upright. So hope you're right about everything making room. BTW, I'm in the states too (Michigan).


----------



## camocutie2006

The only real symptom i'm getting is am uneasy tummy.,


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies that have joined! :flower:
> 
> Well Amy had a party today, one of the little girls from Nursery. Some of the Mums were asking how the pregnancy was going etc, and felt so nice to be able to talk openly about it. Lovely bunch of Mums.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? Was meant to be watching a film with dh tonight but just the sight of him is pissing me off so i have come to bed!

I saw her picture on Facebook <3 she's a cutie pie :)

Lmao your poor hubby :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Just over a year ago I got my BFP. I remember all those aches and pains like it was yesterday. They are ligament pains - nothing to worry about. 
My DD was due on 3 Nov and was born on Remembrance Sunday, 11/11/12, so is almost 4 months old already. She has brought such joy and love to our lives! 
Wishing all in November Sparkler group a Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## peanutmomma

mimomma said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> so I have been having pains just below my ribcage like where your liver and spleen meet. Is is from everything moving up to make room for uterus? Like my mood says I am acheyThe only pain or discomfort that has eased up today is my back isn't hurting like it has the past few weeks
> 
> I have that feeling too, especially when I'm sitting upright. So hope you're right about everything making room. BTW, I'm in the states too (Michigan).Click to expand...

Well on a comical note my mother-in-law says we in the midwest grow them big and strong so maybe it's just gas or the start of moving. I dunno Its interesting though and Yeah, I only notice it when sitting up straight. I will ask at my first scan on the 20th I guess. I do know my sister who is 4 inches taller than I am didn't have the same felling until she was like 12-14 weeks. Her torso is a lot longer. Just silly thinking on my part probably :)


----------



## zowiey

Oh man, I am on fire tonight! We just got home from the supermarket and I've turned into mega bitch. For no reason at all, everytime hubby talks to me I get so angry. He just asked me if I wanted a cup of tea, and I proper shouted at him :blush: I'd feel guilty if I wasn't busy being pissed at him! God, I'm a horrible person.


----------



## Tasha

Baby is still well in your pubic bone, so it wont be moving up. Probably as you say gas.


----------



## Tasha

zowiey said:


> Oh man, I am on fire tonight! We just got home from the supermarket and I've turned into mega bitch. For no reason at all, everytime hubby talks to me I get so angry. He just asked me if I wanted a cup of tea, and I proper shouted at him :blush: I'd feel guilty if I wasn't busy being pissed at him! God, I'm a horrible person.

Loraloo and I were discussing how much rage we seem to have at the moment, it is normal. Poor OH's :haha:


----------



## Gemie

I really don't feel rage towards dh is that normal? :rofl:


----------



## zowiey

Tasha said:


> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> Oh man, I am on fire tonight! We just got home from the supermarket and I've turned into mega bitch. For no reason at all, everytime hubby talks to me I get so angry. He just asked me if I wanted a cup of tea, and I proper shouted at him :blush: I'd feel guilty if I wasn't busy being pissed at him! God, I'm a horrible person.
> 
> Loraloo and I were discussing how much rage we seem to have at the moment, it is normal. Poor OH's :haha:Click to expand...

Oh good! I'm glad I'm not alone! He keeps looking at me, as if to gauge if he should say or do anything! I'm one look away from snarling at him :haha: I'm going to bed, think its for the best!


----------



## Tasha

No, it is completely abnormal, all men should be at the end of our hormone enduced rage fits. :haha:


----------



## Tasha

zowiey said:


> Oh good! I'm glad I'm not alone! He keeps looking at me, as if to gauge if he should say or do anything! I'm one look away from snarling at him :haha: I'm going to bed, think its for the best!

:rofl: I bet his mind is going crazy with should I say this, do that, say nothing, do nothing.


----------



## Gemie

Tasha said:


> No, it is completely abnormal, all men should be at the end of our hormone enduced rage fits. :haha:

:haha: ill keep that in mind and tell chris to be prapared!

Though he is going to get me a Big Mac meal in a minitues so I best keep him on side for tonight :winkwink:


----------



## zowiey

He really is,Bless him! He looks like a child that thinks they're in trouble but doesn't know why! It just made me laugh actually, I think it scared him even more :haha:


----------



## Tasha

At least until he gets back with the big Mac, then let that rage out. Haha.


----------



## Tasha

zowiey said:


> He really is,Bless him! He looks like a child that thinks they're in trouble but doesn't know why! It just made me laugh actually, I think it scared him even more :haha:

Probably thinks you are plotting something evil in your head :haha:


----------



## Gemie

Tasha said:


> At least until he gets back with the big Mac, then let that rage out. Haha.

:winkwink:


----------



## camocutie2006

Lol! Y'all girls are great!


----------



## LoraLoo

Tasha said:


> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> Oh man, I am on fire tonight! We just got home from the supermarket and I've turned into mega bitch. For no reason at all, everytime hubby talks to me I get so angry. He just asked me if I wanted a cup of tea, and I proper shouted at him :blush: I'd feel guilty if I wasn't busy being pissed at him! God, I'm a horrible person.
> 
> Loraloo and I were discussing how much rage we seem to have at the moment, it is normal. Poor OH's :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Yeah my facebook is just full of ranting. I cant help it :shrug::blush: Yesterday everyone on the roads got it, today shoppings, tonight DH :dohh: The kids better watch it tomorrow :haha:


----------



## LoraLoo

Did someone mention big mac? :huh: I could just eat a big mac despite having a huge plateful of lamb shank, mash and peas. I fancy some cheese n crackers, does anyone know if stilton is ok in pregnancy- and wensleydale? xx


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Did someone mention big mac? :huh: I could just eat a big mac despite having a huge plateful of lamb shank, mash and peas. I fancy some cheese n crackers, does anyone know if stilton is ok in pregnancy- and wensleydale? xx

I read your earlier shopping rant :rofl:

I don't think Stilton is okay? :shrug:


----------



## MandaAnda

Pretty sure Wensleydale is. Stilton is mould ripened, so isn't recommended. But then I think French women probably eat their Brie and Camembert, and Japanese women probably eat their sushi....it's all about moderation, in my personal opinion.


----------



## Gemie

Ahh just noticed we've been moved to groups and discussions. Hpe the new November mummies find us. I always think they move the chat threads too soon :nope:


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks girls, i wasnt sure about the stilton because it isnt the blue stuff :shrug: im not really clued up on cheeses tbh, im a cheddar kind of girl :haha: lol.

Oh blimey- we been relegated!


----------



## Tasha

Pretty sure they will find us since we chat so much.

I am a mature chedder girl. I worked on a cheese counter for extra cash when I was pregnant with Morgan, the delivery of the really strong cheeses on a Tuesday morning was proper rough. They come as MASSIVE round thingeys and had to slice them up, not good.


----------



## Gemie

I love Brie and crackers, now I know that's a no no :(


----------



## Gemie

Look what Ive had for Mother's Day :cloud9: it's a cupcake bouquet and I want one now but hubs says no :hissy:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LoraLoo

How dare he say no?! They look gorgeous. Jealous! x


----------



## Tasha

Yum, but you are never allowed to eat them. They are too pretty.


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> How dare he say no?! They look gorgeous. Jealous! x

I've made do with some home made Victoria sponge and tbf it's was lovely :angelnot:


----------



## LoraLoo

I now have cheesecake i needed something sweet after that pic!


----------



## Gemie

Tasha said:


> Yum, but you are never allowed to eat them. They are too pretty.

They are but I think the urge for cake will over ride that fact before the day is out tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Tower6

I am really concerned about how pregnant I DON'T feel....


----------



## Tower6

Other than tired I feel so normal- no sore boobs no sickness at all... I was soooo nauseas for 4 months with all 3 girls and sore boobs and emotional... Should I be worried


----------



## camocutie2006

I am really not much for spotting symptoms. I have noticed some things though.
Uneasy tummy.
Lower abdomen cramps.
Slight nasua from the uneasy tummy. Feels like indigestion..

My biggest indicator was when i ate some pickles. *which i love* and they made me sick!

Being tired, its not a huge deal yet. 
Frequent urination.

It could be my mind getting away from me though.


----------



## teacup22

Yawn! No lie in on Mother's Day for me :(
Did get a lovely card from DS and bump though :) 
Hopefully no sick this morning...


----------



## stephaniexx

Can I join? Very newly pregnant, had 4 bfps yesterday and I'm only just starting to believe it! We caught on the first try and due 19th November.


----------



## natclifton

I also don't feel pregnant at all. I'm going for a private scan in hope that they can see something and then I'll start to feel better x


----------



## mimomma

Good morning everyone! It took me awhile to find this thread, shows how quick I am. Glad to hear everyone is well. Hi Stephanie! Congrats on your BFP!! Always nice to catch the egg on the first try.

AFM, day 3 of wasting FMU. I found a digi yesterday and wanted to take it, but then figured why, I already know I'm preg. This is a new willpower that I have found. Yesterday I was dry heaving over the toilet. It was very glamorous. I've never gotten sick so early in pregnancy. I've been nauseous now since before 4 weeks. For all my other successful pregnancies, I got nauseous at 6+ weeks. I guess since this is likely our last baby, I'm just going out with a bang!!!

Hope everyone has a great day. I know here in Michigan it's supposed to be 50F!! I might even break out my flip flops if I can get off the couch.


----------



## Gemie

mimomma said:


> Good morning everyone! It took me awhile to find this thread, shows how quick I am. Glad to hear everyone is well. Hi Stephanie! Congrats on your BFP!! Always nice to catch the egg on the first try.
> 
> AFM, day 3 of wasting FMU. I found a digi yesterday and wanted to take it, but then figured why, I already know I'm preg. This is a new willpower that I have found. Yesterday I was dry heaving over the toilet. It was very glamorous. I've never gotten sick so early in pregnancy. I've been nauseous now since before 4 weeks. For all my other successful pregnancies, I got nauseous at 6+ weeks. I guess since this is likely our last baby, I'm just going out with a bang!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day. I know here in Michigan it's supposed to be 50F!! I might even break out my flip flops if I can get off the couch.

Well done :happydance:

It's snowing here so could only dream of wearing flip flops today :nope:

Mother's Day here so I'm being treated to a relaxing morning, a walk out in the countryside then a meal out <3

As for symptoms.... Not many :shrug: sore boobs, mild nausea on and off and a bit of diarrhoea (tmi)
I usually get really turned off by smells in early pregnancy but I can't remember at what point that starts. How soon one forgets eh?!

How is everyone?


----------



## Kdk24

Good morning ladies! 

As for symptoms... My boobs are huge! I mean even OH asked if I'm having back problems yet?!?! I guess I have to get new bras! Also, my entire pelvic area feels sore. My lower back between my hip bones feels like someone is giving me Indian burn! Other than those two major (pain in my ass) symptoms, I don't have much else.
Mimomma... It's suppose to get up to 55F today in Philly! Couldn't be happier! I'm so ready for spring! 
UK ladies... Happy mothers day!!! How special of a day for you!!!


----------



## pa2k84

Well did second test this morning with another :bfp: so all is good :happydance:


----------



## peanutmomma

Good morning ladies!!! Happy Mother's day to those celebrating today. I hope when we have mother's day in the USA in May I get loving things like you ladies. which everyone of you deserves. I am 6 weeks today!!! SWEET PEA sized baby YIPPIE!!!! :thumbup: :happydance::dust:

As for symptoms I have HEAVY sore bbs, The Round ligament pain I am guessing, And unfortunatley Constipation has taken its toll today. But, no extreme nausea just a bit uneasy. I had an omelet with ham cheese and turkey and toast. So I am getting an appetite. 10 Days until my first scan


----------



## LoraLoo

Happy Mothers day ladies :flower: Hope you've all had a good day.

I have been spoiled by my hubby, babies and bump :) xx


----------



## saphiresky

Happy mothers day ladies! Awaiting first docs appt tomorrow night. Not quite what to expect. My symptoms continue as cramps but not like af cramps, I'm assuming is just stretching round ligament and things, slight lightheadedness but has eased a bit at the weekend I suppose as I haven't been at work. No nausea as such, just a few not quite 100% episodes. Oh and boobies feel huge!


----------



## camocutie2006

Happy Mothers Day for those celebrating. 

Uneasy tummy again today and some crampyness.


----------



## stephaniexx

I know its early days, but when is everyone announcing? :) we announced right away with the girls but I'm trying to wait this time.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Can I join please ladies?

Massive BFP yesterday on FRER with 3rd morning urine. EDD is 15th November, so I'm only 4w2d today.

Excited as I had an ectopic a few years ago which ended in me losing a tube, so wasn't sure I'd ever catch an egg again. Took 13 months of TTC to get a BFP. Going to phone my docs tomorrow and see if I can get my beta done early just to monitor as tube ruptured at just 6w2d last time.

H&H 9 months to all you yummy november mummies and looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few months xx


----------



## pa2k84

stephaniexx said:


> I know its early days, but when is everyone announcing? :) we announced right away with the girls but I'm trying to wait this time.

Wanting to wait a bit. Trying to think of creative ways to tell my parents - thinking of maybe getting a book for Lucas delivered there (they look after him 2 days a week) maybe a house inside my mummy one. See how long it takes for them to click :haha:


----------



## zowiey

Happy Mothers day everyone!

We've told a few people already, but then we had ivf, and our parents & grandparents knew, so then were told once we got a positive. I told my closest friend and that's about it. I think I might tell a few close family if the 8 week scan goes ok, but everyone else will have to wait :)

Can I ask, does anyone have any yellow discharge? I'm not getting lots of it, and I'm not itching or sore, but it just seems strange? I'm still having progesterone pessaries twice a day, but I don't think it's related as they are white. Also my nipples keep going super hard, even if I'm not cold? Very strange!


----------



## stephaniexx

I have yellow discharge zowiey, like kind of ewcm consistency but thicker (sorry!). Had it in my last pregnancy too, but not with my first.


----------



## camocutie2006

I've told parents. Siblings. Waiting for doc appt for everyone else. Maybe a little longer.


----------



## peanutmomma

stephaniexx said:


> I know its early days, but when is everyone announcing? :) we announced right away with the girls but I'm trying to wait this time.

We have told a lot of people too hard not to


----------



## Storked

Happy Mother's Day for those who are celebrating it :)

Stephanie, I don't plan to announce until 2nd tri. So maybe 13 weeks though I think it would be cool if I could wait until 20 weeks.

zowiey, I also have the yellow discharge. Think it is just another pregnancy symptom :)


----------



## MandaAnda

I had the yellow discharge with my last pregnancy. I don't remember it with my first (not to say it didn't happen) and haven't started noticing it this time so far.


----------



## Tower6

Happy mothers day to you celebrating today!! 

We gave told the entire family and 2 close friends but when u see me now compared to normal size you can't really miss that I'm preggers lol it is #4 and I always show fast! 

I had really strong urine yesterday to where I almost thought bladder infection, but it's gone now and no burn so idk.. And no colored cm really but enough of it to make me me literally go wipe and pray until I see it that it's not red! But nope just clear. Whew! 
Can the 26th get here a little faster pretty please :)


----------



## Gemie

Hi lovelies not been around much today as I've had a busy day :) I've been very spoiled by my husband and kids :cloud9: it's lovely to be appreciated :)

I did another cb digi tonight and it came back 2-3 again, I was half expecting a 3+ so I'm a little paranoid now :dohh:
I know the 2-3 reading is the most unreliable out of the lot as its only something like 76% accurate where as the 1-2 and 3+ are in the 96% range 
.... Even so still feel a bit uneasy gahhhh I'm a fool! 

Welcome to all newbies :flower: and happy mothers day to all who've celebrated :hugs:


----------



## teacup22

MandaAnda said:


> I had the yellow discharge with my last pregnancy. I don't remember it with my first (not to say it didn't happen) and haven't started noticing it this time so far.

Me too had it with my last pregnancy but not this one...

Morning! How is everyone? I feel awful I've got a cold so mixed in wih morning sickness and pregnancy tiredness I feel like death! :(


----------



## lovehearts

Morning all,

Hope you all had a nice weekend and those of us celebrating mothers day got spoilt rotten :flower: My hubby was working so i went to my moms which was lovely.

I felt awfully sick last night, I had to go to bed just to get rid of it. Woke up this morning fine though :shrug: So no idea if it was pregnancy related. Dont think iv got much else going on, maybe thirsty and peeing more (probably because im drinking more) and tired.

Gemie - Its hard not to worry when we dont get the reading we expect. Im waiting till mid week to do another digi. Id try another one in a couple of days. :hugs: There crap really arnt they! 

xx


----------



## teacup22

Feeling crampy and worried :( my last mc I started cramping and spotting at 6+4 :(


----------



## lovehearts

:hugs: teacup. Im sure its just stretching pains and bean settling in. I know its scary :hugs: xxxx


----------



## teacup22

lovehearts said:


> :hugs: teacup. Im sure its just stretching pains and bean settling in. I know its scary :hugs: xxxx

Thanks! I know there's nothing I can do. I feel like I've been stuck in 1st tri forever! I've done 3x 6-9 weeks now and no baby ( well hopefully this one will be!) I feel like I'm just in the worry zone constantly :(


----------



## LoraLoo

awww teacup why dont u see if you can get a scan? :hugs:

Gem, try not to worry, easier said than done,. I was still 2-3 weeks at 5 weeks and on 5+3 i got 3+ xx

Hows everyone else today? I felt really sick this morning but eased off a bit since i had something to eat x


----------



## MandaAnda

I've felt hungover the past two mornings. After I eat, it subsides a bit. But there's this constant underlying nausea. Ugh. And my nipples have gone so sore finally. Trying to avoid the bedtime/morning breastfeeds, as the initial latch kills.


----------



## LoraLoo

MandaAnda said:


> I've felt hungover the past two mornings. After I eat, it subsides a bit. But there's this constant underlying nausea. Ugh. And my nipples have gone so sore finally. Trying to avoid the bedtime/morning breastfeeds, as the initial latch kills.

I used to find breastfeeding worstened the sickness too! xx


----------



## hopefulnewbie

Hi girls, wow I had the most evil migraine fri & Saturday coupled with constant nausea although I wasn't sick, I guess I had a huge surge of hormone and I felt like the little bean was having a growth spurt or sommat! Migraine gone now but dull headaches so it's hard going as I'm prone to migraines and so fearful that it's going to return and can't take any meds :/ 

When did you call the doctor and at what week is a first scan if there have been no complications? from the first day of my last period Jan 31 I estimate I am six weeks, or 5+1. For some reason, so nervous to call the doctor!


----------



## Tasha

Im miscarrying girls. Life is really unfair. This is my 13th miscarriage, 14th loss in a row (stillbirth), 15th loss altogether :(

I am praying you all get your little bundles of joy x


----------



## teacup22

Oh no Tasha :( :hugs:
Xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

So sorry Tasha :( Big hugs xxx


----------



## Gemie

Oh god tasha :nope: I wish I could give you a massive hug. 
I'm so, so sorry darling :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

:cry:


----------



## hopefulnewbie

Also forgot to wish you all a happy belated mothers day for those of you that celebrated in UK! I hope everyone is doing ok today x


----------



## hopefulnewbie

Oh no Tasha i'm so sorry to read this :( hugs to you


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> awww teacup why dont u see if you can get a scan? :hugs:
> 
> Gem, try not to worry, easier said than done,. I was still 2-3 weeks at 5 weeks and on 5+3 i got 3+ xx
> 
> Hows everyone else today? I felt really sick this morning but eased off a bit since i had something to eat x

I can't get one at my epu and private is a lot of hassle (ferry, travel costs, dragging my toddler along, cost of scan) 
I don't know if it'll be worth it and then I think what If I had a scan and then miscarry anyway? What a waste :( 
I'm so hormonal today. I don't want to moan because I want another baby but jeez my DS is being a brat! I'm exhausted and sick :( 
Crap day want it to be over.


----------



## lovehearts

Oh Tasha - i am so sorry to read that :hugs: :cry: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## zowiey

Oh Tasha, I am so, so very sorry xx


----------



## stephaniexx

So so sorry tasha, :hugs: xx


----------



## camocutie2006

So sorry Tasha :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Tasha, I am so sorry :cry:


----------



## miss_kseniya

Docs have agreed to give me a 6 week reassurance scan as I had a previous ectopic which ruptured my tube. I did ask about him doing some beta hcg tests over a few days to check my levels are rising, but he felt there wasn't much point if I don't have any bleeding or cramping. Last time my levels almost doubled anyway, and I still had an ectopic so I guess I can see his point. He did say I can go in asap if I do start bleeding, cramping or having breathing issues though.

This feels like it's going to be a very long 2 weeks. If bean has made it to my uterus, what am I likely to see at just 6-7 weeks? Sac and maybe the fetal pole? I assume it's too early for a heartbeat then?

I feel strangely relaxed which is odd as I thought I would be panicky second time around after everything that happened last time. I guess it's out of my control regardless of where bean has implanted so no point stressing.


----------



## mimomma

I'm so very sorry Tasha.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls.



miss_kseniya said:


> Docs have agreed to give me a 6 week reassurance scan as I had a previous ectopic which ruptured my tube. I did ask about him doing some beta hcg tests over a few days to check my levels are rising, but he felt there wasn't much point if I don't have any bleeding or cramping. Last time my levels almost doubled anyway, and I still had an ectopic so I guess I can see his point. He did say I can go in asap if I do start bleeding, cramping or having breathing issues though.
> 
> This feels like it's going to be a very long 2 weeks. If bean has made it to my uterus, what am I likely to see at just 6-7 weeks? Sac and maybe the fetal pole? I assume it's too early for a heartbeat then?
> 
> I feel strangely relaxed which is odd as I thought I would be panicky second time around after everything that happened last time. I guess it's out of my control regardless of where bean has implanted so no point stressing.


It really does depend, some people see a hb before six weeks (like 5+5 or 5+6) and others dont see one until 7 weeks. You should see a sac, fetal pole, yolk sac and most likely a heartbeat but if there is no hb that is okay too. I didnt see one til seven weeks with Riley Rae x


----------



## Kdk24

Tasha...
I am so sorry for what you're going through! I'll keep you in my thoughts!:flower:

AFM... I had some spotting yesterday for about an hour and then again this morning the first two times I went to the bathroom. It's pretty light in color, but still worrisome none the less. I might contact my midwife and see if I can get betas tested before my appt. next week? Any thoughts?


----------



## Tower6

Tasha that just broke my heart. I am so sorry :( I know that connection and desire that happens instantly, so when I just read that I cried for you. I'm so sorry


----------



## HannahGemini

Tasha said:


> Im miscarrying girls. Life is really unfair. This is my 13th miscarriage, 14th loss in a row (stillbirth), 15th loss altogether :(
> 
> I am praying you all get your little bundles of joy x

Hope ur ok Tasha, Ive been through the same not as many as you but just so hurtful. 
Im so nervous now waiting to see if this one sticks. I take it you are seeing specialist at hospital etc? xxxx


----------



## lewsmom

Tasha, im so very sorry.. you are in my thoughts.. big big hugs to you sweetie xxx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much girls.



HannahGemini said:


> Hope ur ok Tasha, Ive been through the same not as many as you but just so hurtful.
> Im so nervous now waiting to see if this one sticks. I take it you are seeing specialist at hospital etc? xxxx

Im sorry for you loses.

Yes, I've been seen by Queen Charlotte's recurrent miscarriage clinic, St. Mary's Paddington recurrent miscarriage clinic, Coventry implantation clinic. My next step is Epsom recurrent.


----------



## flowermum

Oh no Tasha :( I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## laura3103

Hello genie guess who's joining you being a sparkler yeah me!!!!!!!!!!!!! According to my lmp I'm due 17th nov xxx


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Hello genie guess who's joining you being a sparkler yeah me!!!!!!!!!!!!! According to my lmp I'm due 17th nov xxx

Omg!! Congrats lau! Bump buddies again eeeek :happydance:


----------



## laura3103

Yes Gem did a test earlier and I got a faint line I'm still in shock!! And we are a week apart again!!


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Yes Gem did a test earlier and I got a faint line I'm still in shock!! And we are a week apart again!!

That's crazy I'm so excited :happydance: 
Post a pic of your test, I wanna seeeee :haha:


----------



## laura3103

Here it is gem it's faint still xx


----------



## Gemie

It's not that bloody fait lau, that's a beautiful line! :)


----------



## teacup22

Nice lines Laura!


----------



## camocutie2006

Awesome line!!!


----------



## Happypregnant

Meeee !!! Nov 13! X


----------



## teacup22

Just had a dream I was bleeding :cry:
But now I've woken up I feel reassuringly sick! :(


----------



## Tower6

Omg! I'm not even kidding when I say this-
Every night I dream but no matter what the very last dream I have that literally wakes me up every morning is one that I wipe and it's blood. I run to the toilet and take a deep breath when all is clear. I have to remind myself that I'm pregnant cuz the dream is so real :( I've been reading on it and all I've found is that it's because we fear it so much that it's constantly on our minds - so scary though


----------



## teacup22

Glad it's not just me! I think it's just my worries coming out in my dreams :(
I can't wait to be past this week. Then it will be only 5 weeks till 12 week scan time. Though I might go see the dr and see if I can get an 8 week scan or something....


----------



## Kdk24

The spotting has gotten worst. It starting Saturday and was super light and only lasted an hour or so. It's been on and off since then. Tonight, before bed, it was bright red and there was the tiniest clot in it. 
I think this is the end. I'm calling the dr in the morning to see if I can get an emergency appt. I know there's nothing they can do if I am miscarrying, but at least I'll have some piece of mind?


----------



## Storked

Oh Kdk, big hugs :hugs:


----------



## zowiey

Oh kdk, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

((Hugs)), Kdk...


----------



## stephaniexx

kdk :hugs: xx


----------



## teacup22

So sorry kdk! :hugs:
I would maybe see the dr but they usually just let you get on with it if you are already starting naturally. Hope it's over soon for you x
Xx


----------



## lovehearts

:hugs: kdk. I hope that you are ok. 

xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

:hugs:Big hugs kdk xoxo


----------



## LoraLoo

kdk :hugs:


----------



## laura3103

Kdk :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Has anyone elses sickness really kicked in now? Im 6+1 and like clockwork, the sickness has started,m not actually thrown up yet but been close a couple of times!


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> Has anyone elses sickness really kicked in now? Im 6+1 and like clockwork, the sickness has started,m not actually thrown up yet but been close a couple of times!

Yep! Mine started at 5+6 and I feel nauseous most of the time :( worse in the morning usually. I've been sick a couple of times. It makes me feel a bit better momentarily :dohh:


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone elses sickness really kicked in now? Im 6+1 and like clockwork, the sickness has started,m not actually thrown up yet but been close a couple of times!
> 
> Yep! Mine started at 5+6 and I feel nauseous most of the time :( worse in the morning usually. I've been sick a couple of times. It makes me feel a bit better momentarily :dohh:Click to expand...

Thats the trouble- its only momentarily isnt it? Its not like a sickness bug where you are getting rid of the nastiness and feel better afterwards, it just keeps coming back with pregnancy :dohh: lol. Im grateful to be feeling sick because i know its a good sign, but for me, its the worst part of pregnancy x


----------



## mimomma

So sorry kdk :hugs:


----------



## mimomma

Loraloo, yes I've been so nauseous it seems like any little smell is setting me off. I haven't thrown up, but like you have got very close. I'll take it too for a sweet healthy little one in 9 months.


----------



## laura3103

I woke up this morning and feel really sicky but I think it's still mainly down to shock for me! 
Still getting period like cramps tho had these for over a week so I'm hoping everything is ok.


----------



## teacup22

Anyone else getting hip pain? How can I be getting it already :(
I'm scared ill get spd! Silly hips


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> Anyone else getting hip pain? How can I be getting it already :(
> I'm scared ill get spd! Silly hips

Not hip pain but i feel like im getting stretching pains which is ridiculous im only 6 weeks :dohh:

Did you have spd in your last pregnancy? Its awful isnt it :(


----------



## stephaniexx

I had spd in both pregnancies its awful :( no hip pain yet though but I'm fully expecting it. loraloo I'm barely even pregnant and I swear I keep getting round ligament pain when I stand up too quickly already!


----------



## Happypregnant

stephaniexx said:


> I had spd in both pregnancies its awful :( no hip pain yet though but I'm fully expecting it. loraloo I'm barely even pregnant and I swear I keep getting round ligament pain when I stand up too quickly already!

I had the same with my last pregnancy. It helps if you start using a maternity belt early on. Don't want until your tummy gets heavy. Try and buy a narrow one that you only do beneath the bump. My chiropractor gave me that and it helps.


----------



## zowiey

I had a few minutes of dry heaving this morning and felt quite sensitive for about an hour after, but that's it so far. This cold weather is playing havoc with my nips tho!! :blush: 

My biggest thing is the tiredness, I have never felt so exhausted, I feel really lame, but I'm even managing to sleep during the day which never happens.


----------



## LoraLoo

its the tiredness thats getting to me too! Totally shattered, i dont get chance to have a powernap in the day as i have the LO's, but come night time i just cant sleep :dohh: :shrug:


----------



## lovehearts

Im struggling to stay asleep lol. I keep waking at 5/6am. This morning i was awake at 5am thinking about my god daughters birthday cake :wacko:


----------



## Gemie

Sorry you're spotting kdk :hugs: have you called the doctor?


----------



## Gemie

I'm definitely getting stretching pains and round ligament pain now. Don't forget all your muscles and ligaments are relaxing already as things are moving around in there, it's not too soon no way :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> I'm definitely getting stretching pains and round ligament pain now. Don't forget all your muscles and ligaments are relaxing already as things are moving around in there, it's not too soon no way :)

Im looking like I have a bump today :wacko: I mean I know it cant be a bump cos baby is the size of a pea :haha: but definitely bloated and looking very much pregnant. Im glad ive told people this time so i dont have to try and suck it in and hide it :haha:


----------



## stephaniexx

I've just rang my gp and my 1st midwife appointment is in 2 weeks :happydance: 
Had to share! With my last pregnancies the doctor confirmed the pregnancy for me but this time I'm at a different practice and they just trust your hpt's.


----------



## LoraLoo

stephaniexx said:


> I've just rang my gp and my 1st midwife appointment is in 2 weeks :happydance:
> Had to share! With my last pregnancies the doctor confirmed the pregnancy for me but this time I'm at a different practice and they just trust your hpt's.

Thats great :) our gps dont confirm either, never have with any of mine x


----------



## Gemie

No I've never had any pregnancy confirmed by my GP. Yay for your mw appt Stephanie :happydance:

My tummy feels bloated too, I'm living in jogging bottoms as my jeans hurt :blush:


----------



## Kdk24

Gemie said:


> Sorry you're spotting kdk :hugs: have you called the doctor?

I called the dr office and the receptionist said the earliest they could see me would be Friday. Then she said I should go to the er if I was concerned.
I miscarried at the same point last time. Ugh!! This sucks!


----------



## Gemie

Kdk24 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you're spotting kdk :hugs: have you called the doctor?
> 
> I called the dr office and the receptionist said the earliest they could see me would be Friday. Then she said I should go to the er if I was concerned.
> I miscarried at the same point last time. Ugh!! This sucks!Click to expand...

I'm really sorry :( :(
I guess the only thing you can do is wait it out? :hugs:


----------



## southernbound

Had a blood test yesterday :) hcg levels were rediculously high so I'm sitting in the waiting room for an ultrasound to see if there's one or two little sacks in there :) anyone else feel like someone is punching your hips?


----------



## teacup22

Midwife appt is next week! So so excited! 
Didn't get that far last time... Well I did but I had to call and cancel as I was miscarrying :(


----------



## teacup22

southernbound said:


> Had a blood test yesterday :) hcg levels were rediculously high so I'm sitting in the waiting room for an ultrasound to see if there's one or two little sacks in there :) anyone else feel like someone is punching your hips?

Wow!! 
Yes my hips are really sore too :(


----------



## Tower6

Wiped after a BM today and had a little streak of brown... Should I be freaking out like I am? I have no sickness at all just extreme tiredness and large veiny breast. I'm so scared


----------



## Tower6

It was definitely in my cm though not from wiping just to clarify that


----------



## teacup22

Brown is ok. Try not to panic but tbh if it were me I would be.
Contact your Dr?


----------



## Tower6

Do you think they'll tell me that I just need to keep my feet up and wait it out? I hate that answer. I'm so nervous. I may try calling and just see if they will try for a hb


----------



## teacup22

They should scan you. Maybe exaggerate slightly ;)


----------



## Gemie

southernbound said:


> Had a blood test yesterday :) hcg levels were rediculously high so I'm sitting in the waiting room for an ultrasound to see if there's one or two little sacks in there :) anyone else feel like someone is punching your hips?

That's cool! Eeek can't wait for update :)


----------



## bunnyg82

Tasha, I'm so sorry to read this, it's so unfair :( thinking of you xx

Kdk24, wishing you the best, hope everything's ok xxx


----------



## Gemie

teacup22 said:


> Midwife appt is next week! So so excited!
> Didn't get that far last time... Well I did but I had to call and cancel as I was miscarrying :(

:hugs: and yay for mw appt :)


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> Wiped after a BM today and had a little streak of brown... Should I be freaking out like I am? I have no sickness at all just extreme tiredness and large veiny breast. I'm so scared

I think I'd be freaking too even if I knew brown blood wasn't something to worry about. Call your doctor? :wacko:
I'm sure everything is fine! Xx


----------



## lovehearts

I'd call the doctor tower. See if they will scan you xx


----------



## laura3103

Omg no denying it now I'm having baby No3!

I've got over the shock and I'm excited now just not looking forward to the weekly midwife apps but at least I get to listen to baby lots and enjoy all the extra scans and I'll only have to wait till I'm 39 weeks to meet my little one!! :happydance:


----------



## Tower6

Talked to dr office they said brown is normal especially after intercourse but that was 2 days ago :/ so idk I still feel worried. They made me an u/s appointment for the 21st but that still feels so far away


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> Talked to dr office they said brown is normal especially after intercourse but that was 2 days ago :/ so idk I still feel worried. They made me an u/s appointment for the 21st but that still feels so far away

You did the right thing. That date will soon be here. Try not to worry too much :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> View attachment 580865
> 
> 
> Omg no denying it now I'm having baby No3!
> 
> I've got over the shock and I'm excited now just not looking forward to the weekly midwife apps but at least I get to listen to baby lots and enjoy all the extra scans and I'll only have to wait till I'm 39 weeks to meet my little one!! :happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## Kdk24

Tower... I've been spotting on and off since Saturday. Went to the er today, everything looks great! Saw the tiny little heart beat and I'm measuring right on schedule!!! 
So I assume spotting/streaks are normal for some of us!! Keep your head up and drink plenty of water! I'm sure everything will turn out ok!


----------



## zowiey

I was told last time that spotting of any colour isn't normal, but is very common, so I'd probably see if you can see someone, but unfortunately as we are so early on still they will try to just tell you to rest. I know they can't do anything to stop it from happening if its going to happen, but I do think Drs & nurses could do a little more to help minimise stress. When I started spotting last time I saw the Dr and he told me I was having a threatened abortion. Which I know is what a m/c is, but jeez- he had zero compassion and made me more upset!

ETA, sorry that was the worst post ever! I'm sure you are fine, it's just a bit of a gripe of mine, and I got on my soap box, sorry!


----------



## bunnyg82

My last pregnancy I had the same sensitivity from the doctor as Zowiey when I was spotting. He told me it was a threatened miscarriage or an abortion and I just couldn't believe he was coming out with these words! Had to wait three weeks for a scan and thankfully all was fine. These docs need to learn to speak more carefully and sensitively!
KDK- glad to hear all is ok :)

I've got midwife booked for 2 weeks today. 

Tiredness is unbelievable at the mo and got terrible nausea, as well as sore boobies. All good signs though xx


----------



## Gemie

Kdk24 said:


> Tower... I've been spotting on and off since Saturday. Went to the er today, everything looks great! Saw the tiny little heart beat and I'm measuring right on schedule!!!
> So I assume spotting/streaks are normal for some of us!! Keep your head up and drink plenty of water! I'm sure everything will turn out ok!

Great to hear everything is okay :)


----------



## Tower6

Kdk- so so so fleas to hear that everything is ok! Are you still bleeding? 


Afm- I have pee'd twice since then and no spotting whatsoever but I'm over annalyzing every little cramp or twinge...oh the first trimester...


----------



## Kdk24

Not as of now... The nurse said it's problem from my uterus stretching. He said some women don't have the same elasticity other do and as it stretches throughout the pregnancy it creates little tears causing spotting. He said my cervix was closed tight so no need to worry.


----------



## LoraLoo

Kdk thats great news :)

Tower, fleas? :haha:


----------



## lovehearts

Kdk I'm glad all is ok x


----------



## gardenofedens

I just went in for my first hcg betas. Dr said they weren't necessary but I requested them anyway just to ease my mind everything is progressing normally since my first scan isn't til march 29 and I'm not sure how far along I am. I'm thinking only 4-5ish weeks due to late ovulation but am further by lmp...6+2.


----------



## Tower6

Fleas! Lol that's funny I didn't even catch that! Dang iPhones! 

Is anyone else constipated? I was having loose stools (sorry) every morning when I got up for the last couple weeks, then I got my prescription prenatals that they ordered with extra iron because I'm anemic (I guess most dont have the level of iron these have) so now those cause constipation so I'm having a hard time. I don't really want to take a stool softener with a prenatal because I like to be on the least amount of pills as possible but not sure what's best. Any advice? 
They had me take dulcolax with my other pregnancies because I simply don eat enough of the right foods to loosen it up naturally. Anyway should I just wait it out?


----------



## camocutie2006

Not sure but know i'm constipated!


----------



## Gemie

I thought I'd post a pic of my ic progression from the day after AF was due (the first clearly visible line on them) till today.
Sorry about my black hair tangled up in them :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Happypregnant

Gemie said:


> I thought I'd post a pic of my ic progression from the day after AF was due (the first clearly visible line on them) till today.
> Sorry about my black hair tangled up in them :dohh:

lol nice to know I am not the only one that does that... lol... I was feeling a bit mad doing that lolol


----------



## Gemie

Happypregnant said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> I thought I'd post a pic of my ic progression from the day after AF was due (the first clearly visible line on them) till today.
> Sorry about my black hair tangled up in them :dohh:
> 
> lol nice to know I am not the only one that does that... lol... I was feeling a bit mad doing that lololClick to expand...

You're not alone I hold my hands up, I'm an unashamed poasaholic :haha:


----------



## Storked

Kdk, glad that everything looks good!

Tower, I was also having loose stools but constipation set in yesterday.


----------



## laura3103

Gem they are lovely I have all mine on the bedside table can't stop looking at them!! 

Can't believe I'm nearly 32 and I'm so scared about telling my dad im expecting so I tonight I have text him a pic of my digi and said say hello to grandchild no 9 please don't be mad! Lol


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Gem they are lovely I have all mine on the bedside table can't stop looking at them!!
> 
> Can't believe I'm nearly 32 and I'm so scared about telling my dad im expecting so I tonight I have text him a pic of my digi and said say hello to grandchild no 9 please don't be mad! Lol

Hope the no 9 was a mistake either that or you're hiding them all somewhere? :haha:

Did he reply?

I was nervous this time about telling my parents how silly? I felt like I did when I told them I was expecting liam when I was 17 :dohh: luckily their reaction was much better :rofl:


----------



## Tower6

I had my first at 17 too and felt just as nervous to tell my dad this time- not mom this go round but definitely my dad lol sink sent everyone a text message with the digi test when I found out, thank goodness for text messaging lol


----------



## Kdk24

I didn't tell my mom until after I miscarried last time. I think I'm gonna wait it out till 12wks this time... She's got a lot going on?!?


----------



## witchkizzle

DW just found out! I think we are due November 20th... I know it's early, but I'm excited!!!


----------



## Gemie

witchkizzle said:


> DW just found out! I think we are due November 20th... I know it's early, but I'm excited!!!

Awww congratulations :)


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm positively terrified to tell my parents! They were so excited about my dd but they all think we should have a large age gap between babies, especially my mom. I don't know when I'll tell her but I'm definitely not looking forward to it!


----------



## peanutmomma

hello ladies, I have been out of town since my last post. I came home to a suprise tonight.My Featl Doppler I ordered came early. So, being the silly one that I am I played with it. I listened to my heart and DH and the cat lol. I played with it on my belly with a lot of gel and as I was thinking I was pressing my luck BC all I was hearing low by pelvic bone was blood. Then I tried a little higher, like the hairline higher and all the sudden I hear this rushing loud like a train sound. I have the Sonoline B doppler with the LCD display and 3 modes. I put it into mode 2 which gives an average and it was 124. But I thought ok maybe I was moving and heard that. I stopped, and was then holding my breath and the sound got loud and stayed then faded for a short period, I could still hear but not as vividly. Then, it came back. I have been researching all over the internet and it sounds exactly like a few I found on ask.com. Could I have really found it at 6wk2d? I have my first scxan in a week so I guess I will see if they find the same sound I did. I know I may have heard something else, BUT it was so pretty


----------



## gardenofedens

Yay! It's very rare to find it at 7 weeks, let alone before, but I found my daughter's at just about 6.5-7 weeks and it's a beautiful sound. I have the sonoline b as well. Can't wait to use it again for this pregnancy!


----------



## Tower6

Where did you order it from and how long did it take to get to you? Did you rent it or buy it?


----------



## MandaAnda

Tower, instead of taking iron (our bodies can't absorb it well in that state anyway, it's not bioavailable), you could try eating plenty of iron rich foods and taking either Spatone or Floradix, both of which can help easier than iron tablets and don't constipate.


----------



## Tower6

I had separate iron tablets in past pregnancies additional to the prenatal but this time it's in the prenatal so would I need to have them
Switch that? When they have given me the sheet of
What to eat I still stayed anemic without being pregnant so they are concerned about me getting enough now being pregnant. But this
Constipation is no fun


----------



## zowiey

I've been constipated for about 3 weeks now, thanks to the progesterone pessaries! I've drank so much prune juice :sick: and tried to eat lots of food high in fibre, but still no movement :growlmad: Oh well, I'll take it, seems a small price to pay!

I have a question for those of you with ms. The last 2 mornings Ive been dry retching and coughing for abut 5-10mins I feel horrible, but haven't actually been sick. I then feel stupidly hungry even though I've already had breakfast. I then start feeling sicky in the afternoon or whenever my stomach is empty. Is this a precursor to ms, or could it be just mild ms? I keep reading about ms starting at 6 weeks, and it's a sign of a healthy pg, and it just freaks me out. You see it on the tv and they are proper throwing up, and I'm just over my sink retching :wacko:

Also, I cannot drive in a car as a passenger any more, I get crazy car sickness, I used to when I was little, but haven't been for years!


----------



## Kdk24

Zowiey... I dont have ms, but a dear friend had is so horribly during her pregnancy. She found eating before bed seemed to help a lot! She'd it something small, like a bowl of cereal, and eat fruit in the morning as her breakfast. Then continue snacking throughout the day. The only "meal" she ate was dinner. This seemed to help ease her sickness and she ate a lot healthier because she had to make good choices in small amounts. 
I would def. try eating before bed so you're not getting that surge of hormones in the am on an empty stomach. Hope this helps!!


----------



## mimomma

kdk - so happy to hear everything went well.


----------



## Kdk24

Peanutmomma... I went to the er yesterday fir some spotting and they did an early ultrasound. I saw the heartbeat but they didn't turn the sound on. I'm 6wks 3days.... I was so exciting! I can only imagine how great it was to hear it!!


----------



## mimomma

zowiey, that is how I feel too. If I don't eat every 2 hrs, I get terrible nausea causing me to dry heave. Then once I eat, the nausea is still there but not as bad. I also haven't thrown up. This is what my other pregnancies have been like, but they usually start around 6-7 weeks so FX you have mild ms like I always have. My heart aches for women who have terrible ms, it must be so difficult.


----------



## zowiey

Thanks ladies!

I would rather not have ms, but it just seems like loads of people say that having ms is a sign of a strong pregnancy, and it worries me so much. I know I shouldn't worry, but after 2 rounds of ivf and 4 1/2yrs ttc, I'm worried this is going to be taken away from me. We can't afford anymore ivf, and have very slim chances of ever conceiving naturally. I'm amazingly lucky to have got this far, I know. I'm trying very hard to not get attached to the baby, but I'm struggling more and more each day. I know I have a higher chance of m/c because of the ivf, and the clinic told me to keep my feet firmly on the ground until my scan at 8 weeks. And I thought the ivf was the hard part :dohh:


----------



## Gemie

Bless you zoiey :hugs: 

With both my pregnancies I only actually thee up twice. With liam I felt icky for the first few weeks and wad completely fine afterwards, with poppy I felt sick and had terrible food aversions throughout.

I know they say ms is a good sign and that maybe but it certainly isn't a deciding factor on if the pregnancy is going to be sucessful.
Just giving you my experience :flower:


----------



## lovehearts

I agree Gemie. I worried throughout with my son because i didnt have terrible ms. I felt starving but no real sickness.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Afternoon everyone.

I feel like I have got a hangover this morning. Headache, feeling sick yet hungry on and off. Is this very early morning sickness? Also, contispation...omg! 

*Kdk* glad the scan went well chick, that's peace of mind for you. Spotting is always scary isn't it. But seeing HB is awesome. I've got an early reassurance scan in a couple of weeks (due to previous ectopic) so hope everything will be in the right place.


----------



## gardenofedens

zowiey said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I would rather not have ms, but it just seems like loads of people say that having ms is a sign of a strong pregnancy, and it worries me so much. I know I shouldn't worry, but after 2 rounds of ivf and 4 1/2yrs ttc, I'm worried this is going to be taken away from me. We can't afford anymore ivf, and have very slim chances of ever conceiving naturally. I'm amazingly lucky to have got this far, I know. I'm trying very hard to not get attached to the baby, but I'm struggling more and more each day. I know I have a higher chance of m/c because of the ivf, and the clinic told me to keep my feet firmly on the ground until my scan at 8 weeks. And I thought the ivf was the hard part :dohh:

lol, I thought getting pregnant the first time was the hard part but the pregnancy itself was so stressful!! By the end, I felt like I had missed out on enjoying it since I spent so much of it worrying. As hard a it is, trust that things will be okay and try to enjoy the experience. I didn't have morning sickness with my daughter either and I know what you mean about how worrisome that was! Everything turned out just fine though, of course! This time around I am trying really hard to just enjoy being pregnant and trust everything will be okay. Instead of monthly ultrasounds and additional stress, I'm just going to go with the flow. Try to, anyway!  good luck and try to relax!


----------



## southernbound

Gemie said:


> southernbound said:
> 
> 
> Had a blood test yesterday :) hcg levels were rediculously high so I'm sitting in the waiting room for an ultrasound to see if there's one or two little sacks in there :) anyone else feel like someone is punching your hips?
> 
> That's cool! Eeek can't wait for update :)Click to expand...

Thanks! Ok so had ultrasound, according to my lmp and my temp chart I'm 4 weeks 2-3 days, but the sac is measuring a week later but we didn't BD at ALL during that time, we were waiting for when I though I would ovulate, so the doctor thinks it might be identical twins so going back at 7 weeks to see if theres one little bean or two! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

How exciting southern! Congrats!


----------



## LoraLoo

How exciting Southern :)


----------



## lovehearts

How exciting :happydance:


----------



## peanutmomma

Kdk24 said:


> Peanutmomma... I went to the er yesterday fir some spotting and they did an early ultrasound. I saw the heartbeat but they didn't turn the sound on. I'm 6wks 3days.... I was so exciting! I can only imagine how great it was to hear it!!

TY and yes it took a few moments of me waiting in the same spot to see if it would keep doing it or if it was jst maybe me moving , but when I could hear the beating fade then return like little peanut was moving around, I was so happy :happydance:. DH came in the room from showering asking if I had any luck I smile d and turned up the Doppler he almost cried and was grinnin ear to ear. I told him I wanted to researcg to make sure it was the heartbeat. HE had his dad come listen and his dad told us it sounded just like when DH's Twin brothers heartbeats in the womb!!! I can't wait to actually see it on the screen though. Glad your scan worked out. I get scared when I actually have moments of feeling BETTER per say, that I will go to the bathroom and will be bleeding. I love happy moments and feeling a bit better for a few moments believe me I guess I am like a lot of ladies I have read posts on, I want to feel the yuckiness so I know all is right.


----------



## peanutmomma

southern that is really exciting, I would love to have twins FX


----------



## hopefulnewbie

Afternoon ladies, hope you are all ok. 

Slightly nervous here, a little brownish in my discharge and cramping, but I was cramping a little on and off before I noticed this so that's not unusual, waiting until next week to make my first doctors appointment once results are back from a urine test. 

Trying not to get stressed! x


----------



## teacup22

hopefulnewbie said:


> Afternoon ladies, hope you are all ok.
> 
> Slightly nervous here, a little brownish in my discharge and cramping, but I was cramping a little on and off before I noticed this so that's not unusual, waiting until next week to make my first doctors appointment once results are back from a urine test.
> 
> Trying not to get stressed! x

Good luck! Hope all is ok x


----------



## peanutmomma

good luck hopeful


----------



## laura3103

Gemie said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> Gem they are lovely I have all mine on the bedside table can't stop looking at them!!
> 
> Can't believe I'm nearly 32 and I'm so scared about telling my dad im expecting so I tonight I have text him a pic of my digi and said say hello to grandchild no 9 please don't be mad! Lol
> 
> Hope the no 9 was a mistake either that or you're hiding them all somewhere? :haha:
> 
> Did he reply?
> 
> I was nervous this time about telling my parents how silly? I felt like I did when I told them I was expecting liam when I was 17 :dohh: luckily their reaction was much better :rofl:Click to expand...


Haha Gem it's my dads 9th grandchild all together!

He phoned me today all nice so I went down and he wasn't impressed much told me at nearly 32 I should know how babies are made and used protection if I'm having sex!

I explained how shocked I was and didn't expect to get pregnant so soon he still wasn't happy but when I told him it was Gertie and graysons dad the look of relief was spread across his face lol


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> Gem they are lovely I have all mine on the bedside table can't stop looking at them!!
> 
> Can't believe I'm nearly 32 and I'm so scared about telling my dad im expecting so I tonight I have text him a pic of my digi and said say hello to grandchild no 9 please don't be mad! Lol
> 
> Hope the no 9 was a mistake either that or you're hiding them all somewhere? :haha:
> 
> Did he reply?
> 
> I was nervous this time about telling my parents how silly? I felt like I did when I told them I was expecting liam when I was 17 :dohh: luckily their reaction was much better :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha Gem it's my dads 9th grandchild all together!
> 
> He phoned me today all nice so I went down and he wasn't impressed much told me at nearly 32 I should know how babies are made and used protection if I'm having sex!
> 
> I explained how shocked I was and didn't expect to get pregnant so soon he still wasn't happy but when I told him it was Gertie and graysons dad the look of relief was spread across his face lolClick to expand...

Haha! Is not gert and graysons dad though is it?? X


----------



## MandaAnda

Tower, folic acid until 12 weeks is the big one. Most of what's in antenatal vitamins can be easier obtained through a good diet. So, you could try folic acid and Spatone/Floradix? Midwives seem to know about them. Maybe worth a bit of research? x

Wth regard to morning sickness, I think that nausea and vomiting are both considered part of it. I have to be really ill to vomit. My little one can get D&V, but when I get it, I just feel sick with no actual vomiting. Same with hangovers for me. I don't think I vomited once in either of my previous pregnancies. I feel sick and sometimes hungover a lot these days, but I doubt I'll actually be sick.


----------



## Tower6

No brown today at all! Only that 1 time yesterday, so feeling a temporary relief :) it just really puts how precious this is into perspective every time you have a glimpse (scare) of just how fast it can really be gone and how blessed we really are to be carrying these little angels! 
How's everyone doing? It's been quiet around here the last 24hours.


----------



## Tower6

Today I took a nap and when I woke I was sooooo nauseas from not eating for so long I hoped in the car to grab good since the smell of cooking wouldnt be a good idea, and I literally almost threw up on my lap I was so hungry. But as soon as I ate I was good to go! So that's the second round of nausea this pregnancy. I was sick with the girls but only threw up once each time. But was definitely more sick than this, I am very happy to not be sick, but think I'll be more ok with it once I hear or see the earnest and realize that everything is confirmed and going the way it should be. I think that's just something that we all feel until we get that first heartbeat and realize that this is really happening :)


----------



## pa2k84

I am still feeling nothing at all! Going to phone midwife tomorrow to book first appointment but a bit worried i will be told it is all in my head! Tempted to get another test but money tightish and 2 positives should surely mean good?! Will be cursing myself next week when ms kicks in!


----------



## babysaa

Hi Gemie, I had my first doc appt today and it's confirmed Nov 12th :baby:
thanks for adding me down to the NOVEMBER sparkler!!!


----------



## Gemie

I'm achey today :nope: it doesn't help that I have a heel problem, I have a big painful swelling by my achellis tendon and walking is a killer, I'm only able to take co codamol 500/8mg which doesn't really touch it so I'm compensating walking and my hip is killing me. 
I also feel like spd is on the way but I know it's waaaay too early for that but it feels just like it did when I was carrying poppy :shrug:
It's probably just stretching but it's really painful. Xx


----------



## laura3103

Gemie said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> Gem they are lovely I have all mine on the bedside table can't stop looking at them!!
> 
> Can't believe I'm nearly 32 and I'm so scared about telling my dad im expecting so I tonight I have text him a pic of my digi and said say hello to grandchild no 9 please don't be mad! Lol
> 
> Hope the no 9 was a mistake either that or you're hiding them all somewhere? :haha:
> 
> Did he reply?
> 
> I was nervous this time about telling my parents how silly? I felt like I did when I told them I was expecting liam when I was 17 :dohh: luckily their reaction was much better :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha Gem it's my dads 9th grandchild all together!
> 
> He phoned me today all nice so I went down and he wasn't impressed much told me at nearly 32 I should know how babies are made and used protection if I'm having sex!
> 
> I explained how shocked I was and didn't expect to get pregnant so soon he still wasn't happy but when I told him it was Gertie and graysons dad the look of relief was spread across his face lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha! Is not gert and graysons dad though is it?? XClick to expand...


No gem it's not its the other one :winkwink:


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> Gem they are lovely I have all mine on the bedside table can't stop looking at them!!
> 
> Can't believe I'm nearly 32 and I'm so scared about telling my dad im expecting so I tonight I have text him a pic of my digi and said say hello to grandchild no 9 please don't be mad! Lol
> 
> Hope the no 9 was a mistake either that or you're hiding them all somewhere? :haha:
> 
> Did he reply?
> 
> I was nervous this time about telling my parents how silly? I felt like I did when I told them I was expecting liam when I was 17 :dohh: luckily their reaction was much better :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha Gem it's my dads 9th grandchild all together!
> 
> He phoned me today all nice so I went down and he wasn't impressed much told me at nearly 32 I should know how babies are made and used protection if I'm having sex!
> 
> I explained how shocked I was and didn't expect to get pregnant so soon he still wasn't happy but when I told him it was Gertie and graysons dad the look of relief was spread across his face lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha! Is not gert and graysons dad though is it?? XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> No gem it's not its the other one :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thought I'd missed sommat there for a bit :winkwink:


----------



## Storked

Is it normal for bloating to fluctuate? I was huge a few days ago and today I look somewhat normal


----------



## Kdk24

Maybe I'm a little slow, but what does spd stand for?


----------



## Storked

Kdk24 said:


> Maybe I'm a little slow, but what does spd stand for?

Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction. I have a friend suffering right now from this.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Is anyone else's digestive system all over the place?

After being horrendously constipated and bloated for a few days, I had really loose stools last night and tthen again this morning. If I'm honest, I prefer that to the constipation, but its annoying not just being normal.


----------



## teacup22

Wow! Why didn't anyone tell me how good first tri sex is?!
No spotting after sex either which in taking as a good sign :)
Off out for a celebratory lunch Today with the husband and DS.


----------



## mimomma

What is sex? :haha: My poor oh, I won't let him touch me until after my first scan as my previous m/c started with spotting after sex. Can't wait for the reassurance so we can get back to it! :winkwink:

I have my first appt today in 3 hours. I'm getting a scan to make sure baby is in the right spot b/c previous ectopic. I will update you all as soon as I can. Praying hard that I will see my baby in utero.


----------



## miss_kseniya

mimomma said:


> What is sex? :haha: My poor oh, I won't let him touch me until after my first scan as my previous m/c started with spotting after sex. Can't wait for the reassurance so we can get back to it! :winkwink:
> 
> I have my first appt today in 3 hours. I'm getting a scan to make sure baby is in the right spot b/c previous ectopic. I will update you all as soon as I can. Praying hard that I will see my baby in utero.


OMG* Mimomma* you sound exactly like me. I had a previous ectopic and also wont let DF come anywhere near me until we have our reassurance scan at 6 weeks. I think that if I spot due to BD then I will stress thinking it is because of another ectopic as that started with spotting before rupturing my tube.

Good luck for the scan...we're just waiting on our letter with a date now and nervous about it already xx


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> Wow! Why didn't anyone tell me how good first tri sex is?!
> No spotting after sex either which in taking as a good sign :)
> Off out for a celebratory lunch Today with the husband and DS.

:haha: It is! I put dh on a sex ban til 12 weeks, but sort of never worked out that way :blush: Ive had no sex drive for months and months until now!


----------



## zowiey

No fair ladies!
I'm not allowed any sexy time untill after 12 weeks :( which up until the last few days hasn't been a problem, but now I just want some!! Hubby keeps humping my leg too :haha: I just send him downstairs to sort himself out! bless him!! Oh well, fingers crossed it will all be worth it!

Ms kseniya, I've been constipated for weeks, and finally did a proper poop this morning, I about skipped out of the toilet :haha: finally the prune juice is working!

Thanks to the ladies who replied to my meltdown yesterday. I'm still stuggling, but feeling more confident today. Sorry to always be the Debbie downer!


----------



## Gemie

I don't even want sex :shrug: I hope it picks up again soon!


----------



## miss_kseniya

zowiey said:


> Ms kseniya, I've been constipated for weeks, and finally did a proper poop this morning, I about skipped out of the toilet :haha: finally the prune juice is working!

Haha, that was like me last night......I swear I felt lighter as it took all the bloating away! It's a nightmare isn't it. I'm ok at the mo now, but as soon as the constipation starts up again I might look into getting some prune juice. Is it awful....doesn't sound too appetising to me!!


----------



## teacup22

I don't think sex will make you miscarry anyway, unless it was already goin to happen. And tbh if I am going to I'd rather it happened sooner ether than later :(


----------



## Tower6

teacup22 said:


> Wow! Why didn't anyone tell me how good first tri sex is?!
> No spotting after sex either which in taking as a good sign :)
> Off out for a celebratory lunch Today with the husband and DS.

I just remembered this myself ;) lol there is so much more " feeling" inside- must be everything getting bigger in there hahaha but yes I do agree


----------



## Tower6

And I was so constipated too and then yesterday I couldn't get off the toilet, it was extremely unpleasant as it was totally the farthest thing from constipation. No fun! But relieved in the end


----------



## mimomma

Baby is in utero!!! Such a relief. We also saw a yolk sac. Felt so nice to know that I just ruled out an ectopic and blighted ovum (my 2 previous m/c). I go back in 4 weeks for another u/s (dr was really nice about scheduling another for peace of mind) then meet with the mw. Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## mimomma

miss_kseniya said:


> OMG* Mimomma* you sound exactly like me. I had a previous ectopic and also wont let DF come anywhere near me until we have our reassurance scan at 6 weeks. I think that if I spot due to BD then I will stress thinking it is because of another ectopic as that started with spotting before rupturing my tube.
> 
> Good luck for the scan...we're just waiting on our letter with a date now and nervous about it already xx

It was such a relief to see the sac in the right place after a nervous wait. I can't wait for you to see your lo too!!


----------



## peanutmomma

I have a video/audio I want to share on here and see what you ladies think. I want real honest opinions. It's audio from my Fetal Doppler just now. I took my heart rate with it just before I found this spot. I do mine first so I can try to see what mine sounds like. Do you all think I found the HB or what? Even if I am wrong please tell me. I don't know for truth what it sounds like until my scan next wed. ok, here it is...:thumbup:
ok I am having issues uploading it


----------



## southernbound

mimomma said:


> Baby is in utero!!! Such a relief. We also saw a yolk sac. Felt so nice to know that I just ruled out an ectopic and blighted ovum (my 2 previous m/c). I go back in 4 weeks for another u/s (dr was really nice about scheduling another for peace of mind) then meet with the mw. Yay!! :happydance:

Oh my goodness I totally agree with you, when the tech said "its in the uterus!" I about cried, so happy :) congrats


----------



## peanutmomma

here is the link to the video, any advice encouragement or non-mean things will be appreciated. All I know is this is faster than my heart rate. PLease check it out. TY

https://youtu.be/O7Pv35S49Xw


----------



## teacup22

peanutmomma said:


> here is the link to the video, any advice encouragement or non-mean things will be appreciated. All I know is this is faster than my heart rate. PLease check it out. TY
> 
> https://youtu.be/O7Pv35S49Xw

Non mean? Who's been mean?

I think it 'sounds' like your heartbeat but that doesnt explain why the numbers are so high? 130-150?


----------



## sbl

Congratulations to all you November 2013 due date ladies! My lo was born in November 2012. It lovely to have your baby all settled in for the Holidays.
xx


----------



## lovehearts

I agree that it sounds like your heartbeat too. I'm unsure about the high readings.... I don't think it's picking up baby yet tho x


----------



## gardenofedens

peanutmomma said:


> here is the link to the video, any advice encouragement or non-mean things will be appreciated. All I know is this is faster than my heart rate. PLease check it out. TY
> 
> https://youtu.be/O7Pv35S49Xw

I think it's a tiny bit too slow to be baby's hb but could be because you are still newly pregnant and baby's heart isn't completely formed and functional yet? Here is my daughter's hb at 7.5 weeks: https://youtu.be/hYh7QYWnI2c

If that link doesn't work, it's on page 3 of my journal in my siggy


----------



## peanutmomma

thanks for the input, and no none of you have been mean My sister was telling me how even a dr. can't find a heart beat at 6.5 weeks so how in my right mind could I think I found it? She is mean and I don't want to hear how I am not in my right mind was all. Hey at least it's a heartbeat even if it could me mine. The high numbers I haven't a clue mine never gets that high and right before and after I recorded this I checked mine it was never over 101 BPM. I read that at 6 weeks the fetus will have a normal HB rate of 90-110 and 8 weeks its like at the highest 170. But, 8 weeks prego instead of 6 weeks puts me at Jan. 17th or so and I thought they figure dates by LMP. I would have been ovulating then not bleeding. I will see next week, but I will keep playing anyway it makes me feel like there's at least something happening in there LOL


----------



## Tower6

peanutmomma said:


> thanks for the input, and no none of you have been mean My sister was telling me how even a dr. can't find a heart beat at 6.5 weeks so how in my right mind could I think I found it? She is mean and I don't want to hear how I am not in my right mind was all. Hey at least it's a heartbeat even if it could me mine. The high numbers I haven't a clue mine never gets that high and right before and after I recorded this I checked mine it was never over 101 BPM. I read that at 6 weeks the fetus will have a normal HB rate of 90-110 and 8 weeks its like at the highest 170. But, 8 weeks prego instead of 6 weeks puts me at Jan. 17th or so and I thought they figure dates by LMP. I would have been ovulating then not bleeding. I will see next week, but I will keep playing anyway it makes me feel like there's at least something happening in there LOL

Could you post the video of your hb and then one of the other so I can compare :) it is possible. And yes the 150 range give or take some is further along it is around 105 at 6 weeks and then goes up to a steady rhythm of a higher number around 8 weeks.


----------



## Tower6

I am really excited!! I'm only 3 days away from officially missing my second period :) idk why but I feel like that's a good milestone for me to hit! :) I can't wait for my u/s next Thursday- I am extremely scared though


----------



## peanutmomma

gardenofedens said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> here is the link to the video, any advice encouragement or non-mean things will be appreciated. All I know is this is faster than my heart rate. PLease check it out. TY
> 
> https://youtu.be/O7Pv35S49Xw
> 
> I think it's a tiny bit too slow to be baby's hb but could be because you are still newly pregnant and baby's heart isn't completely formed and functional yet? Here is my daughter's hb at 7.5 weeks: https://youtu.be/hYh7QYWnI2c
> 
> If that link doesn't work, it's on page 3 of my journal in my siggyClick to expand...

 it sounds so pretty


----------



## peanutmomma

here is the link to my heart beat. 

https://youtu.be/uqZkVutWBqQ


----------



## Tower6

peanutmomma said:


> here is the link to my heart beat.
> 
> https://youtu.be/uqZkVutWBqQ

That's what I was looking for! The comparison is clear, I say the first one is definitely your LO :) yay that's so exciting! I wish I had the money to get one!!!! I would be addicted tho, for sure


----------



## sugarplumbum

Hello everyone,

Another November person :) I am due to have non-identical twins (had another scan today and both well measuring 6weeks and 4 days, the other 6 weeks and 3 days. Due 3rd November. Nice strong heartbeats.

This is my 4th pregnancy as I have 3 children already, 2 boys and 1 girl. 

My miracle babies as I have been treated for Breast Cancer for last 3 years, so a lovely way to celebrate!

xx
 



Attached Files:







scan pic 1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## peanutmomma

sugarplumbum said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Another November person :) I am due to have non-identical twins (had another scan today and both well measuring 6weeks and 4 days, the other 6 weeks and 3 days. Due 3rd November. Nice strong heartbeats.
> 
> This is my 4th pregnancy as I have 3 children already, 2 boys and 1 girl.
> 
> My miracle babies as I have been treated for Breast Cancer for last 3 years, so a lovely way to celebrate!
> 
> xx

welcome glad you are here with us. I have my first scan Next Wednesday at 7w3d I am due Nov. 04 or Nov. 03 depending on which site you put the dates in. I would love twins you are lucky :)


----------



## LoraLoo

peanutmomma said:


> here is the link to the video, any advice encouragement or non-mean things will be appreciated. All I know is this is faster than my heart rate. PLease check it out. TY
> 
> https://youtu.be/O7Pv35S49Xw

Its definitely your heartbeat hun, the numbers are picking up on the echo of it which is why its showing double your heart rate. Once you hear babys you cant mistake it x


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> here is the link to my heart beat.
> 
> https://youtu.be/uqZkVutWBqQ
> 
> That's what I was looking for! The comparison is clear, I say the first one is definitely your LO :) yay that's so exciting! I wish I had the money to get one!!!! I would be addicted tho, for sureClick to expand...

I was amazed that I found the one on ebay so cheap. They have lots under $40 US. or you can get a used one or rent one. But, yeah I have been playing with it for a few days since I got it. I even used it, without the gel, on the cat WOW!! the cat had a fast heart beat. Thank you for much for looking at the links.


----------



## miss_kseniya

mimomma said:


> Baby is in utero!!! Such a relief. We also saw a yolk sac. Felt so nice to know that I just ruled out an ectopic and blighted ovum (my 2 previous m/c). I go back in 4 weeks for another u/s (dr was really nice about scheduling another for peace of mind) then meet with the mw. Yay!! :happydance:


Yay, fab news hun. What a relief for you :)


----------



## teacup22

sugarplumbum said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Another November person :) I am due to have non-identical twins (had another scan today and both well measuring 6weeks and 4 days, the other 6 weeks and 3 days. Due 3rd November. Nice strong heartbeats.
> 
> This is my 4th pregnancy as I have 3 children already, 2 boys and 1 girl.
> 
> My miracle babies as I have been treated for Breast Cancer for last 3 years, so a lovely way to celebrate!
> 
> xx

Wow! So lovely! Congrats :)


----------



## LoraLoo

peanutmomma said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> here is the link to my heart beat.
> 
> https://youtu.be/uqZkVutWBqQ
> 
> That's what I was looking for! The comparison is clear, I say the first one is definitely your LO :) yay that's so exciting! I wish I had the money to get one!!!! I would be addicted tho, for sureClick to expand...
> 
> I was amazed that I found the one on ebay so cheap. They have lots under $40 US. or you can get a used one or rent one. But, yeah I have been playing with it for a few days since I got it. I even used it, without the gel, on the cat WOW!! the cat had a fast heart beat. Thank you for much for looking at the links.Click to expand...

The cat :haha: My 3 year old used to put it on her tummy on 'her baby' lol.


----------



## LoraLoo

sugarplumbum said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Another November person :) I am due to have non-identical twins (had another scan today and both well measuring 6weeks and 4 days, the other 6 weeks and 3 days. Due 3rd November. Nice strong heartbeats.
> 
> This is my 4th pregnancy as I have 3 children already, 2 boys and 1 girl.
> 
> My miracle babies as I have been treated for Breast Cancer for last 3 years, so a lovely way to celebrate!
> 
> xx

Lovely news, huge congratulations :) xx


----------



## Kdk24

Welcome sugarplumbum! What great news for you!!!

Question ladies... Does anyone feel pressure when they sit? I have a tilted uterus and am wondering if that's why? It's as if there's a ball of some sort in my stomach and can't really sit up straight sometime cause it puts pressure on my lady bits!


----------



## miss_kseniya

sugarplumbum said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Another November person :) I am due to have non-identical twins (had another scan today and both well measuring 6weeks and 4 days, the other 6 weeks and 3 days. Due 3rd November. Nice strong heartbeats.
> 
> This is my 4th pregnancy as I have 3 children already, 2 boys and 1 girl.
> 
> My miracle babies as I have been treated for Breast Cancer for last 3 years, so a lovely way to celebrate!
> 
> xx

Congratulations hun, that's fab news :)


----------



## southernbound

miss_kseniya said:


> sugarplumbum said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Another November person :) I am due to have non-identical twins (had another scan today and both well measuring 6weeks and 4 days, the other 6 weeks and 3 days. Due 3rd November. Nice strong heartbeats.
> 
> This is my 4th pregnancy as I have 3 children already, 2 boys and 1 girl.
> 
> My miracle babies as I have been treated for Breast Cancer for last 3 years, so a lovely way to celebrate!
> 
> xx
> 
> Congratulations hun, that's fab news :)Click to expand...

Thats super fantastic! Congrats! We're waiting to see if the doctors hunch about identical twins is correct :thumbup: so excited for you!


----------



## Gemie

Hi girls :)
Ill listen to hb in a min :thumbup: 

I only went out this afternoon and came back to 3 new pages haha you girls can talk! :haha:

Welcome and double congrats sugarplumbum (fab name btw :))

Please forgive me for being naive, you'd think I'd have got to the age of 34 knowing this but.... How are none identical twins created? Do you ovulate twice and both are fertilised? It's just I wondered because you said one was measuring ahead of the other.

It's official, I'm dumb :blush:


----------



## bunnyg82

Welcome to all the newest members :)
Gemie, think you might have missed my original post, which is no surprise given how busy this thread is :) but would you mind popping me on the list for 3rd Nov please? Xx

Morning sickness has stepped up a gear today. It's funny as I woke up this morning thinking I didn't actually feel that pregnant, and then I had a shower and BARF, big fat reminder I'm definitely preggers!! Was horrible as I had an empty stomach so a load of dry wretching followed by bringing up bile :( horrid! And felt awful at work, had to rush to the loo a few times sure I was going to be sick! Thank goodness I only work half a week otherwise this would be really tough going trying to hide this! 

Hope everyone is feeling well x


----------



## flowermum

Gosh you girls are hard to keep up with lol!

congrats to the newcomers :)

Still just feeling tired and slightly queazy now and then, but Im not 6 weeks yet, so the MS has plenty of time to show its ugly face :wacko:


----------



## Gemie

bunnyg82 said:


> Welcome to all the newest members :)
> Gemie, think you might have missed my original post, which is no surprise given how busy this thread is :) but would you mind popping me on the list for 3rd Nov please? Xx
> 
> Morning sickness has stepped up a gear today. It's funny as I woke up this morning thinking I didn't actually feel that pregnant, and then I had a shower and BARF, big fat reminder I'm definitely preggers!! Was horrible as I had an empty stomach so a load of dry wretching followed by bringing up bile :( horrid! And felt awful at work, had to rush to the loo a few times sure I was going to be sick! Thank goodness I only work half a week otherwise this would be really tough going trying to hide this!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling well x

oops sorry Hun. Added you now :)


----------



## peanutmomma

so, i just totally flipped on DH. I am pissed at him bc I have asked him for months to start going through his stuff and getting rid of things he doesn't use, need or clothes that are holey and such. HE NEVER has started and today, I asked for help getting laundry down stairs to wash. I asked him again to start getting rid of stuff since we have a baby on the way and we don't have any room. He said I was spazing out at him, so I threw the laundry at him and told him I would fix the problem and just leave out of his life so he will not have any responsibilities, no wife no kid nothing. I left walking with out a phone, jacket or money or keys, JUST left. I am so mad at him. Why do I have to be the one to get rid off everything I have to make room and not him? I have like two drawers of clothes and very few belongings as it is!! To top it off, I guess I have to get rid of my hamsters soon too BC he won't help me figure out where lse to put the that isn't where the nursery will be!!! 

OK, sorry I am venting but I don't get why I have to do everything then when I just bite the bullet and get rid of my things he gets upset and tells me I need to relax and not stress. :cry:


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie- yes thats how they are made, woman ovulates 2 (or more!) eggs and 2 are both fertilized.


My friend is expecting twins, shes about 20 weeks, not sure if they are identical or not though.


----------



## LoraLoo

peanutmomma said:


> so, i just totally flipped on DH. I am pissed at him bc I have asked him for months to start going through his stuff and getting rid of things he doesn't use, need or clothes that are holey and such. HE NEVER has started and today, I asked for help getting laundry down stairs to wash. I asked him again to start getting rid of stuff since we have a baby on the way and we don't have any room. He said I was spazing out at him, so I threw the laundry at him and told him I would fix the problem and just leave out of his life so he will not have any responsibilities, no wife no kid nothing. I left walking with out a phone, jacket or money or keys, JUST left. I am so mad at him. Why do I have to be the one to get rid off everything I have to make room and not him? I have like two drawers of clothes and very few belongings as it is!! To top it off, I guess I have to get rid of my hamsters soon too BC he won't help me figure out where lse to put the that isn't where the nursery will be!!!
> 
> OK, sorry I am venting but I don't get why I have to do everything then when I just bite the bullet and get rid of my things he gets upset and tells me I need to relax and not stress. :cry:

:hugs: hun. I think men find it really hard to accept that there is a baby on its way. Especially until theyve seen baby wriggling away on the scans, or with some men, til its actually here. Refuse to do it, tell him he has to do it, or you wont be doing anything around the house! xx


----------



## peanutmomma

that's the thing I have tried to wait until he does it, but we have literally had the same bag of christmas wrapping paper sitting in the corner since Christmas. I have to threaten to leave to get help with anything. and if I go through his stuff he would probably get upset. He is packing up a shelf of books now BC I stated I was done with him until he finally did what he keeps promising to do. He keeps trying to talk to me and tell me, "oh, we have a long time til we need to worry about it." I told him, "No if we wait like you want to then we will have a baby here and still not even a crib set up or diapers bought." I hope he starts to help more. GRRR!!! thanks for the support :) Maybe after the scan next week he will start


----------



## LoraLoo

Fingers crossed! By the time my DH usually gets the Xmas Decs away, its time to get them back out again :haha: Men! Mine is a bugger for started a million different jobs round the house. But finishing none :dohh:


----------



## pa2k84

booked first midwife visit today for 27th march. For those of you with another child (and yes i am aware i have one i just can't remember!!) did the first visit take as long as an hour? Was told on the phone would take an hour but really can't remember if my first one with my son did or not, i am going to have to bring my son with me and he is very good and will happily sit with a new magazine or playing games on my phone but an hour might be pushing it!


----------



## LoraLoo

pa2k84 said:


> booked first midwife visit today for 27th march. For those of you with another child (and yes i am aware i have one i just can't remember!!) did the first visit take as long as an hour? Was told on the phone would take an hour but really can't remember if my first one with my son did or not, i am going to have to bring my son with me and he is very good and will happily sit with a new magazine or playing games on my phone but an hour might be pushing it!

If you are filling out the notes then yes x


----------



## pa2k84

Do they mind you taking a child with you do you know? Noone knows about pregnancy yet and want to keep it that way for a while yet. Also weds is my day off work so have no childcare that day


----------



## lovehearts

Maybe just ring and check? I might have the same situation except my son will not sit happily for an hour :haha: I should find out tomorrow what date my appointment is. 

Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

pa2k84 said:


> Do they mind you taking a child with you do you know? Noone knows about pregnancy yet and want to keep it that way for a while yet. Also weds is my day off work so have no childcare that day

Im sure they wont, i have often had a child or 2 in tow with me in previous pregnancies, its to be expected when you already have children, im sure they get loads that take along their Lo's x


----------



## pa2k84

Good good may give them a call closer to time just to check.


----------



## laura3103

Evening girls just caught up!!

Never experienced first tri sex before but might have to try it this time round if everything goes ok :haha:

Anyone else really bloated I have a huge belly and my boobs omg they have doubled in size feel like I've got not pokers being poked through my nipples and I'm already really tired and could sleep for a week which isn't possible with 2 little ones to look after!! 

Going to ring docs tomorrow and book into see the midwife for around 9 weeks as they are really busy luckily she does a session at the children's centre so the kids can play in crèche while I have my first app! 

Told my mum tonight that I'm expecting and she was fine which was a surprise after telling her about the last 2! 

I know it's early but I really can't help getting excited about baby shopping again looking at prams is just so exciting :happydance:


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Evening girls just caught up!!
> 
> Never experienced first tri sex before but might have to try it this time round if everything goes ok :haha:
> 
> Anyone else really bloated I have a huge belly and my boobs omg they have doubled in size feel like I've got not pokers being poked through my nipples and I'm already really tired and could sleep for a week which isn't possible with 2 little ones to look after!!
> 
> Going to ring docs tomorrow and book into see the midwife for around 9 weeks as they are really busy luckily she does a session at the children's centre so the kids can play in crèche while I have my first app!
> 
> Told my mum tonight that I'm expecting and she was fine which was a surprise after telling her about the last 2!
> 
> I know it's early but I really can't help getting excited about baby shopping again looking at prams is just so exciting :happydance:

My boobs are so sore :cry: 
Sex is a definite no no much to chris' dismay :haha: not a bloody chance lol

Glad your mum was okay about it :thumbup:

I can't wait to baby shop again eeeeeek! Not sure what we'll do about a buggy, double or no??


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie- yes thats how they are made, woman ovulates 2 (or more!) eggs and 2 are both fertilized.
> 
> 
> My friend is expecting twins, shes about 20 weeks, not sure if they are identical or not though.

That's bloody amazing isn't it?! 

I mean, what are the odds of that happening. Wow :wacko:


----------



## Kdk24

Speaking of buying baby things... I broke down and bought the cutest onesie! Is made out of grey super soft sweater material and has Peter rabbits face on the front! It grey, so I feel like it could go either gender! Ooppss... I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Gemie

Kdk24 said:


> Speaking of buying baby things... I broke down and bought the cutest onesie! Is made out of grey super soft sweater material and has Peter rabbits face on the front! It grey, so I feel like it could go either gender! Ooppss... I couldn't help myself!

Awwww :cloud9:


----------



## zowiey

Wow! Loads to catch up on!

I thought identical twins were from one egg? And non identical were from 2? I only say that, as ivf comes with a higher risk of non identical twins when putting 2 embryos back, but the chances of identical twins is the same as a "normal" conception. Might be wrong tho.....

I daren't buy anything yet, probably won't until I'm like 40wks pg tho :dohh:

I know its a looong way off, but Is anyone finding out the gender? I don't want to, but hubby does. The way I see it, if we get that far, we more than likely will never get the chance again, and it's an amazing surprise. But if we find 2 in there, I may be tempted to find out!


----------



## teacup22

Zowiey- we will be finding out! We did with DS and thought it wouldn't be fair if we didn't this time. We won't be telling anyone else though :)
I feel SICK!!!! :(


----------



## laura3103

Gemie said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> Evening girls just caught up!!
> 
> Never experienced first tri sex before but might have to try it this time round if everything goes ok :haha:
> 
> Anyone else really bloated I have a huge belly and my boobs omg they have doubled in size feel like I've got not pokers being poked through my nipples and I'm already really tired and could sleep for a week which isn't possible with 2 little ones to look after!!
> 
> Going to ring docs tomorrow and book into see the midwife for around 9 weeks as they are really busy luckily she does a session at the children's centre so the kids can play in crèche while I have my first app!
> 
> Told my mum tonight that I'm expecting and she was fine which was a surprise after telling her about the last 2!
> 
> I know it's early but I really can't help getting excited about baby shopping again looking at prams is just so exciting :happydance:
> 
> My boobs are so sore :cry:
> Sex is a definite no no much to chris' dismay :haha: not a bloody chance lol
> 
> Glad your mum was okay about it :thumbup:
> 
> I can't wait to baby shop again eeeeeek! Not sure what we'll do about a buggy, double or no??Click to expand...

I'm not getting a double chick but I'm getting a pliko like I had with Grayson he can stand on the back then like Gertie used to plus I loved that pushchair and he'll be 2 yrs 7 months so will wanna be walking all the time x

I'm already looking for cribs, Moses baskets lol roll on my 12 week scan so I can start buying!


----------



## laura3103

I'll be finding out the sex going to book a gender scan at 16 weeks like I did with DS! 

Gem I was just thinking what hospital will you be booking into chick as I know sandwell mums now have to go to city hospital xx


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> I'll be finding out the sex going to book a gender scan at 16 weeks like I did with DS!
> 
> Gem I was just thinking what hospital will you be booking into chick as I know sandwell mums now have to go to city hospital xx

I'm hoping Russell's hall. I phoned for my booking in appt and they told me I had to go with a Sandwell midwife and I said I wanted a dudley one but they said I had to have my booking in with the borough I'm under so I'm hoping to switch once I've had initial appt :wacko:


----------



## Gemie

We will definitely be finding out gender we did with poppy at 16 weeks, it was an amazing experience and I can't wait to do it again eeeeek :)

(...all being well of course :thumbup:)


----------



## miss_kseniya

Morning everyone. How you all doing?

I am 5 weeks today and am just starting to feel a bit nauseous in the mornings. It's ok once I have eaten or had a drink and doesn't stay long, but I do still have this feeliing lingering like I have a minor hangover. Hope it doesn't hit me too badly as still so early.

Is anyone else crampy at all, or is it just me? They're not hugely painful or anything, more a throbbing sensation on my right ovary and in the middle of my lower abdomen. Cramps always worry me after a previous ectopic but they aren't painful like they were last time. I don't know, maybe it#s just wind


----------



## peanutmomma

good morning everyone I am on here so early today bc I cant sleep I have been up for some time now. My bbs are so sore around the outside this morning. :( and my lower tummy feels like a little knot right above the pubic bone a little to the right. I can push on it, but its not to squishy. hmm... who knows maybe I have a full bladder and I don;t know it. LOL It's pretty neat feeling though. It's almost like egg shaped. anyways, hope everyone is doing well, or at least optimistic today. I hope everyone has a wonderful day today Baby dust:dust: to keep all our LO safe in their little wombs


----------



## Gemie

miss_kseniya said:


> Morning everyone. How you all doing?
> 
> I am 5 weeks today and am just starting to feel a bit nauseous in the mornings. It's ok once I have eaten or had a drink and doesn't stay long, but I do still have this feeliing lingering like I have a minor hangover. Hope it doesn't hit me too badly as still so early.
> 
> Is anyone else crampy at all, or is it just me? They're not hugely painful or anything, more a throbbing sensation on my right ovary and in the middle of my lower abdomen. Cramps always worry me after a previous ectopic but they aren't painful like they were last time. I don't know, maybe it#s just wind

I have really mild twinges on and off but I remember with poppy I had awful cramps like AF was coming all the way through first Tri. I'm pretty sure it's normal as there's a lot of changes happening in there and a lot of stretching going on. X


----------



## lovehearts

Been to the doctors this morning to confirm and my booking in appointment to with the midwife is 28th March, the day before my son's 2nd birthday. 

X


----------



## Kdk24

Good morning!! 
Woke up in the middle of the night to pee and could barley move. My boobs felt like someone had marched on them while I was sleeping. I had to hold them while I was peeing!!! I also work up craving jalapeños?? Weird!
We will def be finding out the gender. I don't want to but OH will need some time to warm up to the idea of a girl. He really wants a boy, as do 
I.


----------



## Gemie

Kdk24 said:


> Good morning!!
> Woke up in the middle of the night to pee and could barley move. My boobs felt like someone had marched on them while I was sleeping. I had to hold them while I was peeing!!! I also work up craving jalapeños?? Weird!
> We will def be finding out the gender. I don't want to but OH will need some time to warm up to the idea of a girl. He really wants a boy, as do
> I.

Aww girls are so much fun. 

Every baby, boy or girl is a blessing :)


----------



## lovehearts

I agree, I don't mind what we have but we will defo be finding out! 

I just did a digi and got my 3+ :happydance:

Iv also booked an early scan for 4th April, seems forever away. I'll be 8+4.

X


----------



## LoraLoo

I dont mind what sex our baby is so long as its healthy :) We are going to stay Team Yellow x


----------



## Tower6

We're finding out as soon as they will let us lol I am the most impatient person when it comes to that ;) and as far as baby stuff I have already bought a few things- bad girl! First u/s is on Thursday! So nervous but excited too


----------



## CaseyBaby718

HI EVERYONE!!!! I had no idea this group was here!!! I had been looking since Feb 25th and I never found a November group. I started my own but since this one is older I think I should discontinue that one and add this group's link. :) 

Anywho! My EDD is Nov 7th. It's slated as Nov 6th now because of ovulation but once I go to a regular Ob it will be determined by LMP and that is Nov 7th. BIG difference! lol


----------



## laura3103

Well think I'm gonna suffer morning sickness this time as this morning having a shower and just had the urge to puke thankfully toilet is next to the bath omg please tell me it was a one off never had this with the other 2!!

I'm just hoping for an healthy baby but as I'm on a budget I need to find out the sex to plan thankfully I already have my names picked that I like they may change tho is baby's dad wants to be involved!


----------



## LoraLoo

Welcome Casey!

Laura, no sickness at all with the other 2? Wow, Im very jealous, suffer with it horribly! Isnt it strange how some women get none and others get it really severely? x


----------



## Tower6

I've been so worried about not being sick and no sore boobs... Well today that all changed. Why was I worrying rather than enjoying thy I felt soooo normal?! Ugh u feel hungover and sik but hungry yet the thought of eating makes me wanna puke.ad my hips Hurt SO BAD!!! Like its hard to sleep cuz they are just hurting... Has anyone had this? I can't even imagine they are trying to spread this early but they feel like my bones are aching - Idk how to explain it but omg no fun. I wish I was allowed to sit in a hot tub because that sounds like it would help :/


----------



## gardenofedens

zowiey said:


> Wow! Loads to catch up on!
> 
> I thought identical twins were from one egg? And non identical were from 2? I only say that, as ivf comes with a higher risk of non identical twins when putting 2 embryos back, but the chances of identical twins is the same as a "normal" conception. Might be wrong tho.....
> 
> I daren't buy anything yet, probably won't until I'm like 40wks pg tho :dohh:
> 
> I know its a looong way off, but Is anyone finding out the gender? I don't want to, but hubby does. The way I see it, if we get that far, we more than likely will never get the chance again, and it's an amazing surprise. But if we find 2 in there, I may be tempted to find out!

We will *definitely* be finding out! I can't wait to book that appointment!! I am super impatient and spent my whole last pregnancy counting the days until my next scan or next appointment. We conceived through an infertility dr so had scans every 4-6 weeks until 20 weeks! I loved seeing baby bean growing so much! This time around we won't have as many but still can't wait for gender scan! The only way we won't find out the gender is with a pregnancy after we already have a girl and boy, then we might let it be a surprise. 



miss_kseniya said:
 

> Morning everyone. How you all doing?
> 
> I am 5 weeks today and am just starting to feel a bit nauseous in the mornings. It's ok once I have eaten or had a drink and doesn't stay long, but I do still have this feeliing lingering like I have a minor hangover. Hope it doesn't hit me too badly as still so early.
> 
> Is anyone else crampy at all, or is it just me? They're not hugely painful or anything, more a throbbing sensation on my right ovary and in the middle of my lower abdomen. Cramps always worry me after a previous ectopic but they aren't painful like they were last time. I don't know, maybe it#s just wind

I think I'm five weeks today too, based on the last time we :sex: anyway, lol. I must have ovulated around then. Our scan is booked two weeks from today and will give us a better idea of how far along I am. No morning sickness yet (knock on wood) and only had mild food aversions with my daughter which lated from 5.5-7.5 weeks so hoping for that or nothing. No cramping yet this time around yet either!


----------



## Gemie

Welcome Casey :hi:

Laura what are your names? Xx


----------



## laura3103

Gem,

If I'm having a little girl she will be called Mabel Constance ( this would have been graysons name if he had been a girl lol

And for a little boy his first name will be Arthur for the minute and I need middle names too its hard this time to pick boys names x


----------



## peanutmomma

I am so sleepy today. I went back to sleep at 6 am and just woke up at 1pm. and I am still so sleepy. I haven't the slightest motivation to do anything today either. :(


----------



## laura3103

Well my hormones have taken over me tonight I have so much going on in my head and I'm getting no where fast!

I'm dreading tomorrow so much because I really don't know what to expect from the baby's dad prepared myself for the worst but really don't want to lose him as a friend so this is really upsetting me! 

It doesn't help that he's texting me asking whats wrong and I should tell him so he can help I could never tell him via text but I don't have a clue how I'm gonna tell him face to face either!!


----------



## Tower6

Me either! So glad you just said that lol I'm Latin in bed feeling so lazy and I hate feeling like this! I feel so dumb being so exhausted when I have done do much resting. Ive never felt this kind of tiredness


----------



## Gemie

Lau can't you phone him? You're making yourself ill thinking what he's going to say and. I bet he's completely fine about it. Like you said he already said you could have one of you wanted one :winkwink: if you could talk to him you'd feel a whole load better.

Absolutely love your names btw :thumbup:

I'm tired too girls, like dead own my feet today :wacko:


----------



## pa2k84

Tiredness has hit me bad today have struggled with my 10 hour work day


----------



## Tower6

Is anyone else's skin super pale? Like really white and veiny? I feel so gross this week


----------



## laura3103

Gemie said:


> Lau can't you phone him? You're making yourself ill thinking what he's going to say and. I bet he's completely fine about it. Like you said he already said you could have one of you wanted one :winkwink: if you could talk to him you'd feel a whole load better.
> 
> Absolutely love your names btw :thumbup:
> 
> I'm tired too girls, like dead own my feet today :wacko:

Nope I wanna tell him face to face gem I need to see his reaction that will tell me all I need to know! 

Thanks I love old names as you know x

I'm shattered my house is a tip cause I can't be bothered to move!!


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Lau can't you phone him? You're making yourself ill thinking what he's going to say and. I bet he's completely fine about it. Like you said he already said you could have one of you wanted one :winkwink: if you could talk to him you'd feel a whole load better.
> 
> Absolutely love your names btw :thumbup:
> 
> I'm tired too girls, like dead own my feet today :wacko:
> 
> Nope I wanna tell him face to face gem I need to see his reaction that will tell me all I need to know!
> 
> Thanks I love old names as you know x
> 
> I'm shattered my house is a tip cause I can't be bothered to move!!Click to expand...

I understand. Well not long to wait now. :hugs:

Oops think a few people on your fb might have guessed :dohh: x


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> Is anyone else's skin super pale? Like really white and veiny? I feel so gross this week

Mine is like that anyway so I've noticed no difference :shrug:


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh boy do I remember those days of exhaustion all too well!! I hope it stays away for at least a few more weeks because we are moving in two weeks and that will be hard enough with an infant let alone being exhausted on top of it all! Last time it set in around 7.5 weeks and I slept 14-15 hours per day! The only time I was awake was to go to work. Lol


----------



## laura3103

He's coming round at 19.30 so once he's run out the door i'll grab my ipad and I'll update you on the situation!!

I'm thinking its shower that makes me sick just had a shower ( I was bored lol ) and just like this morning 2 mins in and I threw up!! Oh no I have 2 showers and a bath a day! Pregnancy has put me off washing lol!!


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> He's coming round at 19.30 so once he's run out the door i'll grab my ipad and I'll update you on the situation!!
> 
> I'm thinking its shower that makes me sick just had a shower ( I was bored lol ) and just like this morning 2 mins in and I threw up!! Oh no I have 2 showers and a bath a day! Pregnancy has put me off washing lol!!

2showers and a bath everyday?? :shock:


----------



## pa2k84

ok can someone just tell me it is normal to have brownish discharge and light stomach cramps? I have been at work all day and it involves lifting a little bit so wondering if have maybe overdone it slightly today?


----------



## laura3103

Yes gem the first thing I do when I get out of bed is shower then once kids are in bed I have a bath to unwind and then I shower before bed! I know I'm weird but I've always done it i love the feeling of being nice and clean after a shower! I had a panic attack when my boiler stopped working cause I couldn't shower before bed luckily I fixed the boiler myself so I could lol! That's my only OCD!! 

I wish I was so OCD about how clean my house is because at the minute it's like someone as let a bomb off in it!! Xx


----------



## laura3103

pa2k84 said:


> ok can someone just tell me it is normal to have brownish discharge and light stomach cramps? I have been at work all day and it involves lifting a little bit so wondering if have maybe overdone it slightly today?

I've been having stomach cramps for nearly 2 weeks now even got them now not sure about discharge tho chick never had that xxx


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Yes gem the first thing I do when I get out of bed is shower then once kids are in bed I have a bath to unwind and then I shower before bed! I know I'm weird but I've always done it i love the feeling of being nice and clean after a shower! I had a panic attack when my boiler stopped working cause I couldn't shower before bed luckily I fixed the boiler myself so I could lol! That's my only OCD!!
> 
> I wish I was so OCD about how clean my house is because at the minute it's like someone as let a bomb off in it!! Xx

Bloody hell mate! Lmao x


----------



## Storked

Gemie said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else's skin super pale? Like really white and veiny? I feel so gross this week
> 
> Mine is like that anyway so I've noticed no difference :shrug:Click to expand...

Haha this is me too. I am super pale.


----------



## laura3103

Now I know I'm pregnant cause all I want to eat is haywards silverskin onions and guess what I don't have any Grrr really really want some now so guess what I'll be doing before I have my nails done tomorrow lol


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Now I know I'm pregnant cause all I want to eat is haywards silverskin onions and guess what I don't have any Grrr really really want some now so guess what I'll be doing before I have my nails done tomorrow lol

Haha I bought some yesterday and finished the jar tonight with my strong cheese and chutney yum yum.... Major food craving at the minitue :blush:


----------



## Kdk24

Tired is an understatement!! Everyone at work asked if I was sick cause I looked so run down! It got to a point where I became dizzy I was so tired!! What does one do when that happens?


----------



## teacup22

Can't stop sneezing! Itchy and irritated everywhere and can't sleep :(


----------



## Tower6

That is how I feel too, and idk what to do. I sleep so much yet I'm so tired and I've never been a napper- ever. I get super light headed and dizzy even tho I slept a ton once I've been up for about 3 hours I'm already sp tired that I feel really out of it. If I weren't taking vitamins I would say I'm deficient in something. I'm totally lethargic, that word best describes my almost comatosed state


----------



## Storked

My stomach feels like a bottomless pit. And all I want are pot stickers.


----------



## Tower6

And! I must add that to all that tiredness I pass out all day but when it's bed time I sleep so horribly. I kick all night, toss n turn, and can not sleep its horrible. I go to bed thinking I'll sleep all night since I'm exhausted all day but I sleep horribly :(


----------



## Gemie

Aww girls I know the tiredness is a bummer. I remember someone saying to a while ago the growing baby is a parasite to the body, it's taking all the vitamins it needs from you leaving you the dregs. I know it's an awful description but it is true.... Just think its all for the baby and that baby will be the cutest little parasite you ever saw :cloud9: xx


----------



## Kdk24

Tower6 said:


> And! I must add that to all that tiredness I pass out all day but when it's bed time I sleep so horribly. I kick all night, toss n turn, and can not sleep its horrible. I go to bed thinking I'll sleep all night since I'm exhausted all day but I sleep horribly :(

Same here... I take a nap everyday. Even if it's only for 20 mins. The minute I lay down I'm up every hour to pee or I can't get comfy. When does this end?


----------



## gardenofedens

Just noticed I'm not on the front page still, can you add me for Nov 16th? Thanks!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Well hello wind :blush: I seriously have not stopped trumping since I got up this morning, and I have been doing them all night too! Does this last the whole pregnancy or do we get some let up? I can cope at home, but at work...

How is everyone anway. Try not to be too nervous about telling the baby's dad tonight *Laura* Im sure it will be fine hun. I think the anticipation is often worse than the actual event.

Oh yes, and I am definitely planning on finding out gender. I am a planner so would stress if I had to wait until bambino was here!


----------



## Nanaki

Hi!! I am due on 17th Nov but got an appt for midwife in the 10th April!!  

Can you add me to the list please? X


----------



## teacup22

Had a horrid mc dream last night :( I still feel upset about it.
Now I'm feeling crampy but no more than I have done the last 3 weeks. It really plays on my mind. Think ill try and rest today!


----------



## miss_kseniya

teacup22 said:


> Had a horrid mc dream last night :( I still feel upset about it.
> Now I'm feeling crampy but no more than I have done the last 3 weeks. It really plays on my mind. Think ill try and rest today!


Teacup, that sounds like an awful dream. My dreams have been so vivid since becoming pregnant, I keep waking OH up telling him I've seen something in the bedroom! Take it easy and have a nice chilled out day hun x


----------



## teacup22

miss_kseniya said:


> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> Had a horrid mc dream last night :( I still feel upset about it.
> Now I'm feeling crampy but no more than I have done the last 3 weeks. It really plays on my mind. Think ill try and rest today!
> 
> 
> Teacup, that sounds like an awful dream. My dreams have been so vivid since becoming pregnant, I keep waking OH up telling him I've seen something in the bedroom! Take it easy and have a nice chilled out day hun xClick to expand...

Thanks, mine have been too and really weird!
I also seem to finish a dream with waking up to blood :( then when I do wake up I panic! 
Blimin pregnancy!


----------



## gardenofedens

The crazy dreams are how I knew I was pregnant again! That plus the congestion. Anyone else have horrible congestion? I had it with my first too...

It's a catch 22 finding out early. I had hoped since we were ntnp, I would find out later into third tri so I didn't have as long to stress but it ended up being a good thing I figured it out early because my progesterone is super low again and I was able to start on supplements early before risking mc. But now I'm seriously counting down the days until our first appt and anxious to make it past the twelve week mark!


----------



## Gemie

Hi girls :)
Everyone has been added who asked and changed dates for those who asked too,:thumbup:
Don't take it personally if you've been missed off the first page, this thread is so fast moving I sometimes miss the post. :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

Those of us who're due on the 10th are taking over lol


----------



## laura3103

Gem just realised if I end up with a planned section I will have my baby around the 10th x


----------



## pa2k84

Please can you add me for 12th


----------



## MandaAnda

Ok, so this may be my last one. I don't think I've done one in over a week. But finally an IC test line that's darker than the control. And that was even obvious as the wee wicked up. (But then I do have so many tests left....) :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0413.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## zowiey

Morning ladies!
I'm another one for the weird/horrible dream club. I've never had such vivid dreams, it's crazy.

I have a question! What's been the weirdest thing you've retched/gagged at? For me Hubby just pulled a grey hair out of his sideburn, showed it to me & I instantly gagged! Wth?!! It's a hair, how random! Even typing this is getting me.

I feel really rough today, nauseas & dizzy, but starving hungry ALL the time. Must not eat. Must not eat! I'm already a big bird, so if I eat everytime I'm hungry ill be bloody massive!


----------



## Pisces24

Hi all can I join please due November 15th. Have an 18 month old so a bit shocked,valse had a miscarriage at Christmas so very frightened.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I think I got skipped over, it happens. Can I be added to the due dates list for Nov 7th? :) Thank you!


----------



## mimomma

Zowiey I gagged when my husband showed me he can bend his thumb over the top side of his hand. It was so gross! I am exhausted today...just want to go back to bed :sleep:


----------



## Tower6

Ooh Casey I love the area you live in, it's so pretty in the fall, and just all the character is beautiful! Is this #2 for you?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Tower6 said:


> Ooh Casey I love the area you live in, it's so pretty in the fall, and just all the character is beautiful! Is this #2 for you?

Yea I don't live in the country parts though. I live in the Dc metro part of VA. It's still pretty but in the spring for me. Upstate NY and new England are so divine for fall! :) 

I love the cherry blossoms in dc in the spring. 

Yes this is #2 :)


----------



## Gemie

Oooh look what I just got :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lovehearts

:happydance: feels good doesn't it :)


----------



## Tower6

Yay gemie!!


----------



## camocutie2006

miss_kseniya said:


> Well hello wind :blush: I seriously have not stopped trumping since I got up this morning, and I have been doing them all night too! Does this last the whole pregnancy or do we get some let up? I can cope at home, but at work...

Oh my word. This is me exactly right now!


----------



## Storked

MS has arrived! :happydance:


----------



## Nanaki

Gemie, I just noticed that you put me down on 10th when I posted I am due on 17th lol! I said I got midwife appt on 10th April :haha::haha:

I just noticed that I eat more sweets then usual cuz I don't eat much sweets with my boys :-s lol


----------



## peanutmomma

I feel all squished today. I am quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Gemie

Sorry nanaki.... Baby brain! :dohh: that's my excuse anyway :haha:


----------



## Kdk24

I haven't spotted in 2 days and today I saw some... Getting nervous about miscarrying!!!


----------



## IvyEffer

So i had such a scare this week and wanted to share my story. I started cramping and spotting brown on Monday, and occasionally had pink or even red mixed in with the spotting. I was convinced I was miscarrying and stayed home Tuesday from work in case it happened during the day. I felt better Wednesday after the spotting let up and went to work but halfway through the day I started to cramp bad and had a lot of spotting and passed a small clot. Thursday I went for a scan and to my surprise we saw a healthy 6 week fetus with a great heartbeat. Then, Friday afternoon I started to get sharp pains in my cervix that came and went. I thought maybe I put the Endometrin tablet in wrong. I went to the bathroom and had lots of red blood and clots, just like what I get during my period. I was crying and called my husband and mom to let them know I was miscarrying after all. I passed a few more clots and bled some more, but woke this morning to just a tiny bit of blood. I went to the dr for a scan for some closure, and again to my amazement, there was my baby with its heart beating normally and no blood to be seen anywhere. They think I had a cyst that ruptured. That was the scariest thing I have ever gone through. I was 100% convinced I was miscarrying! I can do without another scare please!!!
Hope everyone else is having a great weekend!


----------



## Gemie

IvyEffer said:


> So i had such a scare this week and wanted to share my story. I started cramping and spotting brown on Monday, and occasionally had pink or even red mixed in with the spotting. I was convinced I was miscarrying and stayed home Tuesday from work in case it happened during the day. I felt better Wednesday after the spotting let up and went to work but halfway through the day I started to cramp bad and had a lot of spotting and passed a small clot. Thursday I went for a scan and to my surprise we saw a healthy 6 week fetus with a great heartbeat. Then, Friday afternoon I started to get sharp pains in my cervix that came and went. I thought maybe I put the Endometrin tablet in wrong. I went to the bathroom and had lots of red blood and clots, just like what I get during my period. I was crying and called my husband and mom to let them know I was miscarrying after all. I passed a few more clots and bled some more, but woke this morning to just a tiny bit of blood. I went to the dr for a scan for some closure, and again to my amazement, there was my baby with its heart beating normally and no blood to be seen anywhere. They think I had a cyst that ruptured. That was the scariest thing I have ever gone through. I was 100% convinced I was miscarrying! I can do without another scare please!!!
> Hope everyone else is having a great weekend!

thats amazing! So glad everything is okay :happydance:


----------



## lovehearts

So glad all is ok Ivyeffer x


----------



## LoraLoo

Ivy thats brilliant news :)

So I got out of the tub tonight and got my pj's on and i was :shock: there is a bump there! Now i know it cant be a proper bump at this stage :haha: and is bloat, but i feel massive, even DH said 'where the hell did that come from?'!


----------



## Gemie

Lora that's fab haha makes it seem real eh?! Xx


----------



## laura3103

Well ladies after a week of stress and worry tonight as been fantastic I finally have a smile on my face!!


----------



## LoraLoo

awwww, u told him? Good news? x


----------



## pa2k84

So glad it went well


----------



## miss_kseniya

Yay Laura, I told you the anticipation is always the worst part.

Really pleased everything went well hun :)


----------



## Kdk24

Laura... SO glad everything went well! What a big sigh of relief for you! Is he going to be around? How did you leave things?

IvyEffer... That sounds a bit like my situation, minus tw clots and bleeding. I'm so gla you got resassurance and got to see you little bean! 

Afm... My first appt is Wednesday! I'm going insist on getting an early scan because of all the spotting. I'm going to a midwife this time... Anyone else using a midwife? What should I expect?


----------



## lovehearts

So glad it went well laura x


----------



## Tower6

I have my babies with a midwife and I have my first u/s on Thursday! Doesn't this seem like its taking forever lol the whole ttc process was waiting and waiting and then u think for some reason it changed but really it's just more and more waiting lol then baby comes and the first year flies by :( aww I'm so excited tho I can hardly get to the end of
Each day lol


----------



## Gemie

I think when you find out so early it makes time drag.... If we hadn't been ttc we would probably only just about be finding out now... I've known for 2 weeks already :wacko:

We always have midwife lead care in uk if you're high risk you get to see a consultant too though.i do because I have multiple sclerosis and high bmi.


----------



## zowiey

Evening ladies!

Ivy, so glad everything is ok! And yay for another ivf mama! :hugs:

Everyone seems very happy & positive today, long may it continue!

Afm, I have my scan in 10 days! Eeek! Can I ask, what should I expect? I'm fine with vaginal scans (lords knows I'm intimately aqquainted with dildo cam :dohh: ) but do they scan for a while in silence, or do they point out a hb straight away? If they can't find one or something looks wrong, do they tell you or do they have to get a second opinion? Sorry for all the questions, I just like to know exactly what to expect! Thanks!


----------



## Gemie

zowiey said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Ivy, so glad everything is ok! And yay for another ivf mama! :hugs:
> 
> Everyone seems very happy & positive today, long may it continue!
> 
> Afm, I have my scan in 10 days! Eeek! Can I ask, what should I expect? I'm fine with vaginal scans (lords knows I'm intimately aqquainted with dildo cam :dohh: ) but do they scan for a while in silence, or do they point out a hb straight away? If they can't find one or something looks wrong, do they tell you or do they have to get a second opinion? Sorry for all the questions, I just like to know exactly what to expect! Thanks!

:rofl: at dildo cam bless you :)

I had an early scan with poppy, about 7 weeks if I remember and it was done abdominally, the hb was pointed out and we listen to it, the whole scan was talked through and wasn't scary at all. X


----------



## IvyEffer

They pointed out the heartbeat right away for me. Hope they do the same for you!


----------



## camocutie2006

Just found out my sister is pregnant too! :dance: her first round of ivf!


----------



## Tower6

Didlo cam! That had hot to be one of the best LOL quotes of all pregnancy lmao love it! Haha

And yes as far as finding out early in 3 days it will be a month since I found out! Can u believe that! Yet I still feel like the date I found out is gettin farther and farther away but I don't feel like I'm getting farther and farther along lol tomorrow marks the day that I officially miss my second period! Whoo hoooo!!!


----------



## Tower6

I love when I sit staring at my phone laughing so hard to then realize that the conversations I'm reading and "hearing" on the screen no one else can see so I look up and the kids and my hubby are looking at me like what the heck are u laughing at hahahahaha


----------



## peanutmomma

three and a half days til my scan I am sooo impatient AHHH!!!


----------



## Kdk24

Zowiey... I had a scan at the er on Tuesday. They have to find the ovaries first, and then they look for the heartbeat. It's the worst when they are silent. The tech I recently had was so nice and talked me through the whole process. 

Camocutie... That's so awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## Storked

camocutie2006 said:


> Just found out my sister is pregnant too! :dance: her first round of ivf!

:happydance:


----------



## Storked

Struggling not to gag on all the water I am forcing myself to drink.


----------



## teacup22

YEY! 7 weeks today :D


----------



## zowiey

Thanks ladies!

Yay for 7 weeks teacup!! :happydance:

Congrats for your sister cammo!

Happy Sunday everyone! I'm going to my Grandma & Grandad's for a roast, and am feeling pretty yucky at the moment, I'm sure ill be fine once I've had a Yorkshire pudding! Mmmmm yorkshires!! Have a lovely day!


----------



## laura3103

Well it went a lot better than I expected my others 2s dad did a runner as soon as I told him.

So it went like this he came round we had :sex: thought it was was best to make him happy first then I dropped it out the look of shock on his face was enough but he didn't bolt I cried he said it would be ok we talked for a while then he left and was texting me all night. 

Only time will tell now how involved he wants to be but I'll leave that upto him x


----------



## miss_kseniya

Glad it was ok Laura.

I slept in until 11am this morning. The latest I ever normally sleep in is about 8.30am. Guess my body needed the rest


----------



## peanutmomma

teacup22 said:


> YEY! 7 weeks today :D

Me to 7 weeks today go blueberry babies !!!!:happydance:


----------



## peanutmomma

Yippie I am in a great mood woke up to Sex this morning. Of course much more gentel than normal otherwise I would be in lots of pain. lol And soon we are going to make biscuits with sausage gravy for breakfast, and I will be making corned beef and cabbage for the St. Patrick's Day dinner. our family is in luck since my husband and I are both educated chefs. We actually met in culinary school!!! 
AFM personally today, I don't really have much boobie pain, just the nipples are a little sore. And other than waking up at 3 am hungry as can be, so I had a large glass of milk, I feel pretty well. I hope the entire day goes like this. I think a short break from feeling blah is wonderful.


----------



## LoraLoo

Biscuits with sausage gravy?! :huh:

Happy 7 weeks teacup and peanut!


----------



## peanutmomma

LoraLoo said:


> Biscuits with sausage gravy?! :huh:
> 
> Happy 7 weeks teacup and peanut!

Yep Sausage and gravy on biscuits. I have grown up eating it and making it. I guess it's a US thing not to sure. 

I am really looking forward to making corned beef and cabbage though. Can't tell I am part Irish or anything can you? :thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Biscuits with sausage gravy?! :huh:
> 
> Happy 7 weeks teacup and peanut!

I thought the same? :shrug: it must be very different from we're thinking Lora lol

Hi everyone :) 

So pleased for your sister camocutie how lovely :happydance:

Nice to see everyone seems happy and are progressing nicely :thumbup:

AFM I woke up with the biggest craving for a roast dinner, so my mums gone to London so I've invited my dad and brother round and dh is going to cook us a roast pork lunch/tea with all the trimmings.... I can't wait. The pork cooking smells divine :cloud9:


----------



## peanutmomma

wow I just gave myself a history lesson. I just learned that North American biscuits are that similar to European scones I knew there was a difference but wow ok


----------



## LoraLoo

peanutmomma said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Biscuits with sausage gravy?! :huh:
> 
> Happy 7 weeks teacup and peanut!
> 
> Yep Sausage and gravy on biscuits. I have grown up eating it and making it. I guess it's a US thing not to sure.
> 
> I am really looking forward to making corned beef and cabbage though. Can't tell I am part Irish or anything can you? :thumbup:Click to expand...

Never heard of sausage gravy on biscuits. Sounds gross :haha: lol.


----------



## LoraLoo

peanutmomma said:


> wow I just gave myself a history lesson. I just learned that North American biscuits are that similar to European scones I knew there was a difference but wow ok

Im going to have to google this, over here you would have scones with jam and cream.#

Honest when you said biscuits and gravy i had images of digestives :rofl:


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Biscuits with sausage gravy?! :huh:
> 
> Happy 7 weeks teacup and peanut!
> 
> I thought the same? :shrug: it must be very different from we're thinking Lora lol
> 
> Hi everyone :)
> 
> So pleased for your sister camocutie how lovely :happydance:
> 
> Nice to see everyone seems happy and are progressing nicely :thumbup:
> 
> AFM I woke up with the biggest craving for a roast dinner, so my mums gone to London so I've invited my dad and brother round and dh is going to cook us a roast pork lunch/tea with all the trimmings.... I can't wait. The pork cooking smells divine :cloud9:Click to expand...

Sounds lush! You are so lucky your dh cooks! Aaroon just cannot cook, he has tried on about 3 occassions (in 14 years) and failed miserably each time, and the kitchen looked like a bomb had gone off.


----------



## MandaAnda

Biscuits there are like savoury scones. It's nice. What the British call biscuits, Americans call cookies. And I also think they celebrate St Patrick'S Day more than real Irish people.


----------



## Gemie

peanutmomma said:


> wow I just gave myself a history lesson. I just learned that North American biscuits are that similar to European scones I knew there was a difference but wow ok

So it would be like scones with sausage and gravy? Is the gravy the same as what I'm thinking? Like what you put on a roast dinner.
Scones are a sweet item aren't they? :shrug:


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> wow I just gave myself a history lesson. I just learned that North American biscuits are that similar to European scones I knew there was a difference but wow ok
> 
> So it would be like scones with sausage and gravy? Is the gravy the same as what I'm thinking? Like what you put on a roast dinner.
> Scones are a sweet item aren't they? :shrug:Click to expand...

I think we totally have the wrong idea :rofl:


----------



## stephaniexx

I think in the USA biscuits are savoury lol (or so I've come to learn from the beautiful creatures novel lol).

I must have gravy with everything today! I just spent 10 minutes looking for frozen roast potatoes in the freezer just so I can have them with gravy lol.

Anyone else getting awful trapped wind? It gives me awful 'stitch' like pains in my side, had it in my last pregnancy too.


----------



## Tower6

Omg ladies LOL this cracks me up as the only breakfast I order is biscuits and gravy at restaurants and I actually make it amazingly at home. It sounds really good right now!! It is 7:00 am and I woke up at 6 and ate pizza and couldn't sleep lol if you would call a biscuit a scone then yes, that with gravy would be discusting lol those are a sweet pastry that you have with coffee and usually icing drizzled on them. Biscuits are a type of buttery flaky "bread" but not bread lol idk but it's delicious!! Next to pancakes and French toast that's the top american breakfasts. 
What is Yorkshire pudding? Dessert? Cuz now I'm sitting here thinking of puddin and I kinds want some lol


----------



## LoraLoo

Tower6 said:


> Omg ladies LOL this cracks me up as the only breakfast I order is biscuits and gravy at restaurants and I actually make it amazingly at home. It sounds really good right now!! It is 7:00 am and I woke up at 6 and ate pizza and couldn't sleep lol if you would call a biscuit a scone then yes, that with gravy would be discusting lol those are a sweet pastry that you have with coffee and usually icing drizzled on them. Biscuits are a type of buttery flaky "bread" but not bread lol idk but it's delicious!! Next to pancakes and French toast that's the top american breakfasts.
> What is Yorkshire pudding? Dessert? Cuz now I'm ditto here thinking of puddin and I kinds want some lol

No you have yorkshire pudding on a roast dinner :haha: though i believe you can also have sweet yorkshire puddings (in the same way as pancakes i guess) x


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> Omg ladies LOL this cracks me up as the only breakfast I order is biscuits and gravy at restaurants and I actually make it amazingly at home. It sounds really good right now!! It is 7:00 am and I woke up at 6 and ate pizza am couldn't sleep lol if you would call a biscuit a scone then that with gravy would be discussing lol those are a sweet pastry that you have with coffee and usually icing drizzled on them. Biscuits are a type of buttery flaky "bread" but not bread lol idk but it's delicious!! Next to pancakes and French toast that's the top american breakfasts.
> What is Yorkshire pudding? Dessert? Cuz now I'm ditto here thinking of puddin and I kinds want some lol

Oh gosh this is confusing! :rofl:

Yorkshire puds are what you have with a roast dinner though to describe them to someone who doesn't know it would sound horrible as the mixture is the batter you make pancakes with :haha:
I have an idea that American pancakes are different to uk ones :shrug:


----------



## Tower6

Hahahahaha I never knew things were so different where we all are!


----------



## Gemie

This is a roast dinner with a Yorkshire pudding on it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gemie

.....awww man now I'm starving :rofl: come on dinner cooooook!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

You cant beat a roast dinner! We arent having one today :( Saying that im not hungry we must have been up really early cos we had a drive out and went for a walk this morning, i came home and did lunch and checked the time and it was only 11.30am :wacko: Oops :haha:


----------



## MandaAnda

American biscuits are savoury. The gravy is thicker, more sauce like. It really is good.

The British do NOT put icing on a scone. It's not a cinnamon roll. Ew. 

American pancakes are just like Scotch pancakes, not the crepe kind.

And there's not really a Yorkshire pudding equal in the USA. But you'd like it. I made some for my family, and they really liked them.


----------



## Tower6

Ok so that is brown gravy to us. When you cook your roast or turkey you take the drippings and make it into gravy :) gravy with sausage for biscuits is white. We have two kinds of gravy :) what is the round bread? Seems like a roll which is more "bready" than a biscuit ( more like a dinner roll) but closer to it than a scone :) yummmmmm


----------



## Tower6

Yum!!! Crepes! I love those! Way more than a pancake!


----------



## laura3103

Your all making so hungry and all I really want is cockles and tesco dont have any!!


----------



## LoraLoo

laura3103 said:


> Your all making so hungry and all I really want is cockles and tesco dont have any!!

:sick:


----------



## Excited4First

Hi girls can you add me for November 13??


----------



## Tower6

Welcome to the chatty group lol


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> Your all making so hungry and all I really want is cockles and tesco dont have any!!
> 
> :sick:Click to expand...

I second the :sick: lau they're just wrong mate :nope:


----------



## Excited4First

Haha thanks! I didn't read through but it looks like you all were discussing differeces between us and Uk? I love those threads!

How is everybody feeling? The only real thing I notice is that I have to eat beef. I didn't eat any red meat for 14 years and all of a sudden I HAD to have it. I feel tiny bits of cramping and my nipples are getting a little sensitive. I'm still breastfeeding my 8 month old I dunno how long I'm going to. I cant imagine keeping up when the exhaustion n morning sickness hits. 

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Gemie

Excited4First said:


> Haha thanks! I didn't read through but it looks like you all were discussing differeces between us and Uk? I love those threads!
> 
> How is everybody feeling? The only real thing I notice is that I have to eat beef. I didn't eat any red meat for 14 years and all of a sudden I HAD to have it. I feel tiny bits of cramping and my nipples are getting a little sensitive. I'm still breastfeeding my 8 month old I dunno how long I'm going to. I cant imagine keeping up when the exhaustion n morning sickness hits.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.

Congrats and welcome Hun :)

Yeah we were getting confused by the difference between USA and uk foods :haha:

I was craving beef today but ended up with a pork joint instead, really wish I'd gone with it now. Never mind I'm sure the pork will be lovely :)


----------



## MandaAnda

Tower, the round bread is a Yorkshire pudding.

I'm American but have lived in the UK for 10.5 years, so I think I've got it mostly all translated in my head.


----------



## peanutmomma

MandaAnda said:


> Biscuits there are like savoury scones. It's nice. What the British call biscuits, Americans call cookies. And I also think they celebrate St Patrick'S Day more than real Irish people.


Yes, St. Patrick's Day here is a national holiday. Where you don't have to be Irish to celebrate. And DH says it's quite true Americans do celebrate i more than Ireland itself. LOL Mostly people here use it as an excuse to drink all day. DH and his brother are going out later for a few Guinness. I just like the food and such. we have lots of parades all over the country too.


----------



## peanutmomma

this is biscuits and gravy but I don't have the fries with it
 



Attached Files:







200px-Biscuits-and-gravy.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## peanutmomma

just to let all you other ladies know I am a POAS addict too. I have one cheapy from a local store I just peed on and since I have read that weeks 7 ish one can start to get the hook effect I peed a little in a cup then added about a teaspoon, or 1/3 oz, of water then used the dropper to put the 4 drops on the test. i will post it after i write this LOL :blush: as soon as drop 4 hit the spot where you add it the line came up on the Test part a few seconds before the control even got to start. I am silly. DH said he didn't mind bc we were trying to see if the hook effect was working yet and BC I have read that I am not the only momma to be that wants to make sure everything is working right. 

This is literally 5 seconds after I added the pee to it. This makes test number 10 at home 12 in all
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## zowiey

Wow! What did I miss??!
My dinner was amazing, Why are Grandma dinners so good?! She even made chocolate sponge with chocolate custard. Yum!

Peanut, I have never seen biscuits & gravy before, is the gravy meaty or creamy? Interesting!

As for Yorkshire puddings, they are so tasty! Hubby's uncle & cousins are Canadian & whenever they come over, always want Yorkshire puddings.

I'm now sat on the settee in my onsie watching only fools & horses! It's like the perfect Sunday for me! :haha:


----------



## Tower6

Yumm ok so I thought Yorkshire pudding was the brown gravy lol but if it's the round tying then "pudding" isn't like pudding to us haha Im craving tapioca and that's nowhere close!! Lol 
manda- what do you have there that would be like jello brand instant pudding?


----------



## Tower6

Oh my gosh chocolate sponge with chocolate custard!!!! Now I can't imagine that wrong and I want some now that you described all that u ate! Man I wish I had a yummy meal waiting for later! Hubby is fishing all day and then we have a bday at 6 tonight. Hopefully it's yummy cake! Haha

I need to eat breakfast but don't want to cook cyz the smells won't be good right now! Just need to eat ASAP


----------



## peanutmomma

zowiey said:


> Wow! What did I miss??!
> My dinner was amazing, Why are Grandma dinners so good?! She even made chocolate sponge with chocolate custard. Yum!
> 
> Peanut, I have never seen biscuits & gravy before, is the gravy meaty or creamy? Interesting!
> 
> As for Yorkshire puddings, they are so tasty! Hubby's uncle & cousins are Canadian & whenever they come over, always want Yorkshire puddings.
> 
> I'm now sat on the settee in my onsie watching only fools & horses! It's like the perfect Sunday for me! :haha:

it's meaty it's ground sausage cooked and then add milk and flour to take the gravy. Stir til thickened and put over Biscuits, I know a way to describe them better like hot rolls that didn't proof before baking. That maybe better.


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Yumm ok so I thought Yorkshire pudding was the brown gravy lol but if it's the round tying then "pudding" isn't like pudding to us haha Im craving tapioca and that's nowhere close!! Lol
> manda- what do you have there that would be like jello brand instant pudding?

YUMMY tapioca is great I will go grab a pudding cup not that you mentioned it. lol


----------



## Tower6

Hahah ;)

I'm excited girls! Today was the due date for the official 2nd missed AF!!! Yay!


----------



## peanutmomma

that is awesome news tower congrats to you


----------



## gardenofedens

Excited4First said:


> Hi girls can you add me for November 13??
> 
> How is everybody feeling? The only real thing I notice is that I have to eat beef. I didn't eat any red meat for 14 years and all of a sudden I HAD to have it. I feel tiny bits of cramping and my nipples are getting a little sensitive. I'm still breastfeeding my 8 month old I dunno how long I'm going to. I cant imagine keeping up when the exhaustion n morning sickness hits.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.

Hi there! My daughter is seven months and I'm due around November 16! We are stil nursing around the clock and I'm dreading the sensitive nipples. Right now it only gets a little irritated when she pulls off and back on impatient for let down. I'm hoping the exhaustion and morning sickness stay away at least a while longer since dh and I are moving over the next two weekends! I didn't have ms with my dd, just foods aversions for 2 weeks. I'd be ok if we skip that entirely! Lol. Dry crackers and water for two weeks wasn't much fun and couldn't have been great for the pregnancy!


----------



## Excited4First

gardenofedens said:


> Excited4First said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls can you add me for November 13??
> 
> How is everybody feeling? The only real thing I notice is that I have to eat beef. I didn't eat any red meat for 14 years and all of a sudden I HAD to have it. I feel tiny bits of cramping and my nipples are getting a little sensitive. I'm still breastfeeding my 8 month old I dunno how long I'm going to. I cant imagine keeping up when the exhaustion n morning sickness hits.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Hi there! My daughter is seven months and I'm due around November 16! We are stil nursing around the clock and I'm dreading the sensitive nipples. Right now it only gets a little irritated when she pulls off and back on impatient for let down. I'm hoping the exhaustion and morning sickness stay away at least a while longer since dh and I are moving over the next two weekends! I didn't have ms with my dd, just foods aversions for 2 weeks. I'd be ok if we skip that entirely! Lol. Dry crackers and water for two weeks wasn't much fun and couldn't have been great for the pregnancy!Click to expand...

Hi! Sounds like we have a lot on common! ! This pregnancy was actuallly a bit of a surprise for us, it was my first period (February 6) since concieving my 8 month old and hubby and I were essentially ntnp but honestly didn't think it would happen. Then when my period never came I put it down to irregular cycle due to bf.. I kept getting bfn. I guess I was testing a little too early! So exciting!

My nipples are definitely getting more sensitive by the day. He also gets frustrated and I think my supple may be decreasing a tiny bit. He has been pretty clingy due to teething the past couple of days.. so maybe hes just nursing more. 

Yes I hope Ms stays away. I was severely nauseous with my first pregnancy from weeks 7-15. Ugh! Cringe thinking about it! Your little girl is so adorable. I see you're in California, I'm all the way across the States in tiny Delaware! Nice to meet you.


----------



## teacup22

Oh MY GOSH!!! WHO mentioned chocolate sponge and custard.... 
I need some now! Like the stuff we had at school! Yumm


----------



## MandaAnda

Tower, US Jello pudding is just like custard here, I guess. We do use "pudding" as a word for dessert as well. But Yorkshire puddings and steak an kidney (suet) puddings aren't sweet at all and aren't dessert. ;)


----------



## LoraLoo

peanutmomma said:


> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> Wow! What did I miss??!
> My dinner was amazing, Why are Grandma dinners so good?! She even made chocolate sponge with chocolate custard. Yum!
> 
> Peanut, I have never seen biscuits & gravy before, is the gravy meaty or creamy? Interesting!
> 
> As for Yorkshire puddings, they are so tasty! Hubby's uncle & cousins are Canadian & whenever they come over, always want Yorkshire puddings.
> 
> I'm now sat on the settee in my onsie watching only fools & horses! It's like the perfect Sunday for me! :haha:
> 
> *it's meaty it's ground sausage cooked and then add milk and flour to take the gravy. Stir til thickened and put over Biscuits, *I know a way to describe them better like hot rolls that didn't proof before baking. That maybe better.Click to expand...

These descriptions just arent doing it for me! Im sure its really lovely when you try it but i just cant imagine what that tastes like. Is it not, well floury?! lol x

Can tell we are a bunch of pregnant women, all weve talked about all afternoon is food! :winkwink:


----------



## peanutmomma

true but at least the talk of food isn't making anybody sick... Well, I hope it's not


----------



## LoraLoo

peanutmomma said:


> true but at least the talk of food isn't making anybody sick... Well, I hope it's not

No, but lack of food is! Im finding if i dont eat every couple of hours i feel really sic. Anyone else? x


----------



## Storked

LoraLoo said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> Wow! What did I miss??!
> My dinner was amazing, Why are Grandma dinners so good?! She even made chocolate sponge with chocolate custard. Yum!
> 
> Peanut, I have never seen biscuits & gravy before, is the gravy meaty or creamy? Interesting!
> 
> As for Yorkshire puddings, they are so tasty! Hubby's uncle & cousins are Canadian & whenever they come over, always want Yorkshire puddings.
> 
> I'm now sat on the settee in my onsie watching only fools & horses! It's like the perfect Sunday for me! :haha:
> 
> *it's meaty it's ground sausage cooked and then add milk and flour to take the gravy. Stir til thickened and put over Biscuits, *I know a way to describe them better like hot rolls that didn't proof before baking. That maybe better.Click to expand...
> 
> These descriptions just arent doing it for me! Im sure its really lovely when you try it but i just cant imagine what that tastes like. Is it not, well floury?! lol x
> 
> Can tell we are a bunch of pregnant women, all weve talked about all afternoon is food! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Not floury at all :D thick white gravy with bits of cooked sausage over flaky biscuits- or even over torn bread. SOS was popular with my grandpa :D


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> true but at least the talk of food isn't making anybody sick... Well, I hope it's not
> 
> No, but lack of food is! Im finding if i dont eat every couple of hours i feel really sic. Anyone else? xClick to expand...

Yep, if I even get a bit peckish I feel sick :( it's horrid. 
I don't fancy eating either which makes it so hard!


----------



## Gemie

Well we had roast pork (no crackling as it failed :nope:) cabbage, carrots, broccoli, roast potatoes (dh's roast spuds are to die for :) ) honey roast parsnips and chocolate brownie and cream for afters. I'm suitable full now. Dh cooked and washed up... He's a keeper :cloud9:

I have to say I'm still not feeling the buiscuits sausage and gravy, I just can't imagine what it would taste like :shrug:


----------



## Storked

Gemie, biscuits and gravy tastes so good :) comforting. It is a comfort food!


----------



## gardenofedens

Excited4First said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited4First said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls can you add me for November 13??
> 
> How is everybody feeling? The only real thing I notice is that I have to eat beef. I didn't eat any red meat for 14 years and all of a sudden I HAD to have it. I feel tiny bits of cramping and my nipples are getting a little sensitive. I'm still breastfeeding my 8 month old I dunno how long I'm going to. I cant imagine keeping up when the exhaustion n morning sickness hits.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Hi there! My daughter is seven months and I'm due around November 16! We are stil nursing around the clock and I'm dreading the sensitive nipples. Right now it only gets a little irritated when she pulls off and back on impatient for let down. I'm hoping the exhaustion and morning sickness stay away at least a while longer since dh and I are moving over the next two weekends! I didn't have ms with my dd, just foods aversions for 2 weeks. I'd be ok if we skip that entirely! Lol. Dry crackers and water for two weeks wasn't much fun and couldn't have been great for the pregnancy!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! Sounds like we have a lot on common! ! This pregnancy was actuallly a bit of a surprise for us, it was my first period (February 6) since concieving my 8 month old and hubby and I were essentially ntnp but honestly didn't think it would happen. Then when my period never came I put it down to irregular cycle due to bf.. I kept getting bfn. I guess I was testing a little too early! So exciting!
> 
> My nipples are definitely getting more sensitive by the day. He also gets frustrated and I think my supple may be decreasing a tiny bit. He has been pretty clingy due to teething the past couple of days.. so maybe hes just nursing more.
> 
> Yes I hope Ms stays away. I was severely nauseous with my first pregnancy from weeks 7-15. Ugh! Cringe thinking about it! Your little girl is so adorable. I see you're in California, I'm all the way across the States in tiny Delaware! Nice to meet you.Click to expand...

Ugh, Abigail just started teething a few days ago too! Definitely no fun! I can't so much as turn my back on her let alone walk out of the room without her screaming! My supply has dropped too so I'm taking supplements to keep it up. After needing fertility drugs to conceive our daughter, I thought we would be waiting for ages to conceive again. Can't believe it only took five cycles, lol! We haven't told anyone yet and I'm not looking forward to telling my mom, but I'm beyond excited to be pregnant again!!


----------



## zowiey

Evening ladies!

I have another question! Lol! Can't you tell I'm a first timer?! :haha:

Yesterday I felt icky all day but come evening I was fine, today I felt fine until I woke up from my nap at 5pm, since then I've felt horribly sick & dizzy, which has resulted in me being sick 3 times. I feel a bit sicky & dizzy now, but not as bad, but then I'm lying down in bed. My question, could this be a start of ms? Or more likely a bug of some sort? I don't eat meat, so I don't think it's related to my dinner, and I haven't needed to eat anything since?

Thanks, and I'm sorry for all the stupid questions!


----------



## Gemie

zowiey said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> I have another question! Lol! Can't you tell I'm a first timer?! :haha:
> 
> Yesterday I felt icky all day but come evening I was fine, today I felt fine until I woke up from my nap at 5pm, since then I've felt horribly sick & dizzy, which has resulted in me being sick 3 times. I feel a bit sicky & dizzy now, but not as bad, but then I'm lying down in bed. My question, could this be a start of ms? Or more likely a bug of some sort? I don't eat meat, so I don't think it's related to my dinner, and I haven't needed to eat anything since?
> 
> Thanks, and I'm sorry for all the stupid questions!

Sounds like classic ms Hun. Don't worry.


----------



## LoraLoo

Sounds like MS! I always found it worse if i woke suddenly from a deep sleep too x


----------



## zowiey

Thanks gemie, it just came on so quickly, so I wasn't sure what to think. Part of me, as crazy as it sounds was hoping it was ms! But then my rational side was saying its just a bug!


----------



## Gemie

zowiey said:


> Thanks gemie, it just came on so quickly, so I wasn't sure what to think. Part of me, as crazy as it sounds was hoping it was ms! But then my rational side was saying its just a bug!

It does come on suddenly sometimes. Feeling icky is a good thing in pregnancy haha x


----------



## laura3103

Well I got my cockles had to drive to 3 chip shops tho as 2 didn't have any!! 

Soo tired today even had an afternoon nap while at my friends! X


----------



## peanutmomma

Storked said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> Wow! What did I miss??!
> My dinner was amazing, Why are Grandma dinners so good?! She even made chocolate sponge with chocolate custard. Yum!
> 
> Peanut, I have never seen biscuits & gravy before, is the gravy meaty or creamy? Interesting!
> 
> As for Yorkshire puddings, they are so tasty! Hubby's uncle & cousins are Canadian & whenever they come over, always want Yorkshire puddings.
> 
> I'm now sat on the settee in my onsie watching only fools & horses! It's like the perfect Sunday for me! :haha:
> 
> *it's meaty it's ground sausage cooked and then add milk and flour to take the gravy. Stir til thickened and put over Biscuits, *I know a way to describe them better like hot rolls that didn't proof before baking. That maybe better.Click to expand...
> 
> These descriptions just arent doing it for me! Im sure its really lovely when you try it but i just cant imagine what that tastes like. Is it not, well floury?! lol x
> 
> Can tell we are a bunch of pregnant women, all weve talked about all afternoon is food! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Not floury at all :D thick white gravy with bits of cooked sausage over flaky biscuits- or even over torn bread. SOS was popular with my grandpa :DClick to expand...

yes SOS works great too LOL not too many people I know in MN call it SO I grew up in Missouri and we called it that . LOL


----------



## peanutmomma

Wow!! Hello sense of smell!!! WE are upstairs in our room and I become overwhelmed with a smell of meat cooking, DH says I am crazy bc he doesn't smell anything. I make him go down to the kitchen with me as I am almost gagging it is such a strong smell. And there is my brother in law cooking a roast that they bought two days ago and had to cook. The lid was on the skillet. I can smell the laundry after being washed as DH is coming up the stairs with it and the door is partially shut. I know experts say your smell gets enhanced but wow anyone else?


----------



## Storked

peanutmomma said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> Wow! What did I miss??!
> My dinner was amazing, Why are Grandma dinners so good?! She even made chocolate sponge with chocolate custard. Yum!
> 
> Peanut, I have never seen biscuits & gravy before, is the gravy meaty or creamy? Interesting!
> 
> As for Yorkshire puddings, they are so tasty! Hubby's uncle & cousins are Canadian & whenever they come over, always want Yorkshire puddings.
> 
> I'm now sat on the settee in my onsie watching only fools & horses! It's like the perfect Sunday for me! :haha:
> 
> *it's meaty it's ground sausage cooked and then add milk and flour to take the gravy. Stir til thickened and put over Biscuits, *I know a way to describe them better like hot rolls that didn't proof before baking. That maybe better.Click to expand...
> 
> These descriptions just arent doing it for me! Im sure its really lovely when you try it but i just cant imagine what that tastes like. Is it not, well floury?! lol x
> 
> Can tell we are a bunch of pregnant women, all weve talked about all afternoon is food! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Not floury at all :D thick white gravy with bits of cooked sausage over flaky biscuits- or even over torn bread. SOS was popular with my grandpa :DClick to expand...
> 
> yes SOS works great too LOL not too many people I know in MN call it SO I grew up in Missouri and we called it that . LOLClick to expand...

Must be a southern thing eh? In Texas we call it SOS too- they even served it for lunch at school as a kid :D


----------



## peanutmomma

ok need advice, I am sitting here going back and forth with this site and an online baby registry looking at neutral stuff when all of a sudden my right side just below my belly button line but to the right, tightens up really quick, not painful though, and I put my hand on it I could feel my heartbeat like 5 or 6 times then it went away. It is like NOTHING I have ever felt before? I don't think it was gas, but maybe was it? Or possibly my organs moving? Anyone have an insight? Maybe just some weird muscle spasm not related to pregnancy? I am not worried it was kind of a cool feeling, just never felt it before


----------



## LoraLoo

peanutmomma said:


> ok need advice, I am sitting here going back and forth with this site and an online baby registry looking at neutral stuff when all of a sudden my right side just below my belly button line but to the right, tightens up really quick, not painful though, and I put my hand on it I could feel my heartbeat like 5 or 6 times then it went away. It is like NOTHING I have ever felt before? I don't think it was gas, but maybe was it? Or possibly my organs moving? Anyone have an insight? Maybe just some weird muscle spasm not related to pregnancy? I am not worried it was kind of a cool feeling, just never felt it before

It doesnt sound related to the pregnancy hun, as the womb isnt anywhere near the belly button at this stage :flower:


----------



## laura3103

Ms has hit me hard today omg how do women cope with this? It's all new to me I feel terrible!

On the plus side just looking at prices for my gender scan and the packages are better this time round


----------



## lovehearts

Im in brum too laura and I have found a place in Lichfield that does an early scan for £50, i duno how far lichfield is from you.


----------



## lovehearts

crap - ignore me :rofl: I thought you meant an early scan :dohh:


----------



## Excited4First

I'm making my appointment today! Tying to get in on Thursday or Friday :happydance:. With my first pregnancy I went to my regular gyn doctor, not ob office, and they did an internal scan. Do they usually do an internal at the very first appointment? I guess I can ask today, lol. So excited! When are your first appointments ladies?


----------



## miss_kseniya

Is it just me, or are these early days so long, drawn out and boring. Guess it's the only downside to finding out so early. Can't wait until 2nd April when I get my early scan...will be 7+4 then so hopefully get to see everything.

Keep having odd moments of nausea that barely last and dull cramping on and off which seems better after using loo or passing wind, so it could be wind that's causing the feeling.


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Ms has hit me hard today omg how do women cope with this? It's all new to me I feel terrible!
> 
> On the plus side just looking at prices for my gender scan and the packages are better this time round
> 
> View attachment 583869

Omg lau is that peek a baby??? I'm going all over Lichfield for our early scan and its going to cost £50 so £45 at peek a baby would be amazing :)


----------



## Gemie

lovehearts said:


> Im in brum too laura and I have found a place in Lichfield that does an early scan for £50, i duno how far lichfield is from you.

thats where I'm booked in but I'd rather go to the place on I had my gender scan with poppy :thumbup:


----------



## lovehearts

Where is peek a baby? What day are you booked in for your scan gemie?


----------



## Gemie

lovehearts said:


> Where is peek a baby? What day are you booked in for your scan gemie?

It's in quinton. Do you know where the pdsa is? It's not far from there.

I was booked in for 27th but I'm not going all over Lichfield now I've found out you can have an early scan at peek a baby :happydance: that's new because last time they didn't offer that facility. X


----------



## zowiey

Oh I can't find any places close to me, I'm thinking, if everything is ok with Bubs at my 8 week scan next Tues, I might book a scan for 10 weeks, then the 12 week scan won't seem so far away!

I am feeling rough today :sick: not sure if my breakfast is going to making a re-appearance soon, I'm like watery mouth central right now!


----------



## Gemie

I always thought this was pretty reasonable in Hinckley £50 for an early scan x

https://face2facebabyscans.co.uk/blog/maternity-scans/


----------



## zowiey

I found that one too Gemie, but its quite a trek from us, but if I can't find anything else, I'll go there!


----------



## peanutmomma

morning ladies hope everyone is getting along with pregnancy symptoms at least okay today
AFM- I feel like I have just ran a marathon. My bbs are sore from feeling full and heavy :thumbup: But, I was able to put a bra on. My and and hips and even sides feel like I was working out in my sleep or something LOL. I am a bit nauseous this morning, but it's due to my diabetes not pregnancy. See they tell me most MS is from momma having a low blood sugar. Well, I get it from that, but if my Blood Sugars are to high I get nauseous too :sick: once I get it back down I will be ok. I get to see an endocrinologist for my diabetes tomorrow So happy then WEDNESDAY I GET TO SEE PEANUT ON THE SCREEN !!!!!:kiss:


----------



## Nanaki

Gemie said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> Ms has hit me hard today omg how do women cope with this? It's all new to me I feel terrible!
> 
> On the plus side just looking at prices for my gender scan and the packages are better this time round
> 
> View attachment 583869
> 
> 
> Omg lau is that peek a baby??? I'm going all over Lichfield for our early scan and its going to cost £50 so £45 at peek a baby would be amazing :)Click to expand...

Hi sorry to barge in on conv!! Gemie you in lichfield? I am about 15-20 mins away from you as I am in Burton! Lol xxxt its cheap at that price for private scan? Xxx


----------



## lovehearts

Thanx gemie. I looked online and its the same distance to the lichfield place too so ill stick there. Im going on the 4th april x


----------



## Excited4First

I just made my appointment, it's April 10. I don't get my first scan until 18-24 weeks! With my first i had a scan at 6 weeks and 10 weeks. Long wait it seems this time.


----------



## Gemie

Nanaki said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> Ms has hit me hard today omg how do women cope with this? It's all new to me I feel terrible!
> 
> On the plus side just looking at prices for my gender scan and the packages are better this time round
> 
> View attachment 583869
> 
> 
> Omg lau is that peek a baby??? I'm going all over Lichfield for our early scan and its going to cost £50 so £45 at peek a baby would be amazing :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi sorry to barge in on conv!! Gemie you in lichfield? I am about 15-20 mins away from you as I am in Burton! Lol xxxt its cheap at that price for private scan? XxxClick to expand...

No I'm nr dudley but lichfield was cheap so we were going there but now I know one nr us is cheaper I'm going to book the nearer one instead. X


----------



## zowiey

Excited4First said:


> I just made my appointment, it's April 10. I don't get my first scan until 18-24 weeks! With my first i had a scan at 6 weeks and 10 weeks. Long wait it seems this time.

Wow, that is a long wait, are you in the UK? Can you get a private scan earlier?


----------



## Gemie

I think it's common for USA mums to not have scans until 18/20 weeks?


----------



## SmileyShazza

I'm really struggling at the moment. Last week LO was really ill, I was struck down with MS and I felt pregnant. Now I have come down with a really bad cold, I literally cannot breathe because I have so much congestion in my nose, my sinuses are throbbing and I can feel it all in my ears - I also have the worst cough which is just constant. I haven't slept properly now for about 10 days, firstly because DS was coughing all night or being sick but now its because my cough is keeping me awake - I'm physically and mentally exhausted :( :(

I'm really worried that because my coughing has been quite violent and severe that it's caused something to go wrong as I just don't feel pregnant anymore :nope: I've not had any ms for a few days and the cramps and stuff I was having seem to have stopped too. Having already had one MMC I know my body may try and hold on to the pregnancy even if it isn't viable :(

I'm at my wits end, I'm tired but the cough is stopping me from sleeping whether it be in the day or at night. I can hardly take anything for my cold which doesn't help as I can't even dose myself up. I've tried all the other things to ry and relieve it (steamy bath, head over bowl of water, lots of fluids, honey & lemon, glycerin cough mixture, lozenges, vicks vaporub on the soles of my feet/back/chest and neck, etc) I've been taking paracetamol and nothing is helping.

I just feel like crying right now :(


----------



## peanutmomma

yes it is apparently common in the US to not have scans til 18/20 weeks. If you are high risk, have good insurance, or find a great clinic like I did they will do a scan around 7-10 weeks for dating purposes and to see if the pregnancy is viable.


----------



## Excited4First

Yes I'm in the US. With my first i was in a different state, Maryland, so they must do things differently as I had one at 6 and 10 weeks there and never had complications.


----------



## zowiey

:hugs: smiley shazza, I'm sure baby is fine, but I know that no amount of times people say that, if you're worried it won't make a difference. Could it be that all pg symptoms have taken a back seat to your cold? Sorry I don't have any good advice or words of comfort :hugs: again & take it easy xx


----------



## missjennakate

Hi all.

Hope you are all well!
My cramps seem to have gone now. Was getting them at night every other day at 4 weeks pregnant. Now just get little twinges. I miss feeling them a little because it was a reminder that there is a little bun in there! 

Have my first midwife appointment on the 8th. Exciting.
I am wishing the time away!


----------



## Gemie

SmileyShazza said:


> I'm really struggling at the moment. Last week LO was really ill, I was struck down with MS and I felt pregnant. Now I have come down with a really bad cold, I literally cannot breathe because I have so much congestion in my nose, my sinuses are throbbing and I can feel it all in my ears - I also have the worst cough which is just constant. I haven't slept properly now for about 10 days, firstly because DS was coughing all night or being sick but now its because my cough is keeping me awake - I'm physically and mentally exhausted :( :(
> 
> I'm really worried that because my coughing has been quite violent and severe that it's caused something to go wrong as I just don't feel pregnant anymore :nope: I've not had any ms for a few days and the cramps and stuff I was having seem to have stopped too. Having already had one MMC I know my body may try and hold on to the pregnancy even if it isn't viable :(
> 
> I'm at my wits end, I'm tired but the cough is stopping me from sleeping whether it be in the day or at night. I can hardly take anything for my cold which doesn't help as I can't even dose myself up. I've tried all the other things to ry and relieve it (steamy bath, head over bowl of water, lots of fluids, honey & lemon, glycerin cough mixture, lozenges, vicks vaporub on the soles of my feet/back/chest and neck, etc) I've been taking paracetamol and nothing is helping.
> 
> I just feel like crying right now :(

:hugs: I really hope you feel better soon. You can use sudofed decongestant spray for your nose.i can't bear to not not breathe through my nose and I was told it was okay Blythe doctor and I used it all through with poppy and I've used it a few times this time too.
Do you have an early reassurance scan booked at all? X


----------



## gardenofedens

Excited4First said:


> I'm making my appointment today! Tying to get in on Thursday or Friday :happydance:. With my first pregnancy I went to my regular gyn doctor, not ob office, and they did an internal scan. Do they usually do an internal at the very first appointment? I guess I can ask today, lol. So excited! When are your first appointments ladies?
> I just made my appointment, it's April 10. I don't get my first scan until 18-24 weeks! With my first i had a scan at 6 weeks and 10 weeks. Long wait it seems this time.

Wow! That is a long time to wait for the scan!! What will they do at the first appt then? Just a doppler? Hearing the heartbeat is better than nothing but that sucks! I'm in California and had scans at 4, 5 and 7 weeks and then every 4-6 weeks for the duration of pregnancy with my daughter. I didn't even ask if the first appt included a scan, I just assumed it did. It had better or else I'll be ticked I waited so long! They offered me an appt this week but I knew there wouldn't be a whole lot to see at five weeks so I pushed it back to seven weeks. Ugh, my dr better be prepared for a scan!! Lol


----------



## peanutmomma

hope everyone starts to feel better soon.


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm not feeling pg at all. I'm trying to not freak out and be thankful for the lack of symptoms but it is still worrisome! Last time around this time I had major food aversions and lots of cramping. I haven't had anything yet this pregnancy...hmmm, maybe I'll test again. Although don't tests stop working at some point because the hcg is too high? When is that? That would freak me out even more instead of being reassuring...


----------



## SmileyShazza

zowiey said:


> :hugs: smiley shazza, I'm sure baby is fine, but I know that no amount of times people say that, if you're worried it won't make a difference. Could it be that all pg symptoms have taken a back seat to your cold? Sorry I don't have any good advice or words of comfort :hugs: again & take it easy xx

Thanks for the :hugs: hun. I did wonder if it may be that my cold has just taken over and is pushing everthing else into the background. I just want to get a decent nights sleep and start to feel better again.



Gemie said:


> :hugs: I really hope you feel better soon. You can use sudofed decongestant spray for your nose.i can't bear to not not breathe through my nose and I was told it was okay Blythe doctor and I used it all through with poppy and I've used it a few times this time too.
> Do you have an early reassurance scan booked at all? X

Thanks hun, I might try and get some of that Sudofed spray then. I haven't told the doctor I'm pregnant yet, am going to get an appointment tomorrow. Was also going to ask what I can take for my cold as this is ridiculous - I just feel utterly rotten :( I was also going to take the opportunity to ask about an early scan but I know the last time we were told they don't provide early scans in this area on the NHS unless you have had multiple losses. Am going to say about the coughing and my worries about not feeling pregnant anymore though. If we can't get one on the NHS I'm going to pay for a private one just for the reassurance that things are ok, that was what we did when I was pregnant with DS.

I wish I could take a dose of Night Nurse as I know that would knock me out and give me a good nights sleep at least but very much doubt that woulfd be allowed :(


----------



## Storked

Eden, Pee sticks should still be working good for you :thumbup: 
maybe you won't get a lot of symptoms until 6 weeks? :flower:


----------



## lovehearts

SmileyShazza said:


> I'm really struggling at the moment. Last week LO was really ill, I was struck down with MS and I felt pregnant. Now I have come down with a really bad cold, I literally cannot breathe because I have so much congestion in my nose, my sinuses are throbbing and I can feel it all in my ears - I also have the worst cough which is just constant. I haven't slept properly now for about 10 days, firstly because DS was coughing all night or being sick but now its because my cough is keeping me awake - I'm physically and mentally exhausted :( :(
> 
> I'm really worried that because my coughing has been quite violent and severe that it's caused something to go wrong as I just don't feel pregnant anymore :nope: I've not had any ms for a few days and the cramps and stuff I was having seem to have stopped too. Having already had one MMC I know my body may try and hold on to the pregnancy even if it isn't viable :(
> 
> I'm at my wits end, I'm tired but the cough is stopping me from sleeping whether it be in the day or at night. I can hardly take anything for my cold which doesn't help as I can't even dose myself up. I've tried all the other things to ry and relieve it (steamy bath, head over bowl of water, lots of fluids, honey & lemon, glycerin cough mixture, lozenges, vicks vaporub on the soles of my feet/back/chest and neck, etc) I've been taking paracetamol and nothing is helping.
> 
> I just feel like crying right now :(

I hope you feel better soon :hugs: I would also try to get an early reassurance scan to ease you mind xx


----------



## Gemie

SmileyShazza said:


> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: smiley shazza, I'm sure baby is fine, but I know that no amount of times people say that, if you're worried it won't make a difference. Could it be that all pg symptoms have taken a back seat to your cold? Sorry I don't have any good advice or words of comfort :hugs: again & take it easy xx
> 
> Thanks for the :hugs: hun. I did wonder if it may be that my cold has just taken over and is pushing everthing else into the background. I just want to get a decent nights sleep and start to feel better again.
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: I really hope you feel better soon. You can use sudofed decongestant spray for your nose.i can't bear to not not breathe through my nose and I was told it was okay Blythe doctor and I used it all through with poppy and I've used it a few times this time too.
> Do you have an early reassurance scan booked at all? XClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, I might try and get some of that Sudofed spray then. I haven't told the doctor I'm pregnant yet, am going to get an appointment tomorrow. Was also going to ask what I can take for my cold as this is ridiculous - I just feel utterly rotten :( I was also going to take the opportunity to ask about an early scan but I know the last time we were told they don't provide early scans in this area on the NHS unless you have had multiple losses. Am going to say about the coughing and my worries about not feeling pregnant anymore though. If we can't get one on the NHS I'm going to pay for a private one just for the reassurance that things are ok, that was what we did when I was pregnant with DS.
> 
> I wish I could take a dose of Night Nurse as I know that would knock me out and give me a good nights sleep at least but very much doubt that woulfd be allowed :(Click to expand...

take a Benadryl to help you sleep. I was advised by my doctor to take one when I was shattered but couldn't switch off they really work :thumbup: they have the same ingredient in them as over the counter sleep aids but are safe in pregnancy. X


----------



## SmileyShazza

Gemie said:


> take a Benadryl to help you sleep. I was advised by my doctor to take one when I was shattered but couldn't switch off they really work :thumbup: they have the same ingredient in them as over the counter sleep aids but are safe in pregnancy. X

Can you get those at the pharmacy or off the shelf?


----------



## Gemie

On the shelf chick, in a blue box. X


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> SmileyShazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: smiley shazza, I'm sure baby is fine, but I know that no amount of times people say that, if you're worried it won't make a difference. Could it be that all pg symptoms have taken a back seat to your cold? Sorry I don't have any good advice or words of comfort :hugs: again & take it easy xx
> 
> Thanks for the :hugs: hun. I did wonder if it may be that my cold has just taken over and is pushing everthing else into the background. I just want to get a decent nights sleep and start to feel better again.
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: I really hope you feel better soon. You can use sudofed decongestant spray for your nose.i can't bear to not not breathe through my nose and I was told it was okay Blythe doctor and I used it all through with poppy and I've used it a few times this time too.
> Do you have an early reassurance scan booked at all? XClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, I might try and get some of that Sudofed spray then. I haven't told the doctor I'm pregnant yet, am going to get an appointment tomorrow. Was also going to ask what I can take for my cold as this is ridiculous - I just feel utterly rotten :( I was also going to take the opportunity to ask about an early scan but I know the last time we were told they don't provide early scans in this area on the NHS unless you have had multiple losses. Am going to say about the coughing and my worries about not feeling pregnant anymore though. If we can't get one on the NHS I'm going to pay for a private one just for the reassurance that things are ok, that was what we did when I was pregnant with DS.
> 
> I wish I could take a dose of Night Nurse as I know that would knock me out and give me a good nights sleep at least but very much doubt that woulfd be allowed :(Click to expand...
> 
> take a Benadryl to help you sleep. I was advised by my doctor to take one when I was shattered but couldn't switch off they really work :thumbup: they have the same ingredient in them as over the counter sleep aids but are safe in pregnancy. XClick to expand...

I didnt know you could take these, thanks for that :thumbup: I'm a terrible sleeper, not helped by a fidgeting 3 year old most nights :dohh:


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmileyShazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: smiley shazza, I'm sure baby is fine, but I know that no amount of times people say that, if you're worried it won't make a difference. Could it be that all pg symptoms have taken a back seat to your cold? Sorry I don't have any good advice or words of comfort :hugs: again & take it easy xx
> 
> Thanks for the :hugs: hun. I did wonder if it may be that my cold has just taken over and is pushing everthing else into the background. I just want to get a decent nights sleep and start to feel better again.
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: I really hope you feel better soon. You can use sudofed decongestant spray for your nose.i can't bear to not not breathe through my nose and I was told it was okay Blythe doctor and I used it all through with poppy and I've used it a few times this time too.
> Do you have an early reassurance scan booked at all? XClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, I might try and get some of that Sudofed spray then. I haven't told the doctor I'm pregnant yet, am going to get an appointment tomorrow. Was also going to ask what I can take for my cold as this is ridiculous - I just feel utterly rotten :( I was also going to take the opportunity to ask about an early scan but I know the last time we were told they don't provide early scans in this area on the NHS unless you have had multiple losses. Am going to say about the coughing and my worries about not feeling pregnant anymore though. If we can't get one on the NHS I'm going to pay for a private one just for the reassurance that things are ok, that was what we did when I was pregnant with DS.
> 
> I wish I could take a dose of Night Nurse as I know that would knock me out and give me a good nights sleep at least but very much doubt that woulfd be allowed :(Click to expand...
> 
> take a Benadryl to help you sleep. I was advised by my doctor to take one when I was shattered but couldn't switch off they really work :thumbup: they have the same ingredient in them as over the counter sleep aids but are safe in pregnancy. XClick to expand...
> 
> I didnt know you could take these, thanks for that :thumbup: I'm a terrible sleeper, not helped by a fidgeting 3 year old most nights :dohh:Click to expand...

yeah, they've been a life saver for me on more than one occasion :thumbup:


----------



## LoraLoo

Grrrr, my hormones are turning me into a right cow. DH is off to help a friend decorate tonight. His friends helped us out loads so its only fair. But Im still sulking, Im just tired, all i want is an hour in the bath to read my book, fat chance with 4 kids!


----------



## Gemie

No ones using the logo :nope:

If you want to the URL is ;

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8380/8532769222_134a1ab5c5_m.jpg


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> No ones using the logo :nope:
> 
> If you want to the URL is ;
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8380/8532769222_134a1ab5c5_m.jpg

I dont think it will fit in my sig i think im already pushing it a bit! will try though!


----------



## teacup22

I don't think it'll fit in my siggy :( 
I'm am so exhausted today. Like I've never been this tred even when I was up feeding DS every 2 hrs for 3 months! 
:( yawn!


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Grrrr, my hormones are turning me into a right cow. DH is off to help a friend decorate tonight. His friends helped us out loads so its only fair. But Im still sulking, Im just tired, all i want is an hour in the bath to read my book, fat chance with 4 kids!

Oh gosh me and dh had a blazing row this time last week actually. He only works part time (he's my Carer too as I have multiple sclerosis) and he's been doing full time just recently as someone is off ill at work so it's been quite hard for me and last week I'd totally forgot about his monthly photography club meet, I was t expec ting it so I threw a complete fit :blush: in hindsight I apologised as I was being selfish but at the time I was so mad and blind to it that I wasn't completely unreaonsable. Oops!

Don't worry chick it'll pass... You might even get your bath :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

You can use it as your avatar if you want :) x


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> You can use it as your avatar if you want :) x

Im trying to get it into my sig as i dont want to wipe Alfies footprint off, but ive copied the link and its not working. Whst am i doing wrong? x


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> You can use it as your avatar if you want :) x
> 
> Im trying to get it into my sig as i dont want to wipe Alfies footprint off, but ive copied the link and its not working. Whst am i doing wrong? xClick to expand...

Oh no chick I didn't mean you. I know Alfie's footprint needs to be in your avatar :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

Have you pasted it into the little world icon?


----------



## peanutmomma

It won't allow me to use it in signature I will have to play with it, but it allowed it as my avitar


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> Have you pasted it into the little world icon?

:huh: where is that? x


----------



## Gemie

When you go to edit your sig there is a few icons at the top, you know where you can make the text bold and underline text etc? There's a little blue icon that looks like a world? Copy it into that....l I think lol x


----------



## LoraLoo

Did i do it? :happydance:


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Did i do it? :happydance:

Oooh you did it!! Love your siggy pic of eve and Alfie <3


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Did i do it? :happydance:
> 
> Oooh you did it!! Love your siggy pic of eve and Alfie <3Click to expand...

It was the only way i could do it, apparantly i have enough words already in my sig :haha:


----------



## Tower6

Anyone know how to use is as my avatar when trying to do it on an iPhone?


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> Anyone know how to use is as my avatar when trying to do it on an iPhone?

Press and hold the image until it says 'save image' then it'll be saved in your camera roll from there you can make it your avatar. (That's if it works the same as the iPad :))


----------



## Tower6

It never gives me the option to upload an image when I try for any pictures. I keep trying but can't get it in siggi or avatar :(


----------



## Storked

I feel like I am starving but nothing really sounds good right now.


----------



## SmileyShazza

I like the logo but am going to keep my picture of my little man as his face makes me smile when I see it pop up on here :)

Got some Benedryl thanks Gemie - hoping I get a good nights sleep tonight.


----------



## zowiey

I've been wondering how to do it in my phone & also where it came from! I must have missed that post! Thanks Gemie :happydance:


----------



## Gemie

zowiey said:


> I've been wondering how to do it in my phone & also where it came from! I must have missed that post! Thanks Gemie :happydance:

Yay :) x


----------



## zowiey

Oh god, I just cried at Corrie :dohh: what is wrong with me???? :haha:


----------



## gardenofedens

My siggy is completely full and I'm trying to keep it quiet through the rest of bnb for a while longer so I can't have it on my avatar (i can hide my siggy). in a couple months when I announce tho!


----------



## sugarplumbum

Storked said:


> I feel like I am starving but nothing really sounds good right now.

Same here! I seem to have gone off so much food right now...but then start to feel sick as clearly not eating enough...strange!! x


----------



## ukgirl23

wow november babies!! congratulations to you all :) xxxx


----------



## ciaramoy

Can I join in?

I just got my BFP and am 4+1 :happydance: Due date is 25th November!!
Had a miscarriage in Jan so nervous still...had bloods taken yesterday so fingers crossed it all goes ok!!

x


----------



## Tower6

Congrats!! How exciting we will all have little turkey babies to bring to thanksgiving dinner!!


----------



## Storked

ciaramoy said:


> Can I join in?
> 
> I just got my BFP and am 4+1 :happydance: Due date is 25th November!!
> Had a miscarriage in Jan so nervous still...had bloods taken yesterday so fingers crossed it all goes ok!!
> 
> x

Welcome :flower:


----------



## Storked

Acid reflux has arrived :) I didn't have it last pregnancy.


----------



## zowiey

7 weeks today :happydance: Hello Blueberry!!


----------



## teacup22

zowiey said:


> 7 weeks today :happydance: Hello Blueberry!!

YEY! Roll on 8,9 and 10!!
I feel so sick all the time now and it sortof comes and goes in waves! 
Yuck it's horrid :(


----------



## stephaniexx

5 weeks today for me :happydance: I found out at 3w4d it's dragging I already feel like I should be 6 weeks! 9 days til my 1st midwife appointment :)


----------



## laura3103

Well tired to book in with the midwife and guess what she is on holiday how inconsiderate lol so gonna have to wait for a phone call for a booking in app which I'm actually dreading its not great being told I'm overweight and need to diet they must think I look In the mirror and see skinny!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Is it normal to have days where you don't feel pregnant? I woke up this morning and it's the first time I haven't. My dull aches/cramps feel like they are barely there today and I don't feel anything else. 5+4 today. Probably just worrying about nothing but it's a weird feeling.


----------



## LoraLoo

Laura i remember being told i was pre-obese with one of mine- i was a size 10 at the time! (im not now :haha:) Take no notice if they say anything x

Miss K- Yes, it think thats normal, i have had says where i havent felt much sick etc at all.

AFM- Im feeling really rubbish and sorry for myself today. The older 2 are off school ill, Amy has gone to Nursery but William is his usual self and just constantly screaming :nope: Honestly I have never known a child like him, he is never, ever happy. And I feel sick and tired and dont need it!


----------



## Gemie

Hello people :) 

Sorry you're feeling rubbish Lora :( hope the kids are better soon :hugs:

Laura... How inconsiderate lol 

Congrats ciaramoy :happydance: and welcome!

Miss_kseniya it's normal Hun, your hormones fluctuate so some days you'll feel worse than others :flower:

Congrats on all the new milestones girls! :)

AFM I had my first mw appt today it was great, I had the mw who came out to me to monitor my Bp when I was pregnant with poppy so we had a good old natter wile filling my notes out. No mention of my weight (I'm really obese) but no one ever does seem to mention it :shrug: maybe I just see nice people lol 
She had already filled a lot of my notes out for the hospital I want to give birth at. As she knew I'd want to go there again so that was something I needn't have worried about :thumbup:
The only thing m dreading is the gdt when I was pregnant before you just had a blood test 2 hours after you'd eaten but now it's changed and its the full gtd where you fast and have a blood test then a yucky sugary drink wait 2hours and have another blood test..... Man I'm dreading that :cry: I'm such a baby with needles.

Oh well all in all a good appt... Oh and 12 week scan booked for the 1st may.


----------



## teacup22

Got my booking in appt in 2 hrs!!! Excited!


----------



## lovehearts

Hope your kids are better soon lora, I feel your pain, my son appears to have a stomach bug :dohh:

Glad your booking in appointment went well gemie and she sorted out the hospital for you. Exciting having a scan date too. 

Welcome to the new ladies. 

Xx


----------



## Kdk24

At my first mw appt. Waiting to be called. I'm a nervous mess!


----------



## Gemie

Kdk24 said:


> At my first mw appt. Waiting to be called. I'm a nervous mess!

Eeek good luck x


----------



## zowiey

Hope you & kiddies feel better soon Lora :hugs:

I'm jealous of all the mw appointments, my gp said I had to wait until after I had my 8 week scan as anything could go wrong!!!!! She's such a bitch! I mean really, like I'm not aware of what could go wrong, and I was told to ring my gp, by the ivf clinic, hardly like I'm trying to jump the queue (wow! Totally could not think how to spell queue! Is that even right?!!)

Good luck kd, I'm sure it will be fine!

Is anyone else really spotty? I've got loads, I'm not to bothered, but I just don't really get spotty normally :shrug:


----------



## LoraLoo

Gem, Ive had to have the sugary drink with all of mine- even Caitlyn and that'll be coming up 13 years ago. Mind you that time i did puke up and nearly pass out in the car park :wacko: Back then it was 3 hours too, they drew blood 3 times an hour apart, and then i had to have it repeated because id been sick, not good!

Teacup hope your appt goes well!

Lovehearts, oh dear, hope your little boy is better soon and that he doesnt pass it on to you or anyone else in the family!

Grrrrr Zowiey thats really annoying. I hate GPs like that! I was really spotty around the 4 week mark but theyve since cleared up!

So, does everyone else have to fill in their own green notes these days? We never used to have to, the mw used to do it, but now they send you away to fill them in yourself although they do go through it with you. I still have to pick mine up and get them filled in before Sat when she comes!


----------



## southernbound

I'm so jealous of you UK ladies having easy access to midwives! I'd love to use a mw buy there's only one practice in my town and we've had horrible luck with them :( obgyn it is I suppose. My normal gyno called to discuss the results of an ultrasound I had before I got pregnant. I'm nervous now :(


----------



## SmileyShazza

Went to the doctor this morning to register my pregnancy, he said he will send off for my dating scan and to make an appointment with the MW. Tried to do that and was told the system has changed and the midwife will call me to arrange my booking in appt in about 2 weeks! So now I have to sit and wait for them to ring - doesn't make any sense the system was much easier before.

The doctor refused to give me anything for my cough (didn't really think he would) but made me laugh when he saifd "the reason you have a cough is because you have a cold" - good to see years of medical training has made him so knowledgeable :rolleyes: when I said I was worried as my abdominal area and lower back hurt when I cough now and could it be dangerous for the baby his answer was "we just don't know" he totally dismissed the idea of getting an early scan so looks like if we want one we will have to pay for a private one - thats £89 I can do without having to pay out right now :(


----------



## Gemie

SmileyShazza said:


> Went to the doctor this morning to register my pregnancy, he said he will send off for my dating scan and to make an appointment with the MW. Tried to do that and was told the system has changed and the midwife will call me to arrange my booking in appt in about 2 weeks! So now I have to sit and wait for them to ring - doesn't make any sense the system was much easier before.
> 
> The doctor refused to give me anything for my cough (didn't really think he would) but made me laugh when he saifd "the reason you have a cough is because you have a cold" - good to see years of medical training has made him so knowledgeable :rolleyes: when I said I was worried as my abdominal area and lower back hurt when I cough now and could it be dangerous for the baby his answer was "we just don't know" he totally dismissed the idea of getting an early scan so looks like if we want one we will have to pay for a private one - thats £89 I can do without having to pay out right now :(

That sucks! Your doctor is an arse too they get paid thousands to give advice like that :grr:

Did the Benadryl work?


----------



## stephaniexx

Loraloo I've got to fill in my own notes too, we have yellow up here in the northeast :) I cant stop looking at them lol even my container for my wee sample gets me completely excited haha :)


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> *Gem, Ive had to have the sugary drink with all of mine- even Caitlyn and that'll be coming up 13 years ago. Mind you that time i did puke up and nearly pass out in the car park  Back then it was 3 hours too, they drew blood 3 times an hour apart, and then i had to have it repeated because id been sick, not good!*
> 
> Teacup hope your appt goes well!
> 
> Lovehearts, oh dear, hope your little boy is better soon and that he doesnt pass it on to you or anyone else in the family!
> 
> Grrrrr Zowiey thats really annoying. I hate GPs like that! I was really spotty around the 4 week mark but theyve since cleared up!
> 
> So, does everyone else have to fill in their own green notes these days? We never used to have to, the mw used to do it, but now they send you away to fill them in yourself although they do go through it with you. I still have to pick mine up and get them filled in before Sat when she comes!

I'm dreading it even more now :haha:


The mw filled my notes in for me :shrug:


----------



## LoraLoo

Sorry :haha:

I think its a time saving thing that you have to do it yourself, i just sometimes worry that some mums wont be able to understand the terminology iykwim? I know the mw checks it but :shrug:


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Sorry :haha:
> 
> I think its a time saving thing that you have to do it yourself, i just sometimes worry that some mums wont be able to understand the terminology iykwim? I know the mw checks it but :shrug:

I'll let you off :haha:

I think it's awful they're making ladies do it themselves. :nope:


----------



## peanutmomma

going to see the Endocrinologist today to check on my diabetes and make sure it's not to out of wack that little peanut could be in any danger. Then tomorrow morning... I GET MY FIRST SCAN AND GET TO SEE LITTLE PEANUT YIPPIE!!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

peanutmomma said:


> going to see the Endocrinologist today to check on my diabetes and make sure it's not to out of wack that little peanut could be in any danger. Then tomorrow morning... I GET MY FIRST SCAN AND GET TO SEE LITTLE PEANUT YIPPIE!!!!

Thats brilliant Peanut :) Hope you see the little heartbeat flickering away x


----------



## miss_kseniya

Well after my silly worries this morning, the familiar achey full feeling is back and boobs are a bit sore again, so feeling pregnant again haha.

Can I ask to those who have already got kids......when do irriational crazy hormones normally kick in? Have to admit that I feel pretty chilled out at the moment and things that normally would annoy me seem to be fine, almost amusing to me. I know loads of friends who were a hormonal mess most of the time. Am I a bit too early at 5+4 for hormones?


----------



## Tower6

Oh man I am nauseas this morning!! I didn't wake up to eat in the middle of the night (pathetic I know) lol and by the time I woke I was soooooo sick feeling. Trying to stomach food but it's so hard when u feel like throwing up! This is my first real sick moment. I'm feeling better as I eat but I wake up with the worst headaches and thats what makes me feel nauseas I think. I guess I can handle it though, I'm almost 8 weeks and this is the first really sick moment and only had 2 other very small waves of nausea so I'm taking it and being thankful I'm not suffering ms like I did the last 3 pregnancies! It lasted till 5 months with my girls!!!! All 3! I would lay at the toilet huge and pregnant at 5 months holding my belly crying "oh please baby, go easy on me, please share my body more nicely with me" 

My hat's off to all of you girls who have full blown ms! anyone else having these headaches? They feel like a hangover kind of...


----------



## Tower6

They'll hit around 6 weeks and then intensify. And hate to say but idk if they ever go completely away. Lol I thought I seemed totally balanced and normal and "not pregnant" this time but yesterday I cried at the radio show that was on in the car, and in bed I cried when I thought hubby was mean, and again watching a movie. This all being said hike ou hour know that I am NOT a crier. Well I wasn't before kids! When I was little I would get punished and spanked because Rey thought I wasn't remorseful because I never cried when my sisters would cry instantly when getting yelled at lol but I got pregnant with my first and I cry all the time! Haha ahhh the joys Of being a girl


----------



## LoraLoo

Miss K, NEVER too early for hormones. And if you are, you can still use them as an excuse :haha::winkwink: lol.

Ive noticed this week (7) Ive become really emotional and hormones are really kicking in. Sickness has also been alot worse today too x

Tower- my sickness has always been worse with my girls. Think we might be having boys? I think im carrying another boy. No headaches here but my friend is 11 weeks and suffering with them x


----------



## Tower6

Lora- ae we the same due date? I'll have to check the main page but you have seemed really close (date-wise) to all my symptoms. I have my first u/s on Thursday morning!! I'm so excited n nervous


----------



## LoraLoo

Tower6 said:


> Lora- ae we the same due date? I'll have to check the main page but you have seemed really close (date-wise) to all my symptoms. I have my first u/s on Thursday morning!! I'm so excited n nervous

Im 7+1 :flower:

How exciting, scans are both exciting and terrifying! Im hoping to get one soon, going to ask the mw when i see her on Sat, just to put my mind at rest a bit x


----------



## Tower6

Oh I really hope it's a boy!! I have 3 girls and my Family is HUGE and sooo many girls! It would be so awesome to have a boy. I personally don't really know much about raising a boy but this is our last and it would be really cool to at least know how it feels to raise both sexes. My husband thinks boy, and the people that we have told have all just said thu think its a boy so that's got my hopes up! Buuuut I also know that the odds are against me. All my sisters are married into families of boys and They still had girls. Two of them now have a boy each but still- we just don't make many boys lol my baby will make 21 grand kids for my parents and onl half of their kids have had kids!! There's 13 of us and 20 grand kids and out of the 20 there is only 2 boys! So I think the whole family would really love to have a little boy to spoil :)


----------



## LoraLoo

WOW 13 of you! Did you enjoy growing up as part of such a large family? Id love more but this has to be our last x


----------



## Gemie

That's funny me an the mw were saying today how we felt more awful with ms and headaches etc while carrying girls (she had had 3 and bad ms all through 2 boys hardly any ms ) I was felt a lot better with my son. She was convinced ladies who carried girls had more ms and pregnancy symptoms. I tend to agree.
I feel okay at the moment hardly any ms I have a feeling this little one is going to be a boy :cloud9:

Ms_k hormones can kick in at any time and like Lora said, even if they haven't youre allowed to blame them anyway :haha:


----------



## Tower6

Well if this is a boy I agree 100%! I was soooo sick with all the girls and it lasted sooo long! This one I have felt nothin but tired! Exhausted! And then dizzy in the Mornings a little, besides today's sickness. I feel better since I ate though :) whew! 

And yes 13 kids and my mom suffered 9 mc's. It was very sad to watch and go through with her but I love having a big family. We live in a small town so the family seems even bigger when we all get together and being our kids. Haha I have been pregnant with my mom three times so the older ones of us that have kids have siblings younger than our kids. It's weird but it's normal to us now. My kids aunts are in kindergarten and 3rd grade at the same school as they are in 1st,2nd and 4th lol it's always a lot of explaining! Lol I can't even imagine how many grand kids there will be by the time the younger half of the 13 of us starts having kids! We don't buy for any adults at holidays just the young ones and once we have more we decided we will just draw names and buy that way, otherwise we would all be totally broke. Good thing my mom is crafty and we have all been able to make most of the gifts at home and still have them be really neat


----------



## zowiey

Ugh I'm right there with you all on the nausea, and I've just been :sick: I hate being sick, it makes me cry every time- I'm such a baby:haha:

Is anyone else finding they feel worse in the afternoon? I felt mildly icky this morning, but now feel horrible, headachey & knackered. I want to go to bed, but I'm going over to my mums.

Can I take paracetamol? I know ibruofen isn't allowed, but I get confused between aspirin & paracetamol, isn't aspirin the blood thinner?


----------



## zowiey

Wow tower! 13 brothers & sisters, your mum must be amazing! So only 9 more to go for you then :winkwink:


----------



## Gemie

zowiey said:


> Ugh I'm right there with you all on the nausea, and I've just been :sick: I hate being sick, it makes me cry every time- I'm such a baby:haha:
> 
> Is anyone else finding they feel worse in the afternoon? I felt mildly icky this morning, but now feel horrible, headachey & knackered. I want to go to bed, but I'm going over to my mums.
> 
> Can I take paracetamol? I know ibruofen isn't allowed, but I get confused between aspirin & paracetamol, isn't aspirin the blood thinner?

Don't take aspirin at all. Paracetamol is safe :) x


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> Well if this is a boy I agree 100%! I was soooo sick with all the girls and it lasted sooo long! This one I have felt nothin but tired! Exhausted! And then dizzy in the Mornings a little, besides today's sickness. I feel better since I ate though :) whew!
> 
> And yes 13 kids and my mom suffered 9 mc's. It was very sad to watch and go through with her but I love having a big family. We live in a small town so the family seems even bigger when we all get together and being our kids. Haha I have been pregnant with my mom three times so the older ones of us that have kids have siblings younger than our kids. It's weird but it's normal to us now. My kids aunts are in kindergarten and 3rd grade at the same school as they are in 1st,2nd and 4th lol it's always a lot of explaining! Lol I can't even imagine how many grand kids there will be by the time the younger half of the 13 of us starts having kids! We don't buy for any adults at holidays just the young ones and once we have more we decided we will just draw names and buy that way, otherwise we would all be totally broke. Good thing my mom is crafty and we have all been able to make most of the gifts at home and still have them be really neat

That's amazing :)


----------



## zowiey

Thanks Gemie! I thought it was, but thought I'd best check!


----------



## Storked

southernbound said:


> I'm so jealous of you UK ladies having easy access to midwives! I'd love to use a mw buy there's only one practice in my town and we've had horrible luck with them :( obgyn it is I suppose. My normal gyno called to discuss the results of an ultrasound I had before I got pregnant. I'm nervous now :(

Uh oh honey, why are you nervous? :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

What a lovely big family tower! 

Zowiey I defo feel worse as the day goes on. I think it's as I grow more tired.


----------



## Tower6

Lol yes huge family :)

#4 is the final or us. I have a weird thing about even and odd kids- soley based on dumb reasoning like- what is we went to Disneyland or six flags and then one kid doesn't have someone to ride with I sit with haha not that we can ever afford that kind of travel or vacation haha but I'm just wierd I think lol

I also am having a horrible headache today! I think I'm dehydrated. I was told the only thing we can take is Tylenol. Do you guys have that or is that what you are talking about too?


----------



## Gemie

Does anyone have a mild taste of blood in their mouth? I always remember reading about the metallic taste some people get in pregnancy but never had it before :shrug:


----------



## MandaAnda

Paracetamol is Tylenol.


----------



## Kdk24

Tower... What a huge family! We have all girls as well, with huge age gaps. My mom and aunt are 15 yes apart, my sister and I are 13yrs apart, and my two nieces are 6 yes apart. My aunt and sister are 5yrs apart and my oldest niece and I are 5yrs apart. 

Afm... Had my first mw appt today. Eventhing went great! I only saw the mw for a minute but it's a teaching hospital and the mw-in training was wonderful! My uterus is measuring a week ahead, which is reassuring. She also gave me a script to get an ultrasound. Feeling much better about everything now! 

Who else has had an appt. thus far?


----------



## laura3103

Gemie said:


> Hello people :)
> 
> Sorry you're feeling rubbish Lora :( hope the kids are better soon :hugs:
> 
> Laura... How inconsiderate lol
> 
> Congrats ciaramoy :happydance: and welcome!
> 
> Miss_kseniya it's normal Hun, your hormones fluctuate so some days you'll feel worse than others :flower:
> 
> Congrats on all the new milestones girls! :)
> 
> AFM I had my first mw appt today it was great, I had the mw who came out to me to monitor my Bp when I was pregnant with poppy so we had a good old natter wile filling my notes out. No mention of my weight (I'm really obese) but no one ever does seem to mention it :shrug: maybe I just see nice people lol
> She had already filled a lot of my notes out for the hospital I want to give birth at. As she knew I'd want to go there again so that was something I needn't have worried about :thumbup:
> The only thing m dreading is the gdt when I was pregnant before you just had a blood test 2 hours after you'd eaten but now it's changed and its the full gtd where you fast and have a blood test then a yucky sugary drink wait 2hours and have another blood test..... Man I'm dreading that :cry: I'm such a baby with needles.
> 
> Oh well all in all a good appt... Oh and 12 week scan booked for the 1st may.


Oh no I have to have the gdt test with both mine I'm dreading this one I'll take both kids so they scream and play up lol


----------



## laura3103

I never had morning sickness with Gertie or Grayson but this time i constantly feel sick and gone right off food ( apart from cockles ) 

On a brighter note I know it's soo early but it was a bargain I have got one of my cribs tonight my ebay bargain!




I got it for £12.02 and its like new soo happy!!!


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Hello people :)
> 
> Sorry you're feeling rubbish Lora :( hope the kids are better soon :hugs:
> 
> Laura... How inconsiderate lol
> 
> Congrats ciaramoy :happydance: and welcome!
> 
> Miss_kseniya it's normal Hun, your hormones fluctuate so some days you'll feel worse than others :flower:
> 
> Congrats on all the new milestones girls! :)
> 
> AFM I had my first mw appt today it was great, I had the mw who came out to me to monitor my Bp when I was pregnant with poppy so we had a good old natter wile filling my notes out. No mention of my weight (I'm really obese) but no one ever does seem to mention it :shrug: maybe I just see nice people lol
> She had already filled a lot of my notes out for the hospital I want to give birth at. As she knew I'd want to go there again so that was something I needn't have worried about :thumbup:
> The only thing m dreading is the gdt when I was pregnant before you just had a blood test 2 hours after you'd eaten but now it's changed and its the full gtd where you fast and have a blood test then a yucky sugary drink wait 2hours and have another blood test..... Man I'm dreading that :cry: I'm such a baby with needles.
> 
> Oh well all in all a good appt... Oh and 12 week scan booked for the 1st may.
> 
> 
> Oh no I have to have the gdt test with both mine I'm dreading this one I'll take both kids so they scream and play up lolClick to expand...

It's not at RHH either lau it's up by brierley hill asda... You know where new Stourbridge colleg is? :wacko:


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> I never had morning sickness with Gertie or Grayson but this time i constantly feel sick and gone right off food ( apart from cockles )
> 
> On a brighter note I know it's soo early but it was a bargain I have got one of my cribs tonight my ebay bargain!
> 
> 
> View attachment 584841
> 
> 
> I got it for £12.02 and its like new soo happy!!!

oh that's gorgeous!


----------



## brinib

miss_kseniya said:


> Well after my silly worries this morning, the familiar achey full feeling is back and boobs are a bit sore again, so feeling pregnant again haha.
> 
> Can I ask to those who have already got kids......when do irriational crazy hormones normally kick in? Have to admit that I feel pretty chilled out at the moment and things that normally would annoy me seem to be fine, almost amusing to me. I know loads of friends who were a hormonal mess most of the time. Am I a bit too early at 5+4 for hormones?

Other than one or two outbursts, with DS I never really felt crazy or super hormonal, other than maybe a bit more emotional at songs etc. The angry crazy pregnant thing doesn't necessarily happen to everyone. That said, the symptoms don't usually kick in until 6-7 weeks so you never know!


----------



## laura3103

Oh brilliant does that mean I can shop while I do i have it done!! I think it's gonna be worse as I don't have a lot of sugar and can't stand anything too sweet I'll prob puke!!


----------



## saphiresky

Today was my first day of morning sickness! Feels like a milestone, and very pleased. I got up feeling fine, but just as I was about to leave the huge wave if nausea hit, yuck! Lucky wasn't actually sick... But I guess its the start of more to come. 

My Boone have grown, and today was discussing at work I need to get a new uniform tunic already to fit these baps in!

My skelp is really oily no matter how often I wash my hair and yucky coldsore that I can't put anything on is finally almost away! 

I haven't heard anything about my referal to hospital/ midwife booking in appt yet. But only been 1wk since seen my doctor who said they do a referal letter or something?

First time being a mummy is so confusing!


----------



## Kdk24

Laura.. Is that considered a crib or bassinet? Whatever it is it's adorable! Where'd you get it from?


----------



## gardenofedens

Well I'd be totally okay with girls equalling more ms because I had almost none with my dd and wouldn't mind the same or less since dh is hoping for a boy!! 

So jealous some of you have had appts already! Ten more days til my first appt and ultrasound!


----------



## laura3103

Kdk24 said:


> Laura.. Is that considered a crib or bassinet? Whatever it is it's adorable! Where'd you get it from?

It's called a Katie Crib chick it's originally from babies r us but I won it on Ebay xx


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Kdk24 said:
> 
> 
> Laura.. Is that considered a crib or bassinet? Whatever it is it's adorable! Where'd you get it from?
> 
> It's called a Katie Crib chick it's originally from babies r us but I won it on Ebay xxClick to expand...

I just had a look on ebay but there are no bargains like yours :nope:


----------



## laura3103

Gem I was soo lucky with this we pulled up outside the house and I was like omg it's posh I love buying stuff off posh people u know its been well looked after! 

I'm looking for a car seat and pram now just can't decide on the pram I want think I'm sticking with a pliko!


----------



## peanutmomma

So the Dr. Appt. was quite nice. They have me coming back in two weeks on April 03 at 6:45 in the morning to do blood work after a 12 hour fast for my diabetes. Then I get to eat breakfast and meet with the OB office at 8:30 in the morning to do an informational meeting and get the family history, mine and DH blood types, etc. Then, more blood work for HCG levels and another U/S both normal and trans-vaginal. Even though tomorrow I get the very first one done for dating purposes. Then, after lunch time I see the Diabetes Educator for a refresher course on my diet and and such as a diabetic and now pregnant. 

I am so happy I have found a wonderful Doctor for my diabetes that wants to get my Health under the strictest control so that little peanut will be healthy. He also is the one that set up the OB appt. so that I wouldn't have to wait any longer to get in. 
I will FINALLY get health insurance after tomorrow's visit. I haven't had insurance in 11 years. So, I am equally excited that since I am high risk I get to go to the Dr. more during pregnancy. I am a worrier. And I get to have the right meds for my diabetes. :happydance:


----------



## Tower6

Peanut that sounds awesome! Good for you! Sounds like you will have LOTS of pictures of your little bean soon!! :) did they check hb at all or was it just diabetes dr?


----------



## Gemie

peanutmomma said:


> So the Dr. Appt. was quite nice. They have me coming back in two weeks on April 03 at 6:45 in the morning to do blood work after a 12 hour fast for my diabetes. Then I get to eat breakfast and meet with the OB office at 8:30 in the morning to do an informational meeting and get the family history, mine and DH blood types, etc. Then, more blood work for HCG levels and another U/S both normal and trans-vaginal. Even though tomorrow I get the very first one done for dating purposes. Then, after lunch time I see the Diabetes Educator for a refresher course on my diet and and such as a diabetic and now pregnant.
> 
> I am so happy I have found a wonderful Doctor for my diabetes that wants to get my Health under the strictest control so that little peanut will be healthy. He also is the one that set up the OB appt. so that I wouldn't have to wait any longer to get in.
> I will FINALLY get health insurance after tomorrow's visit. I haven't had insurance in 11 years. So, I am equally excited that since I am high risk I get to go to the Dr. more during pregnancy. I am a worrier. And I get to have the right meds for my diabetes. :happydance:

ao pleased it went well and that you're happy :) x


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Peanut that sounds awesome! Good for you! Sounds like you will have LOTS of pictures of your little bean soon!! :) did they check hb at all or was it just diabetes dr?

It was just for the diabetes today. Tomorrow is the big day Can't wait. Hope they give me a picture then. If not I will ask if we can take one of the screen. I want to share it with everyone!!! You ladies rock and youre so supportive Love this group November Sparklers all the way LOL 


ok question, to those that have been through this before. I have this abrupt pain that started like an hour ago just above the center of the pubic bone, feels like a rubberband that snapped on the inside. It stings more than hurts but if I touch the spot it feels a little swollen around it. Just more growing pains? I am not overly worried just caught me off guard


----------



## Gemie

peanutmomma said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Peanut that sounds awesome! Good for you! Sounds like you will have LOTS of pictures of your little bean soon!! :) did they check hb at all or was it just diabetes dr?
> 
> It was just for the diabetes today. Tomorrow is the big day Can't wait. Hope they give me a picture then. If not I will ask if we can take one of the screen. I want to share it with everyone!!! You ladies rock and youre so supportive Love this group November Sparklers all the way LOL
> 
> 
> ok question, to those that have been through this before. I have this abrupt pain that started like an hour ago just above the center of the pubic bone, feels like a rubberband that snapped on the inside. It stings more than hurts but if I touch the spot it feels a little swollen around it. Just more growing pains? I am not overly worried just caught me off guardClick to expand...

Awwwww our group is fab isn't it :hugs:

Hmmm it doesn't sound like anything major, just growing/stretching pains I guess, there's a lot going on in there!


----------



## IvyEffer

peanutmomma said:


> It was just for the diabetes today. Tomorrow is the big day Can't wait. Hope they give me a picture then. If not I will ask if we can take one of the screen. I want to share it with everyone!!! You ladies rock and youre so supportive Love this group November Sparklers all the way LOL
> 
> 
> ok question, to those that have been through this before. I have this abrupt pain that started like an hour ago just above the center of the pubic bone, feels like a rubberband that snapped on the inside. It stings more than hurts but if I touch the spot it feels a little swollen around it. Just more growing pains? I am not overly worried just caught me off guard

I was just going to ask the same question! I am 7 weeks today and this afternoon I started to get pinching like pains right above my pubic bone. They were coming inconsistently, but sometimes every minute or two, then maybe 10 minutes later. They seemed to have eased off for now. Could it be stretching this early?


----------



## peanutmomma

IvyEffer said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> It was just for the diabetes today. Tomorrow is the big day Can't wait. Hope they give me a picture then. If not I will ask if we can take one of the screen. I want to share it with everyone!!! You ladies rock and youre so supportive Love this group November Sparklers all the way LOL
> 
> 
> ok question, to those that have been through this before. I have this abrupt pain that started like an hour ago just above the center of the pubic bone, feels like a rubberband that snapped on the inside. It stings more than hurts but if I touch the spot it feels a little swollen around it. Just more growing pains? I am not overly worried just caught me off guard
> 
> I was just going to ask the same question! I am 7 weeks today and this afternoon I started to get pinching like pains right above my pubic bone. They were coming inconsistently, but sometimes every minute or two, then maybe 10 minutes later. They seemed to have eased off for now. Could it be stretching this early?Click to expand...

Maybe we have really strong babies that are trying to tell us hey I am here and I am making room so I can jump and wiggle around :thumbup:


----------



## IvyEffer

Just went to the bathroom and I'm spotting again. Every time I see blood, it gets me so worked up. It was brown and clumpy but it still worries me after that bleed the other day.


----------



## brinib

Ivy, how far are you? I bled every day for a week (pinky brown spots) at around 6 weeks I think with DS and then it cleared up. I was petrified. Hope it all works out ok for you!


----------



## Kdk24

Ivyeffer... I feel the same way. I've been on an off since last Saturday. It'll go away for a day or two then return. Every time I see any color I freak! Ugh!! Why does it happen?


----------



## peanutmomma

okay, I just had a sneezing fit, which has become my normal lately, and when I sneezed it took my breathe away from my pelvic area getting really hard almost like a spasm, and I almost peed myself a little. Maybe a UTI? or is this normal? I haven't had any issues with sneezing, just do a lot of it now. But, it really hurt. Any clues?

ok research says round ligament pain, but wow that hurt


----------



## gardenofedens

Get used to peeing yourself a little when you sneeze! Welcome to motherhood, lol!  and don't slack on your kegels!


----------



## Tower6

Peanut- idk if I will talk to u before ur ultrasound tomorrow so if not, good luck and enjoy!! Im going the day after u and I can't sleep! I bet youll be up All night :) tell us how it went as soon as your done- yay!!! So excited for u


----------



## flowermum

Wow, I cant keep up in here lol!! 

Im going to have to go back several pages and catch up!

I saw my MW today, that went really well. My iron is good so far but Ive got pills to take to KEEP it good!(my iron is always terrible when Im pregnant! have had an iron infusion at 36 weeks and blood transfusions etc fun fun!!), I will be having scans every 4 weeks from 20 weeks to check the growth due to the fact our DD2 was very tiny and her lungs were not mature for her gestation, she ended up in the NICU for 6 days. My ELSC will be between 40 and 41 weeks this time. Ummm, oh I have a scan on Tuesday the 26th! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Im excited but nervous! I'll be 6 weeks 3 Days(or 4 days).

I havent had MS tooooo bad yet, but boy am I TIRED!!! more tired than I was with the others, but I guess that cos I have 3 under 5 :dohh: hehe


----------



## zowiey

Good luck today peanut with your scan! Can't wait to see pictures! xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

I've noticed a few of the ladies on here have the diabetes tests.....is this an American thing or do we have it here in the UK too? None of my friends/family have ever mentioned having them done and it wasn't something I was even aware of until I joined BnB.

Thanks for the info re: hormones. Hopefully the crazy ones will pass me by (not that I will be telling OH that, lol).

Still 13 days until my first scan. It really is dragging on.


----------



## IvyEffer

I'm not looking forward to today. I have to attend a training class at work for 8 hours. I haven't told my boss that I'm pregnant and she will be in the training all day. I've had the worst dry heaves during the day and I'm afraid that will be a dead giveaway! I want to wait another five weeks before I tell her, let alone everyone else! I'm going to have to try to pass off the dry heaves as coughs! Hopefully I can hold it together!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Gemie said:


> That sucks! Your doctor is an arse too they get paid thousands to give advice like that :grr:
> 
> Did the Benadryl work?

Nope didn't do a thing I'm afraid hun :( looks like I've just got to ride it out. Fed up of it now :(


----------



## lovehearts

Hope you manage to get through today IvyEffer.

Hope everyone else is ok today.

AFM - My son still has a tummy bug. I have felt like crap today but i have no idea is its MS or the bug :shrug: I havnt been sick or anything. Guess its a wait and see thing. I need to constantly eat to keep the sick feeling away. 

xx


----------



## Gemie

Hi everyone.

Peanut the pain after sneezing iS roung Ligament pain and boy does it hurt :wacko:


The diabetes test in the uk is usually only given if you're at risk of getting gd ie overweight.

Sorry the benadryl didn't work shazza :( it was worth a try. 

Good luck for today ivy, hope it goes ok.


Afm I had terrible diarrhea lastnight it was horrible :( and woke up in the early hours with awful tummy pains. I must have ate something that didn't agree with me :nope: 
I took immodium and wish I hadn't sorry for all the tmi lol


----------



## lovehearts

:hugs: gemie


----------



## peanutmomma

thanks for your support ladies. I am so nervous yet excited only a couple more hours to go!!! :) I didn't have a diabetes test I am a juvenile Diabetic, I am not overweight. Mine , unfortunately has nothing to do with being pregnant or anything I did. I found out when I was 10 years old after losing 27lbs. in a week. 
But, I think the Diabetes test in the US for pregnant women isn't done til closer to 16 weeks or something. 
And thank you on the pain while sneezing thing I know there will be a lot of dif. pains and weird things I haven't felt before through this great adventure, I just like to make sure that is what it is. :) have a great day everyone


----------



## LoraLoo

Afternoon ladies, I will ready through the new posts in a minute. After Ive had my daily rant! Trying to fill in my green notes. For a start there is only space to include 4 children in the births section, so I have had to miss poor William off! And also there is no section for later losses- Alfie cant go in the Stillbirth section, so I have had to put him in the early loss bit. 18 weeks isnt an early loss to me :nope: . And on Eves, what the hell am I supposed to put? Age? Where child is now? :( I have just left it blank. Oh and to top it off had a run in with some silly old battle axe at the Drs surgery when i was picking up the notes :growlmad: Shes lucky she caught me on a good day :haha:


----------



## peanutmomma

LoraLoo said:


> Afternoon ladies, I will ready through the new posts in a minute. After Ive had my daily rant! Trying to fill in my green notes. For a start there is only space to include 4 children in the births section, so I have had to miss poor William off! And also there is no section for later losses- Alfie cant go in the Stillbirth section, so I have had to put him in the early loss bit. 18 weeks isnt an early loss to me :nope: . And on Eves, what the hell am I supposed to put? Age? Where child is now? :( I have just left it blank. Oh and to top it off had a run in with some silly old battle axe at the Drs surgery when i was picking up the notes :growlmad: Shes lucky she caught me on a good day :haha:


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

Lora - :hugs: :hugs: Are there any Add in pages - or extra pages where you can continue filling in your children? I have no advice on the other things - Hopefully your midwife will have answers for you :hugs: 

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> Lora - :hugs: :hugs: Are there any Add in pages - or extra pages where you can continue filling in your children? I have no advice on the other things - Hopefully your midwife will have answers for you :hugs:
> 
> xx

Thanks ladies, all i seem to do is moan lately :blush: No, no extra pages, I will just have to try and remember to tell the midwife. Just feel really aggitated and stressed out after trying to fill them in! xx


----------



## southernbound

Storked said:


> southernbound said:
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous of you UK ladies having easy access to midwives! I'd love to use a mw buy there's only one practice in my town and we've had horrible luck with them :( obgyn it is I suppose. My normal gyno called to discuss the results of an ultrasound I had before I got pregnant. I'm nervous now :(
> 
> Uh oh honey, why are you nervous? :hugs:Click to expand...

Haha its normally bad when a doctor wants to talk to you :p it ends up she just wanted to tell me I'm all set to get pregnant! Lol good to know, I'll have to tell dh to get on it ! :rofl:


----------



## miss_kseniya

:hugs:Hugs Lora :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

Lora :hugs: this is why the mw should be doing it, it's not always so straightforward, you don't need this stress and its bot fair to make you feel upset :nope:
I have no advice other than maybe call your mw and see what she says? And moan away lovely, that's why we're all here, for each other! X



I feel sick.... I think ms has finally kicked in :sick: dh has taken poppy to the park so I have some time alone and I just feel yucky and tired even though I slep for England last night :dohh:


----------



## Gemie

southernbound said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southernbound said:
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous of you UK ladies having easy access to midwives! I'd love to use a mw buy there's only one practice in my town and we've had horrible luck with them :( obgyn it is I suppose. My normal gyno called to discuss the results of an ultrasound I had before I got pregnant. I'm nervous now :(
> 
> Uh oh honey, why are you nervous? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha its normally bad when a doctor wants to talk to you :p it ends up she just wanted to tell me I'm all set to get pregnant! Lol good to know, I'll have to tell dh to get on it ! :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Tower6

Good morning ladies! Tomorrow is my us!! So nervous I shouldn't have read through the forums last night because a few were about losses as I had the worst dreams that I will have DH in there with me and they say baby stopped growing or something horrible. I wake up feeling so sick and almost out of breath after dreams (NIGHTMARES) like that. Ugh I'm excited and nervous! 

We've probably already covered this but, hey, whabe a loooong time to bring it up over and over haha - anyone have name ideas for their little bean yet? Even if theyre not set names yet, anyone have an idea of names for both sexes?


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> Good morning ladies! Tomorrow is my us!! So nervous I shouldn't have read through the forums last night because a few were about losses as I had the worst dreams that I will have DH in there with me and they say baby stopped growing or something horrible. I wake up feeling so sick and almost out of breath after dreams (NIGHTMARES) like that. Ugh I'm excited and nervous!
> 
> We've probably already covered this but, hey, whabe a loooong time to bring it up over and over haha - anyone have name ideas for their little bean yet? Even if theyre not set names yet, anyone have an idea of names for both sexes?

Awwww I'm sure everything will be just fine and your bean will be growing beautifully :hugs:

We're decided already on names :cloud9:
Girl will be Heidi Rose (her initials will be HRH as in her royal highness :haha:)
and a boy will be Oscar Edward George :) :) :)


----------



## mimomma

Happy 1st day of Spring! Doesn't feel like it here in Michigan, but at least the sun was shining earlier. Today is 6 weeks by LMP, but based off early scan I'm only 5 weeks 3 days. :shrug: Unfortunately I've been up the past 2 nights with sick kids. My 5 year old was up Mon night w/an ear infection and last night was my 3 year old throwing up! Safe to say today I feel horrible, but I think it's based off lack of sleep. Praying everyone gets healthy and we all get a good nights sleep.

I took a FRER yesterday and was amazed how quickly the positive line turned up. It was super dark before the pee even hit the control line! And I'm pretty sure the test line stole the dye from the control line, it was great!! I had a dream a few nights ago that I had another u/s done and they found 2 babies! Not sure if that's even possible as they already saw one sac with yolk sac measuring 4wk4d. Still kinda scared me :haha:


----------



## LoraLoo

Awww Tower, i think its normal to feel anxious but im sure everything is fine, hope your scan goes great :)

Gem, those names are lovely. Rose will be our LOs middle name if its a girl, and Edward is on my list of boys (dont think DH is so keen though :( ) I love Oscar but thats the dogs name :dohh:

Peanut- how did your scan go hun?

AFM- Just been sick at my Mums :wacko: Been feeling ok-ish today, just came on really quickly!


----------



## zowiey

Tower good luck for tomorrow! Mines 6 days away & I'm terrified!

Lora :hugs: for the batty woman & :hugs: for the :sick:

Gem, such lovely names, If I had a daughter I always wanted to call her Rose after my Grandma, unfortunately my cousin got in there first! Stupid infertility :dohh:

As for names, well I LOVE old names! For a boy I really want Henry, but hubby hates it, I quite like Sebastian too! For a girl, I have a loooonnngg list! My faves mainly being Cecily, Elsie, Pearl & Hope.

What's everybody having for tea? I'm so hungry & feeling sicky,yet I can't muster up any enthusiasm about what to eat! And I love food, my ass isn't as big as it is for no reason :haha:


----------



## Tower6

I love Oscar and Oliver too. A friend of mine has a girl and a boy named Alivia (said as Olivia) and Oliver and they call him ollie. I think those names are cute together as brother and sister


----------



## Tower6

Does anyone remember what time peanuts apt is? It's 10:00 here and I think she is an hour ahead of me? Not sure. Hopefully all is going great, maybe she's still there now :) were just as excited as her lol


----------



## LoraLoo

I prefer the older names too! For boys I really like Harry (but DH said that would be weird as we have a William :shrug: ) Noah, Joseph, Edward. I like Elliott too but too much of a mouthful with our surname (Allonby) Girls I like Robyn, Lydia, Harriet, Alice, Victoria, Iris, May, Hazel. So many pretty girls names too choose from.

We have had pizza for tea, really didnt have the energy too cook! xx


----------



## Gemie

I love your girls names Zoiey! Absolutely adore pearl but I couldn't convince dh :dohh:

Loved Eliott for a boy Lora again couldn't convince dh... He's so bloody picky! Also hazel was on our list before we settled on Heidi :thumbup:

It's funy cause I used to have a cat called poppy and dh's mum still has a cat called Oscar but we don't care... It's a tradition to name our kids after our pets past or present now :rofl:

I hope peanuts appt went well....I wonder if its over yet :shrug:


----------



## laura3103

Lora :hugs: im hoping my midwife fills mine out as they have done previously but that when I ever get to see her still waiting for a call! 

Been to college today fell like I have been hit by a bus soo tired constantly feel sick and constant achy pain at the bottom of my belly ( I'm in a moaning mood today ) 

It's my little lady's 4th bday tomorrow and we wasn't gonna celebrate it till Sunday but I fell so guilty about her not opening her presents on her bday that I have been into town and got balloons banners and a few more presents can't wait to see her face in the morning Ive even booked the day off college!


----------



## laura3103

zowiey said:


> Tower good luck for tomorrow! Mines 6 days away & I'm terrified!
> 
> Lora :hugs: for the batty woman & :hugs: for the :sick:
> 
> Gem, such lovely names, If I had a daughter I always wanted to call her Rose after my Grandma, unfortunately my cousin got in there first! Stupid infertility :dohh:
> 
> As for names, well I LOVE old names! For a boy I really want Henry, but hubby hates it, I quite like Sebastian too! For a girl, I have a loooonnngg list! My faves mainly being Cecily, Elsie, Pearl & Hope.
> 
> What's everybody having for tea? I'm so hungry & feeling sicky,yet I can't muster up any enthusiasm about what to eat! And I love food, my ass isn't as big as it is for no reason :haha:


Fantastic names chick I really love old names too as you can tell my little girl is called Enid Gertrude!


----------



## LoraLoo

Awwww, hope she has a fab birthday! (I think we get more excited than them sometimes :) ) 

You must be shattered having been at college all day!


----------



## zowiey

Laura, I love your children's names, hope your daughter has a lovely birthday!

The only problems with names we have is our surname begins with a K, so we can't really have any middle names beginning with a vowel! I went to school with a lad called Stuart Colin Arthur Blythe- SCAB. He was bullied relentlessly about it, and it's always stayed with me! Poor lad.

I've gone for chips (debating whether to smother them in tommy k or gravy?!) & a mozzarella & pesto quorn thing- not sure on that, but it was all I had the required zero effort!


----------



## peanutmomma

well, first scan went well. We are measuring at 7 weeks 1 day so pretty close. Heartbeat at around 130-140 range. But, the sonographer had to call the doctor after we left bc when they did the abdominal U/S they say two gestational sacs :baby::hugs: , But when they did a trans-vaginal U/S she couldn't get a close up to find the other baby. So the Dr. said I am to have both U/S done again at first OB appointment April 03 to see if the other one is growing and if we can get a heartbeat. BUT, we focused on the other one, such a squirmy peanut. LOL I coughed once and it made the baby jump around. :thumbup: Here is the picture of the one we focused on. I at least know we have a healthy little one growing. I will find out if the other one will come around or not. I am so super happy. Keep in mind that this is a picture of a picture so not the absolute clearest
 



Attached Files:







us 7 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Gemie

peanutmomma said:


> well, first scan went well. We are measuring at 7 weeks 1 day so pretty close. Heartbeat at around 130-140 range. But, the sonographer had to call the doctor after we left bc when they did the abdominal U/S they say two gestational sacs :baby::hugs: , But when they did a trans-vaginal U/S she couldn't get a close up to find the other baby. So the Dr. said I am to have both U/S done again at first OB appointment April 03 to see if the other one is growing and if we can get a heartbeat. BUT, we focused on the other one, such a squirmy peanut. LOL I coughed once and it made the baby jump around. :thumbup: Here is the picture of the one we focused on. I at least know we have a healthy little one growing. I will find out if the other one will come around or not. I am so super happy. Keep in mind that this is a picture of a picture so not the absolute clearest

Eeeeeeeee!! That's fabulous! :happydance: :hugs:
Congratulations xxxx


----------



## zowiey

Amazing Peanut!!! :happydance:

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats peanutmomma! Hope the other little one does ok too.

Love the names. I really want Edward after my grandfather but it's my mom's dog's name so I'm not sure how I feel about that! Dh wanted his name as the first name but I refuse so we compromised and it will be the middle name. Not thrilled but at least not the first name! Funny how ask the olds names are super popular right now. Most of them are on the top ten list even. We chose Abigail for our daughter after First Lady Abigail Adams and it's a family name. Kinda bummed it's in the top ten list but oh well. Other names we are considering are Elijah for a boy or Isabella for a girl. Dh thinks there might be too many christian ties to Elijah though so we will see.


----------



## LoraLoo

how exciting peanut! Lovely pic of mini peanut :cloud9: xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Glad to hear your scan went well Peanut - lovely picture too. Our early scan picture when we had DS was nowhere near that clear. Hope the other little one hangs on in there and maybe you will have more news at the next scan :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Am feeling a little bit better. My amazing hubby managed to get the day off work (I owe his boss BIG time) so he could look after DS for the day allowing me to spend the whole day in bed to try and sleep off this horrible cold. I still feel a bit congested but am much better than I was this morning so fingers crossed I'm over the worst of it now.

For the first time in about 6 days I've just eaten my dinner (chargrilled vegetable pasta with a roasted tomato and garlic sauce and garlic bread) and was able to actually taste the flavours. It was like the most delicious meal in the world :)

Hubby and I have discussed early scans and I think we are going to try and book in for one in about 2 weeks :)


----------



## Tower6

Peanut did you think there was 2??? We're u using fertility drugs or was is just a surprise?! That is awesome! Do you by chance know what day you O'd? I have my us tomorrow so I'm just trying to get a feel for what I'm gonna see :)


----------



## Tower6

I live that the us tec put hi mom and dad in the pic- how cute!!!!


----------



## zowiey

Good luck for tomorrow tower!


----------



## laura3103

Thanks she's excited about her tea party on Sunday at her Nannys house! 

Girls I need you to talk me out of buying the pram I would love but its soo not practical i really want a silvercross coach built pram and cause I can't find a pram I like I'm really swaying to save up and buy one!!! 

Tell me I'm being silly as I don't have anyone else to talk about it too yet haha


----------



## LoraLoo

laura3103 said:


> Thanks she's excited about her tea party on Sunday at her Nannys house!
> 
> Girls I need you to talk me out of buying the pram I would love but its soo not practical i really want a silvercross coach built pram and cause I can't find a pram I like I'm really swaying to save up and buy one!!!
> 
> Tell me I'm being silly as I don't have anyone else to talk about it too yet haha

Sorry but i love those prams and you wont find me talking you out of it :haha: lol x


----------



## laura3103

Lora that's sooo not helping:haha: 

I figure as I'm trying to get everything else either free or dirt cheap I could use what I save to buy a decent second hand one! :happydance:


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks she's excited about her tea party on Sunday at her Nannys house!
> 
> Girls I need you to talk me out of buying the pram I would love but its soo not practical i really want a silvercross coach built pram and cause I can't find a pram I like I'm really swaying to save up and buy one!!!
> 
> Tell me I'm being silly as I don't have anyone else to talk about it too yet haha
> 
> Sorry but i love those prams and you wont find me talking you out of it :haha: lol xClick to expand...

Sorry lau I second Lora :blush: doooo iiiiittttt!!


----------



## laura3103

I'm looking even my mum as said I should have one so guess what girls I'm going to have one!! Sod it omg I'm even more excited about baby now I get to push him/her round in style!


----------



## laura3103

Oh I just need a bigger car now DAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## gardenofedens

No idea what stroller/pram you are talking about. Want to share a pic for all of us US ladies?


----------



## laura3103

gardenofedens said:


> No idea what stroller/pram you are talking about. Want to share a pic for all of us US ladies?

Here you go this is the pram xx


----------



## IvyEffer

Pic looks great peanut! Can't wait to go tomorrow to see if our little one has grown. I feel so spoiled that I have gotten one done weekly...
As for baby names we like Nora Jayne or Charlotte and Aiden or Benjamin but I'm sure we will change our minds a million times!


----------



## gardenofedens

Thats super cute laura. How long can the baby use it for?


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Peanut did you think there was 2??? We're u using fertility drugs or was is just a surprise?! That is awesome! Do you by chance know what day you O'd? I have my us tomorrow so I'm just trying to get a feel for what I'm gonna see :)

We have twins on both sides and lots of them. So we knew the chance was there. I was not using fertility drugs. We thought we were going to have to see a fertility specialist BC we have TTC and not been successful. Doctors told us that my Diabetes could have been keeping us from conceiving. SO, we would love twins, but I sometimes think there are twins and sometimes don't I am happy either way. I O'd between Feb. 12 and Feb. 14. They think I may have somehow O'd twice in Feb. Hence the Fraternal twins. We showed DH father both Pictures we have, in the other it's not as close to baby you can see the yolk sac and a bit of the other dark area they believe is the twin. He said DH's younger brothers (twins) were the same way they didn't confirm there were twins for DH's mom until she was like 12-16 weeks. 
They were really nice to me there, made sure I was totally comfortable and never in any pain when they were doing the trans-vaginal. 
Something they forgot to tell me before hand until I got there today was to have a full bladder for the trans-vaginal. But, I always need to pee so it worked out well :dohh:


----------



## gardenofedens

We really really wanted twins the first go around. Now that DD is only 7.5 months and will be only 16 months older than her sibling, I'm really hoping there is only one baby in there this time! Not sure I could handle a 16 month old and twins all at once!! Lol


----------



## gardenofedens

Tower6 said:


> Peanut did you think there was 2??? We're u using fertility drugs or was is just a surprise?! That is awesome! Do you by chance know what day you O'd? I have my us tomorrow so I'm just trying to get a feel for what I'm gonna see :)

 Tower: if you check out my journal in my signature you can see my daughter's ultrasounds pics at 4+4, 6+3, & 7+5 on pages 1, 2, & 3. Might give you an idea of what to expect depending on how far along you are.


----------



## Storked

You need a full bladder for a trans? Why didn't I know that? Gah lol. They take your pee and expect you to have more stored somewhere :)


----------



## Tower6

Garden- my first 2 were close like that ad then I ended up with 3 under 3! Now I have such a huge gap that it's like amnesia set in and this feels like a first pregnancy again as far as us scans and dates. You swear you'll never forget all the small details but I have totally drawn a blank


----------



## gardenofedens

Tower6 said:


> Garden- my first 2 were close like that ad then I ended up with 3 under 3! Now I have such a huge gap that it's like amnesia set in and this feels like a first pregnancy again as far as us scans and dates. You swear you'll never forget all the small details but I have totally drawn a blank

Lol, I have an absolutely terrible memory already which is why I documented everything in my journal!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Funny, because here, you have to have a full bladder for a tummy scan, but an internal scan you have to have an empty bladder :shrug: Also here, at 7 weeks, they wouldnt do an internal scan, just a tummy one x


----------



## gardenofedens

I never had to have a full bladder for a trans either. In fact they always made me empty it first. But definitely for the belly scan. I don't remember when they stopped doing the trans vaginal but my first scan is at 7 weeks and I would be completely ok with just a belly scan! I remember at one appt my dr doing the belly and then asking if she could still do the trans and basically bribing me with offering clearer photos, lol.


----------



## Kdk24

Lovely ladies... Just had my second "piece of mind" scan this morning. Uterus is measuring 8wks and baby is exactly half an inch. Heartbeat was 143!! 
Yes they asked me to hold it for a full hour before the belly scan, one of the hardest things to do! She asked if I wanted to empty to get a trans scan but I hate those probes and I usually end up spotting heavily after so I passed. We get a disc of baby so I can upload them later!


----------



## 3boys

hey guys i was wondering id i could join, my edd is 28th november but im nervous as i have had 2 previous first tri losses.


----------



## Gemie

Kdk24 said:


> Lovely ladies... Just had my second "piece of mind" scan this morning. Uterus is measuring 8wks and baby is exactly half an inch. Heartbeat was 143!!
> Yes they asked me to hold it for a full hour before the belly scan, one of the hardest things to do! She asked if I wanted to empty to get a trans scan but I hate those probes and I usually end up spotting heavily after so I passed. We get a disc of baby so I can upload them later!

That's fab! So pleased for you :happydance:


3boys said:


> hey guys i was wondering id i could join, my edd is 28th november but im nervous as i have had 2 previous first tri losses.

Congratulations and welcome :hi:


----------



## Kdk24

Welcome 3boys... Congrats! I know the feeling of nerves, I had a mc in July. Try and relax!


----------



## 3boys

Kdk24 said:


> Welcome 3boys... Congrats! I know the feeling of nerves, I had a mc in July. Try and relax!

thank you x


----------



## stephaniexx

Congratulations 3boys :happydance:


----------



## zowiey

Congrats & welcome 3 boys! 

I can't believe we are getting towards the end of Nov for due dates!


----------



## LoraLoo

Welcome 3boys! :)

Kdk- Awww, thats fab, cant wait to see pics later!

Hows everyone else today? Anyone got scans or appts coming up? x


----------



## LadyE

Hi ladies- hope there is room for one more Nov mommy! 
Congrats to all the new pregnancies! 

I got a positive preg test yesterday! My math says I'm almost 8 weeks, we have our first appt for confirmation on April 5th. 

My son is 11 months today, we are still breastfeeding and I have only had 2 periods after giving birth so baby #2 needless to say was a total surprise! a total blessing, but def a surprise! I had a suspicion when I started feeling nauseous the past few days and then my hat started smelling funny- with my DS my sunglasses smelled and still today I can&#8217;t bring myself to put them on, guess there's goes that hat! haha. xoxo


----------



## peanutmomma

LoraLoo said:


> Funny, because here, you have to have a full bladder for a tummy scan, but an internal scan you have to have an empty bladder :shrug: Also here, at 7 weeks, they wouldnt do an internal scan, just a tummy one x

I probably worded it wrong, yes a full bladder for tummy scan then I was told to empty my bladder as much as possible to really push all the pee I could out for the vaginal scan. The closer they could get to baby the better. SO, sorry for the confusion. I was a little excited with all the other news I didn't say I had the chance to empty my bladder. But, when I did get to go pee in between that's when I saw the tummy picture with the two Gestational sacs and I asked the tech, "Which one is the baby?" she smiled and said we were going to do the vaginal to get a closer look. Then upon doing the vaginal scan she couldn't seem to get a better look at the other so we focused on the one


----------



## LoraLoo

peanutmomma said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Funny, because here, you have to have a full bladder for a tummy scan, but an internal scan you have to have an empty bladder :shrug: Also here, at 7 weeks, they wouldnt do an internal scan, just a tummy one x
> 
> I probably worded it wrong, yes a full bladder for tummy scan then I was told to empty my bladder as much as possible to really push all the pee I could out for the vaginal scan. The closer they could get to baby the better. SO, sorry for the confusion. I was a little excited with all the other news I didn't say I had the chance to empty my bladder. But, when I did get to go pee in between that's when I saw the tummy picture with the two Gestational sacs and I asked the tech, "Which one is the baby?" she smiled and said we were going to do the vaginal to get a closer look. Then upon doing the vaginal scan she couldn't seem to get a better look at the other so we focused on the oneClick to expand...

Whens your next scan? Cant wait to see if there are 2 babies! Was the other sac sort of above the other? Is that why they couldnt get a clear view? Or behind it? Not really sure how twins work :dohh:


----------



## peanutmomma

LoraLoo said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Funny, because here, you have to have a full bladder for a tummy scan, but an internal scan you have to have an empty bladder :shrug: Also here, at 7 weeks, they wouldnt do an internal scan, just a tummy one x
> 
> I probably worded it wrong, yes a full bladder for tummy scan then I was told to empty my bladder as much as possible to really push all the pee I could out for the vaginal scan. The closer they could get to baby the better. SO, sorry for the confusion. I was a little excited with all the other news I didn't say I had the chance to empty my bladder. But, when I did get to go pee in between that's when I saw the tummy picture with the two Gestational sacs and I asked the tech, "Which one is the baby?" she smiled and said we were going to do the vaginal to get a closer look. Then upon doing the vaginal scan she couldn't seem to get a better look at the other so we focused on the oneClick to expand...
> 
> Whens your next scan? Cant wait to see if there are 2 babies! Was the other sac sort of above the other? Is that why they couldnt get a clear view? Or behind it? Not really sure how twins work :dohh:Click to expand...

I will upload the other picture they gave me where they zoomed out some to show us the yolk sac the other one is just to the lower right where the brightness starts to fade, then you can see a small alomost round brighter spot the part around it , if you look close is almost a heart shape. everytime she would try to get closer things moved around and the one that we can see clearly would start jumping around. She said since its so early we will focus on the active one and the OB can do a deeper investigation in two weeks.

IDK you ladies look and tell me if you see what the tech saw I could see it going either way, which is okay, but I can kind of see the other one
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## LoraLoo

I can see where you mean! Hopefully you will find out more at your next scan ) xx


----------



## teacup22

Please keep your fingers crossed for me ladies I'm spotting. :(
Scan tomorrow morning x


----------



## peanutmomma

teacup22 said:


> Please keep your fingers crossed for me ladies I'm spotting. :(
> Scan tomorrow morning x

:hugs: :dust::dust::dust: :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

Oh no teacupp :( i don't want to hear this, I really hope it's all ok. 

I'm leaving I'm about an hour for my first ob appointment and us- pray I see a little bean with a hb!


----------



## Kdk24

Keeping my fingers crossed Teacup... I've been spotting since my missed period! It's normal in some of us! Try and relax and hope for the best! I'll keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## teacup22

Thanks guys! I hope it's ok but in reality I know this makes it less likely to be ok! 
Good luck at OB tower!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Yay *KDK* that's lovely news hon :)

Welcome *3boys* and* LadyE*. Lovely to have so many ladies in the thread.

*Teacup*, sorry to hear your news hun....big hugs. Hopefully it's just normal spotting like KDK said. Sending lots of good luck vibes your way hunny.

Well AFM, I am officially 6 weeks tomorrow. By this time last time I was preg (ectopic), I was already bleeding loads and cramping, and my tube ruptured at 6+2, so feeling good about everything at the mo as everything seems normal. Also last time, it really hurt in the same tiny spot everytime I sneezed which I learned afterwards was where my tube was, and there is nothing when I sneeze now, so again, hoping it's a good sign.

These early days are such a worry for everyone aren't they. Roll on my 7 week scan :)

Edit:- Quick question.....with my ectopic they did emergency transvag scan due to severe pain and being quite early at 6+2. My early reassurance scan is booked for 7+4...will they likely do an abdominal scan at that stage? Also, the letter says to bring my blue maternity book and make sure i have booked in with the midwife before 13 weeks...do I need to do this for the early scan, or just for the one we have in may at 12 weeks? Thanks, sorry if this seems obvious.


----------



## lovehearts

Oh teacup, I do hope all is well at your scan tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

Hope everything's is okay kdk! :hugs:


----------



## peanutmomma

sometimes I just want to smack people. I just uploaded the scan pics onto facebook and a chick I went to school with just told me well twins are so expensive why would you be happy about that? I replied, "I would love twins, I am not going to be upset if I get two little miracles instead of one, and yes I truly think even one is a miracle," She replied, "well good luck with that, U will be so far broke you should just terminate one," I WANNA SMACK HER SO BAD OMG!!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

peanutmomma said:


> sometimes I just want to smack people. I just uploaded the scan pics onto facebook and a chick I went to school with just told me well twins are so expensive why would you be happy about that? I replied, "I would love twins, I am not going to be upset if I get two little miracles instead of one, and yes I truly think even one is a miracle," She replied, "well good luck with that, U will be so far broke you should just terminate one," I WANNA SMACK HER SO BAD OMG!!!!

:growlmad: Let me at her! :grr: Stupid woman is obviously jealous!

Teacup and Tower, hope your scans go well :hugs:


----------



## zowiey

Teacup, fingers crossed its just some breakthrough bleeding, good luck with your scan tomorrow :hugs:

Good luck tower!

Peanut, I think she needs to learn the old "if you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all" I can't believe some people, twins will hardly turn you into octomum will they?!

Hello to everyone else :wave:
I just had a microwave pizza for my late lunch, wth was I thinking?? Ergh, I feel so :sick: right now! 
Also my boobs & nipples haven't been that sensitive, but today I keep getting a shooting pain in my left boob, and my nipples are literally like bullets! I'm not even cold?? Anybody else have this?


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> Teacup, fingers crossed its just some breakthrough bleeding, good luck with your scan tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Good luck tower!
> 
> Peanut, I think she needs to learn the old "if you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all" I can't believe some people, twins will hardly turn you into octomum will they?!
> 
> Hello to everyone else :wave:
> I just had a microwave pizza for my late lunch, wth was I thinking?? Ergh, I feel so :sick: right now!
> Also my boobs & nipples haven't been that sensitive, but today I keep getting a shooting pain in my left boob, and my nipples are literally like bullets! I'm not even cold?? Anybody else have this?

I cannot stand the smell of those pizzas when i am pregnant :sick: Ive noticed today my boobs are a bit tender- i havent really suffered (so far!)

Tmi here- just been sick :wacko: and same as yesterday it was just that horrible yellow/green bile stuff (sorry!) I thought you only got that when your tummy was empty? I had an early lunch at 11.15 am as i had a meeting at school at 12, and i pinched a couple of bits of the kids chocolate in the afternoon, so I had eaten? Yuk :nope:


----------



## peanutmomma

teacup and tower Sorry I didn't post good luck to you both


----------



## Gemie

peanutmomma said:


> sometimes I just want to smack people. I just uploaded the scan pics onto facebook and a chick I went to school with just told me well twins are so expensive why would you be happy about that? I replied, "I would love twins, I am not going to be upset if I get two little miracles instead of one, and yes I truly think even one is a miracle," She replied, "well good luck with that, U will be so far broke you should just terminate one," I WANNA SMACK HER SO BAD OMG!!!!

:shock: jealousy!!! 

I wouldn't want people like that on my fb their ass would be deleted so fast they'd not know what had hit them :grr:


----------



## Gemie

I have the headache for hell today :nope: I always suffer in first tri with bad headaches :(

We went for a drive my the river today, just got there and poppy threw up EVERYWHERE (travel sick) poor baby but seriously it did me no good, all I can smell is sick now :sick:


----------



## peanutmomma

I unfriended her and my sister is on Facebook to she is fuming over this woman lol I love her so much when she is on my side :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> I have the headache for hell today :nope: I always suffer in first tri with bad headaches :(
> 
> We went for a drive my the river today, just got there and poppy threw up EVERYWHERE (travel sick) poor baby but seriously it did me no good, all I can smell is sick now :sick:

The one thing worse than your own sick is someone elses! It stinks too doesnt it, poor Poppy xx


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> I have the headache for hell today :nope: I always suffer in first tri with bad headaches :(
> 
> We went for a drive my the river today, just got there and poppy threw up EVERYWHERE (travel sick) poor baby but seriously it did me no good, all I can smell is sick now :sick:
> 
> The one thing worse than your own sick is someone elses! It stinks too doesnt it, poor Poppy xxClick to expand...

Yep it's gross ergh! She's fine now... Just me still feeling like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards :dohh:


----------



## LoraLoo

:nope: Bless you hun, why is pregnancy so damn hard? Im suprised the human race hasnt died out by now, lol xx


----------



## Gemie

I know right?! Lol xx


----------



## 3boys

Gemie said:


> I have the headache for hell today :nope: I always suffer in first tri with bad headaches :(
> 
> We went for a drive my the river today, just got there and poppy threw up EVERYWHERE (travel sick) poor baby but seriously it did me no good, all I can smell is sick now :sick:

Poor little mite i hope she and her mommy are feeling better soon x


----------



## Tower6

At dr office still but I can't post darn pics!!! I saw baby though!! measuring to the exact night that I knew I concieved :) 8 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> At dr office still but I can't post darn pics!!! I saw baby though!! measuring to the exact night that I knew I concieved :) 8 weeks tomorrow

Wonderful news!! :)


----------



## lovehearts

Great news tower :)


----------



## Tower6

Thanks it's super exciting- the baby looks really round compared to others lol but you can see how it totally is curled up but about to start straightening out soon and loosing the tail :) so cute


----------



## Gemie

CAn you believe it's going to snow tonight?!?! It's march and technically spring for crying out loud :wacko:
It can't snow I have to get out to the doctors tomorrow :grr:


----------



## lovehearts

I really don't want the snow either!


----------



## LoraLoo

How cute tower!

Gem, Im HOPING for snow! We havent had much at all this year so im praying we get at least a few inches (feet :haha:)


----------



## laura3103

Peanut I'll happily smack her one for you xxx 

I told my friend today im expecting and she flew of the handle and told me I'm mad I should be happy with the 2 kids I have and that I have only had this one so I don't have to pay bedroom tax!! Wtf why should I explain that this is as much a shock to me as everyone else and I'm still getting my head round the whole I'm having another baby when I wake up each morning!! 

On a brighter note I have booked in with the midwife but my app isn't till 18th April so I'm guessing you will have all had your 12 week scans by then so I'm defo booking an early scan I don't want to feel left out xx


----------



## Tower6

Finally home! I really did not like my ultrasound tech. She was not nice. But it went good and I have my 12 week scan on April 24 :) yay- it feels so far away but I will be almost out of first tri!! Woo hoo


----------



## laura3103

Well my plan to get things free or really cheap is working tonight I picked up a bag full of crib sheets and blankets Saturday I'm collecting a bath and a changing unit oh and a new single mattress for graysons bed all for FREE!! And also got a Britax car seat for £5 to be collected Saturday I love bargain hunting!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Finally home! I really did not like my ultrasound tech. She was not nice. But it went good and I have my 12 week scan on April 24 :) yay- it feels so far away but I will be almost out of first tri!! Woo hoo

Did you get any pictures tower? Sorry the tech is bad


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Well my plan to get things free or really cheap is working tonight I picked up a bag full of crib sheets and blankets Saturday I'm collecting a bath and a changing unit oh and a new single mattress for graysons bed all for FREE!! And also got a Britax car seat for £5 to be collected Saturday I love bargain hunting!!

Wow you're so good at it too! Wish I was as good :)

And tell your 'friend' to sod off, how dare she judge you!!! :shock:


----------



## Gemie

Glad everything went well tower, sorry the tech was an arse :(


----------



## peanutmomma

laura3103 said:


> Well my plan to get things free or really cheap is working tonight I picked up a bag full of crib sheets and blankets Saturday I'm collecting a bath and a changing unit oh and a new single mattress for graysons bed all for FREE!! And also got a Britax car seat for £5 to be collected Saturday I love bargain hunting!!

I am in the same boat I got a baby carrier in the mail today that I paid $3 us for shipping. I just won a crib, bassinet and play yard on ebay today and so many unisex outfits I have been winning on through listia.com I think in all I have spent, including the crib, $250 US


----------



## luna_19

hi can I join? My official edd is November 10 but we are having twins so they will likely arrive earlier than that :)


----------



## Gemie

luna_19 said:


> hi can I join? My official edd is November 10 but we are having twins so they will likely arrive earlier than that :)

Hi and congratulations :hi:

Did you conceive twins naturally? X


----------



## peanutmomma

luna_19 said:


> hi can I join? My official edd is November 10 but we are having twins so they will likely arrive earlier than that :)

we are expecting twins too and my first scan was yesterday LMP put me at Nov. o4 for due date but now we are looking around Nov. 07 so you and I are close 
welcome please stay I'd love to compare notes with you :happydance:


----------



## Tower6

How exciting Luna! Welcome! You've found the best group IMO because I LOVE chatty groups since I'm a SAHM ;) I look at threads that don't have more than a post a day or maybe a few days with nothing... Not here!! I love our girls :D 

And yes peanut I have a pic but can't get it on here from my phone :( I wish I could show you guys tho!!


----------



## luna_19

oh I'm glad I've found someone else expecting twins peanut!

This was my first month on clomid after 15 months trying naturally without a single bfp


----------



## Gemie

Awww feel the love :) :hugs:

That is a blessing and a miracle Luna :cloud9:


----------



## Tower6

I was pregnant with twins in my second pregnancy but the second one never developed it was just the sac and in my third pg I had an us and the dr said well I see a baby but I see two other things that I'm not sure about!! (I had a almost 2yr old and a baby at home!) so we went to the hospital and it was 2 cysts that were about the dice of a line and a small orange WHEW!! We had no history of twins but definitely started out baby 2 as twins, naturally. Then since then my sister in law had a set of b/g twins naturally so it was a fluke thing but seems to be happening even more now days than it used to. I think twins the first go round would be awesome but now that in on #4 I don't know how I would ddeal with twins (5kids) lol I'm so excited for you two ladies tho- I can't wait to follow your pregnancies and see all the cute pictures after birth! Can't deny twins is always super cute to see- especially in those affordable newborn professional pictures! 

Dbl congrats to both of you!!


----------



## laura3103

Well I've been tired all day and guess what now I can't sleep :sad: just hope this isn't the start of a week of insomnia ( have spells of this when I have stuff on my mind ) I'll be dead on my feet looking after 2 little ones as well as college work!


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> How exciting Luna! Welcome! You've found the best group IMO because I LOVE chatty groups since I'm a SAHM ;) I look at threads that don't have more than a post a day or maybe a few days with nothing... Not here!! I love our girls :D
> 
> And yes peanut I have a pic but can't get it on here from my phone :( I wish I could show you guys tho!!

we must all put our brains together to figure out how you can upload your pics I know you have others too you wanted to upload. offer still stands that you can email them to me and I will post the in big bold letter so all can see your LO


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Well I've been tired all day and guess what now I can't sleep :sad: just hope this isn't the start of a week of insomnia ( have spells of this when I have stuff on my mind ) I'll be dead on my feet looking after 2 little ones as well as college work!

:nope: I hate insomnia!


I don't mind uploading pics for anyone who wants them :)


----------



## laura3103

Well still awake and so is Grayson who's currently singing row row row lol looks like I'm in for a long night :(


----------



## Kdk24

Luna... Welcome lady and a huge congrats to you!!!

Tower... Glad everything went well today! It's such a huge sigh of relief!!

Laura... Super jealous of your bargain ability! You must share your secrets! 

Uk ladies... We had a small bit a snow this morning! Last year this time it was 50-60f. I hate this weather!!


----------



## laura3103

This is the changing table and bath that I'm picking up tonight 

Well chuffed got this for free


----------



## peanutmomma

so I just had someone tell me that they think the sounds I hear on the fetal doppler that I have uploaded on youtube are actually just sounds of the blood rushing through the placenta and not the Baby's heartbeat.
Well, I don't know now BC we were just playing with it again. My HB was 87, where I found the heartbeat the other day 135-142 range, lower and to the left it was 120-125 range and I can hear the artery blood rushing but much quieter closer to my navel, but this is just above my pelvic bone we heard the two "Heartbeats" and I had a full bladder. So, I don't know what I am hearing now. I hope its the babies. we were so excited to actually hear a different one in a different spot than I consistently find the first and how could they be my own when mine was slower? GRRR!!!


----------



## Tower6

peanutmomma said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> How exciting Luna! Welcome! You've found the best group IMO because I LOVE chatty groups since I'm a SAHM ;) I look at threads that don't have more than a post a day or maybe a few days with nothing... Not here!! I love our girls :D
> 
> And yes peanut I have a pic but can't get it on here from my phone :( I wish I could show you guys tho!!
> 
> we must all put our brains together to figure out how you can upload your pics I know you have others too you wanted to upload. offer still stands that you can email them to me and I will post the in big bold letter so all can see your LOClick to expand...

That'd be awesome :) does bnb allow that? Send me your email if you would :) thnx!!!


----------



## Tower6

Peanut I've read a lot of women hearing the beats that early and if yours is still the same 87 and your getting 2 higher ones then the twin theory makes sense but I think they should be the 150's right now not 125 but it could be so hard to reach one of them that your only getting a muffled count- frustrating tho im sure! When do you hav your next scan just to see the other baby and get both hb's?


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Peanut I've read a lot of women hearing the beats that early and if yours is still the same 87 and your getting 2 higher ones then the twin theory makes sense but I think they should be the 150's right now not 125 but it could be so hard to reach one of them that your only getting a muffled count- frustrating tho im sure! When do you hav your next scan just to see the other baby and get both hb's?

april 03 is the next set of scan. yeah the one I can usually find is about 130-140 range the past week or so and it was like that yesterday too. the second was HARD to find and when we did find it it was faint and then we would lose it. It finally registered though. And they said at 7 weeks that anywhere between 90-160 is ok so we shall see


----------



## Tower6

I just sent that so hopefully it works- I think it's amazing how you can see the baby shaped exactly like all my apps on my phone- still curled up but about a week from opening up to more normal looking baby! Thnx so much


----------



## Tower6

Ok girls I'm really excited if the ramzi theory has any truth to it- we are hoping for a boy and hubby swears its a boy this time, well baby is on the right side of the placenta in the pic because transvag is accurate and abdominal is mirrored sooo baby would be a boy based on that too! I kno there's not 100% validity to it but everything I true with the girls ended up right and never has anything said not but this time every theory has- I can't wait till April 24th so I can guess the skull and nub theory! I'm a need like that and buy into the fun stuff cuz hey.. Why not..? We have lots of time on our hands for these things games in the nk this ahead :)


----------



## peanutmomma

*EVERYONE SAY HELLO TO Tower6 LO AWW SO CUTE DON'T YOU AGREE?*
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## peanutmomma

tower it worked 
on the ramzi theory.. so my picture shows baby on the? Left side I think? someone please look at my LO picture its back a few pages and tell me which side its on. If it's left does that mean girl?


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi ladies, it's almost impossible to keep up in here! Lol

One more week until my first appointment and ultrasound. I can't wait. I still don't feel pregnant. I know I should just enjoy it and for the most part I am, but it is still a little disconcerting. With my daughter, I had major food aversions, had insatiable thirst, had to pee every 30 minutes, and tons of cramping. This time, I have nothing. Really weird how different they can be and amazing that I knew I was pregnant at all even though we weren't trying and I didn't even know I ovulated. I ended up testing at what must have been 14/15dpo because I had enough curious signs then but now nothing. I haven't had any spotting either so I assume everything must be fine but it's weird. I think I'll feel better after the scan. At least I'm more relaxed about it. With Abigail I had scans every 2-4 weeks in first tri because I was stressing and freaking out over everything, lol.


----------



## gardenofedens

Great scan pic tower! Never heard of the ramzi theory but fingers crossed you get your boy! Dh really wants a boy and swears I'm having a boy this time! Hmmm, maybe thats why all the symptoms are different :haha:


----------



## Tower6

Omg peanut!!! Yay!!! Thank you!!!!!!! Can you see all the little pieces that look exactly like those tickers and stuff lol not that it's ANY bigger than a raspberry, but I think my bean looks like a chunky blob hahah my us of the girls at 7 weeks they look like a tiny oval and this one at 8 looks meaty lol I kno it can't be but we laughed!

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH! 
I will take a bump pic and send too after kids fall asleep!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Omg peanut!!! Yay!!! Thank you!!!!!!! Can you see all the little pieces that look exactly like those tickers and stuff lol not that it's ANY bigger than a raspberry, but I think my bean looks like a chunky blob hahah my us of the girls at 7 weeks they look like a tiny oval and this one at 8 looks meaty lol I kno it can't be but we laughed!
> 
> THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!
> I will take a bump pic and send too after kids fall asleep!!

 sounds good I will be here I can't sleep LOL yeah I can see the little tail and everything in your pic. mine I think was mooning the camera lol


----------



## Tower6

I haven't been sick except fore nauseas like twice and have no symptoms besides tired and showing lol I was sooo sick all day with the girls- not throwing up but so sick all day. I wanted all different foods than now and boobs were huge and sore. This could be a girl too but I am totally opposite than before. I have piste a lot how worried I was to feel so normal lol but all is fine so far and km just thankful cuz the 2 times I felt sick I was like" why did I want to feel like this" lol


----------



## Tower6

Sorry to post AGAIN lol but do you see the little umbilical cord coming down from the belly too lol aww I am just a proud mommy gushing so I'll stop but away thanks peanut u made my night :)


----------



## Tower6

The other (more funny) comment I had was- if you see the babies back where it rounds and there's the circle opening toward the sack, it almost looks like one of those open mouth fish trying to eat some bait (the sack) haha ok ok I'll wait on someone else to post before I do again hahaha


----------



## peanutmomma

I woke up this morning with the worst migraine ever and I was so nauseous, but I think it was my diabetes with a lower blood sugar to cause the nausea. The migraines I have had every day since two days before I tested and got BFP. Other than that I do ok all day except huge blue heavy painful bbs. I am in love with their size though bc I am not endowed on top normally barely a 34B now a full 36C and that is starting to dig in. I can't seem to ever find a spot comfy enough to sleep very long. But, all seems well with the baby they say


----------



## peanutmomma

tower check out the show me your bump thread it's there too just now


----------



## Tower6

Your awesome!


----------



## teacup22

Feeling sick but not sure if its nerves.....
Scan at 11.15 and I am so so scared :(


----------



## Tower6

Good luck mama- I was a nervous wreck too. I got sick and stayed sick
The entire apt from nerves. I'll pray for you tonight, are u still spotting?


----------



## teacup22

No spotting this morning just a tad crampy... 
I'm hoping it was just a stretching spot or something! Please please be ok in there bean :(
How far were you at your scan tower? Measuring 7+6? 
Mine should be similar If all is ok!!


----------



## Tower6

Yep 8 weeks in the am :) I have my scan at 12+6 on april 24th. Do you think the spotting could have been from sex? Or has it been Long enough that it wouldn't be from that?


----------



## teacup22

No don't think it could be from that... I did have a cheeky check of my cervix yesterday though and it sortof happened a bit after that..
I'm so gassy! Hope I don't fart on the us lady!!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Blimey, this thread moves so quickly, so sorry if I miss something important.

*Tower* Yay on the scan, how exciting hun. Can't wait for my first scan.

*Laura* You're friend sounds like she's jealous chick. Just ignore her, it's your life and your choice to have another baby, nohing to do with her. Also, awesome bargain hunting. I really want to start researching things but will wait until after my 7 week scan just to make sure it's all in the right place.

*Luna :wave:* Welcome hun. And twins wow! Part of me would love to be told it's twins, but I would be a bit terrified too haha.

*Peanut*, I must have missed your post about it being twins too. Congratulations lovely :)

*Teacup* good luck today hun :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## Tower6

Omg teacup I literally was do sick today that I had the runs and I was trying so hard to hold it in that I had to check the paper on the bed when I sat up- omg I would have DIED lol
Good luck with that gas! Hahaha


----------



## lovehearts

Good luck today teacup x


----------



## teacup22

Gosh I'm a total nervous sweaty wreck :(
Only 2 hrs to go!!!


----------



## 3boys

hope everything goes well teacup x


----------



## mimomma

Good luck teacup! Be looking forward to an update!!


----------



## HannahGemini

Hi,

are you having an early scan then? 

Because of re-current miscarriages I am booked in to have an early one on Wed 27th March. Im nervous but excited. Think I am almost 7 weeks pregnant, crossing all I can lol. Let us know how it all goes :) x


----------



## Kdk24

Thinking of you Teacup!!!


----------



## 3boys

i have really bad cramps and some backache today, i cant remember if its normal or not and im freaking out that its another loss. Did any of u have cramps and backache at 4 wks?


----------



## Gemie

Omgosh you girls can talk!! :)

*tower* I've never seen a scan image so early on be so clear, that's amazing, you can indeed see everything and it looks exactly like they do in the pictures for the gestation. :cloud9:

*hannagemini* I am also having my early scan on the 27th eeeek exciting!

*teacup* all the best!! Thinking of you :hugs: can't wait for an update


----------



## Gemie

Oh and also not much snow here thank goodness! I might still get to my doctors appt today :thumbup:


----------



## teacup22

It's all fine!!!!!! Perfect perfect !
On cloud 9! :cloud9:


----------



## 3boys

teacup22 said:


> It's all fine!!!!!! Perfect perfect !
> On cloud 9! :cloud9:

absolutely delighted for you x


----------



## lovehearts

:happydance: so pleased teacup x


----------



## teacup22

Sorry piccy didn't attatch!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Gemie

Yay! :happydance:

Pics????


----------



## Gemie

Oops posted at the same time :dohh:

Beautiful :) xx


----------



## anchor08

Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a while reading the rest of the thread (that's a lot of reading!), time to say hi.

I'm 5+6 today, EDD 16th November according to FF. Normally I wouldn't get an appointment until 13 weeks and a scan at 20 here, but I'm planning on paying for an earlier one soon. Seeing all your beautiful scan pics on here is great though!

My husband and I have been married 7 years. We started TTC in August last year, conceived in November, lost it in early Jan. So excited and nervous to be here again, every day seems like an age but I know I am very lucky to get pregnant after only one AF post-m/c. Trying to stay positive and relaxed this time, but it's really hard!


----------



## Gemie

anchor08 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a while reading the rest of the thread (that's a lot of reading!), time to say hi.
> 
> I'm 5+6 today, EDD 16th November according to FF. Normally I wouldn't get an appointment until 13 weeks and a scan at 20 here, but I'm planning on paying for an earlier one soon. Seeing all your beautiful scan pics on here is great though!
> 
> My husband and I have been married 7 years. We started TTC in August last year, conceived in November, lost it in early Jan. So excited and nervous to be here again, every day seems like an age but I know I am very lucky to get pregnant after only one AF post-m/c. Trying to stay positive and relaxed this time, but it's really hard!

Welcome and congrats anchor08 :)

Sorry for your previous loss :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Brilliant scan pics ladies! 

Well my peace has been shattered as all 3 kids have been sent home from school with the snow :dohh: I did want snow mind, *Im not complaining. Im just complaining *about taking them and less than an hour later they were sent back! 

Welcome Anchor! And anyone else that I missed! So hard to keep up! x

Ok, guess I WAS complaining after all :lol: :dohh:


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Brilliant scan pics ladies!
> 
> Well my peace has been shattered as all 3 kids have been sent home from school with the snow :dohh: I did want snow mind, *Im not complaining. Im just complaining *about taking them and less than an hour later they were sent back!
> 
> Welcome Anchor! And anyone else that I missed! So hard to keep up! x
> 
> Ok, guess I WAS complaining after all :lol: :dohh:

Did you get it bad then? There's hardly any here now :dohh:


----------



## lovehearts

Lovely pic teacup. 

Welcome anchor, sorry for your loss :hugs: 

We had a fair bit of snow, it seems to be clearing in the pavements now though, luckily hubby is off to shovel the drive :haha:


----------



## zowiey

Yay for scan pics! They are lovely!

Hello & welcome anchor :wave:

Hello to anybody I've missed! Hope you're all feeling ok?

Lora, I'm slightly jealous that you live in Cumbria, it's absolutely beautiful there, BUT I do not envy you in this weather! Sorry! Do you get quite affected by the snow?

I'm currently sat in the dentist, waiting for hubby to finnish with the hygienist, I'm not feeling to bad today, but then my paranoid brain kicks in and I start worrying :dohh:


----------



## Tower6

Yay for you teacupp!!!!!! I just opened my eyes and you had already gone and got back :) I'm sooooo happy for you!!! Did your dates measure up exactly? Your little one looks a LOT like mine :)


----------



## teacup22

Tower6 said:


> Yay for you teacupp!!!!!! I just opened my eyes and you had already gone and got back :) I'm sooooo happy for you!!! Did your dates measure up exactly? Your little one looks a LOT like mine :)

Yes, she said maybe a day out but apparently the 'curl up' at this stage so are hard to measure. She said keep my original due date :)


----------



## peanutmomma

tower sorry I had some problems late with my computer and then, I had this horrible crying more like balling spell when I laid down next to DH Just want to have both babies grow and be strong and I want to hear and see them next u/s. I was researching and saw that a lot of ladies that have been told they have twins but one they couldn't find was a vanishing twin that stopped growing and the mom's body reabsorbed. :( I surely hope not in my case. Anyways, your new bump pictures are up on the Bump thread as I promised. You have a cute round bump.


----------



## Tower6

Aww peanut :/ I'm sorry. Your fears and hopes are both completely understood. Nothing different is to be expected. I feel like they should have taken the time and a little more effort at te scan just to clarify for you what exactly they saw or didn't see, knowing how much a mom would be invested in every thig they say. They have the knowledge and tools to have looked hard and find out and they should have for your peace of mind. I'm so sorry, and you didn't have to do the pics right away, but thank you sooooo much for doing it!! Take time to regroup today and since there's nothing that can be done till the 3rd just be so happy today that you are for sure having a healthy baby that's growing beautifully :)


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> Yay for scan pics! They are lovely!
> 
> Hello & welcome anchor :wave:
> 
> Hello to anybody I've missed! Hope you're all feeling ok?
> 
> Lora, I'm slightly jealous that you live in Cumbria, it's absolutely beautiful there, BUT I do not envy you in this weather! Sorry! Do you get quite affected by the snow?
> 
> I'm currently sat in the dentist, waiting for hubby to finnish with the hygienist, I'm not feeling to bad today, but then my paranoid brain kicks in and I start worrying :dohh:

To be honest, we havent hadmuch snow at all this year. Its eased off alot now and the roads are alot clearer, though i think we are due more snow tonight. I love snow but i dont like driving in it, especially with the kids in, and bump on board. Had a power cut before too, and Sky is just going mental, cant watch a thing as signal keeps going.


----------



## LoraLoo

Peanut :hugs: Bless you hun. I hope you get to see 2 little heartbeats at your next scan.

Loveheart how is your little boy now? :flower:


----------



## peanutmomma

yes that is true I have at least one little balled up peanut that was mooning the screen LOL. I had a limited u/s at a free clinic they don't have audio so we didn't hear the heartbeat was I showed the tech the recording I took with the Doppler she said that was the heartbeat. We saw the little heart flickering and lots of moving that's why the picture isn't the clearest as she said she was gonna take the shot baby moved and turned so I think it was mooning everyone. I really wish I could have had a copy of the shot she took abdominally where you can see the two sacs. But, she said since they weren't 100% certain she was calling the doc to review. When she called me back the Doc said it appeared to be twins to him, so to follow up at OB office with another set of scans to make sure the other one grows. I mean I uploaded the second picture I have with the yolk sac to show everyone where the other one is hiding out and something is there bc something moves when she tried to get closer. AHH!!! It was really just for verification and dating of the pregnancy so I could get insurance. 
I know the scan April 03 will be much clearer and DH says he feels that we will see both babies and that all will work out. I have felt that way, until I started balling my eyes out. I was unhappy in general all day yesterday. I couldn't put my finger on as of why though.
It didn't help that my father-in-law was trying to help and said there is no way I will make it until Nov. to have the babies I am already showing and have a round belly. He feels it's twins to he thinks the other one just didn't like the tech. But, all I got out of him saying that was, " WOW!! You are either really getting fat or something." I have gained and sustained 1.4 lbs. now I was 118 last wednesday and 119.4-119.6 everyday since last Saturday. so still less than what I started at. I weighed myself everyday bc I was trying to see the difference in my tummy when I was bloated and not. like first getting up after I peed then after I had eaten. 
Anyways, sorry for the rant I am better now TY for the support.


----------



## Tower6

Omg peanut!! Your doing great- I cried last night because ive gained 9 pounds already :( which is exactly how I gained 80 pounds with my girls, from my 2 month visit on it was 10 pounds a month. I was huge like Jessica Simpson every time. I was 205 when I delivered and it was the most depressing feeling when I gained 80-85 pounds each time. I know its going to happen again even though I was determined NOT to let it happen this time. I feel depressed writing this :,( anyway- your adorable and you weigh less than I do I started at 116 and was 125 yesterday :( you just keep checking in on here when all the negativity floods your life with people and their unneeded opinions. We will ALWAYS be here for you no matter what! 

And just curious.. Was your bc before ttc an iud?


----------



## lovehearts

LoraLoo said:


> Peanut :hugs: Bless you hun. I hope you get to see 2 little heartbeats at your next scan.
> 
> Loveheart how is your little boy now? :flower:

He's better thank you lora :flower: we have been sick free for almost 2 days :happydance: and so far I don't seem to have caught it. Nasty winter bugs.


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Omg peanut!! Your doing great- I cried last night because ive gained 9 pounds already :( which is exactly how I gained 80 pounds with my girls, from my 2 month visit on it was 10 pounds a month. I was huge like Jessica Simpson every time. I was 205 when I delivered and it was the most depressing feeling when I gained 80-85 pounds each time. I know its going to happen again even though I was determined NOT to let it happen this time. I feel depressed writing this :,( anyway- your adorable and you weigh less than I do I started at 116 and was 125 yesterday :( you just keep checking in on here when all the negativity floods your life with people and their unneeded opinions. We will ALWAYS be here for you no matter what!
> 
> And just curious.. Was your bc before ttc an iud?

You mean where I said I weighed myself bc ...? I meant I weighed myself because... I forget bc probably means something other than the shorthanded because.

Or did you mean was my birth control an iud? NOPE I don't use birth control. I am allergic to latex and I have been told since age 15 I would have a hard time trying to conceive unless my diabetes was in perfect condition. I haven't been pregnant ever so this truly is an amazing thing for us.


----------



## Tower6

Awe that makes me even more happy for you. And yes I meant birth control sorry that last sentence/question wasn't very clear


----------



## laura3103

Afternoon girls x

Well I've got loads of snow and been out in the car and roads are rubbish but I had to go and collect my changing unit so it was worth it!

So far with my crib and changing station I have saved £157.96 well chuffed picking up a Moses basket new Cotbed mattress and single mattress for my boy tomorrow all for free!


Oh and uk girls what do you think about the baby style oyster pram I'm thinking I may get one of them as a out and about pram if I do get my silvercross!


----------



## LoraLoo

laura3103 said:


> Afternoon girls x
> 
> Well I've got loads of snow and been out in the car and roads are rubbish but I had to go and collect my changing unit so it was worth it!
> 
> So far with my crib and changing station I have saved £157.96 well chuffed picking up a Moses basket new Cotbed mattress and single mattress for my boy tomorrow all for free!
> 
> 
> Oh and uk girls what do you think about the baby style oyster pram I'm thinking I may get one of them as a out and about pram if I do get my silvercross!

My friend has one, i like them x


----------



## 3boys

peanutmomma said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Omg peanut!! Your doing great- I cried last night because ive gained 9 pounds already :( which is exactly how I gained 80 pounds with my girls, from my 2 month visit on it was 10 pounds a month. I was huge like Jessica Simpson every time. I was 205 when I delivered and it was the most depressing feeling when I gained 80-85 pounds each time. I know its going to happen again even though I was determined NOT to let it happen this time. I feel depressed writing this :,( anyway- your adorable and you weigh less than I do I started at 116 and was 125 yesterday :( you just keep checking in on here when all the negativity floods your life with people and their unneeded opinions. We will ALWAYS be here for you no matter what!
> 
> And just curious.. Was your bc before ttc an iud?
> 
> You mean where I said I weighed myself bc ...? I meant I weighed myself because... I forget bc probably means something other than the shorthanded because.
> 
> Or did you mean was my birth control an iud? NOPE I don't use birth control. I am allergic to latex and I have been told since age 15 I would have a hard time trying to conceive unless my diabetes was in perfect condition. I haven't been pregnant ever so this truly is an amazing thing for us.Click to expand...

extra special babies x


----------



## Tower6

Missjennakate- you should hop over to the march thread and let mrsmm know that she can update the thread to 20bfps :) she has you as still waitin to hear, and I'm sure she would love to congratulate you :D


----------



## laura3103

Peanut & Tower

don't worry about weight gain I way more than both of you put together now but unhappy and being over weight is really frowned up on in the uk they take very opportunity to blame everything on weight xx


----------



## zowiey

Peanut & tower, really don't worry about the weight, there are so many things we worry about & really weight gain is the smallest- we can always loose it after :) and it really isn't worth getting upset over, especially when a little twinge or loss of symptoms can send us in to such a huge spin! Be kind to yourselves, your bodies are growing & nurturing new life, that's pretty amazing & weight gain seems like such a small price to pay :flower:

Hope that doesn't sound to preachy?!

Well I'm a mess tonight! Have any other uk ladies watched any of the bbc coverage of the last show at the bbc centre? Well I am crying at it :dohh: it's a building for crying out loud!!! Why am I crying at a building closing down??!! :dohh: and then we have just watched madness & I cried at "it must be love!" Is there any hope for me?!


----------



## zowiey

laura3103 said:


> Peanut & Tower
> 
> don't worry about weight gain I way more than both of you put together now but unhappy and being over weight is really frowned up on in the uk they take very opportunity to blame everything on weight xx

Totally agree with this! When ttc took a while I went to my gp & she refused to do anything until I'd lost 2 stone, as she felt it was almost certainly my weight that was stopping us conceiving. Turns out my Husband has multiple probs with his swimmers! And my results came back completely normal regardless of my weight! I wanted to go back to my gp with the results & be like "In your face bitch!!" She made me feel so worthless.


----------



## Tower6

I knew this would happen when we had been ttc for a while and it wouldn't keep me from want to be exactly where I am now but it's really hard to go from 115 to 205 and not feel extremely self conscious. That's a whole person lol it's more of a inner strength that I'm upset about not having than it is about the weight itself. But hey I still have a lot of months to change it and be more aware of it before I count myself out ;) thnx girls! This is why I luv u all!


----------



## laura3103

zowiey said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> Peanut & Tower
> 
> don't worry about weight gain I way more than both of you put together now but unhappy and being over weight is really frowned up on in the uk they take very opportunity to blame everything on weight xx
> 
> Totally agree with this! When ttc took a while I went to my gp & she refused to do anything until I'd lost 2 stone, as she felt it was almost certainly my weight that was stopping us conceiving. Turns out my Husband has multiple probs with his swimmers! And my results came back completely normal regardless of my weight! I wanted to go back to my gp with the results & be like "In your face bitch!!" She made me feel so worthless.Click to expand...

I love how they say weight is a big factor in not conceiving because with my DD I was well over 23st and when I planned my DS I was about 21st and I caught with him just having sex once with their dad ( my ex the sperm donor ) and with this one I've got to be about 22 st I never weigh myself but in my case weight is certainly not an issue. 

Weight is only an issue if you let it be in my eyes I'm happy they way I am and I know my children will love me no matter if I was skinny or as I am now! 

Sorry I know off topic but went off on one lol xx


----------



## laura3103

Tower

Think of it as your growing a baby and you grow extra cushion around the baby to protect it! I've saw your bump pic and your tiny wait till you see me lol!! I'm a proper porker lol xx


----------



## Gemie

Shut up lau I'm bigger than you! I hate it when they go on about weight and not conceiving. I mean, it could be a factor for some people but I conceived both liam and poppy second month of trying and this one on cycle 5


----------



## laura3103

Gem I am a porker I'm 2ft taller than you lol

Here's me before my BFP


----------



## IvyEffer

Great pic! You're LO looks like a fish and mine looks like a shrimp...lol...my pic is at 7+2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Gemie

Aww you look stunning :flower:


----------



## Gemie

May as well add one of me while we're at it lol

It's the only full length one I have
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Gemie

IvyEffer said:


> Great pic! You're LO looks like a fish and mine looks like a shrimp...lol...my pic is at 7+2

Awww beautiful :)


----------



## laura3103

Gem I love your wedding pics xx


----------



## laura3103

Here's my mug shot lol


----------



## peanutmomma

laura3103 said:


> Gem I am a porker I'm 2ft taller than you lol
> 
> Here's me before my BFP
> View attachment 586595

I think you are a gorgeous self confident lady. I am not to worried about the weight I just don't like it to be pointed out that am really starting to show when I am only 7 weeks and a few days along. Especially when I have lost weight since conceiving. My biggest thing is that since I was 17 people always asume that I am pregnant by how I look and I have been asked so many times throughout the years, " So you are pregnant aren't you?" and I never was. I was told I walk in a way that I look pregnant all the time. NO, I have compensated my weight on either side so I tend to wobble some is all. In a matter of two days 3 years ago I had a stress fracture in my left foot and then sprang my right ankle. I couldn't afford to not be working so I delivered newspapers 7 days a week in high rise Apartment buildings walking every floor and Served as a waitress 60+ hours per week I am in pain I walk funny AHHH!!! Sorry, people tick me off. Oh, and now that I am pregnant no one that doesn't know already thinks I am any longer. I have had people that I have seen in the past few weeks tell me I look happier and that I mut have lost some weight because I look thinner and so pretty. Then , I tell them well I am actually 7 and a half weeks pregnant.


----------



## Gemie

peanutmomma said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> Gem I am a porker I'm 2ft taller than you lol
> 
> Here's me before my BFP
> View attachment 586595
> 
> 
> I think you are a gorgeous self confident lady. I am not to worried about the weight I just don't like it to be pointed out that am really starting to show when I am only 7 weeks and a few days along. Especially when I have lost weight since conceiving. My biggest thing is that since I was 17 people always asume that I am pregnant by how I look and I have been asked so many times throughout the years, " So you are pregnant aren't you?" and I never was. I was told I walk in a way that I look pregnant all the time. NO, I have compensated my weight on either side so I tend to wobble some is all. In a matter of two days 3 years ago I had a stress fracture in my left foot and then sprang my right ankle. I couldn't afford to not be working so I delivered newspapers 7 days a week in high rise Apartment buildings walking every floor and Served as a waitress 60+ hours per week I am in pain I walk funny AHHH!!! Sorry, people tick me off. Oh, and now that I am pregnant no one that doesn't know already thinks I am any longer. I have had people that I have seen in the past few weeks tell me I look happier and that I mut have lost some weight because I look thinner and so pretty. Then , I tell them well I am actually 7 and a half weeks pregnant.Click to expand...

:hugs: I bet you're gorgeous xx


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Gem I love your wedding pics xx

Aww thank you :cloud9:


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Here's my mug shot lol
> 
> View attachment 586609

Do you have your. Lip priced at the bottom?


----------



## laura3103

Gemie said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> Here's my mug shot lol
> 
> View attachment 586609
> 
> 
> Do you have your. Lip priced at the bottom?Click to expand...

Yes I do gem did you not notice Tuesday :haha: had it done a while x


----------



## laura3103

Peanut you must be glowing then for people to say such nice things now your pregnant x

I'm being told I look like I have been hit by a bus I look pale and tired all the time!!


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> Here's my mug shot lol
> 
> View attachment 586609
> 
> 
> Do you have your. Lip priced at the bottom?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do gem did you not notice Tuesday :haha: had it done a while xClick to expand...

Lol not at all. :dohh: it suits you x


----------



## peanutmomma

here are pictures of me . The first one where I have the purple shirt was actually the night we conceived but before we DTD!
Second, is me at the end of the day, a.k.a. a few moments ago after supper. I look huge by the end of the day and I guess I look bigger than just before I got pregnant because I have shifted weight to my boobies and belly?
I feel pretty and pregnant when I have all the bloating but don't like it pointed out how "huge" I look.

Oh I just got the results from my diabetes Doctor about urine test they did earlier this week. Apparently my kidney function has deteriorated over the last 19 years and since I am now pregnant I will be put at a higher risk. FUN FUN!!!
They said I am at real high risk for preterm labor now. I was a bit upset, but the nurse told me that preterm labor is anything less than 36 weeks. Then, she followed up by telling me since I am diabetic they usually don't want Type 1 Diabetic like myself to go over 37 weeks anyways because of the stress on the body. So, EDD still Nov. 03-06 they said, but more realistic will be the second or third week of October if my kidneys start having troubles. I will be doing everything I can to make it until Nov. believe me.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 10









007.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Tower6

Peanut we ate just destined numb buddies lol I have never had a baby past 37 weeks so I'm keeping my Favorite November thread by edd but I will be having a baby in October. We will have new "little monsters" for Halloween ;) and we will all have little turkeys for thanksgiving :D yay!! 

And btw you ate sooo adorable on your pics! Love them!

How's everyone else today? It's been kinda quiet round here :)


----------



## Gemie

You are lovely peanut.... NOT huge omgosh! :nope:


Tower I'm good, just going to bed as it's past 1am here *yawn* you know when you get hooked in a book you can't put down? Yeah, that's me right now, should have been asleep ages ago :dohh:
Pretty sure it'll get busier as the night (day for you guys) progresses :)
How are you?


----------



## luna_19

From what I can tell doctors usually don't let you go past 38 weeks with twins so I will end up with October babies too. I'm super nauseous today :(


----------



## Gemie

All you having babies in oct better be hanging round here with us nov sparklers!


----------



## peanutmomma

Gemie said:


> All you having babies in oct better be hanging round here with us nov sparklers!


well, of course once a sparkler always a sparkler right? :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Yeah I figure I will just stick with my actual due date ;)


----------



## babysaa

luna_19 said:


> hi can I join? My official edd is November 10 but we are having twins so they will likely arrive earlier than that :)

Hi Luna!!!! OMG congrats on the amazing news!!! I remember you from over on the other threads so it's nice to see familiar names :hugs:

I'm glad you joined the November sparkler, I've just been MIA for the past few days busy with work so I've had lots of catching up to do.


----------



## luna_19

Hey babysaa we're really close :)


----------



## lovehearts

Morning all, 

Glad to here your all sticking around in November sparklers. 

Gem I love your wedding dress! Lovely pics in here ladies. 

Snowed loads here last night! I have my god daughters 2nd birthday party today! 

Afm, feel like time is dragging. First midwife appointment is Thursday and then it's another week till my early scan. Iv had to eat pretty much constant to keep sickness at bay. Boobs are swollen. Had a couple of days where symptoms dont feel as bad but hoping it's normal. 

Xx


----------



## Gemie

lovehearts said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Glad to here your all sticking around in November sparklers.
> 
> *Gem I love your wedding dress! Lovely pics in here ladies.
> *
> Snowed loads here last night! I have my god daughters 2nd birthday party today!
> 
> Afm, feel like time is dragging. First midwife appointment is Thursday and then it's another week till my early scan. Iv had to eat pretty much constant to keep sickness at bay. Boobs are swollen. Had a couple of days where symptoms dont feel as bad but hoping it's normal.
> 
> Xx

Thank you Hun :)

Yep it's snowed (and is still snowing :rolleyes:) I wish it had have been on Monday cause then dh would have had a snow day and a long weekend lol but now we're stuck in bored :(


----------



## teacup22

So sick :( my house is a tip and my toddler was awake at 4!
I feel like dying! 
Hope everyone's ok in the snow? Just rain here...


----------



## Tower6

Awe teacupp I wish I could use my LO as my avatar :) yours looks so cute!


----------



## teacup22

I just did it from my iPhone... Was really easy!


----------



## zowiey

Looking good ladies :winkwink: 

Gem, your wedding dress is beautiful! I love it! 

Laura, I am sooo jealous of your eyelashes!

Hope everyone is feeling ok today? And the uk ladies that have snow are keeping safe?

I am not loving this weather! It hasn't stopped snowing all day :( Oh well, another lazy day on the settee! I'm currently trying to convince hubby to have a chinese tonight! It's not happening tho, he just doesn't understand my need for mushroom chow mein!! I've been thinking about it all day mmmmmm!


----------



## MandaAnda

It's been snowing all day here but nothing sticking. I just want to nap for a whole day. Not happening anytime soon!


----------



## peanutmomma

Sorry you ladies are stuck in the snow today. Here in my part of the states the snow is finally beginning to melt. still cold outside though. 
AFM- I keep having these uncontrolled shaking fits that aren't low blood sugar. I started a thread about it last night and a nice lady told me it's anxiety from hormones that it will come and go every week. I had my first bout with actual vomiting at 2 am this morning, but I think it was from the shaking that made me sick I could be wrong. I ate oatmeal like 30 minutes prior and the shakes still wouldn't stop. I tried to lay down and curl up next to DH but right as I stopped shaking and though I could finally relax I vomited. EWWW!!! Sorry. I feel ok now though, just really huge feeling boobies today and from the moment I woke up I have had a very round, stuck out there, lower tummy. I guess bloating can happen no matter what time of the day. 
DH and his dad are making me a rocking chair in the wood shop today. I am excited then maybe I can be comfortable at night and rock myself to sleep. Insomnia sucks. Anywho, I am on a bargaining mission today on ebay to find cheap, affordable baby stuff and trying to keep my mind off thinking about if baby B will grow and show up. 11 days until first OB appoinyment and second scan.


----------



## LoraLoo

Evening ladies!

Had my first m/w appt today (at home) M/w is lovely, Im under consultant led care again - no suprises there- so i have chosen the one i had last time as he was really nice and i think the only one that has ever bothered my notes before i went in!

Shes pushing the scan forward for me :) Not sure when it will be she said should be within 2 weeks.

I asked about asprin and she said to take 75mg daily as it cant do any harm and may do some good.

Thats about it i think!


----------



## Gemie

That's great new Lora! So pleased you're being looked after :thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

Tut tut zowiey if you want a mushroom chow mein you should have one!
I always say to dh 'the baby needs.....' And I usually get it :haha:

Like just we drove past subway and I said 'ohhhhh the baby wants a turkey breast sub with honey mustard dressing' and I got it yay :happydance:


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm suprised you girls can even think of food atm! Im eating cos i have to but there is nothing i fancy and im not enjoying it at all! Sickness really getting me down :dohh: Im not being ungrateful, this pregnancy is precious to me, but i wish it would bugger off. Pain i can deal with, sickness i cant! xx


----------



## lovehearts

Glad the midwife app went well lora. Yay for bringing the scan forward too. 

I'm desperate for Chinese too and we are getting one once Tyler is in bed :D I am so hungry. We have been to a party this afternoon and I felt pretty sick during it.


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm sat here eating haggis. :/


----------



## LoraLoo

MandaAnda said:


> I'm sat here eating haggis. :/

Lost for words!! :sick:


----------



## peanutmomma

MandaAnda said:


> I'm sat here eating haggis. :/

 yummy haggis I like haggis


----------



## Gemie

Omgosh haggis :sick:

I can eat Lora but only stuff I fancy most things make me feel sick :(


----------



## laura3103

zowiey said:


> Looking good ladies :winkwink:
> 
> Gem, your wedding dress is beautiful! I love it!
> 
> Laura, I am sooo jealous of your eyelashes!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok today? And the uk ladies that have snow are keeping safe?
> 
> I am not loving this weather! It hasn't stopped snowing all day :( Oh well, another lazy day on the settee! I'm currently trying to convince hubby to have a chinese tonight! It's not happening tho, he just doesn't understand my need for mushroom chow mein!! I've been thinking about it all day mmmmmm!

Zowiey shhh don't tell anyone they are falsies lol xxx


----------



## laura3103

zowiey said:


> Looking good ladies :winkwink:
> 
> Gem, your wedding dress is beautiful! I love it!
> 
> Laura, I am sooo jealous of your eyelashes!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok today? And the uk ladies that have snow are keeping safe?
> 
> I am not loving this weather! It hasn't stopped snowing all day :( Oh well, another lazy day on the settee! I'm currently trying to convince hubby to have a chinese tonight! It's not happening tho, he just doesn't understand my need for mushroom chow mein!! I've been thinking about it all day mmmmmm!

Zowiey shhh don't tell anyone they are falsies lol xxx


----------



## laura3103

I'm living on vegetable cup a soups and cockles don't fancy eating at moment

Would like to say a BIG thank you to Gemie don't know what I would have done without her today your a star chick xxxx


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> I'm living on vegetable cup a soups and cockles don't fancy eating at moment
> 
> Would like to say a BIG thank you to Gemie don't know what I would have done without her today your a star chick xxxx

Awwww :flower: anytime you know that. Sometime a chat is all we need for things to be okay again :hugs:


----------



## zowiey

I got the Chinese :happydance: but now I feel sick :dohh: 

I can only eat food I fancy, hubby tried to get me to have scrambled eggs- there is no way I could eat that :sick: also don't think I'll be eating Chinese for a loooong time now :haha:


----------



## missjennakate

Hope all is well in the November Sparkler group :)


----------



## Gemie

missjennakate said:


> Hope all is well in the November Sparkler group :)

All well here thanks missjennakate how about you? :)


----------



## happycloud

Can you add me? I'm due November 21! This is my third pregnancy, the first two ended in MC at 6wks. I think this one feels different. It's my first pregnancy while taking a blood thinner shot for clotting factors, so hopefully that will be the difference! Thanks! xo


----------



## peanutmomma

happycloud said:


> Can you add me? I'm due November 21! This is my third pregnancy, the first two ended in MC at 6wks. I think this one feels different. It's my first pregnancy while taking a blood thinner shot for clotting factors, so hopefully that will be the difference! Thanks! xo

welcome and congrats to you


----------



## teacup22

Welcome to all the newbies!!
8 weeks today for me! 12 weeks doesn't feel too far away now and it feels like yesterday I was only 5 weeks lol


----------



## LoraLoo

Morning ladies! Didnt get up til 10am this morning-n definitely needed that lie in! Hope everyone is ok? Teacup, know what you mean, Im 8 weeks tmw, that was my next milestone i was aiming for! Little steps :) xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hi girlies

We've been away for a couple of days and just got home so chilling on the sofa and catching up on BnB.

Glad scan went well *Teacup*, that's fab news.

Hello to all the newbies :)

TMI, but I've had a bit of brown in my discharge a few times when I wiped after having a wee, just yesterday and today. Not much of it and no pain or blood or anything. I assume this is normal? I figured that I would have been due to ovulate yesterday if I wasn't already pregnant so thought perhaps that was why? Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Gemie

Welcome happycloud congratulations :)

*lora* lovely lie in :thumbup: sometimes you just need a bit extra sleep!

*misskseniya* hope you had a lovely time :) doesn't sound anything to worry about, just take it easy :flower:

Congrats on all the milestones :thumbup: I'm 7 weeks today :happydance: it's dragging but in another respect it's going quickly if that makes since lol


----------



## Tower6

It's 4:00 in the morning and I can not sleep. I woke up feeling like I slept all night and feeling so hungry I felt sick. So bagel and cream cheese with cereal in bed now and hoping to get in at least 2 more hours of sleep before all 3 kids are banging on my bedroom door!


----------



## teacup22

I keep getting bright yellow discharge..... It doesn't smell or anything. Bit worrying!


----------



## Gemie

Omgosh :sick: the first time I've very nearly come to being sick this morning. The ms has kicked in with a vengeance. I don't think I'm going to be able stomach dh cooking the dinner the smell will drive me insane and I can't say don't bother cause we have my parents coming :dohh:
I'm going to vom before the end of today, I know it :nope:


----------



## teacup22

Gemie said:


> Omgosh :sick: the first time ove very nearly come to being sick this morning. The ms has kicked in with a vengeance. I don't think I'm going to be able stomach dh cooking the dinner the smell will drive me insane and I can't say don't bother cause we have my parents coming :dohh:
> I'm going to vom before the end of today, I know it :nope:

Oh no! Feel better soon! My ms is getting gradually worse!


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> Omgosh :sick: the first time I've very nearly come to being sick this morning. The ms has kicked in with a vengeance. I don't think I'm going to be able stomach dh cooking the dinner the smell will drive me insane and I can't say don't bother cause we have my parents coming :dohh:
> I'm going to vom before the end of today, I know it :nope:

Horrible isnt it :hugs:

Teacup, not sure what that could be? Not thrush? x


----------



## teacup22

No not itchy or anything.... :/


----------



## LoraLoo

Maybe just the change in hormones then? Id still mention it at your next appt x


----------



## Gemie

Are you taking prenatals teacup? I find they make my wee and discharge yellow.


----------



## lovehearts

My morning sickness has kicked up a gear too, no actual sick but have been very close all day long so far.


----------



## laura3103

Happy 6 weeks to me!!:happydance:

Well had another bargain today got a Moses basket and stand for free from a friend so well chuffed! 

Just at kids nans for dinner and having a little tea party for my little girls bday and she's opened all her presents of them she's currently cinderella!!


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Happy 6 weeks to me!!:happydance:
> 
> Well had another bargain today got a Moses basket and stand for free from a friend so well chuffed!
> 
> Just at kids nans for dinner and having a little tea party for my little girls bday and she's opened all her presents of them she's currently cinderella!!
> 
> View attachment 587507

She is beautiful lau <3


----------



## teacup22

Gemie said:


> Are you taking prenatals teacup? I find they make my wee and discharge yellow.

Yes I am plus extra folic acid and vit d! I knew it did that to pee but discharge too? That's good to know :)


----------



## Tower6

That's adorable! Love the pic! Is she 4?

And I absolutely agree ladies the ms I'm having isn't horrible but once a day I feel super nauseas and man it sucks!! But being that I'm 8.5 weeks it seems late to be just starting


----------



## zowiey

Oh my days how cute is she? She looks very proud too! Aww! :hugs:

Teacup, I have exactly the same, after consulting Dr google I think it's down to the vitamins. I've had it for the last 3 weeks or so. Apparently with one of the vitamins, if you have an excess of it can discolour your pee & discharge as it excretes out (don't know how best to explain it?!) also TMI massively!! But mine is quite stringy & bogeyish, but then I'm still on suppositories twice a day, so that's affecting it quite a lot to!!

Gemie :hugs: for feeling sick, I was yesterday. Lost my breakfast and learnt the hardway not to have weetabix for my breakfast! Milk on the way back up is not nice :sick:

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all having a lovely day? :wave:

Afm, I've felt quite ok today (panic begins :dohh: ) so I've walked the dog, visited my grandparents, cooked a dinner, made brownies & cleaned up! Now I'm knackered! Hubby's washing up, and I'm just about to have a snooze. I've got a huge pile of ironing, but it'll have to wait, I so cannot be arsed to do it anytime soon!


----------



## peanutmomma

laura3103 said:


> Happy 6 weeks to me!!:happydance:
> 
> Well had another bargain today got a Moses basket and stand for free from a friend so well chuffed!
> 
> Just at kids nans for dinner and having a little tea party for my little girls bday and she's opened all her presents of them she's currently cinderella!!
> 
> View attachment 587507

Yippie happy 6 weeks to you and 8 weeks to me


----------



## peanutmomma

wow almost four pages since I last posted. Nope we don't like to talk in here at all LOL!!! 

I have a massive migraine today. I had a severe low blood sugar at 4 am this morning. It was in the 40's and the human brain starts to go into survival mode at 50 and below. Luckily having dealt witht his for 19 years I knew that food and sweet juice would bring it back to where it needs to be, even if massive nausea tried to stop one from eating. I am better now for the most part. Yeah 8 weeks today and only 10 days til the next scan. Super happy about that. Only 5 weeks from today and second trimester has begun. Exciting. 
I have a perma-round belly now. No matter what time of day or night I have a belly that is sticking out. I guess babies are pushing more of my insides out of their way. 
well, thats about all I have for now


----------



## laura3103

Yeap she's 4 now it's gone so quick!! She is a little poser loves her picture taken now!!


----------



## brinib

I'm 7 weeks today and either the fatigue is just setting in or I'm realizing that it isn't just that my 14 month old waking up at 4am making me tired. I'm way more tired than that-- I think I've just gotten used to being tired so I didn't notice at first! Heartburn has come to join the party as well.


----------



## laura3103

Ok I've fell in love with 2 new names what do you think?

Nellie

Monty


----------



## brinib

laura3103 said:


> Ok I've fell in love with 2 new names what do you think?
> 
> Nellie
> 
> Monty

Monty is cute. I have an uncle with that name, and my FIL's name is Monte spelled the french way :)


----------



## Gemie

Not keen on monty I love Nellie my friends little girl is nel :)

We like Peggy but I don't think anyone else is too keen :dohh:


----------



## laura3103

Just found out my cousins daughter is prefers and due around the same time so I won't be the on,y pregnant person at the wedding lol!! Yay


----------



## laura3103

Don't you just love facebook very rarely I moan about the hand that life as dealt me and I know I have made my own choses which I live with each day and I'm happy with the way things are but my so called friends all seem to want an opinion on how I have messed my life up and how I should do things like be married and be working 7 days a week while my parents bring my kids up like they live!! 

I chose to bring my children up alone when their dad decided he didn't want to know my DD that was my choice and it was the best one I ever made he helped me conceive my DS because I wanted another baby and it to be the same dad! I get slated for doing this as I should only have one child be pregnant only once like my so called friends!! 

Well they are having a field day now I'm pregnant again with a different man who may I add has not run off yet ( there's still time lol ) but even if he does I am the one who brings my kids up 24/7 I don't dump them on family or moan about raising them alone it was my choice I do my best to be a good mum to them and for my kids to want to be with me and miss me when I do have to leave them that is confirmation that my kids are happy with the way I'm bringing them up!! 

Think I need a fb clear out from all the negative people who are supposed to be my friends wouldn't mind but not even my parents or the dad acted the way they have anyone would think I have got pregnant by there boyfriend/husband ( I haven't by they way lol)!

Rant over sorry just need to get that out and this is the only kind of safe place I have to vent!! Oh and to Gemie who loves to stick up for me on FB xxx


----------



## Gemie

You know what I think Laura.
And I was thinking the same, I've seen far too many have an opinion on your life over the past few days... They've made me quite mad as I said to you, what makes them better than you? Or at least think they are. These people aren't friends lau.... No friend would talk to you like that. Just because its not the way they live their life they have to say because you are it's wrong? Who says!
Get rid of them! 
I wouldn't care if you were always moaning or whatever but you're the most honest person I know and knowing you personally no one could be a better mum to those kids who, might I add are adorable and a credit to you!

Maybe jealousy because you're a more than capable, independent woman!


----------



## peanutmomma

if anyone is interested I have new bump pictures up in the, "Show me your bumps" thread.


----------



## laura3103

Thanks Gem xx


----------



## Kdk24

Man oh man... Have I missed a lot! It took me forever to catch up!

Laura... All this free/cheap stuff is making me so jealous! I wanna shop till I drop but I'm too nervous!

Uk ladies... How'd you fair with all the snow? I'm wondering where spring is and if it's ever going to show up?

Peanutmomma... I haven't checked out your bump yet, but OH swears I'm getting one already. I know there's no way, I'm not tiny and I'm fairly certain it's all bloat and food. I did not right above my pubic bone is getting more round as less flat! Kind of exciting stuff!

Afm... I feel like my symptoms are lessening. My bbs still kill me, but I'm not having vivid dreams and I'm not as tired as I was the first few weeks? Anyone else noticing a change in symptoms?

Also, OH brother just announced their 3 baby!!! We're so excited! She due a month before me we're gonna wait to tell them though!


----------



## pa2k84

Feeling rough today actually taken the day off work which i feel guilty about. Full of cold all yesterday and could not rest woke this morning got up felt ok suddenly needed the loo and went all shakey and felt very sick (wasnt though). Never had morning sickness with my DS so don't know if that or something else. Work in a nursery and had a few children off last week with sickness so don't know if a bug. Have eaten a slice of toast and cup tea though which has helped so guessing is ms? Have first midwife appointment wed can't wait.


----------



## teacup22

SO SO sick today :( 
I've been sick 5 times and there's nothing left so I'm just heaving... Trying to drink a sugary tea inbetween sickness. I feel so shakey and horrible :( 
My son was shouting "mummy, mummy what doing?" Whilst I had my head down the loo! 
Sigh...


----------



## lovehearts

Morning,

Laura- I would remove them from my facebook if i were you. You dont need negative people like that in your life, if there not supporting you then they are not true friends.

pa2k84 - i feel awful today too :hugs: I feel your pain. 

AFM - Iv just ordered some sea bands, hopefully they will be here tomorrow. The drive to work was pretty tough and im not sure how im going to do it everyday. I didnt have MS with my son, I had the odd bit of nausea and i think i threw up a couple of times but i feel so different this time. I work for my parents and i havnt told them yet so im hoping i can hide it for a bit longer!!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Morning everyone.

Well I've had ms for a couple of days now and already can't wait for it to be over! Nothing appeals to me food-wise either so finding eating really tough going.

What is everyone else eating at the mo or trying to help with ms? I seem to be worst very first thing in the morning, or from about 6pm through to the evening. I even felt sick at about 3am which is awful.

All for a good cause but please let me enjoy some food baby!


----------



## lovehearts

Iv just ordered some sea bands to see if they help. Is anyone else using them or used them in previous pregnancy?


----------



## lovehearts

:hugs: teacup - we cross posted. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## teacup22

lovehearts said:


> Iv just ordered some sea bands to see if they help. Is anyone else using them or used them in previous pregnancy?

I'm going to get some! Anythings worth a try!


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> Iv just ordered some sea bands to see if they help. Is anyone else using them or used them in previous pregnancy?

I tried them in my previous pregnancies, they didnt work for me and i found they hurt, lol, but anything is worth a try, isnt it?! x


----------



## lovehearts

Yeah, iv read some people say they worked and are amazing and then some say they dont help :haha: but yes - anything is worth a shot. x


----------



## laura3103

plain biscuits stop me feeling sicky touch wood I haven't heaved or puked for a week now but always get nauseous around 5pm and it horrible just hits me!!


----------



## LoraLoo

laura3103 said:


> plain biscuits stop me feeling sicky touch wood I haven't heaved or puked for a week now but always get nauseous around 5pm and it horrible just hits me!!

I must say this seems to be my worst time of day so far too, though i was sick this morning, and had to leg it round the co-op cos i thought i was gonna puke :wacko:


----------



## Gemie

Sea bands took the edge off with poppy. (I wasn't actually sick with her though just felt it constantly :wacko:)

Not tried them this time, I bought the roll on natural oils thing they do especially for preggos and that seems quite effective. But again not actually being sick just feel it x


----------



## LadyE

lovehearts said:


> Iv just ordered some sea bands to see if they help. Is anyone else using them or used them in previous pregnancy?

YES! I used them on my last pregnancy and they were heaven sent! :thumbup::sleep:

This time around Im using the same ones and I think I might need to buy a new pair (maybe they stretched out or something) since its helping but not as much as I remember the last time...:shrug:


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> Sea bands took the edge off with poppy. (I wasn't actually sick with her though just felt it constantly :wacko:)
> 
> Not tried them this time, I bought the roll on natural oils thing they do especially for preggos and that seems quite effective. But again not actually being sick just feel it x

Where do you get these?

I remember a few weeks back someone posted a thread in 1st tri about something you can buy from boots to take thats meant to be brill, but i cant remember what it was. Does anyone remember seeing that thread? x


----------



## teacup22

Caffeine free coke is helping a lot :)


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Sea bands took the edge off with poppy. (I wasn't actually sick with her though just felt it constantly :wacko:)
> 
> Not tried them this time, I bought the roll on natural oils thing they do especially for preggos and that seems quite effective. But again not actually being sick just feel it x
> 
> Where do you get these?
> 
> I remember a few weeks back someone posted a thread in 1st tri about something you can buy from boots to take thats meant to be brill, but i cant remember what it was. Does anyone remember seeing that thread? xClick to expand...

https://www.sea-band.com/mama


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Sea bands took the edge off with poppy. (I wasn't actually sick with her though just felt it constantly :wacko:)
> 
> Not tried them this time, I bought the roll on natural oils thing they do especially for preggos and that seems quite effective. But again not actually being sick just feel it x
> 
> Where do you get these?
> 
> I remember a few weeks back someone posted a thread in 1st tri about something you can buy from boots to take thats meant to be brill, but i cant remember what it was. Does anyone remember seeing that thread? xClick to expand...
> 
> https://www.sea-band.com/mamaClick to expand...

Thanks hun :flower:

Is everyone remembering to take their folic acid? I forgot twice last week :dohh:


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Sea bands took the edge off with poppy. (I wasn't actually sick with her though just felt it constantly :wacko:)
> 
> Not tried them this time, I bought the roll on natural oils thing they do especially for preggos and that seems quite effective. But again not actually being sick just feel it x
> 
> Where do you get these?
> 
> I remember a few weeks back someone posted a thread in 1st tri about something you can buy from boots to take thats meant to be brill, but i cant remember what it was. Does anyone remember seeing that thread? xClick to expand...
> 
> https://www.sea-band.com/mamaClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :flower:
> 
> Is everyone remembering to take their folic acid? I forgot twice last week :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm still taking my pregnacare conception as I'd stocked up so have loads left lol also the mw gave some vitamins they're giving away now whe y ou have your first appt it's a mix of vit c vit d and folic acid so I'm taking those too. I did hear if you're a bigger person your body Leeds more folic acid than a normal sized person so I'm assuming the double up is a good thing.


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Sea bands took the edge off with poppy. (I wasn't actually sick with her though just felt it constantly :wacko:)
> 
> Not tried them this time, I bought the roll on natural oils thing they do especially for preggos and that seems quite effective. But again not actually being sick just feel it x
> 
> Where do you get these?
> 
> I remember a few weeks back someone posted a thread in 1st tri about something you can buy from boots to take thats meant to be brill, but i cant remember what it was. Does anyone remember seeing that thread? xClick to expand...
> 
> https://www.sea-band.com/mamaClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :flower:
> 
> Is everyone remembering to take their folic acid? I forgot twice last week :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still taking my pregnacare conception as I'd stocked up so have loads left lol also the mw gave some vitamins they're giving away now whe y ou have your first appt it's a mix of vit c vit d and folic acid so I'm taking those too. I did hear if you're a bigger person your body Leeds more folic acid than a normal sized person so I'm assuming the double up is a good thing.Click to expand...

Hmmmm had my first mw appt on sat but she didnt mention anything? I used the pregnacare last time but theyre quite big arent they and used to make me gag, lol :blush:


----------



## lovehearts

Im remembering mine, or should i say hubby is!


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Sea bands took the edge off with poppy. (I wasn't actually sick with her though just felt it constantly :wacko:)
> 
> Not tried them this time, I bought the roll on natural oils thing they do especially for preggos and that seems quite effective. But again not actually being sick just feel it x
> 
> Where do you get these?
> 
> I remember a few weeks back someone posted a thread in 1st tri about something you can buy from boots to take thats meant to be brill, but i cant remember what it was. Does anyone remember seeing that thread? xClick to expand...
> 
> https://www.sea-band.com/mamaClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :flower:
> 
> Is everyone remembering to take their folic acid? I forgot twice last week :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still taking my pregnacare conception as I'd stocked up so have loads left lol also the mw gave some vitamins they're giving away now whe y ou have your first appt it's a mix of vit c vit d and folic acid so I'm taking those too. I did hear if you're a bigger person your body Leeds more folic acid than a normal sized person so I'm assuming the double up is a good thing.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm had my first mw appt on sat but she didnt mention anything? I used the pregnacare last time but theyre quite big arent they and used to make me gag, lol :blush:Click to expand...

Oh odd :wacko: she said they give you your first bottle at your appt then where you run out the mw gives you a voucher thing and you collect them yourself or something like that :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## zowiey

Afternoon ladies :wave:

I've been looking at the sea bands, I've always wondered if they work, I travel really badly too, so I probably should invest in some.

Teacup, caffine free coke has become my best friend- also doesn't taste to bad on the return either!!

Rant ahead, sorry :flower:

I have my scan tomorrow, literally I am pooping my pants, it's not until 12.45, so tomorrow morning is going to drag! It's so stupid, but I'm terrified of crying in front of the nurse, it stems from the ivf, it's such a hugely scientific procedure that even though the nurses & Drs are nice, it's still all very black and white, either you have embryos to transfer or you don't. And because of that I always feel that I can't show any sort of emotion, which in turn leads me to make myself more stressed. I keep imagining lying in the room, and them telling me there's no heartbeat and how I'll react, purely because I'm scared to cry, I mean who does this??

Everyone keeps telling me that I'll be fine, I've had no bleeding, and am having symptoms, but still I can't let myself believe it. Getting pg is so easy for so many people, and we've had such a bloody hard struggle to get here, so why all of a sudden should things get easy? That's not how things work for us. All we know is dissapointment & frustration. My family all know about the ivf and the pg, as unfortunately my cousin took his own life 6 weeks ago, he was only 26. They had to know why I couldn't help my aunt as much as i wanted to. But now they all believe this is the bright light we need. A reminder that no matter how bleak & dark times get, it always gets better. but what if this isnt the glimmer of hope they think it is, what if I give them only more bad news. Sorry for the rant girls, but I've had such a rubbish couple of months, and I'm so scared this is going to be the icing on the cake. I've tried to keep this in, as everyone has more than enough to worry about, without me adding to it.

Sorry again, I hate any sort of drama, and i hate being the one with the "drama" but I needed to get it out somehow. Sorry again.


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Sea bands took the edge off with poppy. (I wasn't actually sick with her though just felt it constantly :wacko:)
> 
> Not tried them this time, I bought the roll on natural oils thing they do especially for preggos and that seems quite effective. But again not actually being sick just feel it x
> 
> Where do you get these?
> 
> I remember a few weeks back someone posted a thread in 1st tri about something you can buy from boots to take thats meant to be brill, but i cant remember what it was. Does anyone remember seeing that thread? xClick to expand...
> 
> https://www.sea-band.com/mamaClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :flower:
> 
> Is everyone remembering to take their folic acid? I forgot twice last week :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still taking my pregnacare conception as I'd stocked up so have loads left lol also the mw gave some vitamins they're giving away now whe y ou have your first appt it's a mix of vit c vit d and folic acid so I'm taking those too. I did hear if you're a bigger person your body Leeds more folic acid than a normal sized person so I'm assuming the double up is a good thing.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm had my first mw appt on sat but she didnt mention anything? I used the pregnacare last time but theyre quite big arent they and used to make me gag, lol :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh odd :wacko: she said they give you your first bottle at your appt then where you run out the mw gives you a voucher thing and you collect them yourself or something like that :shrug:Click to expand...

Wonder if they give me them when i have my hospital appt, when they do bloods etc? :shrug: Funny how, even though we are all under the nhs (in uk) the way they do things differs so much from area to area. x


----------



## Gemie

zowiey said:


> Afternoon ladies :wave:
> 
> I've been looking at the sea bands, I've always wondered if they work, I travel really badly too, so I probably should invest in some.
> 
> Teacup, caffine free coke has become my best friend- also doesn't taste to bad on the return either!!
> 
> Rant ahead, sorry :flower:
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow, literally I am pooping my pants, it's not until 12.45, so tomorrow morning is going to drag! It's so stupid, but I'm terrified of crying in front of the nurse, it stems from the ivf, it's such a hugely scientific procedure that even though the nurses & Drs are nice, it's still all very black and white, either you have embryos to transfer or you don't. And because of that I always feel that I can't show any sort of emotion, which in turn leads me to make myself more stressed. I keep imagining lying in the room, and them telling me there's no heartbeat and how I'll react, purely because I'm scared to cry, I mean who does this??
> 
> Everyone keeps telling me that I'll be fine, I've had no bleeding, and am having symptoms, but still I can't let myself believe it. Getting pg is so easy for so many people, and we've had such a bloody hard struggle to get here, so why all of a sudden should things get easy? That's not how things work for us. All we know is dissapointment & frustration. My family all know about the ivf and the pg, as unfortunately my cousin took his own life 6 weeks ago, he was only 26. They had to know why I couldn't help my aunt as much as i wanted to. But now they all believe this is the bright light we need. A reminder that no matter how bleak & dark times get, it always gets better. but what if this isnt the glimmer of hope they think it is, what if I give them only more bad news. Sorry for the rant girls, but I've had such a rubbish couple of months, and I'm so scared this is going to be the icing on the cake. I've tried to keep this in, as everyone has more than enough to worry about, without me adding to it.
> 
> Sorry again, I hate any sort of drama, and i hate being the one with the "drama" but I needed to get it out somehow. Sorry again.

No advice just lots of :hugs:

Don't buy the branded sea bands they're expensive!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-X-ANTI...velTickets_Accessories_RL&hash=item2318a08f1e


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Sea bands took the edge off with poppy. (I wasn't actually sick with her though just felt it constantly :wacko:)
> 
> Not tried them this time, I bought the roll on natural oils thing they do especially for preggos and that seems quite effective. But again not actually being sick just feel it x
> 
> Where do you get these?
> 
> I remember a few weeks back someone posted a thread in 1st tri about something you can buy from boots to take thats meant to be brill, but i cant remember what it was. Does anyone remember seeing that thread? xClick to expand...
> 
> https://www.sea-band.com/mamaClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :flower:
> 
> Is everyone remembering to take their folic acid? I forgot twice last week :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still taking my pregnacare conception as I'd stocked up so have loads left lol also the mw gave some vitamins they're giving away now whe y ou have your first appt it's a mix of vit c vit d and folic acid so I'm taking those too. I did hear if you're a bigger person your body Leeds more folic acid than a normal sized person so I'm assuming the double up is a good thing.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm had my first mw appt on sat but she didnt mention anything? I used the pregnacare last time but theyre quite big arent they and used to make me gag, lol :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh odd :wacko: she said they give you your first bottle at your appt then where you run out the mw gives you a voucher thing and you collect them yourself or something like that :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Wonder if they give me them when i have my hospital appt, when they do bloods etc? :shrug: Funny how, even though we are all under the nhs (in uk) the way they do things differs so much from area to area. xClick to expand...

I've noticed that too! It's mad.
I'd ask them definitely, if they're giving it away take it! Lol


----------



## LoraLoo

Zowiey :hugs: I'm so sorry you are feeling so worried and anxious. Dont ever be afraid to cry, I cry nearly everytime i see the midwife or go for a scan etc :dohh: Im sure they must see it all the time, you arent a robot, you have feelings. 

Im sorry to hear about your cousin too :hugs: very sad. My BIL killed himself 2 years ago now, he was only 25, so tragic, and i think death from suicide is very hard to accept

Im sure everything will be fine with your scan- how many weeks are you? xx


----------



## zowiey

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Lora, I'm sorry to hear about your brother in law. To be honest, his death hasn't sunk in at all, I still fully expect to see him, there was no warning at all. And it breaks my heart to think of him so desperate and broken. And seeing my aunt, and his girlfriend is so hard, nothing will ever make this easier for them. They are empty shells, my aunt rings my mum in the middle of the night, and she can't even talk, she's just hysterical because she's dreamt of him. It's the worst loss Ive ever had to deal with, there's no comfort or answers, and there never will be.

I'm 8 weeks tomorrow, I had a previous early m/c /chem pg after our first ivf, but I started spotting almost straight away, and lost it all a week later. So I know I should be positive. But I think because I've bottled everything up for the last few weeks, It's coming out as anxiety. Also, just to add, I don't think that this situation is more important than my cousin dying- I think it's just easier for me to deal with. Oh I don't know, my brain is scrambled.


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> Lora, I'm sorry to hear about your brother in law. To be honest, his death hasn't sunk in at all, I still fully expect to see him, there was no warning at all. And it breaks my heart to think of him so desperate and broken. And seeing my aunt, and his girlfriend is so hard, nothing will ever make this easier for them. They are empty shells, my aunt rings my mum in the middle of the night, and she can't even talk, she's just hysterical because she's dreamt of him. It's the worst loss Ive ever had to deal with, there's no comfort or answers, and there never will be.
> 
> I'm 8 weeks tomorrow, I had a previous early m/c /chem pg after our first ivf, but I started spotting almost straight away, and lost it all a week later. So I know I should be positive. But I think because I've bottled everything up for the last few weeks, It's coming out as anxiety. Also, just to add, I don't think that this situation is more important than my cousin dying- I think it's just easier for me to deal with. Oh I don't know, my brain is scrambled.

I still expect to see Matthew too, even 2 years later. I still see his car about and i always look into the drivers seat and expect to see him. I really feel for your Aunt, there is no pain worse than losing your child :nope: You never get over it, and i cant even imagine with the suicide aspect on top what that is like for her. Like you say, you never get answers and thats hard to accept. I felt really really angry with Matthew for a long time. I dont feel like that any more, I just feel really sad, for him and for all of us he left behind. 

Do you think after your scan, your mind might be put at rest a little? I hope so hun :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

:hugs: Zowiey. Im sorry you are feeling so down. I hope all is well at your scan tomorrow. Dont be afraid to show your emotion, Im sure they see it all the time too, you have undergone a lot to get your baby, dont feel bad for showing that hun :hugs:


----------



## southernbound

zowiey said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> Lora, I'm sorry to hear about your brother in law. To be honest, his death hasn't sunk in at all, I still fully expect to see him, there was no warning at all. And it breaks my heart to think of him so desperate and broken. And seeing my aunt, and his girlfriend is so hard, nothing will ever make this easier for them. They are empty shells, my aunt rings my mum in the middle of the night, and she can't even talk, she's just hysterical because she's dreamt of him. It's the worst loss Ive ever had to deal with, there's no comfort or answers, and there never will be.
> 
> I'm 8 weeks tomorrow, I had a previous early m/c /chem pg after our first ivf, but I started spotting almost straight away, and lost it all a week later. So I know I should be positive. But I think because I've bottled everything up for the last few weeks, It's coming out as anxiety. Also, just to add, I don't think that this situation is more important than my cousin dying- I think it's just easier for me to deal with. Oh I don't:hugs: know, my brain is scrambled.

 good luck at your scan tomorrow sweetie! I'm sure everything will be well :)
I'm so sorry about your cousin, my uncle committed suicide a few years ago, it takes time but you learn to accept it and laugh about the good times you had :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Have had the appointment for my NHS dating scan come through - 25th April......sounds like AGES away! Think OH and I are going to book in for a private early scan next week so at least that will break up the time a bit.

Still not feeling 100% :( I think my bad cold/flu has now turned into a sinus infection which is causing me a lot of pain. Really fed up with being ill now!


----------



## LoraLoo

SmileyShazza said:


> Have had the appointment for my NHS dating scan come through - 25th April......sounds like AGES away! Think OH and I are going to book in for a private early scan next week so at least that will break up the time a bit.
> 
> Still not feeling 100% :( I think my bad cold/flu has now turned into a sinus infection which is causing me a lot of pain. Really fed up with being ill now!

Ah bless you hun, why do we seen to come down with these rotten viruses when we are pregnant and feeling pretty rubbish anyway? Hope you feel better soon,, have they given you anything to shift it? x


----------



## zowiey

Thanks so much ladies, I needed to get it out, and being so anonymous here really helps :hugs:

Lora, I think I'll be a little more relaxed, but I don't know if I'll ever be fully confident, but I guess that's normal for everyone anyway isn't it.

xxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

LoraLoo said:


> Ah bless you hun, why do we seen to come down with these rotten viruses when we are pregnant and feeling pretty rubbish anyway? Hope you feel better soon,, have they given you anything to shift it? x

We've all had this virus Me, Hubby and DS :( it's worse than a cold but not quite as bad as flu (although not far off) I'm pretty certain I probably came down with it worse as my immune system will be a bit shot at the moment. Doctor wouldn't give me anything for it so have just had to ride it out - not sure if I should go back now I think it's turned into a sinus infection or whether to see if it goes on it's own. I don't like to bother them if theres no reason to.


----------



## Tower6

Hey girls I just jnvited a new girl to out thread I think she's due she 1st week in nov- she wants to join but how do I post a link for her?


----------



## LoraLoo

Tower6 said:


> Hey girls I just jnvited a new girl to out thread I think she's due she 1st week in nov- she wants to join but how do I post a link for her?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-november-sparkler-updated-due-dates-143.html

Zowiey, Im glad you feel better for getting it off your chest, sometimes it really does help doesnt it? Sometimes I tell the ladies on here things i just cant talk to my DH and family about. Its easier i think. I think its normal to worry in pregnancy too xx

Shazza, Id maybe give it a couple of days and if you are no better go back? No point suffering if there is something they can give to help :flower: xx


----------



## Tower6

Thank you!


----------



## Dazed125

Hi girls,

Could I join you? Im Due on 29th November!!

H&H 9 months
X


----------



## Gemie

Dazed125 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Could I join you? Im Due on 29th November!!
> 
> H&H 9 months
> X

Hi and welcome Hun :) x


----------



## peanutmomma

Dazed125 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Could I join you? Im Due on 29th November!!
> 
> H&H 9 months
> X

Congrats welcome


----------



## peanutmomma

zowiey said:


> Afternoon ladies :wave:
> 
> I've been looking at the sea bands, I've always wondered if they work, I travel really badly too, so I probably should invest in some.
> 
> Teacup, caffine free coke has become my best friend- also doesn't taste to bad on the return either!!
> 
> Rant ahead, sorry :flower:
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow, literally I am pooping my pants, it's not until 12.45, so tomorrow morning is going to drag! It's so stupid, but I'm terrified of crying in front of the nurse, it stems from the ivf, it's such a hugely scientific procedure that even though the nurses & Drs are nice, it's still all very black and white, either you have embryos to transfer or you don't. And because of that I always feel that I can't show any sort of emotion, which in turn leads me to make myself more stressed. I keep imagining lying in the room, and them telling me there's no heartbeat and how I'll react, purely because I'm scared to cry, I mean who does this??
> 
> Everyone keeps telling me that I'll be fine, I've had no bleeding, and am having symptoms, but still I can't let myself believe it. Getting pg is so easy for so many people, and we've had such a bloody hard struggle to get here, so why all of a sudden should things get easy? That's not how things work for us. All we know is dissapointment & frustration. My family all know about the ivf and the pg, as unfortunately my cousin took his own life 6 weeks ago, he was only 26. They had to know why I couldn't help my aunt as much as i wanted to. But now they all believe this is the bright light we need. A reminder that no matter how bleak & dark times get, it always gets better. but what if this isnt the glimmer of hope they think it is, what if I give them only more bad news. Sorry for the rant girls, but I've had such a rubbish couple of months, and I'm so scared this is going to be the icing on the cake. I've tried to keep this in, as everyone has more than enough to worry about, without me adding to it.
> 
> Sorry again, I hate any sort of drama, and i hate being the one with the "drama" but I needed to get it out somehow. Sorry again.


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutmomma

OMG!!! So I found out some interesting stuff just now on facebook. I got a message from my Ex-husbands daughter ( She is now 20 years old, I am 29) She wanted to tell me her father is back in prison and that I am better to have left him because he ruined my life. Well, she is 26 weeks pregnant with a little boy and wanted to share. I am so very happy for her. She will make a great mommy. I told her I too am pregnant. She then expressed to me that even though I am no longer her step-mom that she wants to meet my twins when they are born and wants me to meet her little boy. She said blood doesn't matter that we will always be family and she always found me to be more of a big sister than her step-mom. I am crying because I am so happy. Am I silly?


----------



## Dazed125

That's not silly at all, it's amazing

And she's right, I love my step dad as much as I could ever love my dad. It's not true that you can't choose your family!! X


----------



## Gemie

Aww that's lovely peanut good things can come from bad. I'm really happy for you :)


----------



## miss_kseniya

Welcome Dazed :wave:


----------



## Dazed125

Thanks girls, what a welcoming group!!! Will be a pleasure hoping this time goes quickly with you!!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## teacup22

Dazed125 said:


> Thanks girls, what a welcoming group!!! Will be a pleasure hoping this time goes quickly with you!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance:

Welcome! It will! Last 4 weeks have gone much easier with the help of these lovely ladies :)


----------



## Tower6

Peanut- that made me cry- so touching.

Dazed- welcome abort the nov preggo train :) we love to talk! Definitely helps the days pass.

Anyone that is sick- take UNISOM!!! It's over the counter and works like Benadryl but safer. My midwife said to break it in half and u can use during the day but if you take it at night it will help with sleep as well as make you feel so much better thru the nigh and upon waking :D can't ask for much more than that! Try it out and let others know what you think- I feel great!


----------



## Dazed125

When did you girls start feeling sick? I know it's silly to WANT more symptoms but I kind of want some reassurance little bean is settling in and so far I just feel like I do before my Tom.


----------



## Gemie

Dazed125 said:


> When did you girls start feeling sick? I know it's silly to WANT more symptoms but I kind of want some reassurance little bean is settling in and so far I just feel like I do before my Tom.

Not properly until a few days ago. Yesterday was my worst so far :sick: you're still really early for sickness so don't worry! The norm is about 6weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Tower6

I'm 8 weeks and it has only happened about 3 times but that started within the last week. I was posting how I don't feel pregnant and how I had zero symptoms aside from exhausted. Not even sore boobs. It's still like this except for these few times of nausea. I will say though that since Friday I have had more moments of sickness than ever before with this baby. So week 8 seems to be the start for me and I thought 9-10 weeks should be nearing the end but we'll see


----------



## laura3103

Welcome Dazed!!

Well I've had a great day today baby's dad came round this morning to see me before he went on his course we are all ok so im happy!!

Been to play group with my little man who seems to just like playing with the ironing board and insisting on taking his tshirt off to iron it.

And NO sickness feeling today although me and the kids went to bed at 4.30 for a nap and have not long woke up:blush:

Just made us a quick tea of jacket potato and cheese and now Gertie as gone back to bed to watch bambi and my little man is watching corrie with me on the settee!!

Hope all you ladies are ok :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

I started to feel sick around 6 weeks and just puked for the first time today :(


----------



## Dazed125

Thanks for putting my mind at rest girls - I'm actually laughing at myself for thinking "oh good, I'll probably start feeling sick in a couple of weeks" 

I hope your sickness eases soon x


----------



## Tower6

Update- just threw up for the first time today! This is a first for me- in all 3 girl pregnancies I was so extremely nauseas for 5 months but never actually got sick and this time I've done great till nausea this week and then today bam, puke! Oh dear I thought I was almost out of the sick stage and slid past but I think I'm only just beginning :/ lol


----------



## teacup22

My boobs have stopped hurting today.... Worried! They've hurt me constantly the past 5 weeks! 
Still feeling sick though :confused:
Welcome to the new people, I'm too lazy to read back at 6 am when I feel sick :)


----------



## miss_kseniya

Morning ladies

I've only actaully been sick once, but have felt nauseous from about 5 1/2 weeks onwards and have been dry heaving over the loo every morning for the last few days. Nothing comes up though and I'm not sure what's worse yet, feeling sick or being sick.

Have also been feeling sick at about 3:30am for the last few mornings which is awful as it's hard to get back to sleep once you're awake and again, no sick, just dry heaving.

Wouldn't change it for the world though, nice to feel like everything is going as it should, even if it feels poo in the short term.

1 week today until my early scan, yay :)


----------



## miss_kseniya

teacup22 said:


> My boobs have stopped hurting today.... Worried! They've hurt me constantly the past 5 weeks!
> Still feeling sick though :confused:
> Welcome to the new people, I'm too lazy to read back at 6 am when I feel sick :)

 
Teacup, I wouldn't worry too much about the lack of boob-hurt, mine keep going through patches of being sore and not sore, and they have never been that bad even when it is a sore day. Sickness is good though (well, as in a good sign, not that it's actually good, lol).


----------



## Dazed125

miss_kseniya said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I've only actaully been sick once, but have felt nauseous from about 5 1/2 weeks onwards and have been dry heaving over the loo every morning for the last few days. Nothing comes up though and I'm not sure what's worse yet, feeling sick or being sick.
> 
> Have also been feeling sick at about 3:30am for the last few mornings which is awful as it's hard to get back to sleep once you're awake and again, no sick, just dry heaving.
> 
> Wouldn't change it for the world though, nice to feel like everything is going as it should, even if it feels poo in the short term.
> 
> 1 week today until my early scan, yay :)

Ohhh, I have my early scan one week today too!!! Although as I'm not as far gone as you I am expecting not to see much

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Gemie

Why the heck do I keep getting tummy upsets?
My belly feels like its upside down :hissy:


----------



## 3boys

Dazed125 said:


> Thanks for putting my mind at rest girls - I'm actually laughing at myself for thinking "oh good, I'll probably start feeling sick in a couple of weeks"
> 
> I hope your sickness eases soon x

I feel exactly the same hun, i had to dig out my old pregnancy journal this morning to see when i started to feel queasy last time, i cant wait for the reasurrance x


----------



## Dazed125

Gemie, I started getting upset stomachs when I started taking pre-conception vitamins, I swapped the time of day I was taking them and it cleared up

3boys, yay! Someone else close to my due date! I know we are all due in the same month but at this point I feel like I'm trailing waaaaaaay behind!! 

I'm in awe of all you mums with other children, I already feel shattered and I only have me, OH and little bean to look after!!


----------



## Gemie

Dazed125 said:


> Gemie, I started getting upset stomachs when I started taking pre-conception vitamins, I swapped the time of day I was taking them and it cleared up
> 
> 3boys, yay! Someone else close to my due date! I know we are all due in the same month but at this point I feel like I'm trailing waaaaaaay behind!!
> 
> *I'm in awe of all you mums with other children, I already feel shattered and I only have me, OH and little bean to look after!*!

I thought that when I was pregnant with poppy (ds was 15 so looked after himself) I honestly feel better this time for getting on with it and having that little person relying on me, you just have to do it no question, us mums pull it from somewhere, it's what we do :flower:


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> Gemie, I started getting upset stomachs when I started taking pre-conception vitamins, I swapped the time of day I was taking them and it cleared up
> 
> 3boys, yay! Someone else close to my due date! I know we are all due in the same month but at this point I feel like I'm trailing waaaaaaay behind!!
> 
> *I'm in awe of all you mums with other children, I already feel shattered and I only have me, OH and little bean to look after!*!
> 
> I thought that when I was pregnant with poppy (ds was 15 so looked after himself) I honestly feel better this time for getting on with it and having that little person relying on me, you just have to do it no question, us mums pull it from somewhere, it's what we do :flower:Click to expand...

You are just a trooper Gem, as soon as my alarm (William) goes off every morning i just want to crawl back under the duvet and spend the whole day there, lol.

Welcome Dazed, and Congratulations!

Well, I havent been as sick today :shrug: Im sort of relieved and worried all at the same time :dohh:


----------



## 3boys

Dazed125 said:


> Gemie, I started getting upset stomachs when I started taking pre-conception vitamins, I swapped the time of day I was taking them and it cleared up
> 
> 3boys, yay! Someone else close to my due date! I know we are all due in the same month but at this point I feel like I'm trailing waaaaaaay behind!!
> 
> I'm in awe of all you mums with other children, I already feel shattered and I only have me, OH and little bean to look after!!

i feel the same, its like everyone else on here is way ahead of us lol. I think especially at the end the extra weeks with us being at the end are going to drag. Having other kids isnt that bad really although my hubby helps alot im spoiled in that way. x


----------



## miss_kseniya

Dazed125 said:


> Ohhh, I have my early scan one week today too!!! Although as I'm not as far gone as you I am expecting not to see much
> 
> Hope you feel better soon xx

 
How exciting, you're exactly 2 weeks behind me. What time is your scan hun? Mine is at 9:45am. I'm not totally sure what they will see on my scan and I will be 7+4 then. I assume they will see the sac and fetal pole, but not sure about hearbeat as it's still quite early really.

*Gemie* my belly is a bit upside down too. Am totally constipated for a few days, then have nothing but loose stools for a couple of days. I miss just being regular and normal and I swear the constipation makes the bloating/trapped wind worse!


----------



## Tower6

Teacupp I have no sore boobs either. Only puked once yesterday and aside from feeling lethargic I keep looking at my little bean in the u/s for reassurance that it's really on there


----------



## Tower6

I am dreading this next 2 weeks! All 3 kids will be on spring break so I will have them all home all day... Good bye nap time! :( lol


----------



## 3boys

miss_kseniya said:


> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh, I have my early scan one week today too!!! Although as I'm not as far gone as you I am expecting not to see much
> 
> Hope you feel better soon xx
> 
> 
> How exciting, you're exactly 2 weeks behind me. What time is your scan hun? Mine is at 9:45am. I'm not totally sure what they will see on my scan and I will be 7+4 then. I assume they will see the sac and fetal pole, but not sure about hearbeat as it's still quite early really.
> 
> *Gemie* my belly is a bit upside down too. Am totally constipated for a few days, then have nothing but loose stools for a couple of days. I miss just being regular and normal and I swear the constipation makes the bloating/trapped wind worse!Click to expand...

hopefully you will see a hb i have had scans on a couple of pregnancies at 6wks and have seen hb. x


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> Gemie, I started getting upset stomachs when I started taking pre-conception vitamins, I swapped the time of day I was taking them and it cleared up
> 
> 3boys, yay! Someone else close to my due date! I know we are all due in the same month but at this point I feel like I'm trailing waaaaaaay behind!!
> 
> *I'm in awe of all you mums with other children, I already feel shattered and I only have me, OH and little bean to look after!*!
> 
> I thought that when I was pregnant with poppy (ds was 15 so looked after himself) I honestly feel better this time for getting on with it and having that little person relying on me, you just have to do it no question, us mums pull it from somewhere, it's what we do :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You are just a trooper Gem, as soon as my alarm (William) goes off every morning i just want to crawl back under the duvet and spend the whole day there, lol.
> 
> Welcome Dazed, and Congratulations!
> 
> Well, I havent been as sick today :shrug: Im sort of relieved and worried all at the same time :dohh:Click to expand...

I suppose it helps that pops is so good, she just gets on with it herself and plays, she doesn't bother with me much :dohh: 
As I've said before as I'm disabled dh only works part time and he is very hands on so that is a massive help!


----------



## Dazed125

3boys - I know! Although I was hoping the last month will go quickly getting excited about everyone else new arrivals appearing, thinking that will be me soon....oh and as its my first scaring myself half to death thinking about actually giving birth!!!

Miss_kseniya - mine is at 9.00, I know I will only see a splodge but as long as I see something I'm happy!!! I looked at loads of sites to try and find out what I would see and most said by 6+ you will see a heartbeat, I hope you do!

Tower - good luck with spring break! I don't mind telling you the thought of no naps for two weeks made me cringe!! I think I need to toughen up!!!


----------



## HannahGemini

Hi all, Im on the November list, I have my early scan tomorrow at 10:45am. Im nervous as as I said recently in posts I mis carried twice last year and I saw the heartbeat on second one at 6.5 weeks and then went on to find out I miscarried at 9.5 weeks and had absorbed it all.
Been horrendous times, but I am trying to now be hopeful, have very strong symptoms and cramps and back pain are through the roof!

Fingers crossed I get the all ok tomorrow, I thnk I am now about 7-8 weeks but cant be sure as I have not had a period since my D&C Xmas Eve.

:wacko: xx


----------



## peanutmomma

good day ladies, I see some are feeling and better and some sickly. I am sorry for the sick ones. I feel your pain. I am actually feeling pretty darn good today, My boobies aren't as sore either.. Well, you all read tower's post and we pretty much feel the same a lot so that;s how I feel LOL. Okay, had to be silly for a moment. I am to lazy to put a real bra on today. Thinking I will stick to the sleeping bra again today. I swear my rib cage is getting wider again. My bras I just bought are leaving painful red marks on me under my boobies.


----------



## 3boys

HannahGemini said:


> Hi all, Im on the November list, I have my early scan tomorrow at 10:45am. Im nervous as as I said recently in posts I mis carried twice last year and I saw the heartbeat on second one at 6.5 weeks and then went on to find out I miscarried at 9.5 weeks and had absorbed it all.
> Been horrendous times, but I am trying to now be hopeful, have very strong symptoms and cramps and back pain are through the roof!
> 
> Fingers crossed I get the all ok tomorrow, I thnk I am now about 7-8 weeks but cant be sure as I have not had a period since my D&C Xmas Eve.
> 
> :wacko: xx

good luck tomorrow i hope it all goes well x


----------



## Gemie

HannahGemini said:


> Hi all, Im on the November list, I have my early scan tomorrow at 10:45am. Im nervous as as I said recently in posts I mis carried twice last year and I saw the heartbeat on second one at 6.5 weeks and then went on to find out I miscarried at 9.5 weeks and had absorbed it all.
> Been horrendous times, but I am trying to now be hopeful, have very strong symptoms and cramps and back pain are through the roof!
> 
> Fingers crossed I get the all ok tomorrow, I thnk I am now about 7-8 weeks but cant be sure as I have not had a period since my D&C Xmas Eve.
> 
> :wacko: xx

Bless you :hugs: be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## Dazed125

HannahGemini said:


> Hi all, Im on the November list, I have my early scan tomorrow at 10:45am. Im nervous as as I said recently in posts I mis carried twice last year and I saw the heartbeat on second one at 6.5 weeks and then went on to find out I miscarried at 9.5 weeks and had absorbed it all.
> Been horrendous times, but I am trying to now be hopeful, have very strong symptoms and cramps and back pain are through the roof!
> 
> Fingers crossed I get the all ok tomorrow, I thnk I am now about 7-8 weeks but cant be sure as I have not had a period since my D&C Xmas Eve.
> 
> :wacko: xx

Good luck!! Let us all know how it goes x


----------



## Tower6

So, this was SO FUNNY when it was told to my in labor with my first baby, and I thought about it again today and was lol again, figured you girls would get a good laugh to! While I was saying OMG this hurts sooo bad, my nurse said: yes, if only it felt as good getting these babies out as it did getting them in hahahahaha oh dear!


----------



## laura3103

I'm gonna make you all feel sorry for me then I'm on my own with a 4 yr old and 23 month old with no help and I'm so tired I could sleep the clock but have to get on with it school run playgrounds and college!!


----------



## laura3103

Oh ladies I have had my first bday present from the baby's dad here it is:

I love it so much gonna get the charm for my bracelet it's pandora!


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> So, this was SO FUNNY when it was told to my in labor with my first baby, and I thought about it again today and was lol again, figured you girls would get a good laugh to! While I was saying OMG this hurts sooo bad, my nurse said: yes, if only it felt as good getting these babies out as it did getting them in hahahahaha oh dear!

:haha: So true! 



laura3103 said:


> I'm gonna make you all feel sorry for me then I'm on my own with a 4 yr old and 23 month old with no help and I'm so tired I could sleep the clock but have to get on with it school run playgrounds and college!!

I know lau! You're a super woman you really are :) 


laura3103 said:


> Oh ladies I have had my first bday present from the baby's dad here it is:
> View attachment 588755
> 
> I love it so much gonna get the charm for my bracelet it's pandora!

That's gorgeous <3 lucky you!


----------



## southernbound

Sorry to all the sickies :( I feel your pain. Had a scan today, just one little bean, it looks like there was another but didn't develop, that's ok :) it was so amazing to see the little heartbeat and the obgyn is soooo nice. Makes up for not being able to find a Midwife :)


----------



## Gemie

southernbound said:


> Sorry to all the sickies :( I feel your pain. Had a scan today, just one little bean, it looks like there was another but didn't develop, that's ok :) it was so amazing to see the little heartbeat and the obgyn is soooo nice. Makes up for not being able to find a Midwife :)

Eeeee! Congrats :)


----------



## Tower6

Congrats!! That's the best feeling!!

As far as the name game goes, Luca is a top contender for a boy on our list. What do you girls think? And don't worry about hurting my feelings, we all have different opinions ;)


----------



## laura3103

Luca is nice chick xx


----------



## Tower6

Thanks!


----------



## LadyE

Tower6 said:


> Congrats!! That's the best feeling!!
> 
> As far as the name game goes, Luca is a top contender for a boy on our list. What do you girls think? And don't worry about hurting my feelings, we all have different opinions ;)

LOVE Luca! That was my top and hubby vetoed...but I wanted it spelled Luka. 

if this one is a boy Luka is top again, for girl we're thinking Olivia (to call her Livy) :kiss:


----------



## zowiey

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't had any time to catch up, today has been crazy! We had our scan and saw 2 healthy bubbas :cloud9: Twin 1 is measuring at 7wks 4 days & twin 2 is 7wks 5days, but the nurse said that is perfectly fine, they always measure a bit under or over. Saw both heartbeats too! Both are in their own sacs, so not identical. Twin 2 was a little hard to see, I had an internal scan, so she said if they implant higher up they cant always get a good picture! But we saw both, and even saw twin 1 wiggle a little!! Although we knew we had a possibility of twins, as we had to embryos put back, we are both completely floored by this! But in a good way! I know we still have a long way to go, but I'm hoping above all hope that these will be my forever babies.

So here they are :cloud9:



The pic is on its side, I don't know how to change it! Also Twin 2 is the white blob!


----------



## Tower6

That is sooooo beautiful!!!! I could just sit and state!! How amazing!!!Dbl congrats mama!!!


----------



## Tower6

LadyE said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!! That's the best feeling!!
> 
> As far as the name game goes, Luca is a top contender for a boy on our list. What do you girls think? And don't worry about hurting my feelings, we all have different opinions ;)
> 
> LOVE Luca! That was my top and hubby vetoed...but I wanted it spelled Luka.
> 
> if this one is a boy Luka is top again, for girl we're thinking Olivia (to call her Livy) :kiss:Click to expand...

I originally had Luka but hubby said no and that it was to close to Luke so he likes it only if we use luca lol my friend has 2 kids, Alivia and Oliver they call her the full name an him Ollie which I think are cute so I give your baby an good name vote either sex you have ;)


----------



## laura3103

zowiey said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't had any time to catch up, today has been crazy! We had our scan and saw 2 healthy bubbas :cloud9: Twin 1 is measuring at 7wks 4 days & twin 2 is 7wks 5days, but the nurse said that is perfectly fine, they always measure a bit under or over. Saw both heartbeats too! Both are in their own sacs, so not identical. Twin 2 was a little hard to see, I had an internal scan, so she said if they implant higher up they cant always get a good picture! But we saw both, and even saw twin 1 wiggle a little!! Although we knew we had a possibility of twins, as we had to embryos put back, we are both completely floored by this! But in a good way! I know we still have a long way to go, but I'm hoping above all hope that these will be my forever babies.
> 
> So here they are :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 588793
> 
> 
> The pic is on its side, I don't know how to change it! Also Twin 2 is the white blob!


Yay amazing congrats on twinnies xxx


----------



## Dazed125

zowiey said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't had any time to catch up, today has been crazy! We had our scan and saw 2 healthy bubbas :cloud9: Twin 1 is measuring at 7wks 4 days & twin 2 is 7wks 5days, but the nurse said that is perfectly fine, they always measure a bit under or over. Saw both heartbeats too! Both are in their own sacs, so not identical. Twin 2 was a little hard to see, I had an internal scan, so she said if they implant higher up they cant always get a good picture! But we saw both, and even saw twin 1 wiggle a little!! Although we knew we had a possibility of twins, as we had to embryos put back, we are both completely floored by this! But in a good way! I know we still have a long way to go, but I'm hoping above all hope that these will be my forever babies.
> 
> So here they are :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 588793
> 
> 
> The pic is on its side, I don't know how to change it! Also Twin 2 is the white blob!

Beautiful pic - congrats on twins! 

I love Luca, Lucas is in my top ten


----------



## luna_19

congrats zowiey! welcome to the twin club :)

Were you on any meds?


----------



## Gemie

Zowiey!!!! Yay twins :happydance: congratulations hunni :hugs:

I actually quite like the name Luca :thumbup:


----------



## pa2k84

Love the scan pic - have my first appointment tomorrow hope can book a scan date. Luca a nice name but am a bit bias as have a Lucas myself!

Here's one for everyone with another child/ren already. I was not sick during my first pregnancy, barely even nauseous and went on to have a boy. This time round although not been sick (yet) been feeling horrid. My OH has told a couple of people at work we are expecting and all 3 have said oh sickness then must be a girl this time. Is there any truth in this at all?
Always wanted boys, would love to have 3 children and would not care if all 3 were boys but i keep looking at girls things, never did this last time am wondering if my sub-consience is telling me i do want a girl really and these comments not helping!


----------



## Gemie

Personally with my son I had no sickness with my daughter I felt sick up until they day I had her, My mum was the same with myself and my brother.


----------



## laura3103

With my first 2 no sickness what so ever boy and girl yet this one nauseous most the time worst in the evening


----------



## pa2k84

Maybe some truth in it!! Help i don't do girls!!! It all feels so different this time, remember eating bowlfuls of fruit before too now that is the one thing i am struggling with much happier with a cup tea and a biscuit!


----------



## laura3103

I'm actually getting a little nervous with all the twins popping out think I defo need to book a early scan just check!!


----------



## pa2k84

Don't.....although would love 3 children and OH quite keen on just having 2 so would solve that argument :haha:


----------



## laura3103

pa2k84 said:


> Don't.....although would love 3 children and OH quite keen on just having 2 so would solve that argument :haha:

I'm just getting used to the idea of 3 and the dad as only just really accepted his having a baby can you imagine telling him its twins he's already in counselling he'll be sectioned!! :haha:


But then I'm thinking I'd like twins 3 is an odd number after all :haha:


----------



## pa2k84

Have a friend who wanted 2 close in age, she had triplets so currently has 4 under the age of 3! Don't envy her at all. Twins would be lovely from around 18 months onwards i think for the interaction, before then bloody hard work.


----------



## Dazed125

I would love twins, my OH is super scared this will happen!!!! We want two so hey why not.... Lol


----------



## Gemie

Apparently the older you are the more chance you have of having twins :argh:


I'm 34!!


----------



## Dazed125

I had 3 rounds of clomid prior to conceiving too so that ups my chances. I have a "feeling" it's just one though, I'm happy either way


----------



## Gemie

Did you have ivf zowiey?


----------



## Tower6

In our huge 13 kid count family we actually didn't have a single set of twins which is very uncommon! All our family friends that have large families of 8 or more all have a set of twins. My mom had her last one at 45 after 8 of her 9 miscarriages (the 1st mc was after the 3rd pregnancy) and the midwife thought for sure we would be seeing twins, but nope lol so with no family history it was a fluke that my second was a twin but the other baby didn't develop. It would be cool to experience however I had 3 under 3 so of I would have had multiples and had a count of 4 or more under 3 ( like the friend that was just mentioned by one of you) I think I would have gone insane lol I give props to the moms who dealt with pregnancy and sickness and multiple babies a year apart! I remember nursing my baby and being 4-5 months pregnant with another and while setting her down to run and throw up while she burst into tears and I thought- how can I do this?? There's no way! But I did and you do and somehow were all super moms! It's a strength that women posses that men could never have.... I can't wait to follow all of your (our) journeys through this and experience it all with moms literally within weeks and days of ourselves! Sooo exciting!! 

Sorry for that ramble! Lol


----------



## peanutmomma

zowiey said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't had any time to catch up, today has been crazy! We had our scan and saw 2 healthy bubbas :cloud9: Twin 1 is measuring at 7wks 4 days & twin 2 is 7wks 5days, but the nurse said that is perfectly fine, they always measure a bit under or over. Saw both heartbeats too! Both are in their own sacs, so not identical. Twin 2 was a little hard to see, I had an internal scan, so she said if they implant higher up they cant always get a good picture! But we saw both, and even saw twin 1 wiggle a little!! Although we knew we had a possibility of twins, as we had to embryos put back, we are both completely floored by this! But in a good way! I know we still have a long way to go, but I'm hoping above all hope that these will be my forever babies.
> 
> So here they are :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 588793
> 
> 
> The pic is on its side, I don't know how to change it! Also Twin 2 is the white blob!


Yippie!!! More twins in this group So excited. I hope to have a great picture of both next week. I like that you said they sometimes have trouble seeing the other twin if it implanted higher up because that's what they think mine did since we saw it abdominally. Made me feel a bit better that they are there.


----------



## peanutmomma

ok so I feel like maybe everyone is mad at me but I am unsure as to what I have done wrong? I post everyday and even try to ask how certain individuals are and no longer will anyone acknowledge I am even here. Please tell me why no one can ever say hello back or ask how I am? Sorry done venting i won't bother again. Just feeling a bit hurt that I try and I am the outcast or something. :(


----------



## Tower6

Ur better not mean me?? You are my twin and I love u :) so I hope u dont mean me and sorry you feel that way :( hugs! 

And if it helps any my hubbyakes me cry once a day and I sit here thinking how were we just the couple trying so hard to get pregnant and now you hurt my feelings everyday??? Sigh


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Ur better not mean me?? You are my twin and I love u :) so I hope u dont mean me and sorry you feel that way :( hugs!
> 
> And if it helps any my hubbyakes me cry once a day and I sit here thinking how were we just the couple trying so hard to get pregnant and now you hurt my feelings everyday??? Sigh

Aww thanks my twin!!! :hugs: I just feel that I am like the kid at school no one really wants to talk to unless they are forced to. I finally feel a bit more normal and no one wants to talk to me here, or in real life. I guess I am excited and everyone around me not on the internet treats me like , "What's the big deal, yeah you are pregnant, no one can tell and you have forever til babies are here so get over it." I know that if I am not constantly talking about doing this or that then the guys here, DH and I live with his dad and twin younger brothers, will wait until babies arrive to even think of putting up a baby crib, or anything of the sort. I know I am 8 1/2 weeks along but I can't do it all by myself. UGH!!!


----------



## Storked

peanutmama, I am not ignoring you. I just haven't been posting because 1) can't keep up and 2) I just feel blah today. Much love!


----------



## Kdk24

Peanutmomma... I always respond, or at least I think I do? I dont most much because while I'm at work you chatty cathy's have written 11 pages and it's hard to keep up! I'm always listening/reading, I just don't have a lot to say!


----------



## Dazed125

Peanutmomma - I'm still the new girl trying to get to know everyone but hi! *waves*

Feeling v hormonal atm - yelled at oh for drinking the last of the juice!!! Having a little chuckle now at the look on his face!!! I'm so lucky with him, he looked at me like I'm insane and then just said ok I'll go get some more....have a feeling this is gonna be a long nine months for him.......

You all seem like wonder-mums to me, but any of you hormonal/grouchy too??

X


----------



## Babycakes29

Aww peanutmomma I'm still here!!! We're all in this together!!! I just can't keep up with this thread!!! I go to work, go for my break and there's always about 10 pages to catch up on lol. If it makes you feel any better I had a complete meltdown on Sunday because OH forgot to put a kiss at the end of 1 msg :/ think we're all feeling a bit hormonal but like I said we're all in this together xxxxxx


----------



## teacup22

I can't keep up with this group anymore :(
Sorry your feeling sad peanut xx


----------



## zowiey

Wow! Ok lots to go through!
Gemie, yep they are ivf twinnies :)
Peanut, the sonographer really struggled to get a good picture of them together, and I was worried that twin 2 wasn't as developed, but actually he's bigger! But as you can see from the scan pic, he just looks like a blob, the cutest blob I ever saw, but a blob none the less ;)
Also, sorry you feel ignored, I think I'm guilty of not always catching up on past posts so could seem like I'm ignoring people, sorry if that's the impression I may have given, it certainly hasn't been intentional :hugs:

Hello to everyone else :wave: hope you all have a good day!
xx


----------



## lovehearts

I dont think anyone is meaning to you ignore you peanut :hugs: Its a fast moving group, i havnt got a clue whats going on half of the time :haha:

Congrats on twins zowiey.

I actually joked about twins to DH last night, he said he would love it....... Highly unlikly for me. 

xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Zowiey* fab news chick. Glad the scan went well. I would love twins, but feel like I definitely only have 1 wriggler in there. Will find out next week!

*Peanut* hugs chick. I have to admit I am probably guilty of missing people out, but not intentionally. The thread moves so fast for me sometimes, that I try and remember everyone but someone always inevitably gets missed off.

*Tower* is hubby doing it intentionally chick or is it because your hormones are making things seem worse? My OH and me have always had a jokey, almost sarcastic relationship where we take the micky out of each other in a funny, jokey way, but since being preg, I find some of his comments more hurtful even though they are the same as he's always done. Definitely my silly hormones in my case and I think he's a bit confused as to what he has done wrong :haha:

*Rest of the girls* How is everyone doing. Are you finding time dragging at the mo, or going quite quickly? I think the first 2 weeks after my positive test flew by but it's dragging now until my first scan next week.

As for me.........PUKE! I feel so ill this morning, lol. I keep bringing my hot water bottle into work in a fluffy case as it keeps me nice and warm. I don't care what my colleagues think either haha.


----------



## Dazed125

It's dragging for me baaaaaadly!!!

Have minor cramps today and its completely freaking me out, google is not my friend!!! Only have 2 days at work this week, hopefully when I'm back to all week working it will take my mind off of it!

So, apart from your OHs who else have you told about your pregnancy? We have already told my close family and friends, mainly because they knew we were going through the hospital ttc so when they ask how it's going it felt wrong for me to lie...does make me more nervous of something going wrong, but on the other hand, if it does it will b nice to have the support


----------



## zowiey

Dazed, we had ivf, this was our 2nd attempt, and didn't want to tell anyone, but unfortunately due to a family death, everyone found out. So yesterday was spent visiting Aunts, uncles & grandparents! I feel a little like we may have jinxed it, but then if the worse was to happen, my family would be told anyway. Only my closest friend knows. Oh and I'm self employed and all the people I work for know too! So actually loads of people know :dohh:


----------



## Dazed125

Thank you Zowiey, that has made me feel a bit better about letting the cat out of the bag so early

I know what you mean about jinxing it, i feel like that too.....But our little beans don't know if we have told anyone, they are busy getting warm and comfy


----------



## lovehearts

Only my friends know (2 of them are friends i met on here but are now my RL friends) and 2 who i couldnt hide it from even if i wanted too. My OH has told his manager incase he needs to get out of work for whatever reason. Thats it. None of out families know yet. We told them straight away with my son. He turns 2 on friday and i want the excitement to be about him for now. We are having an early scan next week all being well and hopefully we will announce to family only then. The rest of the world wont know until 12+ weeks. x


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm sorry to be so negative and depressing ladies, but I just have a bad feeling :cry: I feel like the baby has gone, Im not being sick any more, I dont feel pregnant at all.


----------



## lovehearts

:hugs: lora, can you get a reassurance scan? Did the mw manage to get you in early? iv read a lot of people saying their symptoms dissapear and all is fine.xxx


----------



## teacup22

:( Lora. My symptoms went yesterday as now they are back. I'm sure all is fine! Have you had/having a scan?


----------



## LoraLoo

She said she'd push my 12 week scan forward but said it would only probably be 1-2 weeks anyway :cry: got myself in a right state now. Theres not even anywhere local that do private scans.


----------



## 3boys

oh Lora im sure everything is fine, I can only imagine what you are going through, if u rang your doctor and explained how concerned u are would they not send u to the epu? My symptoms came and went with Jacob and i used to get myself in an awful state thinking it was another mmc. Sending lots of hugs x


----------



## Dazed125

Huge hugs Lora xxx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Big hugs *Lora*. I had one day last week where I felt I had no symptoms and posted on here worrying about it, then suddenly at bedtime i felt ridiculously sick again and have had symptoms again ever since. I think these things can come and go sometimes, especially the closer you get to 9 weeks when the placenta takes over.

*Dazed*, We've told my folks (will tell OH's mum after the scan next week, just in case), both of our bosses, and I have told about 4 close colleagues at work because it is becoming more obvious that I have morning sickness and keep dry heaving at funny smells. We will tell our siblings and grandparents after the 7.5 week scan next week and then wider family/facebook people after 13 week scan in May. I kind of feel that people knowing is not going to stop things from going wrong if they are going to go wrong anyway, and the extra support would be helpful if the worst happens.


----------



## Creative

29th of november for me. This will be number 4 for me.


----------



## zowiey

Oh Lora, sending huge :hugs: to you. I don't know what to say, I hope you're completely wrong and that your symptoms come back full force tomorrow :hugs: 
xxx


----------



## lovehearts

I agree lora - maybe ring your doctor and try and get them to refer you to EPU. Im sure you bean is fine in there but worrying is really crap.xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks ladies, I cant stop crying. Have left a message at the Drs surgery for mw to call me she is in at 2.


----------



## 3boys

i hope she gets back to you today x


----------



## Gemie

Pm'd you peanut :hugs:

You girls cal talk!! Omgosh lol

*lora* massive :hugs: can you talk to someone today maybe? Xx


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Thanks ladies, I cant stop crying. Have left a message at the Drs surgery for mw to call me she is in at 2.

Sorry, just saw this. I hope she will see you Hun x


----------



## LoraLoo

M/W just phoned it was the stupid mw i had with alfie :( she said they wont just give me a scan just because i have a gut feeling or because of the losses :cry: shes gone to speak to my dr (the one they told me wasnt in today!) to see if he can get me one. I fooking give up, im so stressed and upset.


----------



## Kdk24

Lora... Big his honey! I'm sure everythings going! I'm having one of those days as well. I've been a bit crampy and having dreams about going to the bathroom and seeing blood! I'm kind of a wreck but trying to stay calm!

Dazed... I've told one friend. She's the first one I told my last pregnancy and she was there through my mc also. OH hasn't told anyone yet. Because of our mc in July we're waiting till week 13 to share with close friends and family!


----------



## lovehearts

Lora - what a bitch!!!!!! I really hope the doctor disagrees with her. Silly cow.


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> Lora - what a bitch!!!!!! I really hope the doctor disagrees with her. Silly cow.

I hate her, i still hold her party responsible for Alfies death. He may have died anyway but 10 phonecalls i made, i left messages and it took 2 weeks for me to get an appt- by that time it was too late.

Shes phoned back and my Dr has managed to get me a scan for 10.30 am tmw- but i totally feel like i am putting them out of their way and being a nuisance now. Im sorry to be on such a downer, just feel so upset.


----------



## 3boys

Lora i think thats awful i have had 2 first tri losses and my doc is more than happy to send me for an early scan whenever i want one. I think its awful that they wont give u some reasurrance, you have been through so much x


----------



## 3boys

we posted at the same time. Im so glad u got a scan dont worry what they think, its just important for u to be reasurred. x


----------



## Dazed125

Creative said:


> 29th of november for me. This will be number 4 for me.

Hi Creative, welcome x


----------



## zowiey

Glad you've got an appt Lora :hugs: I don't get where people get off being so bloody uppity. What difference really, does it make to the midwife if you have an early scan? I mean really could she have not had a little compassion?

Sorry I went off on a rant, it just annoys me. Really hope you get through the rest of the day ok Lora, take care xxx


----------



## lovehearts

LoraLoo said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> Lora - what a bitch!!!!!! I really hope the doctor disagrees with her. Silly cow.
> 
> I hate her, i still hold her party responsible for Alfies death. He may have died anyway but 10 phonecalls i made, i left messages and it took 2 weeks for me to get an appt- by that time it was too late.
> 
> Shes phoned back and my Dr has managed to get me a scan for 10.30 am tmw- but i totally feel like i am putting them out of their way and being a nuisance now. Im sorry to be on such a downer, just feel so upset.Click to expand...

:nope: That is awful lora. Can you request not to see her? 

Im glad they have got you in for a scan. Dont feel bad. Im sure you are just another woman to them, they will have forgotten all about it by the time they finish their shifts. Its not like its coming out of their back pockets is it. Eff them! 

:hugs:


----------



## Dazed125

LoraLoo said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> Lora - what a bitch!!!!!! I really hope the doctor disagrees with her. Silly cow.
> 
> I hate her, i still hold her party responsible for Alfies death. He may have died anyway but 10 phonecalls i made, i left messages and it took 2 weeks for me to get an appt- by that time it was too late.
> 
> Shes phoned back and my Dr has managed to get me a scan for 10.30 am tmw- but i totally feel like i am putting them out of their way and being a nuisance now. Im sorry to be on such a downer, just feel so upset.Click to expand...


Please let us know how it goes, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## 3boys

hi creative :hi: 
dazed: a few people know, im terrible at keeping secrets, but i figure that the people i have told i would want them to know if i mc'd. They helped me through the last ones.


----------



## 3boys

peanutmomma said:


> ok so I feel like maybe everyone is mad at me but I am unsure as to what I have done wrong? I post everyday and even try to ask how certain individuals are and no longer will anyone acknowledge I am even here. Please tell me why no one can ever say hello back or ask how I am? Sorry done venting i won't bother again. Just feeling a bit hurt that I try and I am the outcast or something. :(

I am so sorry hun, i have to admit i can be quite lazy and only see what is on the last page cos i dont go back cos there are so many posts. x


----------



## Tower6

Welcome creative- this is my 4th baby too! 

So glad your getting your scan tomorrow! 
My symptoms are definitely gone more than they are ever there and it freaks me out too, so I completely understand where your coming from. When I hadine I had to lie and force them to do it while I was in the office. The only option for me was that or wait till 18-20 weeks in the US. I don't have that will power. My mind would play so many tricks on me by then

It's spring break today- all the kids r still sleeping so I'm enjoying the time in bed! Woo hoo


----------



## 3boys

tower we are the same here in ireland my first scheduled appointment wont be until nearly 20wks. I always have an early scan because of 2 mmc's but im trying really hard not to have one this time. I wonder how long i will last lol.


----------



## luna_19

Lora I'm glad you got the scan but I'm sure everything is fine, symptoms come and go :hugs:

Peanut I don't think anyone is ignoring you, I think there are a lot of UK ladies here so time zones are maybe the reason for delayed responses?

Welcome to all the new joiners :)

Had my first prenatal appt yesterday :) I love the doctor I'm seeing (a specialist) he spent lots of time going over everything with us which was great. He said he won't let me go past 38 weeks which is Oct 27 but that my official due date will stay Nov 10


----------



## peanutmomma

:hugs: lora :dust::dust::dust::dust: hope things get better

Thank you ladies for the support and reassurance. Today I am Super cold. I have been getting cold hands and feet for a couple weeks, and night time is the worst I have three blankets on. But, today the snow is melting outside it is like 45 degrees farenheit and I am freezing. I know the old wives tale that says if you get colder feet than normal it's a boy. But, if this is true maybe both are boys bc I am COLD!!!! :twinboys: but this is what we are hoping for i think :oneofeach: anyways, I have taken the day to be by myself up in our room, well we have the entire top floor of the house. I am going to take a bubble bath and play on here til DH gets home and then I will see if we can get some mac and cheese. The thread I started For upper midwest states gals... Liz a member in there is craving mac and cheese and I have been too, but I didn't think cravings started yet? Tower twin of mine are you craving stuff yet?


----------



## 3boys

hey peanut, i am absolutely freezing today as well, i hope the olds wives takes are wrong cos im hoping for some pink lol! I hate mac and cheese but i hope u enjoy x


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> Lora - what a bitch!!!!!! I really hope the doctor disagrees with her. Silly cow.
> 
> I hate her, i still hold her party responsible for Alfies death. He may have died anyway but 10 phonecalls i made, i left messages and it took 2 weeks for me to get an appt- by that time it was too late.
> 
> Shes phoned back and my Dr has managed to get me a scan for 10.30 am tmw- but i totally feel like i am putting them out of their way and being a nuisance now. Im sorry to be on such a downer, just feel so upset.Click to expand...
> 
> :nope: That is awful lora. Can you request not to see her?
> 
> Im glad they have got you in for a scan. Dont feel bad. Im sure you are just another woman to them, they will have forgotten all about it by the time they finish their shifts. Its not like its coming out of their back pockets is it. Eff them!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks everyone. Ive managed to calm myself down a bit now- what will be, will be, but i have a pounding head now from crying!

I dont usually see that midwife- i put a complaint in about her when we lost Alfie, and she switched clinics, but my usual one is on holiday, so I guess she is standing in. I really wish I'd have known it would be her though, I really dont want to see or speak to her ever again!


----------



## Gemie

*lora* so glad you have scan tomorrow, sod putting them out! What's it to them anyway, ad long as your mind is at ease and you see a healthy baby that's all the matters :)

*peanut* is never heard that old wives tale before but I was constantly hot with poppy and I feel cold with this one... Hmmmm we shall see :winkwink:


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Lora* glad you managed to get an early scan hun, pity you had to to deal with that Midwife again though, as if you weren't distressed enough trying to get the scan in the first place! Hopefully all will be fine tomorrow though :hugs:

*3boys *you have got me thinking about mac and cheese now and OH hates it! Might have to make a ton of it when he is away with work next week. Mmmmm!

Hello to all the new ladies on here too :)

Well OH is cooking dinner tonight, yay. I am starving but the thought of cooking makes me feel sick at the mo. Really strugged doing dinner last night. Smells nice for a change though as everything seems to be turning my stomach at the mo!


----------



## peanutmomma

if any of you ladies are starting to look for baby stuff here is one on ebay that is really cheap. I bid on it only to find out they don't ship to the US. The seller is in Leeds, UK its for a lot of items: BUMPER BUNDLE (54+ Items) of UNISEX Baby Items from Tiny Baby to 3 Months!!! check it out


----------



## Dazed125

peanutmomma said:


> if any of you ladies are starting to look for baby stuff here is one on ebay that is really cheap. I bid on it only to find out they don't ship to the US. The seller is in Leeds, UK its for a lot of items: BUMPER BUNDLE (54+ Items) of UNISEX Baby Items from Tiny Baby to 3 Months!!! check it out

I SO want to start buying things!!! OH says its too soon, it better not be too soon for much longer!!!! ( although I sneaked in 2 little outfits that were in the sales - he rolled his eyes!!!)


----------



## MandaAnda

I can't keep up with this thread, and I've been so stressed lately.

Lora, have it put in your notes that you do not wish to see her ever. Take it up with the supervisor of midwives if you have to.

I finally got my booking appointment for next Friday when I'll be 9+2. And I got a scan date through for when I'll be 11+1 (a day too early for nuchal fold screening anyway but they insist on using LMP when I tell them I ovulate later). So, it not the early reassurance scan my GP requested. I'll mention that when I ring tomorrow, as I can't make 11+1 anyway, as I'll be on a well deserved holiday!


----------



## laura3103

peanutmomma said:


> :hugs: lora :dust::dust::dust::dust: hope things get better
> 
> Thank you ladies for the support and reassurance. Today I am Super cold. I have been getting cold hands and feet for a couple weeks, and night time is the worst I have three blankets on. But, today the snow is melting outside it is like 45 degrees farenheit and I am freezing. I know the old wives tale that says if you get colder feet than normal it's a boy. But, if this is true maybe both are boys bc I am COLD!!!! :twinboys: but this is what we are hoping for i think :oneofeach: anyways, I have taken the day to be by myself up in our room, well we have the entire top floor of the house. I am going to take a bubble bath and play on here til DH gets home and then I will see if we can get some mac and cheese. The thread I started For upper midwest states gals... Liz a member in there is craving mac and cheese and I have been too, but I didn't think cravings started yet? Tower twin of mine are you craving stuff yet?

I've been struggling to get warm in the day since I found out I'm pregnant but in the night I get so hot I wake up sweating its terrible!! 

Hope you enjoyed your bubble bath and some nice peace and quiet chick x


----------



## laura3103

I picked up a huge black bag full of blankets and cot bedding today £10 the lady was lovely who sold them to me and added more blankets than what was originally offered as she's emigrating to Australia!

I keep looking at prams but think I really need to wait till I'm further along this time as I know I defo want a silvercross but I need a sensible pram too!


----------



## Storked

I refuse to buy anything and jinx this pregnancy :-/


----------



## teacup22

Storked said:


> I refuse to buy anything and jinx this pregnancy :-/

Me either! I won't be buying a thing until 24 weeks!


----------



## Storked

teacup22 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I refuse to buy anything and jinx this pregnancy :-/
> 
> Me either! I won't be buying a thing until 24 weeks!Click to expand...

Amen.
I still have baby things in storage from last pregnancy. I can't even bear to look at them still.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Morning :)

Last day in work today for Easter. Will be nice to have 4 days off as I don't go back to work until after my scan next week now.

I spoke too soon about dinner smelling nice last night. It was lovely until I had almost finished eating and then I started to feel incredibly ill again! I swear nothing is appealing to me food wise at the mo and MS is so much worse in the evenings.

Good luck for 10:30 Lora :hugs:


----------



## peanutmomma

so here is something funny, I wasn't cold last night fell asleep at 8:30 pm and woke up at 10pm sweating I was SOOO hott LOL. Fell back to sleep until 4 am and now it;s 5:30 am here I just found benedryl I am so stuffed up in the head and can barelt breathe, YUCK!! I just thought it was funny that yesterday I posted how I am always so cold. Then, last night I was super hot. Guess it's the hormones adjusting themselves around. Everyone have a great day. I am going to try to fall back to sleep


----------



## Gemie

peanutmomma said:


> so here is something funny, I wasn't cold last night fell asleep at 8:30 pm and woke up at 10pm sweating I was SOOO hott LOL. Fell back to sleep until 4 am and now it;s 5:30 am here I just found benedryl I am so stuffed up in the head and can barelt breathe, YUCK!! I just thought it was funny that yesterday I posted how I am always so cold. Then, last night I was super hot. Guess it's the hormones adjusting themselves around. Everyone have a great day. I am going to try to fall back to sleep

The joys of pregnancy eh?! X


----------



## Gemie

miss_kseniya said:


> Morning :)
> 
> Last day in work today for Easter. Will be nice to have 4 days off as I don't go back to work until after my scan next week now.
> 
> I spoke too soon about dinner smelling nice last night. It was lovely until I had almost finished eating and then I started to feel incredibly ill again! I swear nothing is appealing to me food wise at the mo and MS is so much worse in the evenings.
> 
> Good luck for 10:30 Lora :hugs:

Ergh! Poor you :nope:


Yes *lora* any news? Xx


----------



## 3boys

i dont really need to buy anything for this baby, i have it all from previous babies although i will probably but a few new clothes for the hospital closer to the time and i will need to buy some more cloth nappies i dont think i have enough for 2 babies to be in them full-time.


----------



## Gemie

I've got my scan this evening at 5.30 eeeek!


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks so much for the wekk wishes both yesterday and today ladies, and for putting up with me, the worry was just so overwhelming, i could think of nothing else. Anyway, please meet Norman, measuring 8+3 bang on dates :cloud9: Relief is not the word! Also, the nurses there were lovely and very undwrstanding, and said to just call anytime if im worried, even if i just want to talk. MUCH nicer than the horrible m/w i spoke to yest. xxx
 



Attached Files:







paper 001.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 3boys

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I just knew everything was ok! i am so unbelieveably happy for you!! Xx x x


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Thanks so much for the wekk wishes both yesterday and today ladies, and for putting up with me, the worry was just so overwhelming, i could think of nothing else. Anyway, please meet Norman, measuring 8+3 bang on dates :cloud9: Relief is not the word! Also, the nurses there were lovely and very undwrstanding, and said to just call anytime if im worried, even if i just want to talk. MUCH nicer than the horrible m/w i spoke to yest. xxx

Awwwww actually crying :hugs: sooooo pleased!! Xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks ladies i cried before, during and after the scan :dohh: At first i couldnt even see a sac and she didnt point anything out and i thought it had happened again. I was so shocked when she pointed out the hb i was shaking so much that the screen was all over the place :blush: 

Was suprised how 'big' he was- we could see the head, arms, legs and a heartbeat.

Once again, thank you, I know i was a pain in the arse yesterday! We've decided baby must be a boy as Im not as sick, lol xx


----------



## 3boys

you are most definitely not a pain in the ass! We are all here to support each other x


----------



## lovehearts

So pleased everything was great lora, I was sure it was but the reassurance is great! Lovely pic. 

Gemie - I was wondering when your scan was, good luck for tonight. Iv got to wait a whole week yet. 

Afm. I'm seeing the mw in an hour! Also had my scan date through that iv had to push back a week because of hubby's work so my 12 week scan is 3rd may! 

Xx


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> Thanks so much for the wekk wishes both yesterday and today ladies, and for putting up with me, the worry was just so overwhelming, i could think of nothing else. Anyway, please meet Norman, measuring 8+3 bang on dates :cloud9: Relief is not the word! Also, the nurses there were lovely and very undwrstanding, and said to just call anytime if im worried, even if i just want to talk. MUCH nicer than the horrible m/w i spoke to yest. xxx

Yay!! That's great news! So happy for you x
Feeling crampy today and it still makes me worried even though I saw my bean a week ago :( 
I can't wait to be out of 1st tri!


----------



## LoraLoo

Gem, good luck for tonight! Is it a private scan? Teacup ikwym, I know there is a risk at anything but once we can start feeling baby move n stuff i think it will reassure us a little? xx


----------



## Gemie

3boys said:


> you are most definitely not a pain in the ass! We are all here to support each other x

This! Now shush lady :growlmad: :winkwink:


----------



## Gemie

Thanks girls, yeah it's a private one. I'm nervous!


----------



## 3boys

Gemie said:


> Thanks girls, yeah it's a private one. I'm nervous!

You will be fine, i cant wait to see pics x


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Gemie*....good luck for scan tonight hun, how exciting :)

*Lora*....YAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY! So pleased for you hon, and I love that squiggle is named norman xx

*Lovehearts* My 12 week scan is on 3rd May too.....My early one is next Tuesday so I feel like its dragging too.

*Teacup*, try not to worry about cramping hun, i'm sure it's ok

*3boys* The support in here is lovely isn't it, I think this is a fab group of ladies


----------



## zowiey

Hello Norman!! Lora, I am so relieved for you :hugs:

Gemie, good luck with your scan!

Sorry to anyone else I've missed, I'm just quickly popping in!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Argh! Constantly craving sweet things - chocolate, cake, sweets all things that I would never normally eat. Stark comparison to the craving I was having at this stage when I was pregnant with DS - as I just wanted salt on everything.

I can't keep eating all these sweet things. Having just lost 50lbs I really, really don't want to end up putting it all back on again :dohh: nothing else tastes right or stops me feeling queasy though :wacko:


----------



## Gemie

SmileyShazza said:


> Argh! Constantly craving sweet things - chocolate, cake, sweets all things that I would never normally eat. Stark comparison to the craving I was having at this stage when I was pregnant with DS - as I just wanted salt on everything.
> 
> I can't keep eating all these sweet things. Having just lost 50lbs I really, really don't want to end up putting it all back on again :dohh: nothing else tastes right or stops me feeling queasy though :wacko:

I'm not craving sweet at all :sick: savoury all the way here! I hate this though I was like it all the way through with poppy, not quite sick but nothing appeals really. :shrug:


----------



## LoraLoo

Craving sweet is supposed to mean a girl isnt it?

And yes hes a Norman- William was Norris, everyone was gutted when he got his name, they all wanted us to stick with Norris :haha: haha xx


----------



## teacup22

I'm craving cheese, carbs and chocolate... Is that classed as savoury? Lol


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> I'm craving cheese, carbs and chocolate... Is that classed as savoury? Lol

Perhaps you have another little bean hiding behind the other and have 1 of each :winkwink: lol


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> I'm craving cheese, carbs and chocolate... Is that classed as savoury? Lol
> 
> Perhaps you have another little bean hiding behind the other and have 1 of each :winkwink: lolClick to expand...

Ha! No we asked and she said there was deffo only one ;)


----------



## miss_kseniya

I'm mostly craving savoury, but HAD to have some haribo tangy sweets today. They were yum, but gave me trapped wind! Think I'll lay off for now, lol.

I told a random stranger today that I'm pregnant, just because no-one else knows apart from my boss and my folks. It felt bloody great to be able to talk about it! As much as I am planning on keeping mum until the 13 week mark, I am DYING to tell people now and keeping a secret is so hard.


EDIT: Major TMI but I have just trumped all of my trapped wind out in the car on the way home. Good job I was alone. Pregnancy is so glamourous hahaha


----------



## zowiey

I just nearly cried in the Drs surgery :(

I made an appointment to see the Dr, so they could put the referral in to the midwife. So I explained, that I'd had ivf, just had a scan at 8 weeks to confirm a viable pg. She then told me I shouldn't have had a scan before seeing a midwife, so I explained I spoke to my GP when I found out I was pg, and she told me I'd have to come back to her after my 8 week scan. And that also, having a scan to confirm a pg is part of the course with IVF. Then she told me I won't be having another scan until 20 weeks! I again tried to explain that the scan I'd had was just to confirm a viable pg, and not on the nhs, as we'd paid privately for this cycle of ivf. Again she wouldn't listen to what I had to say. Then I asked her about folic acid, the consultant told me I need to take 4mg, thats 10x more than I'm taking now and seemed a bit excessive. Well, she googled it, didn't get the answer she was looking for, and told me to speak to my midwife, who I'll be hearing from in about 4 weeks time!! Yeah, thanks for that! I'll be 12 weeks by then, can't see the folic acid making much difference then.

She just would not listen to me, and made me feel so stupid :(


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hugs Zowiey, she sounds like an absolute nightmare.

Can you ask to see another GP instead? As far as I'm aware, everyone is entitled to a 12 week scan, particularly if you want the nuchal test done as that has to be done between 11 and 12 weeks I believe. What a nasty woman. I swear some GP's have no compassion whatsoever.

Can you ring your surgery and ask for a midwife to call you back? I did that a couple of days ago and they were really lovely on the phone

:hugs:xx


----------



## zowiey

miss_kseniya said:


> Hugs Zowiey, she sounds like an absolute nightmare.
> 
> Can you ask to see another GP instead? As far as I'm aware, everyone is entitled to a 12 week scan, particularly if you want the nuchal test done as that has to be done between 11 and 12 weeks I believe. What a nasty woman. I swear some GP's have no compassion whatsoever.
> 
> Can you ring your surgery and ask for a midwife to call you back? I did that a couple of days ago and they were really lovely on the phone
> 
> :hugs:xx

Thanks, I was going to give it 1 1/2 weeks and if I hear nothing, then I'm going to see my usual GP. This Dr just did not want to listen to anything I said. And I'm having twins, I thought you were meant to get more monitoring with twins anyway- not having a scan until 20 weeks is just stupid!


----------



## lovehearts

I would defo see another doctor zowiey!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Gemie said:


> I've got my scan this evening at 5.30 eeeek!

oh I can't to read how it went and hopefully pictures too

Laraloo I am sssoooo happy for you. Hello Norman!!! You are a nice sized LO Youre mommy loves you so much. Us ladies in here know she does she can't wait to meet you either. Ok, go back to growing big and strong now...

Hope it ok I talked to norman? :blush:


----------



## luna_19

Wow zowiey that sounds like a horrible experience :hugs:

If I were you I would be demanding the NT scan (if you want it), my doctor told me genetic abnormalities are slightly more common in twins, not sure if that applies to ivf twins though but mine didn't even give me an option!


----------



## LoraLoo

Zowiey that is just awful! Surely you are entitled to your 12 week scan?! It sounds like she doesnt have a clue what she was talking about, im so sorry she has upset you. As for the folic acid, i cant speak for anyone else, i know- but my friend was prescribed 5mg folic acid- she has lupus though and her body keeps attacking the baby, so she keeps losing. So i dont think it would be 'harmful' but i would double check :hugs:

Peanut, you talk away to Normal :D thank you hun :flower:

Hope everyone else is ok? x


----------



## LoraLoo

Random q- squirty cream- anyone know how long its ok for once 'opened'? It just says on tin to keep refridgerated and use before the date (which is May) xx


----------



## lovehearts

Iv no idea lora, does it say on the tin? 

Hope your scan is going ok gemie, waiting for news 

Midwife went well for me, I might be high risk because of my 3rd degree tear last time but I think the hospital decides. 

Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

No it doesnt say! Just says refridgerate and use by the date. It doesnt say 'use within XX days or weeks or anything' :wacko:

I really fancy some with ice-cream :dohh:

Does high risk mean you will be under consultant care lovehearts?

Looking forward to some pics when you get online Gem! :flower:


----------



## lovehearts

Yeah I think so lora, I'm not really sure :wacko:


----------



## peanutmomma

so, I just decided to play with me Doppler to see if babies wanted to be active earlier than 9 pm when we usually find them. And guess what? I have two little trains going in there :cloud9:. I know I have found the heartbeats before, but they have been slower than I have read they should be for the gestational age. They were both over 120. One was about 160 the other about 145. So excited I want to see them so bad now and see how much bigger they are. 6 days


----------



## LoraLoo

peanutmomma said:


> so, I just decided to play with me Doppler to see if babies wanted to be active earlier than 9 pm when we usually find them. And guess what? I have two little trains going in there :cloud9:. I know I have found the heartbeats before, but they have been slower than I have read they should be for the gestational age. They were both over 120. One was about 160 the other about 145. So excited I want to see them so bad now and see how much bigger they are. 6 days

Oh wow, thats fantastic! What doppler do you use? 6 days til next scan? Exciting :D xxx


----------



## zowiey

I know I'm probably just being hyper sensitive, so I'm sorry for the moan! As long as she puts my referral in, I don't really care, although I'll remember her name, so I don't go to her again!!

Lora, I think it's ok, it's just the nozzle that can get a bit manky, I usually just rinse it under the hot tap, squirt a bit in the sink then squirt it in my mouth!! :haha:

Gemie, can't wait to see your piccie!!

Luna, we probably have more chance of problems as we had icsi, but I WILL get my scan, I'll beat down doors if I have to!! How are you doing? Do you feel like your carrying twins? I don't, but am finding I'm exhausted after 1pm, and also get out of breath really easily, but that's about it so far! xxx


----------



## teacup22

Zowiet - sorry about your dr. I'd complain! 
Peanut - that's lovely! Can't wait to hear my beans HB! 
Lora - I do the same as zowiey 
Xx


----------



## zowiey

Wow peanut, how cool! 

I don't think I'd trust myself with a doppler! I'd be on it everyday! And I'm far to paranoid a person for it ever to be a good thing for me!


----------



## lovehearts

I must admit squirting straight in to my mouth too :blush:

Great news on finding both heartbeats peanut :)


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> I know I'm probably just being hyper sensitive, so I'm sorry for the moan! As long as she puts my referral in, I don't really care, although I'll remember her name, so I don't go to her again!!
> 
> Lora, I think it's ok, it's just the nozzle that can get a bit manky, I usually just rinse it under the hot tap, squirt a bit in the sink then squirt it in my mouth!! :haha:
> 
> Gemie, can't wait to see your piccie!!
> 
> Luna, we probably have more chance of problems as we had icsi, but I WILL get my scan, I'll beat down doors if I have to!! How are you doing? Do you feel like your carrying twins? I don't, but am finding I'm exhausted after 1pm, and also get out of breath really easily, but that's about it so far! xxx

Thanks this is what i did- just cleaned it and squited some out. I do that with the tomato puree too :haha:

Do you have higher cance of multiples with ICSI? xx


----------



## luna_19

zowiey said:


> Luna, we probably have more chance of problems as we had icsi, but I WILL get my scan, I'll beat down doors if I have to!! How are you doing? Do you feel like your carrying twins? I don't, but am finding I'm exhausted after 1pm, and also get out of breath really easily, but that's about it so far! xxx

feeling pretty good. I'm super tired and have been the entire time, nauseous most of the time but nothing unbearable. Definitely don't feel like there's two in there ;)


----------



## zowiey

> Do you have higher cance of multiples with ICSI? xx

It's more that we put 2 embryos back. If you just put 1 back, theres no higher risk than normal of twins. But ICSI has a higher chance of chromosomal issues, as hubby's sperm are a bit "spesh" so need help penetrating the egg, and so I suppose we're using sperm that naturally have reasons for not making bubbas, If that makes sense?!

On a different note, I am so glad I'm not the only one who squirts the cream in my mouth!!


----------



## 3boys

whats the earliest u guys have found babies hb with a doppler? i have one but i thought i had to wait until 12wks to hear it, i would love to hear it earlier. x


----------



## peanutmomma

LoraLoo said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> so, I just decided to play with me Doppler to see if babies wanted to be active earlier than 9 pm when we usually find them. And guess what? I have two little trains going in there :cloud9:. I know I have found the heartbeats before, but they have been slower than I have read they should be for the gestational age. They were both over 120. One was about 160 the other about 145. So excited I want to see them so bad now and see how much bigger they are. 6 days
> 
> Oh wow, thats fantastic! What doppler do you use? 6 days til next scan? Exciting :D xxxClick to expand...

Ty I have the Sonoline B I love it. though it takes a lot of the gel to get the heartbeats. Yep 6 days til the official OB appointment and another set of scans. It seems like I just got my first one. :thumbup:


----------



## peanutmomma

3boys said:


> whats the earliest u guys have found babies hb with a doppler? i have one but i thought i had to wait until 12wks to hear it, i would love to hear it earlier. x

First time I found one of the heartbeats was at 6w3d I googled everywhere to verify it was the baby. Even showed the recording to the sonographer and she verified it was.


----------



## peanutmomma

So, here is something cute I think. DH just had a talk with my belly telling them that it's super great that mommy found their heartbeats and that they sound strong. But, would they please hurry up and pop out completely from behind the pelvic bone and become a proper bump. Because it would make mommy feel a lot better if she felt she looked pregnant and not FAT!!! He then kissed my belly and said good chat lets do it more often kids. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## 3boys

oh thats really exciting so maybe in a week and a half i will be able to hear it.


----------



## 3boys

peanutmomma said:


> So, here is something cute I think. DH just had a talk with my belly telling them that it's super great that mommy found their heartbeats and that they sound strong. But, would they please hurry up and pop out completely from behind the pelvic bone and become a proper bump. Because it would make mommy feel a lot better if she felt she looked pregnant and not FAT!!! He then kissed my belly and said good chat lets do it more often kids. :hugs::kiss:

thats really funny and really sweet x


----------



## Gemie

Yay 1 gorgeous little baby in there with a lovely strong heartbeat :cloud9: measuring 5 days ahead at 8+2 :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Gemie

I've missed so much in the time I was away :dohh: this thread is so fast moving!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Gemie said:


> Yay 1 gorgeous little baby in there with a lovely strong heartbeat :cloud9: measuring 5 days ahead at 8+2 :)


OH THAT IS SUPER AWESOME you are in the 8 weeks with me now!!!! And great picture of the LO :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Gemie

peanutmomma said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Yay 1 gorgeous little baby in there with a lovely strong heartbeat :cloud9: measuring 5 days ahead at 8+2 :)
> 
> 
> OH THAT IS SUPER AWESOME you are in the 8 weeks with me now!!!! And great picture of the LO :cloud9::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you sweetie :flower: exceting isn't it :)


----------



## luna_19

great news gemie :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Fab Gem :happydance: So pleased, and what a lovely clear pic! xxx


----------



## Gemie

Thanks girls :) I was really surprised at how clear it is actually :)


----------



## pa2k84

What a good pic. Very jealous of all these early scans! 
Had my first midwife appointment yesterday and was useless, lots of admin, lots of giving me different bits of paper to take to various places and then booked my next appointment without even talking to me! Won't be seen now till end May. Didn't even mention scan i had to ask just to be told yes the next time i see you you will have had your scan you will get an appointment through? Can't remember it being that bad before. 
Starting to actually feel a bit more pregnant today which is good. We are going to my parents Easter Sunday for a little egg hunt and lunch. Going to hide Lucas' main eggs at the end of the hunt for him to find (and knowing my mum she will have to be the one who searches with him!!) so got OH to get a chocolate slab made with 'Big Brother in training" iced on - will let you know how long it takes for my parents to twig :haha:


----------



## lovehearts

Ah wow congrats gemie, how lovely being put forward that much. Lovely pic. We're not due date buddies anymore lol. 

Lovely idea pa2k84! Looking forward to hearing their reaction.


----------



## 3boys

lovely pic gemie x


----------



## MandaAnda

I rescheduled my scan, as they hadn't given me an early one like my GP requested but an 11+1 week one when I'll be on holiday. So, it's for 10th April when I'll be 10 weeks. That's the earliest they could do. :/ I'm to book my NT screening scan after that one is done. I'm seeing my midwife for booking 5th April when I'm 9+2, which I also think isn't early enough after a later loss (I was nearly 14 weeks). Hmmm.


----------



## LoraLoo

MandaAnda said:


> I rescheduled my scan, as they hadn't given me an early one like my GP requested but an 11+1 week one when I'll be on holiday. So, it's for 10th April when I'll be 10 weeks. That's the earliest they could do. :/ I'm to book my NT screening scan after that one is done. I'm seeing my midwife for booking 5th April when I'm 9+2, which I also think isn't early enough after a later loss (I was nearly 14 weeks). Hmmm.

They just dont seen to care hun :nope: i had this yesterday :hugs: xx


----------



## Kdk24

Gemie... Congrats! What are great scan!!!


----------



## teacup22

Yey! Gemie great news and lovely picture! 
It's good to go forward a few days too :)


----------



## miss_kseniya

yay *Gemie* great news and lovely scan.

*pa2k84 & MandAanda* sorry to hear they are being rubbish hun

Well, I have had an awful night really. Woke up at 3.30am for a wee and when I wiped there was a little bit of brown on the toilet paper. Didn't give it too much thought as I had a tiny bit of brown last weekend and it didn't come to anything. Just old blood I assumed as last weekend was when I would normally have ov'd.

Anyway, went back to bed and had the worst dream ever that I was miscarrying and there was loads of blood and clots. It was horrible and so real. Woke up at 6am and went to loo and still brown on the toilet paper. No cramps or pink or red, but I feel really unsettled now after the dream :(

Please tell me this is still normal. I am 7 weeks today and after a previous ectopic would be devastated if something goes wrong this time


----------



## Dazed125

Huge hugs Miss kseniya, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Creative

Miss kseniya praying that it all works out for you.


----------



## Tower6

lovehearts said:


> Yeah I think so lora, I'm not really sure :wacko:




peanutmomma said:


> So, here is something cute I think. DH just had a talk with my belly telling them that it's super great that mommy found their heartbeats and that they sound strong. But, would they please hurry up and pop out completely from behind the pelvic bone and become a proper bump. Because it would make mommy feel a lot better if she felt she looked pregnant and not FAT!!! He then kissed my belly and said good chat lets do it more often kids. :hugs::kiss:

That has to be one of the cutest stories I've read!! What a sweetie!!!!! Def the kin of daddy you'll need with twins! Sooo cute! And I want a Doppler so bad I wish u could buy them in town and not wait to have them shipped


----------



## Tower6

Gemie said:


> Yay 1 gorgeous little baby in there with a lovely strong heartbeat :cloud9: measuring 5 days ahead at 8+2 :)

I missed being on here today and sooo much happened! What a beautiful baby! We're all soooo close in dates!! It's so exciting to compare!!


----------



## teacup22

I feel too normal today.... Bit worried.
Only felt mildly sick when I woke up and don't feel so tired :/


----------



## Tower6

Ms kseniya- brown isn't bad only red. When will u get a scan or at least a chance to hearthe hb? I'm thinking of you!

Congrats to everyone with good news and those with scans I just read so many Pgs I can't remember all the details.

I did hear something promising today! My best friend has a 4 month old and she went to my midwives clinic and she showed me the nt scan she had at 12 weeks and thy did I in 3d! She said they switch bak and forth for you AND that because she was havin a boy and it was so clear that she found out at 12.5 weeks!!! I will be exactly 12.5 weeks on my scan which is April 24th. I would be so beyond excited to see the baby in 3d but even more excited to even get an educate guess in the sex!! ooooh I love all the technology advances between now and all 3 prior pregnancies I've had :)


----------



## Tower6

It could mean that we're having boys... I've only thrown up once and been nauseas a total of 4 times- solved by eating. I was soooooo sick with my girls. Will be fun to see if there's any truth to it! I do worry too some point everyday because I don't have sore boobs or sickness (unless I don't eat ) and my energy is back a little more than it was but not totally yet so I do get scared too but I'm hoping we're just pushing on to second tri!!


----------



## teacup22

Tower6 said:


> It could mean that we're having boys... I've only thrown up once and been nauseas a total of 4 times- solved by eating. I was soooooo sick with my girls. Will be fun to see if there's any truth to it! I do worry too some point everyday because I don't have sore boobs or sickness (unless I don't eat ) and my energy is back a little more than it was but not totally yet so I do get scared too but I'm hoping we're just pushing on to second tri!!

I've been really sick from 5 weeks! That's why it's weird for me to not have my head down the loo today! 
I suppose 4 weeks of ms is enough... It'll probably be back tomorrow :cry:


----------



## zowiey

Miss kseniya, hope the spotting has stopped by now, huge :hugs: to you, I know how scary spotting can be. Can you see if you could get an early scan? :Hugs: again xxxx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Thanks girls

I'm probably worrying about nothing as it has only been like brown discharge/cm really and not loads, just a few times when I wiped. I think it was just the dream that really unsettled me that's all. My dreams are so real and vivid at the moment so to dream of a miscarriage isn't pleasant at all.

I already had my early scan booked for Tuesday at 10am anyway so I haven't got too long to wait. Will keep an eye on it though and call EPU if it actually does turn pink or red or I get any cramping.


----------



## 3boys

miss_kseniya said:


> Thanks girls
> 
> I'm probably worrying about nothing as it has only been like brown discharge/cm really and not loads, just a few times when I wiped. I think it was just the dream that really unsettled me that's all. My dreams are so real and vivid at the moment so to dream of a miscarriage isn't pleasant at all.
> 
> I already had my early scan booked for Tuesday at 10am anyway so I haven't got too long to wait. Will keep an eye on it though and call EPU if it actually does turn pink or red or I get any cramping.

try not to worry hun, on my first pregnancy i had pink spotting i was terrified but everything was ok and he is now 8. On both my actual mc's i never bled, they were discovered on scans. Im sure everything is fine. Dreaming of mc must be awful. x


----------



## peanutmomma

:hugs::hugs::hugs:miss-kseniya :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## peanutmomma

How is everyone doing today? I am exhausted from tossing and turning all night again. But, it's to be expected I realize. I stay stong all day long then when I lay down and try to rest I start praying hard and worrying that there won't be two strong babies growing in my belly and that we won't see their heartbeats next week. My real concern is that I have read what to expect at your first OB appointment and EVERYTHING says they do a pap smear to make sure everything is ok. Well, I HATE PAP SMEARS!!! More than the usual woman. I cramp worse than AF and spot/bleed for at least 3 days after every one I have ever had. Plus, when they scrape the cells off I can feel it and I throw up EVERY time. I am scared to get the pap done. any US ladies know if they let you opt out of the pap? 
Pregnancy symptom wise I feel great for the most part. I have discomfort like being squished if I sit up for too long. And I am not peeing so much anymore, but when I feel the need to go I am in pain like i have been holding it for so long though I haven't been. No other pain when I go or anything so I am not worried about a UTI. I am starting to worry about the state insurance too now. The paperwork they said would only take about a week to get in the mail with my info so that I can give it to the hospital so I can see these doctors. It has been over a week and still not here!!! If I don't have the papers before next Wednesday I can not see the OB, get all of my blood test drawn for OB and Endocrinologist nor get my prescription for my insulin. I am stressing YES!!! sorry for the vent I just need those papers to get here asap then I think I will relax a whole lot.


----------



## 3boys

peanutmomma i hope the papers come soon. i would hate if i had to have a smear at my first appointment, we dont have them during pregnancy here. No one can do anything to your body without your say so, i would imagine you can just say no. Dont be forced into anything you dont want. x


----------



## Gemie

No we don't have smears during pregnancy in the uk as the results can be wrong. I always wonders why you American ladies get them. :shrug:


----------



## MandaAnda

A smear can wait until a few weeks after delivery. There is no need to have one right now. It's crazy the obsession with internals during pregnancy in the US. I'm American but am so glad to live in the UK where birth is so much less medicalised. I'd end up shouting at OBs in the US. It's your body, hun. If you say no, then it's no. There is no "let" or "allow" unless it's coming from you. :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Miss K :hugs: I have no experience with bleeding but heard brosn is old blood so ok, I hope this is the case and that the scan on tue puts your mind at rest a little.

Peanut, agree with the other ladies, just say no if you dont want to xxx


----------



## Dazed125

Hi girls, gosh it takes some time to catch up on all your posts in here!!

MissK - can't wait to see your scan pic Tues

Peanut - I agree with the other ladies, if you don't want the test, tell them so, it's your body and you know what is best for you, good luck Hun

Talking of our bodies and us knowing what's best (mini rant incoming) why does EVERYONE suddenly have an opinion on what's best when I give birth. I am an educated woman in her thirties, yet my mother (who is usually very supportive) just gave me what felt like a massive lecture because I said I wanted an epidural. Now I understand the pros and cons, have spoken to friends who have had them and friends who haven't, understand that it makes the birth time longer etc etc and but geez IT'S MY CHOICE. It's as if I'd just suggested I would like to murder someone (which is not far from the truth some days hehe)

Rant over 
Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Dazed125 said:


> Hi girls, gosh it takes some time to catch up on all your posts in here!!
> 
> MissK - can't wait to see your scan pic Tues
> 
> Peanut - I agree with the other ladies, if you don't want the test, tell them so, it's your body and you know what is best for you, good luck Hun
> 
> Talking of our bodies and us knowing what's best (mini rant incoming) why does EVERYONE suddenly have an opinion on what's best when I give birth. I am an educated woman in her thirties, yet my mother (who is usually very supportive) just gave me what felt like a massive lecture because I said I wanted an epidural. Now I understand the pros and cons, have spoken to friends who have had them and friends who haven't, understand that it makes the birth time longer etc etc and but geez IT'S MY CHOICE. It's as if I'd just suggested I would like to murder someone (which is not far from the truth some days hehe)
> 
> Rant over
> Xx

Yes you will find you get advice on the birth, and also how to bring up your child :wacko::dohh: And if you dont agree? You'll get this response 'Well thats what we did, and it never did our kids any harm!' :rolleyes: lol, I just brush it off!

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Is anyone missing alcohol yet? I usually miss it in pregnancy- Im not a massive drinker but i like a couple of glasses on a Saturday night to chill out, but I'm not missing it what so ever this time round! x


----------



## zowiey

Hello :wave:

Peanut, I agree with everyone else, just say no. I understand too, about worrying about the babies. I only had my scan on Tues, and now I'm worrying about the next one at 12 weeks, and worrying about how many heartbeats I'll see. It's rediculous I know :dohh: I guess your twins will be non identical also? I think a lot of the risks associated with twin pg, are lower when each twin has their own placenta. Anyway! :hugs:

Lora, not missing alcohol one bit! I feel so proud ;)

Dazed, my mil has told me I'm not allowed to breast feed! I'm realistic, that with twins, it will be very difficult, but to say I'm not to do something is just rediculous! She better start restricting her "advice" or I'll tell her where to stick it! Stupid woman really gets my goat!

Well, my house is a mess, dinner needs cooking, and I'm far to tired to entertain doing either! On a brighter note, an really enjoying elderflower cordial right now!

Is anyone else still getting cramping/stretching? I can't say it's cramps because its nothing like period cramps, but I'm aware of something down there! Also, I've been pain in my hip and also my right butt cheek! Must be all the sitting I'm doing!


----------



## MandaAnda

Zowiey, of course you can breastfeed, if you want to! Like you need her permission. The gall of some people! I'd encourage you to get in touch with your children's centre breastfeeding groups, NCT or LLL during pregnancy so you can ask whatever you want and have support in place for when you give birth (I encourage anyone to do that, actually). It's totally achievable. I've known many twin mums to absolutely rock at breastfeeding and meeting their goals.

And I'm getting lots of round ligament pain lately. I can feel the top of my uterus under the flab, just at the very bottom of my tummy. No bump, but I know it's there. ;)


----------



## miss_kseniya

Thanks girls. You are very good at making people feel better :)

*Peanut* I hate paps too, I find them awful even though they don't hurt as such. I just find the whole thing unpleasant. Can you refuse hon?

*Dazed* I'm dreading it when people find out as they're bound to have an opinion. My mum has already told me she will be coming to stay for the first week after the birth.....not bloody likely hahaha. I want some space to bond thanks!

*Lora* I've never been a massive drinker so not missing it yet. Do enjoy the occasional bottle of wine with OH though, so think I might miss that in time as it's nice to relax together with a glass of wine.

*Zowiey* I've done no housework and we ordered chinese for tea! I have no energy or motivation to do anything today!!


----------



## pa2k84

We had fish and chips for tea!! Well good friday you are suppose to have fish are you not :haha:

Fancy so much bad stuff with this pregnancy, been told as slightly overweight can't put on as much weight as someone with a lower BMI so why is it all i want to eat is crisps, choc, sweets, basically junk food. Have to force myself to eat fruit which i used to eat by the bucket load.


----------



## Creative

With USA though, I assume there are issues with your health insurance if you don't jump through the hoops they ask you too. I too am glad to be in the Uk!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Had my first scan today and got an EDD of November 18. Can you please change it on the front page? Thanks!


----------



## peanutmomma

I will just have to wait until I am at the OB office wednesday morning and see if I can refuse it. TY for the comments ladies. gardenofedens congrats on the new EDD


----------



## miss_kseniya

Yay *Garden* fab news on the scan. I can't wait until Tuesday for my first scan. The first 2 weeks after my BFP flew by, but these last few days have been dragging so badly.

We have a 4 day weekend for Easter and it's the only time ever that I have wished it to go by really quickly!


----------



## peanutmomma

well, no insurance papers today either


----------



## brinib

zowiey said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> Peanut, I agree with everyone else, just say no. I understand too, about worrying about the babies. I only had my scan on Tues, and now I'm worrying about the next one at 12 weeks, and worrying about how many heartbeats I'll see. It's rediculous I know :dohh: I guess your twins will be non identical also? I think a lot of the risks associated with twin pg, are lower when each twin has their own placenta. Anyway! :hugs:
> 
> Lora, not missing alcohol one bit! I feel so proud ;)
> 
> Dazed, my mil has told me I'm not allowed to breast feed! I'm realistic, that with twins, it will be very difficult, but to say I'm not to do something is just rediculous! She better start restricting her "advice" or I'll tell her where to stick it! Stupid woman really gets my goat!
> 
> Well, my house is a mess, dinner needs cooking, and I'm far to tired to entertain doing either! On a brighter note, an really enjoying elderflower cordial right now!
> 
> Is anyone else still getting cramping/stretching? I can't say it's cramps because its nothing like period cramps, but I'm aware of something down there! Also, I've been pain in my hip and also my right butt cheek! Must be all the sitting I'm doing!

You can totally breastfeed twins! My aunt had fraternal twins and bf them both for a year :)


----------



## Gemie

You girls have been quiet :shrug:

I have a cold :cry: I've pulled something in my back and I have an inflamed Achilles' tendon. I'm seriously fed up today.

*rant over*

How is everyone? X


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> You girls have been quiet :shrug:
> 
> I have a cold :cry: I've pulled something in my back and I have an inflamed Achilles' tendon. I'm seriously fed up today.
> 
> *rant over*
> 
> How is everyone? X

I'll come and sit with you in the fed up corner. William has been sick again today so I havent even bothered to get dressed. Feel shattered even though i got another lie in today.

Im just annoyed- hubby doesnt get that much time off work. At Xmas we were all poorly with the norovirus, and now he has 4 days off, William chooses to be poorly so we cant even go anywhere/do anything! Its not his fault, poor little soul, but its just typical isnt it!

Its our anniversary tmw too and i havent even managed to go and get a card :wacko:

Other than that, Im fine :rofl:


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> You girls have been quiet :shrug:
> 
> I have a cold :cry: I've pulled something in my back and I have an inflamed Achilles' tendon. I'm seriously fed up today.
> 
> *rant over*
> 
> How is everyone? X
> 
> I'll come and sit with you in the fed up corner. William has been sick again today so I havent even bothered to get dressed. Feel shattered even though i got another lie in today.
> 
> Im just annoyed- hubby doesnt get that much time off work. At Xmas we were all poorly with the norovirus, and now he has 4 days off, William chooses to be poorly so we cant even go anywhere/do anything! Its not his fault, poor little soul, but its just typical isnt it!
> 
> Its our anniversary tmw too and i havent even managed to go and get a card :wacko:
> 
> Other than that, Im fine :rofl:Click to expand...

:hugs: it is Sod's law chick! Poor William, bless him. Xx


----------



## Dazed125

Oh girls, sounds like you both need hugs

I'll join the group hug, cramps, bloated and ms today, feel icky!!

Hope your day improves xx


----------



## saphiresky

Today is my first day to relax and do things I want to do! My big plans for the 3 day weekend is to clean and tidy the house. So far I have managed to get up and cuddle my cat haha. I have been feeling ok today, the start of gas and bloatedness gas begun. Huge boobs, and slight twinges in round ligaments every now and then. 
I'm slightly jealous if everyones early scans! I don't get mine till 23rd April. My first midwife appt is on the 8th April. I'm so pleased to get my dates, cos we are going to announce to our family after the scan. Especially because we are going home to New Zealand for a surprise trip to see my folks for my dads 60th, and will also announce our baby news to them in person. So excited! Roll on the next 4wks, to get past first tri and settle into the 2nd.


----------



## miss_kseniya

I feel pretty cack today. In fact, I have literally only just had a shower after monging out on the sofa all day watching terrible TV! Luckily for me, OH went out last night so is feeling a little delicate himself today so he is monging out on the other sofa and just going to jump in tthe shower himself!

Morning sickness seems ok today (apart from few gaggy moments when I brushed my teeth first thing and just now after my shower) but I am bloated and a bit crampy. Starting to wonder if I have a UTI as I keep getting funny aches/pains in my back where my kidney would be.

Hope everyone is doing better than me!


----------



## LoraLoo

Oh dear ladies, we are falling apart at the seams! 

:hugs: xx


----------



## Creative

I told my children last night and plan to tell my parents tomorrow. 
We have bought them an easter egg and I've done some surgery to it. I made a small slit in the side and posted a picture of a stork carrying a baby inside it. I'm going to get them to open it with us there.
it may be a shock to them as I have three children 21, 19 and 14 and we thought we were finished with little ones, then this time last year I found myself pregnant, but miscarried at about 11 weeks and then was left with this huge gaping baby shaped hole in my heart. I told everyone that we would try again, but they probably thought I'd stopped trying as it's taken so long to get pregnant again. I was even looking at new jobs etc and then out of the blue I'm pregnant.


----------



## laura3103

Well after my night of being judged and attacked I decided to,start sorting my house out so,Grayson is now in a toddler bed the cot as been dismantled and put in the cupboard living room and kitchen cleaned! 

Im now in bed resting before I go mount for my bday tonight with real friends xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Creative said:


> I told my children last night and plan to tell my parents tomorrow.
> We have bought them an easter egg and I've done some surgery to it. I made a small slit in the side and posted a picture of a stork carrying a baby inside it. I'm going to get them to open it with us there.
> it may be a shock to them as I have three children 21, 19 and 14 and we thought we were finished with little ones, then this time last year I found myself pregnant, but miscarried at about 11 weeks and then was left with this huge gaping baby shaped hole in my heart. I told everyone that we would try again, but they probably thought I'd stopped trying as it's taken so long to get pregnant again. I was even looking at new jobs etc and then out of the blue I'm pregnant.

This is a brilliant idea- cant wait for you to tell us their reactions :)

Laura- what?! OMG, by who? :hugs:


----------



## laura3103

So called friends lora I was even sent inbox messages on fb telling me if I can't afford children I should get rid wtf!!


----------



## LoraLoo

laura3103 said:


> So called friends lora I was even sent inbox messages on fb telling me if I can't afford children I should get rid wtf!!

:nope: Thats sick hun, Im so sorry. What horrible 'friends'- you are well rid of them. Just jealousy hun, it always is! xx


----------



## laura3103

I know I was soo upset last night thankfully I have some great friends who were sticking up for me Gemie being one of them!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Creative

Laura What a cruel thing to say. Ok so things may be tight. They will be round here too, but that doesn't mean that you should be denied the right to have and love a child.


----------



## zowiey

Wow Laura, I'm sorry that people are saying such evil things to you. Who says that really? Better that you know their true sides now, you don't need such nasty people in your life :hugs:

Lora, sorry to hear your little boy isn't feeling to well, hope you get some time out all together!

Gemie, sorry you're suffering, hope you get chance to take it easy & rest your foot :hugs:

Hello to anyone else I may have missed :wave: hope everyone is having a nice Easter weekend so far?

I'm not feeling too bad today, have spent most of it grazing to keep the icks away!
I'm feeling a bit annoyed with my mum at the moment. I get that she's being cautious over my pg, she knows how hard it was for us to get here, but I just find that there's a fine line between cautious and negative. I really don't need it, and since the scan have tried super hard to keep positive, and not keep worrying about the "what ifs" but I feel like my mum only talks about my pg in the "fingers crossed" way. I am more than aware that I still have a long way to go, but I just want positivity not well, hopefully everything will be ok. Sorry for the rant, I know I'm super sensitive at the moment-lord knows, I cried like a baby at march of the penguins earlier!


----------



## lovehearts

Hi Ladies, 

:hugs: to all those needing them. Sounds like we all feel as crap as each other. 

Yesterday was my son's second birthday so we went to thomas land and it was brill despite having a few moments where I felt really sick. 

Today had been a bit of a disaster, I am supposed to be cleaning for the party tomorrow but I can't get motivated. Blah. 

Just want Thursday to hurry up for the scan. I'm so scared already. 

Hope your all having a lovely easter weekend. 

Xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> :hugs: to all those needing them. Sounds like we all feel as crap as each other.
> 
> Yesterday was my son's second birthday so we went to thomas land and it was brill despite having a few moments where I felt really sick.
> 
> Today had been a bit of a disaster, I am supposed to be cleaning for the party tomorrow but I can't get motivated. Blah.
> 
> Just want Thursday to hurry up for the scan. I'm so scared already.
> 
> Hope your all having a lovely easter weekend.
> 
> Xxx

Lets face it, the house will be in a worse state after the party, so pointless cleaning anyway! :winkwink: Hope he has a lovely day x

Its so worrying waiting for a scan isnt it? Really hope it comes round quick for you so you can be reassured :hugs:


----------



## zowiey

Aww happy birthday to your little boy. Hope you have a great day tomorrow! Mmmm birthday cake!


----------



## laura3103

Oh well ladies I'm going out tonight to celebrate my bday which is tomorrow and I'm most looking forward to a BBQ chicken baguette than the actual night out:haha: 
It's break from my 2 little ones for the night too my dad is looking after them for me god help him :winkwink:


----------



## Dazed125

Have a great night Laura x


----------



## Gemie

Yeah poor Laura was slated quite badly overon Facebook last night by people who call themselves friends. I got really quite angry for her. :nope:
It seems that just because her decisions are a little unconventional that's an invitation for people to crawl out of the woodwork and give their rather rude, hurtful opinions.

AFM I was supposed to clean and tidy today too hmmmm I've not done a thing :haha: dh is just as shattered and between us we have the motivation of a very tired sloth so nothing is getting done.
I feel a little better after taking some paracetamol pain and cold wise anyway :thumbup:

Poppy is being a little 'darling' at the moment too omg! This girl has an attitude and knows what she wants, a proper diva! Heaven help us :dohh:


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> Yeah poor Laura was slated quite badly overon Facebook last night by people who call themselves friends. I got really quite angry for her. :nope:
> It seems that just because her decisions are a little unconventional that's an invitation for people to crawl out of the woodwork and give their rather rude, hurtful opinions.
> 
> AFM I was supposed to clean and tidy today too hmmmm I've not done a thing :haha: dh is just as shattered and between us we have the motivation of a very tired sloth so nothing is getting done.
> I feel a little better after taking some paracetamol pain and cold wise anyway :thumbup:
> 
> Poppy is being a little 'darling' at the moment too omg! This girl has an attitude and knows what she wants, a proper diva! Heaven help us :dohh:

:haha: sounds like shes being a little cherub like mine :lol: terrible 2's? Almost!

Ive done nothing either, DH been out in garden trying to get the sit on lawn mower we have had for 3 years (and which hasnt worked since the day we bought it :dohh:) fixed. Failed!


----------



## Dazed125

I wish we had a garden big enough to warrant a sit on lawn mower  hehe


----------



## Gemie

Dazed125 said:


> I wish we had a garden big enough to warrant a sit on lawn mower  hehe

Ooooh me too! X


----------



## southernbound

Oh my heavens you ladies move fast! I can't keep up, oi. Laura I'm sorry about your terrible "friends " you have so much to be excited about! Afm having the best day in a long time, my boss gave me yesterday off for good Friday so slept in today and for once not puking. Plus the handsome dh is snoozing happily next to me as we both finally "got some " last night :blush:


----------



## Dazed125

Lucky you Southern - I'm pretty sure my OH is scared to touch me incase he hurts his bean - it's gonna be a long nine months!!!


----------



## lovehearts

Thank you lora and zowiey :) yeah I can imagine it's going to be a mess after the party :rofl: 

Yes defo, feels like Thursday is forever away :(


----------



## miss_kseniya

Sorry to hear about your so-called friends *Laura*, that's awful. At least everyone is lovely and supportive in here.

Does anyone else ever feel really uncomfortable after eating your evening meal? I can't work out if it's just gas or bloat, or something else, but I get that kind of feeling you get when AF is due (sort of a full, heavy feeling almost). I worry when I feel things going on as still terrified its not normal and something sinister is going to happen.


----------



## Gemie

I'm pretty sure it's fine miss_k it's just once you've eaten there's less room in there than normal and with baby in there too it's just stretched a lot more. It's completely normal to feel all these new weird and wonderful pains while pregnant :)


----------



## pa2k84

Yes Miss-K after every meal, feel nauseas most of the time then suddenly hungry so eat then full and uncomfortable. Had none of this last time pregnancy was such a breeze!


----------



## 3boys

isnt it amazing how everyone has an opinion on how many kids u should have? I can just imagine the abuse i will face when people find out im pregnant with my 6th if last time is anything to go by, Im not even going back to the nearest hospital as one of the doctors completely ruined my birth experience with Jacob by making me feel guilty for even being there, telling me its people like me who make her job difficult by getting pregnant and not considering the dangers of getting the baby out. She even wanted me to have a c-section and be sterilised at the same time. Like its any of her business. Any true friend of mine knows how much my kids are loved and cared for. x


----------



## Creative

3boys said:


> isnt it amazing how everyone has an opinion on how many kids u should have? x

or how old you should not be!

Last year I got some comments such as "shouldn't you be waiting for grandchildren" now or "wow, you are how old?"

Perhaps we are all guilty of thinking things, but there is a time when you just don't say them outloud!!


----------



## 3boys

Creative said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> isnt it amazing how everyone has an opinion on how many kids u should have? x
> 
> or how old you should not be!
> 
> Last year I got some comments such as "*shouldn't you be waiting for grandchildren*" now or "wow, you are how old?"
> 
> Perhaps we are all guilty of thinking things, but there is a time when you just don't say them outloud!!Click to expand...

I cant believe someone would say that! people tell me im too young to have so many kids but i will happily accept all blessings from God so i guess it wont be long before im "too old" for kids lol.


----------



## Gemie

3boys said:


> isnt it amazing how everyone has an opinion on how many kids u should have? I can just imagine the abuse i will face when people find out im pregnant with my 6th if last time is anything to go by, *Im not even going back to the nearest hospital as one of the doctors completely ruined my birth experience with Jacob by making me feel guilty for even being there, telling me its people like me who make her job difficult by getting pregnant and not considering the dangers of getting the baby out. She even wanted me to have a c-section and be sterilised at the same time. Like its any of her business*. Any true friend of mine knows how much my kids are loved and cared for. x

:shock: she wanted reporting!! Vile bitch :grr:


----------



## Dazed125

Creative said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> isnt it amazing how everyone has an opinion on how many kids u should have? x
> 
> or how old you should not be!
> 
> Last year I got some comments such as "shouldn't you be waiting for grandchildren" now or "wow, you are how old?"
> 
> Perhaps we are all guilty of thinking things, but there is a time when you just don't say them outloud!!Click to expand...


Amen to this!! I can remember being on holiday and we were talking to an older couple who asked us if we had children and my OH replied by saying not yet, this couple just laughed as if he was joking that we would still want kids in the future at our age - I was only 30 at the time!!! 

Maybe we just look really old - lol xx


----------



## LoraLoo

3boys said:


> isnt it amazing how everyone has an opinion on how many kids u should have? I can just imagine the abuse i will face when people find out im pregnant with my 6th if last time is anything to go by, Im not even going back to the nearest hospital as one of the doctors completely ruined my birth experience with Jacob by making me feel guilty for even being there, telling me its people like me who make her job difficult by getting pregnant and not considering the dangers of getting the baby out. She even wanted me to have a c-section and be sterilised at the same time. Like its any of her business. Any true friend of mine knows how much my kids are loved and cared for. x

I get comments too :wacko: I've had
'Haven't you got enough?'
'You dont have to single handedly try and repopulate the world'
'This better be the last'
'You're mad' 
'What do you want another for?'

And if i ever make a comment about the kids, as you do, the usual 'the kids are driving me bonkers today' I get 'Well you will keep having kids' :growlmad:

I tell them we are planning on another 7 when they make their comments :smug: but it really gets to me!


----------



## MandaAnda

I just look at people like that like they're completely insane and say, "Wow. Did you REALLY just say that out loud?" They then usually realise what dicks they've been.


----------



## 3boys

MandaAnda said:


> I just look at people like that like they're completely insane and say, "Wow. Did you REALLY just say that out loud?" They then usually realise what dicks they've been.

I must try that next time! lol

As for reporting the doctor my hubby wanted to and my g.p encouraged me to but im just so sensitive i couldnt go through with it. She kept warning me of all the "bad" things that were going to happen and how i was probably going to be rushed for an emergency section and lose loads of blood etc. as it happened I had a 28 minute labour with no complications and Jacob and i were just fine.


----------



## LoraLoo

3boys said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> I just look at people like that like they're completely insane and say, "Wow. Did you REALLY just say that out loud?" They then usually realise what dicks they've been.
> 
> I must try that next time! lol
> 
> As for reporting the doctor my hubby wanted to and my g.p encouraged me to but im just so sensitive i couldnt go through with it. She kept warning me of all the "bad" things that were going to happen and how i was probably going to be rushed for an emergency section and lose loads of blood etc. as it happened I had a 28 minute labour with no complications and Jacob and i were just fine.Click to expand...

Ive heard you are at higher risk of bleeding after i think its 4 or 5 babies, but ive never been told you are more likely to have a section? :shrug:


----------



## peanutmomma

wow long eventful day everyone? I played in the woodshop with DH and his dad I made a little something. We went to see a movie and DH made me dinner. Oh, I just posted tower6 new 9w3d picture on the bump thread if you all wanna see


----------



## Tower6

I love you peanut :) 

I feel like I haven't been in here in a month lol only 3 days but spring break has kept me so busy running all 3 kids plus friends around. I feel like a drug addict with the way I sneak away fit just 5 minutes to check on this thread lol even if I don't have time to post I get a fill checking in! LOL

I will stop in and post on all the juicy topics I've read after Easter tomorrow, have a busy night tonight.

Can't believe I'm sliding on thru 9 weeks this week!! Woo hoo for everyday all of us ladies get closer to second tri!!!


----------



## teacup22

People can be so insensitive! 
Happy Easter everyone!
9 weeks for me today!! Only 3 weeks now till 12 weeks :D
It's actually goin quite quickly now dare I say it! 
Hope your all ok x


----------



## miss_kseniya

Happy Easter everyone.

I've learned that opinions are like arseholes....everyone has one and a lot of them are full of sh*t. Ignore the idiots please ladies. Years ago, before contraception exsited and hospital births were unheard of, women would have as many babies as they would be blessed with, at home without loads of medical intervention and most of the births worked out ok. We've been doing this for thousands of years without hospital intervention and c-sections!

Stupid doctors! Next time, tell them even The Queen had 4 children and no-one ever told her not to have babies!

:rant over:

How is everyone today anyway? We're having a nice chilled weekend cuz OH is away with work next week (will miss our early scan sadly :( ) so making the most of our time before he goes.


----------



## zowiey

Wow! I am just shocked at how awful people can be! Why do people get so caught up in other people's business? 
I've only had my cousin be insensitive so far, she told me she'd hate me & never talk to me again if I have a boy! She has 3 girls (the 3rd, is by her best friends husband-I never once made a comment about that!) I mean, really? It's taken us 4 1/2 years and 2 attempts at ivf to get this far & the first thing you say is that you'll hate me if I have a boy?!! I won't tell her that I have a feeling it's twin boys :haha:

Miss K, Tuesday will be here before you know it! Are you going by yourself? xx


----------



## 3boys

LoraLoo said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> I just look at people like that like they're completely insane and say, "Wow. Did you REALLY just say that out loud?" They then usually realise what dicks they've been.
> 
> I must try that next time! lol
> 
> As for reporting the doctor my hubby wanted to and my g.p encouraged me to but im just so sensitive i couldnt go through with it. She kept warning me of all the "bad" things that were going to happen and how i was probably going to be rushed for an emergency section and lose loads of blood etc. as it happened I had a 28 minute labour with no complications and Jacob and i were just fine.Click to expand...
> 
> Ive heard you are at higher risk of bleeding after i think its 4 or 5 babies, but ive never been told you are more likely to have a section? :shrug:Click to expand...

the reason she said i would probably have a section is because my own doctor was trying to induce me because i live an hour away from the hospital and my previous labour was 45 mins. Babies head was very high so they could only give me the gel daily for 3 days they couldnt break my waters because there was a risk of babies head coming down on cord and stopping oxygen etc. So she said i was going to have to have a section for that reason. Thankfully she was wrong and i didnt have a section.


----------



## 3boys

I forgot to say that yes you are right my chances of hemmoraging are increased and i did in fact hemmorage after my 4th but its still my decision to make and not hers.


----------



## miss_kseniya

zowiey said:


> Miss K, Tuesday will be here before you know it! Are you going by yourself? xx


I hope you do have twin boys, that would be lovely :)

My mum is coming with me thankfully, so will be nice bonding time for us. I'm quite excited and I think she is too as although she and dad have 1 grandchild and another on the way from my brother, their mum is only their DIL obviously so they are not quite as involved as her own mum is. I think it's quite exciting when it's your own daughter as you are a little more involved in everything instead of just being the MIL. Hope that makes sense without sounding awful or anything....my SIL is lovely and we're realy good friends, and obviously my folks love her and their grandchild.


----------



## zowiey

Miss K, how lovely, i'd love to take my mum to a scan.

I know exactly what you mean, my mil has 2 sons, and when we got married, I tried to involve her in as much as I could, but some things I just wanted my mum there. And I know it was the same for my sil. There's a saying isn't there " a daughters a daughter for life, a son is a son until he has a wife" or something like that anyway!


----------



## Babycakes29

Happy Easter everyone!!!!
Genie can you please update my due date to 13th. Ok ladies went for my emergency scan this morning and got to see my little bean with a flutter for heartbeat and she said everything looks perfect and little bean is measuring 13mm which shes put at 7+4 which corresponds perfectly with my LMP 6th feb. I'm so excited and will update with the pic as soon as I figure out how to do it on iPhone!!!xxxx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Thanks *Zowiey*, I am really excited to share the moment with my mum as OH will be at all the others and she didn't go to any of my SIL either. I've never heard that saying before either but it's so true!

*Babycakes*, how fab hun. Glad everything went well. Yay!


----------



## saphiresky

The past 2 days I have been trying to sort my house out, but lack of motivation and doing any work for more then 30min makes me feel sick... So another half attempt at cleaning the house today. 
Btw has anyone had a bikini wax since being pregnant? Omg ouch! Is all I can say, normally its not so bad (pre pregnancy) but last week yikes! I think I won't b doing that again any time soon. 
I'm pleased that I'm now 8wks and waiting patiently...... Till my first midwife and then scan appointment. Lucky I have loads on during the week and weekends till our surprise holiday to see my folks otherwise I would be beside myself waiting for scan date to see everything is ok.


----------



## LoraLoo

Afternoon ladies :flower:

Im feeling a bit brighter today, got my little Nephew today too. William is no better. I know its not pregnancy related but any ideas on this?

He was sick Fri morn, Sat morn and this morn. Really pumped up out of him in the car :nope: His nappies are awful too, stink and like water. He is eating and drinking fine. Sleeping well, doesnt seem in pain, no temp. Bit more cuddlier than usual. 

If it were a sickness bug surely hed be being sick throughout the day? And would have stopped by now? xx


----------



## peanutmomma

hope everyone is well today. 9 weeks today officially have missed 2 periods now Yippie!!! Thanks for the love tower. Glad to keep helping you. So, I have been told my Doctor and I have read everywhere online and in the two books I have that the second trimester startes the first day of the 14th week. on the other thread I have started this lady close to where I am Liz her doctor told her that second trimester starts on day of 13th week. So, she would be in the second trimester today. When does everyone in here say 2nd trimester starts? 

AFM- I am ok today bed headache, but not pregnancy related. the kitty knocked off a jewelery box from the headboard onto my head and needless to say I got a very small cut, but wow head cuts can bleed so much LOL. DH took me into the bathroom and pressed a wet towel onto my head. he only yucky part was that I have dried blood in my hair and I don't want to wash my air until a little later so there is a scab I think the shampoo would burn to bad if I don't wait. OMG!!! I have the worst painful hickups today too. Happy Eater to everyone btw anyone having a special meal? H brother is making ham but I am not participating. DH father wants everyone to get along today and the other twin brother, not the one making supper, I can't stand. He stole my tax return money of $300 and when I asked him to not eat certain foods I have bought for myself because I HAVE T EA RIGHT with Diabetes and Pregnancy. He turns around and threw it all out. What a jerk. SO, to keep dad happy I am just staying upstairs on my computer and not hanging around where the a-hole is. I never got my insurance papers so hopefully in tomorrow's mail otherwise FX I will still see OB Wednesday. I am more stressed about that than if the second baby is growing or not. I guess I am just a bid baby because I am afraid that I wonn't get he insurance and that I will have complications or have to go through the rest of thepregnancy with out medical inervention. 

Sorry for the rant, on a lighter note I have my 9 week bump picture up


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hugs peanut :hugs:

Well, ***MAJOR TMI* *ALERT*** but me and OH dtd earlier for the first time since getting our BFP 3.5 weeks ago :blush: . After my previous ectopic, I was scared that dtd might cause some bleeding or spotting and I knew if I saw any red or pink at all, I would stress about it maybe being ectopic again. Silly really as logically it would be likely caused by dtd. Anyway, I finally plucked up the courage earlier as our scan is on tues so figured even if I did bleed or spot then I only have a couple of days to wait to check it was all ok.

I'm so glad we did. No spotting or bleeding, no cramping at all and I finally got to feel close to OH again. I have missed that physical closeness really, and even though I've 'helped him out' a few times, it's not the same as being together properly.

Right :end of tmi:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## mzhiklass

according to LMP I'm due nov 28


----------



## lovehearts

Lora - Iv no idea on William. If he seems alright in himself and isn't dehydrated I'd wait till after the easter break and if still being sick then perhaps take him to the doctor. It's so horrible when our little ones are sick. There's so much of it about right now. :hugs:

Peanut - no idea about the trimesters, I didn't know last time either :haha: I think some people say 13 weeks as you are then in your 14th week if that makes sense?


----------



## Dazed125

Welcome mzhiklass x


----------



## Perplexed

Hello ladies!!

I'm expecting my November Sparkler hopefully at the 28th (that's my FF date...another calculator estimated the 29th taking into consideration luteal phase & average cycle length). 

Things have been good! I've had a headache/migraine since yesterday that seems to calm down a bit then get worse again. My other symptoms like sore bbs/cramps/painful gas are there but occasionally they seem to disappear. Also my appetite seems to have decreased drastically since last week. 

I might suffering either a yeast infection, or a UTI, or possibly both :shrug: Had a UTI a few months ago for the first time ever and I feel I had completely different symptoms. While at the OB's yesterday (not my regular cos shes away) they asked if I wanted to have an ultrasound that I couldn't refuse. I saw my LO for the first time :hugs: too early to say what's going on with him/her but I'm just happy to have a pic!

Lately, though, I've been under a lot of stress. My SIL has been harassing me over text messages over things she said I said/did but I didn't. She won't believe otherwise so I left my old phone at my mom's house and got a new number. It'll be difficult cos I'm expecting some shipments and also need to officially change my number at my bank etc but I would rather not be stressed right now :nope: I won't bore you guys with what caused this problem between us. We actually used to be friends! :nope:


----------



## Dazed125

Hi Perplexed - welcome!! Another EDD near mine woohoo! 

How great that u got to have an ultrasound, I go for my early scan tmrw and I'm soooo excited! OH is just panicking because he is convinced it will be multiples, I'm sure he's been dreaming of me having a whole litter!!!!

Sorry your having trouble with your family, sounds like you have done the best thing
Xxx


----------



## teacup22

Anyone else totally exhausted at the moment?
I could sleep all day! :(


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi guys, we are due 22nd November. This is my second baby x x Congratulations to you all xx


----------



## Dazed125

Teacup - I pretty much have been sleeping all day!!!! Don't know what I'll do as of tomorrow when I'm back at work!

Tickle monster - great name, welcome! X


----------



## saphiresky

Teacup - yes sooo tired! Even been staying in bed till mid morning over the weekend but still could just sleeeeeep! I think husband thinks I'm being lazy... But tired and when I do start doing stuff I then feel sick Grrr. I'm glad to have pregnancy fatigues over vomiting any day though!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hello and welcome to all the new ladies :)

Hope everyone is enjoying the Easter break? I've cheekily invited myself over to my folks for dinner :haha:


----------



## teacup22

Glad it's not just me!! We had a lovely family Easter and DS enjoy lots of chocolate.... Oh well it's only once a year isn't it!? 
I feel so achey in the uterus today and my discharge is mad! So much :( 
It's yucky... I'm having to wear a panty liner all the time and change it every time
I go to the toilet! I'm gonna spend a fortune!


----------



## Gemie

Hey girls. Hope you all had a good Easter. We did, We went to my parents house and ate lots of food and chocolate :cloud9:

So the nocturnal hunger has set in :wacko: I had this with poppy and much to dh's amusement I had to keep a packet of buiscuits by the bed to eat in the middle of the night as as soon as it comes on I have to eat no matter what. It's crazy!! It's a hunger like no other :(
I went to bed at a reasonable hour last night as I was so tired and after about an hour I was wide wake and starving hungry, I tossed and turned for ages thinking it might go off but it didn't not until I'd been an had a glass of milk and some buiscuits :dohh:


----------



## peanutmomma

hello and congrats to all the new ladies that have joined us here. Welcome!! I have a huge bump on my head from yesterday when the kitty knocked of the jewelery box onto my head. :( I had to sleep on my left side last night and since I usually toss and turn all night now adding the pregnancy. It was a difficult night to say the least. Glad you ladies had a great Easter. Two more days and I will hopefully see my babies on the screen again. I am excited and nervous at the same time. Like what if they can't find the second baby this time or what if they find the baby and it hasn't grown anymore or it doesn't have a heartbeat? Also, will they do both the abdominal and internal u/s again or just the abdominal since the babies should be big enough to be seen just fine that way? Will the OB doctor be nice or will I get scolded like so many doctors like to do to me about my Diabetes? I know I am high risk because of it and YES I am willing to put my body through it all for I am going to be a mommy something I have wanted to be my entire life. I get to experience a miracle, hopefully two little miracles!!! 
I am just babbling on sorry ladies. :dohh::hugs:
How is everyone today? Other than my right arm that I think has a mind of its own for it is always cold I am no longer so cold. DH was cold last night and I had to sleep nude because I was sweating so bad. LOL Funny how things change so quickly. When I slept I had weird dreams, but I slept!!! So who else is having weird dreams and the such?


----------



## mama.luv

Hi guys,
I can't believe I never joined this group. I'm due November 24th. Congrats to everybody :happydance:


----------



## peanutmomma

OMG!!! I got an email from the state insurance people just now stating that I have to send verification from my employer of my paystubs for all of march and have my employer fil;l out an insuance packet even if the employer doesn't offer insuranc in order to be eligable for the state insurance. I explained I did not work all of march, well at all in march. They said I have to still have it filled out by an employer. HOW I DON'T HAVE A JOB? Plus, why is it other ladies can just go into the state office with proof of pregnancy and they get the insurance I did this and now they said if I return the paperwork for verification in by april 11 it will take 45 days to see if I am eligable. I will be almost 21 weeks pregnant by then. I am so stressed out AHHH!!!


----------



## Gemie

peanutmomma said:


> OMG!!! I got an email from the state insurance people just now stating that I have to send verification from my employer of my paystubs for all of march and have my employer fil;l out an insuance packet even if the employer doesn't offer insuranc in order to be eligable for the state insurance. I explained I did not work all of march, well at all in march. They said I have to still have it filled out by an employer. HOW I DON'T HAVE A JOB? Plus, why is it other ladies can just go into the state office with proof of pregnancy and they get the insurance I did this and now they said if I return the paperwork for verification in by april 11 it will take 45 days to see if I am eligable. I will be almost 21 weeks pregnant by then. I am so stressed out AHHH!!!

That's crazy :wacko: this is when m greatful for our NHS service!

Try not to stress about your scan btw praying that there are 2 healthy babies in there :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

mama.luv said:


> Hi guys,
> I can't believe I never joined this group. I'm due November 24th. Congrats to everybody :happydance:

Welcome :hi:
Added you :)


----------



## peanutmomma

hey geme I still have not been added to the first Page of this thread. Please add me


----------



## lovehearts

95% sure I just heard baby's hb on my doppler. Couldn't catch it long enough to record though. Like a little train chuffing away. Xx


----------



## peanutmomma

lovehearts said:


> 95% sure I just heard baby's hb on my doppler. Couldn't catch it long enough to record though. Like a little train chuffing away. Xx

woo-hoo!!! Thats what ours sound like too


----------



## tegasgirl

Hi guys, can I join??? I'm due 22nd. Here's wishing everyone a happy and healthy pregnancy!! Xx


----------



## Gemie

peanutmomma said:


> hey geme I still have not been added to the first Page of this thread. Please add me

Aww sorry!!

What's your due date Hun?


----------



## Babycakes29

Hey gemie I don't know if you missed my post the other day but I need moving to the 13th.....I was right, doctor was wrong lol


----------



## peanutmomma

Gemie said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> hey geme I still have not been added to the first Page of this thread. Please add me
> 
> Aww sorry!!
> 
> What's your due date Hun?Click to expand...

its alright we are all busy mommies not a big deal. I am due Nov. 03 as of right now thanks :hugs:


----------



## Dazed125

Peanut, that's so weird thinking of myself as a mommie


----------



## peanutmomma

Dazed125 said:


> Peanut, that's so weird thinking of myself as a mommie

I know isn't it? LOl but we are


----------



## Dazed125

Oh dear, that almost made me cry, stupid hormones but I'm just so damn happy about it!!!

Scan tmrw morning has come round quickly - a little nervous but mainly just excited!

Has anyone else had stomach ache? The last two days I have had stomach ache, not cramps but the sort of ache you get if you have an upset belly...


----------



## peanutmomma

my next scan is Wednesday. Good luck to you. i have an upset tummy too as I did the day before the last scan. I think it's nerves.


----------



## Storked

Saw the OB today and my baby looks great. Measuring a day ahead with a wonderful heartbeat. I feel much more hopeful now and hope my baby continues to stick


----------



## Gemie

Storked said:


> Saw the OB today and my baby looks great. Measuring a day ahead with a wonderful heartbeat. I feel much more hopeful now and hope my baby continues to stick

Fab! Great news :)


----------



## laura3103

Evening ladies x

Had a wonderful bday but last night scared the life out of me I was in so much pain it woke me up around 2am it was like the worst pain describable just under my rib cage I was considering calling an ambulance after 2 hours of pain but went in the shower and it eased I'm thinking tapped wind but as it wasn't low in my belly I'm hoping baby is ok!! 

I've also been stressing about an everyday pram can't seem to find one I like but thankfully my friend as offered me my favourite pram with car seat and bag for £30 bargain and knowing she looks after stuff is a bonus! 

Oh and I've just found out my grandad was a twin so now I'm panicking that I'm having more than one with the size of my bloat!! 

Sorry for the long post xxx


----------



## Hopingfor

I am due on the 22nd as well.


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Evening ladies x
> 
> Had a wonderful bday but last night scared the life out of me I was in so much pain it woke me up around 2am it was like the worst pain describable just under my rib cage I was considering calling an ambulance after 2 hours of pain but went in the shower and it eased I'm thinking tapped wind but as it wasn't low in my belly I'm hoping baby is ok!!
> 
> I've also been stressing about an everyday pram can't seem to find one I like but thankfully my friend as offered me my favourite pram with car seat and bag for £30 bargain and knowing she looks after stuff is a bonus!
> 
> Oh and I've just found out my grandad was a twin so now I'm panicking that I'm having more than one with the size of my bloat!!
> 
> Sorry for the long post xxx

That sounds like trapped wind lau I always suffer pregnancy. I remember being doubled over and on the floor with liam it was so bad :nope: 
I get it worse when I lie down I've noticed and it eases if I eat a little bit.

Bargain on the pram :thumbup: I'm just wondering which double to have my eyes are crossed from looking lol


----------



## laura3103

I'm not having a double chick ( unless its twins lol ) Grayson will walk and I doubt I'll be going far with 3 on my own lol!


----------



## Gemie

Hmmm we do a lot of out doors stuff like walks and visiting towns etc ill Deffo need a double x


----------



## Tower6

Peanut- this is a delayed response but as far as the trimesters- in the US 12 weeks is considered the "safe zone" by the end of your 12th week you start your second trimester. It's wasn't until I came on this website (after all 3 prior pregnancies I've had) that I've ever heard 14 weeks. I have always considered te 12th week term of 1st tri and the first day of 13th week starts 2nd tri :) 

Also- they don't to the typical papsmear at your first official ob appointment. They don't do the little scrapy thing with the metal duck clamp thingy lol they do a very invasive hand internal (sorry if tmi) just to make sure that the uterus is the size it should be. They just feel that and the top of the belly at the same time. They are super cautious not to disturb the pregnancy. It's nowhere near the regular pap. You might be able to ask them not to do it but it's good for them to know the size of the uterus and they can't check that unless they have a hand pressing it up from the inside - until your a little further along and they start checking the fundus and Thats when the uterus is above the pelvis enough to just feel it from the outside of the belly and measure with the tape. They do all the std and general testing that is done in a normal pap thru your blood work while preggers. I had all that done the exact way at my last appointment as they have thru all my kids over the last 11 years so that should be what you have too :) anyway I hope that reliever your stress a little :) 

Did you get your insurance papers yet? I didn't have mine lined up at the first appt but I was just waiting on them and they still saw me based on that because it should show you as pending when they bill them and then they can try until it clears. It will jut have to clear before they will see u again after that. 
Any chance the crazy brother in law tampered with the mail? Just a thought cuz he sounds like a complete ass!


----------



## Tower6

The weeks here are 
1st tri- 1-12w
2nd tri- 13-27w
3rd tri- 28 to birth 


This is How i was always told but Here's a link With the info as well :)

https://www.m.webmd.com/baby/tc/pregnancy-your-first-trimester


----------



## teacup22

Oh no! The sickness is back with a vengeance :(


----------



## Dazed125

Just popping in to say good luck with your scan today Miss_K, we can exchange notes later  x


----------



## Creative

I keep telling myself that MS is a really good thing. It does feel rough though!


----------



## zowiey

Good luck miss K & dazed today! Can't wait to see your piccies later :)

As for the trimester "thing" I think the official start of the 2nd trimester is 13.333333(!) so I guess they round it off to 14weeks. I have 2 pg books and both say the 2nd trimester starts at 14weeks to. Which is a little annoying, as we all aim for 12 weeks to feel safe, and move out of first tri, but we'll be hanging in limbo for 2 weeks :dohh:


----------



## teacup22

It's terrible! Especially on very little sleep and with a toddler to chase around it sucks!!!
I feel grateful for having it as I had none with my miscarriages but I just want it to end now :(


----------



## lovehearts

Good luck to those with scans today :flower:

Tower - :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Good Luck to those with scans today! Cant wait to see pics.

Teacup...Im 9+1 and was sick again yest morning and this morning, but I cant believe how 'ok' I feel compared to my other pregnancies.

In my other pregnancies i could never understand how people were still managing to do every day things like shopiing, going out etc. Its only now i realise the level of sickness i have is probably 'average' - I think ive just had it really severe with my others! 

How is everyone else?

My DH is back at work today after 5 days off. Im gutted, Im going to have to clean my house today :haha: Hes been doing it for me while hes been off! x


----------



## 3boys

good luck today with scans ladies. my hubby thinks im crazy cos i panic every time i feel ok. As much as feeling sick is rotten its so reasurring x


----------



## lovehearts

I was very lucky with my son and i didnt suffer at all during my pregnancy with him. TBH it was a breeze apart from the constant worry. Its defo harder this time around and I havnt been sick but i am feeling sick all day long. I get relief for maybe 20 mins after iv eaten something then its back. Im glad because its reassuring but im still scared shitless.

Hows your little man lora? Has his sickness bug passed?

xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Morning ladies

Was terrified during the scan, but my little blueberry was in the perfect place with the most amazing little heartbeat I've ever seen. Me and mum both cried, lol. My dates match perfectly too, so am 7+4 today.

This has been the happiest day I have ever had and thanks for all you well-wishes beforehand. I am at my mum's at the mo but will try and get a pic up later if I can. They were a little fuzzy but I didn't care, I was just glad to see everything looking so perfect.

*Dazed*....best of luck for today hun, I'll be thinking of you all day and can't wait for pics xx

*Peanut* sounds like a nightmare with your insurance hun, sure you'll get it all sorted though

Hope *everyone* else is ok....sounds like we all have dicky tummy's and MS at the mo.


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> I was very lucky with my son and i didnt suffer at all during my pregnancy with him. TBH it was a breeze apart from the constant worry. Its defo harder this time around and I havnt been sick but i am feeling sick all day long. I get relief for maybe 20 mins after iv eaten something then its back. Im glad because its reassuring but im still scared shitless.
> 
> Hows your little man lora? Has his sickness bug passed?
> 
> xx

He hasnt been sick since Sunday thankfully. Unfortunately, we are still getting it from the other end :wacko::dohh: He seems a bit better today mind, so fingers X'd! Thanks for asking :flower:

Miss K- So glad your scan went well :happydance:So pleased. Its such a relief isnt it, seeing that little heartbeat? xx


----------



## lovehearts

The other end always lingers around for a bit longer doesnt it!! Glad hes better :)

Great news on the scan Miss_k.


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Peanut- this is a delayed response but as far as the trimesters- in the US 12 weeks is considered the "safe zone" by the end of your 12th week you start your second trimester. It's wasn't until I came on this website (after all 3 prior pregnancies I've had) that I've ever heard 14 weeks. I have always considered te 12th week term of 1st tri and the first day of 13th week starts 2nd tri :)
> 
> Also- they don't to the typical papsmear at your first official ob appointment. They don't do the little scrapy thing with the metal duck clamp thingy lol they do a very invasive hand internal (sorry if tmi) just to make sure that the uterus is the size it should be. They just feel that and the top of the belly at the same time. They are super cautious not to disturb the pregnancy. It's nowhere near the regular pap. You might be able to ask them not to do it but it's good for them to know the size of the uterus and they can't check that unless they have a hand pressing it up from the inside - until your a little further along and they start checking the fundus and Thats when the uterus is above the pelvis enough to just feel it from the outside of the belly and measure with the tape. They do all the std and general testing that is done in a normal pap thru your blood work while preggers. I had all that done the exact way at my last appointment as they have thru all my kids over the last 11 years so that should be what you have too :) anyway I hope that reliever your stress a little :)
> 
> Did you get your insurance papers yet? I didn't have mine lined up at the first appt but I was just waiting on them and they still saw me based on that because it should show you as pending when they bill them and then they can try until it clears. It will jut have to clear before they will see u again after that.
> Any chance the crazy brother in law tampered with the mail? Just a thought cuz he sounds like a complete ass!

Thanks tower. Yes paperwork can yesterday and we had to run through hoops to get a lot of crap sorted out. I have to find a way to fax it today to the lady so it can be decided if I am eligible quicker. See the whole trimester thing is still confusing because the what to expect when your expecting says end of 13th week is 1st tri. as does the American Pregnancy Association website. at baby2see.com it breaks the trimesters down in three ways, development, gestation and conception. Development wise it is 12 weeks, from LMP, Gestation concludes the 2 weeks of preconception so 13 weeks 3 days and Conception refers to the actual 38 weeks of pregnancy broken down into three month sections or 14 weeks and 5 days. 
The sonographer that did our first scan said end of 13th week. I know the big milestone is 12 week mark and growing up I was taught that after the 12th week second trimester starts. So, I don't know I guess I will go by what the doctor says tomorrow. 
Yeah, it does relieve some stress and anxiety to know that they won't be scraping and using the cold hard metal tomorrow. Really as I joke here I am much happer that you told me this because I have been feeling sick to my stomach thinking about it already today. :hugs: 

So how are you feeling twin of mine? I have the worst sore throat today I can hardly swallow. I have to start fasting after 7 pm tonight. and no more liquids after midnight until after I have blood drawn at 7 am. Then, a quick and I mean quick bite to eat, water have a full bladder and be at the OB office at 8:30 Luckily, I am going to be at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, MN and everything is all connected. I hope both LO are squirming around and have strong heartbeats.... :wacko: 


As for everyone else I hope you are all well and ladies that had scans done today I pray all went fantastic for you and can't wait to see pics if you have them.


----------



## Dazed125

Thank you for all the well wishes girls, I was soooo nervous!!! I saw the same lady who has done all my clomid scans so that was great. All looks good and I saw beans tiny heart beating. I cried ALOT!!!

So pleased to hear yours also went well Miss_K

I'm already counting down the days till the next time I get to see our squiggle!

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## peanutmomma

love the picture dazed


----------



## miss_kseniya

Ooh Dazed, you've got your pic up already. Really pleased for you hun. I cried loads too (so did my mum) so it was quite emotional. Mum was with me through my whole ectopic last time so I think she was as relieved as I was to see a healthy bean and heartbeat. I've only got 4.5 weeks until my 12 week scan so doesn't feel too long to wait thankfully.

Is everyone else ok?


----------



## LoraLoo

Lovely pic Dazed, so glad everything went well :)

AFM- ARGH! I am so stressed. I have spent all day cleaning JUST downstairs, I sent the kids upstairs to play out of the way, and when i went up, Ollie and Amy have got BLACK paint, all over Amys CREAM carpet :shock: :growlmad: OMG, I went mad! After id scrubbed it (almost got it out but will need to scrub it again tmw) I was so stressed i went and bought a redbull :( I feel really bad, but it was either that or a litre of vodka the way I was feeling. Feeling really guilty about it now.


----------



## peanutmomma

wow! i just feel like BLAH today. My throat is starting to feel better with all the water I keep drinking, but I haven't felt like this in weeks. I just want to curl up in bed all day. But, the thought of trying to toss and turn to get comfortable makes me feel ill. I guess between nerves for tomorrow, the huge now bruise on my head, and a little under the weather is all combined kicking my butt


----------



## LoraLoo

peanutmomma said:


> wow! i just feel like BLAH today. My throat is starting to feel better with all the water I keep drinking, but I haven't felt like this in weeks. I just want to curl up in bed all day. But, the thought of trying to toss and turn to get comfortable makes me feel ill. I guess between nerves for tomorrow, the huge now bruise on my head, and a little under the weather is all combined kicking my butt

Is it your scan tomorrow hun? x


----------



## zowiey

Great scan pic dazed! :)

Can't wait to see yours to Missk!

Lora, sorry you've had a nightmare, what time is hubby back? I wouldn't feel guilty about the redbull, it's hardly like you drank litres of the stuff :hugs: Eat an apple or some fruit to balance the guilt! :haha: that's what I did yesterday after eating my own weight in choc! Xxx


----------



## MandaAnda

Gemie, buggy boards are a pretty good solution, too. I won't get a new pram the time though. Babywearing for the win for me, so I'm looking a Mei tais, woven wrps, etc. so easy to get addicted!

Teacup, I'm nauseous most days but never vomit. This morning, I woke up feeling awful, too hot and sicky feeling. And I was sick twice. Ew. At least it was only water.

Dazed, your post made me all teary, and I don't do tears. I can't wait to see if all is well with my bean. One week tomorrow.


----------



## Tower6

Omg I haven't had baby nightmares since the ones I had at the very begging where I would wake up each morning after the same dream where I would wipe and see blood.
Until last night.... :(
I had the worst dream that they checked the cord and something was wrong so they wouldn't even show me the us screen. The nurse was crying and I was crying and saying to let me at least see the screen so I could believe it and they wouldn't they just kept saying you need to let us just scrape it out because it's not a healthy baby.... Ugh it was such a bad dream :(


----------



## teacup22

Tower6 said:


> Omg I haven't had baby nightmares since the ones I had at the very begging where I would wake up each morning after the same dream where I would wipe and see blood.
> Until last night.... :(
> I had the worst dream that they checked the cord and something was wrong so they wouldn't even show me the us screen. The nurse was crying and I was crying and saying to let me at least see the screen so I could believe it and they wouldn't they just kept saying you need to let us just scrape it out because it's not a healthy baby.... Ugh it was such a bad dream :(

That sounds horrible :( 
My dreams have been mostly about sex recently..... Lol


----------



## MandaAnda

I had a great dream about Ewan McGregor after taking DS to see Jack the Giant Slayer. Ahem. ;)


----------



## 3boys

i became totally addicted to wraps since jacob has been born, i wont be buying a buggy, baby wearing has made my life so much easier. Jacob loves to be worn while i clean, go shopping, go for a walk etc. even now that hes a little older.


----------



## Gemie

Congrats on all the scans today ladies :cloud9: lovely pic *dazed* :)

Poppy never took to being worn... She was never an attached baby so I never had the not being able to put her down to get stuff done thing :shrug: might try it this time maybe.

Sorry to hear about your carpet Lora omg! I'd had had more than red bull! D t worry bout it Hun :hugs:


----------



## Creative

Gemie Thanks for adding me!:thumbup:


----------



## LoraLoo

I have no idea what to do pram wise :shrug: When my car broke 3 weeks after William was born i tried putting Amy in her pushchair and William in a sling and I found it really difficult. I was given a double by a friend (i didnt buy one as Amy was 2 yrs, 5 months when Will was born) which i used for the school run while i waited for car to be fixed.

Last time I was pregnant with Alfie, I had started looking at doubles as Id have needed one, William would only have been 15 months when he was born. As you know, we lost him at 18 weeks into the pregnancy, but we had picked the Mountain double buggy as it was one of the slimmer ones so would fit through our porch door. There was nothing worse when i used the old double than having to take sleeping children out to collapse it each time!

This time there will be exactly 2 years age gap, So im really unsure what to do!


----------



## laura3103

Lora I have a 2 year age gap between Gertie and Grayson and never had a double I did used to make her walk a lot more when I was expecting. 

But for those looking for a double I have actually been pram shopping today and fell totally in love with the oyster max omg I really do love it!!


----------



## LoraLoo

laura3103 said:


> Lora I have a 2 year age gap between Gertie and Grayson and never had a double I did used to make her walk a lot more when I was expecting.
> 
> But for those looking for a double I have actually been pram shopping today and fell totally in love with the oyster max omg I really do love it!!

Only thing is Im wanting to do alot of walking to lose some weight. Have u ever used one of those buggy boards? Or anyone else? 

I have a beautiful Emmaljunga pram that Ive had for 8 years now and it has been used for 4 of my babies, and is still like new, which I could use again. But the other part of me wants to buy a nice new one :haha:


----------



## MandaAnda

3boys said:


> i became totally addicted to wraps since jacob has been born, i wont be buying a buggy, baby wearing has made my life so much easier. Jacob loves to be worn while i clean, go shopping, go for a walk etc. even now that hes a little older.

Are you in the Slings & Things group on fb? (Just enabling.... :haha: )


----------



## zowiey

I've been looking at double prams- I really want a proper pram. I'd always wanted a silver cross, but obviously that's not going to happen now! But I can't seem to find a double pram, other than the bugaboo donkey, Which is bloody expensive! Also I've read a lot of mixed reviews about it, but I know my cousins wife had it-she has 3 under 3! So I'm going to speak to her about how she got on with it!

Is anyone else finding their nausea goes in patterns? Mines almost like one day on, 2 days off?! The 10 folic acid a night aren't helping tho!

Good luck peanut 2mrw with your scan- hope I got the day right?!

I'm going to sleep now, I've been in bed since 8!


----------



## lovehearts

My plan is buggy board and baby wearing, if that fails then buy a double lol. There will be a 2 year 7 ish month gap for me. I think if the gap was going to be any smaller I would buy a double. 

I use the slings and things page on Facebook :blush: totally addictive.


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Lora I have a 2 year age gap between Gertie and Grayson and never had a double I did used to make her walk a lot more when I was expecting.
> 
> But for those looking for a double I have actually been pram shopping today and fell totally in love with the oyster max omg I really do love it!!

I was actually looking at the oyster max :thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

*lora * did you find out why Alfie died? X


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> I've been looking at double prams- I really want a proper pram. I'd always wanted a silver cross, but obviously that's not going to happen now! But I can't seem to find a double pram, other than the bugaboo donkey, Which is bloody expensive! Also I've read a lot of mixed reviews about it, but I know my cousins wife had it-she has 3 under 3! So I'm going to speak to her about how she got on with it!
> 
> Is anyone else finding their nausea goes in patterns? Mines almost like one day on, 2 days off?! The 10 folic acid a night aren't helping tho!
> 
> Good luck peanut 2mrw with your scan- hope I got the day right?!
> 
> I'm going to sleep now, I've been in bed since 8!

This is what we were going to buy last time. I liked it because of the different combinations you can have (2 carrycots, 2 car seats, or 2 pushchair seats, or any combination of those) and also because it was quite slim so will go through any door. We had a push of it in John Lewis and it was really nice and whilst we were looking a dad came over to tell us that he had one for his children and would really recommend it xx

https://mountainbuggy.com/en/buggies/double/duet


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> *lora * did you find out why Alfie died? X

No :wacko: My blood tests all came back fine- i wasnt anaemic, no sign of infection etc. I didnt want any testing on him done but they tested the placenta. My Dr chased the results up after about 5 weeks and they said they'd be another 2 weeks at that time- so it must have been Oct time. He asked for the results to be forwarded to him even if they were clear, and i STILL havent heard anything back :shrug: When i saww him to tell him i was pregnant again he said he would chase them up again. I mean, i need to know either way, because what if it is something that may happen again but is preventable? x


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> *lora * did you find out why Alfie died? X
> 
> No :wacko: My blood tests all came back fine- i wasnt anaemic, no sign of infection etc. I didnt want any testing on him done but they tested the placenta. My Dr chased the results up after about 5 weeks and they said they'd be another 2 weeks at that time- so it must have been Oct time. He asked for the results to be forwarded to him even if they were clear, and i STILL havent heard anything back :shrug: When i saww him to tell him i was pregnant again he said he would chase them up again. I mean, i need to know either way, because what if it is something that may happen again but is preventable? xClick to expand...

That's awful Hun the least they could do is try too ind out why it happened, like you say in case it's something that's preventable in this pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Pisces24

Hi all,

Been a while since i've been on here. I'm not too sure on dates any more, as i had a scan last weeks and there was no fetal pole but everything else was present. The sonographer and nurse dated me at under 6 weeks. Have to have a follow up scan in the EPAU. That's not until the 16th of April. Quite scared now and hoping baby is going to be ok. Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## LoraLoo

Zowiey Im finding no pattern as such, only that as soon as i get up i feell really sick (and sometimes are) and around tea time i have a bad hour before i feed myself! Definitely finding eating little and often helps. Week 9 is usually my worst so i keep telling myself i just need to get through this week! x


----------



## Angeltk42

Edd 11/1/13... Can I join you ladies?


----------



## laura3103

Gem 

I went in Josephine's in Dudley today and they do a payment scheme where you pay as much as you can asking as its paid in full a month before your due date so after my scan next week depending on how many and when I work out my finances I'm gonna do that saves paying out in one big go!!


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Gem
> 
> I went in Josephine's in Dudley today and they do a payment scheme where you pay as much as you can asking as its paid in full a month before your due date so after my scan next week depending on how many and when I work out my finances I'm gonna do that saves paying out in one big go!!

How much are they brand new? I was going to try and get one off ebay x


----------



## peanutmomma

LoraLoo said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> wow! i just feel like BLAH today. My throat is starting to feel better with all the water I keep drinking, but I haven't felt like this in weeks. I just want to curl up in bed all day. But, the thought of trying to toss and turn to get comfortable makes me feel ill. I guess between nerves for tomorrow, the huge now bruise on my head, and a little under the weather is all combined kicking my butt
> 
> Is it your scan tomorrow hun? xClick to expand...

Yes blood drwan at 7 am then Ob appointment at 8:30 and again at 10:30 one of those should be the scan.


----------



## MandaAnda

Lora, that's crazy. I had baby and placenta tested (I had her buried afterwards, which we attended, as they won't return ashes) - one was sent to Oxford (the John Radcliffe, I think) and the other near to me in Harrow (the Kennedy-Galton Centre at Northwick Park). The results were back within a month (I know if initial results come back clear, more detailed results can take longer), although I delayed the appointment informing me until hubby returned from deployment.

If you haven't had the results from your doctor in the next few days, you could ask him where the placenta was sent to chase it up yourself. I hate how people don't bother with very important things, hoping we'll be too nice to keep on at them or that we'll forget! :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

MandaAnda said:


> Lora, that's crazy. I had baby and placenta tested (I had her buried afterwards, which we attended, as they won't return ashes) - one was sent to Oxford (the John Radcliffe, I think) and the other near to me in Harrow (the Kennedy-Galton Centre at Northwick Park). The results were back within a month (I know if initial results come back clear, more detailed results can take longer), although I delayed the appointment informing me until hubby returned from deployment.
> 
> If you haven't had the results from your doctor in the next few days, you could ask him where the placenta was sent to chase it up yourself. I hate how people don't bother with very important things, hoping we'll be too nice to keep on at them or that we'll forget! :hugs:

Thanks hun. I believe the placenta was sent to Lancaster. When I phoned up to check when we could bury him (because this was 5 days later) they told me my baby had been sent to Manchester, which is 100 miles away. I was devestated as i specifically said I did not want the baby touching. Eve had to have a postmortem (without my consent) because she was a sudden death and it still traumatises me now, so I really was adamant i didnt want one on him. Anyway, i got myself in a state and spoke to someone else, and they then told me he was in Lancaster (50 miles away) Eventually i managed to find out he was in the hospital the whole time and hadnt been touched, so they just caused me lots ion uneccessary stress and upset! 

Sorry totally went off on one then :dohh: Yes, they said the placenta usually takes 5-7 weeks so theres not really any excuse tbh :wacko:


----------



## laura3103

The oyster max is really new and I haven't found one on ebay yet :(! 

Pram is £399 
Extra seat is £125
Carrycot around £100 but think a normal oyster carrycot would fit so about £30
Car seat again you can get a secondhand one x


----------



## southernbound

Angeltk42 said:


> Edd 11/1/13... Can I join you ladies?

Hi fellow Texan! Welcome!


----------



## Tower6

Teacup my dreams for about 2 weeks have been TMI all about sex!! And so real and vivid that I wake up just short of O! Lol sorry! But I have those constantly too! Last nights was so horrible. I think I'm just worried because I've been suffering an infection and in my dream the infection killed the baby. So hopefully my blood work this week will help find out a treatment for it to keep it away


----------



## LoraLoo

I always have weird dreams :wacko: I dreamt last night Rylan Clark was my best mate :shrug: lol


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> I always have weird dreams :wacko: *I dreamt last night Rylan Clark was my best mate  lol*

I'd love this to be true! :rofl:


----------



## Gemie

Someone just recommended me these pushchairs. I like the look of them :)

https://www.joovy.co.uk/


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> I always have weird dreams :wacko: *I dreamt last night Rylan Clark was my best mate  lol*
> 
> I'd love this to be true! :rofl:Click to expand...

Me too, was pretty gutted when i woke up!


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> Someone just recommended me these pushchairs. I like the look of them :)
> 
> https://www.joovy.co.uk/

I do too! My friend has had 2 sets of twins so she knows all the pros and cons of every single double so im going to be on to her very soon, lol x


----------



## laura3103

Oh I like the ergo model!


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Oh I like the ergo model!

Yeah that's what I'm looking at :)


----------



## Kdk24

Tower... I have the same problem. My dreams have been so vivid and sexual, and not about OH!!! I'm nervous that I'm talkin in my sleep and OH knows what's going on? I wake up with a huge smile on the face!

Afm... Went out last night for a dear friends bday. It was two of my closest friends, my boss who I adore, and my friends two cousins. We had a great time. When our entrees came two girls ordered fish and one of the cousins said "that looks so good but I can't have any, I have dietary restrictions" I looked at her and asked "are you pregnant?" She looked at all of us and said yes! We all screamed started crying and hugging each other. One of my friends said to me "I really want a baby!" I looked at her and said "I'm pregnant too!" there was so much screaming and crying everyone in the restaurant was looking at us! My boss was so sweet about it! She ran over and hugged me and kept saying "we're having a baby!!" So now I'm super nervous about every little pinch and pulling pain. Geez... I kind of wish I didn't say anything!


----------



## Dazed125

Angeltk42 said:


> Edd 11/1/13... Can I join you ladies?

Welcome!!! X


----------



## Tower6

Kdk I can totally relate lol I was thinking too about how I really hope I'm no talkin in my sleep. It's really crazy how some people are popping up in my dreams that I haven't seem in years! Some I the dreams are so good though thy when I wake up I only wish I could fall back to sleep an keep te dream going lol ;)


----------



## Dazed125

I had one such dream last night *blushes*


----------



## teacup22

Hope everyone is ok this morning? Nearly half way through the week already!? 
I can't wait till Sunday...I'll be 10 weeks and DH is off work for a week :) 
That'll fly by and then it won't be long till scan time!!!! Ahhh.
Nearly 1/4 of the way there already? 
Crazy.
No dreams for me last night just insomnia :( boo!


----------



## Angeltk42

I'm an emotional mess... And so sick tonight :( can't sleep.. Well now I'm crying from reading something sad. Hope I can stop soon! :'( no one ever prepares u for how hard pregnancy is. I am so happy to be pregnant just wish the bad parts were a little less and the good parts are a little more. In the end the healthy baby is the best part but until then... What do I do? 
Haven't cried in a week I guess I was due :cry:


----------



## LoraLoo

Kdk thats a fab way of announcing! Glad you have a bump buddy too :) x


----------



## miss_kseniya

Morning ladies and hello to all the new ladies :)

I had a scare last night. Went to the loo about 9:30pm and when I wiped there was some pink on the tp and a bit in the toilet. Cue major panic as I had only had the scan and seen the heartbeat that morning.

Anyway, I rationally thought there wasn't much I could do at that time of night and I wasn't in any pain or anything, so thought I'd sleep on it (not very well, I must add!). This morning, I've had a tiny bit of brown and then nothing since. Still no pain or anything so putting it down to a one-off. I keep wondering if it's because he did a lot of pushing down on my tummy yesterday when doing the scan, or maybe it's because my period would be due in a couple of days anyway and it's just a bit of old womb lining?

Do you think I should have spoken to the doctor or midwife about it? Like I said, it's all stopped now.

EDIT: Just been to the toilet and there was a bit of darkish red blood and 2 very small clotty bits (about the size of a drawing pin). It looked similar to what it would if I was on my period. I'm really worried. I dont have any pain beyond the usual feelings of stretching and pulling. This is really stressing me now as not even sure what docs would say or do really.


----------



## 3boys

miss_kseniya said:


> Morning ladies and hello to all the new ladies :)
> 
> I had a scare last night. Went to the loo about 9:30pm and when I wiped there was some pink on the tp and a bit in the toilet. Cue major panic as I had only had the scan and seen the heartbeat that morning.
> 
> Anyway, I rationally thought there wasn't much I could do at that time of night and I wasn't in any pain or anything, so thought I'd sleep on it (not very well, I must add!). This morning, I've had a tiny bit of brown and then nothing since. Still no pain or anything so putting it down to a one-off. I keep wondering if it's because he did a lot of pushing down on my tummy yesterday when doing the scan, or maybe it's because my period would be due in a couple of days anyway and it's just a bit of old womb lining?
> 
> Do you think I should have spoken to the doctor or midwife about it? Like I said, it's all stopped now.
> 
> EDIT: Just been to the toilet and there was a bit of darkish red blood and 2 very small clotty bits (about the size of a drawing pin). It looked similar to what it would if I was on my period. I'm really worried. I dont have any pain beyond the usual feelings of stretching and pulling. This is really stressing me now as not even sure what docs would say or do really.

can u ring your doc? its probably nothing but just to be on the safe side x


----------



## 3boys

I forgot to say my midwife at the clinic with jacob said the chances of mc when u have seen a hb and measured correctly for dates is really small - less than 3% so it is probably nothing but i think u should ring to put your mind at rest.


----------



## lovehearts

I would just ring your midwife for reasurrance xx


----------



## zowiey

:hugs: miss k, did they notice any signs of blood when they scanned you? Sorry I'm not sure what to suggest, as we are all so early in our pgs, I know the Drs can drag their feet a little. Can you take it easy for the afternoon?
Big hugs to you xxxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Miss K, theyd have noticed if there were any bleeding or anything around the baby on your scan, sounds like maybe the scan and pushing down has just disturbed some old blood, but you deffo need to call your midwife or gp so they can put your mind at rest or you are just going to worry :hugs: xx


----------



## buddyIV

I'm a little bit late joining in, but I hope it's ok to introduce myself :flower:

I'm due on November 15th, so am 7+5 weeks along (and feeling it!). This will be my second baby (I have a little boy...who is awesome, of course!), but my third pregnancy, as I unfortunately had a miscarriage last year. 

So far everything has been normal (feeling nauseous allll day, totally exhausted and my moods are swinging like a pendulum...happy - no, sad - no, wait, ANGRY - nope, happy again - why am I crying at this advert....). I'm going in for an early scan next week, so am hoping with all of my being that we'll hear a little heartbeat.

Happy and healthy pregnancies to all the November Sparklers!

P.S. I'd recommend calling your EPU MissK, as I'm sure they'll try to fit you in for a reassurance scan if you've experienced bleeding. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## LoraLoo

Welcome Buddy :flower:

Girls, thought i'd share with you my very first bump pic!

Here it is, Baby #7 at 9+2. Excuse the state of my mirror :shock: grubby little fingers have been at it!

Just to compare the 2nd pic was me at 12 weeks with my 6th baby, think Im a similar size this time round?
 



Attached Files:







9+2 (#7) 007.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 15









12+4 006.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## buddyIV

LoraLoo said:


> Welcome Buddy :flower:
> 
> Girls, thought i'd share with you my very first bump pic!
> 
> Here it is, Baby #7 at 9+2. Excuse the state of my mirror :shock: grubby little fingers have been at it!

Thanks!

Wow! What an amazing bump already, you look amazing! I can't wait for mine to arrive; I'm currently trying to convince myself that the bloat is a bump lol! One of my favourite parts of pregnancy is watching the bump grow, and feeling the kicks...can't wait for that part to start! x


----------



## 3boys

:hi: buddy! x


----------



## LoraLoo

buddyIV said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Buddy :flower:
> 
> Girls, thought i'd share with you my very first bump pic!
> 
> Here it is, Baby #7 at 9+2. Excuse the state of my mirror :shock: grubby little fingers have been at it!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Wow! What an amazing bump already, you look amazing! I can't wait for mine to arrive; I'm currently trying to convince myself that the bloat is a bump lol! One of my favourite parts of pregnancy is watching the bump grow, and feeling the kicks...can't wait for that part to start! xClick to expand...

Ive just had to go into maternity jeans because none of my normal ones fit me now :wacko: Was deffo bloat a couple of weeks back but its gone hard now so think its the start of a bump! Awwww, i love the kicks :cloud9: x


----------



## lovehearts

wow lora - lovely bump :) My bloat dissapeared last week and now i have nothing :haha:


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> wow lora - lovely bump :) My bloat dissapeared last week and now i have nothing :haha:

Least you can get away with hiding it a bit longer if you want to :haha: Im feeling really frumpy and in desperate need for some new clothes :wacko: I hate paying alot for them when pregnant though.


----------



## Angeltk42

Great Bump Pic!!! love it. It's gonna take a while for people to notice me being preggo because if I took a pic now you would think i was 9 months :) So envious of the cute bump!!! Only time I ever wished I was skinny. I usually like my extra padding! hahaha


----------



## teacup22

I keep accidentally unsubscribing! :dohh:


----------



## lovehearts

My parents still dont know - id never have been able to hide it with a bump. I didnt show for a long time with my son though. Can you get some bargin maternity stuff off ebay? I only got a few things last time but i didnt start wearing them till 20 weeks plus :rofl:


----------



## lovehearts

Welcome Buddy :)


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> My parents still dont know - id never have been able to hide it with a bump. I didnt show for a long time with my son though. Can you get some bargin maternity stuff off ebay? I only got a few things last time but i didnt start wearing them till 20 weeks plus :rofl:

I gave all my maternity stuff away after William as he was going to be our last :dohh: Alfie wasnt planned, but I did get used to the idea and was really looking forward to it, so we decided to try one last time :)

I didnt tell anyone last time til 12 weeks and remember trying to hold my tummy in all the time around people :dohh: lol- it was hard work!

I might have a look on ebay! Tops arent too bad are they cos can just get a size bigger, its jeans i struggle with. Ive found thw only maternity ones that stay up with me and are comfy are the over the bump type! 

Teacup- cant get rid of us that easily :haha: xx


----------



## lovehearts

Have you ever used bump bands? I didnt need maternity work trousers as i just used bump bands and i worked till 35 weeks. just left my trousers hanging open and used a bump band on top.


----------



## buddyIV

My bump with DS was always tiny (low fluid levels, unfortunately, though everything turned out fine), so I got away with leggings and larger sized tops. This time around I'm hoping all will be well and that I'll have to invest in some maternity jeans asap...bring on the bump!


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> Have you ever used bump bands? I didnt need maternity work trousers as i just used bump bands and i worked till 35 weeks. just left my trousers hanging open and used a bump band on top.

I havent! Where do you get them from?

Buddy I had low amniotic fluid with William, it really worried me! x


----------



## buddyIV

LoraLoo said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> Have you ever used bump bands? I didnt need maternity work trousers as i just used bump bands and i worked till 35 weeks. just left my trousers hanging open and used a bump band on top.
> 
> I havent! Where do you get them from?
> 
> Buddy I had low amniotic fluid with William, it really worried me! xClick to expand...

Yeah it was pretty unpleasant, especially as there was no conclusive reason why and nothing I could do to make it better. DS arrived a little prematurely at 36 weeks, in 1hour and 15 mins, and was a tiny 5lb 5oz, but thankfully totally healthy. I'm hoping for a normal, no-drama, pregnancy this time around! x


----------



## LoraLoo

buddyIV said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> Have you ever used bump bands? I didnt need maternity work trousers as i just used bump bands and i worked till 35 weeks. just left my trousers hanging open and used a bump band on top.
> 
> I havent! Where do you get them from?
> 
> Buddy I had low amniotic fluid with William, it really worried me! xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was pretty unpleasant, especially as there was no conclusive reason why and nothing I could do to make it better. DS arrived a little prematurely at 36 weeks, in 1hour and 15 mins, and was a tiny 5lb 5oz, but thankfully totally healthy. I'm hoping for a normal, no-drama, pregnancy this time around! xClick to expand...

Fingers X'd for you- will you be scanned to check levels this time? Mine started dropping around 35 weeks and dropped each week. It went down to 2cm and thats when i really started to worry. They were going to induce me the following week if it dropped further but thankfully i went in to labour anyway at 39 weeks!


----------



## lovehearts

Most places do them i think. The maternity ranges in New look and Asda do. I got mine off ebay last time. I think it was 2 for £10. I wore them after birth too in the first couple of weeks when my belly felt all horrible and loose.
xx


----------



## zowiey

Nice bump Lora! I'm jealous, mines just fat & bloat ;)

I've been looking at maternity jeans on eBay, but daren't buy any just yet, I'm afraid I'll jinx it all :dohh: but I may invest in a bump band- none of my jeans or trousers fit around the waist anymore so a band would be perfect, thanks lovehearts! I'm currently just wearing jogging bottoms, but hubby won't let me wear them outside the house-meanie :haha: and just to add, he's not controlling, they're proper mums joggers from M&S!!!


----------



## MandaAnda

You could use a hair band through the buttonhole and looped round the button of jeans for a temp fix until you get your bump bands. x


----------



## Kdk24

Manda... I've started doing the rubberband thing already. I wear lots of skinny jeans to work they fit fine until I need to sit, then they're too tight. Works like a charm!!


----------



## buddyIV

LoraLoo said:


> Fingers X'd for you- will you be scanned to check levels this time? Mine started dropping around 35 weeks and dropped each week. It went down to 2cm and thats when i really started to worry. They were going to induce me the following week if it dropped further but thankfully i went in to labour anyway at 39 weeks!

Gosh that must have been so worrying! They picked up on low levels at my 20 week scan, and then brought me in every week thereafter. But they never actually told me how low the fluid levels were. I've requested my maternity notes though (my treatment was dreadful to say the least last time), so hopefully I'll have more info soon. 

I've not seen the midwife yet, but hopefully they'll keep an eye on it. Do you know if you've got more risk of experiencing the same thing again in subsequent pregnancies? 

I'm already doing the band-loop thing with my skinny jeans, but am totally paranoid my zips going to fall right down and expose my knickers! Nobody needs to see that!


----------



## LoraLoo

buddyIV said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Fingers X'd for you- will you be scanned to check levels this time? Mine started dropping around 35 weeks and dropped each week. It went down to 2cm and thats when i really started to worry. They were going to induce me the following week if it dropped further but thankfully i went in to labour anyway at 39 weeks!
> 
> Gosh that must have been so worrying! They picked up on low levels at my 20 week scan, and then brought me in every week thereafter. But they never actually told me how low the fluid levels were. I've requested my maternity notes though (my treatment was dreadful to say the least last time), so hopefully I'll have more info soon.
> 
> I've not seen the midwife yet, but hopefully they'll keep an eye on it. Do you know if you've got more risk of experiencing the same thing again in subsequent pregnancies?
> 
> I'm already doing the band-loop thing with my skinny jeans, but am totally paranoid my zips going to fall right down and expose my knickers! Nobody needs to see that!Click to expand...

I think you may possibly be at risk of it happening again. I didnt get past 18 weeks in my last pregnancy but at 12 weeks when i saw the consultant he said at 28 he would scan to check the amniotic fluid levels and go from there so i just took it that maybe an increased risk of it happening again. I think normal levels for that time were around 13. At 35 weeks mine were 5 which were low, then dropped to 3, then 2. I was so scared he'd have nothing at all! 

I hope you get better treatment this time round hun :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

Gorgeous bump Lora!!

Hi buddyiv will add you in a bit :thumbup:

AFM I spent the morning in a&e with my inflamed Achilles' tendon as it was getting too much. I have an ultrasound scan booked for the 25th but its too far away, I can barely walk :nope: 
They decked to put me in cast u til I get my scan so I went to plaster room and the plaster lady thought it was a bit much being 9weeks pregnant and with a toddler to look after so spoke with the doctor who decided on a moon boot instead it gives me more freedom to take it off when I'd not need it plus I can weight bare on it which I wouldn't have been blue to with the cast. 
So all in all not too bad and I'm pain free while wearing it which is amazing :) x


----------



## buddyIV

LoraLoo said:


> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Fingers X'd for you- will you be scanned to check levels this time? Mine started dropping around 35 weeks and dropped each week. It went down to 2cm and thats when i really started to worry. They were going to induce me the following week if it dropped further but thankfully i went in to labour anyway at 39 weeks!
> 
> Gosh that must have been so worrying! They picked up on low levels at my 20 week scan, and then brought me in every week thereafter. But they never actually told me how low the fluid levels were. I've requested my maternity notes though (my treatment was dreadful to say the least last time), so hopefully I'll have more info soon.
> 
> I've not seen the midwife yet, but hopefully they'll keep an eye on it. Do you know if you've got more risk of experiencing the same thing again in subsequent pregnancies?
> 
> I'm already doing the band-loop thing with my skinny jeans, but am totally paranoid my zips going to fall right down and expose my knickers! Nobody needs to see that!Click to expand...
> 
> I think you may possibly be at risk of it happening again. I didnt get past 18 weeks in my last pregnancy but at 12 weeks when i saw the consultant he said at 28 he would scan to check the amniotic fluid levels and go from there so i just took it that maybe an increased risk of it happening again. I think normal levels for that time were around 13. At 35 weeks mine were 5 which were low, then dropped to 3, then 2. I was so scared he'd have nothing at all!
> 
> I hope you get better treatment this time round hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much for sharing that Loraloo x I'm so sorry about your losses too :hugs: I always felt like things were ok when I was pregnant with DS, and tried not to get too anxious, but it's not nice having issues in pregnancy when all you want is a totally normal 9 months! 

We moved after his birth, so I'll be attending a totally different hospital this time (thank goodness!): I'm hopeful it'll be a better experience this time round. For one thing, I've learned not to be so timid...if I feel like something is happening I'm gonna do everything necessary to get some attention! 

What's it like coming home with a newborn when you've got other kids? I'm kind of nervous about becoming a Mum of 2!


----------



## LoraLoo

Gem, so sorry you have been in so much pain :( I'm glad its eased off for the time being Not what you need xx


----------



## zowiey

Oh my goodness Gem, poor you! Hope your moon boot helps you get around easier.

Hello everyone :wave:


----------



## buddyIV

Thanks Gemie...glad I found this group :flower:

Hope your foot is much better asap!


----------



## Gemie

buddyIV said:


> Thanks Gemie...glad I found this group :flower:
> 
> Hope your foot is much better asap!

Thanks darlin x


----------



## laura3103

Oh gem hope it's feeling better now!! You know you only have to shout if you need anything xxx


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Oh gem hope it's feeling better now!! You know you only have to shout if you need anything xxx

Thank you chick :) x


----------



## peanutmomma

wow! Such a long day!! We had to run around everywhere The OB had me get an eye exam and u tetnis shot. She is so nice as is the high risk nurse. Well, we had a vanishing twin. the sac is still there but no LO in it. The other one is doing great!! :happydance: The heartbeat was at 159BMP and we are measuring small now measuring at 8 weeks 6 days. So, a few days off. My new EDD is Nov. 09. I have to go back in two weeks due to blood sugars so unregular. If they don't get better I am looking at a 1-2 weeks hospital stay.

I have a horrible chest cold now, didn't sleep a wink last night because I couldn't breathe and coughing so hard I threw up a few times. 
I will upload the new picture of peanut soon. Hope everyone else id doing well.

:flower:


----------



## Tower6

Peanut- I am so glad to hear that everything with baby is great, you have exactly what I had happen with my "twin" in my second pregnancy. Did you get a pic? I would live to see as we are so close in dates..maybe a little farther now, but they will change dates so often based on different scan positions of the baby ect. So with it being that close still I would just go by the original dates. Anyway I would love to see the pictures if you have them to post -it's kind of like a treat getting to see what my LO should like today too :) so happy it went well my little twin ;) Oh and sorry if its a tmi question, but how'd the "pap" part end up going for you?


And welcome to the new mommies :wave: and congrats!!


----------



## Tower6

Oh and lora- what a bump!!!!! It is so cute and perfectly shaped!!! Love the pic! :)


----------



## cassafrass

Hello ladies ! I've looked for this thread for three days and finally found it ! Due 11/12/13!! Doing good besides ms and bbs are sore ... hb strong and next scan in 3 weeks =]


----------



## Creative

welcome Cassafrass

I love Thursdays. It's the day my ticker changes. I'm now having a pea!!!


----------



## lovehearts

Gemie, I hope your foot heals soon :flower:

Welcome cassa :) 

Peanut - I'm glad you have seen a lovely heartbeat. I'm sorry about the vanishing twin :hugs: 

Afm - it's scan day. 2.5 hours to go.


----------



## Dazed125

Lovehearts - good luck with your scan, looking forward to seeing the pic x

Gemie - poor you, just when you are about to put on weight is the worst time for foot trouble! Glad the boot is helping x

Peanut - so sorry to hear about the twin but so pleased the other little bean is nestling in well x

Welcome new girls, it's becoming quite a family in here!  

Xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Welcome Cassa!

Peanut im so glad you posted i was starting to worry yesterday when we didnt hear anything! Im sorry about the vanishing twin :( but so glad little peanut is doing well!!! :)

Lovehearts- Good Luck with your scan today! Hope everything goes perfectly!! xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Creative said:


> welcome Cassafrass
> 
> I love Thursdays. It's the day my ticker changes. I'm now having a pea!!!

Mine is Friday's and I love seeing the change. I think I become a Raspberry tomorrow.

Hello *new ladies* :wave:

Well I spoke to my doctor who didn't really do or say much to be honest. I haven't had anymore bleeding or clots, just a bit of brown really. Doc said no point having another scan as I'd only had one the day before which was fine. I feel ok about things now, is just a bit scary seeing red on the tp I guess. Still have symptoms, so keeping positive and it's only 4 weeks until my next scan at 12 weeks anyway.


----------



## teacup22

Morning ladies!


----------



## Creative

Morning!

I've just booked some train tickets for the journey to Leeds with my Daughter next week as I am worried about driving on the motorway whilst suffering from morning sickness. Anyone know how far leeds railway station is from Leeds school of music?


----------



## tamsiewho

Morning everyone :)

My due date is November 26th.

Been doing great up till now, but ms has hit today and can't keep anything down! Took the day off work :/ 

Ay tips coping with ms whilst working, I work for the nhs and see patients for hour long consultations so it's going to be hard work I think!?

Congratulations for everyone's BFP and here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy and birth :)


----------



## 3boys

tamsiewho said:


> Morning everyone :)
> 
> My due date is November 26th.
> 
> Been doing great up till now, but ms has hit today and can't keep anything down! Took the day off work :/
> 
> Ay tips coping with ms whilst working, I work for the nhs and see patients for hour long consultations so it's going to be hard work I think!?
> 
> Congratulations for everyone's BFP and here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy and birth :)

hello and welcome, im sorry ms has hit u so hard! i never get sick so i have no advice. I hope u feel better soon,

Mrs. K try not to worry, as ive said before i have bled red blood while pregnant with my 1st and hes fine. x


----------



## teacup22

tamsiewho said:


> Morning everyone :)
> 
> My due date is November 26th.
> 
> Been doing great up till now, but ms has hit today and can't keep anything down! Took the day off work :/
> 
> Ay tips coping with ms whilst working, I work for the nhs and see patients for hour long consultations so it's going to be hard work I think!?
> 
> Congratulations for everyone's BFP and here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy and birth :)

Welcome!! I find eating little and often helps and not getting too hungry. 
Still gets me sometimes off guard though! Like today in Morrisons car park :(


----------



## lovehearts

Thank you ladies. All was well with scan. Heard the heartbeat. I'm bang on my dates :) here's a pic
https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/Screenshot_2013-04-04-12-24-09_zps9fda354d.png


----------



## 3boys

lovely pic love hearts


----------



## laura3103

Lovely pic I so can't wait to see my jelly bean now!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Thats a fab pic lovehearts! It still amazes me how our bodies make these perfect little babys xx


----------



## lovehearts

It really is a miracle isn't it :cloud9:


----------



## teacup22

lovehearts said:


> Thank you ladies. All was well with scan. Heard the heartbeat. I'm bang on my dates :) here's a pic
> https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/Screenshot_2013-04-04-12-24-09_zps9fda354d.png

Yey! So cute! 
Can't wait to see how much they've all changed by 12 weeks :)


----------



## zowiey

Aww! Hello babies :) I love seeing everyone's scan pics, so amazing!

Peanut, sorry to hear about your vanishing twin :hugs: 

Miss K, I'm so glad you posted I was thinking about you a lot yesterday xxx

Hello & welcome to all the new mamas! :wave:

Hope everyone is well?

We had snow again today-grr! I'm so fed up with it all, I thought it was spring, feels more like November!


----------



## miss_kseniya

I've just realised I still haven't posted my scan pic have I. I will try and get it up in a bit. Will try and blank out my name at the top though as I use a name that isn't identifiable to me on here and worry that someone who knows me in real life will spot it and realise I'm pregnant before we're ready to share with everyone! I love being anonymous online so no-one would ever put me and my user-name together. Is that paranoid, haha.

*Zowiey*....snow!?! It's April, lol

Fab scan *Lovehearts *:) It's so nice finally being able to see them. How much longer until you ge yours *Laura*?

Right....Quick question. My OH's ex has no idea we are expecting yet and is insanely jealous of me and him as it is, so she is going to freak out when she does find out. OH and her have a 5 year old child together already, although they have been separated for nearly 3 years. She always threatens that OH won't be able to see SD if she doesn't like what he is doing, even if it's reasonable (ie: swapping the odd weekend around to accommodate work things etc). SD lives with us 50% of the time, so it's not like he's doing it to be difficult and we both love having her here.

Any ideas on the best way to handle this? We're planning on getting married later on this year and that is going to be another drama to try and deal with. I have this horrible feeling she is going to try and stop him seeing SD out of spite once she knows and we really can't afford to take this to court if it came down to it.


----------



## buddyIV

That scan pic is amazing *lovehearts* congrats! 

Does anyone else get MS without actually being sick? I'm unbelievably nauseous all day long, and do a lot of embarrassing retching (tmi..sorry!) but am never actually sick. Is that weird lol?! 

MissK, it must be a difficult situation to have to try and balance, but I'd say take the band-aid approach: give her the information, and lots of time to process it, and hopefully by the time your wedding happens and baby arrives (massive congratulations on both counts, btw!) she'll have gotten used to the idea and will have accepted it. It must be horrible to live with the threat of her stopping contact with SD, but she has no right to do so. If she tries to do anything, your well within your rights to contact police or perhaps a social work liaison officer to make formal arrangements that she has an obligation to stick too. I hope she can be reasonable though! How stressful for you :hugs: x


----------



## Angeltk42

buddyIV said:


> That scan pic is amazing *lovehearts* congrats!
> 
> Does anyone else get MS without actually being sick? I'm unbelievably nauseous all day long, and do a lot of embarrassing retching (tmi..sorry!) but am never actually sick. Is that weird lol?!

YES!!! I am nauseous all the time and then I retch but don't throw up. I think it is worse than actually throwing up!! :( I thought I was the only one. It's been awful the last few days.


----------



## lovehearts

Thank you ladies :) 

I have morning sickness with no actual sick but includes random retching too, pregnancy is so glamorous :haha:

I'd also just tell her missk. Sounds like a tough situation but as jealous as she is she can't stop your oh seeing his child. :hugs:


----------



## Kdk24

Lovehearts... Great scan!!! It's so exciting to see everyones little ones!

Peanut... Sorry about baby 2, but so happy that there's a lovely cozy baby in there!

Miss k... What happens between the two of you (OH & you) is really none of her business. It's a super adult conversation that needs to happen. She has ever right to be envolved as far as her 
daughter is concerned, but 
that's where her input stops! 
She doesn't have to like it, 
but that's reality!

Buddy... I am nauseas all the time. Never enough to need a toilet but I have to stop and take deep breaths. It happens when I'm hungry so I've started snacking all day long. Fruit seems to work the best!

Afm... I've been a little crampy on and off for the past two days. It's making me super nervous!! I'm seriously considering paying for a private scan, but I'm terrified there won't be a hb or something? Anybody else crampy?

Buddy


----------



## Dazed125

Amazing pic lovehearts, it's amazing how they go from a splodge to a mini baby in only a couple of weeks

I also get nauseous but touch wood have not been sick yet

Miss_K sorry u have to deal with a jealous ex, I agree with the others I think the only way is to just tell her. Good luck x


----------



## Angeltk42

My Great Aunt recommends Yellow Golden Delicious apple slices to combat MS.. but I haven't gotten to the store yet. I NEED TO!! :)


----------



## tamsiewho

Hi everyone, thank you for the warm welcome.

Eating little and often was working well for me initially, I have been nauseated since about week 4 :/ but only when week 6 hit have I actually started being sick, and up till today eating has prevented sickness....not now, I'm sick no matter what. But this evening I feel the best I've felt after a good com this morning TMI SORRY

Lets see how things progress?

Have a nice evening :)


----------



## laura3103

miss_kseniya said:


> I've just realised I still haven't posted my scan pic have I. I will try and get it up in a bit. Will try and blank out my name at the top though as I use a name that isn't identifiable to me on here and worry that someone who knows me in real life will spot it and realise I'm pregnant before we're ready to share with everyone! I love being anonymous online so no-one would ever put me and my user-name together. Is that paranoid, haha.
> 
> *Zowiey*....snow!?! It's April, lol
> 
> Fab scan *Lovehearts *:) It's so nice finally being able to see them. How much longer until you ge yours *Laura*?
> 
> Right....Quick question. My OH's ex has no idea we are expecting yet and is insanely jealous of me and him as it is, so she is going to freak out when she does find out. OH and her have a 5 year old child together already, although they have been separated for nearly 3 years. She always threatens that OH won't be able to see SD if she doesn't like what he is doing, even if it's reasonable (ie: swapping the odd weekend around to accommodate work things etc). SD lives with us 50% of the time, so it's not like he's doing it to be difficult and we both love having her here.
> 
> Any ideas on the best way to handle this? We're planning on getting married later on this year and that is going to be another drama to try and deal with. I have this horrible feeling she is going to try and stop him seeing SD out of spite once she knows and we really can't afford to take this to court if it came down to it.

I'm hoping to get in next week need to ring up and book really lol


----------



## Gemie

Hi girls ive only skimmed through the last few pages so sorry if I've missed anything.

I feel awful :cry: not ms or anything I've a rotten cold and it's making me so, so tired I just want to curl up in bed. Thankfully dh is off work so he's doing the running around but he's not feeling too good himself bless him.

Sorry for the moan but needed to off load. Xx


----------



## laura3103

Oh gem your having a rubbish time at minute:hugs:

Well I've just booked my scan to see my little bean Monday 18:45 excited now!!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Yay *Laur* how exciting :)

Hope you're feeling better soon *Gemie *x

This thread is getting really big with all the lovely new ladies recently joining and it's fab (*hello again new ladies*). I love being able to chat on here and know everyone is roughly where I am at preg wise. It also means I don't keep boring my family all the time as baby is all I think about at the mo haha. I'm sure they're all getting fed up of me talking about it! Yay for November Sparklers :)


----------



## peanutmomma

sorry I haven't posted pic yet. I have a horrible cold too. and it has gone into my chest so I have been coughing so hard I vomit. TMI I suppose sorry. I have spent the entire day in bed. At least I can sort of breathe now. But, I can't eat. I tried crackers today and the pain of swallowing caused my to throw up. DH brought home some bananas and I have been ably to keep that down. We went and bought Pedialyte so I can gain some electrlites back. I hate gatorade so growing up my mom would give us this instead. I am going to see if the new scanner we purchased will work so my pic will be clearer. so in a few moments it should be up. Thanks for the concern about me yesterday I feel loved


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hope you feel better soon *Peanut *


----------



## peanutmomma

here are two of the pictures from yesterday. They came up small. I may just do what I did last time and take a picture of the picture so its larger. But, you can make out the legs and baby has their arms over face
 



Attached Files:







scan pictures (2).jpg
File size: 109.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## buddyIV

:hugs: *Gemie* and *Peanut* Hope you both feel much better soon... must be horrid having ms AND a cold! 

Thanks for all the replies about ms (though I'm sorry to hear so many of us are suffering it!). I'll definitely try the apples *Angeltk*, thanks for the tip! I try to snack to keep the nausea at bay, but it's a catch 22 as the nausea really stops my appetite in its tracks. I eat super healthy though, so maybe if I started munching on chocolate I'd get my appetite back :haha: I don't remember it being this bad with DS, but maybe I've just blocked it out!


----------



## Dazed125

I've got a supply of stem ginger biscuits everywhere and also put a bit of cut up ginger in hot water or fruit tea, that seems to help x


----------



## miss_kseniya

buddyIV said:


> :hugs: *Gemie* and *Peanut* Hope you both feel much better soon... must be horrid having ms AND a cold!
> 
> Thanks for all the replies about ms (though I'm sorry to hear so many of us are suffering it!). I'll definitely try the apples *Angeltk*, thanks for the tip! I try to snack to keep the nausea at bay, but it's a catch 22 as the nausea really stops my appetite in its tracks. I eat super healthy though, so maybe if I started munching on chocolate I'd get my appetite back :haha: I don't remember it being this bad with DS, but maybe I've just blocked it out!


<------ Eeek *Buddy*, your post count is a devilish 666 haha

Yay *Dazed*, you've turned into a sweetpea and I've turned into a raspberry. I love watching the ticker change over to a new fruit. Only 4 weeks to wait until I can see the little wirggler again :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Lovely pics Peanut!

I have my next scan 24th April and the reassurance from my last scan has worn off now so I am already feeling nervous about it! Going to try and just put it out of my head!

Well Im gutted, LO has just got over a sickness bug and lo and behold, my 3 year old has woke up this morning crying that shes poorly :dohh: I think im just destined to be stuck in the house forever lol. Was supposed to be going to my friends today too and for a walk/picnic if it gets out nice. I always find i dont noticwe the sickness as much if i keep myself busy!

How is everyone else? :)

Gem, hope yoiu feel a bit better today and got some rest last night :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

My next scan is on the 24th too!!!! How exciting!
How many weeks will you be then? I'll be 12w6d and I'm very excited but or some reason the last 2 days Ive felt like I did with the last scan all over again:( I feel so worried that I'm gonna get there and they say that the baby has stopped growing or something..., idk why I'm so worried but I am. I mean if you look at my belly it is just rapidly and I mean RAPIDLY growin daily so you would think that's the only reassurance I need, but I just feel so nervous again. I just want to go and see the baby and hear that everything is fine :) they showed me the hb at the 8w scan but didnt let us hear it so I think that's been hard because hearing it would be very reassuring! I guess I shoulda bought my Doppler weeks ago but I didn't want to wait on it in the mail and now I'm way past that anyway so I should have done it!


----------



## LoraLoo

I think I will be 12+2 at the scan! We didnt hear the heartbeat at the scan either hun. I have a doppler upstairs but need gel and batteries, but think i might be too early yet anyway, Ive never been able to pick the hb up this early with my others xx


----------



## MandaAnda

I am the same with loads of nausea but only one vomit so far. I'm never really actually sick, even with a tummy bug I feel nauseated but don't always puke. You can tell I'm really unwell if I'm actually sick. But yeah, the nausea is worse, IMO.

I used my Angel Sounds Doppler just out of curiosity two days ago. I did get baby's heartbeat at one point, but it was gone again very quickly. To be so early, I'm glad I got it for those few seconds. It really is unmistakable when you hear the baby.


----------



## buddyIV

Hahaha! *MissK*...I had to post again just to get to 667 :haha: 

Those scan pics are amazing *Peanut*, you can totally see the little limbs...must've been lovely! 

I have a reassurance scan on Tues, and am feeling much like everyone else: pretty nervous, even though I know that all the evidence points to a healthy pregnancy. It's almost as if we know too much these days...ignorance is, at times, bliss! Good luck to everyone who has scans coming up too...let's all keep our fingers crossed for each other.

I'm feeling rotten today, nausea sucks! Just to keep things interesting for me, I'm actually just getting to the end of my PhD (I submit at the end of this month), but it's incredibly hard to concentrate when your in 1st tri. Between the anxiousness, excitement, happiness, nausea and sore bbs, the last thing I feel like doing is redrafting my 100,000 words thesis! Urgh! Is anyone else studying at the moment?


----------



## teacup22

Oooh scans! Mine is on the 25th April and ill be 12+4 :)


----------



## HannahGemini

Well thats just not good enough in my book. I have suffered two mis c in a row, although I told docs its 3. I got an early scan at 6weeks 9 days. If I had not got that through I would have been taking myself to A&E and get a scan that way. ;) xx


----------



## HannahGemini

Hi all, Ive git behind on here, can't believe how many posts on this thread, nice to read and catch up though. Looks as if everyone is doing well.

I had my scan and saw H/B there was a yolk sac clear on this pic too but on my last pic (when I was 6.5 weeks pregnant and also saw H/B) there was no yolk sac on screen or on the picture!
Perhaps this is what caused the M/C although there would not have been a H/B in first place without one?
Very confused.
xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Good luck for Tuesday *Buddy*. I was really nervous before mine, even though I had no indication that anything other than a healthy pregnancy was progressing. I cried with relief in mine, haha.

Good luck for 24th *Lora *and *Tower*, and for 25th *Teacup*. I've got to wait until 3rd May, but it's only 4 weeks so hopefully won't drag too much.

Sorry *Hannah* I don't really know too much about what you're supposed to see at early scans really. I was alreasy 7+4 with mine so everything was clearly visible at that point. Pleased you saw a HB though as that usually means it's all good :) How far along are you?

It's funny because my mum was saying when she had me and my siblings, you couldn't do hpt's and had to wait until you had missed 2-3 periods before going to the docs for confirmation. I sometimes think that seems worse, but at least you don't have those early weeks of stressing as tri 1 would almost be over. Mind you, she didn't have scans then either (I'm only 32 so not ancient, lol) and I can't imagine now spending almost 40 weeks without a scan to check everything is ok!


----------



## LoraLoo

buddyIV said:


> Hahaha! *MissK*...I had to post again just to get to 667 :haha:
> 
> Those scan pics are amazing *Peanut*, you can totally see the little limbs...must've been lovely!
> 
> I have a reassurance scan on Tues, and am feeling much like everyone else: pretty nervous, even though I know that all the evidence points to a healthy pregnancy. It's almost as if we know too much these days...ignorance is, at times, bliss! Good luck to everyone who has scans coming up too...let's all keep our fingers crossed for each other.
> 
> I'm feeling rotten today, nausea sucks! Just to keep things interesting for me, I'm actually just getting to the end of my PhD (I submit at the end of this month), but it's incredibly hard to concentrate when your in 1st tri. Between the anxiousness, excitement, happiness, nausea and sore bbs, the last thing I feel like doing is redrafting my 100,000 words thesis! Urgh! Is anyone else studying at the moment?

Thats alot of words! I have no concentration at all at the moment so i would be useless! 

I agree, ignorance can be bliss, I sometimes wish i could go back to being naive and enjoy a stress-free pregnancy but its never going to happen!


----------



## LoraLoo

HannahGemini said:


> Hi all, Ive git behind on here, can't believe how many posts on this thread, nice to read and catch up though. Looks as if everyone is doing well.
> 
> I had my scan and saw H/B there was a yolk sac clear on this pic too but on my last pic (when I was 6.5 weeks pregnant and also saw H/B) there was no yolk sac on screen or on the picture!
> Perhaps this is what caused the M/C although there would not have been a H/B in first place without one?
> Very confused.
> xx

Im not sure hun...maybe the yolk last time just wasnt very visable to you but like you say id have thought without one thered be no hb, and i think theyd have mentioned a problem if there'd been one at the time?

How far r u this time round\/


----------



## SmileyShazza

Advice please ladies.....

Two and a half weeks ago I notified my GP I was pregnant and I was told to make an appt with the MW for my booking in appt on the way out. I spoke to the receptionist who said they would take my number and pass it on the midwife who would call me to make an appt in 2 weeks as they no longer pre-book appts with them. She didn't make it clear if she meant the appt would be in two weeks or the MW would call in two weeks though. I was sceptical as this meant I was relying on them a) actually passing my details on and b) the midwife remembering to call me.

It was two weeks since then on Tuesday so I called the doctors as I hadn't heard anything. They checked and there was no record of my details being passed to the midwife or that I was even pregnant!!!! She said she would speak with the midwife and someone would call me back to arrange my booking in appt. Later that day the phone went and when I picked it up I was greeted with "Shaun?" when I said no I think you have the wrong number they then said "Shannon" at which point I wondered if it could be the midwife, after I said "my name is Sharon" she said "oh yes that was it"

She asked me how many weeks I was and I said eight and a half (this was on Tuesday) she asked when my scan was and when I told her it was booked for the 25th April she said "oh crikey, well we might just about still have time". She then went on to say how they are very busy, that there are only two of them who only work three days a week (Mon - Wed) and how she wasn't sure she could fit me in for a booking in appt because they were so busy as they are expected to do home visits and are on call all night and so don't have much time for booking in appts.

She then gave me her number (after giving me the wrong number and not being able to spell her own name) and said "well at least you'll have that if you need to speak to me, don't be suprised if I phone you in the middle of the night" but then again said "I'm really not sure we'll fit you in as I have 5 other ladies all waiting for booking in appts too" I then tried to say to her that on my scan letter it says that if you don't have your green notes which will have been filled in by your midwife when you attend your scan then they will refuse to do it but she just talked over the top of me and totally ignored what I was saying.

She then said "see you then" and put the phone down

So now I still don't have a date or time and am not sure if I am supposed to just sit here and wait or if I should phone her and say I want an actual appointment. I've tried to see if there is a telephone number for the head midwife or anything but can't find one.

Any idea what I should do? The system was totally different when I had my son 2 years ago as they just gave you an in advance appointment. I don't want to leave it and then find out I can't have my scan - especially as I am 38 and have already had a previous MMC but equally I don't want to come accross as a complete pain in the ar*se!


----------



## LoraLoo

SmileyShazza said:


> Advice please ladies.....
> 
> Two and a half weeks ago I notified my GP I was pregnant and I was told to make an appt with the MW for my booking in appt on the way out. I spoke to the receptionist who said they would take my number and pass it on the midwife who would call me to make an appt in 2 weeks as they no longer pre-book appts with them. She didn't make it clear if she meant the appt would be in two weeks or the MW would call in two weeks though. I was sceptical as this meant I was relying on them a) actually passing my details on and b) the midwife remembering to call me.
> 
> It was two weeks since then on Tuesday so I called the doctors as I hadn't heard anything. They checked and there was no record of my details being passed to the midwife or that I was even pregnant!!!! She said she would speak with the midwife and someone would call me back to arrange my booking in appt. Later that day the phone went and when I picked it up I was greeted with "Shaun?" when I said no I think you have the wrong number they then said "Shannon" at which point I wondered if it could be the midwife, after I said "my name is Sharon" she said "oh yes that was it"
> 
> She asked me how many weeks I was and I said eight and a half (this was on Tuesday) she asked when my scan was and when I told her it was booked for the 25th April she said "oh crikey, well we might just about still have time". She then went on to say how they are very busy, that there are only two of them who only work three days a week (Mon - Wed) and how she wasn't sure she could fit me in for a booking in appt because they were so busy as they are expected to do home visits and are on call all night and so don't have much time for booking in appts.
> 
> She then gave me her number (after giving me the wrong number and not being able to spell her own name) and said "well at least you'll have that if you need to speak to me, don't be suprised if I phone you in the middle of the night" but then again said "I'm really not sure we'll fit you in as I have 5 other ladies all waiting for booking in appts too" I then tried to say to her that on my scan letter it says that if you don't have your green notes which will have been filled in by your midwife when you attend your scan then they will refuse to do it but she just talked over the top of me and totally ignored what I was saying.
> 
> She then said "see you then" and put the phone down
> 
> So now I still don't have a date or time and am not sure if I am supposed to just sit here and wait or if I should phone her and say I want an actual appointment. I've tried to see if there is a telephone number for the head midwife or anything but can't find one.
> 
> Any idea what I should do? The system was totally different when I had my son 2 years ago as they just gave you an in advance appointment. I don't want to leave it and then find out I can't have my scan - especially as I am 38 and have already had a previous MMC but equally I don't want to come accross as a complete pain in the ar*se!

Your mw sounds pretty clueless- i know they are under so much pressure and have huge workloads and little time, but honestly, the booking in doesnt take that long. Why dont you give your local Maternity ward a call and explain to them? They may have a comminity midwife free to come out and see you x


----------



## HannahGemini

miss_kseniya said:


> Good luck for Tuesday *Buddy*. I was really nervous before mine, even though I had no indication that anything other than a healthy pregnancy was progressing. I cried with relief in mine, haha.
> 
> Good luck for 24th *Lora *and *Tower*, and for 25th *Teacup*. I've got to wait until 3rd May, but it's only 4 weeks so hopefully won't drag too much.
> 
> Sorry *Hannah* I don't really know too much about what you're supposed to see at early scans really. I was alreasy 7+4 with mine so everything was clearly visible at that point. Pleased you saw a HB though as that usually means it's all good :) How far along are you?
> 
> It's funny because my mum was saying when she had me and my siblings, you couldn't do hpt's and had to wait until you had missed 2-3 periods before going to the docs for confirmation. I sometimes think that seems worse, but at least you don't have those early weeks of stressing as tri 1 would almost be over. Mind you, she didn't have scans then either (I'm only 32 so not ancient, lol) and I can't imagine now spending almost 40 weeks without a scan to check everything is ok!



I know can't imagine. Im 8 weeks and 1 day now I think. Just worried constantly. :( am sure all will be fine. Im 34 almost 35 so not too old yet either I hope lol


----------



## Angeltk42

My Doc office gave me a HEART attack today... My appt was Monday 4/1 where doc did blood work and Pap smear. I have had an abnormal pap with precancerous cells when I was 20 and was Treated but always have a fear they will find something in my PAP again. *SCARY* 

Well the office was very clear... Call the # on this card enter this ID # and get your results in 14 days. We don't call you, you call that #. Well today 4/5 I got a call from doc saying on vmail that they had my PAP results. Well of course I go into panic mode thinking the worst that I am dying or something is wrong. I call back and they are like Oh we got your results... they are Normal... but you have a little bit of yeast and the doc wants you to start Monistat 7 lol
I was like YOU KNOW YOU JUST GAVE ME A HEART ATTACK RIGHT??? she was like I'm sooo sorry!! lol 

I had told the doc that I thought i was getting a YI when I first found out I was pregnant but it kinda cleared up on it's own. I guess there was a little remnant left. UGH!!! Well that's a way to keep my heart pumping! lol


----------



## lovehearts

I would ring your doctors surgery and complain about the midwives. Then I would do as suggested above and ring the hospital and see if a community mw see you x


----------



## Dazed125

miss_kseniya said:


> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: *Gemie* and *Peanut* Hope you both feel much better soon... must be horrid having ms AND a cold!
> 
> Thanks for all the replies about ms (though I'm sorry to hear so many of us are suffering it!). I'll definitely try the apples *Angeltk*, thanks for the tip! I try to snack to keep the nausea at bay, but it's a catch 22 as the nausea really stops my appetite in its tracks. I eat super healthy though, so maybe if I started munching on chocolate I'd get my appetite back :haha: I don't remember it being this bad with DS, but maybe I've just blocked it out!
> 
> 
> <------ Eeek *Buddy*, your post count is a devilish 666 haha
> 
> Yay *Dazed*, you've turned into a sweetpea and I've turned into a raspberry. I love watching the ticker change over to a new fruit. Only 4 weeks to wait until I can see the little wirggler again :)Click to expand...

I get so excited when my ticker changes!!!!! I came on here early this morning and it hadnt changed yet!! Can't wait to be s raspberry!


----------



## zowiey

I've had such a nightmare with my mum, trying to get her to understand that nobody waits until they've missed 2 periods to test now! She kept saying "I suppose most people wouldn't know they're pregnant yet, so it's still very early for you" I was 7 weeks at the time! She thinks that because we had ivf, we found out too early :dohh: trying to explain that you can test up to a week before your period is due, was so hard! I'm 30, and she's 48, so not that old!

Lora, I think the reassurance from my scan lasted about 2days! I'm so nervous about my next scan, and I don't even have a date yet! 

I need some advice ladies, I'm trying to keep calm, but I'm not feeling quite as yucky as I have been. Dr google seems to suggest its normal at around 9 weeks, but I just feel generally uneasy that I've had such an easy ride so far, especially as I'm having twins. I have no other reason to suggest there may be something wrong, I'm still super tired all the time, and my bloat is getting bigger & harder, but I just can't seem to shush my paranoia.


----------



## teacup22

zowiey said:


> I've had such a nightmare with my mum, trying to get her to understand that nobody waits until they've missed 2 periods to test now! She kept saying "I suppose most people wouldn't know they're pregnant yet, so it's still very early for you" I was 7 weeks at the time! She thinks that because we had ivf, we found out too early :dohh: trying to explain that you can test up to a week before your period is due, was so hard! I'm 30, and she's 48, so not that old!
> 
> Lora, I think the reassurance from my scan lasted about 2days! I'm so nervous about my next scan, and I don't even have a date yet!
> 
> I need some advice ladies, I'm trying to keep calm, but I'm not feeling quite as yucky as I have been. Dr google seems to suggest its normal at around 9 weeks, but I just feel generally uneasy that I've had such an easy ride so far, especially as I'm having twins. I have no other reason to suggest there may be something wrong, I'm still super tired all the time, and my bloat is getting bigger & harder, but I just can't seem to shush my paranoia.

Weird! My mum said not to test till 2 weeks late... I didn't tell her I started testing at 5dpo! :rofl:
My symptoms have changed a bit this week too, boobs not so tender but nipples worse. More bloated AGAIN! Lots more back ache and ligament pain, I'm sure it's just normal Hun x


----------



## 3boys

zowiey said:


> I've had such a nightmare with my mum, trying to get her to understand that nobody waits until they've missed 2 periods to test now! She kept saying "I suppose most people wouldn't know they're pregnant yet, so it's still very early for you" I was 7 weeks at the time! She thinks that because we had ivf, we found out too early :dohh: trying to explain that you can test up to a week before your period is due, was so hard! I'm 30, and she's 48, so not that old!
> 
> Lora, I think the reassurance from my scan lasted about 2days! I'm so nervous about my next scan, and I don't even have a date yet!
> 
> I need some advice ladies, I'm trying to keep calm, but I'm not feeling quite as yucky as I have been. Dr google seems to suggest its normal at around 9 weeks, but I just feel generally uneasy that I've had such an easy ride so far, especially as I'm having twins. I have no other reason to suggest there may be something wrong, I'm still super tired all the time, and my bloat is getting bigger & harder, but I just can't seem to shush my paranoia.

totally normal hun, i always start to feel a little better around 9wks. I think i read somewhere that 9wks is when the placenta slowly starts to take over. x


----------



## Angeltk42

zowiey said:


> I've had such a nightmare with my mum, trying to get her to understand that nobody waits until they've missed 2 periods to test now! She kept saying "I suppose most people wouldn't know they're pregnant yet, so it's still very early for you" I was 7 weeks at the time! She thinks that because we had ivf, we found out too early :dohh: trying to explain that you can test up to a week before your period is due, was so hard! I'm 30, and she's 48, so not that old!
> 
> Lora, I think the reassurance from my scan lasted about 2days! I'm so nervous about my next scan, and I don't even have a date yet!
> 
> I need some advice ladies, I'm trying to keep calm, but I'm not feeling quite as yucky as I have been. Dr google seems to suggest its normal at around 9 weeks, but I just feel generally uneasy that I've had such an easy ride so far, especially as I'm having twins. I have no other reason to suggest there may be something wrong, I'm still super tired all the time, and my bloat is getting bigger & harder, but I just can't seem to shush my paranoia.

Ok so my mom is only 53 i'm 32. We live 8 states away. I sent the sonogram pic to her a few weeks ago on the cell phone and she didn't know yet that I was pregnant it was part of the surprise. and when she asked what it was a pic of (which i was expecting) I said your grandbaby. She said "when did you have a baby?" I was like REALLY????? I wouldn't have told you I was pregnant? lol ugh mothers can be a trip some times. lol


----------



## zowiey

Thanks ladies, I'm terrible at thinking the worst in every possible situation. I get a bee in my bonnet & then just cannot silence it! And since I posted, I just dry retched whilst cutting potatoes! Who knows what these monkeys are doing to me!


----------



## zowiey

Haha angel, bless her! When I sent my mum my scan pic, she thought baby 2 was the placenta! To be fair, he doesn't look like a baby :cloud9: It's weird, I never really ever thought of my mum as old, as she was always the youngest of all my friends mums, but now she seems to be getting a bit batty! Bless her!


----------



## babysaa

Hi Ladies!!! :winkwink:

I had my first scan today at 8 weeks, here's my little peanut...
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 13


----------



## brinib

So I probably just have one in there, but I can't shake this feeling that it could be twins. I called the midwives office (a different one than I used with my DS since we have moved) and asked when they do an ultrasound and they said they normally ONLY do one at around 20 weeks! The receptionist said I could certainly ask and see if they will refer me to for an earlier one-- I hope they will-- with DS we had one at 8 weeks and could have had one at 12. Ack. As it is I don't see a midwife until almost 13 weeks!! (That last part had more to do with my schedule and needing an appointment on certain days). I won't feel settled until I can SEE this little bean and know he or she is ok.


----------



## Dazed125

babysaa said:


> Hi Ladies!!! :winkwink:
> 
> I had my first scan today at 8 weeks, here's my little peanut...

Lovely pic x


----------



## Tower6

10 weeks! :D woo hoo!!!!! Come on week 12 and get here! So close yet so far away hahah


----------



## laura3103

Evening ladies!! 

Well My bloat is huge the last 2 days I look 6 months pregnant yet all my symptoms have gone no sore boobs or nipples and Ive stopped feeling sick so now I'm worried 


Well I've had the day from hell driving to take stuff to the tip and car felt and sounded a bit dodgy so took the turning to my dads haf way down the dual carriage way my front suspension spring snapped causing blow out and me to panic cause I had the kids in the car!! 2 hours waiting for breakdown and several cars not paying attention and nearly plotting into the back of the car even tho I had my hazards on and then swearing at me like I chose to breakdown at that spot!!


----------



## LoraLoo

laura3103 said:


> Evening ladies!!
> 
> Well My bloat is huge the last 2 days I look 6 months pregnant yet all my symptoms have gone no sore boobs or nipples and Ive stopped feeling sick so now I'm worried
> 
> 
> Well I've had the day from hell driving to take stuff to the tip and car felt and sounded a bit dodgy so took the turning to my dads haf way down the dual carriage way my front suspension spring snapped causing blow out and me to panic cause I had the kids in the car!! 2 hours waiting for breakdown and several cars not paying attention and nearly plotting into the back of the car even tho I had my hazards on and then swearing at me like I chose to breakdown at that spot!!

OMG I'd just have cried! Poor you :hugs:


----------



## peanutmomma

loraloo and tower my next scan is on the 26th we will be, if you are going with LMP dates, 12w5d but based on measurement with he scan from wednesday 12weeks. We will be having the first trimester genetics scan done. Figured might as well to make sure the only issues we have to worry about are my diabetes. when we are 18-20 weeks and find out sex we will be seeing a pediatric cardiologist to measure peanut baby's heart to make sure my diabetes hasn't caused any problems there. Oh, BTW my insurance came through and they are back dating to early march so I am so relieved now. 

Tower my twin I am going to go upload your new picture in a sec.


----------



## peanutmomma

tower you are uploaded


----------



## Gemie

Hi girls so sorry I'm not keeping up very well with you all at the moment, I really am feeling rotten I have awful crippling fatigue due. To me having multiple sclerosis, a horrid cold and on top of being pregnant it's just about seeing me off.
I just keep thinking tomorrow I might turn the corner and feel a little bit better.... Hope so!

I hope you're all okay and that I'm not missing anything important by only skimming the posts :nope: 

Xx


----------



## pa2k84

brinib said:


> So I probably just have one in there, but I can't shake this feeling that it could be twins. I called the midwives office (a different one than I used with my DS since we have moved) and asked when they do an ultrasound and they said they normally ONLY do one at around 20 weeks! The receptionist said I could certainly ask and see if they will refer me to for an earlier one-- I hope they will-- with DS we had one at 8 weeks and could have had one at 12. Ack. As it is I don't see a midwife until almost 13 weeks!! (That last part had more to do with my schedule and needing an appointment on certain days). I won't feel settled until I can SEE this little bean and know he or she is ok.

I feel exactly the same. No idea why but keep thinking it is 2 :shrug:
No history of twins in the family and conceived normally so chances low but something keeps telling me it is 2. Even looking at double pushchairs in mothercare the other day, went in for something else and somehow ended up with the pushchairs with no real knowledge of getting there, also due to be part exchanging cars soon and even OH is saying maybe we should hold off as wouldn't fit double in boot or 3 car seats in the back if go for something smaller :haha: No idea where it has all come from can't wait for my first scan date just so i can see the 1 to stop me going mad!


----------



## zowiey

pa2k84 said:


> brinib said:
> 
> 
> So I probably just have one in there, but I can't shake this feeling that it could be twins. I called the midwives office (a different one than I used with my DS since we have moved) and asked when they do an ultrasound and they said they normally ONLY do one at around 20 weeks! The receptionist said I could certainly ask and see if they will refer me to for an earlier one-- I hope they will-- with DS we had one at 8 weeks and could have had one at 12. Ack. As it is I don't see a midwife until almost 13 weeks!! (That last part had more to do with my schedule and needing an appointment on certain days). I won't feel settled until I can SEE this little bean and know he or she is ok.
> 
> I feel exactly the same. No idea why but keep thinking it is 2 :shrug:
> No history of twins in the family and conceived normally so chances low but something keeps telling me it is 2. Even looking at double pushchairs in mothercare the other day, went in for something else and somehow ended up with the pushchairs with no real knowledge of getting there, also due to be part exchanging cars soon and even OH is saying maybe we should hold off as wouldn't fit double in boot or 3 car seats in the back if go for something smaller :haha: No idea where it has all come from can't wait for my first scan date just so i can see the 1 to stop me going mad!Click to expand...


I was the opposite! I'm having twins and was convinced it was just the one! We had ivf & had 2 embryos put back, so I knew there was a chance, but just didn't "feel" like there was 2! Even now, I'm not entirely convinced there is 2 bubbas :dohh:


Ergh, I just had a really horrible dream, someone stole my car, then when I got home someone was in my house. I was trapped, and trying to ring hubby but he wouldn't take me seriously, I was screaming at him that I couldn't get out, then I heard footsteps on the stairs and a man came into the living room to get me! I woke up at that point shouting "he's here, he's going to hurt the babies"!! I've never had such vivid dreams, but since being pg I get them every night.

Oh and I now feel soooo sick, but daren't go downstairs to get something to eat!


----------



## brinib

pa2k84- I do have twins in my family (my grandfather was a twin, and I have cousins that are twins). I don't remember feeling like this with my son, though it's faded some since I was first pregnant.

zowie-- I am having super vivid, often bad dreams too. I also have increased anxiety when I am awake about something happening to DH or DS. I had that with my first pregnancy too. Congrats on the twins!!


----------



## Kdk24

Zowie... I've been having super vivid dreams as well. Last night I adopted a baby with four legs! I kept going to the store to buy it bottles but never had any money to pay. The other night I dreamt that I developed some kind of rash and woke up scratching my thigh! I hate them!!!

My next apt is April 16th and which point I'll be 11wk1d. I'm not sure when I'll get another scan? We did decline screening our LO as neither of us have any medical issues or history. 

Does anyone else get a pinching on one side constantly? I notice it a few times in the morning and a few times before I fall asleep.


----------



## Angeltk42

I had a dream that I had twin boys but they were in this unfamiliar house and I was only able to find the one baby and the other one I could never find but heard him crying. Then the one in my arms was hungry so I breast fed him but first I had to take out my nipple piercing (which I do have) and when I did the milk leaked out of my breast lol talk about vivid! Hahha but I have always been a vivid dreamer only difference is I dream about babies and sex way more :blush: lol


----------



## teacup22

Oh my gosh! I feel awful :( migraine from hell in the night and I had to take some paracetamol :cry: first time this pregnancy!
I feel like I could die this morning and my sons just jumping all over me. I love him but ugh.


----------



## Dazed125

teacup22 said:


> Oh my gosh! I feel awful :( migraine from hell in the night and I had to take some paracetamol :cry: first time this pregnancy!
> I feel like I could die this morning and my sons just jumping all over me. I love him but ugh.

Hugs :hugs:


----------



## peanutmomma

i think my bloating is subsiding now and I no longer have a bump. I know peanut is in there, but you can't tell anymore. Now I just look chubby. :( and The only symptom I am having is at night my bbs hurt and my nipples are huge now. And heavy bbs too. But, no uncomfy feelings I am starting to sleep at night without a lot of tossing and turning. Plus I know, and the cold is starting to diminish. But, I am pretty much symptom free :growlmad: Guess I should feel happy that I feel better? One nice thing I guess is that I am hungry a lot more now. But, I can't always eat when I am hungry because my blood sugars will get to high and I have to go back to see the OB and the Endocrinologist on the 17th If my blood sugars aren't a lot lower they want to put me into the hospital to regulate them!!! I sure hope I can stay out of the hospital. I would be so lonely and I am unsure if they will let me have my laptop. If not then I wouldn't even have you all to keep in me in good spirits and you all are my juice to get through my days. I love you all. :hugs:

Anyways, sorry for the whining. I will get over myself I am just afraid to get put into the hospital.


----------



## buddyIV

peanutmomma said:


> i think my bloating is subsiding now and I no longer have a bump. I know peanut is in there, but you can't tell anymore. Now I just look chubby. :( and The only symptom I am having is at night my bbs hurt and my nipples are huge now. And heavy bbs too. But, no uncomfy feelings I am starting to sleep at night without a lot of tossing and turning. Plus I know, and the cold is starting to diminish. But, I am pretty much symptom free :growlmad: Guess I should feel happy that I feel better? One nice thing I guess is that I am hungry a lot more now. But, I can't always eat when I am hungry because my blood sugars will get to high and I have to go back to see the OB and the Endocrinologist on the 17th If my blood sugars aren't a lot lower they want to put me into the hospital to regulate them!!! I sure hope I can stay out of the hospital. I would be so lonely and I am unsure if they will let me have my laptop. If not then I wouldn't even have you all to keep in me in good spirits and you all are my juice to get through my days. I love you all. :hugs:
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the whining. I will get over myself I am just afraid to get put into the hospital.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you manage to avoid the hospital too! I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything goes well on the 17th. I had a couple of brief hospital stays when I was pregnant with DS, so I can empathise with you to some extent, but whenever I felt down about having to stay overnight I just focussed on the fact that this was what was best for me and the baby, which always made it a little more bareable. Hugs! x

Hope all the ladies who are feeling rubbish are getting better!


----------



## Dazed125

peanutmomma said:


> i think my bloating is subsiding now and I no longer have a bump. I know peanut is in there, but you can't tell anymore. Now I just look chubby. :( and The only symptom I am having is at night my bbs hurt and my nipples are huge now. And heavy bbs too. But, no uncomfy feelings I am starting to sleep at night without a lot of tossing and turning. Plus I know, and the cold is starting to diminish. But, I am pretty much symptom free :growlmad: Guess I should feel happy that I feel better? One nice thing I guess is that I am hungry a lot more now. But, I can't always eat when I am hungry because my blood sugars will get to high and I have to go back to see the OB and the Endocrinologist on the 17th If my blood sugars aren't a lot lower they want to put me into the hospital to regulate them!!! I sure hope I can stay out of the hospital. I would be so lonely and I am unsure if they will let me have my laptop. If not then I wouldn't even have you all to keep in me in good spirits and you all are my juice to get through my days. I love you all. :hugs:
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the whining. I will get over myself I am just afraid to get put into the hospital.

Awwww peanut you are so sweet, sorry for a still feeling rough

Just to reassure you a friend of mine was allowed to have laptop and iPad at recent stay in hospital xxx


----------



## teacup22

10 weeks!!! Only my second pregnancy to make it this far :)
I'm so so sick though, hope it starts to ease off soon :(


----------



## Angeltk42

teacup22 said:


> 10 weeks!!! Only my second pregnancy to make it this far :)
> I'm so so sick though, hope it starts to ease off soon :(

10 weeks also and so sick! Come on 2nd trimester!


----------



## teacup22

Angeltk42 said:


> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> 10 weeks!!! Only my second pregnancy to make it this far :)
> I'm so so sick though, hope it starts to ease off soon :(
> 
> 10 weeks also and so sick! Come on 2nd trimester!Click to expand...

Oh gosh it sucks!!! I read that 10 weeks 'should' be the worst and it should get better from 11+ weeks! 
I hope.. I've had it for 6 weeks already :(


----------



## lovehearts

Happy 10 weeks teacup :) double figures now! X


----------



## zowiey

Happy 10 weeks teacup! :happydance:

I'm hoping I'll make it to double figures on Tuesday! I know it's silly but 10 weeks seems like a big important number!

Well, I worried on Friday I may be losing my symptoms & yesterday I felt rotten all day! I'm trying to tell myself I've just been lucky, that I'm one of those lucky ones that doesn't suffer much, but then I panic that something is wrong with the babies. I hope I get my 12 week appt through soon, I need reassurance! How I'm going to cope going from 12-20 weeks w/out a scan I don't know!


----------



## lovehearts

Won't you have extra because of having twins zowiey?


----------



## miss_kseniya

Happy 10 weeks *teacup*.

*Zowiey* after my initial couple of weeks of feeling really nauseous, I have felt quite good in the last week or so and coupled with a couple of days of spotting, I am worried that things aren't right either. Then yesterday I had morning sickness first thing again and I'm still getting the stretching feelings going on.

Only 3.5 weeks until the next scan and I can't wait now. I just want to know beany is bouncing away ok.


----------



## Dazed125

Oh girls, please don't tell me it gets worse at 10 weeks, I've moved on to actually being sick and have spent most of the weekend in bed asleep!!!

Hope your weekends are going better xxx


----------



## Kdk24

Zowiey... I've been concerned that I haven't been feeling very preggos lately. I'm really hoping it's just getting easier!


----------



## mimomma

Hi everyone! Just got back from an 11 day spring break roadtrip across the country and I'm beat! The kids did so good, but the car ride was so nauseating. I have another scan on Wed to hopefully see lo with a nice hb. Feeling so nervous and dh's family thinks there is 2 in there b/c I am huge. I just think my belly is extra lazy from being stretched out 5 times and an additional 2 losses! :haha:

Zowiey and kdk, I think the placenta begins to take over around 10-12 weeks, so that may be why you are beginning to feel some relief from your symptoms. Hope everyone has a great Sunday!:flower:


----------



## teacup22

Mimo - sounds tiring!! 
Anyone's discharge changed really suddenly? Mines gone really watery and feels like I'm 'leaking' all the time sorry tmi. I'm just freaked out about It now :(


----------



## LoraLoo

Teacup Ive had loads of discharge this pregnancy :wacko: Its horrible but normal!

Congrats to all the ladies turning 10 weeks today :) Be my turn Tomorrow. I agree it seems such a milestone, and 2nd Tri is just in sight!

Personally for me, week 9 is usually my worst sickness and symptom wise, however this time it was weeks 6 and 7. I do think every pregnancy is different xx


----------



## teacup22

Feels great doesn't it!! 2 weeks till 12 weeks :)
My sickness has got much worse today and I've been sick the most yet. Plus I've felt sick constantly... 
I hope It starts to get better soon x


----------



## zowiey

Sorry you feel so rough teacup :hugs: 
tmi: my discharge has been pretty thick up until the last few days, when it's got really wet, I literally have to run to the toilet as I'm convinced that I've started bleeding!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend? I'm enjoying the sunshine.

I don't think I'll get any extra scans, unless there's a problem with one of them, it's more if you have identical twins, and they share the same placenta, mine are both in their own sac with their own placenta, so not as high risk.

I've spent today making a playlist for a joint 30th birthday party on Friday, it was my bday on the 1st march, one cousins bday on the 28th March & the other in May, so we're having a big party to celebrate! So I've been going through all my old CDs, so much fun! I found sooo many songs I'd long forgotten about! MN8, I've got a little something for you- who remembers that?!


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> Sorry you feel so rough teacup :hugs:
> tmi: my discharge has been pretty thick up until the last few days, when it's got really wet, I literally have to run to the toilet as I'm convinced that I've started bleeding!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend? I'm enjoying the sunshine.
> 
> I don't think I'll get any extra scans, unless there's a problem with one of them, it's more if you have identical twins, and they share the same placenta, mine are both in their own sac with their own placenta, so not as high risk.
> 
> I've spent today making a playlist for a joint 30th birthday party on Friday, it was my bday on the 1st march, one cousins bday on the 28th March & the other in May, so we're having a big party to celebrate! So I've been going through all my old CDs, so much fun! I found sooo many songs I'd long forgotten about! MN8, I've got a little something for you- who remembers that?!

Id still have thought you'd get extra scans hun, Id be suprised if you dont, especially towards the end to check on their growth. I love listening to old songs, they bring back such good memories. I remember that song :haha:

Its my 30th next Monday (15th) I feel quite depressed :wacko: lol. Hope you all have a fab party!


----------



## miss_kseniya

I'm glad everyone else seems to be getting more watery discharge, I thought it was just me! It's mostly ok then I get a little gush and need to run to loo to check it's not blood. Makes me feel better knowing everyone else seems to have it too, even though it is annoying.

*Lora* I actually felt really good turning 30 for some reason. I guess it was because I felt I had partied hard enough in my 20's and 30 seemed to be a new era for me. I think I felt like I was taken more seriously too as sometimes people still judge you in your 20's. I will be 32 when bubba arrives and I can't wait :)


----------



## brinib

I'm 9 weeks today-- it seems with each passing week, my symptoms get worse. the nausea was BAD yesterday. Kept running around retching. Didn't actually throw up, but got close. Changing DS's diapers are guaranteed to set me off. He thinks the retching is hilarious. 

Re: turning 30-- I loved it. My 20s were a lot of hard work. I was in school and working sometimes multiple jobs. Around the time I turned 30 I finished, started working, got to travel more and then we had DS a few months after I turned 32. I love my 30s-- I will turn 34 a few days before #2 is born :)


----------



## LoraLoo

I should really try and think of turning 30 as a positive new chapter :thumbup: The last few years have been horrendous for me, so I should be glad to see the back of my 20's!


----------



## zowiey

Lora, I'm enjoying being 30 so far! I saw a post on Pinterest that said "I'm 30 but still feel like I'm 20....... Until I hang out with 20 year olds. Then I'm like no, never mind, I'm 30" :haha: it summed it up quite well for me!

American ladies, completely random question..... Is it true you call a swede a rutabaga??! I always find it amazing that we speak the same language, but there are soooo many differences!


----------



## 3boys

mimomma said:


> Hi everyone! Just got back from an 11 day spring break roadtrip across the country and I'm beat! The kids did so good, but the car ride was so nauseating. I have another scan on Wed to hopefully see lo with a nice hb. Feeling so nervous and dh's family thinks there is 2 in there b/c I am huge. I just think my belly is extra lazy from being stretched out 5 times and an additional 2 losses! :haha:
> 
> Zowiey and kdk, I think the placenta begins to take over around 10-12 weeks, so that may be why you are beginning to feel some relief from your symptoms. Hope everyone has a great Sunday!:flower:

so is this baby no 6 for u as well? ive also had 2 losses, are u extra nervous with this one?


----------



## peanutmomma

zowiey said:


> Lora, I'm enjoying being 30 so far! I saw a post on Pinterest that said "I'm 30 but still feel like I'm 20....... Until I hang out with 20 year olds. Then I'm like no, never mind, I'm 30" :haha: it summed it up quite well for me!
> 
> American ladies, completely random question..... Is it true you call a swede a rutabaga??! I always find it amazing that we speak the same language, but there are soooo many differences!


the answer is yes we do call it a rutabaga. my Dh says its the exact same plant. he is a Botany Major.


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> *Lora, I'm enjoying being 30 so far! I saw a post on Pinterest that said "I'm 30 but still feel like I'm 20....... Until I hang out with 20 year olds. Then I'm like no, never mind, I'm 30"  it summed it up quite well for me!*
> 
> American ladies, completely random question..... Is it true you call a swede a rutabaga??! I always find it amazing that we speak the same language, but there are soooo many differences!

I like that :) I guess I have alot to look forward to in my 30's! One of the main things Im looking forward to is not being pregnant again! I know that sounds awful but Ive spent most of my 20's either pregnant or breastfeeding, Im looking forward to watching them grow up now. My eldest is 13 this year so enjoying her while I can before she deserts us lol, we are already uncool apparantly :wacko: lol .Im looking forward to returning to work too, it will be once this LO is at Nursery most likely though!


----------



## LoraLoo

Does everyone have Nicknames for their babys?

Ours is Norman :haha:

Our other babies were Buttons, Percy, Bruno, Martha, Norris, and Ken, haha!


----------



## peanutmomma

I am so glad that week 10 has began officially now. I was up all night though due to low blood sugars and most of today too. It's like the extra insulin I have been injecting the past few weeks is now too much. The OB did say that when the placenta starts to take over this may happen. So, Hopefully that is all this is. 

HAPPY 10 WEEKS TO ALL THE OTHER LADIES SO CLOSE TO ME AS WELL!!! 
Come on Second Trimester!!! My Tummy is so distended feeling today. :shrug:
Even if I try to suck it in it's still there. I feel HHHUUUGGGEEE!!!!! :wacko:

I think at week 7 I started to put on and keep on weight. I am now like 129-130 Lbs. Or 58.4 Kilos And I started out at like 120-121 range. I bet the s....l....o.....w... digestion of pregnancy and Diabetes is helping with the weight gain too though. 

Here is a question has anyone elses Nipples, as in areolas, gotten really big? Mine have recently. Like they are darker by far and have the bumps that are talked about in symptoms of pregnancy. But, the size themselves has very much increased.?

Tower I think I am catching up to you soon in weight. :hugs: DH loves it though he loves to talk to baby peanut all the time and the old dog we have loves to stay at my side now. She isn't even ours she belongs to DH brother. But, the dog is my shadow I think its cute.

Oh, last night TOTAL SEX dreams for me!! LOL :happydance:
I keep refering to my belly as a him but the past few days I really have this underlying sense that peanut is a girl. I am happy either way. But, I have never felt this exact on anything before. DH says he thinks so too. He keeps seeing the future in his head of having daddy's little girl.


----------



## zowiey

Thanks peanut :)

Wow Lora! You & hubby are going to be living your 20s in your 30s then ;) but seriously, I hope your 30s are super happy & heartbreak free :hugs:

We don't have names, just call them the prawns! My grandad calls them bill & Ben! :haha:

I'm convinced I'm having 2 boys, ever since I saw them, it just feels right! In fact we have quite a list of boys names we like, but barely any girls names! I have plenty of names I like, but it's proving almost impossible for us to agree on any :dohh:

Peanut, my areola has got darker, but not bigger, but my actual nipples have got longer! They actually stick out quite a bit now! :blush:


----------



## Gemie

Hi girls :hi: how are you all?

I'm missing keeping up but doing my best to read all the post set to make sure I don't miss too much.
Congrats on all the milestones today! X


----------



## peanutmomma

3boys I was just researching something on the internet about placenta position, etc. and I found a question asked in 2010 on this site that you responded too. It was really quite neat to see a name I recognized. LOL Just wanted to say that.


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm addition to swede being rutabaga, courgette is zucchini, aubergine is eggplant, jelly is Jell-O (brand name gelatine) while jam is jelly, etc. I totally feel bilingual and have been in the UK so long that I start to forget to translate back to American when I visit. But being from the Deep South, I have foods and words that people have NEVER heard of here.

Even though I'm still breastfeeding my toddler once or twice a day, I've noticed my areola darkening. And the nipples are really sore when he first latches on, but I'm getting used to that. I do wonder if he will wean during the pregnancy, as I know many mums' milk dries up about halfway through.

Tomorrow means two days until my "early" scan. I suppose I could've just rescheduled it for when we returned from holiday in a couple of weeks, but I'll take this little bit of reassurance, even though it's not as early as I wanted it to be.


----------



## 3boys

peanutmomma im trying to remember what that was but if it was in 2010 i was pregnant with my daughter and i think that thread was to do with placenta position and gender is that right?


----------



## peanutmomma

yes that is exactly right, good memory 
I am trying to figure out if you can tell where the placenta is from an ultra sound picture like which side its on. 

So I have been researching whether or not being short, short torso will cause me to show earlier in pregnancy everything I have read says yes even the Ob said baby has only one place to go out!! and I never have had nice flat tummy muscles. 
I feel really huge lately and I am looking for reassurance I guess. it could be that I was ok with how I looked when there was two LO but now only one I feel big. :(


----------



## laura3103

Peanut I feel huge ( I'm big anyway ) but I look 7 months pregnant already!!

Sooo excited and nervous about tomorrow about my scan after all the bad things that have been happening to me I'm soo scared they are gonna tell me my little jelly bean asnt made it!! It's been playing in my mind since I woke up it doesn't help that I always think the worst and after Friday and the car if something goes wrong or just upsets me slightly I seem to be having a panic attack! 

Borrowed my dads car today missed a Gear as I'm not used to spdriving it so it stalled and I panicked really bad I got to my friends and I was shaking so bad and could get my breath!! I think with all the bad vibes and negative attitudes I've had from the news of this pregnancy ( yet this time the baby as a dad that is sticking around ) it's made me really edgy and scared at the slightest thing and if you knew me you would know this is not the normal Laura!! 

Sorry about the post it's just me being silly but you girls are the only ones I have to talk to without being judged gonna have a cry now xxxx


----------



## brinib

LoraLoo said:


> Does everyone have Nicknames for their babys?
> 
> Ours is Norman :haha:
> 
> Our other babies were Buttons, Percy, Bruno, Martha, Norris, and Ken, haha!

With my first we referred to him as "the package" (as in, don't drop the package!) and then when we decided to name him Max he became "mackage"

This one we have been calling Inky2, or "Tinky" because DS had a shirt last summer that had a picture of an octopus and under it said "inky" which for some reason DH thought was fantastic and called him inky all summer and said our next child should be named Inky. He was only kind of kidding. So this baby is Inky2. 

By the way today I told DH that if he felt the way I feel he would be laying on the couch moaning for 12 weeks straight ;) He laughed but he knows it's true!


----------



## Dazed125

Lol brinib, I told OH if I feel like this for the next seven months we are definately only having one!! 

We just call baby bean, not very imaginative !!

Good luck with your scan today Laura

Xxx


----------



## teacup22

Peanut! My belly feels big today too... I can really feel its popped!
Drinking smoothie in bed hoping it'll either stop the puke or if I do pike at least it'll taste nice!? 
I always miss loads as everyone poets when I'm asleep! :dohh:
Yay for scan Laura! Good luck x


----------



## Creative

teacup22 said:


> Drinking smoothie in bed hoping it'll either stop the puke or if I do pike at least it'll taste nice!?

That's logic!!


----------



## teacup22

Creative said:


> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> Drinking smoothie in bed hoping it'll either stop the puke or if I do pike at least it'll taste nice!?
> 
> That's logic!!Click to expand...

It didn't stay down or taste nice on the way back up!!! Looking for new ideas.... Lol


----------



## zowiey

Aww, Laura big :hugs: to you. Hopefully once you see your little bean today the anxiety will calm down? Hope it all goes well, can't wait to see your piccie :)

Teacup, sorry the smoothie wasn't fun on the way back :( I learnt the hardway last night that chocolate milkshake is not my friend *shudder* it was vile!!

I can't tell if I have a bump or not :( I think I have a little one, but my belly is so bloated its hard to tell!


----------



## LoraLoo

10 weeks today :happydance:

Laura good luck for your scan hun!

Teacup, I find drinking Lemon and Lime squash seems to help, seems to keep the sickness at bay a bit (or maybe its all in my head!) but if im sick it doesnt taste too bad- well as far as being sick goes :dohh: I find any sort of fruit juices are just awful to bring back up! 

Ive been feeling really sick since last night but 3 yr old now has the dreaded sickness bug so I dont know if ive caught that or morning sickness is getting worse :shrug: So lazy duvet day for us!

Whats eveyone else up to? x


----------



## Creative

off on a train today for the first time in 25 years!
feel too sick to drive my daughter over to Leeds. I'm actually quite excited.


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> 10 weeks today :happydance:
> 
> Laura good luck for your scan hun!
> 
> Teacup, I find drinking Lemon and Lime squash seems to help, seems to keep the sickness at bay a bit (or maybe its all in my head!) but if im sick it doesnt taste too bad- well as far as being sick goes :dohh: I find any sort of fruit juices are just awful to bring back up!
> 
> Ive been feeling really sick since last night but 3 yr old now has the dreaded sickness bug so I dont know if ive caught that or morning sickness is getting worse :shrug: So lazy duvet day for us!
> 
> Whats eveyone else up to? x

Oh no! Hope he's better soon x 
DH has gone out to get me ice pops.
Not doing much, DH is off work this week so should do some sorting and spring cleaning but I can't be bothered!
Creative - have a nice time in Leeds. I wouldn't feel confident driving somewhere I'd never been either. Plus sickness.... Yuck!


----------



## mimomma

3boys said:


> so is this baby no 6 for u as well? ive also had 2 losses, are u extra nervous with this one?

No it is #5 for me. Sorry I re-read my post and it does sound like that. This is my 7th pregnancy. My first 3 pregnancies were awesome and my last 2 of 3 have been losses. It's weird but I'm not nervous about this one thankfully. I felt off in my 2 losses but have been very confident this time so hopefully I'm right. I have a scan on Wed at my dr appt. Have you been scanned yet?


----------



## zowiey

Hope you have a lovely day creative :)

Right ladies, I have a question! We've been thinking about booking a holiday before the bubbas are here, we are thinking of going when ill be somewhere between 16-20 weeks. We are looking at Tunisia as we went a few years ago & loved it, and it's not a long flight. But I'm worried, will I be ok flying then? Obviously I'll get insurance that will cover me & bubbas if the worst was to happen, but I'm just not sure. I'm a vegetarian anyway, so literally live on chips & cheese & tomato pizza when on holiday. I'll steer clear of salads, fruit & ice & only drink bottled water. But I just wondered, would you do it?

I really want to go, I think it will be good for us, and 2 weeks in the sun sounds very appealing, but I would hate to endanger the babies just for the sake of some sun :shrug: oh I don't know!


----------



## mimomma

Good luck at your scan Laura!


----------



## teacup22

zowiey said:


> Hope you have a lovely day creative :)
> 
> Right ladies, I have a question! We've been thinking about booking a holiday before the bubbas are here, we are thinking of going when ill be somewhere between 16-20 weeks. We are looking at Tunisia as we went a few years ago & loved it, and it's not a long flight. But I'm worried, will I be ok flying then? Obviously I'll get insurance that will cover me & bubbas if the worst was to happen, but I'm just not sure. I'm a vegetarian anyway, so literally live on chips & cheese & tomato pizza when on holiday. I'll steer clear of salads, fruit & ice & only drink bottled water. But I just wondered, would you do it?
> 
> I really want to go, I think it will be good for us, and 2 weeks in the sun sounds very appealing, but I would hate to endanger the babies just for the sake of some sun :shrug: oh I don't know!

We started looking too, Sardinia looks nice. 
I'd go for it! Everything's so pricey though at the moment :(
Wanted to take DS for a holiday just the three of us before this baby.


----------



## zowiey

Thanks tea cup!

We did want to go somewhere "fancy" but it's sooo expensive! Sardinia would be amazing! We're just cheap, and can get 2 weeks in Tunisia half board for £560 for the 2 of us :haha: we're so tight!


----------



## LoraLoo

Zowiey id think youd be fine, not sure if you will need anything from your dr/mw to say you are ok to fly though? I know with a singleton most airlines allow u to fly 28-32 weeks but im not sure with twinnies.

Tunisia looks lovely, we booked to go there once (when our 3 yr old was a baby) but DH heard bad things about it and so we changed to Majorca, I really wish I'd stuck to my guns though as it looked lovely and the hotel was beautiful xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Please can someone tell me its too early for SPD :wacko::shrug: I'm only 10 weeks.

Ive had it in all pregnancies except my first, and i think last time it started around 15 weeks.

Im just getting the tell tell niggles in my hips and pelvis, its not severe or anything, just niggles, but Id have thought impossible this early, Im not sure. Anyone? x


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> Please can someone tell me its too early for SPD :wacko::shrug: I'm only 10 weeks.
> 
> Ive had it in all pregnancies except my first, and i think last time it started around 15 weeks.
> 
> Im just getting the tell tell niggles in my hips and pelvis, its not severe or anything, just niggles, but Id have thought impossible this early, Im not sure. Anyone? x

I hope so too... My hips and tops of my legs are starting to get achey! 
Also strange question am I right in thinking I'm at less risk of mmc if I'm being really sick? I'm still worried and I had a scan 3 weeks ago :(


----------



## zowiey

Thanks Lora, it is nice, you can get a lot of hassle, but they soon get the message! We went to Mexico for our honeymoon, and had people following us trying to sell us cocaine In front of police officers with machine guns! That scared me!

As for spd, I don't know anything about it, but I'm struggling at the moment, I'm getting a lot of pain in my right hip & bum, so I'll be interested to hear what people say.


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Please can someone tell me its too early for SPD :wacko::shrug: I'm only 10 weeks.
> 
> Ive had it in all pregnancies except my first, and i think last time it started around 15 weeks.
> 
> Im just getting the tell tell niggles in my hips and pelvis, its not severe or anything, just niggles, but Id have thought impossible this early, Im not sure. Anyone? x
> 
> I hope so too... My hips and tops of my legs are starting to get achey!
> Also strange question am I right in thinking I'm at less risk of mmc if I'm being really sick? I'm still worried and I had a scan 3 weeks ago :(Click to expand...

I'm not sure hun, some people say sickness is a sign of a healthy pregnancy and others say it doesnt matter, its just how your body copes with the hormones. But i do know that once you have seen the hb your risk of mc really drops :) I think at this stage its about 1% xx


----------



## lovehearts

My friend suffered terrible SPD and im pretty sure first signs were around 8 weeks with her 2nd baby. She was in a wheelchair quite early on though.

I am feeling rough today. Im quite glad we told my parents last week as I work for my dad and have been sick this morning so its a good job he knows why. I feel sick from the moment i get up to the moment i go to bed really but this is the first time for actually being sick. It was horrible but i got some relief after. 

Id love a sunny holiday right now. Dont think we will be jetting off anywhere this year though.


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> Thanks Lora, it is nice, you can get a lot of hassle, but they soon get the message! We went to Mexico for our honeymoon, and had people following us trying to sell us cocaine In front of police officers with machine guns! That scared me!
> 
> As for spd, I don't know anything about it, but I'm struggling at the moment, I'm getting a lot of pain in my right hip & bum, so I'll be interested to hear what people say.

Id deffo be going for that price too! We struggle to get anywhere under 3/4k for all of us, so I think this year we are just going to do a few caravan/camping breaks in Summer, then book for Centre Parcs just before Xmas, and save abroad for next yr. William should also be a better age next yr too, hes 17 months now and a bitof a handful :haha: I also dont mind taking a young baby, I find it easier as you can keep them in the shade and they cant run off! x


----------



## laura3103

Go for it chick you see all these celeb mummies flying for hours to get to the sun plus it's a holiday for you and your other half to enjoy for the last time just the 2 of you xx

I'm not looking forward to driving to Cornwall in August I'll be 27 weeks with 2 kids in the car!! Looks like I'll be making plenty of toilet stops and driving bare foot if its hot and I have swollen feet but its a week away from home and my cousin is getting married were stopping in a caravan x


----------



## 3boys

LoraLoo said:


> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Please can someone tell me its too early for SPD :wacko::shrug: I'm only 10 weeks.
> 
> Ive had it in all pregnancies except my first, and i think last time it started around 15 weeks.
> 
> Im just getting the tell tell niggles in my hips and pelvis, its not severe or anything, just niggles, but Id have thought impossible this early, Im not sure. Anyone? x
> 
> I hope so too... My hips and tops of my legs are starting to get achey!
> Also strange question am I right in thinking I'm at less risk of mmc if I'm being really sick? I'm still worried and I had a scan 3 weeks ago :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure hun, some people say sickness is a sign of a healthy pregnancy and others say it doesnt matter, its just how your body copes with the hormones. But i do know that once you have seen the hb your risk of mc really drops :) I think at this stage its about 1% xxClick to expand...

I have had 2 mmc, the first i wasnt sick at all and the second i was sick but not as bad as normal. With my second mmc i did see a hb on 2 scans but baby died shortly after 2nd scan and wasnt discovered until 13wks. The warning signs were there because the baby never measured what it should have it allways measured behind.


----------



## LoraLoo

3boys said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Please can someone tell me its too early for SPD :wacko::shrug: I'm only 10 weeks.
> 
> Ive had it in all pregnancies except my first, and i think last time it started around 15 weeks.
> 
> Im just getting the tell tell niggles in my hips and pelvis, its not severe or anything, just niggles, but Id have thought impossible this early, Im not sure. Anyone? x
> 
> I hope so too... My hips and tops of my legs are starting to get achey!
> Also strange question am I right in thinking I'm at less risk of mmc if I'm being really sick? I'm still worried and I had a scan 3 weeks ago :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure hun, some people say sickness is a sign of a healthy pregnancy and others say it doesnt matter, its just how your body copes with the hormones. But i do know that once you have seen the hb your risk of mc really drops :) I think at this stage its about 1% xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have had 2 mmc, the first i wasnt sick at all and the second i was sick but not as bad as normal. With my second mmc i did see a hb on 2 scans but baby died shortly after 2nd scan and wasnt discovered until 13wks. The warning signs were there because the baby never measured what it should have it allways measured behind.Click to expand...

See this is what worries me. I wasnt as sick last time either, and we lost baby at 18 weeks (mmc), though everything at 12 week scan appeared normal.

This time has been my best pregnancy sickness wise- i do always have that underlying sickly feeling and ive been sick a few times (mainly week 7)but its nowhere near as bad as the others. I keep telling myself its because it must be a boy, because i was always a lot sicker with the 3 girls than my boys, but i think im just trying to convince/reassure myself more than anything. Im scared its going to happen again. Baby measured right on dates at scan though x


----------



## zowiey

Who sells the myth that pregnancy is a wondrous time, where you feel totally at one with your body?! Nowhere do people mention the all consuming paranoia and fear we feel. Do you forget this once you've had the baby? I would feel so much better if people I talk to irl said that they were terrified for the first few weeks, then another fear & new set of worries take over. But no one says that, they all say oh you saw a heartbeat at 8 weeks, you'll be fine! What are you worrying about?!

I'm worrying myself sick that there won't be any heartbeats or that I have lost one twin. And we are all obviously in the same boat. Big, big :hugs: everyone, and I bloody hope the next 7 months fly by safely for us all!


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> Who sells the myth that pregnancy is a wondrous time, where you feel totally at one with your body?! Nowhere do people mention the all consuming paranoia and fear we feel. Do you forget this once you've had the baby? I would feel so much better if people I talk to irl said that they were terrified for the first few weeks, then another fear & new set of worries take over. But no one says that, they all say oh you saw a heartbeat at 8 weeks, you'll be fine! What are you worrying about?!
> 
> I'm worrying myself sick that there won't be any heartbeats or that I have lost one twin. And we are all obviously in the same boat. Big, big :hugs: everyone, and I bloody hope the next 7 months fly by safely for us all!

I think people do have to fears irl, i think its just easier to talk about them on here. People dont like to worry you. I had people say to me 'lightning doesnt strike twice' with my pregnancies after Eve, and we went on to lose Alfie. I felt like screaming at them that they were wrong :dohh:

I think you just have to cling on to the fact that chances of a healthy baby/babies are in our favour. Most mc happen very early on. Esier said than done though sometimes! xx


----------



## 3boys

with jacob i was freaking out going for my 15wk scan in case it had happened again but the nurse said that if at my earlier scan baby had measured right for dates then it would be was scheduled for a d&c) so it was all wrong with that pregnancy. I hope really unlikely that i had had another mmc which made sense to me because with my previous mmc i was always behind. But Lora i can completely understand where u are coming from when there was no obvious signs that anything was going to go wrong. I have never thrown up with any of my pregnancies but my feeling sick has varied with all pregnancies but always starts at the same time between 5-6wks with my mmc it didnt start to 8wk (this was the week we eventually seen a hb the day i was scheduled to have a d&c) I hope u get the reasurrance u need. x


----------



## lovehearts

I think the internet has a big part to play in it. Before I had my son i was WTT on here and I often read the other boards and saw MC on there. I was never so aware of it, or how often it happened. I went on to have a MC before i fell pregnant with my son and it totally took my innocence. I think 'ignorance is bliss' is a term that could be used for a lot of my friends.


----------



## 3boys

lovehearts said:


> I think the internet has a big part to play in it. Before I had my son i was WTT on here and I often read the other boards and saw MC on there. I was never so aware of it, or how often it happened. I went on to have a MC before i fell pregnant with my son and it totally took my innocence. I think 'ignorance is bliss' is a term that could be used for a lot of my friends.

i would love to have the innocence of it all again, my friend just recently had her 3rd baby and has never had a mc. Literally her test hadnt dried before she was announcing her pregnancy on fb and i remember hoping nothing would go wrong cos everyone knew and i knew how horrible it was having to tell the world that u had a mc. But everything was fine for her and i just wish i could have that innocence, i read the other day that halle berry was pregnant and i was jealous that she was having a baby, i guess i just dont believe this baby will be ok yet.


----------



## Angeltk42

3boys said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Please can someone tell me its too early for SPD :wacko::shrug: I'm only 10 weeks.
> 
> Ive had it in all pregnancies except my first, and i think last time it started around 15 weeks.
> 
> Im just getting the tell tell niggles in my hips and pelvis, its not severe or anything, just niggles, but Id have thought impossible this early, Im not sure. Anyone? x
> 
> I hope so too... My hips and tops of my legs are starting to get achey!
> Also strange question am I right in thinking I'm at less risk of mmc if I'm being really sick? I'm still worried and I had a scan 3 weeks ago :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure hun, some people say sickness is a sign of a healthy pregnancy and others say it doesnt matter, its just how your body copes with the hormones. But i do know that once you have seen the hb your risk of mc really drops :) I think at this stage its about 1% xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have had 2 mmc, the first i wasnt sick at all and the second i was sick but not as bad as normal. With my second mmc i did see a hb on 2 scans but baby died shortly after 2nd scan and wasnt discovered until 13wks. The warning signs were there because the baby never measured what it should have it allways measured behind.Click to expand...

How far behind did the baby measure??? Sorry I'm paranoid about MC too. I had one last year (first pregnancy) at 5wks 4 days although I had spotting at 4wks 6days until I Miscarried naturally a few days later. This pregnancy is so different. I don't feel the doom and gloom i felt with the MC. I just knew something was off. But you hear all these sad stories about how women saw the HB (which I did a few weeks ago) and then when they went in for a second scan baby was gone. :( I just couldn't bare the thought of another loss. Did you have any spotting with your previous losses?


----------



## teacup22

Ahhh the innocence!!
I just worry as I've had a mmc followed by a natural mc. So I think oh it's ok
I'm not bleeding and I'm feeling sick but in reality I know it doesn't mean anything! 
The next 2 weeks can't go quick enough for me. 
X


----------



## Angeltk42

Idk if anyone is interested but this link asks you a few brief questions and then tells you the percentage you are likely to MC at the stage in pregnancy you are. I was at 8% last week. I mean that's good odds 92% chance of a healthy pregnancy!! :)
https://www.pregnancycharts.org/miscarriageCalculator.php


----------



## LoraLoo

Angeltk42 said:


> Idk if anyone is interested but this link asks you a few brief questions and then tells you the percentage you are likely to MC at the stage in pregnancy you are. I was at 8% last week. I mean that's good odds 92% chance of a healthy pregnancy!! :)
> https://www.pregnancycharts.org/miscarriageCalculator.php

I'd take that with a pinch of salt in all honesty, you cant input your entire medical history into that, theres so many factors to m/c.


----------



## married2012

Hello

I had a scan at 9 weeks and my due date has now changed from 9 Nov to 5 Nov. 

Could you please change it on the list?


----------



## Angeltk42

LoraLoo said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> Idk if anyone is interested but this link asks you a few brief questions and then tells you the percentage you are likely to MC at the stage in pregnancy you are. I was at 8% last week. I mean that's good odds 92% chance of a healthy pregnancy!! :)
> https://www.pregnancycharts.org/miscarriageCalculator.php
> 
> I'd take that with a pinch of salt in all honesty, you cant input your entire medical history into that, theres so many factors to m/c.Click to expand...

that is true. There are a lot of things that could contribute to mc and they didn't ask any of them.


----------



## 3boys

Angeltk42 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Please can someone tell me its too early for SPD :wacko::shrug: I'm only 10 weeks.
> 
> Ive had it in all pregnancies except my first, and i think last time it started around 15 weeks.
> 
> Im just getting the tell tell niggles in my hips and pelvis, its not severe or anything, just niggles, but Id have thought impossible this early, Im not sure. Anyone? x
> 
> I hope so too... My hips and tops of my legs are starting to get achey!
> Also strange question am I right in thinking I'm at less risk of mmc if I'm being really sick? I'm still worried and I had a scan 3 weeks ago :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure hun, some people say sickness is a sign of a healthy pregnancy and others say it doesnt matter, its just how your body copes with the hormones. But i do know that once you have seen the hb your risk of mc really drops :) I think at this stage its about 1% xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have had 2 mmc, the first i wasnt sick at all and the second i was sick but not as bad as normal. With my second mmc i did see a hb on 2 scans but baby died shortly after 2nd scan and wasnt discovered until 13wks. The warning signs were there because the baby never measured what it should have it allways measured behind.Click to expand...
> 
> How far behind did the baby measure??? Sorry I'm paranoid about MC too. I had one last year (first pregnancy) at 5wks 4 days although I had spotting at 4wks 6days until I Miscarried naturally a few days later. This pregnancy is so different. I don't feel the doom and gloom i felt with the MC. I just knew something was off. But you hear all these sad stories about how women saw the HB (which I did a few weeks ago) and then when they went in for a second scan baby was gone. :( I just couldn't bare the thought of another loss. Did you have any spotting with your previous losses?Click to expand...

i never had spotting with my losses, i only ever spotted once and that was with my son who was fine. With my last mmc i had my first scan at 6wks and measured a couple of days behind and had a hematoma, 1 week later the sac had grown but only by 2mm when it should have grown by 7 so they said it wasnt viable and offered me a d&c, i refused because i wanted a natural mc after a bad experience with a previous d&c but after 2wks i gave in and went in for one. They did another scan to be sure and found that they could now see a baby with a hb but the sac was irreguar and baby was measuring a little over 6wks when should of been 8wks. I came back 1wk later and baby had grown and was measuring nearly 8wk (should of been 9 but it was catching up) so they discharged me from the epu and told me just to come to regular appointments. At 13wks i woke in the middle of the night with back pain and i just knew the baby was gone i went to the epu and they couldnt find a hb and baby was measuring around 71/2 wks so it was measuring less than my last scan. Anyway sorry about the essay but the whole point was to show that it was never right from the start.


----------



## teacup22

My last mc was measuring behind too... That's why I was SO releived to be measuring right (or even a little ahead she said!) this time round...
I don't have that horrible feeling I had last time either! 
Hurry up 25th April!!


----------



## Angeltk42

I don't mind the essay I appreciate the details. I feel nothing abnormal about this pregnancy it all seems to be textbook. I think I am just so scared i'm going to be in that 1% that xyz happens to! I'm a panicky person. When there is something to worry about I definitely worry and when there isn't I find a way to worry. lol I had my scan when I was 7wks 5 days and everything was fine. I measured at 7wks 3 days but the doc said at my appt that was still on track with my LMP and was keeping that date. I heard a strong heartbeat etc... But no scan till 20 weeks now and won't even get to try to hear HB again at doc until 4/29. So I guess the span between the two is making me think... OH GOSH anything can happen from now till then!


----------



## zowiey

Ok, now I'm worrying- how far behind we're you measuring? My twins were both measuring behind, twin 1 by 3days & twin 2 by 2 days. I was told this was normal? I can't find any info to say whether that's normal for twins or not? It really is a roller coaster.


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> Ok, now I'm worrying- how far behind we're you measuring? My twins were both measuring behind, twin 1 by 3days & twin 2 by 2 days. I was told this was normal? I can't find any info to say whether that's normal for twins or not? It really is a roller coaster.

Early scans can be really hit and miss with the dates hun. With Amy they had her about a week behind at around 9 weeks i think it was, by the 12 weeks scan she was measuring fine again, theyre just so tiny and curled up to get an accurate reading x


----------



## 3boys

Angeltk42 said:


> I don't mind the essay I appreciate the details. I feel nothing abnormal about this pregnancy it all seems to be textbook. I think I am just so scared i'm going to be in that 1% that xyz happens to! I'm a panicky person. When there is something to worry about I definitely worry and when there isn't I find a way to worry. lol I had my scan when I was 7wks 5 days and everything was fine. I measured at 7wks 3 days but the doc said at my appt that was still on track with my LMP and was keeping that date. I heard a strong heartbeat etc... But no scan till 20 weeks now and won't even get to try to hear HB again at doc until 4/29. So I guess the span between the two is making me think... OH GOSH anything can happen from now till then!


from the minute i peed on the test i knew something wasnt right and although im nervous with this pregnancy i dont have the same feeling of doom most of the time i am positive so i guess i already knew with that pregnancy. Try not to worry hun from the sound of it everything is going perfectly with your pregnancy.


----------



## 3boys

zowiey said:


> Ok, now I'm worrying- how far behind we're you measuring? My twins were both measuring behind, twin 1 by 3days & twin 2 by 2 days. I was told this was normal? I can't find any info to say whether that's normal for twins or not? It really is a roller coaster.

it is completely normal to be out by a couple of days i think the biggest concern for me was that one week i was a couple of days behind and no one was really worried about that but one whole week later the sac had only grown by 2 days and still no baby to be seen. Your measurements sound perfectly normal even if there was only one baby and i constantly read that twins always measure a little smaller so your doing great hun x


----------



## zowiey

Thanks Lora, I hadn't really given it much thought as the nurse who scanned me said its completely normal, so I just accepted what she said. *deep breath & chill*

I still haven't heard from the midwife yet either, I'm giving them until Thurs, then I'll ring them. I don't want to leave it to late or else my scan will be even later, I'm debating getting a private one as it is! Just want a little reassurance!


----------



## Angeltk42

zowiey said:


> Thanks Lora, I hadn't really given it much thought as the nurse who scanned me said its completely normal, so I just accepted what she said. *deep breath & chill*
> 
> I still haven't heard from the midwife yet either, I'm giving them until Thurs, then I'll ring them. I don't want to leave it to late or else my scan will be even later, I'm debating getting a private one as it is! Just want a little reassurance!

I caved and bought a doppler... Hope I find heartbeat but I know it can be hard... But i figure if I can find heartbeat with that then I will have a little peace of mind. I HOPE!


----------



## 3boys

i have a doppler but i need to buy some gel. 

I just want to apologise by talking about my last mmc i had intended to reasure u guys as it was so obvious from the start that something was wrong i did not mean to freak people out.


----------



## Angeltk42

3boys said:


> i have a doppler but i need to buy some gel.
> 
> I just want to apologise by talking about my last mmc i had intended to reasure u guys as it was so obvious from the start that something was wrong i did not mean to freak people out.

Trust me 3boys lol you couldn't freak me out ANY more! lol 
I had the natural MC and i have been reading ENDLESSLY on here, everywhere about the Missed MC and it just freaks me out!


----------



## teacup22

I was talking weeks not days I was 8-10 days out with my mc.
It's totally normal to be a couple of days behind x


----------



## laura3103

I'm sooo nervous have my scan in an hour and reading the last lot of posts have put me on edge x

I'm one of those that always thinks the worse so if it happens I'm prepared I've got my friend and her mum ( I call her mum ) coming with me and my little sister is watching the kids for me I just keep praying everything is going to be ok!!

On a plus note the FOB as said that he will pay for my sexing scan at 16 weeks and is coming with me ( couldn't come tonight he's working ) he's been so good always askimg how i am and if i need anything he also payed for my car to be fixed today too!!


----------



## 3boys

Angeltk42 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> i have a doppler but i need to buy some gel.
> 
> I just want to apologise by talking about my last mmc i had intended to reasure u guys as it was so obvious from the start that something was wrong i did not mean to freak people out.
> 
> Trust me 3boys lol you couldn't freak me out ANY more! lol
> I had the natural MC and i have been reading ENDLESSLY on here, everywhere about the Missed MC and it just freaks me out!Click to expand...

I know that anything can happen at any time and there are no gurantees not matter how far along you are but if i had a scan at 7wks and was told everything was ok i would start to relax as that is such a positive sign and i think the figure is 99% of women go on to have their babies. I have had 2 mmcs and both times things were not as they should of been on repeated scans. So completely different that you who has had a scan and all looks good. I think im going to cave and have an early scan in about 2wks all being well, i just cant take the not knowing any more.


----------



## 3boys

laura3103 said:


> I'm sooo nervous have my scan in an hour and reading the last lot of posts have put me on edge x
> 
> I'm one of those that always thinks the worse so if it happens I'm prepared I've got my friend and her mum ( I call her mum ) coming with me and my little sister is watching the kids for me I just keep praying everything is going to be ok!!
> 
> On a plus note the FOB as said that he will pay for my sexing scan at 16 weeks and is coming with me ( couldn't come tonight he's working ) he's been so good always askimg how i am and if i need anything he also payed for my car to be fixed today too!!

I hope your scan goes well x


----------



## 3boys

teacup22 said:


> I was talking weeks not days I was 8-10 days out with my mc.
> It's totally normal to be a couple of days behind x

exactly the same for me x


----------



## zowiey

I hope no one thinks I was being funny? I'm just a natural born worrier! I told the nurse at the appt that I would much rather be told the harsh truth than be given any false hope & she laughed at me, but it's the way I am. Hubby always teases that I deal with bad news better than good!


----------



## lovehearts

I have a doppler too and it is reassuring. I am trying not to use it everyday. 

Good luck for your scan laura. 

X


----------



## peanutmomma

laura3103 said:


> I'm sooo nervous have my scan in an hour and reading the last lot of posts have put me on edge x
> 
> I'm one of those that always thinks the worse so if it happens I'm prepared I've got my friend and her mum ( I call her mum ) coming with me and my little sister is watching the kids for me I just keep praying everything is going to be ok!!
> 
> On a plus note the FOB as said that he will pay for my sexing scan at 16 weeks and is coming with me ( couldn't come tonight he's working ) he's been so good always askimg how i am and if i need anything he also payed for my car to be fixed today too!!


:hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:

Best of luck with the scan can't wait to read all about it


----------



## Angeltk42

teacup22 said:


> I was talking weeks not days I was 8-10 days out with my mc.
> It's totally normal to be a couple of days behind x

Yeah that was why I was asking. I figured a few days was normal... but more than that would be cause for concern. 



laura3103 said:


> I'm sooo nervous have my scan in an hour and reading the last lot of posts have put me on edge x
> 
> I'm one of those that always thinks the worse so if it happens I'm prepared I've got my friend and her mum ( I call her mum ) coming with me and my little sister is watching the kids for me I just keep praying everything is going to be ok!!
> 
> On a plus note the FOB as said that he will pay for my sexing scan at 16 weeks and is coming with me ( couldn't come tonight he's working ) he's been so good always askimg how i am and if i need anything he also payed for my car to be fixed today too!!

Good luck with your scan!!! Please let us know how everything went!! :) 

Sorry if i'm prying but are you with FOB? I am currently not with FOB and he has been less than supportive. Although now he wants updates on doc appts and such, he requested I start telling him because I was kinda avoiding the subject before he asked. I am hoping that if I ask him around the 20 week scan if he wants to come he will say yes. But I am not holding my breath. 



3boys said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> i have a doppler but i need to buy some gel.
> 
> I just want to apologise by talking about my last mmc i had intended to reasure u guys as it was so obvious from the start that something was wrong i did not mean to freak people out.
> 
> Trust me 3boys lol you couldn't freak me out ANY more! lol
> I had the natural MC and i have been reading ENDLESSLY on here, everywhere about the Missed MC and it just freaks me out!Click to expand...
> 
> I know that anything can happen at any time and there are no gurantees not matter how far along you are but if i had a scan at 7wks and was told everything was ok i would start to relax as that is such a positive sign and i think the figure is 99% of women go on to have their babies. I have had 2 mmcs and both times things were not as they should of been on repeated scans. So completely different that you who has had a scan and all looks good. I think im going to cave and have an early scan in about 2wks all being well, i just cant take the not knowing any more.Click to expand...

I did relax. I guess it's the time span between each scan that i'm like "how do i know baby bear is ok??" lol I am trying to trust that because my body knew last time to naturally mc when something was wrong that it would know to do it again if something was wrong this time. It's the only thing that gets me through the days. LOL I hope i find hb with Doppler and it was strong like during Sonogram. That would make me feel GOOD! then I can get to my next doc appt with confidence.


----------



## peanutmomma

Oh, I love my doppler!! Zowey I am such a worrier too. I deal with bad better than good as well. Our poor DHs knowing that about us. If I hear awesome good news I am happy then in a few moments I start thinking ok but what if I do something that causes a problem now. What if I am not taking the right amount of the needed vitamins at the right time and baby doesn't grow right, or I have been making sure that I am not sleeping on my back or tummy at night, now that I am almost to second trimester what if I start accidentally sleeping on my tummy and I squish baby? See you are not the only one.


----------



## 3boys

what are the chances of me being able to hear hb with my doppler any time soon?


----------



## Angeltk42

Ok so everyone on here talks about private scans because sometimes docs don't do more than one or two scans and it makes us crazy. Well Since we were doing all this talk about reassurance etc I decided to look up places that do Private Ultrasounds in my area and I found this place called sneakapeek.com Not far from my house. Well their website is primitive to say the least and they misspelled several words on the website that I quickly glanced at. But one of their TIPS for day of U/S is to drink CAFFEINE so the baby is more active. I know some caffeine is ok during pregnancy but to really offer that as a TIP so the baby is active seems a tad absurd and kinda funny. I wouldn't trust them to do an ultrasound if their advice is drink caffeine and saying recoment instead of recommend. LOL just thought i would share... I found this hysterical.


----------



## grich2011

Hi everyone I am due November 10th :) I was wondering who has had success with a fetal Doppler and how early did you find the heartbeat?


----------



## Angeltk42

Welcome Grich... I just bought mine... I will know in a day or two when it arrives!! :) but have heard great things!


----------



## grich2011

I have an early scan scheduled for Thursday and will hopefully hear it then I'm planning on buying one if i hear it then, so far I have had 3 scans and seen the heartbeat on 2 of them :) I'm so ready to hear it though.


----------



## Angeltk42

grich2011 said:


> I have an early scan scheduled for Thursday and will hopefully hear it then I'm planning on buying one if i hear it then, so far I have had 3 scans and seen the heartbeat on 2 of them :) I'm so ready to hear it though.

OOOH 3 scans!!! I only had the one. Goodluck I hope you get to hear it!! It's a breathtaking sound! 
Yeah I hope I can find the HB with the doppler!


----------



## grich2011

Well I had a miscarriage in January and didn't have a period between getting pregnant again so they wanted to monitor me very closely because they found out that I also had low progesterone which is probably the reason I miscarried. My first scan was 5 weeks second one 6 weeks 4 days and third one was 7 weeks 4 days now I will get one 9 weeks 4 days and 10 weeks 4 days :)


----------



## teacup22

3boys said:


> what are the chances of me being able to hear hb with my doppler any time soon?

I think 8 weeks is usually the very earliest.
I'm hoping ill hear it at 10 and a half weeks when I get mine but I dot think its 'common' until after 12 weeks :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Angeltk42 said:


> Ok so everyone on here talks about private scans because sometimes docs don't do more than one or two scans and it makes us crazy. Well Since we were doing all this talk about reassurance etc I decided to look up places that do Private Ultrasounds in my area and I found this place called sneakapeek.com Not far from my house. Well their website is primitive to say the least and they misspelled several words on the website that I quickly glanced at. But one of their TIPS for day of U/S is to drink CAFFEINE so the baby is more active. I know some caffeine is ok during pregnancy but to really offer that as a TIP so the baby is active seems a tad absurd and kinda funny. I wouldn't trust them to do an ultrasound if their advice is drink caffeine and saying recoment instead of recommend. LOL just thought i would share... I found this hysterical.


Actually My OB recommended that an hour before the scan to have some caffinated soda or small cup of coffee or even some chocolate to get the baby moving around. Just not all the time


----------



## Angeltk42

teacup22 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> what are the chances of me being able to hear hb with my doppler any time soon?
> 
> I think 8 weeks is usually the very earliest.
> I'm hoping ill hear it at 10 and a half weeks when I get mine but I dot think its 'common' until after 12 weeks :)Click to expand...

I will be 10 and a half weeks tomorrow so i'm hoping when I get it today or tomorrow I can hear it... :::::crossing Fingers::::: my doc's doppler doesn't pick up before 10 weeks. But i don't see him until i'm over 13 weeks.


----------



## grich2011

where did everyone get their Doppler from?


----------



## peanutmomma

grich welcome, I have a fgetal doppler and found baby peanut at 6w3d but, I wasn't to sure it was the heartbeat until I had a dating scan at 7w3d and they verified it was. I use it one to three times per week. I have had times where I look for over 20 minutes to no avail. But, other times we can find it almost on the first attempt. Yesterday, we could hear it but baby peanut kept moving away from it so it wouldn't register, we only knew it was peanut because it sounded like the doctor's office.


----------



## Angeltk42

grich2011 said:


> where did everyone get their Doppler from?

Bought mine on Ebay from Echostore (their member name) it was $56 for the Sonoline B - Everyone has been raving about that one so I figured why not. The one I bought from on ebay swears it's brand new in box. and it comes with the GEL.


----------



## laura3103

Well I've had my scan girls and according to it I'm only 7 weeks which is worrying now!! 

But I saw an heard a heartbeat!!


----------



## teacup22

laura3103 said:


> Well I've had my scan girls and according to it I'm only 7 weeks which is worrying now!!
> 
> But I saw an heard a heartbeat!!
> 
> View attachment 595685

Cute!! I'm sure all is fine... You weren't ttc we're you? So might be of slightly with ovulation? 
I think it's only a worry when you know for sure when you ovulated etc. 
x


----------



## peanutmomma

Angeltk42 said:


> grich2011 said:
> 
> 
> where did everyone get their Doppler from?
> 
> Bought mine on Ebay from Echostore (their member name) it was $56 for the Sonoline B - Everyone has been raving about that one so I figured why not. The one I bought from on ebay swears it's brand new in box. and it comes with the GEL.Click to expand...


That's where I got mine same price and same seller. It came in the box with the gel and every little part was still in plastic. I love mine


----------



## peanutmomma

laura I love the picture


----------



## Angeltk42

peanutmomma said:


> Actually My OB recommended that an hour before the scan to have some caffinated soda or small cup of coffee or even some chocolate to get the baby moving around. Just not all the time

I have heard of OJ but never caffeine... Well that wouldn't work for me because I stopped any and all caffeine intake when I was 15 years old. So now when I have some I get panic attacks because it makes my heart beat too fast. Although I do still induldge in chocolate from time to time. But only small quantities. Doesn't have same effect as caffeine drinks. 

But interesting. I just found their website overall weird. And that suggestion was the straw that broke the back. lol I mean if my doc said it fine but some off the wall scanning place I wouldn't take much stock in what they said being ok.


----------



## Angeltk42

peanutmomma said:


> That's where I got mine same price and same seller. It came in the box with the gel and every little part was still in plastic. I love mine

oooh good to know!! Mine should be here tomorrow the latest! I'm so excited. I liked that the seller was US based and they made a point to say their device was FDA approved. Because you never know with the China stuff.


----------



## 3boys

laura i love the pic, i have read that even if u know for sure when u ovulate they scan can be off by 7 days either way, So i wouldnt worry. Are u sure when u did Ovulate?


----------



## laura3103

teacup22 said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> Well I've had my scan girls and according to it I'm only 7 weeks which is worrying now!!
> 
> But I saw an heard a heartbeat!!
> 
> View attachment 595685
> 
> 
> Cute!! I'm sure all is fine... You weren't ttc we're you? So might be of slightly with ovulation?
> I think it's only a worry when you know for sure when you ovulated etc.
> xClick to expand...


I do keep track of my ovulation as I can't have birth control so normally avoid that time of the month I'm hoping bean catches up to my dates!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Angeltk42 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> That's where I got mine same price and same seller. It came in the box with the gel and every little part was still in plastic. I love mine
> 
> oooh good to know!! Mine should be here tomorrow the latest! I'm so excited. I liked that the seller was US based and they made a point to say their device was FDA approved. Because you never know with the China stuff.Click to expand...

that is very true and the Sonoline B is one of the only two FDA approved ones for home use. That's another reason I went with it. I do need to warn you though, everyone I know that has it and finds the heartbeat, just like myself, panics a little because if you know what the heartbeat range is from the doctor and find it on the Doppler the Dop-pler is actually showing it a little bit slower. Our peanut has a heartbeat of 159 at the last scan and only 135-145 on the doppler. For some reason I guess because it is not quite as powerful as the doctors office, it shows up a little slower. But, my OB said as long as the Fetal doppler shows baby over 125 you are fine at this stage. 

Another note, I have heard orange juice too but I am the opposite of you. I don't drink orange juice because of the sugar content it raises my blood sugars to high for the diabetes. I can only have it when my blood sugars are really low, but the acidity level stings my throat. And I don't eat chocolate for the sugar. I don't eat sugar free chocolate either.


----------



## zowiey

Aww hello baby :wave:

Laura, I'm sure bubba is completely fine, I bet your ov dates were a little off, hope you enjoyed the scan?


----------



## Angeltk42

peanutmomma said:


> that is very true and the Sonoline B is one of the only two FDA approved ones for home use. That's another reason I went with it. I do need to warn you though, everyone I know that has it and finds the heartbeat, just like myself, panics a little because if you know what the heartbeat range is from the doctor and find it on the Doppler the Dop-pler is actually showing it a little bit slower. Our peanut has a heartbeat of 159 at the last scan and only 135-145 on the doppler. For some reason I guess because it is not quite as powerful as the doctors office, it shows up a little slower. But, my OB said as long as the Fetal doppler shows baby over 125 you are fine at this stage.
> 
> Another note, I have heard orange juice too but I am the opposite of you. I don't drink orange juice because of the sugar content it raises my blood sugars to high for the diabetes. I can only have it when my blood sugars are really low, but the acidity level stings my throat. And I don't eat chocolate for the sugar. I don't eat sugar free chocolate either.

OH thank you for telling me that!!! I know I would have had a PANIC attack if baby bear's heartbeat was way slower than it was at scan... But knowing the doppler just reads it slower will make more sense. See this is why I love these forums so much!!!! :) you saved me a heart attack!


----------



## peanutmomma

anything I can pass to someone else to keep the stress level down I am glad to do so. :hugs: What's really fun to me is after you know you have found it start pushing a little around that area and wait with the probe still in the same spot. you will hear baby moving all around and can tell when baby is doing flips as DH calls them because it will be loud then get soft and sound far away then right back again.


----------



## laura3103

Well see at my 12 wk scan anyway as she said babies can measure small one week then big the next!! Means more cream cakes to fatten it up!!:haha:


----------



## peanutmomma

go eat those cream cakes girl. My baby peanut has measured small at both scans too. My doctor said just keep the same dates since babies will vary on measurement based on how they are laying and if they are moving around, etc. Hope that helps


----------



## grich2011

I just purchased a sonoline b off eBay it should be here by Thursday! I cant wait :)


----------



## Angeltk42

peanutmomma said:


> anything I can pass to someone else to keep the stress level down I am glad to do so. :hugs: What's really fun to me is after you know you have found it start pushing a little around that area and wait with the probe still in the same spot. you will hear baby moving all around and can tell when baby is doing flips as DH calls them because it will be loud then get soft and sound far away then right back again.

Well I truly appreciate it. I am just praying I don't cause myself more worry if I don't find the heartbeat. We shall see!! hahaha
Aww that sounds prescious I hope the doppler doesn't become addictive!!! EEK i know it's not 100% sure it's safe but there isn't anything conclusive that it's not safe so I don't think there is too much worry I'm gonna try to limit it to 2x a week... I HOPE!!! 



grich2011 said:


> I just purchased a sonoline b off eBay it should be here by Thursday! I cant wait :)

YAY!!!!! Grich we can look for hb's together! Lol


----------



## Gemie

My gosh ladies 7 pages I had to catch up on!! :haha:

Don't worry about the measuring small at early scans as at this stage a week ahead or behind is normal, I know it's so difficult to not worry though :dohh:

I bought a Doppler a few months ago before we started ttc as I knew I'd want one and I only had an angel care one with poppy and even though it was good because I'm a big girl it was a while before we heard her hb on it.
I bought a hibebe one with LCD display off s girl n here for£25 a bargain I think, not tried it yet though as like I said I'm a big girl and do t think ill hear anything yet :shrug:

*zowiey*go on holiday I would! You'll benefit from the break and warm weather :)

I'm feeling a bit better today I bought some spatone iron enriched mineral water and I must admit it's working I'm sure my iron reserve was low. I wasting to get it checked but I think I'll be okay now.

I am sure we're having a boy, I feel a lot different this time around much more like when I was carrying Liam not many headaches or sickness. With poppy I was feeling sick all the time and was having killer headaches by now.... We'll see eh?!

Sorry for the ramble girls I'm feeling better as you can see :haha:


----------



## grich2011

does anyone have any neat ways that they are planning on telling family? Have you already told them? I am waiting until mothers day and I'm buying my mom a Pandora charm for her bracelet that says grandma.


----------



## Gemie

grich2011 said:


> does anyone have any neat ways that they are planning on telling family? Have you already told them? I am waiting until mothers day and I'm buying my mom a Pandora charm for her bracelet that says grandma.

Aww that's lovely :) our family found out as soon as we knew lol we can't hold our own water :haha:


----------



## grich2011

Aww that's lovely :) our family found out as soon as we knew lol we can't hold our own water :haha:[/QUOTE]

We are due the same day :)


----------



## Gemie

grich2011 said:


> Aww that's lovely :) our family found out as soon as we knew lol we can't hold our own water :haha:

[/QUOTE]We are due the same day :)[/QUOTE]

:happydance:


----------



## lovehearts

I found the hb for defo at 8+3. I do agree that the sonoline b doesn't show the right reading. I recorded 10 seconds on my phone and times by 6 and it was quicker than the sonoline said. 

We told our parents Thursday, we took a picture of our son standing next to his easel with 'I'm going to be a big brother' written on it, we sent it to our parents and they loved it lol. Not told anyone else though.


----------



## MandaAnda

zowiey said:


> Hope you have a lovely day creative :)
> 
> Right ladies, I have a question! We've been thinking about booking a holiday before the bubbas are here, we are thinking of going when ill be somewhere between 16-20 weeks. We are looking at Tunisia as we went a few years ago & loved it, and it's not a long flight. But I'm worried, will I be ok flying then? Obviously I'll get insurance that will cover me & bubbas if the worst was to happen, but I'm just not sure. I'm a vegetarian anyway, so literally live on chips & cheese & tomato pizza when on holiday. I'll steer clear of salads, fruit & ice & only drink bottled water. But I just wondered, would you do it?
> 
> I really want to go, I think it will be good for us, and 2 weeks in the sun sounds very appealing, but I would hate to endanger the babies just for the sake of some sun :shrug: oh I don't know!

We're fling to Tunisia on Sunday! Got a great deal through first choice at the hotel Phenicia in Hammamet. All inclusive. If I had the chance to get away at 20 weeks, I'd go somewhere then, too!


----------



## Angeltk42

grich2011 said:


> does anyone have any neat ways that they are planning on telling family? Have you already told them? I am waiting until mothers day and I'm buying my mom a Pandora charm for her bracelet that says grandma.

I didn't tell my mom until after sonogram. Sent her the sonogram pic via text and then called immediately after and as she looked at it and asked what the hell it is... I said a pic of your grandbaby! There was some confusion but she got it after a few mins! lol

As for the rest of the world. I had found this funny baby announcement on Pinterest (obsessed) and it was a woman passed out on her bathroom floor clutching the Positive HPT. the caption said "what's one more?" Well I re-created that picture and posted it this past weekend on FB and said "Well I had a bit of a shock recently and I went to the doctor. He said I'm gonna live I'm just pregnant!!" :)


----------



## 3boys

i dont think i can wait any longer lol. Im going to go to my gp tomorrow and get her to send me to the epu on wednesday, i just have to know whats going on inside.


----------



## brinib

grich2011 said:


> does anyone have any neat ways that they are planning on telling family? Have you already told them? I am waiting until mothers day and I'm buying my mom a Pandora charm for her bracelet that says grandma.

It isn't very original, but I ordered a shirt for DS that says, "Surprise, I'm going to be a BIG brother!" Assuming it comes in time, I am going to put it on my DS when my mom comes to visit next week and say, how do you like his new shirt?" I've been having the HARDEST time keeping my mouth shut to my mom so I can't wait to have the cat out of the bag. Same shirt for in-laws, but not until May because they are going to be traveling until then. Might be more shocking for the in-laws-- my mom knows we are trying. Not sure they have any idea we were planning another so soon! (And since they are my primary childcare when I'm at work welll..... could be interesting! :blush:)


----------



## Dazed125

Hi girls, this is probably a silly question but as all this pregnancy stuff is new to me I need your advice. Although I have already had my scan, this was because I have been under the consultant for my fertility so have not yet seen the midwife. I have just spoken to the doctor who has booked me in to see her on Friday. What should I expect for the first appointment? And should I take OH?


----------



## laura3103

Dazed

You can take OH if you like as you have to fill out your green book and in there it asks about history on the fathers side! 
You'll be weighed height taken to work out your BMI and she will have a chat with you that's all I can remember from my last 2 xx


----------



## teacup22

Sorry! This is way tmi!
I feel really wet after being sick sometimes and just now my liner was wet and lots of discharge (I know because its slightly yellow.)
I'm really worried! 
Do you think it's just pee and nothing serious?


----------



## lovehearts

Yeah thats pretty much what happened at mine. Filled out the notes and booked next appointment. Checked bp and wee. DH didnt come with me but I knew his family history from last pregnancy. x


----------



## lovehearts

Teacup - Its probably pee from straining, or it could be discharge. x


----------



## teacup22

I really need to do more pelvic floor exercises. Though I really so heave hard when I'm sick :(


----------



## Gemie

Is it strange that I can't do pelvic floor exercises? I mean I just can't do them no matter how hard I try it doesn't work :shrug:


----------



## teacup22

Gemie said:


> Is it strange that I can't do pelvic floor exercises? I mean I just can't do them no matter how hard I try it doesn't work :shrug:

Lol!! I can only do the short hold I cant do the long hold ones very well :( 
My sickness is definitely peaking this week I think! Woe is me!


----------



## laura3103

Gem can't you feel them when you squeeze down below? I do mine when I go for a pee to see if I can stop so far it's not working:haha:


----------



## 3boys

teacup it all sounds normal im sorry u feel so rough.
I caved an had a scan today, i woke up in a panic cos i felt great and had slight back pain. Anyway i went to the epu and they scanned me, baby was measuring pretty much to my dates, it was a day behind but she said that was probably because my bladder was empty and it was an abdominal scan. Seen hb etc. so im delighted but do feel a little silly for panicing, i did get a pic but it doesnt really look like anything. lol


----------



## Creative

3boys said:


> teacup it all sounds normal im sorry u feel so rough.
> I caved an had a scan today, i woke up in a panic cos i felt great and had slight back pain. Anyway i went to the epu and they scanned me, baby was measuring pretty much to my dates, it was a day behind but she said that was probably because my bladder was empty and it was an abdominal scan. Seen hb etc. so im delighted but do feel a little silly for panicing, i did get a pic but it doesnt really look like anything. lol

Nice to get the peace of mind though!!


----------



## zowiey

Teacup, I haven't even had children & on Sunday whilst being sick, I proper wet myself :blush: I've never done that before, and I'll be honest- I cried! Haha!


----------



## 3boys

Creative said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> teacup it all sounds normal im sorry u feel so rough.
> I caved an had a scan today, i woke up in a panic cos i felt great and had slight back pain. Anyway i went to the epu and they scanned me, baby was measuring pretty much to my dates, it was a day behind but she said that was probably because my bladder was empty and it was an abdominal scan. Seen hb etc. so im delighted but do feel a little silly for panicing, i did get a pic but it doesnt really look like anything. lol
> 
> Nice to get the peace of mind though!!Click to expand...

absolutely, i was a nervous wreck going into the room, crying and shaking and i couldnt look at the screen i was convinced it was going so when they showed me baby etc, i felt ridiculous for being so upset.


----------



## teacup22

3boys said:


> teacup it all sounds normal im sorry u feel so rough.
> I caved an had a scan today, i woke up in a panic cos i felt great and had slight back pain. Anyway i went to the epu and they scanned me, baby was measuring pretty much to my dates, it was a day behind but she said that was probably because my bladder was empty and it was an abdominal scan. Seen hb etc. so im delighted but do feel a little silly for panicing, i did get a pic but it doesnt really look like anything. lol

That's great! Such a relief I bet!
Zoweiy! That's funny!! I prefer it if it was proper as I didn't know quite what it was!!


----------



## Dazed125

3boys said:


> teacup it all sounds normal im sorry u feel so rough.
> I caved an had a scan today, i woke up in a panic cos i felt great and had slight back pain. Anyway i went to the epu and they scanned me, baby was measuring pretty much to my dates, it was a day behind but she said that was probably because my bladder was empty and it was an abdominal scan. Seen hb etc. so im delighted but do feel a little silly for panicing, i did get a pic but it doesnt really look like anything. lol

I would still love to see the pic - you are about the same due date as me so I'd love to see how my bean looks too 

So pleased you got peace of mind x


----------



## Dazed125

teacup22 said:


> Sorry! This is way tmi!
> I feel really wet after being sick sometimes and just now my liner was wet and lots of discharge (I know because its slightly yellow.)
> I'm really worried!
> Do you think it's just pee and nothing serious?

I've done this when being sick too - I really have no hope when I've actually had a child!!! Lol x


----------



## 3boys

Dazed125 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> teacup it all sounds normal im sorry u feel so rough.
> I caved an had a scan today, i woke up in a panic cos i felt great and had slight back pain. Anyway i went to the epu and they scanned me, baby was measuring pretty much to my dates, it was a day behind but she said that was probably because my bladder was empty and it was an abdominal scan. Seen hb etc. so im delighted but do feel a little silly for panicing, i did get a pic but it doesnt really look like anything. lol
> 
> I would still love to see the pic - you are about the same due date as me so I'd love to see how my bean looks too
> 
> So pleased you got peace of mind xClick to expand...

thanks for being interested, here is my little splodge x
 



Attached Files:







splodge6wk5d.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gemie

Lovely pic 3boys! Nawwww :cloud9:

Nope *laura* I just can't do them, ever since I got bladder problems due to my MS I can't control it very well so have no ability to stop peeing mid flow I just can't feel the pelvic floor to do the exercises.


----------



## zowiey

Aww lovely pic 3 boys! Do you feel more reassured now?


----------



## 3boys

zowiey said:


> Aww lovely pic 3 boys! Do you feel more reassured now?

definitely, well for the next 5 minutes anyway lol


----------



## Angeltk42

True story my great grandma (died in 2006 so I had her till I was way into my 20's) she always instilled in our brain the importance of KEGELS!!! lol I can hear her voice "do them everyday, several times a day, u will thank me later." Now i have always slacked in this department but when I remember I do them. As far as the stopping the flow of pee... PFFFT i can't do that! when i gotta go i gotta go! lol


----------



## LoraLoo

3boys im so glad you got some reassurance and saw baby and hb :) I really think its important especially after a loss :hugs:


----------



## teacup22

Beautiful baby 3boys :)


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey Ladies, can I join? Edd is 29th November. This is my 2nd pregnancy after a mc in Jan, so scared! Lucky for me though I work in a hospital and have an early scan tomorrow, I'm sooo worried there won't be anything there though.


----------



## 3boys

rachybaby85 said:


> Hey Ladies, can I join? Edd is 29th November. This is my 2nd pregnancy after a mc in Jan, so scared! Lucky for me though I work in a hospital and have an early scan tomorrow, I'm sooo worried there won't be anything there though.

congrats on your pregnancy and welcome to the thread, we are pretty much due at the same time my dd is 28th november, i understand why you are scared of your scan tomorrow, i had one today and was terrified because of 2 previous losses but everything was fine and im sure it will be for you as well. Try and relax and enjoy your babies first pics. Cant wait to see them tomorrow x


----------



## Dazed125

rachybaby85 said:


> Hey Ladies, can I join? Edd is 29th November. This is my 2nd pregnancy after a mc in Jan, so scared! Lucky for me though I work in a hospital and have an early scan tomorrow, I'm sooo worried there won't be anything there though.

Woohoo another 29th!! Hi! ;-)

Good luck with your early scan - it's just as well I don't work in a hospital or know a ultrasound tech - I'd be begging for scans every week!! X


----------



## rachybaby85

Hi Ladies! I'm really lucky as I work in Gynae and Obs so the doc that was amazing with me when I had the mc is keen to do the scans. I feel a bit silly for feeling so worried. I'm excited too though, don't think I'll be doing much work after ha ha as the scan is at 8am!


----------



## Angeltk42

3boys said:


> thanks for being interested, here is my little splodge x

Woohoo Congrats!! So glad you saw baby and HB!! :)


----------



## Tower6

Wow I just caught up on 14 pages! I've been gone and misss everyone!!! I started having a really bad headache that turned to a migraine (which I've never had) from Friday until last night my head hurt so bad that it felt like there was knives in my temples and like my brain was swelling n throbbing my when I would stand up. So that caused me to throw up anytime I would raise my head up to sit or stand. It was the worst thing I've ever been thru pain wise. I have never thrown up so many times!!! I was so tempted to go to the ER because I know I'm still dehydrated which makes the whole thing even worse but I have 3 kiddos and I really didn't want to be hospitalized. The dr said tons of fluids and Tylenol but even Tylenol was worrying me because I had to take it so much- the first hour it wears off if I don't take more the headaches r back. Man.... It's been rough! I've never had this before and definitely not while pregnant. I am now even more of a worry wart because I feel like something is wrong with the baby or like I'm gonna pee and see blood. I know I'm probably wrong but I have only seen baby, which is awesome, but never heard the hb so I feel like I want to go in and ask for the Doppler to be done just to reassure me that baby is ok, but they don't just do that. I have had a bad infection that they can't get to go away and my meds ended last week but the infection is still there so I made an apt for tomorrow for that and HOPEFULLY they will do a quick listen to the baby :) 


I've missed u all sorry ive been totally MIA


----------



## Angeltk42

Tower6 said:


> Wow I just caught up on 14 pages! I've been gone and misss everyone!!! I started having a really bad headache that turned to a migraine (which I've never had) from Friday until last night my head hurt so bad that it felt like there was knives in my temples and like my brain was swelling n throbbing my when I would stand up. So that caused me to throw up anytime I would raise my head up to sit or stand. It was the worst thing I've bet been thru pain wise. I have never thrown up so many times!!! I was so tempted to go to the ER because I know I'm still dehydrated which makes the whole thing when worse but I have 3 kiddos and I really didn't want to be hospitalized. The dr said tons of fluids and Tylenol but even Tylenol was worrying me because I ha to take it so much- the first hour it wears off if I don't take more the headaches r back. Man.... It's been rough! I've never had this before and definitely not while pregnant. I am now even more of a worry wart because I feel like something is wrong with the baby or like I'm gonna pee and see blood. I know I'm probably wrong but I have only seen baby, which is awesome, but never heard the hb so I feel like I want to go in and ask toe the Doppler to be done just to reassure me that baby is ok, but they don't just do that. I have had a bad infection that they can't get to go away and my meds ended last week but the infection is still there so I made an apt for tomorrow for that and HOPEFULLY they will do a quick listen to the baby :)
> 
> 
> I've missed u all sorry ive been totally MIA

Welcome back!! Hope you feel better soon!! :)


----------



## 3boys

tower im so sorry you have had such a rough time, i hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## Dazed125

Hi Tower, feel better soon x


----------



## Tower6

Thanks girls! I feel like the 24th is so far away! I do t mi d waiting to see the LO as long as I can hear the hb before that. My regular appointment for the once a month dr visit is set up for directly after the scan so I will be almost 13 weeks before I hear the hb for the first time! That feels so long to me. I think I might just be ba and buy the Doppler of line ;)


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hi ladies and welcome *Rachey* :)

My back and hips have been quite sore and achey today and a few times at work I suddenly got a shooting pain through my lower back and into my bum cheek. Is this round ligament pain already or do you think maybe it's a touch of sciatica? I'm only just coming up to 9 weeks so RLP seems a bit early?

I'm not sure if I need to be worried about it or not (I think the fact I'm not makes me think it's probably nothing as I am the worlds worst worrier).

Fab scan *3boys* and good luck for tomorrow morning *Rachey*:)


----------



## laura3103

I didn't realise an empty bladder means baby can measure smaller but just looked it up On google and now I don't feel so bad about my baby measuring small cause I peed just before I went in cause I couldn't hold it anymore :( so for my 12 week scan I'm gonna drink and drink and drink some more so I'm literally peeing myself on the bed lol!!


----------



## LoraLoo

laura3103 said:


> I didn't realise an empty bladder means baby can measure smaller but just looked it up On google and now I don't feel so bad about my baby measuring small cause I peed just before I went in cause I couldn't hold it anymore :( so for my 12 week scan I'm gonna drink and drink and drink some more so I'm literally peeing myself on the bed lol!!

They should have told you that before hand hun! The MW checked i had a full bladder before they scanned me x


----------



## 3boys

the nurse got me to give a urine sample so there was no way i could of had a full bladder, laura thats probably why ur dates were off x


----------



## LoraLoo

3boys said:


> the nurse got me to give a urine sample so there was no way i could of had a full bladder, laura thats probably why ur dates were off x

Did you have an internal or external scan? I know internal scans they prefer an empty bladder and external a full bladder. I hate trying to hold it in I have a weak bladder and within 10 mins of a glass of water need a wee, lol x


----------



## 3boys

they gave me an external scan but i guess if they were concerned about anything they would of changed over to an internal one, thats what happened with my last mc but they really werent concerned by 1 day and i guess if u think about it i think i o'd late in the evening so the fact that i had my scan early this morning it was probably accurate to put me a day behind if that makes sense.


----------



## MandaAnda

For those of you who can't or have trouble doing pelvic floor / Kegal exercises....good news! They think doing squats is actually better for your pelvic floor. So, get squatting! https://mamasweat.blogspot.co.uk/2010/05/pelvic-floor-party-kegels-are-not.html


----------



## laura3103

Yeah plus just looking at my scan pics and I swear the women never measured bean right I thought it was from crown to rump but on my pic you can clearly see where the top of bean is and the bottom but she only measured to where I could see beans heartbeat!! 

Take a look girls please!!


Don't know why I'm soo worried this tie round maybe cause I'm older and it was a shock pregnancy so I'm more nervous after finally accepting I'm having a baby that something bad is going to happen!! I swear I only get wrinkles when pregnant through stress and worry


----------



## Angeltk42

laura3103 said:


> Yeah plus just looking at my scan pics and I swear the women never measured bean right I thought it was from crown to rump but on my pic you can clearly see where the top of bean is and the bottom but she only measured to where I could see beans heartbeat!!
> 
> Take a look girls please!!
> View attachment 596241
> 
> 
> Don't know why I'm soo worried this tie round maybe cause I'm older and it was a shock pregnancy so I'm more nervous after finally accepting I'm having a baby that something bad is going to happen!! I swear I only get wrinkles when pregnant through stress and worry

Is the top part the yolk sac? because when I was scanned and got my pic the little blob at the top I was told was the yolk sac so perhaps it is accurate. I don't know for sure I have no background in Sonogram/ U/S reading.


----------



## buddyIV

Wow...I've been away for 2 days and had goodness knows how many pages to catch up on! 

Congrats to all the ladies who've reached double figures: I can't wait to be there with y'all! 

The scans that have been posted are lovely. It's a massive reassurance to see the tiny little babies there, all snug and safe, isn't it?! :flower:

I had my early scan today (yay!). I felt nervous going in, as the last time I was there we received confirmation of a mc, but thankfully all was well. I literally danced down the hallway after we got out (no joke. I danced.), I just felt so happy and relieved! We got to see the heartbeat, and everything looked as it should. Baby was measuring earlier than I expected, but the sonographer was not at all concerned. She told me that it's totally normal to measure out this early on. Apparently that's the reason why they generally wait till between 11 and 14 weeks to do the dating scan, as this is the first point at which measurements begin to be accurate.

I hope that's bringing all the "small measurers" some reassurance!


----------



## laura3103

Not unless my baby's heartbeat is in its head lol cause where the top + is where the heart beat was oh well I'm it continues to worry me to put my mind at rest I'll beg for a scan at the hospital!! 

Anyone would think I would be ok after having 2 healthy pregnancies but nope I swear it gets more worrying with each one!!


----------



## 3boys

mine was careful not to include the yoke sac so when she was measuring it looked like she was stopping half way when she wasnt, babies are so small at this stage the hb does look very close to the top, but i wouldnt worry hun the nurse told me today they only are concerned when its out by over a week x


----------



## southernbound

Don't worry laura! Our doctor said the same thing, that it's only a concern if it's off by more than a week, ours was off by a couple of days too and everything is great so far, growing normally :)


----------



## laura3103

It worked out I was 8 days off so now I'm really worried!! Do I go to the doc if I need to beg for a scan or can I just phone epu! I have such bad feeling its eating away at me


----------



## brinib

Anyone with other kids in diapers (nappies) having a REALLY hard time with changes? I retch violently every time there's a poo. This morning I even threw up! My son thinks it's hilarious. I do not agree!


----------



## Tower6

I have so much wetness all day. I literally have to keep running to check if it's blood but it's clear. I feel worried though. I also have like nerve/twinge pains, not cramps but pains that kind of go from the vagina area straight up in like a pinch feeling. Almost like a shooting up to we're I feel it but it doesn't hurt. I know this is my 4th baby but it's been awhile and I can't remember if this is ok... Is this normal? Or is anyone else havin that?


----------



## teacup22

My womb aches today :( I hate it.
I don't know if its because of constipation, but I don't know what I can take for that? 
I can't keep much down either so I feel totally crap :(
Brinib- YES. I've been sick a few times changing DS nappies. Can't wait till we potty train in summer...


----------



## LoraLoo

laura3103 said:


> It worked out I was 8 days off so now I'm really worried!! Do I go to the doc if I need to beg for a scan or can I just phone epu! I have such bad feeling its eating away at me

It depends hun, here you have to get a dr to refer you but at my scan epu told me just to ring them if i was worried (id be ringing them every day given the chance, lol) but some epus you can self refer. With one of mine i was almost a week out but at the next scan i gained the week back. Maybe baby just implanted lateb hun and the scan dates areb off a little :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Can someone reassure me re: dopplers please :wacko:

I used one with William from about 18 weeks and used it every day to check the hb.

Last time, I tried listening for the HB from about 10 weeks. I didnt find it until about 15 and a half weeks. It was the only time i found the heartbeat as he died a couple of weeks later.

Its just made me a little bit paranoid. The heartbeat was really strong, and its made me really paranoid because no cause was ever found. I suppose im just looking for reasons. I know dopplers are safe in pregnancy, but I keep doubting mine, that something has gone wrong with it nand maybe given off to high a frequency or some thing that hurt him.

I realise how ridiculous this sounds but its a niggle i cannot get out of my head.

Im wanting to get it out to see if I can find Normans hb but im scared.


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> Can someone reassure me re: dopplers please :wacko:
> 
> I used one with William from about 18 weeks and used it every day to check the hb.
> 
> Last time, I tried listening for the HB from about 10 weeks. I didnt find it until about 15 and a half weeks. It was the only time i found the heartbeat as he died a couple of weeks later.
> 
> Its just made me a little bit paranoid. The heartbeat was really strong, and its made me really paranoid because no cause was ever found. I suppose im just looking for reasons. I know dopplers are safe in pregnancy, but I keep doubting mine, that something has gone wrong with it and maybe given off to high a frequency or some thing that hurt him.
> 
> I realise how ridiculous this sounds but its a niggle i cannot get out of my head.
> 
> Im wanting to get it out to see if I can find Normans hb but im scared.

That's totally normal especially if they didn't find a cause. Though sometimes they don't. My friend had a mc at 16 weeks and try couldn't find any cause either :( 
Remember this is a new pregnancy and baby and if there's nothing wrong with you then there's no reason this wont be a healthy pregnancy and baby. Hugs Hun.
I don't know what it's like to have a late loss, I can't even imagine feeling worse than I do. 
Your much stronger than me! 
Sorry xx


----------



## lovehearts

Im sorry to hear you ladies arnt feeling good today. I am sturggling with DSs nappies too. I try to get hubby to do them but more often than not i do it and gag. 

I have managed to catch a cold so i feel absolutly pants! My ms eased off a bit yesterday as in i wasnt throwing up but now this cold is making me gag with all the crap in my throat. argh.

Lora - I used a dopper everyday from 12 weeks until about 20 weeks with my son. I had a bleed from 12-15 weeks and used it as reassurance everyday. He is in full health. I have also used a doppler this time around, first tried at about 7 and a half weeks and found bean at 8+1 and defo at 8+3, i had the scan at 8+4 and all was fine. I heard the hb again last night. I understand your worries :hugs: It must be so hard not knowing what took Alfie from you. 
If you feel like you need the doppler for reassurance perhaps buy a new one, or rent one for a couple of months so you arnt using 'that' doppler if that makes sense? 
xxxxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks ladies. I dont even have any Gel, is there anything else i can use or can you still use it without? Its 2 weeks til my next scan and just seems forever away, could do with some reassurance. My gp has told me after 12 weeks to just phone him whenever i want to listen to the hb and he will get me in, but im only 10 weeks now.

Lovehearts :hugs: Im sure we must be more susceptible to colds and things when pregnant? I think ive nearly always had a cold with all of mine in first tri- they couldnt come at a worse time when you are already feeling sick and lousy! Im not even sure what if anything you can take in pregnancy? 

Teacups, thanks hun, i dont feel strong, mainly I just feel scared! x

Hope everyone else is ok this morning? Its a lovely day here today. Its still half term so feel like i should be doing something with the kids but not sure what! Whats everyone else up to? x


----------



## lovehearts

I use cocoa butter with my dopper - i didnt have any gel and i had read it worked and it does :haha: Also lube works really well but it depends if you have any of that lying around ;) 

I think were only allowed paracetamol arnt we? Ill try not to take anything, i dont like taking anything normally anyway.

Im at work today and i should be busy but bnb is too distracting :haha: Luckily i work for my dad so get away with a lot!! 

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> I use cocoa butter with my dopper - i didnt have any gel and i had read it worked and it does :haha: Also lube works really well but it depends if you have any of that lying around ;)
> 
> I think were only allowed paracetamol arnt we? Ill try not to take anything, i dont like taking anything normally anyway.
> 
> Im at work today and i should be busy but bnb is too distracting :haha: Luckily i work for my dad so get away with a lot!!
> 
> xx

I have some pre seed :haha: I will try that! 

No im not keen on taking anything in pregnancy either though i did respoort to a paracetamol the other day for a bad headache!

It is distracting, i was supposed to just be on for half hour but its turned into an hour and half! Got to log off now, suppose i best dress these kids! Hope your day passes quickly at work! x


----------



## 3boys

I use cloth nappies on Jacob so I really stuggle to rinse the poo off, Hubby told me to leave them for him to do but i feel guilty lol


----------



## LoraLoo

I found it I found it :happydance: God I'm so bloody happy! Took ages, was about to turn doppler off and heard a very faint hb so held it in place and looked at screen and babys heartbeat was ranging from 165-180bpm :cloud9: I managed to listen to it a good couple of minutes, such a relief. Was alot lower down than i expected to find it, maybe thats why i struggled in my last pregnancy trying to find it! It sounding like a train- whats the sex according to the old wives tale if its a train? x


----------



## lovehearts

Ahhh yay im so glad you found it. Mines sounds like a train too. I think train is boy and horses is girl? xx


----------



## teacup22

Yay!! Lora that's great!!!
I'm so so sick. Anyone know when it gets to the point of seeing a dr? I'm also really constipated (probably because I'm dehydrated?) 
I feel awful :(


----------



## LoraLoo

Awwww id love a little boy for William but id be equally happy with a girl :) Just let myself a rare excited moment, lol, will probably tell myself off later for letting myself get excited but sod it i am going to enjoy the moment :cloud9:


----------



## teacup22

How many weeks are you lora? I'm going to order a sonoline b today I think... 
£41 though! Ouch...


----------



## lovehearts

ah be excited lora, its a wonderful moment hearing the hb.

I have the sonoline b too teacup - paid £30 all in on ebay, I messaged the lady who was selling it and asked for a buy it now price and she wanted £30. 

x


----------



## teacup22

lovehearts said:


> ah be excited lora, its a wonderful moment hearing the hb.
> 
> I have the sonoline b too teacup - paid £30 all in on ebay, I messaged the lady who was selling it and asked for a buy it now price and she wanted £30.
> 
> x

See I'm watching some and theyr going crazy.. One is at £36 plus £5 post an I can get brand new for £41 posted :/


----------



## lovehearts

I messaged a lady who had just listed it and asked for a buy it now price so it had 6 days left on auction. x


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> How many weeks are you lora? I'm going to order a sonoline b today I think...
> £41 though! Ouch...

Im 10+2 :flower: Its the Hi-Bebe one I have x


----------



## buddyIV

We didn't get to hear the heartbeat at the scan, but saw it pumping away. Wish I could invest in a doppler as it really is the best sound in the world! 

My DS is out of nappies since 22 months (only wears one at night) but I do struggle to empty the potty sometimes...it's kinda comical trying to clean it out whilst continually retching.

Had a lovely morning with DS today; went to our art class, then had lunch out in a nice cafe nearby and then walked home in the spring sunshine. Can't help thinking how nice it'll be when this one arrives and we get to all hang out together :cloud9:


----------



## Angeltk42

teacup22 said:


> How many weeks are you lora? I'm going to order a sonoline b today I think...
> £41 though! Ouch...

Just got my Sonoline b in the mail today!!! Hoping I find the HB!!! :)


----------



## Angeltk42

Ok i'm going to complain. I am soooo tired but can't stay asleep...When I do fall asleep I can't get comfortable. I am constipated! I am now congested in one nostril so bad that it is making me gag!! :( 
I'm not a happy camper today! 
Just keep reminding myself it will ALL be worth it in the end!! :) But it's not much comfort now while all i do is worry myself sick!


----------



## buddyIV

Angeltk42 said:


> Ok i'm going to complain. I am soooo tired but can't stay asleep...When I do fall asleep I can't get comfortable. I am constipated! I am now congested in one nostril so bad that it is making me gag!! :(
> I'm not a happy camper today!
> Just keep reminding myself it will ALL be worth it in the end!! :) But it's not much comfort now while all i do is worry myself sick!

Poor you! It sucks when you're having one those days! I hope you can take it easy...maybe call in for some treats, watch a favourite movie or something? 

It will all be worth it and more, this bit doesn't last so long really, and we're all here for you to complain to :hugs: I hope tomorrow is a better day for you!


----------



## Tower6

Morning :) 
Lora- I think you figured it out already but they don't recommend any lotions even tho they do work but a lot of moms say to use Ky gel or ANTYHING like that which it sounds like u did :)

Anyone else have the type of shooting pains I mentioned? I just woke up so they haven't started today, but I am nervous about every little pinch n pull. 
I have a dr apt for my uti again in 2 1/2 hours and I'm HOPING they will listen to the little hb for me- I realllllllllllly hope they will as I've never heard it and I've had bad feelings since all the migraines and uterine pulling


----------



## 3boys

i agree, in a few weeks you wont remember how bad these weeks really where! i promise. x


----------



## buddyIV

*tower* I've had those shooting pains occasionally, with both my DS and this pregnancy. I try to put it down to normal stretching, extra blood flow and everything, but every twinge makes me nervous!


----------



## 3boys

i have had shooting pains as well so it must just be normal, i have had them on all of my pregnancies but they still make me nervous. x


----------



## teacup22

Blugh... Had a nap and now feel worse :(


----------



## Tower6

With all 3 kids I've had I never had a huge fear of not hearing a hb or loosing a baby unless I had some huge sign and I guess that innocence is lost at my age now and after having healthy babies and realizing how mug really can go wrong. Also, I think I am so scare this time because we tried for this baby and had so much invested before I even beck pregnant that to loose it and start over is a completely devastating thought. I never true before so by the time I found out I was pretty far into the first tri. This one I found out at 9dpo and have literally been praying every minute since that I don't loose this baby, it's crazy how different it is now from how it was then. 

I just want this LO soooo badly and as all of you are too, I'm just sooooo in love with him/her already


----------



## teacup22

Tower6 said:


> With all 3 kids I've had I never had a huge fear of not hearing a hb or loosing a baby unless I had some huge sign and I guess that innocence is lost at my age now and after having healthy babies and realizing how mug really can go wrong. Also, I think I am so scare this time because we tried for this baby and had so much invested before I even beck pregnant that to loose it and start over is a completely devastating thought. I never true before so by the time I found out I was pretty far into the first tri. This one I found out at 9dpo and have literally been praying every minute since that I don't loose this baby, it's crazy how different it is now from how it was then.
> 
> I just want this LO soooo badly and as all of you are too, I'm just sooooo in love with him/her already

:cry: I feel the same too. This is our last chance for a sibling for Freddie as I couldn't cope after a 3rd miscarriage. 
We were trying fr this one for a year and had 2 losses in that time. 
It's been a hard time. I just hope and hope that this one is healthy :( 
Hurry up Doppler!


----------



## Angeltk42

buddyIV said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> Ok i'm going to complain. I am soooo tired but can't stay asleep...When I do fall asleep I can't get comfortable. I am constipated! I am now congested in one nostril so bad that it is making me gag!! :(
> I'm not a happy camper today!
> Just keep reminding myself it will ALL be worth it in the end!! :) But it's not much comfort now while all i do is worry myself sick!
> 
> Poor you! It sucks when you're having one those days! I hope you can take it easy...maybe call in for some treats, watch a favourite movie or something?
> 
> It will all be worth it and more, this bit doesn't last so long really, and we're all here for you to complain to :hugs: I hope tomorrow is a better day for you!Click to expand...

Thank you!!! :) I guess it's just hard because everything I have to do myself and I have no one to comfort me.. .I'm such a baby when I get sick I like sympathy and with no one around to give it... makes the whole thing more miserable. 



3boys said:


> i agree, in a few weeks you wont remember how bad these weeks really where! i promise. x

I Know you are right!!! :) Just trying to get to those couple of weeks is the challenge!! hahaha


----------



## LoraLoo

Angeltk42 said:


> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> Ok i'm going to complain. I am soooo tired but can't stay asleep...When I do fall asleep I can't get comfortable. I am constipated! I am now congested in one nostril so bad that it is making me gag!! :(
> I'm not a happy camper today!
> Just keep reminding myself it will ALL be worth it in the end!! :) But it's not much comfort now while all i do is worry myself sick!
> 
> Poor you! It sucks when you're having one those days! I hope you can take it easy...maybe call in for some treats, watch a favourite movie or something?
> 
> It will all be worth it and more, this bit doesn't last so long really, and we're all here for you to complain to :hugs: I hope tomorrow is a better day for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! :) I guess it's just hard because everything I have to do myself and I have no one to comfort me.. .I'm such a baby when I get sick I like sympathy and with no one around to give it... makes the whole thing more miserable.
> 
> 
> 
> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> i agree, in a few weeks you wont remember how bad these weeks really where! i promise. xClick to expand...
> 
> I Know you are right!!! :) Just trying to get to those couple of weeks is the challenge!! hahahaClick to expand...

Every night when i get into bed i give myself a pat on the back for being such a brave girl and getting through another day :haha: True story :blush:


----------



## Angeltk42

LoraLoo said:


> Every night when i get into bed i give myself a pat on the back for being such a brave girl and getting through another day :haha: True story :blush:

I need to do that! hahaha That's awesome!!!! :hugs:


----------



## peanutmomma

LoraLoo said:


> Thanks ladies. I dont even have any Gel, is there anything else i can use or can you still use it without? Its 2 weeks til my next scan and just seems forever away, could do with some reassurance. My gp has told me after 12 weeks to just phone him whenever i want to listen to the hb and he will get me in, but im only 10 weeks now.
> 
> Lovehearts :hugs: Im sure we must be more susceptible to colds and things when pregnant? I think ive nearly always had a cold with all of mine in first tri- they couldnt come at a worse time when you are already feeling sick and lousy! Im not even sure what if anything you can take in pregnancy?
> 
> Teacups, thanks hun, i dont feel strong, mainly I just feel scared! x
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok this morning? Its a lovely day here today. Its still half term so feel like i should be doing something with the kids but not sure what! Whats everyone else up to? x


Aloe vera gel is great to use with Dopplers. I just had to finally buy some because I ran out of the stuff they sent with the doppler. You actually need less aloe vera gel than the gel they give you for it. and the aloe will moisturize your skin too


----------



## Kdk24

I get shooting pains when I sit for a bit and then stand too quick! It start above my pubic bone and goes up. I've been told it's round lig. pain... I'd like to think that's all it is.

I can't remember who posted this... But I have the same problem. I'm exhausted all 
day! I go to bed and can't get 
comfortable and have to pee 
every 2 hours... Sleep and I 
are not friends!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Morning :)
> Lora- I think you figured it out already but they don't recommend any lotions even tho they do work but a lot of moms say to use Ky gel or ANTYHING like that which it sounds like u did :)
> 
> Anyone else have the type of shooting pains I mentioned? I just woke up so they haven't started today, but I am nervous about every little pinch n pull.
> I have a dr apt for my uti again in 2 1/2 hours and I'm HOPING they will listen to the little hb for me- I realllllllllllly hope they will as I've never heard it and I've had bad feelings since all the migraines and uterine pulling


I hope you feel better my twin. I have been getting migraines a lot lately too. My OB said if you are not intaking a lot of caffeine anywhere else in the day use Excedrine migraine. It has some caffeine, but Tylenol in it too. and the little bit of caffeine may help give the extra for some relief. I have started to get crazy painful twitchy pinchy pains at times life when I get up to fast in the night to pee. it stops me in my tracks. I think mine is because I have been trying to teach myself to hold my bladder a bit longer for some time now. I know they say its not good for you, but being diabetic and having to pee all the time, and when I was little always having to pee every time the car stopped. I have now caused myself to hold it too long the OB told me. She laughed at my last scan because I had a bladder so full it was 3 times the size of my uterus. :haha: If you look in my last scan picture at the top the Large Dark shape above baby is my very full bladder. 

Something to help with the UTI that there is no worries of using ever is Cranberry Juice. it helps to flush out the kidneys and the extra bacteria as well as rehydrate you.


----------



## Angeltk42

Kdk24 said:


> I can't remember who posted this... But I have the same problem. I'm exhausted all
> day! I go to bed and can't get
> comfortable and have to pee
> every 2 hours... Sleep and I
> are not friends!!

You sound exactly like me!! I love sleep!!! The only good sleep I get anymore is after work when I take a nap but that's because I'm so exhausted from not sleeping during the night that I pass out for 4 hours. viscious cycle!!


----------



## peanutmomma

WOW!!! WOW!!! WOW!! I miss one day on here and have a novel of catching up :flower: No I love it. It just proves that this is a great thread full of the best ladies around that so much can be discussed and so many are there to help. :kiss::hugs:

AFM- I am not as sick anymore, as in my cold. But, I have these random moments of crazy coughing with nothing that comes up. It hurts so bad I think because it is so scary. I start to choke literally. I begin coughing, then start coughing harder because I can not get breather in nor out. Then I almost force myself to dry heave type vomit thing, and eventually I can breathe again. It's worse when I sit up too long. Luckily I learned in nursing school the bunny ear trick as I call it. When you cough for any reason try to sit straight up or stand and hold your arms straight up like you are raising them to be called upon at school. Then cough HARD. This will force your air ways to open. I have to do this a lot. :wacko:
Other than that I am pretty happy with how things are progressing. 16 Days until the next scan and genetics testing. We went to the WIC office, US ladies I am sure have heard of, Monday. they give you vouchers for milk and healthy food for pregnant and new moms and babies. While there they do a weight check and Hemoglobin check at every visit to verify mom and baby are healthy. I guess my overly full bladder at the OB was helping to add to my weight. For Monday I no longer weighed 128 but a better 125.4. SO that brings me to a 4.4 lbs. weight gain or just over 1.82 kilos. I feel a little better about that. I know I will gain lots of weight. I just prefer it not to be in the first trimester LOL. My hemoglobin levels were a little low so when I see the OB for a follow up next wednesday to make sure I don't need to be hospitalized I will be asking if I should add an Iron supplement to my daily routine. 

I am happy for you ladies that have had recent scans for your reassurance. and welcome to new comers. I have noticed something recently and I am probably being silly here, but now that my belly is getting a bit rounder I swear my belly button is bigger. Am I just seeing things here?


----------



## Angeltk42

peanutmomma said:


> Other than that I am pretty happy with how things are progressing. 16 Days until the next scan and genetics testing. We went to the WIC office, US ladies I am sure have heard of, Monday. they give you vouchers for milk and healthy food for pregnant and new moms and babies. While there they do a weight check and Hemoglobin check at every visit to verify mom and baby are healthy.

you just reminded me I have to call WIC!! hahaha Thanks! Pregnancy brain already?? I feel like i'm in a cloud.. definitely not a sharp as I usually am... :(


----------



## southernbound

laura3103 said:


> It worked out I was 8 days off so now I'm really worried!! Do I go to the doc if I need to beg for a scan or can I just phone epu! I have such bad feeling its eating away at me

It looks like we're the same distance along, what was the day of your lmp?


----------



## MandaAnda

Everything ok so far at my 10 week reassurance scan this morning. Whew! Measuring 10+3, which matches LMP. But I'm sticking with 10 weeks since I know when I ovulated.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## teacup22

MandaAnda said:


> Everything ok so far at my 10 week reassurance scan this morning. Whew! Measuring 10+3, which matches LMP. But I'm sticking with 10 weeks since I know when I ovulated.

Awww! Beautiful little baby! :thumbup:
Eta; crazy to think there's something that cute and baby like in my belly too....


----------



## LoraLoo

MandaAnda said:


> Everything ok so far at my 10 week reassurance scan this morning. Whew! Measuring 10+3, which matches LMP. But I'm sticking with 10 weeks since I know when I ovulated.

Beautiful pic! How they go from just being a blob to looking and being an actual proper little baby within the space of a couple of weeks is just amazing! When is your next scan? x


----------



## Angeltk42

MandaAnda said:


> Everything ok so far at my 10 week reassurance scan this morning. Whew! Measuring 10+3, which matches LMP. But I'm sticking with 10 weeks since I know when I ovulated.

Omg soooo cute!!! 3 week different from when I had my scan and we are almost the same dates wise... HUGE difference!!! Amazing how they get so much bigger so fast!


----------



## Angeltk42

Better late than never that was at my 7 week 5 day scan... I'm 10 weeks 5 days now! hahaha 

I would love another scan right now!! Especially after seeing manda's breathtaking!


----------



## peanutmomma

Hi little baby Angel its a beautiful picture.


----------



## 2nd time

i havent been on here for a while as things have been crazy here. I had an early scan 2 weeks ago i had to pay £80 but am so glad i did as my mum died on sunday and if i hadnt had that scan she would never had seen this baby. i dont know how i feel right now im worried that all this upset will effect the baby and realy wis i could get drunk right now , but its probably best i cant as it might make me feel worse. i hope i can keep more up to date on here now.


----------



## peanutmomma

MandaAnda said:


> Everything ok so far at my 10 week reassurance scan this morning. Whew! Measuring 10+3, which matches LMP. But I'm sticking with 10 weeks since I know when I ovulated.


OMG!! your picture made me cry :cry: happy happy tears though I promise. I am at 10 weeks 3 days today so my Little Peanut is kind of looking the same AWESOME!!! It officially looks like a baby in there WOW!! I am so happy for you. I can't wait until the 26th for our 12 week scan and CVS and Nauctural? I can't spell today sorry. Mind if I show DH your picture on here when he gets home? I want him to see how much of a difference a week or so makes.


----------



## peanutmomma

2nd time said:


> i havent been on here for a while as things have been crazy here. I had an early scan 2 weeks ago i had to pay £80 but am so glad i did as my mum died on sunday and if i hadnt had that scan she would never had seen this baby. i dont know how i feel right now im worried that all this upset will effect the baby and realy wis i could get drunk right now , but its probably best i cant as it might make me feel worse. i hope i can keep more up to date on here now.


:hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry about your mom, we are here for you


----------



## peanutmomma

angel when is your next scan? I can't wait to compare


----------



## Angeltk42

2nd time said:


> i havent been on here for a while as things have been crazy here. I had an early scan 2 weeks ago i had to pay £80 but am so glad i did as my mum died on sunday and if i hadnt had that scan she would never had seen this baby. i dont know how i feel right now im worried that all this upset will effect the baby and realy wis i could get drunk right now , but its probably best i cant as it might make me feel worse. i hope i can keep more up to date on here now.

Everything happens for a reason so glad your mom got to see your scan before her sudden passing. you are in my thoughts and prayers as you deal with the loss of your mom. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Dazed125

2nd time said:


> i havent been on here for a while as things have been crazy here. I had an early scan 2 weeks ago i had to pay £80 but am so glad i did as my mum died on sunday and if i hadnt had that scan she would never had seen this baby. i dont know how i feel right now im worried that all this upset will effect the baby and realy wis i could get drunk right now , but its probably best i cant as it might make me feel worse. i hope i can keep more up to date on here now.

I'm so sorry to hear this, I can't even imagine how you must feel, feel free to pm me if you ever want to offload

Great pics girls - very exciting to see how the beans are developing


----------



## teacup22

2nd time said:


> i havent been on here for a while as things have been crazy here. I had an early scan 2 weeks ago i had to pay £80 but am so glad i did as my mum died on sunday and if i hadnt had that scan she would never had seen this baby. i dont know how i feel right now im worried that all this upset will effect the baby and realy wis i could get drunk right now , but its probably best i cant as it might make me feel worse. i hope i can keep more up to date on here now.

So sorry. Hope you have lots of support. Look after yourself x


----------



## Angeltk42

peanutmomma said:


> angel when is your next scan? I can't wait to compare

I wish i knew!!! They said 20 weeks :( how can I wait that long???????? I will surely go crazy from madness before 20 weeks that's another 9 weeks and 2 days! are they mad! I have doc appt on the 29th so maybe doc will schedule scan sooner. The 20week comment was made by the ultrasound tech when I had the scan so maybe she was just basing it off general scan dates. I HOPE!


----------



## laura3103

southernbound said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> It worked out I was 8 days off so now I'm really worried!! Do I go to the doc if I need to beg for a scan or can I just phone epu! I have such bad feeling its eating away at me
> 
> It looks like we're the same distance along, what was the day of your lmp?Click to expand...

My lmp was 10th feb xx


----------



## peanutmomma

laura how are you feeling today hun? I have been reading your posts and I think I forgot to tell you that we all here love you so much and are here to help soothe your worries okay? Hope things start to feel better in your heart soon about everything.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babysargent1

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum. I'm due November 8th this is my first pregnancy. Hope I am able to join this group.


----------



## 3boys

2nd time said:


> i havent been on here for a while as things have been crazy here. I had an early scan 2 weeks ago i had to pay £80 but am so glad i did as my mum died on sunday and if i hadnt had that scan she would never had seen this baby. i dont know how i feel right now im worried that all this upset will effect the baby and realy wis i could get drunk right now , but its probably best i cant as it might make me feel worse. i hope i can keep more up to date on here now.

I am so sorry for your loss hun, dont worry about being upset it wont harm the baby i remember reading an article after september 11 which talked about how many pregnant wives lost their husbands and there wasnt any increased rate of mc etc.


----------



## zowiey

Oh 2nd time, I am so, so sorry to hear about your mum. Sending you lots & lots of love & hugs. 

I really, really wouldn't worry about your stress harming the baby, I know a lot of people say it isn't good, but I was told by my consultant that it almost impossible for any external factors to cause a m/c. And that's including stress.

xxxx


----------



## peanutmomma

babysargent1 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum. I'm due November 8th this is my first pregnancy. Hope I am able to join this group.

Welcome welcome we love new comers. I am in my first pregnancy too I am Due Nov. 03 right now.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hi everyone and welcome *Babysargent

*Huge hugs to all those who need them.

Fab scans ladies :)

Well, apart from feeling a bit achey in the hip area, my symptoms have been pretty minimal today (except for a ton of dry heaving when I brushed my teeth). In fact, my appetite seems to have returned a bit, as I haven't really fancied much the last few weeks. Hoping this is because I am almost 9 weeks and placenta will be slowly taking over from me.

Tri 1 is such a worrying time isn't it.


----------



## Gemie

*2nd time* so sorry for the loss of your mum Hun :hugs: 

*babysargent1* welcome! X

*everyone else * hope you're all doing okay? Beautiful scan pictures girls I can't believe how much like a little baby it looks at 10weeks! :dohh: that's mad that in just a few weeks they change so much.

AFM I'm certain I can feel pip moving. I remember I felt poppy from about 10weeks which is more or less what I am now. 
I've been ignoring it and putting it down to wind or something thinking its too soon but it's unmistakable and always low down in the same place feels like something brushing against me inside iykwim :cloud9:


----------



## LoraLoo

Thats amazing Gem! Cant wait to feel Norman move!

Aaron came home from work and i tried finding the HB so he could listen, I found it briefly (for seconds) and it went off again, Aaron brought my tea in so I didnt have time to keep listening.

So me and Amy have come to bed, after about 10 mins we found it again, I told Amy to quickly run downstairs and get Daddy, both came bounding back upstairs, Amy jumped on the bed and knocked the doppler off target and we lost it again :dohh: Couldnt find it again after that. Sure Aaron thinks Im making it all up :haha:


----------



## Tower6

Omg ladies!!!!! My midwife let me
Have a little bedside ultrasound while I was at my
Appointment today!!!!! I saw the baby movie everywhere (which I could totally feel while she was pushing on it) as the baby was punching its arms and kicking it's legs! Oh I am jut in heaven right now!!!! I have never cried inalmost us with any of my 3 kids and I totally balled lol I was like oh it's sooooo cute! And my midwife has delivered all my
Kids since I was 17 so she hugged me and we were just so excited :) I am havin such an amazing moment right now :) i can't believe how HUGE the baby was this time compared to last time! Holy cow! 

Sorry for the ramble- just wanted to share that :) yay!!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Awww Tower, thats really lovely :) How special xx


----------



## pa2k84

I havn't been on here for ages accidently unsubscribed! 

A quick question for those of you slightly further along when did you have your first scan? I am desperate for something, anything just to hear a heartbeat would be ok but just nothing yet and midwife appointment not till end May. She told me i would have had first scan by then but no clue when.


----------



## peanutmomma

my first scan was at 7w3d second at 9w3d but I am in the US and high risk


----------



## peanutmomma

tower so happy for you dear. Truly. I can't wait til the 26th to see ours again


----------



## LoraLoo

pa2k84 said:


> I havn't been on here for ages accidently unsubscribed!
> 
> A quick question for those of you slightly further along when did you have your first scan? I am desperate for something, anything just to hear a heartbeat would be ok but just nothing yet and midwife appointment not till end May. She told me i would have had first scan by then but no clue when.

I had one at 8 weeks as i got myself into such a state thinking id lost the baby, they really dont like giving them out before 12 weeks unless theres a reason (bleeding etc or previous loss) x


----------



## laura3103

peanutmomma said:


> laura how are you feeling today hun? I have been reading your posts and I think I forgot to tell you that we all here love you so much and are here to help soothe your worries okay? Hope things start to feel better in your heart soon about everything.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:

Thank you so much but I just have this really strong feeling that this wasn't meant to be!! I can't shake it no matter how many times I tell myself I saw little beans heartbeat! 

I'm thinking the reassurance scan wasn't a good idea for me as its only made me panic! 

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LoraLoo

laura3103 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> laura how are you feeling today hun? I have been reading your posts and I think I forgot to tell you that we all here love you so much and are here to help soothe your worries okay? Hope things start to feel better in your heart soon about everything.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Thank you so much but I just have this really strong feeling that this wasn't meant to be!! I can't shake it no matter how many times I tell myself I saw little beans heartbeat!
> 
> I'm thinking the reassurance scan wasn't a good idea for me as its only made me panic!
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Hun why dont you try and get an nhs scan? Phone up and explain how worried you are :hugs:


----------



## pa2k84

Thank you may have to just ride it out then. Feels so strange don't remember feeling like this with my first. I did 2 tests when i was late with period which both said positive and that is it, have this horrid feeling i am going to go for my scan and they laugh me out and tell me i am not pregnant! Sure i got to hear heartbeat before my scan last time?


----------



## buddyIV

*2ndtime* so, so sorry for your loss. Look after yourself, and let yourself feel whatever you need to feel, better to let those emotions out :hugs:

The recent scan pics are amazing! I can't wait to get to 12 weeks and see a little baby in there.

*tower* that's brilliant!!! So happy for you; it must have been a beautiful experience :cloud9: Yay!

This is such a worrying time isn't it *Laura*, I'm sure your local EPU can organise a reassurance scan for you (that's where I had mine on Tuesday), especially if you can tell them how anxious you are. We can all relate to how you feel, and are 100% here for you :hugs:


----------



## laura3103

Lora I don't want to put myself thought it in case there is something wrong Ive got really bad shooting pains in my back and an achy tummy today so I'm just waiting to see what happens now! I have midwife next Thursday so will explain to her my anxiety and fears she what she says x


----------



## LoraLoo

laura3103 said:


> Lora I don't want to put myself thought it in case there is something wrong Ive got really bad shooting pains in my back and an achy tummy today so I'm just waiting to see what happens now! I have midwife next Thursday so will explain to her my anxiety and fears she what she says x

Aw hun I dont know what to say :( wish there was something i could say to reassure you but i know once you have it in your head, nothing anybody says can put your mind at rest :hugs:

pa2k, most midwives wont look for babys heartbeat until 16 weeks, some later xx


----------



## buddyIV

pa2k84 said:


> I havn't been on here for ages accidently unsubscribed!
> 
> A quick question for those of you slightly further along when did you have your first scan? I am desperate for something, anything just to hear a heartbeat would be ok but just nothing yet and midwife appointment not till end May. She told me i would have had first scan by then but no clue when.

I had one on Tuesday at 8+4, but I had a mc in December and the EPU automatically offered an early reassurance scan if and when I got pregnant again. Last time with my DS I didn't see or hear anything until the first scan at around 14 weeks (and yes, I had gone a little crazy by that point!).


----------



## Tower6

On a bad note... I have gained 15 pounds! I balled in the room when they weighed me. I can not gain 80 pounds again you guys... I will suffer some horrible depression and I am feeling it start. I thought the 9 pounds was bad but today I was 131.1!!!!! I threw up all weekend from migraines and thought FOR SURE ive lost weight but nope I went up a ton!!!! The only thing keeping me even a little same right now is how beautiful my LO was today. 
Idk what to do when it's in your genes to get huge while pregnant cuz it feels so unfair. My family has never gained less than 60 and to think that I was jealous of my sister that only gained 60 is sick :( we all go back after but it doesn't make it any easier to take in


----------



## pa2k84

buddyIV said:


> pa2k84 said:
> 
> 
> I havn't been on here for ages accidently unsubscribed!
> 
> A quick question for those of you slightly further along when did you have your first scan? I am desperate for something, anything just to hear a heartbeat would be ok but just nothing yet and midwife appointment not till end May. She told me i would have had first scan by then but no clue when.
> 
> I had one on Tuesday at 8+4, but I had a mc in December and the EPU automatically offered an early reassurance scan if and when I got pregnant again. Last time with my DS I didn't see or hear anything until the first scan at around 14 weeks (and yes, I had gone a little crazy by that point!).Click to expand...

I was prob the same, maybe i found out later. Just seems to be dragging sooo much atm been 'pregnant' for weeks with just 1 midwife appointment so far. Desperate to tell people at work but trying to hold out till first scan, not very easy :haha:


----------



## buddyIV

pa2k84 said:


> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pa2k84 said:
> 
> 
> I havn't been on here for ages accidently unsubscribed!
> 
> A quick question for those of you slightly further along when did you have your first scan? I am desperate for something, anything just to hear a heartbeat would be ok but just nothing yet and midwife appointment not till end May. She told me i would have had first scan by then but no clue when.
> 
> I had one on Tuesday at 8+4, but I had a mc in December and the EPU automatically offered an early reassurance scan if and when I got pregnant again. Last time with my DS I didn't see or hear anything until the first scan at around 14 weeks (and yes, I had gone a little crazy by that point!).Click to expand...
> 
> I was prob the same, maybe i found out later. Just seems to be dragging sooo much atm been 'pregnant' for weeks with just 1 midwife appointment so far. Desperate to tell people at work but trying to hold out till first scan, not very easy :haha:Click to expand...

I hear you! I'm talking to people, but inside my head I'm just going "shall I tell them? No, better not. But I want to! Nope, it's not time....what is she saying?!"


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> On a bad note... I have gained 15 pounds! I balled in the room when they weighed me. I can not gain 80 pounds again you guys... I will suffer some horrible depression and I am feeling it start. I thought the 9 pounds was bad but today I was 131.1!!!!! I threw up all weekend from migraines and thought FOR SURE ive lost weight but nope I went up a ton!!!! The only thing keeping me even a little same right now is how beautiful my LO was today.
> Idk what to do when it's in your genes to get huge while pregnant cuz it feels so unfair. My family has never gained less than 60 and to think that I was jealous of my sister that only gained 60 is sick :( we all go back after but it doesn't make it any easier to take in


Oh tower I love you sweetheart no matter if you gain 60 or 80. To me i think you look happy and pretty with your great baby belly. I would rather gain more and look pregnant than be 20+ weeks and have no belly at all. :kiss::hugs:
You are beautiful


----------



## southernbound

laura3103 said:


> southernbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> It worked out I was 8 days off so now I'm really worried!! Do I go to the doc if I need to beg for a scan or can I just phone epu! I have such bad feeling its eating away at me
> 
> It looks like we're the same distance along, what was the day of your lmp?Click to expand...
> 
> My lmp was 10th feb xxClick to expand...

me too! But looking at my chart I ovulated pretty late that month, maybe you did too and the baby implanted late, combined with scans not being so accurate at this age I'm sure everything is fine :) we're all here for ya!


----------



## peanutmomma

so, I just started balling my eyes out because DH has to pick his dad up from work tonight and the weather is supposed to be really bad. Like, they are saying 3 inches of ice on the roads. DH said it was cute I was crying because it shows how much I love him and worry about him. I just don't want anything to happen to him


----------



## laura3103

southernbound said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southernbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> It worked out I was 8 days off so now I'm really worried!! Do I go to the doc if I need to beg for a scan or can I just phone epu! I have such bad feeling its eating away at me
> 
> It looks like we're the same distance along, what was the day of your lmp?Click to expand...
> 
> My lmp was 10th feb xxClick to expand...
> 
> me too! But looking at my chart I ovulated pretty late that month, maybe you did too and the baby implanted late, combined with scans not being so accurate at this age I'm sure everything is fine :) we're all here for ya!Click to expand...


I'm going to go with I had late implantation cause I had a positive opk on 23rd and that I had an empty bladder when I had my scan just have to wait now x


----------



## Gemie

*laura* :hugs: I'm sure everything is okay chick but I know what it's like when you get something in your head, you just can't get rid of it :( xx


----------



## grich2011

I received my Doppler in the mail today and I was able to find my heartbeat a lot and finally found the baby's for about 5 seconds then it was gone again. It was such a relief though! I go for my scan tomorrow at 11 :)


----------



## Angeltk42

Doppler question: ok got my Doppler and just tried it... Heard a heartbeat registering at 127 and one at like 87 I'm pretty sure mine was in the 87 range but I'm not sure the 127 was the baby... I'm a very fluffy girl and I got the 3mhz probe instead of the 2 so not sure if the 3 will work as good against all my fluff hahaha! I know the hb registers slower on some dopplers but could the 127 be baby or is it something else like placenta? Ugh I thought I would be smarter with this! Is it bad to look for heartbeat for more than 20 mins ( only tried for 5 mins) oh and I couldn't hold my bladder after I got home from work so I have virtually empty bladder... Advice please :)


----------



## peanutmomma

the 127 is probably baby. My LO registers at 127-147 all the time on the same doppler as you have with the same probe. That is what I was warning you about. It could be the placenta blood if it sounds very much like fast wind like in a storm when the wind picks up. If its steady its baby. 127 is at the Doctor probably 147-155 is what my doctor said.


----------



## peanutmomma

so I have to share this. I went in to feed and water my pet hamster a few minutes ago. I have not played with them since I found out I am expecting since experts say not to play with pet rodents til after pregnancy. I do feed them and such. Well, my one hamster we bought came with the cage. It was a return that a parent bought their child and the kid never touched it. So the hamster is very skiddish and tends to bite some, but I just put on a glove and grab it and after a few moments it starts to chill out. Well, my other hamster had had babies on Oct. 31. 4 of them to be exact. once big enough, 3 weeks old, I separated the males and females and put the two males in with the hamster that was skiddish. 3 weeks ago we had to separate the males into their own individual cages. I figured they are fighting over dominance because the two babies are sexually mature now. 
I am feeding everyone tonight and the skiddish hamster allows me to pet it and cant wait for the food and starts yelling at me. All of the sudden I see something moving in the cage. I tell DH I think that the fact that the hamster has never let me put it on its back to verify its a boy has bitten us in the butt, for I think I saw a baby. He laughs and says oh great how many. I put my hand in and grab the pile of bedding the hamster has made into its sleeping area. Only 2 babies, but here is the funnier part. they are big and their eyes are open! So, they are at least 2 weeks old and I will have to sex them and separate in a week. How I didn't know there were babies gets me, but I haven't been as interactive of a hamster mommy lately. :hugs::happydance:

It actually made me smile because who doesn't love a new baby at the end of the day? It proves nature will take care of itself. Kind of makes me wonder why we worry so much. But, I still will worry and wonder what is going on until the next scan. 
I hope even if you do not like hamsters you smiled at this because I sure did. We were just discussing getting rid of the male hamster since it was so mean and I can't be playing with it to try to tame it now that we have a baby on the way. I guess that we are glad it turned out to just be hormones of an expecting momma protecting herself and her unborn.


----------



## Angeltk42

peanutmomma said:


> the 127 is probably baby. My LO registers at 127-147 all the time on the same doppler as you have with the same probe. That is what I was warning you about. It could be the placenta blood if it sounds very much like fast wind like in a storm when the wind picks up. If its steady its baby. 127 is at the Doctor probably 147-155 is what my doctor said.

i don't think it was the LO then.. kinda sounded like the storm thing... hahaha i will try again now that I feel like I have to wee... lol Because I know i should have had a full bladder when I did it the first time... Wish me luck!!!


----------



## camocutie2006

My date has changed to Nov 13. I had my scan today and everything looked great!


----------



## LoraLoo

Angeltk42 said:


> Doppler question: ok got my Doppler and just tried it... Heard a heartbeat registering at 127 and one at like 87 I'm pretty sure mine was in the 87 range but I'm not sure the 127 was the baby... I'm a very fluffy girl and I got the 3mhz probe instead of the 2 so not sure if the 3 will work as good against all my fluff hahaha! I know the hb registers slower on some dopplers but could the 127 be baby or is it something else like placenta? Ugh I thought I would be smarter with this! Is it bad to look for heartbeat for more than 20 mins ( only tried for 5 mins) oh and I couldn't hold my bladder after I got home from work so I have virtually empty bladder... Advice please :)

Where are you looking for the heartbeat at hun? Its really really low at this stage, around your pelvic bone. I found baby yesterday 2 or 3 times and heartbeat ranged from 165-180 bpm x


----------



## LoraLoo

So I have a question. Once you can find the hb with a doppler, how the hell do you stop yourself becoming obsessed? :dohh:


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> So I have a question. Once you can find the hb with a doppler, how the hell do you stop yourself becoming obsessed? :dohh:

I'd probably be more obsessed if I couldn't? I'm so worried I won't be able to find it when it comes :( 
Maybe just limit your self to every few days? 
I think I will say twice a week and then if I'm having a worried day will Use that day x 
So my symptoms seem better today and my boobs hurt less (just nipples) don't seem as big either.., hurry up Doppler I'm so worried :(


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> So I have a question. Once you can find the hb with a doppler, how the hell do you stop yourself becoming obsessed? :dohh:
> 
> I'd probably be more obsessed if I couldn't? I'm so worried I won't be able to find it when it comes :(
> Maybe just limit your self to every few days?
> I think I will say twice a week and then if I'm having a worried day will Use that day x
> So my symptoms seem better today and my boobs hurt less (just nipples) don't seem as big either.., hurry up Doppler I'm so worried :(Click to expand...

Thats what i mean with obsessed, i dont think i can limit myself :dohh: I promised myself last night i would skip today and have a listen tomorrow but by 10am Id already had a listen in! 

When is your doppler due to arrive? I havent had sore boobs at all this time round x


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> So I have a question. Once you can find the hb with a doppler, how the hell do you stop yourself becoming obsessed? :dohh:
> 
> I'd probably be more obsessed if I couldn't? I'm so worried I won't be able to find it when it comes :(
> Maybe just limit your self to every few days?
> I think I will say twice a week and then if I'm having a worried day will Use that day x
> So my symptoms seem better today and my boobs hurt less (just nipples) don't seem as big either.., hurry up Doppler I'm so worried :(Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what i mean with obsessed, i dont think i can limit myself :dohh: I promised myself last night i would skip today and have a listen tomorrow but by 10am Id already had a listen in!
> 
> When is your doppler due to arrive? I havent had sore boobs at all this time round xClick to expand...

It was sent 2nd class yesterday so I'm not sure really...


----------



## lovehearts

Get your hubby to hide it and only give it you so many times a week lol. Iv not been too bad, I last used it Tuesday, and before that it was Sunday but I don't plan using it today but when do things ever go to plan lol. 

Teacup, I think it's quite normal for symptoms to start going around 10 weeks, the placenta must be taking over. 

Xx


----------



## mimomma

Had my 9 week scan yesterday, everything went great! Saw baby's heartbeat at 168 bpm and lo measuring 9 weeks 2 days. Such a nice relief!!! :cloud9: Also saw midwife and to my surprise found out I've only gained 2 lbs. I must be full of gas b/c I look like I've gained 20 lbs! :haha: We need to decide when we'll tell our other children now. We held off because of my previous losses and thought it would be hard to explain to them if something bad happened (they are all young - 5 and under). Also once they know, everyone will know. Anyway here is our lo. Hope everyone is well :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







baby5.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## peanutmomma

mimomma said:


> Had my 9 week scan yesterday, everything went great! Saw baby's heartbeat at 168 bpm and lo measuring 9 weeks 2 days. Such a nice relief!!! :cloud9: Also saw midwife and to my surprise found out I've only gained 2 lbs. I must be full of gas b/c I look like I've gained 20 lbs! :haha: We need to decide when we'll tell our other children now. We held off because of my previous losses and thought it would be hard to explain to them if something bad happened (they are all young - 5 and under). Also once they know, everyone will know. Anyway here is our lo. Hope everyone is well :hugs:

great picture simply beautiful


----------



## LoraLoo

Mimomma what a lovely pic!

I dont know why Ive just got in a sulk, but i have :dohh: I blame the hormones :haha: 

Im sick to death of my Mum telling me how wonderful so-and-so looks when theyre pregnant. Never says that about me, but Oh Jills looking fantastic for carrying twins, and Katie is ever so neat, and oh Jills little boys such a well behaved child. I just snapped on the phoned 'yes, so you keep telling me!'


----------



## peanutmomma

I am right there with you loraloo. So, all this talk about the Doppler got me thinking....:winkwink: I am usually not awake yet as it is only 8 am here and I sleep til 9, I wanted to see if Peanut baby was active in the mornings or asleep like I am? So, out the Doppler came. I tried something different though it was hard for me. I set the Doppler next to me and just slowly moved the probe around in circles like it suggests. But, I refused to look at the screen this time. I know I have heard Peanuts HB before so I would just listen for that sound. I found it after just a few moments. I stayed put and it would get a little louder then softer, but if you listened you still hear it. After about 30 seconds I finally looked at the screen and though it was not real loud there it was on the screen a perfect 145-155 nice and steady. I always try to get a nice loud HB to verify it is Peanut, but it was hard to relax and just listen. I am so glad I was able to do so because it was lovely!! :cloud9:

So, once you other ladies are confident that you have found the LO HB and know the sound try what I did. It is hard not looking to see what the numbers are every second for I am a worry wort and afraid my Diabetes will cause a heart problem in the baby as it is one of the risks, But, I am super happy I learned to relax for a change this time. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust: baby dust for us all hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> Mimomma what a lovely pic!
> 
> I dont know why Ive just got in a sulk, but i have :dohh: I blame the hormones :haha:
> 
> Im sick to death of my Mum telling me how wonderful so-and-so looks when theyre pregnant. Never says that about me, but Oh Jills looking fantastic for carrying twins, and Katie is ever so neat, and oh Jills little boys such a well behaved child. I just snapped on the phoned 'yes, so you keep telling me!'

She sounds mean :( 
Happy note... I have a bump!!!! (Excuse the mess!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LoraLoo

Thats a lovely bump teacup! You are so slim too, mucho jealous :)

Peanut, Ive always done it from the sound of the hb rather than the numbers because the numbers can jump all over the place, at times my own heartbeat has registered 140ish because of the echo of it, the thud-thud sound makes the doppler register 1 heartbeat as 2 if that makes sense?

Ive found babys heartbeat 4 times so far, ive never found it this early before and its a lot quieter than my own heartbeat, even turned on full volume i have to keep really still and quiet to hear it well :) x


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> Thats a lovely bump teacup! You are so slim too, mucho jealous :)
> 
> Peanut, Ive always done it from the sound of the hb rather than the numbers because the numbers can jump all over the place, at times my own heartbeat has registered 140ish because of the echo of it, the thud-thud sound makes the doppler register 1 heartbeat as 2 if that makes sense?
> 
> Ive found babys heartbeat 4 times so far, ive never found it this early before and its a lot quieter than my own heartbeat, even turned on full volume i have to keep really still and quiet to hear it well :) x

It's just that my mirror is tiny so cuts half of me off... Not skinny at all :haha:

I need hb finding tips for when I get my doppler....Where do you start?


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Thats a lovely bump teacup! You are so slim too, mucho jealous :)
> 
> Peanut, Ive always done it from the sound of the hb rather than the numbers because the numbers can jump all over the place, at times my own heartbeat has registered 140ish because of the echo of it, the thud-thud sound makes the doppler register 1 heartbeat as 2 if that makes sense?
> 
> Ive found babys heartbeat 4 times so far, ive never found it this early before and its a lot quieter than my own heartbeat, even turned on full volume i have to keep really still and quiet to hear it well :) x
> 
> It's just that my mirror is tiny so cuts half of me off... Not skinny at all :haha:
> 
> I need hb finding tips for when I get my doppler....Where do you start?Click to expand...

Start really low down, just above your public line. Try in the centre, then move it slightly left and right, then move it up a little try again. I find mine about 1 inch about, and 1cm to the right x


----------



## buddyIV

mimomma said:


> Had my 9 week scan yesterday, everything went great! Saw baby's heartbeat at 168 bpm and lo measuring 9 weeks 2 days. Such a nice relief!!! :cloud9: Also saw midwife and to my surprise found out I've only gained 2 lbs. I must be full of gas b/c I look like I've gained 20 lbs! :haha: We need to decide when we'll tell our other children now. We held off because of my previous losses and thought it would be hard to explain to them if something bad happened (they are all young - 5 and under). Also once they know, everyone will know. Anyway here is our lo. Hope everyone is well :hugs:

What a great scan pic! 

Your bump looks lovely *teacup*! I absolutely loved having a bump last time, can't wait for it to really pop! x


----------



## Dazed125

mimomma said:


> Had my 9 week scan yesterday, everything went great! Saw baby's heartbeat at 168 bpm and lo measuring 9 weeks 2 days. Such a nice relief!!! :cloud9: Also saw midwife and to my surprise found out I've only gained 2 lbs. I must be full of gas b/c I look like I've gained 20 lbs! :haha: We need to decide when we'll tell our other children now. We held off because of my previous losses and thought it would be hard to explain to them if something bad happened (they are all young - 5 and under). Also once they know, everyone will know. Anyway here is our lo. Hope everyone is well :hugs:

What a great pic x


----------



## Dazed125

LoraLoo said:


> Mimomma what a lovely pic!
> 
> I dont know why Ive just got in a sulk, but i have :dohh: I blame the hormones :haha:
> 
> Im sick to death of my Mum telling me how wonderful so-and-so looks when theyre pregnant. Never says that about me, but Oh Jills looking fantastic for carrying twins, and Katie is ever so neat, and oh Jills little boys such a well behaved child. I just snapped on the phoned 'yes, so you keep telling me!'

She probably says that about you to other people x


----------



## lovehearts

Lovely bump teacup. How soon did you show with your son? How lora described is how I find my bean, iv heard it a bit to the left and a bit to the right on different days so must move. 

Great scan pic mimomma. 

Iv been to Asda because I'm craving salad :dohh: every time I eat chocolate I'm sick so steering clear. Overall iv felt better today which worried my so used the doppler :haha: iv got a jacket potato for tea with cheese and salad and I'm drooling just thinking about it :rofl:


Xx


----------



## teacup22

I think I showed properly around 16 weeks with my son... I can't remember lol
Just had the best dinner of chip shop chips and curry sauce! Was so yum!
Eta - that's probably what my bump consists of....


----------



## LoraLoo

Dazed125 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Mimomma what a lovely pic!
> 
> I dont know why Ive just got in a sulk, but i have :dohh: I blame the hormones :haha:
> 
> Im sick to death of my Mum telling me how wonderful so-and-so looks when theyre pregnant. Never says that about me, but Oh Jills looking fantastic for carrying twins, and Katie is ever so neat, and oh Jills little boys such a well behaved child. I just snapped on the phoned 'yes, so you keep telling me!'
> 
> She probably says that about you to other people xClick to expand...

She wont say it about my William though, hes one of the worst behaved children i know :rofl: I dont know why im laughing he is an absolute menace! lol x


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Mimomma what a lovely pic!
> 
> I dont know why Ive just got in a sulk, but i have :dohh: I blame the hormones :haha:
> 
> Im sick to death of my Mum telling me how wonderful so-and-so looks when theyre pregnant. Never says that about me, but Oh Jills looking fantastic for carrying twins, and Katie is ever so neat, and oh Jills little boys such a well behaved child. I just snapped on the phoned 'yes, so you keep telling me!'
> 
> She probably says that about you to other people xClick to expand...
> 
> She wont say it about my William though, hes one of the worst behaved children i know :rofl: I dont know why im laughing he is an absolute menace! lol xClick to expand...

Lol!! It's a laugh so you don't cry moment? I do that A LOT!


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> Lovely bump teacup. How soon did you show with your son? How lora described is how I find my bean, iv heard it a bit to the left and a bit to the right on different days so must move.
> 
> Great scan pic mimomma.
> 
> Iv been to Asda because I'm craving salad :dohh: every time I eat chocolate I'm sick so steering clear. Overall iv felt better today which worried my so used the doppler :haha: iv got a jacket potato for tea with cheese and salad and I'm drooling just thinking about it :rofl:
> 
> 
> Xx

Salads a good craving! I do like salad but i like to have something hot with it, love it with a jacked potatoe and cheese and coleslaw! Trouble is i dont fancy anything at all! Kids are having pizza for tea, no idea what to do me and aaron. I had a little plate of chips last night.

So far today Ive had

2 slices toast with jam
Cheese and pickle
Packet of Monster Munch

Im finding im getting full really quickly too. Cant understand why im gaining so much weight when im not eating much, all on my hips and bum too, clothes are looking awful on me right now!


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Mimomma what a lovely pic!
> 
> I dont know why Ive just got in a sulk, but i have :dohh: I blame the hormones :haha:
> 
> Im sick to death of my Mum telling me how wonderful so-and-so looks when theyre pregnant. Never says that about me, but Oh Jills looking fantastic for carrying twins, and Katie is ever so neat, and oh Jills little boys such a well behaved child. I just snapped on the phoned 'yes, so you keep telling me!'
> 
> She probably says that about you to other people xClick to expand...
> 
> She wont say it about my William though, hes one of the worst behaved children i know :rofl: I dont know why im laughing he is an absolute menace! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Lol!! It's a laugh so you don't cry moment? I do that A LOT!Click to expand...

Haha yes, its one of those laughs! Ive had a terrible day with the youngest 2 :dohh:


----------



## lovehearts

What flavour monster munch? I could eat the beef flavour right now :rofl: 

Chip shop curry sauce is the best! I do love chips and curry sauce. 

How old is William? I found between 12 and 18 months pretty tough with Tyler. Never thought hubby would want to Ttc again :haha:


----------



## peanutmomma

oh salad sounds so yummy right now. I can't wait for DH to get home from work today, maybe we can find some money laying around so this momma can have a tasty salad. OOOO! I think I will eat a pickle while I wait. I love how you ladies talking about food makes me so hungry


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> What flavour monster munch? I could eat the beef flavour right now :rofl:
> 
> Chip shop curry sauce is the best! I do love chips and curry sauce.
> 
> How old is William? I found between 12 and 18 months pretty tough with Tyler. Never thought hubby would want to Ttc again :haha:

They were the beef ones :smug: lol

He is 17 months. He's been my most difficult baby yet. Hes just never been content, even from a newborn. He cried and screams most of the day, he isnt interested in toys, or cartoons, he isnt fussed on cuddles. The only thing he really enjoys is pulling everything out of my kitchen cupboards, emptying out all the pasta, ripping up the teabags, pulling everything out of the toys box, and putting all these items down the toilet. Delightful child he is :dohh: Its a good job i love the little bugger.


----------



## Tower6

Goo morning ladies :)

Lora- LMAO! That was a great visual, awe you gotta love little ones! The little monster sounds adorable :)


----------



## Tower6

Oooooooh!! I just looked at my ticker and 11 weeks today!!! Yessssssss!


----------



## lovehearts

Ah man, I so want them now lora, well Jel :haha: 

Wow 11 weeks tower, your almost 2nd tri. 

Ah he sounds like good fun. My Tyler would have a ball with him :rofl: he's got a thing for my kitchen cupboards too. Are boys much different to to girls in the early years lora? Sorry if this is OT ladies lol. My son isn't really talking that much yet and people keep telling me it's because he's a boy . He's definitely improving as the weeks go by but compared to girls I know of the same age they are talking in sentences. 

X


----------



## grich2011

<-- ultrasound from this morning. It wouldn't stop moving all over very cool to see!


----------



## Tower6

Peanutmama - you've got mail! ;) 
No belly pics but wanted to share LO do you guys can see what your babies look like this week :)


----------



## Gemie

Craving salad could mean low on iron so I was told. I just love lettuce with water all over it yum!!

Gorgeous pic *mimomma* :)

Who posted the bump pic? I can't remember :dohh: you look so cute! :cloud9:

How are you feeling *laura*?

*lora* William sounds like poppy, she's such a handful! Sometimes I wonder what the hell we've done! :haha:


----------



## Tower6

Ats an awesome pic!!! How many weeks?


----------



## Tower6

Oops that ^^ was to grich


----------



## 3boys

Lora, Jacob is only 14 months and like that he has been really difficult, he cries all day long and nothing makes him happy, im just hoping this baby is easier. x


----------



## miss_kseniya

Fab scans pics.

My 12 week scan isn't for another 3 weeks and it feels like it's still an age away. Can wait to see the little pickle on the screen again :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower's new picture look at her LO you can see it looks like a baby now and oh so cute. :cloud9:

So, Tower you are 11 weeks today. 3 days ahead of me my peanut will look like this kind of by Sunday Yippie no more alien real baby looking woot woot!!
 



Attached Files:







tower 11 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## laura3103

LoraLoo said:


> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Mimomma what a lovely pic!
> 
> I dont know why Ive just got in a sulk, but i have :dohh: I blame the hormones :haha:
> 
> Im sick to death of my Mum telling me how wonderful so-and-so looks when theyre pregnant. Never says that about me, but Oh Jills looking fantastic for carrying twins, and Katie is ever so neat, and oh Jills little boys such a well behaved child. I just snapped on the phoned 'yes, so you keep telling me!'
> 
> She probably says that about you to other people xClick to expand...
> 
> She wont say it about my William though, hes one of the worst behaved children i know :rofl: I dont know why im laughing he is an absolute menace! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Lol!! It's a laugh so you don't cry moment? I do that A LOT!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yes, its one of those laughs! Ive had a terrible day with the youngest 2 :dohh:Click to expand...

Grayson is soo bad recently he's just pure evil in him he constantly screams no to me and smacks me and today he's been so naughty threw a vase so I sent him to bed to hear a scream ( scared one ) run up the stairs he's dragged his bed to the window and climbed up and opened the window thank god for safety catches!! 

I've put him in the car and took him round my mates so I can have 5 mins peace from him he's too much to handle this is when I hate being a single parent!!


----------



## grich2011

Tower6 said:


> Ats an awesome pic!!! How many weeks?

9 weeks 4 days! :)


----------



## peanutmomma

grich2011 said:


> <-- ultrasound from this morning. It wouldn't stop moving all over very cool to see!


WoW!! your picture is so clear I am jealous. Very nice


----------



## grich2011

Now I cant wait until next week for another one :)


----------



## Dazed125

LoraLoo said:


> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Mimomma what a lovely pic!
> 
> I dont know why Ive just got in a sulk, but i have :dohh: I blame the hormones :haha:
> 
> Im sick to death of my Mum telling me how wonderful so-and-so looks when theyre pregnant. Never says that about me, but Oh Jills looking fantastic for carrying twins, and Katie is ever so neat, and oh Jills little boys such a well behaved child. I just snapped on the phoned 'yes, so you keep telling me!'
> 
> She probably says that about you to other people xClick to expand...
> 
> She wont say it about my William though, hes one of the worst behaved children i know :rofl: I dont know why im laughing he is an absolute menace! lol xClick to expand...

He's your menace though!  xxx


----------



## Tower6

Thnx peanut!! Yes baby is totally a baby now it was kicking and sucks on its hands and punching its arms when the mw would scan right in top of it :) they are totally little babies now :) and at the end if the 10th week they are now called fetus's! Can't wait for all of our appointments in two weeks!!


----------



## peanutmomma

I just look pregnant this week. LOL :kiss::dohh:
15 days til I see baby peanut again and I am so jealous of everyone whose seen their LO this week.
 



Attached Files:







10w4d 003.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## teacup22

peanutmomma said:


> I just look pregnant this week. LOL :kiss::dohh:
> 15 days til I see baby peanut again and I am so jealous of everyone whose seen their LO this week.

Lovely bump!! 14 days for me... Going so slowly now :(


----------



## Tower6

Confession-
Why is it that when I should be happy to find out that 2 family members are pregnant I fin myself really annoyed? I feel really bad that I'm so not happy but I really wanted this baby to be the only one as I've has all the other kids at the same time as my mom plus other family members. Well this baby was going to be the first in DH's family to be born in 13 years an now 2 of his cousins are having babies 1 in nov and 1 in dec. I sound like such a horrible person.... And really selfish :( I guess I should get over it, I mean it's not like I'm trying to get pregnant and I cant but they did, but it just sucks cuz no one had had a baby in years and then we start trying and now they were tryin too and ended up pregnant within a month or 2 of me


----------



## Angeltk42

Idk when I seen my LO again it might not be till 20 week scan which is 9 week away!!!! ack! I can't deal with that! If only they made home Ultrasound machines (for a reasonable price) we would all have one!!! hahaha


----------



## Tower6

Sorry for that rant I need to get over it


----------



## Tower6

Angel I didn't realize that we are only a day apart!


----------



## MandaAnda

LoraLoo said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> Everything ok so far at my 10 week reassurance scan this morning. Whew! Measuring 10+3, which matches LMP. But I'm sticking with 10 weeks since I know when I ovulated.
> 
> Beautiful pic! How they go from just being a blob to looking and being an actual proper little baby within the space of a couple of weeks is just amazing! When is your next scan? xClick to expand...

Next scan is 30th April for the nuchal translucency. Not long....eeek! :thumbup:



peanutmomma said:


> OMG!! your picture made me cry :cry: happy happy tears though I promise. I am at 10 weeks 3 days today so my Little Peanut is kind of looking the same AWESOME!!! It officially looks like a baby in there WOW!! I am so happy for you. I can't wait until the 26th for our 12 week scan and CVS and Nauctural? I can't spell today sorry. Mind if I show DH your picture on here when he gets home? I want him to see how much of a difference a week or so makes.

Sorry I'm only just replying. I have an unwell toddler and crashed out with him last night. But, yes, of course! :flower:


----------



## Angeltk42

Tower6 said:


> Angel I didn't realize that we are only a day apart!

woohoo!! yeah I just saw that we are only a day off!! That is awesome. :) What is your due date?


----------



## Tower6

Nov 1st but I'll have it in October because I always have my babies early because of size, but Im staying on the nov thread because I love all you ladies:)


----------



## Tower6

Peanut that baby bump is grooooowing :) mine looks just like yours do idk how I've gained 15 pounds ad you've gained 4.4 :( 
I havent even eaten horrible however I still feel like I MUST do better.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Is anyone having any cravings yet when they aren't feeling sick?

The last couple of days I've felt like my appetite is back and having a massive urge to eat cauliflower cheese after seeing it on a tv program just now.


----------



## brinib

Tower6 said:


> Confession-
> Why is it that when I should be happy to find out that 2 family members are pregnant I fin myself really annoyed? I feel really bad that I'm so not happy but I really wanted this baby to be the only one as I've has all the other kids at the same time as my mom plus other family members. Well this baby was going to be the first in DH's family to be born in 13 years an now 2 of his cousins are having babies 1 in nov and 1 in dec. I sound like such a horrible person.... And really selfish :( I guess I should get over it, I mean it's not like I'm trying to get pregnant and I cant but they did, but it just sucks cuz no one had had a baby in years and then we start trying and now they were tryin too and ended up pregnant within a month or 2 of me

Tower-- I totally get that you are disappointed that they are stealing your thunder! Maybe you will have the only boy or girl! On the other hand, how AMAZING for your lo that they will get to grow up with cousins exactly the same age? I would have loved that. All of my cousins are 10 years older or younger than my brother and I :)


----------



## Tower6

I know and I should be happy for that. Never having your own moment comes with me coming from a family of 13 kids, and my parents already have 21 grand kids in less than 19 years do there's kids everywhere. I think it will pass but for today I'm really bummed. It wasn't my family as much as I was so excited to have DHs family have our baby be the first in 13 years and now all 3 new ones are in his family. I know this too shall pass and it doesn't make me any less excited that we are havin our little miracle after we tried so hard and I just need to focus on that. 
Thanks!


----------



## peanutmomma

I get where you are coming from my twin. Tower I am here if you want to rant no problem with me. And thanks for replying about my growing belly. It looks bigger with clothes on. I don't know why though.


----------



## Tower6

I'll have to take an 11 week pic soon I've kit been so out of it. I have had a uti for months that they can't get to go away so yesterday they were weighing out the pros vs cons of suppressive therapy meaning that I have to take an antibiotic pill every single day till the day baby comes! It's so scary as I am not one for medicines but they said the risk to baby if you don't treat it is miscarriage or preterm labor due to the infection causing contractions :( scary! The weird thing is that I have NO symptoms and I haven't since the first time it was found and the infection is horrible I guess so they we're in shock that I cant feel it. Sooo I am headin to go get my last round of meds that I will be on until we start the daily treatments because I need to get to the 2nd tri for it to not pose a threat to the baby. I reallllly hope the meds today can end the uti because if it does ten I don't have to start the daily one. FXd for me


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> I'll have to take an 11 week pic soon I've kit been so out of it. I have had a uti for months that they can't get to go away so yesterday they were weighing out the pros vs cons of suppressive therapy meaning that I have to take an antibiotic pill every single day till the day baby comes! It's so scary as I am not one for medicines but they said the risk to baby if you don't treat it is miscarriage or preterm labor due to the infection causing contractions :( scary! The weird thing is that I have NO symptoms and I haven't since the first time it was found and the infection is horrible I guess so they we're in shock that I cant feel it. Sooo I am headin to go get my last round of meds that I will be on until we start the daily treatments because I need to get to the 2nd tri for it to not pose a threat to the baby. I reallllly hope the meds today can end the uti because if it does ten I don't have to start the daily one. FXd for me


:dust::dust: and FX for you I hope these anitbiotics stop the dumb uti


----------



## buddyIV

Tower6 said:


> I'll have to take an 11 week pic soon I've kit been so out of it. I have had a uti for months that they can't get to go away so yesterday they were weighing out the pros vs cons of suppressive therapy meaning that I have to take an antibiotic pill every single day till the day baby comes! It's so scary as I am not one for medicines but they said the risk to baby if you don't treat it is miscarriage or preterm labor due to the infection causing contractions :( scary! The weird thing is that I have NO symptoms and I haven't since the first time it was found and the infection is horrible I guess so they we're in shock that I cant feel it. Sooo I am headin to go get my last round of meds that I will be on until we start the daily treatments because I need to get to the 2nd tri for it to not pose a threat to the baby. I reallllly hope the meds today can end the uti because if it does ten I don't have to start the daily one. FXd for me

Hope it clears up asap! :flower:


----------



## Mojitogirly

Hi everyone!

I'm Kelly, living in Glasgow & due my second baby 22nd November eeeek x


----------



## peanutmomma

Mojitogirly said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm Kelly, living in Glasgow & due my second baby 22nd November eeeek x


welcome hey my name is also Kelly I am from the states though. But, I am scottish and my family came from scottland 3 generations ago.


----------



## Gemie

Hi mojitogirly :hi:


----------



## brinib

Had a rough day emotionally and I feel dumb about it. I was exhausted today, DS poo'd SIX times and each time I had to change him I retched violently. He was needy and clingy, I was short tempered and tired. When DH finally got home I went and sat on the stairs in the basement and cried because I have no idea how I will cope with two. I know it's mostly hormones. I feel bad because I'm not being a great mommy for DS because I'm so tired and not feeling well. :nope:


----------



## Creative

Welcome to the Sparklers kelly!:flower:


----------



## Dazed125

Mojitogirly said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm Kelly, living in Glasgow & due my second baby 22nd November eeeek x

Hi Kelly, congrats and welcome x


----------



## Dazed125

brinib said:


> Had a rough day emotionally and I feel dumb about it. I was exhausted today, DS poo'd SIX times and each time I had to change him I retched violently. He was needy and clingy, I was short tempered and tired. When DH finally got home I went and sat on the stairs in the basement and cried because I have no idea how I will cope with two. I know it's mostly hormones. I feel bad because I'm not being a great mommy for DS because I'm so tired and not feeling well. :nope:

Huge hugs, it must be really hard with one already. I am so tired and grumpy, partly from hormones but also from feeling sick all the time, I really snapped at OH yesterday for no good reason so I know how you feel. Hope your feeling better today x

Oooohhhh I've turned into a blueberry - yay!


----------



## buddyIV

Mojitogirly said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm Kelly, living in Glasgow & due my second baby 22nd November eeeek x

Hi! Another 2nd time Scottish Mummy here...congrats on your pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## buddyIV

Oh...bit pointless but...9 weeks today :cloud9:


----------



## teacup22

Yey for 9 weeks buddy! 
Woke up feeling sick again but my tummy is rumbling... Not sure if I'm going to be sick or I'm really hungry? Very weird... I never wake up hungry!


----------



## lovehearts

I always wake up hungry :haha:

Happy 9 weeks buddy :) 

Welcome Kelly :flower:


----------



## LoraLoo

Not pointless, congrats buddy! 

Welcome Kelly!

How is everyone?

I woke up with a bit more energy this morning (no thanks to my little 6am alarm clock aka William :wacko:) so I have spent the morning gutting mine, Amys and the boys bedroom. Caitlyn can do her own, I opened her door and closed it again quickly! Honestly, those kids do not need bedrooms they need pigstys. Should see the pile of dirty washing on my landing! I found it stuffed in drawers, stuffed behind drawers, under the bed, IN the bed! :dohh: And the hubby isnt much better.

Feeling pretty tired and sickly now so leaving the rest til later. Promised the kids (myself :winkwink:) a KFC for helping!


----------



## teacup22

Yesterday was obviously just a good day because I feel dreadful again today... :(
Thought the sick was subsiding :(
Enjoy the KFC later Lora!!


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> Yesterday was obviously just a good day because I feel dreadful again today... :(
> Thought the sick was subsiding :(
> Enjoy the KFC later Lora!!

Aw, bless ya :hugs: I puked up last night but feel a little better today. I cant wait til we can all post our sickness has gone! Least we are all in it together :hugs:


----------



## teacup22

I just feel awful, exhausted and like I'm going to puke constantly :( 
I'm so tired I fell asleep whist giving DS a cuddle earlier.....
I can feel another puke coming on too! 
Can't wait till I feel better.. Roll on 2nd tri :)


----------



## lovehearts

I feel good today, my son lay in till 9.30 and it's really helped. My husband is off too so it's always easier when he's around. My sickness doesn't seem as bad, still there but not half as bad..... Should I be worried? Or is it just the magic 9 weeks for me? 

We are sorting out our back room today as we still have stuff in boxes from when we moved in October :rofl:

Well deserved KFC lora! 

:hugs: tower

Xx


----------



## teacup22

I'm sick of being sick now :hissy:
3 times in 10 mins is a record.....


----------



## Gemie

Hi girls, I could do with doing that *lora* just don't have the motivation!

Chris has taken poppy into the garden to tidy up and I'm researching how to go about making her a giant cupcake for her birthday tea party on Wednesday wish me luck! :haha:

Thankfully I've not been sick this pregnancy at all, I just feel it on and off usually during the night but as soon as Iut my seabands on it goes thankfully. X


----------



## Dazed125

Do seabands really help Gemie? I have ordered some because, well, at this point anything is worth a shot!!!


----------



## Gemie

Dazed125 said:


> Do seabands really help Gemie? I have ordered some because, well, at this point anything is worth a shot!!!

Well I can only speak for my mild nausea. I've not experienced gut wrenching morning sickness but yes they work really well and take the sickness off in a matter of 10minutes. Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

The wristbands didnt work for me, but then i only tried them in my pregnancies with the girls when i was listerally puking up every 15 mins :wacko: I dont think i could cope with that again, Im so glad this pregnancy has been easier on me sickness wise, only been sick a handful of times though i do still feel lousy.

Lovehearts, honestly thats nothing- friend of the family still has boxes in her cellar and she moves 23 years ago :shock: :haha: Glad u got a lie in, mucho jealous! 

Gemie- is she having a little party? :) xx


----------



## Gemie

Only a little tea party for the family *lora* chris' parents are up visiting from Portsmouth and other family will be popping round :) x


----------



## lovehearts

:rofl: 23 years is excessive. 

Iv given up on sorting the back room now, left hubby to it. I haven't got the energy. 

Family party sounds lovely gemie. Good luck with the cake. 

I use sea bands too and they do take the edge off for me. I have had them on constantly now for 3 days and I think that's why I feel better, I was taking them on and off before where as I have slept in them the last few nights. 

X


----------



## LoraLoo

Sounds perfect to me Gem :) xx

I might give the wrist bands a try, they may have more effect with me this time as im not as sickly? 

We should be nearing the end now, surely ladies? x


----------



## Angeltk42

I had a surprisingly nausea free day yesterday but still exhausted! took a 3 hour nap after work. I woke up with a bit more energy this morning despite not falling asleep until 330am and having to be up by 7:30am. Well let's be honest I snoozed that alarm clock 3 times so I really didn't get up till 7:50 lol. :) 

I am happy for the nausea to go away. The other symptoms can stay if they must but nausea is dreadful. Last week I think was my worst week. This week was considerably better. I hope it stays that way. 

BRING ON 2nd Tri we are all getting so close!! :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Cant wait to see the back of 1st tri! When do we move over- it is 13 weeks or 14? x


----------



## teacup22

13.3 I think.. Lol


----------



## Gemie

It can't come soon enough :wacko:


----------



## teacup22

Gemie said:


> It can't come soon enough :wacko:

I know!! Fast forward the next 2 weeks please :D


----------



## buddyIV

I thought I was feeling better, but then started retching when I walked past the bin :haha: I have to go to work tonight and I know it's going to be a struggle to keep myself from gagging all over the place...urgh! 

Had my booking in appointment, and should get the date for the next scan within the next 10 days, which is exciting! 

Little pity party for me: I was a little disappointed that, because of the horror-show that was DS's birth, I'm going to be on the "red pathway", which means absolutely no chance of a water birth, or midwife led unit. It's gutting that the incompetence of the staff during the last birth not only led to crappy consequences then, but also restricts my options now. But, all I want is a normal delivery and a healthy baby, so red pathway it is!


----------



## peanutmomma

oh I am so sorry for you ladies feeling ill today. I haven't felt sick like nausea in over a week. I am lucky I guess. I am almost over my cold though :happydance:
I now have these random coughing spats where I can't breathe at all and will cough and cough. I literally feel like I am choking. Like something is laying on my chest and not allowing air to enter. It is so scary. I cry because it takes almost a full minute of coughing like I am wretching just to breathe again. The scariest thing I have ever experienced in my life for sure. 
Another thing that is getting to me now is the fact that I can't really sleep at all anymore. It takes me at least 2-3 hours to get comfortable then I have horrible dreams and wake up again. I think I fell asleep at 2 am last night and woke up at 4:30. I have tried to sleep since then and when I do I have awful dreams again. I hope things change real soon. 
I hope these next couple of weeks go by so quickly. I will still stalk this thread once in second trimester though because I love you all to much to just leave. 
I have been getting more energy lately as well as some of you have mentioned, but it is not too long before I am wiped out. I am curious to see how well I can make it up and down the stairs in another month or so. I have to take my time now because other wise I get light headed when going down them.


----------



## teacup22

peanutmomma said:


> oh I am so sorry for you ladies feeling ill today. I haven't felt sick like nausea in over a week. I am lucky I guess. I am almost over my cold though :happydance:
> I now have these random coughing spats where I can't breathe at all and will cough and cough. I literally feel like I am choking. Like something is laying on my chest and not allowing air to enter. It is so scary. I cry because it takes almost a full minute of coughing like I am wretching just to breathe again. The scariest thing I have ever experienced in my life for sure.
> Another thing that is getting to me now is the fact that I can't really sleep at all anymore. It takes me at least 2-3 hours to get comfortable then I have horrible dreams and wake up again. I think I fell asleep at 2 am last night and woke up at 4:30. I have tried to sleep since then and when I do I have awful dreams again. I hope things change real soon.
> I hope these next couple of weeks go by so quickly. I will still stalk this thread once in second trimester though because I love you all to much to just leave.
> I have been getting more energy lately as well as some of you have mentioned, but it is not too long before I am wiped out. I am curious to see how well I can make it up and down the stairs in another month or so. I have to take my time now because other wise I get light headed when going down them.

Tried a body pillow? I wouldn't be able to sleep without mine as my hips hurt.
Highly recommend one :)


----------



## 3boys

peanutmomma said:


> oh I am so sorry for you ladies feeling ill today. I haven't felt sick like nausea in over a week. I am lucky I guess. I am almost over my cold though :happydance:
> I now have these random coughing spats where I can't breathe at all and will cough and cough. I literally feel like I am choking. Like something is laying on my chest and not allowing air to enter. It is so scary. I cry because it takes almost a full minute of coughing like I am wretching just to breathe again. The scariest thing I have ever experienced in my life for sure.
> Another thing that is getting to me now is the fact that I can't really sleep at all anymore. It takes me at least 2-3 hours to get comfortable then I have horrible dreams and wake up again. I think I fell asleep at 2 am last night and woke up at 4:30. I have tried to sleep since then and when I do I have awful dreams again. I hope things change real soon.
> I hope these next couple of weeks go by so quickly. *I will still stalk this thread once in second trimester though because I love you all to much to just leave. *I have been getting more energy lately as well as some of you have mentioned, but it is not too long before I am wiped out. I am curious to see how well I can make it up and down the stairs in another month or so. I have to take my time now because other wise I get light headed when going down them.

why would you leave this thread after 1st tri hun?


----------



## peanutmomma

teacup22 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> oh I am so sorry for you ladies feeling ill today. I haven't felt sick like nausea in over a week. I am lucky I guess. I am almost over my cold though :happydance:
> I now have these random coughing spats where I can't breathe at all and will cough and cough. I literally feel like I am choking. Like something is laying on my chest and not allowing air to enter. It is so scary. I cry because it takes almost a full minute of coughing like I am wretching just to breathe again. The scariest thing I have ever experienced in my life for sure.
> Another thing that is getting to me now is the fact that I can't really sleep at all anymore. It takes me at least 2-3 hours to get comfortable then I have horrible dreams and wake up again. I think I fell asleep at 2 am last night and woke up at 4:30. I have tried to sleep since then and when I do I have awful dreams again. I hope things change real soon.
> I hope these next couple of weeks go by so quickly. I will still stalk this thread once in second trimester though because I love you all to much to just leave.
> I have been getting more energy lately as well as some of you have mentioned, but it is not too long before I am wiped out. I am curious to see how well I can make it up and down the stairs in another month or so. I have to take my time now because other wise I get light headed when going down them.
> 
> Tried a body pillow? I wouldn't be able to sleep without mine as my hips hurt.
> Highly recommend one :)Click to expand...


Yes we have two different kinds and that helps my knees and hips to not hurt, but my boobs and back and shoulders are never comfortable. I wear a sleeping bra too. The only new thing that has changed recently is that I am now SO HOT when trying to sleep, I am no longer cold. I start to sweat so badly so I skim down to just my bra and panties. And I can't even get remotely comfortable if I am not exactly on my side or back, the hip I lay on will ache and sometimes my tummy will hurt. I know not to sleep on my tummy. I have tried acetaminophen with Diphenhydramine like the Doctor suggested too.


----------



## peanutmomma

3boys said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> oh I am so sorry for you ladies feeling ill today. I haven't felt sick like nausea in over a week. I am lucky I guess. I am almost over my cold though :happydance:
> I now have these random coughing spats where I can't breathe at all and will cough and cough. I literally feel like I am choking. Like something is laying on my chest and not allowing air to enter. It is so scary. I cry because it takes almost a full minute of coughing like I am wretching just to breathe again. The scariest thing I have ever experienced in my life for sure.
> Another thing that is getting to me now is the fact that I can't really sleep at all anymore. It takes me at least 2-3 hours to get comfortable then I have horrible dreams and wake up again. I think I fell asleep at 2 am last night and woke up at 4:30. I have tried to sleep since then and when I do I have awful dreams again. I hope things change real soon.
> I hope these next couple of weeks go by so quickly. *I will still stalk this thread once in second trimester though because I love you all to much to just leave. *I have been getting more energy lately as well as some of you have mentioned, but it is not too long before I am wiped out. I am curious to see how well I can make it up and down the stairs in another month or so. I have to take my time now because other wise I get light headed when going down them.
> 
> why would you leave this thread after 1st tri hun?Click to expand...

I wouldn't I am just saying I know some ladies that were in a first tri thread and now they are in second tri they don't talk on the first one. I think its kind of mean to make connections for so many weeks then just leave. I won't do so


----------



## 3boys

but this thread isnt it first tri its in "pregnancy groups and discussions" so i thought we would all stay on this thread until babies are born no?


----------



## teacup22

3boys said:


> but this thread isnt it first tri its in "pregnancy groups and discussions" so i thought we would all stay on this thread until babies are born no?

Yep... :thumbup:


----------



## 3boys

teacup22 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> but this thread isnt it first tri its in "pregnancy groups and discussions" so i thought we would all stay on this thread until babies are born no?
> 
> Yep... :thumbup:Click to expand...

thank you i was confused there for a moment! lol!


----------



## teacup22

3boys said:


> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> but this thread isnt it first tri its in "pregnancy groups and discussions" so i thought we would all stay on this thread until babies are born no?
> 
> Yep... :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you i was confused there for a moment! lol!Click to expand...

I also just had a freak out / excited moment when you said babies born!! I've not even thought that far ahead yet.... :(


----------



## 3boys

its so exciting isnt it? although im only just starting to get a nights sleep since Jacob has been born so im a bit apprehensive about signing up for no sleep for another year but im sure i will get through it again! lol


----------



## peanutmomma

3boys said:


> but this thread isnt it first tri its in "pregnancy groups and discussions" so i thought we would all stay on this thread until babies are born no?

well, yes of course. I found it in First trimester forum so I assumed it was just in the first trimester forum my bad. Sorry and yes I planned to stay til baby is born and share even there after. I will need any and all advice I can get when baby comes and who better to receive the advice from but ladies whom I trust


----------



## teacup22

Oh no! My DS has been a 'challenging' sleeper too... 
I hope this one likes its sleep like mummy and isn't like daddy like our DS! Lol


----------



## Dazed125

3boys said:


> but this thread isnt it first tri its in "pregnancy groups and discussions" so i thought we would all stay on this thread until babies are born no?

I'm in this till the end (and hope to keep in touch after) I can't wait to see all your bumps turn into babies!!!

Xxx


----------



## 3boys

peanutmomma said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> but this thread isnt it first tri its in "pregnancy groups and discussions" so i thought we would all stay on this thread until babies are born no?
> 
> well, yes of course. I found it in First trimester forum so I assumed it was just in the first trimester forum my bad. Sorry and yes I planned to stay til baby is born and share even there after. I will need any and all advice I can get when baby comes and who better to receive the advice from but ladies whom I trustClick to expand...

ah i think this threads have a habit of forming in first tri etc. and then are moved by moderators. I am very much looking forward to sharing this journey with you guys and i had a little bit of a panic when i thought u would all be leaving me in a week or 2 as im nearly 3wks behind most of you x


----------



## 3boys

teacup22 said:


> Oh no! My DS has been a 'challenging' sleeper too...
> I hope this one likes its sleep like mummy and isn't like daddy like our DS! Lol

my first 2 babies slept through the night from 6wks. I thought all babies were the same but since my 3rd they have been progressively worse at sleeping. Jacob was still feeding every 2hrs through the night at 8months i thought i was going to die from exaustion. i swore no more, lol. he started sttn in jan and i was pregnant in feb! what can i say im baby mad lol.


----------



## 3boys

Dazed125 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> but this thread isnt it first tri its in "pregnancy groups and discussions" so i thought we would all stay on this thread until babies are born no?
> 
> I'm in this till the end (and hope to keep in touch after) I can't wait to see all your bumps turn into babies!!!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

I think its always amazing how pregnancy "feels" like forever but it actually passes in such a short space of time.


----------



## Angeltk42

3boys said:


> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> but this thread isnt it first tri its in "pregnancy groups and discussions" so i thought we would all stay on this thread until babies are born no?
> 
> I'm in this till the end (and hope to keep in touch after) I can't wait to see all your bumps turn into babies!!!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think its always amazing how pregnancy "feels" like forever but it actually passes in such a short space of time.Click to expand...

It "feels" like forever because we are all panicking thinking something is going to go horribly wrong. We will probably scream at our friends and family who say "wow the 9 months were fast" when we are delivering our little bundles and I know i'm going to say "NO!!! it was the longest 9 months of my life!!" lol 
Shoot a week feels like an eternity!! But I look back and go wow it's only been 3 weeks since my first scan. I could have sworn that 1st scan was 2 months ago! lol


----------



## 3boys

Angeltk42 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> but this thread isnt it first tri its in "pregnancy groups and discussions" so i thought we would all stay on this thread until babies are born no?
> 
> I'm in this till the end (and hope to keep in touch after) I can't wait to see all your bumps turn into babies!!!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think its always amazing how pregnancy "feels" like forever but it actually passes in such a short space of time.Click to expand...
> 
> It "feels" like forever because we are all panicking thinking something is going to go horribly wrong. We will probably scream at our friends and family who say "wow the 9 months were fast" when we are delivering our little bundles and I know i'm going to say "NO!!! it was the longest 9 months of my life!!" lol
> Shoot a week feels like an eternity!! But I look back and go wow it's only been 3 weeks since my first scan. I could have sworn that 1st scan was 2 months ago! lolClick to expand...

how very true but it wont feel so long or as torturous (is that even a word lol) when we are on the other side with our cute little bundles. x


----------



## Angeltk42

3boys said:


> how very true but it wont feel so long or as torturous (is that even a word lol) when we are on the other side with our cute little bundles. x

Nope that is when we will be wishing time was slowing down!! They grow up so fast! We won't stop worrying... Just a different kind of worry! lol


----------



## LoraLoo

Ive just been looking at booking some Mickey Mouse tickets, its a show thingy lol, its not til August. I was sat thinking that was ages away, but its not is it- we are already nearly midway through April, August will be here in no time, then a couple of months later so will our babies :cloud9:

On a down note, think Im starting with Thrush again :( :nope: I was plagued with it in my pregnancy with William, Im hoping its not going to be the case again. Anyone else suffer in pregnancy?


----------



## teacup22

Angeltk42 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> how very true but it wont feel so long or as torturous (is that even a word lol) when we are on the other side with our cute little bundles. x
> 
> Nope that is when we will be wishing time was slowing down!! They grow up so fast! We won't stop worrying... Just a different kind of worry! lolClick to expand...

It is a totally different worry BUT at least when they are here we can touch them and hold them, look at them and kiss them all the time.....
I hate that you can't do any of that when they are in our bellies :cry:


----------



## Dazed125

I agree teacup, it's not being able to see my bean and what's going on that makes me worry so much!! Xxx


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> Ive just been looking at booking some Mickey Mouse tickets, its a show thingy lol, its not til August. I was sat thinking that was ages away, but its not is it- we are already nearly midway through April, August will be here in no time, then a couple of months later so will our babies :cloud9:
> 
> On a down note, think Im starting with Thrush again :( :nope: I was plagued with it in my pregnancy with William, Im hoping its not going to be the case again. Anyone else suffer in pregnancy?

Well all have big bumps in August! 
I only got thrush once when pregnant with DS but was the first and last time I ever had it... Poor you it's horrid!


----------



## Angeltk42

teacup22 said:


> It is a totally different worry BUT at least when they are here we can touch them and hold them, look at them and kiss them all the time.....
> I hate that you can't do any of that when they are in our bellies :cry:




Dazed125 said:


> I agree teacup, it's not being able to see my bean and what's going on that makes me worry so much!! Xxx

Not being able to see or check that my lil bean is ok makes me crazy!! 
I need a weekly scan and even then I would probably stress. smh I'm a mess! lol


----------



## brinib

Complete empathy on the terrible sleeping babies. DS didn't sleep through the night until 11 months, and he still goes through phases where he's up 3 times in a night. Often he will wake up screaming at 1am and cry for 5 min and then put himself back to sleep-- meanwhile I'm WIDE AWAKE. He's got me trained to wake up at 1am, 4am and 5:30 am whether he does or not....

Praying for a good sleeper this time around! One of my friends had her second in January and he was sleeping 5 hours at a stretch at two months old and her first was a terrible sleeper too, so I'm hoping I will get that kind of luck!


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Ive just been looking at booking some Mickey Mouse tickets, its a show thingy lol, its not til August. I was sat thinking that was ages away, but its not is it- we are already nearly midway through April, August will be here in no time, then a couple of months later so will our babies :cloud9:
> 
> *On a down note, think Im starting with Thrush again   I was plagued with it in my pregnancy with William, Im hoping its not going to be the case again. Anyone else suffer in pregnancy*?

Honestly Hun. You won't go far wrong investing in some pure organic coconut oil, I've had thrush on and off since I was a teen and hits is the only stuff that works within a few days and is completely natural it's so good for all manner of things, even gets rid of cradle cap so it's an investment that pays for itself over and over again :thumbup:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Organic-Extra-Virgin-Coconut-460g/dp/B005JTHPDW


----------



## teacup22

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Ive just been looking at booking some Mickey Mouse tickets, its a show thingy lol, its not til August. I was sat thinking that was ages away, but its not is it- we are already nearly midway through April, August will be here in no time, then a couple of months later so will our babies :cloud9:
> 
> *On a down note, think Im starting with Thrush again   I was plagued with it in my pregnancy with William, Im hoping its not going to be the case again. Anyone else suffer in pregnancy*?
> 
> Honestly Hun. You won't go far wrong investing in some pure organic coconut oil, I've had thrush on and off since I was a teen and hits is the only stuff that works within a few days and is completely natural it's so good for all manner of things, even gets rid of cradle cap so it's an investment that pays for itself over and over again :thumbup:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Organic-Extra-Virgin-Coconut-460g/dp/B005JTHPDWClick to expand...

Love this! Also great for sore bfing nipples when the time comes....


----------



## veryproudmum

I am :) November 9th


----------



## Gemie

Talking of sleeping babies both of mine have slept through since 10 weeks ish, poppy has to have around 15 hours a night now and loves her own room.

I know we've jinxed ourselves having another :dohh:


----------



## peanutmomma

veryproudmum said:


> I am :) November 9th

welcome I am Nov. 03 right now so we are pretty close


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Ive just been looking at booking some Mickey Mouse tickets, its a show thingy lol, its not til August. I was sat thinking that was ages away, but its not is it- we are already nearly midway through April, August will be here in no time, then a couple of months later so will our babies :cloud9:
> 
> *On a down note, think Im starting with Thrush again   I was plagued with it in my pregnancy with William, Im hoping its not going to be the case again. Anyone else suffer in pregnancy*?
> 
> Honestly Hun. You won't go far wrong investing in some pure organic coconut oil, I've had thrush on and off since I was a teen and hits is the only stuff that works within a few days and is completely natural it's so good for all manner of things, even gets rid of cradle cap so it's an investment that pays for itself over and over again :thumbup:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Organic-Extra-Virgin-Coconut-460g/dp/B005JTHPDWClick to expand...

Thanks so much will give this a try! xx


----------



## veryproudmum

peanutmomma said:


> veryproudmum said:
> 
> 
> I am :) November 9th
> 
> welcome I am Nov. 03 right now so we are pretty closeClick to expand...

Hi :flower: very close how are you finding your pregnancy so far?


----------



## peanutmomma

veryproudmum said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veryproudmum said:
> 
> 
> I am :) November 9th
> 
> welcome I am Nov. 03 right now so we are pretty closeClick to expand...
> 
> Hi :flower: very close how are you finding your pregnancy so far?Click to expand...

its all new to me right now I am issues with sleeping at night and wanting a proper bump. But I don't have MS any longer and actually am starting to want certain foods. How about yourself?


----------



## grich2011

I don't know how to not get addicted to using my Doppler, originally I thought the hubby would be the one to say lets wait but he is asking if we can use it :). It's such a great feeling being able to hear the heartbeat when you want to. I can't wait until we are all to the second trimester! Who all is finding out the sex of their baby? Hubby and I can't decide it's our first and he wants to but I don't.


----------



## peanutmomma

we will be finding out because we feel its nice to not call the baby IT the whole time in utero but call the baby by its name


----------



## grich2011

That is a good reason do you already have names picked out? We do :)


----------



## Angeltk42

I'm definitely finding out!! It kills me not knowing! lol Already have names too!


----------



## Gemie

Can't wait to find out!! And we have names too :thumbup:


----------



## Dazed125

We are finding out, in part because I'm impatient, In part because I want to plan and decorate the nursery according to gender but mainly because we want to call our baby by name ASAP


----------



## Dazed125

And yeah we have our names also


----------



## grich2011

I think that the main reason we would do it is so we can call it by its name but I think that so many people find out and it would be something special but i guess the whole process is special lol I'm to indecisive


----------



## pa2k84

We were not going to find out with our first until the scan and we were asked and both said yes!! Hit the sales afterwards and got loads cute outfits! 
This time have both said no won't find out but my symptoms have been sooo different from last time everyone we have told has said must be a girl and now i have a girl fixed in my mind so need to know!


----------



## laura3103

I need to find out to plan and buy everything I found out with the other 2 so will with this one too and fob is paying for our private scan to find out! 

Girls thank you for all the positive things you have said I feel loads better the last 2 days haven't worried as much either and I'm excited about my midwife app next week to fill my green notes out! 

Think going to college yesterday to see the girls there and have a proper adult convo helped me as I've been stuck in the house with just the kids! 

I also have a bump ( well rounder flabby belly ) and I think I'm going to be huge this pregnancy as I can't stop eating which fob is actually looking forward too ( he's weird lol )


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> I need to find out to plan and buy everything I found out with the other 2 so will with this one too and fob is paying for our private scan to find out!
> 
> Girls thank you for all the positive things you have said I feel loads better the last 2 days haven't worried as much either and I'm excited about my midwife app next week to fill my green notes out!
> 
> Think going to college yesterday to see the girls there and have a proper adult convo helped me as I've been stuck in the house with just the kids!
> 
> *I also have a bump ( well rounder flabby belly ) and I think I'm going to be huge this pregnancy as I can't stop eating which fob is actually looking forward too ( he's weird lol* )

:haha:


----------



## Tower6

I never really thought about having to move tri's I just thought this whole thread would move from 1-2-3 and we would just stay the people in it? Since we range almost a full month apart we will just always have some that switch before others. I got so excited thinking about all of us having our babies!! Then I cried lol I am so excited to have so many of us all so close an literally going through every little symptom together (even tmi) that we don't share with anyone at home since our bfp's! 
As far as all 3 of my kids- they slept through the night ONLY because they were all ALL in our beds while I nursed them all night! Sooo bad!! They wouldn't sleep in their own beds and never even took naps unless we were in the car. So this time I am determined to do it different. My sisters kids all get laid down for naps and bedtime and they say goodnight and the kids literally fall asleep within 5 minutes! Even when all our huge family gets together they put them in a room wherever we all are and they go to sleep! It blows my mind. I need to be better at that this time because I know how much I need nap time to clean and re group and how having kids in our bed every night will take away from our marriage. I loved having them in bed with me but that's exactly why this time I need to teach them to be content on it's own. So this will be fun and interesting to go all the way thru birth and motherhood with all of you!!!


----------



## Tower6

And peanut I'm glad to hear that someone else isn't sick. I only got nauseas 3 times and have still never had sore boobs or anything. I think the reason I cried at the scan the other day was because in my head I was so sure the baby wasn't growing :( aside from the migraine spell I had last weekend I have never thrown up- the only thing I've had this whole pregnancy is tiredness. I have been extremely worried about it cuz I was sick for 5 months all day everyday with the other kids but I guess it happens an baby is fine. 


So does anyone have a feeling what they're having? Like just a gut intuition?


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> And peanut I'm glad to hear that someone else isn't sick. I only got nauseas 3 times and have still never had sore boobs or anything. I think the reason I cried at the scan the other day was because in my head I was so sure the baby wasn't growing :( aside from the migraine spell I had last weekend I have never thrown up- the only thing I've had this whole pregnancy is tiredness. I have been extremely worried about it cuz I was sick for 5 months all day everyday with the other kids but I guess it happens an baby is fine.
> 
> 
> So does anyone have a feeling what they're having? Like just a gut intuition?

I'm sure we're team :blue: :)


----------



## brinib

So does anyone have a feeling what they're having? Like just a gut intuition?[/QUOTE said:

> Gut feeling = boy but keep fantasizing it is a girl. I was 100% certain with my first that I was having a girl and was WRONG so I do not trust my intuition at all. :)


----------



## Tower6

Lol

Gemie- what makes you think boy? I'm just curious because I think boy too cuz this time is so different than my girls, but I also have no idea what the difference feels like because I've only had girls lol so im very interested


----------



## Gemie

Well with poppy I was nauseous from day one until the day she was born, I had no appetite and nothing ever appealed to me, I had killer headaches from early on af pains from the start.
and this time I've only had mild nausea, no af pains no real anything I just feel okay like I did when I was pregnant with ds although a long time ago I remember it lol x


----------



## buddyIV

I hope we all stick together on here...I'd be disappointed to miss out on everyone's news if we didn't! I just assumed we'd be here, on this massive thread, till after the babies are born and a new November Sparklers thread turns up for 2014!

We didn't find out with DS, but I always knew he was a boy (to the extent that we only ever picked out boys names). So far I have no idea with this one, but am pretty sure that we'll leave it till the birth. My only reason for finding out early is to help DS bond by being able to talk about his little brother/sister, but I know there are lots of other ways of helping bonding.


----------



## peanutmomma

grich2011 said:


> That is a good reason do you already have names picked out? We do :)

Yes we do we are pretty set on it as well


----------



## Tower6

If it comes down to pregnancy related symptoms I have ready decided its a boy- I'm just 100% different than with all my girls. My DH knew before I even tested that I was preggo- an he never mentioned even once in 6 months of trying that he thought I was. And then from when he said I just know your pregnant he also said and it's a boy. Like so sure of this it's crazy. I keep telling him"let's prepare that it COULD be a girl" ( I do only have 3 girls an zero boys) lol but nope he just says no its a boy I just know haha I will admit when I was like 5 weeks I went to some thrift shops and I bought some little boy stuff, guilty! Then the other day when I say the baby punching and kicking I was immediately like - omg he's so cute! 
Now with all that being said I have now started to doubt myself and started thinking "well what If because I'm so set on a boy it's a girl" and "I shouldn't even think for a second it's a boy cuz I only make girls" and that were gonna have a girl just because we are so sure it's a boy... Hahaha so now my mind and intuition are playing games on me and I forget what my gut even thinks. Hahaha wow I sound nuts in this ramble! 
Anyway my point is I really think boy but because I think it'd be too good to be true now I think girl. And I CAN'T WAIT to find out!!!! We're so excited!


----------



## Tower6

Oh and we only have boy names. I haven't really even thought of girl ones at all and we love the boy ones. I'm preparing myself to be shocked if they say "girl"


----------



## peanutmomma

I was so totally thinking boy because I am already rounding out and getting a little bump. My sister and all the ladies on both sides of my family even DH family that have had boys say they showed earlier and were more round with boys. BUT, I have been reading old wives tales about pregnancy and have noticed some new things that are starting which are following the old wives tales. Like, I read your boobs get bigger with girls and mine are up almost 3 sizes already from 34B to 36C and the C is getting to small and bra is almost to tight for comfort now. Also, I have never had so many pimples on face in my life. I actually take pride in the fact that at any point in time I have NEVER had more than 2 pimples on my face at once. now, I have like 8. And the fact that the OB doctor asked me twice how sure I was on my LMP because baby has measured smaller than that date. I know exactly when I started because I was at work and had to have my male boss let me into the office to get a tampon. So I am guessing I ov'd late and we DTD 12-15 days after cycle day one and that would make the EDD Nov. 03. But, the way I have measured moves the date and I know that male producing sperm only lives 2-3 days in the vagina and female producing sperm is thought to live up to 7 days. I/ We are happy either way. And I always thought I wanted a boy if I had the choice, but I keep being drawn to baby girls in public and baby girl things. And I have fallen in love with our girl name as has DH.


----------



## brinib

peanutmomma-- my boobs were CRAZY huge when I was pregnant with my son. I went from a 32DD to a 34H! I was buying new bras every other month for awhile! Interestingly this time for me they haven't gotten bigger at all yet, but that might be because I'm still breastfeeding.

We have the opposite with names-- we have several girl names but are having a hard time agreeing on a boys name (I think we might have one). We used up our one name on DS! :)


----------



## grich2011

All we have is one boy and one girl name and we are in love with both names :) to bad it's not twins!


----------



## Angeltk42

I think in my gut it is a girl.... My boobs haven't gotten huge but I have had the pimple thing BAD and not just on face but like on my body... Weird I actually never had many pimples my whole life one here or there but since being pregnant I get them constantly.... I don't have a preference either way I love boys they tend to be momma boys and cuddly but girls are fun to dress up so I would be ecstatic with either. I have a definite girl name and 2 options for boy first names but leaning more toward one. Fob has three boys from his marriage so the only reason I want a girl slightly over a boy is bc I don't want to compare his relationship with his boys to his relationship with my son bc if I have a girl his relationship with her will be different from the boys regardless. Idk if that makes sense except in my head hahahaha


----------



## teacup22

I really think we're having another boy even though my symptoms have been totally different! Just my feeling :)


----------



## miss_kseniya

I keep unintenially referring to bean as 'he' so maybe it's intuition telling me it's a boy?

I stilll feel a bit strange about not having many sypmtoms as I'm only 9 weeks. My nauseous feeling has totally eased off and appetite is back with a vengeance. In fact if it wasn't for the fact I am sleeping terribly at night, and dry heave everytime i brush my teeth, then I would start to question if this pregnancy is all in my head. I don't even feel overly tired like everyone else seems to be (which is odd given how badly I am sleeping). I am still having the achey, stretching feelings though, so that must be a good sign.

Please tell me someone else feels like me at the mo


----------



## sunnysun

Hi all!

I'm 7weeks and 1day today, very nervous as I've had 3 mcs, would love to have a bit of Pma so will stalk you all if you don't mind :)
My first scan showed a tiny heart beat, the next one is next week, taking one step at the time ;)


----------



## Dazed125

Hi Sunny, nice to have you here

I've got a feeling bean is a girl, just my gut instinct - although I do tend to refer to it as a he.....sooooooo long till we can find out!!!  x


----------



## 3boys

I have been pregnant with 4 boys and 1 girl and for me there was absolutely no difference in my pregnancies. I was sure my little girl was another boy cos i thought my morning sickness would have to be worse or my bump different but there were no differences so i guess i will just have to wait until november to find out what i am having. X


----------



## 3boys

Hi and welcome sunnysun


I forgot to mention my daughter runs around with my scan pic talking about her new brother, maybe she knows something i dont i would love another girl so she can have a sister.


----------



## laura3103

3boys said:


> Hi and welcome sunnysun
> 
> 
> *I forgot to mention my daughter runs around with my scan pic talking about her new brother, maybe she knows something i dont i would love another girl so she can have a sister.*

*

*

She might only be saying brother as that's all she as fxd for a lovely little girl so she can have a sister xxx


----------



## laura3103

Well girls I have just retched that much from the smell of a banana I have just peed myself! 

I can't honestly tell what im having this time both my other pregnancies were very similar I was convinced I was having another girl with my son that when they told me at a private sexing scan I was actually a little disappointed ( for seconds ) then got all excited. 
This time it's totally different constant achy period pains, nausea, retching, I've gone off my favourite pregnancy food of cream cakes and I'm just eating I've lollies like that have gone out of fashion. 

I'm hoping for a little girl tho as I have the name sorted I'm struggling to decide on a boys name ( these are picked without the fobs input lol ) I may let him pick a boys name as long as I like it lol!!


----------



## teacup22

Think I found babies hb but it was really quiet.... Doppler picked it up as 163 bpm! 
Think ill try tonight when I have more time :)


----------



## Dazed125

So exciting teacup, I want a Doppler sooooo bad!!!


----------



## teacup22

Plus placenta REALLY does sound like gale force winds lol


----------



## 3boys

one of my main symptoms of it being a girl is that its due in november :haha: because all 4 of my boys have been born in February so it really would be breaking tradition if it was a boy :rofl:


----------



## cassafrass

Hi girls ! Checking in its been a while. I've been sooooooo sick and been srruggling to keep water down .. it seems to get worse like every other day .. strange . Any ways (warning tmi ) from all the violent throwing up I now have a hemmorroid which I've never had before in my life! Terribly painful and , excuse the pun , a pain in the ass. Wondering if anyone had had experience with them? What worked best for you


----------



## miss_kseniya

You know what ladies, I haven't had any acknowledgement let alone response to any of my last 5 or 6 posts, so I am going to wish you all the best with everything and gracefully bow out.


----------



## cassafrass

im sorry that has happened! very often mine get glossed over too, but i don't think its done on purpose!! were all chatty and nervous lol and there are so many posts in this thread that it is hard to catch up after a day! please don't leave!!! but if you choose to i hope you have a wonderful happy and healthy pregnancy :flower:


----------



## buddyIV

miss_kseniya said:


> You know what ladies, I haven't had any acknowledgement let alone response to any of my last 5 or 6 posts, so I am going to wish you all the best with everything and gracefully bow out.

Noooo! This happens to me too, but I try not to take it personally...there's so many people posting all at once, and I seem to have a habit of posting something totally unrelated right in the middle of a convo! 

Staaaay! :hugs:

P.S. We are at exactly the same stage and I'm starting to feel a lot better...far less nauseous, though my boobs are getting even achier. With DS it all improved from about 10 weeks onwards x


----------



## buddyIV

peanutmomma said:


> grich2011 said:
> 
> 
> That is a good reason do you already have names picked out? We do :)
> 
> Yes we do we are pretty set on it as wellClick to expand...

I'm impressed that you guys have names! I absolutely cannot find any that I love! I was the same with DS, we literally only had 1 boy name and 0 girls names that we liked. 

It's made a bazillion times harder by the fact that DH and I never agree on names :wacko:


----------



## 3boys

miss_kseniya said:


> You know what ladies, I haven't had any acknowledgement let alone response to any of my last 5 or 6 posts, so I am going to wish you all the best with everything and gracefully bow out.

I am really sorry you feel like this hun, it also happens to me but its such a busy thread i know its nothing personal. Please stay :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

miss_kseniya said:


> You know what ladies, I haven't had any acknowledgement let alone response to any of my last 5 or 6 posts, so I am going to wish you all the best with everything and gracefully bow out.

This happens to me all the time and I think it's because of the time difference and just that the thread is busy. When it happens I just try to ignore it but then a few pages later I will realize that people just read mine since sometimes we simotaniously post and when others are in the middle of 2 sentence long posts back n forth so they just don even see mine till later when someone else pops on and reads mine. Sometimes too if you answer something that someone has asked and everyone gives a statement answer we all just read it unless there's a question aded to it that we will all respond too... Lots of reasons why, but none of them are that we don't care or want you here. We can't make you stay, but hope that you do


----------



## brittanyodett

I am going to be due November 8, 2013! I'm 10+1, I can't wait to find out the gender!


----------



## Dazed125

Miss_k don't leave, we need you! I have pm'd to tell you this too!!! I did read your last post but didn't answer as I feel so so sick, achey and tired I don't feel like you - hope I do in a couple of weeks though x


----------



## Dazed125

brittanyodett said:


> I am going to be due November 8, 2013! I'm 10+1, I can't wait to find out the gender!

Welcome!!

Anyone else considering an private scan to find out the sex earlier? I'm so damn impatient!!


----------



## brittanyodett

Dazed125 said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> Anyone else considering an private scan to find out the sex earlier? I'm so damn impatient!!

Why thank you! I have an early scan to find out if I am having twins. I was told gender is around 20weeks, didnt know you could get results earlier!


----------



## Dazed125

When is your early scan? I had one at 6 weeks to check for twins, there was only one but the heartbeat made me cry my eyes out!! I have one booked for 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks but I'm told they can fairly reliably tell the sex from week 16 so I may book myself a private one for then if OH lets me !!


----------



## sunnysun

I agree with all the ladies, it's hard to keep track of what everybody says, conversations changes all the time but it's great reading all your post and comments, after all we are all in the same boat (few weeks ahead or behind) :)


----------



## Gemie

I've felt ignored in here too at times but I certainly don't take it personally, its so fast moving. I think we're all just pregnant and touchy lol


----------



## brittanyodett

I heard the heart beat yesterday at exactly 10 weeks, it was also my first visit. We did not find out until I was around 8 weeks. I have an appointment for 12+3 for an sound and to see the baby for the first time and check for twins. (We have multiple sets of twins in my family)


----------



## Dazed125

brittanyodett said:


> I heard the heart beat yesterday at exactly 10 weeks, it was also my first visit. We did not find out until I was around 8 weeks. I have an appointment for 12+3 for an sound and to see the baby for the first time and check for twins. (We have multiple sets of twins in my family)

Are you hoping for twins? This is my first so one is probably more than enough for me to handle!!! There are a couple of twin mommas in this thread though!


----------



## brittanyodett

I am hoping for a happy healthy successful birth for whatever I am blessed with! Twins would be amazing, but a single child would be perfect. We will see what I am blessed with haha :]]


----------



## brinib

cassafrass said:


> Hi girls ! Checking in its been a while. I've been sooooooo sick and been srruggling to keep water down .. it seems to get worse like every other day .. strange . Any ways (warning tmi ) from all the violent throwing up I now have a hemmorroid which I've never had before in my life! Terribly painful and , excuse the pun , a pain in the ass. Wondering if anyone had had experience with them? What worked best for you

So sorry. I had one after DS was born. NO FUN. Use over the counter creams and a stool softener so that things move easily-- you don't want to make it angry!!! I hope yours clears up easily-- mine seemed to hang on for soooo long.


----------



## laura3103

I struggle to keep up with the thread so sorry if you feel ignored by me everyone I'm so tired and with 2 littles who only have me to come too I only ever get chance to come on here when I'm in bed then I drop off lol


----------



## zowiey

Hi ladies,

I'm not sure what I'm asking for, but I've just been to the toilet & when I wiped my discharge was a dark yellow/brown colour. There was no blood, but it's kind of like the precursor to blood if that makes sense? I'm 10 1/2 weeks with twins, and my world has literally come crashing down. I don't know what to do or think, I'm a mess. We have no more options. This was our last chance, my last chance to be a mummy. I want these babies so desperately, I can't even begin to comprehend what's going to happen. I'm so, so scared.


----------



## Gemie

zowiey said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm asking for, but I've just been to the toilet & when I wiped my discharge was a dark yellow/brown colour. There was no blood, but it's kind of like the precursor to blood if that makes sense? I'm 10 1/2 weeks with twins, and my world has literally come crashing down. I don't know what to do or think, I'm a mess. We have no more options. This was our last chance, my last chance to be a mummy. I want these babies so desperately, I can't even begin to comprehend what's going to happen. I'm so, so scared.

Oh Hun :hugs: you have to call your epu if you're worried.


----------



## Dazed125

I agree with Gemie, call the EPU. Thinking of you. Huge hugs xxx


----------



## Gemie

Well if I hadn't had a scan I'd seriously be thinking it was twins :wacko: I've gone massive over night :dohh: I'm not the smallest anyway but how am I going to move at full term :shrug:
Excuse the decor it's my nans house :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lovehearts

Zowiey, do you have any contact numbers for your epu or similar? Have you had sex? Or a tough day? I would be freaking out too but know many women who have spotted/bled during early pregnancy and everything has been fine. I bled from 12-15 weeks with my son. I'll be keeping my fingers crissed for you. 

Gemie, wow fab bump. Had you already told everyone? 


Xx


----------



## 3boys

Zowiey i hope its nothing, ring your epu for reasurrance. I have bled before while pregnant and everything has been fine so it doesnt always mean the worst x


----------



## 3boys

Gemie said:


> Well if I hadn't had a scan I'd seriously be thinking it was twins :wacko: I've gone massive over night :dohh: I'm not the smallest anyway but how am I going to move at full term :shrug:
> Excuse the decor it's my nans house :haha:

You look lovely x


----------



## Tower6

Zowey- stay off your feet until you can get to your dr, although they may do nothin if it isn't cramping or red blood. Sooo that being said put yourself on temporary bed rest- stay off your feet as much as possible and drink TONS of fluids. This won't stop anything however it will help take pressure off te uterus and cervix and allow you to have a good mucus check when you go to the bathroom. That way you can gage of it stays the same /gets worse/ ect based on total rest. Also no sex just until it stops. My dr just told me that sex DOES NOT cause mc but it can cause brown spotting and that's totally normal but
You don't want to irritate right now. Did you happen to have sex recently? That would be a total understandable reason for the discharge. I had that once at 7 weeks and when I called they said it was so normal that they didnt even want to see me- but me being so scared I said that there was more discharge than there was and with a little cramping (I felt scared to jinx myself) however, it got me 2 scans since then ,even thi I've never even spotted once since te brown, but for me it helped me to know things were perfect and to relax. Well for the moment lol I still worry but then look at the pictures and calm myself. You having twins though may mean that try will see you a little more easily than they would with normal pg ladies but it's worth a try. 

I'm so sorry you even have to have the scare :( but I bet everything is ok. I'll be praying for your little beans! Let us know. 



And for who posted about the Hemriods- my print out from the dr says

Preparation H, cortisone preparations; anusol HC , tronalane cream, and witch hazel or tucks pads (those work great for after baby is born so I would recommend)


----------



## laura3103

Gemie said:


> Well if I hadn't had a scan I'd seriously be thinking it was twins :wacko: I've gone massive over night :dohh: I'm not the smallest anyway but how am I going to move at full term :shrug:
> Excuse the decor it's my nans house :haha:

Omg you have popped!!


----------



## laura3103

Zowiey ring the epu they should get you in to check everything is ok xx


----------



## laura3103

And if that's not possible got to a&e just to put your mind at rest xx


----------



## zowiey

Thanks ladies, I haven't had sex since January, avoided it before ivf, and was told to avoid it after ivf and until 12 weeks. I looked at epu, it's open 2mrw but for refferals only, will my midwife be contactable tomorrow? Sorry to sound so clueless, but I have no idea, and I still haven't heard from them yet. It hasn't worsened yet, but there's plenty of time. I stopped taking progesterone suppositories on Tues, and I know they can delay anything happening, so I'm not to hopeful. I just can't believe it, I feel so very stupid for ever daring to believe it. People are going to think I'm so stupid. To think we've been talking about names and even prams. It's a fucking joke.


----------



## Gemie

zowiey said:


> Thanks ladies, I haven't had sex since January, avoided it before ivf, and was told to avoid it after ivf and until 12 weeks. I looked at epu, it's open 2mrw but for refferals only, will my midwife be contactable tomorrow? Sorry to sound so clueless, but I have no idea, and I still haven't heard from them yet. It hasn't worsened yet, but there's plenty of time. I stopped taking progesterone suppositories on Tues, and I know they can delay anything happening, so I'm not to hopeful. I just can't believe it, I feel so very stupid for ever daring to believe it. People are going to think I'm so stupid. To think we've been talking about names and even prams. It's a fucking joke.

Go to a&e Zoiey. Please don't feel stupid you deserve this as much as anyone and everything is going to be okay. Okay :hugs:


----------



## buddyIV

zowiey said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm asking for, but I've just been to the toilet & when I wiped my discharge was a dark yellow/brown colour. There was no blood, but it's kind of like the precursor to blood if that makes sense? I'm 10 1/2 weeks with twins, and my world has literally come crashing down. I don't know what to do or think, I'm a mess. We have no more options. This was our last chance, my last chance to be a mummy. I want these babies so desperately, I can't even begin to comprehend what's going to happen. I'm so, so scared.

:hugs: It's horrible having any scares like that, and you're no doubt going crazy with worry. I'd call A&E and tell them exactly what happened, and how you feel, and I'm sure they'll arrange an ultrasound asap. You must be feeling heartbroken at the moment. I'll be thinking of you, hoping all is well x


----------



## pa2k84

Zowiey go to a and e put your mind at ease. Unfortunately spotting can be a pregnancy symptom that has to be the worst. I have had it even with a tiny bit blood but no complications so fingers crossed the same for you.


----------



## Tower6

It could most definitely be the lack of progesterone- just call and try ur hardest to get in. Idk how your medical works though


----------



## Dazed125

Keep us updated Zowiey x

Great bump Gemie x


----------



## 3boys

I agree that you need to contact a&e cos even if they wont see you they can refer u to the epu tomorrow, thats how it works in my hospital anyway. I will be praying for you. X


----------



## grich2011

buddyIV said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grich2011 said:
> 
> 
> That is a good reason do you already have names picked out? We do :)
> 
> Yes we do we are pretty set on it as wellClick to expand...
> 
> I'm impressed that you guys have names! I absolutely cannot find any that I love! I was the same with DS, we literally only had 1 boy name and 0 girls names that we liked.
> 
> It's made a bazillion times harder by the fact that DH and I never agree on names :wacko:Click to expand...

I wish it was twins one boy and one girl because I wanna use both names lol


----------



## grich2011

zowiey said:


> Thanks ladies, I haven't had sex since January, avoided it before ivf, and was told to avoid it after ivf and until 12 weeks. I looked at epu, it's open 2mrw but for refferals only, will my midwife be contactable tomorrow? Sorry to sound so clueless, but I have no idea, and I still haven't heard from them yet. It hasn't worsened yet, but there's plenty of time. I stopped taking progesterone suppositories on Tues, and I know they can delay anything happening, so I'm not to hopeful. I just can't believe it, I feel so very stupid for ever daring to believe it. People are going to think I'm so stupid. To think we've been talking about names and even prams. It's a fucking joke.

Why did they take u off progesterone I am staying on it until 13 weeks :/


----------



## Tower6

OH MY GOSH LADIES!! I just found the most awesome thing ever!!!! If it's real we will all be ADDICTED!!!! I'm going to email it to peanut mama and hopefully she can post the picture of it!!!!!


----------



## zowiey

Hi ladies, I didn't go to a&e, I just didn't feel right going there :shrug: but I rang the midwife this morning, who really wasn't concerned-which tbh I expected, she said that if it gets very heavy to contact my out of hours GP. It hasn't worsened, and there was nothing through the night, but I'm cramping a little, but then have been for the last few weeks anyway.

I did ask mw, when I would have my booking in appt, and she was shocked that I hadn't already had one at 10 1/2 weeks. They normally do them between 8-10 weeks. So I'm going in at 6 today. I know they won't be able to do anything to reassure me, but at least if it gets worse between now & then, I'll be seeing someone anyway.


----------



## Gemie

zowiey said:


> Hi ladies, I didn't go to a&e, I just didn't feel right going there :shrug: but I rang the midwife this morning, who really wasn't concerned-which tbh I expected, she said that if it gets very heavy to contact my out of hours GP. It hasn't worsened, and there was nothing through the night, but I'm cramping a little, but then have been for the last few weeks anyway.
> 
> I did ask mw, when I would have my booking in appt, and she was shocked that I hadn't already had one at 10 1/2 weeks. They normally do them between 8-10 weeks. So I'm going in at 6 today. I know they won't be able to do anything to reassure me, but at least if it gets worse between now & then, I'll be seeing someone anyway.

That's good news :)


----------



## Gemie

Double figures for me today! Going on lmp anyway according to the scan I'm 5 days ahead.

O a bit worried though, we tried for ages last night to find the hb with the doppler but nothing :nope: as you ladies know I'm quite fluffy so could this be why?


----------



## miss_kseniya

Massive hugs *Zowiey*. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about hun.

Thank for being so nice ladies, I guess I know deep down no-one is intentionally ignoring my posts and it's just a very fast moving thread. I was just incredibly hormonal and tearful yesterday so rational thinking went completely out of the window and I had convinced myself everyone hated me!!!! I don't want to leave as it is a very supportive thread, so sorry for my dramatic teenage angsty outburst (I'm almost 32 lol).

*Gemie* I think it can be quite normal not to find HB sometimes as it's so small at the mo. Try again tomorrow and it's bound to be there :) By the way, your bump is looking fab x

Hello *New ladies* :)


----------



## Gemie

miss_kseniya said:


> Massive hugs *Zowiey*. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about hun.
> 
> Thank for being so nice ladies, I guess I know deep down no-one is intentionally ignoring my posts and it's just a very fast moving thread. I was just incredibly hormonal and tearful yesterday so rational thinking went completely out of the window and I had convinced myself everyone hated me!!!! I don't want to leave as it is a very supportive thread, so sorry for my dramatic teenage angsty outburst (I'm almost 32 lol).
> 
> *Gemie* I think it can be quite normal not to find HB sometimes as it's so small at the mo. Try again tomorrow and it's bound to be there :) By the way, your bump is looking fab x
> 
> Hello *New ladies* :)

Ahhhh so glad you're staying :hugs: as I said before I think as we're all preggo and very hormonal there's bound to be moments when we ske things to heart. I'm the same Hun and I'm 34 I often have teenage angsty outburst pregnant or not :haha:


----------



## teacup22

Gemie - where are you aiming? I find it best around my pubic bone or just above x


----------



## Gemie

teacup22 said:


> Gemie - where are you aiming? I find it best around my pubic bone or just above x

Really low down... Like just above pubic hairline and I'm angling it in all directions too :shrug:


----------



## 3boys

Mrs k im glad ur staying, im 28 and have regular hormonal outbursts pregnant or not.

Gemie on my last pregnancy i got a doppler at 10wks and it took me ages to find hb and i didnt always findd it. When my womb moved up from behind my pubic bone at 12wks i couldnt find it no matter how hard i tried, i convinced myself it was another mmc and was terrified going for a scan at 15 wks but baby was fine. Dopplers are great when u can find the hb but they can cause alot of stress as well x


----------



## buddyIV

grich2011 said:


> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grich2011 said:
> 
> 
> That is a good reason do you already have names picked out? We do :)
> 
> Yes we do we are pretty set on it as wellClick to expand...
> 
> I'm impressed that you guys have names! I absolutely cannot find any that I love! I was the same with DS, we literally only had 1 boy name and 0 girls names that we liked.
> 
> It's made a bazillion times harder by the fact that DH and I never agree on names :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish it was twins one boy and one girl because I wanna use both names lolClick to expand...

Ah, it must be so nice to have that big decision made! At the rate I'm going at it's just going to be called "baby" for the first month!


----------



## buddyIV

zowiey said:


> Hi ladies, I didn't go to a&e, I just didn't feel right going there :shrug: but I rang the midwife this morning, who really wasn't concerned-which tbh I expected, she said that if it gets very heavy to contact my out of hours GP. It hasn't worsened, and there was nothing through the night, but I'm cramping a little, but then have been for the last few weeks anyway.
> 
> I did ask mw, when I would have my booking in appt, and she was shocked that I hadn't already had one at 10 1/2 weeks. They normally do them between 8-10 weeks. So I'm going in at 6 today. I know they won't be able to do anything to reassure me, but at least if it gets worse between now & then, I'll be seeing someone anyway.

Great news that you've not had anything else overnight, and that it's not getting any worse: good signs! It's good that you can speak to a mw in person today...good luck with the appointment! I know the mw's have dopplers, so maybe you could ask to hear hb for reassurance? x


----------



## pa2k84

Does anyone seem to be off certain foods? For a few weeks now i have have not been able to eat cheese (which i love) and just recently tea and coffee. Had some choc last night followed by the same feeling a bit like heartburn but around my stomach. Wondering if need to stay off dairy for a while.


----------



## buddyIV

miss_kseniya said:


> Massive hugs *Zowiey*. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about hun.
> 
> Thank for being so nice ladies, I guess I know deep down no-one is intentionally ignoring my posts and it's just a very fast moving thread. I was just incredibly hormonal and tearful yesterday so rational thinking went completely out of the window and I had convinced myself everyone hated me!!!! I don't want to leave as it is a very supportive thread, so sorry for my dramatic teenage angsty outburst (I'm almost 32 lol).
> 
> *Gemie* I think it can be quite normal not to find HB sometimes as it's so small at the mo. Try again tomorrow and it's bound to be there :) By the way, your bump is looking fab x
> 
> Hello *New ladies* :)

So glad you're staying! We're due on the same day I think (the 15th), and it's nice to have someone at exactly the same stage :flower: 

I'm 33 and act like I'm 15 for large parts of the day, so 100% understand.


----------



## Gemie

That's my main bug bear is food aversions, one minute I fancy something the next I can't stand the sight of it :dohh:


----------



## buddyIV

pa2k84 said:


> Does anyone seem to be off certain foods? For a few weeks now i have have not been able to eat cheese (which i love) and just recently tea and coffee. Had some choc last night followed by the same feeling a bit like heartburn but around my stomach. Wondering if need to stay off dairy for a while.

YES!! I usually love tea, but I just can't drink it at the moment (I think it's the warm milk...yuck!). To be honest, my appetite has overall disappeared. I can eat, but I just don't feel like eating anything in particular...does that make sense?


----------



## pa2k84

Its not that i can't stand the sight/smell etc. just makes me feel funny afterwards. I am vegetarian so cheese makes up quite a lot of my diet!!


----------



## buddyIV

Sorry for the bazillion posts ladies! DS is napping and I've taken a day off the PhD so am indulging my bnb addiction lol!

I think baby brain has started: last night I was getting into my pyjamas, and took off my underwear. I went to put it in the laundry basket, but just walked over to the toilet and threw my pants in there instead :haha:

I honestly have no idea why!! Any one else finding that they're losing their mind already?


----------



## pa2k84

Yes same here i have to know my meals in advance and really focus on them to want them! God help OH when he decides to cook something different to what he said (he cooks most evenings as in before me)


----------



## buddyIV

pa2k84 said:


> Its not that i can't stand the sight/smell etc. just makes me feel funny afterwards. I am vegetarian so cheese makes up quite a lot of my diet!!

I know exactly what you mean; I still have a cuppa in the morning, but then instantly regret it as it makes me feel queasy. And yet I do the same thing, every. single. morning.


----------



## Dazed125

buddyIV said:


> Sorry for the bazillion posts ladies! DS is napping and I've taken a day off the PhD so am indulging my bnb addiction lol!
> 
> I think baby brain has started: last night I was getting into my pyjamas, and took off my underwear. I went to put it in the laundry basket, but just walked over to the toilet and threw my pants in there instead :haha:
> 
> I honestly have no idea why!! Any one else finding that they're losing their mind already?

This just made me laugh out loud! 

Miss K - glad your staying, need you to fruit watch with me

Zowiey - glad its not got any worse, hope you can get a little reassurance when when you see the midwife

Gemie - congrats on double figures! Can't wait till I'm there

To everyone else, hope you're having a fab Sunday - OH is cooking dinner and the weather is beautiful here today


----------



## Dazed125

pa2k84 said:


> Does anyone seem to be off certain foods? For a few weeks now i have have not been able to eat cheese (which i love) and just recently tea and coffee. Had some choc last night followed by the same feeling a bit like heartburn but around my stomach. Wondering if need to stay off dairy for a while.

Yup!!! Most things other than toast does this to me at the moment!


----------



## cassafrass

miss_kseniya said:


> Massive hugs *Zowiey*. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about hun.
> 
> Thank for being so nice ladies, I guess I know deep down no-one is intentionally ignoring my posts and it's just a very fast moving thread. I was just incredibly hormonal and tearful yesterday so rational thinking went completely out of the window and I had convinced myself everyone hated me!!!! I don't want to leave as it is a very supportive thread, so sorry for my dramatic teenage angsty outburst (I'm almost 32 lol).
> 
> *Gemie* I think it can be quite normal not to find HB sometimes as it's so small at the mo. Try again tomorrow and it's bound to be there :) By the way, your bump is looking fab x
> 
> Hello *New ladies* :)


yayayyya!! im all teenagy too i pout and whine and whimper .. we're allowed to we are growing humans and its not always as glamorous as we want it to be, especially in the beginning when everything is changing and freaking us out! ... <3 


Miss K :hugs: glad to hear nothing more has happened 

Gemie ive heard its like trying to find a needle in a hay field but i bet you will find it soon!

AFM the ms is still torturing me, not as often but still enough to make me miserable, my boobies have gone up 3 cup sizes to one i can't bring my self to utter aloud lol. and my bottom still has its issues (hemmoroids) but i think its starting to get a little better. i hope none of you have to deal with this!!! its terrible. and the kicker is its not even from potty problems its from all the violent throwing up i've been doing! :blush: super embarrassing.

im starting week 10 (i think) and i HOPE the next few weeks will bring me energy and that darn glow i keep hearing about, all i have is pimples and veins :haha: have a great day girls glad we have each other to talk to!! :flower:


----------



## peanutmomma

miss_k glad you are staying, I posted a few weeks ago abut the same thing. We are a talkative bunch and there is so much everyone wants to say. Sorry you were looked over

Zowey- glad things aren't getting worse. 

Tower- I was not on my computer even once yesterday to look at email. I just wanted to spend time with DH. I have started the crazy emotional rollercoaster and have been crying over the littlest of things. LOL :blush:
I will go check email after I post this and will post whatever it is you have sent. Sorry for the delay.

Hope everyone else is doing well today.

AFM- 11 weeks today!!!!:happydance::happydance: one step closer to second trimester woot! woot! My poor boobies have decided that the pain from earlier like weeks 5-8 was nothing and have taken on a whole new side of pain. wow! These suckers get so heavy and painful at night!! Yesterday I had to take something for relief because my ribs now are hurting and I mean almost taking my breather away pain. Also, when I have a full bladder my belly almost gets a point to it just above my tattoo that baby's heartbeat is always found at. It' funny to me how it looks when I have to pee and when I have just done so.. I am uploading a new picture of my lovely morning bump of 11 weeks. I had just peed so this is all me. Sorry if my sleeping bra and panties embarrass anyone. This is all I can bare to sleep with on for I am a super heater at night now. 
OO! One more fun thing, DH and his dad are in the woodshop right now building me a rocking chair from scratch. i can't wait to have it
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2









11 weeks 002.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## peanutmomma

OMG!! I may have to buy this phone if it is a real app for it. Tower you rock here it is ladies who wants one?
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## teacup22

peanutmomma said:


> OMG!! I may have to buy this phone if it is a real app for it. Tower you rock here it is ladies who wants one?

They are $7000!!! :O


----------



## Angeltk42

zowiey said:


> Thanks ladies, I haven't had sex since January, avoided it before ivf, and was told to avoid it after ivf and until 12 weeks. I looked at epu, it's open 2mrw but for refferals only, will my midwife be contactable tomorrow? Sorry to sound so clueless, but I have no idea, and I still haven't heard from them yet. It hasn't worsened yet, but there's plenty of time. I stopped taking progesterone suppositories on Tues, and I know they can delay anything happening, so I'm not to hopeful. I just can't believe it, I feel so very stupid for ever daring to believe it. People are going to think I'm so stupid. To think we've been talking about names and even prams. It's a fucking joke.

Awww try to stay positive! You aren't stupid for getting excited... It means you had hope! We all have hope that this will be our sticky bean(s).. :hugs: I will say many prayers for you and your beans just don't get too down on yourself because anything could be causing the discharge. Please don't get too upset it won't help u or your lo's. xoxox


----------



## Angeltk42

Gemie said:


> Double figures for me today! Going on lmp anyway according to the scan I'm 5 days ahead.
> 
> O a bit worried though, we tried for ages last night to find the hb with the doppler but nothing :nope: as you ladies know I'm quite fluffy so could this be why?

I'm fluffy and couldn't find hb with Doppler to not drive myself too crazy I stopped trying until after my next doc appt... He is going to use his Doppler at next visit.... Hoping he finds hb


----------



## peanutmomma

tower I can not load the paper your midwife gave you it is too large I will try to resize it


----------



## Angeltk42

miss_kseniya said:


> Massive hugs *Zowiey*. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about hun.
> 
> Thank for being so nice ladies, I guess I know deep down no-one is intentionally ignoring my posts and it's just a very fast moving thread. I was just incredibly hormonal and tearful yesterday so rational thinking went completely out of the window and I had convinced myself everyone hated me!!!! I don't want to leave as it is a very supportive thread, so sorry for my dramatic teenage angsty outburst (I'm almost 32 lol).
> 
> *Gemie* I think it can be quite normal not to find HB sometimes as it's so small at the mo. Try again tomorrow and it's bound to be there :) By the way, your bump is looking fab x
> 
> Hello *New ladies* :)

We are all hormonal... I threw a hissy fit with family and friends the other day bc someone upset me. I was a big child and I am 32 lol it can feel hurtful when u feel like u are being ignored!


----------



## Dazed125

I come close to kicking the dog and OH most days  ....this probably was the case pre pregnancy too though!!!!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

teacup22 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> OMG!! I may have to buy this phone if it is a real app for it. Tower you rock here it is ladies who wants one?
> 
> They are $7000!!! :OClick to expand...


Ok so I won't really buy one but its so cool


----------



## teacup22

peanutmomma said:


> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> OMG!! I may have to buy this phone if it is a real app for it. Tower you rock here it is ladies who wants one?
> 
> They are $7000!!! :OClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok so I won't really buy one but its so coolClick to expand...

Yea, I thought it'd be chaper than that. But I googled it and was like... Whaaaaaa :O


----------



## laura3103

pa2k84 said:


> Does anyone seem to be off certain foods? For a few weeks now i have have not been able to eat cheese (which i love) and just recently tea and coffee. Had some choc last night followed by the same feeling a bit like heartburn but around my stomach. Wondering if need to stay off dairy for a while.

I went off cheese with my last 2 and adore cheese but this time I can eat cheese but I have gone off my favourite pregnancy food which is cream cakes I just can't stand them!


----------



## Gemie

Has everyone had their first bloods yet? At ky booking in appt she said as long as I've had them before my my 16 week appt it would be fine so I wad going to get them done when I go for my scan but I'm crazy tired and out of breath Dh was concered earlier as I couldn't talk to him for 5 mins after climbing the stairs :wacko:
I'm scared I'm anaemic :(


----------



## peanutmomma

gemie I have had a lot of blood work done and when we went to get our vouchers for the nutrition program they tested my Hemoglobin and I am slightly amenic. The Doctor wasn't to concerned unless it goes lower. I am so exhausted after climbing the stairs. I am out of breathe when I climb them as well. So, I am right there with you.


----------



## peanutmomma

Gemie said:


> Well if I hadn't had a scan I'd seriously be thinking it was twins :wacko: I've gone massive over night :dohh: I'm not the smallest anyway but how am I going to move at full term :shrug:
> Excuse the decor it's my nans house :haha:


I think you look so beautiful and I can tell you are pregnant. Hi LO in there.:kiss:


----------



## Gemie

Aww thanks peanut :) also thanks for the reply about the anaemia :thumbup:


----------



## lovehearts

I'm not having mine until my 12 week scan either. Maybe ring your midwife and ask her, she might call you in earlier to check xx


----------



## buddyIV

peanutmomma said:


> miss_k glad you are staying, I posted a few weeks ago abut the same thing. We are a talkative bunch and there is so much everyone wants to say. Sorry you were looked over
> 
> Zowey- glad things aren't getting worse.
> 
> Tower- I was not on my computer even once yesterday to look at email. I just wanted to spend time with DH. I have started the crazy emotional rollercoaster and have been crying over the littlest of things. LOL :blush:
> I will go check email after I post this and will post whatever it is you have sent. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well today.
> 
> AFM- 11 weeks today!!!!:happydance::happydance: one step closer to second trimester woot! woot! My poor boobies have decided that the pain from earlier like weeks 5-8 was nothing and have taken on a whole new side of pain. wow! These suckers get so heavy and painful at night!! Yesterday I had to take something for relief because my ribs now are hurting and I mean almost taking my breather away pain. Also, when I have a full bladder my belly almost gets a point to it just above my tattoo that baby's heartbeat is always found at. It' funny to me how it looks when I have to pee and when I have just done so.. I am uploading a new picture of my lovely morning bump of 11 weeks. I had just peed so this is all me. Sorry if my sleeping bra and panties embarrass anyone. This is all I can bare to sleep with on for I am a super heater at night now.
> OO! One more fun thing, DH and his dad are in the woodshop right now building me a rocking chair from scratch. i can't wait to have it

Lovely bump! Hello little baby :hi:


----------



## Tower6

It's $7,000?!!! Holy cow!!! Man I really wanted one lol

Thnx twin for posting :) 

Tiredness has set in all over again! I thought I'd be getting full energy back by now


----------



## grich2011

I was able to find a heartbeat last week with my Doppler at 9+3 and today I am 10 weeks so I figured that I would try again and I haven't found it at all :( I know that the baby has to be in the right position in order to hear it but its making me worried that something is wrong.

Also is anyone on here taking progesterone supplements? I was thinking last night that I am getting closer to being taken off of them and I started to freak out if the placenta doesn't make enough progesterone it is just going to cause me to miscarry again any advice on this?


----------



## LoraLoo

Evening ladies :flower: Sorry I havent been around much last couple of days.

Yesterday I was so tired I didnt get up til 10am, and I was back in bed for 2pm and didnt get up til 5pm :wacko: was then back in bed for 9pm!

This morning I tried to find Normans heartbeat with no luck :nope: Must have tried for 30 mins but i couldnt find the usual gel so was using DHs mousturiser :dohh: I got myself all stressed out and upset. DH tried reassuring me saying i needed the proper gel and to recharge the batteries, so put them on charge.

We had a drive out and did a bit of shopping, on the way back I stopped at boots to see if they did the doppler gel, they didnt but she said KY-Jelly would work just aswell. I needed baby wipes too for William. Walking out with lube and baby wipes felt really wrong, hope no1 saw me :haha:

Anyway, sorry to prattle on, but came home and with the batteries fully charged and the new gel, i found Normans heartbeat straight away :happydance: Have now given the doppler to hubby to hide until at least Wednesday, its not fair to keep causing myself and everyone else so much stress.

Anyway....

Lovely bump Gemie :) its a definite bump too i just look fat!

Zowiey, Im sure all is fine but hope you get some reassurance Tomorrow :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok? xxx


----------



## Dazed125

Is anyone's sickness starting to subside? Mine is so horrible I'm looking for some reassurance it won't last forever!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Dazed125 said:


> Is anyone's sickness starting to subside? Mine is so horrible I'm looking for some reassurance it won't last forever!!!

Seems worse this week, threw up again earlier. I know HCG starts dropping after week 10 so hoping next week will be better (probably being optimistic)


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Evening ladies :flower: Sorry I havent been around much last couple of days.
> 
> Yesterday I was so tired I didnt get up til 10am, and I was back in bed for 2pm and didnt get up til 5pm :wacko: was then back in bed for 9pm!
> 
> This morning I tried to find Normans heartbeat with no luck :nope: Must have tried for 30 mins but i couldnt find the usual gel so was using DHs mousturiser :dohh: I got myself all stressed out and upset. DH tried reassuring me saying i needed the proper gel and to recharge the batteries, so put them on charge.
> *
> We had a drive out and did a bit of shopping, on the way back I stopped at boots to see if they did the doppler gel, they didnt but she said KY-Jelly would work just aswell. I needed baby wipes too for William. Walking out with lube and baby wipes felt really wrong, hope no1 saw me :haha*:
> 
> Anyway, sorry to prattle on, but came home and with the batteries fully charged and the new gel, i found Normans heartbeat straight away :happydance: Have now given the doppler to hubby to hide until at least Wednesday, its not fair to keep causing myself and everyone else so much stress.
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> Lovely bump Gemie :) its a definite bump too i just look fat!
> 
> Zowiey, Im sure all is fine but hope you get some reassurance Tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? xxx

:haha: This made me laugh!


----------



## Tower6

Random question- I have never had this "symptom?" in prior pregnancies so I figured I'd ask if anyone else is experiencing this- is anyone's scalp extremely flaky? Like really really! My hands r super dry too but my scalp flakes constantly to where it's really embarrassing. No dandruff shampoo I helping and I've NEVER had this happen in my life. Anytime I look in the mirror I see it in my hair and think omg I people can totally see this. 
Is it pregnancy related?


----------



## cassafrass

Tower6 said:


> Random question- I have never had this "symptom?" in prior pregnancies so I figured I'd ask if anyone else is experiencing this- is anyone's scalp extremely flaky? Like really really! My hands r super dry too but my scalp flakes constantly to where it's really embarrassing. No dandruff shampoo I helping and I've NEVER had this happen in my life. Anytime I look in the mirror I see it in my hair and think omg I people can totally see this.
> Is it pregnancy related?

i do too ! my face is super dry too... probably hormones :wacko: im a hairdresser and i use tea tree shampoo and conditioner it helps!


----------



## laura3103

Ok ladies time for a tmi question!!

Ok so today I have been very uncomfortable downstairs with my piercing ( I have my clit hood pierced ) so just got into bed after my bath and though I best just have a feel ( sorry for the tmi ) and omg my clit feel really swollen as anyone's else's lady bits swollen or am I the only one :blush:

I've also noticed my boobies and nipples have grown considerably over the last few days too! I'm hoping its a burst of hormones and will settle down!! :shrug:


----------



## cassafrass

my lady bits are puffy too. as a matter of fact my entire nether region is :blush: im about to shove an ice pack in my pants :haha:


----------



## laura3103

Well cause I'm 9 weeks now according to lmp I'm going to post a pic of my bloat




I'm even sucking it in and I'm still round :happydance:oh and I lifted my non supported boobies out the way :haha:


----------



## cassafrass

laura3103 said:


> Well cause I'm 9 weeks now according to lmp I'm going to post a pic of my bloat
> 
> 
> View attachment 598637
> 
> 
> I'm even sucking it in and I'm still round :happydance:oh and I lifted my non supported boobies out the way :haha:

yours looks like mine ! i keep saying there is no way im popping out yet but i cant suck it in !!!! lol 

cute cute cute!
:happydance:


----------



## laura3103

cassafrass said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> Well cause I'm 9 weeks now according to lmp I'm going to post a pic of my bloat
> 
> 
> View attachment 598637
> 
> 
> I'm even sucking it in and I'm still round :happydance:oh and I lifted my non supported boobies out the way :haha:
> 
> yours looks like mine ! i keep saying there is no way im popping out yet but i cant suck it in !!!! lol
> 
> cute cute cute!
> :happydance:Click to expand...


A you can see I'm a big girl but I can't believe how much I have popped already this time I'm hoping I have a huge bump as this is my last pregnancy so just want a massive bump lol xx


----------



## cassafrass

im big boned too :haha: i think my "bump" is def my uterus expanding and pushing my pudge out? does that make sense


----------



## Tower6

Lol you girls crack me up- that belly is totally round and cute! :) Impressive for 9 weeks! Isn't it crazy how much faster we pop with each kid we have!


----------



## laura3103

Yeap it does make sense you do show earlier on the second pregnancy I did with my DS so I'm guessing even earlier this time round! Xx


----------



## cassafrass

so that means ill stop feeling like a fatty and more like a preggy! lol ... :wohoo:


----------



## Tower6

My DHs family has actually annoyed me to the point where I've been avoiding even hanging out over there because they all say that there's no way I'm only x amout of weeks pregnant because I've shown for so long and it's like - first of all I know the night I concieved plus I ALWAYS carry huge and it's my fourth baby, PLUS the u/s measured dead on to the dates I said. They just keep telling DH when I'm not there how I am changing the dates and how there's just no way girls show this fast cuz they didn't show till 6 months. Well I also weighed 20-30 pounds less than they did when I started as I wore a size 0 or a 22-23 in buckle jeans so my hips are extremely narrow and there's nowhere for my babies to hide they pop so fast! It seriously annoys me!

Ok that turned into a rant lol that wasn't planned but thanks for letting me vent :)


----------



## cassafrass

Pshhhhh ! Finger snap ! ;) they are just jealous !


----------



## Tower6

Lol right!


----------



## laura3103

Tell them to get stuffed all women are different my friend as only just popped at 7 months and I showed early on with my DS and I have wide hips! Jealousy is a horrible thing xxx


----------



## camocutie2006

I have been feeling like im showing alot too! Can't hardly suck in at all!


----------



## Dazed125

My bloat was here from day one, but considering your uterus goes from a pear to a grapefruit by week ten it's no wonder we feel we look preggers x


----------



## miss_kseniya

I'm so jealous that everyone is staring to get lovely looking bumps. This will be my first, and because I'm a size 8 I don't think my bump will officially pop for several more weeks yet. I can't wait to show.

*Dazed* I guess I'm quite lucky as not had too much sickness up to now. I've felt nauseous in the evenings and when I brush my teeth, but I've only been sick 3 times so far. Hope i'm not one of those unlucky ones who gets second tri sickness instead.

*Tower* I've had a bit of dandruff over the last few weeks which is totally unusual for me. I put it down to extra hormones. Weirdly, the skin on my face is starting to look really nice. Don't get me started on leg hair though.......my god it is growing back quickly, it's embarrasing when I have only shaved the night before then in morning OH touches leg and says you can strike a match on that :haha:

Good luck today *Zowiey*. Sure everything will be fine but big hugs as I know it's nervewracking :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

Id say the dry skin is hormones related. I had really dry skin around my bfp, i did with my son too. 

miss_ks - I am a size 8 (and 5ft8) and with my son you couldnt tell i was pregnant for a long time. I think it is because im tall though. Without clothes on you could tell from 16 ish weeks but with clothes i was probably 23 weeks before you defo knew. I was so desperate for a lovely round bump too. I was grateful towards the end though when i was still very active because i wasnt seriously huge!

Good luck today zowiey

xx


----------



## zowiey

Morning ladies!

Well, *touchwood* I have so far only had that one episode of spotting, and nothing since. I'm still worried, but trying to keep calm. I'm linking it to the fact that Fri & Sat were hugely busy days and I did more in those 2 days than I normally would in a week. I saw the midwife yesterday, and tbh she really wasn't that concerned, she did say my body will let me know when I've overdone it- she was more bothered when I said I've been having a lot of pain in my hips- I've got to start swimming & if the pain gets worse, let them know!

I had my booking in appt, where my weight was found to be a stone heavier than I thought! I think their scales are wrong! There can be no way I weigh that much- I have done in the past and I wore size 20 jeans, I'm still wearing my size 16s at the moment! And because of that I have to take aspirin from 12 weeks, I'm doing an 8 week course on how not to be a fatty preggo, and was given a million leaflets on healthy eating :dohh:

I also found out that my care will be consultant led :( I've yet to have met a nice, approachable sensitive consultant, and also I'll more than likely be having a c-section. I didn't know this, but apparently with ivf ladies, they don't like you to go overdue, and will encourage a c-section to minimise any stress to the mother. And as I'm having twins, and I'm a heifer, looks like its a forgone conclusion! But tbh, I had no preference either way, whatever is best for my babies and me.

Hope everyone is ok? I'm jealous of bumps, I don't have one, only bloat :( I can feel my that the area above my pubic bone is getting bigger and harder- is that my "bump"?! To the larger ladies, can you tell a difference between bump & belly fat?! Sorry, I'm so clueless!


----------



## Creative

miss_kseniya said:


> I'm so jealous that everyone is staring to get lovely looking bumps. This will be my first, and because I'm a size 8 I don't think my bump will officially pop for several more weeks yet. I can't wait to show.
> 
> [

With my first baby, I was 22 and a size 6-8 I just never showed. I met someone who I had seen every week of my pregnancy when I was 8.5 months gone and I said I was on maternity leave. She was so confussed and didn't even realise I was pregnant. 
My next two pregnancies at 24 and 30 I had very tight little bumps, but quite definte bumps, with the MC last year and this pregnancy at 44 My muscle tone must have shot as I have a quite defined bump already and there is no hiding it.


----------



## Dazed125

Zowiey - I'm so pleased that all as well with you, but oi lady stop calling yourself a Heffer!! Xxx

Miss_k - I'm praying not to be one of the few that has sickness the while nine months - I'm such a wimp, I just want to stay in bed till its over so apart from work and the odd visit to the supermarket i have done nothing the past few weeks


----------



## teacup22

Is anyone else still really sick... Gosh I'm sick of it now. 
I've had no sleep and DS keeps saying 'mummy what ya doing!' Whilst I'm being violently sick :( 
Hope everyone's ok, not long till the 12 week scans start :)


----------



## lovehearts

Glad everything is ok Zowiey.

Im still sick teacup - i thought it had gone and this morning its back. I have literally just thrown up.


----------



## teacup22

lovehearts said:


> Glad everything is ok Zowiey.
> 
> Im still sick teacup - i thought it had gone and this morning its back. I have literally just thrown up.

That's good to know! I just want out of this sicky nightmare now :( 
I hope it goes at 12 weeks! I worry that if its not better now it will never get better?
Sorry you're still feeling rubbish though x


----------



## LoraLoo

Morning ladies :flower: Well, its my birthday today (30, shhhhhhh!) and Im celebrating by turning 11 weeks today :happydance: Hurray!!!!

Zoe, i never realised that with the ivf twins, my friend is carrying twins (natural) and is hoping to have a vaginal birth, however my friend also had twins on ivf (though 12 years ago now!) and her girls were born by section.

Also dont give up hope with the consultant, ive had some awful ones but also some really good ones so hope you get a nice one! Did the mw think your hip pain was spd? x

How is everyone else? Aside from the horrible sickness?!


----------



## 3boys

is anyone else worried about weight gain? With each of my 5 pregnancies i have put on weight and had never lost it due to bad eating habits. After Jacob was born i breastfed which is meant to help u lose weight but i managed to put weight on and went from a size 14 to a size 16 so i started going to weightwatchers and running and lost over 4stone and am now a size 8-10 but i have already put back on 6-8lbs because the only way to curb the sickness and feel able to deal with my kids is to eat and im terrified im going to put all the weight back on and not have the motivation to lose it again. Anyone else nervous?


----------



## 3boys

Happy Birthday Lora!!!!!!


----------



## teacup22

Happy birthday Lora! Have a lovely day x


----------



## lovehearts

OOOO happy birthday lora :cake: :cake: :cake: I hope you have a lovely day :flower: 

Thank you teacup - I am a little fed up today because i want to eat but i cant :wacko: I am wondering if it will dissapear at all over the pregnancy. 

3boys - i am worried about my weight gain but I was at quite a low weight when i fell pregnant so i like to think iv given myself a bit of leeway :haha: i dont think we can worry to much in first tri when we just need to get through the day. 

xx


----------



## Dazed125

Happy birthday Lora

Teacup - I'm a bit behind most of you and feeling v sick - I can't wait till you all start saying its disappeared - it will give me hope !

3boys - I can honestly say this is the first time ever I have not been concerned about my weight. A few years ago I lost about 5 stone and went from size 20 to a 12, I figure even if I put on loads I won't gain 5 stone, and I suppose after losing it once I am confident I can lose it again......that said, I'm already a dress size and half a stone heavier and I'm only 7 weeks!!!!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Happy birthday *Lora* :cake:

Thanks *Dazed*. Part of me hopes I don't put too much weight on as I know it's a pain to shift afterwards, but I love cute bumps too so can't wait to finally get one.

Glad you're feeling better *Zowiey*

*Teacup* I'm the opposite. I barely feel sick at all these days. Just a bit in the evenings really. I don't know whether to be thankful really, but even though ms is not pleasant, it's kind of reassuring!

God, my first 9.5 weeks have flown by, but they really seem to be dragging now. Still 2.5 weeks until my next scan


----------



## lovehearts

Miss_ks - I was feeling better towards the end of last week, I though i was coming out the other side.....then i hit 10 weeks :dohh: today hasnt been good!!


----------



## LoraLoo

3boys i must say my weight gain in pregnancy has varied. I was biggest with #2 AND #3 and put on about 3.5 stone with each. #1 and #5 i put on about 2 stone, but with #4 I actually lost weight. It wasnt intentional, I piled on the weight after losing Eve so was my most heaviest when i fell pregnant again, I had quite bad morning sickness too, which helped! I guess just eating normally instead of comfort eating all the time helped the weight come off. I had a really tiny bump with her bit she weighed 7lb 

Ive always been really lucky to lose the weight afterwards fairly quickly though it does seem to get harder each time.

I dont know how much i have gained so far this time but its all gone to my tummy, bum and hips :wacko: Im not sure why because i am eating less than before and not drinking fizzy drinks or alcohol :shrug: but there you go!


----------



## LoraLoo

Im curious now- what did everyones previous babys weigh?

Mine were

7lb 4
6lb 4
6lb 4
7lb 0
6lb 11
(They didnt tell me Alfies weight)

I must only make small babies so I am not expecting a big one this time round! What about everyone else?


----------



## teacup22

Freddie was 7lb9 x


----------



## Creative

Joe was 7 lb 10oz
Ollie was 7lb 8oz
Eden 7lb 1oz


----------



## Gemie

Liam was 8lb 10 days late and poppy was 8lb 11oz 3 days late

Weight wise for myself I put on 3 stone with liam and lost 2 with poppy but that was from the food aversions I had all the way through. Who knows this time as I don't seem to be as bad as I was with poppy but I could seriously do without gaining any weight!


----------



## lovehearts

Tyler was 8lb11.5oz. Everyone always tell me second babies are bigger which is scaring me :wacko: Not the case for you though lora as your heaviest was first! This gives me hope!! 

Just looking back on my bump pics with him and im rather shocked :rofl:


----------



## LoraLoo

An 8lb baby would seem huge to me :haha: 

Newborn stuff drowns mine to start with, i have a few tiny baby sized babygrows though.

This was my bump at 37 weeks with Eve and she was a dinky 6lb 4 My biggest bump I think.

And my smallest bump was Amy and this was me at 26 weeks with her she was 7lb
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3









amy 26.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> Tyler was 8lb11.5oz. Everyone always tell me second babies are bigger which is scaring me :wacko: Not the case for you though lora as your heaviest was first! This gives me hope!!
> 
> Just looking back on my bump pics with him and im rather shocked :rofl:

Would love to see pics i love bump pics :) xx


----------



## lovehearts

EEk lora what a difference in bumps!!!

This is my last bump pic i took with tyler..... 
https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/utf-8BSU1HMDEzODgtMjAxMTAzMjEtMDg0NS5qcGc.jpg

And just so you can see what im like now - this is yesterday first thing in the morning, no bloat left. Please excuse the pants :rofl:
https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/PhotoGrid_1366031434244_zps7f3a03df.jpg


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> EEk lora what a difference in bumps!!!
> 
> This is my last bump pic i took with tyler.....
> https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/utf-8BSU1HMDEzODgtMjAxMTAzMjEtMDg0NS5qcGc.jpg
> 
> And just so you can see what im like now - this is yesterday first thing in the morning, no bloat left. Please excuse the pants :rofl:
> https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/PhotoGrid_1366031434244_zps7f3a03df.jpg

That is a fab bump! All baby :) Looks like you carried quite high too? xx


----------



## lovehearts

Thank you :flower: I felt really low :haha: I think he had dropped in that picture too. Its hard to believe our bodies stretch quite that much :wacko:


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> Thank you :flower: I felt really low :haha: I think he had dropped in that picture too. Its hard to believe our bodies stretch quite that much :wacko:

Im just comparing it to my own because i think i carry quite low but you look higher than me :haha:

Its hard to believe what our bodies go through in 9 months, its no wonder we are always shattered (or is that me?!) I tell hubby he wants to have a go at making a baby, he'd never cope! Women rock ;) xx


----------



## teacup22

I'm sad I don't and won't have any nice nakey bump pics as I got awful stretch marks with F and all my bump shots are in clothes as probably will be this time :(


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> I'm sad I don't and won't have any nice nakey bump pics as I got awful stretch marks with F and all my bump shots are in clothes as probably will be this time :(

Awwww it doesnt matter hun (not to us anyway!) I think most women have them! Maybe if you want some bare skinned ones, do black and white pics and they wont show up as much. Not that i think you should hide them but might make you more comfortable?! xx


----------



## lovehearts

Yes your Eve bump looked rather low!

Women do rock, I would not like to see my husband pregnant, they seriously would not cope!!! He struggles enough when im pregnant :rofl:

ah teacup :hugs: Did they ever fade? I didnt get any on my bump until Ty was born and then i got a couple around my belly button that faded but i did get them on my thighs and in between my legs (and my boobs!) Im using cocoa butter again this time but not every day like i did with my Tyler. Does anyone else use anything on their bump already? Sometimes i really think its hereditary though.

xxx


----------



## Gemie

I got huge stretch marks with liam but none with poppy so maybe I had them all with liam so my skin had stretched enough. I dunno :shrug: it was 15 years apart lol


----------



## LoraLoo

I must say ive been extremely lucky and appart from a few on my bum and hips i dont really have any, my tummy seemed to escape them. I did use Bio-oil in previous pregnancies but i do think if you are going to get them you will regardless x


----------



## Tower6

Morning ladies :)

Lora I had already gained 15 pounds at my 11 week appointment :( I can't tell you how nervous I am that i will gain 80 pounds again. Which is my average with all 3 kids. And it's not a cute all belly pregnancy it's being a size 0 jeans 5'2 and 115 pounds to 198-205 pounds. 
My oldest was only 6-12 
The 2nd&3rd were born early cuz of weight
They were 35 w 4d at 8-4
And 36 weeks at 8-5

So assuming they get bigger each time and and if it's a boy too this one could be really big but idk. I was 10lbs and the boys in my family are all born between 9-11lbs! The girls have all been in the 8lbs except my first lol she was the smallest baby ever in the whole family.. Awwe


----------



## teacup22

Somehow I've not managed to gain anything... I think if I'd not been eating junk when I can eat I'd have lost some from ms!
Managed to record bubs hb today! :,-)


----------



## Tower6

Oh and I can't remember who said it too, maybe Lora, but I lost 30 pounds by my 6 week check up but didn't fully loose the weight until I was totally done nursing, so for me it didn't help loose weight


----------



## Tower6

Oops I think I had both those posts addressed wrong lol it's hard remembering who posts what lol but happy birthday lora!!!! That's why your name was on my mind


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks Tower. I know they say breastfeeding helps us lose weight but i didnt really find that either, it wasnt til i started doing lots of walking and went back to slimming world that the weight started to come off (though to be fair i was also bf at same time). Those are big babies you have :) , i imagine the youngest 2 at full term would have been at least 10lb-ers? xx

Teacup, thats great, could u get it on here for us to have a listen?? xx


----------



## Dazed125

LoraLoo said:


> Thanks Tower. I know they say breastfeeding helps us lose weight but i didnt really find that either, it wasnt til i started doing lots of walking and went back to slimming world that the weight started to come off (though to be fair i was also bf at same time). Those are big babies you have :) , i imagine the youngest 2 at full term would have been at least 10lb-ers? xx
> 
> Teacup, thats great, could u get it on here for us to have a listen?? xx

Oooooh that's a good idea, I would love to hear. I relented and ordered a Doppler too although realise it may be a few weeks before I hear anything


----------



## Angeltk42

Happy Birthday Loraloo! 
Omg ladies I was catching up on thread from earlier this morning and I totally forgot what I was going to write by the time I finished reading!! Pregnancy Brain is Bad!!!!!!!! lol

I am a very Fluffy girl myself but I feel like I have a bump under my belly fat if that makes sense!!! lol Like If i Lift my belly fat there is the bump... :rofl:
Plus this is my first pregnancy so I doubt I will pop until i'm like 7 months haha. Being plus sized is helpful in the early stages when i don't want anyone at work to know I'm preggo! lol But totally going to live vicariously through you all for the ADORABLE baby bumps so post the pics at every turn!! :)

I have baby bump envy!

I know I have to keep my weight down because of how overweight I am to start but right now I can only eat what I can eat so I'm hoping in a few weeks when 2nd tri hits I will be able to make better choices. Although I eat stuff like Salads and Cheerios now so not too bad. But I do eat a lot of bread and cheese. I LOVE CHEESE! lol

TMI question of the day... anyone else get slight cervix cramps? They come and go but for the last few days I feel like a light jab in my cervix and then it stops and doesn't come back till later. Kinda freaks me out. and i'm saying i feel it INSIDE not from the outside. Hard to explain. sorry if that is TMI. lol


----------



## peanutmomma

First and Foremost... HAPPY BIRTHDAY LORALOO!!!! I loved your posts of your bumps in the past.
I know that me being Diabtetic they worry about baby getting to big and may have to take the baby as early as 34 weeks if baby gets to big! But, thus far baby has been taking its time growing. I hope next Friday at the genetics testing and another u/s peanut will have caught up.
Since, this is my first pregnancy I have nothing to go by on weight other than I know I weighed 6lbs. 7oz. at birth my older sister was 6lbs. 6oz. she is 61/2 years older than I am and she was 3 weeks early I was 3 weeks late. My sister has 3 kids and they were all under 7lbs. 4 oz. SHe is built similar to myself. She is 5'2" and was a size 5 ish probably 120-125lbs. to start. only gained 27lbs. then 25lbs. then 31lbs. 
Laura my lady parts are puffier too. I was told its from the extra blood in our bodies so more blood is getting to the area. And DH said last night after he helped me to bet my bra off, that he thinks my boobies have gotten bigger over the weekend.
Teacup- this is pregnancy number one for me and if it helps at all, I already have noticable white and pink stretch marks on my outer thighs and hips, right where my mom got them with both of us girls. I don't think ANY of us would mind a bare skin bump shot of you hun, it just proves that you have endured motherhood. Yes, some say stretch marks are not very pretty, but here is what I think... It means your body did what was needed to make the room for that baby and you are a beautiful woman, you have done what many have dreamed of and a lot never have been able to do. You have created a life that your body, cherished and protected. It's no different than my tattoos Yours is just the body's natural tattoos. :hugs:

AFM- the dreams at night are getting better, no more craziness like before. I toss and turn even more :wacko: My nipples now itch like no other at the weirdest times of the day. :haha: And I woke up earlier on my back I was dreaming that DH came home from work and I was showing him you could really feel my uterus now. When I woke up my hand was on my lower belly and you actually can feel a round spot just above the bone now!!

If I forgot anyone else I am sorry I am still trying to catch up from what I missed yesterday


----------



## brinib

Oops, DS just woke up so make this fast!

He was 9lbs 3oz when he was born, 1 week late. Praying a for a smaller one this time but not optimistic!!

With him I gained 40# (47 if you count the 7 I lost then gained back during the first tri). All but 10 of it was gone two months after he was born-- it was mostly water. 

I think I was going to say something else but can't think with angry toddler screaming.


----------



## Tower6

Yes my babies were big an that's why we had them early- the dr said the risk of a vagionally birth on my small hips would be way to risky after the scary birth of my first daughter who was al birth almost 2 pounds lighter than the other ones were at 35 weeks. They guessed the other two would be close to, if not over, 10pounds. I wanted natural so I said we could go early :) 

Is it crazy to say that I actually love birth and labor? I am getting SO EXCITED just talking about it!!!! Roll on pregnancy... Roll on!


----------



## peanutmomma

here is something I found comical. I apparently never told anyone on facebook that we had the vanishing twin. I have a pregnancy tracker that updates weekly and someone just commented ,"only one/ What happened" I forgot that I had not told anyone that at the last u/s two weeks ago they only saw one now. OOPS!! I guess it goes to show that I love you all more than facebook


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower i was looking at your tickers and just realized ONLY 28.5 weeks give or take and we will have babies OMG!!!


----------



## Tower6

Wow! Can you believe that!? Insane! I can not wait tho! Not only
For me, because I am a total babyholic and love love love them, but I am sooooo excited to see my husband with the baby and watch him become a daddy. Oh just the thought of that makes me smile and want to cry :) I love to see them cuddle with the baby and just to see them bond. It's so priceless and I am just SO EXCITED


----------



## brinib

I know the other thing-- 

With my last pregnancy my food aversions started to fade at 13 weeks, but in spite of bad nausea, the first time I actually threw up was 12 weeks and I threw up about once a week for another 4 weeks. It was all gone by 15 or 16 weeks. So don't think if it's not gone at 12 weeks on the dot that you will suffer the whole time. (This is partly to remind myself-- at 10 weeks I'm still retching violently multiple times a day).


----------



## laura3103

Gertie was 8lb 8oz and 8 days late naturally 
Grayson was 6lb 13oz 1 day early due to induction which ended up with and emergency c section as he nearly lost his arm :(


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower you are under 2000 days too!!! WOW!! And I can't wait to see DH bond with our little peanut too. And literally this week I mean peanut since baby has a 1:1 ratio at 11 weeks of head to body LOL


----------



## Tower6

It blew my mind to see the LO punching and kicking and putting its hand by its mouth in the u/s last week because I had no idea I would see that much with it technically being smaller than a lime! Its really amazing to even think of! I am SOOOOO EXCITED for next Thursday!!!!!! I cant wait to see how much more LO has grow!! I will be 12w 6d


----------



## pa2k84

Well thank son - blew my cover today and has been telling his keyworker in the nursery (where i work!) that i have a baby in my tummy, very insistant so when she asked could hardly say no. As long as he keeps quiet in front of my boss i should be ok.

Also finally got my scan date through (asked for Wednesdays) and they have given me 8th May. Typically the one Wednesday i have ever been asked to work and also OH is meant to be going away from that morning. Hopefully can change it to the week before - fingers crossed.


----------



## Gemie

I made Poppy's birthday cake today!! Don't think idid too bad, it's a bit crude, but I am an amature after all :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Angeltk42

Gemie said:


> I made Poppy's birthday cake today!! Don't think idid too bad, it's a bit crude, but I am an amature after all :winkwink:

aww soooo cute!!! love it!!


----------



## laura3103

Gemie said:


> I made Poppy's birthday cake today!! Don't think idid too bad, it's a bit crude, but I am an amature after all :winkwink:

I think it's lovely :happydance:

Can't believe our babies are 2 it's gone to quick :cry:


----------



## Gemie

Thanks lau :)

Too bloody quick! :nope:


----------



## Tower6

That cake is adorable!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Gemi so adorable I love the cake she will think it's the bast cake ever.


SO, my friend liz0012 that I met on a thread I had started, she is 4 weeks ahead of me exactly. WELL>>>> she found out her baby's sex today. She is having a girl and so wanted a girl too. She thought because she wanted a girl so bad it would b a boy. Nope her intuition was right I am so happy for her.


----------



## cassafrass

Cute cake!!!


----------



## Tower6

Peanut that's so awesome! That seems so fast that a lot of us will be finding out what were having!!! I am like her in thinking that I want a boy soooo badly that it's going to be a girl just because it seems too good to be true if I got the boy lol so ur post just made me so excited


----------



## peanutmomma

DH can't decide what he thinks peanut is. He doesn't even realize that every few days he is calling it he then she. Tonight we played with the Doppler after we saw a movie and DH was kissing my belly and said, " I can't wait to meet you little dude. Daddy loves you so much. We hope next week when we see you again that you are growing big and strong." I cried. :cloud9::baby: But, such happy tears


----------



## Tower6

Ok I just have to say your DH is the cutest thing ever! Every time I read your posts about him I just smile and think awwwwwe!!! 
Your a very lucky girl!


----------



## Dazed125

Cute cake, cute DH.... It's gonna be a cute day


----------



## Tower6

I'm really worried tonight and debating going into the ER. I hate to do that so I've been putting it off but I don't know if waiting till morning is bad and at the same time I'd hate to go in and be told that it's not an emergency.... But I have a tooth that cracked and is now infected and I'm worried it will turn abscess. It's been sore for a few days in the gum area where it's swollen but now it's sore in the throat area. Idk what to do but I would like to avoid the er if possible yet so worried if it were to affect the baby! If something happened to lo I would never forgive myself. :( very worried n torn on what to do


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower I have a broken tooth too, luckily mine isn't infected. But, if its hurting your throat you could have an absess and it could be getting into your system Now. THAT CAN KILL YOU AND THE BABY HIGHLY TOXIC. I know you don't want to go, check to see if you have a fever ANYTHING over 100.9 and you need to go to ER so that Baby and you will be okay. Sorry to tell you. And if No fever go to Urgent Care first thing when they open.


----------



## Tower6

That's what I'm afraid of and I'm on an antibiotic for my uti and I hoped that would just cover both infections but it getting worse. There's a little pocket on the gums where it hurts that is puffy. I am so afraid it will spread while sleeping and kill the baby but I also just rinsed with peroxide again and was just hoping I will be ok till morning... The thought of it getting worse over night is so scary but i also really don want to go to the er. So do you think I'm ok as long as there's no fever? The only thermometer I have is the bbt from ttc


----------



## peanutmomma

Yeah as long as there is no fever you are not in imediate danger and any thermometer will be okay to use. They will probably, Hopefully when you go in the morning, switch the Antibiotic to Pennisillin because that is about the only thing you can take for mouth infections while pregnant. Unless you are allergic then they will need to look at the UTI one and see if you need a higher dose. Don't put heat on it nor mess with it. as long as the pocket doesn't burst and ooze you are probably safe til morning. If you think it may pop then put gauze or a stretched out cotton ball in the area to collect it


----------



## Tower6

I am allergic to penicillin :/ so I'll be goin in first thing tomorrow because I have seen people who have woken up with their face all green and look like they got hit with a baseball bat- I'm just worried about baby so I'm nervous to go to sleep. But I'll be saying extra prayers to get me and lo thru till
Morning!


----------



## peanutmomma

I will say some for you too anything to ease your worries my dear dear twin friend


----------



## Angeltk42

Tooth infections are no joke I will say lots of prayers for u and baby please don't hesitate to go to ER if your face swells at all!


----------



## Dazed125

Hope you get it sorted Tower x

I'm about to moan, usually OH is super supportive but today I told him I wanted to get a private scan in a week or two because I am so worried every day and just want a little reassurance. He just said it wasn't necessary and we would have one in a month or so anyway. I'm so annoyed a) because I think he should want the extra opportunity to see lo and b) I feel he should do anything he can to make me feel reassured. Am I overreacting?


----------



## zowiey

Tower, hope you get something sorted soon, tooth pain is miserable. Also, I think there are different anti-Bs for different infections, so the ones for your uti wouldn't cover the tooth.

Angel, I'm going to use the word fluffy :) I like it much more than fat! I'm like you too, if I lift my belly fluff, I can see a bump, drop it down and it's bloat :dohh:

Gem, the cake is lovely, do you make a lot of cakes? I can bake, can't decorate at all!

Lora, happy belated birthday! How you finding 30 so far ;)

Peanut, I just saw your bump in another thread I was looking in- cute :)

Afm, well the spotting has come back this morning, went for a wee first thing, nothing there. Ate breakfast, threw breakfast back up, went toilet and there was a little light brown on tp again. I've stayed off work, not going to bother ringing anyone, I got the impression I won't get an early scan unless its red & heavy, so I guess I'll just wait & see.


----------



## LoraLoo

Zowiey im sorry the spotting has started again, i really think they should be offering you a scan! Maybe try phoning hospital direct, epu were really good with me when i went and told me to ring any time i was worried! I know the say brown blood is old blood so its likely nothing but its besides the point, especially with you carrying twins!

Gem, cake is lovely! Wish i could do cakes, Im rubbish.

Tower hope you manage to get seen about your tooth today, there is nothing worse :(

xxx


----------



## lovehearts

pa2k84 said:


> Well thank son - blew my cover today and has been telling his keyworker in the nursery (where i work!) that i have a baby in my tummy, very insistant so when she asked could hardly say no. As long as he keeps quiet in front of my boss i should be ok.
> 
> Also finally got my scan date through (asked for Wednesdays) and they have given me 8th May. Typically the one Wednesday i have ever been asked to work and also OH is meant to be going away from that morning. Hopefully can change it to the week before - fingers crossed.

Uh-Oh - thats not good!! Thats why we didnt tell tyler until my mom and dad knew as my mom does the childcare. If i ask Tyler whats in my belly now then he says baby but i dont think he would tell anyone. I hope he doesnt blow your cover to your boss! Bless our little toddlers. I hope you can rearrange your scan.



Gemie said:


> I made Poppy's birthday cake today!! Don't think idid too bad, it's a bit crude, but I am an amature after all :winkwink:

Love the cake! I so wish i could eat cake right now, dam ms! When is the party?

Tower - I would go and get your tooth checked - better to be safe than sorry in any situation in pregnancy.

Zowiey - Same to you, i would ring the MW again and say that the spotting has returned. I noticed you said its after you were sick, do you strain a lot when you are sick? Im just thinking maybe the straining is irritating your cervix? Anyway - I would push for a scan. Ring EPU direct if you can and explain the situation. I would have thought carrying twins you would get seen immediately.

AFM - I tried the eating before i get out of bed this morning and it seems to have helped a little. Hubby had a right giggle at me lying in bed eating a breadstick at 6.45! I think he feels a little sympathy after he heard me being sick before bed last night. No sick yet today. Im getting a little hungry though so need to eat now before it gets worse as thats when i get sick.


----------



## LoraLoo

Also Zowiey, and I wouldnt normally say this, but bloody lie if you have to, say the bleeding is red, its only really a white lie as you are bleeding, you need the reassurance!


----------



## teacup22

Zowiey - hugs, I'm sure it's nothing serious but I'd get checked jut for your peace of mind if nothing else x
Tower- hope you get the tooth sorted.
I'm so so sick so sorry if I don't reply to everyone.
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## lovehearts

teacup - are you keeping much down? Do you think its worth visiting the doctor to see if they can give you anything to help? xx


----------



## zowiey

Thanks Lora,

I've finally got a little further on, my midwife has said I need to be seen by epu, but the refferal has to come from my GP. So just waiting on her to ring me, my Gp job shares with another Gp, and she is horrible, and it's her I've got to speak to. I'm so stressed I may just cry at her, doubt it will make much difference tho! I feel silly as its really not much, but I also know from past experience it starts off as a small amount.


----------



## teacup22

lovehearts said:


> teacup - are you keeping much down? Do you think its worth visiting the doctor to see if they can give you anything to help? xx

I'm a really anti meds type of person. I've tried a TON of natural remedies and I've managed to keep some apple juice with cloves down (yuck) 
I think I just need to ride it out... I feel much better at around 2-3pm! It's odd!


----------



## teacup22

zowiey said:


> Thanks Lora,
> 
> I've finally got a little further on, my midwife has said I need to be seen by epu, but the refferal has to come from my GP. So just waiting on her to ring me, my Gp job shares with another Gp, and she is horrible, and it's her I've got to speak to. I'm so stressed I may just cry at her, doubt it will make much difference tho! I feel silly as its really not much, but I also know from past experience it starts off as a small amount.

Wonder why the mw can't refer you?


----------



## lovehearts

I hope you find some relief soon :hugs:

Zowiey - Im glad you have made a little bit of progress. I would certainly cry at the doctor, do whatever you need to do to get them to listen to you.

xxx


----------



## mimomma

Hi ladies! I love how active this thread is and look forward to catching up when I get the time. Happy belated Lora! Hope you had a wonderful day! Zowiey, I'm sorry to hear the spotting has returned and I agree that you should try to push for a scan. Gemie, I love the cake! I've always wished I was a cake/cupcake designer. As for everyone else, I hope you are all feeling well.

AFM, we told our children at dinner last night. It was quite the scene! The kids were screaming and smiling and arguing over boy/girl (of course). My older son (4) came up and rubbed my belly while smiling :cloud9: He is the sweetest little guy. I have been thinking of buying a doppler, almost pulled the trigger on ebay a few times. I just wonder how often should you use it, and will I have the self control to stay away every day :shrug:

Just thought I'd write down my kids weights, they were all born at 39 weeks:
DD1 7lbs4oz 
DS1 8lbs5oz
DS2 9lbs1oz
DD2 8lbs10oz

FWIW, I gained over 60 lbs with my first and she was my smallest. As for the rest it was usually about 40-45 lbs.


----------



## Gemie

Oh wow loads to catch up on!

Thank you for all the replies on my cake, I'm only an amature so it's not that great but it's okay I think hehe

*tower* sorry to hear about your tooth :nope: go to the hospital if you're worried Hun

*peanut* that's crazy that your friend found out already. Hope she's not buying pink just yet as it could be wrong as its so early! 
But when I was pregnant twith poppy we both really wanted mg irl and I thought it'd be a boy because of that, you just do get what you want sometimes :)

*teacup* so sorry you're feeling so sick still have you had some mess from the doctor? They really do work. 

*mimomma* that's so cute! I bet they're all so excited eeek!

*zoiey* I hope you get sorted its so scary isn't it :( agree with Lora though, say its red you should be checked :hugs:

Hope ivenot missed anyone out :dohh:


----------



## zowiey

Teacup, I wondered that too, but I was told by my midwife on Sunday, that if I had any heavy bleeding or cramps to contact my gp or on call gp. She said something about the GPs being responsible for my care up until 12 weeks? I guess it's probably cheaper and easier to route it all through the GPs until a viable pg is confirmed at 12 weeks? I only rang the midwife today, as I wanted to know if Leicestershire nhs hospitals do private scans, they do in Nottingham, so was just going to pay for a scan.


----------



## Gemie

teacup22 said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> teacup - are you keeping much down? Do you think its worth visiting the doctor to see if they can give you anything to help? xx
> 
> I'm a really anti meds type of person. I've tried a TON of natural remedies and I've managed to keep some apple juice with cloves down (yuck)
> I think I just need to ride it out... I feel much better at around 2-3pm! It's odd!Click to expand...

Sorry n I didn't read all of this before I posted my last reply :dohh:


----------



## teacup22

zowiey said:


> Teacup, I wondered that too, but I was told by my midwife on Sunday, that if I had any heavy bleeding or cramps to contact my gp or on call gp. She said something about the GPs being responsible for my care up until 12 weeks? I guess it's probably cheaper and easier to route it all through the GPs until a viable pg is confirmed at 12 weeks? I only rang the midwife today, as I wanted to know if Leicestershire nhs hospitals do private scans, they do in Nottingham, so was just going to pay for a scan.

Ohhhh! I thought they took over after booking in but that makes sense! 
Hope you can get seen Hun x


----------



## zowiey

Dr just rang, and actually she was quite nice- she's not normally so I won't feel guilty for bitching about her! Anyway, she's putting in the refferal now, and her secretary is going to ring me with an appt, but she did say as it is only a little amount it may be 2-4 days before I get one- after saying this she paused, as if waiting for me to say it's worse than it is, but I just couldn't! I'm far to superstitious :dohh: I'm going to have the week off work, and see if that helps, at least I'll find out one way or another by the end of the week.


----------



## lovehearts

I hope you get a call back soon and dont have to wait too long.

vom has started again today for me

x


----------



## zowiey

Sunday!!!!! Sunday at 9.30 is the earliest they can see me! The receptionist from my Gps surgery was so apologetic and said she had tried to get an earlier one, but they wouldn't budge. She said my GP had said to tell me if it gets worse to go to A&E, then they have to see me. Oh well, a week in bed for me then!


----------



## 3boys

im so sorry they are taking so long hun, would you consider going to a&e? I have done in the past and they have always been lovely to me. I have actually went with no bleeding all i had was some very slight pain but i expained i was freaked out from previous mcs and they were so understanding and lovely. x


----------



## teacup22

:( that's ages :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

:hugs: zowiey - Sunday may seem far off but Im glad they have agreed to see you! xx


----------



## zowiey

I've calmed down now, I think I'm just hyper emotional at the moment, so it seemed so far away, but really it's only 5 days. Sorry for being so childish then! I'm hoping above hope everything is ok, it's just last time I started spotting lightly and it got steadily worse until I passed everything exactly a week later. So even the small amount I'm having is sending me into a spin.

Thanks so much for putting up with me, I've been very selfish & hardly acknowledged anyone else but myself, so I really appreciate everyone who responds, thank you :hugs:


----------



## teacup22

zowiey said:


> I've calmed down now, I think I'm just hyper emotional at the moment, so it seemed so far away, but really it's only 5 days. Sorry for being so childish then! I'm hoping above hope everything is ok, it's just last time I started spotting lightly and it got steadily worse until I passed everything exactly a week later. So even the small amount I'm having is sending me into a spin.
> 
> Thanks so much for putting up with me, I've been very selfish & hardly acknowledged anyone else but myself, so I really appreciate everyone who responds, thank you :hugs:

:hugs: when I had pink spotting at 7 weeks I was sure I would miscarry as that's how my last mc started! Still here at 11 weeks and bubs had a nice hb this morning! 
Every pregnancy is different but I totally understand thinking the worst x


----------



## lovehearts

Dont apologise Zowiey - this is what this thread is for. Im sure you would be replying to any of us in the same situation :hugs: Just think 5 sleeps! Or if it happens again go to a&e xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Lots of Love Zowiey :hugs: Glad you are getting seen but sorry its such a long wait, it will seem like an eternity for you xx

My sickness hasnt been too bad last couple of days, my worst time seems to be 5pm onwards. Saying that Ive just been out for lunch with a friend, got vegetable soup and a sandwich. The soup was so thick and barely warm and just tasted, well, it wasnt nice. The bread seemed really stale and dry so didnt enjoy it at all, so feeling a bit bleurgh! xx


----------



## buddyIV

Wow...lots to catch up on!

*Zowie*: At least it's something that they're getting you in on Sunday, I really, really hope that everything is fine :flower: I'm also glad that the Dr was at least nice to you this time...the last thing you need when you're feeling scared, tense and emotional is someone who isn't sympathetic! Keep us updated, and know that we'll all be thinking of you x

Happy belated birthday *Lora*! My 30's have been the best decade ever (so far, I'm 33 now), I got married, started my PhD and had DS and am now pregnant again...I wish you all the happiness for your 30's too x

Sorry, I can't remember who baked the cake...was it *Gem*? It's amazing! I did a bumble bee cake for DS for his 2nd birthday, and felt so proud of myself as I'd never iced a cake in my life before! 

*teacup* sorry you're sickness is so bad still. If it's any consolation, my nausea is awful...it just will not go away. Even water makes me nauseous at the moment!

I can't remember who asked but:

My DS was a teeny-tiny 5lb 5oz when he was born. He was 36 weeks, so a little premature, but utterly perfect. He breastfed like a maniac for the first 3 months though (regularly doing 7 hour feeding sessions :wacko:) and was soon piling on the weight.

As for me, I think I put on about 2 stone with DS. I was a size 10 before, and was back in my pre-pregnancy skinny jeans after about 3/4 months, which I was pretty happy with. I lost more weight after that, mostly through doing an absolute ton of walking. I will say though, despite losing the weight, my body shape has forever changed. My hips are wider, and my thighs will always be rounder, but hey, I grew a human being, so I'm giving myself a break here! 

I don't think I've really put on weight yet, but I'd be happy with about 2 stone again.

As for rocking the bump, I didn't show till after 5 months with DS (literally, the day after I got married my bump suddenly popped!). This time I've got a wee bump, and a lot of bloat at 9+4, so I think I'll show a lot earlier.


----------



## southernbound

Gem: What a lovely cake! You're a talented baker!

Zowiey: I'm so sorry for your concerns hon and I hope they get taken care of soon :hug:

Tower: Your poor tooth! Those hurt so much :( Feel better

As for everyone else: Is anyone else already tired of being treated like porcelain? In the past week I've been berated for the following, Bowling (with an 8 pound ball which my doctor said was fine), eating chocolate (because it has caffiene), riding my old pony in a fenced area (also cleared with my doctor), walking too much, not walking enough, eating ramen, eating crab, taking a bath etc etc etc. DH has been pretty great, he lets me be but family and co-workers are about to drive me crazy :ignore:


----------



## Gemie

*lora* that sounds very unappetising :sick:

*zowiey* so glad they'll see you and at least you have the option to be seen sooner if anything changes, at least you're on their radar so to speak.

*southernbound* ugh! That would drive me crazy! Tell them all to back off :growlmad:


----------



## peanutmomma

wow! A lot on here already today.
Tower my lovely twin- I hope you are at the Urgent care right now and they are making things all better. They may pull the tooth, but I want you all better
Gemie- my friend is 15 weeks and 2 days. I may have said 14 weeks sorry. So she is right on for finding out the gender. Here in the US we can find out between weeks 14-20 It's just most don't until after week 16. Her DH is a doctor at the hospital so she gets lots of u/s and is reassured if she has any worries. She is still freaking out over in the second trimester threads asking everyone what they think. The picture they gave her is not very clear in my opinion. You all can check it out if you want I know she would love more people commenting. The thread is started by her liz0014 and is titles "It's really a girl" I think that's it. 
Zowey- sorry for the spotting starting up again. I hope it doesn't increase and Sunday they tell you all is well. When we first were told we had twins they warned me that there could be some dark brown spotting on occasion that would be normal. It is old blood and when you are pregnant with twins sometimes Extra pressure as in when you are getting sick, can cause the cervix to strain with hold tight so babies are ok and the pressure. I hope that is all you are experiencing.

teacup- sorry you are sick still :wacko:

Everyone else- Hello hope you have a good day over all today

AFM- I am doing alright today. My cat lately thinks she is human and will curl up in my arms on her back just like an infant. I told DH all I need is a bottle and it would look like I was feeding a baby. LOL She comes into bed with us when DH alarm sounds to get up for work and curls up between us like when she was a little kitten last November. She has to have both of us touching her to fall asleep and will cry if we both don't touch her!! She is so silly. I feel very energized thus far today. Although, I haven't done much but get out of bed, drink a glass of milk, eat scrambled eggs with cheese that DH made me. ( He had a slow morning at the bakery so they sent him home. I love it Because I get to spend the day with him :happydance:.) DH is working on my rocking chair. 

Here is a total TMI moment. I also feel better because I have FINALLY taken a proper POO :dohh::dohh::dohh:!! Sorry. Amazingly being pregnant has made me more regular than I have ever been in my life. I was lucky to go more than twice per week. In pregnancy I can go just a little little bit almost daily. But, I feel like I have lost 10 lbs. GROSS!!! SORRY AGAIN!! But, the funny part... MY TUMMY IS STILL JUST AS BIG AND ROUND. So I guess the baby is moving its way to broader pastures LOL


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Dazed* I would feel a bit annoyed, especially if it was affordable, as the reassurance is so nice in these early stages. Having to wait until 12 weeks seems like agony. Is there no way you can just book it and tell him it's your money, your choice? I was lucky as had an early nhs scan due to previous ectopic but I really don't think I could have waited 12 weeks.

*Gem* Awesome cake :)

*Tower* Hope tooth is ok now?

*Zowiey* Hugs hun. Hopefully nothing to worry about and 5 days will soon fly by.

*Peanut* Yay for pooing, haha. Constipation is awful isn't it. I swear that's what's causing most of my cramps.....constipation and trapped wind

Sorry if I have missed anyone out. My internet has been playing up so quickly scanning posts and replying before it drops out again :growlmad:

Also, fab bump pics ladies. This will be my first baby so no previous weight gain or baby birth weights to compare, but I can't wait to have a proper bump to show off.


----------



## Kdk24

It's so hard for me to keep up when I'm working... I just read 8pages! Geez!

Happy birthday Lora! Hope you had a great day!!

Gemie... Awesome cake!! You've got talent!

Tower... I know you posted something I wanted to respond to, but for the life of me I can't remember!

Afm... Had my "12wk" appt today, even though I'm only 11w1d. Everything looks great! Heard te babies hb on the Doppler, 158-166!!! So relieved! 
This far I love my midwifery practice, but I might have to change. I really want a water birth and the hospital they deliver at is against water births. They have a tub in the labour and delivery ward, but no births can be planned in the tub. I don't wanna leave the practice, the birth center that does wb is 30mins away! What should I do?


----------



## Angeltk42

Kdk24 said:


> Afm... Had my "12wk" appt today, even though I'm only 11w1d. Everything looks great! Heard te babies hb on the Doppler, 158-166!!! So relieved!
> This far I love my midwifery practice, but I might have to change. I really want a water birth and the hospital they deliver at is against water births. They have a tub in the labour and delivery ward, but no births can be planned in the tub. I don't wanna leave the practice, the birth center that does wb is 30mins away! What should I do?

I dont think I would give up a great Mw practice for the sake of a water birth because anything can happen during your delivery and you might not even get to have a water birth and you will end up with a lesser Mw and no water birth. It stinks they don't offer it where you are since that is what you want but Good medical people are hard to come by. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Dazed125

Thank you for replying Miss_K :hugs:

I was really upset about it this morning, and I was going to do as you suggested but something stopped me - I think the feeling that we should be in it together, although when I was cross I did tell him I'd just go on my own!! Anyway today I got my 12 week scan date and my doppler through the post and whilst I'm not totally convinced I've picked up the heartbeat yet I feel like (for today at least!) I can wait for the next nhs scan

When OH got home this evening he had brought me flowers and apologised and said if I want the scan we will book one. So I'm really glad I just sulked this morning rather than turning it into an argument!

Thanks again for your reply x


----------



## Dazed125

Kdk24 said:


> It's so hard for me to keep up when I'm working... I just read 8pages! Geez!
> 
> Happy birthday Lora! Hope you had a great day!!
> 
> Gemie... Awesome cake!! You've got talent!
> 
> Tower... I know you posted something I wanted to respond to, but for the life of me I can't remember!
> 
> Afm... Had my "12wk" appt today, even though I'm only 11w1d. Everything looks great! Heard te babies hb on the Doppler, 158-166!!! So relieved!
> This far I love my midwifery practice, but I might have to change. I really want a water birth and the hospital they deliver at is against water births. They have a tub in the labour and delivery ward, but no births can be planned in the tub. I don't wanna leave the practice, the birth center that does wb is 30mins away! What should I do?

Was it the scan appointment today? If so I would love to see your pic!

Out of interest do you know why they are against them?


----------



## Pisces24

Hi all, hope everyone keeping well. Had a scan today and saw heartbeat, im 9 weeks exactly today :) Can the group admin please change my due date yo November 19th. Thanks :)


----------



## miss_kseniya

Yay *Dazed*, I'm glad you worked it out. Know what you mean about being in it together.....if I didn't already get to have an early scan then I think my OH would have thought it was a waste of money for the sake of 4 weeks too and I know we would have argued about it. Yay for the flowers too. Men are so bloody annoying sometimes, but then they do something cute and it suddenly doesn't matter how annoying they were :)

*KDK* I'm not sure what I'd do to be honest. I really want a water birth too, but like *Angel *said, good MW's are worth their weight in gold

*Pisces* Yay for scan and heartbeat. Have you got any pics to post up?


----------



## buddyIV

Kdk24 said:


> Afm... Had my "12wk" appt today, even though I'm only 11w1d. Everything looks great! Heard te babies hb on the Doppler, 158-166!!! So relieved!
> This far I love my midwifery practice, but I might have to change. I really want a water birth and the hospital they deliver at is against water births. They have a tub in the labour and delivery ward, but no births can be planned in the tub. I don't wanna leave the practice, the birth center that does wb is 30mins away! What should I do?

Congrats on the scan; hearing the heartbeat is amazing! I second what *Angel* said; if you've found a good MW practice, who you trust and are happy with, I'd be tempted to stick with it. Could you still labour in the pool? If so, you'd still get the benefit of the relaxing, weight-bearing water, which would be great! 

I had a horrible time when giving birth to DS, and would give anything to have had a good rapport with the MW who delivered him. The power of decent communication and understanding cannot be underestimated when you're trying to birth a baby!


----------



## buddyIV

I hope you're feeling better today *Tower*!


----------



## 3boys

I have had 1 bad experience with a horrible mw and i wouldnt wish it on anyone. Plus out of all 5 births I know i wouldnt of managed a water birth with any of them, some were too quick and others had meconium in my waters so i wouldnt take the chance of banking on a waterbirth over a nice midwife but obviously its your choice.


----------



## Dazed125

miss_kseniya said:


> Yay *Dazed*, I'm glad you worked it out. Know what you mean about being in it together.....if I didn't already get to have an early scan then I think my OH would have thought it was a waste of money for the sake of 4 weeks too and I know we would have argued about it. Yay for the flowers too. Men are so bloody annoying sometimes, but then they do something cute and it suddenly doesn't matter how annoying they were :)

That's so true, I was so grumpy and as soon as he said sorry (he doesn't admit he's wrong often!) Everything was fine again. I'm a pushover really


----------



## Dazed125

Pisces24 said:


> Hi all, hope everyone keeping well. Had a scan today and saw heartbeat, im 9 weeks exactly today :) Can the group admin please change my due date yo November 19th. Thanks :)

Congrats on happy and healthy lo x


----------



## MandaAnda

Wow, so much to catch up on. I couldn't do more than skim. Besides, I'm just having a cheeky catch up, as I'm on holiday in Tunisia!

*Kdk,* if you have a home birth, you can hire if buy your own pool.

As for me, my little boy was 8lb 11oz at 40+4. So, I expect a "big" baby, but I'm pretty confident that my body won't grow a baby I can't birth. I don't see pregnancy or birth as medical events but normal processes. Obviously, if there were a legitamite medical concern, I'd happily involve an obstetrician. I'm just not going to do it to tick boxes. 

My weight is almost exactly what it was at booking with my son and with my angel, but this time they wanted to refer me to a consultant for my BMI of 31. I asked why, what it would consist of, etc. basically, they talk to you about healthy eating. Well, I know how to eat healthily, and the midwife even said she could see I was reasonably fit. I felt it'd be a waste of NHS time and money, so I declined the referral.

Then, she said I'd need a referral to the consultant due to my loss. I again asked why, and she said it'd be for around 16 weeks and to discuss it with the consultant. Again, total waste of time and money. I know my angel had Turner syndrome, a complete fluke that we already discussed with one obstetrician when the results came in. Plus, that'd be after my nuchal translucency scan, which would tell me more. So, I declined the referral again, and again the midwife understood.

I don't think healthcare professionals always do the best job at ensuring we make informed choices for ourselves but rather just tell us what to do. So, I always question things. If it's reasonable, fine. But I'm not going to do things just because. So, being told "no" for birth choices, referrals that don't make sense, etc....I encourage all to question it. We're clever enough to learn why they recommend what they do and then decide if that sits well with us or not. Sorry, off my soapbox now. I just want women to own their pregnancies and births, not be pushed along a conveyor belt.

And I'm totally one of those that adored pregnancy, birth, the lot. Cannot wait to do it all again! xx


----------



## Kdk24

Dazed... It was just a 4 week check up. At their practice they have you make appts every four weeks to check in. I don't get another ultrasound until 20wks! How am I suppose to wait that long? 
The practice is through a hospital group. They have both docs and midwives. Before I mc in July I used their docs and didn't really love the docs I saw. I decided to use a midwife this time. There are 12 lovely ladies and they each work 12 hours shifts, so each time I go I see someone different. 
The head of the hospital has said that no one may plan a delivery in the tub because there is a chance the baby can take a breath under water causing serious issues for everyone. Apparently it's happened once or twice and it's a huge liability. 
I understand the reasons, but this is what I've wanted for as long as I can remember. I suppose I have a while to figure things out and I could always make an appt at the birthing center a see what it's all about?


----------



## Kdk24

Manda... If you don't mind me asking, what was your birth expeince like with DS? I love all thing pregnancy and what it to be as organic as possible.


----------



## MandaAnda

Kdk, it was a planned homebirth that didn't happen. I had thick meconium in the waters as soon as they broke, so I went to hospital to get checked over. I ended up not delivering in what was ideal circumstances for me, and I wish I'd had a doula to advocate for me instead of them trying (key word: trying) to go intervention happy near the end. I delivered at hospital in under 8 hours from waters breaking at home, naturally. This time, I'm more informed. If I had such thick meconium early on, I'd still likely go in at least for a CTG. but I'm hoping for nothing exciting like that. I've a birth pool bought, and the midwife team know a home birth is on the cards.

For what it's worth, I've NEVER heard of a baby born into water trying to breathe underwater. You bring them straight up anyway. You keep yourself far enough submerged so that baby is not out of the water until you pull them up. I still don't know if I'll want to birth in water on the day...I'll wait to see what I feel like doing. But I'll definitely be using it for pain relief!

I think the Birth Without Fear website and fb page are great places to read, start asking questions and learning what you want to know. xx


----------



## Kdk24

We live in an apt building, so a home birth is out of the question. I watched the
documentary "the business of being born" and it totally changed my prospective on birthing. 
Ladies, if you haven't seen it you should check it out!


----------



## MandaAnda

Yes, everyone should watch it.

I lived in a flat when pregnant with Jack and planned a home birth (didn't plan on water that time). I hadn't planned on telling the landlord, as it's my business. I figured that I didn't announce to them when we were TTC or the day we conceived, and birth is just as normal and private an event. I now live in a terrace (where houses join on side by side) and will have my home birth there.


----------



## 3boys

I would love to have a homebirth, i think birth is the most natural thing in the world and not a medical problem. But unfortunately in ireland its very expensive as you have to pay a private mw and because of my history its probably not safe for me or baby to be an hour away from a hospital, my house is in the middle of nowhere at the bottom of some small mountains so i would be nervous if i did bleed badly again i wouldnt make it to the hospital. As for the water births they do look amazing on the telly but unfortunately i do know of a baby who died the same day my son was born. Im not sure of the reason as far as i can remember it was because the temp of the water was too cold and the baby took a breath underwater, i imagine this is really rare but i can understand hospitals not wanting babies to be born under water they would probably be too nervous. Im hoping to train as a doula after this baby is born, im just so fascinated by the whole process of pregnancy in birth.


----------



## LoraLoo

I would have loved a homebirth too but out of the question, babys likely going to need 48 hours of antibiotics again too.

Im terrified of labour. Not the pain, or delivering the baby, I can deal with that, I can cope with that. But Im terrified of bleeding alot or the placenta retaining again.

My friend had a section last week and when she got out m/w noticed she was bleeding heavily, they had to rush her back in and insert a balloon thing into her uterus to support it, she got it removed next day and thankfully it worked but any longer and it would have been a hysterectomy, or worse. 

Im sorry Im not saying that to scare anyone, Im sure her case is very rare and im not sure what caused it but the bleeding part just terrifies me! x


----------



## 3boys

yes lora i know exactly what you mean when i hemmoraged after ava it was terrifying both myself and my husband thought i was going to die and it didnt help with the nurse saying that if the doctor hadnt of been outside the room at the nurses desk then i probably would of either been seriously ill or worse. So that makes me terrified of labour, Not the process itself i quite like that but wondering if my birth is quicker that the last and they have all been shorter that the one before then i wont make it anywhere near the hospital so i really hope i dont bleed again. But i know as much as id love a homebirth i couldnt take the risk.


----------



## teacup22

I'm planning a home water birth too!


----------



## LoraLoo

3boys said:


> yes lora i know exactly what you mean when i hemmoraged after ava it was terrifying both myself and my husband thought i was going to die and it didnt help with the nurse saying that if the doctor hadnt of been outside the room at the nurses desk then i probably would of either been seriously ill or worse. So that makes me terrified of labour, Not the process itself i quite like that but wondering if my birth is quicker that the last and they have all been shorter that the one before then i wont make it anywhere near the hospital so i really hope i dont bleed again. But i know as much as id love a homebirth i couldnt take the risk.

See Ive never hemmoraged but i did lose quite a lot of blood with Alfie as my placenta retained for 6 hours :wacko: I was so scared. My bp dropped and i couldnt sit up as i just kept collapsing each time. Sounds stupid now but i remember telling dh i was going to die :dohh: thats how i felt at the time. Im not sure how much blood you have to lose for it to be classed as a hemmorage, but i didnt need a transfusion or anything thankfully.

Do you have short labours too? Mine are usually about 1.5 hours but i only live 5 mins from hospital luckily. At one point couple of months back they were going to close the Maternity unit. The nearest one for me would be 1 hr and half a way, longer with rush hour traffic. I wouldnt have made it. They'd have been putting so many mums and babys lives at risk. Luckily everyone kicked up so much of a fuss that they suddenly found extra staff :dohh:


----------



## lovehearts

They shut the closest hospital maternity unit closest to me but luckily i chose to give birth else where anyway. 

I didnt have any expectations last time i went in to labour - i didnt even have a birth plan!! My MW hadnt even discussed pain relief with me. Im glad i didnt have any expectations because i know quite often they are not met in labour, 2 of my closet friends wanted water births and both ended up in sections for different reasons.


----------



## teacup22

lovehearts said:


> They shut the closest hospital maternity unit closest to me but luckily i chose to give birth else where anyway.
> 
> I didnt have any expectations last time i went in to labour - i didnt even have a birth plan!! My MW hadnt even discussed pain relief with me. Im glad i didnt have any expectations because i know quite often they are not met in labour, 2 of my closet friends wanted water births and both ended up in sections for different reasons.

I think it's good to know what you want though. Otherwise you could just say don't bother going with what you feel is right, just give everyone a section? You know? 
I achieved a natural (hospital) birth with my son, but the aftercare was awful!
The highest rate of intervention in the country and I was bullied into giving my son formula. Luckily I still managed to breast feed.
I will for sure be staying at home this time unless there's a risk to me or baby.


----------



## lovehearts

teacup22 said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> They shut the closest hospital maternity unit closest to me but luckily i chose to give birth else where anyway.
> 
> I didnt have any expectations last time i went in to labour - i didnt even have a birth plan!! My MW hadnt even discussed pain relief with me. Im glad i didnt have any expectations because i know quite often they are not met in labour, 2 of my closet friends wanted water births and both ended up in sections for different reasons.
> 
> I think it's good to know what you want though. Otherwise you could just say don't bother going with what you feel is right, just give everyone a section? You know?
> I achieved a natural (hospital) birth with my son, but the aftercare was awful!
> The highest rate of intervention in the country and I was bullied into giving my son formula. Luckily I still managed to breast feed.
> I will for sure be staying at home this time unless there's a risk to me or baby.Click to expand...

Oh yes, I totally agree with you there. A lot of my friends had set plans, like they wanted a water birth, or wanted an epidural, or this or that. which is fine, but I just went in with an open mind. The only thing I wanted was an 'active' labour, so i wanted to be able to move around, but i didnt have a plan lay down for pain relief or water birth because i didnt know how i would cope with the pain. In the end I laboured with g&a in the water and delivered over the back of a bed (he was stuck but no intervention was needed) I just mean i didnt have a set plan written down or have a specific set of instructions. xx


----------



## zowiey

Oh Lordy ladies! Even thinking about giving birth fills me with terror! I know it's an amazing time, but to me it's just another risk filled hurdle I have to jump! Wow I'm such an optimist ;)

Hope everyone is doing well today? Spotting seems to have stopped for now *touchwood* I'm still in bed tho!

Oh and I have to share my Husbands little nugget of advice! Just to add, he may well have a fair & valid point-but I cannot control it!
He informed me & my mum last night that when I'm sick, he's noticed I retch really forcefully, and it crunches my whole body. So in his opinion, I need to relax whilst being sick and maybe, I won't spot, or maybe not so much!

Now, I have found that ms is causing me to vomit in a different way to how I normally would do-if that makes sense?! It is more urgent and my whole body does contract an awful lot more, BUT as I'm losing my stomach contents I'm not sure if I have the ability to stop & relax! Bless him, I know he's trying to help, but he sounds like he's summoning the devil when he's being sick!!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Quick question ladies

I have my booking in appointment with the midwife tonight. It's an hour long. Can you tell me what happens at the appointment?

Also, I have it in mind that the receptionist said I need to bring a urine sample with me (I can't figure out if I imagined that part or not though). Any ideas?

Cheers xx


----------



## zowiey

Hey! Had mine on Sun & it took almost 2 hours! I had to decide which hospital I wanted to choose out of 4- but we're on the boarder of 2 counties, so I don't know if that's the same for everyone? Answered loads of Qs on health history, mental health, grand parents being related (!) I had a whole load of blood taken and had to do a sample there, but I wasn't told to bring one. Weight & height, blood pressure check. Given loads of leaflets, covered what I can & can't eat, stepping up food prep hygiene. Hubby got told off for smoking :haha: and then had an appt made to see midwife again at 15 weeks. I think that was it! We left feeling a bit shell shocked! It suddenly became very real, not that seeing the twins on a scan wasn't real enough, but sitting in a room with a midwife talking about my pregnancy was very, very surreal!

Good luck! It was enjoyable though! It's another step along the journey :happydance:
xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> Hey! Had mine on Sun & it took almost 2 hours! I had to decide which hospital I wanted to choose out of 4- but we're on the boarder of 2 counties, so I don't know if that's the same for everyone? Answered loads of Qs on health history, mental health, grand parents being related (!) I had a whole load of blood taken and had to do a sample there, but I wasn't told to bring one. Weight & height, blood pressure check. Given loads of leaflets, covered what I can & can't eat, stepping up food prep hygiene. Hubby got told off for smoking :haha: and then had an appt made to see midwife again at 15 weeks. I think that was it! We left feeling a bit shell shocked! It suddenly became very real, not that seeing the twins on a scan wasn't real enough, but sitting in a room with a midwife talking about my pregnancy was very, very surreal!
> 
> Good luck! It was enjoyable though! It's another step along the journey :happydance:
> xxx

Mine only took 15 mins this time she said 'you already know the score youve done this enough times' :haha: lol

Hope it goes well Miss K :)

Zowiey glad the spotting has stopped. Love your hubbys advice :dohh: lmao. Men!

Whats everyones hospital like that they will be giving birth at? TBH Im quite worried. Im having baby at Furness General Hospital, its been in the news alot recently for the amount of baby and mother deaths, mainly little Joshua Titcombe, who is buried next to my Eve. Such sad stories and the midwives are still practicing and it scares the hell out of me in all honestly, but I dont have any other option.


----------



## cassafrass

Hi girls ! Hope everyone's morning is as beautiful as mine ! The sun is shining and the birds are singing ... finally! Reading about the birth plans and an open mind is a great thing to have! I wanted to labor in a tub and walk around ... the tubs were being replaced lol and my ds heartbeat couldn't be monitored whule I was walking so I was in the bed =[ also I was hell bent on no drugs , until he rolled over and came out face down, which bruised his face. So at the last possible time I gave in for an epidural. Sweet relief ! If it would have worked .. 2 insertions and it wouldn't take! I have 2 slipped disks which apparently prevented the meds from working. Lol its funny now especially because I kicked a nasty mw out and a nursing teacher for their begative attitudes lol. The best thing about labor is once the baby is out its like someone flipped a switch and the pain is over! It is scary especailly the first time because is unknown but trust your judgement and your body knows what to do! This time I know I'm not going to bother with the epidural, I'm going to walk even if its in my room, I want a bath ! And I'm making my own gown so I'm comfy !


----------



## zowiey

Lora, I didn't realise we had to choose our hospital so soon, and really I had no idea where I wanted to go :dohh: but I chose Leicester General, it's less inner city than the other choices we had! I was told that as long as everything goes ok, I may be able to transfer back to the birthing Centre in the town I live, but I have no idea what it's actually like!

That's so sad to hear of the problems, but do you think, now this has been flagged up they may be stepping it up a bit? Did you have all your children there?


----------



## lovehearts

My booking in was under an hour but family history and stuff was easy to do and i had part filled out the notes already before my appointment (because they asked me to) Also the blood tests etc were same as when i had my son so she didnt have to explain anything in great detail. I had to take a sample. I do to every appointment or scan. 

Zowiey - im glad the spotting has stopped. I did suggest the forcefulness of your sick may cause the spotting :haha: I must think like your hubby.

:hugs: That must be scary Lora. the hospital iv chosen is ok i think :shrug: it hasnt been on the news recently for anything so thats something. I gave birth there last time and had a lovely midwife (and a student midwife) Who both worked over their shift to deliver Tyler. If i could request them again i would but you get what your given dont you!


----------



## LoraLoo

Deleted- too depressing! x


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> My booking in was under an hour but family history and stuff was easy to do and i had part filled out the notes already before my appointment (because they asked me to) Also the blood tests etc were same as when i had my son so she didnt have to explain anything in great detail. I had to take a sample. I do to every appointment or scan.
> 
> Zowiey - im glad the spotting has stopped. I did suggest the forcefulness of your sick may cause the spotting :haha: I must think like your hubby.
> 
> :hugs: That must be scary Lora. the hospital iv chosen is ok i think :shrug: it hasnt been on the news recently for anything so thats something. I gave birth there last time and had a lovely midwife (and a student midwife) Who both worked over their shift to deliver Tyler. If i could request them again i would but you get what your given dont you!

Ive had a couple of student midwives and really liked them :D I had a male student midwife once (not in labour but during pregnancy and afterwards) He was lovely, felt really strange at first though having a man feeling where baby was etc- was so much more gentle though! x


----------



## MandaAnda

You can always choose another hospital later if you decide on it. Just remember, they can advise all they like, but you're the one carrying the baby, so you're ultimately in charge.

If you've had concerns in the past, I figure it's good to read about them to see what you can do to avert them next time. So, PPH, for example...active, natural labour with immediate skin to skin and early initiation of breastfeeding all works with our body to help avoid such bleeds. They can also give an injection (it is then a managed, rather than physiological, third stage) if they feel bleeding is becoming a concern.

I had a plan last time, but it wasn't set in stone. I think it's important to know what you prefer, why you prefer it, and what you'd like go happen if circumstances mean that isn't the best option at the time. And always remember BRAIN...
B = Benefits (what are the benefits of what is being suggested to you?)
R = Risks (everything has risk associated, so what are they?)
A = Alternatives (what are the alternatives to what is being recommended?)
I = Intuition (what does your gut tell you about it?)
N = No (what if we say "no" to the suggestion, what then, what if we decline for now?)

And you should always be able to say, with any change suggested (unless you're unconscious or it's life or death, which isn't likely), that you'd like to discuss the suggestion with your birth partner. You can then go through the above and let them know your decision.

I'm one of those that reads when something new comes up, I research. Pregnancy with my son was no different. Birth Skills by Juju Sundin (totally non-judgmental and supportive of so many birth choices) really got me to looking into things more. I may try hypnobirthing (Natal Hypnotherapy) this time, as I totally zone out and go into myself anyway.

Even though I'm a huge advocate of home birth, it's more than I'm an advocate of women's choices. I hate the "being allowed" culture that has developed. I think women should birth where they feel safest and most comfy. I've done my research, and for me the answer is my home in normal circumstances. For someone else, it may be hospital, and that's cool for her. And I reeeeally recommend a doula, even if you've your other half or a family member or friend with you, too. In the UK (and likely elsewhere), those on low income may be able to get one for free (check out the Doula UK Access Fund). And those being mentored are cheaper than a more experienced doula. I've trained as a doula, but circumstances for us now means I can't go out on that self-employed limb yet. I think I'll have to do it when my little ones are in school. But one day, definitely!


----------



## zowiey

You ok Lora? xx


----------



## zowiey

Love hearts- I knew somebody had mentioned it elsewhere! I'm pretty sure Hubby would be more than eager to discuss my vomiting habits with you :haha: he looked so proud of himself! Bless!


----------



## lovehearts

I dont know how id feel about a male midwife. I know that is completely sexist of me, and to be quite honest when i was in labour i wanted everyone to look up my foof and tell me what was happening so probably wouldnt care in labour but i would feel a little uncomfortable in the early stages. Quite a few girls i went to school with trained as MWs and i know a couple of them work at the hospital i plan to birth at, would be interesting to have them be my midwife knowing me so personally. 

Manda - I hope one day you can go self employed and have your wish. You are very passionate and thats brilliant. I agree though - we should always have a choice and i will remember BRAIN! 

Lora - Please let us know what was on your mind. You can always PM me if you ever just need to get something off your chest. 

Zowiey - Ah bless your hubby. Ill pass on discussing vom with him though :rofl: 
xx


----------



## teacup22

Lovehearts - my auntie is my midwife. She delivered my DS and it was really nice. Not weird at all :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Hi ladies I am off for a follow up visit with OB and Diabetes Doctor to see if they want to put me into the hospital. I will refuse if they don't have a good enough reason. If Tower gets on here let her know I love her so much and hope the tooth was taken care of I am worried about her. She wasn't on at all yesterday and I emailed her too.

Talk to you all later


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks ladies, it was just my concerns about the hospital really and whats happened there with the other families, but it was all a bit doom and gloom and this is a happy thread! Just have to try and stay positive and think of the good things and not the bad! xx


----------



## lovehearts

Good luck peanut.

OO teacup - that would be quite special for your aunt I imagine. I wish my mom was my MW :haha:


----------



## lovehearts

Can you talk to the MW and ask her if any measures are been taken to improve the hospital?


----------



## Kdk24

Ladies... I need your help! 
OH and I had a lovely date night last night! We went to dinner and got gelato on our walk home. Half way home I started getting this awful pain in my left vagina area. It Started getting worst and spreading to my left hip area. At one point I was laying on the floor it tears in hurt so bad. This morning its still killing me! I can barely walk, it's a stabbing pain that shoots through my hipbone! What could it be? 
I called the nurse, I'm waiting to hear back... Anyone ever had this pain before?


----------



## zowiey

Kd, i am so sorry you're in pain- I've been suffering too- is it round ligament pain? Not too sure, just know my midwife said to let them know if it gets to bad, she did recommend swimming to help with it too. I can't bend over without pain, and going up stairs is sooo painful! Big :hugs: to you

Peanut- good look with your appt, hope they don't want to keep you in, but I guess they *should* only do what is best for you & peanut :hugs:


----------



## miss_kseniya

Thanks ladies. I'm just back from appt and it was like you all said. Lasted about 45 mins in the end. The only weird thing is she has referred me to the consultant because I had a previous ectopic and salpingectomy (tube removal). Seems a bit odd as I would have thought the issues would have been with me falling pregnant in the first place, not after the baby is safely implanted in my womb. Anyway, we'll see what happens. They may decide I don't need consultant care, especially as others may need it more, for far more important things.

*KDK* that isn't something I've experienced hon, but hope it's all ok. Probably just stretching and something hit a nerve or something?

Actually, my midwife just asked me which hospital, which seems so soon, but she did say I could change it later on. You're right though *Zowiey* it does make it seem more real. I was also terrified of bumping into someone I know in the sugrery as it's pretty obvious when you are carrying blue notes around, and we're not going public until our 12 week scan!

Hope everyone else is ok (good luck *Peanut*) and big hugs to anyone who needs one xx


----------



## Kdk24

I'm going to the er... I want to make sure it's not ruptured cyst. I'm in so my pain I can't stand up straight, it's making me nauseas


----------



## buddyIV

Kdk24 said:


> I'm going to the er... I want to make sure it's not ruptured cyst. I'm in so my pain I can't stand up straight, it's making me nauseas

:hugs: Hope you're ok!


----------



## buddyIV

I agree with everything you've said about owning the birth experience *Manda* :thumbup:

As soon as I found out I was pregnant again my thoughts immediately turned to the birth. Whilst I had an all natural birth, there are so, so many things about it that were just awful. 

I had a horrific time with DS, almost entirely down to the fact that the MW's simply ignored me. And I mean totally and completely ignored me. I'll not go into details (I still feel so, so angry about it all and writing it out will only get me upset :cry:) but through their complete negligence I ended up giving birth alone (they sent OH away because they didn't believe me that I was contracting frequently and significantly, and then didn't call OH when I asked them to, so he missed the birth: which is criminal in my mind...to deprive someone of witnessing the birth of their child because you're not taking a mother's words seriously) and their actions caused a 4th degree tear. It was supremely awful.

This time I will advocate LOUDLY for myself. You have to question, and keeping demanding answers until you're satisfied that you have the information you need and want. They've already told me I'm on the "red path" for various reasons, which entails consultant led care. However, I'm not entirely convinced that the problems occurring in the past will reoccur this time. I long to have an active labour, and I refuse point-blank to birth lying down (they forced me to lie on my back last time...), and whilst I may not be able to give birth in the water I honestly can't see why I should be refused water as a means of pain relief. 

We all have rights, and a responsibility to ourselves to be heard. 

Ooops...sorry ladies, I'm ranting here, but honestly, I'm just worried that I'll get steam-rolled into another horrible birth, when all I want is the birth experience I feel I deserve. We all do. 

Thanks for "listening" :flower:


----------



## 3boys

buddyIV said:


> I agree with everything you've said about owning the birth experience *Manda* :thumbup:
> 
> As soon as I found out I was pregnant again my thoughts immediately turned to the birth. Whilst I had an all natural birth, there are so, so many things about it that were just awful.
> 
> I had a horrific time with DS, almost entirely down to the fact that the MW's simply ignored me. And I mean totally and completely ignored me. I'll not go into details (I still feel so, so angry about it all and writing it out will only get me upset :cry:) but through their complete negligence I ended up giving birth alone (they sent OH away because they didn't believe me that I was contracting frequently and significantly, and then didn't call OH when I asked them to, so he missed the birth: which is criminal in my mind...to deprive someone of witnessing the birth of their child because you're not taking a mother's words seriously) and their actions caused a 4th degree tear. It was supremely awful.
> 
> This time I will advocate LOUDLY for myself. You have to question, and keeping demanding answers until you're satisfied that you have the information you need and want. They've already told me I'm on the "red path" for various reasons, which entails consultant led care. However, I'm not entirely convinced that the problems occurring in the past will reoccur this time. I long to have an active labour, and I refuse point-blank to birth lying down (they forced me to lie on my back last time...), and whilst I may not be able to give birth in the water I honestly can't see why I should be refused water as a means of pain relief.
> 
> We all have rights, and a responsibility to ourselves to be heard.
> 
> Ooops...sorry ladies, I'm ranting here, but honestly, I'm just worried that I'll get steam-rolled into another horrible birth, when all I want is the birth experience I feel I deserve. We all do.
> 
> Thanks for "listening" :flower:

that is just awful hun, i cant believe you had to birth on your own. I totally agree that we need to speak loudly i had a pretty awful time with my first due to midwives and also tore really badly i guess i was just so young (20) i didnt want to inconveniece them but they were awful and they knew they were being awful cos they came and apologised afterwards. My son was back to back and they just ignored it all, I was in constant agony no break just a consistant excruciating pain in my back, they just told me to be quiet and relax i thought i was over reacting to the pain, then they didnt even give me a chance to push just put a ventouse on baby and pulled him out, never explained why, i didnt realise that anything was different until i went on to have other babies and it was so completely different, on my next baby i didnt even suspect i was in labour until i was 8cm because i wasnt in that much pain i didnt realise what "normal" labour was like, i had my second son without any pain relief. We definitely need to find our voice in labour. x


----------



## peanutmomma

:happydance: WELL, NOT in the hospital Thank GOD! They said I am doing better with my blood sugars but it still needs work
I see Tower hasn't been on. I hope she is in bed resting and has medicine.
KDK?- I think you were having the awful pain. Sorry I was just skimming. Hope you feel better and its just round ligament pain.
Now to count down the days until next Friday morning for the 12 week scan and genetics testing. They told me I could bring a CD-R and they will re4cord the entire ultra sound with audio. SO I will have a keepsake with the heartbeat and everything. I can't wait to take early guesses on the gender LOL :thumbup:
Doctor said I look healthier and happier than two weeks ago with the horrible cold and my coughing fits I am still having is just residual of the cold. I weigh exactly the same as two weeks ago, but this time I wasn't constipated and didn't have a huge full bladder. She said that she believes that the bloating has gone and most of the common water retention is gone too. That what I see as my belly now is in fact my uterus and baby and the little bit of my own pot belly I had before. 

Also, I wanted to mention for all you ladies that have lower hemoglobin (iron) in your blood. My doctor said to take more rests and don't walk to fast so that you don't get light-headed or out of breathe. 

Well, that's about it for now


----------



## MandaAnda

Kdk, how are you?

What some of you are describing sounds like SPD/PGP. I had it in my first pregnancy, being more prone to it since I'm hypermobile. Then, you're more likely to have it and it start earlier in subsequent pregnancies. I have a bulging lumbar disc anyway, but I do think it's starting with me already. I did get referred to the physio last time, but I didn't feel they helped a tonne. I need to find an osteopath nearby, I think, as osteopathy really helped me when my back went a couple of years back.


----------



## Angeltk42

Sorry about your pain KD. Hope you feel better and it's nothing serious.

Peanut - great news about not having to be hospitalized

Tower - hope your tooth is getting better would love to hear how you are doing when you feel up to it!

Don't remember who exactly was talking about birthing experiences but oh gosh first baby and i'm petrified of all that! lol

AFM - I am totally having anxiety... I have no negative symptoms and still have my wonderful pregnancy symptoms like constipation (ugh), frequent pee, occassional nausea (that has eased up considerably) and extreme fatigue - still going strong on that one! but for some reason I keep having nightmares that at my next scan there will be no heartbeat :( I mean I read countless stories of that on here daily and I guess it's getting into my subconscious while I sleep... :( I just want to know lo is doing good in there. I can't find HB on doppler but as I have said before i'm Extremely fluffy so not too shocked about that. I just want some reassurance and Doc check up isn't until 4/29 and I know he will try to use his doppler on me then. FX he finds HB but i'm sure I will be scheduled for a scan that same week for the NT scan but that is still a week and a half away. 

My last pregnancy didn't get anywhere near this point so I guess I'm just waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## buddyIV

3boys said:


> that is just awful hun, i cant believe you had to birth on your own. I totally agree that we need to speak loudly i had a pretty awful time with my first due to midwives and also tore really badly i guess i was just so young (20) i didnt want to inconveniece them but they were awful and they knew they were being awful cos they came and apologised afterwards. My son was back to back and they just ignored it all, I was in constant agony no break just a consistant excruciating pain in my back, they just told me to be quiet and relax i thought i was over reacting to the pain, then they didnt even give me a chance to push just put a ventouse on baby and pulled him out, never explained why, i didnt realise that anything was different until i went on to have other babies and it was so completely different, on my next baby i didnt even suspect i was in labour until i was 8cm because i wasnt in that much pain i didnt realise what "normal" labour was like, i had my second son without any pain relief. We definitely need to find our voice in labour. x

My goodness...that sounds awful too :hugs: It's shocking that some medical staff just don't take notice of what you're telling them: it's your body, so you're the expert on what you can and cant feel! I'm so glad that the subsequent births were much better experiences though. Thanks so much for sharing that, as it really does give me hope that this time everything will be absolutely fine x


----------



## brinib

Some thoughts on having a birth plan vs not. For us, having a written plan accomplished two things: it allowed us to talk about what we wanted in an ideal situation (which forced us to become very educated about what options there are) and two, we talked it over both with the midwife group and brought it to the hospital so everyone working on our care was on the same page and it was IN WRITING I did not want anyone to offer me drugs. I said if I wanted them I would ask for them (I did not). It said I did not want an episiotomy, I wanted delayed cord clamping, I did not want pitocin unless absolutely necessary and I did not want my baby leaving my or my husband's sight (the one and only time they took him out of the room for a blood test DH went with). It depends on your hospital but all of these requests were honored. And because we had talked about it with our MW ahead of time we knew what to expect. We also understood that in an emergency we would have done what was best for me and for DS, but it made me feel I had some control. (And I did change my mind in some respects-- I said I did not want my water manually broken, but after being in labor for 11 hours and stalled at 5 cm, I was getting tired and let the MW break my water which finally got things rolling. It was the right decision at the time).
Whew, that was long winded.

In other news, I threw up in my driveway before I drove to work this morning. First time puking this pregnancy. Super fun. :wacko:


----------



## cassafrass

Kdk I hope you are ok ! &#9829; ... everyone else hope you are well !


----------



## Kdk24

Still at the er but getting some answers. I have a fairly large cyst on my left ovary which seems to be twisting causing the extreme pain! Thank goodness I trusted my gut that something was really wrong!
I'm waiting to talk to the mw on duty, hopefully will be able to go home and rest soon! 

Thanks for all the concern ladies!! Nice to have people like you in my life!'


----------



## Dazed125

Hope you're not there too much longer kdk x


----------



## peanutmomma

kdk hope you can get some relief and rest soon


----------



## Kdk24

So... I have to go see a specialist as there were some abnormalities on the ultrasound just now. It us tech can't tell what it is, but the specialist are trained and will scan inch by inch to make sure everything is okay


----------



## Tower6

Hi lovely ladies! I'm still here :) I have been doing peroxide rinses and the puffy spot is gone and not sore so I'm just waiting to get into my dentist apt. I har literally slept for 2 days and idk why but the tiredness is hitting me like week 6-8 all over again. Other thing that's weird is that I only feel hungry when I wake up but even still my meals are tiny. I just constantly feel full... Idk it's weird. Also the bloat must be leaving cuz I feel like my belly has shrunk today :/ still way noticeable but small for how I felt before. And last- I have only gone poo once in the last two weeks, may be exactly why I'm having all those other symptoms except the lack of bloat.. That one is confusing. Anyway just feeling off and kinda makes me nervous about baby :( but tooth is doing better- for now!

Kd- I really hope that they find out that everything is perfectly fine with LO! Do update us 

Peanut- I LOVE YOU! I didn't get an email but I saw your posts and I'm sooo glad your home and happy and still connected as ever as my twin ;)

Everyone else- thank you all SO MUCH for the well wishes! It means so much to be thought about and cared for! 

(((((((hugs))))))) to everyone!


----------



## Tower6

Oh my- my pregnancy brain!

So my daughter just came up and said mom when do we know if it's a boy or girl and I said "well not for awhile, but in 9 days from tomorrow we get to see the baby again" so my DH said "what 9 days?!" I said ya next Thursday and it's Tuesday so 9 days lol he said "noooo it's Wednesday and your apt is next wed so it's a week from today!" so I was like- its Wednesday?!?! And the 24th is wed not thurs?! LOL WOW I was so off! 

Anyway long story short- ONE WEEK countdown till my scan!!! And Im 12 weeks tonight!!!!!!! That's super exciting cuz my dr considers ou 2nd tri at the end of 12 weeks :) 

We're almost there ladies!!!!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower my twin I am so glad you finally posted I truly was worried my dear!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am glad the tooth is feeling better! :winkwink: Yippiee! you see the baby again next week. I go on Friday for the 12 week scan and genetic testing. They told us we can bring a CD-R and they will record the whole thing with audio so that will be a fun keepsake!! i am so relieved you are still with us. I have been telling DH I am getting worried. I told my OB about your tooth and that I told you to go to urgent care as long as no fever. She said I did well and to keep in touch with you to make sure youre ok. 
I have to make a dentist appointment tomorrow because I have a cavity under a filling and my OB wants me to be able to tell her my dentist appt. date by next Friday. She said she will sign a waiver if she has to so I can get the novicane. I have to have lots of it because I can always feel what they are doing when I have had fillings and even when I have had wisdom teeth pulled or molars. She said that tooth pain can put way to much unneeded stress on the body and if it gets infected can cause baby problems.
Oh! I am just so elated that you are ok...


----------



## Tower6

Your so awesome!! I've been pretty stressed since an incident last night and I find myself not knowing how to deal with it without feeling like I'm going to have a panic attack. I have been trying meditation apps and trying to breathe but I still think I'm definitely internalizing my sadness and fears because I kind of have twinges or little shooting pains going from the cervix up to the belly button. 
It definitely helps to hop on here an have so many people to talk to all day and so awesome how much we all care about eachother. It's like a best friend to turn to when I could never turn to "friends" in town without everyone in the town knowing my business. 

Hope everyone's well tonight!!


----------



## zowiey

Tower, glad you're feeling better! I'd definitely recommend taking something for the constipation, I got some lactulose on Fri, and oh the joys!

Kdk, glad your being sorted :hugs: good luck with your scan, hope all goes well! 

Hope Everyone is ok? Gemie & Laura- not seen you around- hope your both ok?

Day 3 of bed rest, and I'm pretty sure I could get used to this! Although not sure ill get much snoozing done with this bloody wind! We were talking about the scan last night, and I asked hubby "if" everything goes ok can I buy something after- I saw hubby's jaw tense, and I think he thought I wanted to buy some baby things! Nope I just want to buy a maternity pillow! :haha: so if anyone has any recommendations for which is best, that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Creative

My booking in date came through for the 2nd May. It's at a hospital rather than the local NHS offices which my last booking in appointment was at so I am not sure what that means, (if anything..... I'm probably just being paranoid) I want a home birth and don;t want to be under consultant care, but my age is against me. All fired up and ready for a fight armed with Sheila Kitzenger!


----------



## Creative

I love Thursdays. I'm having a raspberry!:happydance:


----------



## teacup22

Sorry to all feeling rubbish!
Tower - hope they can sort the cyst out.

I love Sundays for the same reason Creative! I'm 12 weeks Sunday!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Morning ladies, how is everyone?

I appear to have misplaces (lost!) my green pregnancy notes :dohh: The midwifes going to go mad, isnt she?! I cant remember what I did with them, the letter for my scan is with them, I know its next Wed but cant remember the time! Just typical of me!

On a brighter note, my graze box should be arriving today and Im excited, lol :haha: I used to get them ages ago and they were lovely but id sit and eat them in 1 sitting!


----------



## zowiey

Oh no Lora! You have to forget about the notes then you'll find them! I can never find anything if I search for it, but as soon as I forget (I'm super scatty, so it's not hard for me to forget anything!) then I find them straight away! I'm also a bugger for putting things in a "safe" place, it's never the same place twice & usually pretty random!

Oooh graze boxes, mmm! I loved the lemon meringue mix they do! Oh and the galic & chilli olives.... I am literally drooling right now! Enjoy it!

Creative & teacup- my day is Tuesday, it makes me so happy :)


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> Oh no Lora! You have to forget about the notes then you'll find them! I can never find anything if I search for it, but as soon as I forget (I'm super scatty, so it's not hard for me to forget anything!) then I find them straight away! I'm also a bugger for putting things in a "safe" place, it's never the same place twice & usually pretty random!
> 
> Oooh graze boxes, mmm! I loved the lemon meringue mix they do! Oh and the galic & chilli olives.... I am literally drooling right now! Enjoy it!
> 
> Creative & teacup- my day is Tuesday, it makes me so happy :)

Ive found the notes- in the garage?! :wacko::shrug: lol

Scan is next Wed at 4pm- gutted i hate waiting around! Starting to feel really anxious about scan now could do with using the doppler but i got Aaron to hide it so i dont know where it is.

Love the lemon meringue one, but you can keep the olives, yuk, lol xx


----------



## peanutmomma

good morning all ladies. :blush: Hope everyone has a wonderful stress free day. I am awake and wish I were asleep it's not even 7 am here yet!! :sleep: Poor DH I think he is having sympathy issues for me LOL. He started to get super thirsty yesterday at Diabetes Doc. office around noon and was drinking bottle after bottle of water. He refilled the bottle every 10 minutes or less til 4 am this morning and was up weeing almost as much. I joked and asked him if he was Diabetic or pregnant because it was literally every 10-15 minutes he was up again. He finally fell asleep at 4:30. Then, I was up at 5 with a low blood sugar and headache :growlmad:. Poor guy. 

So, Last night around my last post on here I started to get these awful pains mainly on the right side but some on the left almost like cramps but to sharp and wide spread. I know the Doctor said that round ligament pains can start to really get painful now as the uterus is pushing harder to get above the bone. But, the center is the only part that you can barely feel it coming above. What made the pain worse was laying on my right side trying to get comfortable and get some sleep. Even tylenol didn't help ease the pain. Glad it just comes and goes and is not steady. OUCH!!!:baby::wacko:
The only part that I really had issues dealing with was when one pain hit as I was getting up to wee and I almost couldn't walk. I hope and pray that when the uterus is fully out from behind the bone I will have some relief for a while. LOL

Tower, I get anxiety sometimes in horrible waves and even though I can't fully express all of my fears and pains with DH it helps when he just holds me in bed and rocks me a little talking to me in a nice tone telling me everything is goinf to work itself out and that all I can do is just keep doing what I know to be right. And if I still can't get over certain things he reminds me that Baby was fine at the last appointment and that the next one is not too far off. Just relax, try not to let even the small stuff get to you. I know easier than said, but I have had to just focus on myself and brush others off at times because I know that if I let others get to me to much I will stress out internally and that isn't good for anyone. 

Gemie and Laura- it's true the two of you haven't been to talkative as of lately. Hope all is well, we are here to talk no matter what is wrong or if you just want to say bug off I want some me time right now. That's cool too. We just don't want you to be going through something alone if we can ber there for you.

Everyone else, Hello and please tll us how you are. I know some of you have, but there are a few that have joined us recently and have only really said hello


----------



## peanutmomma

quick note... I HAVE LESS THAN 200 DAYS LEFT WOOT! WOOT! Sunday is our change over day. and I can't wait til sunday to finally be 12 weeks.


----------



## grich2011

I'm super excited for my appointment today other than the pap smear ugh, then my husband received a phone call for a job interview and they wanted him to come at 10:00 the exact time as my appointment, of course he wasn't thinking that I had my appointment so he said yes :( I know it will be a great opportunity for us but at the same time I wish he could be at the appointment. I'm always scared something is going to go wrong.


----------



## Gemie

Hi girls I'm still here! Yesterday was my little lady's birthday so we had a super busy day seeing family and playing with presents and stuff. 
I've literally only just got up... I am exhausted can barely keep my eyes open :nope: going to get my bloods done later to check if iron levels are okay this tiredness can't be normal :shrug:

Glad you're feeling better *tower*

*kdk*. Omgosh! Praying everything is okay hunni

*lora* what's a graze box? Glad you found your notes!


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> Hi girls I'm still here! Yesterday was my little lady's birthday so we had a super busy day seeing family and playing with presents and stuff.
> I've literally only just got up... I am exhausted can barely keep my eyes open :nope: going to get my bloods done later to check if iron levels are okay this tiredness can't be normal :shrug:
> 
> Glad you're feeling better *tower*
> 
> *kdk*. Omgosh! Praying everything is okay hunni
> 
> *lora* what's a graze box? Glad you found your notes!

You should google it you get your first one free :) its a box that comes through your door once a week with 4 snacks, you go through the list before hand what foods u like/dont/like to try and they send u combinations, its usually healthyish and stuff for energy, today i got pumpkin and ginger cake, mississippi bbq pistachios, vanilla cherry frangipanes and okacakes with caramelised onion maramalade :)


----------



## MandaAnda

For those interested in home birth, there's a great fb page here https://www.facebook.com/HomeBirthersAndHopefuls?ref=ts&fref=ts and a thread on B&B here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/home-natural-birthing/255340-home-birthers-hopefuls.html

And Graze boxes rock!


----------



## peanutmomma

I looked up your graze boxes and they look so yummy. Wish the US had them too.


----------



## zowiey

I've had more spotting, well it was more of a watery bleed, and pink. Rang the midwife who said I needed to see my gp to get an emergency appt for a scan tonight. Managed to see my gp, who said epu are only open 8.30-12.30 and a&e won't scan me unless its s threatened ectopic-which it isn't. So I still have to wait until Sunday :( I haven't had any more yet, but have had a bit of cramping. I understand that I can't be seen immediately, but I just feel like I'm hanging waiting for something to happen.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hugs *Zowiey*.

Just a quick thought, when would your period have been due? I had a bit of brown spotting and pink watery discharge, and even a bit of red on one wipe when both my first and second periods (missed obv) would have been due which doc assured me was normal. We saw healthy heartbeat on scan and sometimes it just happens as it's bits of old lining. Are you close to when your third period would have been due?


----------



## Dazed125

Hugs Zowiey


----------



## Dazed125

Miss K - new fruit tmrw!!!


----------



## teacup22

:hugs: Zowiey! Hope it's nothing xxx


----------



## zowiey

I don't honestly know, my cycles were screwed because I had ivf, so I have no idea when it should be. I did do 6 sneezes in a row, and then 5mins later I bled.

She also said its entirely possible I may have lost one twin, as I essentially have 2 pregnancies, but I don't know. I just feel so broken, hubby's being great, and trying to be positive, but after 41/2 years trying, the ivf, and the chemical last time, I have to protect myself. I just don't know how many times I can keep on picking myself up off the floor. Sorry to be do dramatic.


----------



## Angeltk42

zowiey said:


> I don't honestly know, my cycles were screwed because I had ivf, so I have no idea when it should be. I did do 6 sneezes in a row, and then 5mins later I bled.
> 
> She also said its entirely possible I may have lost one twin, as I essentially have 2 pregnancies, but I don't know. I just feel so broken, hubby's being great, and trying to be positive, but after 41/2 years trying, the ivf, and the chemical last time, I have to protect myself. I just don't know how many times I can keep on picking myself up off the floor. Sorry to be do dramatic.

It's not dramatic... I know exactly what you mean! it's like 1 step foward and three back... Just relax and keep calm I hear twins put more strain on Cervix hence why woman carrying twins have more spotting. But extremely frustrating that no one will scan you. I'm in US and if I went to Emergency room right now with bleeding I am almost positive I would be scanned during the visit. Or I could request it. 
Sunday is getting closer! Put your feet up. Let hubby take care of you and try not to freak out too much. EASIER SAID THAN DONE! I Know... but remember you have a lot of prayers for you and your Lo's! :) :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Oh Zowiey im so sorry your midwife isnt more understanding :hugs: Id suggest booking a private scan but seems a bit pointless when its only 3 days til your scan anyway, hope the spotting stops. I really hope on Sunday there are 2 wriggling babies xxx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Oh *Zowiey* it's so awful for you being in limbo like this. Fingers crossed it's nothing o worry about and perhaps the sneezing just stretched things inside a bit which caused the bleed? Everything is so sensitive at this stage hun, it could just be residual bleed from an irritated cervix due to sneezing loads.

*Dazed* are you a raspberry tomorrow hun? Can't remember what week 10 fruit is. I think I might be a prune? I do love fruit changing day though and I finally hit double figures tomorrow, woohoo.

Hello to everyone else by the way :)


----------



## LoraLoo

It feels great when you turn another week doesnt it miss K :) Like another milestone ticked off! One week closer to holding our babies :cloud9:

I listened in to baby again earlier- not done it since Sun cos I made Aaron hide the doppler from me. I was searching on the right where he normally is and then i swore i felt movement to the left, i moved the doppler to the left and there was the heartbeat, so think it WAS movement i felt! Given hubby it back to hide again now til Sunday!

Im excited, we are going out together- KID FREE- for the first time in around 7 years Tomorrow night :happydance: I feel like a teenager going on a first date :haha: lol xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Lora* I have been toying with the idea of getting a doppler. Can you use them as early as 10 weeks?

And enjoy your date with OH hun. Sounds like it's well deserved :happydance:


----------



## LoraLoo

miss_kseniya said:


> *Lora* I have been toying with the idea of getting a doppler. Can you use them as early as 10 weeks?
> 
> And enjoy your date with OH hun. Sounds like it's well deserved :happydance:

I found baby at 10+2! It was a bit tricky it takes a while to find it and then baby must move and it goes again, but i do find it really good for reassurance! xx


----------



## Tower6

Zowiey- I am completely discussed at the medical system you are dealing with. I have had 2 scans just based on the fact that I wanted reassurance cuz I was being a worry wort and thought I just felt something was off. You aren't "high" risk but in a sense you ate because twins always are and they shoul be making room to get you in ASAP. My heart goes out to you. Stay in bed and drink tons of water- were here to keep you company!

How many weeks are you?


----------



## buddyIV

:hugs: *Zowie* I think we're all counting down to Sunday for you! I find it surprising that they won't scan you, but perhaps its reassuring that they don't consider it necessary. We'll be thinking of you!

Hope everything goes ok at the us *kdk* x

I've had a pretty rubbish day (nothing pregnancy related) and am feeling very sorry for myself...usually I'd console myself with a glass of wine but I obviously am not going anywhere near that now! Urgh, even the thought of wine makes me feel sick!

Congrats to all the ladies who've got a new fruit, or are hitting the 12 week mark...we're almost out of 1st tri ladies! :happydance: Only 2 weeks to go for me. I loved 2nd and 3rd tri last time; I felt like superwoman and LOVED my bump...and all the kicks...bliss! x


----------



## Tower6

Is anyone else extremely tired? I feel like I'm in a coma. I am a person who has NEVER been a napper and it hit me hard in the beginning and now this week it's like comatosed all over again!! I need energy I have only been up for a window of 2 hours all day and to be honest I hate it. I take kids to school and ttrn come sleep till they get home and then I am in bed by 8. I'm normally up till 12-1 easily. This pregnancy completely skipped ms but omg the fatigue is horrible. Any suggestions?


----------



## pa2k84

Tower6 said:


> Is anyone else extremely tired? I feel like I'm in a coma. I am a person who has NEVER been a napper and it hit me hard in the beginning and now this week it's like comatosed all over again!! I need energy I have only been up for a window of 2 hours all day and to be honest I hate it. I take kids to school and ttrn come sleep till they get home and then I am in bed by 8. I'm normally up till 12-1 easily. This pregnancy completely skipped ms but omg the fatigue is horrible. Any suggestions?

No suggestions i am afraid, there have been days when i have been dead on my feet but can't just shut down. I work in a nursery so on the go constantly. After lunch is a killer for me, getting the children to sleep, dark room, quiet just rubbing or patting little ones. The times i have just shut my eyes whilst doing it only to open with a jolt knowing was prob only a minute or two but that i had fallen asleep - not good. Tea and coffee not agreeing with me at the moment so can't even get caffine boost :dohh:


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> Is anyone else extremely tired? I feel like I'm in a coma. I am a person who has NEVER been a napper and it hit me hard in the beginning and now this week it's like comatosed all over again!! I need energy I have only been up for a window of 2 hours all day and to be honest I hate it. I take kids to school and ttrn come sleep till they get home and then I am in bed by 8. I'm normally up till 12-1 easily. This pregnancy completely skipped ms but omg the fatigue is horrible. Any suggestions?

Yes! I've had bloods done today as I'm so exhausted, I could literally sleep the clock round.
Try spatone it's really good, it's a iron rich a turn mineral water sachet that you put into orange juice take 2 a day while pregnant. It's really good but I think my iron issues are a bit too much for it to conted with tis time :wacko:

https://www.nelsonsnaturalworld.com/en-gb/uk/our-brands/spatone/spatone-for-me/mum-to-be/


----------



## Gemie

I ordered a grazing box earlier, I'm going to try sounds really good.

Ironically someone on my Facebook who's over in America posted a link and I remember someone (peanut?) on the thread saying they wished they had them over in the us

https://naturebox.com/?afid=faceboo...mo=snackhealthy&nrlsk_trigger={nrlsk_trigger}


----------



## zowiey

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I'm trying to think positive, but I just wish I knew wth is going on with my body :shrug: had no more spotting since, but I feel really tender just above my pubic bone. But then I think I'm looking for anything & everything. I'm a little annoyed with myself, as I very nearly booked a private scan on Mon, for Tuesday- how I wish I had now. But then again I'd still be worried if this had happened regardless!

Also, my scan on Sunday, is at the hospital we had our first ivf, so I pretty much know I can walk to & from the car crying without seeing to many people! Always a plus point!

Tower, believe me I'm frustrated, I mean we are so lucky in so many ways, we moan & grumble about the nhs, but we are so lucky to have what we do, and in 98% of the times it is amazing. And I understand that there really is nothing that can be done in early pregnancy, but I live in a quite a large county, and we have one epu- one! And it's open 8.30-12.30 mon-Fri & Sun! I dont think it would hurt to open it longer, or even untill 10/11pm, I would even happily pay to use it, and I'm sure countless other women would to, just for peace of mind. 
Right, I'm off my soap box!

Goodnight everyone!
xxx


----------



## buddyIV

Tower6 said:


> Is anyone else extremely tired? I feel like I'm in a coma. I am a person who has NEVER been a napper and it hit me hard in the beginning and now this week it's like comatosed all over again!! I need energy I have only been up for a window of 2 hours all day and to be honest I hate it. I take kids to school and ttrn come sleep till they get home and then I am in bed by 8. I'm normally up till 12-1 easily. This pregnancy completely skipped ms but omg the fatigue is horrible. Any suggestions?

I have zero energy, and am shattered, but have a horrible time getting to sleep...it's torture! With DS I was going to bed at 8 regularly, but this time I'm lucky if I get to sleep before 1:00am. I'm hoping the tiredness just magically goes away!

I don't have many suggestions, but I do find keeping busy helps me forget how tired I am: getting outside always helps, or doing some art/cooking/sensory projects with DS up at the table. It just distracts me enough to stop thinking about how tired I am!


----------



## Gemie

*zowiey* I'm praying for you and you little beans hunni it must be torture for you :hugs:


----------



## peanutmomma

gemie thanks for the post I will have to check it out when DH gets paid next week. 
So, I thought today would be a great day for me. I went back to sleep after I posted earlier and had two yes two in a row sexual dreams and on the second I woke up feeling like I just had one of the best orgasms ever!! TMI so sorry. I thought, "Okay, things are looking better awesome" Then, I dealt with another round of low blood sugars but have just felt off today. We went to the store and I got a lot of prescriptions filled for free with he new insurance. So lovely to know I can take care of myself now!!
We walked around and I told DH about my dreams and how it was kind of embarrassing, but cool because my OB said that the dreams would get loads better in second trimester. Then, I got hit with a horrible painful migraine and when we got home I was in tears it hurt so bad and for the first time in many years I felt that I was going to vomit. Usually, if I feel like this I have to make myself do so because it doesn't come up. I have a strong gag reflex I guess. Well, I was acting like a child because it hurt so bad and I was so unsure if I was going to get sick or if it was just indigestion. DH puts a cool wash rag onto my forehead and holds me and tells me it's ok that I don't feel well and to relax. He loves to care for me when I am ill. then, as I was almost relaxed, I had to sprint to the toilet and up my blood orange came. EWW!! GROSS 
I felt loads better, but it was weird. I was able to nap after for like an hour and a half. But, I have been up now for almost two hours and this migraine is not letting up. I have taken Tylenol. Also, I am nauseated all over again. 
This is worse feeling than what I thought was MS in weeks 6-8. Can MS show its ugly head all over again to get its last hurrah in 1st trimester? 
What really bites is mt lower tummy where baby peanut is aches so very bad now. I hope this goes away soon. But, any advice on if this could be MS again would be great. 

Sorry for complaining I feel like a total tool, but I thought I was going to be a lucky one and not have had it bad


----------



## grich2011

Has anyone had their 12 week appointment? I had mine a little early because I asked for it and they did a pap smear, and found the baby's heart on the Doppler but I was really hoping for more baby pics is it normal to not get a real ultrasound at this point?


----------



## peanutmomma

Sorry, I forgot 
Zowey I truly truly hope this is just stress and that both twins are doing great. Granted mine was a vanishing twin, and I didn't have any spotting or cramps but I pray for you. I hope Sunday when you get your scan the Doctor just says it was old lining and that you are one of the ladies that sometimes spots during pregnancy. 

Tower, I am totally exhausted twin I hope we both feel better soon


----------



## Tower6

The Friday before last I had my first migraine in my life and it lasted 4 days of straight and every time I would sit up i would puke from my brain feelin like I was swelling and like I had knives in my temples. That's why when I got my appointment that next week they gave me a reassurance scan. But they say that headaches are a pregnancy symptom and I was shocked cuz it was horrible! 4 full days of sending kids to family so that I could sleep in total darkness. 

I was scared the throw up was ms just suddenly showing up but it passed with the headache so hopefully your just like me ;) 
Juice isn't the best everyday option but it helped keep my blood sugars level with out much food so I ate saltines and drank cranberry/grape juice for 4 dad and they said that was perfectly fine, once I started that I kept it down and didn't throw up again. Maybe try that if you can. I'm so sorry that was the worst thing I've experienced this whole time 

Massive :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

Oh and they recommended that juice because that's what they give you if you end up in the hospital. They always serve cran/grape so I got that


----------



## Angeltk42

Late nap after work means insomnia at night but the nap was well worth it in my opinion!!! Lol


----------



## Tower6

Heart burn heart burn heart burn lol everytime I eat with this little bean


----------



## teacup22

So I had cheesecake for brekkie..... Oops!
Is anyone feeling definite movements yet? I am so excited that I know it's deffo bubs now :)


----------



## Dazed125

miss_kseniya said:


> Oh *Zowiey* it's so awful for you being in limbo like this. Fingers crossed it's nothing o worry about and perhaps the sneezing just stretched things inside a bit which caused the bleed? Everything is so sensitive at this stage hun, it could just be residual bleed from an irritated cervix due to sneezing loads.
> 
> *Dazed* are you a raspberry tomorrow hun? Can't remember what week 10 fruit is. I think I might be a prune? I do love fruit changing day though and I finally hit double figures tomorrow, woohoo.
> 
> Hello to everyone else by the way :)

Yay I'm a raspberry! I'm not sure how I feel about our Los being referred to as prunes though!!! They are far cuter!  congrats on 10 weeks, not long till second tri now x


----------



## Dazed125

Tower6 said:


> Is anyone else extremely tired? I feel like I'm in a coma. I am a person who has NEVER been a napper and it hit me hard in the beginning and now this week it's like comatosed all over again!! I need energy I have only been up for a window of 2 hours all day and to be honest I hate it. I take kids to school and ttrn come sleep till they get home and then I am in bed by 8. I'm normally up till 12-1 easily. This pregnancy completely skipped ms but omg the fatigue is horrible. Any suggestions?

I don't have any suggestions but I just wanted today I feel exactly the same. I just get in from work and go to bed. I don't know how you girls with other kids cope x


----------



## Dazed125

grich2011 said:


> Has anyone had their 12 week appointment? I had mine a little early because I asked for it and they did a pap smear, and found the baby's heart on the Doppler but I was really hoping for more baby pics is it normal to not get a real ultrasound at this point?

Not sure what's normal in the US but in the UK we all get an ultrasound around the 12 week mark x


----------



## lovehearts

Zowiey - thinking of you. Hope Sunday hurries up. 

Peanut - I Hope your migrane passes soon. Sounds nasty. 

Kdk - hope your ok and in less pain. 

Gem - hope your daughter had a lovely birthday. 

Lora - enjoy your child free night :)


----------



## Tower6

Hope your ok peanut. I'll check on u in the morning 

Teacup- yes I feel baby :) only on the left side and maybe 4 times total :) love love love it!


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> So I had cheesecake for brekkie..... Oops!
> Is anyone feeling definite movements yet? I am so excited that I know it's deffo bubs now :)

:haha: Ive had a kitkat and a packet of monster munch :dohh: Not very good!

I thought i felt movement yesterday when using the doppler (11+3) but i cant be 100% x


----------



## 3boys

i wont get a scan until after 16wks, it feels like forever away, i wish they did 12wk scans here. x


----------



## miss_kseniya

I have been tired the last couple of days too. Up until now I've not felt too bad, but today and yesterday it really hit me. I have also felt quite light headed the last couple of days too, and I just want to lie down....not good when I am at work! Working from home this afternoon though so not as bad. Might sneak in a nap in an hour or so!

*3boys*, that seems like a long time to wait. Poor you hun.

Can't believe some of you are feeling bubs already. I really can't wait, but this is my first so think it will be a long time before I start to realise what is bubs and what is just gas! I assume its a lot more noticable 2nd time around as you know what it feels like.

Hugs to anyone who needs one x


----------



## LoraLoo

Wow 3boys, 16 weeks? Thats an awful long wait :( I'd be pulling my hair out.

So Im off out tonight and realised i have nothing nice that fits me :wacko: I dont have time or the money to go and buy something new, can see me going my me jammies at this rate.

Been gutting the house, because my Mums coming up to watch the kids, and of course, even though Im 30 I cant let her see my house messy :dohh: Have to pretend it looks this tidy ALL the time, lol. So im shattered now. Been up since 6, got 4 kids up ready and to school, done 2 loads washing and hung 1 lot out, put all clothes away, cleaned the bedrooms, scrubbed kitchen and bathroom, picked Amy up from Nursery, came home, did lunch for the little 2, cleaned all floors, got William down for his afternoon nap and now sat down having a well deserved rest imo, lol! xx


----------



## peanutmomma

Good Morning BabyandBump Land Hope everyone is well today. I just wanted to share this, yes I am being silly and it's about me... My OB just called me at 7:45 this morning. Kind of weird right? Well, She just wanted to tell me she was just speaking with my Endocrinologist on the phone and they are both very impressed and proud of me thus far. I started seeing the Endocrinologist March 19, 2013 To get established and to get a referral for the OB department since I was 7 weeks pregnant and Diabetic. I saw OB for the first time on April 03, 2013. I have been back for follow ups to both doctors and I have drastically lowered my blood sugars and they are almost right where the doctors wanted them to be. I was not told I would need a hospital stay on Wednesday when I went for my follow ups as previously discussed to get my Diabetes in better control. I mean I have not had insurance to properly care for myself in at least 10 years. So, we all thought I was going to be off the charts out of control with blood tests.
Well, other than minor tweaking of insulin at certain times of the day, I now have a handle on things and they don't have too much concern of early demise of the pregnancy. It was a really nice chat I had with the OB and she can't wait to see me next Friday for our 12 week scan and genetics testing. I am uber excited too since we get to bring a CD-R and they will record the entire ultra sound with audio.
okay I am done with putting myself on a pedastool thanks for reading my news. Love you all have a wonderful day


----------



## LoraLoo

Thats really great news peanut :) well done you xx


----------



## Kdk24

So I'm beyond annoyed...
I called to make an appt. with the genetic councilors and I asked, " so there is def. something off with this pregnancy" and she replied by saying, "they will go over everything when you come in." 
The annoying thing is, if I haven't have gone to the er I wouldn't know about any
I this until 20wks!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

I wish I could just drink juice and eat saltines, but not when you are an insulin dependant diabetic. I have to eat proper meals three times per day at the bare minimum. If I vomit them up its ok but I have to eat. If I vomit every meal up in a 24 hour period I have to go to the ER and be admitted. I don't have a working pancrease so once my insulin injection has been given I can't just sit back I have to have food or it could send me into a coma! But, when my B called today I told her about the Migraines getting worse and such. She said if they are too bad and I vonit more than 3 times total in a 24 hour period no matter if its dry heaving I have to be admitted and that Diabetic mommas are admitted all the time for this through out first and second trimesters because of this. I have not vomitted anymore just the one time where I almost didn't make it and dry heaving another time. But, DH took awesome care of me he turned off all the lights on the fish tanks and put heavy thick covers on both bedroom windows and let me take the 45 minutes it took to slowly eat green beans and a small pork chop for dinner. I had to eat a small meal at midnight, but i am feeling a little better today so far. I still have a bit of a headache, but I don't feel like my brain is trying to come out of the front of my skull any longer. I had string cheese and an apple for breakfast. It's better than nothing at least and anything else I thought I would try made me wanna get nauseous. 

So, all in all things are looking up today at least! My cousin told me yesteerday that she had bouts of 1 day sickness then okay for a week or so then back all through all three of her pregnancies. I hope I don't go through that. 
The other thing that my Doc said on the phone was that since I can't find a way to sleep longer than an hour or so at one time to take naps through out the day. The normal sleep pattern for humans is actually not sleeping 6-8 hours straight. It is actually better to sleep 2-3 then be up for at least 45 minutes to an hour then 2-3 hours of sleep again. I will try to take a nap in the afternoons and see if I start to feel better rested. 

Okay, here is a question... I have noticed that I am already having troubles bending over to pick things up. I wouldn't think that at 11w5d I should be having any difficulty yet?Did or does anyone else have to pretty much squat to get things up off the floor?
If I bend straight over I get sever pressure in my head and my entire tummy feels like I am going to get sick. I have the same issue when I try to take laundry out of the washer too because they guys have the washer up on some wood off the ground to make it easier to get to the bottom for them. They are all over 6 feet tall in this house and I am only 5 feet tall so I have to get up onto my tip toes anyways to reach in to the bottom, but now it pushes and I wanna get sick. 
Next question, what does the LO FEEL like when you first feel the movement? I have heard it feels like weird gas bubbles to flutters. How do all of you that have felt this wonderful thing describe it?

I too doubt I wilol know what it is til much later on since this is baby number one


----------



## peanutmomma

Kdk I am sorry sweetie they should have given you more info at the start.


----------



## buddyIV

Great news *peanut*: well done! 

Hope you enjoy your night out *Loraloo*, and I'm sure you'll look gorgeous whatever you wear! 

*Grinch*: We usually get our scan at around 12 weeks here; I hope you get to see LO soon.

Sorry you have to wait so long *3boys*, do you get to hear the heartbeat at any MW appointments before then? 16 weeks seems like such a long wait! 

AFM: I've had real roller-coaster of a day. I hardly ever cry, really, even when I'm alone I'll try and stop tears from coming, but this morning I was feeling SO bad, and retching really hard over and over, and I just ended up bursting into tears and properly sobbing....poor OH didn't know what was going on! Me and DS went for a big long walk in the sunshine and I felt loads better though. Then I got home to find out that DS has only been accepted into our 3rd choice nursery (which is still an excellent nursery, but it's a good 30-40min walk from our house) and felt a bit gutted at that. 

But, on the upside, I got my scan date through, 9th May :happydance: It cannot come quick enough!


----------



## buddyIV

Kdk24 said:


> So I'm beyond annoyed...
> I called to make an appt. with the genetic councilors and I asked, " so there is def. something off with this pregnancy" and she replied by saying, "they will go over everything when you come in."
> The annoying thing is, if I haven't have gone to the er I wouldn't know about any
> I this until 20wks!!!

That's terrible! How soon is your appointment: really hope everything is fine honey :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Buddy let those tears out, better out than in! I had a night last week where i just cried all night, I dont know what at, everything set me off from DH to Eastenders :haha: lol Shame your little boy didnt get in the Nursery of your choice :( We find out school places on the 30th and i will be gutted if Amy hasnt got a place. She should do but theres always that chance she might not! Glad you enjoyed a nice walk in the sunshine, its lovely today but still a bit nippy.

Kdk :hugs: I dont know what to say hun. Hopefully everything is fine but they just want to see you face to face to go through everything xxx


----------



## buddyIV

peanutmomma said:


> Okay, here is a question... I have noticed that I am already having troubles bending over to pick things up. I wouldn't think that at 11w5d I should be having any difficulty yet?Did or does anyone else have to pretty much squat to get things up off the floor?
> If I bend straight over I get sever pressure in my head and my entire tummy feels like I am going to get sick. I have the same issue when I try to take laundry out of the washer too because they guys have the washer up on some wood off the ground to make it easier to get to the bottom for them. They are all over 6 feet tall in this house and I am only 5 feet tall so I have to get up onto my tip toes anyways to reach in to the bottom, but now it pushes and I wanna get sick.
> Next question, what does the LO FEEL like when you first feel the movement? I have heard it feels like weird gas bubbles to flutters. How do all of you that have felt this wonderful thing describe it?
> 
> I too doubt I wilol know what it is til much later on since this is baby number one

1. I'm not feeling sick when I bend over, but I'm certainly getting really light headed if I stoop down, and feel this pressure on my belly if I bend over.

2. When I first started feeling movements (I think it was around 16 weeks with DS) it felt like little tiny electrical punches or pops, accompanied by a fluttery feeling like you get when you're super nervous and excited, but just in one specific spot. Later on it just felt like I was getting kicked and elbowed and punched and headbutted from the inside lol!


----------



## buddyIV

LoraLoo said:


> Buddy let those tears out, better out than in! I had a night last week where i just cried all night, I dont know what at, everything set me off from DH to Eastenders :haha: lol Shame your little boy didnt get in the Nursery of your choice :( We find out school places on the 30th and i will be gutted if Amy hasnt got a place. She should do but theres always that chance she might not! Glad you enjoyed a nice walk in the sunshine, its lovely today but still a bit nippy.
> 
> Kdk :hugs: I dont know what to say hun. Hopefully everything is fine but they just want to see you face to face to go through everything xxx

Thanks so much *Lora*...you're making well-up again lol! I'm just a freaking emotional wreck today! I watched a video on FB of soldiers coming home from tours of duty and surprising their kids and properly bawled my eyes out (snot, red face, the lot...). 

I'm gutted about the nursery place. Really. The nursery is meant to be great, but it's not in the nicest area. Apparently that's why it's such a good nursery/primary school though: they pumped loads of money into it to get the best teachers for the kids who needed it most. I don't know though... I still wish he'd got into the one that closer by, and in a nicer area. God, I sound like a right snob don't I?!


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Wow 3boys, 16 weeks? Thats an awful long wait :( I'd be pulling my hair out.
> 
> So Im off out tonight and realised i have nothing nice that fits me :wacko: I dont have time or the money to go and buy something new, can see me going my me jammies at this rate.
> *
> Been gutting the house, because my Mums coming up to watch the kids, and of course, even though Im 30 I cant let her see my house messy  Have to pretend it looks this tidy ALL the time, lol. So im shattered now. Been up since 6, got 4 kids up ready and to school, done 2 loads washing and hung 1 lot out, put all clothes away, cleaned the bedrooms, scrubbed kitchen and bathroom, picked Amy up from Nursery, came home, did lunch for the little 2, cleaned all floors, got William down for his afternoon nap and now sat down having a well deserved rest imo, lol! *xx

:shock: you are indeed wonderwoman! I wish I had the energy to half of that lol I've got up and bathed poppy and felt very proud of myself for doing just that :haha:


----------



## Gemie

*kdk* sorry Hun that really sucks! :hugs:

As for feeling what baby fels like when it moves.... It's so hard to explain I really is like gas bubbles. Have you ever held jumping beans in your hands? If so it kind of feels like that but low down in your tummy. I usually feel it more when I'm laying in bed as I'm still and no other distractions so its quite distinctive then.


----------



## LoraLoo

buddyIV said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Buddy let those tears out, better out than in! I had a night last week where i just cried all night, I dont know what at, everything set me off from DH to Eastenders :haha: lol Shame your little boy didnt get in the Nursery of your choice :( We find out school places on the 30th and i will be gutted if Amy hasnt got a place. She should do but theres always that chance she might not! Glad you enjoyed a nice walk in the sunshine, its lovely today but still a bit nippy.
> 
> Kdk :hugs: I dont know what to say hun. Hopefully everything is fine but they just want to see you face to face to go through everything xxx
> 
> Thanks so much *Lora*...you're making well-up again lol! I'm just a freaking emotional wreck today! I watched a video on FB of soldiers coming home from tours of duty and surprising their kids and properly bawled my eyes out (snot, red face, the lot...).
> 
> I'm gutted about the nursery place. Really. The nursery is meant to be great, but it's not in the nicest area. Apparently that's why it's such a good nursery/primary school though: they pumped loads of money into it to get the best teachers for the kids who needed it most. I don't know though... I still wish he'd got into the one that closer by, and in a nicer area. God, I sound like a right snob don't I?!Click to expand...

Oh its not good to watch or read anything remotely sad when pregnant! I made a huge mistake of reading the book about baby P my sister gave me. I only read about 5 pages and I had to put it in the bin, by far the most distressing and heartbreaking thing i have ever read. Oh God Im welling up now just thinking about it again :nope: Bad move.....

You dont sound like a snob id be gutted if Amy didnt get a place in our chosen school, its a shame its such a walk for you too. The closer the better (so long as the closest is a good Nursery!) I'd be really stuck too as my Mum doesnt drive and she'd not be able to walk to the next School if i ever needed her picking up. Maybe you could go and put his name down for the 1st choice Nursery in case anyone drops out? xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Wow 3boys, 16 weeks? Thats an awful long wait :( I'd be pulling my hair out.
> 
> So Im off out tonight and realised i have nothing nice that fits me :wacko: I dont have time or the money to go and buy something new, can see me going my me jammies at this rate.
> *
> Been gutting the house, because my Mums coming up to watch the kids, and of course, even though Im 30 I cant let her see my house messy  Have to pretend it looks this tidy ALL the time, lol. So im shattered now. Been up since 6, got 4 kids up ready and to school, done 2 loads washing and hung 1 lot out, put all clothes away, cleaned the bedrooms, scrubbed kitchen and bathroom, picked Amy up from Nursery, came home, did lunch for the little 2, cleaned all floors, got William down for his afternoon nap and now sat down having a well deserved rest imo, lol! *xx
> 
> :shock: you are indeed wonderwoman! I wish I had the energy to half of that lol I've got up and bathed poppy and felt very proud of myself for doing just that :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah i was pretty chuffed hence why i listed everything :rofl: the days when i just sit on my backside, I dont mention, haha! x


----------



## peanutmomma

I can't wait to actually feel baby I am sure in a short few weeks or so I may get to. I hear it's pretty amazing feeling


----------



## buddyIV

LoraLoo said:


> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Buddy let those tears out, better out than in! I had a night last week where i just cried all night, I dont know what at, everything set me off from DH to Eastenders :haha: lol Shame your little boy didnt get in the Nursery of your choice :( We find out school places on the 30th and i will be gutted if Amy hasnt got a place. She should do but theres always that chance she might not! Glad you enjoyed a nice walk in the sunshine, its lovely today but still a bit nippy.
> 
> Kdk :hugs: I dont know what to say hun. Hopefully everything is fine but they just want to see you face to face to go through everything xxx
> 
> Thanks so much *Lora*...you're making well-up again lol! I'm just a freaking emotional wreck today! I watched a video on FB of soldiers coming home from tours of duty and surprising their kids and properly bawled my eyes out (snot, red face, the lot...).
> 
> I'm gutted about the nursery place. Really. The nursery is meant to be great, but it's not in the nicest area. Apparently that's why it's such a good nursery/primary school though: they pumped loads of money into it to get the best teachers for the kids who needed it most. I don't know though... I still wish he'd got into the one that closer by, and in a nicer area. God, I sound like a right snob don't I?!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh its not good to watch or read anything remotely sad when pregnant! I made a huge mistake of reading the book about baby P my sister gave me. I only read about 5 pages and I had to put it in the bin, by far the most distressing and heartbreaking thing i have ever read. Oh God Im welling up now just thinking about it again :nope: Bad move.....
> 
> You dont sound like a snob id be gutted if Amy didnt get a place in our chosen school, its a shame its such a walk for you too. The closer the better (so long as the closest is a good Nursery!) I'd be really stuck too as my Mum doesnt drive and she'd not be able to walk to the next School if i ever needed her picking up. Maybe you could go and put his name down for the 1st choice Nursery in case anyone drops out? xxClick to expand...

Oh my goodness, that would be heartbreaking, that poor wee baby. x

We don't have a car (and I don't drive) so it's going to be interesting walking there and back during the Winter :dohh: We're on the waiting list, so just have to keep our fingers crossed really!

And I second what *Gemie* said: you are wonderwoman getting all that done! You certainly deserve a fabby night out tonight! x


----------



## buddyIV

peanutmomma said:


> I can't wait to actually feel baby I am sure in a short few weeks or so I may get to. I hear it's pretty amazing feeling

Honestly, it's the best feeling! The kicks and my bump were my favourite things about being pregnant (well, that and having big boobies for the first time in my life :haha:)


----------



## peanutmomma

I can not lie I am definitley enjoying the Huge boobies for the first time in my life I feel I look like a woman now and not a 12 year old. LOL that made me smile thanks buddy


----------



## Creative

peanutmomma said:
 

> I can not lie I am definitley enjoying the Huge boobies for the first time in my life I feel I look like a woman now and not a 12 year old. LOL that made me smile thanks buddy

I'm the same!


----------



## 3boys

just back from my gp as my gym wanted a letter from her before they would let me put my membership on hold and i have somehow come back at with an appointment with the epu on monday for a reasurrance scan. She said she doesnt want to send my letters off until she is sure baby is viable. I thought my scan at 6+5 proved that no?


----------



## Dazed125

I know after my scan at 5+3 they said it was viable so I'm site your doc is just being over precautious

Awesome that u get an extra scan though! Xxx


----------



## 3boys

Dazed125 said:


> I know after my scan at 5+3 they said it was viable so I'm site your doc is just being over precautious
> 
> Awesome that u get an extra scan though! Xxx

I suppose it will be nice to double check all is as it should be but i will have to drive for over an hour to get there plus pay for parking etc. so it will take all morning and be expensive plus i have a speech therapy appointment for my little boy at 12.45 which i will probably miss so its quite inconvinent, also i think its weird i was sent home with my blood to put in the fridge, i hope we have no visitors over the weekend lol


----------



## peanutmomma

Ok I have a question ladies. I was just looking at the bump pictures in second trimester and saw quite a few that say V-Day. What is V-day? all I know is it's something at 24 weeks. Can someone explain this to me please Thank you. I am a little slow.


----------



## 3boys

v day is viability day and its where the baby would have a chance of survival if born.


----------



## peanutmomma

3boys thank you


----------



## teacup22

What 3boys said! It feels a real milestone when you get there :)


----------



## miss_kseniya

Oh my word, I am soooooo bloated tonight. I actually look about 5 months pregnant. I do feel very gassy now, so maybe I will pump myself slim again hahaha. On the down side, it's pretty uncomfortable but I do like being able to see how I will look once I start to get a true bump


----------



## Gemie

3boys said:


> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> I know after my scan at 5+3 they said it was viable so I'm site your doc is just being over precautious
> 
> Awesome that u get an extra scan though! Xxx
> 
> I suppose it will be nice to double check all is as it should be but i will have to drive for over an hour to get there plus pay for parking etc. so it will take all morning and be expensive plus i have a speech therapy appointment for my little boy at 12.45 which i will probably miss so its quite inconvinent, also i think its weird i was sent home with my blood to put in the fridge, i hope we have no visitors over the weekend lolClick to expand...

Why the heck have they sent you home with your blood to refrigerate?? :shock:


----------



## Tower6

I thought the same peanut- that's one thing we don't hear in the states. Good to know lol

And very odd about the blood- what is the purpose?


----------



## 3boys

the purpose of the blood is to have a hcg sample for the epu to compare mondays blood results with to see hcg doubling times. I was also told to fast from the night before in case i need a d&c. I cant really understand the pessimism seeing as in i had a scan less than 2 wks ago which showed perfect dates and hb. I have no symptoms that something might be wrong and although im glad i will see bean before 16wks i still think its a bit much no?


----------



## Gemie

3boys said:


> the purpose of the blood is to have a hcg sample for the epu to compare mondays blood results with to see hcg doubling times. I was also told to fast from the night before in case i need a d&c. I cant really understand the pessimism seeing as in i had a scan less than 2 wks ago which showed perfect dates and hb. I have no symptoms that something might be wrong and although im glad i will see bean before 16wks i still think its a bit much no?

That's actually quite bad :shrug: did they say those words to you? 'Incase you need a d&c??


----------



## Gemie

Omgosh I've just cried my eyes out to these lyrics to this song :cry:

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=7fV6fmBerRg&desktop_uri=/watch?v=7fV6fmBerRg


----------



## Angeltk42

3boys said:


> the purpose of the blood is to have a hcg sample for the epu to compare mondays blood results with to see hcg doubling times. I was also told to fast from the night before in case i need a d&c. I cant really understand the pessimism seeing as in i had a scan less than 2 wks ago which showed perfect dates and hb. I have no symptoms that something might be wrong and although im glad i will see bean before 16wks i still think its a bit much no?

Why are they being so negative??? I would be so upset if my doctor was that pessimistic... Prayers for you! I'm sure everything is fine don't let their negativity bring down your positivity!


----------



## 3boys

no im not upset or bothered by it just a bit baffled. I guess they tell everyone to fast before heading to the epu and it is written in the notes i was given as well. I would understand if i had reason to be concerned but i dont. I totally think everything is just as it should be i just hope im right.


----------



## southernbound

3boys said:


> no im not upset or bothered by it just a bit baffled. I guess they tell everyone to fast before heading to the epu and it is written in the notes i was given as well. I would understand if i had reason to be concerned but i dont. I totally think everything is just as it should be i just hope im right.

I'm sure everything's fine 3boys :thumbup: i've worked with several doctors that had a pessimistic way of handling things. Would always tell people to fast etc before any kind of check just in case.


----------



## peanutmomma

3boys I am sure you are right and everything is fine. I have never heard of giving you your blood to take home and keep cool


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> I thought the same peanut- that's one thing we don't hear in the states. Good to know lol
> 
> And very odd about the blood- what is the purpose?


Tower how are you? you need to send me a new picture for the bump thread


----------



## buddyIV

3boys said:


> no im not upset or bothered by it just a bit baffled. I guess they tell everyone to fast before heading to the epu and it is written in the notes i was given as well. I would understand if i had reason to be concerned but i dont. I totally think everything is just as it should be i just hope im right.

I guess it's just protocol, and even if everything is fine, they have to get everyone to follow it (that's what I'd surmise anyway!). You're totally right and rational: there's nothing to indicate anything bad, so no need to worry. In fact, it's great you're getting a scan prior to the 16 week one! x


----------



## buddyIV

miss_kseniya said:


> Oh my word, I am soooooo bloated tonight. I actually look about 5 months pregnant. I do feel very gassy now, so *maybe I will pump myself slim again hahaha*. On the down side, it's pretty uncomfortable but I do like being able to see how I will look once I start to get a true bump

So funny...and so true :blush:


----------



## zowiey

Hi ladies, 
Hope you are all ok? Sorry I've not done personals, I'm trying to keep away from Bnb, helps calm me down a little!

just a quick update, my spotting stopped Thurs night, but when I wiped Yesterday morning I was faced with a tissue full of very brown snotty discharge -sorry for the tmi. It didn't happen again, but my discharge stayed a medium brown all day, until last night when it dissapeared again. This morning, I'm feeling a little crampy- but by my hips, so I'm trying not to worry to much. And just had a light brown/beige sticky discharge so far this morning. As I'm a pessimist I'm thinking the worst, it helps me prepare for any bad news I may get :dohh: but I guess we'll find out one way or another tomorrow.


----------



## Creative

Gosh, my belly has just dissappeared. Yesterday I looked 5 months gone and today I'm back to having hips..... Still feeling ridiculously sick and was up half the night puking and the boobs are hurting badly still so I'm not worried!


----------



## miss_kseniya

*3boys* I know you are not worried or anything yet, but bigs hugs anyway chick. Like the others said, it's protocol as they often err on the side of caution, it's just sadly some doctors bedside manner and delivery of news leaves a lot to be desired. Keeping fingers crossed for Monday though x

*Zowiey* how stressful for you hon, big hugs too. How long until your appointment now?

*Creative*, my tum is like that this morning. Last night I was so bloated and full of gas I looked massive. This morning it is back to being totally flat again. Sure it will start getting bigger again as the day goes on though. In fact, I'm dreading it as I am going out for dinner with friends for a birthday tomorrow night and no-one knows yet.....if I am that bloated (and not drinking due to a "UTI", lol) then I think they will guess straight away that its a baby and not water infection.

*Peanut* where is the bump thread hun? Is it an open thread?

Hello everyone else :)


----------



## teacup22

Sorry I'm missing loads.... I'm so poorly. 
Been puking up blood and my tummy is really sore :( 
I might have to go to hospital....


----------



## Nanaki

Hi ladies! 

Sorry I haven't been on this thread for a while and I have been feeling low since I got pregnant and been out yesterday with friends they have cheered me up.

How are you all ladies?! 

I got a letter from Hossy for 12 weeks scan, it's on 7th May!! Feel so slow and far away! 

And I have booked a holiday to Skegness at the end of May for a weekend break with my family to get away from everything. 

Xxx


----------



## Gemie

zowiey said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope you are all ok? Sorry I've not done personals, I'm trying to keep away from Bnb, helps calm me down a little!
> 
> just a quick update, my spotting stopped Thurs night, but when I wiped Yesterday morning I was faced with a tissue full of very brown snotty discharge -sorry for the tmi. It didn't happen again, but my discharge stayed a medium brown all day, until last night when it dissapeared again. This morning, I'm feeling a little crampy- but by my hips, so I'm trying not to worry to much. And just had a light brown/beige sticky discharge so far this morning. As I'm a pessimist I'm thinking the worst, it helps me prepare for any bad news I may get :dohh: but I guess we'll find out one way or another tomorrow.

:hugs: praying everything is just fine and that you see 2 little heartbeats tomorrow x


teacup22 said:


> Sorry I'm missing loads.... I'm so poorly.
> Been puking up blood and my tummy is really sore :(
> I might have to go to hospital....

Oh gosh! I hope you're okay Hun. You might need fluids on iv it will definitely help if you're very sick maybe you have hyperemisis xx


----------



## peanutmomma

miss_kseniya the bump thread is on the first trimester at the very top it says, "Show me your bumps" there are over 1000 pages. and there is one in second trimester too. I post mine and Tower6 pics because her phone is silly and won't let her post them. there are a lot of variations on evereyones little bumps. I was looking on the second trimester one and Holy Cow there are differences in every single ladies tummy. some look really small but are like 20+ weeks and not with there 1st baby others are like me and pregnant with baby 1 and have round bellies and aren't even 20 weeks. But, check out both they are fun espacially the First trimester ones because one person will post a pic and she will say she is a bit bloated then the next week it's gone and back and forth


----------



## miss_kseniya

Thanls *Peanut*, i'll check it out :)


----------



## buddyIV

Good luck *Zowie* :hugs: For what it's worth, I had a fair bit of bleeding with DS (and 2 big bleeds that had me in hospital overnight) and right now there's a great big 2.5 year old napping in his room. Sometimes things do work out, though I totally understand that you're just trying to protect yourself. We'll all be thinking of you tomorrow x

How awful for you *teacup*, are you managing to keep anything down at all? Gemie's advice is good...gotta make sure you're getting enough fluids at least. x

I love looking at the bump pics! When I first discovered them I think I sat for 2 days just scrolling through them all...what a saddo! Hope you enjoy looking at them too *Missk*! I'm too shy to post any photos, but my wee bump is getting there. It's started to show a little bit first thing in the morning, so definitely not all bloat!


----------



## Gemie

I think I'm somewhere on the second tri bumps thread with my poppy bump :cloud9:


----------



## laura3103

Hello everyone!!

Hope you are all well haven't had time to go back and read as I'm soo tired and with the 2 kids I haven't had much time to get on here and I've been going to bed the same time as the kids 6pm!! 

Had my midwife app on Thursday only lasted 20 mins as I just reeled off everytHing she needed to know about births and info! I have my 12 week scan on the 9th may at 4.10pm so I have something to look forward to now!

I was also pleasantly surprised that I have strank in height and I'm not as heavy as I thought I was so I left quiet happy lol and brought a cake :haha:


----------



## lovehearts

Just popping on to say good luck to zowiey for tomorrow morning :hugs: 

Teacup - I hope your ok. Get yourself to the hospital if you can't keep anything down. It doesn't sound good. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Tower6

So sorry your so sick teacupp :( has this ever happened with prior babies? That is horrible.

Been busy today so haven't read back on all the pages but hope everyone is good- zowiey please update us tomorrow, hope all is perfect!

Peanut I'll take a pic and send it although I feel I've lost some bump size this week

Is anyone else not able to eat? I've never had this issue during pregnancy and it's not that I am sick at all but I don't have a taste for anything yet I'm starving every hour and I eat 2-3 bites and have to force them down just to feel totally full immediately. Even foods I love I can't eat, even simple things like cereal or toast. It just started this week but I hope it's gone soon. It's like I go from starving to stuffed (like my stomach shrunk) and nothing sounds good when I do eat. Hmmm very strange. 

Hope everyone is good and growing!! Hugs to all!


----------



## peanutmomma

I can't seem to eat anything much either. i have to eat for the diabetes, but it takes me sooo long to even get a few bites of things down too. So, we are feeling each others pain Tower like real twins LOL. I have been so uncomfortable all day. Round Ligament pain really hurting, nothing I do helps AT ALL!! I will get through it though everyone does, right?
Well, I am just catching up on the day on here. I am off to try to get some sleep. I am so sleepy Praying I can find a comfy position if only for a short while.
Good night all


----------



## Tower6

Goodnight my little twinsie ;) hope you get rest! I emailed you pics today did you get them?


----------



## peanutmomma

Yes you are posted in the first trimester one! I think it looks cute BTW. And something I found funny. I have naturally blonde hair about the same color as your hair. Another thing we have in common. I can't wait to dye it back to blonde. I was playing when I dyed it this reddish brown and my hair is growing and I have blonde roots LOL
I will be posting my 12 week bump tomorrow


----------



## Tower6

Yay!!! I showed my hubby your belly since the first post ( hope that's ok) not the panties ;) and said isn't it crazy how she looks like I do :) it was just meant to be ;) I will go check the pix- thank you love!!!


----------



## grich2011

I love Sunday :) 11 weeks!


----------



## teacup22

Thanks girls! 
Hospital ate useless they said the bleed was probably from my throat!? Well why have I got tummy pain then? Anyway they wouldn't give me an IVand pushed me to have sick meds which I don't want. I'm getting 2 dys on 2 days off now which I can cope with... Hope it's starting to go away now.
12 weeks today!!!!!! YAY!!


----------



## Dazed125

It's awesome you girls are dropping into the 12 week "safe" zone!!! Congrats mommies!!!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Happy 11 weeks Grich and Happy 12 weeks Teacup :)

Sorry the hospital werent very helpful. Hope the sickness eases soon :hugs:

Zowiey, thinking of you so much and praying for good news today, what time is it at?

Hope everyone else is ok? Didnt manage to get on yesterday was busy enjoying the sunshine and ended up staining all the garden furniture. Looks like it could rain today though xx


----------



## Gemie

Thinking of you zowiey :hugs:

Woohoo 11 weeks for me too :happydance:


----------



## lovehearts

Sorry the hospital were crap teacup :hugs: 

Hope zowiey is ok. 

11 weeks here too! 

X


----------



## teacup22

Is it zowieys scan today!? Good luck if so! FX for you xx


----------



## zowiey

Hi Girls, Sorry I've ben so long, but thank you so much for your messages :hugs:

Well, both babies are fine- massive sigh of relief! Twin 1 is measuring 11 weeks 3 days, and twin 2 is measuring 11 weeks 5 days. Twin 1 was dancing around moving his little arms, whereas twin 2 was very chilled-must have been asleep! They look so much like babies now, it was amazing! I realised how in love I am with them already :cloud9:

There was no blood found anywhere, and no reason given, other than it's just one of those things. I'm relieved, but still scared. But I have to start believing in these little monkeys, i know we have a very long way before we're safe, but we've jumped a fair few hurdles already.

We went into Leicester after, and I brought my first pair of maternity Jeans :happydance: I'm scared I've jinxed myself, but I can't do up my buttons any more and I have to wear long cardigans to cover the gape of my undone jeans :dohh: So I'm really about ready for some! But oh my god they are sooooo comfy! I'm wearing them already, and I may never buy normal jeans again! 

Well here they are- the naughty monkeys!
Twin 1


Twin 2


ETA- I can't seem to flip them! When I saved them they were the right way round :dohh: Also, I mixed them up saving the pictures-naughty Mummy!


----------



## teacup22

They are beautiful!! So so happy for you x


----------



## teacup22

Also I think you have one of each there :)


----------



## lovehearts

That is amazing news zowiey. I am so so pleased that all was well at the scan. Maybe the gunk that you passed the other say wad the last of the bleed, like the dried blood and that's why nothing was on the scan. Anyway, the babies are fine and that's all that matters. Do you have a '12' week scan soon? Xx


----------



## zowiey

Thanks! 

Teacup, I'm so sorry to hear you're not feeling great, but happy 12 weeks! Hope the sickness leaves you soon! Hubby says one of each! What makes you think that? I'm just about to look in the guess the gender threads in first tri!!

Lovehearts, Ive read a lot about spotting just being more common with twins, I guess over the last week or so, Ive had 2 placentas settling down, and also just 2 babies getting snuggly!

xxx


----------



## MandaAnda

Yay, what lovely news (and scan pics)! xx


----------



## Gemie

Fantastic news zowiey!! :happydance:


----------



## Kdk24

Great news zowiey!!! Lovely scan as well!


----------



## LoraLoo

So, so pleased and relieved for you Zowiey :happydance: Hello little Twinks! Beautiful pics, Cant wait for my scan now! 

Question ladies, if Ive eaten something bad, how soon does food poisoning kick in? Im worried, we went to KFC earlier, I took 2 bites out of a chicken wing, it didnt taste right to me, i smelt it and it smelt really fishy :nope: just not right. Of course i left the rest but Im still worried. My 8 yr old is now saying he feels sick but could just be coincidence. I feel ok so far just feel ill at the thought i may have eaten bad chicken! What will happen to the baby if it is?


----------



## zowiey

Lora, I *think* with things like chicken it's quite quick, hubby's parents got food poisoning at a wedding reception once, and within an hour of eating everyone who had chicken were being very ill, & had to go home, apparently they found out after the chicken was cooked properly but off. Hope it's nothing & you're fine


----------



## cassafrass

Zowiey!!!!! Yipie!!! They are little loves !! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829; 

Lora I think you would be ill already ....I sure hope that's not the case !! No food poisioning !!! 
Its strange you say that tho becausv I haven't been able to eat chicken since I've been pregnant ... the thought makes me ill ! Before it was one of my favorites !! 

Its been a bit since I've been posting ... still wrestling with ms and the tiredness has made a return this week ... I have hit the 11 week mark yesterday and ive noticed an improvement . I have a scan on tuesday I cannot wait ! I'm def getting a bump and my clothes don't close! And I can't sleep on my tummy any more yay !! Also its been a long time since oh and I dtd ... but we had a nice snuggle this morning and the closeness was so nice &#9829; I'm hoping my nightly ms battle stays away tonite ;0) I think I'm finally getting in the mood lol have a great day girls stay positive and enjoy !


----------



## 3boys

zowiey thats great news.
Guys i need your advice about this scan tomorrow. I dont want to go and in a way i think its wrong to go because i have no concerns about this pregnancy, i have had a scan where everything was fine and even on the epu info sheets i have been given it says that if u see a live baby then your pregnancy has a 97% chance of being successful so why do i need to drive for an hour then wait around from 8am until 1pm for bloods and an internal scan while other women who have genuine concerns have to wait. What do u think? Am i wrong for not wanting to go?


----------



## Gemie

3boys said:


> zowiey thats great news.
> Guys i need your advice about this scan tomorrow. I dont want to go and in a way i think its wrong to go because i have no concerns about this pregnancy, i have had a scan where everything was fine and even on the epu info sheets i have been given it says that if u see a live baby then your pregnancy has a 97% chance of being successful so why do i need to drive for an hour then wait around from 8am until 1pm for bloods and an internal scan while other women who have genuine concerns have to wait. What do u think? Am i wrong for not wanting to go?

Remind me, why are you booked in for it anyway?


----------



## 3boys

Just my gp wantng to make sure the pregnancy is "viable".


----------



## LoraLoo

Cassa good luck for your scan, glad you are feeling a little better! I think my ms has deffo eased off over the weekend a bit!

3boys, I can see why you are reluctant to go, especially with having young children and it being a fair distance away. Id probably go for peace of mind but its your choice hun, like you say the first scan showed the pregnancy was viable! xx


----------



## 3boys

Thanks lora it would mean not doing school with the boys and missing calebs speech therapy.


----------



## Gemie

And there's no reason for the concern? Hmmm if its a lot of hassle I'd probably not bother either.

Eta when is your 12 week scan?


----------



## 3boys

Exactly way too much hassle when everything seems good i will have a scan at around 16wks and if i had any cause for concern all it would take is a phonecall to.get another appointment. Plus i have been there when i had cause for concern and it works off a first come first seem basis and i would hate to know that someone was distressed while i held things up.


----------



## Angeltk42

Zowiey congrats the twins look sooooooo cute!!!!!! :) so glad the spotting was not a concern! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed125

3boys, it's entirely your choice but in your position I would go - but in part that's because I would go see how my bean was doing every day if I could!!! If I remember correctly your doctor wants you to have the scan before they will sign something off for you?


----------



## Tower6

Well good morning everyone!!! 
3 turning 11 weeks today and 2 turning 12 weeks!!! Happy new week to all!

BEAUTIFUL babies zowiey!!!!! Oh that just made my day to see :) I think twin A is a boy and twin B is a little girl :) congrats mommy!!!


----------



## 3boys

Yes she wants me to go before she sends my hospital forms but at the end of the day she cant refuse to register me. She says she doesnt want me to be getting letters in the post after a mc etc. Dont get me wrong i would love to see bean but its alot of hassle fo no reason when your a homeschooling mom of 5 kids you know?


----------



## peanutmomma

zowiey said:


> Hi Girls, Sorry I've ben so long, but thank you so much for your messages :hugs:
> 
> Well, both babies are fine- massive sigh of relief! Twin 1 is measuring 11 weeks 3 days, and twin 2 is measuring 11 weeks 5 days. Twin 1 was dancing around moving his little arms, whereas twin 2 was very chilled-must have been asleep! They look so much like babies now, it was amazing! I realised how in love I am with them already :cloud9:
> 
> There was no blood found anywhere, and no reason given, other than it's just one of those things. I'm relieved, but still scared. But I have to start believing in these little monkeys, i know we have a very long way before we're safe, but we've jumped a fair few hurdles already.
> 
> We went into Leicester after, and I brought my first pair of maternity Jeans :happydance: I'm scared I've jinxed myself, but I can't do up my buttons any more and I have to wear long cardigans to cover the gape of my undone jeans :dohh: So I'm really about ready for some! But oh my god they are sooooo comfy! I'm wearing them already, and I may never buy normal jeans again!
> 
> Well here they are- the naughty monkeys!
> Twin 1
> View attachment 602397
> 
> 
> Twin 2
> View attachment 602401
> 
> 
> ETA- I can't seem to flip them! When I saved them they were the right way round :dohh: Also, I mixed them up saving the pictures-naughty Mummy!

Yippiee! Zowey I am so relieved for you, and the babies look great the first one was happy to be on the screen for sure. He/ she was already saying hello to momma!!! The second one looks more like, "hi mom tell my sibling I am trying to rest here!" LOL no seriously you are almost to the next milestone and yur pics mad me cry because I was afraid they were gonna say one was not doing to well. So so relieved. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Zowiey*......Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!! Beautiful pics hon. You must feel so relieved.

*Tower* hope you're feeling better hun?

*3boys* Not sure if i'd bother hun.

Sorry this is short and sweet and if i've missed something important out. I am being picked up in a few mins to go out for a friends birthday. We're going for indian and no-one who's going knows i'm pregnant yet (announing after 12 weeks hopefully). I can't think of anything worse that I could eat right now, even just the thought of indian is making me feel ill and I know the smell is going to kill me....going to be a long night, lol


----------



## peanutmomma

Happy 11 weeks to you three ladies Yippiee!! Limes week for you. And teacup and I WE ARE PLUMS TODAY!!!! So very happy, I have my 12 week pics up in the bump thread I swear after I have been upright for about 30 minutes give or take my bump gets bigger LOL. Plus, clothing really makes it look bigger no matter if it is maternity or regular clothing! WoW!! So many of us have scans this week. Mine, unfortunaltely is Friday it will be a L..O...N...G... week :blush:
DH dad just referred to my bump as a he no reason why he just said he feels it will be a boy. I hope to get a nice side shot of baby and that baby will give us a peek between the legs so I can get gender guesses from you all. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LoraLoo

miss_kseniya said:


> *Zowiey*......Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!! Beautiful pics hon. You must feel so relieved.
> 
> *Tower* hope you're feeling better hun?
> 
> *3boys* Not sure if i'd bother hun.
> 
> Sorry this is short and sweet and if i've missed something important out. I am being picked up in a few mins to go out for a friends birthday. We're going for indian and no-one who's going knows i'm pregnant yet (announing after 12 weeks hopefully). I can't think of anything worse that I could eat right now, even just the thought of indian is making me feel ill and I know the smell is going to kill me....going to be a long night, lol

Oh heck, hardly like you can even pick something bland to it is it! Hope you manage to enjoy the company if not the meal! xx


----------



## teacup22

peanutmomma said:


> Happy 11 weeks to you three ladies Yippiee!! Limes week for you. And teacup and I WE ARE PLUMS TODAY!!!! So very happy, I have my 12 week pics up in the bump thread I swear after I have been upright for about 30 minutes give or take my bump gets bigger LOL. Plus, clothing really makes it look bigger no matter if it is maternity or regular clothing! WoW!! So many of us have scans this week. Mine, unfortunaltely is Friday it will be a L..O...N...G... week :blush:
> DH dad just referred to my bump as a he no reason why he just said he feels it will be a boy. I hope to get a nice side shot of baby and that baby will give us a peek between the legs so I can get gender guesses from you all. :happydance::happydance:

Yay! Mine is Thursday.... But they will soon be here. We've waited this long what's another 4-5 days? :)
I'm so excited to be able to finally tell people!


----------



## Gemie

*3boys* were going to be home educating :thumbup: how do you find it? X


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> *3boys* were going to be home educating :thumbup: how do you find it? X

All I can say is you are both very, very brave ladies!!! Take my hat off to you! xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Well, I was about to get into the tub before, was undressing, stood on 1 leg to pull my jeans off, and uh-oh, SPD is back. Wasn't severe but I could feel it. 1 day off 12 weeks its got earlier with each pregnancy :(


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> *3boys* were going to be home educating :thumbup: how do you find it? X
> 
> All I can say is you are both very, very brave ladies!!! Take my hat off to you! xxClick to expand...

Ahh it's going to be so much fun! Xx


----------



## Tower6

My mom homeschools and my younger siblings (all the way down to 4 yrs old) are all extremely smart! It's almost crazy how advanced they are compared to other kids in te family their ages- including mine lol I ablosulety love her new program she has use for the last 3 years. It's all online and since they have gone thru 13 kids and tried different programs it's amazing how advanced they have become. 

Peanut I'm gonna pop over and see your bump :) so excited! 

I had a better second half of the day eating yesterday but today has been hard again. Doesn't help that I can't seem to go to the bathroom more than once a week or so if I'm lucky :( no fun!

Have a bday party at 4:00 and even tho I still have 4 hrs till them I'm trying to find the motivation to even get up and dressed


----------



## zowiey

Thanks everyone :)

3boys, I would probably go, I doubt they would fill the appt anyway, and it will be nice to see baby :)

A lady at the hospital this morning was talking VERY loudly to her friend, and was basically saying she had made up her symptoms just to get an appt- all this why another woman was sobbing, I really wanted to give her a hug. I know I shouldn't judge people, but going to this hospital today made me soooo glad I didn't choose it! It's a bit to inner city for a country bumpkin like me!


----------



## buddyIV

Yay *Zowie*...fantastic pics, congratulations! :happydance:

*3boys*, I'd probably not go in your situation either; if there's no cause for concern, why use the services? I think it's very considerate of you to think of others and their needs xxx


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> *My mom homeschools and my younger siblings (all the way down to 4 yrs old) are all extremely smart! It's almost crazy how advanced they are compared to other kids in te family their ages- including mine lol I ablosulety love her new program she has use for the last 3 years. It's all online and since they have gone thru 13 kids and tried different programs it's amazing how advanced they have become. *
> 
> Peanut I'm gonna pop over and see your bump :) so excited!
> 
> I had a better second half of the day eating yesterday but today has been hard again. Doesn't help that I can't seem to go to the bathroom more than once a week or so if I'm lucky :( no fun!
> 
> Have a bday party at 4:00 and even tho I still have 4 hrs till them I'm trying to find the motivation to even get up and dressed

It is a fact that home educated kids are further advanced than their peers as one on one tuition is by far more beneficial than 1 teacher to 30 or so kids like it is in a school based setting :)


----------



## 3boys

Thanks for all the replies guys im not going to go.

Gemie as for homescooling i love it. At the moment its just my older 2 aged 7 and 8. My 8 year old is way ahead in everthing but my 7 year old is a daydreamer and finds it hard to concentrate so im delighted we homeschool him as i can only imagine how far he would fall behind in mainstream. Also next in line to start school is my 4 year old caleb and he has quite a bad speech disorder so again im glad i homeschool as i think he will do much better and we can consentrate on his speech until he turns 6.


----------



## saphiresky

Hey ladies, this thread is so busy. But I still read what everyone has been up to each day. It's good to know we aren't alone with our pregnancys. Today I hav been at my first christening since being an adult. He was soooo cute 9wks old, well behaved wearing his little kilt, sporran and ghillie shirt (we live in Scotland).
Since yesterday I'm officially 11wks, and looking forward soooo much to Tuesday being my very first scan. I'm so jealous of everyones early scans. I can't wait to see our little baby and hear that everything is all ok. Just the same as everyone else in hear I'm sure. 
Once we have our scan a weight will be lifted and we can start telling our family. Most importantly I can finally tell my mum and dad in person when we arrive in New Zealand next week for our double surprise holiday.
I have found this half of the year has gone so fast! I wonder if the same will be for second half of the year.
Not long now till we are all moving to 2nd tri!


----------



## Gemie

3boys said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys im not going to go.
> 
> Gemie as for homescooling i love it. At the moment its just my older 2 aged 7 and 8. My 8 year old is way ahead in everthing but my 7 year old is a daydreamer and finds it hard to concentrate so im delighted we homeschool him as i can only imagine how far he would fall behind in mainstream. Also next in line to start school is my 4 year old caleb and he has quite a bad speech disorder so again im glad i homeschool as i think he will do much better and we can consentrate on his speech until he turns 6.

Awesome :thumbup:

Are you autonomous or do you work to a curriculum?

Ps we're also a Jesus loving family :)


----------



## Dazed125

I know it's early but we had our first look at prams/travel systems yesterday and I have to say there is far too much choice for me to make any decisions!! My only decisions is that I want one that is facing me and relatively easy to get in and out of a small car boot. Do you have any recommendations? X


----------



## teacup22

My face is getting fat already :,-(
I'm just going to hide in a corner and cry! 
Quinny Zapp xtra is small and faces both ways also you can put a car seat on them.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Morning everyone. Monday already, sigh.

Indian meal was, um, interesting, lol. The company was fab, but I struggled with the food so much. To make things worse, it took so long to arrive from ordering that we didn't even start eating until 9pm. I felt so sick/hungry at that point, it was awful. Think i kept it disguised though as no-one seemed to notice.

*Lora* what does SPD feel like hun? I always worry I might end up with it.

*Dazed* I havent looked at any prams yet as even the thought is overwhelming. There are so many possible options, I'm not sure how anyone ever finds one.

Has anyone heard from *Laura* on here? Not noticed her posts for a while. Hope she's ok and just busy with her little ones xx


----------



## Creative

> Gemie as for homescooling i love it. At the moment its just my older 2 aged 7 and 8. My 8 year old is way ahead in everthing but my 7 year old is a daydreamer and finds it hard to concentrate so im delighted we homeschool him as i can only imagine how far he would fall behind in mainstream. Also next in line to start school is my 4 year old caleb and he has quite a bad speech disorder so again im glad i homeschool as i think he will do much better and we can consentrate on his speech until he turns 6.

I seriously considered home schooling my eldest who has Autism and dyslexia and pragmatic semantic disorder. The school he attended had written him off and said they would recommend that he stay in the infacnts "for a couple more years" I was pregnant with no 3 at the time and it was a very traumatic time. In the end we left London and moved back to Yorkshire and Joe started at the local village school with so much help. He had a one to one helper and speach therapy and development therapy and the school got him a statment and he made slow progress. By the time he left school 3 years ago he had A levels and has not been out of work since as a lab technician. Whilst I never actually got to home educate, it is something I'd really love to do and the resources that are available with the internet are fantastic (no computers when Joe was little!)




> Ps we're also a Jesus loving family :)

 Us too!


----------



## lovehearts

miss_ks - Laura was on here briefly over the weekend. I think she has been super busy :)

I had a silvercross Surf with my son and I sold it at 7 months and got a stroller. I didnt like how faffy it was to get the seat on and off etc. This time my perfect pram would be one that parent faces and world faces, can have a car seat on without taking the main seat off AND collapses without taking the seat unit off. I dont think one exists :Rofl: Oh and it needs to be suitable for a 2.5 year old so i can swap. I am aiming to carry LO though. I wont be doing my pram shopping until after my 20 week scan probably.

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Miss K - You will know if you get it, its agony, gets worse the further along you get too! In the past ive actually heard my pelvis grinding :sick: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphysis_pubis_dysfunction

AFM 12 weeks today!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: x


----------



## 3boys

Gemie its kind of a mix i use some aspects of a curriculum from sonlight especially bible work and history and geography as it ties everything back to what the bible says about it so they still learn about evolution etc. But they would then compare it to what the bible has to say. But because its an american curriculum i cant use it for maths and english so i buy normal school books for that and i also add in irish history.


----------



## lovehearts

ah yay lora :happydance: happy 12 weeks!!! Have you got a scan this week? x


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> ah yay lora :happydance: happy 12 weeks!!! Have you got a scan this week? x

Yes Wednesday! :) xx


----------



## lovehearts

:happydance: yay!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Happy 12 weeks *Lora* and enjoy your scan on Weds. Thanks for the link too. I really hope I don't get it. I worry as I've always been a clicky joint person, but hopefully it won't affect me.

My next scan is bang on 12 weeks and I can't wait now. Only 1 week to go once we get to Friday and I've got a busy week so will hopefully fly by.


----------



## LoraLoo

How is everyones Morning sickness going? Ive noticed mines tailed off over the weekened :) I dont think its EVER gone at 12 weeks more like 22 weeks for me :thumbup: Might be speaking too soon, lol, we will see! x


----------



## lovehearts

Mines still sticking around although no sick since Friday night. I felt a bit better saturday but yesterday afternoon wasnt good. I seem to be having good days and bad days now rather than all bad days. Does it really just go one day?


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> Mines still sticking around although no sick since Friday night. I felt a bit better saturday but yesterday afternoon wasnt good. I seem to be having good days and bad days now rather than all bad days. Does it really just go one day?

Well this has been my easiest pregnancy by a mile sickness wise :shrug: In some of my pregnancies i was being sick every half hour til 22 weeks :wacko: I couldnt drive anywhere without pulling over and being sick, couldnt keep water down, couldnt leave the house really! Was deffo worse with the girls, but even with the boys Ive still been sick beyond 16 weeks. I felt really sick Friday night and was fine once Id eaten and I havent really felt sick since. I still dont have much of an appetite but compared to the others its a breeze!

Hopefully your good days will soon out number your bad til theyve all gone :) xx


----------



## lovehearts

Gosh i hope so. I dont know how you ladies cope that have it really bad , take my hat off to you! x


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> Gosh i hope so. I dont know how you ladies cope that have it really bad , take my hat off to you! x

I could never understand why other women werent stuck in doors all day unable to do anything with my other pregnancies, its only now Ive realised that my sickness was obviously extreme and others dont usually get it that bad! Thank God someone up there must have taken pity on me this time :haha:

Not long til 2nd tri now ladies! I'll be so glad to see the back on first tri!


----------



## zowiey

Happy 12 weeks Lora :happydance:
Would spd affect my hips? I'm sorry if this a stupid question, but my hips have got worse over the last week, especially my left one. I'm struggling to get in & out of bed, and I'm almost waddling when I walk because its so uncomfortable. It isn't muscular & gets worse the longer I'm walking around :shrug:

My sickness seems to have pretty much gone, I did have a few retches this morning whilst cleaning my teeth, but that's it! I'm not as hungry either, but I'm still knackered!

Dazed, we've been arguing about prams for the last 4 weeks! I want the bugaboo donkey but hubby refuses to pay that much for a pram- I'll get my own way though, I always do :winkwink:

Hope everyone is ok? Today's not looking to nice here, yesterday was much better!

Can I have everyone's opinion? I still don't have a date for my 12 week scan, but hubby was asking if we can announce the pg after our scan yesterday, but I feel a little apprehensive. I'm 12 weeks tomorrow, and likely won't have my scan until around 14weeks. So, if you were in my position Would you announce it yet or wait until the after the next scan? Thanks!


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> Happy 12 weeks Lora :happydance:
> Would spd affect my hips? I'm sorry if this a stupid question, but my hips have got worse over the last week, especially my left one. I'm struggling to get in & out of bed, and I'm almost waddling when I walk because its so uncomfortable. It isn't muscular & gets worse the longer I'm walking around :shrug:
> 
> My sickness seems to have pretty much gone, I did have a few retches this morning whilst cleaning my teeth, but that's it! I'm not as hungry either, but I'm still knackered!
> 
> Dazed, we've been arguing about prams for the last 4 weeks! I want the bugaboo donkey but hubby refuses to pay that much for a pram- I'll get my own way though, I always do :winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? Today's not looking to nice here, yesterday was much better!
> 
> Can I have everyone's opinion? I still don't have a date for my 12 week scan, but hubby was asking if we can announce the pg after our scan yesterday, but I feel a little apprehensive. I'm 12 weeks tomorrow, and likely won't have my scan until around 14weeks. So, if you were in my position Would you announce it yet or wait until the after the next scan? Thanks!

Yes, spd can and does effect the hips, its mainly my pelvis i feel it but deffo in hips too! Getting in and out of bed, the car, turning over in bed, and getting dressed and undressed are when i feel the pain most. Its only mild for me at the moment but i know a few months down the line i will be in tears trying to turn over in bed. I have a support belt and ive had physio in the past but i didnt find they helped much.

Id announce but then im really impatient! :) There isnt any magic thing that happens at 12 weeks its just when alot of women have their scans and feel more comfortable announcing, but you have had yours :D Id love to see everyones response when you say there are 2!!!


----------



## lovehearts

With Tyler my '12 week scan' was at 11+6 and we announced that day. My 12 week scan this time was supposed to be at 11+5 but i pushed it back a week due to DH work. I would probably announce! I also cant wait to see what people say when they find out there is 2. Make sure you let us know! xx


----------



## Gemie

3boys said:


> Gemie its kind of a mix i use some aspects of a curriculum from sonlight especially bible work and history and geography as it ties everything back to what the bible says about it so they still learn about evolution etc. But they would then compare it to what the bible has to say. But because its an american curriculum i cant use it for maths and english so i buy normal school books for that and i also add in irish history.

This sounds exactly like the route we would like to go. Are you a member of the home schooling thread? 
I'd like to keep in touch with you if this thread ever came to and end :) (hope not though!)

*mis k* Laura is fine just tired and busy! She has a scan on the 7th may :)

As for ms (I always find it weird typing that as I use the abbreviation ms for my multiple sclerosis :haha:) mine is just feeling queasy now, also there isn't much I feel like eating but if I do t eat I then feel sick, so backwards! Lol


----------



## Gemie

Creative said:


> Gemie as for homescooling i love it. At the moment its just my older 2 aged 7 and 8. My 8 year old is way ahead in everthing but my 7 year old is a daydreamer and finds it hard to concentrate so im delighted we homeschool him as i can only imagine how far he would fall behind in mainstream. Also next in line to start school is my 4 year old caleb and he has quite a bad speech disorder so again im glad i homeschool as i think he will do much better and we can consentrate on his speech until he turns 6.
> 
> I seriously considered home schooling my eldest who has Autism and dyslexia and pragmatic semantic disorder. The school he attended had written him off and said they would recommend that he stay in the infacnts "for a couple more years" I was pregnant with no 3 at the time and it was a very traumatic time. In the end we left London and moved back to Yorkshire and Joe started at the local village school with so much help. He had a one to one helper and speach therapy and development therapy and the school got him a statment and he made slow progress. By the time he left school 3 years ago he had A levels and has not been out of work since as a lab technician. Whilst I never actually got to home educate, it is something I'd really love to do and the resources that are available with the internet are fantastic (no computers when Joe was little!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps we're also a Jesus loving family :)Click to expand...
> 
> Us too!Click to expand...

That's so interesting! Good for your son :thumbup:


----------



## Dazed125

zowiey said:


> Happy 12 weeks Lora :happydance:
> Would spd affect my hips? I'm sorry if this a stupid question, but my hips have got worse over the last week, especially my left one. I'm struggling to get in & out of bed, and I'm almost waddling when I walk because its so uncomfortable. It isn't muscular & gets worse the longer I'm walking around :shrug:
> 
> My sickness seems to have pretty much gone, I did have a few retches this morning whilst cleaning my teeth, but that's it! I'm not as hungry either, but I'm still knackered!
> 
> Dazed, we've been arguing about prams for the last 4 weeks! I want the bugaboo donkey but hubby refuses to pay that much for a pram- I'll get my own way though, I always do :winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? Today's not looking to nice here, yesterday was much better!
> 
> Can I have everyone's opinion? I still don't have a date for my 12 week scan, but hubby was asking if we can announce the pg after our scan yesterday, but I feel a little apprehensive. I'm 12 weeks tomorrow, and likely won't have my scan until around 14weeks. So, if you were in my position Would you announce it yet or wait until the after the next scan? Thanks!

Thank you for your reply re prams, I will check all your suggestions out

I would be happy to announce now, a lot of the 12 week scans are slightly earlier than 12 weeks - although mine isn't sadly!!! Enjoy x


----------



## southernbound

Hi beautiful ladies! Ya'll talk so fast I can never quite keep up but I noticed the homeschooling talk and wanted to see if I could put my two cents in :) I was homeschooled (haha not all that long ago I guess) and really liked it. My parents used the Robinson theory (math reading and writing and everything else will fall into place) so I was self taught. Every school year I got a math book divided into chapters the same length as public school and when it was done my school year was done (one chapter a day put me right at where the normal school year is so it worked perfectly). After a chapter of math I was expected to read something to do with science, social problems etc and write a two page report and then I had to read a classic for 2 hours and I was done. I graduated at 15 and got my nursing degree at 18 and was able to buy our first house at 19. Not saying every homeschooler is like this or for that matter every public schooler isn't for sure! I just really liked being able to work ahead. My older siblings went to public school and are all very successful but when they graduated (they're much older) my parents started traveling for mission work and it was easier just to bring me along so I was the experiment  . As far as my family goes both systems produced educated people. Sorry that was long! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Gemie

*zowiey* given all you've said I'd be happy to announce now :) x


----------



## Gemie

southernbound said:


> Hi beautiful ladies! Ya'll talk so fast I can never quite keep up but I noticed the homeschooling talk and wanted to see if I could put my two cents in :) I was homeschooled (haha not all that long ago I guess) and really liked it. My parents used the Robinson theory (math reading and writing and everything else will fall into place) so I was self taught. Every school year I got a math book divided into chapters the same length as public school and when it was done my school year was done (one chapter a day put me right at where the normal school year is so it worked perfectly). After a chapter of math I was expected to read something to do with science, social problems etc and write a two page report and then I had to read a classic for 2 hours and I was done. I graduated at 15 and got my nursing degree at 18 and was able to buy our first house at 19. Not saying every homeschooler is like this or for that matter every public schooler isn't for sure! I just really liked being able to work ahead. My older siblings went to public school and are all very successful but when they graduated (they're much older) my parents started traveling for mission work and it was easier just to bring me along so I was the experiment  . As far as my family goes both systems produced educated people. Sorry that was long! Hope everyone is doing well!

That's very interesting to read, thank you for your input. I love reading people personal experience with home ed :)


----------



## miss_kseniya

My scan is bang on the 12 week mark and we're planning on annoucing as soon as we get back from it, all being well. Parents/grandparents and siblings know anyway, so just the wider family of aunts/cousins, friends and work colleagues to announce to, courtesy of facebook due to everyone being so widespread.

I think it's going to be a surprise for a few of my extended family members, with some jealousy involved though sadly. Not that I will allow it to ruin my happiness. In a few months, I will be married to my OH and preparing for our precious baby's arrival and that's all I care about, not bitter aunts/cousins who will hate that someone is settling down and creating a family when they aren't!

Sorry, that ended up being a bit ranty instead of just answering about when to annouce!


----------



## 3boys

Gemie said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> Gemie its kind of a mix i use some aspects of a curriculum from sonlight especially bible work and history and geography as it ties everything back to what the bible says about it so they still learn about evolution etc. But they would then compare it to what the bible has to say. But because its an american curriculum i cant use it for maths and english so i buy normal school books for that and i also add in irish history.
> 
> This sounds exactly like the route we would like to go. Are you a member of the home schooling thread?
> I'd like to keep in touch with you if this thread ever came to and end :) (hope not though!)
> 
> *mis k* Laura is fine just tired and busy! She has a scan on the 7th may :)
> 
> As for ms (I always find it weird typing that as I use the abbreviation ms for my multiple sclerosis :haha:) mine is just feeling queasy now, also there isn't much I feel like eating but if I do t eat I then feel sick, so backwards! LolClick to expand...

I didnt know there was a homeschooling thread hun. will you post the link?


----------



## 3boys

zowiey said:


> Happy 12 weeks Lora :happydance:
> Would spd affect my hips? I'm sorry if this a stupid question, but my hips have got worse over the last week, especially my left one. I'm struggling to get in & out of bed, and I'm almost waddling when I walk because its so uncomfortable. It isn't muscular & gets worse the longer I'm walking around :shrug:
> 
> My sickness seems to have pretty much gone, I did have a few retches this morning whilst cleaning my teeth, but that's it! I'm not as hungry either, but I'm still knackered!
> 
> Dazed, we've been arguing about prams for the last 4 weeks! I want the bugaboo donkey but hubby refuses to pay that much for a pram- I'll get my own way though, I always do :winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? Today's not looking to nice here, yesterday was much better!
> 
> Can I have everyone's opinion? I still don't have a date for my 12 week scan, but hubby was asking if we can announce the pg after our scan yesterday, but I feel a little apprehensive. I'm 12 weeks tomorrow, and likely won't have my scan until around 14weeks. So, if you were in my position Would you announce it yet or wait until the after the next scan? Thanks!

I would be shouting it from the rooftops hun! i wont be having a scan for a while but i plan on telling a few more people around 12wks.


----------



## Dazed125

miss_kseniya said:


> My scan is bang on the 12 week mark and we're planning on annoucing as soon as we get back from it, all being well. Parents/grandparents and siblings know anyway, so just the wider family of aunts/cousins, friends and work colleagues to announce to, courtesy of facebook due to everyone being so widespread.
> 
> I think it's going to be a surprise for a few of my extended family members, with some jealousy involved though sadly. Not that I will allow it to ruin my happiness. In a few months, I will be married to my OH and preparing for our precious baby's arrival and that's all I care about, not bitter aunts/cousins who will hate that someone is settling down and creating a family when they aren't!
> 
> Sorry, that ended up being a bit ranty instead of just answering about when to annouce!

Sorry you have some people in your life that will feel like that but so so exciting that its only a little over a week away! X


----------



## peanutmomma

GRR!! internet connection keeps getting lost today. I just tried to post a long post and it was lost. So here is a quickie 
Lora happy 12 weeks Yippee! A milestone has been crossed So many of us have scans this week. I hope our LO has caught up to LMP dates otherwise we will be extending EDD to Nov. 08 instead of Nov. 04 if so that puts me at 12 weeks Friday instead of yesterday. OB doc says we are sticking with original due date til we see where baby is on Friday. FX. I can't wait to have everyone in 2nd trimester soon. Super excited for us all.

DH feels in his gut we have a def. boy growing. He has been debating it for over a week and this morning he said before he left for work that he thinks Boy. I hope to get the "Potty Shot" Friday and see what everyone thinks


----------



## sunnysun

Happy 12th week to all of you there!

Another 4 to go for me, I had issues with spotting and thought that was it again, but did a scan today and baby is measuring spot on 8weeks and 3 days.

Finding the first trimester a bit hard!


----------



## Gemie

3boys said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> Gemie its kind of a mix i use some aspects of a curriculum from sonlight especially bible work and history and geography as it ties everything back to what the bible says about it so they still learn about evolution etc. But they would then compare it to what the bible has to say. But because its an american curriculum i cant use it for maths and english so i buy normal school books for that and i also add in irish history.
> 
> This sounds exactly like the route we would like to go. Are you a member of the home schooling thread?
> I'd like to keep in touch with you if this thread ever came to and end :) (hope not though!)
> 
> *mis k* Laura is fine just tired and busy! She has a scan on the 7th may :)
> 
> As for ms (I always find it weird typing that as I use the abbreviation ms for my multiple sclerosis :haha:) mine is just feeling queasy now, also there isn't much I feel like eating but if I do t eat I then feel sick, so backwards! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I didnt know there was a homeschooling thread hun. will you post the link?Click to expand...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/540506-home-education-schooling.html


----------



## Tower6

Scan Wednesday! I can't wait! I'm counting down the hours! Lol I can't believe how many of us there are this week having scans! Super exciting! 

I have been able to not take a nap for the last 2 days! Whoo hoo!! That is HUGE for me :) 

I feel like I want to clean today- the weather is finally beautiful ( even tho we did have snow this weekend) but it seems like it takes a lot longer for my body to do anything my brain wants to haha 

Hope everyone is well so so so happy to see everyone hitting milestones and realizing that the whole group will most likely (i pray) be here till the end!!


----------



## peanutmomma

we had too Tower! My parents live in Missouri and they said it was in the upper 60's and some rain over the weekend. My mother in law called me yesterday and said in Seattle it is in the 50'60's and that she Promises with all her heart that spring really does exist in Minnesota. LOL :haha: I hope so. We visited up where we now currently live last year in early May and it was so pretty, but winter has kept itself around thus far this year. There is no more snow today it all melted, but it has been raining. It's ok though April is suppose to bring rain. Glad you are getting energy back my twin.


Okay, on a more serious note... Ladies I have a question, I bought this new bath salt sstuff over the weekend. It smells like lavender and vanilla, (Calgon) and I took a nice warm bath Saturday evening to relax. Well, it was real nice, but I got some of the water on my face when I was soaking and now I have this light pinkish bumpy rash. Can our skin become more sensitive during pregnancy? Maybe it isn't related to my bath stuff because it is just on my neck, chin and lower cheeks. It really doesn't itch, but you can see it and feel it. I took Benedryl and it is still there. Any suggestions?

:coffee: I love this little face I am drinking some decaf coffee right now. LOL


----------



## Kdk24

I am officially 12wks today!!! I wish I could scream it from the rooftops but we're waiting it out till our genetic scan on Friday. I really hope it's nothing serious! I want this baby so badly but I'm trying not to get too excited now that there could be a problem!

Does anyone have have pain by there pelvic bone? Some days I can't stand on my right leg it hurts so bad


----------



## peanutmomma

Kdk24 said:


> I am officially 12wks today!!! I wish I could scream it from the rooftops but we're waiting it out till our genetic scan on Friday. I really hope it's nothing serious! I want this baby so badly but I'm trying not to get too excited now that there could be a problem!
> 
> Does anyone have have pain by there pelvic bone? Some days I can't stand on my right leg it hurts so bad

what time is your appointment on Friday ours is 9:30 in the morning for the genetics tests. Then, 10:30 for the 12 week ultra sound, 12:45 with a genetics counselor and high risk team. Then the OB at 2 in the afternoon. I am so excited so see baby peanut looking like a baby now.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Scan on Thursday - really worried that its going to be bad news :( 

I just want it over and done with now.


----------



## Tower6

SmileyShazza said:


> Scan on Thursday - really worried that its going to be bad news :(
> 
> I just want it over and done with now.

I might have missed a prior post (sorry if I did) but why do you feel it will be bad news? I hope that's not the case at all


----------



## peanutmomma

smiley I hope it isn't bad news either


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hugs smiley, hope it's all ok hun x


----------



## zowiey

:hugs: smiley, why do you think it will be bad news? Fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## zowiey

Peanut, I think our skin does become more sensitive, maybe save those bath salts until after baby is here? Another thing to add to the list!

Thanks for your opinons, we've decided to text a few friends tonight, going to send scan pic of twin 1 & put "baby K cant wait to meet you! we're thrilled & can't wait until the 5th November" Then send scan of twin 2, and put "oh and baby K no2 wants to say hello too!"

I'm soooo excited!!


----------



## 3boys

zowiey thats a cute way to tell x


----------



## Tower6

Oh how exciting to announce TWINS!!! So amazing


----------



## brittanyodett

Had my first ultra sound today! Yay!


https://i1349.photobucket.com/albums/p759/mrsshaw912/null_zps4c168657.jpg


----------



## peanutmomma

brittanyodett said:


> Had my first ultra sound today! Yay!
> 
> 
> https://i1349.photobucket.com/albums/p759/mrsshaw912/null_zps4c168657.jpg

remind me how far along you are? I love the pic btw


----------



## Kdk24

Brittany... Awesome picture!! How far along are you?

Peanut... My appt is at 9:45, we're only 15 mins apart! What are you going to the gentecis for, if you don't mind me asking? I'm going because while in the er last week they compared my us for two weeks prior and felt there were some abnormalities with the baby. I'm terrified!! All I keep thinking is one if the baby has down syndrome or something terrible? OH and I are a nervous wreck! What could these abnormalities be?


----------



## teacup22

Accidentally unsubscribed! Will catch up now...


----------



## teacup22

Lovely scan pic Brittany! 
Hope everyone else is ok? Any more scans today?
Only 2 more sleeps till my scan :)
Still being sick... When will this end :( if this isn't a girl I will be surprised!


----------



## lovehearts

Lovely pic brittany!

Sorry to hear you are still sick teacup.

Lots of scan to look forward to this week. Mine is still 10 LONG days away :(

xx


----------



## teacup22

lovehearts said:


> Lovely pic brittany!
> 
> Sorry to hear you are still sick teacup.
> 
> Lots of scan to look forward to this week. Mine is still 10 LONG days away :(
> 
> xx

Boo to 10 days... Though I remember when mine was 10 days to go and it feels like yesterday! Hopefully it will pass quickly :)


----------



## 3boys

lovely pic brittany and can i guess girl! x


----------



## LoraLoo

Mines Tomorrow, not til 4pm! Going to my friends in the morning to try and keep myself busy or the day will drag! 

How is everyone? x


----------



## 3boys

Im going to be so jealous of all these scans this week! lol! only joking although it will be lovely to see all your little beans looking like proper babies now x


----------



## LoraLoo

3boys said:


> Im going to be so jealous of all these scans this week! lol! only joking although it will be lovely to see all your little beans looking like proper babies now x

Scans are so clear now too arent they. I remember when I had Caitlyns scan, even her 20 week one was just a blur really. Theyve advanced so much even in the last 10 years x


----------



## 3boys

so true lora, they have came on such a long way x


----------



## Gemie

My sons from 17 Years ago is quite clear tbh :)


----------



## 3boys

gemie im so thick i never realised you had a 17 year old son. Whats it like expecting while you have a near adult? With trusting God with our fertility i guess there is a good chance that i will be in the same position one day as when my eldest is 17 i will be 37and i wonder what it will be like. My eldest is 8 right now and he is such a massive help to me i cant imagine what it will be like when he is 17.


----------



## Creative

3boys said:


> gemie im so thick i never realised you had a 17 year old son. Whats it like expecting while you have a near adult? With trusting God with our fertility i guess there is a good chance that i will be in the same position one day as when my eldest is 17 i will be 37and i wonder what it will be like. My eldest is 8 right now and he is such a massive help to me i cant imagine what it will be like when he is 17.

My eldest is 21, i also have a 19 year old and a fourteen year old. I have to say it's a wonderful position to be in. They all muck in and help out.


----------



## Creative

Today i fiinally gave in to bra pain and went shopping for some new ones. I have never known such comfort!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Kdk24 said:


> Brittany... Awesome picture!! How far along are you?
> 
> Peanut... My appt is at 9:45, we're only 15 mins apart! What are you going to the gentecis for, if you don't mind me asking? I'm going because while in the er last week they compared my us for two weeks prior and felt there were some abnormalities with the baby. I'm terrified!! All I keep thinking is one if the baby has down syndrome or something terrible? OH and I are a nervous wreck! What could these abnormalities be?

I don't mind you asking at all. We want to make sure that there aren't any other problems that can occur other than what my Type 1 Diabetes can cause with baby. Which is hypoglycemia (low blood sugars) and a possibility of an enlarged heart. Also, I am 29 and with my Disease my inner organs are like a much older woman so they said the 30-35 year cut off that increases risk of downs is already increased with me. 
We are pretty excited since we will get to see peanut baby again on the big screen :happydance:. And it is great reassurance for me because I have a severe fear that I have done something wrong and the baby will have issues. I have been doing what the Doctor wants well both the OB doc and my endocrinologist. But, I always have fear of when great awesome things happen in my life. I never feel I deserve to have the nicer things in life like becoming a mommy to a great little one. And, DH is all for anything we can do to make sure this momma doesn't stress so we can have that baby. I refuse to do amneo. though to much risk there, but a scan and blood test I am okay with


----------



## 3boys

Creative said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> gemie im so thick i never realised you had a 17 year old son. Whats it like expecting while you have a near adult? With trusting God with our fertility i guess there is a good chance that i will be in the same position one day as when my eldest is 17 i will be 37and i wonder what it will be like. My eldest is 8 right now and he is such a massive help to me i cant imagine what it will be like when he is 17.
> 
> My eldest is 21, i also have a 19 year old and a fourteen year old. I have to say it's a wonderful position to be in. They all muck in and help out.Click to expand...

I can only imagine how lovely it is, my 8 year old always sits and plays with Jacob who is 1 and its such a help when trying to make dinner or clean up etc. so i would guess that they would help so much more when older. Does your 21 and 19 year old still live at home?


----------



## LoraLoo

You ladies are lucky! My eldest is disgusted with the fact Im pregnant :wacko: lol


----------



## SmileyShazza

Tower6 said:


> I might have missed a prior post (sorry if I did) but why do you feel it will be bad news? I hope that's not the case at all




zowiey said:


> :hugs: smiley, why do you think it will be bad news? Fingers crossed for you xxxx

We had an MMC with our first pregnancy and this time has felt very similar to then. I'm hopig I'm wrong (obviously) but am preparing for the worst just in case.

I just can't get that first one out of my head :(


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hello :)

I feel soooo tired today. It's really hit me the last couple of days. Struggling through work and I could desperately do with an afternoon nap!


----------



## southernbound

Aww Lora :( I'm sorry to hear that. I'm sure she'll come around. 

Smiley, I hope everything goes ok! Let us know ASAP!:hugs:

As for me, have another scan today in 3 hours :happydance:


----------



## peanutmomma

MS is getting me today. I have actually threw up 4 times in the past 35 minutes. I feel loads better than when I woke up. I had a bad headache, but not quite a migraine. I was drinking some Caffeine free diet soda and ate a piece of cheese, took prenatals then in 5 minutes up everything went. I feel better than I have in days though.Weird LOL
I swear my bump is bigger this morning thn when I went to bed last night and ouch! Yesterday I started to get muscle pains in the back of my upper thighs, Round Ligament? 
Okay, pitty party over. I hope everyone with scans this week has wonderful things to share. I know a few are tomorrow. like my twin Tower I love you and I know you will come home with great news and pics. 
So, quick question, has anyone been told by scan tech or doc at 12 week scan what the sex was and it was wrong?


----------



## zowiey

Aww Brittany, lovely scan!

Smiley, I really, really hope you're wrong :hugs:

Excited for the ladies having scans, can't wait to see more pics!

12 weeks today for me! :happydance: I never in my wildest dreams thought this would happen! Half way to viability day! Yay!

We got a lot of happy messages back last night :) mostly shock first, then lots of really lovely words, our friends know our story, so are thrilled to bits for us, and made us feel very loved!


----------



## peanutmomma

zowiey that is great news that you received loving messages back


----------



## lovehearts

ah zowiey - im so glad you had such a lovely response. Happy 12 weeks :flower: 

Peanut - Im sorry your so sick today. I have good days and bad days too!

Some hospitals here in the UK wont tell you gender at all!!!! Luckily not my hospital.

xx


----------



## 3boys

zowiey that is lovely.

My hospital here in ireland will not tell gender, in the past i have payed for private gender scans but at 140 euro i just cant afford it this time especially as i have to travel to dublin for it so that has added expenses. Team yellow for me.


----------



## 3boys

peanut im sorry you are sick i hope you feel better soon x


----------



## 3boys

SmileyShazza said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I might have missed a prior post (sorry if I did) but why do you feel it will be bad news? I hope that's not the case at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: smiley, why do you think it will be bad news? Fingers crossed for you xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> We had an MMC with our first pregnancy and this time has felt very similar to then. I'm hopig I'm wrong (obviously) but am preparing for the worst just in case.
> 
> I just can't get that first one out of my head :(Click to expand...

oh hun i completely understand how you feel, i have had 2 mmc in the past so i know how terrifying each pregnancy after that is. I have also had 5 (hopefully 6) successful pregnancies and each one of them were all so different. For example i always feel queasy with each pregnancy and some are worse than others but with my daughter i never felt sick once, had no symptoms whatsoever. 
How is this pregnancy similar to your mmc?


----------



## Creative

3boys said:


> I can only imagine how lovely it is, my 8 year old always sits and plays with Jacob who is 1 and its such a help when trying to make dinner or clean up etc. so i would guess that they would help so much more when older. Does your 21 and 19 year old still live at home?

Yes, The eldest works as a lab technician, the 19 year old goes off to London to conservatoire to study viola in September so the house will be a lot quieter. only a violin, a flute and piano practice left at home then! It will seem funny without him here, but we'll be a lot less busy!


----------



## Angeltk42

brittanyodett said:


> had my first ultra sound today! Yay!
> 
> 
> https://i1349.photobucket.com/albums/p759/mrsshaw912/null_zps4c168657.jpg

love it!!! :) congrats!!! :)


----------



## Angeltk42

SmileyShazza said:


> We had an MMC with our first pregnancy and this time has felt very similar to then. I'm hopig I'm wrong (obviously) but am preparing for the worst just in case.
> 
> I just can't get that first one out of my head :(

I don't think anyone who has suffered a Mc or a MMc can get it out of their head. I know I can't. Every twinge every symptom is a fear something is wrong. We have to have faith in god that he has a plan for us no matter what it is. Even if the outcome is not what we choose. But positivity helps and the support of ALL these lovely ladies definitely helps. I feel like I have a huge amount of people rooting for me and my sticky bean and you Definitely do too!! So Don't worry too much (easier said than done) and just have faith that your LO is happy and healthy and swimming away in there :) :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

ok ladies who have children just for fun were you early/late/on time with previous pregnancies?
I was 9 days late for 1 + 2
On my dd with no. 3
and 2 weeks early with 4 and 5.
I wonder what will happen this time? i quite like the idea of a december baby so i dont mind going a couple of days over although i might feel differently at the time lol. Although i imagine i will probably be a few days early again especially as all my pregnancies are quite close together.


----------



## 3boys

and what about you ladies on your first? do you think you will be on time, early or go over. Peanutmomma will you be induced early because of diabetes?


----------



## LoraLoo

3boys said:


> ok ladies who have children just for fun were you early/late/on time with previous pregnancies?
> I was 9 days late for 1 + 2
> On my dd with no. 3
> and 2 weeks early with 4 and 5.
> I wonder what will happen this time? i quite like the idea of a december baby so i dont mind going a couple of days over although i might feel differently at the time lol. Although i imagine i will probably be a few days early again especially as all my pregnancies are quite close together.

#1 40+3 though i was in labour on due date (Oct)
#2 due date (Aug)
#3 38+5 (Nov)
#4 39+3 (June)
#5 39+1 (Nov)

So think I could be looking at an Oct baby :)


----------



## 3boys

LoraLoo said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies who have children just for fun were you early/late/on time with previous pregnancies?
> I was 9 days late for 1 + 2
> On my dd with no. 3
> and 2 weeks early with 4 and 5.
> I wonder what will happen this time? i quite like the idea of a december baby so i dont mind going a couple of days over although i might feel differently at the time lol. Although i imagine i will probably be a few days early again especially as all my pregnancies are quite close together.
> 
> #1 40+3 though i was in labour on due date
> #2 due date
> #3 38+5
> #4 39+3
> #5 39+1
> 
> So think I could be looking at an Oct baby :)Click to expand...

It definitely looks that way hun, i have always wanted a xmas baby and i suppose november isnt that far off as everthing will be decorated around town etc. pity i couldnt keep baby in for an extra 3wks to arrive just before xmas lol


----------



## Angeltk42

:hugs:So excited for all the scans this week. Love seeing all of the babies looking like babies. I wish I knew when my next scan was so I could count down the days hahaha. I have doctor appointment on Monday so he might try to schedule me on tues or wednesday at hospital for a scan... FX!!

MS and all that stuff has eased up just hoping it's not temporary because i'm feeling good!!! I have energy and all!!! Oh how I missed having energy! who knew I was so utterly exhausted these last few weeks. It really puts it in perspective when you can actually do things without daydreaming about your bed! lol 

I have still been an emotional wreck. I had the most vivid and sad dream last night that I actually woke up hysterically crying this morning. Remember the dream perfectly too! :( sad just thinking about it. It was almost like a movie.

I just want to say I love you ladies and this thread; it truly is a great comfort going through all this with so many lovely ladies. Even though a lot of us are on different continents it's amazing how we all come together on here and tell our funny, scary, TMI moments and with no judgement and complete understanding! :hugs:


----------



## Creative

42 with no 1 induced
39+5 with no 2
40+4 with no 3


----------



## Angeltk42

I think I will be over. I have a feeling LO is gonna come a few days late. Idk why! lol It's my first but I think it would be really awesome if she/he was born on due date or 10/31 because I LOVE HALLOWEEN!!! but would be VERY fitting for her/him to be born on All Saints Day since she/he is my miracle baby! :)


----------



## lovehearts

I always thought i would go 2 weeks over with my first but he arrived at 39+3. Im hoping for the same this time but sods law ill be 2 weeks over :haha:


----------



## LoraLoo

3boys said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies who have children just for fun were you early/late/on time with previous pregnancies?
> I was 9 days late for 1 + 2
> On my dd with no. 3
> and 2 weeks early with 4 and 5.
> I wonder what will happen this time? i quite like the idea of a december baby so i dont mind going a couple of days over although i might feel differently at the time lol. Although i imagine i will probably be a few days early again especially as all my pregnancies are quite close together.
> 
> #1 40+3 though i was in labour on due date
> #2 due date
> #3 38+5
> #4 39+3
> #5 39+1
> 
> So think I could be looking at an Oct baby :)Click to expand...
> 
> It definitely looks that way hun, i have always wanted a xmas baby and i suppose november isnt that far off as everthing will be decorated around town etc. pity i couldnt keep baby in for an extra 3wks to arrive just before xmas lolClick to expand...

A Xmas baby would be lovely! The closest I got was Eve (26th Nov) She wasnt here long bless her heart but we got to put the Xmas tree up when she was still alive, having a newborn baby and all the festivities was lovely. Possibly the best day of my life that day.

When are your others birthdays? xx


----------



## 3boys

LoraLoo said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies who have children just for fun were you early/late/on time with previous pregnancies?
> I was 9 days late for 1 + 2
> On my dd with no. 3
> and 2 weeks early with 4 and 5.
> I wonder what will happen this time? i quite like the idea of a december baby so i dont mind going a couple of days over although i might feel differently at the time lol. Although i imagine i will probably be a few days early again especially as all my pregnancies are quite close together.
> 
> #1 40+3 though i was in labour on due date
> #2 due date
> #3 38+5
> #4 39+3
> #5 39+1
> 
> So think I could be looking at an Oct baby :)Click to expand...
> 
> It definitely looks that way hun, i have always wanted a xmas baby and i suppose november isnt that far off as everthing will be decorated around town etc. pity i couldnt keep baby in for an extra 3wks to arrive just before xmas lolClick to expand...
> 
> A Xmas baby would be lovely! The closest I got was Eve (26th Nov) She wasnt here long bless her heart but we got to put the Xmas tree up when she was still alive, having a newborn baby and all the festivities was lovely. Possibly the best day of my life that day.
> 
> When are your others birthdays? xxClick to expand...

that must be so tough Lora, Ive read her story she was so beautiful. 

my boys are all born in Feb so the madness starts on the 9th and every 6 days after that there is another birthday lol so:
Ryan is 9th feb
Jacob is 15th feb
caleb is 21st feb
Evan is 27th feb

My baby girl is may 20th.


----------



## teacup22

My first was early too... Do consecutive babies usually get later?
He was born at 39+5 or bang on my original due date!


----------



## 3boys

teacup22 said:


> My first was early too... Do consecutive babies usually get later?
> He was born at 39+5 or bang on my original due date!

i think its random hun although alot of the time they come slightly sooner.


----------



## Gemie

3boys said:


> gemie im so thick i never realised you had a 17 year old son. Whats it like expecting while you have a near adult? With trusting God with our fertility i guess there is a good chance that i will be in the same position one day as when my eldest is 17 i will be 37and i wonder what it will be like. My eldest is 8 right now and he is such a massive help to me i cant imagine what it will be like when he is 17.

I love it, my son is so much help and its handy just being able to pop to the shops without lugging a baby with me when liams around he just plays with pops and she adores him too. :cloud9:


----------



## 3boys

Gemie said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> gemie im so thick i never realised you had a 17 year old son. Whats it like expecting while you have a near adult? With trusting God with our fertility i guess there is a good chance that i will be in the same position one day as when my eldest is 17 i will be 37and i wonder what it will be like. My eldest is 8 right now and he is such a massive help to me i cant imagine what it will be like when he is 17.
> 
> I love it, my son is so much help and its handy just being able to pop to the shops without lugging a baby with me when liams around he just plays with pops and she adores him too. :cloud9:Click to expand...

that would make life so much easier, if i need to pop to the shop for a bag of sugar i need to get all 5 kids ready and into the car it seems so silly sometimes.


----------



## Creative

Gemie said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> gemie im so thick i never realised you had a 17 year old son. Whats it like expecting while you have a near adult? With trusting God with our fertility i guess there is a good chance that i will be in the same position one day as when my eldest is 17 i will be 37and i wonder what it will be like. My eldest is 8 right now and he is such a massive help to me i cant imagine what it will be like when he is 17.
> 
> I love it, my son is so much help and its handy just being able to pop to the shops without lugging a baby with me when liams around he just plays with pops and she adores him too. :cloud9:Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to mine being able to do the same!


----------



## gardenofedens

My first was born at 36+2. I read an article the other day that if they are less than 18 months or more than 4 years apart, the second is more likely to be early and/or low birthweight. Mine will be 16 months apart and with one technically preemie already, I'm thinking I'll be early again. But with dd, dh and I went camping for a week. We got back Friday, I went into labor Saturday and delivered Tuesday. So maybe the camping and hiking had something to do with it. This summer we have two camping trips planned with the last being early August so around six months pregnant. I'll take it as easy as I can chasing after a one year old!


----------



## cat81

Hi ladies
I've not posted in here before I don't think but I'm expecting a late November baby (26th). Am praying for an on time or late delivery this time as my first was early, born at 33+5. Looking forward to getting to know you all. X


----------



## teacup22

Welcome Cat :wave:


----------



## Angeltk42

cat81 said:


> Hi ladies
> I've not posted in here before I don't think but I'm expecting a late November baby (26th). Am praying for an on time or late delivery this time as my first was early, born at 33+5. Looking forward to getting to know you all. X

Welcome!! :)


----------



## 3boys

hello and welcome cat x


----------



## Tower6

Hi cat!

I think this one would be great on dd but I've never been allowed to go to dd because my babies were 18 months and then 20 months apart and at 35+5 and 36 weeks the second two were born over 8lbs. So I thought my ODD of oct 31 would be awesome or even oct 26 (dh's bday) but I have a feeling it may happen sooner. We will just watch baby's size :) 
Angel we are the exact same dd I keep forgetting that! So neat!

Scan is tomorrow morning at 10:30 so 25 hours away!!! Yay!!


----------



## peanutmomma

3boys said:


> and what about you ladies on your first? do you think you will be on time, early or go over. Peanutmomma will you be induced early because of diabetes?

They will check baby's size at 34 weeks like they do for most in the US and if baby is over 9lbs. and a certain number of centimeters long, I don't remember the exact number, then we will be induced at 35 or 36 weeks. They like to see diabtetics make it to 39 weeks if at all possible. At the rate we are going thus far we will be having an early November baby. :hugs:


----------



## peanutmomma

Angeltk42 said:


> I think I will be over. I have a feeling LO is gonna come a few days late. Idk why! lol It's my first but I think it would be really awesome if she/he was born on due date or 10/31 because I LOVE HALLOWEEN!!! but would be VERY fitting for her/him to be born on All Saints Day since she/he is my miracle baby! :)

my nephew was due on Halloween Day too and they told my sister he would probably be late. NOPE!!! 2 in the morning and only 7 hours labor from first contraction to last push on Halloween so you may have your wish


----------



## peanutmomma

welcome *cat*! nice to have another lady here with us!!

All I know on due dates is that when my mom had us, 6.5 years apart, my sister was 3 weeks early I was 3 weeks late. When my sister had hers the first was 8 days late the second on time and the third early. So I guess whenever baby says okay time to come out and see this place you call the world then baby will be here!! 
Oh, another thing on my baby, if baby is still behind in growth on friday. Like every scan we have been 5 days behind LMP date. Then, Nov. 03 is still our goal because that would put us at 39+2. Oh, I pray peanut baby has caught up I really do. I am the only one that seems upset that baby was a little smaller than LMP date. Doctor was not worried in the slightest. She said she would have only been worried if baby was getting to big to quick as that is what usually happens with a diabetic momma is larger than gestation baby. Okay, I just wanted to share that.
I am feeling better now no more yuck feeling. I swear I get this once per week the past couple weeks only in the morning. Then I get sick once and I am fine for another week. This is still strange to me, but I guess I am making up for not being sick earlier on, right? LOL


----------



## StefNJunk

I guess I feel comfortable joining in here now! 

I've had 2 previous mc's, one in August at 5+2 (EDD was April 15th), one mmc in December at 11+6 (EDD would be June 16th). I'm currently 9+5 today. 

It's been a little rough so far! I tested for the first time and got my BFP at 3+4 (10dpo, I believe). The next week I had a progesterone test done because of the previous mc's, it came back perfectly fine. I had a feeling of twins for some reason, from the beginning. On Easter, 6+3, I spotted some bright red blood and freaked out. It didn't last long, so my midwife said if it comes back to let her know, but otherwise, not to worry. I didn't worry too much, because I still felt good about the pg.

A few days later, at 7 weeks, I went in for an early u/s and because of an infection. I wasn't able to see my regular midwife, but the other one did the scan. She saw one healthy baby and stared at the screen for a good 10-15 minutes trying to figure out if she was seeing a second sac (I had that feeling, remember?!). She didn't think she was seeing one, but she also didn't seem completely sure. 

Later that night, I started bleeding, bright red, fairly heavy. I FREAKED out. There was some cramping, which made it more scary. I was in tears texting my midwife. She called in progesterone shots, just in case, and OH and I ran to the pharmacy to pick them up. The bleeding stopped that night - there was some spotting the next morning, but that was it. Scared me to death, but I still felt positive about the pg after (except for the twin feeling being gone), so I didn't go in for a scan like I considered.

Fast forward to 9 weeks - having all the symptoms I should be - nauseous pretty much ALL the time, crazy food aversions, sore boobs, bloating, headaches, skin breaking out, etc. Went in for another appt at 9+1 and had an u/s. Everything looks great! At 9+1, baby measured 9+2 (1 day ahead based on LMP, 2 days ahead based on suspected o), HB 147, baby was wiggling so much my midwife had a hard time measuring the HB. 

That scan, though, pretty much confirmed my twin suspicion. We saw what appeared to be another sac with no baby. She said it could be a subchorionic hemorrhage, but that it didn't really look like that, and to expect some more bleeding. That night and the next morning I had some brown bleeding, then it stopped, and all seems well!

So there's that. I haven't told anyone yet, OH has blabbed to his co-workers, a couple neighbors, and one friend. We are waiting until mother's day (I'll be 12+3) to tell and give family copies of an ultrasound we'll be getting right before then. 

So excited!

Oh yeah, EDD - November 21st.


----------



## gardenofedens

peanutmomma said:


> welcome *cat*! nice to have another lady here with us!!
> 
> All I know on due dates is that when my mom had us, 6.5 years apart, my sister was 3 weeks early I was 3 weeks late. When my sister had hers the first was 8 days late the second on time and the third early. So I guess whenever baby says okay time to come out and see this place you call the world then baby will be here!!
> Oh, another thing on my baby, if baby is still behind in growth on friday. Like every scan we have been 5 days behind LMP date. Then, Nov. 03 is still our goal because that would put us at 39+2. Oh, I pray peanut baby has caught up I really do. I am the only one that seems upset that baby was a little smaller than LMP date. Doctor was not worried in the slightest. She said she would have only been worried if baby was getting to big to quick as that is what usually happens with a diabetic momma is larger than gestation baby. Okay, I just wanted to share that.
> I am feeling better now no more yuck feeling. I swear I get this once per week the past couple weeks only in the morning. Then I get sick once and I am fine for another week. This is still strange to me, but I guess I am making up for not being sick earlier on, right? LOL

You really shouldn't worry about baby measuring small. The doctors go by lmp because most women don't know when they ovulate so they use the medical average of cd14. If I went by lmp, I'd be due 11/4 but by ovulation I'm due 11/17. It's a huge difference. I purposely didn't tell my dr my lmp date because I didn't want to be given the wrong due date and possibly be forced to be induced before baby is fully cooked. With my first it was only a three day difference. Lmp gave me a due date of 8/23, ovulation gave me due date of 8/26. The dr wouldn't correct the sure date on my chart even though she measured perfectly by ov, my bbt charts clearly showed when I ovulated, etc. Anyway, don't stress about it. Hardly anyone actually ovulates on cd14.


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi ladies! I just heard about this thread and would love to join! 

My EDD is November 1st, but November 4th per O date. My doc said I am measuring right for LMP, so I don't pay much attention to the dates really.

As far as due dates, my son was my first, and he was born at 38.5 weeks. They were afraid he would be 5 pounds or less from my measurements, but he was 6 pounds and perfect! A little small, but if he had made it to 40 weeks, he would have been over 7 pounds.


----------



## peanutmomma

StefNJunk said:


> I guess I feel comfortable joining in here now!
> 
> I've had 2 previous mc's, one in August at 5+2 (EDD was April 15th), one mmc in December at 11+6 (EDD would be June 16th). I'm currently 9+5 today.
> 
> It's been a little rough so far! I tested for the first time and got my BFP at 3+4 (10dpo, I believe). The next week I had a progesterone test done because of the previous mc's, it came back perfectly fine. I had a feeling of twins for some reason, from the beginning. On Easter, 6+3, I spotted some bright red blood and freaked out. It didn't last long, so my midwife said if it comes back to let her know, but otherwise, not to worry. I didn't worry too much, because I still felt good about the pg.
> 
> A few days later, at 7 weeks, I went in for an early u/s and because of an infection. I wasn't able to see my regular midwife, but the other one did the scan. She saw one healthy baby and stared at the screen for a good 10-15 minutes trying to figure out if she was seeing a second sac (I had that feeling, remember?!). She didn't think she was seeing one, but she also didn't seem completely sure.
> 
> Later that night, I started bleeding, bright red, fairly heavy. I FREAKED out. There was some cramping, which made it more scary. I was in tears texting my midwife. She called in progesterone shots, just in case, and OH and I ran to the pharmacy to pick them up. The bleeding stopped that night - there was some spotting the next morning, but that was it. Scared me to death, but I still felt positive about the pg after (except for the twin feeling being gone), so I didn't go in for a scan like I considered.
> 
> Fast forward to 9 weeks - having all the symptoms I should be - nauseous pretty much ALL the time, crazy food aversions, sore boobs, bloating, headaches, skin breaking out, etc. Went in for another appt at 9+1 and had an u/s. Everything looks great! At 9+1, baby measured 9+2 (1 day ahead based on LMP, 2 days ahead based on suspected o), HB 147, baby was wiggling so much my midwife had a hard time measuring the HB.
> 
> That scan, though, pretty much confirmed my twin suspicion. We saw what appeared to be another sac with no baby. She said it could be a subchorionic hemorrhage, but that it didn't really look like that, and to expect some more bleeding. That night and the next morning I had some brown bleeding, then it stopped, and all seems well!
> 
> So there's that. I haven't told anyone yet, OH has blabbed to his co-workers, a couple neighbors, and one friend. We are waiting until mother's day (I'll be 12+3) to tell and give family copies of an ultrasound we'll be getting right before then.
> 
> So excited!
> 
> Oh yeah, EDD - November 21st.

I started out with twins and by 9+3 at u/s confirmed a vanishing twin the other is growing great I am 12+2 now


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Hi ladies! I just heard about this thread and would love to join!
> 
> My EDD is November 1st, but November 4th per O date. My doc said I am measuring right for LMP, so I don't pay much attention to the dates really.
> 
> As far as due dates, my son was my first, and he was born at 38.5 weeks. They were afraid he would be 5 pounds or less from my measurements, but he was 6 pounds and perfect! A little small, but if he had made it to 40 weeks, he would have been over 7 pounds.

BUMP BUDDY!!! :wave: :happydance:


----------



## StefNJunk

peanutmomma, did you have any bleeding from the vanishing twin?


----------



## Angeltk42

Tower6 said:


> Hi cat!
> 
> I think this one would be great on dd but I've never been allowed to go to dd because my babies were 18 months and then 20 months apart and at 35+5 and 36 weeks the second two were born over 8lbs. So I thought my ODD of oct 31 would be awesome or even oct 26 (dh's bday) but I have a feeling it may happen sooner. We will just watch baby's size :)
> Angel we are the exact same dd I keep forgetting that! So neat!
> 
> Scan is tomorrow morning at 10:30 so 25 hours away!!! Yay!!

Yup 11/1! woohoo!!! funny how a day sooner and we would have been in the october thread!! So glad to have found all you lovely ladies though!


----------



## southernbound

StefNJunk said:


> I guess I feel comfortable joining in here now!
> 
> I've had 2 previous mc's, one in August at 5+2 (EDD was April 15th), one mmc in December at 11+6 (EDD would be June 16th). I'm currently 9+5 today.
> 
> It's been a little rough so far! I tested for the first time and got my BFP at 3+4 (10dpo, I believe). The next week I had a progesterone test done because of the previous mc's, it came back perfectly fine. I had a feeling of twins for some reason, from the beginning. On Easter, 6+3, I spotted some bright red blood and freaked out. It didn't last long, so my midwife said if it comes back to let her know, but otherwise, not to worry. I didn't worry too much, because I still felt good about the pg.
> 
> A few days later, at 7 weeks, I went in for an early u/s and because of an infection. I wasn't able to see my regular midwife, but the other one did the scan. She saw one healthy baby and stared at the screen for a good 10-15 minutes trying to figure out if she was seeing a second sac (I had that feeling, remember?!). She didn't think she was seeing one, but she also didn't seem completely sure.
> 
> Later that night, I started bleeding, bright red, fairly heavy. I FREAKED out. There was some cramping, which made it more scary. I was in tears texting my midwife. She called in progesterone shots, just in case, and OH and I ran to the pharmacy to pick them up. The bleeding stopped that night - there was some spotting the next morning, but that was it. Scared me to death, but I still felt positive about the pg after (except for the twin feeling being gone), so I didn't go in for a scan like I considered.
> 
> Fast forward to 9 weeks - having all the symptoms I should be - nauseous pretty much ALL the time, crazy food aversions, sore boobs, bloating, headaches, skin breaking out, etc. Went in for another appt at 9+1 and had an u/s. Everything looks great! At 9+1, baby measured 9+2 (1 day ahead based on LMP, 2 days ahead based on suspected o), HB 147, baby was wiggling so much my midwife had a hard time measuring the HB.
> 
> That scan, though, pretty much confirmed my twin suspicion. We saw what appeared to be another sac with no baby. She said it could be a subchorionic hemorrhage, but that it didn't really look like that, and to expect some more bleeding. That night and the next morning I had some brown bleeding, then it stopped, and all seems well!
> 
> So there's that. I haven't told anyone yet, OH has blabbed to his co-workers, a couple neighbors, and one friend. We are waiting until mother's day (I'll be 12+3) to tell and give family copies of an ultrasound we'll be getting right before then.
> 
> So excited!
> 
> Oh yeah, EDD - November 21st.

Welcome stef! :hugs: We had an undeveloped twin too. So glad everything is going well now!

hi bubsmom! Welcome!

ASF just got back from my scan :) baby was grabbing toes and stretching and turning and measuring right on track. So releaved! Was measuring a bit behind last time. The doctor said she couldn't tell us much but she would "get used to the idea of pink". It'll be interesting to see for sure cause i've been SURE this whole time it's a boy. We shall see!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Welcome to Cat, Steph and Bubsmom.

Can't remember who posted it (sorry), but lovely scan pic :)

I hope I am on time, but have a sneaky suspicion I will end up overdue as it's my first.


----------



## Gemie

Ooh newbies! :happydance: :hi:


----------



## cat81

Thanks so much for all the welcomes. 
It's so exciting hearing about everyone having scans and getting to see their bubbas. My NHS one isn't until 20th May (13wks) so I caved in and booked a private one for this Saturday. I just need reassurance that there is actually a baby in there and I'm not just going crazy, lol. X


----------



## peanutmomma

*Tower* my twin, if you are not on here when I check later then Good Luck with the scan tomorrow!! I can't wait to see the baby's new pictures and soon your 13 week bump!!! 
I read a story yesterday and today on the first trimester forum where ladies lost their babies at 11weeks and 4 days and one today i read she was 12weeks and like 1 day. So :dust::dust::dust: to us all here I love you all. I told DH about the stories and he knows me all to well. He asked, "Well can you still find Peanut's HB now?" I had just played with the Doppler 10 minutes before he came home and yes I barely had to put the probe on my tummy and there peanut was just racing away and oh so so so loud! and for those of you that have seen my bump pics I found peanut on the left this time last time was on right, of my cherry tattoo below my belly button. But, this time it was to the left but just above the tattoo. So less than 2-3 inches below my belly button. So exciting. I just laid on the bed listening as baby would move and it would get quieter then louder. Oh! I will NEVER regret having bought the Doppler.


----------



## BubsMom17

peanutmomma said:


> I read a story yesterday and today on the first trimester forum where ladies lost their babies at 11weeks and 4 days and one today i read she was 12weeks and like 1 day. So :dust::dust::dust: to us all here I love you all.

I hate finding out girls on here lose their babies on so many levels... DH says I should just stay off the boards because it makes me sad and causes me anxiety at the same time. Clearly he doesn't get that the boards are a great source of support... I don't own a doppler... I have until Monday till I get a scan then I should feel a bit more relaxed. Once I feel movement I will be on :cloud9:! I had an early scan a 8w3d and everything looked great! I wish I wouldn't worry so much... :dohh:


----------



## LoraLoo

Welcome newbies (im so sorry i have only just read your names and theyve gone from my head already! ) :dohh:

3boys, that made me chuckle that all of your boys are feb babies! May must be your fertile month, lol :) Do you have a feeling of the sex of this baby?

Peanut- cant believe you find your baby so high already, i still only ever find mine really really low, little monkey likes hiding :)

Its typical, the one night i really wanted to use my doppler- i cant find it. One of the kids must have had it though theyre all denying it! Really wanted to reassurance before the scan Tomorrow, hope is isnt an Omen.


----------



## Karenfla36

I am due on november 4th!


----------



## peanutmomma

Karenfla36 said:


> I am due on november 4th!

Yippee!!! you made it here. I am so glad I found your post today. These ladies are great wait and see. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

Tried for 20 min last night with my doppler and never did find baby bun's hb...debating on scheduling a mw appt for this week, otherwise I have to wait til may 9!


----------



## peanutmomma

LoraLoo said:


> Welcome newbies (im so sorry i have only just read your names and theyve gone from my head already! ) :dohh:
> 
> 3boys, that made me chuckle that all of your boys are feb babies! May must be your fertile month, lol :) Do you have a feeling of the sex of this baby?
> 
> Peanut- cant believe you find your baby so high already, i still only ever find mine really really low, little monkey likes hiding :)
> 
> Its typical, the one night i really wanted to use my doppler- i cant find it. One of the kids must have had it though theyre all denying it! Really wanted to reassurance before the scan Tomorrow, hope is isnt an Omen.

I don't think it's a bad omen at all I think you can't find it because God doesn't want you to listen to it and get upset if it is slower than normal or baby is to excited about being on the screen tomorrow and you may not be able to find it. It is for your nerves to just be calm momma okay? :hugs::hugs: I can't wait for you to come home and relax and when you get the time got on here and tell us how wonderful your day had been and that baby was so awesome to watch just moving all over the screen and then tell us how you shed some happy tears because baby Norman had a perfect HB. We all love you and know everything will be great!!


----------



## lovehearts

Lots of new names on here today. Hello ladies :) lovely to see some more November mamas. Xx


----------



## 3boys

LoraLoo said:


> Welcome newbies (im so sorry i have only just read your names and theyve gone from my head already! ) :dohh:
> 
> 3boys, that made me chuckle that all of your boys are feb babies! May must be your fertile month, lol :) Do you have a feeling of the sex of this baby?
> 
> Peanut- cant believe you find your baby so high already, i still only ever find mine really really low, little monkey likes hiding :)
> 
> Its typical, the one night i really wanted to use my doppler- i cant find it. One of the kids must have had it though theyre all denying it! Really wanted to reassurance before the scan Tomorrow, hope is isnt an Omen.

personally i think im having another girl but im generally wrong lol! here are my reasons:
1.We prayed for a girl
2.My boobs hurt more than normal and i remember that with Ava
3.My back is covered with acne which i also remember with Ava
4.Im hormonal but more teary eyed hormonal not angry hormonal which is the same as with ava
5.Baby is not due in feb! (major sign lol)
6. My ms started 1 wk before i normally get it
I cant wait to see your lovely scan pics tomorrow, everything is going to be fine.


----------



## buddyIV

3boys said:


> ok ladies who have children just for fun were you early/late/on time with previous pregnancies?
> I was 9 days late for 1 + 2
> On my dd with no. 3
> and 2 weeks early with 4 and 5.
> I wonder what will happen this time? i quite like the idea of a december baby so i dont mind going a couple of days over although i might feel differently at the time lol. Although i imagine i will probably be a few days early again especially as all my pregnancies are quite close together.

DS was just over 3 weeks early (and a tiny 5lb 5oz!). I'm hoping to get to my due date this time, as I wasn't at all prepared last time (our car-seat and pram hadn't even arrived!). However, baby will come when it comes, and this time I'll have everything sorted by 35 weeks! 

Hello and congratulations to all the new ladies :flower: 

Sorry for not being around much; I'm submitting my PhD next Tuesday and am up to my eyeballs in uni work...STRESS!!!!


----------



## rachelleigh

Hello, all! I'm due Nov. 25th-- may I join you??


----------



## Ema 8

Hey I wanna join too I'm due on 5thnovember according to my 6th week scan :) I guess I was sleeping I found this thread soo late lol it's gonna be fun here all of us can share our experiences :) I'm so glad yay!


----------



## babymonkey18

Nov 29!


----------



## Kdk24

Holy newbies!!! Welcome ladies!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Ema 8 said:


> Hey I wanna join too I'm due on 5thnovember according to my 6th week scan :) I guess I was sleeping I found this thread soo late lol it's gonna be fun here all of us can share our experiences :) I'm so glad yay!

 I am sorry I thought I mentioned it the other day about this thread when I first posted on a thread and met you when I asked why your ticker was ahead of mine. LOL :hugs::dohh:
So glad you are here Yippee!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

welcome rachel and babymonkey


----------



## peanutmomma

HOLY UTERUS PAIN BATMAN!!! 
I get horrible pain at night when trying to get comfy and rest. That's why I am on here now I can't get comfy again. LOL I have severe pain at the top of my pelvic bone on both sides tonight. A funny note though when I am in a lot of pain baby is found so easily with Doppler. I don't know why. I am so impatient for Friday GRR!!! get here already ha! okay how is everyone else doing right now?


----------



## Kdk24

I swear I feeling baby moving! When I'm curled up on the couch, sitting on my feet, or after I've eaten and my belly is full... I feel the tiniest little flutters down by my public bone! Could it really be?


----------



## peanutmomma

that would be so neat if it is baby moving I haven't a clue but for you i hope it is


----------



## babymonkey18

Doing ok over here. Just got over a 48 hr migraine, so I'm happy to try and eat and get some rest. Tylenol just doesnt cut it. i am also excited about my first appt next week, but feel like nothing exciting willhappen...they'll take my blood and urine and then see me in a month lol. I want to hear the hb. Do you think.there is a chance I could at 9+5?


----------



## Tower6

Hi twin!!
Hello ladies 
And holy Cow- new mommies!!!! 

Hello to all :) well kind of goodnight to me ;) 

I can't even remember all I was gonna say cuz there was so many pages however... I WISH I had a Doppler!!! Dang! But I do feel baby move and that is the best too! Can't wait for the punches and kicks and then watching the whole belly move and change shape- totally crazy! I feel the baby move most when I sit down hunched over (with my elbows on my knees) and the rim of my pants pushes really low and it's almost like baby is saying ummm those are too tight give me some room! Lol it makes my days that's for sure!!

I wish I could get a gender guess tomorrow as they refuse any cell phones/cameras/pictures ect :( boo but as this is my 4th baby I will be peaking and trying to guess what I think regardless of the one techs "no guess" attitude. I just don't quite understand her sometimes cuz she did my best friends scan at 12.6 and she told her that day it was a boy. My knowledge of the boy/girl guessing so early though means of she doesn't guess it's girl and if she guesses boy at all it's cux she knows it's a boy ;) fingers SOOOO crossed for that! Haha 

Well, hope everyone's good! I feel chatty cux I'm anxiously waiting my morning scan!!!


----------



## Tower6

Sorry cuz kept entering as cux...?! Lol


----------



## Kdk24

Babymonkey... You will def. be able to hear the hb! I saw my little ones at 6wks 3days and heard it at 7wks3days! Can't wait to hear the results of your scan!


----------



## grich2011

I was getting really upset yesterday because I could not find the heartbeat on the Doppler after trying for a while I decided to go up higher than normal and there it was about 2.5 inches below my belly button doesn't this seem really high? I was only able to hear it for a couple seconds and it was very faint.


----------



## Tower6

Sounds right :) your bump is growing-yay


----------



## teacup22

Yey! Scan day tomorrow!!! :happydance:
Good luck to everyone with theirs today Lora? Maybe!


----------



## zowiey

Wow! You ladies are chatter boxes!

Hello to the new ladies :wave: welcome!

Good luck Lora with your scan, I'm sure everything will be fine :) Can't wait to see your picture! xxx

Also I realised I'm here under false pretences ;) I'm more than likely going to have October babies, but do you mind if I stay here?!!

My doppler is coming today, don't have high hopes I'll find anything tho!

Hope everyone has a lovely day, it looks really nice out already :happydance:


----------



## Ema 8

goodluck for the scan girls i am excited to see the pics tmrw plus i am worried also u know i am a PCOSer so i got my sugar and insulin results today, my sugar is fine its 4.6 mmo1/L but my insulin level is high its 14 mU/L,i am taking 500mg METFORMIN but thinking to increase the dose upto 1000mg for few weeks so i can bring back my insulin level down! what do u guys think about it ? any suggestion? :-/


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hello *Ema*, *babymonkey* and *Rachel* :)

*Lora*, best of luck with your scan today hun. Enjoy...can't wait to see pics of your growing bubba. And don't even think about leaving the thread if baby ends up being a bit earlier....you're part of the furniture now missus!! Besides, what's a few weeks between friends!

Hope everyone else is doing ok? I am still really tired, it's really hit me this week. I thought tiredness was more prevalent in the first few weeks of tri one, not the last couple? Still, I take it as a good sign that bubba is doing it's thing and growing nicely :)

Oh yes, I forgot too. OH said we can get a doppler, yay! I wanted to ask him first in case he felt it was a waste of money and we are still saving to pay for our wedding at the mo. I will buy one on payday next week and I will be 12 weeks when it comes so should hopefully be able to find the HB :)


----------



## Creative

Gemie said:


> :happydance:
> 
> I'm due 10th November according to lmp.
> 
> Very early days yet but just wondered if anyone else has found out already? X
> 
> *November sparklers 2013 due dates *​
> 
> *1st
> Tower6
> bebbe
> 
> 2nd
> Squarecrisps
> Cryssie11
> 
> 3rd
> Teacup22
> Glitterdiva
> bunnyg82
> Peanutmomma
> 
> 4th
> acrossthepond
> Loraloo
> Willowfleur
> Kdk24
> 
> 5th
> Zowiey
> TandB
> Rockinmomtobe
> Ivyeffer
> thayet
> lewsmom
> 
> 6th
> LadyMacBeth
> Brz04
> Foxy37
> MandaAnda
> 
> 7th
> 2nd time
> Welsh mtb
> CaseyBaby718
> 
> 8th
> Storked
> Kate_live
> steph.
> Babysargent1
> 
> 9th
> Married2012
> berniegroves
> saphiresky
> SmileyShazza
> 
> 10th
> Gemie
> Lovehearts
> Lotuspetals
> jamontoast
> natclifton
> megz143x
> luna_19
> 
> 11th
> 
> 12th
> Emma93
> Mimomma
> GossipGirly
> babysaa
> pa2k84
> 
> 13th
> Nina83n
> Happypregnant
> Exceited4First
> Babycakes29
> 
> 14th
> Wanabe mum
> camocutie2006
> 
> 15th
> missjennakate
> miss_kseniya
> buddyIV
> 
> 16th
> flowermum
> 
> 17th
> Hannahgemini
> southernbound
> laura3103
> Nanaki
> 
> 18th
> gardenofedens
> 
> 19th
> stephaniexx
> Pisces24
> 
> 20th
> 
> 21st
> happycloud
> 
> 22nd
> tegasgirl
> Mojitogirly
> 
> 23rd
> 
> 24th
> mama.luv
> 
> 25th
> ciaramoy
> 
> 26th
> 
> 27th
> 
> 28th
> 3boys
> 
> 29th
> Dazed125
> Creative
> 
> 30th
> 
> 
> Ksilme  ​*

Do we have any more babies due at the end of the month?


----------



## lovehearts

There must be some ladies over in first Tri. I think the thread got moved really quick to groups and people often dont find us.

Loads of luck today Lora. I cant wait to hear happy news from your scan. Also good luck to tower and anyone else who has appointments and scans today.

xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks ladies, Ive got myself in a right state. Had a barny with Aaron this morning :nope: think I will be going to the scan on my own. Apparently him being there 'wont change the outcome anyway' :( Im so upset. He knows last time I was alone when i had THAT scan and how upsetting it was for me. He can be so heartless at times. I cant stop shaking, wish I could find the bloody doppler. Sorry for just jumping straight in to talk about myself without commenting on everyone elses posts. Part of me just wants to not go to the scan, ignorance is bliss and all that.


----------



## lovehearts

Oh hun, Im sorry you had a row with Aaron, is there a reason why he isnt going? I agree it wont change the outcome but what if you need support? He should just want to share that special moment with you, after all it is his baby too. 

Is there anyone else you can take to the scan with you? Any friends or family? Im sure someone else would love to be there to share in your happy news. xx


----------



## 3boys

oh lora im so sorry that you feel so distressed, men can so thick sometimes they just dont seem to see things the same way that we do. Im sure everything will be fine hun and i cant wait to see your pics. x


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> Oh hun, Im sorry you had a row with Aaron, is there a reason why he isnt going? I agree it wont change the outcome but what if you need support? He should just want to share that special moment with you, after all it is his baby too.
> 
> Is there anyone else you can take to the scan with you? Any friends or family? Im sure someone else would love to be there to share in your happy news. xx

He was just snappy this morning, said he will be working out of town because of the rain. I reminded him that the scan was at 4 so he would have to be home early and he bit my head off and said he finished early yest so couldnt today. We argued and he told me i could go on my own :nope: like he was doing me a favour in the first place going. He should WANT to go, not for me, but for him to see baby too. My friend said she will come but i wont know if aaron has finished until 3.40pm when i drive home from school run past our house, will be too late to call her then. Just wish i could find that bloody doppler, was feeling quite optimistic on sunday when i heard it again, but not any more.


----------



## lovehearts

:hugs: Maybe he was just in a bad mood this morning and will come around by this afternoon. Fx he makes the right decision and goes with you!! I agree he should want to go to see the baby as much as you do. I hope you find your doppler before this afternoon. massive :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## peanutmomma

babymonkey18 said:


> Doing ok over here. Just got over a 48 hr migraine, so I'm happy to try and eat and get some rest. Tylenol just doesnt cut it. i am also excited about my first appt next week, but feel like nothing exciting willhappen...they'll take my blood and urine and then see me in a month lol. I want to hear the hb. Do you think.there is a chance I could at 9+5?

I think you may get to at your next one. I saw the HB at the doc office, luckily i have the home Doppler otherwise I wouldn't have heard it yet. I recorded it a few times and showed to doc to verify it was baby's hb. I think it depends on your doc and where you are from really


----------



## peanutmomma

Ema 8 said:


> goodluck for the scan girls i am excited to see the pics tmrw plus i am worried also u know i am a PCOSer so i got my sugar and insulin results today, my sugar is fine its 4.6 mmo1/L but my insulin level is high its 14 mU/L,i am taking 500mg METFORMIN but thinking to increase the dose upto 1000mg for few weeks so i can bring back my insulin level down! what do u guys think about it ? any suggestion? :-/

By insulin level did you mean a hemoglobin A1c? I am a diabetic and mine was high last time too. I take insulin shots they won't let me take Metformin while pregnant. It is an insulin sensitizer and they just want me to play with my insulin doses. I asked at my last OB/ Endocrinology appointment last Wednesday. If they would allow me to take it I would have my Diabetes under a lot better control. Plus, I am a type 1 Diabetic for the past almost 20 years and for some reason these docs think that type 1 should never be on it. I have taken it before when I was a teenager to help keep my insulin doses lower and it helped. At on point I took 1000mg twice per day and it dropped my blood pressure as well as the blood sugars to low so be careful if they do the 1000mg


----------



## peanutmomma

*Lora* I bet you will have great news when you get back from the scan today
*Tower*- I am anxiously awaiting your email to me with new pics and your next post on here with wonderful news!!! So excited twin.... I think I am just as anxious for your scan as I am my own. Only 50 hours from this exact moment and I will be getting the warm gel on my tummy!!! Ahh!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:
Ok I will try to play on the computer and research stuff and of course talk on here til we hear from you. Why do I have butterflies now? Oh, yeah that's right...BECAUSE WE ARE TWINS!! 
I have a feeling they will move you to just past 13 weeks now Tower
and Lora I bet hubby will feel the fool and be at the scan with you. Then when you get home he will give you the Doppler back too.


----------



## Ema 8

peanutmomma said:


> Ema 8 said:
> 
> 
> goodluck for the scan girls i am excited to see the pics tmrw plus i am worried also u know i am a PCOSer so i got my sugar and insulin results today, my sugar is fine its 4.6 mmo1/L but my insulin level is high its 14 mU/L,i am taking 500mg METFORMIN but thinking to increase the dose upto 1000mg for few weeks so i can bring back my insulin level down! what do u guys think about it ? any suggestion? :-/
> 
> By insulin level did you mean a hemoglobin A1c? I am a diabetic and mine was high last time too. I take insulin shots they won't let me take Metformin while pregnant. It is an insulin sensitizer and they just want me to play with my insulin doses. I asked at my last OB/ Endocrinology appointment last Wednesday. If they would allow me to take it I would have my Diabetes under a lot better control. Plus, I am a type 1 Diabetic for the past almost 20 years and for some reason these docs think that type 1 should never be on it. I have taken it before when I was a teenager to help keep my insulin doses lower and it helped. At on point I took 1000mg twice per day and it dropped my blood pressure as well as the blood sugars to low so be careful if they do the 1000mgClick to expand...

Hey thanks Hun for ur reply actually my hubby said to stick with 500mg METFORMIN and control my deit because in this first tri I had lots n lots of carbohydrates and sugar that's why my insulin got higher I'm gonna make my diet strict again to bring it back down. How do u deal with diabetes ? My doc said if I won't control ill have type 2 diabetes :( so I have to be careful!!
Thanks love:hugs:


----------



## BubsMom17

Morning ladies! 

Babymonkey18 - Ugghhh.. I have been struggling with almost daily headaches and migraines. I am going to ask my doc about it on Friday, cuz yeah, Tylenol doesn't do s*it. The worst is when I go to bed with them, and then wake up after 8 hours of sleep and the headache hasn't budged. :( My bump buddy *Angeltk42* has heard me ranting a ton about the damn headaches. Thanks Bestie! <3

As far as feeling movement, this is my second Bubba, and yes, I thought I felt something around 11 weeks. It felt like tiny popcorn near my bikini line! My mom and DH roll their eyes at me cuz it's so early, but I know what movement feels like! I still feel it now and again, it takes me by surprise, but the only way to describe it is like a few little popcorns popping in there! :)

I have a NT scan on Monday! I have a regular check up (BP, weight check, urine dip, etc) on Friday, but then a scan on Monday. 5 more sleeps until I see the small fry in there! I am trying to stay positive and not be nervous. But I do stupid superstitious things, like I won't wear maternity pants until I see the baby even though I have an obvious bump (I wear my pants undone right now with a Be Band), and I won't move over to second trimester until I see a healthy bubs.


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Babymonkey18 - Ugghhh.. I have been struggling with almost daily headaches and migraines. I am going to ask my doc about it on Friday, cuz yeah, Tylenol doesn't do s*it. The worst is when I go to bed with them, and then wake up after 8 hours of sleep and the headache hasn't budged. :( My bump buddy *Angeltk42* has heard me ranting a ton about the damn headaches. Thanks Bestie! <3

aww I had like one headache to your near constant and I was a big baby about my headache I feel so bad for your constant headaches :( What are bump buddies for if not to hear each other rant and rave about all our pregnancy woes. All Non-pregger friends want to hear is the good stuff! lol 
<3
Can't wait for your u/s I have to live vicariously through you since I have no clue when I'm having one again! :happydance:


----------



## BubsMom17

Angeltk42 said:


> Can't wait for your u/s I have to live vicariously through you since I have no clue when I'm having one again! :happydance:

Well hopefully when you have your appt on Friday (right?) they'll be able to get one scheduled for you... like we agreed, you have to have the NT scan done before a certain point.


----------



## peanutmomma

I have to check my blood sugar like 7-10 times daily. I do it even more though because I have feelings that are just off. So I probably prick my finger 12-15 times per day. Luckily I do not have any likings to ANYTHING sweet. Before pregnancy I would have a cheat day here and there you have to even my docs said so for the past 20 years. But, the smell of anything sweet makes me nauseous so I am lucky. I have to really follow a stricter diet than before and it is hard most days right now as I am not really hungry and can hardly eat half a meal before I am too full. I love fresh fruits and vegetables so I snack on carrots and celery and apples or pears. I also like meat so I try to make up my own version of the Atkins diet with lots of protein and little carbs. 
Are you experiencing any constipation? That will make the numbers go higher too because sugars from food are not absorbed until they reach the intestines so having a full bowel will make the meds not work as well. If you are having the constipation try no sugar added apple juice or a 8 oz. cup of decaf coffee my Docs said that these two will get things going rather quickly and will lower the levels and then you are not putting baby in harms way by taking OTC meds. 
Okay, I have to say I am so very happy you came to join us here *Ema*. I am drawn to commenting on posts that I have read and see you have commented on. I love the name Ema and 8 is my all time favorite and luckiest number. and to top it off we are so close in due dates too. And you are in Australia which I have always wanted to visit. You are def. a keeper in my book!!

As are all of you ladies, sorry I am just really happy today and love everyone I feel like the world has been lifted off my shoulders and I even took the dark blankets off the window in the bedroom as I don't have any complaints nor slightest headache. I am just excited to be a momma in the making and seeing everyone's LO pics this week and for the next few weeks. DH birthday is next Thursday. Just loads of things to look forward to. 
And, though I am not a church going type, I am a believer in a higher power I actually sat down earlier and thanked God and my Guardian angels above for allowing me to go through this experience of motherhood. I feel so blessed to be given this chance. I no longer feel inferior as a woman nor do I feel that i am worthless as a wife for I did what doctors have said I couldn't do naturally GET PREGNANT!!!
Here is a picture of my happy self today:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







12+3 001.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## zowiey

Hey Lora, hope everything went ok? I'm guessing if your fella is anything like mine he showed up to the scan and then acted like nothing happened this morning! And he usually twists it, and makes me look like the mardy one because I'm still pissed off with him! Bloody men! Hope you make him pay for it ;)

Peanut- cute bump! You do indeed look very happy, and so you should be! Hope your day continues as fabulously as it started! Ps, what time is it where you are?! I always get really confused :dohh: I forget we are on different time zones!


----------



## babymonkey18

Lora--I am sorry you have had to go through this! No one needs that high stress ever, especially on a day you are normally excited/anxious about. I hope everything works out, and DH finds a way to make it home. I know schedules can get tough to work around, but I hope considering it's about the baby something will get sorted out so he can come!

bubsmom--I am so sorry you have had constant headaches/migraines. Did you get them a lot before pregnancy? I actually have gotten migraines my entire life, and several a month. The past few years I've always gotten them day before AF and when the weather changes abruptly. Looking back, I know I got a migraine when I ovulated/conceived (BD a few days before I actually ov, fell pregnant) but then it was over a month before I got another (which I haven't accomplished in years). I thought pregnancy would be good to me and lessen them, but so far I've had two in the past two weeks and the one this week was longer (several days). Ughhhh. Thanks for letting me complain. I would never ever wish I migraine on my worst enemy, but it's nice to know that other people out there are enduring them...I feel stronger and have more willpower to get through knowing other women are pushing through as well. Let me know what your doc says, if there is any meds or treatment. I have read about magnesium supplements...I think that helps with normal headaches. Have you thought about trying to take that supplement? Maybe ask the doc.

peanut--I appreciate your post, it's very encouraging! I love your pic and your cute bump. :)

Since I am due at the very end of the month, it's fun to see the cool things happening for the people due at the beginning, but it makes me anxious to be where you're at! Crazy how big of a difference only a few weeks makes.


----------



## BubsMom17

babymonkey18 said:


> bubsmom--I am so sorry you have had constant headaches/migraines. Did you get them a lot before pregnancy? I actually have gotten migraines my entire life, and several a month. The past few years I've always gotten them day before AF and when the weather changes abruptly. Looking back, I know I got a migraine when I ovulated/conceived (BD a few days before I actually ov, fell pregnant) but then it was over a month before I got another (which I haven't accomplished in years). I thought pregnancy would be good to me and lessen them, but so far I've had two in the past two weeks and the one this week was longer (several days). Ughhhh. Thanks for letting me complain. I would never ever wish I migraine on my worst enemy, but it's nice to know that other people out there are enduring them...I feel stronger and have more willpower to get through knowing other women are pushing through as well. Let me know what your doc says, if there is any meds or treatment. I have read about magnesium supplements...I think that helps with normal headaches. Have you thought about trying to take that supplement? Maybe ask the doc.

Yes, I got a few migraines a month ususally around AF and when the weather changed as well. I could always tell when the rain was coming with 3-4 hours cuz I would feel the migraine starting. They were worse when I was on the pill! But even off the pill, I would always get them the day of or the day before AF. 
I have heard about magnesium as well. I am definitely going to ask. I did NOT get headaches/migraines with my first pregnancy, so I was surprised when they kept coming this time. I guess it's true that all pregnancies are different...


----------



## LoraLoo

So sorry for being such a Drama Queen earlier! Norman is fine, Aaron came to scan but wouldn't have it he was in the wrong he said he was always coming and that I took it the wrong way and started Squealing :wacko: Anyway, baby measuring 3 days ahead so 12+5, EDD moved to 1st Nov though Im 100% my origional date of the 4th is right! He's grown he doesnt look like a sheep anymore :)
 



Attached Files:







Iphone 001.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 19









Iphone 002.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> So sorry for being such a Drama Queen earlier! Norman is fine, Aaron came to scan but wouldn't have it he was in the wrong he said he was always coming and that I took it the wrong way and started Squealing :wacko: Anyway, baby measuring 3 days ahead so 12+5, EDD moved to 1st Nov though Im 100% my origional date of the 4th is right! He's grown he doesnt look like a sheep anymore :)

So Beautiful! Bet youre over the moon!
Looks like a girly nub but boyish scull.... Hmmm! 
Sooo excited for mine in the morning now :)


----------



## 3boys

aww lora such lovely pics im glad all went well x


----------



## 3boys

i was going to say girl nub as well, and they nub theory was right for jacob x


----------



## babymonkey18

Lora, don't worry about saying how you feel...that's why we're here :) And I'm glad he came to the appt and it all worked out :)

but in other news...OMGOSH!!!! What awesome scan pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay! look at that bub :D


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks ladies :) Is that a nub on the first pic? I wasnt sure as his legs have been cut off! Baby was wriggling all over n Aaron said 'must be a boy' and sonographer just went 'hmmmmm!' We also had a trainee take over so had a little bit longer in scan room which was a bonus x


----------



## 3boys

yes lora the nub is in the first pic but im no expert.


----------



## lovehearts

So glad all was well lora and glad Aaron went. I love how he describes you as squealing! 

Anyway, pics are GORG. So pleased for you. 

Good luck for the morning teacup, can't wait to hear news. 

Xx


----------



## BubsMom17

LoraLoo - Hey, you are bump buddies with me and Angeltk42! My EDD is the 1st, but per my O date, I think I am closer to the 4th as well!

Great pics!!! <3 I know nothing about nub/skull theory, but beautiful none-the-less!


----------



## zowiey

Yay! Beautiful pictures Lora! So glad hubby came with you, bloody men! Do you feel a little more confident now? I'm so glad it all went well :) xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Great scan pics. You all are making me anxious for my scan! Two more weeks still though. Really hoping I can find hb on the doppler tonight, worried a little that I couldn't find it on monday. :(


----------



## peanutmomma

zowiey said:


> Hey Lora, hope everything went ok? I'm guessing if your fella is anything like mine he showed up to the scan and then acted like nothing happened this morning! And he usually twists it, and makes me look like the mardy one because I'm still pissed off with him! Bloody men! Hope you make him pay for it ;)
> 
> Peanut- cute bump! You do indeed look very happy, and so you should be! Hope your day continues as fabulously as it started! Ps, what time is it where you are?! I always get really confused :dohh: I forget we are on different time zones!

ty and I took the picture at 10:30 in the morning my time. It is 1 in the afternoon as I am responding


----------



## peanutmomma

Lora So So so so so happy for you Yippee!!! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::happydance::happydance::happydance:
and my personal vibes from the pics are that the baby is Definitely a NORMAN not a Norma!!! Of course I have no clue I am just going with my gut here. I just knew they would but you ahead. I am elated with your news and glad Aaron made it. Sometimes their jokes (men) just aren't funny when we are super stressed. Sorry he was a butthead to you. oh I am smiling and crying at the same time for you. I am so anxious now for mine!!! Oh so cute


----------



## peanutmomma

NOW where is my twin at? I can't wait she will be so happy for you too Lora and I bet her LO is just a squirming as can be too. 44.5 hours til mine ahhh!!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks everyone, deffo feeling a little less stressed now- the sonographer was really nice too.

Peanut just seen your bump pic, looking lovely! Will have a proper read through everyones posts now! xx


----------



## Gemie

Beautiful pics Lora I said over on Facebook I think boy!!

I think I've added all the newbies forgive,e if I haven't :dohh:

I'm sorry I've not replied to anyone personally I feel so so ill I've had a banging migraine for 2 days solid now with no let up, I feel so sick I think it's because of the migraine but it feels like ms as everything food wise is making me wretch :nope:

I feel like I'm dying :cry: 

I'm a drama queen I know but 2 days of this is getting me down, for those who pray please pray for me xxx


----------



## babymonkey18

Gemie said:


> Beautiful pics Lora I said over on Facebook I think boy!!
> 
> I think I've added all the newbies forgive,e if I haven't :dohh:
> 
> I'm sorry I've not replied to anyone personally I feel so so ill I've had a banging migraine for 2 days solid now with no let up, I feel so sick I think it's because of the migraine but it feels like ms as everything food wise is making me wretch :nope:
> 
> I feel like I'm dying :cry:
> 
> I'm a drama queen I know but 2 days of this is getting me down, for those who pray please pray for me xxx

TOTALLY praying, Gemie! May relief come quickly... :hugs:


----------



## cat81

Beautiful scan pics Lora, congrats x


----------



## LoraLoo

Oh Gem :( Ive never suffered migraines but my friends son does and i know how poorly they make him, totally floor him for a good few days and make him really sick, cant imagine what its like :hugs: I hope you are feeling better soon xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

cat81 said:


> Beautiful scan pics Lora, congrats x

Thanks, just wanted to say how gorgeous your avatar pic is! Beautiful x


----------



## BubsMom17

Gemie said:


> Beautiful pics Lora I said over on Facebook I think boy!!
> 
> I think I've added all the newbies forgive,e if I haven't :dohh:
> 
> I'm sorry I've not replied to anyone personally I feel so so ill I've had a banging migraine for 2 days solid now with no let up, I feel so sick I think it's because of the migraine but it feels like ms as everything food wise is making me wretch :nope:
> 
> I feel like I'm dying :cry:
> 
> I'm a drama queen I know but 2 days of this is getting me down, for those who pray please pray for me xxx

Oh dear I know your pain. I hope it eases up soon. <3


----------



## Tower6

So the babys space behind the neck measured abnormal :( I don't even know what to think. They said that the baby looks perfect otherwise and that none I the other signs that usually go along with that type of thing aren't there so they said that it can still be normal and mean nothing but that at this point it's abnormal. Man..... Idk what to even think. Now I wait 10 days to get the blood work back and that will tell us more. 

:( 

On a good note- the baby looks like a boy to me! There was something there when she went between the legs but she didn't say much (now I know why) she was keeping quiet about the neck :(


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> So the babys space behind the neck measured abnormal :( I don't even know what to think. They said that the baby looks perfect otherwise and that none I the other signs that usually go along with that type of thing aren't there so they said that it can still be normal and mean nothing but that at this point it's abnormal. Man..... Idk what to even think. Now I wait 10 days to get the blood work back and that will tell us more.
> 
> :(
> 
> On a good note- the baby looks like a boy to me! There was something there when she went between the legs but she didn't say much (now I know why) she was keeping quiet about the neck :(

Oh dear Hun :hugs: I'm praying everything is good and it's just one of those things. X


----------



## LoraLoo

Awwww Tower :hugs: I dont know what to say hun, hopefully its just one of those things and ends up being nothing to worry about xxx


----------



## Tower6

They said 3.5 is normal and the baby was 5.7 but she said that everything else looks normal and I'm not high risk and no family history so it could be very bad or it could be nothing and we just wait and see :/


----------



## BubsMom17

Tower - The rate of false positives on these scans is relatively high. It's good that everything else looks OK. Remember, this is a soft-marker and you have to take the results from everything else in order to confirm the risks. *Hugs to you!*


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> So the babys space behind the neck measured abnormal :( I don't even know what to think. They said that the baby looks perfect otherwise and that none I the other signs that usually go along with that type of thing aren't there so they said that it can still be normal and mean nothing but that at this point it's abnormal. Man..... Idk what to even think. Now I wait 10 days to get the blood work back and that will tell us more.
> 
> :(
> 
> On a good note- the baby looks like a boy to me! There was something there when she went between the legs but she didn't say much (now I know why) she was keeping quiet about the neck :(

Twinie!! I love you and I am here for you. I bet the blood work will come back fine and they will say baby is just a BIG baby so he has some neck fat it's cute :dohh::kiss::kiss::kiss:. Did you get pictures? I wanna see baby. Or maybe baby just didn't like the u/s and was trying to give a puffed up look and happened to shrugged his shoulders so it looked thicker than it really was. Yep that is it :) How can your twin make you feel better I will do whatever it takes to cheer you up let me know


----------



## peanutmomma

Lo and Behold the Tower6 baby I think Boy too!!! Yippee!!! I just saw this it was in my email earlier but wanted to wait til tower was home to share first before posting!!! So, the long awaited Baby... :baby::baby::baby::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo(4) (600x800).jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lovehearts

Tower - I hope all is well with baby and it turns out to be one of those things from a bad scan. :hugs: 

Gem - I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## LoraLoo

Gorgeous pic Tower :) Im going to guess a girly for you! xx


----------



## Gemie

Would you girls be interested in a private fb group for the November sparklers? If enough of us are in ill create one :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Deffo, count me in! x


----------



## BubsMom17

Gemie said:


> Would you girls be interested in a private fb group for the November sparklers? If enough of us are in ill create one :)

Yeah, I'm in. :thumbup:


----------



## LoraLoo

Cant believe i am lying in bed craving salad :dohh: Bloody salad of all things!


----------



## Gemie

Loads of iron in salad I bet your body is needing more :thumbup:


----------



## babymonkey18

Gemie said:


> Would you girls be interested in a private fb group for the November sparklers? If enough of us are in ill create one :)

I like that idea...it's a lot easier to keep track of posts and respond to each, etc. :) let us know the link! thanks for offering to make one.


----------



## Gemie

babymonkey18 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Would you girls be interested in a private fb group for the November sparklers? If enough of us are in ill create one :)
> 
> I like that idea...it's a lot easier to keep track of posts and respond to each, etc. :) let us know the link! thanks for offering to make one.Click to expand...

Yeah that's what I thought. Laura messages me tonight to say she couldn't get a good signal on her iPad to come on bnb and asked how all the girls were so I had the idea to make one as it is easier to access :) x


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> Loads of iron in salad I bet your body is needing more :thumbup:

Normally my body craves Cement and Grout when that happens :wacko: So lettuce is a definite improvement :rofl: literally cant wait til Tomorrow going to make myself a massive one for lunch! x


----------



## Gemie

https://www.facebook.com/groups/150761785101870/


----------



## Gemie

Hope that link works as its a secret group :dohh:


----------



## babymonkey18

Gemie said:


> Hope that link works as its a secret group :dohh:

It did not give me permission to view. Do you think it needs to be a closed group? And people just need to ask to join? I don't know how that shows up on timeline though...I'd rather people not see as no one knows yet! haha


----------



## peanutmomma

LoraLoo said:


> Cant believe i am lying in bed craving salad :dohh: Bloody salad of all things!

okay so DH and I just got home from an adventure out. I had to go outside as I am too happy to be in. We went to grocery store and guess what we bought for dinner? Salad LOL I have been craving salad for days


----------



## peanutmomma

I don't have permission either


----------



## Gemie

H m okay this could be tricky as not many people have announced on fb so there is a change others might see the activity.

How about add me as a friend say who you are and ill add you to the group?

https://www.facebook.com/whitepoppy?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## babymonkey18

Gemie said:


> H m okay this could be tricky as not many people have announced on fb so there is a change others might see the activity.
> 
> How about add me as a friend say who you are and ill add you to the group?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/whitepoppy?ref=tn_tnmn

sounds perfect...thank you for going through all of this trouble!

I sent a message to your "other" folder.


----------



## peanutmomma

mine went to your other folder as well Sorry I don't have a credit card to send it to your inbox


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower there are messages on the thread I posted for you. I hope you and hubby are sharing fears and holding each other love you and we are all here for you


----------



## gardenofedens

:hug: to you tower, hope everything is ok!

Afm, I tried the doppler again and finally found baby bun! He moves a ton and was quickly out of range again but at least I know he is still ok in there! Two weeks til our next scan!


----------



## brinib

Ladies what gorgeous scan pics! I can't wait for mine on Monday. Fingers crossed for you Tower!

I haven't told work yet, waiting until after u/s next week. However part of my job is lifting a heavy and awkward piece of equipment and my non-existent ab muscles let me know today no more hoisting that thing around. DH made me swear I'd get someone else to do it-- guess I really have to tell soon then- no excuse otherwise! (DH thinks my bump is obvious and that people at work must suspect but I'm not sure-- I think I've hid it reasonably well-- in my only 3 shirts that hide it!)


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait for your u/s I have to live vicariously through you since I have no clue when I'm having one again! :happydance:
> 
> Well hopefully when you have your appt on Friday (right?) they'll be able to get one scheduled for you... like we agreed, you have to have the NT scan done before a certain point.Click to expand...

Appt is Monday and yeah I think he will schedule me for NT scan the next day bc I will still be in my 13th week. Fx


----------



## Angeltk42

Lora and tower your scan pics are amazing!!!!!!! Tower lots of hugs I'm sure it's fine like bubsmom said there are a ton of false positives with the scans.. I just wouldn't worry knowing that... (Easier said than done) but u have a beautiful baby in there. Idk anything about nub or skull theory my gut said Lora - girl and tower boy idk why. But that was just on instinct. So don't go by me hahaha


----------



## teacup22

There's a fb page? I wanna join :(
Scan day!!! :happydance:
STILL puking though just woke up and had to go vom! It's vile!


----------



## Dazed125

I think the girls meant they were friends on fb, but maybe we should make a page, I find this really hard to keep track of what you have all said

I have a few days off so will catch up with you all

I love that you are all having your scans, I hope total picture envy, beautiful babies

Xxx


----------



## Kdk24

Tower... I had a scan in the er last wednesday and they are also concerned about abnormalities inthe scan! I KNOW what you are going through! They won't tell us anything until a genetic scan on Friday. I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst in hopes that it's nothing! 

Let me know if you need anything or if you just wanna chat!


----------



## lovehearts

Gemie said:


> H m okay this could be tricky as not many people have announced on fb so there is a change others might see the activity.
> 
> How about add me as a friend say who you are and ill add you to the group?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/whitepoppy?ref=tn_tnmn

Will people see if I join the group?or comment on it etc? I haven't announced on fb. 

Good luck today teacup

Xx


----------



## Creative

lovehearts said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> H m okay this could be tricky as not many people have announced on fb so there is a change others might see the activity.
> 
> How about add me as a friend say who you are and ill add you to the group?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/whitepoppy?ref=tn_tnmn
> 
> Will people see if I join the group?or comment on it etc? I haven't announced on fb.
> 
> Good luck today teacup
> 
> XxClick to expand...

if it is aa closed group, I don't think people who follow you can see anything. If someone can confirm this I'll join up!


----------



## Creative

I'm an olive!


----------



## LoraLoo

Teacup, good luck for your scan, what time is it! Add Gem on FB and she will add you into group- she only made it last night!

Lovehearts- no its a secret group. Closed groups and Secrets group means that nobody but the people in the group can see whats posted. A post might pop up on your news feed, but it wont on any of your friends. Im in a couple of closed groups- theyre safe! :)

Hope everyone is ok? I feel really happy and reassured today about Norman. Little worried as Amys not been well for a couple of days and now had red cheeks, panicking its slapped cheek syndrome which i know is dangerous to pregnant women! Going to take her Drs tonight x


----------



## teacup22

Oh it's at 10.30! :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Happy Olive day Creative! Not long to wait then teacup! Cant wait for pics! xx


----------



## lovehearts

Thank you lora, I am on another closed group on fb but there have been posts before saying their friends can see their posts in the group? Maybe the settings are different on that group. I hope Amy doesn't have slapped cheek, we suspected Tyler to have it last by year but never got tested because I wasn't pregnant. 
Gem - will add you now :)


----------



## Creative

LoraLoo said:


> Lovehearts- no its a secret group. Closed groups and Secrets group means that nobody but the people in the group can see whats posted. A post might pop up on your news feed, but it wont on any of your friends. Im in a couple of closed groups- theyre safe! :)

In that case can someone sign me up please. I am https://www.facebook.com/rara.bazaar


----------



## Dazed125

Gem just added you but doing it on my phone didn't allow me to send u a message to say who I was!


----------



## 2nd time

Well things are getting back to the new normal I have my 12 week scan next wednesday and to be honest I am a little nervous I don't know why but I am worried that all the upest may have effected things


----------



## Dazed125

After getting so excited about all your 12 week scans I have relented and booked an early scan for Monday (still 3 weeks till my NHS scan and I'm very impatient!) 

Nervous but very excited!

Good luck for Wednesday 2nd time x


----------



## Dazed125

2nd time said:


> Well things are getting back to the new normal I have my 12 week scan next wednesday and to be honest I am a little nervous I don't know why but I am worried that all the upest may have effected things

Ps. Your ticker says you're 98 weeks pregnant!!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Had my scan and am SO relieved to say that it all went well :happydance: measured slightly ahead of my dates at 12w 2d and my due date has been moved to 5th November :)

Baby was bouncing around all over the place which was lovely to see. Feel so happy that everything was ok.


----------



## peanutmomma

Dazed125 said:


> I think the girls meant they were friends on fb, but maybe we should make a page, I find this really hard to keep track of what you have all said
> 
> I have a few days off so will catch up with you all
> 
> I love that you are all having your scans, I hope total picture envy, beautiful babies
> 
> Xxx

No there is a fb page you must friend Gem Hurrell then she will add you to the page.


----------



## 2nd time

Dazed125 said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> Well things are getting back to the new normal I have my 12 week scan next wednesday and to be honest I am a little nervous I don't know why but I am worried that all the upest may have effected things
> 
> Ps. Your ticker says you're 98 weeks pregnant!!!!Click to expand...

 I know lol I have been trying to change it my 98 week old pregnancy is running round and biting his sisters lol although to be fair I feel like I have been preg since 2009 seeing as I have a three yo a two yo a one yo and a bump lol


----------



## peanutmomma

SmileyShazza said:


> Had my scan and am SO relieved to say that it all went well :happydance: measured slightly ahead of my dates at 12w 2d and my due date has been moved to 5th November :)
> 
> Baby was bouncing around all over the place which was lovely to see. Feel so happy that everything was ok.

Oh what a beautiful picture I am so happy for you. I have a girl feeling for you.

*Teacup* Good luck today. I can't wait to see pictures I have a little over 28 hours til mine


----------



## SmileyShazza

peanutmomma said:


> Oh what a beautiful picture I am so happy for you. I have a girl feeling for you.

Fingers crossed - we would LOVE a girl this time. Hubby says he is sure it's a girl but I'm not sure what I think. Will definitely find out at our next scan if we are able to though :)


----------



## mimomma

Gemie, love the fb idea! I sent you a message to your other folder? Everyone's scan pics are so beautiful! Tower & kdk, I hope everything turns out alright. :hugs:

AFM, I've started feeling a lot better. With my renewed energy I have been able to start catching up on laundry, cleaning, and vacuuming (we have a newfoundland & a golden retriever so it's a daily chore). My nausea has calmed down too, although I'm constantly eating now. :dohh: I have my next u/s on Monday and am excited to see my lo. 

I hope everyone has a great day!:flower:


----------



## Gemie

It's lovely to see you're all real people :haha: I've added all who've asked to join the fb group now. Just to clarify its a secret group so noone will see you're a member or that you've posted, it's safe so come join!

*2nd time* that made me laugh when you said your 98 week pregnancy is running round biting his sisters :rofl:

Who posted the recent scan pic? *shazza*? I say girl!!! It's gorgeous congrats :) x


----------



## lovehearts

Lovely scan pic shazza glad all was well at the scan. X


----------



## Dazed125

Congrats smiley


----------



## peanutmomma

*tower* I hope today is a better day for you hun.. If its any cinsellation I had a dream that I had given birth to a downs baby. I hope not, but if it is to be then it is. I know that probably didn't help but I am trying here.:hugs::hugs::baby:

Oh I swear my tummy is bigger this morning than it has been yet like under my belly button so round and I just realized as I was rubbing my belly I have soft peach fuz all over my tummy so instead of the dark line some get I guess I will have a Soft Blonde fuzzy one LOL. Since I do have blonde hair naturally :blush:


----------



## Gemie

Hmm I need to figure out a way to get everyone's user name next to their bnb name so everyone knows who everyone is on the fb group :wacko:


----------



## LoraLoo

Shazza, beautiful pic! Ace being put forward a bit too, lol :flower:

Gem, I dont think you can do that? Not seen it done before anyway! xx


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Shazza, beautiful pic! Ace being put forward a bit too, lol :flower:
> 
> Gem, I dont think you can do that? Not seen it done before anyway! xx

No I know you can't do it so it always appears that way on fb but I need a list that people can refer back to iykwim lol


----------



## Ema 8

peanutmomma said:


> I have to check my blood sugar like 7-10 times daily. I do it even more though because I have feelings that are just off. So I probably prick my finger 12-15 times per day. Luckily I do not have any likings to ANYTHING sweet. Before pregnancy I would have a cheat day here and there you have to even my docs said so for the past 20 years. But, the smell of anything sweet makes me nauseous so I am lucky. I have to really follow a stricter diet than before and it is hard most days right now as I am not really hungry and can hardly eat half a meal before I am too full. I love fresh fruits and vegetables so I snack on carrots and celery and apples or pears. I also like meat so I try to make up my own version of the Atkins diet with lots of protein and little carbs.
> Are you experiencing any constipation? That will make the numbers go higher too because sugars from food are not absorbed until they reach the intestines so having a full bowel will make the meds not work as well. If you are having the constipation try no sugar added apple juice or a 8 oz. cup of decaf coffee my Docs said that these two will get things going rather quickly and will lower the levels and then you are not putting baby in harms way by taking OTC meds.
> Okay, I have to say I am so very happy you came to join us here *Ema*. I am drawn to commenting on posts that I have read and see you have commented on. I love the name Ema and 8 is my all time favorite and luckiest number. and to top it off we are so close in due dates too. And you are in Australia which I have always wanted to visit. You are def. a keeper in my book!!
> 
> As are all of you ladies, sorry I am just really happy today and love everyone I feel like the world has been lifted off my shoulders and I even took the dark blankets off the window in the bedroom as I don't have any complaints nor slightest headache. I am just excited to be a momma in the making and seeing everyone's LO pics this week and for the next few weeks. DH birthday is next Thursday. Just loads of things to look forward to.
> And, though I am not a church going type, I am a believer in a higher power I actually sat down earlier and thanked God and my Guardian angels above for allowing me to go through this experience of motherhood. I feel so blessed to be given this chance. I no longer feel inferior as a woman nor do I feel that i am worthless as a wife for I did what doctors have said I couldn't do naturally GET PREGNANT!!!
> Here is a picture of my happy self today:hugs:

aww hey honey sorry for late reply cause today my DH was at home whole day so i went for a beach walk in the day time with him and later on for the dinner now i got time to check in here :flower: thats soo sweet u like my name and 8 is actually my birth date so i use it everywhere ha !

no no hun i am not having constipation at all! my sugar level is fine just the insulin prob,u know even i don't feel like having sweets at all i am a chocolate lover but these days i don't look for chocolate anymore i guess i am more craving for carbohydrates that's my issue ,this is the reason my insulin is high :growlmad: but ah i have to stay away!! u r having a good diet i must say!

yay ur DH birthday next week how exciting u will be done with ur US u can deffo make special surprise plan and go for babymoon on his birthday:winkwink:

omg u r so sweet i like u too ,it's so amazing so share everything with u guys i think we all are going through same things so we can understand each other better than people around us! i feel so comfortable with u guys now and excited to proceed with u all together experiencing the most wonderful time of my life! i am in the same boat hun this is my first baby too so i am so over excited about every single thing:happydance:

you look so cute in the picture i can actually see ur face glowing God bless you:flower:


----------



## Ema 8

SmileyShazza said:


> Had my scan and am SO relieved to say that it all went well :happydance: measured slightly ahead of my dates at 12w 2d and my due date has been moved to 5th November :)
> 
> Baby was bouncing around all over the place which was lovely to see. Feel so happy that everything was ok.

aww such an adorable pic :flower: so glad for u ,i will say girl too!! congrats hun


----------



## Ema 8

Tower6 said:


> So the babys space behind the neck measured abnormal :( I don't even know what to think. They said that the baby looks perfect otherwise and that none I the other signs that usually go along with that type of thing aren't there so they said that it can still be normal and mean nothing but that at this point it's abnormal. Man..... Idk what to even think. Now I wait 10 days to get the blood work back and that will tell us more.
> 
> :(
> 
> On a good note- the baby looks like a boy to me! There was something there when she went between the legs but she didn't say much (now I know why) she was keeping quiet about the neck :(

hey hun don't worry i hope and pray everything turns out to be normal ,i can feel ur pain first tri is so hard to pass on and finally when the day comes we wanna see our babies perfect cause we deserve it than why such things happens :( i am sure ur blood result will come postive ,i will pray for u def! just stay strong ,ur baby looks perfect to me ,it's such a beautiful pic i hope n hope things will go great with u:hugs:


----------



## Ema 8

LoraLoo said:


> So sorry for being such a Drama Queen earlier! Norman is fine, Aaron came to scan but wouldn't have it he was in the wrong he said he was always coming and that I took it the wrong way and started Squealing :wacko: Anyway, baby measuring 3 days ahead so 12+5, EDD moved to 1st Nov though Im 100% my origional date of the 4th is right! He's grown he doesnt look like a sheep anymore :)

yay congrats loraloo ur baby's measuring ahead :) such a cute baby pic! i will say girlllllllllll :flower: i am so happy for u !


----------



## Ema 8

Gemie said:


> :happydance:
> 
> I'm due 10th November according to lmp.
> 
> Very early days yet but just wondered if anyone else has found out already? X
> 
> *November sparklers 2013 due dates *​
> 
> *1st
> Tower6
> bebbe
> 
> 2nd
> Squarecrisps
> Cryssie11
> 
> 3rd
> Teacup22
> Glitterdiva
> bunnyg82
> Peanutmomma
> 
> 4th
> acrossthepond
> Loraloo
> Willowfleur
> Kdk24
> 
> 5th
> Zowiey
> TandB
> Rockinmomtobe
> Ivyeffer
> thayet
> lewsmom
> Ema 8
> 
> 6th
> LadyMacBeth
> Brz04
> Foxy37
> MandaAnda
> 
> 7th
> 2nd time
> Welsh mtb
> CaseyBaby718
> 
> 8th
> Storked
> Kate_live
> steph.
> Babysargent1
> 
> 9th
> Married2012
> berniegroves
> saphiresky
> SmileyShazza
> 
> 10th
> Gemie
> Lovehearts
> Lotuspetals
> jamontoast
> natclifton
> megz143x
> luna_19
> 
> 11th
> 
> 12th
> Emma93
> Mimomma
> GossipGirly
> babysaa
> pa2k84
> 
> 13th
> Nina83n
> Happypregnant
> Exceited4First
> Babycakes29
> 
> 14th
> Wanabe mum
> camocutie2006
> 
> 15th
> missjennakate
> miss_kseniya
> buddyIV
> 
> 16th
> flowermum
> 
> 17th
> Hannahgemini
> southernbound
> laura3103
> Nanaki
> 
> 18th
> gardenofedens
> babymonkey18
> 
> 19th
> stephaniexx
> Pisces24
> 
> 20th
> 
> 21st
> happycloud
> 
> 22nd
> tegasgirl
> Mojitogirly
> 
> 23rd
> 
> 24th
> mama.luv
> 
> 25th
> ciaramoy
> rachelleigh
> 
> 26th
> cat81
> 
> 27th
> 
> 28th
> 3boys
> 
> 29th
> Dazed125
> Creative
> 
> 30th
> 
> 
> Ksilme  ​*

thanks GEMIE woow i can see my name i have big smile on my face :flower: it's such a proud feeling to be a mommy first time :blush: i am so happy!!


----------



## teacup22

Our babyyyyy!!! :happydance:
Any gender guesses?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LoraLoo

:happydance: So glad all ok! Girl! x


----------



## Ema 8

teacup22 said:


> Our babyyyyy!!! :happydance:
> Any gender guesses?

omg teacups ur pic is here already that's so cool aww i will say boy :hugs: many many congrats yipieeeeeeeeeee now have fun!:happydance:


----------



## lovehearts

Yay teacup, glad scan was good, I guess girl xx


----------



## zowiey

Wow! Babies, babies everywhere!

Shazza, so glad all went well, & now we're due date buddies :)

Teacup- lovely pic! I can't guess on gender, as l have no bloody clue! But yay! Baby!

I'm jealous of the fb group :( I deactivated my account, to many pg ladies whilst I was struggling. I guess I could rejoin again, seeing as I'm now a preggo lady, but tbh I've not missed the drama of it!!

Anyone know what I could use for belly "lube" with the doppler? I forgot to buy some, and have so far used baby oil, far to messy. Conceive plus lube :blush: which surprisingly dried out quickly!! I was thinking maybe shampoo? I have ordered some gel, but I'm impatient!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Gemie said:


> No I know you can't do it so it always appears that way on fb but I need a list that people can refer back to iykwim lol

Gem could you add a note/document to the group where people can leave their real name and their BnB username next to it? Thats what they do on a couple of other groups I'm a member of on FB.

How do I join the FB group? I go on there a lot more than I come on here so would be good to be able to keep up with people more.



zowiey said:


> Shazza, so glad all went well, & now we're due date buddies :)

Oooooh yay a due date buddy - was going to ask for a bump buddy :)

Teapot - lovely scan picture hun. So glad it went well for you :flower:


----------



## Dazed125

lovehearts said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> H m okay this could be tricky as not many people have announced on fb so there is a change others might see the activity.
> 
> How about add me as a friend say who you are and ill add you to the group?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/whitepoppy?ref=tn_tnmn
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Just friend Gemie and she will add u x


----------



## 3boys

gemie i added you my name is tricia kelly


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> Wow! Babies, babies everywhere!
> 
> Shazza, so glad all went well, & now we're due date buddies :)
> 
> Teacup- lovely pic! I can't guess on gender, as l have no bloody clue! But yay! Baby!
> 
> I'm jealous of the fb group :( I deactivated my account, to many pg ladies whilst I was struggling. I guess I could rejoin again, seeing as I'm now a preggo lady, but tbh I've not missed the drama of it!!
> 
> Anyone know what I could use for belly "lube" with the doppler? I forgot to buy some, and have so far used baby oil, far to messy. Conceive plus lube :blush: which surprisingly dried out quickly!! I was thinking maybe shampoo? I have ordered some gel, but I'm impatient!

KY Jelly :haha: Its what they gave me in Boots!


----------



## Tower6

I slept so horrible last night :( tossed and turned all night) I think the theory of downs isn't even as scary as the thought that because the number was so high that it could be Edwards, turners or a bad heart. I pray that everything goes fine and that the baby lives. My chance is 1:2 for chromosomal defects and only 30% percent chance of being alive and well. Please please just be a baby with neck fat! The skin was 5.7 and that is so very high :( I almost want another scan to be told more but I know I need to wait on blood work first and then I think we will do the materniT21 test but won't do anymore tests to the baby like amino ect because it's just all so scary! 

It's amazing how one moment can so drastically change your life. 

Teacupp I think baby looks girl by theorys but my first thought was just boy before I used theory's lol all I know is your nuchal fold looks great! 

I hope everyone else is good, KDk what did they say was leading th
To think something was wrong? I'm so so sorry :(

Peanut! You are the best and sweetest girl ever!! I am so happy you will get to see your lil peanut tomorrow!! It's is really the most amazing
Experience! Hugs!!


----------



## Angeltk42

teacup22 said:


> Our babyyyyy!!! :happydance:
> Any gender guesses?

awesome!! so happy for you!! :) BOY is my guess! :)


----------



## Kdk24

Tower... They honestly won't tell me anything until tomorrow, it pisses me off a bit!!


----------



## Angeltk42

3boys said:


> gemie i added you my name is tricia kelly

hahaha I'm Tara Kelley we are both TK!! :)


----------



## Angeltk42

Gemie said:


> :happydance:
> 
> I'm due 10th November according to lmp.
> 
> Very early days yet but just wondered if anyone else has found out already? X
> 
> *November sparklers 2013 due dates *​
> 
> *1st
> Tower6
> bebbe
> 
> 2nd
> Squarecrisps
> Cryssie11
> 
> 3rd
> Teacup22
> Glitterdiva
> bunnyg82
> Peanutmomma
> 
> 4th
> acrossthepond
> Loraloo
> Willowfleur
> Kdk24
> 
> 5th
> Zowiey
> TandB
> Rockinmomtobe
> Ivyeffer
> thayet
> lewsmom
> Ema 8
> 
> 6th
> LadyMacBeth
> Brz04
> Foxy37
> MandaAnda
> 
> 7th
> 2nd time
> Welsh mtb
> CaseyBaby718
> 
> 8th
> Storked
> Kate_live
> steph.
> Babysargent1
> 
> 9th
> Married2012
> berniegroves
> saphiresky
> SmileyShazza
> 
> 10th
> Gemie
> Lovehearts
> Lotuspetals
> jamontoast
> natclifton
> megz143x
> luna_19
> 
> 11th
> 
> 12th
> Emma93
> Mimomma
> GossipGirly
> babysaa
> pa2k84
> 
> 13th
> Nina83n
> Happypregnant
> Exceited4First
> Babycakes29
> 
> 14th
> Wanabe mum
> camocutie2006
> 
> 15th
> missjennakate
> miss_kseniya
> buddyIV
> 
> 16th
> flowermum
> 
> 17th
> Hannahgemini
> southernbound
> laura3103
> Nanaki
> 
> 18th
> gardenofedens
> babymonkey18
> 
> 19th
> stephaniexx
> Pisces24
> 
> 20th
> 
> 21st
> happycloud
> 
> 22nd
> tegasgirl
> Mojitogirly
> 
> 23rd
> 
> 24th
> mama.luv
> 
> 25th
> ciaramoy
> rachelleigh
> 
> 26th
> cat81
> 
> 27th
> 
> 28th
> 3boys
> 
> 29th
> Dazed125
> Creative
> 
> 30th
> 
> 
> Ksilme  ​*

My EDD is 11/1 :) 
Also I added you on FB and my name is Tara Kelley - it said that unless i paid 1.60 i couldn't message you into your inbox. So strange because we weren't friends yet.


----------



## teacup22

How do I add gemie on fb? Am I being dense? Lol


----------



## Kdk24

I can't find gemie on fb!?!? Can you add me Gemie, Kara Kubacki... Thanks!


----------



## Angeltk42

*Removed as per forum rules*


----------



## teacup22

The link won't work for me :(


----------



## Angeltk42

teacup22 said:


> The link won't work for me :(

hmm that's odd it worked for me..


----------



## Tower6

As I'm probably the only human in America that doesn't have a fb nor have I seen one, lol, that is all gibberish to me like your all speaking a different language hahaha anyway- you all BETTER still post on here just as much do I don't get lonely! I need my girls!


----------



## peanutmomma

zowiey said:


> Wow! Babies, babies everywhere!
> 
> Shazza, so glad all went well, & now we're due date buddies :)
> 
> Teacup- lovely pic! I can't guess on gender, as l have no bloody clue! But yay! Baby!
> 
> I'm jealous of the fb group :( I deactivated my account, to many pg ladies whilst I was struggling. I guess I could rejoin again, seeing as I'm now a preggo lady, but tbh I've not missed the drama of it!!
> 
> Anyone know what I could use for belly "lube" with the doppler? I forgot to buy some, and have so far used baby oil, far to messy. Conceive plus lube :blush: which surprisingly dried out quickly!! I was thinking maybe shampoo? I have ordered some gel, but I'm impatient!

Aloe Vera gel it is real cheap and you use less than what you use with Doppler gel. And it will moisturize your tummy too


----------



## Tower6

You ladies were the first ones I told about yesterday. I have told my mom and daddy told his gma because his mom passed away but we haven't told anyone else. It was SO hard when they all knew we had the scan coming and were calling all day to check in :/ I just feel like I can't even get my own thoughts straight let alone answer everyone elses questions plus just repeating what could be wrong over an over would be more than I can handle. (remember how huge our families are) so I haven't said much but part of me knows that they are all Jesus loving people and we keep faith first and foremost in every beating heart in this family so I know they are here to help and support me but I just feel like I can't tell everyone. Maybe I feel like if I speak words of doubt and negativity then I will only bring that upon everyone rather than speaking of this baby as our little miracle that will be just fine regardless. If that makes sense? I also don't want to feel alone yet it's such a tender subject that I don't want everyone finding out just because they hear from so and so (even of theyre sharing the news from a loving/concerned place) 

Idk I've never been in these shoes before. It's just so hard

Thanks for listening!!


----------



## Tower6

Hello my little peanut!! :hugs:


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> As I'm probably the only human in America that doesn't have a fb nor have I seen one, lol, that is all gibberish to me like your all speaking a different language hahaha anyway- you all BETTER still post on here just as much do I don't get lonely! I need my girls!

I explained it to them twinie!! they wish you would go onto Facebook and create an account and then you would be there too. It does allow for you to read what everyone says about your questions and posts so it is easier than scrolling pages to get your answer. But, I love you and that is why I am constantly posting on here then copying and reposting on FB. and I know more than you think of people who refuse to use or have never seen FB so you are not alone. 
Also, on FB you can see peoples real names and their pictures. Plus your phone would allow you to upload pictures directly to FB. But, I am spoiled you trust in me enough to email them to me and I get first peek. DH loves when I see your emails and we look at your baby. He smiles and says that your LO will be our LO long distance friend. It is cute. I just woke back up I was up early this morning due to low blood sugars, couldn't get back to sleep til about 6:45am and woke up again from a dream I have had many times over the years, but it ended so badly it was bothersome so I actually woke up to realize I felt another low blood sugar. I am hating the lows, but I suppose over time my body will regulate back out and I will have the perfect Blood sugars the doctors are wanting. 

All I can think about when awake is Little baby peanut and his squishy face and rocking him to sleep and taking lots of pictures to share as I don't want to travel anywhere for a few months after birth so baby and myself are in a routine. I keep saying "he" I realize, but the only thing I find that points to girl anymore is the countdownmypregnancy gender predictor. All the other ones I have done say BOY and I just read a thread about a Mayan Gender Predictor Test that says Boy too. There is a thread on First trimester for it. You should see if it works for you all. Oh Tower How do I get today to go by quicker? I am so anxious and have the hugest butterflies in my tummy for tomorrow. I don't have ANY bad feelings which is so not of the norm for me I always keep in the back of my head that this or that could go wrong or occur so that I am not at a total loss if they do happen. But, I don't have anything there saying bad things to me!! i guess that is so great and all, but never never ever have I been so excited. I am in true love already and I haven't seen a single pic yet of baby looking like a baby. AHH!!!


----------



## Angeltk42

:hugs::hugs:


Tower6 said:


> You ladies were the first ones I told about yesterday. I have told my mom and daddy told his gma because his mom passed away but we haven't told anyone else. It was SO hard when they all knew we had the scan coming and were calling all day to check in :/ I just feel like I can't even get my own thoughts straight let alone answer everyone elses questions plus just repeating what could be wrong over an over would be more than I can handle. (remember how huge our families are) so I haven't said much but part of me knows that they are all Jesus loving people and we keep faith first and foremost in every beating heart in this family so I know they are here to help and support me but I just feel like I can't tell everyone. Maybe I feel like if I speak words of doubt and negativity then I will only bring that upon everyone rather than speaking of this baby as our little miracle that will be just fine regardless. If that makes sense? I also don't want to feel alone yet it's such a tender subject that I don't want everyone finding out just because they hear from so and so (even of theyre sharing the news from a loving/concerned place)
> 
> Idk I've never been in these shoes before. It's just so hard
> 
> Thanks for listening!!

I understand on one hand I would want to tell my family at least the close members because I would want them to pray that everything will be alright but I totally get why you don't want to put the negativity in the world especially when you have inconclusive results. Stay strong :hugs: Just know I am praying for your lo that everything is A OKAY :) :hugs:


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> You ladies were the first ones I told about yesterday. I have told my mom and daddy told his gma because his mom passed away but we haven't told anyone else. It was SO hard when they all knew we had the scan coming and were calling all day to check in :/ I just feel like I can't even get my own thoughts straight let alone answer everyone elses questions plus just repeating what could be wrong over an over would be more than I can handle. (remember how huge our families are) so I haven't said much but part of me knows that they are all Jesus loving people and we keep faith first and foremost in every beating heart in this family so I know they are here to help and support me but I just feel like I can't tell everyone. Maybe I feel like if I speak words of doubt and negativity then I will only bring that upon everyone rather than speaking of this baby as our little miracle that will be just fine regardless. If that makes sense? I also don't want to feel alone yet it's such a tender subject that I don't want everyone finding out just because they hear from so and so (even of theyre sharing the news from a loving/concerned place)
> 
> Idk I've never been in these shoes before. It's just so hard
> 
> Thanks for listening!!

Sweety, I love you with all my soul you have become a dear friend of mine and we have only known each other on here for just under two months now. I am here anytime you wanna talk and I will even send you a PM with my phone number if you need to talk or just have someone to cry to any time day or night that's what friends do and that is what I think we have become. :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::thumbup: 
Just start telling people that there were some things you aren't for sure on yet from the scan and you are waiting for the blood results to come in then you will gladly speak to them about it from that point. Tell them you don't want to cause any negative thought or concerns on anyones part if it is not needed and that you would prefer to just wait for you and the baby's sake.


----------



## 3boys

tower i will be praying for you x


----------



## Tower6

Peanut you are too cute- I &#10084; you my girl!! And the funny thing about you and your hubby lookin at my pictures and stuff is that while we were at the office in the waiting room we were looking at your bump pictures so he could see you too lol 

Thank you so much girls for all your well wishes! It really does mean a lot! 

Kdk let me know what they say Hun :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

Tower, if it's any help, they knew my angel had such serious problems because she also had fluid in her chest, tummy and a bright bowel. I was sat down with the specialist midwife that day and given a pretty bad prognosis (they were surprised she was still alive with being so unwell, while I'm still thrilled I got to see her move and her heartbeat that one time). A high NT measurement alone wouldn't have concerned them so much, as it can mean nothing alone. And remember, this is just screening, not diagnostic. I really hope your blood tests and everything have no worries.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sending you oodles of positive wishes and strength Tower and big hugs too.


----------



## LoraLoo

So, posted on FB but Dr thinks Amy does have Slapped Cheek Syndrome :nope: Think my 8 yr old has it too. I have to have bloods taken Tomorrow to check for immunity. From what i can gather the results take about 10 days to come back. Really worrying. Such a come down after yesterdays scan.


----------



## peanutmomma

Fx lora


----------



## grich2011

Tower6 said:


> I slept so horrible last night :( tossed and turned all night) I think the theory of downs isn't even as scary as the thought that because the number was so high that it could be Edwards, turners or a bad heart. I pray that everything goes fine and that the baby lives. My chance is 1:2 for chromosomal defects and only 30% percent chance of being alive and well. Please please just be a baby with neck fat! The skin was 5.7 and that is so very high :( I almost want another scan to be told more but I know I need to wait on blood work first and then I think we will do the materniT21 test but won't do anymore tests to the baby like amino ect because it's just all so scary!
> 
> It's amazing how one moment can so drastically change your life.
> 
> Teacupp I think baby looks girl by theorys but my first thought was just boy before I used theory's lol all I know is your nuchal fold looks great!
> 
> I hope everyone else is good, KDk what did they say was leading th
> To think something was wrong? I'm so so sorry :(
> 
> Peanut! You are the best and sweetest girl ever!! I am so happy you will get to see your lil peanut tomorrow!! It's is really the most amazing
> Experience! Hugs!!

Praying for you!


----------



## zowiey

Tower, I have no words, but I just wanted to send love to you & your husband. I'm hoping above hope all goes well for you. xxxx


----------



## Gemie

You girls are too funny trying to add me. I did laugh while reading back a few pages (I went out for the day and got home to4 pages :dohh:)

Massive hugs and many prayers for you tower6 :hugs:

*zowiey* get your butt back on fb!! :haha: :) xx

Another gorgeous scan picture from whoever posted... I can't remember eeek!


----------



## peanutmomma

ahh!! Today is lasting forever I want it to be tomorrow already LOL


----------



## Ema 8

Best of luck peanut for ur scan ;) with ur excitement I'm feeling mine too on coming Monday yay I'm so glad for u finally tmrw ur see ur little one :) all my best wishes with u hugs


----------



## cassafrass

Hi girls! So much to catch up on and I don't have a computer right now .. sometimes my phone skips pages =[ ... had a scan on tues everything looks great !! Due date moved to nov 9th ... I'd like to join the fb group as well =] 

Hope everyone is doing good I can't read all the pages ....


----------



## peanutmomma

12 hours til scan I am all fidgetty la la la I have back pain and holy round ligament pain. My breath was taken away lifting my legs up and over tub to get into take a shower a little bit ago. and my lower tummy is so warm and hard. Maybe I am bloated with the belly, but the pain OUCH!!


----------



## Creative

3boys said:


> tower i will be praying for you x

Me too!:hugs:


----------



## babymonkey18

Echoing....prayers for lora and tower!!!!


Also, I am so jealous of everyone's scans. My first appt isn't even until next wed and I don't think I will get a scan, although I am thinking I might demand some proof of heart beat before I leave, as I'm not sure they'll check for that either. Call me crazy as well, but someone in my Bible study just posted on fb they are expecting dec2013 and it made me mad! lol what is wrong with me. I am excited for them but I guess I thought I was waiting for it to be safe to announce and then I look and she's due after me and already posted. I know it's everyone's own decision...i think maybe I'm just jealous I don't feel like I can tell people yet, haha.


----------



## Ema 8

scans on the way yay !!


----------



## Tower6

Yay for your scan peanut!!! I can't wait to see the little peanut!!!!! I feel like this baby is my little niece or nephew ;) you guys will be shocked at how big the baby is and all the kicking and punching that's going on in there- honestly it is the greatest moment you will have ha this far. I have to say that regardless of all the stress that scan has cost us now, I sit here all day and just stare at that picture in awe! 

Yay I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## teacup22

Good luck today, those with scans :)


----------



## lovehearts

Good luck for today's scans and appointments. Xx


----------



## peanutmomma

I actually went to sleep at a decent time and what happens? I get up pee at 12:30 and have a low blood sugar. I take care of it so now baby peanut feels since momma ate it must be time to cause discomfort I guess. I was starting to hurt SOO bad and tossing and turning. OUCH!!! So, here I am almost 2 in the morning and wide awake LOL. :dohh:
*Tower*- I felt the same about your LO in the oven that he is my new little nephew I think that is why I was so nervous and anxious for you! I am a little peeved for today I must say. I have the luxury of checking all my appointment info and labs online through the Hospitals website.. Well, I found out that I have an appointment with the Endocrinologist at 12pm. So, I literally have a half an hour from the 12 week u/s to that appointment then 20 minutes later the social worker for high risk appointment. I would not have known I even had the appointment if I was not playing online!!! I think that the Doctors office should have called me to tell me that he wanted to see me today instead of May 14. :growlmad:
I'll get over it. But, still it's aggravating.


----------



## Dazed125

Morning all!!

So I decided to just post to you girls on fb.....and then I remembered....it's fruit changing day!!!! Haha

Hope you are all in good spirits and looking forward to your weekends. Thinking of you tower

Xxx


----------



## peanutmomma

happy Olive week dazed


----------



## miss_kseniya

Morning girlies :)

Massive hugs to *Tower* and *Lora* (and anyone else who wants/needs one).

*Tower* I know there is not much I can say that will make any difference right now, but I am thinking of you hun. How long until your blood tests/results hun?

Also *Lora,* I don't know much about slapped cheek syndrome....is is dangerous in pregnancy hun?

Even more fab scan pics. The babies are looking so much like babies now. My 7 week one looked like a cashew nut haha. I have my 12 week scan in exactly a week today and can't wait. Good luck to everyone who has one today/tomorrow.....so exciting :)

*Dazed* your're an olive hun :)

*Gemie* I will try and join the fb group. Do i need to just add you and get you to add me, or can I add myself? Scared people will see it on my newsfeed and only family know at the mo

Hello to *everyone else* I've missed or not personally addressed. I've been offline for a couple of days and the thread had 4 pages to catch up on!


----------



## natty1985

Hi ladies wondered if I could join you all ? 

I was a march mummy 2011 and feb mummy 2012 

I'm nat im 27 I have a hubby to be in July Tom :) we have 3 amazing children Finley 5 Ethan 2 Evie 1 and our newest bean is due on 5th November :)


----------



## peanutmomma

natty1985 said:


> Hi ladies wondered if I could join you all ?
> 
> I was a march mummy 2011 and feb mummy 2012
> 
> I'm nat im 27 I have a hubby to be in July Tom :) we have 3 amazing children Finley 5 Ethan 2 Evie 1 and our newest bean is due on 5th November :)

Yes we love new people and we are here for all. I am Due November 03 as of this moment that may change in a few hours at my 12 week scan. I am well you see the name, but I am kelly in the real world. My DH is Joe we got married in December this is our first. So exciting. Do you have any scans or appointments coming up? And how are you in general with the pregnancy?


----------



## Creative

natty1985 said:


> Hi ladies wondered if I could join you all ?
> 
> I was a march mummy 2011 and feb mummy 2012
> 
> I'm nat im 27 I have a hubby to be in July Tom :) we have 3 amazing children Finley 5 Ethan 2 Evie 1 and our newest bean is due on 5th November :)

A little firework!

Welcome to the sparklers!


----------



## Ema 8

natty1985 said:


> Hi ladies wondered if I could join you all ?
> 
> I was a march mummy 2011 and feb mummy 2012
> 
> I'm nat im 27 I have a hubby to be in July Tom :) we have 3 amazing children Finley 5 Ethan 2 Evie 1 and our newest bean is due on 5th November :)

welcome hun i am due on 5th too yay one more bump buddy here :))


----------



## Dazed125

Hi Natty - welcome

Miss K - congrats on the lime! If you friend Gemie she will add you to the group, as its a closed secret group if your not a member you can't even see the group by following the link. It definitely doesn't show in your friends feeds x


----------



## Creative

miss_kseniya said:


> Morning girlies :)
> 
> 
> 
> *Gemie* I will try and join the fb group. Do i need to just add you and get you to add me, or can I add myself? Scared people will see it on my newsfeed and only family know at the mo

I've checked and other people can't see it! send a freind request to Gemie and message to say who you are and she'll join you up


----------



## Gemie

Oooh good luck for the scan *peanut!!*

Yes *missk *just add me on fb no one will see don't worry :)

Welcome to the new member I can't remember your user name :dohh: I was an April 2011 mummy :thumbup: x

Still praying for tower6 hope she's okay xx


----------



## zowiey

Hi Natty! Welcome & congrats! I'm another Nov 5th bump too :) 

Good luck with scans today- cant wait to see pictures :happydance:

I'm feeling left out so may re-join Facebook! Ha! Also random food aversion today, apparently I can't eat yogurts with lumps :sick: had 2 spoons and could not eat anymore!

I've got to go into town now, really cannot be arsed, but we're going to be godparents to my cousins baby on Sunday & I need to get a pressie & card. Ergh, best drag my ass of the settee!


----------



## Gemie

zowiey said:


> Hi Natty! Welcome & congrats! I'm another Nov 5th bump too :)
> 
> Good luck with scans today- cant wait to see pictures :happydance:
> 
> I'm feeling left out so may re-join Facebook! Ha! Also random food aversion today, apparently I can't eat yogurts with lumps :sick: had 2 spoons and could not eat anymore!
> 
> I've got to go into town now, really cannot be arsed, but we're going to be godparents to my cousins baby on Sunday & I need to get a pressie & card. Ergh, best drag my ass of the settee!

Aww yes come back! 

I can't take tablets anymore and usually I take 2 at once so I get the lumpy thing, just makes me gag :sick:

Good luck shopping, rather you than me!! Lol x


----------



## miss_kseniya

Welcome Natty :wave:

I've just realised I never did post up pics from my 7 week scan! I won't do it now though, I will post them up when I post the 12 weeks pics next Friday.

Can't believe I've only just remembered, lol.


----------



## cassafrass

Welcome nat!!!!!!!! 

Good luck with the scans today girls &#9829;&#9829;&#9829; sending positive vibes to you 

Gemie I may have missed it but how would I find you on fb ? 

Also havibg trouble swallowing my prenatals ... was going to ask if anyone found a trick ... my mom suggested to try swallowing with pudding ... I love lemon pudding .. problem solved ! 

One last question how in the world do I post a pic on here ?! Lol


----------



## Angeltk42

Morning ladies! Good luck with scans! 
Hahaha I'm 13 weeks today!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Ema 8

heya how r u all doing? i just had a walk with DH after dinner now not having any burps at the moment feeling so much better and sleepy ah thinking to make it a routine :) its 11pm here so i am sleeping sparklers ,will see the updates in morning ,happy weekend to all :)


----------



## Kdk24

20 mins till my scan and I'm freaking out! I'm so nervous I could puke! Please everyone say a prayer that LO is okay, and this is just a false alarm


----------



## Angeltk42

Kdk24 said:


> 20 mins till my scan and I'm freaking out! I'm so nervous I could puke! Please everyone say a prayer that LO is okay, and this is just a false alarm

Prayers specially for you and your LO... All will be well. Pray to Saint Gerard he is the Patron Saint of Motherhood and Pregnancies! ;) I pray to him all the time!! So I will tell him to look over you and your LO xoxox :hugs:


----------



## Dazed125

Good luck kdk, let us know as soon as you can, thinking of you x


----------



## Creative

Kdk24 said:


> 20 mins till my scan and I'm freaking out! I'm so nervous I could puke! Please everyone say a prayer that LO is okay, and this is just a false alarm

praying it all goes well!:flower:


----------



## mimomma

Prayers kdk!!!


----------



## zowiey

Good luck kdk :hugs:


I finally have my 12 week scan date! 8th May, when I'll be 14+1, so a good job I decided not to have the downs screening! As it would just be squeezed in! Also have my first appt on the 21st may with the consultant-eek! I also see my midwife that same day, so will be interesting!


----------



## grich2011

I called my doctor yesterday and told her that I was nervous and needed some reassurance so she said either I could come into the office and hear heart tones or wait till Monday and get an ultrasound So I will be going Monday afternoon :)


----------



## miss_kseniya

Good luck *KDK* thinking of you hun xx

*Angel* last week of tri 1 you lucky bugger! I can't wait to finally be able to say I am in tri 2 as I think psychologically it is less stressful than tri 1.

*Grinch* will it be your 12 week scan, or will you have another one?


----------



## Angeltk42

miss_kseniya said:


> Good luck *KDK* thinking of you hun xx
> 
> *Angel* last week of tri 1 you lucky bugger! I can't wait to finally be able to say I am in tri 2 as I think psychologically it is less stressful than tri 1.
> 
> *Grinch* will it be your 12 week scan, or will you have another one?

Yeah I'm excited to be out of Tri 1 just for symptoms to ease and not feel like something is wrong because they did!! lol Although i'm still exhausted I'm feeling a lot better lately with MS and stuff. Still get nausea from time to time but it is far less intense and only once in a blue when i"m really hungry! So happy to have all you ladies to share this journey with!! :) :cloud9:


----------



## zowiey

I just found both twinies heartbeats :cloud9: Amazing! One was really low down & hard to hear, so I think that's twin one, there was lots of bubble noises to, is that when they are moving? Twin 2 is quite high up and definitely out from behind the pubic bone! Aaah, seriously the best thing I've ever heard :cloud9:


----------



## teacup22

Aawww zowiey! 
It's amazing isn't it and yes te popping and blooping is movement :)


----------



## laura3103

Omg you girls can talk I seriously don't have time to catch up on about 40 pages and that's from just Monday when my 3G signal started playing up so I'm now at my dads using his Internet lol!!

Congrats on all those girls that have had there 12 weeks scans I've scanned the posts so seen all your beautiful pics!
Can't wait for my scan now 9th may to see my little bean again it seems like forever since I last saw him/her.

Hoe you are all ok and I'm gonna try and keep up now even if it means I have to sit in my car outside my house to get signal :haha: ive missed you girls.


----------



## gardenofedens

Such a chatty group, lol. 

So jealous of all of you with scans, 13 more days until mine! I'll be 12+3. The dr wanted me to come in the week before and I'm kicking myself for not accepting one of those appts. I didn't because they were all in the morning and dh can only come in the afternoon but still!

That's awesome you found both hbs zowie, very neat.  My little bun moves so much it's about impossible to find the hb and when I do it's only for a few seconds and then he's gone again! I don't remember which scan it was with my dd since we had one every 4 weeks starting at 5 weeks until 20 weeks but one of them she was totally asleep through. I remember poking her and she still wouldn't move. Hoping this little one is more active at the scan! Before the gender scan I ate a popsicle just so I could see her moving around. The tech wasn't amused; said it makes her job of taking measurements harder. Oops!


----------



## grich2011

miss_kseniya said:


> Good luck *KDK* thinking of you hun xx
> 
> *Angel* last week of tri 1 you lucky bugger! I can't wait to finally be able to say I am in tri 2 as I think psychologically it is less stressful than tri 1.
> 
> *Grinch* will it be your 12 week scan, or will you have another one?

It will be my 12 week scan they wernt even going to give me one though because I had one at 9 weeks and I didn't want to wait till 20 weeks for my next one :)


----------



## Kdk24

Well lovely ladies... We are gracefully bowing out. Had my genetic scan and baby is missing an arm and only has half a leg on the left side. Also, baby has a shortened umbilical cord causing little one to twist and develop spinal problems. They like it might be scar tissue from a previous d&c that caused these abnormalities to happen very early on in developement. 
There is no chance of baby recovery and developing normally, so we've chosen to terminate! 
I'm so heartbroken! Good news is, there's no reason we can't try again in 2-3 months! 
I'm so glad I found such a wonderful group of women to share this experience with!!! Best of luck!!!


----------



## grich2011

gardenofedens said:


> Such a chatty group, lol.
> 
> So jealous of all of you with scans, 13 more days until mine! I'll be 12+3. The dr wanted me to come in the week before and I'm kicking myself for not accepting one of those appts. I didn't because they were all in the morning and dh can only come in the afternoon but still!
> 
> That's awesome you found both hbs zowie, very neat.  My little bun moves so much it's about impossible to find the hb and when I do it's only for a few seconds and then he's gone again! I don't remember which scan it was with my dd since we had one every 4 weeks starting at 5 weeks until 20 weeks but one of them she was totally asleep through. I remember poking her and she still wouldn't move. Hoping this little one is more active at the scan! Before the gender scan I ate a popsicle just so I could see her moving around. The tech wasn't amused; said it makes her job of taking measurements harder. Oops!

It may make her job harder but it is a nice reassurance I seem mine moving its arms and legs at 9 weeks and it was amazing made it feel real :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Kdk24 - I am sooo sorry... my heart and my prayers are with you. I can't imagine what you and DH are going through. <3


----------



## BubsMom17

I have a routine appt today, so I am happy I get to leave work early on a Friday! I wonder what they will tell me since it's just a check-up (BP, weight, urine dip, etc)... I am definitely going to ask about the headaches. It's a 5 day a week thing... I went to bed with a headache last night, slept great all night, and woke up with a migraine... arrghhh... Anyone have any idea what she might say??? Maybe draw more bloods or something??? I didn't have this problem with my 1st pregnancy...

BUT 3 more sleeps until my 13 week scan!!! I am so nervous and excited at the same time! Also, I can't believe I made it to 13 weeks already! It sure has flown by...


----------



## Angeltk42

Kdk24 said:


> Well lovely ladies... We are gracefully bowing out. Had my genetic scan and baby is missing an arm and only has half a leg on the left side. Also, baby has a shortened umbilical cord causing little one to twist and develop spinal problems. They like it might be scar tissue from a previous d&c that caused these abnormalities to happen very early on in developement.
> There is no chance of baby recovery and developing normally, so we've chosen to terminate!
> I'm so heartbroken! Good news is, there's no reason we can't try again in 2-3 months!
> I'm so glad I found such a wonderful group of women to share this experience with!!! Best of luck!!!

Oh my heart breaks for you!! :( I am so sorry! :hugs: :cry: I hope you and your OH's heart mends quick and you get your sticky bean soon! xoxox Please be well and I will say prayers for you and your family especially your baby.


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> I have a routine appt today, so I am happy I get to leave work early on a Friday! I wonder what they will tell me since it's just a check-up (BP, weight, urine dip, etc)... I am definitely going to ask about the headaches. It's a 5 day a week thing... I went to bed with a headache last night, slept great all night, and woke up with a migraine... arrghhh... Anyone have any idea what she might say??? Maybe draw more bloods or something??? I didn't have this problem with my 1st pregnancy...
> 
> BUT 3 more sleeps until my 13 week scan!!! I am so nervous and excited at the same time! Also, I can't believe I made it to 13 weeks already! It sure has flown by...

Goodluck today!! I hope they can give you some answers on those Headaches! My friend had them with both her pregnancies until 4 months.. Hope that's not the case with you. Or if it is that they end when 4 months hit. 
We are Peaches today!!!!! 13 weeks! woohoo :happydance:


----------



## Tower6

Kdk24 said:


> Well lovely ladies... We are gracefully bowing out. Had my genetic scan and baby is missing an arm and only has half a leg on the left side. Also, baby has a shortened umbilical cord causing little one to twist and develop spinal problems. They like it might be scar tissue from a previous d&c that caused these abnormalities to happen very early on in developement.
> There is no chance of baby recovery and developing normally, so we've chosen to terminate!
> I'm so heartbroken! Good news is, there's no reason we can't try again in 2-3 months!
> I'm so glad I found such a wonderful group of women to share this experience with!!! Best of luck!!!

I'm so mad I just wrote you and the whole thing deleted!!!! Ugh!!

Hunny, I'm laying in bed crying for you as I write this. I am so so sorry to hear this news. Gosh it breaks my heart to know what your having to go through. I can't say I've ever been in your shoes but I am now sitting for 9 more days awaiting the possibly great news or horrible news that I will get. Please please pm me of you want to talk. I have been laying in my room for a few days just staring at my little angel and wondering if this is really happening yet being so in love. I was so naieve as to what can happen as I've never even had this scan with any of my kids. One thing I know is that we have been connected to our babies from day one and that motherly bond is something no diagnostic can just end on the spot. So I am here for you and my heart hurts for you do please do write if you need to talk because I'm here and haven't told anyone still so I would love to talk. Man I wish this was not the news I would hear but I am glad that you got a for sure diagnostic and that you found out soon enough that you wouldn't have to see your little angel struggle. I am praying for you love. 

You are stronger than I am. 

Massive hugs and prayers


----------



## grich2011

Kdk24 said:


> Well lovely ladies... We are gracefully bowing out. Had my genetic scan and baby is missing an arm and only has half a leg on the left side. Also, baby has a shortened umbilical cord causing little one to twist and develop spinal problems. They like it might be scar tissue from a previous d&c that caused these abnormalities to happen very early on in developement.
> There is no chance of baby recovery and developing normally, so we've chosen to terminate!
> I'm so heartbroken! Good news is, there's no reason we can't try again in 2-3 months!
> I'm so glad I found such a wonderful group of women to share this experience with!!! Best of luck!!!

Praying for you


----------



## Tower6

Peanut- update on your drive! My appointments were back to back but in the same office. I can't wait to see your baby!!

I think miss Kenya asked me but not sure- I get labs back in 9 days. The wait is torture. I feel like they shouldn't have told me anything until the bloods and the scan were in and then give an actual diagnostic and not just a "maybe it's prefect, or maybe it is severely not compatible with life" This is so hard. 

Your in my thoughts Kdk...


----------



## laura3103

Kdk24 said:


> Well lovely ladies... We are gracefully bowing out. Had my genetic scan and baby is missing an arm and only has half a leg on the left side. Also, baby has a shortened umbilical cord causing little one to twist and develop spinal problems. They like it might be scar tissue from a previous d&c that caused these abnormalities to happen very early on in developement.
> There is no chance of baby recovery and developing normally, so we've chosen to terminate!
> I'm so heartbroken! Good news is, there's no reason we can't try again in 2-3 months!
> I'm so glad I found such a wonderful group of women to share this experience with!!! Best of luck!!!


Oh sorry sorry about your sad news chick :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tower6

I'm a peach! I forgot with the daze ive been in since Wednesday :( but :) for another week!


----------



## mimomma

I'm so very sorry to hear kdk. Take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## teacup22

Kdk24 said:


> Well lovely ladies... We are gracefully bowing out. Had my genetic scan and baby is missing an arm and only has half a leg on the left side. Also, baby has a shortened umbilical cord causing little one to twist and develop spinal problems. They like it might be scar tissue from a previous d&c that caused these abnormalities to happen very early on in developement.
> There is no chance of baby recovery and developing normally, so we've chosen to terminate!
> I'm so heartbroken! Good news is, there's no reason we can't try again in 2-3 months!
> I'm so glad I found such a wonderful group of women to share this experience with!!! Best of luck!!!

So sorry :cry:


----------



## Angeltk42

Tower6 said:


> Peanut- update on your drive! My appointments were back to back but in the same office. I can't wait to see your baby!!
> 
> I think miss Kenya asked me but not sure- I get labs back in 9 days. The wait is torture. I feel like they shouldn't have told me anything until the bloods and the scan were in and then give an actual diagnostic and not just a "maybe it's prefect, or maybe it is severely not compatible with life" This is so hard.
> 
> Your in my thoughts Kdk...

xoxox :hugs: I know you are scared to death and I would be too in your position. But please please remember that the scan is so unreliable. Praying for bloods to be normal. 9 Days is a torterous time to wait! I agree they should have waited to give you the FULL details before putting you through this 9 day waiting game. :hugs: You are in my prayers that everything is fine.


----------



## Storked

Kdk24 said:


> Well lovely ladies... We are gracefully bowing out. Had my genetic scan and baby is missing an arm and only has half a leg on the left side. Also, baby has a shortened umbilical cord causing little one to twist and develop spinal problems. They like it might be scar tissue from a previous d&c that caused these abnormalities to happen very early on in developement.
> There is no chance of baby recovery and developing normally, so we've chosen to terminate!
> I'm so heartbroken! Good news is, there's no reason we can't try again in 2-3 months!
> I'm so glad I found such a wonderful group of women to share this experience with!!! Best of luck!!!

:cry: :hugs:
So many prayers for you during this time. I am so sorry kdk.


----------



## Dazed125

Kdk24 said:


> Well lovely ladies... We are gracefully bowing out. Had my genetic scan and baby is missing an arm and only has half a leg on the left side. Also, baby has a shortened umbilical cord causing little one to twist and develop spinal problems. They like it might be scar tissue from a previous d&c that caused these abnormalities to happen very early on in developement.
> There is no chance of baby recovery and developing normally, so we've chosen to terminate!
> I'm so heartbroken! Good news is, there's no reason we can't try again in 2-3 months!
> I'm so glad I found such a wonderful group of women to share this experience with!!! Best of luck!!!

Kdk, I am so so sorry to hear this, I cried when I read your post and can only imagine how you must be feeling. If you need to talk please message me x


----------



## lovehearts

Kdk- I am so sorry and sad to read your news. My thoughts are with both. :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## zowiey

So I activated my account on fb, and then added Gemie as a friend without adding a message as to who I am :dohh: sorry Gemie, it's been a while since I was on FB! So how do I find the group?!


----------



## zowiey

Oh my goodness kdk, I am so very, very sorry. Sending you lots of love & strength :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

*Kdk*, massive hugs, lovely. If my little one hadn't passed by the repeat scan nine days after we first saw her and had her poor prognosis, we would've been faced with an ethical termination as well, as there would've been no chance of her improving. My heart hurts for you, and know however you feel or cope is absolutely fine. I wish you a smooth delivery of your angel and the strength to say goodbye. I hope it goes as well as something like this can and that you get that next BFP just when you want it and have the most uneventful pregnancy next time. If you can, please let us know how you get on, even if it's friending and pm'ing some of us, as we really do care. I'm sure you've seen the loss sections and ethical termination sections of this board, and I can definitely say I found them ever so helpful. So many hugs to you.


----------



## lovehearts

zowiey said:


> So I activated my account on fb, and then added Gemie as a friend without adding a message as to who I am :dohh: sorry Gemie, it's been a while since I was on FB! So how do I find the group?!

Gemie will add you to the group :) glad you back on Facebook x


----------



## gardenofedens

So terribly sorry kdk, hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Gemie

Kdk24 said:


> Well lovely ladies... We are gracefully bowing out. Had my genetic scan and baby is missing an arm and only has half a leg on the left side. Also, baby has a shortened umbilical cord causing little one to twist and develop spinal problems. They like it might be scar tissue from a previous d&c that caused these abnormalities to happen very early on in developement.
> There is no chance of baby recovery and developing normally, so we've chosen to terminate!
> I'm so heartbroken! Good news is, there's no reason we can't try again in 2-3 months!
> I'm so glad I found such a wonderful group of women to share this experience with!!! Best of luck!!!

Oh I'm so so sorry Hun :cry:


----------



## natty1985

Kdk24 so sorry :( sending you big hugs xxxx


----------



## natty1985

peanutmomma said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies wondered if I could join you all ?
> 
> I was a march mummy 2011 and feb mummy 2012
> 
> I'm nat im 27 I have a hubby to be in July Tom :) we have 3 amazing children Finley 5 Ethan 2 Evie 1 and our newest bean is due on 5th November :)
> 
> Yes we love new people and we are here for all. I am Due November 03 as of this moment that may change in a few hours at my 12 week scan. I am well you see the name, but I am kelly in the real world. My DH is Joe we got married in December this is our first. So exciting. Do you have any scans or appointments coming up? And how are you in general with the pregnancy?Click to expand...


Hi Kelly 

I had my 12 week scan yesterday all seemed good so far :) 

With my boys I was dreadfully sick 24/7 couldn't move off the sofa , with Evie I wasn't sick really just waves now and again she was a textbook pregnancy x with this one in bang in the middle nowhere near as severe as boys but not as gentle as Evie ? I am managing well really but have NO idea what sex this one is I really thought I'd know ! X


----------



## Tower6

Where's my twin? 

Peanut I pray things went great! Post pics as soon as your home so we can see your peanut :) I know you had lots of appointments so I'm (im)patiently waiting :)


----------



## peanutmomma

yes we got home about an hour ago. i was reading everyones posts here and FB and on the thread I started this morning when I couldn't sleep.
I want to say* KDK *I love you sweetie and I pray that you get the perfect LO in a few months :cry::cry: I am crying for you so sorry hun. 
I almost don't want to post my days events because I think Kdk needs our love so much more than me showing off.


----------



## Tower6

This ^^ is why I love you peanut


----------



## peanutmomma

*Tower*- Hi lovey my twinnie friend!! I hope you don't mind, but I told the OB doc I saw today, mine was not there today, about your tests and he said to please tell you that since you are well under 35 that with just the NT scan alone they shouldn't have said it was bad news. They have to add the statistics of the blood proteins and your age to it all. The Mayo Clinic,( look it up it is in Rochester, MN) is where I go and they are one of the leading hospitals worldwide for pregnancy and specialist. Their measurements are for under 35 and not having any kiddos in the past with problems that the NT scan is under 6.2 then they will do the blood tests and all but that it is still not considered to high of a risk. And he said to ask you are you sure the number was 5.1 like you said? did they wright it down for you? Because if they did it could have been .51 which is fine. I compared our LO pictures and yours looks cute and not really thicker than our peanut's. 
I wished you were closer to me because they have a 24-48 hour turn around and I will get a call no later than Tuesday morning with all the test results. 

Our little peanut has caught up some from last time but they have officially changed the due date to... Well dh said to tell you all Bon-Fire Day? He told me what it was and that by saying that you UK ladies would know. For all of us other ladies it is Nov. 05 So, Tuesday is my fruit day instead of Sundays now it's okay.
I have a small video of peanut moving and dancing around so cute. I saw little feet and when the lady doing the scan first put probe onto me we saw baby straight off. She said,"hello little baby" and then peanut looked towards us sucked it's thumb then punched both hands up and waved. SO very cute. :happydance::happydance::baby::baby:
Then , baby decided that the feet looked like they might reach the mouth and almost folded in half and brought feet ever so close. LOL
I have been telling you all how I have been having pains I thought round ligament? well, all morning I have had HORRIBLE right sided pains in one particular spot and baby was righet in that spot.
The doc used a Doppler so we could Finally hear the heartbeat in the office and not just at home. He caught baby moving pointed out the moving sounds baby kicked or punched right at Doppler and it sounded likea little popping noise. He said baby was showing us who was boss. :) Then, there baby was just a racing away. I won't give the HB number til after I get some gender guesses ladies. so, here is baby peanut. This first one is off the CD they made with the video on t so if we can't see nu I g=have physical pics can try to take picture of and upload.
 



Attached Files:







exp0000.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## peanutmomma

Oh NT scan was 1.6 and baby is 56mm or 2.245 inches long. I weigh 59.1Kg and they are keeping my starting weight at what it was the first time I saw them at 9 weeks. So I was 58.4Kg then. I was told to go by my weight at approximately time I got BFP. So then I was 
57.3Kg then. In all 4lbs. I have gained Yippee!!!


----------



## Gemie

That's such great news peanut! And how cute is your lo already?? You're going to have a right character there :winkwink: I say boy!

Also you're having a true sparkler now... November 5th is when we light sparklers over here for bonfire night.
That's my official date too since my 8 week scan but I'm not changing it just yet, I have another scan on Wednesday and ill go by that :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Gemie said:


> That's such great news peanut! And how cute is your lo already?? You're going to have a right character there :winkwink: I say boy!
> 
> Also you're having a true sparkler now... November 5th is when we light sparklers over here for bonfire night.
> That's my official date too since my 8 week scan but I'm not changing it just yet, I have another scan on Wednesday and ill go by that :)

That is exciting we are now bump buddies so to speak. LOL :) Doctor says we will have a true diffinative answer on sex probably next scan on May 14


----------



## brinib

Congrats on a beautiful scan peanut! I want to know more about what is bonefire night? Nov 5 is my birthday, so a good due date indeed! (I am kind of hoping my LO is a bit early and comes on my birthday too!)


----------



## Gemie

brinib said:


> Congrats on a beautiful scan peanut! *I want to know more about what is bonefire night*? Nov 5 is my birthday, so a good due date indeed! (I am kind of hoping my LO is a bit early and comes on my birthday too!)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_Fawkes_Night


----------



## zowiey

Aww peanut! Lovely picture :) I'm a nov 5th bump too! I freaking LOVE bonfire night, fireworks, sparklers, bonfires, mushy peas & mint sauce & Christmas just around the corner! Autumn/early winter is my favourite time of the year, especially this year!


----------



## Gemie

zowiey said:


> Aww peanut! Lovely picture :) I'm a nov 5th bump too! I freaking LOVE bonfire night, fireworks, sparklers, bonfires, mushy peas & mint sauce & Christmas just around the corner! Autumn/early winter is my favourite time of the year, especially this year!

Is mine too!! <3


----------



## buddyIV

Thinking of you *kdk*, I can't imagine how you must be feeling. Sending you love and support :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

peanutmomma said:


> *Tower*- Hi lovey my twinnie friend!! I hope you don't mind, but I told the OB doc I saw today, mine was not there today, about your tests and he said to please tell you that since you are well under 35 that with just the NT scan alone they shouldn't have said it was bad news. They have to add the statistics of the blood proteins and your age to it all. The Mayo Clinic,( look it up it is in Rochester, MN) is where I go and they are one of the leading hospitals worldwide for pregnancy and specialist. Their measurements are for under 35 and not having any kiddos in the past with problems that the NT scan is under 6.2 then they will do the blood tests and all but that it is still not considered to high of a risk. And he said to ask you are you sure the number was 5.1 like you said? did they wright it down for you? Because if they did it could have been .51 which is fine. I compared our LO pictures and yours looks cute and not really thicker than our peanut's.
> I wished you were closer to me because they have a 24-48 hour turn around and I will get a call no later than Tuesday morning with all the test results.
> 
> Our little peanut has caught up some from last time but they have officially changed the due date to... Well dh said to tell you all Bon-Fire Day? He told me what it was and that by saying that you UK ladies would know. For all of us other ladies it is Nov. 05 So, Tuesday is my fruit day instead of Sundays now it's okay.
> I have a small video of peanut moving and dancing around so cute. I saw little feet and when the lady doing the scan first put probe onto me we saw baby straight off. She said,"hello little baby" and then peanut looked towards us sucked it's thumb then punched both hands up and waved. SO very cute. :happydance::happydance::baby::baby:
> Then , baby decided that the feet looked like they might reach the mouth and almost folded in half and brought feet ever so close. LOL
> I have been telling you all how I have been having pains I thought round ligament? well, all morning I have had HORRIBLE right sided pains in one particular spot and baby was righet in that spot.
> The doc used a Doppler so we could Finally hear the heartbeat in the office and not just at home. He caught baby moving pointed out the moving sounds baby kicked or punched right at Doppler and it sounded likea little popping noise. He said baby was showing us who was boss. :) Then, there baby was just a racing away. I won't give the HB number til after I get some gender guesses ladies. so, here is baby peanut. This first one is off the CD they made with the video on t so if we can't see nu I g=have physical pics can try to take picture of and upload.

I am 28, DH is 24 and I have never had any losses but 3 perfectly normal uneventful pregnancies. I can remember the other questions but it was actually 5.7mm :( sigh... They said there were no other signs showing that you usually see with this high of a mm (webbing, puffy areas or swelling, or heart or brain issues) from what they could see. So that was good but the number was high. I am really upset with the tech as she was horrible and started the scan by saying "we really need this little guy to move" but he was sleeping so she said " I can't get an actual measurment for this till he's in a lateral position" but they baby didn't ever change positions it just moved arms an legs so I wonder how good her measurements were? She literally did that looked at the brain said here's the hb at 167bpm which is good and then said "ok get up go pee and come back" so we thought that was to wake baby and try again but when I got back she said I'm gonna get blood from your fingertip and you can go wait in the waitin room till your dr apt.... That was it. 

Then another dr told me the number and asked if I want to terminate. I was like "ummm I guess I don't know what's wrong" she explained very little and then got called to an emergency delivery and just left me in the room..... 

Then my dr came in and she said all the good things like webbing ect and said that we will wait on blood work before we even get scared but that yes it was a very high reading. So here I sit...


----------



## Gemie

Tower6 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> *Tower*- Hi lovey my twinnie friend!! I hope you don't mind, but I told the OB doc I saw today, mine was not there today, about your tests and he said to please tell you that since you are well under 35 that with just the NT scan alone they shouldn't have said it was bad news. They have to add the statistics of the blood proteins and your age to it all. The Mayo Clinic,( look it up it is in Rochester, MN) is where I go and they are one of the leading hospitals worldwide for pregnancy and specialist. Their measurements are for under 35 and not having any kiddos in the past with problems that the NT scan is under 6.2 then they will do the blood tests and all but that it is still not considered to high of a risk. And he said to ask you are you sure the number was 5.1 like you said? did they wright it down for you? Because if they did it could have been .51 which is fine. I compared our LO pictures and yours looks cute and not really thicker than our peanut's.
> I wished you were closer to me because they have a 24-48 hour turn around and I will get a call no later than Tuesday morning with all the test results.
> 
> Our little peanut has caught up some from last time but they have officially changed the due date to... Well dh said to tell you all Bon-Fire Day? He told me what it was and that by saying that you UK ladies would know. For all of us other ladies it is Nov. 05 So, Tuesday is my fruit day instead of Sundays now it's okay.
> I have a small video of peanut moving and dancing around so cute. I saw little feet and when the lady doing the scan first put probe onto me we saw baby straight off. She said,"hello little baby" and then peanut looked towards us sucked it's thumb then punched both hands up and waved. SO very cute. :happydance::happydance::baby::baby:
> Then , baby decided that the feet looked like they might reach the mouth and almost folded in half and brought feet ever so close. LOL
> I have been telling you all how I have been having pains I thought round ligament? well, all morning I have had HORRIBLE right sided pains in one particular spot and baby was righet in that spot.
> The doc used a Doppler so we could Finally hear the heartbeat in the office and not just at home. He caught baby moving pointed out the moving sounds baby kicked or punched right at Doppler and it sounded likea little popping noise. He said baby was showing us who was boss. :) Then, there baby was just a racing away. I won't give the HB number til after I get some gender guesses ladies. so, here is baby peanut. This first one is off the CD they made with the video on t so if we can't see nu I g=have physical pics can try to take picture of and upload.
> 
> I am 28, DH is 24 and I have never had any losses but 3 perfectly normal uneventful pregnancies. I can remember the other questions but it was actually 5.7mm :( sigh... They said there were no other signs showing that you usually see with this high of a mm (webbing, puffy areas or swelling, or heart or brain issues) from what they could see. So that was good but the number was high. I am really upset with the tech as she was horrible and started the scan by saying "we really need this little guy to move" but he was sleeping so she said " I can't get an actual measurment for this till he's in a lateral position" but they baby didn't ever change positions it just moved arms an legs so I wonder how good her measurements were? She literally did that looked at the brain said here's the hb at 167bpm which is good and then said "ok get up go pee and come back" so we thought that was to wake baby and try again but when I got back she said I'm gonna get blood from your fingertip and you can go wait in the waitin room till your dr apt.... That was it.
> 
> Then another dr told me the number and asked if I want to terminate. I was like "ummm I guess I don't know what's wrong" she explained very little and then got called to an emergency delivery and just left me in the room.....
> 
> Then my dr came in and she said all the good things like webbing ect and said that we will wait on blood work before we even get scared but that yes it was a very high reading. So here I sit...Click to expand...

I can't imagine how you must be feeling :hugs:


----------



## Kdk24

Ladies... Thank you all so very much for all the kind words and support today! It truly means the word to mean that you've been so caring!! I know we'll get our little one soon! I will check in from time to time!!! 
Keep those beautiful scan pictures coming! Congrats peanut... Baby looks so cute already!!!

Xoxox


----------



## Gemie

Kdk24 said:


> Ladies... Thank you all so very much for all the kind words and support today! It truly means the word to mean that you've been so caring!! I know we'll get our little one soon! I will check in from time to time!!!
> Keep those beautiful scan pictures coming! Congrats peanut... Baby looks so cute already!!!
> 
> Xoxox

Bless your heart :hugs:


----------



## babymonkey18

kdk--I can't imagine what you're going through, and you are being so strong about it. I cried when I read your post, and I pray that you can get a nice, healthy sticky-bean in just a short time if you are ready! <3 <3

peanut--I know I already saw the vid on fb, but seriously ADORABLE. You have such great news, and I am so thankful for such a great appointment. It's encouraging to read a positive story since I am going a little stir crazy (as all of us do, haha).

tower--I am sorry you are going through this...but I think what peanut had to say is really cool and hopefully applicable to your situation! I feel like your clinic is not handling things well. The sonographer needs to be a lot more sensitive and thoughtful about things, even if he/she thinks something is wrong, it's not helpful to anyone to say negative/unsettling things. And then for the doctor to just ask if you want to terminate and you have no information or answers?! I would want to punch someone. Just hang in there...even if that number is high, considering all of the info you've shared with us, I feel like odds are still in favor for a good outcome. Just because one scan showed a higher number with no other indications of problems, and the baby possibly not even being in the best position to do the reading? I know it's impossible to not worry about it, but try and keep your hopes up and focus on the positives. <3

Love you, ladies!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

all I found at gender.com is a bunch of links to chinese gender prediction and home test like a HPT but for gender and gender selection. Did I go to a wrong site?


----------



## Tower6

Yes!! Go to in-gender and post and ask for the nurses opinions and they will give :) would you post my lo too? Yay I was hoping I could try that site too!!


----------



## peanutmomma

*Tower*- I uploaded mine and then yours on a different one. Hope we get some answers soon


----------



## cassafrass

kdk <3 <3


----------



## Tower6

Kdk you are on my mind... Been thinking about you all day hun- your angel will forever have &#128099;on my heart


----------



## Tower6

Peanut- if we get any guesses will you post me a link so I can see? Thanks girlie

I &#10084; you!!!


----------



## Angeltk42

Tower that is an awful experience and completely ridiculous that you endured that kind of insensitivity! :( I can't relate fully to your specific situation but I have had health professionals talk to me in such a heartless way when I was miscarrying my LO last year that I am so petrified to go to the ER because of some doctors lack of heart! When I read that the doctor asked you if u wanted to terminate b4 you were even told anything is disgusting! I literally wanted to hit him! I am so sorry and like everyone has said and based on your experience you must stay hopeful! It sounds like the baby wasn't in a good position during scan and something tells me that the baby is perfectly fine and if he/she moved the reading would be more accurate! :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

kdk im so, so sorry hun :hugs: thinking of you xx

peanut- lovely pic! :flower: xx

Sorry wasnt around yesterday, i had an awful sickness bug. I had my bloods done yest morn to check immunity for parvovirus/slapped cheek but given yesterday im not thinking the kids had a similar virus- fingers crossed! x


----------



## miss_kseniya

*KDK* my heart goes out to you hun, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I remember the day they told me my first pregnancy was ectopic and they needed to remove both the baby and the tube. I just felt numb as it was still my little baby and even at only 6.5 weeks I had become very attached and protective. You will find the strength to heal in time though and be able to try again for your rainbow baby. You'll never, ever forget beanie but you will find some peace with your sad experience eventually. Much love and hugs to you and your family xx

*Tower* what an awful experience hun. Some doctors just do not know how to deliver potentially serious or scary news. Especially as the worry could have been avoided until the blood tests were done and they had a more accurate picture. Hopefully baby is fine and it was just the sonogropher struggling to take the measurements properly. Big hugs hun.

*Peanut *lovely scan :)

Someone else said they are a peach this week (I can't remember now sorry). Yay though for almost ending first tri and moving on to second :)


----------



## lovehearts

So glad all was well at your scan peanut :) 

Hope everyone else is good today. 

Sorry to hear you had the sick bug lora but fx it was that the kids had! 

Xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow tower, that's absolutely terrible. I swear some doctors need to go to compassion school! Hugs to you. Sounds like everything will work out ok, hope so!

Peanut, I did the home gender kit. I used the GenderMaker brand with my dd and this time. With my dd it was purple and then slightly pink so I guess it was right. I waited until 16-18 weeks to use it. This time I took it at 9 weeks which is ok but early (they claim it gets more accurate later in pregnancy), it turned dark blue then purple then very pink so I have no idea! Lol. The tests are just for fun anyway but wish they would at least just show one color!


----------



## Ema 8

Kdk24 said:


> Well lovely ladies... We are gracefully bowing out. Had my genetic scan and baby is missing an arm and only has half a leg on the left side. Also, baby has a shortened umbilical cord causing little one to twist and develop spinal problems. They like it might be scar tissue from a previous d&c that caused these abnormalities to happen very early on in developement.
> There is no chance of baby recovery and developing normally, so we've chosen to terminate!
> I'm so heartbroken! Good news is, there's no reason we can't try again in 2-3 months!
> I'm so glad I found such a wonderful group of women to share this experience with!!! Best of luck!!!

i have no words what to say kdk24 i can feel ur pain:cry: feeling soo sorry ,u r too brave to write it down all here for us !stay strong we all are with u !


----------



## teacup22

13 weeks tomorrow!! Is that 2nd tri? 
Hope everyone's is ok, Tower :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> 13 weeks tomorrow!! Is that 2nd tri?
> Hope everyone's is ok, Tower :hugs:

I think its when you turn 14 weeks you move into 2nd tri? Least thats what it says under the 2nd tri heading on here! xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Also, what date is everyone going by? My first scan put me at 4th Nov (what i thought) but my 2nd scan put me at 1st Nov. Which is most accurate :shrug: I know I must have implanted quite early as i got my bfp 9dpo x


----------



## teacup22

My scan lady said they don't change your due date unless the scan was 7+ days out... I was measuring 12+3 at 12+4 and she said no point changing it x


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> My scan lady said they don't change your due date unless the scan was 7+ days out... I was measuring 12+3 at 12+4 and she said no point changing it x

Yeah shes changed my date to Nov 1st, they go by the 12 week scan here, because thats the dating scan, the earlier scans are only viability scans. Only 3 days either way though! x


----------



## sunnysun

Really sorry to hear the news KDK, it broke my heart reading your story. You're in my thoughts.


Peanut great picture !!

I'm one of the last ones in the month, hopefully getting there too this time .


----------



## peanutmomma

there are always people thinking 13 weeks is second trimester and those who think 14 weeks. It depends on your doctor and if you are using LMP date as being pregnant or Conception or ovulation date. If you go by the later then 38 weeks Divided into 3 part sis 12weeks and 6 days, or 13 weeks. If you use LMP then 40 divided into 3 parts is 13 weeks and three days. SO, I guess whichever you prefer. My tickers all say I am 12 weeks and 6 days pregnant although 12 week scan says 12 weeks and 4 days. SO, like I said either way you choose to do it. 
My doctor says 13 weeks because technically the day we turn 13 weeks if you think about it 13 weeks has already been accomplished and 13+1 is treally the start of the 14th week.


----------



## peanutmomma

*Tower*- all I have gotten from that website is that my pictures don't show a nub. I am going to try one more that I will need to scan in I guess and hope they see the nub on it. I can see the nub on it, but my scanner is wacko so Hope I can get it. I will let you know if there is a response for yours


----------



## Gemie

Lora scans are most accurate around 12 weeks they will always go by that date :)


----------



## teacup22

Gemie said:


> Lora scans are most accurate around 12 weeks they will always go by that date :)

I wonder why mine said to keep my lmp date then?


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> Lora scans are most accurate around 12 weeks they will always go by that date :)

Could you please change mine to 1st Nov then Gem :) xx


----------



## lovehearts

With Tyler they moved my date by a day, I'm wondering if they will move this one. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. We have been gardening and house stuff. Now I'm considering taking my kindle to bed as my husband is on a stag do! So rock and roll!


----------



## peanutmomma

lovehearts said:


> With Tyler they moved my date by a day, I'm wondering if they will move this one.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. We have been gardening and house stuff. Now I'm considering taking my kindle to bed as my husband is on a stag do! So rock and roll!

we have been doing some gardening and stuff too. Well, DH has been working on my rocking chair most of the day. I helped his brother pick up the trash in the yard then, decided that planting a bunch of flower seeds sounded fun. LOL


----------



## Ema 8

Good morning girls it's 10am here I'm texting from bed wanted to see what's going on here before breakfast lol how r u all doing? Girls don't move to 2nd tri on Monday I have my scan on Monday!!! I want u guys to make gender guesses for me too :D I'm excited I want to share my excitement with u all! So don't move!!! Wait for a day more for me!


----------



## peanutmomma

Ema 8 said:


> Good morning girls it's 10am here I'm texting from bed wanted to see what's going on here before breakfast lol how r u all doing? Girls don't move to 2nd tri on Monday I have my scan on Monday!!! I want u guys to make gender guesses for me too :D I'm excited I want to share my excitement with u all! So don't move!!! Wait for a day more for me!

even if we move to Second trimester hun. Our group is in the Pregnancy Groups not just 1st trimester. We are here with each other to the end and possibly longer. We will be here for everyone no matter when they go to another Trimester promise. And I don't know if I want to go to 2nd trimester on Sunday as LMP date shows on my tickers or wait til when 13 weeks will be from 12 week scan? Plus, really for me I am not moving forums I am just personally into second trimester. I say this because I have been scoping out the bump pictures thread in second trimester recently as has Tower LOL. And well, there is a lady there that isn't much further along than all of us/ She was sharing that people in public are telling her how small her bump is and the such. Well, quite a few other ladies pretty much went off on her telling her she is rude because she is always talking about how everyone elses bumps are so much bigger than hers, and these ladies are telling her she is just there to rub it in. Well, I have talked with the lady that is showing small when she was in 1st trimester and she is actually very nice. She hates that this is her baby #2 and she is so small. She comments because she said she has some bump eenvy because she doesn't look pregnant.
I don't want to deal with people like that when I have my loving mommy family here in our group. So, bring on second trimester for us all. And Third and Happy healthy babies for we will still be here sticking together.:happydance:


----------



## cassafrass

i think i figured this out ! forgive me if its massive :winkwink:
11 week scan pic .. lil one has mouth open :)

[URL=https://s1328.photobucket.com/user/cassafrassie/media/20130423_201753_zps42419bd5.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1328.photobucket.com/albums/w522/cassafrassie/20130423_201753_zps42419bd5.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tower6

I am in second tri but staying here so I hope we just move trimesters together- within the same month. I'm more grateful for great relationships and support than who's a week or 2 or 3 ahead of others :) I wouldn't even feel comfortable joining in a new groups thread, this is my home :) an I love you all! Thanks for all the support too ladies! It's been a hard few days and I realized how badly I wish I had a Doppler but we just can't afford that, so I sit here waiting twiddling my thumbs hoping and praying when I go again IN A MONTH that hb is still there. What a horrible wait! 

I have doppler envy lol I have been thinking about selling some of my girls old clothes to a second hand shop in town to make the $50 and get the daily reassurance, if I feel I need it. Call me crazy but I think it would help me find a little peace in my moments of sadness/worry


----------



## Ema 8

thanks a ton peanut thats a great idea i will post the pic here so u all can guess for me :) it's so amazing with u guys,u r right tower feel so homely and comfy with u guys =) i love u all! ahh i am soo excited to move forward with u guys and soon we put our huge bump pics in 3rd tri haha it will be soo much fun altogether yay :D
hey tower if u go for angel sounds doppler that way too cheap on ebay ! very affordable i got the same one with me :)
Cassafrass what a lovely pic of ur baby :) congrats hunny!


----------



## teacup22

Yay! 13 weeks! Having some uterus ache today. Think it's growing lol


----------



## lovehearts

Happy 13 weeks teacup and to anyone else changing weeks today, I am 12 weeks today! Had a little bit of cramping in the night, not painful but I noticed it, is this normal? I guess it's just growing pains? Xx


----------



## teacup22

lovehearts said:


> Happy 13 weeks teacup and to anyone else changing weeks today, I am 12 weeks today! Had a little bit of cramping in the night, not painful but I noticed it, is this normal? I guess it's just growing pains? Xx

Yes, mine aches a lot more when I need a wee! Tmi....
I'm a lot acheier this time around.


----------



## MandaAnda

I think some people who joined early on, when this thread was in the first trimester forum, think it may still be there. Once you subscribe to a thread, you often don't look to see what forum it's in. But this is in the pregnancy groups forum now, and that's where it'll stay. :)

I'm getting lots of stretchy aching now. I'm nervous since my NT scan is on Tuesday, and that's the scan when we saw all the problems with my angel. I hope Tuesday afternoon shows a very happily growing and developing baby. The reassurance scan at 10 weeks didn't flag up any concerns, but I'm very aware that that's early and baby too small to show too much detail. At least the technician was nice when I explained my history, and she said she couldn't see anything at that stage that concerned her, but of course more detail was needed at the NT scan. Oh, I just want it done now!


----------



## lovehearts

Glad to hear others are getting some stretching pains. 

I hope your scan goes well on Tuesday manda. X


----------



## miss_kseniya

Happy 13 weeks *Teacup* and 12 weeks *Lovehearts*.

Good luck for your scan on Tuesday *Manda*.

*Peanut* it always surprises me and saddens me to hear how horrible some people can be on forums. We are all here for the support and reassurance, particularly in the first few months when things can go so wrong. How awful for that poor woman to have genuine concerns and be belittled as being inconsiderate towards others because she wasn't as big. I know hormones don't help, but that just seems so awful. I think I will probaly just stay in this thread and browse through ones that seem relevant to me like I currently do. I don't think I've seen anyone say anything horrible in here.

Hello to anyone who posts after me too :)


----------



## Ema 8

good luck manda :) also wish me luck guys my scan is tmrw morning 9:30 am,right now its 9:30pm i want time to fly :D


----------



## Ema 8

lovehearts said:


> Happy 13 weeks teacup and to anyone else changing weeks today, I am 12 weeks today! Had a little bit of cramping in the night, not painful but I noticed it, is this normal? I guess it's just growing pains? Xx

yeah hun it's normal i do have it sometimes don't worry:flower:


----------



## MandaAnda

Best wishes for the scan, Ema!


----------



## Gemie

Good luck for the scans tomorrow girls! Mine is Wednesday eeeeek I'm nervous but excited :)

I'm also 12 weeks today. It's a good day :) xx


----------



## cassafrass

Good morning lovies .. sending hugs to all and hoping you have a great day !! Good luck with the scans girls !! 

I have some tenderness too and I know I'm growing ... the ultrasound tech said baby has a ton of room ... seems my uterus isn't wasting time stretching out lol I look about 5 months along and my uterues is two fingers under my belly botton. I was ginormous with ds all belly so she said thats why ... oh well baby bumps rock!


----------



## sunnysun

Good luck with your scans Manda, Ema and Gemie!

I have one tomorrow too but it's a 9th week one- finger crossed all is ok.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Oooh, more scans tomorrow. Good luck ladies.

Happy 12 weeks *Gemie*


----------



## peanutmomma

So, either I am a peach and 13 weeks today if I choose to still use LMP date, or I still have 2 days. Since everyone always says a few days won't make a difference I will go with I am a peach I am just in the middle of he two sizes based on baby's length. LOL And I just want to say I am in the 2nd trimester because it will put a lot of stress off me. 
Hope everyone is doing alright today. It is 10 in the morning here, the birds are singing all the windows are open and it's sunny. So another great one here today i am feeling.
I wake up with uterus pain I am thinking it is, every morning and a few times in the night. Always I have to wee sooo bad. But, I get random little twinges throughout the day too. I can't wait for those all tyo be peanut moving and punching and kicking LOL.


----------



## peanutmomma

Happy New fruit day to everyone too


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm a new fruit tomorrow... based on everyone else's tickers, it looks like I'll be a lime! Yay!  I have quite a belly already too. I keep meaning to take a pic but haven't yet. I think since it's only been nine months since I delivered my baby girl. I'm glad I at least lost all my pregnancy weight from her before I started gaining again! :)


----------



## laura3103

Good luck for all the scans this week roll on next week never wanted a week to go so fast can't wait till next Thursday I get to see my hopefully big jelly bean!! Xxx


----------



## grich2011

Yay so many people change fruit on Sunday! 12 weeks today and I have my scan tomorrow 2 can't come soon enough! 

Did they still want you to come with a full bladder does anyone know?


----------



## Gemie

grich2011 said:


> Yay so many people change fruit on Sunday! 12 weeks today and I have my scan tomorrow 2 can't come soon enough!
> 
> Did they still want you to come with a full bladder does anyone know?

Yes they will do . X


----------



## Dazed125

My scan letter said come with a full bladder x


----------



## peanutmomma

good luck to everyone with scans this week too. Ema I can't wait to see the pics hun


----------



## Gemie

I'm sad :cry: I don't want to go into why on here and put a downer on you lovely ladies. I'm sure ill be fine, just been reading and thinking, I dont know why I do it.

I'll be fine tomorrow I just need sleep.

Sorry for the off load girls xx


----------



## babymonkey18

so many scans! I'm excited, can't wait to see them. :)

Gem, I hope you feel better! We are all here for you. Sometimes I find myself reading too much, too...do I remind myself to take a step back, breathe, and remember odds are things are great. Hugs!

I don't have my first scan for prob another month, but I have my first appt wednesday! Feels like I've been waiting forever. Praying for favor that I can hear the hb on a doppler...I'll be 10 weeks so I think there is a decent chance.


----------



## cassafrass

gem :hugs: sleep sweet


----------



## Tower6

Im freaking myself out today after reading about things that could be going on with my lo and I have some really good/confident moments and then ones where I literally just break down and ball my eyes out. I think we just need to go through things however we need to at the time to truly process them and come out on the other side otherwise the stress/worry will still harbor in our hearts and bodies without our knowledge and erupt all at once. 

I'm here if anyone needs to vent. Love you all


----------



## Tower6

Peanut- what was your hb? I remember you were gonna post it but I think I missed it if you did :)


----------



## Tower6

grich2011 said:


> Yay so many people change fruit on Sunday! 12 weeks today and I have my scan tomorrow 2 can't come soon enough!
> 
> Did they still want you to come with a full bladder does anyone know?

Mine said to drink 24 ounces of water before the appointment. My baby was sleeping this time and was bouncing everywhere at the 10 week so I would recommend a little orange juice too ;)


----------



## Ema 8

i am back girls ! saw my miracle baby really it is a miracle in there can't believe that it's really inside me ! Baby exactly measuring 12week+6days ,it was the moment to cherish when i saw my baby's little hands,5 little fingers,legs omg it's the happiest day of my life! saw the baby's heart beating fast 151 bpm,the sonographer said everything is fine,the baby was kicking his legs and jumping all the way hehe it was all unbelievable ! i also had my down syndrome blood test now praying for good results!
guess for me girls hope u all enjoy the pics!:flower:
 



Attached Files:







image_1367202917717921.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 8









image_1367203121862234.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8









five little fingers.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7









hand.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 8









image_1367204391376058.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ema 8

few more !!:flower:
 



Attached Files:







legs.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5









legss.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6









151bpm.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babymonkey18

So wonderful, ema! Thanks for sharing. Baby is today giving a thumbs up in that one pic :)


----------



## Perplexed

That is so awesome Ema. So glad for you! It can be pretty emotional to see baby, I know I felt like crying when I saw the heartbeat! It's like I can't believe there's a tiny person inside me. It's so amazing! :hugs:


----------



## Angeltk42

Congrats ema! Beautiful baby! :)


----------



## teacup22

So lovely Ema!! Congrats x


----------



## zowiey

Lovely scans Ema! You got lots of pics :)

Gemie, hope you're ok :hugs: & I'm sure I'm talking for everyone when I say you can talk about whatever you need too, lord knows I've offloaded on you all enough! Hope you feel better today :hugs:

Laura, my scan is next weds, I feel like its going to drrraaaaaggggg!

Tower, :hugs: to you to sweets, I hope today is a better day. xx

:wave: to anyone I may have missed! Hope you are all doing well, we're all nearly in the second trimester! How has that happened :happydance:

I had a meltdown last night, I couldn't find either twin with the doppler, and got stupidly upset! I found them once I'd calmed down, but now hubby has said if I do it again he's taking it off me! It's probably what I need tbh. I promised I wouldn't be obsessive about it, but I am :dohh: Really should drag my ass out of bed, I have the day off & don't really want to spend it in bed, plus I'm really wanting some toast with lots of branston rich & fruity sauce on it ;) my mouths watering at the thought!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Fab scans *Ema*. How lovely. We've got ours on Friday and I am excited, nervous, calm, scared, happy all at the same time, lol.

Hugs to *Tower* and *Gemie* and anyone else who needs one.

Someone is 12 weeks yesterday too....can't remember who sorry, but happy 12 weeks


----------



## LoraLoo

Lovely pics Ema :)

Zowiey Ive limited myself to once a week now. Theyre still so small and hard to find it is so stressful when you cant find it straight away :nope: Glad you managed to find them though :) 

Cant wait til we can feel kicks, hopefully that will reassure us a bit more! xx


----------



## lovehearts

Lovely pics Ema, what brilliant images! 

Good luck to anyone else who has appointments today.

I still use my doppler every 2-3 days when i feel like i need too. My morning sickness seems to have left the building (for now) and Yesterday when i got up i didnt even look pregnant! So im feeling like iv imagined the last 3 months and its all been a weird dream! roll on friday when i have my scan! 

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Just thought I'd share bump pic, 13+3! Seems to have shrunk! Maybe because Ive been quite sick for the last 4 days with a virus?? P.S Excuse my PJ bottoms :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Iphone 013.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Gemie

Looking good lora! X


----------



## lovehearts

Gorgeous bump lora :) x


----------



## Angeltk42

Doctors appointment in a little bit! Of course nervous! I want everything to be ok so bad that I drive myself crazy! Hahaha 

:hugs:


----------



## Ema 8

Thanku soo much girls !! Guess gender for me pls:)


----------



## Gemie

Ema 8 said:


> i am back girls ! saw my miracle baby really it is a miracle in there can't believe that it's really inside me ! Baby exactly measuring 12week+6days ,it was the moment to cherish when i saw my baby's little hands,5 little fingers,legs omg it's the happiest day of my life! saw the baby's heart beating fast 151 bpm,the sonographer said everything is fine,the baby was kicking his legs and jumping all the way hehe it was all unbelievable ! i also had my down syndrome blood test now praying for good results!
> guess for me girls hope u all enjoy the pics!:flower:

Oh these pictures are just adorable I bet you're so proud :cloud9:


----------



## gardenofedens

Morning ladies! 

Zowie, sorry you had trouble finding the twins. I'm glad you did eventually. Try not to stress and like Lora, maybe limit how often you use it. I only do it once per week also as I found it too stressful when I couldn't find baby and stress isn't good for you or the babies! When is your scan next week? Mine is next Thursday afternoon.

Gem, hope everything is ok, hugs

Lovely pics ema! I don't know anything about the different theories so I'll leave the guessing to the other ladies. 

Good luck to those with appts coming up!


----------



## buddyIV

:hugs: *Gem*...Hope you feel better after a nights sleep x

Those scan pics are fab *Ema*, it's amazing how much detail you can see! No clue on the gender (I know nothing about that stuff!), but I'm sure one of the lovely ladies on here will take a guess soon 

Good luck with the scan tomorrow *Manda* :flower:

You look great *Lora*...lovely bump!

AFM: I've been feeling way better the last couple of days (just the odd wave of nausea, a gag, and then fine!) but rather than feeling happy about it, I'm worried! I know everything is probably fine, but it's a looooong wait till the 9th when I get my scan.

On an unrelated note: I finished my PhD thesis yesterday. It's at the printers right now, and I get to submit it tomorrow. I'm going to celebrate with cake and by buying some nice maternity clothes :happydance:


----------



## LoraLoo

Im sure everything will be fine at scan buddy! Ive been feeling better for about 2 weeks now (apart from the sickness bug :dohh: typical!) 

Deffo a reason to celebrate too! Enjoy! xx


----------



## peanutmomma

*Ema*- Aww such great pictures I am thinking Girl for some reason. 

*Lora*- You look fabulous I commented on FB too.

*Zowie*- sorry the twins were playing tricks on you and hiding

*Angel*- good luck with Doctor Appointment today

Everyone else Hello, good morning it is 11 am here. The sun is out again and my fur-baby is watching her birds out the window. Now she is afraid to go outside (fine with me) but she loves to watch the birds and meow at them all the time. 
We built a fire last night to start cleaning up the yard clippings and cut down tress branches. It was so pretty and relaxing. We plan to have another one tonight. 

*Tower*- I did say I would put up baby's HB after some guessed. It was 161 and when I asked the Doctor how true the theory is about if it is a boy the HB will be under 140 and a girl over 140. He said it is pretty accurate, but that it isn't really accurate until after 24 weeks as that's when the babies HB will begin to slow down and become closer the ranges. At this point the baby could be 130-180 and it still be a boy or girl. So, I guess I will see where Baby peanut is in a little under 12 weeks then.

I got woke up by a call this morning from my Doctors office with the overall results from the NT scan and t18 scan. No bad news at all. My over all ratios combines were 1 in 12,000. That is 1 in 591 for the Downs Syndrome and with the blood proteins added made the overall. * Tower*- I really hope they call you sooner than later and tell you yours is just fine. I love you twin


----------



## Angeltk42

Doctors appt went good. Routine monthly visit Weight (down two pounds) Not actively trying to lose some fluff so that was ok hahaha, urine, BP slightly lower and still within normal. 2 Nurses could not find little bears HB with doppler they finally went to get doctor to see if he could. But he opted to just go for the primitive sonogram machine in office instead. So got to see a grainy kinda crappy sonogram of the baby! lol But she/he was in there wriggling and bouncing away and the HB was flickering away too! 

Doctor said baby is still so small and deep in me so that's why it was hard to pick up on doppler. Plus as we all know I am an extra fluffy gal so not easy to find on doppler because of that! He saw the HB so he was happy and said my uterus and cervix looked good. I had a LEEP about a decade ago so I have to have monthly Cervix checks to make sure my cervix stays long and closed. He said mine looked and felt great. Such a relief till the next panic!!! hahaha

No real scan until gender/anatomy scan at 20 weeks though. It was a real bummer!! :( Because today's scan was reassuring but not that great and definitely no pics. So a little disappointed on that front but just grateful that the LO was happy and healthy in there so that's all that matters!! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Good morning ladies (for you UK ladies it is only 9:50 am California time). I have my scan today, and I can't wait to add my little cub's picture to the thread a long with everyone else's! My scan isn't until 3:00, so many of you probably won't see until tomorrow. 
I am still nervous, but trying to be positive that everything will be fine.

I had a lot of stretchy pain on Saturday night. DH gave my tummy a rub down with cocoa butter and it felt so nice. :) I am starting to remember how sore the tummy can get once in the second and third trimester.

I'm going to be moving over to second trimester once I see my scan is all good! I'm 13+3 today, and once I see all is good, I feel it will be a good time to move over.


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Good morning ladies (for you UK ladies it is only 9:50 am California time). I have my scan today, and I can't wait to add my little cub's picture to the thread a long with everyone else's! My scan isn't until 3:00, so many of you probably won't see until tomorrow.
> I am still nervous, but trying to be positive that everything will be fine.
> 
> I had a lot of stretchy pain on Saturday night. DH gave my tummy a rub down with cocoa butter and it felt so nice. :) I am starting to remember how sore the tummy can get once in the second and third trimester.
> 
> I'm going to be moving over to second trimester once I see my scan is all good! I'm 13+3 today, and once I see all is good, I feel it will be a good time to move over.

I can't wait for your scan!! I have to live vicariously through you for a scan pic! lol LO is going to be good I just know it!! :) Good vibes going toward you!! 
How sweet of hubby to rub your tummy!! :)


----------



## Gemie

BubsMom17 said:


> Good morning ladies (for you UK ladies it is only 9:50 am California time). I have my scan today, and I can't wait to add my little cub's picture to the thread a long with everyone else's! My scan isn't until 3:00, so many of you probably won't see until tomorrow.
> I am still nervous, but trying to be positive that everything will be fine.
> 
> I had a lot of stretchy pain on Saturday night. DH gave my tummy a rub down with cocoa butter and it felt so nice. :) I am starting to remember how sore the tummy can get once in the second and third trimester.
> 
> I'm going to be moving over to second trimester once I see my scan is all good! I'm 13+3 today, and once I see all is good, I feel it will be a good time to move over.

Eek! Can't wait for pics :)


----------



## peanutmomma

*Bubsmom*- Oh, I can't wait for your pictures only 5 hours to go Yippee!!! I bet baby will be real cute and do fun stuff like baby peanut did, as in wave and do just adorable things. I have started to talk on 2nd trimester thread already, But my loyalty will always be with everyone here.
Today I woke up and looked in the mirror across the room and I noticed that I now have a little bump when laying down. LOL So exciting. I have read a few stories of ladies on BNB talking about how they have a bump laying down but not standing up. I am the Total opposite I have a bump started that you all have seen in my pictures but I haven't really had one laying down til now


----------



## BubsMom17

I have NO bump laying down, but it really popped out this weekend. Yesterday my sister told me, "You look so preg today! Not bloated, but preg!" Then before I went to bed last night, my mom (who lives with us), said, "Wow you look pregnant! You lost the bloat! It looks like a round pregnant belly now!" :) So happy the chub seems to have left!


----------



## BubsMom17

OK, this may be a really silly question... but my scale at home weighs me five pounds less than the one at the doctor! My doc said not to fret about it, but I can't stand it!
If went according to the doctor's numbers, I would have gained 10 pounds! By my numbers, 4.5!


----------



## peanutmomma

my doctors scale weighs me a bit more too. I just tend to go by my scale at home for the starting weight then add from there. Fortunately, my Doctor's office is going by my weight from the first appointment and by the WIC office. I have gained just under 4lbs. of I go by the WIC office compared to my scale. Every time I am at the doctor's office I have a full bladder and so far I have been a little constipated when I am there. So, I have gained 4.5 lbs. but, if I go by what I know my weight was arround the time we conceived. I happened to weigh myself on Feb. 12 as I was able to fit into these cute leggins and didn't look bloated or anything so I thought I was losing weight. Well, then I have gained almost 8-9 lbs. 
My doctor doesn't seem to worried about it


----------



## gardenofedens

My weight at the dr is always higher too. My theory is I'm fully clothed with shoes and a full bladder whereas at home I only weigh myself naked, after I've home to the bathroom and right after dd finishes nursing so I don't even have the milk weight, lol. I've gained 1.8 pounds as of two weeks ago at nine weeks. I should weigh myself again but I've eaten so so so much ice cream in the past week, I'm scared, lol! I gained weight way faster with my first pregnancy though.


----------



## BubsMom17

Yeah, my doc says they are more concerned about your rate of gain as opposed to the actual numbers. Since I always weigh more there, my rate of gain isn't really a concern.

I don't know why I stress about this so much... hormones I guess...


----------



## BubsMom17

gardenofedens said:


> My weight at the dr is always higher too. My theory is I'm fully clothed with shoes and a full bladder whereas at home I only weigh myself naked, after I've home to the bathroom and right after dd finishes nursing so I don't even have the milk weight, lol. I've gained 1.8 pounds as of a week or two ago. I should weigh myself again but I've eaten so so so much ice cream in the past week, I'm scared, lol!

Yeah! I always weigh myself first thing in the morning, naked, after I pee, before I eat or drink anything! I figure that is my real weight!


----------



## peanutmomma

that's is what I was always told is the best time to weigh your self after FMU before eating anything. because otherwise you are weighing higher than your true weight.


----------



## buddyIV

BubsMom17 said:


> Good morning ladies (for you UK ladies it is only 9:50 am California time). I have my scan today, and I can't wait to add my little cub's picture to the thread a long with everyone else's! My scan isn't until 3:00, so many of you probably won't see until tomorrow.
> I am still nervous, but trying to be positive that everything will be fine.
> 
> I had a lot of stretchy pain on Saturday night. DH gave my tummy a rub down with cocoa butter and it felt so nice. :) I am starting to remember how sore the tummy can get once in the second and third trimester.
> 
> I'm going to be moving over to second trimester once I see my scan is all good! I'm 13+3 today, and once I see all is good, I feel it will be a good time to move over.

Good luck with your scan today! So exciting when one of us is going to see their little baby; looking forward to hearing how it goes. x


----------



## mimomma

Had my NT scan today. Everything looks good so far! Baby was wiggly and turning around, it was a really nice experience. Measuring around 4-5 days ahead, but dr sticking with original due date. Here he/she is:
 



Attached Files:







#5.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Karenfla36

I am officially moving to 2nd tri! My 13 weeks starts tomorrow, but hey, i am anxious :)


----------



## gardenofedens

BubsMom17 said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> My weight at the dr is always higher too. My theory is I'm fully clothed with shoes and a full bladder whereas at home I only weigh myself naked, after I've home to the bathroom and right after dd finishes nursing so I don't even have the milk weight, lol. I've gained 1.8 pounds as of a week or two ago. I should weigh myself again but I've eaten so so so much ice cream in the past week, I'm scared, lol!
> 
> Yeah! I always weigh myself first thing in the morning, naked, after I pee, before I eat or drink anything! I figure that is my real weight!Click to expand...

Ever since I started bfing, my weight is higher in the morning (bbs are full of milk!) than in the evening when bbs are worn out and almost empty so I use my evening weight.  But I'll always use whatever is less, lol


----------



## Gemie

mimomma said:


> Had my NT scan today. Everything looks good so far! Baby was wiggly and turning around, it was a really nice experience. Measuring around 4-5 days ahead, but dr sticking with original due date. Here he/she is:

Beautiful! I say girl :)


----------



## lovehearts

Great scan mimomma, glad all was well xx


----------



## BubsMom17

mimomma said:


> Had my NT scan today. Everything looks good so far! Baby was wiggly and turning around, it was a really nice experience. Measuring around 4-5 days ahead, but dr sticking with original due date. Here he/she is:

Yay! So glad to welcome another little jelly bean to the board!


----------



## laura3103

Evening girls!!

Hope everyone is ok I'm shattered again can't wait for this to pass doesn't help that I don't seem to want anything to eat I can't even force myself to eat so its making me even worse!! 

On another not today I have had yet another bargain brought a Mothercare spin pushchair for £25 so I'm happy it's in brilliant condition just missing the bumper bar but gonna see if my luna one fits it ( I'm a cheap lol )


----------



## Gemie

Where from Laura?? That's amazing :shock:


I had my blood results back today and I'm anaemic so that's why I've been uber tired! I knew it was something more than the norm


----------



## lovehearts

Bargain pram laura. 

Glad you got it sorted gemie xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Just heard on a fb group that a friend of mine lost his baby. They had a hell of a time getting pregnant and lost him in utero over the weekend. She'll be induced and he'll be born sleeping tomorrow at 38 weeks. RIP Baby Greyson. :cry:


----------



## Angeltk42

gardenofedens said:


> Just heard on a fb group that a friend of mine lost his baby. They had a hell of a time getting pregnant and lost him in utero over the weekend. She'll be induced and he'll be born sleeping tomorrow at 38 weeks. RIP Baby Greyson. :cry:

:cry: oh my that is sooooo sad!!! :cry:


----------



## laura3103

Gemie said:


> Where from Laura?? That's amazing :shock:
> 
> 
> I had my blood results back today and I'm anaemic so that's why I've been uber tired! I knew it was something more than the norm

Off the pushchair selling page on fb chick well chuffed with it! It's gonna be my second pram as I'm having a new oyster ( FOB is buying it :happydance: ) but I couldn't miss the bargain!


----------



## laura3103

gardenofedens said:


> Just heard on a fb group that a friend of mine lost his baby. They had a hell of a time getting pregnant and lost him in utero over the weekend. She'll be induced and he'll be born sleeping tomorrow at 38 weeks. RIP Baby Greyson. :cry:

How awful :cry:


----------



## Tower6

Omg that is so horrible. I wonder how people make it through some things in life like that, and kdk's situation, all I can say is they are stronger than I am and my heart breaks for everyone that goes through these kinds of things. We lost my niece February 19th I found out 30 minutes after we found out I was pregnant, watching my sister go through loosing a child (even a 20 yr old child) I just thought... How do you go on? I commend the strength that people find to keep going after times like those. 

My mom said to me..." baby girl, if God brings you to it, he will bring you through it"

Not that it would ever "help" me understand any of the things that happen at the moment but that is a good way to think about how you do go on, even though we may never fully understand.

Hope everyone is well! I'm still just trying to get by day by day an having a lot of "moments" but just trying to remind myself of all the ways this baby was truly a miracle in our lives and that there is a reason God gave us this baby when he did. 

The new ultrasound pic is adorable!!! Congrats!! I am goin to guess girl for the sex :)

Have a great day ladies, can't wait to see all these babies!!!


----------



## brinib

Had my scan today and all is well with my little one! He or she is VERY busy just like big brother-- there was so much wriggling and dancing around that it took almost an hour for them to get the nuchal measurement. I didn't mind ;) I don't know what the measurement is, but they said it looks fine. Baby is measuring a little big, maybe 12+4. The tech said, "are you sure about your dates?" and I thought, OMG is my baby not growing? But no it's big just like DS-- he is very tall and was 9lb 3oz at birth so I'm betting this one is big too. This baby didn't really seem real to me until today-- DH said I was grinning the whole time looking at the screen. I think it's too blurry for nub theory but I welcome any guesses. My heart thinks boy, but I was wrong with DS so who knows.

Then I came home back to reality where my 15 month old didn't take a nap and was a complete sobbing disaster all afternoon. Oh well.
 



Attached Files:







Tinky! 4.29.13.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tower6

I'm gonna go with a boy!!


----------



## Ema 8

congrats brinib i will say boy too congrats hun:)


----------



## Ema 8

my baby is peach today :D yay!!


----------



## Ema 8

gardenofedens said:


> Just heard on a fb group that a friend of mine lost his baby. They had a hell of a time getting pregnant and lost him in utero over the weekend. She'll be induced and he'll be born sleeping tomorrow at 38 weeks. RIP Baby Greyson. :cry:

that's so heart breaking! may God give strength to the mommy :(


----------



## teacup22

Does anyone else keep accidentally unsubscribing to this thread..
Then I think hmm why has no one said anything when it's just me pressed the silly button!


----------



## Perplexed

gardenofedens said:


> Just heard on a fb group that a friend of mine lost his baby. They had a hell of a time getting pregnant and lost him in utero over the weekend. She'll be induced and he'll be born sleeping tomorrow at 38 weeks. RIP Baby Greyson. :cry:

That's so terrible it breaks my heart. 

But I also believe what Tower6's mom said, that if God brings you to it he will carry you through it.


----------



## zowiey

13 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## lovehearts

Im so sorry for your friend gardenofedens. 

Welcome back teacup :rofl: :rofl: 

Happy 13 weeks Zowiey.

Any scans today ladies?

xx


----------



## pcct

Hey girls wondering if I can join :) 
I am due 14th November :)


----------



## Ema 8

yea sure pcct ur most welcome here :)


----------



## pcct

I'll share a little about about me - ttc for 6 years and had our first ivf cycle in feb transferred 1 little embie and got pur first bfp 2nd marcth am now almost 12 weeks :dance: 
Am 26 and oh is 28 I had had 2 scans so far 6w which we saw heartbeat and again at 9w1d :) I have my 12 week scan next week which I will be 13w1d :) 

It's so lovely to be here and to see all the people due around the same time :)


----------



## Creative

_*removed as per forum rules*_


----------



## pcct

Thanks :) yeah I'll join there too :)


----------



## lovehearts

Welcome pcct :) xx


----------



## Dazed125

Welcome pcct x


----------



## Dazed125

To everyone who had scans at about 9 weeks, did any of your babies have umbilical hernias? My gyny yesterday said that my lo had one and that all beans do as some of the bowel grows outside before finally completely disappearing back inside at 10-12 weeks.....but it's still made me worry something's wrong!


----------



## LoraLoo

Welcome pcct :flower:

Congrats to all the ladies that have had scans- all the pics are lovely! Who is still waiting on their 12 week scan now? Im on the count down to my 20 week one :haha: Not that Im impatient or anything! 

GardenofEdens, Im so sorry to hear about your friends baby. If you feel able to you could point them in the direction of SANDS, it was an absolute lifeline for me when we lost Eve x

How is everyone else?

Im feeling really good today :) My little lady got her place at our chosen school, and its beautiful out there today! A little bit of sunshine puts you in such a better mood! x


----------



## teacup22

Dazed125 said:


> To everyone who had scans at about 9 weeks, did any of your babies have umbilical hernias? My gyny yesterday said that my lo had one and that all beans do as some of the bowel grows outside before finally completely disappearing back inside at 10-12 weeks.....but it's still made me worry something's wrong!

I don't think the insides migrate from the umbilical cord until 12 weeks...
Seems a bit pointless to mention something every baby has though?

How long till 20 week scan Lora? Mine is just less than 7 weeks.. AGES :(


----------



## tamsiewho

Hi all, I popped by a while ago, but haven't really been on much, just lurking in the background, looking at all the beautiful scans!

I'm ten weeks now, can't wait for first scan in two weeks.

Glad to see everyone is doing well :)


----------



## 2nd time

Scan tomorrow can't wait


----------



## Gemie

2nd time said:


> Scan tomorrow can't wait

Me too! What time is yours?

I'm so sorry for your friend gardenofedens that's just unimaginable :cry:

*laura* can you link me to the pram selling page on fb please :)


----------



## Angeltk42

Well I have been MS free for days had the confidence of a rockstar then today it hit me like a ton of bricks :( ugh worst session yet! :( not a happy camper this morning seeing as I have to leave for work in 15 mins :'(


----------



## zowiey

Hello pcct & tamsie :wave:

Pcct, in an ivf'er too :) second time lucky for us!
Tamsie, love your avatar

Lora, I've been feeling better the last few days, more energy & no sickness, until last night :dohh: but generally I'm slowly feeling more human-yay!

Hello everyone else :wave:

I stupidly changed my heating times yesterday, as I was being tight, thinking its May tomorrow, I don't need it coming on as much as it, but now I'm bloody freezing! Might go & stick it on for an hour ;)


----------



## Dazed125

teacup22 said:


> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> To everyone who had scans at about 9 weeks, did any of your babies have umbilical hernias? My gyny yesterday said that my lo had one and that all beans do as some of the bowel grows outside before finally completely disappearing back inside at 10-12 weeks.....but it's still made me worry something's wrong!
> 
> I don't think the insides migrate from the umbilical cord until 12 weeks...
> Seems a bit pointless to mention something every baby has though?
> 
> (Click to expand...

I know! That's what made me worry about it :-(

Like maybe it should be more inside by now because I'm nearly 10 weeks

Well, 3 weeks to worry about it before next scan


----------



## lovehearts

Im still waiting for my scan lora. Its on Friday. 3 sleeps (soooo long) 

i too thought i was MS free now but havnt felt that good today, constant eating seems to settle it though. Not sure if my bean is having a growth spurt as had stretching pains yesterday :shrug:


----------



## peanutmomma

brinib said:


> Had my scan today and all is well with my little one! He or she is VERY busy just like big brother-- there was so much wriggling and dancing around that it took almost an hour for them to get the nuchal measurement. I didn't mind ;) I don't know what the measurement is, but they said it looks fine. Baby is measuring a little big, maybe 12+4. The tech said, "are you sure about your dates?" and I thought, OMG is my baby not growing? But no it's big just like DS-- he is very tall and was 9lb 3oz at birth so I'm betting this one is big too. This baby didn't really seem real to me until today-- DH said I was grinning the whole time looking at the screen. I think it's too blurry for nub theory but I welcome any guesses. My heart thinks boy, but I was wrong with DS so who knows.
> 
> Then I came home back to reality where my 15 month old didn't take a nap and was a complete sobbing disaster all afternoon. Oh well.

I am going with a boy for you too. the forehead looks my baby peanut's forehead and almost everyone thus far has said boy for us.


----------



## peanutmomma

welcome pcct we love new people to this group. 
Good luck on scans tomorrow ladies I know you will have awesome pictures to share. 
I am feeling pretty okay I suppose today. I am waiting cautiously to see if I get through this Tuesday without a migraine and vomiting. LOL It has occurred every Tuesday for the last three, so I am wondering if baby peanut will let momma have a break this time or if we are finally being a nice baby and not beating momma up!!! :baby:
I had to go out and buy bra extenders yesterday because my bras are just a little to snug AGAIN and I can't quite go to the next band size up as it is too big yet!! I suppose I am just used to them getting gradually bigger, but DH tells me last night they are really really big from where they were in the beginning of February. I don't think they are too bad I started as a 34B and not a full B either. The one I am favoring at the moment that has the extender on it is a 36C and I am a full C. I know they will egt a little bigger when milk comes in when baby comes. But, they won't get like two or three sizes bigger, right? :winkwink:

Well, I don't really have much else for the moment. Love you all ladies ttyl


----------



## Creative

peanutmomma said:


> I had to go out and buy bra extenders yesterday because my bras are just a little to snug AGAIN and I can't quite go to the next band size up as it is too big yet!! I suppose I am just used to them getting gradually bigger, but DH tells me last night they are really really big from where they were in the beginning of February. I don't think they are too bad I started as a 34B and not a full B either. The one I am favoring at the moment that has the extender on it is a 36C and I am a full C. I know they will egt a little bigger when milk comes in when baby comes. But, they won't get like two or three sizes bigger, right? :winkwink:
> l

I sucummbed and went bra shopping last week and bought the https://direct.asda.com/george/womens-lingerie/comfort-seamless-bra-black/G003991093,default,pd.html in all the colours. They are so comfortable and supportive. Not glamerous, but who cares. The moment I tried them on they felt amazing!!:happydance: It was the underwires that were getting to me.


----------



## Creative

And I also saw this and thought how pretty for when I'm BF. Hope they are still doing them when I know what size I shall want!!


----------



## lovehearts

wow who knew asda did nursing bras!


----------



## pcct

Hey thank you all so much for the warm welcome :flower: 
Could you send me the link to your fb group too :)
Good luck to the ladies who have there scans tomorrow :dance: 
Talkin of bra sizes peanut , I too haven't seen a diff but I know my bras r a little snug getting! I think am guna get measured and maybe just wear sport bras now. It's such a relieve to take it off as mine is so snug it's hurting :(


----------



## Gemie

_*Removed as per forum rules*_


----------



## pcct

Thanks :) sent a request over :) x


----------



## gardenofedens

Thank you all for the well wishes for my friend. I still can't believe it. *Loraloo*, what is SANDS? Is it here in the states or only where you are? If it's here too, I'll definitely pass along the info.


----------



## peanutmomma

Creative said:


> And I also saw this and thought how pretty for when I'm BF. Hope they are still doing them when I know what size I shall want!!

Wow! that is pretty. yeah, currently ALL of my bras are nursing bras. one without underwire and one sleeping. The rest have underwire, but are nursing too. I used to work in a maternity shop, so I was lucky and knew which ones were comfortable. We had to try on various clothing items so that we could actually describe the feel and fit to customers. I just bought the bras I have less than 4 weeks ago and didn't feel I wanted to go bra shopping again. Plus, the extenders have 4 more sets of hooks so I should be okay til after baby and can gradually make them smaller as my ribs and boobs get smaller.


----------



## BubsMom17

*Peanut* - When I was nursing, at least when the milk initially came in, I went from a full C/small D, to a full DD! It was CRAZY!!! DH couldn't keep his eyes off them! But they were not comfortable. They felt like rocks... after a few weeks they went down to a D, then after nursing was all done, back down to a C. I am a full C right now, and went from a 34 to a 36. I bought some nursing bras that were stretchy, almost like sports bras, and some nursing camis. I lived in those for weeks and weeks!


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh, in case anyone isn't on FB, here is my little cub as of yesterday at 13+3:



I am afraid it might be a boy again (I was kind of getting excited at the thought of a little girl... especially since my son has been a real beast lately!) This little bean was moving like no tomorrow!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

gardenofedens said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes for my friend. I still can't believe it. *Loraloo*, what is SANDS? Is it here in the states or only where you are? If it's here too, I'll definitely pass along the info.

Its the Stillbirth and Neonatal Death Charity hun, its based in the UK but people from all over use it (not sure if they have it in other countries now or not) there is an online support forum (which was absolutely invaluable to me), helpline number etc, lots of info and help. Some of my closest friends are people i met through SANDS. Bless them all :nope: :hugs:

Good luck to those with scans coming up, cant wait to see more babas! 

I have my consultant appt tomorrow, not looking forward to that. Im not sure really what they can offer me seeing as there was no cause for Alfies death and so nothing to really prevent this time iykwim? And Eves death wasnt pregnancy or birth related. Just reassurance I hope.

I like that Nursing bra creative, i didnt know ASDA did them. I have found it really hard to find a decent fitting and pretty nurtsing bra in the past. Matalans fit was just AWFUL! Marks and Spencers fot was nice, and comfy, but so ugly! Can anyone recommend some more please? :flower:


----------



## pcct

Love your scan pics bubs :cloud9: what makes u think it's a boy?


----------



## BubsMom17

pcct said:


> Love your scan pics bubs :cloud9: what makes u think it's a boy?

I don't know... just reminds me so much of my son I guess! I could be wrong, though. I was SURE my son was a girl up until the gender scan and it was clear as day he was a boy! I was shocked, because I was so sure! So maybe my instincts are backwards??? Who knows... I was really just hoping for a mellow-yellow jelly bean this time, but so far that is not the case! This little shrimpy was moving the whole time!


----------



## pcct

Aww bless well I do hope your wrong and comes gender scan it's a little girl :) am convinced am having a boy other half thinks girl , but aren't finding out so got a good few weeks to wait!


----------



## Dream.dream

Hi figured I would join now. 

I'm due on November 9, 2013 :) 

I'm hoping for another boy so my son can have a brother , oh wants a girl .
Here's my little jelly beans picture 

Do you think boy or girl? 
https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f134/8snap8/DD0E8825-4ADA-423D-AF65-E740EC3F1A4A-2825-000001E131BA3D95.jpg


----------



## peanutmomma

Dream.dream said:


> Hi figured I would join now.
> 
> I'm due on November 9, 2013 :)
> 
> I'm hoping for another boy so my son can have a brother , oh wants a girl .
> Here's my little jelly beans picture
> 
> Do you think boy or girl?
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f134/8snap8/DD0E8825-4ADA-423D-AF65-E740EC3F1A4A-2825-000001E131BA3D95.jpg

I would guess girl! And welcome to our little group


----------



## pcct

Hey dream lovely scan pic :)


----------



## babymonkey18

Hello to the people who just joined :) 

I loved seeing all the scans. Yay!

I have my first appt tomorrow. I know it's just urine, weight, blood. But please say a prayer for me that they can hear a heart beat. I am going to ask about an u/s in the near future, but I don't think I get one until 20 weeks. :'(


----------



## teacup22

Gemie - sent a request, I'm Chloe incase you were thinking I was a random lol
Please can you add me to the fb group x


----------



## peanutmomma

babymonkey18 said:


> Hello to the people who just joined :)
> 
> I loved seeing all the scans. Yay!
> 
> I have my first appt tomorrow. I know it's just urine, weight, blood. But please say a prayer for me that they can hear a heart beat. I am going to ask about an u/s in the near future, but I don't think I get one until 20 weeks. :'(

Good luck with the appointment


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks for the info Loraloo. I'll pass it along.

Bubsmom, I still only wear nursing camis and dd is 9 months. I went to motherhood maternity to try to get a decent bra and bought one but it's awful. I fall right out of it. The clerk kept trying to convince me I'm a C cup when before I was pregnant I was a D and have only grown since then. I ended up buying the d but it's still not enough coverage imo. My boobs shouldn't fail out every time I bend over to pick up dd!


----------



## brinib

Regarding bras, I am wearing some sad, stretched out, now too big for me nursing bras (that were expensive!) but so far I have not gotten any bigger yet (which is weird since with my first I went up multiple sizes almost immediately!) I see no point in buying more right now since I will get bigger later, and plus I like underwire for now, which is a no no early on. I try to ignore my sad little boobs in my big bra! :haha:


----------



## peanutmomma

gardenofedens said:


> Thanks for the info Loraloo. I'll pass it along.
> 
> Bubsmom, I still only wear nursing camis and dd is 9 months. I went to motherhood maternity to try to get a decent bra and bought one but it's awful. I fall right out of it. The clerk kept trying to convince me I'm a C cup when before I was pregnant I was a D and have only grown since then. I ended up buying the d but it's still not enough coverage imo. My boobs shouldn't fail out every time I bend over to pick up dd!

i used to work at Motherhood and the way they teach the clerks to measure is always wrong. They are taught to measure the rib cage then add 5 inches then measure across the breast and the difference is the cup. If I did that even before pregnant I was a 34 and my ribs were measured at a 32.5 to 33 inches so if i followed it I would have been placed in a 38 and my cup was 35.5 inches so by motherhood I was a 38A but in reality I was a 34B. So I always asked the mom what she wore before pregnancy. Then got out a few different extenders. Every 2 sets of hooks is another size up in band width. I would have started you in an E cup to see how much room you had. There should be 2 finger widths in the cup in order to have correct coverage especially since when the milk is in the breast they are larger. 
Sorry you had an incompetent clerk. Another thing you can do is go to Kohls if they have one near you. Their maternity section is cheaper than Motherhood, and here is a secret. They are manufactured by the same place and are actually part of Motherhood. Kohls has larger sizes in the cups and they have more coverage. Motherhood currently has sexier half-cup type styles because they are carrying Jessica Simpson line and for some odd reason the style is sexy and you can go out and party with the bra on and look cool!! BLAH!!! But, seriously Kohls is cheaper and they have a sale going on so their nursing and sleeping and sports maternity bras right now are $18 each or 2 for $25


----------



## babymonkey18

since we're on the topic, this is my first preg...is it weird that my bbs have not gotten that much bigger, if at all? I'm only about 10 weeks. They have been "fuller" since about 4 weeks, but definitely haven't gone up any sizes or anything, and are less sore (but still a little). It seems like so many people are busting out already, haha. I was small to begin with (barely 34B, sometimes wear 34 or 36A--I've never been properly fit heh).


----------



## MandaAnda

Wow, lots to catch up on! Welcome to the new group members. And lovely to see all the scans! Good luck to all with appointments coming up.

My scan this afternoon went very well. NT measurement was 1.2mm, and there were no problems to be seen. After the problems with my angel, that's just what I needed to see. Any guesses? I'm still sort of thinking girl.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## teacup22

Beautiful! I think girl too x


----------



## pcct

Lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Gemie

MandaAnda said:


> Wow, lots to catch up on! Welcome to the new group members. And lovely to see all the scans! Good luck to all with appointments coming up.
> 
> My scan this afternoon went very well. NT measurement was 1.2mm, and there were no problems to be seen. After the problems with my angel, that's just what I needed to see. Any guesses? I'm still sort of thinking girl.

I think girl too!! :) beautiful x


----------



## Tower6

babymonkey18 said:


> since we're on the topic, this is my first preg...is it weird that my bbs have not gotten that much bigger, if at all? I'm only about 10 weeks. They have been "fuller" since about 4 weeks, but definitely haven't gone up any sizes or anything, and are less sore (but still a little). It seems like so many people are busting out already, haha. I was small to begin with (barely 34B, sometimes wear 34 or 36A--I've never been properly fit heh).

I can't say this is a proven fact, but from my personal experience and that of all the women in my family (we have 13 kids and this baby will be the 22nd grandkid) those carrying girls tend to get big boobs really early on and they grow a ton, those carrying boys grow but definitely not as fast or as big until after baby is born and milk comes in. Again, not saying everyone would agree, but I have seen it to be true in my friends, family ect. I guess it's kids like some of the old wives tales (carrying high/low ect) could be accurate to many people and not to others :)


----------



## Tower6

Manda- do u have another shot too? I wanted to take a nub guess :) 
By theory I would guess girl, but my first thought when I looked, before theories, I thought boy. 
Congrats!


----------



## lovehearts

I think girl too :) I am so rubbish at guessing though. 

Xx


----------



## babymonkey18

Tower6 said:


> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> since we're on the topic, this is my first preg...is it weird that my bbs have not gotten that much bigger, if at all? I'm only about 10 weeks. They have been "fuller" since about 4 weeks, but definitely haven't gone up any sizes or anything, and are less sore (but still a little). It seems like so many people are busting out already, haha. I was small to begin with (barely 34B, sometimes wear 34 or 36A--I've never been properly fit heh).
> 
> I can't say this is a proven fact, but from my personal experience and that of all the women in my family (we have 13 kids and this baby will be the 22nd grandkid) those carrying girls tend to get big boobs really early on and they grow a ton, those carrying boys grow but definitely not as fast or as big until after baby is born and milk comes in. Again, not saying everyone would agree, but I have seen it to be true in my friends, family ect. I guess it's kids like some of the old wives tales (carrying high/low ect) could be accurate to many people and not to others :)Click to expand...

Tower--wow, I have never heard of that! I have two close friends that have had kids (so I've been around for their pregnancies) and actually, that seems pretty true! One had a girl and she GREW lol and now she is preg with a boy and it definitely is not the same. My other had a boy and I'd say I didn't notice a huge difference, either. Hmm...I have had this feeling it was a girl (based off of no real reason ha) but now this really has me thinking! :) Thanks for the cool thought! And thanks for reassuring me that I'm not a freak...I was looking forward to some bbs because I have never really had any, lol, I guess they'll come one of these days... ;)


----------



## Tower6

With my girls my boobs were ginormous! They are always big (32dd) but they get soooooo huge when I'm pregnant and this time they grew but maybe just a cup so far and mostly they're just really full. With the girls i needed new bras before maternity pants. They blew up! This time my bra is tight but I'm still in the 32dd that i was already wearing i just wear a sports bra to help the spill over lol thats one of the main reasons im guessing boy this time. I'm definitely WISHFUL thinking ;) I just cant stand my boobs right now because I look really pale and puffy rather than tan like normally so you can see the old stretcharks now. I can't wait to get a tan goin and feel like I "look thinner" haha I might be nuts but I always feel better when I have a tan and some bronzer on haha I can wear an outfit and not like it an then put on some self tanner and instantly feel like I look thinner in the same outfit lol 
I have found the boob theory to be crazily true (in my own poll of people) and its fun to actually look on bump threads and see once people find out what they're having if the boob thing was right and unless they have their breast done (too hard to tell the difference cux they're big no matter what lol) then you tend to see the girly boobs a lot bigger than the boy mommies :) just a thought for fun!


----------



## BubsMom17

Tower6 said:


> With my girls my boobs were ginormous! They are always big (32dd) but they get soooooo huge when I'm pregnant and this time they grew but maybe just a cup so far and mostly they're just really full. With the girls i needed new bras before maternity pants. They blew up! This time my bra is tight but I'm still in the 32dd that i was already wearing i just wear a sports bra to help the spill over lol thats one of the main reasons im guessing boy this time. I'm definitely WISHFUL thinking ;) I just cant stand my boobs right now because I look really pale and puffy rather than tan like normally so you can see the old stretcharks now. I can't wait to get a tan goin and feel like I "look thinner" haha I might be nuts but I always feel better when I have a tan and some bronzer on haha I can wear an outfit and not like it an then put on some self tanner and instantly feel like I look thinner in the same outfit lol

Could not agree more!!! I have stretch marks (and cellulite... :blush:) all over my butt and thighs, and I feel so much more toned and fit when I am tanned or bronzed up!


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow peanut, thanks for the info. I have a Kohls just down the street. Maybe I can convince dh to watch dd for a bit tonight. 

Tower, your theory seems true if I'm having a boy this time! My boobs grew massively right away with dd and haven't grown at all yet this time. I think it's cuz I'm still nursing though but I'm really starting to hope for a boy even though I really feel like it's a girl.


----------



## MandaAnda

Tower, that's the only one I got. And £3 for that one! x


----------



## laura3103

Gemie said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> Scan tomorrow can't wait
> 
> Me too! What time is yours?
> 
> I'm so sorry for your friend gardenofedens that's just unimaginable :cry:
> 
> *laura* can you link me to the pram selling page on fb please :)Click to expand...

Gem not sure how to link on my ipad but I have added you to the group just have to wait for admin to approve it x


----------



## Tower6

So I just called and asked if my blood work was in and they called back and gave me tons of numbers I don't think I even understood most but there is a negative result for Edwards syndrome which is GREAT! My odds for that were 1:7,400 and that was great but there was a rusk still for downs and with my age the odds cut off for high risk is 1:220 and my risk after the scan and blood is 1:75 :( so still a risk for downs.... I am on the way now to get the materniT21 test done which will give us a 99.1% accuracy of chromosomal problems. This test is just as good as the CVS they say except that there is no risk of miscarriage or infection like the cvs. It does take 2 weeks for results :( so that is going to be very hard but I headed there now sp that I will know ASAP.


----------



## Ema 8

Nice scan pic manda I was thinking girl looking at the pic :)
Bubs aww ill say boy hehe congrats !
Dream.dream welcome here Hun hope u enjoy here :)


----------



## Ema 8

Tower good luck for u other test! What a stress for u :( u waited for these tests now one more I hope this one makes everything fine I hope u get good results and relax:) and finally enjoy ur time with ur baby ill pray for u! :)


----------



## brinib

Tower6 said:


> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> since we're on the topic, this is my first preg...is it weird that my bbs have not gotten that much bigger, if at all? I'm only about 10 weeks. They have been "fuller" since about 4 weeks, but definitely haven't gone up any sizes or anything, and are less sore (but still a little). It seems like so many people are busting out already, haha. I was small to begin with (barely 34B, sometimes wear 34 or 36A--I've never been properly fit heh).
> 
> I can't say this is a proven fact, but from my personal experience and that of all the women in my family (we have 13 kids and this baby will be the 22nd grandkid) those carrying girls tend to get big boobs really early on and they grow a ton, those carrying boys grow but definitely not as fast or as big until after baby is born and milk comes in. Again, not saying everyone would agree, but I have seen it to be true in my friends, family ect. I guess it's kids like some of the old wives tales (carrying high/low ect) could be accurate to many people and not to others :)Click to expand...

This wasn't true for me-- when I was pregnant with DS my boobs were insanely out of control! I was buying new bras monthly! Not any bigger at all with this one yet, but likely because I'm still nursing (which HURTS by the way!!)


----------



## zowiey

Tower good luck :hugs:

Morning everyone, it looks like its going to be a nice day, yay! & it's may, which means only 6 months to November :)


----------



## Creative

Tower, at least in two weeks you will have answers. Good news so far though.


----------



## lovehearts

Tower - Im glad to hear there were negative results for Edwards syndrome, im sorry there is still a downs risk and you have to have further tests but 1:75 is better than 1:5 . Imagine being stood in a room with 75 other people, thats a lot. I really hope these next tests give you the answers you want and need. 

Good luck for scans and appointments - I know Gemie has hers, who else?

xx


----------



## Creative

Got my booking in tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## miss_kseniya

Sorry ladies, haven't been on for a couple of days and so much to catch up with I probably won't be able to remember everything or name everyone in my reply.

*Tower* good luck for the results in 2 weeks time. It's a relief to know baby doesn't have Edwards syndrome hun.

Fab scans everyone. Afraid I don't understand the nub theory so not sure what to look for to tell sex, so no guessing from me.

Hello new ladies

My belly has totally blown outwards in the last couple of days. I think it is probably just bloat but it's a good job we're planning on telling people after the scan on Friday as at this rate I wont be able to hide it much longer. My stomach is usually completely flat so it's really obvious.


----------



## MandaAnda

Im off work today. Dodgy tummy, nauseated, headachy. Just blaaaaagh. It means I have a longer day on Friday now, seeing my patient then. But they're lovely, so I don't mind. 

Tower, I hope the next blood test shows all is well. I think a good way to view is that there's a 74 out of 75 chance that there's no problem, and that sounds pretty good! Fingers crossed for you just the same.


----------



## LoraLoo

Miss K sounds like the start of a bump to me :) Baby pops out from behind the pelvis around now so probably why you have started to show! 

Tower :hugs: i hope the next 2 weeks pass really quickly and bring you positive news

Manda- gws hun, i had a sickness bug last week and it was awful! :hugs:

Those of you that have had later losses, Im wondering what, if anything, you have been offered by the consultant- extra scans etc? Im so nervous about going today and aaron cant get the time off work x


----------



## Gemie

*tower* that's some good news just praying all other tests come back negative now :hugs:

Scan day for me! Eeeek nervous and excited :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Good Luck Gem! What time at? Hope you get some lovely pics! xx


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Good Luck Gem! What time at? Hope you get some lovely pics! xx

Hope so thanks Lora! It's at 2pm.... Hate waiting!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Know the feeling my 12 week scan was at 4pm, and my cons appt is 2.30pm. Why cant they make all appts morning :dohh: lol.

Dont forget to drink lots of water n try not to pee yourself :haha:


----------



## zowiey

G


----------



## Ema 8

i just got done with dinner so thought to check in here :D well girls i got my scan reports today and thankfully thr is no abnormality have been found in my NT scan and baby measuring two days ahead than my ticker which is normal according to my last dates but still waiting for the down syndrome blood test i hope they come fine too! according to ultrasound reports everything is going all fine ahh! :) btw i have my first midwife appointment tomorrow and i am wondering what questions should i ask??what to expect in first apointment? can u guys help me a little!


----------



## zowiey

Good luck Gem :)

Lora, hope your cons appt goes well :hugs:

Miss k, yay for a bump!

I don't have a bump yet, or one that I can see anyway, my belly's to fat! Although it has got bigger, & harder, but not where the twins are, so it's about 95% bloat 5% twins ;)


----------



## pcct

Good luck at your scan today :) can't wait to see your little pic :)


----------



## zowiey

That's good news Ema :)
As for questions, I had a few, but got overloaded with information anyway, and they were all answered anyway! But mine were more related to twins rather than general pg Qs. Do you have any niggles or worries? I'm sure someone will be along soon with more sensible advice- sorry!


----------



## LoraLoo

Ema 8 said:


> i just got done with dinner so thought to check in here :D well girls i got my scan reports today and thankfully thr is no abnormality have been found in my NT scan and baby measuring two days ahead than my ticker which is normal according to my last dates but still waiting for the down syndrome blood test i hope they come fine too! according to ultrasound reports everything is going all fine ahh! :) btw i have my first midwife appointment tomorrow and i am wondering what questions should i ask??what to expect in first apointment? can u guys help me a little!

Im not sure if its the same over there here here the first mw appt is usually just having a chat, doing your height and weight, possibly blood pressure etc, x


----------



## lovehearts

Good luck Gem and Lora. 

My appointment is friday afternoon - 2.40 I think. I dont like afternoon appointments either :rofl:


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> Good luck Gem and Lora.
> 
> My appointment is friday afternoon - 2.40 I think. I dont like afternoon appointments either :rofl:

I have my 20 week scan appt already- thank god thats 10.30am, lol! We were going to stay team yellow but im dying to find out now!

Whos finding out and who is staying team yellow? x


----------



## Ema 8

goodluck for the scan girls i hope they go fine and u will surely enjoy ,it's really worth waiting scan :)
zowiey yeah i have just one ques related to my high insulin otherwise nothing on my mind:-/
thanks Lora i have no idea this is my first time but i am excited for every single thing about this pregnancy :D


----------



## lovehearts

Good thinking getting an earlier appointment for 20 week scan :haha:

See im in a pickle. We found out early with Tyler (15 weeks ) I had an emergency scan because i had been bleeding 3 weeks. I always KNEW he was a boy so it wasn't a surprise at all. This time, i thought boy but then sickness hit and i just don't know. My husband and I are the most impatient people ever but he suggest team yellow the other day!!!! :shock: So now im not sure, I think when it comes down to it we will find out :rofl: Any chance you will change your mind by 20 weeks lora? Have you found out with any of the others? 

xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Good luck for the scans today girls.....thank goodness mine on Fri is at 9:30am as I know I would just spend the whole day stressing myself out! My 8 week scan was also first thing and it really helped to be able to just get up, get ready and go straight away.

Hope it is the beginning of my bump then. I thought it was just bloat still, but it is definitely bigger in the last couple of days than is has been up until now.


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> Good thinking getting an earlier appointment for 20 week scan :haha:
> 
> See im in a pickle. We found out early with Tyler (15 weeks ) I had an emergency scan because i had been bleeding 3 weeks. I always KNEW he was a boy so it wasn't a surprise at all. This time, i thought boy but then sickness hit and i just don't know. My husband and I are the most impatient people ever but he suggest team yellow the other day!!!! :shock: So now im not sure, I think when it comes down to it we will find out :rofl: Any chance you will change your mind by 20 weeks lora? Have you found out with any of the others?
> 
> xx

Im 99% sure Im having a boy! I was totally determined to stay team yellow but then i heard babys heartbeat and its a train sound which i believe means boy ( i know its only an old wives tale!) but its made me really curious!

We found out with all of them apart from Eve! I sort of like that that little thing was unique to her, iykwim? She was my only surprise xx


----------



## lovehearts

Mind sounds like a train too, I read the other day that the HB theory doesnt work until later on, like 20+ weeks :shrug: Dont know how true that is. 

Yes, that must have been a special surprise and lovely that it was unique to her :hugs: 

Miss_ks - I will have to just stalk you for your scan news to keep me occupied before mine :rofl:


----------



## Gemie

Well be finding out ASAP! 16 weeks is the earliest so fender scan will be booked soon:)


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> Mind sounds like a train too, I read the other day that the HB theory doesnt work until later on, like 20+ weeks :shrug: Dont know how true that is.
> 
> Yes, that must have been a special surprise and lovely that it was unique to her :hugs:
> 
> Miss_ks - I will have to just stalk you for your scan news to keep me occupied before mine :rofl:

Im not sure i heard the hb rate isnt as accurate til later on but not sure? Mine has a girls rate but a boy sound :dohh: lol.

Babys heartbeat always above 160 so indicates girl, i remember asking my mw in a previous pregnancy and she said the theory is quite accurate, but baby needs to be resting/asleep because if its moving the heart rate will be higher anyway and skew the results. Who knows lol xx


----------



## Ema 8

my baby had 151 bpm on 12 week scan :D means boy?


----------



## LoraLoo

Ema 8 said:


> my baby had 151 bpm on 12 week scan :D means boy?

Girl :flower: Below 140 boy, above 140 girl. Or so the theory goes, lol x


----------



## MandaAnda

Lora, you probably wouldn't consider my loss with Lucy as late. But at booking, the midwife did say she was going to refer me to the consultant for my miscarriage, but I declined since I know it was Turner syndrome and was reassured by the consultant when we had the results that it was a fluke, not any more likely to happen again to me than to anyone. Plus, I would've had my NT scan before then that would've flagged up those repeat concerns (NT was 1.2mm, so very good - just awaiting bloods). However, if I hadn't known the reason for losing my baby, I probably would've accepted the referral for further input. I don't see why you can't ask if you're not offered though. xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Lora* I love that you had a unique little experience with Eve. I think that makes it very special for you and adds a nice memory to everything :)

*Lovehearts* Stalk away hun....the waiting is torturous isn't it! What time is your scan?


----------



## LoraLoo

MandaAnda said:


> Lora, you probably wouldn't consider my loss with Lucy as late. But at booking, the midwife did say she was going to refer me to the consultant for my miscarriage, but I declined since I know it was Turner syndrome and was reassured by the consultant when we had the results that it was a fluke, not any more likely to happen again to me than to anyone. Plus, I would've had my NT scan before then that would've flagged up those repeat concerns (NT was 1.2mm, so very good - just awaiting bloods). However, if I hadn't known the reason for losing my baby, I probably would've accepted the referral for further input. I don't see why you can't ask if you're not offered though. xx

Thanks hun, yes Id consider anything over 12 weeks a late loss, i think medically over 12 weeks is considered a later loss too :flower: Not that its any worse as an early loss but i think because they are less common, they are sometimes investigated a bit further, iykwim?

Im starting to get really anxious now. When I had Amy i had lots of reassurance scans even though Eves death wasnt pregnancy related because they understood how worried i was, but i didnt get offered them with William (although i did end up with extra because of low amniotic fluid) I think they must have thought because id gone on to have 1 healthy baby i mustn't be worried anymore :shrug: but it doesn't work like that.
Im starting to worry more the closer I get to the point I lost Alfie, I cant understand how he was fine one day and dead the next, I know extra scans wont prevent anything happening (not at this stage anyway) but it would just be nice for peace of mind, even one at around 16 weeks, til i can feel baby moving and kicking etc. Im just not good at asking for things, then i will kick myself when i get out x


----------



## babymonkey18

First appointment today at 2pm! less than 6 hours away. We're team yellow!

Also I feel silly bc I am not obsessive over things usually and when I got my bfp I took a diff test the next day just for confirmation, and that's it. 6 weeks later (today) I just took another test lol! Bc I was afraid of going to the appt and they say I am not/nothing is there. The crazy in me is emerging, haha


----------



## MandaAnda

I think you need to insist on it. They are caring for you. This is your pregnancy. Your concerns are legitimate. Own it, mama. Get them to help reassure you. xx


----------



## lovehearts

Lora - I totally agree with Manda, ask for you. after all if you dont ask then you dont get! 

Miss _ks - my scan isnt until 2.40!!! So a few hours after yours!! 

xx


----------



## cassafrass

Good morning all .. ladies good luck with all the scans and tests ! 

To all new members welcome !! This group is great !! 

I know here (new york state) we have to be pushy and stand our ground sometimes at the docs ... insurance /money rules everything ..its sad and disgusting . So lora be a stubborn mother you know what ! &#9829; 

Thanjs for the tips on maternity clothes and stores .. not sure who was talking about it but I hate having 4 boobs in a bra !

I forgot to mention this yesterday but my doc had trouble finding los hb .. he was searching low and then he said ill try a trick and stuck the doppler in my belly button .. boom found it ! Not sure if that will help with the home models but maybe !


----------



## zowiey

Lora, I would ask. I don't see how they can say no really? I know like you said, it won't prevent anything, but it will save you a lot of stress. I really hope they listen to you :hugs:

We can't decide whether to find out what we're having or not. The biggest part of me doesn't want to, chances are after the struggle we've had to get here, I'll more than likely never be pg again, so it would be an amazing surprise, but with there being 2, it would make life easier if we knew! But I'm swinging more to team yellow, or is it team purple??!

I have a question! It's massively premature, so I apologise...... Car seats! We've been advised to get the isofix bases as apparently they are easier to use, but we are looking at the best part of £400 just for 2 isofix bases & 2 car seats :shock:

So, what do you have, do you like it and how much was it?!! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cassafrass

Zowiey I'm not sure if its the same idea but usually the infant car seat snaps into the base .. so you only need one seat and two bases( ? ) maybe it's a different system tho


----------



## lovehearts

Zowiey - We had an isofix base on tylers first car seat and it was brill. It stayed in the car and the car seat literally clicked in and out, was so easy. I cant imagine using a seat belt every time getting them in and out of the car, plus there will be double trouble for you. The bases are expensive though. but IMO worth it xx


----------



## laura3103

Zowiey the bargain hunter in me is saying find the car seat you like then buy the bases second hand to save money you don't have to buy it all together xx


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> So I just called and asked if my blood work was in and they called back and gave me tons of numbers I don't think I even understood most but there is a negative result for Edwards syndrome which is GREAT! My odds for that were 1:7,400 and that was great but there was a rusk still for downs and with my age the odds cut off for high risk is 1:220 and my risk after the scan and blood is 1:75 :( so still a risk for downs.... I am on the way now to get the materniT21 test done which will give us a 99.1% accuracy of chromosomal problems. This test is just as good as the CVS they say except that there is no risk of miscarriage or infection like the cvs. It does take 2 weeks for results :( so that is going to be very hard but I headed there now sp that I will know ASAP.

I am sorry there is still a risk my twin. Either way, I am here and we will get5 through this together promise, okay? And that is the test I was telling you about in the PM I sent you. The materniT21 will give you lots more answers and even, if you ask them, the gender of the baby too. That is because some of the testing they do is for certain gender specific things. So, if you want to know the sex they can tell you with like 97% accuracy. But, more importantly my dear dear friend. If baby still has a risk of downs and actually is born with downs, because they thought I would be born with it (granted 29 years ago) and I am just fine, then we will still love little Tower baby no matter what. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:
As for the Boobs theory. I am hoping that we are having a boy and yes my boobs have grown, but they don't look huge on my body. My mom and sister both are a bit larger breasted. My mom is like 38 C/D and my sister is 34D normally. So, I just contributed some of the boob growth for me as my body looking the way it would had I not had Diabetes. I was 10 years old and a year before puberty, and since Diabetes as a Juvenille IS a hormonal Deficiency as well as a lifehood disease. I was told by my doctors as a teen that I will always look 5-10 years younger and will NEVER fully develope as a woman. DH notices the boobs more than I do and that is usually when we are about to shower or I am putting or taking off my bra. He just usually will point out how many blue veins there are. We can map them it gets crazy with the veins at times. And he will say they feel so heavy now. I noticed at 6-7 weeks I was too big for my bra cup. But, other than that I have had the same bras since then and just am going up in band width. They are full for sure and maybe that is why I will notice them more at times. As I have ALWAYS had very girly little pointed boobies TMI sorry. and now they look like a woman's bust, all round and perky. LOL
So, we will see when we have the gender confirmed in a few more weeks I guess. :happydance:

Everyone else, How are you today? We had crazy storms last night. DH had to hold me and the kitty cat as both of us are afraid of thunder. It is suppose to snow here tonight to tomorrow on DH birthday!!! Crazy stuiff I tell you.


----------



## zowiey

Very clever Laura! I never would have thought of that :dohh: thanks!


----------



## grich2011

Team yellow :) This is our first and we want it to be a surprise.


----------



## Angeltk42

I want to know, YESTERDAY!! lol No surprises for this chica lol! I seriously am going crazy with anticipation lol


----------



## peanutmomma

manda I think it was with the picture? I am thinking girl.
So, I know since this is our first pregnancy I won't feel movements or kicks, etc. for some time still. But, I have had this almost like twinge I guess you can call it right where baby was in the scan last Friday. I noticed it was there at the middle of week 11, but it has now stayed there almost all the time. Maybe just more stretching out? My belly is warm there all the time too. And it is worse when I am getting up and down. Maybe more round ligament pains? Even though it is closer to the center and not the sides or anything? When it is really really annoying to me both DH and myself can feel the area and it is harder. I am not stressed over it just kind of curious about it as I have never felt anything like this in the area before. Another reference would be like if you were running and got a twinge in your side muscles, but down below my belly button. Any thoughts?


Also, we are so finding out peanuts gender


----------



## BubsMom17

Yes, we are finding out! I am wayyyy too excited to wait!!!

Maybe if I end up with a boy and a girl, I will wait next time. 

The boob thing... hmmm... my boobs are pretty much the same as last time. DH is in love with them. He can't stop describing them to me... lol... like I can't tell they are fuller and heavier than they usually are. 

As far as the heart rate thing... my son's HB was VERY fast. Everyone thought he was a girl cuz it was so fast! This baby's sounds much more mellow, but he/she is very active according to the doppler and the u/s... sounds like my kids are just tricky little boogers!


----------



## BubsMom17

peanutmomma said:


> And it is worse when I am getting up and down. Maybe more round ligament pains? Even though it is closer to the center and not the sides or anything? When it is really really annoying to me both DH and myself can feel the area and it is harder. I am not stressed over it just kind of curious about it as I have never felt anything like this in the area before. Another reference would be like if you were running and got a twinge in your side muscles, but down below my belly button. Any thoughts?

This sounds exactly like RLP... Mine always feels like a stitch in my side like when I am running. RLP can also just feel sore and uncomfortable, and I generally think growing pains are uncomfy and sore, too. Sometimes it even feels sore close to your crotch...


----------



## laura3103

zowiey said:


> Very clever Laura! I never would have thought of that :dohh: thanks!

Zowiey I hate paying full price for things that will only be used for a minimum amount of time and like you said these may be your only babies so its not like you are gonna keep them and then you can sell them for about the same price as you brought them for as they keep there prices xx 

I personally wouldn't even buy brand new car seats but that's me as long as I can check the car seat before I buy it then I buy secondhand I have done with this one like I have with the other 2 but some people like new I'm defo not one of those people lol xxx


----------



## peanutmomma

laura3103 said:


> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> Very clever Laura! I never would have thought of that :dohh: thanks!
> 
> Zowiey I hate paying full price for things that will only be used for a minimum amount of time and like you said these may be your only babies so its not like you are gonna keep them and then you can sell them for about the same price as you brought them for as they keep there prices xx
> 
> I personally wouldn't even buy brand new car seats but that's me as long as I can check the car seat before I buy it then I buy secondhand I have done with this one like I have with the other 2 but some people like new I'm defo not one of those people lol xxxClick to expand...

I wish here in the US we could buy used car seats. It is actually illegal to sell a used car seat in the US. you can be given one or pay for shipping and the such. But, we can't buy and ell used car seats. :(


----------



## BubsMom17

peanutmomma said:



> I wish here in the US we could buy used car seats. It is actually illegal to sell a used car seat in the US. you can be given one or pay for shipping and the such. But, we can't buy and ell used car seats. :(

Yeah, I was just thinking the same thing. We were really lucky to have been given THREE by friends of my mom and MIL. They were in great shape and only a year old, never in an accident, etc. They are the toddler forward facing ones, and they go up to 40 pounds so they will be good for a while, too! The infant one we have is still good for baby #2. We have two bases and it makes things much more convenient.


----------



## teacup22

I wouldn't use a used car seat unless it came from family/ friends who I trust and know haven't been in an accident. 
It's not worth the risk IMO. Too many bits inside a car seat you can't 'check' x


----------



## Tower6

Good morning girls! 

For those of you who have babies and have already felt movement... I have been using the little movements as my reassurance when I do feel them an when not I worry but know that there are MANY I can't even feel yet so i LOVE when I do. Anyway as of yesterday, I can now see my stomach move and get harder. Not like kicks an elbows obviously, but (sorry tmi) you know how after an Orgasm with prior babies you can see the actual uterus shape and it gets totally hard? I hope someone knows what I'm talking about lol anyway mine did that last night and it was actually extremely prominent even this morning laying down which is the first time with this baby :) yay!! Anyway the tip of my uterus is maybe an inch below my belly button (which the lady did say during the scan) and when it got hard the whole shape went oblong and up in the top side was the totally hard little baby all in a little peach sized area. Oh it was so cute!! With everything going on it is so reassuring!! I can remember waking up one day at about 4 months pregnant with my first and really seeing this same thing happening for the first time so when it happened this time it made me super excited.

Sorry that was a lot of repeating and rambling lol I was jut trying to explain it well enough for those who can remember it too :) I am pretty sure this baby will be big like the others even the scan pic it was super large and clear compared to friends that I've seen at came gestational age. 

Have a great day girls I'll be checking back in lots lol



Love u peanut!! &#10084;


----------



## gardenofedens

brinib said:


> This wasn't true for me-- when I was pregnant with DS my boobs were insanely out of control! I was buying new bras monthly! Not any bigger at all with this one yet, but likely because I'm still nursing (which HURTS by the way!!)

For sure! Omg, nursing my 9 month old is super painful, especially when she is distracted and pops on and off! I've found it least painful and least distracting for her if we side nurse lying down together. She also has her first two teeth and feels the need to test them out on me quite frequently, omg! Please no more teeth until she understands no biting!



Tower6 said:


> So I just called and asked if my blood work was in and they called back and gave me tons of numbers I don't think I even understood most but there is a negative result for Edwards syndrome which is GREAT! My odds for that were 1:7,400 and that was great but there was a rusk still for downs and with my age the odds cut off for high risk is 1:220 and my risk after the scan and blood is 1:75 :( so still a risk for downs.... I am on the way now to get the materniT21 test done which will give us a 99.1% accuracy of chromosomal problems. This test is just as good as the CVS they say except that there is no risk of miscarriage or infection like the cvs. It does take 2 weeks for results :( so that is going to be very hard but I headed there now sp that I will know ASAP.

Sorry to hear you still have a risk of DS, fingers crossed for you.



LoraLoo said:


> I have my 20 week scan appt already- thank god thats 10.30am, lol! We were going to stay team yellow but im dying to find out now!
> 
> Whos finding out and who is staying team yellow? x

Definitely finding out! Kaiser won't schedule until 20 weeks though, ugh. Ours is scheduled for June 28 in the morning. We are going to have the tech keep it a secret and do a gender reveal party with the family the next day though. We will give the gender results to the baker and when we cut the cake the inside will either be blue or pink 



LoraLoo said:


> Ema 8 said:
> 
> 
> my baby had 151 bpm on 12 week scan :D means boy?
> 
> Girl :flower: Below 140 boy, above 140 girl. Or so the theory goes, lol xClick to expand...

With dd, heart rate was always 155-170, this time it's 135-155. Even if it's not as accurate until later, there is definitely a difference this time!



zowiey said:


> I have a question! It's massively premature, so I apologise...... Car seats! We've been advised to get the isofix bases as apparently they are easier to use, but we are looking at the best part of £400 just for 2 isofix bases & 2 car seats :shock:
> 
> So, what do you have, do you like it and how much was it?!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!

I've heard on bnb some uk ladies talking about renting the infant seats/bases so you might want to look into that. The seats that clip in and out of the base are truly invaluable, but they are in them such a short time. Abigail outgrew hers at about 7 months. Technically she is stil within the weight/height limits even now at 9 months but she find it really uncomfortable and she's too heavy to carry around in her seat anyway so we switched to a convertible seat.



peanutmomma said:


> I wish here in the US we could buy used car seats. It is actually illegal to sell a used car seat in the US. you can be given one or pay for shipping and the such. But, we can't buy and ell used car seats. :(

They are on craigslist and at garage sales all the time peanut, I had no idea it was actually illegal, just highly discouraged. I wish there was an option to rent them like in the uk though!


----------



## Gemie

So her is our November sparkler :) measuring 6 days ahead, now due 4th November. Im feeling its a boy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pcct

Brill pic gem :cloud9:


----------



## peanutmomma

Gemie said:


> So her is our November sparkler :) measuring 6 days ahead, now due 4th November. Im feeling its a boy!

The more I look at it the more I am thinking boy for you too.


----------



## peanutmomma

garden, yeah you do see them all the time on craigslist and such. But, it isn't a felony or anything. The only true way someone can sell it to you is to tell you , you can use it as a trade in at Babies r us or something like that. What you actually do with it is up to you. But, say you are in a car accident and the car seat breaks. the person whom sold it to you can be held reliable. And, if you get some cheap one on Craigslist or garage sale and want to use it as a trade in babies r us and I believe Walmart online will give you $50 credit towards a new one. I wish I knoew someone who would let use use one or give us one. We know one gal we went to culinary school with that said if her LO has outgrown his by the time we come visit in June then we can have it. If not I suppose we will be trying to sell stuff to a pawn shop to get the money and buy one. DH parents begged us to not get a used one, but they are not offering to help us get a new one so who knows.


----------



## gardenofedens

peanutmomma said:


> garden, yeah you do see them all the time on craigslist and such. But, it isn't a felony or anything. The only true way someone can sell it to you is to tell you , you can use it as a trade in at Babies r us or something like that. What you actually do with it is up to you. But, say you are in a car accident and the car seat breaks. the person whom sold it to you can be held reliable. And, if you get some cheap one on Craigslist or garage sale and want to use it as a trade in babies r us and I believe Walmart online will give you $50 credit towards a new one. I wish I knoew someone who would let use use one or give us one. We know one gal we went to culinary school with that said if her LO has outgrown his by the time we come visit in June then we can have it. If not I suppose we will be trying to sell stuff to a pawn shop to get the money and buy one. DH parents begged us to not get a used one, but they are not offering to help us get a new one so who knows.

I wouldn't feel comfortable with a used one unless it was from someone I knew. Carseats certainly aren't cheap (just spent $200 on dd's convertible seat! Thank goodness it lasts until 70 pounds!) but they are to keep babies safe so it's money well spent.


----------



## gardenofedens

Beautiful pic gemma! Eight more days until my scan!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Gorgeous pic Gem, so pleased all ok n that u been put forward! 

Will catch up on rest of posts in a min! 

Awful, my Consultant appt was just awful. I'm so upset. I know its part my fault for not being pushy enough and part hormones but it couldnt have gone worse. 

Consultant said it was my 4th baby i said no 6th + 1 m/c she said no, you have 3 children and 3 mc. How the hell did she get that when my notes were in front of her saying Para 5+1?! I corrected her again and said no, this is my 7th pregnancy but we had a mc at 18 weeks last year and lost a baby girl neonatally at 5 days old. So she went 'Oh ok, so you have 4 children' I was so upset i snapped than no i had 5 but if she wanted to say 4 then fine! :cry: She then asked 'were your other 4 pregnancies normal'? Obviously Eves doesnt count!

I asked if there were any results from Alfies placenta and she didnt even look she just said my Dr would have to phone path lab- bear in mind this was Sept so 8 months ago and still not heard a thing. I havent been offered no scan and dont go back until 28 weeks.

She then said i needed Clexane injections (never had them before) so sent me through A+E, past the room they put us with Eve :nope:, to pharmacy, 30 mins wait down there, to labour ward where i sat next to a woman who asked how many children i had. Id got myself to worked up by that point i blurted out 4, and she asked how far i was, when i said 13 weeks she said 'oh thats ok nothing bad happens once you are past 7 weeks' :dohh: I couldnt say anything.

Ive nealised that nearly ever dept in that hospital holds bad memories for me- The antenatal dept, the labour ward, a+e, childrens ward....Im having a mighty 'Im feeling sorry for myself day' and have just come home and cried. Head pounding now. Just needed to let us out :cry:


----------



## zowiey

Aww lovely pic Gem :)

I have no idea how you ladies get any clue on gender, but it fascinates me!


I don't think I'd buy a second hand car seat, we were offered one by my bil, and I no it hasn't been in an accident, but they just don't look after things, & I'd be paranoid about bumps & scrapes, but each to their own, no judgement just my opinion :) but surely with the isofix base, as long as its fitted correctly & is secure once fitted, and seat locks in they should be ok? Oh I don't know, it's such a bloody mine field!

It's like we're being tricked into paying stupid amounts of money for the "safety" of our babies, but is a £130 car seat any safer than a £50? I've been getting so angry today looking at baby stuff! Expensive doesn't nesesarily mean better! Rant over! Ha!


----------



## zowiey

Oh Lora, big big :hugs:

Why are consultants so bloody insensitive? I don't suppose you can change hospital can you? Bless you, I don't know what to say, but to send love & hugs
xxxx


----------



## laura3103

Zowiey a base would be fine as long as its fitted fine!

Don't worry I know I'm not being judged but I do know that when a car set is in accident then the polystyrene breaks up that's the only thing that is actually protecting the baby from the actual plastic casing as its a shock absorber! 
You basically pay for the name zowiey you can get car seats from kiddicare for £15 that do exactly the same job as a car seat £120 just that it prob won't fit on a pushchair!! 

Well today as been weird for me my little man as gone to his nannies for a sleep over while I gloss my stairs I dropped him off then had a little cry on the way home while gertie slept it was very strange being child free while Gertie was at school too and now Gertie keeps asking for Grayson she's told me I need to go and pick him up cause she wants him home bless!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Loraloo_ I am sorry the hospital was so mean to you. :hugs::hugs::kiss:

Gem- I just read on FB you have a gender scan in 3 weeks time? How awesome for you dear. i only wish I could say that I would know in 3 weeks what baby peanut is. Maybe at 18-20 weeks it all depends on what the Doctor says on May 14th. I have another return visit with both doctors and return visits are 10-15 minutes long. Just a simple, how are you feeling? What is your BP and weight and lets look at your blood sugar levels. Ii will be seeing a different doctor yet again. I thought I would have the same doctor all the way through, but not the case with the high risk team There are over 20 people that work on the team and like 12 are doctors!!! I will hope this next guy is as great as the last one we saw on Friday and is on our side about getting a gender scan done. the last doctor said," we are all for helping parents find out the sex of there babies when they want to know". He is the one that even pulled out the Doppler in the office and let us hear the HB there for the first time. It was reassuring to know what we are hearing at home is for sure no doubt the baby. I know I am just stressing that this next guy will not be on our side and will say, "Oh well there is no point in doing so, we will be seeing you for the Cardiologist at closer to 20 weeks and maybe they can tell you then" DH says that is only like 5 more weeks after the May14th appointment , but I think I will feel closer to my baby if I can know sooner


----------



## Gemie

Yes I just booked a rivate scan for 16 weeks :)


----------



## lovehearts

Lovely pic gem. 

Lora I'm so sorry the appointment was crap :( they did so many things wrong! Massive :hugs: xxx


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh I am so jealous! I won't know until June 7th! I could have gotten in sooner, but I try to work around my work schedule to make it convenient for everyone (me, my boss and my DH). BUT I am excited because I get to have A SECOND scan a week later for a super detailed facial scan. Due to some meds I take, there is a 1% chance my baby could have a cleft lip or palate. I am not overly concerned about the risk, and am trying to be positive about the fact that we get to see baby bear twice in one week!


----------



## zowiey

Lora, just a thought- could you talk to your midwife? I know the consultant has the final day so, but surely if you're going to be under a lot of emotional stress, it's in her duty to do what's best to support mum & baby?


----------



## BubsMom17

Lora - I really don't understand why the consultant was so awul with you. If you are a consultant that deals in these matters, one would think tact and sensitivity, as well as being prepared and knowledgable about your client, would be a necessary part of the job description. I am so sorry you had that experience. I am sending you a hug... <3


----------



## BubsMom17

Lora - Also, what are the injections for?


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks so much ladies, just upset me so much that she had my notes in front of her on the page of previous pregnancies and she still couldnt get it right!! :dohh:

Bubsmom they are to prevent blood clots, i never had them with my others :shrug: they really sting!

Has anyone seen 3boys around? Sorry i might have just missed her posts was just thinking i havent 'seen' her in a while? Hope she is ok x


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gorgeous pic Gem, so pleased all ok n that u been put forward!
> 
> Will catch up on rest of posts in a min!
> 
> Awful, my Consultant appt was just awful. I'm so upset. I know its part my fault for not being pushy enough and part hormones but it couldnt have gone worse.
> 
> Consultant said it was my 4th baby i said no 6th + 1 m/c she said no, you have 3 children and 3 mc. How the hell did she get that when my notes were in front of her saying Para 5+1?! I corrected her again and said no, this is my 7th pregnancy but we had a mc at 18 weeks last year and lost a baby girl neonatally at 5 days old. So she went 'Oh ok, so you have 4 children' I was so upset i snapped than no i had 5 but if she wanted to say 4 then fine! :cry: She then asked 'were your other 4 pregnancies normal'? Obviously Eves doesnt count!
> 
> I asked if there were any results from Alfies placenta and she didnt even look she just said my Dr would have to phone path lab- bear in mind this was Sept so 8 months ago and still not heard a thing. I havent been offered no scan and dont go back until 28 weeks.
> 
> She then said i needed Clexane injections (never had them before) so sent me through A+E, past the room they put us with Eve :nope:, to pharmacy, 30 mins wait down there, to labour ward where i sat next to a woman who asked how many children i had. Id got myself to worked up by that point i blurted out 4, and she asked how far i was, when i said 13 weeks she said 'oh thats ok nothing bad happens once you are past 7 weeks' :dohh: I couldnt say anything.
> 
> Ive nealised that nearly ever dept in that hospital holds bad memories for me- The antenatal dept, the labour ward, a+e, childrens ward....Im having a mighty 'Im feeling sorry for myself day' and have just come home and cried. Head pounding now. Just needed to let us out :cry:

Oh Lora :cry: :hugs: so unfair and completely insensitive of the consultant. How unprofessional and not counting eve as another child? What the actual fuck?? How dare she? I'm So angry for you hunni. :nope:


----------



## MandaAnda

Gem, great pic!

Lora, that's awful treatment. I hate that they have our notes before calling us back and can't be bothered to have a look at them first. When are you next due to see the midwife? Again, this is your care, so doctors and midwives can advise all day long, but it won't hurt for us to ask or tell them what needs doing in our personal case. xx


----------



## LoraLoo

I see the midwife at 16 weeks xx


----------



## babymonkey18

Gemie--YAY! Lovely scan. I am so happy for you. Baby looks great :)

Lora--I feel like I'm just repeating what everyone else said...but UGHHH. THE NERVE of those people. Eve counts, she is one of your children...always will be! I hope you get a different consultant next time. I wish people that worked in health care were more sensitive to patients and what they have gone through or are going through (the good and the bad) and try to be sympathetic and/or thoughtful and/or excited!


So long story (probably not) short...I ended going to my appointment and crying before I even got seen. They told me my insurance was inactive (...btw, it ISNT lol) but it was the fault of my work-insurance communication (I wasn't mad at the doc office! just the stupid "system"). Made a bunch of phone calls and waited over an hour to get it sorted out. Well, my work verified my insurance, but it didn't update in the system. DH and I just decided to say screw it and pay for it out of pocket. It just sucks when I get lots of money taken out of my paycheck for insurance every week and then I go to the doctor's and get told I don't have any!!! Of course I am going to fight for a reimbursement, but it's not what I wanted/needed. I was already really stressed and nervous.

I guess getting that out of the way ultimately made me less nervous by the time I actually got into the patient room. I also sat there waiting for the doc, trying to come to peace with the realization that I wouldn't be getting any prenatal care, as they said over and over that it was just "an annual exam". Of course I was wishing to hear hb with a doppler or something. But sort of just gave that up.

ANYWAY, not to be all dramatic...but met the doctor. She was INCREDIBLE. Such a good listener, was very caring and explained everything well. After the annual exam was over (pap and all that fun stuff haha) she was like, "okay, so how about a transvag ultrasound? I just wanna make sure heart beat is present." Ummmm YESSSSS!!!
She told me she actually does this for all her preg patients, and does it sort of secretly (it's unofficially done: no paperwork is done, insurance doesn't know, so no billing for it!). We called DH into the ultrasound room. She did the transvag and I swear I saw NOTHING lol but doc said she saw a heart beat. Then she decided she could probably see it well from abdomen, so she did an abdominal and WE GOT TO SEE THE BABY! Totally unexpected. I was hoping (but not expecting) to try and hear doppler hb, and instead I got a SCAN! It was the greatest feeling ever...we saw bean's hb, 150! I will upload the pic she printed, but she said it was an old machine and the tech's are much better at getting a good shot. She said it was just for us to have until the "real", scheduled scan down the road...
So anyway, attached is my scan. Baby's head is on the left (doesn't look like much in the pic haha). She said I am 10 weeks today! So now EDD is moved from 29th to 25th :D !

Scheduled my midwife appt (because I am choosing to do alternative birthing, at least alt for the US lol) and have it in exactly 2 weeks! That's when they will finally get bloods (didn't do that today) and counsel me on being pregnant (which is funny because I'll be starting 13th week....haha... a little late?)

Sorry that was so long. It's just been a whirl-wind day for me. All good, though, praise God!
 



Attached Files:







2013-05-01_18-04-00_10_edit0.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Gemie

Aww babymonkey your pic is lovely! What a day eh? Glad all went well :)


----------



## BubsMom17

What an awesome surprise to see the baby without expecting it! I'm sure you are through the roof and on cloud 9! <3


----------



## brinib

LoraLoo said:


> Gorgeous pic Gem, so pleased all ok n that u been put forward!
> 
> Will catch up on rest of posts in a min!
> 
> Awful, my Consultant appt was just awful. I'm so upset. I know its part my fault for not being pushy enough and part hormones but it couldnt have gone worse.
> 
> Consultant said it was my 4th baby i said no 6th + 1 m/c she said no, you have 3 children and 3 mc. How the hell did she get that when my notes were in front of her saying Para 5+1?! I corrected her again and said no, this is my 7th pregnancy but we had a mc at 18 weeks last year and lost a baby girl neonatally at 5 days old. So she went 'Oh ok, so you have 4 children' I was so upset i snapped than no i had 5 but if she wanted to say 4 then fine! :cry: She then asked 'were your other 4 pregnancies normal'? Obviously Eves doesnt count!
> 
> I asked if there were any results from Alfies placenta and she didnt even look she just said my Dr would have to phone path lab- bear in mind this was Sept so 8 months ago and still not heard a thing. I havent been offered no scan and dont go back until 28 weeks.
> 
> She then said i needed Clexane injections (never had them before) so sent me through A+E, past the room they put us with Eve :nope:, to pharmacy, 30 mins wait down there, to labour ward where i sat next to a woman who asked how many children i had. Id got myself to worked up by that point i blurted out 4, and she asked how far i was, when i said 13 weeks she said 'oh thats ok nothing bad happens once you are past 7 weeks' :dohh: I couldnt say anything.
> 
> Ive nealised that nearly ever dept in that hospital holds bad memories for me- The antenatal dept, the labour ward, a+e, childrens ward....Im having a mighty 'Im feeling sorry for myself day' and have just come home and cried. Head pounding now. Just needed to let us out :cry:

Sorry Lora. :( What I'm starting to think is that in the UK there isn't much emphasis on customer service in healthcare. So sorry you had such a rough day.


----------



## lovehearts

I'm bleeding ladies, no pain, and heard the hb on the doppler but I'm bleeding bright red. Am waiting for epu to open to call in. This happened with my son, at pretty much the same stage. It was an sch. I'm scared :(


----------



## Dazed125

So sorry to hear this, I really hope everything is ok. Huge huge hugs, will be thinking of u x


----------



## Tower6

Oh no :( how many weeks are you? Hopefully it's a hematoma (sp?)


----------



## lovehearts

I'm 12+4. That's what it was with my son. I'm so scared :cry:


----------



## gardenofedens

Great scan baby monkey!  so glad you got to see baby! 

Loraloo, can't believe they treated you like that, just terrible! :hug:

Sorry you are bleeding lovehearts, hope everything is okay.

Is anyone else due on November 18? The front page shows me and baby monkey but looks like baby monkey is now 11/25. Am I the only one? :(

One more week until our next appt and hopefully another scan. My dr knows I want one so hopefully she can bring in the portable ultrasound machine. Otherwise I have to wait until June 28!! Technically we could get a private scan but they are expensive and we are saving money right now so dh won't approve. :-(


----------



## teacup22

Lovely scan Baby! 
Lovehearts :hugs: I don't know what to say! Hope it's nothing x


----------



## zowiey

Oh lovehearts, I have my fingers tightly crossed for you, I hope you get into epu as soon as possible, take care xxxx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Massive hugs *Lora*, it sounds like you had an awful consultant. Makes me so cross how insensitive people can be.

Bigs hugs to *Lovehearts* too. Hopefully everything will be ok hun.

Lovely scan pics *Gem *and* Babymonkey

*Can't believe tomorrow is finally nearly here. Can't wait to have the scan and see the baby again, and this time my OH can come with me as he was away with work for the early reassurance scan. All being well, we will be announcing on facebook on Fri or Sat so our wider family and friends know and can't wait now.

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## peanutmomma

*Babymonkey*-I am so happy you saw the baby. I bet you feel loads better now

*Lovehearts*- like I said on FB I am praying all is well with you and LO. Maybe this LO is like your son and decided he/she needs the extra room so baby is removing unwanted padding inside. A little weird I am for sure but I am trying to make things better.

So, it is almost 5 in the morning here, and although I am glad I was able to lay down last night at 8 am fall asleep I am now wide awake. DH birthday is today. I will be making him Meatloaf and mashed Potatoes as he asked for. I was trying to tease him about being old now at 26!!! LOL but, was reminded I am 3 years older than he is! OUCH! :dohh::haha:
My poor boobies this morning. I feel like I am back at 6 weeks again. So very painful today! And I just had my breathe taken away when I sneezed. My belly where baby is hanging out at got super hard like a rock when I sneezed and I almost doubled over from the pain. But, luckily it went away a second after. It was diffrent feeling for sure.

*Tower*- Hi twin hope you are in good spirits today. How did the last blood test go? I know you don't have results, but were they nice to my twin? If not I will come get them as you are my family now and no one is allowed to hurt or be mean to my family!!! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Creative

is being sick good musicle exercise? I only ask because after spending the night and morning being violently sick, my muscles feel like they had had a workout. (I always fancied a six pack!)


----------



## peanutmomma

well, no six-pack while pregnant I hope. But, I knew a girl in high school that had the flu for a week and she was thinner to begin with, but when she came back to school a week and a half later she had a six-pack from vomitting. I suppose that is why Bulimics like it too.


----------



## Gemie

Praying for you lovehearts :hugs: what was it when you bed with your son? X


----------



## lovehearts

Gemie said:


> Praying for you lovehearts :hugs: what was it when you bed with your son? X

It was a subchronic haematoma (sp) 

I won't know anymore until tomorrow now after my scan. Can't come quick enough. 

Thank you ladies :hugs: 

X


----------



## MandaAnda

My friend had a subchorionic haematoma that gave her grief at first, but her body did reabsorb it throughout the pregnancy. Baby is now a gorgeous 10 week old, born at home with no problems. Fingers crossed that there's nothing to worry about in the end. x


----------



## buddyIV

:hugs: *Lovehearts* I really hope everything turns out absolutely fine x I had 2 big bleeds with DS, and although it was horrible for me and DH, DS was absolutely fine. I know how scary it is though to see that blood. I'll be thinking of you x

:hugs: to you too *Lora*; what an insensitive *insert expletive of your choice here*! I know that the medical professionals must be very intelligent people, but some of them are socially inept. It's pretty astounding that she got something so sensitive, so distressing and personal, completely wrong when your notes were right there in front of her! It just completely undermines your confidence in their capabilities, because you immediately know that they've not paid proper attention to your case. Shame on her! After I had DS I actually had a debate with the consultant about the degree of tear I had...she'd written down the wrong information, and even though the FACTS were there in my notes, she kept getting it wrong. I just kept correcting her, until she eventually double checked and realised (without apologising) that she had it wrong all along (she thought it was a 3rd, when it was a 4th..."oh, but they hardly ever happen" was how she defended herself!). Twit. 

I'm so, so sorry to hear of your friend's loss *Gardenofedens*. I can only imagine the pain they are experiencing right now; my heart goes out to them x


----------



## BubsMom17

Lovehearts - I saw your post on FB and my heart stopped you. I can't imagine how scared you are! Please let us know right away what is happening. <3

Creative - I have the same problem, but not vomiting... the other way... :( Been going pretty much since Friday, on and off... Doc said it's a bug and to wait it out... my tummy muscles kill from the horrible cramping. I hope you feel better! <3


----------



## buddyIV

As for me: things here have been great! I'm feeling a million times better: DH asked if I'd been using tinted moisturiser or something, but its just that I've finally got some colour back in my face after feeling sooooo nauseous for 7 weeks! 

I've also submitted my PhD, and got a brand-new haircut, so I'm feeling like a new woman! 

I've still not got much of a bump (it still seems mostly bloat to me, as it's firm, but not hard), which is obviously bothering me. I had low fluid levels with DS, and he always measured small, and am dreading a repeat this time around. Pray for me ladies, that this will be a normal pregnancy! 

I've still got another week to go until my 12 week scan...feels like forever! But at least you wonderful ladies have shared yours, so I still have some gorgeous wee babies to look at in the meantime. Is there anyone else getting a scan on the 9th?

Oh, and as for the booby thing: it'll be so interesting to see how this one turns out. With DS my boobs only really hurt occasionally, but this time around they hurt 24/7...like, properly aching! It's even sore washing in the shower! They've grown far more, and far quicker than they ever did during my last pregnancy...although when I was nursing DS they went form a B to an E!!! 

Sorry for going on ladies: I haven't been on for ages and wanted to catch up with everyone xxx


----------



## BubsMom17

peanutmomma said:


> My poor boobies this morning. I feel like I am back at 6 weeks again. So very painful today!

Oh my gosh, mine starting hurting again last night! They feel super full and heavy again... I wonder what's going on with that???


----------



## Tower6

14 weeks today!! 

Love hearts- I had a feeling that was what happened, I had that with my third baby and it was more blood than I could even believe!! A friend of mines cousin just had that 3 weeks ago at 11 weeks. Very scary, almost hard not to feel like something is wrong but they showed me an u/s of the pocket of blood ad that baby was fine and it was. So so glad that all it was!

Peanut it's crazy how exact our lives are. My kids dad is a type 1 diabetic and we actually didn't find out till his b/s was 600 and he slipped into a coma! We had NO IDEA then life beck about educating and me learning to basically become a nurse to teach eating habits and looking at labels and giving insulin for the highs and sugar or the EXTREME lows while they figured out what works best. Though that still changes constantly as you know. I totally understand your daily life and commend you for doing it while pregnant!! Your amazing! Also! My DH is only 24! Will be 25 when the baby is due lol I'm a good 4 years older than him hahah we love the jokes that we make about that ;) I tell ya missy, twins is really the prefect word :) we need to get the babies a matching onesie when we find out what they are and then we can exchange the picture for the other baby to keep :)


----------



## Tower6

Idk of I commented on that last pic gem- but awesome! Isnt it so fun once they take baby shape!! Love it!

Teacupp- are you finally over that horrible sickness?! I hope so!! 

Most of you change again on Sunday so hopefully your almost all out of the sickness!!


----------



## BubsMom17

Tower6 said:


> Most of you change again on Sunday so hopefully your almost all out of the sickness!!

Hey, we both change tomorrow! :thumbup: Are you out of your sickness yet??? Mine seems to have passed. :happydance:


----------



## Tower6

I didn't get it with this baby, but I'm just getting out of the complete exhaustion!! That was the hardest part this time. With my girls I was nauseas for 5 months straight and really wondered how people even live while pregnant! Lol so of coarse I feel like my hopes of a boy may actually be reality buuuut I am also 7 years older than the last time so it could just be that too ;) I get my results back in about 7-10 days from the 2nd round of downs tests and that will also have the gender with it!! So I'm extremely excited or that! 

Yay for 14 weeks!


----------



## BubsMom17

Tower6 said:


> I didn't get it with this baby, but I'm just getting out of the complete exhaustion!! That was the hardest part this time. With my girls I was nauseas for 5 months straight and really wondered how people even live while pregnant! Lol so of coarse I feel like my hopes of a boy may actually be reality buuuut I am also 7 years older than the last time so it could just be that too ;) I get my results back in about 7-10 days from the 2nd round of downs tests and that will also have the gender with it!! So I'm extremely excited or that!
> 
> Yay for 14 weeks!

I had the same amount of nausea as I had with my son, but this time I have been dealing with headaches... I had close to no headaches when I was pregnant last time, but this time it has been chronic. Doc says they SHOULD pass by 15 weeks... keeping my fingers crossed for that one.


----------



## Tower6

BubsMom17 said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't get it with this baby, but I'm just getting out of the complete exhaustion!! That was the hardest part this time. With my girls I was nauseas for 5 months straight and really wondered how people even live while pregnant! Lol so of coarse I feel like my hopes of a boy may actually be reality buuuut I am also 7 years older than the last time so it could just be that too ;) I get my results back in about 7-10 days from the 2nd round of downs tests and that will also have the gender with it!! So I'm extremely excited or that!
> 
> Yay for 14 weeks!
> 
> I had the same amount of nausea as I had with my son, but this time I have been dealing with headaches... I had close to no headaches when I was pregnant last time, but this time it has been chronic. Doc says they SHOULD pass by 15 weeks... keeping my fingers crossed for that one.Click to expand...


That's interesting! I've never had them with my girls but this time I've had migraines! The dr suggested a chiropractor because they get so bad that it feels like my brain is throbbing and swelling, then i puke. It's actually the ONLY times I've thrown up with this baby is due to headaches


----------



## BubsMom17

OK, here is a little poll for you ladies:

With my son, I had him 10 days early. He was little, but perfectly formed and healthy (6 pounds, 18.5 inches).

Since my EDD is November 1st (per LMP, but November 4th per my O date), what are the odds I will end up with an October baby???


----------



## Tower6

We are guessing my baby will be born between oct 15-28th but if I even make it that far I'd be surprised, so I know I'll have a October baby but I've told these girls I hope I can stay here anyway cuz I LOVE this group!


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh yeah, I'm not going anywhere until baby is out! Then, we will all have our little birth club! :)


----------



## Dazed125

BubsMom17 said:


> OK, here is a little poll for you ladies:
> 
> With my son, I had him 10 days early. He was little, but perfectly formed and healthy (6 pounds, 18.5 inches).
> 
> Since my EDD is November 1st (per LMP, but November 4th per my O date), what are the odds I will end up with an October baby???

Isn't the second one usually later? Or that just an old wives tale?


----------



## BubsMom17

I have heard it goes both ways... I just have a feeling I won't be making it to November!


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> I have heard it goes both ways... I just have a feeling I won't be making it to November!

We are so on the cusp with our due dates that even a day earlier it will be an OCTOBER baby! lol So yeah we have a good chance either way. But you will probably definitely end up with an october LO! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

I'm just hoping baby is a Scorpio like me! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

buddyIV said:


> As for me: things here have been great! I'm feeling a million times better: DH asked if I'd been using tinted moisturiser or something, but its just that I've finally got some colour back in my face after feeling sooooo nauseous for 7 weeks!
> 
> I've also submitted my PhD, and got a brand-new haircut, so I'm feeling like a new woman!
> 
> I've still not got much of a bump (it still seems mostly bloat to me, as it's firm, but not hard), which is obviously bothering me. I had low fluid levels with DS, and he always measured small, and am dreading a repeat this time around. Pray for me ladies, that this will be a normal pregnancy!
> 
> I've still got another week to go until my 12 week scan...feels like forever! But at least you wonderful ladies have shared yours, so I still have some gorgeous wee babies to look at in the meantime. Is there anyone else getting a scan on the 9th?
> 
> Oh, and as for the booby thing: it'll be so interesting to see how this one turns out. With DS my boobs only really hurt occasionally, but this time around they hurt 24/7...like, properly aching! It's even sore washing in the shower! They've grown far more, and far quicker than they ever did during my last pregnancy...although when I was nursing DS they went form a B to an E!!!
> 
> Sorry for going on ladies: I haven't been on for ages and wanted to catch up with everyone xxx

My scan is on the 9th! Congrats on the phd and haircut! 



BubsMom17 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> My poor boobies this morning. I feel like I am back at 6 weeks again. So very painful today!
> 
> Oh my gosh, mine starting hurting again last night! They feel super full and heavy again... I wonder what's going on with that???Click to expand...

Maybe you are starting to produce colostrum. Mine stated leaking colostrum around.....15 weeks?



BubsMom17 said:


> OK, here is a little poll for you ladies:
> 
> With my son, I had him 10 days early. He was little, but perfectly formed and healthy (6 pounds, 18.5 inches).
> 
> Since my EDD is November 1st (per LMP, but November 4th per my O date), what are the odds I will end up with an October baby???

No idea but I'm hoping to make it into November. I'm due 11/18 according to my 9 week scan but my dd was a month early. I'm hoping to make it to 37-38 weeks this time.


----------



## BubsMom17

I want to go a little longer this time... I had no break between work and delivery! I worked on Friday and had him Sunday! I never made it to my free week to rest... Plus, he was little so nursing was a little rough. He couldn't figure out the latching, and I got all engorged and it was so much anxiety (thanks PPD... made everything that much harder!) I am hoping for an easy nursing experience more than anything! I have heard the later they come, the easier it is for them to start. I don't know if that is true... I figured baby coming out a little later and a little bigger can't hurt (I would love for him/her to be closer to 7 pounds! DS was so dinky!)


----------



## Angeltk42

I am pretty sure I had the most bizarre night of my life last night... The baby related part is this...
FOB's BFF kept offering me an alcoholic beverage and I kept telling him "i don't drink!" I must have said it 100x the 2x I have met him (both within the last week) so last night he started up again offering me a beer, a Jack and coke etc.. I was like "I don't drink" well finally I said "I CAN'T Drink". Well he immediately Paused and said "are you pregnant!?" I just gave a look neither yes nor no. So he screamed to FOB "you don't use condoms bro!?" :dohh:

Now you must understand FOB and me were never officially in a relationship when we concieved or even now although lately we have been spending A LOT of time together and it's been kinda leaning toward something. So his BFF didn't even know for sure who I was, if I was just a friend or more etc. He didn't even know if me and FOB had ever had sex until FOB confirmed it to him last night. He did know about me to some extent because he said that FOB spoke about me said he liked me and he didn't know where it was going with me etc... But also added that FOB is talking to other girls. Which he is entitled to and I put BFF in his place and said listen, FOB is allowed to talk to whomever he wants we aren't together but it is not your place to put the seed of doubt in my head. If FOB wants to tell me he is talking to other girls that is his perogative but unless he is telling me I would prefer to not have it thrown in my face! 

So although NO one confirmed the pregnancy to him he still knows FOB and me are more than friends. However, BFF is clearly attracted to me and proceeded to hit on me ALL NIGHT!!! I straight up said NOT INTERESTED but he even went so far as to get a little handsy and inappropriate to the point of me saying NO or GET OFF ME over and over. I even had to HIT him or smack him several times! He even at one point jumped on me and landed on my stomach :( AFTER he suspected i was PREGNANT!!! FOB told him to stop too but he didn't really listen (he was drunk) I feel IDK so upset over this.


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow angel, he sounds like quite the pig! Sorry you went through that...


----------



## BubsMom17

Tara - What a freakin' weirdo!!! I would just steer clear of him. Make FOB fully aware of how you feel, and try to avoid mingling with him if you can. He sounds gross...


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Tara - What a freakin' weirdo!!! I would just steer clear of him. Make FOB fully aware of how you feel, and try to avoid mingling with him if you can. He sounds gross...

yeah I do plan on having a talk with FOB! No boundaries! I mean seriously I feel disgusted by the whole thing.


----------



## Tower6

Awkward, uncomfortable and Crazy lol sorry you've been thru that. I've had people ask about if I'm single because they love to sleep with pregnant girls?!?! excuse me WTF!!?!?? Lol


----------



## Dazed125

There are some very very strange boys out there!!! Sorry u have had to deal with that x


----------



## zowiey

Wow angel, that was a night! I hate when some men don't understand no. It makes me very uncomfortable- hope you are ok? :hugs:


----------



## Angeltk42

Tower6 said:


> Awkward, uncomfortable and Crazy lol sorry you've been thru that. I've had people ask about if I'm single because they love to sleep with pregnant girls?!?! excuse me WTF!!?!?? Lol

Oh my I have had that too!!! But EWWWWWW If me and FOB weren't sleeping together I would abstain from sex for the duration of the pregnancy. I find it GROSS to think I would have sex with someone other than FOB. I would never put unnecessary risk to the child. 



Dazed125 said:


> There are some very very strange boys out there!!! Sorry u have had to deal with that x

Thank you it was very upsetting



zowiey said:


> Wow angel, that was a night! I hate when some men don't understand no. It makes me very uncomfortable- hope you are ok? :hugs:

I'm ok I just need to talk to FOB and find out exactly what his mindset in the whole thing was. Like was this normal behavior?? a test of some sort?? IDK I hope that he was shocked by his friend's behavior as much as I was. Because it really was disturbing.


----------



## buddyIV

Wow *Angel* :shock: That's outrageous behaviour! I hope you're ok; that must've been a hugely unpleasant situation to be in. It's unnecessary for BFF to have asked all those questions, but totally unacceptable for him to act that way towards you. I really hope you and FOB can have a good talk about it all, and that you feel happy with what he has to say about everything. Sheesh! 

Yay *Gardenofedens*...so excited to be sharing a scan date with you!!! It just cannot come quick enough! Wishing you lots of luck for the 9th x Thanks for the congrats too!


----------



## Angeltk42

I hope it's a good chat too because it will upset me greatly if he treats it nonchalantly!


----------



## buddyIV

gardenofedens said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> My poor boobies this morning. I feel like I am back at 6 weeks again. So very painful today!
> 
> Oh my gosh, mine starting hurting again last night! They feel super full and heavy again... I wonder what's going on with that???Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you are starting to produce colostrum. Mine stated leaking colostrum around.....15 weeks?Click to expand...

I was going to say the same thing ^^^^ Mine have already started leaking colostrum a tiny bit, and last time they started around 16-17 weeks (I think!). I had no clue that could happen and was totally confused!


----------



## grich2011

Had a doctors appointment and everything was great I don't have another one until the 28th that seems like forever away ugh! They didnt even set up my next ultrasound :(


----------



## Tower6

Angel- I thought the SAME thing! How strange it would feel to be with anyone other than the babies daddy (if we weren't together) it would just feel wrong to me! 

Guess guys really don't have boundaries like us ladies do ;)


----------



## Angeltk42

Tower6 said:


> Angel- I thought the SAME thing! How strange it would feel to be with anyone other than the babies daddy (if we weren't together) it would just feel wrong to me!
> 
> Guess guys really don't have boundaries like us ladies do ;)

Right it's just so strange.


----------



## Tower6

Peanut I hope your feeling ok.. Hopefully no low b/s or migraines today, I saw you posted today and then haven't seen you on at all since. I'm lookin for you so I can check on you &#128156;

Hope you and little peanut are just relaxing and napping all day. Muuaaaah &#128139;


----------



## lovehearts

Good luck today miss_ks, hope your scan goes well. And good luck to anyone else with scans or appointments today. 

I haven't had anymore bright red blood, just little bits of brown on first wipe when I go to loo (sorry tmi) but not much at all and nothing this morning. SO totally nervous for the scan later :( I wanted to really enjoy this and I was excited until the bleed showed it's face, sigh. Roll on 2.40.

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Xx


----------



## Tower6

Brown is a very good sign! When I had my hematoma I had a totally normal pregnancy until I stood up one Sunday to go into a video store and rent a movie and I literally gushed blood all the way down my pants to my ankles... Scariest thing ever, ad I had never even heard of a hematoma even though it was my third baby. I thought for sure I lost her, yet I knew that I would see larger stuff before that happened. I was sure she had passed though. Them they did a scan and she was there with a perfect hb! I worried and had nightmares even though they showed her to me but it was fine and just a huge scare! So glad to find out thats what it was!


----------



## teacup22

Morning all! 
Good luck for your scan Lovehearts. I'm sure all will be fine. Sending sticky thoughts to your bean xx


----------



## Dazed125

Good luck with the scans girls, can't wait for the pics

So glad to hear the bleeding has subsided lovehearts, I have my FX'd for your scan

It's fruit changing day whoop!


----------



## gardenofedens

Tower6 said:


> Brown is a very good sign! When I had my hematoma I had a totally normal pregnancy until I stood up one Sunday to go into a video store and rent a movie and I literally gushed blood all the way down my pants to my ankles... Scariest thing ever, ad I had never even heard of a hematoma even though it was my third baby. I thought for sure I lost her, yet I knew that I would see larger stuff before that happened. I was sure she had passed though. Them they did a scan and she was there with a perfect hb! I worried and had nightmares even though they showed her to me but it was fine and just a huge scare! So glad to find out thats what it was!

Omg, how terrifying!! I haven't had any spotting or anything with either of my pregnancies so I would be going crazy if that happened. Lovehearts, glad the bleeding has subsided!


----------



## Gemie

Good luck for all scans and appts today!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## buddyIV

Good luck with the scans *Missk and lovehearts*! x


----------



## buddyIV

Ooooooo 12 WEEKS TODAY!!! :happydance: 

(Gosh...what an attention seeker I am :haha:!)


----------



## Ema 8

hi girls goodluck for the scan :)
congrats buddy u made it through yay 12 weeks!


----------



## zowiey

Love hearts, hope today goes well for you, I'm thinking of you xxxx


----------



## teacup22

Just got my letter back! Lovely low risk for Downs at 1:27553 :happydance:
Just need to find out the gender now and I can start to feel properly pregnant!


----------



## Dazed125

Congrats teacup! I didn't realise you get a letter re downs, I assumed they told you on the day! That sucks!!!


----------



## babymonkey18

Gl on scans, and congrats on all the new fruit :D I hope everyone has a great weekend ahead of them. <3


----------



## Nanaki

Sorry to say that I am going to leave you ladies.... :-( my baby's HB had stopped since 8-9weeks. So it's MMC for me :-( good luck to you all ladies xxxxx


----------



## teacup22

Sorry Nanaki xx :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

I'm so sorry nanaki :hugs: xx


----------



## Ema 8

That's great teacupps
So sorry nanaki:(


----------



## Creative

That's really sad nanaki :hugs:


----------



## zowiey

Oh nanaki, I'm so sorry :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Ema 8

I'm in 2nd tri girls :D


----------



## buddyIV

So sorry Nanaki :hugs:


----------



## miss_kseniya

Huge hugs *Nanaki*. There are no words when something like his happens. Take care of yourself honey xx

Yay to all those who turned a new week today, and *Dazed*, you are a prune!

Well, the scan was absolutely brilliant. Baby was so wriggly and it looked like it was waving at us for the first 5 mins....right arm was going nuts! We had no soft markers for downs at all and the sonogropher said everything looked perfect. I think nuchal measuremet was 1.6mm. Just the blood test results to come, but I am not expecting them to be high risk. Will try and post up pics later on tonight when I have some proper time to sit down and get them on here.

Good luck to everyone else with scans today, and hope everyone has a fab weekend xxx


----------



## Angeltk42

Woohoo I'm a Lemon!! And definitely in 2nd Trimester now even though I felt like I was since 13+3 lol :) :happydance:


----------



## cassafrass

:hugs: nanaki .... so sorry love


----------



## Tower6

Nanaki- I'm so sorry to hear that, that is every one of our biggest fears right now! I'm so sorry :(
How far were you when they told you what had happened? Did you have any signs before they told you?

Huge hugs and prayers for your family today...


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Peanut I hope your feeling ok.. Hopefully no low b/s or migraines today, I saw you posted today and then haven't seen you on at all since. I'm lookin for you so I can check on you &#128156;
> 
> Hope you and little peanut are just relaxing and napping all day. Muuaaaah &#128139;

Sorry sweetie- DH left yesterday to go to work and got stuck in the snow we got. He made it three houses down then got stuck. he called in and we stayed in bed all day watching season 1 of white collar and watch a few shows on TV I made him Meatloaf, mashed Potatoes, and green beans for his bday supper. I thought it was the most horrendous thing I ever made. Although everyone else LOVED it and loves when I cook. I don't like ANYTHING I try to eat anymore. I am NEVER EVER hungry and cry when I try to eat a full meal because I have to eat, but it is getting so hard to do so. My bump is hiding now too! I have a little round lower belly, but I have just posted a picture from this morning on the 2nd trimester bumps thread. Much smaller than on Sunday when we reached 13 weeks. I get pains so bad anymore that I can hardly walk in the evenings from RLP I suppose it is! 
I can feel my uterus and a very firm spot where baby peanut sits at and I played with my Doppler Yesterday, so I know all is well, but I just look a bit healthier now and not miserable and bloated. Maybe it is the Pregnancy glow? YEAH, RIGHT!!! :winkwink::flower:
I love the matching onsies idea I almost teared up with happiness when I read it. I haven't had a migraine in well over a week now so I am so happy for that. Just boobie pain that is intense to say the least! :growlmad:
My areolas have now gone along with my breasts and are blue and full of veins. It is so weird to see blue veins in them for sure. And my nipples have decided that they want to be chapped I guessed you could call them? They hurt and feel like they are wind burned, which is funny since they are never out in the open.
Thanks for thinking of me hun. I am glad you are starting to get on here more again. I have missed you


----------



## peanutmomma

Nanaki said:


> Sorry to say that I am going to leave you ladies.... :-( my baby's HB had stopped since 8-9weeks. So it's MMC for me :-( good luck to you all ladies xxxxx

So very sorry to hear


----------



## Angeltk42

Nanaki I'm so sorry for your loss! :cry:


----------



## lovehearts

Evening ladies, 

Scan was good :) they could see a small bleed but she said it was nothing to be concerned about and was tiny compared to baby. I could bleed the rest out or it may just reabsorb so we shall see. Baby was being very awkward :haha: she took ages trying to get a good pic for the downs measurement then I reminded her we were not having the tests done. So she had a good look at baby, he/she had its legs crossed and we saw it's little feet! Iv been moved forward, my due date is now November 7th so that makes me 13+1 today :) 
Here is a pic:
https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/IMG-20130503-WA0018_zpsacbc66ee.jpg

Xx


----------



## BubsMom17

lovehearts said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Scan was good :) they could see a small bleed but she said it was nothing to be concerned about and was tiny compared to baby. I could bleed the rest out or it may just reabsorb so we shall see. Baby was being very awkward :haha: she took ages trying to get a good pic for the downs measurement then I reminded her we were not having the tests done. So she had a good look at baby, he/she had its legs crossed and we saw it's little feet! Iv been moved forward, my due date is now November 7th so that makes me 13+1 today :)

Great pic! And BTW, November 7th is a great due date! That's my birthday! :happydance:


----------



## teacup22

Gorgeous Lovehearts! I think that's a girly :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Hi Little Baby in *Lovehearts* tummy!! You are a cutie pie for sure and you have a whole fan club rooting for you as well as our LOs too!!! I think you look like a boy right now, but don't quote me. We are all so glad you are okay!!!


----------



## Dazed125

So sorry to hear your news Nanaki, hugs x

Great pic lovehearts! 

Miss K - glad your scan went well, looking forward to seeing your lo. I laughed at your comment - I think under any other circumstances I might be a little offended if someone called me a prune  hehe x


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Scan was good :) they could see a small bleed but she said it was nothing to be concerned about and was tiny compared to baby. I could bleed the rest out or it may just reabsorb so we shall see. Baby was being very awkward :haha: she took ages trying to get a good pic for the downs measurement then I reminded her we were not having the tests done. So she had a good look at baby, he/she had its legs crossed and we saw it's little feet! Iv been moved forward, my due date is now November 7th so that makes me 13+1 today :)
> Here is a pic:
> https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/IMG-20130503-WA0018_zpsacbc66ee.jpg
> 
> Xx

Is that a nub i spy?! Lovely pic :) xxx


----------



## southernbound

Nanaki :hugs: I'm so sorry

Lovehearts: What a lovely pic! congrats! :)

Small rant for the day, why don't men who say "oh, you won't be able to deliver naturally, you'll take the drugs for sure" realize that they just make me that much more determined to deliver naturally so I can rub in it their judgmental faces?!?


----------



## buddyIV

Fantastic news with the scans *lovehearts* and *missk*...hooray!! x


----------



## BubsMom17

southernbound said:


> Small rant for the day, why don't men who say "oh, you won't be able to deliver naturally, you'll take the drugs for sure" realize that they just make me that much more determined to deliver naturally so I can rub in it their judgmental faces?!?

Why would a man have any comment on that??? I would just brush them off.
Now when women say it, I get even more irritated! It's makes me even more mad when women say, "Why would you want to? It's not like you get a medal for childbirth!"
And???? You honestly think that's why I did it/am going to do it again???

Even the "Mmmm hmmm... we'll see..." comments are infuriating...


----------



## LoraLoo

southernbound said:


> Nanaki :hugs: I'm so sorry
> 
> Lovehearts: What a lovely pic! congrats! :)
> 
> Small rant for the day, why don't men who say "oh, you won't be able to deliver naturally, you'll take the drugs for sure" realize that they just make me that much more determined to deliver naturally so I can rub in it their judgmental faces?!?

Know what u mean, if someone tells me i cant do something it makes me even more determined to prove them wrong! x


----------



## southernbound

> Why would a man have any comment on that??? I would just brush them off.
> Now when women say it, I get even more irritated! It's makes me even more mad when women say, "Why would you want to? It's not like you get a medal for childbirth!"
> And???? You honestly think that's why I did it/am going to do it again???
> 
> Even the "Mmmm hmmm... we'll see..." comments are infuriating...

This! THIS! Thank you! I have NOTHING against pain meds, I just don't think I want um!


----------



## lovehearts

LoraLoo said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies,
> 
> Scan was good :) they could see a small bleed but she said it was nothing to be concerned about and was tiny compared to baby. I could bleed the rest out or it may just reabsorb so we shall see. Baby was being very awkward :haha: she took ages trying to get a good pic for the downs measurement then I reminded her we were not having the tests done. So she had a good look at baby, he/she had its legs crossed and we saw it's little feet! Iv been moved forward, my due date is now November 7th so that makes me 13+1 today :)
> Here is a pic:
> https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/IMG-20130503-WA0018_zpsacbc66ee.jpg
> 
> Xx
> 
> Is that a nub i spy?! Lovely pic :) xxxClick to expand...

Ooo really, I'm so rubbish at the nub theory, what does it look like? X


----------



## lovehearts

Miss_ks - so glad your scan was good, looking forward to pic :) xx


----------



## LoraLoo

lovehearts said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies,
> 
> Scan was good :) they could see a small bleed but she said it was nothing to be concerned about and was tiny compared to baby. I could bleed the rest out or it may just reabsorb so we shall see. Baby was being very awkward :haha: she took ages trying to get a good pic for the downs measurement then I reminded her we were not having the tests done. So she had a good look at baby, he/she had its legs crossed and we saw it's little feet! Iv been moved forward, my due date is now November 7th so that makes me 13+1 today :)
> Here is a pic:
> https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/IMG-20130503-WA0018_zpsacbc66ee.jpg
> 
> Xx
> 
> Is that a nub i spy?! Lovely pic :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo really, I'm so rubbish at the nub theory, what does it look like? XClick to expand...

To me the arrow bit at the bottom of the pic is opposite what i think may be the nub? Looks like it to me and looks like a pink one! :flower:


----------



## lovehearts

Eek thanx lora, guess we will find out in 8 weeks. X


----------



## Gemie

So sorry nanaki :hugs:


Beautiful pic lovehearts :)


----------



## Tower6

Peanut!!!! You've got mail!!! I took 13.5 week shots an finally had the courage to send them after a hard week- thank you! I wuv you!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Peanut!!!! You've got mail!!! I took 13.5 week shots an finally had the courage to send them after a hard week- thank you! I wuv you!!

got them I am going to post some now


----------



## Tower6

&#128139;&#128156;&#128139;&#128156;&#128139;&#128156;&#128139;&#128156;.&#128536;.....you!


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> &#128139;&#128156;&#128139;&#128156;&#128139;&#128156;&#128139;&#128156;.&#128536;.....you!

:kiss::kiss::kiss: love you too. DH said thanks sis in law for the birthday wishes ti him. He thought the idea of our LOs being cousins was real cute too. He said Heck maybe next summer we should come visit Idaho and see your world too. LOL :blush: I love him even though he then said an asshole remark to me and I am getting sick of it!! It isn't hormones either he has been doing this off and on since we got married. We have a great day and then the next day he will do or say something to royally tick me off and I yell at him because I can't understand how he started out when we got together telling me how my Ex-husband didn't deserve me because he was abusive and then DH will almost go out of hi way to be mean it seems to me. I son't know if he just can't stand the thought of everything going well or is like me and feels that if everything is going well something bad will happen! Sorry for the sudden rant I am just so confused as to why he does this. He came back and apologized but I am sorry I will not do it again to only do it again in less than 2 days means you are not sorry!!!


----------



## Tower6

Omg peanut! You are in my same situation and I literally have sat ere for days cuz I can't vent to anyone. All the people who I could vent to I have reasons why I can't/won't to any of them... Man you really are my godsend friend to this pregnancy!


----------



## brinib

Tower6 said:


> Peanut!!!! You've got mail!!! I took 13.5 week shots an finally had the courage to send them after a hard week- thank you! I wuv you!!

You guys seem to have a system down, so maybe it doesn't matter, but I just wanted to let you know I can't post pictures from my phone either. I email them to myself and then I upload them from my computer. :)

For those of you not on the fb page, my update is that I went to the MW this am for a regular appointment, after some troubling light pinky brown spotting last night and she couldn't find a heartbeat! I had to wait 90 minutes for an ultrasound and they were the longest of my life. Fortunately it had a happy ending and baby was waving at me and bouncing around, heart clearly beating. But now I am (as you charming Brits would say) completely "shattered." What a day.


----------



## Tower6

Ong how terrifying!!!! So Glad the end of that was a huge surprise from the beginning!! How scary :( 

I dont have a computer or I would try that too, I only have my phone :/ peanut has been so amazing to help! 

I'm now posted in second tri bump page :) yay!!


----------



## Gemie

brinib said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Peanut!!!! You've got mail!!! I took 13.5 week shots an finally had the courage to send them after a hard week- thank you! I wuv you!!
> 
> You guys seem to have a system down, so maybe it doesn't matter, but I just wanted to let you know I can't post pictures from my phone either. I email them to myself and then I upload them from my computer. :)
> 
> For those of you not on the fb page, my update is that I went to the MW this am for a regular appointment, after some troubling light pinky brown spotting last night and she couldn't find a heartbeat! I had to wait 90 minutes for an ultrasound and they were the longest of my life. Fortunately it had a happy ending and baby was waving at me and bouncing around, heart clearly beating. But now I am (as you charming Brits would say) completely "shattered." What a day.Click to expand...

That's scary. So glad everything is okay! X


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Brinib* glad it was all lovely in the end, what a scare for you.

*Dazed* I hadn't even thought about it until you posted that it sounds really rude to call someone a prune hahahahaha. I meant it in the nicest possible way naturally :haha:

It feels so nice now that everyone knows our secret. We had some lovely comments from friends and family and stupidly, it feels like a huge weight has been lifted from my shoulders. Not sure if it's the relief of telling everyone, the relief of the scan being awesome and seeing baby again or a mixture of the 2.

Anyway, as promised, a picture of our beautiful little one waving at us. Baby was proper wriggly on the scan and waved for the first few minutes :cloud9:

Good morning to everyone too. Hope you're all ok xx
 



Attached Files:







baby williams2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## teacup22

Very cute baby Miss K! 
I'm feeling rubbish today... I just want to be 20 weeks now so I can start to get excited/know gender/buy things! 
Feels like such a waiting game.... Was never this bad with DS :(


----------



## Tower6

Miss k your baby looks a lot like mine did at the 12 week scan! I just went back and compared them and they look a lot alike


----------



## Creative

brinib said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Peanut!!!! You've got mail!!! I took 13.5 week shots an finally had the courage to send them after a hard week- thank you! I wuv you!!
> 
> You guys seem to have a system down, so maybe it doesn't matter, but I just wanted to let you know I can't post pictures from my phone either. I email them to myself and then I upload them from my computer. :)
> 
> For those of you not on the fb page, my update is that I went to the MW this am for a regular appointment, after some troubling light pinky brown spotting last night and she couldn't find a heartbeat! I had to wait 90 minutes for an ultrasound and they were the longest of my life. Fortunately it had a happy ending and baby was waving at me and bouncing around, heart clearly beating. But now I am (as you charming Brits would say) completely "shattered." What a day.Click to expand...

What a relief!!:happydance:


----------



## lovehearts

Lovely baby miss_k, I think girly :)


----------



## Dazed125

Lovely pic Miss K, I'm guessing girl too x


----------



## zowiey

Aww, cute bubba miss K!

Teacup, hope the next 6(!) weeks fly by for you. How can we only be 6ish weeks away from 20 weeks? Crazy!

I have my scan on Weds, and am feeling a bit nervous, I've been really struggling to find twin 1 on my doppler. My logical brain says its because my uterus has definitely moved in the last week- twin 2 is really high up now, but I just can't seem to locate twin 1. I do find him for a few seconds, but that's it. Then I worry that it's not the heartbeat at all but something else :dohh: I'm driving myself insane & I can't talk to hubby- I know he'll take the doppler of me! But I think it's causing me more stress than its alleviating! Why can't they just make home scanners?! Seeing a beating heart is much more reassuring!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Just a quick question girls. How does nub theory work and do you really think baby looks like a girl? I am pretty clueless on these things to be honest.


----------



## Dazed125

I am no expert but in nub theory the genitals lay flat-ish against baby (i think i read less than 30 degrees) for s girl and with a boy are supposed to poke up and away from the body. My guess really is just a guess though x


----------



## Nanaki

Tower6 said:


> Nanaki- I'm so sorry to hear that, that is every one of our biggest fears right now! I'm so sorry :(
> How far were you when they told you what had happened? Did you have any signs before they told you?
> 
> Huge hugs and prayers for your family today...

Hi Tower6, 

I would like to reply to your question - i dont know if you see my other thread? 

I was 11w 6d yesterday, and no I havent got no signs but I worked out when the baby died and my MS was stopped, I didnt think any of it and thought 'yes MS gone! yay!' but never thought it would be that! 

Thank you all ladies!! 

See you around!

Xxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tower6

Nanaki said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Nanaki- I'm so sorry to hear that, that is every one of our biggest fears right now! I'm so sorry :(
> How far were you when they told you what had happened? Did you have any signs before they told you?
> 
> Huge hugs and prayers for your family today...
> 
> Hi Tower6,
> 
> I would like to reply to your question - i dont know if you see my other thread?
> 
> I was 11w 6d yesterday, and no I havent got no signs but I worked out when the baby died and my MS was stopped, I didnt think any of it and thought 'yes MS gone! yay!' but never thought it would be that!
> 
> Thank you all ladies!!
> 
> See you around!
> 
> Xxxx :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know. I have read so much about down syndrome and chromosomal issues and how a lot of times babies will mc all the way up to 19-20 weeks because of problems, this has me paranoid. I drink caffeine once a day to feel baby move and if I don't I panick till I do. I know it's dumb but it's my fear right now and idk when/if it will go away


----------



## peanutmomma

miss_k cute picture of baby. I think girly as well and I am guessing too. But yes, nub is Boy- pointing up and usually 30 degrees or less. Girl- is flat and in a line with backbone or pointing down. I am not an expert by any means but it is fun to guess.
Skull theory- a female skull is more raised and, to me, almost comes to a point. a male is rounder and wider, to me think of an old little bald guy and how round and shiny his head is.. now compare to the baby! does it look like the little bald guy or is it taller and more pronounced?

Hope everyone is well today AFM- I am okay. More low blood sugars to wake up to. But, I am now in a thread with mommas Diabetic before pregnancy and they all tell me at like 16-17 weeks my body will not longer really experience the lows and I will start needing to take a lot more insulin and by the time I give birth I will be taking 2-4 times the amount I am taking now to keep in control. Then, within a week of baby being born my body will go back to 1/2 of the amount I am now currently taking. So all in all a very worthy cause.


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Dazed* when is your scan hon? Can't be long now if you are 10 weeks.

Was it just *Lovehearts* who had her scan the same day as me? For some reason I thought that someone else was due their scan around the same time, but I am rubbish at remembering things at the mo.

As an aside, me and OH just bought our first pair of baby socks :) We said we would buy some after the 12 week scan if all went well, just so we could buy something really. Everything else will wait until after the 20 week scan now and when (or if) we find out the baby's gender. Still undecided on that one!

*Nanaki *I know I've already said it once, but sorry again hun :hugs:


----------



## zowiey

I hope your blood sugars keep stable peanut, it can't be nice for you, will your blood sugar be closely monitored during labor? Sorry to be nosey!

I've decided to put my positive & thankful head on from now on. A lady I talk to in lttc, has just completed her final round of ivf & got another negative. She lost both her tubes to ectopic pgs, so has had a real hard time. I was so hoping this time would be the one. 

I forgot how bloody lucky I am, and got carried away with thinking of all the negatives, worrying about finding bloody heartbeats or moaning about how tired I am. I forgot that it took the best part of 5 heartbreaking years to get here, and that there are too many women out there that will never be in my position. So! Time to be bloody thankful Zoe!


----------



## teacup22

zowiey said:


> I hope your blood sugars keep stable peanut, it can't be nice for you, will your blood sugar be closely monitored during labor? Sorry to be nosey!
> 
> I've decided to put my positive & thankful head on from now on. A lady I talk to in lttc, has just completed her final round of ivf & got another negative. She lost both her tubes to ectopic pgs, so has had a real hard time. I was so hoping this time would be the one.
> 
> I forgot how bloody lucky I am, and got carried away with thinking of all the negatives, worrying about finding bloody heartbeats or moaning about how tired I am. I forgot that it took the best part of 5 heartbreaking years to get here, and that there are too many women out there that will never be in my position. So! Time to be bloody thankful Zoe!

It's still ok to moan/ worry. We just realise how lucky we are! 
After only 1 year ttc and then 2 losses in a row I feel like I should enjoy it but I can't! 
I know I am very lucky though x


----------



## LoraLoo

Miss K- Lovely pic and I guess girl!

Peanut, its mad how your body responds to things when pregnant isnt it! Bit gutting you will need to take more insulin but least you are well informed and know before hand what to expect :hugs:

Zowiey, you didnt forget how lucky you were hun! You just worry like any normal person! Hell, I feel blessed every day but im the biggest moan arse going :haha: haha.

AFM, all ok here, bit tired today. Im struggling with the Clexane injections, yesterday was really painful but just something i need to get used to!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend? xx


----------



## BubsMom17

Zowiey-This might be a silly question, but I have no experience with twins... How do you know which heartbeat belongs to which twin??? I'm very curious!


----------



## gardenofedens

Zoe- sorry you are having trouble finding twin 1, I'm sure everything is fine. Try not to stress, not good for babies. They do make home scanners that plug into your smart phone but they are about $7500, lol. 

peanut- terrible news about the gd but glad you have the info to keep things under control

Afm, my pregnancy allergies are still kicking my butt. I don't remember when they finally subsided with dd but I hope it's soon! 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## zowiey

Bubs mom, my twins aren't identical & so implanted in different places. When we went for our 8 week scan twin 1 was the easiest to see, he implanted really low down on the left side, whereas twin 2 implanted high up on the right hand side!

Lora, are you doing the injections yourself? I found when injecting it sometimes helped to ice the area before, but not always. They do get easier, I hated it to start with, but soon got into the swing of it, well as much as you can! Where do you inject? Is clexane in the bottom?! xx

Hope you ladies didn't think I was bitching at anyone other than myself?! Obviously I don't fully "forget" how lucky I am, but I am guilty of not always appreciating it. It's hard to explain, but I remember people grumbling about their pgs, and thinking what I would give to be in their position. And reading the news of that lady,it really hit home. Ivf, just like any conception is a huge numbers game. But you have more of a chance of failing a cycle than succeeding. And we did it. Twice. I have a lot to be thankful for right now :)


----------



## Tower6

Zowiey- I already think you have a boy and a girl but since you know where they implanted you should search that method of gender predictor! I think they say boys implant low n girls high? I can't remember but it would be really cool to see if it proves true for you!


----------



## zowiey

Oooh tower I didn't know that, thanks! Wouldn't that be crazy! Their heartbeats (when I hear them both!) sound different too, and I read that boys & girls are different :) eeek! I'd love one of each, it would be a dream! xxx


----------



## Dazed125

miss_kseniya said:


> *Dazed* when is your scan hon? Can't be long now if you are 10 weeks.
> 
> Was it just *Lovehearts* who had her scan the same day as me? For some reason I thought that someone else was due their scan around the same time, but I am rubbish at remembering things at the mo.
> 
> As an aside, me and OH just bought our first pair of baby socks :) We said we would buy some after the 12 week scan if all went well, just so we could buy something really. Everything else will wait until after the 20 week scan now and when (or if) we find out the baby's gender. Still undecided on that one!
> 
> *Nanaki *I know I've already said it once, but sorry again hun :hugs:

It's on the 21st - feels like forever away and I am a little anxious about it due to the sonographer seeing an umbilical hernia at 9+3. Hopefully it's a worry about nothing - thanks for asking xxx


----------



## Dazed125

Oh and Miss_K congrats on the baby buy! I can't wait to buy things (my mum is too excited and has already started though!!) x


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> Bubs mom, my twins aren't identical & so implanted in different places. When we went for our 8 week scan twin 1 was the easiest to see, he implanted really low down on the left side, whereas twin 2 implanted high up on the right hand side!
> 
> Lora, are you doing the injections yourself? I found when injecting it sometimes helped to ice the area before, but not always. They do get easier, I hated it to start with, but soon got into the swing of it, well as much as you can! Where do you inject? Is clexane in the bottom?! xx
> 
> Hope you ladies didn't think I was bitching at anyone other than myself?! Obviously I don't fully "forget" how lucky I am, but I am guilty of not always appreciating it. It's hard to explain, but I remember people grumbling about their pgs, and thinking what I would give to be in their position. And reading the news of that lady,it really hit home. Ivf, just like any conception is a huge numbers game. But you have more of a chance of failing a cycle than succeeding. And we did it. Twice. I have a lot to be thankful for right now :)

Thanks hun, was going to try Ice and forgot. Its Clexane and it has to go in the tummy. Hubby has a needle phobia so Im stuck with doing it myself. Im no wuss but im finding it really difficult :( Just done one and got the needle in half way and wouldnt go in any further so had to pull it out and try again further down. It went in a bit easier but still bled a bit. 

No, nobody thought you were 'bitching' at anyone but yourself :haha: I think we were all just saying we have all felt the same/similar but to not feel guilty or bad!. I know how lucky i feel to be pregnant again, but every day i get terrified and i still moan about how tired/sick/generally hormonal i am :lol: My Sister had failed IVF- she had several miscarriages and 2 ectopics, then 3 failed rounds. Sometimes i feel really guilty that I can get pregnant so easily, and have 4 beautiful children here with me, when she has none, but then for me, pregnancy doesnt always result in a healthy baby, and even when it did, i still lost Eve. And yet I would still do it all again to have those 5 days with her, so in that way I do see myself as completely blessed iykwim? Sorry if that didnt really make much sense :dohh:

Anyway Im all fed and watered,baby in bed, jimmys on and ready for Britains got Talent :) Anyone else?


----------



## zowiey

:hugs: Lora, it completely makes sense.

I'm watching BGT, The poor lad doing the flash dance, bless!


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> :hugs: Lora, it completely makes sense.
> 
> I'm watching BGT, The poor lad doing the flash dance, bless!

lol I know, i do feel so sorry for some of them, but seriously, who actualloy tells them they are good to let them go on? lol x


----------



## buddyIV

Awww the new scan pics are adorable *lovehearts* and *missk*. Can't wait to add mine to our little sparklers group! 

So sorry you're dealing with these injections *Lora*; I hope the icing works to make it a little less painful x

Ok ladies, I could do with a little bit of support here! I know I'm just being paranoid, and a big worrier, but I think I just need to vent a little. I'm just at that awkward stage, where my ms has subsided, but my bump hasn't really popped out properly yet, and now I'm just so nervous. I just want the scan to be here already so I can see my little baby, all healthy and happily snuggled in. But it's soooo hard to relax right now! 

We saw the HB at 8 weeks, and I know that means there's about a 98% chance that everything is fine, but my irrational fears keep stomping down on the rational statistic! The thing that makes me nervous is that baby measured 6 days earlier than my dates (but I'm not sure exactly when I ov'd so there's room for error with dates I guess...).


----------



## gardenofedens

buddyIV said:


> Awww the new scan pics are adorable *lovehearts* and *missk*. Can't wait to add mine to our little sparklers group!
> 
> So sorry you're dealing with these injections *Lora*; I hope the icing works to make it a little less painful x
> 
> Ok ladies, I could do with a little bit of support here! I know I'm just being paranoid, and a big worrier, but I think I just need to vent a little. I'm just at that awkward stage, where my ms has subsided, but my bump hasn't really popped out properly yet, and now I'm just so nervous. I just want the scan to be here already so I can see my little baby, all healthy and happily snuggled in. But it's soooo hard to relax right now!
> 
> We saw the HB at 8 weeks, and I know that means there's about a 98% chance that everything is fine, but my irrational fears keep stomping down on the rational statistic! The thing that makes me nervous is that baby measured 6 days earlier than my dates (but I'm not sure exactly when I ov'd so there's room for error with dates I guess...).

Aw I'm sorry buddy, do you have access to a doppler to ease your fears? If not, we only have a few more days until our Thursday scans! It will fly by! My baby measured small too at the last scan. I wasn't tracking ovulation since we weren't ttc (just ntnp), but we only dtd twice the whole cycle and baby measured 4 days smaller than the last time we dtd and 14 days smaller than EDD by lmp. (by lmp, I'm 13+5 but by the 9 week scan I'm only 11+5) Dh doesn't have the best swimmers according to his analysis so a little worried but trying to stay positive! :hug: hang in there, just a few more days!


----------



## LoraLoo

:hugs: Buddy. I think it seems like such a long gap between scans, I agree that if you can get your hands on a doppler it might offer some reassurance. I also hate this stage, you dont really feel pregnant- symptoms fade but not much of a bump and little or no movement leads to huge paranoia! Im sure everything is fine like you say you have already seen baby so Im sure everything is ok, but roll on your scan so you can feel properly reassured! xx


----------



## cassafrass

:hugs: buddy !! too bad they don't rent scan machines to us crazy preggers !! i'd never leave my house ;p 

i need to vent a smidge... my friends are asses! were weren't able to hang out EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT last summer so now we don't even get an invite :growlmad: and then they post all over facebook about their plans. grrrrrr ... my feelings are hurt and im frustrated about it. the child in me wants to invite everyone i know over and exclude them and post 2199872345 photos. 

ill get over it i know and im making myself sick which is not ok. ( esp because we smoked a rack of ribs for 6 hours and were about to eat! ) my honey bunches and i had a great day with our ds and im happy to be home with them since i only get like 10 awake hours with them a week. and he says " Fu#$ them, we'll have our own fun" hes the best always makes me feel better .... maybe well even have :sex: !! lol ok i feel loads better thanks ladies


----------



## laura3103

Buddy my bean measured 8 days smaller than my dates and I tracked my ovulation roughly and only dtd around that time so I'm just as nervous roll on Thursday is all I can say!! Xx

Oh and I'm offically 12 weeks according to my lmp!!


----------



## Dazed125

I hope you had a good night with your oh Cass, I agree with him, [email protected]&£/ unthoughtful friends (easier said than done though - I'd be upset too) x


----------



## teacup22

Officially 2nd tri today! :happydance: 
Feels ages away till 3rd tri though!


----------



## Dazed125

Congrats teacup x


----------



## zowiey

:hugs: buddy & Laura, I'm sure everything will be fine, hope time passes quickly for you both xxx

Teacup :happydance: second tri, yay!

Cass, I agree with your hubby! I lost a lot of friends about 2 years ago,including my best friend of almost 15 years. It broke my heart at the time, a lot of reasons for it, but basically came down to the fact that I didn't go out as much as they thought I should. I only have about 3 friends now, but I know if I needed them they would do anything to help me. Fake friends are over rated!

I've been awake since 5.45- bloody birds! Don't get me wrong, I love hearing them sing, just not on a Sunday! Think I'm going to make hubby take me out today, I was thinking maybe going to Nottingham, then I get can him into mothercare & work on the bugaboo case a little more! He's still not convinced, so I figured the earlier I start working on him, the better :)


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Buddy* I could have written your post word for word last week hun. It is a worry even though we had a 7.5 week scan. I think most of my symptoms subsided my 8 weeks and I had some small spotting the day after my 7.5 week scan so it was a nervewracking 4 week wait. I do think that although I outwardly worried, deep down I had a sense of calm too (i know that sounds odd!) so thought I knew subconsciously everything was going to be ok. Also, as I had a previous ectopic, I knew from pretty early on that things didn't feel right somehow and yet this time around, I think things have felt right.

Hope that makes sense?

In terms of friends, I don't really have that many true friends anyway, so I am hoping for the opposite effect and that I will be able to gain some mummy friends from ante-natal classes and baby groups.

Hope everyone is ok this morning


----------



## zowiey

Hey ladies, do you know if I can have halls soothers or lockets at all? As the morning has progressed I think I've started coming down with a cold :( my throat is so sore, and is making me gag. I'm trying to drink loads, but it makes no difference. I know I can't take any of the other stuff in our cabinet, but wasn't sure about them :shrug:


----------



## lovehearts

Yay teacup, congrats on second tri :happydance: 

Zowiey-im not sure, what does the packet say? Could you try some natural remedies instead? 

Buddy - it's hard to keep positive all the time isn't it. My doppler massively reassures me. 

And the post about friends, I lost loads when I had my son. Like your hubby said, you can make your own fun. 

I made some amazing friends, through here actually, and gained a god daughter and god son from bnb. Also going to be a bridesmaid at one of their weddings next year. 

Xx


----------



## teacup22

I think you can have the plain soothers but not strepsils, Zoe.
Anyone else got really spotty? I have so many huge spots, more like lumps as they have no head :( my face hurts. I never get spots usually. 
Boo hoo!


----------



## lovehearts

Yeah I'm spotty, on my back too which I don't normally get. My face is horrible right now x


----------



## zowiey

Thanks ladies :) turns out I don't have any, anyway! could have sworn I'd seen some the other day :dohh: I may just buy some honey & lemons later on. Honey is ok, isn't it? I know you're not meant to give it to babies, but assumed its ok for us?!

Teacup, my skin is terrible, all along my jaw & cheeks. I've never had bad skin, but it just seems nothing will control it! Also I'm getting dandruff too :shrug:

Oh and whilst I'm over sharing! My nipples seems to be really dry & flaky- is this normal?!


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> Hey ladies, do you know if I can have halls soothers or lockets at all? As the morning has progressed I think I've started coming down with a cold :( my throat is so sore, and is making me gag. I'm trying to drink loads, but it makes no difference. I know I can't take any of the other stuff in our cabinet, but wasn't sure about them :shrug:

I got some lockets the other day, i didnt even think :dohh: and yes Honey is fine in pregnancy x

eta- just checked the packet and theyre fine!


----------



## sunnysun

I've got lots of spots too, is this is sign of a girl?? Too many similar hormones being produced?


----------



## peanutmomma

zowiey said:


> Hey ladies, do you know if I can have halls soothers or lockets at all? As the morning has progressed I think I've started coming down with a cold :( my throat is so sore, and is making me gag. I'm trying to drink loads, but it makes no difference. I know I can't take any of the other stuff in our cabinet, but wasn't sure about them :shrug:


Yes, my Doctor recommended Halls when I was sick at 10 weeks. They are just fine


----------



## peanutmomma

zowiey said:


> I hope your blood sugars keep stable peanut, it can't be nice for you, will your blood sugar be closely monitored during labor? Sorry to be nosey!
> 
> I've decided to put my positive & thankful head on from now on. A lady I talk to in lttc, has just completed her final round of ivf & got another negative. She lost both her tubes to ectopic pgs, so has had a real hard time. I was so hoping this time would be the one.
> 
> I forgot how bloody lucky I am, and got carried away with thinking of all the negatives, worrying about finding bloody heartbeats or moaning about how tired I am. I forgot that it took the best part of 5 heartbreaking years to get here, and that there are too many women out there that will never be in my position. So! Time to be bloody thankful Zoe!

Yes I have to check them 7-10 times daily as of right now and when I go to have the baby I will be on an I.V. like most women so I don't dehydrate and will have Dextrose injected into the iv because of the amount of stress on the body it can cause me to slip to low and go into a coma so they will raise my blood sugars some.


----------



## peanutmomma

gardenofedens said:


> Zoe- sorry you are having trouble finding twin 1, I'm sure everything is fine. Try not to stress, not good for babies. They do make home scanners that plug into your smart phone but they are about $7500, lol.
> 
> peanut- terrible news about the gd but glad you have the info to keep things under control
> 
> Afm, my pregnancy allergies are still kicking my butt. I don't remember when they finally subsided with dd but I hope it's soon!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

Ty but I don't have Gestational Diabetes. I have type 1 diabetes I found out 9 days after my 10th Birthday! So almost 20 years. if it were gd it could be controlled a lot easier, I have to almost start all over again. It is scary sometimes. But I am getting used to it.


----------



## gardenofedens

peanutmomma said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Zoe- sorry you are having trouble finding twin 1, I'm sure everything is fine. Try not to stress, not good for babies. They do make home scanners that plug into your smart phone but they are about $7500, lol.
> 
> peanut- terrible news about the gd but glad you have the info to keep things under control
> 
> Afm, my pregnancy allergies are still kicking my butt. I don't remember when they finally subsided with dd but I hope it's soon!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> 
> Ty but I don't have Gestational Diabetes. I have type 1 diabetes I found out 9 days after my 10th Birthday! So almost 20 years. if it were gd it could be controlled a lot easier, I have to almost start all over again. It is scary sometimes. But I am getting used to it.Click to expand...

Oh wow, sorry I missed that!


----------



## peanutmomma

it's okay garden I am not upset just letting you know. 

Hey everyone, I am well peanut is a LEMON. 4" long is so much larger than I thought it was. I had to have DH show me how big it really was. LOL I have a 14 week picture in the 2nd trimester bumps thread. Not to much bigger then two weeks ago. Just bigger feeling boobies. LOL


----------



## teacup22

Cute bump peanut! I'm jealous of your nakey belly ones. I wish I didn't have so many stretch marks from DS :(


----------



## peanutmomma

I have some stretch marks on my thighs and boobies. They are from when I was younger though. i hope they don't get darker. My mom and sister both had them where I have them so maybe I will luck out with not having them on my belly to badly. And I think stretch marks on your belly are well earned during pregnancy. SHow it off momma


----------



## teacup22

peanutmomma said:


> I have some stretch marks on my thighs and boobies. They are from when I was younger though. i hope they don't get darker. My mom and sister both had them where I have them so maybe I will luck out with not having them on my belly to badly. And I think stretch marks on your belly are well earned during pregnancy. SHow it off momma

Oh no. It's horrid and a bit saggy looking too... Maybe when my bump is a bit bigger :)


----------



## peanutmomma

*Tower*- You are posted on the thread bump and I put you on the Private FB group page too. Everyone is jealous of how HOT you are and More Boy guesses for you.


----------



## BubsMom17

Is anyone else's tummy sore? Maybe 2nd plus pregnancy moms? I feel like, tightness and general soreness in my lower tummy, like at the bottom of my bump. Should I assume it's growing pains and just try to take it easy today? I feel like I need a really good stretch but it hurts my round ligaments to get a strong stretch...


----------



## buddyIV

Thanks soooo much for all the support and hugs ladies: it really means a lot to me, and I feel much better for just getting those fears out to people who understand how I'm feeling. THANK YOU!!!

It's reassuring to hear other ladies have the same feelings and concerns, even when we know that everything is most likely absolutely perfect. I'll be thinking of you both *Gardenofedens* and *laura3103* on Thursday...happy day for all!

*Lora* I don't have access to a doppler unfortunately, but believe me I've thought about buying one over the past 4 weeks! My only reason for not getting one is that I could see myself becoming obsessive with it...never leaving the house...

What you said makes 100% sense *Missk*. I had a mc in December, and just had a feeling that things weren't right. This time, despite my irrational wobbles, I feel that ultimately everything is absolutely fine. I had the same sense when I was pregnant with DS, despite the fact that we had all sorts of issues...I always knew I'd be holding him in my arms at the end of it all.

As for friends, I certainly feel that sometimes friends don't quite get it when you can only come out occasionally, or that when you do you *always* leave early. That said, my really good and true friends are understanding and actually do what they can to accommodate me (like arranging lunch dates instead of evening pub things). Having a baby definitely separates the true and the "fair weather" friends.


----------



## buddyIV

BubsMom17 said:


> Is anyone else's tummy sore? Maybe 2nd plus pregnancy moms? I feel like, tightness and general soreness in my lower tummy, like at the bottom of my bump. Should I assume it's growing pains and just try to take it easy today? I feel like I need a really good stretch but it hurts my round ligaments to get a strong stretch...

It's not happened for a couple of weeks, but I have experienced it this time round. I'd been running about after DS all day, and then had a really busy night at work, and by the time I got home and fell into bed my tummy was really sore and tight. It subsided by the morning thankfully, and I just put it down to a bit of stretching and overdoing it a little. I hope you're tummy feels less tight, and you get to put your feet up asap! x


----------



## BubsMom17

Thanks buddy, I also chalk it up to digestional discomfort. I have very mild IBS, and am getting over a stomach bug, so between constipation and diarrhea and everything in between, things get sore but sometimes it's easy to let worries sink in and get it to worrying us... We ALL know that, right?

As far as friends, I have no close friends with kids, and all my cousins who I am close with are 2000 miles away. Without BnB, I would be pretty lonely. Love you ladies! <3


----------



## Gemie

Omgosh *tower* you're a yummy mummy wowzers!! :-D


----------



## cassafrass

Thanks girls ! I'm over it ...for now lol.. 
Love seeing the bumps !! 
Can't wait til I'm huge and waddling around !


----------



## peanutmomma

I love BNB for I do not have my own vehicle and can't drive DH's truck. I haven't any money of my own so I NEVER leave the house unless DH is taking me somewhere. and I don't have any friends. I on very rare occassions will chat on FB with an ex-coworker. But she is quite younger than I am and is into the party seen. So, I have no one at all. I sometimes send a message to my sister or call my mom every other weekend for like 10 minutes. SO, again I have no one to talk to and I am actually quite lonely anymore. I never had had what many would call close friends. the last one I had was 10 years ago and passed away and I never said a proper good bye. :( If I didn't have you all and the internet I think I would be in a very deep depression for sure.


----------



## laura3103

Ok weekend is over now can Thursday hurry up I want to see if my jelly bean has grown nice and big!! My worrying as come back ten fold now I swear it gets worse with each baby with Gertie I was just scared that I imagined I was pregnant with Grayson I was convinced I would lose him and this one as been non stop worry that something is goi got to go wrong because everything else in my life is going good esp with the fob!!

Would one mental to book another private scan before Thursday?!


----------



## brinib

BubsMom17 said:


> Is anyone else's tummy sore? Maybe 2nd plus pregnancy moms? I feel like, tightness and general soreness in my lower tummy, like at the bottom of my bump. Should I assume it's growing pains and just try to take it easy today? I feel like I need a really good stretch but it hurts my round ligaments to get a strong stretch...

YES I have been feeling like this on and off for a few days! I'm assuming it's my uterus expanding, but it sometimes makes me feel like I need to sit down.

Ladies I had another weird spotting episode today, but mostly I'm annoyed and perplexed rather than scared. I went to the bathroom and there was a red splotch in my undies like the very start of my period. But that was it-- no more. Since I pee 1000x a day it would have happened in a short period of time. Since we had TWO ultrasounds last week and baby was fine, I'm at 13 weeks now and I still feel it move I'm just going to chalk it up to hormonal madness and ignore for now. But SO WEIRD.

Also it is obscenely hot for May here today (84 degrees F/28.8 C) and we are sweltering. (Typical temp for us this time of year is maybe 62F). DS is upstairs rolling around his crib talking to himself-- I'm sure he's having trouble sleeping because it's so hot.


----------



## gardenofedens

Bubs and brinib, my tummy has been hurting too. Very uncomfortable. :(


----------



## zowiey

Peanut & bubsmon- that's what I love about the Internet! And what a special time for us all to connect, we'll never forget this support, because we'll never forget being pg with our bubbas :cloud9:

Laura, if you feel that a scan sooner would help do it. I really regret not booking one when I had my spotting episode, I put myself through so much, and could have stopped it earlier. Also,(& I know these stories don't help relieve any stress) but at my first scan both babies were about 3-4 days behind, and I know my exact date of conception, and at my last scan both had caught up. Big :hugs:

Well, I am going to spend the day on a sun lounger doing nothing! I feel horrible, stupid cold! I slept sooo badly last night, so I'll be preggo bitch from hell if I try to do anything today ;) hubby has gone down to make me a choccie milkshake, think he's trying to keep me sweet :haha:

The bugaboo mission went quite well yesterday. There are really only 2 prams I liked (well only one, but looked at the other for hubby's sake!) we looked at the obaby zezu, which was massive! It was ok, but just so wide, it was almost as wide as my arm span. Looked on eBay when we got back & there was one selling on there, 6 months old & not been used for a month, hmmm says all I need to know, it's obviously so big you can't use it. Then looked at the bugaboo, and oh! It's beautiful :) it was so easy to push a lot smaller, it looked a lot better too, and even hubby admitted that he liked it! So now to keep looking on eBay! I don't think we can really justify to new price!


----------



## Gemie

peanutmomma said:


> I love BNB for I do not have my own vehicle and can't drive DH's truck. I haven't any money of my own so I NEVER leave the house unless DH is taking me somewhere. and I don't have any friends. I on very rare occassions will chat on FB with an ex-coworker. But she is quite younger than I am and is into the party seen. So, I have no one at all. I sometimes send a message to my sister or call my mom every other weekend for like 10 minutes. SO, again I have no one to talk to and I am actually quite lonely anymore. I never had had what many would call close friends. the last one I had was 10 years ago and passed away and I never said a proper good bye. :( If I didn't have you all and the internet I think I would be in a very deep depression for sure.

 :hugs: 
you have us! Yay :) xx



laura3103 said:


> Ok weekend is over now can Thursday hurry up I want to see if my jelly bean has grown nice and big!! My worrying as come back ten fold now I swear it gets worse with each baby with Gertie I was just scared that I imagined I was pregnant with Grayson I was convinced I would lose him and this one as been non stop worry that something is goi got to go wrong because everything else in my life is going good esp with the fob!!
> 
> Would one mental to book another private scan before Thursday?!

Do it! Do it! Do it! :) I would it I could afford it, I'd have one every week :haha:


----------



## Gemie

Oooooh! 14 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## buddyIV

laura3103 said:


> Ok weekend is over now can Thursday hurry up I want to see if my jelly bean has grown nice and big!! My worrying as come back ten fold now I swear it gets worse with each baby with Gertie I was just scared that I imagined I was pregnant with Grayson I was convinced I would lose him and this one as been non stop worry that something is goi got to go wrong because everything else in my life is going good esp with the fob!!
> 
> Would one mental to book another private scan before Thursday?!

100% understandable! If you can afford it, and they can fit you in before Thursday (even if it's Wednesday!) I say go for it. The 9th cannot come quick enough!

*peanut* :hugs: ...it's an amazing thing that we're all here to share this journey together; this group means a lot as its the one place where you know you can just be honest, and indulge all your baby concerns/hopes/dreams/excitement without fear of judgement or boring people. I, for one, cannot get enough baby!!! 

You ladies are all fantastic! x


----------



## peanutmomma

Hope everyone is well today. Our fluke snowfall last Thursday has FINALLY melted and the sun is out, windows are open again. :) I am still not in a very uplifted mood, but what do you do? I have had the weirdest dreams all night long ones where I think I am waking up and I am actually in another dream. Then, I woke up for real at like 5 am and had a massive headache. I thought it was going to be a migraine day :(. But, took something and went back to sleep only to have even worse dreams. Then, I started to have better dreams and I woke up with a low blood sugar. 
I am fine now, it was just a weird night I guess. 
Gemie- congrats on the new fruit today.


----------



## Angeltk42

Hey Ladies, 
Glad everyone is doing well today. :hugs: to Nanaki (sp?) Sorry going off memory on the spelling but Hope you are coping ok! 

As for the friend stuff - I just had the most angering situation with one of my friends. A lil background he is crazy but has also supported me through a LOT of difficult times as I have for him. But he is a manimpulator and I know this about him and I have looked past it. Well he screwed me out of money and with no remorse said he wasn't going to give me it back because and I quote "everyone else screws you out of money why should I be the one person to repay you?" Best friend NIce right?? So I got mad and didn't call him for over a month. He called me the other day and I thought of not answering but as usual when we fight I swallow whatever bothers me and let it go so I answered. He kept questioning why we hadn't spoken in so long and I said because I was mad at you. He badgered to find out why I kept saying LET IT GO well finally he guessed it was about the money. He claimed he was joking that he planned to give it to me. I was like well at no point after you said the screwed up stuff did you say you were joking. Well we left it off casually no fighting etc. 

Yesterday he leaves me a voicemail stating he is VERY upset thinking about the money and he can't belive I would give up a friendship over $200 (at no point did I ever say I was giving up our friendship because of the money) and then he said something that I find disgusting "I question your maturity and your ability to be a parent!" OMG my Pregnancy rage went into full effect. Then he started attacking me about things that had NOTHING to do with the money well needless to say I called him and went off. Then hung up and he proceeded to call me 28x and I hung up on every single call. He left 6 Voicemails (i deleted them) and sent over 50 texts also deleted. I did catch a text or two that said I should be lucky he isn't going after me for $10,000 (I'm assuming because he (a non-lawyer) helped me with an estate matter when my father passed away and helped me legally. Idk how a friend with no legal degree can charge you the same as a full time lawyer but in his mind he can. Also said "the reason you are so upset about the Parenting comment is because you know it's true!" NO i'm upset because how dare you bring my unborn child into a fight about $200. Just hurtful stuff. I am not answering or contacting him again. And I don't care that he is saying I threw away this friendship over $200 when I know in my heart he threw it away for being a spiteful manipulative A**hole (excuse my language). To even stress me out while pregnant is very "unfriend like". I am done having to swallow my feelings and I don't need friends like him if every "good" thing he does for me is documented and used to to bring up if I'm ever upset! 
Sorry for the rant. Just really hurt me. :cry:


----------



## BubsMom17

Tara - Oh my god... I can't believe that happened to you!!! He sounds like a nutcase to me... He is probable so upset and defensive because he knows he was wrong and doesn't know how to deal with it... he sounds like a narcissist to me. You didn't do ANYTHING wrong. He was out of line and doesn't deserve your friendship.

I know that doesn't take away the hurt... but at least you can sleep well knowing you didn't do anything wrong and he took a very low road and has to live with himself.


----------



## Dazed125

Oh Angel, massive hugs, I Am so cross about your friend right now! I just read your post to my OH who said for any man to cause this kind of stress to a pregnant woman is pitiful, and if that was my friend he would go and smack him (my OH is actually the least aggressive man I've ever met but I think he's getting a bit alpha male now I'm pregnant - lol).

Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Tara - Oh my god... I can't believe that happened to you!!! He sounds like a nutcase to me... He is probable so upset and defensive because he knows he was wrong and doesn't know how to deal with it... he sounds like a narcissist to me. You didn't do ANYTHING wrong. He was out of line and doesn't deserve your friendship.
> 
> I know that doesn't take away the hurt... but at least you can sleep well knowing you didn't do anything wrong and he took a very low road and has to live with himself.




Dazed125 said:


> Oh Angel, massive hugs, I Am so cross about your friend right now! I just read your post to my OH who said for any man to cause this kind of stress to a pregnant woman is pitiful, and if that was my friend he would go and smack him (my OH is actually the least aggressive man I've ever met but I think he's getting a bit alpha male now I'm pregnant - lol).
> 
> Hope you're ok xxx

Thank you! I know it was just such a low blow to question my ability to be a mother!!! We used to fight all the time and he did this exact same BS but I learned to choose my battles and like I said I tried to avoid the fight and just casually discussed why I was upset and he escalated it to this! He is a Narcissit and tell your OH Dazed that I appreciate him wanting to defend another prego!! :) 
You know the funniest thing is he told me that instead of cutting him off I should cut off the other "toxic" people in my life. Quite frankly he is the only "toxic" person I have in my life currently! lol Because anyone that calls 28x in less than 2 hours with 6 5 min voicemails and 50 texts is TOXIC!


----------



## gardenofedens

Jeez Angel, he's crazy! Sounds a lot like an ex friend of mine actually. I got so sick of sweeping all her drama under the rug, we 'broke up' about five years ago and haven't spoken since. She still crosses my mind on her birthday but I don't want to open that can of worms again! :hug: to you!

Officially 12 weeks today! (14 by lmp though) Next appointment and ultrasound on Thursday!! :happydance:


----------



## zowiey

Angel, wow what an arsehole. I definitely wouldn't have anything more to do with him. He sounds very immature to get so nasty & take such a low blow. When he really has no reason to be mean. HE owes you $200!!

Ignore him, you're better off without him :hugs:


----------



## Angeltk42

Yeah I know how he manipulates the situation and if he spoke to you first he would have you convinced that I was 100% in the wrong. But I know i'm not. Oh well. I have no time for that kind of drama. Doesn't he know he shouldn't mess with a prego? lol Garden I'm sorry you lost your close friend too but a wise person once told me that if someone in your life doesn't bring value to it in some way no matter how small then they aren't worth having in your life. His value in my life has been less than zero lately so moving on. :) 

I feel like 200lbs have been lifted off my shoulders! lol 

Onto baby news... I called to book a private scan but haven't heard back yet. I still have over a week and a half before I can get in for my 16 week mark. But impatient me wants to at least book it so I have a scan to look forward to! lol


----------



## buddyIV

:hugs: *Angel*...what an idiot (to use a polite expression, not the one I'm really thinking!). Even though you KNOW you're in the right, it's really unsettling to fall out with someone. I had an argument with someone close to me a few weeks ago, and despite being 100% confident in my position, I still felt all yucky that we'd had cross-words. You totally did the right thing to just withdraw from the communications: you've got to have boundaries and limits regarding what you're prepared to put up with, otherwise people will just walk all over you. That being said, if you ever chose to forgive and forget he'd still know that you're not going to accept just any behaviour from him.


----------



## Angeltk42

buddyIV said:


> :hugs: *Angel*...what an idiot (to use a polite expression, not the one I'm really thinking!). Even though you KNOW you're in the right, it's really unsettling to fall out with someone. I had an argument with someone close to me a few weeks ago, and despite being 100% confident in my position, I still felt all yucky that we'd had cross-words. You totally did the right thing to just withdraw from the communications: you've got to have boundaries and limits regarding what you're prepared to put up with, otherwise people will just walk all over you. That being said, if you ever chose to forgive and forget he'd still know that you're not going to accept just any behaviour from him.

I think i have forgiven and forgotten too many times with this "friend" and my limit is reached. I mean lets say I do forgive and forget and then we get into another disagreement because I don't like something he said or did. If my child is born at that point will he degrade my child? his maturity is the one to be questioned not mine! I took the high road by not speaking to him until I calmed down. He pressed to know why and then started WWIII with me. But i'm immature?? that's pretty laughable. Especially coming from someone who hasn't worked in 6 years and just lives off of settlements he gets from suing everyone he knows!! 
It sucks to lose someone who is a dear friend and I am not discrediting the times that he has been there for me when No one else has but those times of good deed do not give him a free pass for EVERY time he steps out of line. Especially because I have been there for him just as much over the years it has not be one sided. I have done my fair share in this friendship and very little things that he can say negatively about me as a friend. The only things he attacks me on are stupid things that are character flaws I may possess. LIKE BEING TOO KIND!! lol


----------



## gardenofedens

Sorry to change the subject but for those who already have kids, I found this on Pinterest for Fathers Day and thought it was a cute idea so I did it with DD this morning:

(DH loves raccoons so even though this is a "boy" outfit, it's fitting for Fathers Day!)

In a four spot frame:
https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a3db27b3127ccef35808ca9af700000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ls%3D00402434208520130506200931037.JPG/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/
https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a3db27b3127ccef358c6921bf800000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ls%3D00402434208520130506200928483.JPG/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/
https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a3db27b3127ccef3595b527ba200000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ls%3D00402434208520130506200928527.JPG/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/
https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a3db27b3127ccef3581cb49a8300000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ls%3D00402434208520130506200932119.JPG/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/

I might try to get some more later when she's had a nap so I have more to choose from but for now, these are my favorite for Dada :)


----------



## cassafrass

sometimes people are mean ! angel :hugs: glad you can make a decision and know where your boundaries are :thumbup:

gender scan booked for june 4th and 830 am !! whoooooooo can't wait


----------



## Dazed125

So cute gardenofeden x


----------



## BubsMom17

Garden - What a cute, beautiful, happy baby!!! <3


----------



## cassafrass

garden the first time the pics didn't load ... but my gosh how cute!


----------



## Angeltk42

awww Garden your baby is ADORABLE!! love the pics!!! :)


----------



## brittanyodett

HI! 

My due date has been modified to NOVEMBER 1st YAY! 


I am mostly excited because after my dear baby arrives we get a few weeks together before the rush of the holidays (Thanksgiving and Christmas time).
We will get to bond and I will get to heal and such. YAY


----------



## brinib

gardenofedens said:


> Sorry to change the subject but for those who already have kids, I found this on Pinterest for Fathers Day and thought it was a cute idea so I did it with DD this morning:
> 
> (DH loves raccoons so even though this is a "boy" outfit, it's fitting for Fathers Day!)
> 
> )

1. Soooo cute and 
2. Just because it's blue I don't think it's a "boy" outfit-- she looks adorable! ;)


----------



## BubsMom17

brittanyodett said:


> HI!
> 
> My due date has been modified to NOVEMBER 1st YAY!
> 
> 
> I am mostly excited because after my dear baby arrives we get a few weeks together before the rush of the holidays (Thanksgiving and Christmas time).
> We will get to bond and I will get to heal and such. YAY

Hey, we share a due date, along with a few other lovely ladies on this thread, as well! :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

Garden those are super cute!!! 

What a great idea and way to go savIng money and doing them yourself!!


----------



## gardenofedens

brinib said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to change the subject but for those who already have kids, I found this on Pinterest for Fathers Day and thought it was a cute idea so I did it with DD this morning:
> 
> (DH loves raccoons so even though this is a "boy" outfit, it's fitting for Fathers Day!)
> 
> )
> 
> 1. Soooo cute and
> 2. Just because it's blue I don't think it's a "boy" outfit-- she looks adorable! ;)Click to expand...

Well I did get it off the clearance rack in the boy section of Carters  but I couldn't pass up a pants and shirt outfit for only $2.99!!


----------



## cassafrass

what is everyone doing for mothers day? ( it counts if your cookin number one) :)


----------



## Angeltk42

I'm sorry to bring this up again but my "friend" started harassing me again to the pint where I called phone company and had his house and cell #'s blocked so he couldn't call or text but then he called me from a different # and I hung up as soon as I heard his voice. Then began emailing me. I was in hysterics by that point and wondered why he thought it ok to harass me all the while saying I am mentally unstable! How am I unstable?!! Bc I refuse to let a grown man tell me I am going to be an unfit mother! :'( I have never been so viciously harassed I. My life!


----------



## Dazed125

Cassfrass - Mother's Day is in March in the UK so we will all have our bundles before we celebrate 

Angel - Are you responding to him or just ignoring him? If it continues it may be time to call the police?


----------



## gardenofedens

Angeltk42 said:


> I'm sorry to bring this up again but my "friend" started harassing me again to the pint where I called phone company and had his house and cell #'s blocked so he couldn't call or text but then he called me from a different # and I hung up as soon as I heard his voice. Then began emailing me. I was in hysterics by that point and wondered why he thought it ok to harass me all the while saying I am mentally unstable! How am I unstable?!! Bc I refuse to let a grown man tell me I am going to be an unfit mother! :'( I have never been so viciously harassed I. My life!

I think you should file a police report and consider a restraining order. I think there is a cost to the restraining order (?), so at the very least a police report so there is legal documentation of his behavior.


----------



## teacup22

Garden, such a cute idea and even cuter baby! Just gorgeous! 
How's everyone feeling? I feel like I have a hangover today ad my lip is covered in cold sore! Sucks!


----------



## grich2011

cassafrass said:


> what is everyone doing for mothers day? ( it counts if your cookin number one) :)[/QUOTE
> 
> We will be telling our family on Mother's Day it has been so hard keeping it in this long I can't wait :)
> 
> Angeltk42 hopefully he stops his bs you don't need that crap!


----------



## Creative

Angel, Your "friend" is clearly not a friend. He needs cutting out your life completely with no going back. You have a baby coming and he is not the sort of person you want to have around a baby (and I am normally the sort of person who gives the benefit of the doubt!)


----------



## zowiey

Garden, oh my gosh your daughter is the cutest!

Angel, you really don't need any crap right now. Don't give any second chances, forget him. Your main focus is your baby, once baby is here do you want people like him in yours & your babies life? I know it's hard to end relationships, but sometimes needs must. :hugs:

As for me 14 weeks today! Yay! Hello second trimester :happydance:


----------



## Creative

zowiey you are having a lemon! yeahh


----------



## Angeltk42

That's what's so upsetting I am ignoring him. He is done from my life after the things he has said and just from the psychotic behavior of stalking/harassing me. When I told him to stop or I would file harassment charges his response was I didn't stop so I guess you will be filing harassment charges "good luck with that!" I had deleted him off fb so he couldn't harass me there and when he discovered I deleted him he emailed me saying how immature I was for deleting him off fb. I don't find my behavior immature I find it completely sane who wants to be harassed and stalked!


----------



## cassafrass

wow i didn't know that its different there! march isn's very nice here so im glad its in may for us! 

yay for the announcement !!!! i want to announce on fb this week since we have told all our friends and family personally, but i want to do something different.. found some really funny pictures and i want to try those .. like OH and DS holding a sign that says moms pregnant! and in the background i would sit in front of the fridge with food everywhere lol :haha: 

Angel he sounds like a real dick! and dangerous with that temper.. :hugs:


----------



## buddyIV

Angeltk42 said:


> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: *Angel*...what an idiot (to use a polite expression, not the one I'm really thinking!). Even though you KNOW you're in the right, it's really unsettling to fall out with someone. I had an argument with someone close to me a few weeks ago, and despite being 100% confident in my position, I still felt all yucky that we'd had cross-words. You totally did the right thing to just withdraw from the communications: you've got to have boundaries and limits regarding what you're prepared to put up with, otherwise people will just walk all over you. That being said, if you ever chose to forgive and forget he'd still know that you're not going to accept just any behaviour from him.
> 
> I think i have forgiven and forgotten too many times with this "friend" and my limit is reached. I mean lets say I do forgive and forget and then we get into another disagreement because I don't like something he said or did. If my child is born at that point will he degrade my child? his maturity is the one to be questioned not mine! I took the high road by not speaking to him until I calmed down. He pressed to know why and then started WWIII with me. But i'm immature?? that's pretty laughable. Especially coming from someone who hasn't worked in 6 years and just lives off of settlements he gets from suing everyone he knows!!
> It sucks to lose someone who is a dear friend and I am not discrediting the times that he has been there for me when No one else has but those times of good deed do not give him a free pass for EVERY time he steps out of line. Especially because I have been there for him just as much over the years it has not be one sided. I have done my fair share in this friendship and very little things that he can say negatively about me as a friend. The only things he attacks me on are stupid things that are character flaws I may possess. LIKE BEING TOO KIND!! lolClick to expand...

Oh I hope it didn't seem like I was saying you should forgive...I totally didn't mean that! You have to have limits, and this guy sounds like he's exceeded even the most patient, forgiving limits! You're doing the right thing by ignoring him as much as is possible, but it might be good to keep records of what he's doing. 

Reading through your updates he sounds like he's lost the plot! I think you need to protect yourself and your LO from this level of stress; it must be horrible for you :hugs: I would go to the police (if you've kept any evidence of the number of calls, texts, emails etc, it'll help) then at least there's a formal note of his behaviour, and the opportunity to get a restraining order put on him.

I really hope he just gets the message and leaves you alone to get on with you're life xxx


----------



## buddyIV

Those pictures are sooooo adorable *Garden*! You did an amazing job with them...though with your daughter's smile it'd be hard to take a bad picture! Too cute! x

P.S. Only 2 more days till our scans! :happydance:


----------



## buddyIV

cassafrass said:


> wow i didn't know that its different there! march isn's very nice here so im glad its in may for us!
> 
> yay for the announcement !!!! i want to announce on fb this week since we have told all our friends and family personally, but i want to do something different.. found some really funny pictures and i want to try those .. like OH and DS holding a sign that says moms pregnant! and in the background i would sit in front of the fridge with food everywhere lol :haha:
> 
> Angel he sounds like a real dick! and dangerous with that temper.. :hugs:

Yeah, we have different days for Mother/Father's Day. I actually found out I was pregnant on Mother's Day :cloud9:

The FB pregnancy announcement sounds like it'd be so funny. Can you share it once it's up...I'd love to see it!

I have no idea what to do. Maybe something to do with DS becoming a big brother (though I don't upload pics of him, so I'm not sure how well it'd work...)


----------



## Angeltk42

buddyIV said:


> Oh I hope it didn't seem like I was saying you should forgive...I totally didn't mean that! You have to have limits, and this guy sounds like he's exceeded even the most patient, forgiving limits! You're doing the right thing by ignoring him as much as is possible, but it might be good to keep records of what he's doing.
> 
> Reading through your updates he sounds like he's lost the plot! I think you need to protect yourself and your LO from this level of stress; it must be horrible for you :hugs: I would go to the police (if you've kept any evidence of the number of calls, texts, emails etc, it'll help) then at least there's a formal note of his behaviour, and the opportunity to get a restraining order put on him.
> 
> I really hope he just gets the message and leaves you alone to get on with you're life xxx

Oh no I was just stating fact that I have forgiven some awful things he has said in the past but his current behavior certainly far exceeds anything he has done before. I Just want him to leave me alone I mean seriously is that too much to ask? When he states over and over that I am immature I sit there thinking "omg he is delusional" I have done nothing immature. I have tried to take myself out of a stressful situation. My BP was going through the roof last night and I know that is unhealthy for this LO. I hope my anxiety and stress hasn't harmed my LO in any way. I feel like I did what I could to limit the stress; ignoring his calls, having phone company block his numbers but he found ways around all that. It's sick and I do wish the police would do something. However, because he wasn't threatening my life it's really not going to help to contact the police. I don't believe in abusing the 911 system. Since he is 8 states and 1900 miles away there is no imminent threat to my life. 

Thank you everyone for your support. It's just with the pregnancy hormones and then to be harassed when all you want is to remain calm and enjoy the miracle that is inside all of us it's very frustrating. I don't want negativity surrounding me and I am very happy to have found out his psychotic ways NOW rather than after LO is born! HE WAS GOING TO BE THE GODFATHER to my LO because that's how close we were!!! Thank goodness that god revealed his true colors to me before I made that mistake!


----------



## buddyIV

Angeltk42 said:


> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> Oh I hope it didn't seem like I was saying you should forgive...I totally didn't mean that! You have to have limits, and this guy sounds like he's exceeded even the most patient, forgiving limits! You're doing the right thing by ignoring him as much as is possible, but it might be good to keep records of what he's doing.
> 
> Reading through your updates he sounds like he's lost the plot! I think you need to protect yourself and your LO from this level of stress; it must be horrible for you :hugs: I would go to the police (if you've kept any evidence of the number of calls, texts, emails etc, it'll help) then at least there's a formal note of his behaviour, and the opportunity to get a restraining order put on him.
> 
> I really hope he just gets the message and leaves you alone to get on with you're life xxx
> 
> Oh no I was just stating fact that I have forgiven some awful things he has said in the past but his current behavior certainly far exceeds anything he has done before. I Just want him to leave me alone I mean seriously is that too much to ask? When he states over and over that I am immature I sit there thinking "omg he is delusional" I have done nothing immature. I have tried to take myself out of a stressful situation. My BP was going through the roof last night and I know that is unhealthy for this LO. I hope my anxiety and stress hasn't harmed my LO in any way. I feel like I did what I could to limit the stress; ignoring his calls, having phone company block his numbers but he found ways around all that. It's sick and I do wish the police would do something. However, because he wasn't threatening my life it's really not going to help to contact the police. I don't believe in abusing the 911 system. Since he is 8 states and 1900 miles away there is no imminent threat to my life.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support. It's just with the pregnancy hormones and then to be harassed when all you want is to remain calm and enjoy the miracle that is inside all of us it's very frustrating. I don't want negativity surrounding me and I am very happy to have found out his psychotic ways NOW rather than after LO is born! HE WAS GOING TO BE THE GODFATHER to my LO because that's how close we were!!! Thank goodness that god revealed his true colors to me before I made that mistake!Click to expand...

Oh Angel :hugs: I just feel so bad that you're going through this!! At least he's a good distance away, so you can take some reassurance that he's not able to just come over on a whim. Goodness me...what an absolute horror he is! Like you say, it's good that you've seen all this now, before LO arrives. Now you can live your life without his negative presence, and that's got to be a good thing! 

So sorry that your BP has been up because of all this: hopefully our support here can help you stay calm. I'm sure your LO is doing just fine...getting everything he/she needs from Mommy!


----------



## Angeltk42

buddyIV said:


> Oh Angel :hugs: I just feel so bad that you're going through this!! At least he's a good distance away, so you can take some reassurance that he's not able to just come over on a whim. Goodness me...what an absolute horror he is! Like you say, it's good that you've seen all this now, before LO arrives. Now you can live your life without his negative presence, and that's got to be a good thing!
> 
> So sorry that your BP has been up because of all this: hopefully our support here can help you stay calm. I'm sure your LO is doing just fine...getting everything he/she needs from Mommy!

Thank you :hugs: Everyone's support really does help. I am very grateful to have you all! :)


----------



## Angeltk42

Call me crazy... or maybe it's pregnancy brain but where has 3boys been? Idk why but I feel like it's been ages since she has updated us.


----------



## peanutmomma

Cass- We are not doing ANYTHING for Mother's Day as I am not a momma til next year. I know I am a momma in training right now, but since everytime we go to the Doctor we are reminded that my Diabetes can cause me to MC at anytime I think all will be just fine so DH and everyone I know here says next year I can celebrate as I will have many many Mother's Days to come.


----------



## BubsMom17

Tara - Is there something wrong with this guy (aside from being a total dick)... I mean, has he ever shown any evidence of psychotic or stalking behavior im the past, with you or with anyone else? I know it would seem like a HUGE hassle, but could you change your numer? I know you can filter his emails through junk mail so you don't have to see them...


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Tara - Is there something wrong with this guy (aside from being a total dick)... I mean, has he ever shown any evidence of psychotic or stalking behavior im the past, with you or with anyone else? I know it would seem like a HUGE hassle, but could you change your numer? I know you can filter his emails through junk mail so you don't have to see them...

Yes he is crazy and I always looked past his craziness because it's never been so extreme before. Clearly his meds aren't working. I haven't changed my number in 16 years I would hate to give him the satisfaction in knowing he was the one who did it. I just won't answer blocked calls or weird #'s for the foreseeable future. I took the necessary steps to block his #'s, emails etc. So now any means he chooses to contact me would be consider extraneous. We shall see!! This goes BEYOND just being a dick. He is unstable mentally! He is fighting a deep depression right now and I really think this war with me is giving him something to do than be depressed!


----------



## BubsMom17

I agree... changing your number would really feel like he "won..." Like, why should I have to go through all that hassle because HE is choosing to throw such a tantrum???

I hope it all blows over soon and he gets exhausted of this... wish I could hug you for real, but here is a belly bump for my bump buddy! *bump* :) <3


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> I agree... changing your number would really feel like he "won..." Like, why should I have to go through all that hassle because HE is choosing to throw such a tantrum???
> 
> I hope it all blows over soon and he gets exhausted of this... wish I could hug you for real, but here is a belly bump for my bump buddy! *bump* :) <3

awww :hugs: thank you soooo much!! I hope so too!!! I just keep thinking like what is he trying to do? get me to miscarry because he thinks i'm going to be such an awful mother!!! :cry: I burst into tears last night when i blocked his number and he called from the different number.


----------



## zowiey

Angel, I wondered about 3boys too- hope she's ok? 

You can tell we've just had a super nice bank holiday weekend too, as most of the uk ladies have been quiet! But it has been far to nice to be inside, I have the sunburn to prove it :dohh: My skin is so British, paler than pale, until it burns, then promptly returns to pale!

Hope everyone is ok?

I have my scan tomorrow morning-eek! I've been having trouble finding twin 1, but today found twin 1 no probs, but could not find twin 2 at all! Yet he's normally really easy! Anyway, I hope everything goes well. I'm nervously excited, my pessimistic nature won't let me believe everything will be ok, but I'm trying to be positive :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Im one of the UK ladies thats been enjoying thew sunshine and been slacking on here Im afraid :blush: Forecast rain here for the rest of the week so been making most of it!

Zowiey im sure your scan will go fine! I imagine babies are closer together now that they are growing, so maybe hiding behind one another at times?

Time seems to be going quite quickly, im 14+4 today! Getting ready for babys big growth spurt (between 15 and 19 weeks!) I remember it with my others being utterly shattered too! My bumps expanded this last week and ive had lots of comments on it! Makes it feel more real somehow x


----------



## Angeltk42

oh ok as long all is well with her and she is out enjoying the sunshine!! :)


----------



## buddyIV

Good luck at the scan *Zowie*..look forward to hearing all about it when you get back! x


----------



## pa2k84

Zowiey good luck for tomorrow i have my first scan tomorrow but in the afternoon, can't wait seems to be such a long time in coming.


----------



## Tower6

This baby is a kickboxer lol the last two days it is flipping and kicking and moving like crazy! I couldn't be any happier right now, all this worry about the problems we've had has really made me question wether the baby is ok but the crazy about of movement the last two days compared to what I was feeling is sooooo reassuring! I am so happy and in love right now! Baby must be growing a ton too cuz the spots where it moves to are larger and I can feel it actually growing compared to a week or two ago when I was only feeling flutters. 
I needed this so much because I was really having doubts.

Hope everyone else is good! It's super quiet around here today.


----------



## BubsMom17

Tower6 said:


> This baby is a kickboxer lol the last two days it is flipping and kicking and moving like crazy! I couldn't be any happier right now, all this worry about the problems we've had has really made me question wether the baby is ok but the crazy about of movement the last two days compared to what I was feeling is sooooo reassuring! I am so happy and in love right now! Baby must be growing a ton too cuz the spots where it moves to are larger and I can feel it actually growing compared to a week or two ago when I was only feeling flutters.
> I needed this so much because I was really having doubts.
> 
> Hope everyone else is good! It's super quiet around here today.

Tower - I have been feeling some awesome little bumps and bubbles, and little popcorn sensations in there, too, and it feels awesome! I really didn't think it would happen this early, but it is pretty unmistakeable! 

You sound so much happier! I can feel your glow through the computer! LOL! :)


----------



## MandaAnda

Good luck with scans and appointments coming up!

I woke up to a bleed and cramping this morning, which has been light and brownish all day. Increased Braxton Hicks, which had started a few days ago as well. GP didn't seem too worried but then wasn't happy my tummy was so tender on palpating. So, off to a scan at the EPU, which was all fine and couldn't find a cause. I was happy to see baby, but I'll be happier if this stops and never happens again. I was so upset at first. Hubby is adamant I take tomorrow off, too. So, a restful day to look forward to. (Any nub/skull theory guesses welcome. Grrr, picture is fine but keeps turning upside down once uploaded!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LoraLoo

Oh no Manda, that must have been such a worry for you :hugs: so glad everything ok, agree with your hubby- rest! Cant see a nub but im getting a girly vibe from pic! xx


----------



## peanutmomma

*Manda*-I am getting a girly vibe from your picture too!
*Tower*- Lovey I am glad you are in a happier mood and my nephew is moving all around :winkwink:. I know we don't know if its my nephew quite yet, but I say it is my NEPHEW :hugs: I wish I felt even a flutter all I get is a bit more tender than the rest and I know with Doppler baby peanut is right there. I know I won't feel anything for a few more weeks, but I am impatient.


----------



## Tower6

Still waiting on the materniT21 test results which is hard but good news is that I have my 20 week ultrasound scheduled for June 12th! It feels far away but also crazy that in a month I'll be 20 weeks! Holy cow this has taken forever to get to second tri but then again the time has flown when I think about being 20 weeks!! Crazy! 

I hope to get my results back Monday and then I have a regular monthly baby check on the 22nd of this month so hopefully that will help pass the time. They refuse any scan here until 20 weeks which is crazy cuz I read a lot of uk ladies getting them at 16 weeks and up. I tried to make mine for the first week of june cuz my husband will be out of school for only a week before returning and she was like "no you will only be 19 weeks and we do not do that scan before 20" I thought that was nuts lol


----------



## BubsMom17

Tower6 said:


> Still waiting on the materniT21 test results which is hard but good news is that I have my 20 week ultrasound scheduled for June 12th! It feels far away but also crazy that in a month I'll be 20 weeks! Holy cow this has taken forever to get to second tri but then again the time has flown when I think about being 20 weeks!! Crazy!
> 
> I hope to get my results back Monday and then I have a regular monthly baby check on the 22nd of this month so hopefully that will help pass the time. They refuse any scan here until 20 weeks which is crazy cuz I read a lot of uk ladies getting them at 16 weeks and up. I tried to make mine for the first week of june cuz my husband will be out of school for only a week before returning and she was like "no you will only be 19 weeks and we do not do that scan before 20" I thought that was nuts lol

I can't believe they are that sticky about it! My practice does it any where between 18.5 and 21 weeks... so I am having my June 7th. I'll be 19 weeks exactly.


----------



## gardenofedens

Tower6 said:


> Still waiting on the materniT21 test results which is hard but good news is that I have my 20 week ultrasound scheduled for June 12th! It feels far away but also crazy that in a month I'll be 20 weeks! Holy cow this has taken forever to get to second tri but then again the time has flown when I think about being 20 weeks!! Crazy!
> 
> I hope to get my results back Monday and then I have a regular monthly baby check on the 22nd of this month so hopefully that will help pass the time. They refuse any scan here until 20 weeks which is crazy cuz I read a lot of uk ladies getting them at 16 weeks and up. I tried to make mine for the first week of june cuz my husband will be out of school for only a week before returning and she was like "no you will only be 19 weeks and we do not do that scan before 20" I thought that was nuts lol

My doctor is pretty particular about not scheduling before 20 weeks also. They told me because that's when it's easiest to measure and see everything and make sure it's all normal. Makes sense but still frustrating!


----------



## Tower6

Well my hubby can't make that appt and they won't budge so I'm gonna try for the 14th, I'll be 20w1d it's not too bad but it sucks to wait that long to see the baby after all the things they say could be wrong. I feel like I want then to recheck now, I'll find out gender next week and thats exciting!! But I'm more worried about heart, bones, brain, nasal bone and all those things than the gender. Sooo I hope they have an opening the 14th!


----------



## gardenofedens

Tower6 said:


> Well my hubby can't make that appt and they won't budge so I'm gonna try for the 14th, I'll be 20w1d it's not too bad but it sucks to wait that long to see the baby after all the things they say could be wrong. I feel like I want then to recheck now, I'll find out gender next week and thats exciting!! But I'm more worried about heart, bones, brain, nasal bone and all those things than the gender. Sooo I hope they have an opening the 14th!

How are you finding out gender next week? That's exciting! Fingers crossed they have an appt for you that also works for dh. My 12 week scan was supposed to be last week but I had to push it out a whole week so dh could come, annoying his schedule can't be more flexible!! :) Oh well, day after tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## Tower6

I had to have the materniT21 test done because of the down syndrome stuff that we have had going on and with that test they tell you the gender of the baby as well. Very exciting for that part yet very nerve wracking for the rest! I told my husband that it's crazy how bad I want my phone to ring with the results but I'm also so afraid for them to call. I feel like a crazy person. I call everyday to check on the results but I also don't know if I'm ready for the result. Hard to describe, I'll just be happy when this stuff is over and we just know or sure what's going on either way.


----------



## lovehearts

Will the results defiantly be in on Monday Tower? I hope it comes round quick. I can understand the not wanting to know but like you say, you just need to be sure whats going on. 

I have my 20 week scan on the 24th June, but i have a gender scan on the 25th May. Its mainly to check the bleed i had, Im so scared it spread/just sitting there, basically just not going. I have had loads of pinching/stretching pain the last few days, are they just normal pregnancy stuff or is it related to the SCH. sorry for rambling.

Glad to hear all was well at your scan Manda. Cute pic - i say girl 

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Im debating getting a private scan, not just to check the gender but because I dont have my scan til 19th June and I found out our last baby had died at 18 weeks so I feel like i need the reassurance. Finding out the babys sex would be a bonus! DH isnt keen on the idea, he just doesnt seem to understand why i want to :dohh: We had a 4D scan with Amy and he said he never really got anything from it :wacko: I keep telling him that this isnt a 4D scan and its not all about him!


----------



## Dazed125

My OH was like that when I wanted an early private scan Lora, I was upset he didn't see the point but when I explained it was for me and my reassurance he apologised and I got the scan  he loved it too, the sonographer spent ages with us explaining everything and getting lots of pics, well worth it in imo, we will be getting a private gender scan and possibly a 3d/4d one later on x


----------



## lovehearts

Mine is more for the reassurance Lora. If you want it then go for it. My hubby said no the other week when i asked but then after the bleed he came around. I think he knows how stressed out i am about it all. Hopefully you will be able to convince him in time! xx


----------



## teacup22

Hope you get your private scan Lora!
I can't have a gender scan as we just don't have the money and its a long travel including a ferry to get to one! 
I'm desperate to know the sex and see baby again! 
Must be worse for you ladies who've had bleeding :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

Hows your sickness Teacup? xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Just popping in quickly on my lunch break. Hope everyone is well?

Can't believe we are starting to talk about gender scans already. It doesn't seem that long ago that we were all stressing over waiting for the dating scans! Time seems to be going really quickly for me at the mo. I can't remember the date of my 20 week scan but think it is 26th or 28th June. They were kind enough to make it for 8:30am as I hate the afternoon appointments.

Someone has just put their scan pic up following a bleed and I have already forgotton who it was! Just to say though that is was a fab scan and so glad the bleed turned out to be nothing xx


----------



## peanutmomma

good morning ladies- I am jealous you all have dates for the 20 weeks scan. I am going to beg them next Tuesday to let me come in before we leave to go to St. Louis, MO (It's where I am from and unfortunately we have a meeting there on June 11th that I can't miss. It is not a vacation by any means) If I can get in just before we leaver I will be 18 weeks along. I am praying I can get the scan then. Or at least the Fetal Cardiography scan. then the 20 week and gender the week after we return I will be 20 weeks then. 
Is it bad of me to hope that my belly really pops before we go to ST. Louis? I want everyone we know to see I am pretty and pregnant. Not just lumpy and bloated looking LOL. At least when we go, we will be making a detour to my sister's house and she is giving us a 4-in-1 crib, mattress, lots of crib sheets and anything else she or her friends can come up with. So, that will help loads. I would absolutely love to have more scan pictures and a gender to share with her. She swears I am having a boy :) 

Okay, sorry for rambling on and on about the same subject!! I am freezing this morning. See DH and I played outside in the yard all afternoon yesterday. And well, I got a little burnt on my shoulders. DH burnt his entire back as he was shirtless. We planted our garden, trimmed some of the rose bushes, had a small fire to burn some of the yard waste. I tried to trim some of the raspberries we have back and the thorns got me. OUCH!!! I have become very accident prone now that I am pregnant and every single little scrape or cut bleeds like I am a stuck pig!! I suppose it is the extra blood. 

Oh, I had a very "Different" type feeling yesterday, after we showered we were laying in bed and I had this random little feeling about 2 inches below my belly button. It was like a little like poke followed by two quick ones. Then, nothing. I am wondering if it may possibly be, and I hope so, the very very first of baby peanut swooshing by inside?
I could have just had a weird muscle move too, but I have never ever felt this. Yeah, the best way I could describe it was like a little kid lightly poking you, or when a kitty cat will lightly paw at you.

Okay, I am off of my little soap box I hope everyone is doing well today. I am debating if I want to go out into the yard again and find something to do Hmmm...


----------



## LoraLoo

Sounds like movement to me peanut :) xx


----------



## teacup22

Love hearts, sickness is a lot better now thanks. Still getting the odd bout but much much better than it was :) 
Peanut - sounds like bub to me. I get little light taps! 
:happydance:


----------



## peanutmomma

Woo-Hoo!!! :baby::happydance:


----------



## MandaAnda

Peanut, it does sound like baby movement!

I'm still very lightly bleeding, so I think I'll stay home tomorrow, too. Not so worried now after yesterday's scan, just want it to stop.


----------



## lovehearts

Glad its eased up teacup and you can enjoy second tri.

Sounds like movement peanut - exciting! 

xx


----------



## peanutmomma

manda- hope the bleeding stops real soon. I know easier said than done, but try to relax and put your feet up


----------



## lovehearts

Manda - I feel for you. I bled 3 weeks with my son, well a big bleed than nasty brown discharge for 3 weeks. It was so disheartening because for the first half of second tri i was worried about spotting. And here i am again, this pregnancy, waiting for my bleed to come back! I had the gush last week but i know there is more to come as it was seen on my scan. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MandaAnda

What's bothering me today is that instead of brown and then the brown with black flecks it became, it's pinky brown. So, I worry it's working its way up to red. But there's not more than yesterday. And the cramps and Braxton Hicks are less. I'm trying to reassure myself with the lovely baby pic and that no problem could be seen, trying not to think maybe it's because whatever is causing the bleed isn't big enough yet to see. *sigh* But I still feel positive about the pregnancy.


----------



## BubsMom17

Peanut - Deffo sounds like little bub making his or her presence known!

Lora - I would want the scan too. I think you should get one. It's for your peace of mind, which is very important seeing as everything you have been through.


----------



## LoraLoo

manda, sorry to hear you are still bleeding, hope it eases up soon :hugs:

Ladies, Im SO frustrated, i hate talking about my losses on here cos i dont like to add any more worry to you guys at whats already a stressful/anxious time for most of us, but I dont know where else to turn.

The results from Alfies placenta STILL arent back. My GP phoned me this afternoon and basically we both feel like we are banging our heads against a brick wall- 5 times the results have been chased up now, once in writing- he wrote on March 8th and didnt even get a response! We are both starting to think they never actually tested it or have lost the results. I felt like crying when i got off the phone. He is having a word with my midwife today and when i see her next week will see if there is any news, if not, its back to my GP to pester him again. This has been going on too long and the closer i get to the gestation I lost Alfie the more anxious I am becoming :nope:


----------



## Angeltk42

LoraLoo said:


> manda, sorry to hear you are still bleeding, hope it eases up soon :hugs:
> 
> Ladies, Im SO frustrated, i hate talking about my losses on here cos i dont like to add any more worry to you guys at whats already a stressful/anxious time for most of us, but I dont know where else to turn.
> 
> The results from Alfies placenta STILL arent back. My GP phoned me this afternoon and basically we both feel like we are banging our heads against a brick wall- 5 times the results have been chased up now, once in writing- he wrote on March 8th and didnt even get a response! We are both starting to think they never actually tested it or have lost the results. I felt like crying when i got off the phone. He is having a word with my midwife today and when i see her next week will see if there is any news, if not, its back to my GP to pester him again. This has been going on too long and the closer i get to the gestation I lost Alfie the more anxious I am becoming :nope:

That is horrible!!! What kind of system do they have that the results aren't back yet? Well take a deep breath and relax. (easier said than done) maybe you can contact lab directly (if you aren't already doing so) Demand to speak to a manager or supervisor and let them have it!!!


----------



## BubsMom17

Lora - We are here to support you. Don't ever feel bad talking about your little ones.

I feel so bad for you. I feel like over and over again they have been insensitive to your situation... I know there is not much that can be done, but you deserve MUCH better treatment than that. You have a unique situation that most people can't even imagine going through. They don't seem to understand this...


----------



## LoraLoo

BubsMom17 said:


> Lora - We are here to support you. Don't ever feel bad talking about your little ones.
> 
> I feel so bad for you. I feel like over and over again they have been insensitive to your situation... I know there is not much that can be done, but you deserve MUCH better treatment than that. You have a unique situation that most people can't even imagine going through. They don't seem to understand this...

Thank you both for your replies. This post just made me cry, not sure why, maybe because a bunch of ladies I havent even met can have more compassion than those that are supposed to provide my care. Its just got to me this afternoon, I didnt expect to wait 8 months to be told that there are still no answers x


----------



## BubsMom17

LoraLoo said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> Lora - We are here to support you. Don't ever feel bad talking about your little ones.
> 
> I feel so bad for you. I feel like over and over again they have been insensitive to your situation... I know there is not much that can be done, but you deserve MUCH better treatment than that. You have a unique situation that most people can't even imagine going through. They don't seem to understand this...
> 
> Thank you both for your replies. This post just made me cry, not sure why, maybe because a bunch of ladies I havent even met can have more compassion than those that are supposed to provide my care. Its just got to me this afternoon, I didnt expect to wait 8 months to be told that there are still no answers xClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Tower6

I can't remember who asked, but we hope to find out Monday an Tuesday will be 2 weeks and I've heard a lot of people finding out about 5-7 business days after the test. But not sure. 

Peanut that was always the position I felt the first moves so yes my love I'm sure your safe to assume that IS BABY!!!!! Isn't that just the most exciting thing?! Pure love right there!!

Oh and peanut you will definitely look pregnant when you go Hun- You already look pregnant but the baby is also growing an inch a week right now so were headed into a huge growth spurt. 
And this won't surprise you, as we have the twin parallel lives, but I tried to get my scan for the week of the 4th of june since my DH will be back in school and I told then I'll be out of town for two weeks when I turn 20 weeks an the lady was like "'no you will ony be 19 weeks and we do not scan until 20 weeks" I was like really?! I'll be almost 20 weeks and she said no :( but you do live in a bigger area and a lot I places do them between 16-20 weeks so you may get yours but you wrote almost my exact conversation and reasoning that I had yesterday and they turned me down. I was super upset. So now I go the 12th but DH can't make that so I'm calling this morning to try to change that too. Err I wish the would just let me get in the week he's off school! 

Whew- sorry that ended up being a venting session lol 
It's beautiful here today and my daughter has a mothers day performance for 1st grade, so I'm gonna get ready for that soon. I'm Super excited- she was crying while practicing her songs and said " mom when I sing those my eyes water and cry because they're so cute and they are just like you" 
Melted my heart!!! Soooo priceless!!


----------



## babymonkey18

Hey ladies, sorry I don't post much. I am not on the computer often and when I check the thread there are like 10 pages of update, haha!

It seems like there is a lot of worry going on... :( I am praying for everyone who hasn't gotten their test answers back (Lora!) or are having some bleeding that may be causing some concern. <3

I love the scan pics, and I can't believe we are all in the same month but people are talking about gender scans already! It's so cool :) . I know I am due at the end of the month, so I am lagging behind many of you, but the fact that it's all the same month encourages me that I'll get there sooner than I think ;) :D . 

Tower, reading what your daughter said made me tear up. That is probably the cutest thing I have heard in a very long time. <3


Edit: also, angel, I am sorry you are dealing with someone treating your poorly (...crazily, actually). No one needs that in their life, and I hope things start to lighten up for you so you can move on and continue to enjoy your pregnancy and may focus on the GOOD friends out there :)


----------



## babymonkey18

Also I wanted to mention, I think I have felt similar things that peanut has within the past week. I feel this little poke/pop quite low, above my pubic bone (so where baby would be!). I am obsessive about reading where the baby is developmentally, and even a week or so ago the baby is floating around and kicking! It's just so small, it's hard to feel. Well, do you think I could have felt something this early? I thought it could have been something gastrointestinal but I've been dealing with A LOT of that (lol) and this was different. I guess it all depends on where baby and placenta are resting...I suppose if baby is more anterior it's possible (for me to have felt in 11-12th weeks?)


----------



## Angeltk42

babymonkey18 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I don't post much. I am not on the computer often and when I check the thread there are like 10 pages of update, haha!
> 
> It seems like there is a lot of worry going on... :( I am praying for everyone who hasn't gotten their test answers back (Lora!) or are having some bleeding that may be causing some concern. <3
> 
> I love the scan pics, and I can't believe we are all in the same month but people are talking about gender scans already! It's so cool :) . I know I am due at the end of the month, so I am lagging behind many of you, but the fact that it's all the same month encourages me that I'll get there sooner than I think ;) :D .
> 
> Tower, reading what your daughter said made me tear up. That is probably the cutest thing I have heard in a very long time. <3
> 
> 
> Edit: also, angel, I am sorry you are dealing with someone treating your poorly (...crazily, actually). No one needs that in their life, and I hope things start to lighten up for you so you can move on and continue to enjoy your pregnancy and may focus on the GOOD friends out there :)

Thank you! I appreciate that and I hope so too. Still contacts me daily through blocked # and leaves VMAIl but I delete and ignore. And have blocked him from FB since he messaged me through there even though unfriended. It's just pure insanity. I just want it to stop so I can move on fully! :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

Lora, please never feel bad. Have you been in touch with ARC before? They were lovely when I rang with Lucy's prognosis, didn't patronise me, spoke to me compassionately, gave me more information to research. And I wonder if they'd be able to help you get the results sorted or at least sign post you to someone who could help. This is not ok that you still don't know, and it's not ok that they're keeping info from you that's in turn causing you stress. It needs to be nipped. Thinking of you.

Oh, here's the website: https://www.arc-uk.org/


----------



## Angeltk42

OK this is a RANT!!! 

I finally got ahold of the Private Ultrasound people and tried to set up an appointment. They asked who my doctor was and as soon as I told them they said "i'm sorry your doctor doesn't allow private US" I asked why and she said because he is one of those doctors that things US hurt the babies so does them as infrequently as possible!!! 

I want to CRY!!!! :'( 

WTH!!!!!! Why can't I get a private scan - Ugh this makes me want to change doctors!!!!


----------



## BubsMom17

Angeltk42 said:


> OK this is a RANT!!!
> 
> I finally got ahold of the Private Ultrasound people and tried to set up an appointment. They asked who my doctor was and as soon as I told them they said "i'm sorry your doctor doesn't allow private US" I asked why and she said because he is one of those doctors that things US hurt the babies so does them as infrequently as possible!!!
> 
> I want to CRY!!!! :'(
> 
> WTH!!!!!! Why can't I get a private scan - Ugh this makes me want to change doctors!!!!

LOL... *laughing out of disbelief and shock* WTH... this is ridiculous!!! This is like a sitcom. Like a Seinfeld episode where everyone is in on it.

Can you go online and see if there are other places in your area??? There are two or three here in a reasonable distance from me...


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> OK this is a RANT!!!
> 
> I finally got ahold of the Private Ultrasound people and tried to set up an appointment. They asked who my doctor was and as soon as I told them they said "i'm sorry your doctor doesn't allow private US" I asked why and she said because he is one of those doctors that things US hurt the babies so does them as infrequently as possible!!!
> 
> I want to CRY!!!! :'(
> 
> WTH!!!!!! Why can't I get a private scan - Ugh this makes me want to change doctors!!!!
> 
> LOL... *laughing out of disbelief and shock* WTH... this is ridiculous!!! This is like a sitcom. Like a Seinfeld episode where everyone is in on it.
> 
> Can you go online and see if there are other places in your area??? There are two or three here in a reasonable distance from me...Click to expand...

RIGHT!!! It's like a colossal JOKE!! And i'm the butt of it! 
There weren't any other places in close proximity. :( I saw one pretty far away but I''m not even sure where the town is... The two towns I live near Odessa (where I live) and Midland which is where I work are big everything else outside of it is tiny until you get 3 hours away. So I think i'm screwed!! :( I am so beyond bummed out right now I don't even know what to say!


----------



## Dazed125

Is that even legal? Can your doctor really stop you having a private scan? I know that in the UK a doctor wouldn't be allowed to dictate that based simply on their beliefs...


----------



## Angeltk42

Dazed125 said:


> Is that even legal? Can your doctor really stop you having a private scan? I know that in the UK a doctor wouldn't be allowed to dictate that based simply on their beliefs...

Private scan place needs written approval from Dr to do scan and dr won't give written approval because he finds it unnecessary so Its legal from that perspective. Damn US has all the strict health rules with HIPAA and stuff!! 

What upsets me most was when I was talking to a friend about whether I should get private scan she made a GREAT Point. She said "tara you might never be pregnant again so do everything you want to do during this pregnancy I.e. 3D scan because who knows if you will get the opportunity again!" Now i'm just depressed because she is right. I feel like I'm missing out because I have a crappy doctor!! :(


----------



## southernbound

Angeltk42 said:


> OK this is a RANT!!!
> 
> I finally got ahold of the Private Ultrasound people and tried to set up an appointment. They asked who my doctor was and as soon as I told them they said "i'm sorry your doctor doesn't allow private US" I asked why and she said because he is one of those doctors that things US hurt the babies so does them as infrequently as possible!!!
> 
> I want to CRY!!!! :'(
> 
> WTH!!!!!! Why can't I get a private scan - Ugh this makes me want to change doctors!!!!


Ok, I'm in texas too and that ain't legal. I know of ONE place here out of maybe 20 that want to know you're seeing a doctor before giving you a private scan but even still they don't ask permission. That's the most absurd thing i've ever heard.:growlmad:


----------



## pa2k84

Finally had my first scan today - deff a baby in there :haha:

Pics not great as photographed from pics and also oh my gosh what a little mover! Finally got all measurements but did take a while he/she would not keep still.

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn89/pa2k84/file_zps6d1d42c8.jpg

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn89/pa2k84/file_zps2420aa1f.jpg

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn89/pa2k84/file_zps4735886f.jpg

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn89/pa2k84/file_zps13e56447.jpg


----------



## LoraLoo

MandaAnda said:


> Lora, please never feel bad. Have you been in touch with ARC before? They were lovely when I rang with Lucy's prognosis, didn't patronise me, spoke to me compassionately, gave me more information to research. And I wonder if they'd be able to help you get the results sorted or at least sign post you to someone who could help. This is not ok that you still don't know, and it's not ok that they're keeping info from you that's in turn causing you stress. It needs to be nipped. Thinking of you.
> 
> Oh, here's the website: https://www.arc-uk.org/

Thanks so much for this, no I hadnt heard of them before! :flower: xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

pa2k84 brill pics, lad all ok! You can actually see from the pics how much baby was moving! xx


----------



## zowiey

Hi Ladies, just a quick one to say we had our "12" week scan today, didn't have downs check, but all looks great. She tried to change my dd to the 8th Nov, but I was told by my ivf clinic to not let them, as we know exact date of conception, and either way, I'll have my babies way before either the 5th or 8th!
I'll put the pics up tomorrow, twin 2 would not turn so we could only get a picture of him looking straight at us! The sonographer even said he had his hand in his mouth- will we have a thumb sucker?! Twin 1 was dancing around, stretching his legs, & they are both really close to each other now, which is why I probably can't find them both on the doppler, twin 2 was almost behind twin 1!
I've got my 20 week scan booked for the 26th, so 7 weeks today! Mil gave us a voucher for John Lewis last night, so we popped into today, and brought 2 little sleep suits, they are gorgeous! And hubby's gran has insisted on buying us the bugaboo brand new :happydance: so all in all a great day!


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> Hi Ladies, just a quick one to say we had our "12" week scan today, didn't have downs check, but all looks great. She tried to change my dd to the 8th Nov, but I was told by my ivf clinic to not let them, as we know exact date of conception, and either way, I'll have my babies way before either the 5th or 8th!
> I'll put the pics up tomorrow, twin 2 would not turn so we could only get a picture of him looking straight at us! The sonographer even said he had his hand in his mouth- will we have a thumb sucker?! Twin 1 was dancing around, stretching his legs, & they are both really close to each other now, which is why I probably can't find them both on the doppler, twin 2 was almost behind twin 1!
> I've got my 20 week scan booked for the 26th, so 7 weeks today! Mil gave us a voucher for John Lewis last night, so we popped into today, and brought 2 little sleep suits, they are gorgeous! And hubby's gran has insisted on buying us the bugaboo brand new :happydance: so all in all a great day!

Fab day all round! So glad the little twinkles are doing great! Hope its eased your worry a little knowing that they are so close and thats whats made it harder to hear the hbs! Well done on the baby buys too! And hurray for getting the pram you wanted :happydance: and even better that its a gift, lol :thumbup: xx


----------



## Gemie

Hi girls I've missed so much I'm so sorry!

:hugs: to anyone who needs them looks like lots of stress and worry going on :nope:

Great news on all the new scans and positive appts :)

AFM bought a tandem buggy today not brand new but I figured poppy wont be in a buggy too long so I'm not spending out brand new and what we bought does will do us just fine :) 
Exciting isn't it?! Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Gemie said:


> Hi girls I've missed so much I'm so sorry!
> 
> :hugs: to anyone who needs them looks like lots of stress and worry going on :nope:
> 
> Great news on all the new scans and positive appts :)
> 
> AFM bought a tandem buggy today not brand new but I figured poppy wont be in a buggy too long so I'm not spending out brand new and what we bought does will do us just fine :)
> Exciting isn't it?! Xx

What did you get? :) xx


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls I've missed so much I'm so sorry!
> 
> :hugs: to anyone who needs them looks like lots of stress and worry going on :nope:
> 
> Great news on all the new scans and positive appts :)
> 
> AFM bought a tandem buggy today not brand new but I figured poppy wont be in a buggy too long so I'm not spending out brand new and what we bought does will do us just fine :)
> Exciting isn't it?! Xx
> 
> What did you get? :) xxClick to expand...

It's a mothercare Phoenix
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LoraLoo

Is it nice to push Gem? I only tried 1 tandem when i was pregnant last time ( thats all our baby shop stock!) but it was really heavy! I still dont know what to do in regards to a double etc :wacko:


----------



## Gemie

It's really nice to push heavy to lift!


----------



## MandaAnda

LoraLoo said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> Lora, please never feel bad. Have you been in touch with ARC before? They were lovely when I rang with Lucy's prognosis, didn't patronise me, spoke to me compassionately, gave me more information to research. And I wonder if they'd be able to help you get the results sorted or at least sign post you to someone who could help. This is not ok that you still don't know, and it's not ok that they're keeping info from you that's in turn causing you stress. It needs to be nipped. Thinking of you.
> 
> Oh, here's the website: https://www.arc-uk.org/
> 
> Thanks so much for this, no I hadnt heard of them before! :flower: xxxClick to expand...

Let us know what they say, ok? :thumbup:

Re:prams....I'm not even buying one this time. I had Jack in a Moby and then a soft structured carrier so much that I have hardly used his pushchair. And he doesn't need it much now, as he's three. So, I think new baby will just be in a woven wrap or mei tai most of the time. (But I do love to ogle pretty prams!)


----------



## Gemie

MandaAnda said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> Lora, please never feel bad. Have you been in touch with ARC before? They were lovely when I rang with Lucy's prognosis, didn't patronise me, spoke to me compassionately, gave me more information to research. And I wonder if they'd be able to help you get the results sorted or at least sign post you to someone who could help. This is not ok that you still don't know, and it's not ok that they're keeping info from you that's in turn causing you stress. It needs to be nipped. Thinking of you.
> 
> Oh, here's the website: https://www.arc-uk.org/
> 
> Thanks so much for this, no I hadnt heard of them before! :flower: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Let us know what they say, ok? :thumbup:
> 
> Re:prams....I'm not even buying one this time. I had Jack in a Moby and then a soft structured carrier so much that I have hardly used his pushchair. And he doesn't need it much now, as he's three. So, I think new baby will just be in a woven wrap or mei tai most of the time. (But I do love to ogle pretty prams!)Click to expand...

Ours isn't too pretty but it's practical. :haha:

I've always wanted to baby wear but having MS I don't have much energy so carrying baby around might do me in :nope: also poppy wasn't an attached baby she ever has been so I never had a issue with her not wanting ,e to put her down when I needed to do stuff etc.
My friend is very into to wearing and has lots of carriers and wraps etc I love the idea of it :)


----------



## brinib

MandaAnda said:


> What's bothering me today is that instead of brown and then the brown with black flecks it became, it's pinky brown. So, I worry it's working its way up to red. But there's not more than yesterday. And the cramps and Braxton Hicks are less. I'm trying to reassure myself with the lovely baby pic and that no problem could be seen, trying not to think maybe it's because whatever is causing the bleed isn't big enough yet to see. *sigh* But I still feel positive about the pregnancy.

I am in exactly the same boat. I have been having light brown spotting, with occasional pink and one night of a red splotch since last Thursday night. I had an ultrasound on Friday and everything looked fine and they couldn't locate a cause-- I have had a lot of what is probably Braxton Hicks too. I mostly feel ok about it all but there's this little niggling worry in the back of my head all the time because the stupid spotting continues. So feeling your pain!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Manda, I was just thinking today I'm not sure if I'll get a double stroller. Dd is only 9 months, will be 15 months when Baby Bun arrives so I guess I should but she's never really ridden in her stroller anyway as I always babywear. I'm thinking with the second baby, dd would go in her stroller as she'll be heavy to wear and LO will be worn. I guess there might be times when I want both in a stroller but can't really think of any tbh...?


----------



## lovehearts

Lora - don't ever feel bad about talking about your children in here. We are all friends now and we are here for you :hugs: I really hope they find the results soon, it would be disgusting if they have lost them, I hope that's not the case. 

It's nice to see so many baby wearer's in here. I didn't start wearing my son until 4 months but I am defo going to start wearing from birth this time as long as my baby allows. Can I ask, to those that used stretchies, are they hard to get the hang of? Iv only ever used buckles. I really don't know what to do about the pram situation so I'm not thinking about it until after 20 weeks :haha:

Zowiey and pa2k so glad your scans went well. Lovely pics. 

14 weeks today for me, officially 2nd tri :happydance: 

Xx


----------



## Creative

Wow, I'm having a lime! 
Got my dating scan today and I am looking forward to going. (not looking forward to finding a parking space though!


----------



## teacup22

Lovehearts we will be babywearing, I've used wraps for DS since about 5 months :)
Creative- hope it all goes ok at scan x


----------



## MandaAnda

Brinib, I'm so sorry you're dealing with this, too. Do you work, and, if so, have you been off?

Lovehearts, stretchies are easy, IMO. I started playing with the Moby when still pregnant. But you can get ones that are sort of already done up, too. I'm skipping the stretchy this time though, as you can use them long, and going straight to woven wraps and ring slings. You need to find your nearest sling meet and pay them a visit. The Slings & Things FSOT &Advice group on fb is very good, too...but very addictive, as is the Natural Mamas forum.


----------



## autumn_leaves

my due date, as of now anyways, is November 25, 2013!!! :)
i am 11 weeks, and was told this due date after a 7 week scan for bleeding! wondering if i will go late and have a thanksgiving baby!?


----------



## lovehearts

I have a RS for my son, and a connecta. I'm on the fsot group on fb, just never been brave enough to try a woven. I was planning on connecta or Mt. It's so easy to get addicted isn't it :blush: 

Good luck for scan today creative.


----------



## Creative

I'm just back through the door. I am having one healthy little baby due a few days ahead of my dates so due on 26th November. Making me between 11+3 and 11+4. Blubbed like a baby when I saw the heart beat. Will post the scan in the morning as I am off out in a few minutes.


----------



## buddyIV

I'm so, so sad to be writing this, but unfortunately it was bad news at our scan today. The baby died at around 9 weeks (must have happened days after our early scan, when we saw the hb). We're obviously just devastated by this; my heart is broken right now.

I know that time heals though, and eventually we'll recover from this. I thank God for my beautiful, happy, healthy son and just pray that one day we'll be able to give him a sibling.

Thank you so much for all the support through the past 12 weeks ladies; I'll be thinking of you all and wishing you the happiest, healthiest pregnancies and will still share in your joy come November. 

Good luck and loads of love to you all xxx


----------



## Dazed125

I am so so so sorry to read this buddy. I can't even imagine what you are going through. If you ever need to talk please message me. Thinking of you xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Buddy, I am so, so sorry Thinking of you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Creative

buddyIV said:


> I'm so, so sad to be writing this, but unfortunately it was bad news at our scan today. The baby died at around 9 weeks (must have happened days after our early scan, when we saw the hb). We're obviously just devastated by this; my heart is broken right now.
> 
> I know that time heals though, and eventually we'll recover from this. I thank God for my beautiful, happy, healthy son and just pray that one day we'll be able to give him a sibling.
> 
> Thank you so much for all the support through the past 12 weeks ladies; I'll be thinking of you all and wishing you the happiest, healthiest pregnancies and will still share in your joy come November.
> 
> Good luck and loads of love to you all xxx

Buddy, That is such sad news. I am so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## Angeltk42

buddyIV said:


> I'm so, so sad to be writing this, but unfortunately it was bad news at our scan today. The baby died at around 9 weeks (must have happened days after our early scan, when we saw the hb). We're obviously just devastated by this; my heart is broken right now.
> 
> I know that time heals though, and eventually we'll recover from this. I thank God for my beautiful, happy, healthy son and just pray that one day we'll be able to give him a sibling.
> 
> Thank you so much for all the support through the past 12 weeks ladies; I'll be thinking of you all and wishing you the happiest, healthiest pregnancies and will still share in your joy come November.
> 
> Good luck and loads of love to you all xxx

Buddy I am so sorry :( I am just crushed... There were no signs? My heart goes out to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

Buddy, I am so sorry to read this. :hugs: xxx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Oh Buddy my love, I'm so sorry to read this news. I feel devastated for you hun. Huge, huge hugs to you and your OH xxx


----------



## Tower6

buddyIV said:


> I'm so, so sad to be writing this, but unfortunately it was bad news at our scan today. The baby died at around 9 weeks (must have happened days after our early scan, when we saw the hb). We're obviously just devastated by this; my heart is broken right now.
> 
> I know that time heals though, and eventually we'll recover from this. I thank God for my beautiful, happy, healthy son and just pray that one day we'll be able to give him a sibling.
> 
> Thank you so much for all the support through the past 12 weeks ladies; I'll be thinking of you all and wishing you the happiest, healthiest pregnancies and will still share in your joy come November.
> 
> Good luck and loads of love to you all xxx

I am so so so sorry. I was just reading another post of a girl that lost her baby yesterday at 23 weeks andy heart is just sunk in my throat for all you girls. I can't believe how long they give us between appointments because of exactl your situation. I have been so worried about thinking everything's fine until I go for one oft month long appointments and find out differently. I am so sorry and I won't say I hope your ok because I know that will take time but I hope you find strength to get you through. I'll be praying for you


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, just came across this thread. I know a few from another thread.

I'm due on the 8th November although I have to have a planned birth so it will probably be a little earlier. I'm high risk as I have had 6MC, the majority at 10-12 weeks after a healthy bean and heartbeat was seen. I'm being treated for a clotting disorder from BFP but as I am in the unexplained category it's a shot in the dark. I also have a septum which the doctors are now concerned about as the size of it wasnt as obvious before my uterus started to get bigger. Life just likes sending me challenges!

I have one DS in between all the heartache so I'm praying this will also be a rainbow for me too. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all xo


----------



## BubsMom17

Buddy - I am so sad and shocked to hear this. I am so sorry for your loss... my condolences to you and your OH. My thoughts, heart and prayers are with you. <3


----------



## BubsMom17

Welcome AngelSerenity! I am praying for you and your rainbow! Looking forward to getting to know more about you!


----------



## BubsMom17

For all you babywearers - I used the Moby last time but I found it a but of a pain cuz it is so long and I couldn't quite get all the holds down quite right.
Have any of you used the Infantino carriers? They just look so convenient!


----------



## zowiey

Buddy, I am so, so sorry. Sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## MandaAnda

Oh, buddy. :( I'm heartbroken for you. I hope your body and heart heal soon. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## MandaAnda

BubsMom, I wouldn't recommend anything like an Infantino or Baby Bjorn, as they're not ergonomically shaped, so not good for you or baby really. If you like soft structured carriers, look at things like Ergo, Beco and other buckled versions of a mai tei. They do make stretchy wraps that have some if the work done for you, such as a Close Parent Caboo. Again, I always recommend getting to a sling meet, as there are a good variety of carriers to try. In LA, you should be spoiled for choice.


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh no buddy! I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine. :hug: Makes me even more nervous for my scan this afternoon. It's been 6-6.5 weeks since my last appointment. :(

I used a moby with dd and she loved it. I was really nervous about it and didn't know any other baby wearers but I watched some videos on youtube and figured it out pretty easily. I switched to an ergo for convenience and better back support around 5.5 months. We still use it daily now at 9 months. I don't go anywhere without it.


----------



## LoraLoo

Welcome Angel S :flower:

Garden- good luck for your scan!

Well, afm, after an 8 month wait, my GP has phoned to tell me that my placenta was never sent to be tested. I feel completely lied to, on several occasions the hospital confirmed it was being tested and this is also what they said to my GP. I feel totally robbed of any answers as to why my baby died, I will never get answers or any kind of closure now. Devastated.


----------



## lovehearts

Lora, there are no words :nope: 
How dare the hospital lie to you and your gp about something like that. I am truly shocked. I do hope you can heal and find closure. Massive massive :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## teacup22

So sorry buddy. Hope time can heal for you and you can have your rainbow baby soon x


----------



## Angeltk42

LoraLoo said:


> Welcome Angel S :flower:
> 
> Garden- good luck for your scan!
> 
> Well, afm, after an 8 month wait, my GP has phoned to tell me that my placenta was never sent to be tested. I feel completely lied to, on several occasions the hospital confirmed it was being tested and this is also what they said to my GP. I feel totally robbed of any answers as to why my baby died, I will never get answers or any kind of closure now. Devastated.

Lora That is completely unacceptable. I'm so sorry you were lied to and now won't have answers :( :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

I personally think they either lost placenta or lost the results :nope: will probably never find out. Im requesting my notes. Im just going to panic even more through this pregnancy now.


----------



## peanutmomma

buddyIV said:


> I'm so, so sad to be writing this, but unfortunately it was bad news at our scan today. The baby died at around 9 weeks (must have happened days after our early scan, when we saw the hb). We're obviously just devastated by this; my heart is broken right now.
> 
> I know that time heals though, and eventually we'll recover from this. I thank God for my beautiful, happy, healthy son and just pray that one day we'll be able to give him a sibling.
> 
> Thank you so much for all the support through the past 12 weeks ladies; I'll be thinking of you all and wishing you the happiest, healthiest pregnancies and will still share in your joy come November.
> 
> Good luck and loads of love to you all xxx

Buddy :( I am so so so sorry sweetie! That is very crushing. We love you very much in here and when the time is right and it will be and you are able to do the journey again. Please feel free to look me up here ot on fb I am Kelly Dreher. I would love to keep in touch :kiss:


----------



## peanutmomma

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi ladies, just came across this thread. I know a few from another thread.
> 
> I'm due on the 8th November although I have to have a planned birth so it will probably be a little earlier. I'm high risk as I have had 6MC, the majority at 10-12 weeks after a healthy bean and heartbeat was seen. I'm being treated for a clotting disorder from BFP but as I am in the unexplained category it's a shot in the dark. I also have a septum which the doctors are now concerned about as the size of it wasnt as obvious before my uterus started to get bigger. Life just likes sending me challenges!
> 
> I have one DS in between all the heartache so I'm praying this will also be a rainbow for me too.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all xo


welcome we love new people in here and we will love getting to know you. I am Due November 05ish. I am a Type 1 Diabetic and I will most likely be having out little peanut earlier too. How is the pregnancy treating you thus far?


----------



## peanutmomma

ok, so good day everyone, I have been catching up on here. Now, I can better respond.
When you all say baby wearers do you mean as in not using a stroller/pram? If so we will probably be doing just that. Thanks to my ex-husband I can not fully close my right hand and properly grip anything to lift it without almost dropping things. I have two different carriers so far. I know we MUST have a car seat for baby peanut, but I will most likely be carrying or daddy will be as I can not pick up a car seat with both hands high enough to put into a cart or anything. We tried at a few different stores with many models and obviously they were empty. So, adding a 6-9 lb. infant will be even harder. Since I can't lift that properly then try to imagine me lifting a stroller/pram! The pictures are the two I have. The one with me in it was taken at 7 weeks pregnant. Wow can we say bloat? :dohh:
AFM- personally, I have not felt anymore possible movements so maybe I was just lucky or it weasn't really movements. Yesterday was a very long day for me. I thought I was dealing with the stress of the day well. It started all nice and sunny. I put on this real cute pant outfit one piece thing, put earrings in and went to the store. Dropped off a note on DH windshield of the truck. I was in a great mood feeling well. Then, I get a text from DH brother. Their dad forgot to pay the electric bill before going out of town yesterday. So, it was disconnected. I had to call their mom in another state, call DH at work to see if he could get an advance from work. All in all we finally got enough money to turn it back on. But, we had to pawn a lot of things :(. Then, when the mail came I had a $4K bill from the hospital. Seems they forgot to enter all of my insurance info. I fixed that pretty quickly, but I also got as letter from the state stating they have record of me working for two days in the beginning of March and need my pay stub by monday or my insurance is cancelled. The problem here is that I NEVER got paid from that job!! I have given up fighting with the company. Their last excuse was that I was not entered into their payroll system so I won't get paid. there is no proof. But, obviously there is proof if the state knew I was working there. AHH!!! I was a bit upset but didn't really fret I just did what I could do from my end on everything. 
About 30 minutes after I was done on the phone with everyone, I started to shake like felt light-headed and exhausted. This lasted for about 45 minutes or so. Everyone kept telling me to calm down and not stress because I needed to think about the baby and stress isn't good for the baby!! I didn't think I was stressing I was not happy but I was not emotional or anything. It was just more crap to deal with. I always figure things out one way or another. It has been like this all of my life. Then, I was wide awake til 3am?
Anywho, sorry for the ramble. I just kind of found everything comical because I didn't feel all worked up and didn't even complain about the whole situation so why was everyone fretting over me?

Oh, we did have Chinese food for dinner and for a change I was able to eat all of my food instead of a few bites then being full. So, maybe baby is being nicer to mommy and I can start to eat meals again
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2









001.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BubsMom17

Peanut - My reason for babywearing is really more for conveniece. I don't want a double stroller (my son still uses the stroller for long days at the zoo or long walks, etc), and for being able to do stuff around my house and handle my son while still being able to be hold LO. Also, I learned that things like grocery shopping, walking the dogs, going to the mall, etc are so much easier with both hands available!


----------



## peanutmomma

yeah, I always wanted to carry baby for the same reasons as I want to be able to have baby close and still have free hands. Plus, I have read that baby is more comforted when being held because they can hear your heartbeat and will feel like they are safe in the womb again. It could be false, but I read it somewhere. :)


----------



## BubsMom17

peanutmomma said:


> yeah, I always wanted to carry baby for the same reasons as I want to be able to have baby close and still have free hands. Plus, I have read that baby is more comforted when being held because they can hear your heartbeat and will feel like they are safe in the womb again. It could be false, but I read it somewhere. :)

When Danny was a baby he was fussy 80% of the time. The moby wrap was great cuz he would sleep in there. Only problem was, I couldn't take him out of it in order to go to bed myself! :dohh:


----------



## BubsMom17

Lora - Unbelieveable this has happened. This is like a bad dream for you. I have no words... I am so sorry. <3


----------



## MandaAnda

Lora, that's horrible! I hope you feel able to launch a complaint at some stage. If they charge you for your notes, I'd challenge that, as you only feel you need them due to their incompetence. xxx


----------



## gardenofedens

Omg Lora, I can't believe the level of incompetence! How can they stay in business? I'm so sorry you've been through all of this. I'll be thinking of you. :hug:

I babywear to have hands free too. My DD has had pretty bad separation anxiety since about 5 months. I can't be out of sight and unless we are home, she has to always be held. I have to babywear. I'd never get anything done otherwise. And I know she'll outgrow it eventually so I'm not going to force her to not be near me. I do brewed to find a cartier that I'll be able to wear while pregnant though. I can wear her on my back with the ergo but the hop strap still goes around my belly. I have to find out when the next Babywearers International meeting is...maybe they will have suggestions.


----------



## Gemie

I so sorry buddyIV thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Welcome Angel S :flower:
> 
> Garden- good luck for your scan!
> 
> Well, afm, after an 8 month wait, my GP has phoned to tell me that my placenta was never sent to be tested. I feel completely lied to, on several occasions the hospital confirmed it was being tested and this is also what they said to my GP. I feel totally robbed of any answers as to why my baby died, I will never get answers or any kind of closure now. Devastated.

:hugs: I can't imagine how that must feel. Bloody awful treatment Lora :nope:


----------



## Gemie

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi ladies, just came across this thread. I know a few from another thread.
> 
> I'm due on the 8th November although I have to have a planned birth so it will probably be a little earlier. I'm high risk as I have had 6MC, the majority at 10-12 weeks after a healthy bean and heartbeat was seen. I'm being treated for a clotting disorder from BFP but as I am in the unexplained category it's a shot in the dark. I also have a septum which the doctors are now concerned about as the size of it wasnt as obvious before my uterus started to get bigger. Life just likes sending me challenges!
> 
> I have one DS in between all the heartache so I'm praying this will also be a rainbow for me too.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all xo

Welcome Hun, ill add you to the list :)


----------



## MandaAnda

Garden, you can wear her on your back in a woven wrap with the wrap not going around your waist. And in a ring sling.


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks ladies, its just something im going to have to learn to accept xx


----------



## laura3103

So sorry for your lose buddy!! :hugs:


----------



## laura3103

Well ladies you will defo see me more on here had my scan today and baby as caught up with my dates I'm so happy took the sonographer a while to find the heart best because bean was asleep but he soon woke up and was jumping about showing off 

And here is my bean



Nub guesses please girls my instincts are saying boy!!


----------



## laura3103

And here is my pram girls I absolutely love this pram!!


----------



## Tower6

I don't have much time to post but will be back to do so in about an hour- just wants to say hi.

Teacupp that is not ok! That is your baby, and for them to treat the situation the way they have is seriously just totally shocking to me. I can't even believe it!!! I'm so sorry hun.

Laura I think boy :)

Be back soon- 15 weeks today for me!!!!! Yay!!


----------



## Tower6

Girls I'm really panicking right now. My husband just called me about ten minutes ago an said the drs office called him. Which means they tried me first but I had no missed call so I think my cell did something weird the minute they called. Idk. But they told him the dr was trying to get ahold of him (which means test results are in, I believe) so they said that she was with a patient now though and would call him back. He told them he's working and to call me..... I'm soooo scared. I feel like a nurse calling would be good results but when the dr calls its usually to inform you of bad news. I feel so sick waiting for them to call me and every minute is pure torture. I'm so nervous I feel like I'm having an anxiety attack


----------



## MandaAnda

Can you try calling them instead, Tower? Just explain. xxx


----------



## Tower6

BABY IS PERFECTLY HEALTHY!!!!!!!! Negative for T13,18 and 21

I am sooooooo happy!!!!! I feel sick from being so happy after being so nervous!! Lol 

And I KNOW BABIES GENDER!!!!!


----------



## grich2011

Tower6 said:


> BABY IS PERFECTLY HEALTHY!!!!!!!! Negative for T13,18 and 21
> 
> I am sooooooo happy!!!!! I feel sick from being so happy after being so nervous!! Lol
> 
> And I KNOW BABIES GENDER!!!!!


That is amazing so happy for you!!!!


----------



## MandaAnda

Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!! Such relief for you!

And, are you going to be the first here to share what colour your bump is?


----------



## BubsMom17

Tower6 said:


> BABY IS PERFECTLY HEALTHY!!!!!!!! Negative for T13,18 and 21
> 
> I am sooooooo happy!!!!! I feel sick from being so happy after being so nervous!! Lol
> 
> And I KNOW BABIES GENDER!!!!!

:happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: 

I can't imagine how relieved you must be!!! Like the clouds have opened! 

Are you gonna tell us??? Please Please Please???


----------



## Angeltk42

Congrats tower soooooo happy baby is healthy xoxox :happy dance: :wohoo: 

Please tell us!!!! Lol pink or blue?


----------



## Tower6

Well ladies! Has the anticipation built yet!? Lol

We are very glad to know the baby is healthy and we are thanking God for that! 
We are experiencing a little gender disappointment though because it's a GIRL!!!! My FOURTH girl!!! We were really reallllllllllly hoping we would get our boy so were having a little sadness but to be honest I feel like a piece of sh$&t if I even say that because the fact that she is totally healthy is a miracle in itself an we need to just be grateful right now. The human in us is having some sadness but that will pass! Please don't think we're ungrateful or anything but as you all know we were really hoping or our little man. God has a different plan for us though as that's ok. Just soooo happy that we will get to meet this little angel and not be on the other side of those results right now. 

Sorry for even saying were dissappionted, I know that makes me sound horrible, we truly are happy it was just a shock when your totally convinced that this could really be our boy. 

Now off to shop for something girly to get daddy excited :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats Tower!! So glad everything is great! Sorry you're upset you aren't having a boy, really had my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Angeltk42

Awwwww don't be sorry it's ok to be disappointed a little especially after 3 girls hehehe but gods plan is gods plan - in my family we joke that we have to get permission to have a boy because the majority is girls! I'm just happy to have a healthy baby! I love little boys and girls equally. 


Speaking of gender just read a study that its possible to know gender at 6 weeks scan just based on where placenta implanted in uterus. Right side girls and left for boys this was apparently 98-99% accurate in study. If that's true I'm predicted a girl! What about you gals????? Curious if this thory holds true!


----------



## Tower6

Yep this is grandbaby #23 and there's only 2 boys! So I kinda knew but really hoped I would break all the girls trend we have


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Well ladies! Has the anticipation built yet!? Lol
> 
> We are very glad to know the baby is healthy and we are thanking God for that!
> We are experiencing a little gender disappointment though because it's a GIRL!!!! My FOURTH girl!!! We were really reallllllllllly hoping we would get our boy so were having a little sadness but to be honest I feel like a piece of sh$&t if I even say that because the fact that she is totally healthy is a miracle in itself an we need to just be grateful right now. The human in us is having some sadness but that will pass! Please don't think we're ungrateful or anything but as you all know we were really hoping or our little man. God has a different plan for us though as that's ok. Just soooo happy that we will get to meet this little angel and not be on the other side of those results right now.
> 
> Sorry for even saying were dissappionted, I know that makes me sound horrible, we truly are happy it was just a shock when your totally convinced that this could really be our boy.
> 
> Now off to shop for something girly to get daddy excited :)

Oh twinie!!! I love you and you are not a horrible person. So, it's a girl you know how to raise those and will do great again!! And the best thing is... She is a healthy little girl and my favorite niece to ever have!!! :baby::flower::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## brinib

MandaAnda said:


> Brinib, I'm so sorry you're dealing with this, too. Do you work, and, if so, have you been off?
> 
> Lovehearts, stretchies are easy, IMO. I started playing with the Moby when still pregnant. But you can get ones that are sort of already done up, too. I'm skipping the stretchy this time though, as you can use them long, and going straight to woven wraps and ring slings. You need to find your nearest sling meet and pay them a visit. The Slings & Things FSOT &Advice group on fb is very good, too...but very addictive, as is the Natural Mamas forum.

MandaAnda- I do work, part-time, though my Wednesdays are brutal 12-13 hour days. I'm in the US so we don't really get any special accommodation for pregnancy and if I take off now I will have less leave saved up for when the baby comes. 

Re: baby wearing. My squirmy son hated wraps and slings. We have a becco gemini carrier which I bought when he was 2 or 3 months old and I LOVE it. It's a structured carrier that is adjustable so even tiny babies can be in it, unlike the Ergo and lets their legs hang free which is what he liked about it. We used it for long walks around town, and all over Paris on a trip last year when he was 7 months old (he also hates the stroller so this thing has saved my life!)


----------



## brinib

Tower6 said:


> Well ladies! Has the anticipation built yet!? Lol
> 
> We are very glad to know the baby is healthy and we are thanking God for that!
> We are experiencing a little gender disappointment though because it's a GIRL!!!! My FOURTH girl!!! We were really reallllllllllly hoping we would get our boy so were having a little sadness but to be honest I feel like a piece of sh$&t if I even say that because the fact that she is totally healthy is a miracle in itself an we need to just be grateful right now. The human in us is having some sadness but that will pass! Please don't think we're ungrateful or anything but as you all know we were really hoping or our little man. God has a different plan for us though as that's ok. Just soooo happy that we will get to meet this little angel and not be on the other side of those results right now.
> 
> Sorry for even saying were dissappionted, I know that makes me sound horrible, we truly are happy it was just a shock when your totally convinced that this could really be our boy.
> 
> Now off to shop for something girly to get daddy excited :)

Tower, I had the same sadness for a bit with DS, because I was convinced he would be a girl. I came around eventually-- am now fully convinced all my kids will be boys :)


----------



## gardenofedens

What's your gender guess? I don't know any of the different theories or where the placenta is but would love input from you ladies!

Baby is measuring 12+4 so EDD remains 11/18. After dreaming baby wasn't growing enough because I'm still ebfing DD, scan was very reassuring. Not looking forward to waiting another 7 weeks for the gender scan though!! Can't wait to finally spill the beans to family on Mothers Day! :)

Anyway, gender guesses appreciated!
 



Attached Files:







2013-05-09 15.34.52-1.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Angeltk42

gardenofedens said:


> What's your gender guess? I don't know any of the different theories or where the placenta is but would love input from you ladies!
> 
> Baby is measuring 12+4 so EDD remains 11/18. After dreaming baby wasn't growing enough because I'm still ebfing DD, scan was very reassuring. Not looking forward to waiting another 7 weeks for the gender scan though!! Can't wait to finally spill the beans to family on Mothers Day! :)
> 
> Anyway, gender guesses appreciated!

I know nothing about theories but the vibe I get is boy !!!


----------



## teacup22

Congrats on another girl Tower! Exciting times even if it takes a while to get over the fact she's not a boy x 
Hope everyone is ok, I'm struggling tbh. I feel rubbish constantly and find it so hard to get up with my toddler at 5.30-6am :(


----------



## LoraLoo

Tower, so happy that baby is ok! Congrats on another beautiful pink bundle! :cloud9: Think how close they will all be when they are all older :flower: A boy would have just felt the odd one out anyway :winkwink: lol xx

Garden, Im going to say another girly :) xx


----------



## Dazed125

Congrats on a happy scan garden - I have 0 clue if its pink or blue though  xx


----------



## Creative

write up on the scan yesterday: https://onlyrootsandwings.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/the-scan.html
and my little baby :happydance:
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-MyGMRkBFMD4/UYyolTkmIUI/AAAAAAAAADA/XNTlyWmjTnY/s320/baby.jpg


----------



## MandaAnda

brinib said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> Brinib, I'm so sorry you're dealing with this, too. Do you work, and, if so, have you been off?
> 
> Lovehearts, stretchies are easy, IMO. I started playing with the Moby when still pregnant. But you can get ones that are sort of already done up, too. I'm skipping the stretchy this time though, as you can use them long, and going straight to woven wraps and ring slings. You need to find your nearest sling meet and pay them a visit. The Slings & Things FSOT &Advice group on fb is very good, too...but very addictive, as is the Natural Mamas forum.
> 
> MandaAnda- I do work, part-time, though my Wednesdays are brutal 12-13 hour days. I'm in the US so we don't really get any special accommodation for pregnancy and if I take off now I will have less leave saved up for when the baby comes.
> 
> Re: baby wearing. My squirmy son hated wraps and slings. We have a becco gemini carrier which I bought when he was 2 or 3 months old and I LOVE it. It's a structured carrier that is adjustable so even tiny babies can be in it, unlike the Ergo and lets their legs hang free which is what he liked about it. We used it for long walks around town, and all over Paris on a trip last year when he was 7 months old (he also hates the stroller so this thing has saved my life!)Click to expand...

I hate how that works in the US. Our sick leave and maternity leave is separate here. So, being off sick only affects our maternity leave if we're off for a pregnancy related problem from 36 weeks onward, and that just means it makes our maternity leave start early (if we weren't already off anyway). I'm American, and I have horrible memories if the paid time off bank, sick leave and vacation days coming out of the same, and it's not even a lot to begin with. :dohh:


----------



## miss_kseniya

Welcome *Angel*

*Lora* I am so sorry hun. I feel really angry on your behalf and we've never even met. Your whole experience sounds like it's been trumatic from start to finish and this would have been the perfect clousre if they hadn't been so bloody imcompetent.

*Tower* what a relief for you hun. And a little girly, yay. I know you feel quilty for feeling a but disappointed but its natural if you were hoping for a boy and doesn't mean you'll love your beautiful daughter any less.

Lots more fab scans on here girls (*Creative, Laura & Garden* off the top of my head, sorry if I've missed anyone out)*.* I can't get enough of seeing pictures of little wriggly babba's on the screen.

*Dazed* are you a lime this week (I can't remember what week 11 is). I'm a peach, lol

Happy Friday girlies xxx


----------



## Dazed125

You certainly are a peach miss k  hehe and I'm a lime - yay!!

Feeling a little anxious today as have been able to find lo on doppler every time I've checked for the past couple of weeks, today I can't find it :-(


----------



## gardenofedens

MandaAnda said:


> I hate how that works in the US. Our sick leave and maternity leave is separate here. So, being off sick only affects our maternity leave if we're off for a pregnancy related problem from 36 weeks onward, and that just means it makes our maternity leave start early (if we weren't already off anyway). I'm American, and I have horrible memories if the paid time off bank, sick leave and vacation days coming out of the same, and it's not even a lot to begin with. :dohh:

Yep, it's absurd. My company made me use all my sick and vacation time before I could apply for maternity leave. I thought this meant I would have my three weeks of saved up sick and vacation time and then my six weeks maternity leave giving me 9 weeks home with my baby (i worked until the day I went into labor). Nope! Six weeks total. They used my own vacation time to cover part of the state mandated maternity leave which is apparently completely legal in CA. I was pissed. That's just not right in my opinion! And had they been up front about that from the beginning I wouldn't have skipped out on taking days off earlier on since I was only going to get the six weeks anyway!


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Dazed* I think they wriggle and move about in there so much sometimes that it can be quite hard to find the hb sometimes. I think it was *Zowiey* who had consistent problems finding one of her twins hb's yet on the scan they were both perfect.

How long left until your next scan hunny?


----------



## Dazed125

Garden that's aweful, it makes me grateful to be in the UK

Thanks Miss_K, I'm sure your right, it might just be moving up a little to my more podgy bit  my scan is a week Tuesday. I'm actually amazed how quickly all our scans have come round

Xx


----------



## zowiey

Dazed, I do struggle to find my twins. I'll always find one, but never the other. And about a week ago I couldn't find either :dohh: tbh, I've stopped looking now, it was causing to much stress. And since they have definitely moved up, I can't get them, Little monkeys! xxx

Tower, so glad everything is well with baby! I agree with Lora, think of how close they'll be :) and as my mum always says "a daughter is a daughter for life, a son is a son until he finds a wife".


So here are the twins! Twin 2 is at the top, and also looking straight at us. Hubby has taken to calling him the "freaky alien baby" meanie! I think he's beautiful :) and twin 1 posed perfectly! The sonographer was trying to get twin 2 to move but he wouldn't, and every time she went back to twin 1, there he was patiently waiting with his perfect profile :haha: hubby has also decided that twin 2 takes after me- stubborn! Ha!


----------



## zowiey

Just looking at my scan pics, does top twin has "something" between his legs?! Or will it be his umbilical cord? I'm rubbish at seeing anything!


----------



## LoraLoo

zowiey said:


> Just looking at my scan pics, does top twin has "something" between his legs?! Or will it be his umbilical cord? I'm rubbish at seeing anything!

I did think that when you posted it the other day! x


----------



## miss_kseniya

Oooh *Zowiey* now I've looked again it does look like top twin might have a little winkie, lol. How exciting :)


----------



## peanutmomma

zowiey- I think you have one of each a boy and a girl!
Gardens- I agree US sucks when it comes to leave and which part of leave it is maternity, sick or vacation. 
Creative- I love the picture of LO 
Tower- I hope my twinnie is doing okay today
Everyone else good Morning to you Hope everyone feels okay today

I have started these new Prenatal Vitamins via Simulac Company. For those of you on fb remember when I posted the link to free stuff from them? Well, after a few weeks from getting the first free item they sent me a voucher for free 30 day supply of prenatals. And they will continue to do so through out the remainder of pregnancy. I am having problems with them. Within 30 minutes of taking them I get bad stomach cramps and them suffer Diarrhea all damn day!! TMI sorry and sorry for the Language, but it is horrible. I took 3 anti-go (LOL) pills yesterday after I called the doctors office since you aren't really supposed to take them while pregnant. I thought all was okay til I took them this morning!! AHHH!!! Luckily DH gets paid today. I think I am going back to my cheap ones that I have never had an issue with. 
Other than that, I don't have any discomforts nor signs of pregnancy going on. :( I have very round heavy pretty boobs, :happydance: My Areola are very dark, they look like I went to a tanning bed and only tanned them! :rofl:
I also don't have the RLP I was having either. only if I get up too quick now.

This in between feeling of nothing really really bites to say the least. I see the Doctors for my follow up on Tuesday and hopefully will scheduling my scan for the Fetal Cardiography and my 20 week anomoly scan too!! FX
Anyone else get extremely BORED a lot? I am so bored all the time and when I find something to occupy my time I am worn out quickly


----------



## babymonkey18

peanutmomma said:


> zowiey- I think you have one of each a boy and a girl!
> Gardens- I agree US sucks when it comes to leave and which part of leave it is maternity, sick or vacation.
> Creative- I love the picture of LO
> Tower- I hope my twinnie is doing okay today
> Everyone else good Morning to you Hope everyone feels okay today
> 
> I have started these new Prenatal Vitamins via Simulac Company. For those of you on fb remember when I posted the link to free stuff from them? Well, after a few weeks from getting the first free item they sent me a voucher for free 30 day supply of prenatals. And they will continue to do so through out the remainder of pregnancy. I am having problems with them. Within 30 minutes of taking them I get bad stomach cramps and them suffer Diarrhea all damn day!! TMI sorry and sorry for the Language, but it is horrible. I took 3 anti-go (LOL) pills yesterday after I called the doctors office since you aren't really supposed to take them while pregnant. I thought all was okay til I took them this morning!! AHHH!!! Luckily DH gets paid today. I think I am going back to my cheap ones that I have never had an issue with.
> Other than that, I don't have any discomforts nor signs of pregnancy going on. :( I have very round heavy pretty boobs, :happydance: My Areola are very dark, they look like I went to a tanning bed and only tanned them! :rofl:
> I also don't have the RLP I was having either. only if I get up too quick now.
> 
> This in between feeling of nothing really really bites to say the least. I see the Doctors for my follow up on Tuesday and hopefully will scheduling my scan for the Fetal Cardiography and my 20 week anomoly scan too!! FX
> Anyone else get extremely BORED a lot? I am so bored all the time and when I find something to occupy my time I am worn out quickly

I can definitely relate to all that you're feeling. I am not feeling much symptoms anymore besides getting up to pee at 4am and the giant bloat-belly lol. I am happy to feel better, but it's almost like I'm not even pregnant bc there are no symptoms and no showing yet. It's like limbo period!

I am also a bit bored. Dh and I are moving this month so there is a lot to do. I feel like I have energy to do it, but at the end of the day I am wiped. What kinds of things do you like to do to fill your time? I remember reading your posts about being outside in the garden and that sounds so lovely. The weather here in michigan has been awesome the past week. I hope the same for you. :) happy friday!


----------



## peanutmomma

babymonkey18 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> zowiey- I think you have one of each a boy and a girl!
> Gardens- I agree US sucks when it comes to leave and which part of leave it is maternity, sick or vacation.
> Creative- I love the picture of LO
> Tower- I hope my twinnie is doing okay today
> Everyone else good Morning to you Hope everyone feels okay today
> 
> I have started these new Prenatal Vitamins via Simulac Company. For those of you on fb remember when I posted the link to free stuff from them? Well, after a few weeks from getting the first free item they sent me a voucher for free 30 day supply of prenatals. And they will continue to do so through out the remainder of pregnancy. I am having problems with them. Within 30 minutes of taking them I get bad stomach cramps and them suffer Diarrhea all damn day!! TMI sorry and sorry for the Language, but it is horrible. I took 3 anti-go (LOL) pills yesterday after I called the doctors office since you aren't really supposed to take them while pregnant. I thought all was okay til I took them this morning!! AHHH!!! Luckily DH gets paid today. I think I am going back to my cheap ones that I have never had an issue with.
> Other than that, I don't have any discomforts nor signs of pregnancy going on. :( I have very round heavy pretty boobs, :happydance: My Areola are very dark, they look like I went to a tanning bed and only tanned them! :rofl:
> I also don't have the RLP I was having either. only if I get up too quick now.
> 
> This in between feeling of nothing really really bites to say the least. I see the Doctors for my follow up on Tuesday and hopefully will scheduling my scan for the Fetal Cardiography and my 20 week anomoly scan too!! FX
> Anyone else get extremely BORED a lot? I am so bored all the time and when I find something to occupy my time I am worn out quickly
> 
> I can definitely relate to all that you're feeling. I am not feeling much symptoms anymore besides getting up to pee at 4am and the giant bloat-belly lol. I am happy to feel better, but it's almost like I'm not even pregnant bc there are no symptoms and no showing yet. It's like limbo period!
> 
> I am also a bit bored. Dh and I are moving this month so there is a lot to do. I feel like I have energy to do it, but at the end of the day I am wiped. What kinds of things do you like to do to fill your time? I remember reading your posts about being outside in the garden and that sounds so lovely. The weather here in michigan has been awesome the past week. I hope the same for you. :) happy friday!Click to expand...


Happy Friday to you as well!! :happydance: Well, here in Minnesota it has rained the last two days and right now it is 41 degrees outside. So, a little chilly for me. We did get to plant some vegetables in a few garden boxes. that was fun, we will have enough different kinds to make a whole salad LOL. I was cleaning the house regularly, but I feel that since everyone in the house is a grown up I shouyldn't have to pick up after myself, DH, his dad and his two brothers. Especially if I am doing all the cooking and such, There is a dishwasher here. Although, I don't use it I was brought up to wash them manually and the dishwasher takes forever., Why can't they at least wash their dishes and put them in the dishwasher? Every time I go to do laundry I get bitched at that someone else needs it. I have tried t implement a system that we each get a day. That only worked for a week. I want to start getting the roo we will be using a baby peanuts cleaned out and start figuring out where everything will need to go. But, I am not strong enough to move things down the stairs so I am kind of stuck trying to do little things then when I have DH home to help we have nowhere to go with anything! It is frustrating. I feel I should be doing a lot more around here, yet I can't get the help I need to accomplish anything. 
I wish we could afford to moe to our own little place. Then, my life would be easier because I am actually quite great at organizing things and keeping my place clean. But, since we can not do so and are sharing a house with the others we have to maneuver around what they want. :growlmad:

Okay, enough of me boo-hooing as I am told I do too much of!


----------



## Dazed125

Ugh peanut! That's a lot of men to have to put up with!!!! I think clearing up after one is bad enough!  x


----------



## Angeltk42

peanutmomma said:


> Happy Friday to you as well!! :happydance: Well, here in Minnesota it has rained the last two days and right now it is 41 degrees outside. So, a little chilly for me. We did get to plant some vegetables in a few garden boxes. that was fun, we will have enough different kinds to make a whole salad LOL. I was cleaning the house regularly, but I feel that since everyone in the house is a grown up I shouyldn't have to pick up after myself, DH, his dad and his two brothers. Especially if I am doing all the cooking and such, There is a dishwasher here. Although, I don't use it I was brought up to wash them manually and the dishwasher takes forever., Why can't they at least wash their dishes and put them in the dishwasher? Every time I go to do laundry I get bitched at that someone else needs it. I have tried t implement a system that we each get a day. That only worked for a week. I want to start getting the roo we will be using a baby peanuts cleaned out and start figuring out where everything will need to go. But, I am not strong enough to move things down the stairs so I am kind of stuck trying to do little things then when I have DH home to help we have nowhere to go with anything! It is frustrating. I feel I should be doing a lot more around here, yet I can't get the help I need to accomplish anything.
> I wish we could afford to moe to our own little place. Then, my life would be easier because I am actually quite great at organizing things and keeping my place clean. But, since we can not do so and are sharing a house with the others we have to maneuver around what they want. :growlmad:
> 
> Okay, enough of me boo-hooing as I am told I do too much of!

awww I'm currently living with 3 men NONE are my FOB. One is my roommate who I get along with great and the other 2 are his friends. At first I didn't mind having the friends staying with us but now I want them GONE!!!!! They are slobs :( I am a VERY clean person and I feel like they expect me to be their maid and that is NOT happening!! Pregnancy brain got me and I forgot to clean my cereal bowl the other day. They gave me grief and washed all their dishes for 5 days (so i was told) and left my bowl to the side!! I was like ARE YOU KIDDING ME???? I wash their dishes all the time. Because if i'm going to wash my dishes I will wash ALL the dishes in the sink because it's ridiculous to only do your dishes and leave everyone elses. But no more. I will only be washing my dishes from now on. OH and one of these stupid guys ate my last brownie. KNOWING it was mine, KNOWING i'm preggo. The other two guys were like ARE YOU CRAZY??? SHE IS GOING TO KILL YOU!... I'm still MAD! :hissy:
Rant over!! I feel your pain 4 guys and you... IT STINKS!!!


----------



## BubsMom17

gardenofedens said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> I hate how that works in the US. Our sick leave and maternity leave is separate here. So, being off sick only affects our maternity leave if we're off for a pregnancy related problem from 36 weeks onward, and that just means it makes our maternity leave start early (if we weren't already off anyway). I'm American, and I have horrible memories if the paid time off bank, sick leave and vacation days coming out of the same, and it's not even a lot to begin with. :dohh:
> 
> Yep, it's absurd. My company made me use all my sick and vacation time before I could apply for maternity leave. I thought this meant I would have my three weeks of saved up sick and vacation time and then my six weeks maternity leave giving me 9 weeks home with my baby (i worked until the day I went into labor). Nope! Six weeks total. They used my own vacation time to cover part of the state mandated maternity leave which is apparently completely legal in CA. I was pissed. That's just not right in my opinion! And had they been up front about that from the beginning I wouldn't have skipped out on taking days off earlier on since I was only going to get the six weeks anyway!Click to expand...

Gardens - You are in Cali. Did you not use the Ca state bonding time as well as your Short Term Disability? I got 16 weeks off, since FMLA guarantees you 12 (if you have been employed for a full year), plus the additional 6 weeks of bonding time. They run concurrently and can overlap, so it does get confusing... I know that not all companies have to pay you for FMLA, but they legally have to give you the time off... but I know they state will pay you for 12 weeks, short term disability and 6 weeks bonding time. And yes, my company makes me use my paid time too, but only for the first week of maternity leave.

BUT mat leave only starts effective your due date! So if you want to take time off earlier, you have to use your sick time for that as well...

I think the U.S. is awful about maternity leave. They push 6 months of exclusive breast feeding, but then only give mothers a MAX four months off of work... If you work for the state of California, you get even less time! I know that makes no sense, but that's how it works...


----------



## BubsMom17

Zowie - I am terrible about gender guessing... I thought my little one may have had something between the legs, too. Turns out, it was a foot! :dohh: 
Everyone else could see it was a foot, clear as day...


----------



## brinib

Hey all,

So we sort of talked already about some of us having our stomach's sore. I would just like to bring it up again because it's so weird. It's kind of like I'm exhausted, but specifically my bump is exhausted-- all the muscles are tired like they just ran a race-- it makes me feel like I need to lie down. I don't remember this feeling with DS.


----------



## BubsMom17

brinib said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So we sort of talked already about some of us having our stomach's sore. I would just like to bring it up again because it's so weird. It's kind of like I'm exhausted, but specifically my bump is exhausted-- all the muscles are tired like they just ran a race-- it makes me feel like I need to lie down. I don't remember this feeling with DS.

Yeah, I know the feeling... it happens more on the weekend when I am running around doing errands and taking care of DS and doing chores, etc. Sitting at my desk at work all day doesn't cause belly soreness... I think it's because the muscles never recovered fully from 1st pregnancy. Is the pain pretty far down on the bump?


----------



## grich2011

brinib said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So we sort of talked already about some of us having our stomach's sore. I would just like to bring it up again because it's so weird. It's kind of like I'm exhausted, but specifically my bump is exhausted-- all the muscles are tired like they just ran a race-- it makes me feel like I need to lie down. I don't remember this feeling with DS.

Yesterday I had the feeling like I did a bunch of crunches the night before and we know that wasn't the case. My stomach is still slightly sore today from what I could find online it sounds like normal stomach stretching for our babies :thumbup:


----------



## brinib

BubsMom17 said:


> brinib said:
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> So we sort of talked already about some of us having our stomach's sore. I would just like to bring it up again because it's so weird. It's kind of like I'm exhausted, but specifically my bump is exhausted-- all the muscles are tired like they just ran a race-- it makes me feel like I need to lie down. I don't remember this feeling with DS.
> 
> Yeah, I know the feeling... it happens more on the weekend when I am running around doing errands and taking care of DS and doing chores, etc. Sitting at my desk at work all day doesn't cause belly soreness... I think it's because the muscles never recovered fully from 1st pregnancy. Is the pain pretty far down on the bump?Click to expand...

It's the whole thing for me. I think it's a combination of muscles stretching and braxton hicks. It is definitely worse when I am up running around instead of resting.


----------



## Gemie

Oh wow *tower* firstly congrats your baby is healthy!!! That's a massive load of your mind :hugs: and congrats on team pink! I know you'll both be over the moon once it's sunk in. Don't feel bad for feeling a bit disappointed its bot like you do t love your little lady I'm sure we would all feel the same and like peanut says you know how to raise girls!

Lovely scan pics girls :happydance:

Just a thought shall I update the first page with gender colours once we find out? For those staying yellow ill put yellow by your name? Let me know xx


----------



## BubsMom17

I had Braxton Hicks with my son starting around the time he started moving a lot... so the second half or so of the second tri.

Do they feel different this time around? How do I know if I am feeling them yet, and they aren't just growing pains/cramps? Sorry if that sounds like a dumb question...


----------



## Dazed125

Gemie said:


> Oh wow *tower* firstly congrats your baby is healthy!!! That's a massive load of your mind :hugs: and congrats on team pink! I know you'll both be over the moon once it's sunk in. Don't feel bad for feeling a bit disappointed its bot like you do t love your little lady I'm sure we would all feel the same and like peanut says you know how to raise girls!
> 
> Lovely scan pics girls :happydance:
> 
> Just a thought shall I update the first page with gender colours once we find out? For those staying yellow ill put yellow by your name? Let me know xx

I like the idea of seeing how many pink and blues we are having, as I think Creative said before it will be interesting to see if its 50/50 x


----------



## Dazed125

Oh and I found bean on my doppler, the little monkey was hiding right near my heartbeat so it was getting drowned out  x


----------



## BubsMom17

Gemie said:


> Just a thought shall I update the first page with gender colours once we find out? For those staying yellow ill put yellow by your name? Let me know xx

I like the idea! :) Also, can you add me and AngelTk42 to the November 1st due date list? Thank you! <3


----------



## Gemie

BubsMom17 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Just a thought shall I update the first page with gender colours once we find out? For those staying yellow ill put yellow by your name? Let me know xx
> 
> I like the idea! :) Also, can you add me and AngelTk42 to the November 1st due date list? Thank you! <3Click to expand...

No problem! Sorry I missed you :dohh:


----------



## LoraLoo

Dazed thats great! Mine often hides right next to my heartbeat, its definitely easier to find now though!

I cant wait to add blue or pink next to my name now :happydance:


----------



## brinib

BubsMom17- They are similar to when I had Braxton Hicks last time but it's way sooner and maybe they are stronger? 

Gemie-- I'm not on the first page either. Due 11/10 :)


----------



## Gemie

brinib said:


> BubsMom17- They are similar to when I had Braxton Hicks last time but it's way sooner and maybe they are stronger?
> 
> Gemie-- I'm not on the first page either. Due 11/10 :)

Oops!! My bad.... So sorry for missing you ladies out don't take it personally my brain is mush lol x


----------



## MandaAnda

I've been getting BH for the last week. They be noticeable earlier on in subsequent pregnancies. I never noticed them in my son's or angel's pregnancies though. It just feels like pressure and bump (or where you know your uterus is, even if a bump isn't showing) goes hard. Mine haven't been painful.


----------



## Gemie

Omgosh I had to tell you, I just found baby's heartbeat on the Doppler! This is a first for me so it's a huge deal :)
I found it then I ran downstairs and found it again to show dh 164 bpm :cloud9:

One happy momma :)


----------



## gardenofedens

BubsMom17 said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> I hate how that works in the US. Our sick leave and maternity leave is separate here. So, being off sick only affects our maternity leave if we're off for a pregnancy related problem from 36 weeks onward, and that just means it makes our maternity leave start early (if we weren't already off anyway). I'm American, and I have horrible memories if the paid time off bank, sick leave and vacation days coming out of the same, and it's not even a lot to begin with. :dohh:
> 
> Yep, it's absurd. My company made me use all my sick and vacation time before I could apply for maternity leave. I thought this meant I would have my three weeks of saved up sick and vacation time and then my six weeks maternity leave giving me 9 weeks home with my baby (i worked until the day I went into labor). Nope! Six weeks total. They used my own vacation time to cover part of the state mandated maternity leave which is apparently completely legal in CA. I was pissed. That's just not right in my opinion! And had they been up front about that from the beginning I wouldn't have skipped out on taking days off earlier on since I was only going to get the six weeks anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> Gardens - You are in Cali. Did you not use the Ca state bonding time as well as your Short Term Disability? I got 16 weeks off, since FMLA guarantees you 12 (if you have been employed for a full year), plus the additional 6 weeks of bonding time. They run concurrently and can overlap, so it does get confusing... I know that not all companies have to pay you for FMLA, but they legally have to give you the time off... but I know they state will pay you for 12 weeks, short term disability and 6 weeks bonding time. And yes, my company makes me use my paid time too, but only for the first week of maternity leave.
> 
> BUT mat leave only starts effective your due date! So if you want to take time off earlier, you have to use your sick time for that as well...
> 
> I think the U.S. is awful about maternity leave. They push 6 months of exclusive breast feeding, but then only give mothers a MAX four months off of work... If you work for the state of California, you get even less time! I know that makes no sense, but that's how it works...Click to expand...

I don't remember exactly how it worked out but I ended up with 5.5 months off total. I was paid for 12 weeks of it and the rest was unpaid. I know my boss pulled some strings for me to get some extra time off and then I ended up quitting anyway. I felt bad after everything she did but I decided it was best to be home with Abigail.


----------



## brinib

gardenofedens said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> I hate how that works in the US. Our sick leave and maternity leave is separate here. So, being off sick only affects our maternity leave if we're off for a pregnancy related problem from 36 weeks onward, and that just means it makes our maternity leave start early (if we weren't already off anyway). I'm American, and I have horrible memories if the paid time off bank, sick leave and vacation days coming out of the same, and it's not even a lot to begin with. :dohh:
> 
> Yep, it's absurd. My company made me use all my sick and vacation time before I could apply for maternity leave. I thought this meant I would have my three weeks of saved up sick and vacation time and then my six weeks maternity leave giving me 9 weeks home with my baby (i worked until the day I went into labor). Nope! Six weeks total. They used my own vacation time to cover part of the state mandated maternity leave which is apparently completely legal in CA. I was pissed. That's just not right in my opinion! And had they been up front about that from the beginning I wouldn't have skipped out on taking days off earlier on since I was only going to get the six weeks anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> Gardens - You are in Cali. Did you not use the Ca state bonding time as well as your Short Term Disability? I got 16 weeks off, since FMLA guarantees you 12 (if you have been employed for a full year), plus the additional 6 weeks of bonding time. They run concurrently and can overlap, so it does get confusing... I know that not all companies have to pay you for FMLA, but they legally have to give you the time off... but I know they state will pay you for 12 weeks, short term disability and 6 weeks bonding time. And yes, my company makes me use my paid time too, but only for the first week of maternity leave.
> 
> BUT mat leave only starts effective your due date! So if you want to take time off earlier, you have to use your sick time for that as well...
> 
> I think the U.S. is awful about maternity leave. They push 6 months of exclusive breast feeding, but then only give mothers a MAX four months off of work... If you work for the state of California, you get even less time! I know that makes no sense, but that's how it works...Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember exactly how it worked out but I ended up with 5.5 months off total. I was paid for 12 weeks of it and the rest was unpaid. I know my boss pulled some strings for me to get some extra time off and then I ended up quitting anyway. I felt bad after everything she did but I decided it was best to be home with Abigail.Click to expand...

Wow! That's amazing! I got 6 weeks of disability last time, after I used 2 weeks paid, and then I took another 6 weeks unpaid. This time I don't qualify for disability because I won't be full-time anymore by the time baby is born, but I do have a fair amount of vacation saved up. California has really good social programs compared to other states-- I went to college there and paid almost nothing for tuition once I became a resident. Now I'm back in Washington where everything is much less subsidized.


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Gemie* I love the idea of pink, blue and yellow on the front page :)


----------



## grich2011

*gemie* I'm going to be yellow :)


----------



## teacup22

I am SO angry!!! Some people out of my old birth group have just been moaning about 'someone' moaning about their pregnancy and how someone else would love to be in their position. 
I don't agree that having a little moan about morning sickness or anything means you deserve your baby any less! I'm so angry I may just delete them all off my Facebook :(


----------



## LoraLoo

teacup22 said:


> I am SO angry!!! Some people out of my old birth group have just been moaning about 'someone' moaning about their pregnancy and how someone else would love to be in their position.
> I don't agree that having a little moan about morning sickness or anything means you deserve your baby any less! I'm so angry I may just delete them all off my Facebook :(

Thats just ridiculous, for god sake ive lost 2 babies and i still moan! It doesnt mean im any less grateful for being pregnant, i realise im truly blessed to have another chance, but pregnancy can be really hard too and we are all entitled to the odd moan and whinge about it! x


----------



## lovehearts

Tower - sorry I'm a little late but so pleased to hear all is well with baby. And congrats on a baby girl :)

Gemie, glad you found the hb :happydance:

Teacup, I agree with lora, we all know how precious pregnancy is and none of us take it for granted but it can still be bloody tough. Doesn't mean we don't appreciate how lucky we are. 

Xx


----------



## Dazed125

teacup22 said:


> I am SO angry!!! Some people out of my old birth group have just been moaning about 'someone' moaning about their pregnancy and how someone else would love to be in their position.
> I don't agree that having a little moan about morning sickness or anything means you deserve your baby any less! I'm so angry I may just delete them all off my Facebook :(

I moan most days, it doesn't mean that I'm not grateful every second. And how dare anyone be judged for how worthy they are!


----------



## Tower6

Gemie I live that idea with the gender colors! Super cute!! I havent looked at the front page yet- ate you puttin the stork graphic next to the names or are you turning our name into the gender color? I think the idea is super cute!! 

It's so exciting that everyone will know soon!! I can't wait to see the ratio!

Thanks for all your sweet comments ladies! You guys have been so amazing and helpful through this time for me. I love you all

Teacupp- isn't it crazy how mean and harsh people are when they say things about someone else as if they know their situation, and even more childish of the to use fb to post it and say what they don't have the balls to say to your face! Who are they to think they have the right?! Blows my mind! Plus Hunny you were sick for so long and so badly that I woul have expected waaaaaaay more moans from you than we even heard!


----------



## Gemie

Oh man I'm the worlds worst moaner! I'm so greatful to be blessed with this baby. Stupid idiots!!

I'll update the front page later when I get home :)


----------



## teacup22

I think I've got an umbilical hernia! It hurts. 
My fault for not sorting out my really separated abdo muscles after DS! 
Anyway... Tower have you any names yet?
I'm starting to make a list of things I need to buy as I can't bring myself to buy anything yet :)


----------



## laura3103

Someone best shot me now then cause I moan non stop lol

Here's me moaning lol
Well I brought some new pillows yesterday I normally only buy cheap asda ones but I thought being pregnant and wanting to be comfy at night I would splash out on silent night ones omg what a mistake I have woken up with a really bad stiff next and right shoulder I'm in so much pain with it so I went out and brought some cheapies the kids can't have the expensive ones lol


----------



## grich2011

I am telling my family tomorrow ahh!! This is a huge thing for me because I never told them about the other pregnancy's that I miscarried, im so nervous!


----------



## gardenofedens

grich2011 said:


> I am telling my family tomorrow ahh!! This is a huge thing for me because I never told them about the other pregnancy's that I miscarried, im so nervous!

I am too grich! Super nervous about it! How are you going to tell them?


----------



## grich2011

gardenofedens said:


> grich2011 said:
> 
> 
> I am telling my family tomorrow ahh!! This is a huge thing for me because I never told them about the other pregnancy's that I miscarried, im so nervous!
> 
> I am too grich! Super nervous about it! How are you going to tell them?Click to expand...

My dad passed away a year ago so my main person to tell is my mom and i bought her a Pandora charm that says grandma :) His family we dont really have a plan lol 

how about you?


----------



## gardenofedens

I told my mom on April Fools day but we are telling the rest of the family tomorrow. I bought mothers day cards for each of my grandmas and will sign them 'me, abigail, and baby'


----------



## lovehearts

Ahhhh good luck telling family tomorrow ladies, I'm sure they will be thrilled xx


----------



## grich2011

gardenofedens said:


> I told my mom on April Fools day but we are telling the rest of the family tomorrow. I bought mothers day cards for each of my grandmas and will sign them 'me, abigail, and baby'

Lol that's funny you told her on April fools day :) that is a really cute idea for the grandmas it will be an exciting day!


----------



## gardenofedens

Yea, I gave her a little book/card I made that said several different 'jokes' like I was moving to another state, I was adopting another dog (i already have 4), etc and then after each there was a page that said april fools. In the middle of all of them I threw in about me being pregnant. She noticed straight away that I forgot the april fools on the next page. She took it better than I expected but still isn't exactly excited about having two grandbabies under 18 months.


----------



## grich2011

gardenofedens said:


> Yea, I gave her a little book/card I made that said several different 'jokes' like I was moving to another state, I was adopting another dog (i already have 4), etc and then after each there was a page that said april fools. In the middle of all of them I threw in about me being pregnant. She noticed straight away that I forgot the april fools on the next page. She took it better than I expected but still isn't exactly excited about having two grandbabies under 18 months.

did you want to have them so close in age? thats our plan I want them to be pretty close :)


----------



## Tower6

Gender reveal tomorrow! I'm goin to make the little "reveal ideas" that we came up with tonight and I'll post pics to see what you Guys think :)


----------



## cassafrass

hi girls ! tomorrow is mothers day here and im excited to spend a day low key not on my freaking feet all day lol. i do hair and this week has kicked my booty ! wishing everyone a happy sunday <3 ooooo and i fell in LOVE with these names .... Ginny Rae and Liam Henry ... gotta convince OH lol what do you ladies think ?


----------



## gardenofedens

grich2011 said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Yea, I gave her a little book/card I made that said several different 'jokes' like I was moving to another state, I was adopting another dog (i already have 4), etc and then after each there was a page that said april fools. In the middle of all of them I threw in about me being pregnant. She noticed straight away that I forgot the april fools on the next page. She took it better than I expected but still isn't exactly excited about having two grandbabies under 18 months.
> 
> did you want to have them so close in age? thats our plan I want them to be pretty close :)Click to expand...

We wanted them close but weren't planning on this close. We had a lot of trouble conceiving DD and finally went through infertility treatments to determine what was going on. Our doctor basically told us we wouldn't conceive naturally due to a combination of low seminal volume from DH and really low progesterone from me so we decided not to go back on birth control. I ovulated six weeks after delivering DD despite exclusively bfing and had 5 cycles ranging from 28 to 55 days before I started feeling pregnant again. I thought I was going crazy and didn't test for 3-4 days thinking af must be around the corner. It was a complete and total shock when the test turned positive. I started the progesterone supplements immediately but then decided a couple weeks later it was hindering my milk supply too much plus the hormone was starting to affect DD so I stopped taking them expecting to miscarry. Now almost 13 weeks later, BB is still alive and well. I'm at risk of early delivery due to low progesterone, still bfing while pregnant, and DD was 4 weeks early but doctor is progressing without labeling the pregnancy high risk at this point. Hoping it stays that way...! Depending on when BB arrives, they'll be 15-16 months apart. I'm hoping to at least make it to 37 weeks this time though.


----------



## grich2011

gardenofedens said:


> grich2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Yea, I gave her a little book/card I made that said several different 'jokes' like I was moving to another state, I was adopting another dog (i already have 4), etc and then after each there was a page that said april fools. In the middle of all of them I threw in about me being pregnant. She noticed straight away that I forgot the april fools on the next page. She took it better than I expected but still isn't exactly excited about having two grandbabies under 18 months.
> 
> did you want to have them so close in age? thats our plan I want them to be pretty close :)Click to expand...
> 
> We wanted them close but weren't planning on this close. We had a lot of trouble conceiving DD and finally went through infertility treatments to determine what was going on. Our doctor basically told us we wouldn't conceive naturally due to a combination of low seminal volume from DH and really low progesterone from me so we decided not to go back on birth control. I ovulated six weeks after delivering DD despite exclusively bfing and had 5 cycles ranging from 28 to 55 days before I started feeling pregnant again. I thought I was going crazy and didn't test for 3-4 days thinking af must be around the corner. It was a complete and total shock when the test turned positive. I started the progesterone supplements immediately but then decided a couple weeks later it was hindering my milk supply too much plus the hormone was starting to affect DD so I stopped taking them expecting to miscarry. Now almost 13 weeks later, BB is still alive and well. I'm at risk of early delivery due to low progesterone, still bfing while pregnant, and DD was 4 weeks early but doctor is progressing without labeling the pregnancy high risk at this point. Hoping it stays that way...! Depending on when BB arrives, they'll be 15-16 months apart. I'm hoping to at least make it to 37 weeks this time though.Click to expand...

That is awesome that you made it so far without progesterone! I just stopped taking mine yesterday. I was pregnant in January and had a miscarriage, I was amazed when I took a test 5 weeks later and it was positive! Dh just texted me that he is nervous so at least I'm not the only one, it will be great for us!


----------



## grich2011

Lemon week!!!! Congrats to everyone who is changing fruits :)


----------



## teacup22

Yay! I dunno what I should be this week? Orange I think :) 
I can't seem to get that ticker on my iPhone :(


----------



## grich2011

*teacup22* I think that's what you would be :)


----------



## teacup22

Haha! Yay! Congrats on your lemon :) 
Only 5 weeks until 20 weeks now :happydance:


----------



## lovehearts

Yay for new fruits. Sunday is no longer my new fruit day, it's Thursday for me now :haha: xx


----------



## teacup22

lovehearts said:


> Yay for new fruits. Sunday is no longer my new fruit day, it's Thursday for me now :haha: xx

Boo! Did you get put forward or back?


----------



## lovehearts

Forward by 3 days Yay lol x


----------



## Tower6

I can't get the ticker either, I'm 15w3d I'm not sure the fruit I usually go by whoever is closest to me on here :) I got to go in yesterday and get a peace of min heartbeat and she said that baby sounds prefect and her hb was 163-167 the while time. It was the jest time I've ever heard it!! Even at all the scans they've shown men it I've never heard it do that was a great way to go into the weekend! 

Happy mothers day to all of us celebrating tomorrow, hope everyone gets to be loved as pampered! 

And peanut- you are absoultely a mommy and tomorrow is our day my love :) you've been quiet, I hope my little nephew is treating you good and that your not having lows or headaches. I'm here if you need to chat :) oh and I finally found that email lol can u say a little late!? Lol tell my bil hi and whisper a hello to my lo in your belly from the lo in my belly!


----------



## peanutmomma

Happy Mother's Day to all the US ladies here. We went out to Olive Garden for dinner last night and DH tried to finish my rocking chair for today... It is way to tall and if I sit all the way back I can not touch my feet on the ground. So, he still has some fixing to do. My sister sent me a Mother's Day Card it was sweet. I hope everyone is well.

And *Teacup*-yes we are both navel oranges this week


----------



## brinib

https://m.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1

Here is the link for looking up your fruit :)


----------



## southernbound

Happy mothers day lovely ladies :) and Tower6 can't wait to see your gender reveal ideas! eek!


----------



## Angeltk42

Happy Mother's Day!!!!!!!!!!! Xoxox I know the European ladies have a diff Mother's Day but happy Mother's Day to you too bc mothers need to be acknowledged everyday!!!! ;)


----------



## Gemie

Hppy Mother's Day to all the US ladies. I hope you have had a lovely day whether you're mummies in training or already mummies :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

&#128157;HAPPY MOTHERS DAY EVERYONE! Hope you have a great day! &#128144;


----------



## zowiey

Morning ladies :) hope all the us ladies had a lovely Mother's Day?

I still can't get my head around the fact I'm 15 weeks tomorrow?! Anyone else feel like time is flying? But then at the same time it seems really slow! I'm wishing time away until 24 weeks, it's a big milestone to hit, and I'm hoping I'll feel a little "safer".

I'm sorting through my crap in what will be the Nursery today :) at the moment it's my office/dumping ground! I'm thinking I'm going to have to be ruthless, but I'm a hoarder, and can't throw anything away! This should be an interesting day!

Hope everyone has a lovely day :)


----------



## miss_kseniya

I'm off work today with an upset tummy so still in bed chilling with the cat, laptop and rubbish daytime tv. Its bliss haha.

*Zowiey* I know what you mean about time flying but dragging too. The weeks seem to be going by quite slowly for me, but suddenly I am coming up to 14 weeks already. It's odd. Glad to be able to say I am 2nd trimester though (- 4days) as that feels so much safer. And the second tri forum is a lot less stressful to read. I had to stop reading the first tri forum as most of the posts were asking about bleeding and talking about miscarriage and I personally found it extra sressful, worrying and upsetting. Nice now to read 2nd tri forum and see lots of posts asking about movements and bumps and things instead.

I really hope that hasn't offended anyone on here. I know some of the ladies have had worries on here (me included at one point) and 1st tri is really stressful time but reading on here is ok as I know everyone, but I found it too much on tri1 forums when every second post is upsetting.

Happy Mother's day for yesterday to all our US ladies on here xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Men are so stupid!!! I'm so ticked off right now. So we told my mom's parents and my stepdad's parents today. Oh and my stepdad. My mom already knew. That was fine and dandy and went well. We got home just in time for DD's bedtime. She co-sleeps so I lie down with her until she falls asleep. Ever since I got pregnant I've been falling asleep with her for a couple hours and tonight I woke up to a post on Facebook from my husband announcing the pregnancy! Are you serious!!?? I was not in any way ready to announce on Facebook. Yes , I'm 13 weeks so technically it should be okay but that isn't the point. It's Facebook! I haven't even told my dad yet! So now instead of being able to tell him in person, I had to send him a text and hope he sees that before my teenage half sisters or stepmom (who all live on FB) see it on there and tell him. That would crush him. And I wasn't ready to post on fb anyway! How does he think that telling a couple grandparents is the equivalent to telling the hundreds of acquaintances he has on fb. Oh and he's friended plenty of my friends who I also hadn't told yet so now they've not only not heard in person but they didn't even hear it from me! Ugh!!!! I'm so mad!!!!!


----------



## zowiey

Garden, I'd be pretty pissed too! I know they don't mean any harm, but I don't think men feel the same worry & anxiety as us. And also, they just don't bloody think!! Hopefully your Dad saw your msg first :hugs: 

My hubby told quite a few people when I was 9 weeks, I was not happy especially as it turned out those people blabbed to other friends, who were a little hurt we hadn't told them first :dohh:

Miss K, I totally get what you mean. When I was spotting, I made myself worse by obsessively reading posts about m/c and bleeding. I don't for one minute think people shouldn't be able to post about it, I just search out the worst senario in every situation!

I've been watching Jeremy Kyle, god it's awful! But I can't stop watching it :dohh: it makes me feel so much better about my life ;) :haha:


----------



## lovehearts

Garden, I would be Pissed too, not fair of you hubby to do that without discussing with you too! 

I did find first tri stressful too, second tri is a lot more relaxed which is what I needed after my bleed. 

Just at soft play with my husband and son. I'm sat watching while hubby runs around like a nutter :haha: 

Xx


----------



## laura3103

miss_kseniya said:


> I'm off work today with an upset tummy so still in bed chilling with the cat, laptop and rubbish daytime tv. Its bliss haha.
> 
> *Zowiey* I know what you mean about time flying but dragging too. The weeks seem to be going by quite slowly for me, but suddenly I am coming up to 14 weeks already. It's odd. Glad to be able to say I am 2nd trimester though (- 4days) as that feels so much safer. And the second tri forum is a lot less stressful to read. I had to stop reading the first tri forum as most of the posts were asking about bleeding and talking about miscarriage and I personally found it extra sressful, worrying and upsetting. Nice now to read 2nd tri forum and see lots of posts asking about movements and bumps and things instead.
> 
> I really hope that hasn't offended anyone on here. I know some of the ladies have had worries on here (me included at one point) and 1st tri is really stressful time but reading on here is ok as I know everyone, but I found it too much on tri1 forums when every second post is upsetting.
> 
> Happy Mother's day for yesterday to all our US ladies on here xx

Miss K I know what you mean about it being upsetting I stayed off here for a while and never post or even look in 1st tri because I was soo worried and it was stressing me out even mo reading about it! 
Even more so as my baby was measuring 8 days smaller than my dates at 8 weeks so I was already panicking thankfully baby as caught up and now only 2 days behind but it's still upsetting to read about bad things when you already have the worry in your head!!


----------



## Dazed125

I completely agree Miss K, and congrats on second tri, hope you feel better soon

Hugs Garden, I'd be annoyed too, men just get over excited and don't think - like puppies! 

I've just seen my dad, he's convinced I'm having a girl "because I'm carrying like mum did with me" ummmmm I haven't even got a bump yet!!  bless him - he's super excited though which I love


----------



## LoraLoo

Sorry, I posted about 'bad things' a while back, if that upset anyone it wasn't my intention. Think I will just back away from this thread :flower:


----------



## Dazed125

This thread is completely different, here we are a group of friends looking to support each other. That's ups and downs, and never needing to say sorry to share your worries x


----------



## teacup22

LoraLoo said:


> Sorry, I posted about 'bad things' a while back, if that upset anyone it wasn't my intention. Think I will just back away from this thread :flower:

Don't be silly! We're here for support through good AND bad! 
As much as I don't love to read about 'bad things' happening I know my fear is nothing compared to how that person is feeling :cry:
Only because I feel awful for them.
:hugs:


----------



## miss_kseniya

Nooooo *Lora* I didn't mean anyone in this thread hun at all. I even posted about my worries in here when I had a small bleed at 7 weeks because everyone here is so lovely and supportive. I just meant that for me personally, reading things when I am already a worry wart is the worst possible thing for me as it makes me worry more, so I avoided 1st tri forums as they tend to have lots of posts about people worrying. When I had a small bleed, I avoided any 1st tri posts about bleeding as I knew i would only worry more.

I just meant that its nice to be able to now post in tri 2 without being so stressed myself as the worrysome 1st tri is over and most of the posts in tri 2 are more positive. I'm sure tri 3 forums will bring its own worries for me again as labour approaches and most of the posts are about baby coming and becoming tired and uncomfortable.

I really didn't mean to offend anyone at all, sorry. Shall I edit my post?


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Garden* men are so frustrating sometimes aren't they! After my 7 week scan went well, my dad said "oh cool can i post it on facebook now". I was like noooooooooo!
I guess he's excited, although that doesn't excuse it without discussing it first and its a pain for you to have to let your dad know in the way you have to now. Men, rah!


----------



## Angeltk42

Garden I would be livid if I was you! It's awesome he is so excited but frustrating because now people are going to find out in a non-personal way.... Which is fine for acquaintances but those special people in your life would want to hear it in a more personal way. 

Lora we support each other everyday with the good and the bad. Mrs k was referring to the endless post after post after post tragedy on first tri forum that makes us all loopy! I have never felt like this on that thread no matter what "bad thing" but when u read the endless posts in first tri about mc when u are in first tri you start to honk it's going to happen to you. Plus it's different here we ask each other questions we inform each other etc. half the time those first tri posts are vague and not so clear but bc we don't have a relationship with the person it's hard to ask for clarification. So please don't back away from the thread!!!! And don't limit your concerns in here because we support each other no matter what. :hugs:


----------



## ama

Can i please be added:) EDD 30th november :) h&h 9 months to all x


----------



## Gemie

LoraLoo said:


> Sorry, I posted about 'bad things' a while back, if that upset anyone it wasn't my intention. Think I will just back away from this thread :flower:

I've read over on Facebook you're having a terrible day so I'm going to put this post down to that and hope you know we are all here for you this thread is completely different to the first Tri posts, we are all in this together and here for each other :hugs:


----------



## Angeltk42

ama said:


> Can i please be added:) EDD 30th november :) h&h 9 months to all x

ama your EDD is my BDAY!!! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

LoraLoo said:


> Sorry, I posted about 'bad things' a while back, if that upset anyone it wasn't my intention. Think I will just back away from this thread :flower:

Lora, your situation is so unique no one here would compare it to the first trimester posts. I know what they are saying, but don't think you personally are upsetting anyone. We all love you here and the thread wouldn't be the same without you. :hugs:


----------



## zowiey

Lora, no body meant that at all. What you have been through, no Mummy should ever have to go through, and I'm honoured that you feel able to talk about your darling babies in here. Please don't stay away :hugs:

I think it's down to the general feeling of near hysteria in first tri. You don't have to look hard for a post to remind you how easily things can go wrong. And like I said before, I search for those types of threads- completely my own fault. But second tri feels much more relaxed. And yes there are still heartbreaking posts, but I NEVER feel that they should be removed. 

My friend lost her little girl at 20 weeks, and really struggled, she was 16 when she lost her, and most people told her it was a blessing in disguise. I know she found forums an amazing support, and I'd hate to be responsible for anyone feeling like they can't say exactly how they are feeling, for fear of upsetting or worrying me.

Sorry to ramble on, but sometimes it's so hard to emote properly on forums, and words can so easily be mis interpreted.
xxx


----------



## ama

Angeltk42 said:


> ama said:
> 
> 
> Can i please be added:) EDD 30th november :) h&h 9 months to all x
> 
> ama your EDD is my BDAY!!! :)Click to expand...

That is exciting ! Lol you are the only person off and on forums that i know of with that bday :)


----------



## Tower6

Peanut, are you doing ok hun? I'm worried about how little I've seen you post. I LOVED the new bump pic :) hope your alright love!

Lora your not going anywhere ( :) ) I would be devastated! I have read your journal and followed you since the beginning of this thread- please don't back away, we love u :)


----------



## Dazed125

Welcome Ama x


----------



## Angeltk42

ama said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ama said:
> 
> 
> Can i please be added:) EDD 30th november :) h&h 9 months to all x
> 
> ama your EDD is my BDAY!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> That is exciting ! Lol you are the only person off and on forums that i know of with that bday :)Click to expand...

Yeah I don't know anyone with my bday either! Celebrity bday share Ben stiller HAHAHA I was hoping someone would have an EDD of my BDAY!! Lol


----------



## laura3103

Lora you can't go anywhere I will stalk you on facebook!! Plus you help put me at ease the other week when I was worried chick we love you here we don't want you to leave!!


----------



## cassafrass

Cramping a little bit today ... doc sent me home from work seeing him tomorrow ... relaxing at home now ... trying not to freak out


----------



## Angeltk42

cassafrass said:


> Cramping a little bit today ... doc sent me home from work seeing him tomorrow ... relaxing at home now ... trying not to freak out

Rest up!! I'm sure everything is fine! :)


----------



## teacup22

Angeltk42 said:


> cassafrass said:
> 
> 
> Cramping a little bit today ... doc sent me home from work seeing him tomorrow ... relaxing at home now ... trying not to freak out
> 
> Rest up!! I'm sure everything is fine! :)Click to expand...

Totally agree, I'm crampy and achey recently but I've put it down to growing an stretching pains x


----------



## Dazed125

Hope you are feeling better and got some rest Cass x


----------



## lovehearts

Lora, don't go anywhere :hugs:

I guess cramping is stretching and growing pains. I also find I cramp more if I haven't had enough to drink that day. Also if I am constipated. Sorry tmi lol. 

I had a consultant appointment today (had a 3rd degree tear with my son) my appointment was an hour late and it was a complete waste of time. 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Peanut, are you doing ok hun? I'm worried about how little I've seen you post. I LOVED the new bump pic :) hope your alright love!
> 
> Lora your not going anywhere ( :) ) I would be devastated! I have read your journal and followed you since the beginning of this thread- please don't back away, we love u :)


I am doing just fine thanks love! You are my twinnie for sure! We spent most of Mother's Day Outside doing things and then we went to Olive Garden! Yummy!:happydance: This Morning I tried to get onto my computer and somehow the laptop had water all over it and inside it as well. I went outside and did some yard work until DH got home from work. Then, we tried to fix my computer to no avail. I had to take my hard drive out of mine and put it into DH laptop. As it is easier with having everything saved how I want it to just use my hard drive. 
I am on super hunger mode since last night. We had Salad. Oh we went to dinner on Saturday not Sunday LOL. Anyways, we had chef salad and about 25 minutes later I just had to have french toast with cinnamon in it and butter and sausage and syrup!! So bad of me, luckily I have the insulin to inject when I want to splurge. But, it was so funny I was drooling over the thought and DH went and made it. I was in heaven:cloud9:
I suppose it is the beginning of peanuts next growth spurt? I am all for it.

I have a return visit tomorrow afternoon with both doctors and, hopefully I will be scheduling my 18 week scan for baby's heart. Then, we take our trip to St. Louis and Kansas City. I am happy to see my sister in Kansas as she is giving us a crib, mattress and lots of sheets and anything she can get a hold of!! 
Then, the following week I will be 20 weeks so hopefully the anatomy scan and gender. This is all on hopes though. 
Oh, twinnie I need you to email me your home address I have something for you I think you will like.


----------



## peanutmomma

am- welcome my dear


----------



## ama

Thank you for the welcome ladies x wish i had of found this group earlier lol feel a bit late


----------



## Dazed125

Still plenty of time left yet!!! Hehe x


----------



## ama

Yes ! :):) x


----------



## teacup22

Yea, still agges left Ama! Come on November!


----------



## Dazed125

Not yet Teacup, I need to bank some more sleep before November  x


----------



## teacup22

I don't get any anyway.....
I'm getting a bit worried as its getting closer to gender scan time. Obviously I just want a healthy baby but I can't help feeling (now DH said he doesn't want anymore children after this one) that I'd like a girl to have one of each....
I'm sure there are people on here who can help with those feelings if another boy though. 
Never thought I would have a preference :cry:


----------



## zowiey

15 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Creative

I'm having a plum.

Is it just me or does anyone else thing that a plum is smaller than a lime. I went to sainsburys yesterday to size them up and the limes were al bigger than the plums. (yes there are other things I could be doing with my life!


----------



## teacup22

Creative said:


> I'm having a plum.
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else thing that a plum is smaller than a lime. I went to sainsburys yesterday to size them up and the limes were al bigger than the plums. (yes there are other things I could be doing with my life!

:rofl: I'd say so too!


----------



## lovehearts

teacup22 said:


> I don't get any anyway.....
> I'm getting a bit worried as its getting closer to gender scan time. Obviously I just want a healthy baby but I can't help feeling (now DH said he doesn't want anymore children after this one) that I'd like a girl to have one of each....
> I'm sure there are people on here who can help with those feelings if another boy though.
> Never thought I would have a preference :cry:

:hugs: I think more people feel like this than will admit it. I have always thought I would have boys, even when I was pregnant with my son, from day 1 I knew he would be a boy. I haven't had such a strong feeling this time but I'm pretty sure I'll have a boy. It's defo my last baby so I guess there is a part of me that's sad I will never have a daughter, because I am so close with my mother, but if I had had 2 girls I would probably feel sad I'd never had a boy iykwim. As you know boys are great and so much fun. :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## lovehearts

Oh I just realised we have the same ticker for our boys teacup :rofl: I'll change mine when I get on a computer later x


----------



## miss_kseniya

Welcome *Ama*

Yay to the fruit changers today. I thought a lime was bigger than a plum too and also did the covert supermarket comparison haha, so you're not alone on that one *Creative*.

*Lora* you haven't posted since yesterday, please don't leave this thread. I love your posts in here and feel I really know the ladies in here now. It really was just reference to all the worrysome posts on the first tri-board which I personally choose not to read. Purely because I am one of those people that googles ingrowing toenail and ends up convincing myself that I have a brain tumour instead! After I had a small bleed at 7 weeks, I felt it would be better for my own sanity to just stay in here and not look at the other forums for fear of stressing myself out more before the scan. Please come back hun xxx


----------



## Creative

miss_kseniya said:


> Welcome Ama
> 
> Yay to the fruit changers today. I thought a lime was bigger than a plum too and also did the covert supermarket comparison haha, so you're not alone on that one *Creative*.

Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## teacup22

lovehearts said:


> Oh I just realised we have the same ticker for our boys teacup :rofl: I'll change mine when I get on a computer later x

No, dont change it!! :)


----------



## ama

Thank you miss :) seems ive chosen a great month to have my LO:p everyone here is so friendly :)


----------



## ama

Still dying to see my name under the 30th:haha: makes it seem more real i think or im just crazy ha


----------



## lovehearts

teacup22 said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> Oh I just realised we have the same ticker for our boys teacup :rofl: I'll change mine when I get on a computer later x
> 
> No, dont change it!! :)Click to expand...

As long as people dont get confused :rofl:


----------



## Creative

ama said:


> Still dying to see my name under the 30th:haha: makes it seem more real i think or im just crazy ha

Message Gemie as she updates that.

Is anyone else on the sparklers planning a homebirth?


----------



## ama

Ok will do :) thank you creative :)


----------



## teacup22

I'm planning a home water birth :)


----------



## cassafrass

Anyone else work on their feet all day? Im a hair stylist so I'm on my feet all day and I've been crampy the past few days. I'm freaking out a over it . Never had period cramps with ds ... I go see my doc today and I cannot wait to hear that beautiful sound of the heartbeat. I am nervous that he will say I can only work part time. I obvioulsy will do it, but I'm afraid of the financial struggle it may include. In the us you inly get 6-8 weeks maternity leave once that's up the rest is un paid and your job isn't required to hold your position. .. I basically need to shut myself up til I go . And I usually clean when I'm losing my marbles but I have to be off me feet .... quite the pickle ... sorry for whining but my feelings have been brushed off by some "friends" and I need to bounce them off people who get it

sorry for the repeat i posted on fb as well .. you ladies are just so awesome at easing my mind :flower:


----------



## Angeltk42

Cass I replied on FB but no worries about the repeat post some of the group don't have FB so it's nice for everyone to be able to see what you said! :) 

Ama if you have FB we have a FB group to talk on too. Sometimes it's easier than loggin in here to chat! :)


----------



## Gemie

Welcome ama sorry I've not had chance to add you and welcome you properly I've only Been on fleeting over the last few days.

Girls I'm sure Lora will come back soon she's going through a truly awful time being lied to by the hospital where she gave birth to Alfie being told one thing then another it's just anyone's worst nightmare so please girls keep her in your thoughts and prayers if you pray.
:hugs:

I have the migraine from hell today feel really sorry for myself :cry: 

on the plus side only a week tomorrow until our gender scan :happydance: can't wait!!


----------



## Gemie

Here's Lora's thread for anyone wanting to know what's going on.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...spital-final-straw-update-3.html#post27322839


----------



## Dazed125

Creative said:


> I'm having a plum.
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else thing that a plum is smaller than a lime. I went to sainsburys yesterday to size them up and the limes were al bigger than the plums. (yes there are other things I could be doing with my life!

Lol, I've done this too! X


----------



## MandaAnda

Creative said:


> ama said:
> 
> 
> Still dying to see my name under the 30th:haha: makes it seem more real i think or im just crazy ha
> 
> Message Gemie as she updates that.
> 
> Is anyone else on the sparklers planning a homebirth?Click to expand...

Me! Home water birth here. I've got my pool and am all set! There a Home Birthers & Hopefuls sticky in the Natural & Home Birthing subforum. I'll edit with the link.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/home-natural-birthing/255340-home-birthers-hopefuls.html
There's a fb page of the same name. And a website. And a fb group. :D


----------



## Angeltk42

Gemie said:


> Here's Lora's thread for anyone wanting to know what's going on.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...spital-final-straw-update-3.html#post27322839

I've read the post and it is truly awful :cry: I can't imagine not getting answers when you were told you would and lied to. 

We just hope she doesn't leave the thread because of a misundertanding. 

Also, I'm really starting to worry about 3boys. I stalked her parenting journal and no one has heard from her in like 2 weeks :( I remember her last post she was thinking about not going to that scan because it was far away but that was a while ago. :( I worry!


----------



## cassafrass

Is 3boys on fb? ... afm all is well hb is 155 baby just getting comfy in there


----------



## Gemie

cassafrass said:


> Is 3boys on fb? ... afm all is well hb is 155 baby just getting comfy in there

Phew!

I've just sent her a message on fb hope she's ok x


----------



## ama

Unfortunately dont have fb :( but i pop on here pretty much every day :) thank gemie and no problem ,completely understand 

Just got off the phone from making my nt scan appointment :) 24th may ,im beyond excited ,cost a lot more than i probably have but its worth it in the end .ill be 12+6 so it will be great to see bubs again.just hope all is a-ok in there x


----------



## Tower6

I never did tat scan with my previous 3 kids and after what happened with this baby I would NEVER do it again nor would I EVER recommend it to anyone. The ultrasound part of it is actually only 5% correct so if you just want to know if the baby has chromosomal problems I would recommend the materniT21 test because it's 99.8% accurate. The false positives are really high and the worry is somethin I could NEVER describe! I didn't even think we could possibly have a baby with downs, Edwards or turners since we are only 28 and 24 and have 3 healthy babies and no family history but I just really wanted the ultrasound and thought "hey at least it'd be fun to see the baby" that turned into the scariest day and weeks of my life. 

Unless you are high risk or at risk based in age I would highly recommend not to get that scan. 

Hope that doesn't offend you, I just feel extremely strongly having just come out of this situation.


----------



## babymonkey18

okay, I just gotta say...HOLY ITCHING. I turn 12 weeks yesterday (yay!) but then BAM! super-dry, itchy tummy. I bought some cocoa butter a few weeks ago to save for growing-time, it's kind of helping, but mostly I'm just trying to ignore it and focus on something else. anyone else have an itchy stomach? or other?

first prenatal appt tomorrow! weeee :D probably just bloods and urine. I opted out of the nuchal fold test. almost wish I didn't just so I could get a scan ;)

Edit: also, here is my not-so bumpy bump. I have a little protruding below my belly button. eh? eh? lol...I know, it's nothing...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2445.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tower6

We just posted at the same time lol but super happy you passed on the scan and I know the exact feeling, but sincerely happy to hear you passed on it!!!


----------



## babymonkey18

Tower6 said:


> We just posted at the same time lol but super happy you passed on the scan and I know the exact feeling, but sincerely happy to hear you passed on it!!!

wow tower, just read your post. that is funny we posted the same time about a similar thing :thumbup: great minds think alike...

anyway, thanks for the encouragement about NOT doing it. the drs did not pressure me at all, they just offered and said I am free to decline. I feel the same way...DH and I are both 26 and no history, so I just decided against it. You make me feel reaffirmed about my decision. :) I would like the scan, but I can wait, hehe. I think they might try with the doppler, and as cool as the pictures are, I am still satisfied with a nice heart beat sound just as much!


----------



## Dazed125

They don't offer the maternit21 test in the uk as far as I am aware, they do a combined blood/nt scan to give you your risk then if your high risk an amnio. I am having the scan next week, we feel the need to know so we can prepare ourselves if something is wrong


----------



## grich2011

babymonkey18 said:


> okay, I just gotta say...HOLY ITCHING. I turn 12 weeks yesterday (yay!) but then BAM! super-dry, itchy tummy. I bought some cocoa butter a few weeks ago to save for growing-time, it's kind of helping, but mostly I'm just trying to ignore it and focus on something else. anyone else have an itchy stomach? or other?
> 
> first prenatal appt tomorrow! weeee :D probably just bloods and urine. I opted out of the nuchal fold test. almost wish I didn't just so I could get a scan ;)
> 
> Edit: also, here is my not-so bumpy bump. I have a little protruding below my belly button. eh? eh? lol...I know, it's nothing...

I see you are from Michigan so am I!!! Where about are you from?


----------



## gardenofedens

We didn't get an nt scan either. They required that I come to a counseling appointment where they go over all the current tests available, their risks, etc. I tried to get out of it since I just went through it with dd 17 months ago and knew I didn't want the tests but no such luck. Our niece was born six weeks after dd and tested positive for CF which really freaked me out so I went straight to a genetic counselor for CF carrier testing. Thankfully I was negative so even if dh carries the gene, our kids can only be carriers since it's a double recessive disease. If dh and I had both tested positive we probably wouldn't have had any more kids. Waiting for those results was so stressful. I can't imagine what you went through tower with a baby's life also in limbo during that time!!


----------



## ama

Dazed125 said:


> They don't offer the maternit21 test in the uk as far as I am aware, they do a combined blood/nt scan to give you your risk then if your high risk an amnio. I am having the scan next week, we feel the need to know so we can prepare ourselves if something is wrong

Thats exactly what my situation is .had the bloods at ten weeks and having the scan next week .i need to know my risks so i can be prepared for whatever the outcome . I completely understand why some women are for it and why some are against it . 

Had the NT with my daughter also and it was a peace of mind .yes there always that risk that anything can/could happen and that the test isnt 100% 

Im looking forward to the scan regardless of mixed feelings about it,thank you for sharing your views on the subject tho x and didnt mean to offend anyone at all by my post .


----------



## babymonkey18

grich2011 said:


> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> okay, I just gotta say...HOLY ITCHING. I turn 12 weeks yesterday (yay!) but then BAM! super-dry, itchy tummy. I bought some cocoa butter a few weeks ago to save for growing-time, it's kind of helping, but mostly I'm just trying to ignore it and focus on something else. anyone else have an itchy stomach? or other?
> 
> first prenatal appt tomorrow! weeee :D probably just bloods and urine. I opted out of the nuchal fold test. almost wish I didn't just so I could get a scan ;)
> 
> Edit: also, here is my not-so bumpy bump. I have a little protruding below my belly button. eh? eh? lol...I know, it's nothing...
> 
> I see you are from Michigan so am I!!! Where about are you from?Click to expand...

:) I am from metro detroit area. How about you??


----------



## Tower6

16 weeks today!!! 
Yay for 4 months!!!!! Get here soon 20 weeks :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Hello ladies hope everyone is well today. Sorry I haven't really been posting on here.My lovely cat decided that knocking off water onto my laptop was a great idea and DH and I still haven't gotten it fixed yet :(. 
We had return visit checkups with the doctors yesterday. I have lost a couple lbs. my blood pressure is back to normal like before pregnancy too. I was trying to get the doctor to let me schedule the Fetal Cardiography Scan for 18 weeks but she said it was a little on the early side and we would have to wait until we were 20 weeks so babies heart was bigger. But, on a better note she said we can do the anatomy scan and gender, if baby cooperates. So we will be doing that on June 4th after I see the Endo again and have bloodwork done for his office. She wanted to listen to Peanut on the doppler so that was fun and I didn't expect it. She even called baby my little peanut LOL :) HB was 159 and baby was just a moving like crazy you could hear the moving and it took her ages to find the hb. I asked her where my uterus is at 15 weeks and she found the top of it 1/2 inch below my belly button. She said at 20 weeks it will reach the top of the belly button. :) I am pretty excited that in three weeks we see baby again and hopefully find out the sex too. 
Oh, here is a fun factoid: I have measured small at the ultra sounds and they had changed my EDD to Nov. 05th right? Well, this doctor who is not a fellow like the first one I saw, said that this was crazy that my LMP date is not over 7 days from the dates baby was measuring, so we are officially back to the original date of Nov. 03 :dohh: She also pointed out that since I have normal menstral cycles that there is no reason to have changed the EDD before and being Diabetic I most likely won't go to my due date. I know I am silly but I was getting tired of the constant changes of the dates. So, a little victory for me. 
It will be fun when we leave to go to ST. Louis and I see my parents to share the gender if we can


----------



## teacup22

Yay Tower! 
We've decided to go team yellow as I've been worrying too much about gender when it doesn't actually matter! 
Will get it written down so we can look if we really want to later on :)


----------



## Tower6

Teacupp- That is an awesome idea! I love it.

Peanut I had been worrying about you sooo glad to know that's why you haven't been posting often! silly cat ;) I can't wait to hear is I'm having a niece or nephew!! June 4th then? Yay!!! I have a regulas appointment one week from today for my 17 week check up- I had gained 3 more pounds when I went last friday! I envy those of you loosing! Lol jealous- especially when your bump is growing :) 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> 16 weeks today!!!
> Yay for 4 months!!!!! Get here soon 20 weeks :)

So I need the new picture of the week? I will post it asap!! I just your address so I can send you something. I am glad you are in a better mood now that we know my neice is going to be just fine :)


----------



## grich2011

:) I am from metro detroit area. How about you??[/QUOTE]

Bay City area the bigger city by us is Saginaw :) about 2 hours from Detroit!


----------



## Tower6

Yes!!! I am so happy I can't even explain the relief! I actually went to a school performance today for my oldest and started crying watching the special Ed children right in front of us...just knowing that even though I do not understand what those parents have endured up until this point I know the heartache they went through and the decision to keep those babies anyways and to know what that felt like was just so emotional for me. I felt so proud of the parents for givin those babies life and then also realizing the daily struggle of how hard that life is just by watching the teachers with them. It was so sad yet so beautiful and I guess this experience has given me a whole new found respect to all parents in those shoes.

I will message the address to you. I have a couple pics I will send, I will take one for this week too! If no one minds I'll send one of my girls now to post on here- I would love to see all your families too! 
Would that be ok to do?


----------



## BubsMom17

grich2011 said:


> :) I am from metro detroit area. How about you??

Bay City area the bigger city by us is Saginaw :) about 2 hours from Detroit![/QUOTE]

I was born in Michigan, too! My dad still lives there, in St. Claire Shores, really close to Detroit.


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower6 said:


> Yes!!! I am so happy I can't even explain the relief! I actually went to a school performance today for my oldest and started crying watching the special Ed children right in front of us...just knowing that even though I do not understand what those parents have endured up until this point I know the heartache they went through and the decision to keep those babies anyways and to know what that felt like was just so emotional for me. I felt so proud of the parents for givin those babies life and then also realizing the daily struggle of how hard that life is just by watching the teachers with them. It was so sad yet so beautiful and I guess this experience has given me a whole new found respect to all parents in those shoes.
> 
> I will message the address to you. I have a couple pics I will send, I will take one for this week too! If no one minds I'll send one of my girls now to post on here- I would love to see all your families too!
> Would that be ok to do?

I will gladly post a picture of your daughter I would love to see everyone's family.


----------



## babymonkey18

BubsMom17 said:


> grich2011 said:
> 
> 
> :) I am from metro detroit area. How about you??
> 
> Bay City area the bigger city by us is Saginaw :) about 2 hours from Detroit!Click to expand...

I was born in Michigan, too! My dad still lives there, in St. Claire Shores, really close to Detroit.[/QUOTE]
Oh, I know right where Bay City is. :) driven past, but never really been there. So cool, hi, neighbor :)

And St Claire shores! That's super close to me, like a 20 min drive. I had many friends in high school that lived there so I spent a lot of my time there. 

I love these small world situations.


----------



## grich2011

babymonkey18 said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grich2011 said:
> 
> 
> :) I am from metro detroit area. How about you??
> 
> Bay City area the bigger city by us is Saginaw :) about 2 hours from Detroit!Click to expand...
> 
> I was born in Michigan, too! My dad still lives there, in St. Claire Shores, really close to Detroit.Click to expand...

Oh, I know right where Bay City is. :) driven past, but never really been there. So cool, hi, neighbor :)

And St Claire shores! That's super close to me, like a 20 min drive. I had many friends in high school that lived there so I spent a lot of my time there. 

I love these small world situations.[/QUOTE]

Me too!! My husband and I love going down there we normally spend some time in Greek town, the riverwalk then head to ikea or the mall and finish up at Dave and busters! So much fun :)


----------



## teacup22

Has such a wriggly baby! It feels funny and tickly :haha:


----------



## miss_kseniya

Morning ladies

Happy 16 weeks *Tower*.

*Peanut* it must be quite frustrating that they can't make their mind up on your EDD. Fortunately mine hasn't changed at all. They originally dated me as though I ov'd exactly 14 days after my LMP which gave me EDD of 15th November and it has stayed the same at both 7 week scan and 12 week scan as baby was measuring bang on for that date both times. Knowing my luck they will change it at the gender scan!

*Teacup* I'm so jealous. I can't feel anything yet and dying to feel baby wriggle about a bit. 12-18 weeks fees like limbo land for me as I don't really have a bump yet and can't feel movements either.

Hope everyone else is ok today x


----------



## lovehearts

Teacup - you are a stronger lady than I! good on you for being team yellow, i however am too impatient. I so wish i could feel definite movement!

15 weeks today for me!! 

Going to bite the bullet and dye my hair tomorrow! Im scared but everyone keeps telling me its fine!


----------



## teacup22

You'll start feeling it in the next week I'm sure Lovehearts! It gave me such an obvious kick earlier I don't think I could have missed it!

Eta: got a bump band today as I've been getting mild backache and it helped instantly! Highly recommend them :)


----------



## Gemie

I've got my gender scan at 4.15pm today!!! I'm so excited :)

How is everyone?

*miss_k* dying your hair is absolutely fine... Iced one mine a few times, it never takes properly butt least it's not gray! :wacko:


----------



## teacup22

So excited for you Gem! Can't wait to find out what everyone is having.... Apart from myself :haha:


----------



## Creative

teacup22 said:


> So excited for you Gem! Can't wait to find out what everyone is having.... Apart from myself :haha:

 you and me both!
:happydance:


----------



## lovehearts

Gem - It was me that asked about the hair :haha: baby brain ;) Cant wait to hear the gender. Pop you scan up for last min guesses!!


----------



## Gemie

Hold on ill try upload it again :)


----------



## Gemie

Gender guesses?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lovehearts

hm thats a tough one without a side view.....im guessing boy! x


----------



## teacup22

It is hard to guess from the front... I say boy too :)


----------



## cassafrass

Gem !! Today is the day ... ill say girl enjoy it!!

As for hair coloring (I'm a hair stylist ) it doesn't soak into the blood stream , its the fumes that you need to be careful of ... so just make sure you are in a well aired out area. .... but I always say to check with the doc =] roots roots go away!!!! 

Everyone else have a fab day =]


----------



## lovehearts

:rofl: i am so desperate for my roots to be GONE! should i wear a mask while doing it?


----------



## zowiey

Gem, I'm going to say boy :) and yay for another stubborn baby that wouldn't give a side profile :haha:

Teacup & creative, I'm team yellow to! Although its killing me :haha: Me & hubby were talking last night, and he wants to tell me what they are, so that makes it a little easier for me, I got quite emotional thinking about hubby telling me if I have 2 daughters, 2 sons or 1 of each! Eeeeek! I'm so excited!

Miss K, I hear you on being in limbo. I've not felt anything yet, my fat is getting fatter, but I'm not entirely convinced its a bump ;)

Love hearts happy 15 weeks, and good luck with the hair!

I'm trying to build up the enthusiasm to make some soup! Might take some time!


----------



## Gemie

Yep zowiey he/she wouldn't move on to its side no matter how much we tried haha I'm not convinced they'll show the goods today either:haha: we'll see, I hope so cause I can't wait!

Miss_k no need for a mask just open windows!

I admire you who're staying yellow it would drive me insane not knowing! I wasn't told with ds as it wa their policy back then to not tell you, it killed me!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Gem- Can't wait to see what you are having dear!! :)
Miss_K- I am right along with you. I want to feel something I am so jealous of everyone who can feel even flutters! I was actually starting to wonder if Peanut was not growing anymore and that something was wrong as I have lost a few lbs. since last visit at 12 weeks and I am out of Doppler Gel, so I can't get reassurance with hb at home til DH gets paid next week :(! I am so blessed that the Doctor wanted to listen to baby's heartbeat and she said baby sounds just fine and my uterus has def. grown significantly so everything looks good. I have also started to get dark blue veins vertically on my lower belly and a few very faint stretch marks. I know I am silly when getting stretch marks are making me happy because it means baby is stretching me. My other theory I have is that maybe I have felt baby move and didn't realize that is what it was as I am constantly moving my legs like I have Restless Leg Syndrome. But, I don't I am just very uncomfy if I sit very long without moving. So, maybe peanut has been moving who knows! Sorry for the rambling on there .
I hope everyone else is doing well today


----------



## Creative

20 mins till you find out!!


----------



## babymonkey18

Yayyyy gem!


----------



## Angeltk42

Gemie!! Can't wait to hear what you are having!!! SO JEALOUS!!! I want to know what I am having. 

Afm - Last night I was laying in bed and all of a sudden my hip POPPED and I got a sharp shooting pain... now when I sit sometimes I hear it pop a little NO PAIN. WTH!!!! Then after the hip pain I sneezed and Had the sharpest pain in my abdomen but I know that is Round Ligament pain I have had that for months when I move a weird way suddenly or sneeze while lying down. But my gosh I felt like I was getting beat up. First on my right then on my left! hahaha 

I'm a mess! hahaha


----------



## grich2011

Its pretty bad, every time I know I have to sneeze and am laying down I bring my legs as close to my chest that way I don't get as bad of pain from round ligament pain lol.


----------



## peanutmomma

*Gem*- congrats to you. I hope we are on the same team when I find out on June 4th. :) Super excited for you


----------



## BubsMom17

RLP usually hits me out of no where. My boss will say something, I'll turn around in my chair, and then "OUCH!!!" or I'll be in the shower, go to rinse my hair, "OUCH!!!" I am careful with things like getting out of bed, rolling over, standing up from sitting for a while, but every now and then it will just surprise me! It hurts! Almost always on my left side.


----------



## jammers77

Hey ladies. I've looked for a November group a couple of times, but never could find it until today!! Hope you don't mind if I join up a little late in the game. lol

I'm Jami. I turn 36 on Monday (eeeek!), married to a wonderful guy, and we've two boys--13 and 8. We experienced a surprise pregnancy last May and discovered it was ectopic on Mother's Day four days later. We realized what we were missing, and so in January we decided to TTC. Got pregnant that cycle, but it was a chemical. Then got pregnant the next cycle and things are going well so far.

Due date is November 25!! So excited for my little turkey baby.

Congrats to all of you other November sparkler mamas!


----------



## peanutmomma

jammers77 said:


> Hey ladies. I've looked for a November group a couple of times, but never could find it until today!! Hope you don't mind if I join up a little late in the game. lol
> 
> I'm Jami. I turn 36 on Monday (eeeek!), married to a wonderful guy, and we've two boys--13 and 8. We experienced a surprise pregnancy last May and discovered it was ectopic on Mother's Day four days later. We realized what we were missing, and so in January we decided to TTC. Got pregnant that cycle, but it was a chemical. Then got pregnant the next cycle and things are going well so far.
> 
> Due date is November 25!! So excited for my little turkey baby.
> 
> Congrats to all of you other November sparkler mamas!

Welcome to the group *Jammers* glad to have you here. I am kelly and I am due Nov. 03 how is the pregnancy treating you so far?


----------



## Gemie

:blue: so bloody happy :) xx


----------



## Dazed125

Welcome Jammers!

Congrats Gemie x


----------



## teacup22

Gemie said:


> :blue: so bloody happy :) xx

:happydance:


----------



## Gemie

Boy bits lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lovehearts

Welcome jammers :) always nice to have a nice face around here (well name :haha:) 

Congrats gemie! Made me excited for mine, still got 9 days to go! 

Xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Welcome jammers!

Congrats gemie!! :happydance:

Still 44 freaking days til we find out, UGH!!!


----------



## Dazed125

25 days for us!!


----------



## Tower6

Happy 15 love hearts!!!! 

Gemie!!!!!! That is beyond exciting!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!

Afm this baby girl is soooo active and getting big because yesterday I leaned against the oven and she kicked it so hard I stood back and was like wtf was that?!?! Then I realized how huge her movements are now and it's insane! My husband felt her for the first time this morning!!!!! It was our best moment together yet! When I first wake up you can see the outline of her body and it's all hard so we watched my belly change shape. I was feeling her like flutters so be week 12 but then last week was actual pokes and jabs now she's flipping like a fish sometimes and also kicking others so I can totally tell the difference in her movements. I was also only feeling her at night when I lay on my side or when I would sit n crunch her lol but now I can feel her all day even when standing. It is my 4th baby but still the most amazing feeling ever. 

You girls due within a week or so of me will be feeling those lo's soon, there's no mistaking her now and they're all close in dates so I can't wait to hear you post how amazing the feeling is!


----------



## Tower6

Gemie- get that blue bundle by your name :) I'm so happy for you!!!! Ahhhhh it's like Christmas hearing what each person is having- I get so excited! Can't wait!


----------



## zowiey

Yay Gemie for the blue bump!" :happydance:

Also, sorry for the randomness, but soda crystals...! How much did you use, and did you put them in the drum? Did you put it on a 90 wash?

Ta! xxx


----------



## Platinumvague

Can I be added? Nov 14th


----------



## jammers77

peanutmomma said:


> Welcome to the group *Jammers* glad to have you here. I am kelly and I am due Nov. 03 how is the pregnancy treating you so far?

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome! I'm doing ok. I think I've gotten past the nausea, though it pops up if I wait too long to eat. Still have a bit of fatigue lasting and boobs are still insanely sore when I take off my bra at night, but other than that doing ok.

Congrats, Gemie on your wee little boy!


----------



## Gemie

zowiey said:


> Yay Gemie for the blue bump!" :happydance:
> 
> Also, sorry for the randomness, but soda crystals...! How much did you use, and did you put them in the drum? Did you put it on a 90 wash?
> 
> Ta! xxx

Haha it's okay :) I put them in the drum and draw and used a generous amount I then did a 90wash and left the door open afterwards (always) as that really adds to the whiff.

Good luck! X


----------



## rachael872211

Hi  

Can I join you? I have been looking for this group for ages! I had to find it through another friend who is due in October just to find the right section. lol. I wouldnt even know where to go again. 

Anyway, sorry, I'm glad I have found you  

I am due the 6th November. x


----------



## jammers77

rachael872211 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I join you? I have been looking for this group for ages! I had to find it through another friend who is due in October just to find the right section. lol. I wouldnt even know where to go again.
> 
> Anyway, sorry, I'm glad I have found you
> 
> I am due the 6th November. x

I had trouble finding this group, too. I did some searching a few times throughout the last two months and finally found it today. So, I've just joined up today, too. 

My due date is Nov. 25. Glad to see another November mama!!


----------



## rachael872211

Oh dear, I have just realised how I missed it now. It was because I was looking in the baby club section! Major baby brain :-S lol.


----------



## Gemie

Welcome newbies :hi:


----------



## babymonkey18

Gemie: I know I already "woo"ed on fb, but WOOOOOOO!!! :hugs:

Welcome Jammers (same due date here! :thumbup: bump buddies!) platinumvague, and rachael!!!! :D

Okay, so yesterday had my first prenatal (second appointment, though, already got to see baby once ;) ), got to see baby again! and got bloods drawn. The midwife told me to take 250mg magnesium for headaches (in particular, migraines) daily, as well as 2000 UI of Vit D3...as most people (at least where I am from) tend to be deficient. Got a call today that my Vit D3 levels are at 23 ng/mL and they are supposed to be ABOVE 30! I looked it up and apparently under 30 is really bad... . I feel sad for my little baby. I'm sure it is taking what it needs, but if I am so deficient maybe the baby is not getting enough. They called this afternoon and told me to take 5000 (!) UI per day instead. I already bought my supplements yesterday, so I already took more when I got home from work. Has anyone else had this deficiency? I am thankful to find out now and that it WILL get corrected...but it takes 2-3 months to rise and stabilize. I just feel like I'm being a bad mama already :( .


----------



## cassafrass

:gun: OH has his freaking period today and is severely pissing me off.


----------



## Gemie

cassafrass said:


> :gun: OH has his freaking period today and is severely pissing me off.

Bloody men eh?!? :hugs: he'll get over it :haha:


----------



## MandaAnda

Rachael, yay - someone with the same EDD as me!

BabyMonkey, I was found to be vitamin D deficient in my first pregnancy, but they've not tested it since, but they now recommend all pregnant and breastfeeding women take it here now. I'd bought myself some a few months back, but it seemed to give me a bad tummy. I need to try another brand. 5000iu sounds about what they suggested to me.


----------



## littletobyj

Can I join you ladies, I'm due 24th Nov!! X


----------



## Angeltk42

cassafrass said:


> :gun: OH has his freaking period today and is severely pissing me off.

awww. Doesn't he know he shouldn't piss off a preggo??


----------



## brinib

babymonkey18 said:


> Gemie: I know I already "woo"ed on fb, but WOOOOOOO!!! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome Jammers (same due date here! :thumbup: bump buddies!) platinumvague, and rachael!!!! :D
> 
> Okay, so yesterday had my first prenatal (second appointment, though, already got to see baby once ;) ), got to see baby again! and got bloods drawn. The midwife told me to take 250mg magnesium for headaches (in particular, migraines) daily, as well as 2000 UI of Vit D3...as most people (at least where I am from) tend to be deficient. Got a call today that my Vit D3 levels are at 23 ng/mL and they are supposed to be ABOVE 30! I looked it up and apparently under 30 is really bad... . I feel sad for my little baby. I'm sure it is taking what it needs, but if I am so deficient maybe the baby is not getting enough. They called this afternoon and told me to take 5000 (!) UI per day instead. I already bought my supplements yesterday, so I already took more when I got home from work. Has anyone else had this deficiency? I am thankful to find out now and that it WILL get corrected...but it takes 2-3 months to rise and stabilize. I just feel like I'm being a bad mama already :( .

Vitamin D deficiency is VERY common for people who live in areas in the Northern Areas of the world. I am a nutritionist in Seattle and probably 70% of my patients are vitamin D deficient. Don't worry too much!


----------



## rachael872211

MandaAnda I doubt I'll have the baby anytime near that day. Lol. Both my previous babies didn't want to leave. But I know I'll still get excited from 37 weeks.


----------



## cassafrass

Seriously! Take a midol and call me when you grow a pair


----------



## BubsMom17

Babymonkey - I had a vit D deficiency when I wasn't pregnant, but they haven't tested me since I've been preg. I was taking 1000 iuis of vit D before.
And good to know about the magnesium! I am going to ask my midwife about it on Tuesday. My headaches and migraines are not letting up....


----------



## MandaAnda

Rachael, I tell most people "early November" because I know baby will choose its own birthday, and I'm cool with that. :)


----------



## BubsMom17

MandaAnda said:


> Rachael, I tell most people "early November" because I know baby will choose its own birthday, and I'm cool with that. :)

I don't believe I am actually going to end up being a Nov Sparkler, seeing as my EDD is 11/1! My son came 10 days before EDD, ripe and ready, so I am sure little one will end up being closer to an October Pumpkin.


----------



## cassafrass

Angeltk42 said:


> cassafrass said:
> 
> 
> :gun: OH has his freaking period today and is severely pissing me off.
> 
> awww. Doesn't he know he shouldn't piss off a preggo??Click to expand...


Ok I forgave him lol he's so darn cute &#9829;


----------



## missl1

hello everyone im lauren im 13 weeks pregnant and 5 Days :) im due november the 16th i decided to come join all the november mummies and hope thats okay how is everyone feeling? congratulations to everyone on there pregnancy and i wish use all a happy and healthy 9 months i hope i can get to know use lot :) xx


----------



## babymonkey18

Thanks to those of you who have eased my mind over the vitD. I didn't know it was so common, and I feel better knowing taking my supplements should do just fine, and I'm not too late in doing so. It's just scary when there are so many scientific articles about vitD deficiency and pregnancy complications, etc. 

Bubs-yes, definitely ask about the magnesium. They have me started on 250mg per day, but if your headaches are really bad and constant I know they recommend even more. I hope you can try it out and it works!! Keep me posted.


----------



## jammers77

babymonkey18 said:


> Gemie: I know I already "woo"ed on fb, but WOOOOOOO!!! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome Jammers (same due date here! :thumbup: bump buddies!) platinumvague, and rachael!!!! :D
> 
> Okay, so yesterday had my first prenatal (second appointment, though, already got to see baby once ;) ), got to see baby again! and got bloods drawn. The midwife told me to take 250mg magnesium for headaches (in particular, migraines) daily, as well as 2000 UI of Vit D3...as most people (at least where I am from) tend to be deficient. Got a call today that my Vit D3 levels are at 23 ng/mL and they are supposed to be ABOVE 30! I looked it up and apparently under 30 is really bad... . I feel sad for my little baby. I'm sure it is taking what it needs, but if I am so deficient maybe the baby is not getting enough. They called this afternoon and told me to take 5000 (!) UI per day instead. I already bought my supplements yesterday, so I already took more when I got home from work. Has anyone else had this deficiency? I am thankful to find out now and that it WILL get corrected...but it takes 2-3 months to rise and stabilize. I just feel like I'm being a bad mama already :( .

Yay! We share a due date!!!

Hon, you're not a bad mama.:hugs: 5,000 really isn't a great big amount, so don't worry that you might be taking too much. Most holistic doctors will recommend as much as 10,000 a day for pregnant and nursing moms. Mercola's website (check out that article--awesome stuff!) recommends 5,000 for all adults and for pregnant women, though I would bet my right arm that in another year or two that will be upped. My chiropractor takes 100,000 (YES, five zeros!) in the winter time. The guy hasn't been sick in years. I took 50,000 during the winter and never got the first sniffle. I'm taking 10,000 a day right now. I was deficient two years ago, though I don't know what the number was, my APRN said it was really low and prescribed 10,000 a week of D3. More and more you see higher amounts of D3 on pharmacy shelves, because doctors are realizing that the standard 400mcg is NOT sufficient. Actually, a typical Now I just take it regularly as a health benefit. I figure if someone was going to OD and drop dead, it'd be my chiropractor. LOL He's a 30 year old guy kicking strong!


----------



## Tower6

Welcome to all the new mommies!! Soany of you- how exciting!
I'm looking for Halloween outfits for this little girly because theres no way I'll go until nov 1, they have some really cute ideas!


----------



## Tower6

I know I sound ungrateful to moan about this- but I want to cry tonight! I went through all 3 pregnancies with NO stretch marks on my belly. That was with gaining 80 pounds each time and loosing it and they were each 17-18 months apart. The last baby was born and I saw little time white ones on my belly button after my stomach went back but literally last summer when I was the smallest I've ever been in m life I had 8% body fat and had a 6 pack with no loose skin which I never thought would happen after being 205 pounds at my heaviest.... Well now I want to cry because I think the ones that were tiny and white are spreading and I had a feeling this would happen if I had another baby. I don't mean to sound like a whinny bi$&h but I will be so depressed of I made it through all these babies and weight gain and was 6 years out of it just to destroy my tummy now. I'm literally crying while I write this because I can see them looking red ish (because my skin is so pale now) and I can feel the indents in my skin where they are spreading. I am so sad. I know how blessed I was because my one sister got them do bad from under her boobs to her knees and they would bleed they were so huge and I always felt so bad for her and wished I could take that away for her... Now that could be me and I just don't want to loose everything by having one more baby :( it wouldn't ever make me want to trade this baby- dot get me wrong- but to have been so grateful to have gained sooooo much and still go back and now potentially have huge stretch marks would ruin my already really low self confidence :( 


Sorry to vent. Please don't think ungrateful, just having a big "moment" :(


----------



## brinib

jammers77 said:


> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> Gemie: I know I already "woo"ed on fb, but WOOOOOOO!!! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome Jammers (same due date here! :thumbup: bump buddies!) platinumvague, and rachael!!!! :D
> 
> Okay, so yesterday had my first prenatal (second appointment, though, already got to see baby once ;) ), got to see baby again! and got bloods drawn. The midwife told me to take 250mg magnesium for headaches (in particular, migraines) daily, as well as 2000 UI of Vit D3...as most people (at least where I am from) tend to be deficient. Got a call today that my Vit D3 levels are at 23 ng/mL and they are supposed to be ABOVE 30! I looked it up and apparently under 30 is really bad... . I feel sad for my little baby. I'm sure it is taking what it needs, but if I am so deficient maybe the baby is not getting enough. They called this afternoon and told me to take 5000 (!) UI per day instead. I already bought my supplements yesterday, so I already took more when I got home from work. Has anyone else had this deficiency? I am thankful to find out now and that it WILL get corrected...but it takes 2-3 months to rise and stabilize. I just feel like I'm being a bad mama already :( .
> 
> Yay! We share a due date!!!
> 
> Hon, you're not a bad mama.:hugs: 5,000 really isn't a great big amount, so don't worry that you might be taking too much. Most holistic doctors will recommend as much as 10,000 a day for pregnant and nursing moms. Mercola's website (check out that article--awesome stuff!) recommends 5,000 for all adults and for pregnant women, though I would bet my right arm that in another year or two that will be upped. My chiropractor takes 100,000 (YES, five zeros!) in the winter time. The guy hasn't been sick in years. I took 50,000 during the winter and never got the first sniffle. I'm taking 10,000 a day right now. I was deficient two years ago, though I don't know what the number was, my APRN said it was really low and prescribed 10,000 a week of D3. More and more you see higher amounts of D3 on pharmacy shelves, because doctors are realizing that the standard 400mcg is NOT sufficient. Actually, a typical Now I just take it regularly as a health benefit. I figure if someone was going to OD and drop dead, it'd be my chiropractor. LOL He's a 30 year old guy kicking strong!Click to expand...

Be really careful with this-- there is research showing that while having your levels sufficient is important, blood levels that are too high show higher risks of mortality from heart disease and cancer over time. Moderation! Just keep in mind that your body takes what it needs from the sun, which is where we normally would get vitamin D, and then stops making it when it has enough. When you take huge quantities via supplement your body can't get rid of it. There isn't much research on huge doses and the effects-- I would stick with 2000-5000IUs (this from your friendly natural health focused Nutritionist/Dietitian who has a bit of a specialty interest in vit D science ;) ) I do agree that 400 IU which is the official Institute of Medicine recommendation is way too low! PS-- keep taking it if you breastfeed, your baby will get it through the breast milk. :) *steps off soap box*


----------



## brinib

Tower6 said:


> I know I sound ungrateful to moan about this- but I want to cry tonight! I went through all 3 pregnancies with NO stretch marks on my belly. That was with gaining 80 pounds each time and loosing it and they were each 17-18 months apart. The last baby was born and I saw little time white ones on my belly button after my stomach went back but literally last summer when I was the smallest I've ever been in m life I had 8% body fat and had a 6 pack with no loose skin which I never thought would happen after being 205 pounds at my heaviest.... Well now I want to cry because I think the ones that were tiny and white are spreading and I had a feeling this would happen if I had another baby. I don't mean to sound like a whinny bi$&h but I will be so depressed of I made it through all these babies and weight gain and was 6 years out of it just to destroy my tummy now. I'm literally crying while I write this because I can see them looking red ish (because my skin is so pale now) and I can feel the indents in my skin where they are spreading. I am so sad. I know how blessed I was because my one sister got them do bad from under her boobs to her knees and they would bleed they were so huge and I always felt so bad for her and wished I could take that away for her... Now that could be me and I just don't want to loose everything by having one more baby :( it wouldn't ever make me want to trade this baby- dot get me wrong- but to have been so grateful to have gained sooooo much and still go back and now potentially have huge stretch marks would ruin my already really low self confidence :(
> 
> 
> Sorry to vent. Please don't think ungrateful, just having a big "moment" :(

 Tower-- that sucks! (although congrats on your very impressive weight loss!) While there may not be much you can do, make sure you are getting lots of vitamin C, A, E and zinc, omega 3s and water-- all of those nutrients help with skin. 

Ack, I'm full of unsolicited nutrition advice today! Sorry. ;)

I thought I'd escaped my last pregnancy without them, but it turned out they were under my bump where I couldn't see them, plus I got more on my boobs when my milk came in. :(


----------



## Dazed125

cassafrass said:


> :gun: OH has his freaking period today and is severely pissing me off.

Lol, my boss has his too, must be something going around ;-) xx


----------



## Dazed125

Welcome to all the new guys! Wow, where did you all come from!! But happy you're here x

It's fruit day, I'm a plum - yay!! Miss k, what are you? 

Happy Friday all
Xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Tower6 said:


> I know I sound ungrateful to moan about this- but I want to cry tonight! I went through all 3 pregnancies with NO stretch marks on my belly. That was with gaining 80 pounds each time and loosing it and they were each 17-18 months apart. The last baby was born and I saw little time white ones on my belly button after my stomach went back but literally last summer when I was the smallest I've ever been in m life I had 8% body fat and had a 6 pack with no loose skin which I never thought would happen after being 205 pounds at my heaviest.... Well now I want to cry because I think the ones that were tiny and white are spreading and I had a feeling this would happen if I had another baby. I don't mean to sound like a whinny bi$&h but I will be so depressed of I made it through all these babies and weight gain and was 6 years out of it just to destroy my tummy now. I'm literally crying while I write this because I can see them looking red ish (because my skin is so pale now) and I can feel the indents in my skin where they are spreading. I am so sad. I know how blessed I was because my one sister got them do bad from under her boobs to Iher knees and they would bleed they were so huge and I always felt so bad for her and wished I could take that away for her... Now that could be me and I just don't want to loose everything by having one more baby :( it wouldn't ever make me want to trade this baby- dot get me wrong- but to have been so grateful to have gained sooooo much and still go back and now potentially have huge stretch marks would ruin my already really low self confidence :(
> 
> 
> Sorry to vent. Please don't think ungrateful, just having a big "moment" :(

So sorry hun. I saw a nice message on fb about stretch marks recently that they are badges of honor and in many countries women who don't have any are mourned for because it means they didn't get to experience the gift of motherhood. I still put cocoa butter on my belly every day though so I understand. With my first pregnancy it didn't cross my mind to put it on my boobs though so I have plenty of stretch marks there...


----------



## teacup22

Tower - I'm covered in stretch marks from m first... Don't worry! 
Welcome all the new ladies!
I'm so exhausted lately... I thought it was supposed to end in second tri? Bleugh. 
I don't want to get up and sort my toddler out, worst mummy ever! 
:cry:


----------



## BubsMom17

Tower - no worries Hun. We all have moments of "what the f*ck have I done to my body?" I have crappy stretch marks on my boobs, butt and thighs. I know there will be more to the collection come November. Oh well.... Self tanner was made for a reason, right?


----------



## teacup22

Wow! My belly feels huge today! It's so hard too! I know I'm just going to get huge from now on! Once I pop that's it for me lol
Didn't pop till 23 weeks with my first though!


----------



## Dazed125

Tower - now you know you are having another girl are you planning another name that begins with B? Xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello!

Please can I join? I'm due November 24th and I CANT WAIT!!!!

Congrats to all you ladies on here, hope you're all well and the MS is starting to get better.

:flower: x


----------



## Creative

Scarlett, welcome to the Sparklers.


----------



## lovehearts

Oo newbies, hello all :D


----------



## Dazed125

Welcome Scarlett

I notice you mention acupuncture in your signature, what was your experience of it? After a long wait and clomid a friend who had had fertility treatment recommended acupuncture, I only had one session before I conceived but I do wonder if that helped


----------



## miss_kseniya

This is going to be mammoth lol.

Hello to *Jammers, Platinum, Rachel, Littleboy, Missl1 *and *Scarlett*. Welcome ladies :)

*Cass* that made me laugh. My OH has man-periods from time to time and it drives me mad!

*Babymonkey* I was taking an extra vitamin D supplement in addition to folic acid, but my midwife said to switch to pregnacare when I hit 12 weeks as that contains everything you need. Starting to wonder if I should start taking the vitamin D and the pregnacare now, even though it does contain vitamin D too. I might look into the Magnesium too (can't remember who mentioned that) as my headaches are really bad.

*Bubs* I have been getting awful headaches too and I just can't do anything for them. Its actualyl really getting me down at the moment. Worse because I work in a building with those horribile strip lights and they make it a million times worse

*Dazed* Yay for plum. I think I am a lemon this week. Is it me or are the weeks starting to speed up now the scans are out of the way?

*Gemie* Yay for your little blue bundle. I can't wait to find out what bubs is.

*Tower* try not to worry about the stretch marks hun (I know easier said than done). Think of them as baby battle scars and they are so worth it. I had some appear on my boobs after my breast implants and they are so silver now you barely notice them.

Sorry if I've missed something important out. I had 3 pages to catch up on.

Also, someone was going to send a prviate facebook messge to *3boys* to make sure everything is ok as she hasn't been on here for ages. Did she reply at all? It's worrying when ladies drop off the radar on here. Hope *Lora* is doing ok too.

Happy Friday everyone and hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Dazed125 said:


> Welcome Scarlett
> 
> I notice you mention acupuncture in your signature, what was your experience of it? After a long wait and clomid a friend who had had fertility treatment recommended acupuncture, I only had one session before I conceived but I do wonder if that helped

Hello!

We'd been ttc for a year so I had my 21 dpo bloods done and they showed low progesterone so we were referred to fertility clinic. The consultant said that although I was ovulating, the levels weren't high enough so the lining wouldn't be thick enough for an egg to stick. OH had low motility on a SA too and the consultant said that although there was a chance we'd conceive naturally it was a slim one and gave me clomid. I never started them cos what I didn't realise was I was pregnant in that appointment :happydance:

My OH had quit smoking so I think that helped, but as I knew I'd have a wait for my referral I decided to try accupuncture and herbs and managed to see my lady right at the start and again mid cycle. I'm convinced it did the trick as I did nothing different apart from that, and (TMI sorry) I'd never had so much EWCM :blush: I still see my lady now and it's really helped with the MS

Sorry for the very long reply!! We've finally started telling people and I can't believe this has finally happened to us :cloud9:

Congrats on your BFP :flower: how long were you ttc for?


----------



## Creative

I've had three full term pregnancies and have never had a stretch mark. It must be my old age, but this morning when I was oiling my tummy several little silver stretch marks waved at me. I now have marks of love!:flower:


----------



## Dazed125

That's awesome that you conceived naturally with your other factors!

We had been actively trying for about 18 months but we have been together almost 10 years and not preventing most of that time. My OH's test results said he had super sperm! Lol so whatever the problem was it was all me, but it was unexplained

I had just been to see my consultant to discuss ivf but think I was already pregnant then

I had tried lots of alternative medicine so it's nice to hear someone else's positive story!

Gosh, that all feels so long ago already!!


----------



## Gemie

Who've I missed off the first page? Could you all have a look save me going back through all the older posts as I think it would give me a migraine :haha:

I think they moved this thread from first Tri way too soon as there are still ladies who're finding us after posting a thread recently and being directed hereby one of us :dohh:
Anyway... Great to have so many new sparklers :happydance:


----------



## littletobyj

Gemie could you add me to the 24th please? It's great to see when everyone is due-lots of early Christmas presents by the looks of things


----------



## littletobyj

Does anyone know how I can get a ticker thingy with my progress on?


----------



## Creative

littletobyj said:


> Gemie could you add me to the 24th please? It's great to see when everyone is due-lots of early Christmas presents by the looks of things

nd while you are doing that, would you like to move me from the 29th to the 26th as my date has changed. Thanks


----------



## Gemie

littletobyj said:


> Does anyone know how I can get a ticker thingy with my progress on?

Click on someone's ticker that you like then from there it will take you to the site to build your own ticker when you've done that you'll be given a code (you need the bb code) then back over on here click to edit your profile then edit signature then copy and paste your bb code for your ticker into the area to update your sig... Hope that makes sense lol


----------



## Scarlett P

Gemie said:


> Who've I missed off the first page? Could you all have a look save me going back through all the older posts as I think it would give me a migraine :haha:
> 
> I think they moved this thread from first Tri way too soon as there are still ladies who're finding us after posting a thread recently and being directed hereby one of us :dohh:
> Anyway... Great to have so many new sparklers :happydance:

Thanks for adding me and my date :happydance: Yeah I defo didn't know about this thread and didn't see it in first tri, was only because of the recent thread I found out! It's nice to talk to ladies around the same stage, esp as this is my first.


----------



## zowiey

Wow! So many new names! Hello & congrats to everyone :wave:

Hello to everyone else too :) I'm on my phone, so can't really do a proper update, and my memory is crap-sorry!

I'm so so tired today, feel wiped out and like I did a few weeks ago :( I'd just got used to feeling semi normal again, so I'm hoping today is just a bad day! I'm having a protein packed lunch, so hopefully I'll feel a bit better after that?!


----------



## Scarlett P

Dazed125 said:


> That's awesome that you conceived naturally with your other factors!
> 
> We had been actively trying for about 18 months but we have been together almost 10 years and not preventing most of that time. My OH's test results said he had super sperm! Lol so whatever the problem was it was all me, but it was unexplained
> 
> I had just been to see my consultant to discuss ivf but think I was already pregnant then
> 
> I had tried lots of alternative medicine so it's nice to hear someone else's positive story!
> 
> Gosh, that all feels so long ago already!!



Must have been frustrating not to have a reason, but so pleased you got your BFP and naturally too :happydance: I keep meaning to repost my first thread with my outcome in the hope accupuncture will help some other ladies too, think I'll wait until I'm a bit further along though.

You're right about it being a long time ago... I thought time went S L O W L Y when ttc but OMG there's a whole new level of dragging in first tri!! I've got just over one week left and I can't wait, bring on 2nd tri :happydance:


----------



## jammers77

brinib said:


> jammers77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> Gemie: I know I already "woo"ed on fb, but WOOOOOOO!!! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome Jammers (same due date here! :thumbup: bump buddies!) platinumvague, and rachael!!!! :D
> 
> Okay, so yesterday had my first prenatal (second appointment, though, already got to see baby once ;) ), got to see baby again! and got bloods drawn. The midwife told me to take 250mg magnesium for headaches (in particular, migraines) daily, as well as 2000 UI of Vit D3...as most people (at least where I am from) tend to be deficient. Got a call today that my Vit D3 levels are at 23 ng/mL and they are supposed to be ABOVE 30! I looked it up and apparently under 30 is really bad... . I feel sad for my little baby. I'm sure it is taking what it needs, but if I am so deficient maybe the baby is not getting enough. They called this afternoon and told me to take 5000 (!) UI per day instead. I already bought my supplements yesterday, so I already took more when I got home from work. Has anyone else had this deficiency? I am thankful to find out now and that it WILL get corrected...but it takes 2-3 months to rise and stabilize. I just feel like I'm being a bad mama already :( .
> 
> Yay! We share a due date!!!
> 
> Hon, you're not a bad mama.:hugs: 5,000 really isn't a great big amount, so don't worry that you might be taking too much. Most holistic doctors will recommend as much as 10,000 a day for pregnant and nursing moms. Mercola's website (check out that article--awesome stuff!) recommends 5,000 for all adults and for pregnant women, though I would bet my right arm that in another year or two that will be upped. My chiropractor takes 100,000 (YES, five zeros!) in the winter time. The guy hasn't been sick in years. I took 50,000 during the winter and never got the first sniffle. I'm taking 10,000 a day right now. I was deficient two years ago, though I don't know what the number was, my APRN said it was really low and prescribed 10,000 a week of D3. More and more you see higher amounts of D3 on pharmacy shelves, because doctors are realizing that the standard 400mcg is NOT sufficient. Actually, a typical Now I just take it regularly as a health benefit. I figure if someone was going to OD and drop dead, it'd be my chiropractor. LOL He's a 30 year old guy kicking strong!Click to expand...
> 
> Be really careful with this-- there is research showing that while having your levels sufficient is important, blood levels that are too high show higher risks of mortality from heart disease and cancer over time. Moderation! Just keep in mind that your body takes what it needs from the sun, which is where we normally would get vitamin D, and then stops making it when it has enough. When you take huge quantities via supplement your body can't get rid of it. There isn't much research on huge doses and the effects-- I would stick with 2000-5000IUs (this from your friendly natural health focused Nutritionist/Dietitian who has a bit of a specialty interest in vit D science ;) ) I do agree that 400 IU which is the official Institute of Medicine recommendation is way too low! PS-- keep taking it if you breastfeed, your baby will get it through the breast milk. :) *steps off soap box*Click to expand...

Oh, absolutely. I'm not saying that I would recommend someone take what my chiro takes. I also said that I only take 10,000 a day right now. lol A hundred thousand is quite overkill, and there's no way I'd take that much, even in the winter!


----------



## southernbound

Welcome all you lovely new ladies! Gem, Congrats! EEk! 


Afm: Had kind of a rough week, lots of vomiting and a migraine that's lasted about 6 days now. Because of the migraine my boss sent me to the nurses office (lol yes I know, I felt like a child) to get my blood pressure checked and it was high so the nurse called my doctor and she sent me home and moved my appointment from tuesday to this morning. So on the plus side, YAY! I get to see baby 4 days sooner. I'll try to get some pictures for gender guesses ;) On the down side, now I'm kind of worried :(


----------



## jammers77

southernbound said:


> Welcome all you lovely new ladies! Gem, Congrats! EEk!
> 
> 
> Afm: Had kind of a rough week, lots of vomiting and a migraine that's lasted about 6 days now. Because of the migraine my boss sent me to the nurses office (lol yes I know, I felt like a child) to get my blood pressure checked and it was high so the nurse called my doctor and she sent me home and moved my appointment from tuesday to this morning. So on the plus side, YAY! I get to see baby 4 days sooner. I'll try to get some pictures for gender guesses ;) On the down side, now I'm kind of worried :(

Aww, so sorry, hon. I had high BP last pregnancy and was on medication the whole time. I was teaching then, and I see a big difference in my BP now that I'm at home than when I was working. It's perfectly normal now. Sometimes stress just makes it go insane. Hope this was just a one-time event for you and that it's resolved. Thinking of you today!!


----------



## Creative

Gemie said:


> I think they moved this thread from first Tri way too soon as there are still ladies who're finding us after posting a thread recently and being directed hereby one of us :dohh:
> Anyway... Great to have so many new sparklers :happydance:

We shpouol;d go on a NOvember baby hunt!


----------



## cassafrass

Welcome all!! This thread is great no matter what there is love and support here , we may not have gone thru it but we'll try to understand &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## cassafrass

Oh gem can you put me on for the 9th :) thanks love


----------



## jammers77

Does anyone else here still have insanely sore boobs? They're not so bad in the morning after a full night's sleep without my bra, but when I take my bra off at night, I have to hold them and gently let them go after a few seconds. I never experienced anything like this with my previous pregnancies, so I'm just hoping and praying that soon the pain will go away. If they're this sore after birth, I don't know how I'll BF or pump!!


----------



## Creative

jammers77 said:


> Does anyone else here still have insanely sore boobs? They're not so bad in the morning after a full night's sleep without my bra, but when I take my bra off at night, I have to hold them and gently let them go after a few seconds. I never experienced anything like this with my previous pregnancies, so I'm just hoping and praying that soon the pain will go away. If they're this sore after birth, I don't know how I'll BF or pump!!

my soreness has eased off whilst they are in a bra they are ok, out of a bra they still hurt. I also notice that mine are incredibly hot all the time.


----------



## jammers77

Mine are hot sometimes, too, some days more than others. I don't notice it so much when my bra is on, but when I take it off, they feel quite warm.


----------



## southernbound

jammers77 said:


> Does anyone else here still have insanely sore boobs? They're not so bad in the morning after a full night's sleep without my bra, but when I take my bra off at night, I have to hold them and gently let them go after a few seconds. I never experienced anything like this with my previous pregnancies, so I'm just hoping and praying that soon the pain will go away. If they're this sore after birth, I don't know how I'll BF or pump!!

:hugs: Thanks Jammers :) and YES ditto on the sore boobs. Thanks for the thoughts! I think it was a one time thing, I went home and after a while took it 4 more times and every time it was back to its normaly, disgustingly low place of 93/63. Lastly! I notice you're from kentucky, I don't know if you listen to country but it made me think of the lyrics "Well the boys round here love keepin it country, aint a #$%$ one know how to do the duggy, (you don't do the duggy?) no not in kentucky". :haha: Sorry that cracks me up  apparently i'm easily amused today


----------



## jammers77

LOL Never heard of that song, but then again I really don't listen to a lot of country. I do like Lady Antebellum, but that's about as far as it goes. lol I'm actually from Ohio but went to school in Kentucky, and we never managed to get to find jobs in Ohio again after we graduated! What rotten luck, eh? We're happy here though, even though it's tough being away from the families.

So glad your BP has righted itself again. It's awful how stress can really make things go wild.


----------



## littletobyj

Thanks Gem for adding me to the first page-really feel part of the group now! I am off to try the ticker thing!


----------



## southernbound

jammers77 said:


> LOL Never heard of that song, but then again I really don't listen to a lot of country. I do like Lady Antebellum, but that's about as far as it goes. lol I'm actually from Ohio but went to school in Kentucky, and we never managed to get to find jobs in Ohio again after we graduated! What rotten luck, eh? We're happy here though, even though it's tough being away from the families.
> 
> So glad your BP has righted itself again. It's awful how stress can really make things go wild.

:( I'm sorry you couldn't move back to Ohio. That really stinks


----------



## peanutmomma

missl1 said:


> hello everyone im lauren im 13 weeks pregnant and 5 Days :) im due november the 16th i decided to come join all the november mummies and hope thats okay how is everyone feeling? congratulations to everyone on there pregnancy and i wish use all a happy and healthy 9 months i hope i can get to know use lot :) xx

Welcome to the group nice to have you


----------



## Angeltk42

welcome newbies!!!

I agree we should go on a november baby hunt!!! There must be more out there! lol 

As for 3boys a friend of hers on her parenting journal said she was going to text her but never followed up what happened about the text. I'm worried. She was such an active poster on here and now nothing for weeks. :(


----------



## Scarlett P

Dazed125 said:


> That's awesome that you conceived naturally with your other factors!
> 
> We had been actively trying for about 18 months but we have been together almost 10 years and not preventing most of that time. My OH's test results said he had super sperm! Lol so whatever the problem was it was all me, but it was unexplained
> 
> I had just been to see my consultant to discuss ivf but think I was already pregnant then
> 
> I had tried lots of alternative medicine so it's nice to hear someone else's positive story!
> 
> Gosh, that all feels so long ago already!!




jammers77 said:


> Does anyone else here still have insanely sore boobs? They're not so bad in the morning after a full night's sleep without my bra, but when I take my bra off at night, I have to hold them and gently let them go after a few seconds. I never experienced anything like this with my previous pregnancies, so I'm just hoping and praying that soon the pain will go away. If they're this sore after birth, I don't know how I'll BF or pump!!

My boobs aren't as sore as they were but they are hot! But they've grown and no longer fit in my bra properly :wacko: I'm not sure whether to buy a maternity bra or just buy nursing bras as I'm really hoping to be able to BF. Has anyone else bought any maternity clothes yet?


----------



## peanutmomma

Scarlett P said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please can I join? I'm due November 24th and I CANT WAIT!!!!
> 
> Congrats to all you ladies on here, hope you're all well and the MS is starting to get better.
> 
> :flower: x

welcome to the group glad to have you


----------



## Dazed125

I have this week, I got a maternity bra from mothercare as my boobs have grown a couple of sizes. I got some cheap tops and bits from new look and a couple of pairs of next jeans from ebay - I really don't want to spend lots of money on things I'll only wear for a few months! But I'm glad I did, I'm much more comfy now!!


----------



## Dazed125

Oh and yeah, I want to bf too so the next bra will be a nursing one for me too x


----------



## peanutmomma

littletobyj said:


> Does anyone know how I can get a ticker thingy with my progress on?

there are so many out there. Oh welcome to the group too. You can go to thebump.com
lillypie.com
countdownmypregnancy.com
just to name a few. You design it how you like it then chose the BBB code copy it. then go to your user cp page on here. Click edit signature. Then paste in the text box. Hit preview signature to verify it was done correctly. Then hit save
Viola all done


----------



## zowiey

Jammers, my boobs aren't sore as such, but my nipples keep going super erect for no reason, it actually hurts sometimes too!

Also, is anyone else getting dry nipples? Can't say it's a problem I've ever had before :haha: but they now seem really dry & flaky. Should I moisturise them??

And another question!!!
Does anyone know, if I can use a travel cot for daytime sleeps? Moses baskets are so bloody expensive let alone x2, and won't last long, and I thought maybe a travel cot, but with a thicker mattress ( I've read the ones they come with are really thin & hard) would be a better solution I can keep it in the living room? We're putting a cot in our room for night sleeps & occasional day time naps, but I'm at a loss for daytime. Plus, I would really like the twins to sleep together for the first few months that they can.

Thanks!!!


----------



## littletobyj

I have started wearing my maternity jeans this week and it's so much more comfortable. I was thinking today though about what to buy, I have a holiday in July and I have been trying to swim (been told it helps with birth because of stronger core muscles!) so think I am going to need a maternity swim suit! I think I might get away with a few of my tops.


----------



## peanutmomma

Wow, lots of pages to catch up on but well worth it. My boobies still have days of severe pain so I guess each lady is different for whomever had asked the question. 
I think a November baby hunt would be great to do!
Tower- my twinie I am so sorry you feel horrible about your stretch marks, all I know is that many experts say lots of water to keep skin hydrated. And since I worked in a maternity shop and went through nursing training I have to let you know no matter what kind of of oils and lotions or cream you use if you are going to have them you will have them. You can hope to prevent the severity of them, but nothing and I repeat Nothing will make them just not appear. Think of it this way you had a lot more stretching to do this time around as you said you were at your smallest ever. I have had very light ones that remained from when I was 13-14 years old and put on loads of weight I got up to 150lbs. almost for no reason and keep in mind I am between 5' and 5'1" so my poor thighs inner and outer have then, but they are the color of my skin. 
They are now getting more predominate and I am getting them on my boobs too now! 
My doctors have told me to remain eating healthy and doing minor exercising through pregnancy drink lots of water and that should help to make their appearance after birth less noticable.

AFM- DH bought me a pair of maternity shorts yesterday the one size literally fell off me in the dressing room the other that he bought fits but I have to roll the tummy part down as it is tight on my tummy. So, they won't last to long LOL. We also went to a thrift store and I found two pair of elastic waist with drawstring nonmaternity shorts. They are comfy and I am so pleased to have shorts now. I also bought an unopened pack of 108 disposable diapers. They sell at the store for like $24 and I paid like $9 so I was pleased. I am going to continue to stock up on finds like that after all you can never have too much right? :happydance:
If I have missed any newbies on here I apologize. Hello welcome to the group.:happydance: 
Oh, teacup I think maybe said this, that her tummy feels so huge and once she pops she will just get huger? Well, I feel like I am huge too. I tried to suck in my belly as best as I could last night. It is still there. I can suck in some but I look lumpy if I do and it actually hurts to suck it in that much. And my belly is so much harder now as well. I don't want anything put a shirt to touch my belly. any pants/ shorts etc. feel binding and so uncomfy that I push whatever it is to under my growing bump. Then I look super huge, but I can't be uncomfy more than I already am.:dohh:


----------



## peanutmomma

I just remembered after I wrote that novel just above, DH told me to ask you UK ladies about a store called H&M? Anyways, they have a few across the US I guess and I am on a mailing list from a freebies website for free mommy and baby items. Well, yesterday in the mail I received a small package with a catalog and 1 organic all white size 1-2 onesie. It is really cute and I wanted to suggest everyone getting one since a) it was free and b) who couldn't use another onesie?


----------



## zowiey

Oooh, I didn't realise h&m did that? Bet they probably don't over here! They do have some cute kids clothes, never really looked at baby clothes, that's another shop on the list to visit!

They also do maternity clothes, usually they're quite cheap too.


----------



## Gemie

zowiey said:


> Jammers, my boobs aren't sore as such, but my nipples keep going super erect for no reason, it actually hurts sometimes too!
> 
> Also, is anyone else getting dry nipples? Can't say it's a problem I've ever had before :haha: but they now seem really dry & flaky. Should I moisturise them??
> 
> And another question!!!
> *Does anyone know, if I can use a travel cot for daytime sleeps? Moses baskets are so bloody expensive let alone x2, and won't last long, and I thought maybe a travel cot, but with a thicker mattress ( I've read the ones they come with are really thin & hard) would be a better solution I can keep it in the living room? We're putting a cot in our room for night sleeps & occasional day time naps, but I'm at a loss for daytime. Plus, I would really like the twins to sleep together for the first few months that they can.
> *
> Thanks!!!

Yes you can! I always think they're better and more sturdy, you can get some lovely travel cots now too :thumbup:


----------



## peanutmomma

zowiey said:


> Oooh, I didn't realise h&m did that? Bet they probably don't over here! They do have some cute kids clothes, never really looked at baby clothes, that's another shop on the list to visit!
> 
> They also do maternity clothes, usually they're quite cheap too.

They might do it there. The mailing originated in the UK. Then to a warehouse in the states then to me. I attached a picture of what they sent me.
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BubsMom17

Morning ladies!

As far as boobs go, mine haven't been overly sore, but the areolas are really getting HUGE and DARK! I looked at them last night, and I was shocked! Boob wise they are bigger too, of course, but they don't look like my boobs anymore!

I went to an appt with my psychiatrist today for a check-up since I take medication for bipolar disorder. I mentioned my headaches, and he stated magnesium can help, and it is recommended for bipolar and epilepsy patients in normal curcumstances anyway. He wants to me to discuss with my midwife first, but he thinks it might help...


----------



## BubsMom17

Besides me and Angeltk42, anyone else have a fruit change today??? Avocado day! Yay!


----------



## southernbound

Just got back from my scan :) Really happy and really dissapointed at the same time. My doctor has 2 offices and I normally go to one but had to go to the other today. The equipment in this office is much older so didn't see much on the scan. Could make out the head... kinda but it was really staticy and my husband was late for the appointment and missed most of the scan, thats not like him. Also, I have an anterior placenta :( so no good pictures and no 4d ultrasound next week, it's high enough that she thinks it'll move out of the way but not until 6 months or so:wacko: oh well, that's my whine for the day. Baby is happy and healthy and that's all that matters, we'll just have to be surprised about what team we're on I guess


----------



## peanutmomma

I haven't been told where my placenta is so I haven't a clue if I will feel baby when it moves or not. Do they randomly tell you if you have an anterior placenta, or do you have to ask?


----------



## gardenofedens

I apologize in advance for missing responses to most of you ladies but I have a terrible memory and I'm on my phone so I can't go back and fourth...

Welcome to all the new ladies!

My boobs are super sore and always hot to the touch. They have been since my first pregnancy so it must have something to do with the milk since I'm nursing my nine month old still. Nursing her hurts like heck, omg, plus she's getting another tooth and keeps biting me. It's so hard not to scream!!

And zoe, about naps, dd slept in a pack and play with a newborn sleeper insert thingie until she was six months old. I imagine it's similar to what is referred to as a travel cot in the UK, so the babies should definitely be fine in it and there is certainly room for both babies together too.


----------



## southernbound

peanutmomma said:


> I haven't been told where my placenta is so I haven't a clue if I will feel baby when it moves or not. Do they randomly tell you if you have an anterior placenta, or do you have to ask?

Unless it's going to block the cervix most doctors won't tell you because it's not of any health concern but I'm a nut for medical stuff so I asked and she pointed it out right away.


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Bubs *I change fruits on a Friday and so does *Dazed. *I look forward to Fridays more than ever now just so I can see what it changes to!


----------



## littletobyj

miss_kseniya said:


> *Bubs *I change fruits on a Friday and so does *Dazed. *I look forward to Fridays more than ever now just so I can see what it changes to!

I love the fruit thing, keep seeing it on the tickers. Although I did just semi freak out when I realised that giving birth to a lemon would be tricky never mind the bigger size :shrug:


----------



## BubsMom17

littletobyj said:


> miss_kseniya said:
> 
> 
> *Bubs *I change fruits on a Friday and so does *Dazed. *I look forward to Fridays more than ever now just so I can see what it changes to!
> 
> I love the fruit thing, keep seeing it on the tickers. Although I did just semi freak out when I realised that giving birth to a lemon would be tricky never mind the bigger size :shrug:Click to expand...

LOL... yeah, it is a little perplexing... like when they go from round fruits, then all of a sudden they are bananas...

With my first pregnancy I was so freaked out by that... like, Oh my god... this little/huge person actually has to come out of there! Eeek!

I often wonder about what it is like for them in there, too. I imagine it's like, sitting in a tub, then watching the water drain out... knowing that the only way out is through that little tiny opening! Aaaah!


----------



## littletobyj

Oh god I have never thought of it like that, they must wonder where the hell they are going! I remember that feeling too-getting bigger and bigger and thinking to myself that there is only one way for them to come out!! Trying not to think about it this time around!


----------



## brinib

zowiey said:


> Jammers, my boobs aren't sore as such, but my nipples keep going super erect for no reason, it actually hurts sometimes too!
> 
> Also, is anyone else getting dry nipples? Can't say it's a problem I've ever had before :haha: but they now seem really dry & flaky. Should I moisturise them??
> 
> And another question!!!
> Does anyone know, if I can use a travel cot for daytime sleeps? Moses baskets are so bloody expensive let alone x2, and won't last long, and I thought maybe a travel cot, but with a thicker mattress ( I've read the ones they come with are really thin & hard) would be a better solution I can keep it in the living room? We're putting a cot in our room for night sleeps & occasional day time naps, but I'm at a loss for daytime. Plus, I would really like the twins to sleep together for the first few months that they can.
> 
> Thanks!!!

I'm sure you can, newborns will sleep anywhere (just not when you want them to! :haha:) DS slept in a swing or a baby bouncy chair almost exclusively for the first couple months-- he liked constant motion.


----------



## jammers77

southernbound, glad to know you got to see your little baby. Stinks about the anterior placenta. A friend of mine has a tilted uterus and she wasn't able to feel it move till about 19 weeks, but she bought a doppler so that she could still hear the baby's HB even if she couldn't feel it.

Bubs, that tub analogy is great!!


----------



## rachael872211

Good evening. 

Does anyone feel really dizzy? I did feel dizzy with my last two pregnancies but this is feeling a lot worse. I can just be sitting down doing nothing and I just feel drunk. Its horrible. Last night in bed I kept rolling over and my head was spinning! Thankfully today I have been ok. 



Tower6 said:


> Welcome to all the new mommies!! Soany of you- how exciting!
> I'm looking for Halloween outfits for this little girly because theres no way I'll go until nov 1, they have some really cute ideas!

I know I will come late but I might get a halloween outfit for the coming home outfit. My OH might not agree. lol. 



Tower6 said:


> I know I sound ungrateful to moan about this- but I want to cry tonight! I went through all 3 pregnancies with NO stretch marks on my belly. That was with gaining 80 pounds each time and loosing it and they were each 17-18 months apart. The last baby was born and I saw little time white ones on my belly button after my stomach went back but literally last summer when I was the smallest I've ever been in m life I had 8% body fat and had a 6 pack with no loose skin which I never thought would happen after being 205 pounds at my heaviest.... Well now I want to cry because I think the ones that were tiny and white are spreading and I had a feeling this would happen if I had another baby. I don't mean to sound like a whinny bi$&h but I will be so depressed of I made it through all these babies and weight gain and was 6 years out of it just to destroy my tummy now. I'm literally crying while I write this because I can see them looking red ish (because my skin is so pale now) and I can feel the indents in my skin where they are spreading. I am so sad. I know how blessed I was because my one sister got them do bad from under her boobs to her knees and they would bleed they were so huge and I always felt so bad for her and wished I could take that away for her... Now that could be me and I just don't want to loose everything by having one more baby :( it wouldn't ever make me want to trade this baby- dot get me wrong- but to have been so grateful to have gained sooooo much and still go back and now potentially have huge stretch marks would ruin my already really low self confidence :(
> 
> 
> Sorry to vent. Please don't think ungrateful, just having a big "moment" :(

I got my stretchmarks on my first pregnancy, but nevertheless whenever you get them isnt very nice. One thing I remember doing was moisturising. The stretchmarks didnt dissappear and I was getting annoyed so I stopped and then as soon as I stopped it was like a gate had been opened and they spread! I wish I kept mositurising. 



jammers77 said:


> Does anyone else here still have insanely sore boobs? They're not so bad in the morning after a full night's sleep without my bra, but when I take my bra off at night, I have to hold them and gently let them go after a few seconds. I never experienced anything like this with my previous pregnancies, so I'm just hoping and praying that soon the pain will go away. If they're this sore after birth, I don't know how I'll BF or pump!!

My boobs are really painful this time and are massive already. They were unbearable in the beginning but they are getting better now. 



Scarlett P said:


> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome that you conceived naturally with your other factors!
> 
> We had been actively trying for about 18 months but we have been together almost 10 years and not preventing most of that time. My OH's test results said he had super sperm! Lol so whatever the problem was it was all me, but it was unexplained
> 
> I had just been to see my consultant to discuss ivf but think I was already pregnant then
> 
> I had tried lots of alternative medicine so it's nice to hear someone else's positive story!
> 
> Gosh, that all feels so long ago already!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jammers77 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here still have insanely sore boobs? They're not so bad in the morning after a full night's sleep without my bra, but when I take my bra off at night, I have to hold them and gently let them go after a few seconds. I never experienced anything like this with my previous pregnancies, so I'm just hoping and praying that soon the pain will go away. If they're this sore after birth, I don't know how I'll BF or pump!!Click to expand...
> 
> My boobs aren't as sore as they were but they are hot! But they've grown and no longer fit in my bra properly :wacko: I'm not sure whether to buy a maternity bra or just buy nursing bras as I'm really hoping to be able to BF. Has anyone else bought any maternity clothes yet?Click to expand...

I have brought maternity clothes and I feel so comfortable wearing them. I feel at that stage where I don't look pregnant and just look like I have a mega chunky belly. I hate this look. lol. 

If you are going to breastfeed I would say just buy nursing bras. Thats what i done my last pregnancy. They are really comphy compared to bras I am wearing right now. 



littletobyj said:


> I have started wearing my maternity jeans this week and it's so much more comfortable. I was thinking today though about what to buy, I have a holiday in July and I have been trying to swim (been told it helps with birth because of stronger core muscles!) so think I am going to need a maternity swim suit! I think I might get away with a few of my tops.

I brought a maternity tankini top as soon as I found out I was pregnant. lol. I'm probably going to need it long after I have had the baby too. It was from next but really comfortable. 



peanutmomma said:


> I haven't been told where my placenta is so I haven't a clue if I will feel baby when it moves or not. Do they randomly tell you if you have an anterior placenta, or do you have to ask?

Anterior is at the front isnt it? I had anterior with my little boy and she told me. This time when I was having my scan I wanted to know where the placenta was and because she wasnt saying I asked and she told me it was at the back. When the placenta was at the front I still felt the kicks but they were kind of softer if that makes sense? I felt them most in my pelvis.


----------



## MandaAnda

Zowiey, look at Arms Reach co-sleepers. They do them big enough for twins and in lots of varieties.


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Besides me and Angeltk42, anyone else have a fruit change today??? Avocado day! Yay!

Woohoo Go us!!! :) Avocado is looking kinda big... EEK 
I try not to think about giving birth because it scares the heck of me but that was a truly funny analogy about the water draining out of the tub... The poor baby must get so confused! lol


----------



## peanutmomma

Angel- I was just at the store and we compared a navel orange and an avocado as I thought an orange would be larger and OMG! LOL the avocado is so much longer. It was a lot bigger than I thought. Every time we do in-person comparisons DH places the fruit next to my belly and I thought a lemon looked big in that area. WOW!! I wonder how something that big will come out of something so small myself even though I realize that we dilate still...


----------



## natty1985

Hope everyone is ok :) we had a gender scan today were on team pink :)))


----------



## BubsMom17

natty1985 said:


> Hope everyone is ok :) we had a gender scan today were on team pink :)))

Ooooh congrats!

I am so excited to be hearing (or reading...) the results of everyone's gender scans! I am so excited for mine! 3 weeks to go exactly! :happydance:


----------



## BubsMom17

peanutmomma said:


> Angel- I was just at the store and we compared a navel orange and an avocado as I thought an orange would be larger and OMG! LOL the avocado is so much longer. It was a lot bigger than I thought. Every time we do in-person comparisons DH places the fruit next to my belly and I thought a lemon looked big in that area. WOW!! I wonder how something that big will come out of something so small myself even though I realize that we dilate still...

Go to the grocery store and pick up a 7 or 8 pound watermelon... :argh:

Luckily babies are not ball shaped... lol...


----------



## peanutmomma

natty1985 said:


> Hope everyone is ok :) we had a gender scan today were on team pink :)))

congrats on the little girl


----------



## peanutmomma

okay so far we have 
Tower-:pink:
Gemie-:blue:
Natty-:pink:

Lora is next I think with the gender scans, right? Am I missing anyone?


----------



## Gemie

natty1985 said:


> Hope everyone is ok :) we had a gender scan today were on team pink :)))

Congrats on team pink! How lovely after 2 blues! :cloud9:


----------



## Gemie

Natty1985 I just went to update you on the first page and you're not added :dohh: what's your due date?


----------



## Tower6

Congrats on the girl!!!! Yay!

And peanut I was just saying how an avocado is way smaller than an orange lol
I guess I need to go look!


----------



## babymonkey18

*Natty*, congrats on the girl!!! :)

*Bubsmom*, glad you got to talk to the dr, I reallllly hope the magnesium works for you <3. My sister is a neurosurgeon, so she knows a lot about brains haha...and I told her I was taking it and she said it's very common that they give it to patients with headaches. She said it helps stabilize the blood vessels since migraines are probably caused by vessel spasms of constrictions or dilations.

To everyone who talked about the *vitamin D* stuff...thanks again. And I did more reading and 5000 UI daily isn't too much. I guess the normal, healthy range for Vit D3 is anywhere between 32-100 ng/mL and it's not toxic until you are around 250 ng/mL. Considering I'm at 23 and with 5000 UI they want me to be a bit above 30 in 3 months...I don't think my levels will get too high. (relieved)

*Sore boobs*...lol... mine were sore from ovulation until about week 6 (so only like 3 weeks!). They got fuller during that time, but haven't seemed to grow much at all yet! Anyone else have this? I know there is no real "norm" with this kind of thing so I am not concerned about mine not growing or being sore yet (since everything with baby is great!) but I have always looked like a small boy (LOL) and so it would be nice to have somewhat of a chest before I get bigger everywhere else ;). I hope the soreness goes away for those of you dealing with it. Even though I hardly had it, it was bad for those few weeks, uck!

No *maternity clothes* for me yet. Wearing my jeans, but you know how they fit a little snug the _first_ time you wear them out of the wash? That's how of they _always_ feel now. I have been using the whole hair-tie trick around the button so give the lower abdomen a little breathing room as it felt like it was putting pressure where the baby is and it was uncomfortable. I have been wearing my looser shirts because I feel like I'm "showing" my pudge. I don't feel confident...I think I will wear my bump proud when it's a baby underneath and not a food-filled stomach! haha.

All this *fruit talk* is hilarious. I think about it, too, and then I try to forget because having that come out sounds horrible, haha! I think one of the fruits (not sure if it's on the ticker, but I know I read it somewhere) is a canteloupe and I just am thankful that 1) the baby is NOT that round or 2) that HARD!


----------



## zowiey

Thanks ladies :)

Manda, I've looked at the arms reach co sleepers, and we did consider it, but its £300ish, and again even the twin doesn't last that long. I know we could never co sleep after using it, as hubby is such a heavy sleeper, and I regularly get hit in the face, arms & chest from him. I know people say that you become aware of the babies, but I honestly don't think he would :( and its a risk I'm not prepared to take. Which is a shame as I would have liked to co-sleep.

But it's just really a downstairs sleep solution I'm looking for, I don't think for the first few months I'd feel comfortable sleeping them upstairs whilst I'm down. And the bugaboo donkey carrycots aren't suitable for pro-longed sleeping, so can't even use that option :dohh: I think I'll go for a travel cot, that way they will both be able to sleep feet to foot & I won't have to worry about the cat or dog knocking the Moses baskets! Blimmin' eck! 

Hubby keeps telling me I'm thinking about stuff to early, and that I don't need to worry about it yet. Sometimes I wonder if he knows me at all?! 14 years together & he still doesn't get I'm a planner!! One of my favourite possessions is a list pad :blush: I've already made about 10 lists for everything I can think off :haha:


----------



## miss_kseniya

Congrats on being team pink *Natty*. I have a feeling I am having a little girl too, although we have another 5.5 weeks until the 20 week scan.

Someone at work commented on my little bump yesterday saying how cute it is to see. I'm normally only about 115 pounds so any weight gain in that area is very noticible. I do think it is probably more bloat still than actual bump but it was nice that she said something. I didn't think it was very noticible but apparently it is. Can't wait until it's bigger :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Miss-k, when is your scan? Mine is 6/28, still so so long to go!!

I can't wait to have an actual bump. I lost all my baby weight from dd but I swear my bump just looks like a ton of leftover baby pudge. Especially when I'm walking around carrying a 9 month old, I'm sure no one would realize I'm pregnant again!


----------



## natty1985

My edd is 5th November :) 

My profile on here is not up to date lol we have 2 blue and a pink already in that order so we were hoping for a little pink bundle to even it up etc feel so very lucky to have 2 of each xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Garden* my scan is the day before 27/06. It still seems so far away! Can't wait though. Are you planning on staying team yellow or finding out the gender at your scan? We think we are going to find out as I'm too much of a planner!

To be honest, I think my tummy just looks bloated and podgy but because it was my boss who commented, she knows that I am preg so can tell that it's the beginnings of my bump. To strangers and people who don't know, I just look like I've piled some weight on!


----------



## peanutmomma

good Saturday Ladies. I hope everyone is doing well today. We have beautiful sunshine so far. I am happy about it because it was supposed to storm ALL weekend. 
Word of advice to everyone: don't drop a heavy piece of wood on your foot especially while pregnant. LOL DH was sympathetic, but when we had to go to the store I look silly limping and starting to waddle :dohh::haha:.
I have this huge purple bruise on top of my foot and big toe. It got purple within seconds OUCH!! :nope:
So, yesterday I started to have these HORRENDOUS lower back pains! I am guessing more RLP? DH tried to massage my back I took pain relievers and nothing truly helped except laying down. Then, when I would move or get up the pain would shoot down my sides and legs. Also, now when I have to "wee" when I get up it hurts so bad like someone is holding their fist on my bladder and not letting up. How fun LOL :shrug:

*Tower*- you have not emailed me yet twinnie..... 
So, Lora has her gender scan tomorrow I think she is having a boy anyone with me on that? 
I am thinking I may plant some flower seeds and see if DH will take me to a plant sale they have going on I would like some annuals to plant too.


----------



## gardenofedens

miss_kseniya said:


> *Garden* my scan is the day before 27/06. It still seems so far away! Can't wait though. Are you planning on staying team yellow or finding out the gender at your scan? We think we are going to find out as I'm too much of a planner!
> 
> To be honest, I think my tummy just looks bloated and podgy but because it was my boss who commented, she knows that I am preg so can tell that it's the beginnings of my bump. To strangers and people who don't know, I just look like I've piled some weight on!

We are definitely finding out!! But not at the scan since we are doing a gender reveal with family. The sonographer will write down the gender in an envelope and we will take it to the baker to make a cake with either pink or blue frosting inside. We did the same with my dd and it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Dazed125

I'd be scared the baker messes up!! Hehe but it does sound like fun xxx


----------



## gardenofedens

Dazed125 said:


> I'd be scared the baker messes up!! Hehe but it does sound like fun xxx

Lol, yea she was pretty nervous about it too because the ultrasound tech put potty shots in the envelope. Luckily she wrote the gender too! So the lady who took the order just looked at the photos, wrote the order without me seeing and have the envelope back. Caring that envelope from the appt to the bakery and then around in my car for another 24 hours without looking was so hard!! Lol


----------



## gardenofedens

I don't know how to link to the specific post but pics from dd's reveal are on this page of my journal https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/840794-garden-edens-growing-again-10.html


----------



## Dazed125

I just took a peek at your journal, that is such a fab way to reveal, I'd be like can we cut the cake yet? Can we cut the cake yet? (More than I usually do at parties - lol)


----------



## laura3103

Girls think I've made a balls up when I went for my 12 week scan when it was finished the sonographer just said I could go nothing about booking my 20 week scan so I just left ( can't remember what happened with Grayson because it too upsetting ) so now I'm worried that it won't be booked!! Seeing the midwife at 16 weeks so I'm hoping she might be able to phone and book it if its not come through the post with consultant app by them!! 

Omg you think already having 2 I would know lol oh well call it old age and baby brain!!


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Girls think I've made a balls up when I went for my 12 week scan when it was finished the sonographer just said I could go nothing about booking my 20 week scan so I just left ( can't remember what happened with Grayson because it too upsetting ) so now I'm worried that it won't be booked!! Seeing the midwife at 16 weeks so I'm hoping she might be able to phone and book it if its not come through the post with consultant app by them!!
> 
> Omg you think already having 2 I would know lol oh well call it old age and baby brain!!

They sent mine through the post the other day along with my consultant appt my scan is the 21st June and consultant 26th x


----------



## laura3103

Thanks gem I was worried that I should of booked in on the day but you have just confirmed what I originally thought x


----------



## gardenofedens

Dazed125 said:


> I just took a peek at your journal, that is such a fab way to reveal, I'd be like can we cut the cake yet? Can we cut the cake yet? (More than I usually do at parties - lol)

Lol, I was so antsy! And my darn grandma was late so we had to wait forever!! I told her I'm not waiting this time though so she better be on time! (she is late to everything and thinks everyone should always wait for her...so annoying!)


----------



## lovehearts

Wow garden, sounds exciting! Iv not heard of a gender reveal parties until recently. X


----------



## Gemie

lovehearts said:


> Wow garden, sounds exciting! Iv not heard of a gender reveal parties until recently. X

Me either. They were unheard of when I was pregnant with poppy so very recently


----------



## laura3103

Think I've just experienced round ligament pain omg I have been lying on my bed cause the kids are asleep then bam like really bad period pains it hit me I'm currently curled in a ball in bed breathing like I would in labour!! It's right under my bump to the right next to my section scar! Baby's having a growth spurt hopefully!!


----------



## zowiey

Sorry your suffering Laura :hugs:

Is or has anyone ever had sharp stabbing shooting twinges in their laa-laa? Sorry but Vagina just seems so clinical! I've had it on & off the last few days, but today it's been a lot more noticeable. It isn't really a pain as such, more just a jolt, and then it goes away. Also I can barely walk today been getting really bad pain in my right hip/bum cheek. Could the 2 be related?

I'm seeing the consultant & midwife on Tuesday, so will mention it then, but just worrying a teeny bit :dohh:

We're watching the Eurovision :) I freaking love it! It's so bloody camp, and we're playing spot the female in the audience :haha: I just ate 1/2 a tube of Pringles & now feel :sick: Why can you not stop eating Pringles once you've started?!


----------



## jammers77

I've had some sharp needle-like sensations in the "laa-laa" (lol) area, but nothing frequent. It's probably a normal rite of passage.

And I know what you mean about Pringles. It's why I almost never buy them, because my boys end up eating a whole tube before I can get the first bite!! I've warned that I'm going to have to hide my own stash of food--Pringles, Oreos, and Combos. lol Doggone kids!!


----------



## zowiey

Haha! We only brought them for Eurovision night! Can't say ill be buying them again for a looooong time!

I have the hide the Nutella from hubby, if I don't he will eat it in one sitting!

I wondered if the pain was just stretching, but I'm a born worrier!


----------



## zowiey

Oh and I know you US ladies don't get the Eurovision, but Greece to win all the way!


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi ladies!
So as far as RLP, I had some really nasty ones this morning. My son was in bed with us and he was being all wiggly, so I moved away to get comfy, and it felt like I had practically tore a muscle in my tummy, on the side close to my hip. It hurt for about 10 minutes but it's fine now. It was just the worst one yet...
As far as vajay pain, my friend had it so bad it hurt her to walk sometimes... I guess it's just from pressure on your pelvic floor. I haven't had it... Yet... *fingers crossed*

Today I went to a 2 year old's birthday party, and I had two different people ask me if they know what I'm having, and the cashier at Target asked me last night too! Yay! I think I officially look pregnant now! 

I posted my 16 week pics in 2nd tri bumps if anyone wants a peek. :)


----------



## camocutie2006

Is been a while since I posted! ugh indigestion sucks so bad!


----------



## Scarlett P

Hi Ladies!

Wow so much to catch up on, and I know some of this is old now but...

OMG I'm so pleased I'm not the only one staring at the fruit and veg with a worried face on the weekly shop! And yes I've got dry skin on my nips too :wacko:

Thanks for the advice with the bras, defo going to sort something asap as it's where I'm really struggling with clothes. Managing to wear jeggings and baggy tops I already had so far as we're trying to watch the pennies, but my boobs just keep escaping :blush:

Wow so exciting with finding out the gender and gender reveal parties :happydance: we're planning to be team yellow, but this is making me waver a bit!

Sorry to hear some of you are struggling with RLP. It's started to niggle me these past few weeks, but sounds like I've got worse to come eeeekkkk!

Hope you're all having good weekends :flower:


----------



## rachael872211

We have our next scan on 19th June where we will be finding out sex. I can't wait! I'm counting it down by half weeks. lol. My OH really wants a girl. My DD wants a sister. I am happy for either. I do find boys easier though but thats probably because my DD is being a mini me at 12 with extra attitude I think. lol. 

I was feeling that horrible stage where I don't look pregnant but just podgy. My sister lend me her maternity clothes yesterday and I have forgotten how much I love over bump trousers! They are so snuggly and comphy! Now I look more pregnant now I have put them on. 

Zowiey I had the sharp stabbing pains later on in my last pregnancy and also down my bum cheek. Sometimes I thought I had a trapped nerve (with the bum cheek pain) but couldnt explain the other pain. I didnt do anything about it and just ignored it. After I had Lennie I could hardy move. In the first few days when I changed his nappy (on the floor) I had to crawl somewhere just to be able to get up again. It was like I had no strength there. If I get it again this time I am defiently going to say something. 
It might be worth a mention to midewife at next appointment. Do you have an appointment soon? x


----------



## Angeltk42

zowiey said:


> Sorry your suffering Laura :hugs:
> 
> Is or has anyone ever had sharp stabbing shooting twinges in their laa-laa? Sorry but Vagina just seems so clinical! I've had it on & off the last few days, but today it's been a lot more noticeable. It isn't really a pain as such, more just a jolt, and then it goes away. Also I can barely walk today been getting really bad pain in my right hip/bum cheek. Could the 2 be related?
> 
> I'm seeing the consultant & midwife on Tuesday, so will mention it then, but just worrying a teeny bit :dohh:
> 
> We're watching the Eurovision :) I freaking love it! It's so bloody camp, and we're playing spot the female in the audience :haha: I just ate 1/2 a tube of Pringles & now feel :sick: Why can you not stop eating Pringles once you've started?!




zowiey said:


> Haha! We only brought them for Eurovision night! Can't say ill be buying them again for a looooong time!
> 
> I have the hide the Nutella from hubby, if I don't he will eat it in one sitting!
> 
> I wondered if the pain was just stretching, but I'm a born worrier!

I have been having the same jolt u described from time to time! It was really weird at first but it comes and goes I had it like everyday for a week and nothing for a a week now... I think it's just rlp in a different area. As for hip pain omg the other day I had straightened my right hip and bam I got the worst feeling. Now I feel like my hip is popping every once in a while. 

Also hot a really bad rlp twinge in my side yesterday lasted at least 5 minutes :( that hurt! Been getting more of those in my lower abdomen scary when it happens and weird how they come then are gone quick!


----------



## saphiresky

I can sympathize with RLP I hav been getting it on and off since early preg. I do find, getting up to quickly worsens it. Also sometimes pains in vag jay jay... But find changing positions how I'm sitting or moving it goes away as quickly as it comes

AFM, I'm just back from my holiday home to NZ - our surprise holiday! And our in person announcement to my folks and family about our pregnancy! Everyone is very happy for us. Tomorrow is our 2nd scan to confirm edd date. Can't wait!


----------



## teacup22

Ouch! Went shopping today... Got the worst hip and pelvis ache ever :(


----------



## peanutmomma

Happy Sunday Ladies that I adore. :hugs:
Well, peanut is an avocado today and supposedly 5 whole oz.? That's almost .5lb. Super exciting. I just posted my 16 week bump pic in the 2nd tri bump thread. 
So, I see we have added another little Girl :pink: to our family of sparklers. Congrats to Lora and I pray she comes back to us very soon!! :cry:
We had a wonderful day yesterday. Went to 2 Farmer's Markets, an Art on the Ave thing. ( It was an entire neighborhood that got together and had a sale of plants, handmade goods, music, food, and lots of stuff for the kids) A transportation festival where the city gets together in a park and brings out tractors, city buses, trash collectors, UPS, etc. for kids and adults alike to check out the vehicles and how they work. Our good friend whom we worked with in the past now drives a city bus and posted on FB about it. We saw so many little ones and babies too and even a few other former co-workers with their babies. I held one little girl Mya she is a ham and loves when you talk about her daddy she will look at him and just smile and laugh. She is going to be about exactly 1 year older than peanut so it was neat holding a baby that is roughly the same size as mine will be next year this time :cloud9:.
It was supposed to rain yesterday and didn't so we were out in the yard too all afternoon. I planted some more flower seeds and a pear that i had eaten to see if I can grow a pear tree LOL. :blush: 
My father-in-law came home from a 10 day trip to see my mother-in-law and brought us all gifts. DH and I got these Garden stones that say Dream and Believe. It is thought if you place them in your garden or flower pots they bring good karma. Also I was given an inspirational sayings book and my mother-in-law bought me this button down light yellow jacket that is too big right now and many people would not like it my age, but it has frogs on it and I love frogs so I plan to wear it when the weather cools again and I am closer to having baby. :kiss:
I think I am having hard core stretching pains today, all just along my belly button line I hope maybe peanut is stretching me out and will start latting me feel movement soon.


----------



## peanutmomma

here is a little reassurance on Lora everyone. 
"Definitely not anything anyone has said or done, just needed some time out to get my head round things."
She said later this week she will come back here with us


----------



## Tower6

YAY!!!! That makes me so happy!


----------



## peanutmomma

Tower- do you not love your twinnie anymore? You haven't sent me your updated pictures yet! I am sure you are busy it is just fun and I am so privaledged to see them first


----------



## southernbound

So excited to have Lora back!


----------



## peanutmomma

Oh, ouch!! Ahh!! :( I can't cross my legs as it hurts. I can't sit straight up as I am super uncomfortable! Laying down would mean bad back pain getting back up! LOL :nope: Boobs are a blue road map and nipples so hard and painful.
Please tell me this is a growth spurt and soon I will feel baby moving? I get random aches that come and go quickly, but the others I described above have become my day now! :shrug:
It's okay I will gladly endure whatever it takes for my baby to grow and be healthy, I just wanted to complain


----------



## Tower6

Omg I haven't had any rlp yet with this baby till yesterday and today -and OUCH!!! I was sitting in a position and then tried to stand up and I literally felt like my uterus detached or something it was so bad I couldn't even stand up. It's happened twice now an only on the right side but wow it was worse than I remember with my prior pregnancies


----------



## babymonkey18

Hope everyone had a great weekend. As I posted on fb, I'm realizing this weekend that I pretty much have no symptoms. It's unsettling, but I'm just trying to appreciate this time because I know it's a very normal thing.

I got outside a bit today and where I live it was nearly 90 F! It's usually not this warm until July. I have been feeling stressed and useless because DH and I are moving and I feel like I can't do anything because no one lets me lift anything, haha. Well, my out of town friend came by and made me a picnic lunch. It was so sweet and I have been a tad emotional, so it really touched my heart. I don't have many friends, but the few I do are so lovely. It was nice to get out and relax for a few minutes. My legs got sunburned though :( . At least I'm increasing my Vit D ;) ;) My friend also has a 2 year old boy, so it was fun picking her brain as I don't have a lot of friends with kids yet. She cloth diapered, which I want to do. But why is cloth diapering so confusing?! haha so many options. I might be bugging all of you that know about it later on!

Anyway, sorry this wasn't very baby related. I hope everyone is feeling good (Gemie, stop being sick! <3 ) and had a really nice weekend. Tomorrow I become a new fruit! Yay! Love you ladies!


----------



## teacup22

Hope everyone's ok!? Can't wait to have Lora back...
4 weeks until next scan and it feels like forever away :cry:
So jealous of everyone getting 16/17 week scans.
I'm an avocado now :) woohoo!


----------



## Tower6

Congrats teacup! And yes im excited to have her back too. Has anyone heard from 3boys yet? 

I have an regular baby appt Wednesday and then my 20 week scan on June 12th. That one feels really far away!


----------



## teacup22

Tower6 said:


> Congrats teacup! And yes im excited to have her back too. Has anyone heard from 3boys yet?
> 
> I have an regular baby appt Wednesday and then my 20 week scan on June 12th. That one feels really far away!

I know! Mine is 17th June... Think I might die of impatience before then :(


----------



## miss_kseniya

Yay to all the avocados and thanks for updating on *Lora*. Will be nice to have her back in the thread and glad she's ok. Still no news on *3boys* though :(

I haven't really had any major RLP yet, a few pulls here and there, mostly when I stand up after having a wee funnily enough.

Working from home today which is always nice. Tucked up in bed at the mo with a laptop and a cup of tea listening to the news with the cat and catching up on work emails before I get started on something bigger. It's quite blissful to be honest! Shame I can't work in pyjamas every day lol


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm just getting ready for work. Next two days surprisingly off though! I've told my manager I want my maternity leave to start at 30 weeks and annual leave (should be) from 26 weeks, so 10 weeks to go. I know SPD is going to bother me, but it's mostly wanting to avoid the stress for this precious rainbow baby and spending as much time as I can with my three year old before he has to share me.

For those having trouble being comfy sitting, try an exercise ball. They keep us in a good position to get baby in a good position, and they're great for labour, as they keep baby's head applied to the cervix, which encourages dilation once things have kicked off.

For cloth nappies, there are groups on fb and websites where you can get them second hand and cheap. Many sites also explain how they all work. My favourite is Cloth Nappy Tree. x


----------



## Creative

I have had a much better week sick wise. Although I felt nauseous all week, I had actually stopped being sick..... that is until the middle of the night last night when I woke up and promptly threw up all over the bedroom floor!:shrug:
Oh was not amused!


----------



## teacup22

Creative said:


> I have had a much better week sick wise. Although I felt nauseous all week, I had actually stopped being sick..... that is until the middle of the night last night when I woke up and promptly threw up all over the bedroom floor!:shrug:
> Oh was not amused!

Oh no! Hope it's gone soon...
Mines mostly gone thankfully but has been replaced by a horrid hangover type sicky headache thing :( 
I'm so much more 'ill' this pregnancy!


----------



## jammers77

peanutmomma said:


> Please tell me this is a growth spurt and soon I will feel baby moving? I get random aches that come and go quickly, but the others I described above have become my day now! :shrug:

You should be feeling baby soon! Some ladies don't feel those first movements till around this time. Do you know if you have an anterior placenta or something like that that would keep you from feeling movement? A friend of mine has that this time around, and she didn't feel movement till 19 weeks! She still has issues feeling it move around if it's positioned near the placenta.



babymonkey18 said:


> My friend also has a 2 year old boy, so it was fun picking her brain as I don't have a lot of friends with kids yet. She cloth diapered, which I want to do. But why is cloth diapering so confusing?! haha so many options. I might be bugging all of you that know about it later on!

I've done a lot of research on diapering. I've never cloth diapered my kids before, but this time I'm looking forward to it! I plan on using prefold diapers and diaper covers. I may make a few diapers, but I'm gonna keep it simple with prefolds (you can dye them too, which is super fun!) and make my own diaper covers. I'm getting my prefolds from a site called cottonbabies, then I found a couple of sites with diaper cover patterns. I don't know if you can sew, but if you can, here are some links that I found that you could use:

Newborn Ruffle Fabric Cover
Diaper Cover w/ Gussets



teacup22 said:


> Hope everyone's ok!? Can't wait to have Lora back...
> 4 weeks until next scan and it feels like forever away :cry:
> So jealous of everyone getting 16/17 week scans.
> I'm an avocado now :) woohoo!

Oh honey, after my first DS not showing us his parts during my 16 week scan, I much prefer to wait till 19/20 weeks when everything's bigger and easier to see. I know what you mean about the wait though. My appointment's not made yet, but I know it'll be at least 6 weeks! Trying to keep busy to pass the time, because I want the time to hurry up!!!! Dying to know here! lol



MandaAnda said:


> For those having trouble being comfy sitting, try an exercise ball. They keep us in a good position to get baby in a good position, and they're great for labour, as they keep baby's head applied to the cervix, which encourages dilation once things have kicked off.

I agree!!! I have had a lot of lower back aching this time around, and my exercise ball has GREATLY helped loosen the tension that I have in that area. It's fantastic!

Hope you ladies have a great day today. Going house-hunting today...and it's my birthday, so I'm hoping DH buys me a cake!! Craving cake like mad!


----------



## Scarlett P

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a lovely day....and your DH buys you a lot more than a cake! Good luck with the house hunting :flower:


----------



## babymonkey18

Happy birthday, Jammers!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

Happy Birthday Jammers! Hope you get lots of cake! 

MandaAnda 10 weeks to go sounds lovely! That must mean I have about 20! Urgh :-(


----------



## BubsMom17

Happy birthday, Jammers! <3

I have had nausea since Thursday again... it's not awful, and goes away after I eat breakfast as long as I force myself to eat, but the drive to work sucks... 

I had my first Braxton-Hicks last night. I was laying in bed and I was frustrated cuz I had to pee really bad, for the fourth time since laying down to sleep. I had been thirsty all day yesterday thanks to the heat and the onion bagel with cream cheese and lox I had for lunch. Yummm, by the way. Anywho, I had been peeing non-stop. So I could feel the urge to pee coming on, again, and I felt all this pressure in my abdomen, and I pushed on my tummy and felt my uterus and it was hard as a rock. It didn't last too long, but it brought back memories of my first pregnancy of how uncomfortable they can be, especially when RLP is especially bothersome...

I am also getting to the point where I almost can't sleep on my tummy anymore :(. Gonna have to bug DH to get my body pillow out of storage...


----------



## peanutmomma

jammers77 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Please tell me this is a growth spurt and soon I will feel baby moving? I get random aches that come and go quickly, but the others I described above have become my day now! :shrug:
> 
> You should be feeling baby soon! Some ladies don't feel those first movements till around this time. Do you know if you have an anterior placenta or something like that that would keep you from feeling movement? A friend of mine has that this time around, and she didn't feel movement till 19 weeks! She still has issues feeling it move around if it's positioned near the placenta.
> 
> 
> 
> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> My friend also has a 2 year old boy, so it was fun picking her brain as I don't have a lot of friends with kids yet. She cloth diapered, which I want to do. But why is cloth diapering so confusing?! haha so many options. I might be bugging all of you that know about it later on!Click to expand...
> 
> I've done a lot of research on diapering. I've never cloth diapered my kids before, but this time I'm looking forward to it! I plan on using prefold diapers and diaper covers. I may make a few diapers, but I'm gonna keep it simple with prefolds (you can dye them too, which is super fun!) and make my own diaper covers. I'm getting my prefolds from a site called cottonbabies, then I found a couple of sites with diaper cover patterns. I don't know if you can sew, but if you can, here are some links that I found that you could use:
> 
> Newborn Ruffle Fabric Cover
> Diaper Cover w/ Gussets
> 
> 
> 
> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's ok!? Can't wait to have Lora back...
> 4 weeks until next scan and it feels like forever away :cry:
> So jealous of everyone getting 16/17 week scans.
> I'm an avocado now :) woohoo!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey, after my first DS not showing us his parts during my 16 week scan, I much prefer to wait till 19/20 weeks when everything's bigger and easier to see. I know what you mean about the wait though. My appointment's not made yet, but I know it'll be at least 6 weeks! Trying to keep busy to pass the time, because I want the time to hurry up!!!! Dying to know here! lol
> 
> 
> 
> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> For those having trouble being comfy sitting, try an exercise ball. They keep us in a good position to get baby in a good position, and they're great for labour, as they keep baby's head applied to the cervix, which encourages dilation once things have kicked off.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!!! I have had a lot of lower back aching this time around, and my exercise ball has GREATLY helped loosen the tension that I have in that area. It's fantastic!
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day today. Going house-hunting today...and it's my birthday, so I'm hoping DH buys me a cake!! Craving cake like mad!Click to expand...

I haven't a clue where the placenta is! :nope: I know at my 12 week scan the doctor heard HB with an in-office Doppler and showed us how we could tell the movements on there by the sound. Then, he said that in a few short weeks I would be able to feel the movements as baby is in a great spot! 
I also read an article yesterday that said that for first time moms that you will actually feel movement for up to a week before you realize that it is movements from the baby. DH and I were discussing this last night as I get quick, slightly uncomfortable, a little painful but not to bad, jolts I guess I will call them. We were wondering if that could be what everyone is talking about? But, I have never read nor heard anyone describe movement feelings being slightly painful. All I know for sure is that when it happens my uterus, as I can feel the top and sides of it now, get hard then it goes away. 
Well, I at least have my Doppler. I was able to get just a tad amount of gel out of the tube still and found Peanut easily and I literally sat in the same spot with it for over 2 minutes listening to baby's heart beat then baby moving then "barrel rolling" It was so great. So, I am sure one day I WILL feel Peanut I am just so very impatient.


----------



## peanutmomma

Happy birthday, Jammers!


----------



## grich2011

Orange :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Happy birthday jammers!

I'm a *lemon* today!

Peanut, I'm getting impatient to feel BB too! I don't remember exactly when I felt DD but I thought you could feel the second baby sooner so I hope it happens soon!! I've gotten a few flutters that felt like baby moving but nothing definite yet and I'm 14 weeks today.

Fingers crossed we feel babies soon!!


----------



## brinib

babymonkey18 said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend. As I posted on fb, I'm realizing this weekend that I pretty much have no symptoms. It's unsettling, but I'm just trying to appreciate this time because I know it's a very normal thing.
> 
> I got outside a bit today and where I live it was nearly 90 F! It's usually not this warm until July. I have been feeling stressed and useless because DH and I are moving and I feel like I can't do anything because no one lets me lift anything, haha. Well, my out of town friend came by and made me a picnic lunch. It was so sweet and I have been a tad emotional, so it really touched my heart. I don't have many friends, but the few I do are so lovely. It was nice to get out and relax for a few minutes. My legs got sunburned though :( . At least I'm increasing my Vit D ;) ;) My friend also has a 2 year old boy, so it was fun picking her brain as I don't have a lot of friends with kids yet. She cloth diapered, which I want to do. But why is cloth diapering so confusing?! haha so many options. I might be bugging all of you that know about it later on!
> 
> Anyway, sorry this wasn't very baby related. I hope everyone is feeling good (Gemie, stop being sick! <3 ) and had a really nice weekend. Tomorrow I become a new fruit! Yay! Love you ladies!

My 2 cents on cloth diapering-- we did it from one month old until 15 months old. We used Bumgenius 4.0 and I loved it until at about 15 months old. Toddler poop is VERY different than baby poop and all of a sudden it was really hard to clean and that plus pregnancy nausea was a no go and we switched to disposables. But I plan to use them again on the new baby. :)


----------



## littletobyj

Had my dating scan today and they have moved my due date to 21st Nov not 24th  the little monkey wouldn't move for the sonographer so we weren't able to do the measurement for downs but still an amazing experience!


----------



## Platinumvague

Can I be added please.Nov 14th and we are team pink


----------



## Dazed125

Congrats on the scan *littletoby*

Happy birthday *Jammers*, I hope you are being spoilt. It's just made me think by my next birthday I'll be a mum!! Super exciting!!

Happy fruit day to all those of you turning into new things today xx


----------



## Dazed125

Oh and welcome platinumvague!


----------



## peanutmomma

Platinumvague said:


> Can I be added please.Nov 14th and we are team pink


Of course you can be here with us you are a sparkler :hugs:
Welcome and congrats on team pink I will find out in 15 days I am glad to have you here


----------



## peanutmomma

So, I know this isn't a bump picture or baby pic either, but for those of you NOT on the Facebook group I wanted to share the picture that my mother-in-law just sent me via email. This is my DH, Joe, and myself 20 days after we got married last year. This is from Christmas. Enjoy :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Joe and Kelly I.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Gemie

That's a lovely picture of you two Kelly <3

New fruit!! Yay avocado I believe? :happydance: congrats to everyone else who's a fruit change today lol

Welcome to the newbie (I'm sorry I only just read your name but I can't rem,ever it :dohh:) ill add you now xx


----------



## Gemie

Oooh happy birthday jammers! :cake:


----------



## grich2011

When did everyone start getting their nursery ready? My husband and I did a mural on the one wall yesterday and it made it seem much more real. I will post a pic soon :)


----------



## Gemie

Platinumvague said:


> Can I be added please.Nov 14th and we are team pink

How did you find out so early you're on team pink? Xx


----------



## Platinumvague

Gemie said:


> Platinumvague said:
> 
> 
> Can I be added please.Nov 14th and we are team pink
> 
> How did you find out so early you're on team pink? XxClick to expand...

We had a scan today and there was no way that was a boy.It looked exactly like my daughters at that stage.There was nothing dangly between the legs


----------



## Gemie

Platinumvague said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platinumvague said:
> 
> 
> Can I be added please.Nov 14th and we are team pink
> 
> How did you find out so early you're on team pink? XxClick to expand...
> 
> We had a scan today and there was no way that was a boy.It looked exactly like my daughters at that stage.There was nothing dangly between the legsClick to expand...

Fab! Congrats :)


----------



## grich2011

the mural we did yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## peanutmomma

*grich2011*- that is wonderful looking


----------



## grich2011

Thanks it was hard deciding what to do since we are staying team yellow :)


----------



## babymonkey18

That mural is so awesome! Great work. We are in the process of moving so no thought about baby's room yet. We're renting, so we probably won't do something cool like that. I think in the beginning of june my sister it's taking me out to buy a crib tho, so I'm excited for that! It's so cool and simultaneously strange to get to buy baby things :)

I'm a peach today. So many new fruits :)


----------



## peanutmomma

okay quick note here... I am probably really silly, but I noticed last night and especially today that the bottom half of my belly button has almost flattened out? It's weird to explain. I hope you all understand what I meant. Like the top half has the little creases or wrinkles in it that make it an innie belly button, but the lower half is smooth and crease less!! :) I suppose it is my uterus pushing upwards more? It is neat I think to look at


----------



## grich2011

babymonkey18 said:


> That mural is so awesome! Great work. We are in the process of moving so no thought about baby's room yet. We're renting, so we probably won't do something cool like that. I think in the beginning of june my sister it's taking me out to buy a crib tho, so I'm excited for that! It's so cool and simultaneously strange to get to buy baby things :)
> 
> I'm a peach today. So many new fruits :)

buying stuff makes it so real, me and my hubbys anniversary is tomorrow and its so weird finally putting stuff in the room we have had our house for 2 years and that room has stayed empty.


----------



## gardenofedens

peanutmomma, I'm amazed how soon my belly button got 'deformed' this time around, lol! My belly button stayed normal looking until well into the second or maybe even the start of the third trimester with DD and I noticed last night that it's already exactly as you describe. I don't even have a bump yet, just some extra pudge, and it's all funky looking anyway!


----------



## babymonkey18

Peanut, that's so exciting! I totally have bump envy with you. You look so cute and can already see so many changes. I forget I'm pregnant sometimes, that's how annoyingly nonexistant my "bump" is lol. I totally know what you mean about the belly button, and I bet that was a cool thing to see/realize! Uterus is movin' on up :)
My midwife said the top of the uterus should be half way btwn belly button and pubic bone around 16 wks. Does that match up with what you're seeing and feeling?


----------



## BubsMom17

babymonkey18 said:


> Peanut, that's so exciting! I totally have bump envy with you. You look so cute and can already see so many changes. I forget I'm pregnant sometimes, that's how annoyingly nonexistant my "bump" is lol. I totally know what you mean about the belly button, and I bet that was a cool thing to see/realize! Uterus is movin' on up :)
> My midwife said the top of the uterus should be half way btwn belly button and pubic bone around 16 wks. Does that match up with what you're seeing and feeling?

That's where mine is! I could feel it last night when I had my Braxton-Hicks. Right in between. :)


----------



## peanutmomma

babymonkey18 said:


> Peanut, that's so exciting! I totally have bump envy with you. You look so cute and can already see so many changes. I forget I'm pregnant sometimes, that's how annoyingly nonexistant my "bump" is lol. I totally know what you mean about the belly button, and I bet that was a cool thing to see/realize! Uterus is movin' on up :)
> My midwife said the top of the uterus should be half way btwn belly button and pubic bone around 16 wks. Does that match up with what you're seeing and feeling?

Mine is higher up. The doctor found it just below my belly button last Tuesday. And said at 20 weeks my uterus will be at the top of my belly button. Maybe my uterus is just trying to get some relief from baby pushing on it LOL


----------



## babymonkey18

BubsMom17 said:


> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> Peanut, that's so exciting! I totally have bump envy with you. You look so cute and can already see so many changes. I forget I'm pregnant sometimes, that's how annoyingly nonexistant my "bump" is lol. I totally know what you mean about the belly button, and I bet that was a cool thing to see/realize! Uterus is movin' on up :)
> My midwife said the top of the uterus should be half way btwn belly button and pubic bone around 16 wks. Does that match up with what you're seeing and feeling?
> 
> That's where mine is! I could feel it last night when I had my Braxton-Hicks. Right in between. :)Click to expand...

I have yet to get braxton hicks. When do they normally start? I feel like I will be really freaked out/scared when I have them. How often do they usually happen?


----------



## BubsMom17

babymonkey18 said:


> That's where mine is! I could feel it last night when I had my Braxton-Hicks. Right in between. :)

I have yet to get braxton hicks. When do they normally start? I feel like I will be really freaked out/scared when I have them. How often do they usually happen?[/QUOTE]

Mine started with my first pregnancy probably around 24 weeks when I started to really show. I didn't know what they were at first... my tummy would get hard and I felt all this pressure and I just thought it was the baby getting into an uncomfy spot for me. I told my mom what was going on and she explained what was happening. It happened for the first time last night with this pregnancy. I deferred to my mom again, and she said with each of her pregnancies (four of them), they came earlier each time.

It was kind of uncomfy last night... just like a lot pressure in my tummy, like my stomach was too full even up to my diaphragm. It didn't hurt at all, and it went away after just one. I hope they don't start getting regular. I don't particularly enjoy them... Don't freak out though! They don't hurt (OK, when you get to the end, like 37 weeks, they can start to hurt a *little* before labor starts). If they are bothersome, drink lots of water, but don't let your bladder get uncomfortable full. It can trigger them...


----------



## gardenofedens

I think my uterus must be higher too maybe since it hadn't properly re shrunk yet? 

Babymonkey, regarding the bh, I either didn't get them with my first pregnancy at all or they were so barely noticeable they didn't bother me. The only time I can remember my tummy being slightly uncomfortable from what might have been bh is when I would overdo it or walk more than 2-3 miles per day. And like I said, even then they weren't terrible so I wouldn't worry about them. I think they are much more commonly noticeable with additional pregnancies.


----------



## laura3103

Morning/evening girls.

Had a really I rubbish day went shopping just as I finished my dad phoned me to say that my uncle had died from major heart attack I haven't be able to stop crying since I have just woke up sobbing! The worst bit is its in a really selfish way! 

When I'm pregnant I get really clingy to my dad when I was pregnant with Gertie and Grayson I lived with him and I had to make sure he was home on time each night cause I had bad feeling something was going to happen I would phone him all the time.

Well now I don't live with him and we have had this terrible news and I'm scared my dad is next or hie will do something silly ( he doesn't cope well with stuff like this ) he's my own only real parent I don't have much to do with my mum and I couldnt imagine how I would cope!! 

I know it's just silly thoughts and I have them all the time now I'm older and people that I have grown up with are passing it makes it a million times worse now I'm pregnant!

Sorry for such a depressing post but I don't have anyone else to talk to!


----------



## Creative

Laura, so sorry to hear your news. :hugs:
Why not talk to your dad about your fears.

I had another horrific night. I'm suffering from a migraine and have been violently sick all night long. But ........... at least I am a peach now.


----------



## Dazed125

Sorry to hear of your loss *laura*

Happy Peach day *Creative*, sounds like you are really going through it ATM, hope things get getter soon

X


----------



## Scarlett P

*Laura* so sorry to hear your sad news :hugs:

*Creative* hope you're feeling better soon! I've really found the sickness has eased since I've been a peach. Have had dreadful RL pain instead, but that's defo better than sickness!

Congrats on the scan *littletoby*! We had the same with LO not getting in the right position to be checked for Downs but it's great to be able to see them loads! I've got to go for a blood test to be checked now, is that what you've got to do too?


----------



## littletobyj

Scarlett P said:


> *Laura* so sorry to hear your sad news :hugs:
> 
> *Creative* hope you're feeling better soon! I've really found the sickness has eased since I've been a peach. Have had dreadful RL pain instead, but that's defo better than sickness!
> 
> Congrats on the scan *littletoby*! We had the same with LO not getting in the right position to be checked for Downs but it's great to be able to see them loads! I've got to go for a blood test to be checked now, is that what you've got to do too?

Yes I have to have my bloods done at 16 +1 hate bloods, know its really soft but needles really freak me out!! I also have to have a glucose tolerance test at 26 weeks which I had with my first too, is this standard routine now?


----------



## Scarlett P

littletobyj said:


> Scarlett P said:
> 
> 
> *Laura* so sorry to hear your sad news :hugs:
> 
> *Creative* hope you're feeling better soon! I've really found the sickness has eased since I've been a peach. Have had dreadful RL pain instead, but that's defo better than sickness!
> 
> Congrats on the scan *littletoby*! We had the same with LO not getting in the right position to be checked for Downs but it's great to be able to see them loads! I've got to go for a blood test to be checked now, is that what you've got to do too?
> 
> Yes I have to have my bloods done at 16 +1 hate bloods, know its really soft but needles really freak me out!! I also have to have a glucose tolerance test at 26 weeks which I had with my first too, is this standard routine now?Click to expand...

Wow it's strange how much stuff varies from place to place - I was told they couldn't do my bloods til just after 14 wks so I'm booked in for that on Friday week! As for the glucose test I'm not sure, sorry.

I'm not keen on needles either - and I've got 2 tattoos! I have to look away :wacko: it's not just the needle, I don't like seeing all the blood in those little bottles :nope:


----------



## littletobyj

laura3103 said:


> Morning/evening girls.
> 
> Had a really I rubbish day went shopping just as I finished my dad phoned me to say that my uncle had died from major heart attack I haven't be able to stop crying since I have just woke up sobbing! The worst bit is its in a really selfish way!
> 
> When I'm pregnant I get really clingy to my dad when I was pregnant with Gertie and Grayson I lived with him and I had to make sure he was home on time each night cause I had bad feeling something was going to happen I would phone him all the time.
> 
> Well now I don't live with him and we have had this terrible news and I'm scared my dad is next or hie will do something silly ( he doesn't cope well with stuff like this ) he's my own only real parent I don't have much to do with my mum and I couldnt imagine how I would cope!!
> 
> I know it's just silly thoughts and I have them all the time now I'm older and people that I have grown up with are passing it makes it a million times worse now I'm pregnant!
> 
> Sorry for such a depressing post but I don't have anyone else to talk to!

Laura so sorry for your loss and I completely sympathise with how you are feeling as I went through the exact same thing with my dad a month ago. His brother passed suddenly and I couldn't stop crying. I wasn't incredibly close with my uncle but my dad was, he was hurting which really upset me. For a rare time I saw how vulnerable my dad was (we are really close) and it really scared me that something could happen to him too. It did feel very selfish, I couldn't bare to think what my cousins were going through losing their dad. I think a strong protective instinct comes out in you when pregnant, there is no control over it. I think we have both used it as reminder of precious life is and to make the most of every moment. I know that sounds so cliche!! I'm a big worrier at the best of times, I found that things returned to near normality eventually. Pregnancy emotions are a roller coaster :flower:


----------



## littletobyj

I can't even look if needles are involved, I think it stems from being in hospital as a child-I totally hate hospitals!! It is really silly and of course we have to do what we have to do!


----------



## laura3103

littletobyj said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> Morning/evening girls.
> 
> Had a really I rubbish day went shopping just as I finished my dad phoned me to say that my uncle had died from major heart attack I haven't be able to stop crying since I have just woke up sobbing! The worst bit is its in a really selfish way!
> 
> When I'm pregnant I get really clingy to my dad when I was pregnant with Gertie and Grayson I lived with him and I had to make sure he was home on time each night cause I had bad feeling something was going to happen I would phone him all the time.
> 
> Well now I don't live with him and we have had this terrible news and I'm scared my dad is next or hie will do something silly ( he doesn't cope well with stuff like this ) he's my own only real parent I don't have much to do with my mum and I couldnt imagine how I would cope!!
> 
> I know it's just silly thoughts and I have them all the time now I'm older and people that I have grown up with are passing it makes it a million times worse now I'm pregnant!
> 
> Sorry for such a depressing post but I don't have anyone else to talk to!
> 
> Laura so sorry for your loss and I completely sympathise with how you are feeling as I went through the exact same thing with my dad a month ago. His brother passed suddenly and I couldn't stop crying. I wasn't incredibly close with my uncle but my dad was, he was hurting which really upset me. For a rare time I saw how vulnerable my dad was (we are really close) and it really scared me that something could happen to him too. It did feel very selfish, I couldn't bare to think what my cousins were going through losing their dad. I think a strong protective instinct comes out in you when pregnant, there is no control over it. I think we have both used it as reminder of precious life is and to make the most of every moment. I know that sounds so cliche!! I'm a big worrier at the best of times, I found that things returned to near normality eventually. Pregnancy emotions are a roller coaster :flower:Click to expand...


Thank you that's exactly how I'm feeling I spoke to my dad this morning he seemed ok but he was at work! 
I've been like it in both my other pregnancies but this time this as made it worse. My dad knows I'm here for him he normally phones in the middle of the night when he's drunk as that's the only time he lets his feeling show!


----------



## rachael872211

Laura i'm so sorry for your loss and the way you are feeling. Its good that you talked to your dad. My dad is the same in the respect that he will only show his feelings when he has had a drink! xx

That mural looked fantastic. We are in rented at the mo and hope to buy soon which is when I can get creative! I would do a simelar thing of a nature scene. I think it looks lovely. 
We have the baby room ready, only because we havent taken the cot down from Lennie! We changed all the rooms around and Lennie was in the small room and now my DD is in the small room and Lennie has gone into big room with the cot and his masses of toys. 

My uterus is just above my belly button but I think my womb is pretty stretched! I looked at all my first scan pictures for all my kiddies and the difference is remarkable! My DD has no space around her, DS has a fair bit and this one has loads! Could probably fit three in there! Which I think explains my uterus being where it is. x


----------



## littletobyj

Laura, my dad isn't great with feelings-he puts up this big tough exterior to people who don't know him and he forgets that I know that really he is a big softy inside, I think it makes it even harder to deal with though because when I know he is hurting its even harder to reach out to him-he is very stubborn too! He loves spending time with my son which normally cheers him up and takes his mind off other stuff-it's amazing how kids do that isn't it, like their innocence and happiness is infectious! Hope you're feeling a bit better today though, I imagine you will feel a bit odd and teary for a while, I couldn't seem to shake it off!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Morning ladies, hope everyone is ok?

Hugs to *Laura*

I had a letter this morning asking me to attend an appointment with the consultant when I will be almost 22 weeks. My midwife referred me because of a previous ectopic which seems weird as you would have thought the difficulty would have been in getting pregnant (as I only have one tube) and not actually being pregnant. Is anyone else having consultant-led care? Just seems strange that's all as I am considered low risk pregnancy and my nuchal screening came back fine with a 1/100000 chance of downs.


----------



## Gemie

Oh lau! I'm sorry about your uncle :hugs: all you can do is let your dad know you're there for him whenever he needs you. People are stronger and more resilient that you think I am sure he'll be fine :hugs: and you too for that matter :flower:

As for the diabetes test I'm having to have me too, last pregnancy they didn't do the full test you just had to go and have bloods drawn 2 hours after eating so I teamed it with my 20 week bloods but I was told they do the full thing now where you have one wait an hour drink a sugary drink then have another? Well it's done at a place I'm not comfortable with having bloods done ( can only have them done at my regular hopital as everywhere else poke and prod about and make me faint :nope:) so I'm going to have to have a word with the mw as there is no possible way I'm doing that. I HATE having blood tests!!
Not everyone has them no usually if your bmi is higher than what they consider 'normal'


----------



## babymonkey18

I'm sry, Laura <3 I hate thinking about losing my parents so i just try not to...and just make sure I talk to them a lot and always say I love you and be kind! I know that doesn't really help, but I know how you feel. Hopefully the feelings will get better!

I hope everyone talking about bloods has a good and fast experience. I was really scared when I got mine but it took like 30 seconds for everything. Only the needle going in stings for a second, and after that you don't even feel it. If you drink a lot of water over the 24 hrs before, it'll make the veins easier to find and blood come out quicker, so maybe try that and they won't be so proddy? 

Love you girls, have a great day!


----------



## Scarlett P

miss_kseniya said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyone is ok?
> 
> Hugs to *Laura*
> 
> I had a letter this morning asking me to attend an appointment with the consultant when I will be almost 22 weeks. My midwife referred me because of a previous ectopic which seems weird as you would have thought the difficulty would have been in getting pregnant (as I only have one tube) and not actually being pregnant. Is anyone else having consultant-led care? Just seems strange that's all as I am considered low risk pregnancy and my nuchal screening came back fine with a 1/100000 chance of downs.

That does seem really strange :wacko: maybe you'll be signed back to the MW after the appointment? Looks like I'll be consultant led and my preg is classed as medium risk atm because of my asthma. Been told I'll have to have Diddy on the consultant led ward and am waiting to see the consultant who specialises in asthma in pregnancy. Have found it all very frustrating as I've lived my life without my asthma stopping me doing stuff, so I kinda forget about it most of the time!! Has your MW told you what to expect at your appointment?


----------



## Dazed125

*Miss K*, I also have consultant lead care for no reason other than I was having fertility treatment. My midwife said my consultant just likes to keep an eye on everyone he has treated and the only difference is I will have an appointment or two along the way with him on top of my midwife appointments. I can't see the point either to be honest but I suppose the extra attention is nice!!  x


----------



## Angeltk42

Ok I have a question-- it's not about me but my BFF is preggo like 3 weeks ahead of me so she is about 19 weeks well she had a private gender scan yesterday and they said Boy.... Her husband and her really wanted a girl. So she said she isn't convinced its a boy! I thought when u had gender scans and they said girl there was a chance it could be boy bc the parts might not have been developed but if they say boy what could the chances it really is a girl? I mean if they see boy bits isn't it pretty much a done deal? Hahaha idk just curious on everyone's take! Oh it was a 3D scan.


----------



## Dazed125

I've been told by 2 sonographers that they like to be cautious if its a girl incase the "bits" are hiding but if its a boy it's a boy.... Suppose there is always a chance of it being wrong but I wouldn't think it's very likely, especially by 19 weeks..


----------



## Angeltk42

Yeah that is what I was thinking. 

Ok so here is a funny weird thing... She posted on her October baby board on FB (she added me to the board I guess she thought my due date was late Octoboer) But since I'm 11/1 I stay on the Oct board on FB just to read about girls a few weeks ahead. Well she posted on there about them saying it's a boy but she isn't convinced. Well I just asked her privately how scan went and she flat out said "oh they couldn't tell" hrmmmm.. i'm thinking gender disappointment and just not accepting the truth.


----------



## rachael872211

*miss_kseniya* I am consultant led too but its because of my previous caeserean. The extra attention is nice! lol. Plus when I went into labour with my last and went to the hospital too early (as usual!) they didnt turn me away because I was consultant led. I don't know if its because of that or the caeserean but it was nice because I didnt want to go 50 miles home! Plus an hour later my waters broke and it went pretty quickly from there. 

I too am having the diabetes test again. I had it with my 2nd due to previous large baby and I was fine. This time the midwife said the weight is now if you have had a previous 10lb baby so I don't need it, but when I went to my consultant appointment she said she wanted me to have it again. I thought I got out of it! I guess I'm glad that she is keeping an eye on the size of this baby cause I am scared of it being even bigger than my first two. 

Angel It does sound like she can't accept that it is a boy. With my scan for my DS it was pretty obvious he was a boy. I didnt even need the sonographer to say it. I could see it clearly. x


----------



## Dazed125

Sounds like it Angel and i understand why people get disappointed but i have horrible visions of her baby boy going home to a pink nursery and pretty dresses!!

10lb!!!! Gosh, just made my eyes water thinking about it!!!  x


----------



## Angeltk42

:ROFL: visions of a pink nursery and dresses!! lol you have me cracking up!!! I feel like with a boy if they say boy it's most likely a boy - i know girls it can just be a boy being deceptive! but how do you mistake boy bits?? lol 

Who knows. She is probably grasping for straws. I really thought she was having a girl. Totally got the girl vibe from her scans... So now everyone knows DON'T trust my vibes!! hahaha

I'm Thinking a girl for me and a lot of people think so too but FOB and my Aunt think Boy.... They are the minority and they will probably be ones that are right. FOB just thinks boy though because he has 3 boys with his ex and can't possibly have a little girl. SMH hahaha


----------



## Dazed125

Talking of girl/boy vibes just realised I only put this on fb so here is my little chilled one. What do you all think? Girl or boy? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Angeltk42

Dazed125 said:


> Talking of girl/boy vibes just realised I only put this on fb so here is my little chilled one. What do you all think? Girl or boy? X

I'll still guess... just think OPPOSITE! lol I get boy vibes hahaha


----------



## Gemie

Dazed125 said:


> Talking of girl/boy vibes just realised I only put this on fb so here is my little chilled one. What do you all think? Girl or boy? X

Totally a boy due to direction of the nub! I've been doing extensive research on the nub theory :haha:

Congrats! Gorgeous baby either way :)


----------



## peanutmomma

*Dazed*- I am saying boy at this point as I can see an upwards pointed nub too. Congrats either way
*Laura*- I am sorry to hear about your uncle :( 
AFM- I woke up at 5am today feeling very nauseous, but at around 11 am it subsided. I have accomplished just a few things today. But, things I needed to get done days ago. So, at least they are one. :) I am waiting for DH to get home from work. Today is his short day so it should be any moment!  I am hoping to get his help in clearing off two book shelves so we can move them into the soon-to-be nursery and stack them. I am making very slow progress with the room, but I don't want to try and finish everything and then have nothing to occupy my time. 14 days til I see Peanut again. I am trying to not get to impatient but it is hard lol


----------



## BubsMom17

Angel - Hmmm, when I had my week at 18.5 weeks with my son, it was clear as day! Twig and berries, in your face, BAM! LOL! I wish I could upload a pic! He was on display, proud as a peacock. He still is to this day... catch him on a daily running around pantsless...


----------



## rachael872211

Dazed I think boy too. X


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Angel - Hmmm, when I had my week at 18.5 weeks with my son, it was clear as day! Twig and berries, in your face, BAM! LOL! I wish I could upload a pic! He was on display, proud as a peacock. He still is to this day... catch him on a daily running around pantsless...

ROFL!!! must be a boy thing! lol Yeah I think she is in denial. I would thing boy bits are boy bits


----------



## southernbound

Dazed, Boy! Hehe now watch it be a girl after all of us guess  EEEK I have my 3d scan tomorrow. I'm dieing!!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

good morning everyone. Hope all are well today. I am really cold. Seems the weather wants to play tricks on us here today. Yesterday it was in the upper 70's and now it is 52 degrees F and we are expected to get storms ALL DAY LONG!! :( I am thinking a hot bath and curling up in bed for a while. 
I was discussing the first flutter feelings with my sister and she told me I am out of my mind to even thing I have possibly felt anything yet. As I am only 16 weeks and most women don't feel any movement until 26-30 weeks. I don't understand how every single person I have read threads on or commented on or even in our thread here all say around 20 weeks or just before and even the Doctor tells me by 20 weeks I should most likely feel something even little light kicks. So, why does she feel that I am out of my mind? She even told me two weeks ago she felt her oldest at around 18 weeks! I think my sister is jealous that I am more in tune with my body and different thingsd than she ever was? 
Okay, sorry for the rant but she really urks me a lot. 
*Southernbound*- good luck with the 3D scan tomorrow. :) I am jealous you have one so early. I know only 13 days for my wait with the anomoly and gender scan, but still envious of you. 

*Tower*- if you get on here today tell me how you are. I am getting worried about you. You have been thanking people in threads and sometimes comment, but nothing really on here as of late. Also, no responses to me privately, email, or on here. Are you okay? You mad? Love you


----------



## southernbound

Peanut- Aw I'm sorry you have a wait :( that's no fun. And as for movement, WHAT? Sorry to say but your sister is being absurd. 26 weeks? Are you kidding? Baby is viable by then! My mom has 5 kids and said she felt movement consistently about 16 weeks with all of us, I think by the youngest (me) she knew what she was talking about  So excited you're feeling movement!


----------



## peanutmomma

yeah, my sister contradicts herself to me a lot. Like I said she told me 18 weeks she felt my oldest niece and My mom felt my sister at 17-18 and me at 16 weeks. So, I guess my sister is just upset because I am getting excited. She has always crapped on my parade so to say! One day she tells me she is proud of how I have turned my life around, found a great guy for a change and that I am happy overall with my life and I will be a great mommy. Then, she will say I am not suited to be a mom because we don't have a lot of money


----------



## BubsMom17

Peanut - OK, first of all, no... 26-30 weeks is RIDICULOUS! Even women with anterior placentas feel their little ones by 26 weeks... I can tell you I am 16 weeks and I feel little pokes and taps too, so I guess we are both out of our minds, right?! 
Oooh, I am jealous your scan is before mine! Mine is on June 7th so I have 16 days to go.

And for her to say you will not be a good mom because you don't have a lot of money is just sad... is that genuinely what she feels it takes to be a good parent? Or does she just say things to just say them without really thinking?


----------



## BubsMom17

southernbound said:


> Dazed, Boy! Hehe now watch it be a girl after all of us guess  EEEK I have my 3d scan tomorrow. I'm dieing!!!!

Oooh you are going to post the pics, right? I would love love love to see them! You must be feeling like tomorrow is Christmas morning!


----------



## southernbound

Peanut- Yeah just.... No. Money has nothing to do with anything. You'll be a great mom.

Bubsmom- YES YES YES IT IS CHRISTMAS EVE. We're taking off to Canada right after the scan to see DH family but I'll have a computer there so I'll put up pictures :D


----------



## peanutmomma

My sister will do anything to put me down most days. I am only talking to her because she is giving us a 4-in-1 crib and mattress because my brother-in-law, her husband, said that it was the least they can do. My brother in law is a mechanical engineer and makes enough that my sister has been able to stay home since she was 24 weeks pregnant with her oldest. Lindsay, the oldest is 8 now. She said the other dau that couples with less than what Joe and I have make it just fine as parents, now she has changed her opinion again! She also found out the sex of my nephew at 15 weeks, She said she was high risk because of one miscarriage. So, she found out early. Now she says there is no reason I should be finding out the sex before 20 weeks and that is a bare minimum! 
Now, I remember when she was pregnant with the oldest and at like 27 weeks she could SEE her belly moving all around and Lindsay's foot would stick out near my sister's ribs. But she has felt movement long before! GRR!!! 

Well, at least you and I find out the same week with our scans. :) TY for letting me know I am not out of my mind


----------



## BubsMom17

It just sounds like your sister has an opinion about everything, huh? Sheeeesh... She would have my blood pressure rising like a hot-air balloon...


----------



## jammers77

Peanut, hon, your sister is being silly. As I was reading, I was thinking it was a jealousy issue. Then I read that you thought she was jealous, and that just confirmed it.

I've felt this baby moving for a week now. It's not constant and for the first few days I didn't even feel it every day. But now if I eat something sweet, half an hour later I feel the flutters. lol I've felt all of my babies at the 12 week mark. With DS1, I felt him moving the day before my 12-week ultrasound. It was rhythmic like hiccups. It just so happened when I went for the ultrasound it was happening again. While the ultrasound tech was getting things ready, I told her what I'd been feeling. She assured me it couldn't be the baby because most people don't feel anything till around 16 weeks. But when she put the wand on my belly she said, "Are you feeling that?" And I said of course I was. lol DS was hopping from the bottom of my uterus and hitting the top, his hiccups were so bad. LOL He ended up having the hiccups every day, was born with acid reflux, and STILL gets the hiccups like mad. He's 13 now. lol


----------



## Dazed125

Sorry to hear you are going through that with your sister Peanut. I know how it feels as my brother is also acting jealous, although his is more because he is used to bring the centre of attention in my family and now it's me and baby ( this is what my mum thinks and I have to agree). Hopefully they will both get over it. Hugs xx


----------



## peanutmomma

Wow-sa! My breast hurt so bad all of the sudden.


----------



## rachael872211

Peanut it does sound as if your sister is jealous. She is probably envious you are having more attention than her because you are pregnant. 

Even on all my pregnancy apps it's saying at 16 weeks you are probably feeling your baby by now. Etc..... So even they say it. 

I felt my first at 14 weeks, my second at 16 with an anterior placenta and I've been feeling this one since 14 and it's now getting more active. 

They only say you feel it later with your first because it's your first and you dismiss it for something else.... So you feel it the same time but don't believe yourself if that makes sense? Xx


----------



## laura3103

Peanut I'm a very big girl and even with my first I felt her move at 22 weeks they say the bigger the girl the later they feel baby! 
With my second it was about 19 weeks he was very active compared to my lazy first and this time I'm already feeling baby move so each baby is different but 26 weeks would panic me!


----------



## BubsMom17

peanutmomma said:


> Wow-sa! My breast hurt so bad all of the sudden.

So weird you say that! I have been having random stabbing pains in mine for the past few days. They really hurt! I also noticed the blue veins are really prominent now.


----------



## laura3103

After a really crappy days came home lay on the bed and tried to find my baby's heartbeat and I have finally found it!! It's the best sound in the whole world wish a certain person was as excited but hey I have done it twice on my own a 3rd time won't make any difference!! Being a single mummy means I don't have to share cuddles and kisses!!


----------



## camocutie2006

BubsMom17 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Wow-sa! My breast hurt so bad all of the sudden.
> 
> So weird you say that! I have been having random stabbing pains in mine for the past few days. They really hurt! I also noticed the blue veins are really prominent now.Click to expand...

oh my word! mee tooo!


----------



## BubsMom17

OK, so I am not usually a worry-wart. I have normal fears like everyone else, but as far as aches, pains, and such in pregnancy, I'm a pretty relaxed kind of person, generally passing off aches and pains as pretty routine considering what my body is going through.

BUT... today, in the spot I normally get RLP (left side, near my hip), it is hurting. Not like, sharp quick pains like RLPs, but a sore, achy feeling. I rubbed the spot where it hurts, and it literally feels like it's my uterus, the bottom left curve of it, if that makes sense. 

My question is, would you girls be concerned? It hurt enough for me to take notice, and I was uncomfortable sitting in my desk at work all day. BUT, I would say it's only a 3 or 4 out of 10 on my pain scale. Do you think I could have really tweaked a RL, or maybe I really bothered it when I went jogging in Monday? I didn't really notice the pain until today...

I just want to know if I should be more concerned, or less concerned, than I am already... Help!


----------



## babymonkey18

BubsMom17 said:


> OK, so I am not usually a worry-wart. I have normal fears like everyone else, but as far as aches, pains, and such in pregnancy, I'm a pretty relaxed kind of person, generally passing off aches and pains as pretty routine considering what my body is going through.
> 
> BUT... today, in the spot I normally get RLP (left side, near my hip), it is hurting. Not like, sharp quick pains like RLPs, but a sore, achy feeling. I rubbed the spot where it hurts, and it literally feels like it's my uterus, the bottom left curve of it, if that makes sense.
> 
> My question is, would you girls be concerned? It hurt enough for me to take notice, and I was uncomfortable sitting in my desk at work all day. BUT, I would say it's only a 3 or 4 out of 10 on my pain scale. Do you think I could have really tweaked a RL, or maybe I really bothered it when I went jogging in Monday? I didn't really notice the pain until today...
> 
> I just want to know if I should be more concerned, or less concerned, than I am already... Help!

Not that I am any expert or have been through pregnancy before now, but many people have mentioned going through a "growth spurt" around 16-17 weeks. I would probably just attribute it to that. Maybe call healthcare professional if it starts to get worse, but it sounds like it's just some stretching soreness going on. I remember sneezing and getting a jolt of RLP, then it felt sore the rest of the day. Maybe it's something like this, could have been from the jog but you just didn't notice at the time? 

I always try to assume everything is going okay unless horrible cramping or bleeding start. :) I hope you get some peace of mind <3 :hugs:


----------



## babymonkey18

Any tips on how to feel the uterus? I am only 13 weeks, so I know it can still be sort of "hidden". At my appointment a week ago the midwife said it was probably still too low or just barely peaking above my pubic bone. But I know a lot happens in a week! ;) I keep trying to feel my pubic bone, then slowly move up. I thought the other night I felt a firm, but slightly squishy top of a round-thing (haha, great descriptions, eh?). DH said he thinks it was just my bladder, but I didn't think so. What exactly do you ladies describe it as? I guess I am just getting really anxious to have even just a tiny bump/protruding uterus, even if I'm the only one who can see it when I'm naked or something. Right now, it is so just...flat!...up until about an inch before my belly button and then my belly hangs out. I am pretty slim and tallish (5'7") so DH also seems to think my uterus is just growing up and pushing up and out my stomach/intestines for now. So many people that know I'm pregnant are making comments on how I am showing and have a small bump but I know it's not and it makes me feel weird....there is no baby under that bump, just tummy, lol! I don't think I am bloated, I definitely have been in the early weeks and it does not feel like that and I have been having normal bm's. 
I guess I am just having bump envy, and of course I have to worry that baby isn't growing or something... (sigh, the crazy has to come out at some point lol)


----------



## jammers77

babymonkey18 said:


> Any tips on how to feel the uterus? I am only 13 weeks, so I know it can still be sort of "hidden". At my appointment a week ago the midwife said it was probably still too low or just barely peaking above my pubic bone. But I know a lot happens in a week! ;) I keep trying to feel my pubic bone, then slowly move up. I thought the other night I felt a firm, but slightly squishy top of a round-thing (haha, great descriptions, eh?). DH said he thinks it was just my bladder, but I didn't think so. What exactly do you ladies describe it as? I guess I am just getting really anxious to have even just a tiny bump/protruding uterus, even if I'm the only one who can see it when I'm naked or something. Right now, it is so just...flat!...up until about an inch before my belly button and then my belly hangs out. I am pretty slim and tallish (5'7") so DH also seems to think my uterus is just growing up and pushing up and out my stomach/intestines for now. So many people that know I'm pregnant are making comments on how I am showing and have a small bump but I know it's not and it makes me feel weird....there is no baby under that bump, just tummy, lol! I don't think I am bloated, I definitely have been in the early weeks and it does not feel like that and I have been having normal bm's.
> I guess I am just having bump envy, and of course I have to worry that baby isn't growing or something... (sigh, the crazy has to come out at some point lol)

I'm a chunky girl myself and I can feel my uterus. It feels a bit hard like, and for me I feel some pressure down near my pubic area when I press down on it. Not sure how else to describe it. lol


----------



## jammers77

laura3103 said:


> Peanut I'm a very big girl and even with my first I felt her move at 22 weeks they say the bigger the girl the later they feel baby!
> With my second it was about 19 weeks he was very active compared to my lazy first and this time I'm already feeling baby move so each baby is different but 26 weeks would panic me!

I think it's possible that big girls may not feel sooner, but I know I have. I really could afford to lose 60-70 pounds, and I've always felt mine like I said before around the 12 week mark. So I really don't put a whole lot of stock in the "big girls can't feel early" theory. Then again, first DS's movements were so CERTAINLY baby movements that he set the precedent for my being able to be sure that these early feelings are baby movements. With each subsequent pregnancy, I've been keen to being in tune to recognize the sensations.


----------



## BubsMom17

babymonkey18 said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so I am not usually a worry-wart. I have normal fears like everyone else, but as far as aches, pains, and such in pregnancy, I'm a pretty relaxed kind of person, generally passing off aches and pains as pretty routine considering what my body is going through.
> 
> BUT... today, in the spot I normally get RLP (left side, near my hip), it is hurting. Not like, sharp quick pains like RLPs, but a sore, achy feeling. I rubbed the spot where it hurts, and it literally feels like it's my uterus, the bottom left curve of it, if that makes sense.
> 
> My question is, would you girls be concerned? It hurt enough for me to take notice, and I was uncomfortable sitting in my desk at work all day. BUT, I would say it's only a 3 or 4 out of 10 on my pain scale. Do you think I could have really tweaked a RL, or maybe I really bothered it when I went jogging in Monday? I didn't really notice the pain until today...
> 
> I just want to know if I should be more concerned, or less concerned, than I am already... Help!
> 
> Not that I am any expert or have been through pregnancy before now, but many people have mentioned going through a "growth spurt" around 16-17 weeks. I would probably just attribute it to that. Maybe call healthcare professional if it starts to get worse, but it sounds like it's just some stretching soreness going on. I remember sneezing and getting a jolt of RLP, then it felt sore the rest of the day. Maybe it's something like this, could have been from the jog but you just didn't notice at the time?
> 
> I always try to assume everything is going okay unless horrible cramping or bleeding start. :) I hope you get some peace of mind <3 :hugs:Click to expand...

It's kind of silly, but I do think everything is Ok, but sometimes I worry that I don't worry enough! :dohh: It generally just feels sore, so I'm sure it's just RLP, but anything that makes me think twice makes me wonder, and I'm sure everyone here can relate to that!


----------



## brinib

Gemie said:


> Oh lau! I'm sorry about your uncle :hugs: all you can do is let your dad know you're there for him whenever he needs you. People are stronger and more resilient that you think I am sure he'll be fine :hugs: and you too for that matter :flower:
> 
> As for the diabetes test I'm having to have me too, last pregnancy they didn't do the full test you just had to go and have bloods drawn 2 hours after eating so I teamed it with my 20 week bloods but I was told they do the full thing now where you have one wait an hour drink a sugary drink then have another? Well it's done at a place I'm not comfortable with having bloods done ( can only have them done at my regular hopital as everywhere else poke and prod about and make me faint :nope:) so I'm going to have to have a word with the mw as there is no possible way I'm doing that. I HATE having blood tests!!
> Not everyone has them no usually if your bmi is higher than what they consider 'normal'

Gemie- in the US the glucose tolerance test (disgusting sugar drink test) is standard between 25-28 weeks. I tried to get out of it last time and failed. They make everyone do it. ;)


----------



## rachael872211

BabyMonkey when I felt for mine initially I used to feel my pelvis bone and then just up from there would feel like a round ball. For me it's really hard and if I pushed on it I would feel a pressure in my pelvis. My bladder is squashy and when I push on that I need a wee. Lol. In the mornings my full bladder pushes everything up so I could really tell the difference. X


----------



## Gemie

brinib said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Oh lau! I'm sorry about your uncle :hugs: all you can do is let your dad know you're there for him whenever he needs you. People are stronger and more resilient that you think I am sure he'll be fine :hugs: and you too for that matter :flower:
> 
> As for the diabetes test I'm having to have me too, last pregnancy they didn't do the full test you just had to go and have bloods drawn 2 hours after eating so I teamed it with my 20 week bloods but I was told they do the full thing now where you have one wait an hour drink a sugary drink then have another? Well it's done at a place I'm not comfortable with having bloods done ( can only have them done at my regular hopital as everywhere else poke and prod about and make me faint :nope:) so I'm going to have to have a word with the mw as there is no possible way I'm doing that. I HATE having blood tests!!
> Not everyone has them no usually if your bmi is higher than what they consider 'normal'
> 
> Gemie- in the US the glucose tolerance test (disgusting sugar drink test) is standard between 25-28 weeks. I tried to get out of it last time and failed. They make everyone do it. ;)Click to expand...

Well they sure wont hold me down if I refuse it lol :winkwink:


----------



## lovehearts

Im booked in for the GTT (dad is diabetic) but the consultant said I dont need to do it. I had to do it with Tyler - I just found it boring.

Sorry iv not been replying much, i havnt been in work and sometimes its hard to keep up on my phone :haha:

I hope everyone is ok.

I think 16 weeks is a growth spurt time bubsmom. :hugs:

I am 16 weeks today. Im a bit gutted as i cant really feel baby, i though i could but nothing has got stronger. I started feeling my son around now so though i would be able to this time too. 

Gender scan on saturday xxx


----------



## babymonkey18

Rachael- thanks for your description. I think I found it that one day, based off of what you just said! :) I agree, that if out was my bladder I would have felt like I needed to pee lol. I am going to try and feel it again now :)

Lovehearts- I hope you can find some peace of mind. I think some babies just tend to be less active early on, so keep your chin up! My friend said with her first baby, he was always sleeping a lot (at least before 20 wks) and with the second, he or she is always bouncing around (confirmed at every u/s baby is doing flips ha). I bet things are great and pray that you start feeling that little one soon :)


----------



## zowiey

Hi ladies : wave:

Haven't been on in a while, so hope everyone is ok?

Gemie, I have my diabetes test booked for July :( that should be fun!

Saw my consultant & midwife, and it has been officially confirmed my dd has been moved to Nov 8th, not very happy about this, as its only down to the fact twin 2 is smaller, but hey ho, so I'm 16 weeks 2mrw, need to change my tickets now too! I know it's only 3 days, but still- grr! Oh and also, I'm almost definitely not going to be a Nov Sparkler! I'll be induced between 37 & 38 weeks, but won't go past 38 weeks. So that's the end of Oct! I also have my next 2 scans booked :happydance: 20 weeks scan 26th June, & then another for the 19th July. I'll then have scans every 4 weeks, and see the consultant & midwife alternatively every 2 weeks from 20 weeks! The scans are because obviously measuring my belly will give them no indication on how bubbas are growing- hadn't thought about that! Also midwife said, she will listen for a heartbeat at my next appt, but if its hard to find both twins she won't do it again!

Lovehearts, I've not felt anything yet either, I'm desperate to :( hope they start kicking hard soon!
xxx


----------



## BubsMom17

Yeah, I know 16 weeks is a growth spurt, and honestly I am feeling better today. By the end of the day I might be sore again, but I'll just try and relax a bit more.

I def can't get out of the GTT since I tested borerline last time... Oh well. It doesn't really bug me that much. 

So when I heard baby's heart beat on Tuesday, I couldn't help but notice that this baby's heartbeat sounds way more mellow than my son's did. He always measured around 160, but this baby was between 138-145. Maybe baby was just sleepy... Or maybe I will have a chill child this time instead of a tasmanian devil! Here's to hoping, right?


----------



## jammers77

My first DS was always in the 150s, 160s. DS2 was always in the 140s. DS2 was mellow, DS1 was a busy body. LOL So far this baby's HB is high too. I figure we're in for it again! haha


----------



## 2nd time

Hi there I have been rubbish at keeping up recently but just got a new tablet sooooo happy I can use the internet in my living room insted of crouching on the bottom sttep in my hallway I can be a propper stalker now yey


----------



## gardenofedens

Interesting about the HBs! DD's was always around 160-170 but I think she's really mellow. This baby is always around 140-150 so I'm hoping it means :blue: for DH. :)


----------



## Gemie

Oh gosh I found a place does gender scans for £39 it's from 18 weeks and I. Really wanting another one am I completely mad??? I have this feeling they got the gender wrong who likely is this? Haha I can only say this in here as everyone else will think I'm crackers lol


----------



## jammers77

Supposedly it's more likely to get a wrong gender if they think it's a girl. But it can go either way. That's why I prefer to wait till around the 20 week mark. Makes it doggone hard to wait, but I've been bit before and ended up not finding out til the day before DS was born (special scan because I was hospitalized with pre-eclampsia) and don't wanna go there again.


----------



## Dazed125

I asked the ultrasound tech about heartbeats, she said the hb speed depends on if the baby is active or asleep and its an old wives tale that its anything to do with gender. I guess I knew this but I must of believed it a bit to even ask!

Gemie that's a really good price!! Can't see enough of baby right  x


----------



## peanutmomma

I have been so ill today AF cramps and Vomiting and another Migraine. I haven't had the Migraines since week 11! Hoping all of this is the Growth spurt I keep reading about. RLP making me cry today too :( ! I can actually put my index finger in my belly button and feel the top of my uterus and wow it is hard compared to just above it. 
Anyone getting Horrendous hiccups? I have them and they hurt and cause me to get sick too! Every time I hiccup my bump aches too?
12 days from now i will know if I am a queen to the princess or the prince :)


----------



## miss_kseniya

Ladies, I've been offline for a few days. Hope everyone is ok?

I've been having terrible RLP in the last few days. It's always so much worse first thing in the morning and I am starting to struggle to get comfortable on my sides in bed at night now. Thinking of investing in a pregnancy pillow to see if that helps. Any recommendations?

Woo, just realised it's fruit changing day too. Navel orange today :) *Dazed* are you a peach today?


----------



## Dazed125

Sorry to hear so many if you are suffering at the moment, hope you feel better soon

*Miss K* I'd be interested in pillow recommendations too. Congrats on being an Orange, that just seems huge now, amazing to think only weeks ago they were poppy seeds!! I skipped a week as my date was brought forward so today I am a lemon lol. X


----------



## lovehearts

Where's that Gemie? I don't think I'll believe my gender scan tomorrow until it is confirmed at a second scan :rofl:


----------



## zowiey

Miss K & dazed, I got just a long straight one from Argos for £9.99, the ones in mothercare start at £32! I'm struggling with my hips, but it does help, I can at least get comfortable now. I'm sure the mothercare ones are better, but I'm not going to be using it after anyway, so I personally couldn't justify £32+.


----------



## gardenofedens

Lovehearts, I think I'll be the same way! We are getting the private scan at 17 weeks and even though I know there is no reason they should be any less qualified than the tech at my dr office, I'm terrified they'll get it wrong! Since I won't be watching the scan myself (we are doing a gender reveal with family the next day), I'm planning to bring a video camera to record it (just realized I better call and make sure they will let me!) so I can double check for myself afterward. Not that I'm a tech, of course, but it just makes me more comfortable! And then the dr scan is two and a half weeks later and can actually confirm it.


----------



## rachael872211

I told my oh about the 16 week growth spurt and it's going to last 4 Weeks so I'm going to be extra tired. Lol. 

That long pillow sounds good. I'm so uncomfortable already. I've been putting a pillow between my legs but I wake up and I'm cuddling it! X


----------



## 3boys

hey guys sorry for falling off the face of the planet but my laptop is broken. I probably wont be able to get on properly for the next few weeks but I got a surprise appointment last week, im normally not seen until around 16wks but all was well and baby was very happy. Im also starting to feel movement so that's nice. Hospital really want me to be induced but I really don't want that but obviously im willing to do whats best for the baby but I really hope its different than last time. Anyway hopefully I can get back on soon and catch up properly with all you guys, I hope you are all well. x


----------



## Gemie

lovehearts said:


> Where's that Gemie? I don't think I'll believe my gender scan tomorrow until it is confirmed at a second scan :rofl:

:blush: :haha:


----------



## Gemie

3boys said:


> hey guys sorry for falling off the face of the planet but my laptop is broken. I probably wont be able to get on properly for the next few weeks but I got a surprise appointment last week, im normally not seen until around 16wks but all was well and baby was very happy. Im also starting to feel movement so that's nice. Hospital really want me to be induced but I really don't want that but obviously im willing to do whats best for the baby but I really hope its different than last time. Anyway hopefully I can get back on soon and catch up properly with all you guys, I hope you are all well. x

Glad you're okay! :thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

I bought this when I was pregnant with poppy it got used so much it went tatty so I threw it away and so but 2 weeks ago I bought another. So comfortable :)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22115167...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## peanutmomma

Good day ladies, I am a bit better today. No headache and not as nauseated either. Still a little off though :(. I am sooo ready to feel some kind of movement because as of right now, I just feel sick! I seemed to have lost a little bit of weight the last few days too. So, back to 125lbs. I was almost 127lbs. at 15 week appointment! the only neat thing I have found recently is that even if I suck in my tummy as much as I can, the part below my belly button stays the same. SO, there is something there! I think I will only go into public wearing maternity clothes and not t-shirts anymore too. I look chubby with a t-shirt and I want to look pregnant. I am so self conscious about everyone thinking and knowing I am pregnant. I think it is because I was always teased growing up and into early adulthood that I look pregnant when I wasn't! 

Okay, sorry for the little ramble


----------



## southernbound

Hello ladies :) So had my scan, my antierior placenta did indeed get in the way of good 4d pictures but she got some good ones and several good 2d pics. We are team BLUE! Lets see if posting them works...
 



Attached Files:







OSLUND_1.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## southernbound

aaand another
 



Attached Files:







OSLUND_3.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## southernbound

aaand another, sorry for hogging the feed :( dunno how to post more than 1 at a time
 



Attached Files:







OSLUND_5.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## rachael872211

That's awful peanut. You're soon gonna look undoubtedly pregnant! 

I'm the same with baggy clothes. They just don't look very nice at the moment. When I put some maternity clothes on the other day they seemed to make me look so much better. I felt pregnant rather than just in clothes that are too big. X


----------



## southernbound

And a few more, oh! also since we didn't get many good 4d ones the lady is doing another scan for free in 2 weeks :) love that place
 



Attached Files:







OSLUND_7.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 10









OSLUND_9.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dazed125

Congrats sb. Looks like team blue is taking over!! X


----------



## peanutmomma

congrats southern go team blue lol


----------



## southernbound

haha I know! Out of 11 pregnant people I know in real life EVERY SINGLE ONE OF US is having a boy this year  I wonder if that's some kind of scientific phenomena


----------



## Angeltk42

Congrats Southernbound!! Your LO looks perfect!! :)


----------



## rachael872211

When I was pregnant with ds it seemed like everyone was having boys. Hardly any girls. It's weird how it seems to happens like that. X


----------



## BubsMom17

Congrats Southern! Xx


----------



## BubsMom17

I lost half a pound this week... I think the nausea and the return of food aversions most likely has something to do with it...


----------



## jammers77

Congrats, southernbound!


----------



## lovehearts

Congrats southern. 

When I had my son everyone had girls. There's a group of ladies on here and we all had babies within 6 months of each other and there were way more girls than boys!


----------



## babymonkey18

Everyone is losing weight it seems, except me haha. I am 5'7", started out at 127. I weighed on tuesday and I was 133. My phone app says "excessive weight gain" for the 13 wk mark. I never keep track of calories, but I have been eating the same as I always have yet appearantly gaining half a pound a week. I was low on normal range for my bmi so I'm sure I will be ok with a few extra lbs. I just don't know how the following wks will trend! :/


----------



## Dazed125

Oh your not the only one baby monkey, I've gained 10 lb so far, I was surprised when I saw the midwife this week and she said she was happy with my weight, I can't say I mind but I was worried she was going to tell me off - lol


----------



## peanutmomma

according to the weight gain tracker I have online it says I am almost 6 lbs. under what is recommended. Maybe I will start putting on the weight soon?


----------



## Dazed125

Where are you girls getting your trackers from?


----------



## BubsMom17

Dazed125 said:


> Where are you girls getting your trackers from?

I use this one:

https://www.thebabycorner.com/tools/pregnancy/calculators/weightcalculator.php

It says I am falling into the ideal weight gain range.


----------



## peanutmomma

bubsmom- according to your tracker I am 3 lbs. under I use one on gerber.com

https://www.gerber.com/AllStages/Growth_And_Development/Pregnancy_Weight_Chart.aspx


----------



## BubsMom17

peanutmomma said:


> bubsmom- according to your tracker I am 3 lbs. under I use one on gerber.com
> 
> https://www.gerber.com/AllStages/Growth_And_Development/Pregnancy_Weight_Chart.aspx

This tracker shows me at about a pound under. The babycorner one says to gain between .85 pounds and a pound per week, so I think it gives a little more wiggle room than the Gerber one.


----------



## hayleyE

can i join! :) baby number 4 due November 11th :flower:


----------



## saphiresky

Can I please change my edd? Now due 11th Nov, instead of 9th according to scan I had on Monday. Next midwife appointment on wed wonder if I will get the hear babies heartbeat?


----------



## laura3103

Now I'm desperate to know what team I'm on!!

Just brought a lovely snug Moses basket off my sister it's beautiful I'm actually all preferred for baby with big stuff now just clothes toiletries and blankets to get!! I'm so excited


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats southern! It is funny how they seem to go in groups of all boys or all girls. Almost everyone in my DD's group is girls. I'm still hoping for a boy this time for dh's sake...I'm fine either way this time around!


----------



## peanutmomma

oh, ouch!! Lower back pain kills me so much this week and everyday seems to get a little worse any help ladies? My cousin said a warm bath or heating pad. But I can barely get up and down out of the bath already due to RLP. And I don't have a heating pad that I know where it is at! LOL I don't have the strength or energy to go digging through our stuff mving boxes, we moved in with DH dad and brother last summer and have a lot of our stuff packed away. Pain killers are a joke when it comes to my back pain too


----------



## gardenofedens

I had my first real rlp pain today. We took dd to the Monterey Bday Aquarium and I was carrying her in the ergo on my belly. After a while she wanted out to eat and as soon as I took her out I almost dropped her from the sudden pain. It caught me so off guard! And poor dh had no idea what was going on and looked at me like I was crazy when I quickly passed dd off to him and sat down. It went away after 10 or so minutes but it felt like ages that we sat there waiting for me to be able to get up again.

Sorry about your back peanut, hope you find something that helps!


----------



## babymonkey18

BubsMom17 said:


> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> Where are you girls getting your trackers from?
> 
> I use this one:
> 
> https://www.thebabycorner.com/tools/pregnancy/calculators/weightcalculator.phpClick to expand...


" You are 2 pounds over the high end of of your target weight range." According to that site for me. :( well, I think it's wrong!


----------



## BubsMom17

I had horrible RLP today! Really yanked the left side just stretching at my desk at work... It's all sore now...


----------



## Dazed125

hayleyE said:


> can i join! :) baby number 4 due November 11th :flower:

Welcome! Are you finding out if this one is a boy or girl?


----------



## rachael872211

I have put on about 10lb + I stopped weighing myself! But will this week. I'm just in denial. Lol. 

I'm also desperate to find out gender. I really hate not knowing and constantly wondering. You guys on team yellow have so much patience. 

I had a horrible thought last night that all the baby stuff in the loft was going to be chewed to bit by mice or covered in mould :-\ I had a sudden urge to get it all out and then I feel asleep. Lol. 

Really feeling for u guys with back pain/hip pain. Is there any like pregnancy yoga that might help? Pain relief in pregnancy does suck. X


----------



## miss_kseniya

Morning ladies

Well OH cooked dinner last night and within 5 mins of finishing it my head was down the loo....I have never been so sick in all my life. It was awful. Hoping it was a one-off and not a return of morning sickness as I didn't really have much sickness in tri1, just nausea. I told OH that his baby hates his cooking haha.

I have only been weighed once but seeing midwife on Wednesday so will see then if I have put any weight on. Will have been 6 weeks since I last saw her so sure a few pounds will have crept on by now. I try not to weigh myself more than once per month at home, and have avoided the scales since becoming pregnant.


----------



## 2nd time

Re pillow talklol I have a preg pilow from argos got it for number one vaby and have found it brilliant for all 4 so would defo recomend, I also recomend a book called my pregnancy bible it answeres every question I ever had and is a a lovely book . Re hb both my dd had 150+ hb my ds 135 so I think the hb thing work's


----------



## MandaAnda

My SPD is well and truly back. Ugh. 16 week appointment with the midwife on Tuesday was uneventful, and thankfully she found baby pretty much straight away. I've lost about 7kg from my booking appointment at 9 weeks. I'm still paranoid though because I don't feel definite movements, which I really want for reassurance. Anomaly scan is due at 19+1, and I next see a midwife at 28 weeks.

For pillows, I had a Dream Genii with my first pregnancy and have kept it. Using it this time, so I hope it helps. The bump support bits aren't too useful yet.

https://www.dreamgenii.com/images/product/large/dgplain_whitewwwtemplate.jpg


----------



## hayleyE

Dazed125 said:


> hayleyE said:
> 
> 
> can i join! :) baby number 4 due November 11th :flower:
> 
> Welcome! Are you finding out if this one is a boy or girl?Click to expand...


yes :D hopefully i will find out the 3rd june when i have my consultant appointment (thats if she tells us !) otherwise will have to wait until the 24th june for 20 week scan. not long to wait :happydance:


----------



## Blob

:hi: can I join :) feels odd because I'm soooooo much further behind everyone else :lol: due 29th November. My last baby was 14 days late so really I should just forget being due in November hehe.


----------



## hayleyE

All of mine have been late! My 1st was 14 days late my 2nd 10 days later and my third 14 days! Have been induced with all of them! i will just make November lol


----------



## MandaAnda

Welcome Blob! I think I remember you from the HB&H thread. Are you planning a home birth again this time around? x


----------



## lovehearts

Well ladies, back from my scan, unfortunately my haematoma Is still there and 2cm bigger than at 13 weeks. I'm gutted because I was really hoping that it would have shrunk so I could get back to normal with my son. I have to wait another 4 weeks to see if it shrinks or goes. I'm scared. 

Anyway, baby is a girl! I can't believe it! Had a peak in 4d too. The lady spent forever checking it was a girl, she said she doesn't like to say unless she is totally sure as it's her reputation. I just hope she holds on tight and the bleed buggers off. 

Xz


----------



## Creative

Blob said:


> :hi: can I join :) feels odd because I'm soooooo much further behind everyone else :lol: due 29th November. My last baby was 14 days late so really I should just forget being due in November hehe.

That was my due date until I got a boost at the dating scan.
Lots of the later november ladies havn't discovered the group yet!


----------



## brinib

The weight gain calculator says I'm under, but it's misleading, because I lost a few pounds in the first trimester, so even though I have only gained maybe 2 pounds, it's really in addition to re-gaining another 3. Plus, with my last pregnancy I didn't gain that much early on but still ended up gaining almost 40 pounds overall so I'm not in a hurry!

I still am not feeling very good-- fits of retching, tired, super cranky and in addition, now I have heartburn. Blah. 

re: gender, yes when I had DS 9/10 pregnant people I knew also had boys. Almost makes me believe in the Chinese Gender predictor, except it was wrong with DS ;)


----------



## Gemie

Hi newbies :hi: hayleyE where about in the west mids are you? I'm in old hill :) x


----------



## Blob

MandaAnda said:


> Welcome Blob! I think I remember you from the HB&H thread. Are you planning a home birth again this time around? x

Yup :cloud9: was possibly the best experience of my life I NEED to repeat it. As soon as she was born I said 'I want to do it again' quite scared I might become adicted hehe. You planning one too??

My first was early (only just) then to have my second late was pants also first was a very short labour and the second was loooooong shows how different they all are :dohh:


----------



## jammers77

For lower back/hip pain, I use a yoga ball and rock back and forth on it. It's very gentle and keeps things moving fluidly. Also, I hear that swimming is excellent for SPD and hip/back pain. I've had a lot of lower back pain and have been prescribed a lumbar belt. I haven't gotten it yet (was waiting to hit deductible--which I have now, so I'll get it soon).


----------



## MandaAnda

Blob said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Blob! I think I remember you from the HB&H thread. Are you planning a home birth again this time around? x
> 
> Yup :cloud9: was possibly the best experience of my life I NEED to repeat it. As soon as she was born I said 'I want to do it again' quite scared I might become adicted hehe. You planning one too??
> 
> My first was early (only just) then to have my second late was pants also first was a very short labour and the second was loooooong shows how different they all are :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes, definitely. I've learned so much more since then. I didn't birth at home the first time, even though I'd planned to, as there was very thick meconium when my hindwaters went, which set labour going. I knew they'd want to see me in hospital, and I felt they'd want to keep me in. I did have him naturally, and he was fine - but it was a fight. Hoping for nothing so exciting this time but rather a relaxed birth at home in the pool. :thumbup:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi all, I hope you are all well. Sorry I've been MIA but things have been a bit hectic between starting a new job a fortnight ago, trying to hide my early bump (WTF!!), still coping with MS and tiredness, and a few money and relationship problems blah blah, you get the picture....


Hopefully I'll get back to normal soon, I can now only get online in the evening as social networking sites are banned in my work. I can only catch up in the evenings after the evening routines are completed :cloud9:


----------



## Gemie

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi all, I hope you are all well. Sorry I've been MIA but things have been a bit hectic between starting a new job a fortnight ago, trying to hide my early bump (WTF!!), still coping with MS and tiredness, and a few money and relationship problems blah blah, you get the picture....
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll get back to normal soon, I can now only get online in the evening as social networking sites are banned in my work. I can only catch up in the evenings after the evening routines are completed :cloud9:

Nice to see you back :)

I still have ms too... Well no so much sickness as. Nausea especially if I've not eaten:wacko:

Hope your relationship problems rent too serious :(


----------



## hayleyE

Gemie said:


> Hi newbies :hi: hayleyE where about in the west mids are you? I'm in old hill :) x


Im from Coventry :) not to far from you :D


----------



## Blob

Hope you get one this time MandaAnda :flower: glad you got your natural birth though, tabs was born in hospital and I think it helped for having Rosalie at home? 

Angelserenity hope you're doing sounds like you have a lot going on :hugs:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Sarah, I'm jealous of you and others about your homebirths :baby:. I ended up having an 'accelerated' birth with my DS and in hindsight it worked out for the best as he got stuck coming out (he came out superman style with his arm above his head and therefore for stuck the little rascal). I'm not allowed a home birth this time either as I'm high risk, I already asked so I could get the decision settled in my head early :growlmad::cry:.

I take it you are going to try for another home birth this time?


Things with my DH involve the demon drink (him) but we are trying to work it out. It's tough really tough as it has affected our marriage for the past 7 years but it has come to a head. I don't know if I'll end up a single parent or not, at the moment I just need a breather to recuperate mentally and see what happens. It never rains but it pours!


Have a good weekend all xo


----------



## Dazed125

Blob said:


> :hi: can I join :) feels odd because I'm soooooo much further behind everyone else :lol: due 29th November. My last baby was 14 days late so really I should just forget being due in November hehe.

Welcome! I'm due near the end of November too x


----------



## sunnysun

Blob said:


> :hi: can I join :) feels odd because I'm soooooo much further behind everyone else :lol: due 29th November. My last baby was 14 days late so really I should just forget being due in November hehe.



Blob, I'm the 29th November too! A d I don't know which way to go either as I feel so behind everyone else here!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Sunny and Blob, I'll probably end up with an October baby but I'm staying a November Sparkler :winkwink:. My DS was born on the 5th November so you never know it might also be a 3rd birthday present for him if the doctors let me go a little later :baby:.


You're not that far behind and at if this is your first pregnancy at least you can read up on what to expect in the following couple of weeks on here:flower: xo


----------



## peanutmomma

wow long day for me! we went to a farmer's market early this morning then to a lot of different garden type stores. Bought some pretty flowers, and a few cheap movies. It has been real chilly ALL day :(! I swear my bump grew today! LOL It looks so huge atm, but maybe it is from all of the walking since 8 am today and we just got home and settled 20 minutes ago! I look so obviously pregnant today. I am happy for that, but OMG I have been waddling when I walk and I can't walk very fast as it kills my back. I will have my 17 week onion size baby bump picture posted in the morning, or later tonight on the bump thread! You all need to tell me HONESTLY if I look noticeably pregnant or just a little extra belly. It's okay if you say the later I swear. LOL 

*Tower*- where are you? You have not posted even in quite a few days hope you are okay


----------



## lovehearts

I was also thinking about tower, I haven't seen her around for a while. I hope she's ok. 

So there is 4 of us from the west mids in here! Small world. 

Welcome to new ladies :flower: 

After finding out my placenta was anterior yesterday I am pretty sure I am feeling movement, more like shifting rather than actual kicks. 

Xx


----------



## hayleyE

i dont know if i have felt baby move? i thought i did yesterday morning then nothing all day! i wonder if my placenta is preventing me from feeling anything? Do they tell you at your 20 weeks scan if it is anterior ? you would think i could remember seen as i only had a baby 22 months ago! lol X 

thank you for the hello's , looking forward to chatting to you all :D


----------



## lovehearts

I think they will tell you if you ask, it will probably say in your notes though on your scan report xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hello new ladies :)

I had an awesome day yesterday. Me and OH decided we would get married when we found out we were expecting and are hoping to do it before baby arrives. Well, he officially proposed last night so I have a lovely sparkly ring and a big grin to match! Was so lovely.

Hope everyone is ok. Lovely new scan pics on here xx


----------



## Blob

AngelSerenity said:


> Sarah, I'm jealous of you and others about your homebirths :baby:. I ended up having an 'accelerated' birth with my DS and in hindsight it worked out for the best as he got stuck coming out (he came out superman style with his arm above his head and therefore for stuck the little rascal). I'm not allowed a home birth this time either as I'm high risk, I already asked so I could get the decision settled in my head early :growlmad::cry:.
> 
> I take it you are going to try for another home birth this time?
> 
> 
> Things with my DH involve the demon drink (him) but we are trying to work it out. It's tough really tough as it has affected our marriage for the past 7 years but it has come to a head. I don't know if I'll end up a single parent or not, at the moment I just need a breather to recuperate mentally and see what happens. It never rains but it pours!
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend all xo

I'm thinking you mean me right? :blush: how come you're high risk this time? Did you need help getting him out :( is it a case of arguing for your hb or is it something youre not happy doing because it makes sense? 

Sorry about drink and your husband that's really tough :( so hard when you can't control what they do and it's only really on them and all you can do is be the support :hugs: hope you manage to get it sorted lovely.

HayleyE I got told at my 12 week scan, I think more because she thought it was odd that with all 3 of mine I've had an anterior placenta. It's a pain if you want to get good scans pictures or 3d scans because they are all blurry. 

Miss_ksenia congratulations :yipee: that's brillaint news!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

happy Sunday ladies
*Miss_k*- congrats on the official proposal!! :happydance::happydance:
*Teacup* and I are Onions today!!! Whoot-whoot! go onion babies LOL :baby::winkwink:

I love the picture of the bump Teacup mine was just added too. I was feeling big yesterday and told my father-in-law this he chuckled and said, "Oh , honey, you are just starting to get bigger. You just wait." He then proceeded to show me how far ut he feels my belly will get WOW!! 
Anyways, thus far today it is gloomy and chilly. I hope it warms up some as DH and I wanted to Grill for the holiday weekend! I also need to r=transplant my flowers I bought yesterday today too!


----------



## Dazed125

miss_kseniya said:


> Hello new ladies :)
> 
> I had an awesome day yesterday. Me and OH decided we would get married when we found out we were expecting and are hoping to do it before baby arrives. Well, he officially proposed last night so I have a lovely sparkly ring and a big grin to match! Was so lovely.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Lovely new scan pics on here xx

Congrats Miss K, that's brilliant news xxx


----------



## babymonkey18

Yay! Congrats miss k :) :)! 

Peanut, I hope you get some nice weather this wknd. It's zero clouds here today but a bit chilly. I might fb msg you about your garden. As you know we just moved to a house and I really want one :)


----------



## peanutmomma

*babymonkey*- I will gladly share our experience with our garden thus far. It is currently raining hard here :(


----------



## gardenofedens

hayleyE said:


> i dont know if i have felt baby move? i thought i did yesterday morning then nothing all day! i wonder if my placenta is preventing me from feeling anything? Do they tell you at your 20 weeks scan if it is anterior ? you would think i could remember seen as i only had a baby 22 months ago! lol X
> 
> thank you for the hello's , looking forward to chatting to you all :D

I swear I felt baby kick almost a week ago but nothing since. I keep meaning to pull out the doppler and make sure everything is okay...maybe this afternoon...

It's crazy how much I've forgotten and I just delivered my daughter almost ten months ago!,i feel like I'm huge already too and I know I've got a long way to go still!



miss_kseniya said:


> Hello new ladies :)
> 
> I had an awesome day yesterday. Me and OH decided we would get married when we found out we were expecting and are hoping to do it before baby arrives. Well, he officially proposed last night so I have a lovely sparkly ring and a big grin to match! Was so lovely.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Lovely new scan pics on here xx

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Gemie

Congrats miss_k!!! Fb feeling isn't it :) :) :)


----------



## lovehearts

Congrats miss k! Xx


----------



## pa2k84

Is anyone at similar stage to me and feeling nothing? Have felt no movement yet (although i know still a little early) and have never found heartbeat using angelcare monitor although can hear rushing placenta sound. I know there is a baby there as had scan just at that odd inbetween stage where have no symptoms yet nothing else either. Trying not to worry but can't help it!


----------



## sunnysun

Thank you angel!

Congrats Missk K, exciting times ahead for you!


Ladies my placenta is posterior, does anyone know what it means?


----------



## Blob

Sunny It just means its at the back - its most common to be there :) 

I didn't feel movements until nearer 19 weeks with my two :flower: though i do still feel sick so I have symptoms normally until about the same time.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Thanks ladies.

I don't think I'm really feeling much movement yet *pa2k84*. I have had a few moments that make me think it could be baby but then it could be gas, lol.

*Peanut* can't believe you're an onion now. This second tri is flying by for me!


----------



## pa2k84

Thank you will try to stop worrying, have midwife appointment weds so hopefully will hear heartbeat then


----------



## rachael872211

Congrats Miss K - fantastic news! 

Everything is going so quickly! What week does 3rd Trimester begin? 

I got the double buggy today! I got a 360 nipper after researching lots on what would suit us best. I'm so excited  I'm going to give it a little test tomorrow with Lennie and a doll! lol. x


----------



## jammers77

pa2k84 said:


> Is anyone at similar stage to me and feeling nothing? Have felt no movement yet (although i know still a little early) and have never found heartbeat using angelcare monitor although can hear rushing placenta sound. I know there is a baby there as had scan just at that odd inbetween stage where have no symptoms yet nothing else either. Trying not to worry but can't help it!

I most feel baby when I have something really sweet, like some OJ or cake or something like that. After a meal is when it really kicks up a shine. Also, I have the same monitor you have, and I've found baby's HB waaaay over to the left down low. Almost over onto my leg. Today HB was right on my pubic bone, just left of center. I can also hear movement using the doppler. Sounds like baby's kicking the doppler.

You'll get there soon. You may be feeling the movement but don't realize that it's the baby. Try having some OJ or even eat a meal and then lie down on your back on the sofa or on your bed half an hour later and see if you feel any little flutters down low. You may feel them in the center, to the left, or to the right.


----------



## jammers77

rachael872211 said:


> Congrats Miss K - fantastic news!
> 
> Everything is going so quickly! What week does 3rd Trimester begin?
> 
> I got the double buggy today! I got a 360 nipper after researching lots on what would suit us best. I'm so excited  I'm going to give it a little test tomorrow with Lennie and a doll! lol. x

Well, third trimester boards say week 27, but I'm one of those who says 26. lol If you divide 40 by 3, you get 13.3, so I count every 13 weeks for the trimesters. Here on BnB they go with 14 weeks per trimester. I guess that the extra two weeks (14 x 3 = 42) also calculates in those who go two weeks late. I still say 13 per trimester though. :haha:


----------



## babymonkey18

Pa2k, i am right there with you. I am too early to feel anything. I don't even have a mini bump yet showing above my pubic bone. Symptoms have subsided. I know it's hard not to worry, but I think we're just lucky to be feeling good :)


----------



## Blob

Wish I didn't have a bump yet :rofl:


----------



## babymonkey18

I'm a lemon! (hey, isn't that smaller than a peach?)


----------



## Dazed125

I felt conned by the peach/lemon change over too!! Xx


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm an orange this week!  And two weeks until our gender scan!!!! Yipppeeeee!


----------



## zowiey

Hey ladies :wave: hello & welcome to all the new ladies :) we've grown so much!

Miss K, Congratulations!! What fab news! So next year a new baba & a wedding! Xxx

My bump seems to have definitely popped, there's no hiding it now! Still getting a lot of cramping, but I guess that's to be expected. We've been buying quite a few bits & bobs and my collection is growing nicely :) it makes me so happy, I sit in what will be the nursery just looking at the clothes, day dreaming!

Blob & sunnysun, I'm a Nov imposter ;) I'll actually have my babies in Oct, but I like it here so I'm staying put!

How's everyone doing with cravings etc? I cannot get enough jacket potatoes! Which is funny as I wasn't particularly keen on them before. But it has to be Jacket, no butter, cheese & a big salad! I guess there's worse things to crave?!

Hope everyone has had a lovely holiday weekend? I want the warm weather to stay, last weeks hail & rain was bloody miserable.


----------



## peanutmomma

oh Zowiey- you seem to be having a great time. I have not had any actual cravings. I sometimes may want certain flavored potato chips with a meal, but no cravings. I still struggle to eat three meals a day as i am just not hungry :(. 
It has rained ALL weekend here and right at the moment it is storming and dark out. So, our holiday weekend definitely didn't go as planned LOL

8 Days til our anomoly and gender scan :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

Fun in the sun with my babies this weekend im shattered now though lol midwife tommorow with all three kids in tow should be fun


----------



## hayleyE

Good evening ladies :) Congratulations Miss K :) 

I posted the other day how i hadn't felt baby move , but today boy has that changed i have felt wriggling most of the day and lots of bubble feelings too! 

I have different cravings every day! today i really really really want a packet of revels! lol


----------



## grich2011

Hi ladies I was just wondering if anyone has had morning sickness like once a week in the second trimester, I only had it about 3 times in the first and not it seems one morning each week it comes for a little bit and then is gone. I thought I wouldn't have this now :/


----------



## rachael872211

I find when I drink something cold I get some reaction from the baby. 

I keep craving coke! Normally not that bothered at all but I'm definitely craving sweet things this pregnancy despite not normally having a sweet tooth. X


----------



## Dazed125

My morning sickness is gone now but I do have a much weaker stomach than normal and find myself gagging quite a lot. Hope yours goes soon xx


----------



## Blob

I'm only coming up to 14 weeks so still feeling sick, I expect to for a while yet 16-19 weeks I think mine starts to go.

I want everything bad :( very very rare steak, pâté and Brie oh and apparently feta is bad...can't keep track.


----------



## Gemie

I hate the angel sounds monitor, they're rubbish IMO I bought one with poppy as everyone rated them but after using a hibebe and hearing lo every time I listen I highly rate these, so reassuring and worth the money x


----------



## BubsMom17

I wish I felt more movement, too. I get a little flutter or rolling feeling, or just some pokey proddy sensations, but it's few and far between. I am just getting anxious... 10 days until my scan! 
I wish I felt movement as often as I felt Braxton-Hicks...


----------



## cassafrass

Last night and today lots of moving around in there ! And when I lay on my left side bean doesn't like it and lets me know lol ... hope all is well with everyone today .. rainy lazy day here for me and ds .. watching sprout &#9829; days like this with him


----------



## lovehearts

Spent almost 4 hours in hospital today! Had dark brown discharge this morning so I went in to be checked. Cervix is closed, no sign of bleeding from inside, listened to babys heartbeat and she was fine. So we are non the wiser. Im pretty sure its from the area of bleed on my scan. Hopefully its a sign its clearing up now. Im to go back in if it gets heavier. I see my midwife tomorrow. xx


----------



## Angeltk42

Well I'm glad lo is ok Lovely.... Sorry you had the scare though! How terrifying!

AFM I have my doctors appointment today. Hoping and praying all my bloodwork was good and that LO is doing good in there. Although I'm pretty sure she/he was kicking/poking me this morning as I took my shower! lol 

Haven't been feeling her/him too much lately so it was nice to feel the jab! 

Who knew we would like to be poked and kicked! :rofl:


----------



## cassafrass

Thinking about you love!! Hope its a good sign 

Angel lo loves when I take a bath too!!


----------



## peanutmomma

I am so glad that all of you are feeling movements Ladies. I am quite jealous I must say! :( I have only felt something once over a week ago and it may have been trapped gas I can not say for any certainty as it was so low and on the right. I just have the sudden uncomfy jabs of pain that I think are RLP! I hope I feel something before the first kick I feel. If not then I hope baby will kick hard the first time and maybe by 21 weeks? 

Lovely- I am so sorry for your bleeding scare today! :( Glad baby is okay though. Maybe you are right and it was just the bleed fixing itself. 

I have emailed Tower I will send her another PM on here and hope she responds soon. I am missing her and hoping she is okay! 
I wish I has some sunshine here today. It is supposed to rain until Sunday June 2nd!! 
I am going to try to get some more done on the soon-to-be nursery again today. When DH gets home I plan to move the booksheves out of the hall and into the room and the fish aquarium in the room into the hall. I also want to rearrange out bedroom to so we have more room in case we decide that we will get a bassinet and have baby in there for a short period. I doubt we will though as they are too expensive! But, this week I want to get all of the big stuff moved into place. That way when we get back from our little trip the 10th ans 11th with the crib that will be the last furniture, I hope, we will have to move. 
Question, do I have to have an actual changing table?


----------



## BubsMom17

peanutmomma said:


> I am so glad that all of you are feeling movements Ladies. I am quite jealous I must say! :( I have only felt something once over a week ago and it may have been trapped gas I can not say for any certainty as it was so low and on the right. I just have the sudden uncomfy jabs of pain that I think are RLP! I hope I feel something before the first kick I feel. If not then I hope baby will kick hard the first time and maybe by 21 weeks?
> 
> Lovely- I am so sorry for your bleeding scare today! :( Glad baby is okay though. Maybe you are right and it was just the bleed fixing itself.
> 
> I have emailed Tower I will send her another PM on here and hope she responds soon. I am missing her and hoping she is okay!
> I wish I has some sunshine here today. It is supposed to rain until Sunday June 2nd!!
> I am going to try to get some more done on the soon-to-be nursery again today. When DH gets home I plan to move the booksheves out of the hall and into the room and the fish aquarium in the room into the hall. I also want to rearrange out bedroom to so we have more room in case we decide that we will get a bassinet and have baby in there for a short period. I doubt we will though as they are too expensive! But, this week I want to get all of the big stuff moved into place. That way when we get back from our little trip the 10th ans 11th with the crib that will be the last furniture, I hope, we will have to move.
> Question, do I have to have an actual changing table?

Peanut - I never had a changing table, but we had a Pack N' Play. I don't know if you know what those are... they are play pens, but they have an attachable bassinet on top for newborns, but my son used it until he was 4 months. We were able to put it in the room with us until we felt comfortable with him being in his own room in his crib. BUT the pack n' play also has an attachable/removable changing station! It also has wheels so I could move it all over the house with me for his naps or play time, etc. 
When he got too big for the changing station, I just used his changing pad on the floor or the couch. I'm sure a changing table is convenient, but we just had no room for one.
I'm not sure if the Pack N' Play was more expensive than a bassinet, but you can use it for MUCH MUCH MUCH longer than a bassinet!


----------



## 2nd time

Well I had my midwife app today I have lost 4kg or about13lb since I booked in, she could not find lo hb for ages which was a bit worrying and my bp was80/40 which is abit low. My pregnancy heart condition has returned but apart from all that rubbish it was good I think a lot is to do with the stress of losing my mum. On the brite side things can only get better

Re changing table I have always used a mat on the floor its cheaper and baby cant fall off


----------



## gardenofedens

Yea, the pack and plays are fantastic. DD slept in hers until she reached the 15 pound weight limit...somewhere around 5 months. You definitely don't have to have a changing table. With dd, I bought everything that was multi functional so her dresser is also a changing table, her crib converts to a toddler bed and then to a twin bed, her swing is also a bouncy seat, and her high chair converts to a booster seat. The pieces weren't any more expensive up front and they'll last way longer. I rarely actually use the changing table though, I typically just change her diaper on the living room floor since thats where we spend the most time rather than go to her room.


----------



## Angeltk42

This is my first LO but I have helped raise friends kids, cousins kids, nieces and nephews and NONE of them have ever used their changing table! lol Floor, couch, nearest flat surface! lol If you get a dresser/changing table at least it will be practicle. The only thing that is kinda cool about a changing table is that it's like a bookcase in some instances and can hold the diapes wipes and essentials but you can go to ikea and buy a cheap bookcase for that stuff and save yourself the hassel.


----------



## jammers77

Definitely no need for a changing table. We always used a dresser we already had and just slapped on one of the diaper changing pads that you can buy at a store. It's the same changing pad that goes on a diaper changing station (with the high walls on the pad), just put on a dresser. I wasn't able to change LOs diapers on the floor after they were first born because I had sections with each one, so changing on the dresser was very handy and much more comfy on my tummy.


----------



## 2nd time

jammers77 said:


> Definitely no need for a changing table. We always used a dresser we already had and just slapped on one of the diaper changing pads that you can buy at a store. It's the same changing pad that goes on a diaper changing station (with the high walls on the pad), just put on a dresser. I wasn't able to change LOs diapers on the floor after they were first born because I had sections with each one, so changing on the dresser was very handy and much more comfy on my tummy.

Good point if you have stitches or a section the floor might not be that practical


----------



## zowiey

Oh lovehearts, what a scare that must have been? Hope it all stops, & like you say was just growing bubba pushing out the blood. Big :hugs:

Hope tower is ok peanut, it's good that you both keep in touch so much, so we know how she's doing.

2nd time, hope you're doing ok? Will you have to have extra monitoring for your heart condition?

I've received some twin books today from a lovely lady I met on bnb, so I'm going to make an ovaltine & get snuggly in bed with them :)


----------



## 2nd time

zowiey said:


> Oh lovehearts, what a scare that must have been? Hope it all stops, & like you say was just growing bubba pushing out the blood. Big :hugs:
> 
> Hope tower is ok peanut, it's good that you both keep in touch so much, so we know how she's doing.
> 
> 2nd time, hope you're doing ok? Will you have to have extra monitoring for your heart condition?
> 
> I've received some twin books today from a lovely lady I met on bnb, so I'm going to make an ovaltine & get snuggly in bed with them :)

Thanks hope you enjoy your twin books, I get the same heart thing everytime I get pregnant last time I had lots of tests an stuff but they dont seem too concerned , its just me being weird lol


----------



## MandaAnda

I just put the change mat on top of a chest of drawers, and I only used it dressing him in the mornings or at bath time of an evening. During the day, I just laid him on the footstool (a big ottoman type) or on the sofa for a nappy change.


----------



## Angeltk42

My doc appt was today everything went great! Heard HB (they found it quickly too) guess LO finally popped out from behind my pubic bone! Found him/her kinda high near belly button! HB 155... Finally got my anatomy/gender scan date for 2 weeks from today on 6/11! Woohoo! 

Also told my boss I was prego finally she was really nice about it then gossiped about me 15 mins later on the phone to another coworker smh lol whate ER just relieved its all out in the open!


----------



## cassafrass

ONE WEEK TIL WE FIND OUT WHAT WE'RE HAVING AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

I'm just a little excited ... =]


----------



## BubsMom17

Angel - Lol about your boss... *smh* Whatever... Just play dumb and stay sweet. 
Are you able to hear lo's HB with your monitor at home now?


----------



## BubsMom17

Ugghhh... I have the munchies. I am nauseated but want to snack. I want pop-tarts. And mango... And cereal. I ate an Italian sausage pita for dinner with grilled veggies. I'm also so thirsty. Should I indulge?


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Angel - Lol about your boss... *smh* Whatever... Just play dumb and stay sweet.
> Are you able to hear lo's HB with your monitor at home now?

Right my boss is an ass! And funny you should ask not really! I tried this evening thinking ok baby is right there but I think for some reason my Doppler isn't picking up the HB I hear it faintly but it doesn't register on screen to show me the # but I def hear it lightly. Today at doc it was loud and clear. I can't win lol




BubsMom17 said:


> Ugghhh... I have the munchies. I am nauseated but want to snack. I want pop-tarts. And mango... And cereal. I ate an Italian sausage pita for dinner with grilled veggies. I'm also so thirsty. Should I indulge?

Indulge! ;)


----------



## grich2011

I had my appointment today when the doctor put the doppler on my belly the heartbeat was there right away :) scheduled my ultrasound I will have it on the 10th I cant wait even though we are staying team yellow it will still be great to see the baby!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Morning everyone.

I've got my 16 week midwife appointment tonight. We get to listen to the heartbeat for the first time yay. Have seen it at both scans but not heard it yet and we decided in the end not to buy a doppler as I knew I would just use it too much and worry if I struggled to find baby with it. Feels like it's been so long since the last scan 4 weeks ago so should tie me over nicely until I am feeling more movement than I am now, and our gender scan is only 4 weeks away too :)

*Lovehearts* what a scary thing to happen. Glad everything seems ok though. These babies love to test our nerves don't they!

*Angel* your boss sounds like a right arse! I hate people like that.

Hope everyone else is ok? Big hugs if anyone needs one.


----------



## peanutmomma

Good Morning all you lovely ladies :). Hope everyone is great today. It isn't raining for a change here! Hoping the sun may come out later.

So, I talked with DH and instead of a changing table he is going to build this awesome looking dresser with an attachment on part of it for a changing table. That way Peanut has a dresser for a real long time out of it too! it will have shelves and drawers on it and all his design. He is so great I swear LOL. 

I went to the store yesterday, Wal-Mart, and bought a new bathing suit as I can not find mine from 2 years ago. I would have had to buy a new one anyways as my boobies are much larger. I decided to go with a bikini as I think all of the pregnant ladies in bikinis are wonderful looking. It gives us all a wonderful excuse to not have the perfect body to be wearing one, right? Well, I have always barely fit into a small top always, and I tried a medium thinking that I knew my breast size is obviously up. I couldn't get the cups over my boobs LOL. So, I went with large. I showed DH when he got home. He decided to take pictures of me. I actually love the pictures, but I didn't know the world saw me like this!! :dohh: I will post the picture on here for you all to see. I really seriously thought my belly was not noticeably pregnant even though you all and DH said it was. Sorry, I think we will sugar coat things a little so as to keep everyone in great spirits and that is totally fine with me as we all need positive support right now. But, Holy Bananas I have a belly LOL and pretty boobs :thumbup:

Okay, enough of me being silly one last note on it. I actually laughed out loud when I was trying it on because I couldn't believe how Cute I felt. The fitting room attendants could hear me too LOL :blush:

No word from Tower yet, I am going to look into my email account and see if her phone number is on it as she emails me from her phone. I may send her a text to see if I can get a response! :nope:

6 days and 2.5 hours til scan and HOPEFULLY Peanut reveals his/her sex to us!!!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hayleyE

Hey ladies hope you are all well :) 

Had my 16 week MW appointment today and heard lil bubs heartbeat <3 on the down side i have very low iron and low blood pressure! She said i should be feeling like poo but with running around after 3 lively boys i just dont feel it anymore lol I have a consultant appointment on monday with a scan eeekk! Hopefully i can find out the sex before my 20 week scan! I reckon its a boy! :D 

With regards to a changing table i have never used one , after about a month i never even used my changing mat! i always did them on my legs! 

I hope Tower is ok xx

Peanutmomma your bump is cute! i have a nice bump coming along but im growing a kim Kardashian butt!


----------



## BubsMom17

Morning ladies! So happy everyone is having good midwife appts. :) So many scans coming up! It's going to be so exciting to find out what everyone is having!

So yeah... Holy boobs, Batman! I think I grew overnight... had a hard time fitting into my bra this morning, so looks like it's time to power-up, as they say... D-Cups here we come! Woo-hoo! Being a small C my whole life, this is a big upgrade! BUT when I was nursing, I hit the DD mark! It was unreal... even the lactation consultant asked if they were real... I was shocked! I was like, "Yes, they are real, and yes, they are engorged, so plllllease hellllp me!!!!!" They went back down... and down... and down... but, not they are UP again! I will enjoy while I can.

They are also crazy veiny. I mentioned it to my friend on Sunday. Just saying how my boobs don't look like mine anymore. They are all veins and areola... She then said, "Well your boobs have always been veiny." HUH??? She insisted my veins have always been apparent through my chest... I was surprised she would say that... oh well. As we all know, our bodies are on display and prepped for comments and criticism while pregnant, even when people don't have bad intentions... oh well. Let it bounce off my ample chest.


----------



## 2nd time

Nice bump peanut I had to go dr today thought I had toothache but turns out to be sinusitis so got antibiotics. Not to worry lol


----------



## peanutmomma

2nd time said:


> Nice bump peanut I had to go dr today thought I had toothache but turns out to be sinusitis so got antibiotics. Not to worry lol

I am waiting for my new dental insurqance card to come in the mail so I can go get two cavities and a broken tooth fixed. Hoping it will come very soon


----------



## BubsMom17

Ugghhh... the dentist. Confession here... I haven't gone since 2007! I have been paying for dental insurance since 2007 and haven't used it since... I have a fear of it... But not cuz the dentist scares me per se. Everytime I go, I end up having to pay a lot of money out of pocket because dental insurance sucks and only covers up to a certain portion. Going to the dentist for me is like pooring money down the toilet. I have so many fillings I don't really know how I could even have cavities at this point since so many of my teeth are just full of metal. But they always find SOMETHING. I know it isn't an excuse, and I have to suck it up and go... It is important to maintain dental health in pregnancy for higher risk of infection, I know that... I take GREAT care of my teeth though! I floss EVERY day and brush two-three time a day. My gums never bleed and my teeth never hurt. I just hope maybe this once I will escape the dentist with just a cleaning...


----------



## saphiresky

I had my 16wk midwife appt today at my local gp office. All is well with me, yaye! And git to gear babies heartbeat for the first time, a lovely sound! I might need to borrow my works one next weekend and show husband cos he wasn't with me today. 4weeks till 20wk scan (on my birthday woohoo) and 6wks till midwife needs to see me again.

I can't believe my uterus is half way between belly button and pubic bone. I still don't feel my uterus, but I'm a bit flabby... I think I can feel some fluttery movement now this week. But nothing consistent. 

I hav got my to do list sorted, now just need to get started on it...


----------



## Gemie

Hi girls sorry I've not been round lately we have been away for a few days to Wales with a toddler going through the terrible 2's omgosh they aren't wrong when they say terrible!! Never had this with my son but my daughter has been a terror :dohh: not had much time to come online.

I have my '16 week' appt tomorrow xx


----------



## peanutmomma

the only reason I plan to go to the dentist is that the state insurance covers fillings and cleanings in pregnancy. Otherwise last time I went was 2011 to have a tooth pulled and it cost me $250


----------



## BubsMom17

Gemie said:


> Hi girls sorry I've not been round lately we have been away for a few days to Wales with a toddler going through the terrible 2's omgosh they aren't wrong when they say terrible!! Never had this with my son but my daughter has been a terror :dohh: not had much time to come online.
> 
> I have my '16 week' appt tomorrow xx

Terrible 2's are no joke... my son went through a VERY rough phase... he seems to be growing out of it a bit, finally... [-o&lt;


----------



## pa2k84

BubsMom17 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls sorry I've not been round lately we have been away for a few days to Wales with a toddler going through the terrible 2's omgosh they aren't wrong when they say terrible!! Never had this with my son but my daughter has been a terror :dohh: not had much time to come online.
> 
> I have my '16 week' appt tomorrow xx
> 
> Terrible 2's are no joke... my son went through a VERY rough phase... he seems to be growing out of it a bit, finally... [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Umm how old is your son. I went through terrible twos and got through other end but now he has hit 3 WOW give me back my 2 year old anyday!!


----------



## BubsMom17

pa2k84 said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls sorry I've not been round lately we have been away for a few days to Wales with a toddler going through the terrible 2's omgosh they aren't wrong when they say terrible!! Never had this with my son but my daughter has been a terror :dohh: not had much time to come online.
> 
> I have my '16 week' appt tomorrow xx
> 
> Terrible 2's are no joke... my son went through a VERY rough phase... he seems to be growing out of it a bit, finally... [-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> Umm how old is your son. I went through terrible twos and got through other end but now he has hit 3 WOW give me back my 2 year old anyday!!Click to expand...

He is three and four months. Now, he still has his days when he is beast, but they are becoming less frequent. Between 22 and 38 months were ROUGH! Like I said, things are NOT perfect, but the days are becoming more tolerable.


----------



## Dream.dream

Who do I talk to about getting my name put under the due dates in the first post?


----------



## pa2k84

OK that gives me hope :happydance:


----------



## MandaAnda

Dream.dream said:


> Who do I talk to about getting my name put under the due dates in the first post?

That'll be Gemie, I believe.


----------



## Foxy37

how are all you novembers feeling xxx


----------



## BubsMom17

Foxy37 said:


> how are all you novembers feeling xxx

Hormonal! LOL! Still battling some nausea here (not bad, no vomiting but general yucky nausea), crazy mutant boobs, and I am cursed with the headache monster. :( How about you???


----------



## peanutmomma

I just feel achey a lot of the time and wanting to feel movement. I am so impatient LOL


----------



## babymonkey18

Finally have internet after a week without. so many posts I want to respond to (i will when I get on the cpu)! Anyway, definitely battling the headache monster today, as well. Ouch. I bought am iced coffee to try and kill it with caffeine and I feel kind of hyped up bc I never drink this stuff anymore!!


----------



## mmmanna

I am due November 28th! Getting really excited to start feeling our little bean move.


----------



## brinib

Bubs and Gemie- I am so scared of the terrible twos-- my 16 month old definitely has his tantrum-y moments and baby 2 is due when he is 21 months!! Yikes.

I am still dealing with intermittent nausea, indigestion and fatigue. Also feeling kind of sad and disconnected the last few days-- thought it was pregnancy but it occurred to me today it may be because DS just weaned finally and I may be suffering from oxytocin withdrawls. Hopefully it will clear up soon. 

I don't have another MW appt until 18 weeks, so just waiting. Had a message from the genetic counselor saying the downs results were "good news" but haven't been able to get in touch with her yet.


----------



## gardenofedens

I don't have my next mw apt til 24 weeks!! Seems ages and ages away! So different from with dd when I was seen every 4 weeks! I was considered high risk since she was conceived under the care of an infertility specialist but this time it's normal care


----------



## miss_kseniya

Morning. Loads of us with 16 week appts either yesterday or today :)

I had mine yesterday and heartbeat sounded like a load of galloping horses which adds to my suspicion that we are having a girl. Midwife found it in about 5 seconds which helped as I was nervous she wouldn't find it (silly as I am starting to feel movement now). Anyway, all was well. Nothing in urine, BP fine, heartbeat of about 160 bpm. Now 4 weeks until the anomoly scan, 6 weeks until consultant, 9 weeks until GP then a crazy 12 weeks until midwife again. I assumed I would see her more frequently as it's my first but obviously not.

*Peanut* you look awesome in your bikini, very cute bump :)

I keep getting sharp pains for a few seconds on an off (not consistent, this is a few every day for the last few days). Can't work out if its gas pain, RLP or Braxton Hicks. Isn't it too early for BH at 16 weeks? Guess its prob just gas or RLP but annoying all the same.


----------



## Blob

Peanut you look fab :thumbup: I really wanted to go away in October so I could show off a good bump but think we will have spent all the savings on the house :( 

I'm way off feeling movements :( takes ages for me to feel movements but when I do I can also see and feel baby on the outside.

I've had BH and I'm only just 14 weeks... Seem to get earlier each time for me.

My second daughter seems to have skipped the worst of the 2s but she's not 3 until September so there is time yet ha ha


----------



## babymonkey18

Ok, you ladies are going to call me crazy, but I need some reassurance. Remember how I was complaining about gaining nearly six pounds by 13 weeks? Well I just weighed myself at 14 wks and 3 days, and lost two pounds! I have been eating the same, maybe even a little worse (getting fast food a few times) because we spent all wk moving and didn't have time, groceries, our kitchen up-and-functional, etc. I am thinking I was doing a lot of stair climbing and physical activity with tons of cleaning and carrying (light boxes). I also have been drinking more water, and I hear if you're bloating drinking more water helps. Anyway, I just got freaked out that maybe baby isn't growing or something. My next appt is 2 wks from yesterday so it's not that far and I think they will check for hb, but I am still slightly worried. I guess I just don't like seeing the loss for seemingly no reason, as I don't aversions or m/s.


----------



## jammers77

I have lost a couple of pounds sporadically twice now. It's normal for me when I'm not pregnant, and I'm sure losing a couple of pounds during pregnancy is normal, too.


----------



## Dazed125

babymonkey18 said:


> Ok, you ladies are going to call me crazy, but I need some reassurance. Remember how I was complaining about gaining nearly six pounds by 13 weeks? Well I just weighed myself at 14 wks and 3 days, and lost two pounds! I have been eating the same, maybe even a little worse (getting fast food a few times) because we spent all wk moving and didn't have time, groceries, our kitchen up-and-functional, etc. I am thinking I was doing a lot of stair climbing and physical activity with tons of cleaning and carrying (light boxes). I also have been drinking more water, and I hear if you're bloating drinking more water helps. Anyway, I just got freaked out that maybe baby isn't growing or something. My next appt is 2 wks from yesterday so it's not that far and I think they will check for hb, but I am still slightly worried. I guess I just don't like seeing the loss for seemingly no reason, as I don't aversions or m/s.

I put on 10lb by week 10!!!!! But haven't put on any and may have lost a bit since, bumps heartbeat is still racing away happily x


----------



## gardenofedens

I know what you mean baby monkey. I've still only gained 4 pounds as of now at 15.5 weeks. Before my 12 week appt I dreamed that Baby Bun wasn't growing enough because I hadn't gained enough. I'm finding it so hard to eat for three (...myself, my nursing 10mo old, and BB) as I don't generally enjoy eating. Doctor measured baby by ultrasounds just to calm my fears, thankfully!


----------



## 2nd time

So far this preg I have lost 13lbs with dd1 dd2 and ds I lost around 14lbs and they are fine plus moving house is a defo for lossing weight I would not worry


----------



## peanutmomma

Hello ladies, hope everyone is doing alright today. Still nothing from Tower :(. I am a bit late getting on here today as I was on the laptop and getting ready to hit our thread here to see what everyone was up to and the power went out! Seems, up the hill a transformer got hit in the thunder storms overnight. So, they had to shut the power to our part of the neighborhood to fix it! So, I mowed half of the lawn LOL!  The sun is thinking of coming out today and figured since DH started to mow yesterday then after 5 minutes the sky got super dark and opened up with crazy rain. Like 1.5 inches in 30 minutes. So, a lot of it! 
*AFM*- I am doing okay today I guess. Right after the power went off I called the power company to see what was up. Then I broke out the Aloe Vera Gel I just bought at the $1 store yesterday to see if it worked as well on the Doppler as everything I have read on the internet. Well, I used less than the I would with the Doppler gel itself and it worked better in my opinion! :cloud9:

I could hear so much more than usual. Well, okay, baby was quite active and squirming all oaround so that could attribute to it as well!!! :happydance:
When I lay on my back I no longer have a pudgy looking belly any longer either. There is a roundness now even laying down. So, I bet that helped too. But, wow was baby happy I think. As I could hear the movements and HB and now I am not sure if it is still a train sound or galloping horses because it was so loud it was actually making almost a beeping noise with the Doppler!!? HMMM? My poor boobies still kill and I am getting less releif. In 1st Tri I would have the bad pains, but get some relief on certain days. Now, I just have very annoying pains that get interuppted by sudden jabs of pain :( and Holy Veins Batman!! I now truly understand when I have read ladies saying their chest looks like a ROADMAP of veins!! DH said we have a self built atlas on my chest LOL 

Anyways, I am not having the severe back aches any longer so that is great news, right? I either sit as straight up as I can, or recline at least a 45 degree angle no more slouching. It helps. And another thing is I have given up on trying to cross my legs now. Seems weird to me, but I love to sit with one leg over the other. If I sit indian-style or just with my legs flat not crossed it helps too


----------



## BubsMom17

miss_kseniya said:


> I keep getting sharp pains for a few seconds on an off (not consistent, this is a few every day for the last few days). Can't work out if its gas pain, RLP or Braxton Hicks. Isn't it too early for BH at 16 weeks? Guess its prob just gas or RLP but annoying all the same.

No, it's not too early. I've been having them since 14-15 weeks. If you have an active uterus you may just feel them more than other people do also. As long as they don't cause pain or come in a pattern it's nothing to worry about. But yes, they are very annoying!


----------



## Angeltk42

TMI - I think I'm getting another yeast Infection. No itching/burning YET but a little yeast when I wiped.. I know all the signs I have had like a million of them. I just had one at the beginning of the pregnancy and was on 7 day monistat even though it had cleared up but doc saw a little yeast in my PAP results. I DO NOT want to do another 7 day.... SOOOOOO when I wasn't preggers I used to take Acidiphilus pills (1 tablet a day) usually in about a week YI would be GONE!! I have read it's safe... would you girls take it??? I don't want to call my stupid doctor because I can see it already he will say take the Monistat 7 but it's not even fully blown and i feel like I can nip it in the bud with the acidiphilus tablets.


----------



## peanutmomma

Angeltk42 said:


> TMI - I think I'm getting another yeast Infection. No itching/burning YET but a little yeast when I wiped.. I know all the signs I have had like a million of them. I just had one at the beginning of the pregnancy and was on 7 day monistat even though it had cleared up but doc saw a little yeast in my PAP results. I DO NOT want to do another 7 day.... SOOOOOO when I wasn't preggers I used to take Acidiphilus pills (1 tablet a day) usually in about a week YI would be GONE!! I have read it's safe... would you girls take it??? I don't want to call my stupid doctor because I can see it already he will say take the Monistat 7 but it's not even fully blown and i feel like I can nip it in the bud with the acidiphilus tablets.

I, unfortunatley, had many as teenager due to high blood sugars. Stop drinking anything but water and Cranberry juice, or take cranberry suppliments. No matter what change your undies twice per day and when you get out of the shower, do not rub but pat yourself dry. Don't use ANY powder as it keeps the moisture in.


----------



## jammers77

^^ What she said!! I usually get them early on with every pregnancy, but I've not had one so far. *knock on wood*


----------



## BubsMom17

I would feel comfortable taking a probiotic, plus it is supposed to help with any digestional discomfort if you have been having any. Would eating yogurt with live cultures including Acidiphilus be equivalent to taking a tablet?


----------



## gardenofedens

I had one every damn month during second and third tri with dd, my first ones ever, I had no idea what the hell was going on with the first one!! So hoping they don't come back this pregnancy!!!


----------



## Angeltk42

Thanks Peanut! I will be taking the necessary precautions in the moisture department! lol

Yeah I am going to take the probiotics because I know they work and I know they aren't going to harm. Just wanted other opinions! PLUS they will help keep away future YI's so it's WIN WIN! 

Thanks everyone!! :) Just wanted a little more reassurance!

Oh and to answer your question bubs yes eating yogurt is the same as taking tablet HOWEVER i hate yogurt lol... so thats why I take the tablets instead! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Angeltk42 said:


> Thanks Peanut! I will be taking the necessary precautions in the moisture department! lol
> 
> Yeah I am going to take the probiotics because I know they work and I know they aren't going to harm. Just wanted other opinions! PLUS they will help keep away future YI's so it's WIN WIN!
> 
> Thanks everyone!! :) Just wanted a little more reassurance!
> 
> Oh and to answer your question bubs yes eating yogurt is the same as taking tablet HOWEVER i hate yogurt lol... so thats why I take the tablets instead! :)

Oh I wasn't sure if you would have to eat like 10 yogurts a day to get the same impact as taking a tablet. I force myself to eat yogurt everyday for the health benefits, but I gag with 90% of the bites. I don't hate it, but I certainly don't eat it for fun.


----------



## xturnitoutx

hi ladies! hope you don't mind if i join in a bit late! thank you for the invitation, peanutmomma :)

i am due november 14th with our first baby. had a missed miscarriage with my first pregnancy, in nov 2012, and am still (!!) super nervous as a result. hoping to start feeling baby moving about soon!

really looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Gemie

Oh gosh I hope it gets better! My son was a dream compared to poppy I don't remember any tantrums at all :shrug:

I've booked another scan for Sunday :blush: I don't even care haha I'm craving seeing my baby again!

Hope you girls are okay :) xx

I want to eat but there is nothing I fancy and that doesn't make me gag :sick: bored with this now. :(


----------



## MandaAnda

xturnitoutx said:


> hi ladies! hope you don't mind if i join in a bit late! thank you for the invitation, peanutmomma :)
> 
> i am due november 14th with our first baby. had a missed miscarriage with my first pregnancy, in nov 2012, and am still (!!) super nervous as a result. hoping to start feeling baby moving about soon!
> 
> really looking forward to getting to know everyone!

Welcome! I lost my angel in November as well. Had she survived, I'd have been due two days ago. It's made me a lot more anxious this time around.

There's a pregnancy after a loss for November mamas, too. x https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/1754191-november-2013-rainbow-babies.html


----------



## brinib

Angeltk42 said:


> TMI - I think I'm getting another yeast Infection. No itching/burning YET but a little yeast when I wiped.. I know all the signs I have had like a million of them. I just had one at the beginning of the pregnancy and was on 7 day monistat even though it had cleared up but doc saw a little yeast in my PAP results. I DO NOT want to do another 7 day.... SOOOOOO when I wasn't preggers I used to take Acidiphilus pills (1 tablet a day) usually in about a week YI would be GONE!! I have read it's safe... would you girls take it??? I don't want to call my stupid doctor because I can see it already he will say take the Monistat 7 but it's not even fully blown and i feel like I can nip it in the bud with the acidiphilus tablets.

Yes, do take acidophilius or other probiotics. Totally safe. (You may find it isn't enough though-- I usually can nip in in the bud with those but not while pregnant. My midwife told me with my last pregnancy that because of the hormonal changes yeast is harder to get rid of in pregnancy. I think I'm on the verge of one too....)

I thought cranberry juice was for a urinary tract infection? Does it work on yeast too?


----------



## Angeltk42

brinib said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> TMI - I think I'm getting another yeast Infection. No itching/burning YET but a little yeast when I wiped.. I know all the signs I have had like a million of them. I just had one at the beginning of the pregnancy and was on 7 day monistat even though it had cleared up but doc saw a little yeast in my PAP results. I DO NOT want to do another 7 day.... SOOOOOO when I wasn't preggers I used to take Acidiphilus pills (1 tablet a day) usually in about a week YI would be GONE!! I have read it's safe... would you girls take it??? I don't want to call my stupid doctor because I can see it already he will say take the Monistat 7 but it's not even fully blown and i feel like I can nip it in the bud with the acidiphilus tablets.
> 
> Yes, do take acidophilius or other probiotics. Totally safe. (You may find it isn't enough though-- I usually can nip in in the bud with those but not while pregnant. My midwife told me with my last pregnancy that because of the hormonal changes yeast is harder to get rid of in pregnancy. I think I'm on the verge of one too....)
> 
> I thought cranberry juice was for a urinary tract infection? Does it work on yeast too?Click to expand...

 I hope It isn't super strong :( we shall see! And yeah I thought cranberry was for uti not yi


----------



## Dazed125

peanutmomma said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> TMI - I think I'm getting another yeast Infection. No itching/burning YET but a little yeast when I wiped.. I know all the signs I have had like a million of them. I just had one at the beginning of the pregnancy and was on 7 day monistat even though it had cleared up but doc saw a little yeast in my PAP results. I DO NOT want to do another 7 day.... SOOOOOO when I wasn't preggers I used to take Acidiphilus pills (1 tablet a day) usually in about a week YI would be GONE!! I have read it's safe... would you girls take it??? I don't want to call my stupid doctor because I can see it already he will say take the Monistat 7 but it's not even fully blown and i feel like I can nip it in the bud with the acidiphilus tablets.
> 
> I, unfortunatley, had many as teenager due to high blood sugars. Stop drinking anything but water and Cranberry juice, or take cranberry suppliments. No matter what change your undies twice per day and when you get out of the shower, do not rub but pat yourself dry. Don't use ANY powder as it keeps the moisture in.Click to expand...

Good advise, but if you drink cranberry juice be careful not to choose one with added sugar (most of them do) x


----------



## Creative

xturnitoutx welcome over here!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hello *turnitout* and any other new ladies I may have missed. Welcome...this is a very friendly and supportive thread so you are in good company :)

Yay to all the fruit changers today. I'm an *avocado* now, but I swear next week I'll be an onion and loads of the onions I see are smaller than the navel orange I was at 15 weeks and onion is 17 weeks. As you can see, I'm still having issues with these fruits hahaha.

Indigestion has started to kick in for me this week which is annoying. Was hoping I wouldn't get it until further along. What does everyone else take for theirs? I'm using gaviscon at the mo but it's not really helping too much.

*Angel* I know this sounds a bit gross and strange but the best tip someone gave me is to apply natural yoghurt to your lady bits when you have a YI and don't want to/can't use the cream. It's a bit messy but very cooling and the yoghurt helps to break down the infection. Might be worth a try if you can face it!


----------



## Creative

miss_kseniya said:


> Hello *turnitout* and any other new ladies I may have missed. Welcome...this is a very friendly and supportive thread so you are in good company :)
> 
> Yay to all the fruit changers today. I'm an *avocado* now, but I swear next week I'll be an onion and loads of the onions I see are smaller than the navel orange I was at 15 weeks and onion is 17 weeks. As you can see, I'm still having issues with these fruits hahaha.

I'm always querying it too and end up in the veg aisle of the supermarkets trying to size up everything.


----------



## Angeltk42

miss_kseniya said:


> Hello *turnitout* and any other new ladies I may have missed. Welcome...this is a very friendly and supportive thread so you are in good company :)
> 
> Yay to all the fruit changers today. I'm an *avocado* now, but I swear next week I'll be an onion and loads of the onions I see are smaller than the navel orange I was at 15 weeks and onion is 17 weeks. As you can see, I'm still having issues with these fruits hahaha.
> 
> Indigestion has started to kick in for me this week which is annoying. Was hoping I wouldn't get it until further along. What does everyone else take for theirs? I'm using gaviscon at the mo but it's not really helping too much.
> 
> *Angel* I know this sounds a bit gross and strange but the best tip someone gave me is to apply natural yoghurt to your lady bits when you have a YI and don't want to/can't use the cream. It's a bit messy but very cooling and the yoghurt helps to break down the infection. Might be worth a try if you can face it!

I have heard of that too!!! Never had the guts to try but luckily I'm not at the itchy/burning stage so it's not like i'm seeking relief but I can see where cold yogurt could be soothing albeit kinda gross! LOL I took probiotics today and yesterday and less yeast so i'm hoping it's working... Gotta give it at least a week though to see true results! :) 

You ladies rock because I love that I can come to you with TMI and it's perfectly ok! lol 

I'm having issues with the fruit change as well. I am a sweet potato today!!! woohooo 18 weeks. And that seems on target because I have seen some BIG Sweet Potatos BUT onion??? that was way smaller than the orange to me. IDK i see mostly small onions! 

Still love fruit change day! hahaha


----------



## peanutmomma

hello everyone- Okay Cranberry juice can be used for both UTI and YI as it flushes the kidneys out and causes less bacterial growth in the area in general. Thus, the yeast doesn't have as much to feed on. I have never heard the yogurt thing... interesting I must say.
HAppy Fruit changing to you ladies today. BubsMom changes tomorrow and a few of us on Sunday. Yippee!! I too think that the difference is kind of strange on the onion to sweet potato. If the ones who created the fruit ticker could have said, "large white onion" or something more descriptive maybe we qall wouldn't be at the store with the measuring tapes thinking how did I go from round orange to a flatter smaller onion? LOL

The sun is shining here this morning and I hope it stays around today. I need some happy weather like the warm sunlight. I am so happy it is the end of DH's work week as I can occupy my time easier on the weekends with him than during the week by myself. No huge plans or anything this weekend, but I am sure we will be outside if the weather cooperates and I know I want to go donate a bunch of stuff we don't use or clothes that don't fit to a thrift store. Then, there will be more room upstairs to move stuff around. 
I started another thread to see what everyone will guess for baby's gender before Tuesday. Two of the responders thus far have switched what they guessed at my 12 week scan mark. LOL Yet again though there is not a huge difference on guesses. It's pretty much 50/50 again LOL. Love it if you all want to guess again. If not that's okay too


----------



## BubsMom17

Angel - Sweet potato??? I wish they would stick with fruit and none of this vegetable business... Sweet potatoes are all knobby and not cute... LOL...

The only onions I have seen that are larger than navel oranges are the Sweet Vidalia onions. They regular yellow and red ones are smaller, right?


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Angel - Sweet potato??? I wish they would stick with fruit and none of this vegetable business... Sweet potatoes are all knobby and not cute... LOL...
> 
> The only onions I have seen that are larger than navel oranges are the Sweet Vidalia onions. They regular yellow and red ones are smaller, right?

Yeah sweet potato's aren't cute at all but at least they have SWEET in the name!!! lol Well the problem with fruit is they are either small or HUGE!!! very little inbetween fruit sizes lol So that's why they switch to veggie's lol!!!

I agree the only LARGE onions are the sweet vidalia the regular ones are tiny!! lol


----------



## peanutmomma

BubsMom17 said:


> Angel - Sweet potato??? I wish they would stick with fruit and none of this vegetable business... Sweet potatoes are all knobby and not cute... LOL...
> 
> The only onions I have seen that are larger than navel oranges are the Sweet Vidalia onions. They regular yellow and red ones are smaller, right?

yes, vidalia onions are yellow. and the picture on the ticker is of a vidalia onion. to be the right measurement though you need to find one about the size of your hand stretched out. I hate sweet potatoes, so I am going to find a similar fruit and we will call it that instead, deal? Plus, sweet potatoes I see in the store are huge looking not 6-7.5 inches.


----------



## Dazed125

I do exactly the same.....but it's still making me laugh how obsessed with fruit and veg we have all become!!!!! Hehe xxx


----------



## BubsMom17

Is anyone else having a diffilcult time movig around in bed already, if that makes any sense? I rest on my back when watching TV before bed, and last night I rolled onto my side to go to sleep with my body pillow, and I swear it was the most difficult task... I have to move slowly cuz of wretched RLP on my left side, but by the time I got comfy on my left side, I was huffing and puffing like I had done 50 push-ups... it's too early for this!!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

BubsMom17 said:


> Is anyone else having a diffilcult time movig around in bed already, if that makes any sense? I rest on my back when watching TV before bed, and last night I rolled onto my side to go to sleep with my body pillow, and I swear it was the most difficult task... I have to move slowly cuz of wretched RLP on my left side, but by the time I got comfy on my left side, I was huffing and puffing like I had done 50 push-ups... it's too early for this!!!!

I have always tossed and turned at night and now when I go to roll over I actually wake up and moan because it is so difficult for me. I roll out of bed onto my feet now. It is so hard to sit up and then swing my feet over the side of the bed too. I rest reclined on my back to watch tv too and when I want to lay down it is a task for sure. I assume it only gets worse?


----------



## BubsMom17

peanutmomma said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having a diffilcult time movig around in bed already, if that makes any sense? I rest on my back when watching TV before bed, and last night I rolled onto my side to go to sleep with my body pillow, and I swear it was the most difficult task... I have to move slowly cuz of wretched RLP on my left side, but by the time I got comfy on my left side, I was huffing and puffing like I had done 50 push-ups... it's too early for this!!!!
> 
> I have always tossed and turned at night and now when I go to roll over I actually wake up and moan because it is so difficult for me. I roll out of bed onto my feet now. It is so hard to sit up and then swing my feet over the side of the bed too. I rest reclined on my back to watch tv too and when I want to lay down it is a task for sure. I assume it only gets worse?Click to expand...

Um, yes. In my experience, for sure. Eventually I won't be able tio recline on my back anymore cuz last time it made me feel like passing out. It really sucks toward the end when you are up every two hours to pee. Blahhh...


----------



## 2nd time

Hi ladies its my wedding anniversary today 11 years together 5 married no card but not surprised I have cooked a fresh lobster french fries salad an homemade bread he better like it lol 

Re turning in bed my ds is still in my room so he wakes everytime I move , not fun. Try putting your feet flat on the bed ans sort of flipping over it work's for me lol


----------



## Angeltk42

Turning in bed is a difficult task but that's because i'm squished between two people most nights!! DON'T ASK!!! lol It's not some bizarre love triangle but it's ANNOYING!!!! I am a tosser and a turner when I sleep and I need to switch sides or my body aches... Lately I can only sleep on one side for most of the night. My arm goes numb my thigh hurts it SUCKS!


----------



## BubsMom17

Angeltk42 said:


> Turning in bed is a difficult task but that's because i'm squished between two people most nights!! DON'T ASK!!! lol It's not some bizarre love triangle but it's ANNOYING!!!! I am a tosser and a turner when I sleep and I need to switch sides or my body aches... Lately I can only sleep on one side for most of the night. My arm goes numb my thigh hurts it SUCKS!

Eww... I am between my DH and my cat all night and I think that is annoying enough. If my DH wouldn't be totally hurt and offended I would tell him I'm sleeing in the guest room from now on to get my own bed. But that is out of the question. I have to just accept it will be my husband breathing in my face, or my cat's cold nose touching my face randomly in the night. Every night the are both curled up right next to me, giving me very little room to readjust and get comfy. So happy we finally got DS out of the bed... that would just be crazy...


----------



## babymonkey18

Happy new fruit day to many of you! Maybe the ppl who create the ticker are referring to large gmo produce ;). 

I am having a hard time sleeping, not due to my (extremely non existent) bump, but full bladder. Grrrrr. 

Ps. Tower, where are you?!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

I can not get any response from Tower I have tried everything. Since she was on here on her phone I am wondering if her phone broke or the service ended? I wish I had a phone number to reach her as her personal email didn't get me a response either


----------



## Blob

xturnitoutx :hi: 

:lol: at the veg chat hehe I keep telling my DH what size our baby is now...think he's maybe a bit bored of it ha ha.

With both my girls I've had yeast infections they seem to last all the way through, I cannot abide yogurt, I don't understand why not though.

My DH works away and my girls seem to think that means they get to invade my bed, I need my space to wriggle around just now.


----------



## brinib

Eww... I am between my DH and my cat all night and I think that is annoying enough. If my DH wouldn't be totally hurt and offended I would tell him I'm sleeing in the guest room from now on to get my own bed. But that is out of the question. I have to just accept it will be my husband breathing in my face said:

> My last pregnancy once I started using a body pillow around half way through my husband did stop sleeping with me. He got annoyed by the pillow always in his face ;) I haven't needed that yet, but I can tell I will soon.
> 
> Also, regarding fruits and vegetables-- that is actually my pet peeve with recipes when it calls for "one onion" or "one sweet potato"-- they come in different sizes! HOW BIG?! My phone app says baby is a turnip this week but I never eat turnips so that means very little to me.


----------



## BubsMom17

brinib said:


> Eww... I am between my DH and my cat all night and I think that is annoying enough. If my DH wouldn't be totally hurt and offended I would tell him I'm sleeing in the guest room from now on to get my own bed. But that is out of the question. I have to just accept it will be my husband breathing in my face said:
> 
> My last pregnancy once I started using a body pillow around half way through my husband did stop sleeping with me. He got annoyed by the pillow always in his face ;) I haven't needed that yet, but I can tell I will soon.
> 
> Also, regarding fruits and vegetables-- that is actually my pet peeve with recipes when it calls for "one onion" or "one sweet potato"-- they come in different sizes! HOW BIG?! My phone app says baby is a turnip this week but I never eat turnips so that means very little to me.
> 
> I have a body pillow! He even has one too! But noooo... my side of the bed is soooo much better apparently. :dohh: Maybe I'll just start throwing elbows and knees in my "sleep" :haha: and he'll get scared and back off.Click to expand...


----------



## Dazed125

Angeltk42 said:


> Turning in bed is a difficult task but that's because i'm squished between two people most nights!! DON'T ASK!!! lol It's not some bizarre love triangle but it's ANNOYING!!!! I am a tosser and a turner when I sleep and I need to switch sides or my body aches... Lately I can only sleep on one side for most of the night. My arm goes numb my thigh hurts it SUCKS!

I can't help it I need to ask...... I know this is your first lo so 2 ppl?!?! &#128515; X


----------



## Dazed125

BubsMom17 said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> Turning in bed is a difficult task but that's because i'm squished between two people most nights!! DON'T ASK!!! lol It's not some bizarre love triangle but it's ANNOYING!!!! I am a tosser and a turner when I sleep and I need to switch sides or my body aches... Lately I can only sleep on one side for most of the night. My arm goes numb my thigh hurts it SUCKS!
> 
> Eww... I am between my DH and my cat all night and I think that is annoying enough. If my DH wouldn't be totally hurt and offended I would tell him I'm sleeing in the guest room from now on to get my own bed. But that is out of the question. I have to just accept it will be my husband breathing in my face, or my cat's cold nose touching my face randomly in the night. Every night the are both curled up right next to me, giving me very little room to readjust and get comfy. So happy we finally got DS out of the bed... that would just be crazy...Click to expand...

My OH is in the spare room most nights, I know it seems mean but we both need sleep and I'm too fidgety!!! I just go in in the morning for cuddles!! &#128077;


----------



## jammers77

Ugh. I understand about the sleeping problems. DH somehow ends up being in the middle of the bed most nights, leaving me right on the edge. The dog used to sleep right between us, but thank goodness now she's not doing that anymore. She's too arthritic to jump up there--hate that for her, but I'm sleeping better now!


----------



## Angeltk42

Dazed125 said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> Turning in bed is a difficult task but that's because i'm squished between two people most nights!! DON'T ASK!!! lol It's not some bizarre love triangle but it's ANNOYING!!!! I am a tosser and a turner when I sleep and I need to switch sides or my body aches... Lately I can only sleep on one side for most of the night. My arm goes numb my thigh hurts it SUCKS!
> 
> I can't help it I need to ask...... I know this is your first lo so 2 ppl?!?! &#55357;&#56835; XClick to expand...

Ok so FOB has a huge bed its actually two beds put together so it's big... his best friend who he considers a brother has been fighting with his wife and sleeps over every night! Normally there is plenty of room on the bed. HOWEVER i get hot at night so i try to get away from the heat of FOB because he is a snuggler while sleeping so this causes me to move closer to the friend which in turn makes FOB come even closer to me. This all happens while i'm dead asleep and have no control over it. So in the end we all end up in a little corner of the bed with me squished between them!!! If friend would just make nice with wife the problem would be solved ALTHOUGH i'm sure FOB will find away to trap me between the wall and himself but I'd prefer the COLD wall! hahaha

Edit: Oh and every other weekend we get a break from friend but then FOB's 3 little boys sleep over and ALL 3 of them want to sleep with daddy so it becomes, ME, 3 LO's and FOB!!! hahaha I can't win!! lol


----------



## Gemie

Angeltk42 said:


> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> Turning in bed is a difficult task but that's because i'm squished between two people most nights!! DON'T ASK!!! lol It's not some bizarre love triangle but it's ANNOYING!!!! I am a tosser and a turner when I sleep and I need to switch sides or my body aches... Lately I can only sleep on one side for most of the night. My arm goes numb my thigh hurts it SUCKS!
> 
> I can't help it I need to ask...... I know this is your first lo so 2 ppl?!?! &#65533;&#65533; XClick to expand...
> 
> Ok so FOB has a huge bed its actually two beds put together so it's big... his best friend who he considers a brother has been fighting with his wife and sleeps over every night! Normally there is plenty of room on the bed. HOWEVER i get hot at night so i try to get away from the heat of FOB because he is a snuggler while sleeping so this causes me to move closer to the friend which in turn makes FOB come even closer to me. This all happens while i'm dead asleep and have no control over it. So in the end we all end up in a little corner of the bed with me squished between them!!! If friend would just make nice with wife the problem would be solved ALTHOUGH i'm sure FOB will find away to trap me between the wall and himself but I'd prefer the COLD wall! hahaha
> 
> Edit: Oh and every other weekend we get a break from friend but then FOB's 3 little boys sleep over and ALL 3 of them want to sleep with daddy so it becomes, ME, 3 LO's and FOB!!! hahaha I can't win!! lolClick to expand...

Oh gosh :haha: though I don't envy you! It's enough with dh always lying on my body pillow! Drives me mad. 



I keep getting like a Vibration in my bump? I have no idea what that's all about lol

I wonder where tower6 is :shrug: hope she's okay!


----------



## peanutmomma

I have 2 body pillows and don't use either one because DH will grab one and cuddle with it and sleep on the other all while pushing me out of the way. So, I just try to sleep on the edge with a kitty cat who decided sleeping just behind my bent knees is the new way to sleep for her


----------



## babymonkey18

peanutmomma said:


> I can not get any response from Tower I have tried everything. Since she was on here on her phone I am wondering if her phone broke or the service ended? I wish I had a phone number to reach her as her personal email didn't get me a response either

Thanks for continuing to try and contact her! :thumbup: I just want her to know she is missed and loved and I hope everything is okay <3 :)


----------



## MandaAnda

Vibration is usually baby pressing on a nerve.


----------



## jammers77

Gemie, I have that too on occasion. MandaAnda's answer is what I've read online. lol I've been feeling that vibrating sensation since about 8.5 weeks. Drove me mad!

Ok, girls, I've got a weird question. I'm sure I'm probably just having one of those ridiculous thoughts going on and you're gonna laugh, but here goes....

Baby is always lying on the left, and sometimes when I feel it move, I feel it in the space that joins my leg with my abdomen. This is going to sound ridiculous, but I worry about it getting smooshed and getting stuck. I'm feeling it move in that spot right now, and I'm trying to lean back in my chair to give it room. LOL! I feel it like in the crease of my leg where it joins the abdomen. It's driving me nuts and worrying me. Does anyone have this going on or have experience with this? I've never had a baby lie so far over to one side like this, and I keep feeling like I'm going to squish it!


----------



## BubsMom17

Jammers - baby is fine! Very protected. Baby will not be smooshed in its cushy little home. You will feel discomfort before baby does! Plus he or she will move up and he or she gets bigger. :)


----------



## BubsMom17

LADIES - Go to www.sevenslings.com, pick a baby sling, and at checkout put in this promocode : USM72. You get the baby sling for free (but you have to pay for shipping). They are $40 slings. THEN when you check out they give a promo code for 100% off an additional purchase, plus 100% off a nursing cover from uddercovers.com. Don't miss out!!! I just ordered mine! My first baby purchase! Yay!


----------



## babymonkey18

BubsMom17 said:


> LADIES - Go to www.sevenslings.com, pick a baby sling, and at checkout put in this promocode : USM72. You get the baby sling for free (but you have to pay for shipping). They are $40 slings. THEN when you check out they give a promo code for 100% off an additional purchase, plus 100% off a nursing cover from uddercovers.com. Don't miss out!!! I just ordered mine! My first baby purchase! Yay!

Thank you!!
I just ordered one, as well. Also my first baby purchase :happydance:

Which one did you pick? I went with Cyrus! I love the color gray, and since we are team yellow anyway I had to pick something a little more neutral. :thumbup:


----------



## BubsMom17

I got Solitaire, it's a black and white one since I don't know what we are having yet! My husband is not as excited as me. Lol... He said, "Cool. "


----------



## grich2011

BubsMom17 said:


> I got Solitaire, it's a black and white one since I don't know what we are having yet! My husband is not as excited as me. Lol... He said, "Cool. "

I got the same one :) Thank you for that!


----------



## gardenofedens

I wish I knew gender of baby before ordering! I went with solitaire too, thanks for posting!!

Re the fruits and veggies, I saw the HUGEST onions today at the store, lol. I immediately thought of all of you when I saw them! :)

Bed sleeping- no problems tossing and turning yet but my hips do go numb which is horribly uncomfortable. I bed share with DD so it's me and her in a cal king bed. Dh has taken to sleeping in the guest room because dd wakes him in the middle of the night. Hoping to get her back into her crib in the next month or two. We started bed sharing a few months ago when we moved because dh got lazy about putting the crib back together and now it's just easier!


----------



## babyno.two

HI :) im due November 20th ...another November baby for me.


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> LADIES - Go to www.sevenslings.com, pick a baby sling, and at checkout put in this promocode : USM72. You get the baby sling for free (but you have to pay for shipping). They are $40 slings. THEN when you check out they give a promo code for 100% off an additional purchase, plus 100% off a nursing cover from uddercovers.com. Don't miss out!!! I just ordered mine! My first baby purchase! Yay!

Woohoo first baby purchase here too!!!!!! I got the Indy one... Also black and white but a different design from the solitaire. Also got the uddercover! So exciting! Great deals also shared them with my two prego friends ;)


----------



## Creative

gardenofedens said:


> Re the fruits and veggies, I saw the HUGEST onions today at the store, lol. I immediately thought of ask of you when I saw them! :)

I always demonstrate jewellery making at the local flowers, fruit and vegetable show. I shall be lusting after some of the supersized veg there!
(me and my monkeys around 3.05!)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5aCQzAVzEs


----------



## 20ACE13

Due Nov 16 and ready to be there already lol This one has been hard lots of sickness and I have Fibromyalgia and cant take my meds so the pain has been bad but it will get better eventually. :)


----------



## Gemie

20ACE13 said:


> Due Nov 16 and ready to be there already lol This one has been hard lots of sickness and I have Fibromyalgia and cant take my meds so the pain has been bad but it will get better eventually. :)

Typically the pain and symptoms of neurological conditions ease up while pregnant (I have multiple sclerosis) that sucks that yours hasn't :nope: x


----------



## 2nd time

Well the sun has been shining all day I have had all three los in the garden paintin cardboard tubes and making footprint s onnold wallpaper happy days .


----------



## Nariah01

Hi All!

I posted in one of the other November baby threads but I will post here too.

I'm due Nov. 29th, first baby for us. I was hoping to find a buddy. :flower:


----------



## babymonkey18

Nariah01 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I posted in one of the other November baby threads but I will post here too.
> 
> I'm due Nov. 29th, first baby for us. I was hoping to find a buddy. :flower:

Nariah, docs said my due date is nov 25, but I know when I ovulated and I think it's the 29 ;). Also when they did a scan and measured crl, it was closer to the 29th. So I can be a buddy! However, I still count my weeks on mondays instead of fridays bc I like pretending I am a little f further along lol !!!


----------



## Nariah01

babymonkey18 said:


> Nariah01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> I posted in one of the other November baby threads but I will post here too.
> 
> I'm due Nov. 29th, first baby for us. I was hoping to find a buddy. :flower:
> 
> Nariah, docs said my due date is nov 25, but I know when I ovulated and I think it's the 29 ;). Also when they did a scan and measured crl, it was closer to the 29th. So I can be a buddy! However, I still count my weeks on mondays instead of fridays bc I like pretending I am a little f further along lol !!!Click to expand...


Awesome Thanks! Yeah we will see if he decides to show up on time or early. I don't know if its a boy yet, but for some reason it just feels right so I have been calling him a boy. I find out in about a month or so what the gender is. I guess if I am having a girl I will have a bit of a hard time changing how I refer to my little bean. :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

Just cried my eyes out at attraction on Britain s got talent but guess the story was a bit close for me.


----------



## Gemie

2nd time said:


> Just cried my eyes out at attraction on Britain s got talent but guess the story was a bit close for me.

I didn't get the jist (sp) of the story? Was well done though! They're very good x


----------



## Blob

Can't believe how many groups there are, I feel old (on bnb) sometimes ha ha. When I first joined there were so few of us in the trimesters you basically knew everyone, it's huuuuuuge now. 

I think I've gone mad, DH tells me to stop working so much, what do I do I take on an insane amount of work. Can't wait until next Sunday when I can go to bed on time again *yawn*


----------



## babymonkey18

Nariah01 said:


> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nariah01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> I posted in one of the other November baby threads but I will post here too.
> 
> I'm due Nov. 29th, first baby for us. I was hoping to find a buddy. :flower:
> 
> Nariah, docs said my due date is nov 25, but I know when I ovulated and I think it's the 29 ;). Also when they did a scan and measured crl, it was closer to the 29th. So I can be a buddy! However, I still count my weeks on mondays instead of fridays bc I like pretending I am a little f further along lol !!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome Thanks! Yeah we will see if he decides to show up on time or early. I don't know if its a boy yet, but for some reason it just feels right so I have been calling him a boy. I find out in about a month or so what the gender is. I guess if I am having a girl I will have a bit of a hard time changing how I refer to my little bean. :haha:Click to expand...

Funny you should say that...a lot of the old wives tales are pointing me towards having a boy (although I think they are just for fun to think about! ). Many people automatically refer to my baby as a "he", and my dad is completely convinced because DH is one of five boys! We are team yellow though, so I have like 6 months until I find out, haha. :) I am excited for you to find out. Do you have a date for your scan?


----------



## rachael872211

Good Morning. We have had a very busy week. We got a puppy last Sunday and he is defiently keeping me on my toes. 

I have been suffering with indigestion for weeks now. Its the one thing that I really don't like about pregnancy. I have gaviscon from the GP but sometimes I don't think it actually helps much. I also have rennies (orange flavour) tablets to carry about with me and I think they help more than the gaviscon. 

I am also struggling to get up/turn around in bed. I think it is because I just can't use my abdominal muscles. When I try it just pulls on my scar so I've just taken to rolling about now. lol. 

16 week appointment was lovely. Found the heartbeat right up near my belly button after searching for ages down in my pelvis and getting nothing. It was so lovely to hear. Have my next appointment at 22 weeks. I don't know why she wants it then and not 24. She just said to discuss the scan that I havent even had yet?! 

Well its beautiful weather here today finally and I have the hugest pile of washing needing washing. lol. x


----------



## hayleyE

ooo i forgot to say in my last post that i dont get to see my MW again til 28 weeks! which was a bit of a shock! I do have a consultant appointment and a scan tomorrow and then my 20 week scan on the 24th june and the MW reckons the consultant will want to see before i see her?? i bloody hope so as it seems a very long time with out an appointment!


----------



## peanutmomma

morning ladies, 18 weeks today and a sweet potato for me!! Woot-Woot! :happydance:
Yesterday at breakfast I got the weirdest feeling. It felt like something hit the inside of my pelvic bone/cervix. The first time it just stopped me in my tracks. the second time I actually jolted about for a second! Then, at like 11am I got this weird tickling feeling on the left side just below my belly button. Growing pains? DH thinks the sudden feeling in my cervix/pelvis was the baby moving about. I told him I was not to sure.
I am hoping for a nice day today weather wise like we had yesterday. We took a long drive and saw some sites. It was a blast. 2 days and just under 4 hours til we see Peanut.... Can't wait to see if we have a baby Arthur or Zaya. Yes, those are the names we have picked out. Arthur is Joe's Grandpa's name. I have been feeling awesome compared to days past. I get uncomfortable by days end and so exhausted. But, I slept wonderfully last night. I only thing I turned over on the opposite side maybe twice. So, I am pretty rested


----------



## babymonkey18

Feeling so yucky today, and been napping a lot lately. I feel useless! Mehhh.

Oh! Last night, I was lying in bed and I felt a few jolts of pain thru my v that other people have mentioned previously! I have no idea what it is, but I wasn't worried about it bc I know it has happened to some of you, heh. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## BubsMom17

I had the jolting v pain last week too. I think it's pulling and stretching, etc. Whatever it is, is sucks. 

Peanut - sounds like baby Arthur or Zaya might be waking up in there! How exciting!


----------



## babymonkey18

Peanut, glad you have been having a great weekend! It was nice here last weekend, and of course I had this entire past week off of work and it rained the entire time! That's how it always works out . Can't wait to find out your baby's gender! :D I'm sure you'll be happy either way, but are you feeling swayed toward one vs the other? One of my good friends due at the end of Oct just found out she is having a boy. Seems like everyone that is preg around me is having a boy and everyone I know keeps telling me that's what I will have. ... but DH and I kinda want a girl :X !

Anyway, I felt mild m/s from weeks 6-8, and I think that's what I am feeling today. :( Oh well, I can't complain because I've been feeling wonderful for so long and I guess symptoms are good signs, and I know so many women have it much worse. I just don't like how it makes me feel so drained and "bleh" all day.

Also, while I'm complaining so much (I promise I'll move on asap, lol) I am being annoyingly "leaky" down below the past few days. I know it's common to have an increase in cm during pregnancy and it doesn't freak me out (a few weeks ago I would have been worried about it being blood) but now it's just like...sigh...better go wipe/clean up... . I think I'm just feeling apathetic today! Sorry for being a downer.


----------



## Nariah01

In response to an earlier post, I don't have a scan date yet, but I know roughly how long I have to wait, Which is something. :shrug:

I have an apt with my MW on June 12th and then she said after that apt in about two weeks we could go in for a scan and see if we can tell what were having! So pumped for that, I so hope the baby is nice that day and gives us a good shot. However that being said if this child takes after me it probably won't it will shut us all down, stick its tongue out and say not today.

I really do have a feeling its a boy and in a month I can find out for sure. For a boy we are thinking Samuel Andres, and for a girl Leanna Renee. Not sure on the middle name for a girl yet, still working on it. Leanna was my mothers name though so its set in stone, and Andres is my DH name, he was given his fathers name for a middle name too so we thought we would keep it going.


----------



## babymonkey18

Nariah01 said:


> In response to an earlier post, I don't have a scan date yet, but I know roughly how long I have to wait, Which is something. :shrug:
> 
> I have an apt with my MW on June 12th and then she said after that apt in about two weeks we could go in for a scan and see if we can tell what were having! So pumped for that, I so hope the baby is nice that day and gives us a good shot. However that being said if this child takes after me it probably won't it will shut us all down, stick its tongue out and say not today.
> 
> I really do have a feeling its a boy and in a month I can find out for sure. For a boy we are thinking Samuel Andres, and for a girl Leanna Renee. Not sure on the middle name for a girl yet, still working on it. Leanna was my mothers name though so its set in stone, and Andres is my DH name, he was given his fathers name for a middle name too so we thought we would keep it going.

My next mw appt is also june 12 :). I like those names! if he is samuel, good chance you'll be able to tell...boys are not good at hiding!


----------



## MandaAnda

I have my anomaly scan at 19+1 but won't see the midwife again until 28 weeks (last seen at 16). I'm cool with that, as it's my third pregnancy and there's nothing to worry about with the pregnancy or baby at this stage, so there's nothing more further appointments could add for me really. But they should be happy to be contacted between appointments with any concerns for us to pop in, if needed.

My SPD is definitely back and worse this time, so I've made a GP appointment for Tuesday morning to ask for a referral to the physio. I'm starting yoga that night as well to see if it helps. I've a bulging lumbar disc anyway, so I expect to have lower back pain. But having had SPD before and being a bit hypermobile, I knew I was likely to get trouble earlier on and worse this pregnancy. But, my goodness! My pubic bone feels bruised most of the time (very noticeable if I sit on front on the stairs down our walkway to watch my little boy ride his bike. And my hip sockets just kill. Owwwww! I'm already looking forward to labouring and birthing in my pool because my bath is the most comfy and relaxing place already.


----------



## grich2011

17 Weeks yay!!! I was wondering the other day I was just relaxing laying down and I started leaking, isn't it to early for that?!?


----------



## jammers77

MandaAnda said:


> I have my anomaly scan at 19+1 but won't see the midwife again until 28 weeks (last seen at 16). I'm cool with that, as it's my third pregnancy and there's nothing to worry about with the pregnancy or baby at this stage, so there's nothing more further appointments could add for me really. But they should be happy to be contacted between appointments with any concerns for us to pop in, if needed.
> 
> My SPD is definitely back and worse this time, so I've made a GP appointment for Tuesday morning to ask for a referral to the physio. I'm starting yoga that night as well to see if it helps. I've a bulging lumbar disc anyway, so I expect to have lower back pain. But having had SPD before and being a bit hypermobile, I knew I was likely to get trouble earlier on and worse this pregnancy. But, my goodness! My pubic bone feels bruised most of the time (very noticeable if I sit on front on the stairs down our walkway to watch my little boy ride his bike. And my hip sockets just kill. Owwwww! I'm already looking forward to labouring and birthing in my pool because my bath is the most comfy and relaxing place already.

I have this same problem. Hypermobility runs in the family. My grandmother has it, mom has it, I've got it, and my youngest son has it. I had no idea that I had any problems until last year when my chiro was doing some manipulations and said, "Wow, you're really flexible. Does hypermobility run in your family?" At that time, my son had just come from having a torn ligament in his finger after it had bent waaay back and snapped. His injury took forever to heal, and when he said "hypermobility," I about panicked. My mobility issues are all manifested in my pelvis. I've always been able to do a complete split with no pain, and now I know why. lol But now it's really causing pain in my pubic area, too. I also have had lower back pain this whole pregnancy, starting at 16dpo. When I asked my chiro about SPD last month (it hadn't hit at that point), he said that it often will start for some people in the back, especially if you're prone to back labor. Ding ding ding!! 

Since last Monday (Memorial Day), my pubic area has felt bruised, like you said. I put it down to lifting my 16-month-old nephew about a dozen times through the day, and that may have started it. But now it's indeed there, though mild, and I know it's only going to get worse.

I have a lumbar belt that was prescribed to me. I was fitted for it, and have been wearing it a couple of days now. I've seen no relief yet except for maybe a little in my back.

SPD is the devil!!


----------



## jammers77

grich2011 said:


> 17 Weeks yay!!! I was wondering the other day I was just relaxing laying down and I started leaking, isn't it to early for that?!?

No, it's not too early. I saw a thread here the other day about ladies talking about boobs leaking even in the first tri.


----------



## MandaAnda

Oh, jammers, I'm sorry you're suffering, too. Last pregnancy, the physio gave me a big Tubigrip, but it didn't seem to help. My Baltic amber waist bracelet does. Funnily enough, I've never been able to do the splits or touch my toes by bending at my waist. But I can sit cross legged on the floor, lean forward and my hips come out of sôcket. Or, if I'm sitting for a while and get up, my first few steps are hobbles until my femur slips back in! My ankles give way easily, and my elbows are lined up oddly so I can twist my arm round an extra go.

Luckily, back labour isn't likely with a baby whose back is facing your front. Look into optimal fetal positioning. Our position makes a difference. Spinning Babies is a great website. I think I'll have to get my yoga/birthing ball out very soon to sit on, as it does help with that and good positioning for us.


----------



## Gemie

*peanut* I love the name zaya for a girl I used to know someone called zaya and always thought how pretty it was :)


----------



## jammers77

MandaAnda said:


> Oh, jammers, I'm sorry you're suffering, too. Last pregnancy, the physio gave me a big Tubigrip, but it didn't seem to help. My Baltic amber waist bracelet does. Funnily enough, I've never been able to do the splits or touch my toes by bending at my waist. But I can sit cross legged on the floor, lean forward and my hips come out of sôcket. Or, if I'm sitting for a while and get up, my first few steps are hobbles until my femur slips back in! My ankles give way easily, and my elbows are lined up oddly so I can twist my arm round an extra go.
> 
> Luckily, back labour isn't likely with a baby whose back is facing your front. Look into optimal fetal positioning. Our position makes a difference. Spinning Babies is a great website. I think I'll have to get my yoga/birthing ball out very soon to sit on, as it does help with that and good positioning for us.

Ooh, thanks for the tips!! I will be checking those things out. I have an amber necklace--haven't worn it in ages, but I sure will now. I originally bought it when I was having lots of headaches. Now that they're gone I'd forgotten about it being used for other things.

lol You talking about pops and things going out of place.... Hubby and the boys both pop like mad. My oldest son is 13 and he can move his legs a certain way and make his hips pop!! I'm thinking he's got hypermobility too, though I've never had him checked. If I hold my arms straight to my sides or straight up, my arms are crooked at the elbow. Hubby can't stand to see me do that. He thinks it's freaky. lol


----------



## BubsMom17

I have hypermobility as well. I have constant sprained ankles and my back is my big issue, as well as my hips. My cousin suffers badly as well. Yoga instructors are always impressed with me...but hyperflexibility = low stability.


----------



## peanutmomma

hope everyone has a good day today in how we all feel and in any other aspect of life. I have 25 hours to go til our scan and Peanuts debut of gender LOL. Not really feeling a strong gender one way or the other. DH is convinced BOY all the way and was talking to my belly yesterday saying, "hey buddy can't wait to see you Tuesday. Will you start moving soon so your mommy will feel better about you in there?" I don't have a bond with this baby yet. I am excited to be having Peanut and the thought are nice, but I am thinking that all of this won't actually sink in til after tomorrow and after the kicks start


----------



## jammers77

BubsMom17 said:


> I have hypermobility as well. I have constant sprained ankles and my back is my big issue, as well as my hips. My cousin suffers badly as well. Yoga instructors are always impressed with me...but hyperflexibility = low stability.

Yeah, people don't realize that it's not all it's cracked up to be!



peanutmomma said:


> hope everyone has a good day today in how we all feel and in any other aspect of life. I have 25 hours to go til our scan and Peanuts debut of gender LOL. Not really feeling a strong gender one way or the other. DH is convinced BOY all the way and was talking to my belly yesterday saying, "hey buddy can't wait to see you Tuesday. Will you start moving soon so your mommy will feel better about you in there?" I don't have a bond with this baby yet. I am excited to be having Peanut and the thought are nice, but I am thinking that all of this won't actually sink in til after tomorrow and after the kicks start

I know how you feel. I'm feeling movement, but still not quite bonded yet. I think once I know baby can hear me, I'll talk to it and develop a bond. Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Mine was scheduled today for 7/2! Four weeks!! Hope it goes fast, because I'm anxious. lol I don't have a strong feeling on gender either. I'm guessing boy because I already have two boys, but I don't have a gut feeling.


----------



## peanutmomma

*BubsMom17*- I found another veggi that fits 18 weeks from a website that sends me weekly updates. A large green bell pepper. I like those and they are semi-sweet but semi-spicy to some. Like a baby LOL. I like it so much more than a sweet potato


----------



## BubsMom17

peanutmomma said:


> *BubsMom17*- I found another veggi that fits 18 weeks from a website that sends me weekly updates. A large green bell pepper. I like those and they are semi-sweet but semi-spicy to some. Like a baby LOL. I like it so much more than a sweet potato

Yes, bell pepper is much better I think. Not so knobby and ugly!


----------



## Creative

BubsMom17 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> *BubsMom17*- I found another veggi that fits 18 weeks from a website that sends me weekly updates. A large green bell pepper. I like those and they are semi-sweet but semi-spicy to some. Like a baby LOL. I like it so much more than a sweet potato
> 
> Yes, bell pepper is much better I think. Not so knobby and ugly!Click to expand...

Just wait till you are a banana!


----------



## lovehearts

Looking forward to finding out some more genders today ladies! xx


----------



## 609Mom

I'm due Nov 11 with my baby boy


----------



## Creative

609 :flower: :flower:welcome to the sparklers


----------



## 609Mom

Thanks!! I just need to work on telling my family now  I haven't found the rite way/time to tell everyone. My husband doesn't want more children :-/ so I'm super nervous!!


----------



## Creative

609Mom said:


> Thanks!! I just need to work on telling my family now  I haven't found the rite way/time to tell everyone. My husband doesn't want more children :-/ so I'm super nervous!!

Does your husband not know yet? 
I bet with time he will come round.


----------



## 609Mom

No, I haven't said anything yet.. My 3yo was born with cystic fibrosis so i wanted to wait for the results of the cvs before i said anything.. wanted to spare him the three weeks or worry waiting for the results. BUT now i know everything is perfect and i still cant find a way to tell him..


----------



## Dazed125

Oh my gosh 609!!!!!! How the heck have you kept quiet for so long!!!! You're a much stronger woman than me!!! And welcome &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## lovehearts

Wow 609,welcome to the sparklers. One of my good friends has a LO with cf and she too went through the testing when she was pregnant with her next baby. It was a tough time and I admire anyone that goes through it. And to do it alone, massive :hugs: I hope it hasn't been too stressful for you. 

How are you hiding your bump from your husband? 

Good luck with telling him. I think quickly is the best way. Probably the sooner the better too. 

Good luck xx


----------



## 609Mom

i'm not sure if my last post went up.. :-/ new to this.. still trying to get the hang of it..


----------



## 609Mom

OH thank you so much love  I have no idea how i'm hiding my bump.. I have gained at least 13lbs... maybe he is blind??? hahahaha! I'm not a large person.. usually between 120 and 125lbs so..

The testing was quite stressful because of the risk but the wait for the results was even worse... I got in for the test asap, got a call two days later with the fish results and the sex which was exciting THEN another 2 weeks before the full genetic work up came back even though i gave them a blood sample and allowed them a sample from my daughter.. I think its been a week and a half now that i have been sitting on this.. i cant find a way to spit it out.. i'm too scared uhhh


----------



## Gemie

Welcome 609 :)
I can't believe you've not told your hubby yet! I let my hubby know at every chances get :haha: plus he has to fetch me things and cook for me lol


----------



## 2nd time

Wow 609 your amazing I didnt tell dh for 3weeks with baby number 3 he wants more I just needed more time lol we didnt tell his mum till 30 weeks lol this time we told everyone straight away


----------



## 609Mom

30 weeks to tell his mom LOL thats great! I wish we could get away with that  It may be 30 weeks before i get up enough courage to tell my husband tho LOL i need to just get over it already and tell him.. then run away  hahaha!! I have nothing but good news at this point.. the baby isnt even a carrier of Cystic Fibrosis and its a boy.. he did want a boy from the start..


----------



## BubsMom17

609 - Wowza, you have kept it quiet sooo long!!! But then again, DH and I had been trying for 5 months, so when I got my BFP I was shouting and running and jumping up and down the halls of my house.

Do you have any ideas on how you are going to spill the beans (or... bean, in this case)?


----------



## 2nd time

609Mom said:


> 30 weeks to tell his mom LOL thats great! I wish we could get away with that  It may be 30 weeks before i get up enough courage to tell my husband tho LOL i need to just get over it already and tell him.. then run away  hahaha!! I have nothing but good news at this point.. the baby isnt even a carrier of Cystic Fibrosis and its a boy.. he did want a boy from the start..

So you have waited so long you may as well tell him in a creative way lol whens his birthday, your anniversary or it is farthers day in the uk on 16th you could cook him an english meal and give him a card lol


----------



## 2nd time

Afm I took three tots to dentist then played in garden in the pool with them then midwife app then costco then garden center home chocolate cake an monsters to bed gosh im tired


----------



## 609Mom

That sounds like a good idea.. i would hate to plan on waiting until the 16th and chickening out LOL i have no ideas tho... i just don't know.. i was waiting until it felt rite but it hasnt :-?.. i dont want to wait too long now that i have all of the test results tho.. he could pull the aetna website and see the medical bills at any moment if he really wanted.. i want to be the one to tell him.. dont want him to find out by accident. i dont want him thinking i'm getting fat and lazy either LOL.. i have had ZERO energy lately..


----------



## 609Mom

Also.. we where not trying.. at all. i was taking birth control pills. they made me moody and gave me acne.. i got pregnant anyway.. yay


----------



## 2nd time

Im sure he will be thrilled but I would not leave it too much longer he might be hurt


----------



## 609Mom

I'm with you on that one 2nd... i just need the words to exit my mouth n i'm all good! i keep trying and all i end up saying is uhhhhhh n he sais whats wrong.. i say nothing.. lol


----------



## jammers77

609Mom, you've made my jaw drop thoroughly, hon!! I'm in shock that you have managed to keep it a secret this long. And bore the burden on your shoulders. Bless your heart, you're a trooper, but I'm sure it's been rough for you!! Keep us updated on how and when you tell hubby. lol


----------



## 609Mom

jammers77 said:


> 609Mom, you've made my jaw drop thoroughly, hon!! I'm in shock that you have managed to keep it a secret this long. And bore the burden on your shoulders. Bless your heart, you're a trooper, but I'm sure it's been rough for you!! Keep us updated on how and when you tell hubby. lol

LOL I try.. I will.. maybe later on today.. Fingers crossed.. i try to be so strong but i'm just not..


----------



## Blob

Wow you are a strong lady, not sure I could have kept it from my husband, least of all because I couldn't move from the couch zzz... 
It's very nerve wracking telling someone something when you're worried about their reaction.


----------



## lovehearts

Maybe write it down and give him the piece of paper so you can't chicken out. Xx


----------



## babymonkey18

Welcome 609! I'm so glad to hear you have a healthy boy on the way :) (is it just me, or are we having lots of boys in nov?!) I hope your husband responds favorably, and that it is a great time of happiness and celebration! Keep us posted <3


----------



## peanutmomma

well, we are home and baby is weighing 7 oz. and is super mobile LOl. I have an anterior placenta so that is why I guess I can't feel the movement yet.
I have a few photos to share. I have a little gender disappointment. But, I am blessed all the same since my Diabetes is not thus far causing her any harm and she has a perfect little heart and is so strong.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







it's a girl 001.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7









exp0006.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 5









exp0009.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cassafrass

its a boy!! i cant post pics on here anymore for some reason but we had our scan this morning!! :cloud9: :cloud9::cloud9: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: lol


----------



## peanutmomma

*cass*- congrats


----------



## Angeltk42

Congrats Girls!!!! So excited for you both!!! Sorry you are having a slight gender disappointment Kelly but it's probably because your momma instinct was telling you boy and you just had it in your head. I seriously love little boys and little girls so much I don't care but i have it in my head this one is a girl and if it is a boy i might be shocked which might feel like i'm disappointed but I know I would love a little boy as much as a girl and vise versa.... 

When you hold her in your arms I'm sure all the gender disappointment fades INSTANTLY!! :)


----------



## babymonkey18

So pumped for you ladies! Peanut, your little girl is and will be perfect :) <3 love the pics! I actually hope we're on the same team...shhh.. ;)


----------



## jammers77

Congrats, ladies, on your gender scans!


----------



## peanutmomma

I wish i could Tell Tower that her and I are even more twins now :( I miss her


----------



## Gemie

I went up a box today! Weeeee! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

peanutmomma said:


> I wish i could Tell Tower that her and I are even more twins now :( I miss her

:cry: I think about her all the time. I can't help but be worried...


----------



## Gemie

BubsMom17 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> I wish i could Tell Tower that her and I are even more twins now :( I miss her
> 
> :cry: I think about her all the time. I can't help but be worried...Click to expand...

Me too :shrug:


----------



## Angeltk42

maybe tower is just having computer/internet issues like 3boys! :( OR she is just wrapped up with her other girls...


----------



## cassafrass

hoping tower is ok as well ... its been a while :nope:


----------



## 609Mom

Thank you so much baby  and congrats on your scans girls!! Finding out the sex is just so exciting!!


----------



## lovehearts

Congrats on the Gender scans ladies. 

I have been thinking of Tower too. I hope she comes back to us soon xxx


----------



## southernbound

I know i'm SUPER late in the game (been outta town ) but Welcome 609! And congrats on your boy! So excited for everyones gender scans!


----------



## xturnitoutx

congratulations peanut! we just found out we're having a girl too :)

and congratulations on your baby boy, cassafrass! so exciting :)


----------



## peanutmomma

so, I have been going through all of the boy type stuff I have been given for baby to see what isn't too boyish that she can wear. I was able to keep like 1/4 of it. I hope I am lucky and can find free deals on girly stuff like I did the boy stuff otherwise this poor baby will be living in like 5 outfits. Well, I do have like 8 onesies so that will help


----------



## Dazed125

How many newborn outfits should I get? X


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats on the scans ladies! Six more days until our reveal party so I can find out too!! :happydance:

Dazed, I'm sorry I can't keep track of who is having which gender but I wouldn't buy more than a week's worth of newborn outfits (or really as often as you want to do laundry) since they only go up to 7 pounds and many babies, boys especially, go straight into 3 month clothes. The other thing I found confusing with baby clothes the first time around is that the sizes (at least with the Carters brand) is the end size not the start size so size 3 months is actually 0-3, size 6 months is actually 3-6, etc. So we bought a ton of outfits based on it being the start size and they were the wrong season. My mom still has trouble keeping track of this and buys clothes that are too small or will only fit for a couple more weeks.


----------



## jammers77

Dazed125 said:


> How many newborn outfits should I get? X

It's hard to know what to tell you. It depends on how big your kids are when they're born. Mine were 4 lb. 13 oz. and 8 lb. 3 oz, and they both stayed in newborn outfits for a while. DS2 (bigger baby) could wear newborn size for a month or so because even though he was bigger in weight, he was tiny-waisted, DS1 was in newborn size a whole lot longer (obviously). If it were me, and I knew I was having a baby shower, I'd just wait and see how many I got then, because people tend to gift newborn outfits. Then if I still needed some, I'd go buy them.


----------



## babymonkey18

Thanks for the awesome tips, garden and jammers!


----------



## 2nd time

With dd1 I was advised tobuy 0_3 months an not new born she was bornat 41 weeks and weighed 5lb 2oz dh had to go out and buy tiny baby for her lol if possible get one going home outfit some sleep suits and vests in newborn about 7 then if you can ask for gift cards for your shower then you can wait an see how big bubba is


----------



## gardenofedens

No one told me not to buy newborn with DD so we had TONS. And then around eight months someone told me it was pointless to buy newborn because of the 7 pound thing and I was devastated. DD ended up coming four weeks early and still weighed 6 pounds 5 ounces so e were able to use all the newborn clothes. She had almost no fat on her at birth since that build up in the last few weeks of pregnancy though so she wore newborn for probably 5-6 weeks. After that she fit the carters sizes perfectly fitting into 3 month until she turned 3 months and six month size until she turned about 7 months. I skipped 9 month clothing almost altogether though and went straight to 12 month since they were just a tiny boy too big and I had a hell of a time finding anything in the 9mo size. Now at 10 months old she is still wearing the 12mo size for the most part. She has a couple 18 month things she just about fits into though. Anyway, my point is they grow so quickly don't spend a fortune all on one size. My mom bought so many outfits in 3mo and 6mo that DD only wore each one once or twice.


----------



## 2nd time

On top of the groth speed as much as we all want to think we will dress them in a new outfit every day in reality for a lot of us we are so tired baby spends most of the time in a sleepsuit or at least thats what happened with me


----------



## gardenofedens

Lol, it's the other way around for me! Abigail wore a new outfit every day as a newborn. I had so many I wanted to be sure she wore them all at least once. Now that she's older and doesn't have a crazy over abundance of clothes, she definitely spends more time in jammies. But she stayed sttn at 6 weeks so I wasn't super tired whereas now she wakes every 2-3 hours and I'm exhausted!


----------



## BubsMom17

https://www.sfgate.com/news/medical...n-is-no-pulled-muscle-it-s-a-baby-4579829.php

:saywhat::-k


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> https://www.sfgate.com/news/medical/a...by-4579829.php
> 
> :saywhat::-k

your link didn't work for me :(


----------



## BubsMom17

Angeltk42 said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.sfgate.com/news/medical/a...by-4579829.php
> 
> :saywhat::-k
> 
> your link didn't work for me :(Click to expand...

:dohh: OK I fixed it. Try again... :haha:


----------



## peanutmomma

BubsMom17 said:


> https://www.sfgate.com/news/medical...n-is-no-pulled-muscle-it-s-a-baby-4579829.php
> 
> :saywhat::-k

I live in Minnesota and that is crazy it was not on the news here or anything, But it was in the California paper? Crazy. That is one strong momma


----------



## BubsMom17

peanutmomma said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.sfgate.com/news/medical...n-is-no-pulled-muscle-it-s-a-baby-4579829.php
> 
> :saywhat::-k
> 
> I live in Minnesota and that is crazy it was not on the news here or anything, But it was in the California paper? Crazy. That is one strong mommaClick to expand...

Yeah it's a San Francisco paper. A friend of mine from the Bay Area showed it to me. 

As a pregnant woman, I am SHOCKED you can't know! I know it happens, I have watched "I didn't know I was pregnant" a thousand times. But the shock never wears off for me!


----------



## jammers77

My gosh. That story is incredible. I just can't imagine not knowing I was pregnant. Hubby worked with a lady that was a bit over 6 months pregnant when she found out she was pregnant. She'd had some kind of illness or something that made her go to the hospital where they found out her problem was coming from being pregnant. Insane!


----------



## Angeltk42

When my friend was pregnant with her daughter she didn't know for over 5 months! She got regular af's and happened to go to ER for an extreme migrane and b4 they gave her meds they checked urine got a BFP and then did an ultrasound to determine how far along. My friend figured she was only like 4 weeks and was like 18-20 she almost fainted!


----------



## jammers77

That is wild. I've watched that show Didn't Know I was Pregnant or whatever it's called, and I just shake my head because I can't imagine being in their shoes.


----------



## gardenofedens

I worked with a lady who didn't know until five months. It's nuts. Dh and I weren't trying and had been told we wouldn't conceive naturally anyway so it was furthest from my mind and I still just KNEW. Based on my dating scan, I figured it out at 12dpo and I waited 2-3 days to test so it was actually even earlier!!


----------



## brinib

1. Speaking of crazy stories, my boss was telling me about this story she saw on tv: https://www.khq.com/story/22498333/my-babys-dying-911-call-captures-twins-harrowing-highway-birth OMG!!

2. Re: baby clothes-- I recommend going to thrift stores or consignment shops. There are always tons of the tiny sizes because babies wear them for such a short time. DS was (and is) big and I still ended up borrowing some more newborn stuff from a friend because he spit up constantly all day long and so I was constantly changing him. I really only ever put him in sleepers until he was 5 or 6 months old-- so much easier. This time I will only add sleepers with zippers. Snaps take forever and it's easy to align them wrong in the middle of the night when you are half asleep. Do not buy anything for a newborn that fastens in the back-- you will not use it more than once. The other thing is with the sizes that will drive you mad is that different sizes mean different things in each brand. 3 months size in Carters is bigger than 3 months in Koala Kids which is bigger than Gap etc. I got a bunch of handmedowns and ended up matching them by physical size rather than what the label said. Very frustrating. Plus depending on if your baby is wider or narrower you might find some brands don't work as well.


----------



## BubsMom17

What a scary story! So glad babies are ok!


----------



## gardenofedens

I posted this on fb so I apologize for the repeat but are Sierra and Sarah too similar? My sister's name is Sarah and dh wants to name Baby Bun Sierra if it's a girl. He says they are nothing alike; what do you think?


----------



## Blob

I cannot imagine not knowing, but maybe if you don't get sickness it's not that hard.. A girl a went to school with recently gave birth and didn't even know she was pregnant. Had to call her husband and tell him she was in labour from hospital when they didnt even know thy were pregnant. I can't imagine how you miss the kicks? 

I think Sierra is a totally different name, not sure I would be able to call my own daughter that (I'm Sarah) but I think it's ok for an aunt?


----------



## lovehearts

I dont know how you cant know either :shrug: always baffles me. I can understand finding out at say 5 months because some people dont feel movement until then, esp with an anterior placenta, but towards the end, i just dont understand it.

I dont think Sierra is to similar to sarah. xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hello ladies and hello to new ladies.

Been offline for a couple of days so popping in quickly at work. Sorry for no individual replies or anything.

Glad everyone sounds like they are doing well and yay for all the recent gender scans. 3 weeks today until ours and I really can't wait now. xx


----------



## jammers77

Sierra and Sarah sound similar, but because it's your sister, I wouldn't think there would be a whole lot of confusion about who you were talking to. Maybe if your daughters were Sarah and Sierra, it might be a little confusing.


----------



## peanutmomma

I think the names are totally different and I would use Sierra if my sister's name were sara. 

Hoping everyone is doing great today! I have a lot of pressure and a real hard bump today. I am NOT constipated so I am wondering if Zaya is just growing or laying on a nerve today? It is not painful, just pressure-like. And when the pressure increases everyone better get out of my way because I have to Pee at that moment and when I go it seems like I had been holding it for hours and I will just keep going for a looonnnggg time LOL. I am not complaining just found it comical! :haha: 
Oh, on a cuter note, when DH woke me up to say bye before work he kissed me of course, then pulled the blankets down got right next to my belly where Zaya hangs out and said, "hey Kiddo, hope you have a fun day growing and moving all around in there. Start trying out those kicks so your Momma and I can feel you dancing in there. Love you baby girl" I started to tear up :cry::happydance:
Made my day. Then DH rolled me over back onto my side, as I tend to end up on my back when he crawls out of bed in the morning almost like I am subconsciously trying to follow him, and placed a pillow behind my back so I would stay put. He is silly


----------



## lovehearts

aw your DH sounds really sweet peanut! When i was pregnant with my son i would describe what feels like a constant bloated feeling (but i wasnt bloated) for a few days and then my bump seemed to pop out, i think it was baby growing. I had it the other day and i think iv grown a little bit this week :) 

xx


----------



## Angeltk42

Peanut your husband sounds ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!!!! :cry: cutest thing ever!! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Peanut - That is soooo cute!!! <3 <3 <3 Oh, and maybe the pressure you are feeling are Braxton-Hicks. They could be starting now.

Oh, and Garden - I don't think the names are too similar.


----------



## BubsMom17

Ok, last night I was lounging around watching TV and my cat (my first born, 15 year old orange tabby), came up and laid down on my stomach for some snugs. As soon as he started purring, baby just WOKE UP! Started kicking and squirming and rolling around!
It was the most movement I have felt yet... and I hate to admit, it felt a *little* creepy. BUT, I still loved it, none-the-less. Now I know how to get the little gummy bear moving! 

Also, tell me if I am a mean mommy...
At work my belly kinda rests up against my desk. I can always feel baby kinda, kicking or pushing against my tummy, like, "Mommy, desk is squishing me!" But I love to feel baby move so much, I just stay there and wait for the little taps. Is that mean of me? I am not really squashing baby, right? It's not like I am putting pressure or anything. My bump just kinda rests there since it has no where else to go.


----------



## Gemie

peanutmomma said:


> I think the names are totally different and I would use Sierra if my sister's name were sara.
> 
> Hoping everyone is doing great today! I have a lot of pressure and a real hard bump today. I am NOT constipated so I am wondering if Zaya is just growing or laying on a nerve today? It is not painful, just pressure-like. And when the pressure increases everyone better get out of my way because I have to Pee at that moment and when I go it seems like I had been holding it for hours and I will just keep going for a looonnnggg time LOL. I am not complaining just found it comical! :haha:
> Oh, on a cuter note, when DH woke me up to say bye before work he kissed me of course, then pulled the blankets down got right next to my belly where Zaya hangs out and said, "hey Kiddo, hope you have a fun day growing and moving all around in there. Start trying out those kicks so your Momma and I can feel you dancing in there. Love you baby girl" I started to tear up :cry::happydance:
> Made my day. Then DH rolled me over back onto my side, as I tend to end up on my back when he crawls out of bed in the morning almost like I am subconsciously trying to follow him, and placed a pillow behind my back so I would stay put. He is silly

Awwwwwwwww <3


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Ok, last night I was lounging around watching TV and my cat (my first born, 15 year old orange tabby), came up and laid down on my stomach for some snugs. As soon as he started purring, baby just WOKE UP! Started kicking and squirming and rolling around!
> It was the most movement I have felt yet... and I hate to admit, it felt a *little* creepy. BUT, I still loved it, none-the-less. Now I know how to get the little gummy bear moving!
> 
> Also, tell me if I am a mean mommy...
> At work my belly kinda rests up against my desk. I can always feel baby kinda, kicking or pushing against my tummy, like, "Mommy, desk is squishing me!" But I love to feel baby move so much, I just stay there and wait for the little taps. Is that mean of me? I am not really squashing baby, right? It's not like I am putting pressure or anything. My bump just kinda rests there since it has no where else to go.

No I don't think you are mean nor do I think you are hurting baby.... probably pressure from desk is causing less room for LO to move around which makes it easier for you to feel Her/him... LOVEEEEEE that your kitty woke the baby!!! FOB's Animals 3 dogs plus 4 puppies and a Cat all want to snuggle me when I go into the main house to use bathroom. I LOVE IT!!! :) But doesn't make baby move around, I WISH!!!


----------



## jammers77

Ok, girls, I'm frustrated by dreams!! Up until now, I've not really had too many dreams about this baby. The first dream I had was about twin boys, but I dismissed it because I already know I'm not having twins. And the dream was totally stupid and unrealistic. But now I've had two dreams back to back and I'm about to beat my head against the wall because of how the dreams have made me FEEL. Ok....here's the sitch:

Tuesday night, I dreamed that we had a little girl. She was cute, and when I woke up all day yesterday I felt like this baby was a girl. All along I've felt like it's been a boy simply because we already have boys and I figure we'll probably have another. But this dream felt so real and I could imagine this one as a girl.

Then last night I dreamed that we'd been told via ultrasound that we were having a boy. Had bought all the boy things, saw the winkie on the pictures. I had the baby, doctor handed baby to daddy, and hubby said, "Uhhh, babe? This is no boy." And then proceeded to show me that our child was a girl. In the dream, I was so disappointed that we had a girl.

WHAT THE HECK!! I think I've read too many threads about wrong genders. ROFL!!


----------



## zowiey

Whoopsie :) I've not been on here for aaaaggggeessss!

Hope everyone is doing ok? The group has grown so much! I will make an effort to get on more again!


----------



## cassafrass

Peanut your hubby =ridiculously adorable !!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Jammers, I'm frustrated by dreams but not baby related, lol. I usually sleep so deeply I don't remember my dreams at all but when I'm pregnant, omg, I have the strangest most bizarre dreams imaginable!! And I wake up from them and can't get back to sleep for hours. With a ten month old who wakes every few hours, this means even less sleep! So ready for the psycho dreams to cease! I haven't had any gender dreams though, I don't think I'd mind those....

On that note though, my gender scan is Monday and gender reveal party scheduled for Tuesday. I really hope baby cooperates with showing the goods so the party isn't a flop!!


----------



## babymonkey18

Bubs, I was so happy reading your kitty story. My guy lives sitting on my lap..lately I've been stopping him bc he likes to push his big paws down right where my uterus is when I'm laying in bed and I don't want him to push too hard! I will definitely try to purr trick when I am far enough to feel movements I would love for my baby and cat to be buddies :)

peanut, I love the story about your dh. It made me tear up!!!

Okay, question! Since I am first time preggo, I was wondering about RLP. I think I have felt it a few times...once being when I sneezed and I felt my lower abdomen tighten on the right side and feel sore for a few min. Well, yesterday I was sitting on my bed with my legs bent and sort of tucked up to my chest. I stood up quickly and got a sharp pain on both sides where it was so painful I laid on the floor for a minute. It almost felt like a pulled muscle. After a min or two it went away and felt fine! Are these two incidents RLP or something else? There are things I'm learning about being preg that I never knew...rlp and bh being two! And I feel like I wont fully understand until I feel it. Thanks in advance for your insight!


----------



## BubsMom17

Babymonkey - those sound like text book RLP to me. They make me see stars sometimes! If you bend your hips, it will ease. Does that make sense? So pull your knees toward your chest. I hope that makes sense... It makes the sting or yank feeling ease off. Or just bend at the waist.


----------



## Angeltk42

Anyone see that pic of the kitty rubbing a big bump with a caption "I think I'm gonna love the new baby!" Then the next pic is baby laying on top of the same cat with a caption "I take back everything I said before!" Lol toooooo cute! I wish my kitties were with me in Texas cuddling my bump! ;)


----------



## ksilme

Hey all, I found this group really helpful when I was expecting my own November sparkler, so wanted to come back and say I got my BFP this morning :) I am two days late and hubby convinced me to test :) I am so scared of losing again tho, although the line is darker xxx



Hope eeveryone is ok? Xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hello *Ksilme*. Welcome :)

*Peanut* your OH sounds so cute. My OH is always talking to my bump and likes to randomly rub it sometimes when we're led in bed watching TV.

*Jammers* I had my first baby dream in ages last night. I had a few in the early days (all about girls) but have had none for weeks now. Last night I dreamt I had a little boy and my mum and sister kept trying to take him from me and stop me being a mum. I have never been so protective of something in my whole life. In the dream I was ready to literally kill someone to protect my little man. I have been convinced the whole way through that I am having a girl, and I think my nub/skull on the 12 week scan kind of agree, but now I do wonder if it may just be a boy. Funny how dreams can seem so real.

Yay to all the fruit changers today and anyone else who changed recently. I am an *onion* today, although I am still having issues with the sizes haha. My fella thinks I'm bonkers. He has an app on his phone which says 17 weeks is a navel orange which seems more realistic than an onion to me. *Dazed*, you must be Avocdo now? Who else changes today, I can never remember.


----------



## Gemie

ksilme said:


> Hey all, I found this group really helpful when I was expecting my own November sparkler, so wanted to come back and say I got my BFP this morning :) I am two days late and hubby convinced me to test :) I am so scared of losing again tho, although the line is darker xxx
> View attachment 626265
> 
> 
> 
> Hope eeveryone is ok? Xx

So glad you came back to tell us :) Oh wow! Fabulous Bfp :happydance:

Wishing you all the very best of luck for a healthy and happy 8ish months!


----------



## Angeltk42

Bubsmom17, me, tower and a few others are mangos today!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## jammers77

ksilme, that line looks fabulous!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!! xx


----------



## peanutmomma

I will be a mango Sunday. I think I will eat mango too as I love mango LOL. I miss Tower so much :(. 
Hope everyone is well today. *Garden*- I will be in St. Louis, MO on Monday and Tuesday and I am not sure how much other than a quick catch up and hello I will be on here this weekend as we have 2 high school graduation parties to attend, an auction tomorrow morning and we have to change the tires on DH truck and get things together for early Monday to leave! So, I will miss you telling us the gender. GOOD LUCK MY FRIEND! I bet you are super excited. :) 
I am going out to buy a stuffed Penguin for my dad for father's day and putting a doll's pink jacket on it for our little girl. He loves penguins and this will be his first gift from Zaya. I am also going to print out two pictures from our scan one of her feet and the one of her waving. i am going to put them in a cute little frame and give them to my parents as their first pictures of her! Also, we harvested our Rhubarb plant the other day and Joe is going to make my dad a Pie for Father's day as Dad loves Rhubarb pie and my mom's sister who pasted a good amount of years ago was the only one who ever made it for him. Nope I don't love my dad at all. Can you tell that I am still a bit of Daddy's Little Girl?  I am bringing my mom a few suckers off of the Lilac bushes we have too, it was my grandma's favorite smell and plant. Grandma passed in 2008 the day after my birthday and my mom was her baby. So, I am being sentimental I suppose. 
Anyways, does anyone have any suggestions on how I can stay comfortable while we are driving Monday? it is a 9 hour drive one way and I am actually helping to drive this time. I know they say to stop every now and again to stretch the legs and avoid blood clots, but usually I can put my feet up like on the dash when Dh is driving and I can get semi-comfortable. But, I can not even get my feet up that high any longer without feeling a lot of pressure


----------



## Dazed125

ksilme said:


> Hey all, I found this group really helpful when I was expecting my own November sparkler, so wanted to come back and say I got my BFP this morning :) I am two days late and hubby convinced me to test :) I am so scared of losing again tho, although the line is darker xxx
> View attachment 626265
> 
> 
> 
> Hope eeveryone is ok? Xx

This is awesome news, I have been thinking of you, huge congrats xxx


----------



## Dazed125

Miss K - you love fruit day as much as me!! Xxx


----------



## peanutmomma

hey *Gem*- if you find the time will you update the first page with all of the new genders?


----------



## BubsMom17

Ksilme - congrats on the BFP!!! So happy for you! <3


----------



## BubsMom17

Peanut - no advice except to stop as often as you have to. It doesn't sound fun, but I would try to sleep as much as possible. I would also surround myself with pillows. : )

Angel - FINALLY a cute, tasty fruit! Even though, once again, I feel like a sweet potato is bigger than a mango... I am so dense...


----------



## babymonkey18

Peanut, we will miss you..but have a really fun weekend and trip! You're mean for sharing all of those tasty things on here but not giving us any ;) ;)

bubs, thanks for your input about rlp. I ended up spending some time researching it last night and you're right...what happened to me did sound very text book! Of course I worry, like we all do, and since I feel like I have no bump I worry even more that bb stopped growing. The fact that I feel rlp occasionally is a good thing.

so now I have another question...is it completely crazy of me to think I felt the baby already? So I'm 15+4. I thought on sunday I felt fluttering/bubbles really low (so I don't think it was gas?) In the car. I just kind of banked that in my mind. Then last night, I was lying on my left side and felt a distinct poking from the inside low again, just just above my pubic bone. I felt it inside and on the outside, as my hand was right where it happened. I felt three pokes. I've never felt anything like this before, but to me it almost felt like it was too strong to be the baby already. What do you ladies think? I have been paying a lot of attention and focus on that area, always feeling, thinking about it, so I am trying to be in tune. I am also thin and I hear it's easier to potentially feel baby if you are. So...crazy or possible? lol I feel like I wanna be excited, but I also feel like no one would believe me.


----------



## jammers77

Totally normal for some ladies to feel flutters at this point. Someone's size really has no relevance though on internal feelings of movement. The uterus doesn't have fat layers, so someone who's chunky (like myself--easily need to lose 60 pounds) or someone who is thin can feel them early or later on. Each person is different. Fat layers in the abdomen can, however, make outer movements felt later on. I've been feeling since the latter part of 12 weeks and have with all three of my pregnancies.


----------



## babymonkey18

Thanks for the insight, jammers! Yeah I meant feeling from the outside about being thin, because I felt the tapping from the inside and on my hand on the out side at the same time. I am convincing myself it was the baby...and I'm feeling really excited. I know these feelings will probably be few and far btwn for a few more weeks, but I just feel elated thinking about it :)


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Peanut - no advice except to stop as often as you have to. It doesn't sound fun, but I would try to sleep as much as possible. I would also surround myself with pillows. : )
> 
> Angel - FINALLY a cute, tasty fruit! Even though, once again, I feel like a sweet potato is bigger than a mango... I am so dense...

I LOVEEEEE mango pineapple SMoothies I eat them all the time!!! SO I'm liking this week's fruit!! But I have seen some pretty big Mangos but I agree there are some HUGE sweet potatoes so IDK wth to think!! hehehee


----------



## Angeltk42

babymonkey18 said:


> Peanut, we will miss you..but have a really fun weekend and trip! You're mean for sharing all of those tasty things on here but not giving us any ;) ;)
> 
> bubs, thanks for your input about rlp. I ended up spending some time researching it last night and you're right...what happened to me did sound very text book! Of course I worry, like we all do, and since I feel like I have no bump I worry even more that bb stopped growing. The fact that I feel rlp occasionally is a good thing.
> 
> so now I have another question...is it completely crazy of me to think I felt the baby already? So I'm 15+4. I thought on sunday I felt fluttering/bubbles really low (so I don't think it was gas?) In the car. I just kind of banked that in my mind. Then last night, I was lying on my left side and felt a distinct poking from the inside low again, just just above my pubic bone. I felt it inside and on the outside, as my hand was right where it happened. I felt three pokes. I've never felt anything like this before, but to me it almost felt like it was too strong to be the baby already. What do you ladies think? I have been paying a lot of attention and focus on that area, always feeling, thinking about it, so I am trying to be in tune. I am also thin and I hear it's easier to potentially feel baby if you are. So...crazy or possible? lol I feel like I wanna be excited, but I also feel like no one would believe me.

I was feeling bubbles at that stage too!!! Still sorta feel bubbles and now pokes but nothing consistent in fact I feel nothing for days on end then all of a sudden! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

:blue::blue:


----------



## BubsMom17




----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats bubs!!


----------



## cassafrass

Congratulations! Bubs !!!!!


----------



## ksilme

Congrats bubs xx 


I have a quick question for you guys as still worrying, didn't sleep well last night at all because views petrified of another test saying negative :( 
but did another superdrug test, which is a bit darker, and a cbd, which said 2-3.... I only got faint frer and cbd 1-2 with the chemical, so do you think this is a good sign? I will include photo of the chemical tests and today's and yesterdays :) x


----------



## 2nd time

Well I didnt want dh to go out last night but he did and now hes sick in bed with a hangover what fun can I have with this . Im thinking senfing all three kids to jump on him. Im going to take 2 swimming in a bit so he will only have one to look after but the one im leaving with him has a bad tummy . Am I cruel


----------



## miss_kseniya

Yay on being Team Blue *Bubsmum*......This thread feels like there are more boys at the mo, but I just checked the front page and it's 5 boys, 4 girls and 1 team yellow. Still convinced I'm on Team Pink, although 3 more weeks to go until I find out.

*Ksilme* I'm not very good with pregnancy tests to be honest. I only did one Frer 2 days after I was late for AF and got a nice strong line before the control line even came up. Didn't bother doing any more as I hate them really. Seeing 2-3 is good though as it means things are progressing enough to register the change in hcg. I'd be tempted to say stop doing any more to stop torturing yourself, but like I said, I hate testing so I am probably in the miniority!!

Hello to everyone else......happy weekend :) The OH is away this weekend so I'm making the most of having the place to myself. Watching crap on TV that he hates, cooking food that he doesn't like eating, and passing gas freely and loudly without judgement. Bliss!


----------



## miss_kseniya

*2nd Time*.....do it hahaha. Will serve him right for drinking too much. That's the sort of thing I would do lol.


----------



## lovehearts

Congrats on your boy bubs :) 

Ksilme - your tests look fab. I can see the difference in the super drug test. I was a Poas addict and often couldn't see a difference in the test the next day but 2 days apart I could. I waited a week in between digital too. I wish you a h&h 8 months and make sure you stick around and let us all know how your getting on. Xxx


----------



## ksilme

lovehearts said:


> Congrats on your boy bubs :)
> 
> Ksilme - your tests look fab. I can see the difference in the super drug test. I was a Poas addict and often couldn't see a difference in the test the next day but 2 days apart I could. I waited a week in between digital too. I wish you a h&h 8 months and make sure you stick around and let us all know how your getting on. Xxx

Thank you so much I was panicking but as it is 2-3 unfeeling happier :) and bought a double pack so wI'll do the other one next week sometime :) xx


----------



## Gemie

*ksilme* fab progression! I loved superdrug tests they were the best for showing progression I wasn't too much of a fan of FRER congrats again!! :)


----------



## peanutmomma

*Bubs*- congrats on team blue 
I am up so early been awake since 4:15 my time and it is 6:15 now. The kitty (Tuna) decided that just touching mom's belly is not enough, now she helps me to stay on my left side by crawling up onto my side and belly and massages it then lays there and purrs til my belly starts to feel bubbly down low, like light light gas bubbles, but no gas comes? Anywho, she then puts her head on my belly next to my belly button and kissed it then fell asleep. I don't have the heart to move her when she is so comfy and cute looking so I just laid there petting her and watching her for 2 hours til I had to roll onto my back and she bit me. Not hard mind you, but she now bites me if I lay on my back. Funny kitty.


----------



## jammers77

Congrats on your little boy, bubs!!

ksilme, like you, with my chemical I had only faint lines. Your lines this time look nice and dark! Getting the 2-3 is a good thing, too. FXd for you!!


----------



## babymonkey18

Ksilme, idk a lot about the tests, as someone else said I hate taking them so I took two total, just as confirmation. I am praying for youthat things continue to progress. Everything is looking good tho, so hang in there!

Getting ready...my sister is in from out of town and insists on buying me a crib. I feel like it's a little early to go do that, but she is adamant. I guess I won't argue....;)


----------



## jammers77

babymonkey18 said:


> Getting ready...my sister is in from out of town and insists on buying me a crib. I feel like it's a little early to go do that, but she is adamant. I guess I won't argue....;)

Free stuff....woohoo!!:happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

Well busy day today I took my girls swimming then home helped build a gazebo then cooked dinner tor nine now laying on the sofa eating strawberries and cream yummy need a rest though


----------



## peanutmomma

I am pooped today. We went to an auction and didn't find anything and we just got home from a high school graduation party. I have been awake since before 5am my time. I want to take a nap, but can't get comfy. And we have stuff to do this evening.


----------



## southernbound

I asked this on Facebook but noone responded, hoping to have more luck here :) my husband likes tyrael (can be tear-ay-el or tear-ee-ul). Is that girly to you? Be honest! You wont hurt my feelings :p


----------



## BubsMom17

Southern - I have never heard the name before, so it sounds so new to me I can't determine if it is girly or not. Do you like it? I remember you mentioned on FB that he rejected like a thousand of your name suggestions...


----------



## southernbound

Bubsmom, yeah lol he shoots down EVERYTHING or just makes a face so I was shocked he suggested something he likes. I'd never heard it either but I like it all things considered. He could always be ty for short. I'm kinda worried about our families though, I think its a little out there for them :p


----------



## peanutmomma

I am unsure if I like it either. As long as you do then go for it. I don't dislike it

AFM- I am feeling lots of back pain and butt pain today. My uterus is achey too! :( right around the top of it at my belly button line. Wondering if Zaya is stretching out and preparing to start kickboxing soon or something LOL. I will probably only be on later to catch up and then, I will be back Wednesday. I am excited to see my sister as she has a lot for us and it will be like Christmas time I swear. Everyone have a great couple of days

*Garden*- good luck on your scan and anyone else having one too


----------



## gardenofedens

Southern, it's not a name I've ever heard before but if you like it, go for it and don't worry about your family. They'll come around! The best way to skip the negative comments is to not reveal the name until baby is in your arms if you are worried about them. :)

Thanks peanut, I can't wait! Angel has a scan tuesday too, not sure who else is this week though...


----------



## laura3103

Southern. I just googled it and it is a boys name!! I was gonna reply on fb but my battery went on my phone so just got home and saw on here xx


----------



## Gemie

Southernbound sound very boyish to me, I'm not a fan sorry xx


----------



## southernbound

Lol well we're having a boy so at least I'm glad it sounds like a boys name


----------



## MandaAnda

My anomaly scan is Thursday at 4pm!


----------



## southernbound

Good luck manda!


----------



## Blob

Sounds like a boys name to me too :thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

Oh that's good then southernbound! I got crossed wires lol


----------



## southernbound

Hehe thanks gemie :) it occurred to me I hadn't mentioned that detail :p


----------



## grich2011

I have a scan tomorrow still staying team yellow but can't wait to see it again! Wishing that I would start feeling some kicks :(


----------



## cassafrass

:thumbup: manda!!


----------



## cassafrass

:sleep: so tired lol


----------



## gardenofedens

My scan is tomorrow too grich! 10am PST. The gender will be a surprise until Tuesday night though, ugh!! (tech will put it in a sealed envelope for me to deliver to the bakery...driving to the bakery with the info right there is going to be TORTURE!!)


----------



## miss_kseniya

I'm so envious of everyone who is having or has had their anomaly/gender scans already. I am really impatient to find out what I'm carrying and still have 2.5 weeks to go to my 20 week scan. I'm fed up of keep having to say baby, peanut or it when referring to baby. Sorry, small whinge as my pregnancy has been pretty ok so far (touchwood) so feels a bit selfish to be whinging about not knowing the sex yet.

Hope everyone else is doing ok though. I have a couple of names which have been top of my list since I was about 6 weeks, but OH doesn't want to discuss them properly until we know the sex in a couple of weeks so we can narrow it down a bit. Loving the suggestions on here and FB though. I do think Tyreal sounds more boyish than girlish though *Southernbound *definitely.

Good luck for those with scans this week xx


----------



## Blob

I haven't got my scan for 4 weeks, agggeeesssss away! We have a girls name totally sorted and have loved it since our second daughter was born. But never in 5yrs have we agreed on any boys name, so that's going to be fun hehe.

We are moving house in 3 weeks, having WAY too much fun buying everything I want for a new housey :)


----------



## jammers77

Good luck to you girls with scans this week!!

I don't have mine for another 22 days, but I'm ok with waiting till almost 20 weeks because baby's bigger by then. Still makes it hard to wait, though!


----------



## Angeltk42

Southernbound it is definitely a boy name. I'm not a fan of it but that doesn't mean anything it's your choice! :) Not girly at all!!!

Glad your DH has finally given a suggestion!


----------



## gardenofedens

My official scan isn't for another 3ish weeks but I didn't want to wait that long and have a private scan this morning. I'm so impatient, lol.  Once I started seeing everyone else on here was getting their scans, I couldn't wait any longer!!


----------



## BubsMom17

Arrgghhhhh!!! DH is really getting to me with the name thing...

I was set on a name, he decided he hated it, so it's been scratched.

Baby's first name is Gabriel, it's decided. I'm set on it. It's the middle name we are diagreeing about.

I have suggested:

Gabriel Luca - DH HATES
Gabriel Lorenzo - He is "OK" with, but I'm "eh" about it.
Gabriel Francesco - We are "OK" with, but it's long... so I'm "eh." It has special meaning to me, but it's long...
Gabriel Nathan - He says it's too "white..." keep in mind our son's name is Daniel Julian. Is that not white??? And my sis-in-law's name is Denise! So white!
I also suggested Gabriel James and Gabriel Nicholas, and he seems OK with James. But once again, isn't that a pretty "white" name??? I like it, so maybe I should just go with it. He gives an inch and I should take a mile, huh?


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Arrgghhhhh!!! DH is really getting to me with the name thing...
> 
> I was set on a name, he decided he hated it, so it's been scratched.
> 
> Baby's first name is Gabriel, it's decided. I'm set on it. It's the middle name we are diagreeing about.
> 
> I have suggested:
> 
> Gabriel Luca - DH HATES
> Gabriel Lorenzo - He is "OK" with, but I'm "eh" about it.
> Gabriel Francesco - We are "OK" with, but it's long... so I'm "eh." It has special meaning to me, but it's long...
> Gabriel Nathan - He says it's too "white..." keep in mind our son's name is Daniel Julian. Is that not white??? And my sis-in-law's name is Denise! So white!
> I also suggested Gabriel James and Gabriel Nicholas, and he seems OK with James. But once again, isn't that a pretty "white" name??? I like it, so maybe I should just go with it. He gives an inch and I should take a mile, huh?

Not that my opinion has weight but I like Gabriel Luca!! hahaha (been seeing it for a while now so it definitely has grown on me)

Definitely like Gabriel James it flows nice Nathan is nice but with the Gabriel first it doesn't flow as nice for me. Yes Gabriel James sounds "white" to me but I would go with that. I like Gabriel Francesco because of the special meaning to you and seriously how often is the middle name written out! I use my middle initial and only family jokingly calls me Tara Anne or Tara Annie as a way of endearment. But it's not like the baby will have to write out his full name when he is 4 hehehe you can save the mouthful for when he is older! lol


----------



## BubsMom17

Seriously, I was just spit-balling out names that I liked in general. I was getting frustrated. Like, Nathan? Nicholas? Anything I liked that came to mind I just threw out there! Looks like Gabriel James is sticking. He says no take-backs. Haha... Plus I kinda like it since Danny's middle name starts with J, too. Kinda cute I guess...


----------



## BubsMom17

Ooooh Angel, your scan is tomorrow!!! Are you dying inside right now???


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Ooooh Angel, your scan is tomorrow!!! Are you dying inside right now???

Yes!! I am so nervous and excited it's not even funny!!! lol I want healthy healthy healthy but also dying to know what the sex is hehehe!


----------



## BubsMom17

Everything is going to be great! Hopefully your LO is more cooperative than mine. He moved and moved and moved and the sonographer had the hardest time getting pics! Then, when she needed shots of his spine, he was so exhausted he fell asleep on his back and wouldn't move for anything... She had me rollover to my side, get up on my hands and knees, get up and walk around, drink cold water... nothin. He was knocked out asleep, just like mommy does! Hehe!


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Everything is going to be great! Hopefully your LO is more cooperative than mine. He moved and moved and moved and the sonographer had the hardest time getting pics! Then, when she needed shots of his spine, he was so exhausted he fell asleep on his back and wouldn't move for anything... She had me rollover to my side, get up on my hands and knees, get up and walk around, drink cold water... nothin. He was knocked out asleep, just like mommy does! Hehe!

That is sooo funny!!! Yeah I'm hoping LO is cooperative! I want it to just go smoothly! I'm sure everything will be fine but I can't help but worry because it's just HOW I AM!!
So cute that the baby exhausted himself and fell asleep hehehe.


----------



## BubsMom17

What time is your scan??? Can you believe you made it this far already? Remember at 13 weeks it felt like sooooo far away???


----------



## grich2011

I just had my scan and just like bubsmom the baby was moving great at first then fell asleep in a bad position we tried everything to get it going again but nothing. She said that they will schedule me for another one and hopefully it will be more cooperative, I don't mind the extra scan though :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Grich - Did you find out the sex, or are you staying team yellow???


----------



## grich2011

BubsMom17 said:


> Grich - Did you find out the sex, or are you staying team yellow???

No we are staying team yellow but the tech said even if we wanted to know she wouldn't have been able to tell us :)


----------



## Blob

Oh my goodness I would be SOOSOO exited if my scan was tomorrow, we don't get to find out the sex here :( last time we paid to get an extra scan but we have just bought a house and moving in 3 weeks with so much to buy. I'm gutted I so want to just know. 

Bubsmom17 I would go with a name that has meaning to you, so long as you like it, it's always going to be special.

I'm also a real worrier I just want to know things are ok with baby, or what they can tell you, I guess you don't really know until they are born :(


----------



## gardenofedens

Ack, I can't believe these babies can be so uncooperative, lol!! Thank goodness Baby Bun cooperated this morning. I hold in my hand a sealed envelope containing the gender results of our baby to be delivered to the bakery for tomorrow's cake cutting! So tempting to take a peek but I won't. It'll be more fun to cut into the cake surprised. :) 29 more hours!!


----------



## BubsMom17

I got the results of my scan and my genetic blood test results! I have a perfectly healthy baby! Baby has choroid plexus cysts like Danny did, but since the anatomy and blood results look excellent, no need to worry. :) So happy right now! 

Let me know if you don't know what choroid plexus cysts are. I'm sure some of you do, though.


----------



## gardenofedens

I have no idea what it is but I'm glad it's nothing to worry about!! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Basically they are little cysts that form in the portion of the brain that makes spinal fluid. The cysts themselves are benign, but can be a soft marker for Trisomy 18, or Edwards Syndrome. They have to tell you about them because there is a soft link to chromosomal abnormalities, but since there was no other indication of such issue, the cysts are nothing to worry about.

Sometimes parents hear "cysts" and "brain" and freak out (like we did with Danny), but if you really evaluate the actual chances of something being wrong, it is really negligible. Te geneticist even told me some people have them their whole lives and never even know about them.


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> What time is your scan??? Can you believe you made it this far already? Remember at 13 weeks it felt like sooooo far away???

1pm Central Time!!! OMG i know I can't believe almost 7 weeks have flown by. They seemed to have crawled at one point now they are flying by like it's nothing. ACK!!! hahaha 

I don't know what the cyst thing is. of course I can google it! lol


----------



## BubsMom17

So I really have to share this wacky dream with someone. Hopefully it will make someone laugh, because I have been laughing about it all day.

So in my dream DH and I lived next door to some guy I worked with (In real life this guy doesn't exist). Well we walk home together and he starts whining that he really wants a blow j*b. For some reason I felt bad for him, so I was like, sure why not? So I do it.

Then later on I'm talking to my DH, and I was like, "Oh yeah, I gave so-and-so a blow j*b." And he was like, "Why did you that??? Why would you do that? That guy? Really???" Then I started to feel really bad, like it suddenly hit me that that wasn't a cool thing to do, and how awkward it would be since we lived next door to each other. AND in my dream it turns out this guy used to bully DH, just to add insult to injury. 

Meanwhile, we are having a cooking competition at our house, and I have to like, break open a sh*t load of clams, and I have a huge of stack of salmon that I have to fillet! I had to just keep filleting and filleting an filleting! LOL!!! I have never filleted a fish in my life!!! 

WTF???


----------



## babymonkey18

lolol bubs...that's so wacky! do you have the desire to eat some fish now? Haha! ;)
also, thanks for explaining the cysts! Idk, either. I bet you feel fine about it since like you said danny had them and we all know he's more than perfect. What a character, haha. I want a girl, but hearing his stories makes me ok with having a rambunctious little man! 
As for names, I agree with others...francesco or james! 

Garden and angel, so excited for the scan results. Don't leave us hanging too long ;)

afm, the 48 hr migraine (second one in a week! I'm over it  ) seems to be subsiding. After multiple tylenol doses, lots of soup, and a cappuchino, heh. Have an appt wed at 2pm est, and today I become an avocado!

Oh quickly a silly story. My friend is obsessed with pregnancy and pregnant women (she hadn't had any if her own yet, she's just always been like this lol). Anyway, she keeps track of my pregnancy almost more than I do...and said to her fiance yesterday, "lesley will be 4 months tomorrow!!!" And her fiance responds, "oh, that's nice. A quarter of the way there..."
Uhhhh :O !!!!!! lol I certainly hope I am not preg for 16 months! Haha


----------



## BubsMom17

Ahaha! One quarter of the way there... No one would want to get pregnant if it lasted that long!

Maybe I was dreaming of fish cuz I bought Danny a goldfish. Or cuz I want sushi so bad... Sigh...


----------



## jammers77

Bubs, dreams are driving me insane, too. The other night I was dreaming something really stupid (can't even remember what it was now), and it woke me at about 4am, so I went to pee hoping that I'd wake up enough so that when I went back to sleep I'd dream something else. NO! That dumb dream kept on until 7am when I finally woke up for good! UGH.


----------



## gardenofedens

lol Bubs...crazy!

babymonkey - certainly hope it doesn't last 16 months!! lol. Gender reveal isn't until 6pm PST so I'll post it asap but will be late tomorrow... :(

I've had the craziest dreams too...and I can't seem to sleep between 1-3am! And then when DD wakes at 7, I'm exhausted! UGH.


----------



## babymonkey18

haha garden, of course we are not a priority to tell...enjoy your reveal gathering and let us know when you have time. I am just trying to emphasize my excitement for you :D


----------



## Nariah01

Bubs, that is so funny I had a good laugh at the part where you were freaking out because maybe what you did was not cool. :haha:

I have had many a strange dream. I seem to be fighting a lot of wars and battles though, not sure why. :shrug: One time I was going to fight this war with the cast from harry potter at my parents house. They were all on brooms and right as our enemy pulled up in boats on the lake, in wooden armor?? I freaked out cause my cat was dying at the vet and I couldn't be there because of the stupid war. So I pleaded with the wooden armor people to let me go save my cat and asked for money to help pay for it. they gave me money I went on my way and I pretty sure my cat lived. Then it morphed into me going to some town in a space ship to help save these werewolf people......its so confusing. I think maybe I should stop reading and watching movies before bed.

Anywho I have a midwife app. on Wed. at 2pm, get to hear the heartbeat, so pumped!! Then hopefully we can schedule our scan after that and find out the sex!!! trying to calm down and relax instead of freak out, hopefully some Florence will help.


----------



## BubsMom17

Pregnancy dreams are no joke! So many mornings I just wake up like very confused...


----------



## gardenofedens

babymonkey18 said:


> haha garden, of course we are not a priority to tell...enjoy your reveal gathering and let us know when you have time. I am just trying to emphasize my excitement for you :D

Lol, I know! I'm bummed I have to wait ALL DAY LONG to find out!! I want to know NOW!! The envelope with the gender is in my car....tempting! And I'm picking up the cake at 11am tomorrow, tempting!! Lol. Oh and the lady who took the order for a cake didn't seem to understand the point of a gender reveal being a surprise even though I kept telling her I didn't want to know. I'm pretty sure she wrote the color frosting to be used on my receipt and handed it to me. I didn't look, I just folded it uo and stuffed it in my wallet. But all of it is so tempting!!!!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Loving all the crazy dreams in here. I've been reading all the game of thrones books in the last month and some of the dreams I've had have been insane. All war and fighting kind of dreams. Very odd

*Garden* I admire your resolve not to peek, it must be so temptimg knowing you have it written down. Will be such a lovely surprise though to cut the cake and reveal :)

*Bubs* I like the name Gabriel Luca and Gabriel Lorenzo. Picking is so difficut isn't it. I use sticky notes application on the desktop on my work laptop and my background is literally pasted with loads of these notes with various name combinations on. I change my mind every day.

Hope everyone is good and good luck for your scan *Angel* and anyone else having one this week :)


----------



## Creative

Been to the midwife for my 16 week appointment.
I had extreme baby brain this morning as three times before I left I went to the loo pot in hand and then wee'd in the loo. only managed to squeeze out a centimeter before I saw the MW!

Heard babys heart beat and cried (wuss!!)

Got told about having flu jab and whooping cough jab and the andti D and further blood tests. (not good for a needle phobic)

On the plus side the MW was all for me having a Home birth and said not to worry about the consultants appointment, that I should just be firm and say I understand the risks and still want a homebirth.


----------



## MandaAnda

Creative, I was having déjà vu reading your post just now! Then it clicked that you're in the same fb group as me.

As for me, I'm loving feeling baby move. It's often when I'm sat at work, after getting a patient's infusion going, doing paperwork. The SPD is really doing a number on my hips, so seeing a physio tomorrow. Then anomaly scan on Thursday!


----------



## gardenofedens

11-12 hours until the reveal ladies!!! :happydance: Ack! So excited!! I've decided I think I'm team pink. I was wrong with dd but oh well, lol. We'll see if I'm wrong again!


----------



## Angeltk42

miss_kseniya said:


> Loving all the crazy dreams in here. I've been reading all the game of thrones books in the last month and some of the dreams I've had have been insane. All war and fighting kind of dreams. Very odd
> 
> *Garden* I admire your resolve not to peek, it must be so temptimg knowing you have it written down. Will be such a lovely surprise though to cut the cake and reveal :)
> 
> *Bubs* I like the name Gabriel Luca and Gabriel Lorenzo. Picking is so difficut isn't it. I use sticky notes application on the desktop on my work laptop and my background is literally pasted with loads of these notes with various name combinations on. I change my mind every day.
> 
> Hope everyone is good and good luck for your scan *Angel* and anyone else having one this week :)

Thanks sweetie!!! I'm sooooo nervous and excited!!! Come on 1pm (central) lol 
Just want to have a healthy baby but of course finding out the gender is the extremely fun part!! :)


----------



## babymonkey18

Angel, you're driving me nuts ;) . I think central is only +1 hr for me? So I will soon be obsessively checking the thread :D


----------



## babymonkey18

Well, after being sick for a few days, my bloat bump has turned into a mush bump. At least before the air inside made it feel firm and I could fake it...haha. Now I just feel flabby  cmon growth spurt! (I'm sure I'll be eating my own words soon enough....)


----------



## BubsMom17

:growlmad:

So my OB/GYN just called. Turns out, again, I have a marginal placenta previa!!! This means pelvic rest for the next 8 1/2 weeks, at least, until they confirm my placenta has moved away from my cervix.

This mean:

No arousal
No orgasms
No sex
No exercise other than light walking 

After the friggin AWESOME orgasms I have been having up until now, it's gonna be hard to give up sex, even if we are only doing it once a week. :cry:
And I have been trying so hard to stay active, and now it feels like it's all down the drain. By the time 28-29 weeks comes along (at best), I will be feeling too big and tired to start all over again. I'm sad. It really is a friggin repeat of last time. Only this time add headaches and leaky boobs. :dohh:


----------



## 2nd time

That is utter pants but dont forget it turned out fine last time ie healthy baby and thats the most important thing chin up sweetheart


----------



## Angeltk42

awww sorry Emily!!! xoxox That does suck I think I would cry if I was told pelvic rest!! :( 

But like 2nd time said you had a healthy baby last time so that is the most important thing!!



AFM -- Scan went so so baby wasn't very cooperative. Laying facing my back, wriggling around like little worm. Probably going to have another scan because tech could not see the heart properly for pics or the brain or the cord but what she did see looked good. Heard heartbeat at 158!! Also she got a clear potty shot and said she was 70% sure i'm having a.......


GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have thought it was a girl all along so even at 70% I am pretty certain that it is going to be a little AMANDA GRACE!! :) :cloud9:

TEAM PINK!!!!!


----------



## BubsMom17

2nd time said:


> That is utter pants but dont forget it turned out fine last time ie healthy baby and thats the most important thing chin up sweetheart

I know... baby looks great, so that is the most important thing. Besides the pelvic rest, now it's one more thing to worry about. I had stopped checking my undies for blood, now I feel like I'm gonna be starting that all over again...

Last time my pregnancy was full of ups and downs (Danny with his cysts, I had the placenta previa thing, I was on gestational diabetes watch, he was very small *so they thought and they got all worked up. Turns out he was 6 pounds when he was born at 38 weeks, so had he made it to his due date he most likely would have been over 7 pounds). I was just hoping for a little easier time time this time around.

Oh well... baby will be here and it will all be irrelevant in the end.


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> That is utter pants but dont forget it turned out fine last time ie healthy baby and thats the most important thing chin up sweetheart
> 
> I know... baby looks great, so that is the most important thing. Besides the pelvic rest, now it's one more thing to worry about. I had stopped checking my undies for blood, now I feel like I'm gonna be starting that all over again...
> 
> Last time my pregnancy was full of ups and downs (Danny with his cysts, I had the placenta previa thing, I was on gestational diabetes watch, he was very small *so they thought and they got all worked up. Turns out he was 6 pounds when he was born at 38 weeks, so had he made it to his due date he most likely would have been over 7 pounds). I was just hoping for a little easier time time this time around.
> 
> Oh well... baby will be here and it will all be irrelevant in the end.Click to expand...

so sorry for your woes!!! :hugs: I wish it was easier for you this time too!


----------



## BubsMom17

I mean, with all of that I can't really complain. Despite all that, I was a low risk, and I know soooo many moms have it much worse and scarier! 

I think you just have an idea of how you want your pregnancy to go, and it just gets disappointing when things don't go your way.

Did you tell FOB about the gender results????


----------



## Blob

Yay Angel that's exiting :) congratulations 

Bubsmom sorry love that's tough :(


----------



## Angeltk42

No I haven't... Kinda left his house in a huff last night because his stupid friend Joey was "joking" with me and hurting my feelings and I just couldn't take it anymore so I left. FOB texted apologizing and saying he was sorry and friend was sorry but the POS hasn't texted me ONCE today meanwhile for the last 2 months he has texted me the second he wakes up but not today!!! I want to text him something nasty I'm so mad!! 

:'(


----------



## Angeltk42

Thanks blob!! :)


----------



## Gemie

Bubsmom17 that sucks Hun!! On the plus side so glad your little man is okay and like you say it won't matter in the end :hugs:


----------



## BubsMom17

Angeltk42 said:


> No I haven't... Kinda left his house in a huff last night because his stupid friend Joey was "joking" with me and hurting my feelings and I just couldn't take it anymore so I left. FOB texted apologizing and saying he was sorry and friend was sorry but the POS hasn't texted me ONCE today meanwhile for the last 2 months he has texted me the second he wakes up but not today!!! I want to text him something nasty I'm so mad!!
> 
> :'(

In my oh so very humble opinion... FOB needs to cut the cord so to speak with his bestie and cool the bromance off. He just seems like he is out to cause drama between you and FOB.

Maybe FOB hasn't texted because he feels awkward about the whole situation... like he doesn't want to upset either of you, but it's clear that bestie is being an ass!


----------



## Angeltk42

I texted FOB and said "no text all day? No good morning no good afternoon? What gives?" Answer "I've been running around since I woke up!"

And no kidding he needs to cut this bromance off ugh!!!! I agree friend is trying to cause issues between us! We hate friend!


----------



## BubsMom17

Angeltk42 said:


> I texted FOB and said "no text all day? No good morning no good afternoon? What gives?" Answer "I've been running around since I woke up!"

Ummmm... did he know what today was? Or did he forget???


----------



## BubsMom17

Angeltk42 said:


> And no kidding he needs to cut this bromance off ugh!!!! I agree friend is trying to cause issues between us! We hate friend!

LOL! Yeah, we hate friend! Screw friend! :growlmad:


----------



## gardenofedens

So sorry bubs, that totally sucks! Love the term bromance though!! Lol

Congrats angel!!! Little girls are AWESOME!!

Afm, it's a BOY!!
https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x323/gardenofedens/FB_IMG_13709978225363009_zps5c374036.jpg

I'll post more in my journal tomorrow since I have to put dd to bed now. It's been a long day!


----------



## babymonkey18

Congrats, garden!!!!! :)


----------



## Angeltk42

Congrats garden!!!!! Team blue is awesome!!! I love little boys but very happy for my little girl! ;) 

Bubs - FoB knew the day and just ignored it I guess... He surprise stopped by my house a few minutes ago... Told him how scan went and he looked at scans but he said he knew it was a girl bc he read on fb but he said that through text b4 I announced gender! He was basing it off everyone who commented on my pics... Text doesn't show emotion but he seemed unaffected by the news.. But I'm cynical so who knows!


----------



## lovehearts

bubs- im sorry to hear about the pelvic rest. as others have said your first was just fine so no reason why this shouldnt be. I get what you mean about it not going as it planned. I had a haematoma with my son and I SO didnt want one this time, I was on constant worry. Well this time its happened again except im STILL getting brown so going on longer than when i was pregnant with my son. Its so disheartening because you just want pregnancy to go smoothly. :hugs: I hope you manage to rest up.

Congrats on the latest gender reveals. Looking forward to reading about your party garden.

xx


----------



## lovehearts

AFM - Still getting brown cm some days - had it the last couple of days late on in the evening. Then its gone the next morning. I have erosion of the cervix too so that can cause spotting so no idea if its the bleed or my cervix. I just want my scan to hurry up now so I can see whats happening with the bleed. I so so SO wish that its shrunk/gone. Feel like iv had a little spurt this week but I have days where i dont think i look pregnant at all and then days where its pretty obvious xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Garden* I know I replied on FB too, but yay for team blue.

*Bubsmum* I'm sorry to hear about the bed rest hun, that is seriously rubbish. But, if it means a lovely healthy baby at the end of it, then I guess its a sacrifice worth bearing. You'll have to stock up on movies and tv shows and a good set of books to help pass the time and try to make it less boring.

*Angel* sorry FOB and his 'friend' are being arses :( Yay for your little girlie though hun. I think we are still ahead by 1 boy on this thread (now Garden knows the sex) so nice to have another girlie to even up the numbers.

*Babymonkey* my bump is a bit up and down depending on how much bloat is going on, but it is finally starting to look like a baby bump (in tighter clothes as least). Loose clothes just make me look fat!

*Lovehearts* I'm sure everything is fine, but it must be annoying for you. How long until the scan hun?

Hello to everyone who posts after me xx


----------



## lovehearts

scan is still 12 days away!! boo hurry up scan!!! 

There must be lots of '20 week scans' coming up soon, when is everyone elses?

xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks ladies! We are ecstatic!! My journal is updated with photos from the party too, it was so much fun!


----------



## saphiresky

2wks till my 20wk scan, 26th June can't wait! Loving these little milestones.


----------



## jammers77

Congrats, gardenofedens!! Boys sure are precious.


----------



## babymonkey18

Lovehearts, no 20 wk scan planned yet!

I do have an appt today so maybe they'll talk to me about scheduling one?


----------



## Gemie

My 20 scan is 21st June :)

How is everyone?

I said cograts gardens on fb but congrats again!! Lots of buys due :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Good Morning Everyone- I am home again. 
*Garden*- congrats on your little man I love the cake and the fact that you have enough will power to have waited til the cake cut to find out. Not me Nope could not have done it.
*Angel*- Men suck at times sorry yours is being dumb. Congrats on your princess though. 
*Lovehearts*- sorry for the off and on bleed and maybe it is shrinking
Bubs-sorry on the no sex for a while. I don't have the cervix issue and I am upset that I only get to have sex when I get tired of waiting and complain to DH that he must not find me sexy any longer. Since we knew I was pregnant we have only had sex 3 times!! 
*AFM*- we made it back at 3am my time so we were gone around 48 hours exactly. My family surprised the heck out of us with how nice they were and so supportive. My mom bought us a pack and play and some toys. Also, a cushion for a baby tub or you can suction it to the big tub and not need the baby tub, that is what we plan to do. We saw some friends we went to Culinary school with. One just graduated last Saturday so he is an official Chef. Our other friend had her son, 5 months old, with her. He is a little ham and was so much fun. Then we drove 4 hours to my sisters house Tuesday afternoon. She and her husband gave us the 4-in-1 crib and an additional Toddler bed frame so when ( my sister and Bro-in-law said this when not if ) we have another one we will have the extra bed! They also gave us a bouncy seat that vibrates, Her friend gave me two big bags of girl clothes 0-3 months for the fall/winter. A potty chair as they just finished potty training with their youngest. Won't need it for years, but we have it now. And My sister said they plan to save all of my youngest niece's clothes so when Zaya gets bigger we have a wardrobe. Oh, and my sister bought me a Diaper/tote bag from Vera Bradley? It is so nice and has loads of pockets so I can double the use as a purse for me and we can use it later as a travel bag or what ever. So all in all a neat trip. My grandmother whom is residing in Canada called when I was at my parents and spoke to me. She wants to send money to my mom and have mom buy us a new stroller/ travel system. So, we shall see on that. i won't hold my breathe, but I know my mom and dad want to make sure that by 30 weeks I at least have a car seat. Mom and Dad will be coming up when I have Zaya which is great because though I am not super close with my mom when I am in need or scared she is there and this will be an experience LOL. My dad held my belly and said goodnight to Zaya Monday night and he is so cute about everything going on :). 
My biggest complaint of the trip is that yesterday/last night while we were driving the 6.5 hours from my sister's to our place my left leg swelled up so badly that I could hardly walk when we got home! I elevated it when I went to bed and it is okay today. But, freaky looking last night. I couldn't move my toes as my leg and foot were so puffy. I hope that this doesn't continue that was a bit scary.
Okay, enough of my trip. Glad to see everyone is doing good. I have another scan in 13 days! It is the one with the Pediatric Cardiologist, but hey it is another scan right? :)


----------



## babymonkey18

Yay peanut, sounds like your trip was awesome, you hit the jackpot!!! :)


----------



## peanutmomma

so any suggestions on helping with the swelling? I have my feet elevated and all, but DH brother and I just went and unloaded most of the truck, I promised DH I would not unload the mattress, crib parts, and toddler bed frames until he gets home from work so he and his brother will do it. But, not my feet hurt and my left ankle is swollen again. My ties are all tingly too


----------



## gardenofedens

Look into getting some compression socks...they work wonders!


----------



## BubsMom17

*Miss_Kseniya* - Luckily it's only partial rest. I can still go to work since I just sit at my deks all day. I get a little bit crampy if I spend too much time on my feet, which it's hard not too to do with a 3 year old at home and a house to tend to... But yes, I do need to make an effort to lounge more. :)

*Peanut *- Oh my goodness, I LOVE the Vera Bradley bags! I have one on my wish list on Amazon! I have one of their tote bags for trips and stuff, and it is like, 5 years old and still looks new! The zippers hold up really well even though I am a notorious over-packer!
As far as the swelling, I have no suggestions, other than lay on your left side to help your kidneys filter well, drink lots of water, and elevate, of course. Sitting for so long in the car probably attributed to the swelling and you are probably still retaining from that. Hopefully it gets better. My left foot swells and makes my toes fall asleep. Not fun...
Oh, massage helps! When DH gets home have him give your legs a rub down! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

OK mommies, I need some insight here.

Last night, my son and DH and I were all snuggling in bed, and DH and I were joking around about the placenta previa and how our babies think it's really funny to give me a hard time while they are in utero. So I told my son, "Danny, tell baby brother to be nice to mommy!" Usually he is really cute and talks really close to my belly and says hi to baby brother, he kisses it and makes jokes about poking the baby's butt (boys...) etc. THIS time, he PUNCHED my stomach! Now, it didn't really hurt, but it certainly surprised me.
DH got really mad and Danny got in trouble (which then broke my heart to see him with his sad face :( ) Should I take this as a one-off, or should I be concerned that he is feeling reallllly insecure about new baby? If so, any suggestions??? I don't want him to be insecure. :( I feel like I said something wrong about telling him to tell baby to be nice to me... I thought he would just do what he always does. He has never acted violent like that. I'm SURE he thought he was just playing, but he needs to know that is not acceptable play...


----------



## Creative

BubsMom17 said:


> OK mommies, I need some insight here.
> 
> Last night, my son and DH and I were all snuggling in bed, and DH and I were joking around about the placenta previa and how our babies think it's really funny to give me a hard time while they are in utero. So I told my son, "Danny, tell baby brother to be nice to mommy!" Usually he is really cute and talks really close to my belly and says hi to baby brother, he kisses it and makes jokes about poking the baby's butt (boys...) etc. THIS time, he PUNCHED my stomach! Now, it didn't really hurt, but it certainly surprised me.
> DH got really mad and Danny got in trouble (which then broke my heart to see him with his sad face :( ) Should I take this as a one-off, or should I be concerned that he is feeling reallllly insecure about new baby? If so, any suggestions??? I don't want him to be insecure. :( I feel like I said something wrong about telling him to tell baby to be nice to me... I thought he would just do what he always does. He has never acted violent like that. I'm SURE he thought he was just playing, but he needs to know that is not acceptable play...

I think he was probably just reacting to the statement ""Danny, tell baby brother to be nice to mommy!" He probably thought it was funny and didn;t know his own strength. I bet he was shocked when he got into trouble. 
it might be worth chatting about it to him and take the time to exolain that you were having a joke and that whilst you are sure he didn;t mean to hurt because he is usually a very kind and lovely little boy, that it did hurt and that punching is not something that you should do. Reinforce that you know he is going to make a very special and wonderful big brother.


----------



## BubsMom17

Like I said, I felt really awful that he got in trouble, because I know he doesn't always know better. He of course has been told that hitting is not nice, but things don't tend to stick at 3 years old. I am feeling some guilt about the pregnancy (I'm sure other mommies have gone through this too). I still see him as a baby and I want to always make him feel so so so special!!! I KNOW no one has ever been permanently traumatized from having a sibling (at least not well adjusted people... lol...), but I think mommy hormones play a big part in it, too.


----------



## Angeltk42

Bubs - i think Danny was PROTECTING YOU!! I don't necessarily think he thought he would hurt you or get in trouble. But when you said "tell baby brother to be nice to mommy" he probably took it as baby brother was hurting you and needed to be disciplined. of course hitting isn't nice but isn't that the phase for a 3 year old to react like that. I wouldn't be concerned but he did need to know it was wrong so getting in trouble was the best course of action so he didn't do it again. You asked him to talk to baby brother not beat him up. It's a lesson. :)


----------



## Angeltk42

I asked this on FB but I figured I'd ask here. If doctor clears you would you fly at 31 weeks.... There is a whole reason behind it but basically it's not like a vacation to a 3rd world country. I would be going back to NY from Texas to see my family and friends before baby is born. I know good hospitals/doctors but just want the opinion of other mommies and pregnant women to know if they would do it or if I am just crazy. Of course I would get medically cleared, take all the precautions as far as carrying my medical documents etc. I have been reading up on it and there is no "risk" to baby except if you give birth far from home. But technically NY is home to me so i feel like that is moot point. Anywho OPINIONS welcome.


----------



## peanutmomma

I have a round protruding bump today. LOL it has been getting in my way this morning LOL. I love it and hope Zaya decides soon that I am allowed to feel her kicking and the like, but I swear it is just BIGGER today! I am sitting with my feet up the rest of the day. I was going to wash all the new baby stuff we got the last two days, but walking down the stairs to get a laundry basket was hard enough and my foot is swelling again. SO, my mom suggested to just prop up my feet, drink water and relax. I am all for it at this point. I am actually reclining back I have my feet in the kitchen chair next to me and I am leaning back as sitting straight up was too uncomfy. and I had to move into a different position to type as my belly is in the way. 
If I am feeling like this at 19+3 what will I feel like at like 32+anything? I bet miserable LOL


----------



## BubsMom17

Angeltk42 said:


> I wouldn't be concerned but he did need to know it was wrong so getting in trouble was the best course of action so he didn't do it again. You asked him to talk to baby brother not beat him up. It's a lesson. :)

LOL... I told DH to apologize for getting mad at him. He was like, "NO! He did something wrong, and when you do something wrong, you get in trouble!"

I know he's right. I'm just a big sucker! :lolly:

As far as flying, as long you are low risk, low risk of complications, I don't see why not, as long as doc and the airline sign off on it.

Have you seen the movie, "Away We Go?" Maya Rudolph is 6 months pregnant, and the airlines wouldn't let her fly because she "looks" too big. It's a funny scene...


----------



## 2nd time

BubsMom17 said:


> Like I said, I felt really awful that he got in trouble, because I know he doesn't always know better. He of course has been told that hitting is not nice, but things don't tend to stick at 3 years old. I am feeling some guilt about the pregnancy (I'm sure other mommies have gone through this too). I still see him as a baby and I want to always make him feel so so so special!!! I KNOW no one has ever been permanently traumatized from having a sibling (at least not well adjusted people... lol...), but I think mommy hormones play a big part in it, too.

I felt abit guilty whendd was only 20 weeks and I was expecting dd2 but then it dawned on me their is no better gift than family, a sibling is somone to share how you feel and support you. For example I know its a bit sad but if I didnt have a sister no one eles would understand the pain of mum dieing so dont feel bad your giving your ds the best gift in thevworld


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be concerned but he did need to know it was wrong so getting in trouble was the best course of action so he didn't do it again. You asked him to talk to baby brother not beat him up. It's a lesson. :)
> 
> LOL... I told DH to apologize for getting mad at him. He was like, "NO! He did something wrong, and when you do something wrong, you get in trouble!"
> 
> I know he's right. I'm just a big sucker! :lolly:
> 
> As far as flying, as long you are low risk, low risk of complications, I don't see why not, as long as doc and the airline sign off on it.
> 
> Have you seen the movie, "Away We Go?" Maya Rudolph is 6 months pregnant, and the airlines wouldn't let her fly because she "looks" too big. It's a funny scene...Click to expand...

I'm a big sucker too I'd probably get upset too that he got in trouble. 

Like over the weekend FOB's kids were with ME because he had to work. but his parents took us all out to dinner one night. Well FOB's middle son threw his sandwhich on the floor because he was told if he eats all his dinner he will get ice cream. Thinking he was slick he threw it under the table. Well he was caught and had to watch his two other brothers eat ice cream.. I ALMOST CRIED. HE cried the whole way home. THEN to boot got an ass whipping from his Grandma when we got home. I was like DAMN!!! Wasn't no ice cream punishment enough????

Yeah as long as doc and airline are ok with it I didn't think there was a big deal but my cousin was like NOOOOOO flying in 3rd tri! :(


----------



## BubsMom17

Angeltk42 said:


> Like over the weekend FOB's kids were with ME because he had to work. but his parents took us all out to dinner one night. Well FOB's middle son threw his sandwhich on the floor because he was told if he eats all his dinner he will get ice cream. Thinking he was slick he threw it under the table. Well he was caught and had to watch his two other brothers eat ice cream.. I ALMOST CRIED. HE cried the whole way home. THEN to boot got an ass whipping from his Grandma when we got home. I was like DAMN!!! Wasn't no ice cream punishment enough????
> 
> Yeah as long as doc and airline are ok with it I didn't think there was a big deal but my cousin was like NOOOOOO flying in 3rd tri! :(

Oh poor guy! :( I wouldn't have been able to watch him not get ice cream while his brothers did! Like I said.. total sucker!

I think it depends on the airline, too. I think some say no flying after 32 weeks, some say 34, some say 36... I think you should find out details from them. I had a friend who just flew from Washington to L.A. and she was 31 weeks, so I know it's possible.


----------



## gardenofedens

I agree, I think danny was definitely protecting you. Baby us very well cushioned in there though. With dd, my 100 pound rottie/dane mix jumped up on me and hit me right in the belly. I was terrified but all was well. 

As for flying, I would...but I also went camping three hours from the nearest hospital in an area with no cell service and did 2-3 mile hikes every day while camping all at 35 weeks....  I brought my hospital bag and had a carseat installed just in case.


----------



## Angeltk42

Garden you are my type of woman!!! I just feel if there is no risk or danger what is the big deal. 

Bubs - it was torture but it wasn't like I was gonna go above the grandparents. I gave him a sucker when we got home lol! 


Ok so the reason why I am questioning this flying that late is.... I feel like I'm not gonna have a baby shower and it's really starting to bum me out. Because I live soooo far from NY and i'm already almost 20 weeks!!! I have to fly to NY if I do end up having a baby shower but realistically 3rd tri is in what 7 weeks? How can anyone plan a baby shower that quick? I feel like I am finally accepting I'm pregnant although still not fully connected to baby because still a paranoid mess! I am so not a materialistic person as far as gifts I wouldn't even care if no one got me anything but a card but I do want to celebrate this baby and have all the joys that everyone gets. I already feel like I'm missing out on a lot since I am so far from friends/family. My cousin who originally said she would plan the shower hasn't mentioned in weeks and now time is a ticking... SAME cousin who said no flying in 3rd tri! Flying to NY is not cheap and if I AM going to have a baby shower I need to figure out a ticket soon. Sorry I'm a little on edge and emotional right now I just want to cry!! I feel like everything is falling apart :( 

SOOOOO happy for this baby but feel like everyone else who is happy about this baby is over 1800 miles away and it's starting to get to me! *rant over*


----------



## babymonkey18

Bubs and peanut, sry I don't have any advice for your situations. But bubs, I agree with angel!

Angel, I would totally fly if you are all cleared. Like you said, ny is home to you. :) and I'm sure the support from seeing your family just before baby would be awesome!


----------



## BubsMom17

Tara - I don't know how you do it so far away from everyone... I would fly back for sure as long as everything was clear and good-to-go. You deserve to have some love from your family before baby comes! <3


----------



## jammers77

Girls, we have no air conditioner. AC guy came to clean our coils in our unit and he discovered that water is dripping on our furnace because one of the coils is so junky that it either needs replaced or we need to buy a whole new unit. At any rate, we're without any air till at the earliest Friday for a coil replacement. If the coil replacement doesn't work, we'll be out of air till who knows when. This is just horrible. It's 91.2 degrees in here, and we can't put in a window unit for temporary fix because it's not allowed in our neighborhood!!! I've got big dog fans in every room and all non-necessary electronics unplugged. I've already had a little cry, but soon figured out that it only made me feel hotter. I've been taking spells of going into the bathtub for a cool bath. I'd decided to make a lasagna in the crock pot, but I know that would only drive up the temp in the house, so I don't know what I'm going to eat for dinner. Can't have a blasted cold-meat sandwich!!! Guess it's going to be cereal.

Sorry for the pity party. I'm just falling apart here.


----------



## Angeltk42

jammers77 said:


> Girls, we have no air conditioner. AC guy came to clean our coils in our unit and he discovered that water is dripping on our furnace because one of the coils is so junky that it either needs replaced or we need to buy a whole new unit. At any rate, we're without any air till at the earliest Friday for a coil replacement. If the coil replacement doesn't work, we'll be out of air till who knows when. This is just horrible. It's 91.2 degrees in here, and we can't put in a window unit for temporary fix because it's not allowed in our neighborhood!!! I've got big dog fans in every room and all non-necessary electronics unplugged. I've already had a little cry, but soon figured out that it only made me feel hotter. I've been taking spells of going into the bathtub for a cool bath. I'd decided to make a lasagna in the crock pot, but I know that would only drive up the temp in the house, so I don't know what I'm going to eat for dinner. Can't have a blasted cold-meat sandwich!!! Guess it's going to be cereal.
> 
> Sorry for the pity party. I'm just falling apart here.

HUGS!!!!!!!! I would be crushed if i had no AC!!! Tons of hugs for you!!!! Virtual hugs so you don't get more hot!


----------



## bebbe

My due date has been moved till 29th of October so I am no longer a November sparkler!

Good luck to all though x


----------



## BubsMom17

jammers77 said:


> Girls, we have no air conditioner. AC guy came to clean our coils in our unit and he discovered that water is dripping on our furnace because one of the coils is so junky that it either needs replaced or we need to buy a whole new unit. At any rate, we're without any air till at the earliest Friday for a coil replacement. If the coil replacement doesn't work, we'll be out of air till who knows when. This is just horrible. It's 91.2 degrees in here, and we can't put in a window unit for temporary fix because it's not allowed in our neighborhood!!! I've got big dog fans in every room and all non-necessary electronics unplugged. I've already had a little cry, but soon figured out that it only made me feel hotter. I've been taking spells of going into the bathtub for a cool bath. I'd decided to make a lasagna in the crock pot, but I know that would only drive up the temp in the house, so I don't know what I'm going to eat for dinner. Can't have a blasted cold-meat sandwich!!! Guess it's going to be cereal.
> 
> Sorry for the pity party. I'm just falling apart here.

Ewww... and you're in Kentucky? Is it really humid there? I would be livid if we had no AC!


----------



## babymonkey18

Had 16 wk appointment today...
some annoying things happened, but overall it was good. I have my referral sheet to schedule my anatomy/anomaly scan! Right now, it's July 10 (along with my regular monthly check-up at 20 wk) but I am trying to do the u/s sooner because DH can't come to that appointment. So I'm hoping to do it in 2 weeks instead of 4 ;)

The other cool thing was that I heard my baby's heart beat for the first time! The mw tried at 12 weeks and couldn't find it (but she tried for about 10 seconds then gave up and just gave me a mini u/s haha, so I SAW the hb). But hearing it was a whole new experience for me and DH :) . Her doppler wasn't giving a number, but I timed 35 beats in 15 seconds, so that's ~140 bpm. Right smack dab in the middle of the healthy range, so I couldn't be happier. The mw also reaffirmed me that my growth is great (she measured my fundal height, which I didn't think they did until 20+ weeks?) and asked if I felt any movement. When I described what I felt, she was like, "oh yeah, that's definitely the baby" and it made me feel excited all over again. :D


----------



## BubsMom17

Babymonkey - Sounds like a great appointment! Did you record the HB? I recorded it on my IPhone so I can listen whenever I want. :) And the HB gave no clue about the gender! 140 is right in the middle between boy and girl! (supposedly > my boys paid no attention to that!)


----------



## BubsMom17

So... I just got the old... "Are you SURE you're ONLY 5 months (give or take 2 days)?"
Mostly I get, "Oh, you're so small! Are you sure you're that far along?"

I just laugh... I had my bump resting on my keyboard shelf at my desk, so maybe it looks bigger since it just kinda rests there. People are so funny!


----------



## babymonkey18

BubsMom17 said:


> Babymonkey - Sounds like a great appointment! Did you record the HB? I recorded it on my IPhone so I can listen whenever I want. :) And the HB gave no clue about the gender! 140 is right in the middle between boy and girl! (supposedly > my boys paid no attention to that!)

I did not record it...but maybe I will next time! That's a good idea. I am held over, for now (what...it's been 5 hours?  ) I think for me just occasional check-ups like this are good to make me not worry. Even though I have been pretty asymptomatic, I have some stretching-soreness and have felt the baby on two occasions, so I am actually not concerned anymore. I know stuff can still go wrong (it always can) but every new milestone/moment definitely doesn't count for nothing! ;)

I was trying not to learn about skull theory or hb or any of that stuff because I don't want any ideas in my head about gender...although I think I am seeing a trend of all that stuff being wrong so much. Just like in your case!

(^ that's not to say don't say anything to me about it, I was just saying as soon as I got the "140" I thought, "I wonder what gender that lines up with?" lol)


----------



## Angeltk42

Anyone else overwhelmed looking at all the baby gear??? OMG!!! TOOOOOOO many choices! I do plan on having another child (if i can) so I definitely don't want tooooooo girly but the girly stuff is sooo adorable!! EEK!!
lol 

Trying to cheer myself up. I'm having a really BLAH day! 

Update: FOB texted me asking if my fb post about people blowing me off when they don't need me anymore had to do with him. I said "if the shoe fits feel free to wear it!" "obviously you feel like you are blowing me off that is why you think my post is about you!"


----------



## babymonkey18

*Angel*...YES! There is a thread on 2nd Tri about what to buy for baby and I couldn't even read it because the posters were making my cross my eyes. I just keep thinking, "a bunch of onsies, lots of spit-up blankets (whatever they're called lol), some nice blankets, warm coat (for my baby in Michigan winter! haha)....and they're good. hahaha. 

It's so overwhelming. Don't even get me started on "how many of what size" ><

btw, I'm going to punch your FOB. Just sayin'.

*Bubs*, I also wanted to share with you (and the other girls this is relevant to) that I got my free baby sling in my mail box today that you told us about :) . I tried it on, it seemed to fit, guess I'll just have to borrow someone's baby to double check ;)


----------



## BubsMom17

Angel - Oh I know... And don't start reading reviews! I read one review and it gets 5 stars, and I decide I NEED that item. BUT then the next review it gets one star because it makes a weird noise or something, and decide I will NOT buy that item! Gets so frustrating!

Baby monkey - lol... I put my cat in mine and it clearly didn't work! Haha! Obviously my three year old won't fit. But I really like the sling! It seems easy to use and totally sturdy.


----------



## BubsMom17

Angel - :( about FOB. I have no idea what could possibly be going on with him...


----------



## Angeltk42

I got my sling a few days ago and it fit but I need a doll or something to try it hehehe! 

Yeah FOB is feeling guilty he knows he is treating me weird and is trying to turn it around on me. I just wish I wasn't in a funk! 

I know what I need but the choices are sooooo crazy. I have no one to go baby shopping with its getting to me. :(


----------



## Angeltk42

babymonkey18 said:


> *Angel*...YES! There is a thread on 2nd Tri about what to buy for baby and I couldn't even read it because the posters were making my cross my eyes. I just keep thinking, "a bunch of onsies, lots of spit-up blankets (whatever they're called lol), some nice blankets, warm coat (for my baby in Michigan winter! haha)....and they're good. hahaha.
> 
> It's so overwhelming. Don't even get me started on "how many of what size" ><
> 
> btw, I'm going to punch your FOB. Just sayin'.
> 
> *Bubs*, I also wanted to share with you (and the other girls this is relevant to) that I got my free baby sling in my mail box today that you told us about :) . I tried it on, it seemed to fit, guess I'll just have to borrow someone's baby to double check ;)

And please come punch him he needs a good punch in the face!


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow...tons to catch up on...lets see if I can remember it all since I'm on my phone!

Bubs, I received my sling too and put 10 month old Abigail in it. Didn't seem as secure as the moby wrap but I can still see myself using it for DS. (Ack! I'm going to have a DS! Still sounds so surreal!!!)

Angel, definitely try to go home. Can't believe you are so far away. I'm 40 min from my mom and most says that is too far for me! Lol. I used to be 3 hours and it was awful.

Babymonkey, sounds like you had a great appt. The hb rates rang true for dd and ds. Abigail was always 155-165 and ds is always around 135-145. :)

Afm, my mom and I had scheduled to go shopping today but she canceled last minute so I went to the craft store instead and spent $130 on Baby Aidan's scrapbook/baby book, papers and stickers. Then when dh got home he wanted to go baby clothes shipping so we went to Carters and EVERYTHING in the store was clearance priced. Talk about the best sale EVER!! So we spent $100 on baby clothes and then went to Walmart and browsed their clearance racks but only found two sleepers. Overall I'm happy with what we did buy though!


----------



## grich2011

babymonkey18 said:


> *Angel*...YES! There is a thread on 2nd Tri about what to buy for baby and I couldn't even read it because the posters were making my cross my eyes. I just keep thinking, "a bunch of onsies, lots of spit-up blankets (whatever they're called lol), some nice blankets, warm coat (for my baby in Michigan winter! haha)....and they're good. hahaha.
> 
> It's so overwhelming. Don't even get me started on "how many of what size" ><
> 
> btw, I'm going to punch your FOB. Just sayin'.
> 
> *Bubs*, I also wanted to share with you (and the other girls this is relevant to) that I got my free baby sling in my mail box today that you told us about :) . I tried it on, it seemed to fit, guess I'll just have to borrow someone's baby to double check ;)

I just opened mine on my way to work I hope it fits also I bought the car seat cover for winter and it seems very nice! It will definitely keep baby warm


----------



## BubsMom17

Garden - I agree not as secure as the moby, but more convenient! It always took me several minutes to get the moby on and baby it.


----------



## gardenofedens

That's very true! That's the primary reason I switched from the moby to an ergo. Abigail and I LOVE the ergo! And now that my belly is growing a bit, DH has taken to wearing her too! :)


----------



## Creative

jammers77 said:


> Girls, we have no air conditioner. .

Wish i lived somewhere that needed air conditioning. One day I am in a summer dress and the next I'm wearing jumpers and dungerees.



bebbe said:


> My due date has been moved till 29th of October so I am no longer a November sparkler!
> 
> Good luck to all though x

You are still a sparkler!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

That was the post I missed! Or at least one of them...sorry your ac isn't working! I wish I had ac. I know CA is supposed to have awesome weather and for the most part we do but 80-90° inside the house is damn miserable and it's been like that a lot already this year! I'm not looking forward to when summer officially starts!!


----------



## BubsMom17

gardenofedens said:


> That was the post I missed! Or at least one of them...sorry your ac isn't working! I wish I had ac. I know CA is supposed to have awesome weather and for the most part we do but 80-90° inside the house is damn miserable and it's been like that a lot already this year! I'm not looking forward to when summer officially starts!!

Where is Cali are you? I know last summer where I live was sooo hot! We hit 100 degrees for a record number of days in a row. Our AC at the time was *barely* working an it sucked up energy and raised our electric bill crazy high! We got a new one so hopefully this summer is more comfy for us!


----------



## peanutmomma

I wish we needed the AC but this summer thus far it has rained so much and we have not seen a lot of sunshine :(! It is sunny today though and we did need the ac when we went to St. Louis as Missouri is humid all the time. I know I grew up there. I remember being little, like4, in Long Beach, Cali when my dad was in the navy and we went to the beach a lot and I don't remember the humidity just the sunshine. I am ready for a proper summer here in Minnesota, last summer our AC was on the fritz too so I guess I should not complain as we haven't had to use it yet. 
Angel- your FOB is a douche bag sorry
Today we are supposed to bring the crib pieces upstairs and start putting it together, but we need to finish cleaning out the room and such first. I told DH that if we can work on that then we will be ok we have roughly 20 weeks give or take to get it all together, but that doesn't mean we put it off we need to work on it some daily. I promised I would wait for him in moving things around for now on as I get pooped out so easily now.

I just noticed that my ticker says 50% complete now. I guess 20 week mark is just over that then


----------



## MandaAnda

We're having another boy!!!! So happy!


----------



## babymonkey18

Yay!!!! Congrats Manda <3 <3 :) wooooo team blue! Do you have any name ideas? (sorry if you've posted it before, there are a lot of names floating around out there haha)


----------



## BubsMom17

MandaAnda said:


> We're having another boy!!!! So happy!

Congrats on team Blue! It does seems like boys are pulling ahead! We need some more girlies to balance it out!


----------



## MandaAnda

babymonkey18 said:


> Yay!!!! Congrats Manda <3 <3 :) wooooo team blue! Do you have any name ideas? (sorry if you've posted it before, there are a lot of names floating around out there haha)

Maybe Daniel Thomas or Thomas Daniel or something else entirely. Tempted to come up with a few and decide when we meet him!


----------



## brinib

So DH is driving me nuts on boy names. We are I think on the same page with girl names.

DH's name is Marc. His sister is named Marsha.

The names he REALLY likes are Marshall and Marcus. Those are basically his sister's name and his name. I don't love either of those, but more importantly, I want this baby to have his own identity and not have almost the same name as his dad or his aunt. DH is being REALLY stubborn and rejecting every other name I suggest. 

The name I love is Leo. It goes really well with Max, our DS's name. DH does not like it. :(

We are at an impasse. Praying the baby turns out to be a girl so we can stop going round and round about it :(


----------



## gardenofedens

Totally understand how you feel!! DH was determined to name our son after him, hated everything else. I agree kids need their own identity. I told dh that we could use his name as the middle or if it had to be the first name that was fine but I would never call him by the name and neither would anyone else in my family (so then what's the point?). It took about a year or maybe two before he gave up. (This started when I was pregnant with dd.) Hopefully your dh isn't as stubborn! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

i don't know what I would have done if I didn't love the name Daniel. It's DH's name and FIL's name... DH really wanted DS to share the tradition, and I ONLY agreed because I happen to love the name. I would have had to say no if I wasn't too fond of the name itself...


----------



## peanutmomma

Just got a private message from TOWER!!! She is so upset as she lost her iPhone and has no other way to get onto the internet or send pictures :(. She is doing okay otherwise. Her baby moves all the time and she had an U/S last week they can set her DH phone on her belly playing music and baby will move all around you can watch baby move from the outside too. Her baby girl's name will be Charlie Diane Tower. I am glad she is great and she hopes to get a new phone soon and be back with us


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh Peanut that is great news about Tower!!! Did you tell her two are super pink twins now???


----------



## Gemie

Geat news about tower!!


----------



## peanutmomma

yes, she felt after she found out she was having another girl that I was too because our scan pictures look alike. And she is super excited I am having a girl. She said she wanted a neice LOL and she wants us to get matching outfits for the babies and to keep in touch as they grow up


----------



## babymonkey18

brinib said:


> So DH is driving me nuts on boy names. We are I think on the same page with girl names.
> 
> DH's name is Marc. His sister is named Marsha.
> 
> The names he REALLY likes are Marshall and Marcus. Those are basically his sister's name and his name. I don't love either of those, but more importantly, I want this baby to have his own identity and not have almost the same name as his dad or his aunt. DH is being REALLY stubborn and rejecting every other name I suggest.
> 
> The name I love is Leo. It goes really well with Max, our DS's name. DH does not like it. :(
> 
> We are at an impasse. Praying the baby turns out to be a girl so we can stop going round and round about it :(

Are you finding out the gender? If so, when is your scan?


----------



## babymonkey18

peanutmomma said:


> Just got a private message from TOWER!!! She is so upset as she lost her iPhone and has no other way to get onto the internet or send pictures :(. She is doing okay otherwise. Her baby moves all the time and she had an U/S last week they can set her DH phone on her belly playing music and baby will move all around you can watch baby move from the outside too. Her baby girl's name will be Charlie Diane Tower. I am glad she is great and she hopes to get a new phone soon and be back with us


YAY!!!!!!!!! Thank you for letting us know. It's sad she has been absent but at least we know everything is well with her and that she still loves us! lol :) :happydance:


----------



## brinib

Are you finding out the gender? If so, when is your scan?[/QUOTE]

Yes, two weeks from tomorrow (the 28th). This fight is not making me excited about having another boy, which is sad :(


----------



## peanutmomma

My older sister sent me a private message on Facebook earlier and told me to check my personal email. I proceed to do so and guess what? She went onto albeitbaby.com and bought us a travel system with an extra car seat base. I thought the crib and lots of goodies was over the top. But, wow now we have almost everything for Zaya except Zaya!! And with the state insurance I have in Minnesota I get a $50 reimbursement when I am 30 weeks along. So yeah, very happy here.
I had so much fun sitting in my little pool with DH yesterday afternoon. Then, a good healthy dinner. I was getting my pj's on and went to scratch my belly and found out I have a sunburn on just the very front of the belly and the boobies LOL. Ouch!! Then, get this I start to feel these bubbles I guess you will call them just around my belly button. Then, real low. Off and on for like 20 minutes. And enough that we could both feel them too. I have never been able to feel my belly growl like hungerwise from the outside before, just heard it and felt it. But, this was not making any noise and I was by no means hungry. And I did not have any gas either. So, Joe (DH) thinks it was Zaya saying hello for real this time


----------



## Angeltk42

That is sooo awesome that your sister did that!!! YAY baby Zaya is gonna be set up and SPOILED!!

awww to feeling her for the first time!! CONGRATS!! :)


----------



## babymonkey18

Zaya says, "hello mommy and daddy! Can't wait to meet you!" :) it was totally her!!!


----------



## Gemie

Awww Kelly! How cool :) <3


----------



## berniegroves

Hi All, 
How is everyone doing? 
I am 19 weeks now and have a pretty sizeable belly! Not sure how much of that is baby and how much is chocolate......oops! I really need to get my weight gain under control! 

Our next scan is on 24th June and hopefully we will be able to find out the sex at that appointment. eek!! 

x


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi Bernie!

Peanut - Yep, that was her! Pretty soon you'll be feeling her all day long! Yay!


----------



## Angeltk42

I have been feeling Princess Amanda a lot yesterday and today. I mean yesterday it was actually kind of shocking because it felt like she pushed her butt up against my stomach. At least that is the only way to describe.... It wasn't like the light pokes and jabs I have felt in the past. Feels like she is swimming around in there! lol


----------



## MandaAnda

This little boy is super wiggly as well, Angel! I think he's doing somersaults in there!


----------



## jammers77

Congrats on the scans and gender reveals, girls! So exciting!

I'm finally home after two days out of the house. You all who are having cool weather, count your blessings. I got heat exhaustion and came near to having to go to the hospital. It was 94 degrees in our house and I had to get out. By the time I got out, my pulse was racing and I was barely able to drive me and the kids to hubby's office to cool down till I figured out where we would go. Ended up driving to the next state over to stay with my folks till tonight when DS2 had a ball game.

Yes, Bubs, the humidity was horrific!! We had a nasty storm the next day. Thankfully, no major damage--just some limbs down. Thankfully it's only 81 in here today. Totally bearable!! Ninety-four is NOT! Not sure when we're getting our new unit--the guy said no later than Monday, but he's not called today, so I'm betting his guess is wrong. Shew! I was just thinking on Wednesday that I totally could NOT have lived a hundred years ago. LOL


----------



## pa2k84

Prop me just being silly but is anyone around the same point as me yet still feel nothing? Also still can't find anything on Angel sounds monitor. Seems like most have been hearing heartbeat for weeks and now beginning to feel movement getting me a bit worried


----------



## Gemie

pa2k84 said:


> Prop me just being silly but is anyone around the same point as me yet still feel nothing? Also still can't find anything on Angel sounds monitor. Seems like most have been hearing heartbeat for weeks and now beginning to feel movement getting me a bit worried

Imo angel sounds dopplers are rubbish I had one with poppy a d could hardly ever find her until after30 weeks. If you can nvest in a hi bebe been a god send for me. X


----------



## saphiresky

pa2k84 said:


> Prop me just being silly but is anyone around the same point as me yet still feel nothing? Also still can't find anything on Angel sounds monitor. Seems like most have been hearing heartbeat for weeks and now beginning to feel movement getting me a bit worried

Hiya, I'm 18+4 today. I would say I hav only just started to use a Doppler but only heard hb once or twice quite faint but I am chubby. It has been very difficult to find. However if I sit still long enough and concentrate on my lower abdomen I can feel something that isn't gas, however its not all the time or everyday. So I'm guessing its baby?


----------



## babymonkey18

pa2k84 said:


> Prop me just being silly but is anyone around the same point as me yet still feel nothing? Also still can't find anything on Angel sounds monitor. Seems like most have been hearing heartbeat for weeks and now beginning to feel movement getting me a bit worried

I see you are 18 weeks...I don't think it's abnormal to have not felt anything yet! I have felt things kind of early, but I honestly think it's because I've been in bed a lot with headaches, so I literally do nothing but lie there awake for hours. So I have focused on my hand over where my uterus is and just feel and poke/prod around and have felt the baby move a few times. If I wasn't completely looking for it, I don't think I would have noticed anything. Just hang in there. 

Do you think you may have an anterior placenta? That might help explain trouble finding hb and not feeling much of anything. But like I said, I don't think at 18 weeks lack of feeling movement is anything to be worried about.


----------



## brinib

babymonkey18 said:


> pa2k84 said:
> 
> 
> Prop me just being silly but is anyone around the same point as me yet still feel nothing? Also still can't find anything on Angel sounds monitor. Seems like most have been hearing heartbeat for weeks and now beginning to feel movement getting me a bit worried
> 
> I did not feel anything with my first until almost 20 weeks.Click to expand...


----------



## pa2k84

Thank you I found the Angel sounds fab with my son from around 15 weeks so guess that's why I am getting bit worried. Had midwife appointment 2 weeks ago and even she struggled to find it! It is a hard time no symptoms at all but feeling nothing either. Less than 2 weeks till scan so holding out for that


----------



## lovehearts

I'm so glad tower is well! Thank you for the update peanut. 

Pak - iv only been able to feel baby properly the last week, I have an anterior Placenta. Maybe you do too. 

I hope everyone is well. I had another hospital visit yesterday for more spotting. All was fine. 

Xx


----------



## peanutmomma

So, the kitty decided this morning that she is the one to lay with me in bed and touch my tummy not DH he can touch her but she is to touch mommas tummy. Then, she is in heat, she just came down the stairs to where I am and was moaning and wouldn't hush! So I picked her up and was talking to her. She started to paw my belly and got the baby to move. Now there is a dance party going on as baby Zaya has not stopped yet and it has been like 10 minutes. The kitty, Tuna, loved it and fell asleep in my arms

Weird, I am 51% complete and not 20 weeks til tomorrow? Also, I have noticed that the 20 week fruit says Cantaloupe and then banana at 21 weeks. But the bump.com website has a fetal growth chart for every week and on there it says banana at 20 weeks and pomegranate at 21 weeks. It shows the Cantaloupe at 24 weeks. Strange I must point out


----------



## babymonkey18

peanutmomma said:


> So, the kitty decided this morning that she is the one to lay with me in bed and touch my tummy not DH he can touch her but she is to touch mommas tummy. Then, she is in heat, she just came down the stairs to where I am and was moaning and wouldn't hush! So I picked her up and was talking to her. She started to paw my belly and got the baby to move. Now there is a dance party going on as baby Zaya has not stopped yet and it has been like 10 minutes. The kitty, Tuna, loved it and fell asleep in my arms
> 
> Weird, I am 51% complete and not 20 weeks til tomorrow? Also, I have noticed that the 20 week fruit says Cantaloupe and then banana at 21 weeks. But the bump.com website has a fetal growth chart for every week and on there it says banana at 20 weeks and pomegranate at 21 weeks. It shows the Cantaloupe at 24 weeks. Strange I must point out

I've given up on making sense of the fruit a while ago, lol! I usually just look at how many inches long, now 

That's so fun that Zaya is bouncing around. I have felt the movement, but am still waiting for it to be consistent, I have only felt on 4 instances and can't wait to be able to feel it every day :)
My kitty also likes to lay on/by my tummy and purr...and I was hoping I would have Bubs luck and it would make my baby move. Maybe later on the vibrations will get him/her bouncing :)


----------



## Angeltk42

pa2k84 said:


> Prop me just being silly but is anyone around the same point as me yet still feel nothing? Also still can't find anything on Angel sounds monitor. Seems like most have been hearing heartbeat for weeks and now beginning to feel movement getting me a bit worried

I can't hear anything on My Doppler.... I have given up for the most part and what I feel I THINK is baby girl! Lol


----------



## Dazed125

I have a sonoline b and think its brilliant, I have been able to hear lo consistently from 10 weeks x


----------



## peanutmomma

Dazed I have the same one. you can hear their movements too. it is the sudden shreiking noise that sounds like you moved the probe, but you know you didn't.

So, 20 weeks today halfway mark they say. I have a feeling that my ticker is correct and that I am over 50% complete as it was the only site that predicted the sex correctly too. LOL Or, maybe I am silly. Happy Father's Day to all your OH's from this US gal. I woke up DH wearing a dress and had a card. He thanked Zaya as she signed it too LOL :) and then she started to wiggle all around for him. So neat I must say. 
Tower is trying to get a new phone and may be back with us soon.


----------



## Dazed125

Is it Father's Day in the US too? I assumed it wasn't as Mother's Day is a different day. I also got oh a card, telling him baby and mummy love him very much.... Can't wait till lo is here to actually cuddle him on Father's Day x


----------



## babymonkey18

Yep! Father's Day over here as well :)

I hope everyone is having/had a great weekend. It's been quiet on here the past couple days!


----------



## teacup22

Accidentally unsubscribed! Internet hasn't been great either.. So much to catch up on!
Hope everyone and bubs are doing good x


----------



## miss_kseniya

I've had a weekend away from the site as had a busy couple of days with OH and SD. Glad there is finally news from Tower. It's a relief to know she's doing well and it's just internet problems :)

1.5 weeks until my gender scan and can't wait now. Had a really vivid dream last night that we were having a baby girl (which is what I have thought all along) so will be interesting to see on the scan. I think the boys are outnumbering the girls here at the mo aren't they?

As for movement, I feel squidge move about a little bit and get the odd little kicks and pokes, but it's certainly not regular and I can go a couple of days without feeling much then suddenly BAM a big kick. My bump has suddenly got very big and round though, so I know something is going on in there!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Creative

congratulations on carrying an onion babymonkey


----------



## lovehearts

Hope everyone is well. 

Teacup - what time is your scan? I hope it goes well. Xxx


----------



## babymonkey18

Creative, you're next! ;)


----------



## peanutmomma

Teacup_ hope you are enjoying your scan today and I can't wait to read your update!!!! :) 
Hope everyone had a good weekend.
AFM- We really didn't get to feel ANY movement yesterday :( Maybe today. I got the Doppler out to see where Zaya was hiding at. She was moving around some after we were talking to her and woke her up LOL. But, nothing could be felt from the outside though. My belly now itches so much it is crazy. I thought it was the sunburn going away, but it is not peeling or anything So I am putting it off to pregnancy stretching. My poor nipples itch too. and wow are they heavy feeling :) 
My brother-in-law asked me to make their dad meatloaf and mashed potatoes for supper last night for Father's Day. So, I made everyone their own small meatloafs to be cute. The guys all ate and could barely finish their plates as they were so stuffed. DH and I split one instead of us both having left overs. We barely ate it all either. 

I woke up this morning right as DH was starting his truck up in the driveway and leaving for work, form a REAL BAD DREAM. It started out neat as we were all in the dream and had met up on a Caribbean Island as the owner of the BNB site saw how close all of us were and wanted to treat us to a nice "babymoon" before we had our babies. We were all there and having a blast and Ii went to a local mall for some shopping and had to use the restroom. I was all of the sudden bleeding and when I came out I insisted that they call me an ambulance as I was 20+ weeks pregnant and bleeding. They didn't believe me as they were saying I just wanted attention and I did not have a pregnant looking belly. Seriously, I had only gained 2-3lbs. (which is true in real life) so I must not be pregnant. I was screaming and freaking out as no one would help me. 
I woke up short of breathe and both eyes bloodshot, I was hyperventilating and crying so hard. I wish that I could have woken up like 20 minutes prior so DH would have been here still to comfort me. I eventually fell back to sleep, but wow! I am in a sappy mood now today. I am happy and in some pain around my pelvic girdle area and I know RLP is already kicking my butt today. But, I try to laugh that stuff off now a days as I know it comes with the pregnancy. But, I want to cry at every little thing I have seen or read on Facebook from friends posting stuff about their LO's. 

Okay, I got that off my chest. I think it could have been because I read a thread yesterday about a lady on BNB whose water broke Saturday night at 23+6 and I realized how that is not too far away.


----------



## Angeltk42

Normally I am a VIVID dreamer (non-pregnant) but other than a few off the wall dreams while pregnant I have been pretty dreamless. I am almost counting it as a blessing because I would have dreams like you described Peanut while NOT pregnant almost every night. I like my dreamless sleep MUCH BETTER!! 

Odd how it's opposite thought while pregnant.


----------



## teacup22

We're team PINK!!! I'm still in shock... Can't believe it!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

teacup22 said:


> We're team PINK!!! I'm still in shock... Can't believe it!!!

Yippie!! another girl 
Congrats to you teacup


----------



## lovehearts

Congrats teacup, I know how much you really wanted a girl so I am so so pleased for you xxx


----------



## cassafrass

Yay teacup!


----------



## cassafrass

Hi girls ! I've been quiet since my celly hates this site and out comp has been down but I hope everyone is well . 

Afm I spent the weekend in the hospital with kidney stones .... horrid buggars ... hoping to stay pain and infection free till boobers arrival to avoid surgery while pregnant... scary stuff =[ if I get an infection it can hurt him if I get surgery it can hurt him ..both pose possible ealry labor miscarriage chanves.... gah I'm on overload


----------



## peanutmomma

cass- glad you are home though


----------



## Angeltk42

Welcome to TEAM PINK Teacup!!! :) 

Cass - Hope you don't get infection or any paid have a healthy rest of pregnancy with no distress!! So happy you are home!! :)


----------



## babymonkey18

Yay teacup! I am so pumped for you :) :)

Cassie, we're all glad you're home and praying for no pain and infections. it's scary going thru things like that, but at least you can know baby is not feeling any of it and is ok. <3

I heard passing a kidney stone can be more painful than giving birth....so I mean, you're ahead if the game, right? ;) (I'm just teasing you, I'm sry you're going thru this!!!!)


----------



## Gemie

Conrats teacup!!! X


----------



## cassafrass

ha! thanks girls i needed a giggle ! yes i had my son drug free ( epidural didn't work after they said you can rest a little i gave in and got it only for it to numb the top of my left thigh only lololol :thumbup: ) and let me tell you the pain i was in was a close second to that! they aren't kidding.... and im glad baby boy isn't experiencing the pain but i sure do feel guilty about the pain meds. i don't even feel right about taking Tylenol while preggers its just how i am but i couldn't bear it after the first 3 hours i thought something was going to blow up in there :cry: i know i had to since my blood pressure was thru the roof and i was passing in and out and ill get over it but i sure hope it didn't effect him any. today i think i can feel a stone in my bladder and i can feel it almost coming out when i pee but it gets stuck sorry tmi .... i see the specialist tomorrow who said " you and me are going to be besties thru this pregnancy and celebrate our 5 month anniversary with surgery" lol at least the guy has a sense of humor. :haha: i know all your positive thoughts are helping me feel better :hugs: thanks <3


----------



## BubsMom17

cassafrass said:


> ha! thanks girls i needed a giggle ! yes i had my son drug free ( epidural didn't work after they said you can rest a little i gave in and got it only for it to numb the top of my left thigh only lololol :thumbup: ) and let me tell you the pain i was in was a close second to that! they aren't kidding.... and im glad baby boy isn't experiencing the pain but i sure do feel guilty about the pain meds. i don't even feel right about taking Tylenol while preggers its just how i am but i couldn't bear it after the first 3 hours i thought something was going to blow up in there :cry: i know i had to since my blood pressure was thru the roof and i was passing in and out and ill get over it but i sure hope it didn't effect him any. today i think i can feel a stone in my bladder and i can feel it almost coming out when i pee but it gets stuck sorry tmi .... i see the specialist tomorrow who said " you and me are going to be besties thru this pregnancy and celebrate our 5 month anniversary with surgery" lol at least the guy has a sense of humor. :haha: i know all your positive thoughts are helping me feel better :hugs: thanks <3

Oh my god, that sounds awful!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jammers77

Girls, I just got home from the ER a bit ago. I was suspecting fluid leak. My pantiliner was all wet. Not so wet that it was sopping, but damp from front to back. They did a strip test (negative) and an ultrasound and told me I likely have a yeast infection. They didn't say that the fluid from ultrasound was low. Does this sound like I'm ok? I've never gone through anything like this so I'm quite frightened.

I don't have a lot of faith in our ER (the doc I saw was the one who told me in the beginning that my hcg was too low and to expect a miscarriage--he was wrong), so I worry that he's wrong again.

For you who have "wetness", how wet does your pantiliner get? Mine was damp front to back within three hours. It did have an ammonia-y type of smell to it, but after I would wipe, it didn't smell like ammonia. I'm just worried half sick.

And apparently I won't be sent to L&D if this comes up again, so very likely I'd be dealing with the same type of competence that I dealt with this afternoon. The ER doctor told me when they have people come in with leaking prior to 22 weeks, they send them home because there's nothing that can be done. !!!!! :O


----------



## babymonkey18

jammers77 said:


> Girls, I just got home from the ER a bit ago. I was suspecting fluid leak. My pantiliner was all wet. Not so wet that it was sopping, but damp from front to back. They did a strip test (negative) and an ultrasound and told me I likely have a yeast infection. They didn't say that the fluid from ultrasound was low. Does this sound like I'm ok? I've never gone through anything like this so I'm quite frightened.
> 
> I don't have a lot of faith in our ER (the doc I saw was the one who told me in the beginning that my hcg was too low and to expect a miscarriage--he was wrong), so I worry that he's wrong again.
> 
> For you who have "wetness", how wet does your pantiliner get? Mine was damp front to back within three hours. It did have an ammonia-y type of smell to it, but after I would wipe, it didn't smell like ammonia. I'm just worried half sick.
> 
> And apparently I won't be sent to L&D if this comes up again, so very likely I'd be dealing with the same type of competence that I dealt with this afternoon. The ER doctor told me when they have people come in with leaking prior to 22 weeks, they send them home because there's nothing that can be done. !!!!! :O


Jammers, sorry you had to go through that--that's scary! I have not had any experience with leaky-ness. Since hitting second tri I have had an increase in fluid but I don't even wear liners. :( Not sure if you posted in the second or third tri threads...some women there might have good advice. I've seen other posts about lots of fluid and they could tell you if what they dealt with was considered normal.

That is very frustrating to not feel like you can rely on your local ER :( . Do you have an urgent care or something you could go to just to see what a different place would say? I know it's tough because it all costs money, but if something else comes up maybe try a diff hospital or something, if that's possible for you. :hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

So sorry jammers. I've had a lot of wetness in the past few days as well and have finally resorted to panty liners. I had it with dd (starting around 5-6 months I think?) as well and basically had recurring yeast infections the rest of the pregnancy no matter what I did. And I'd never had one before then so I had no idea what was going on. This morning I felt like I may have the start of one again...my first this pregnancy...and I'm bummed. I was so hoping they wouldn't happen this time. Anyway, the wetness you had sounds similar to the amount I've had so try not to stress. Keep off your feet, rest, drink lots of water, and take care of the yeast infection.


----------



## MandaAnda

I never had an infection with my first pregnancy or this one, but around this time is when discharge can really increase. And I think we can leak some wee when we change position after going. I wipe after a wee, tip forward and back before wiping again and sometimes hold tissue to me on standing, as our womb and baby shift around. Another thing to remember, little leaks aren't usually a big worry, as it can reseal, and our fluid levels can also replenish themselves.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Crikey *Cass *and *Jammers* sounds like you are both going through the mill at the moment. Big hugs and hopefully everything will be fine for you both and the last 20 weeks will be stress free x

Congrats on your little lady *teacup *:)


----------



## jammers77

Thanks, girls. Your experiences make me feel better! It's slowed down a lot now. And I knew that I couldn't be leaking fluid when I woke up this morning and my pantiliner only had one small spot on it. I'm taking Flagyl for the yeast infection and hoping that clears up whatever may be going on.

babymonkey, no we don't have an urgent care. The ER is our urgent care. LOL Small town stuff. I'm not worried about cost anymore--we've met our yearly deductible after all the ER stuff I've had earlier on this pregnancy, so 100% is covered!! I guess there's an advantage to all that.

I wish I could go to another hospital. I swear ours is just utter crap. The worst is the ER--if you've got a broken bone, you'll be good to go. But anything more complicated you're asking for trouble.

Oh, and I didn't tell you all about the idiot nurse!!! OMG!!! When I got into the examining room, she was asking her routine questions about me. If it was my first pregnancy--when I said I'd been pregnant five times, she gasped. When I mentioned that I've LOST two of those, she never said sorry or anything. THEN she looked at my info sheet and said, "Oh man, I'd hate to be pregnant at 36."

WHAT?! I was in such shock that I literally couldn't think of what to say to that. A woman coming in, fearing an amniotic leak and she says she'd hate to be pregnant at my age.

Then she goes on to ask me if I needed meds for the pain. When I'd talked to the triage nurse, I'd told her that I was having some mild abdominal cramping because of IBS/constipation. But it wasn't worth having Tylenol over--I just told her that because I wanted to make sure it wasn't related to the discharge. So then the idiot nurse says, "Oh ok, well I was going to put in an IV for pain meds." :/ When I discouraged that idea, she said, "Oooook, now what are you in here for?" SMH (or smack HER head)!!

Do they pull some of these ER people out of a hole in the ground? I swear, I'm beginning to think so.

Anyway, thanks girls for reading my rants and troubles. (((HUGS))) I think this is going to be a long rest of the ride. lol


----------



## Gemie

jammers77 said:


> Thanks, girls. Your experiences make me feel better! It's slowed down a lot now. And I knew that I couldn't be leaking fluid when I woke up this morning and my pantiliner only had one small spot on it. I'm taking Flagyl for the yeast infection and hoping that clears up whatever may be going on.
> 
> babymonkey, no we don't have an urgent care. The ER is our urgent care. LOL Small town stuff. I'm not worried about cost anymore--we've met our yearly deductible after all the ER stuff I've had earlier on this pregnancy, so 100% is covered!! I guess there's an advantage to all that.
> 
> I wish I could go to another hospital. I swear ours is just utter crap. The worst is the ER--if you've got a broken bone, you'll be good to go. But anything more complicated you're asking for trouble.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't tell you all about the idiot nurse!!! OMG!!! When I got into the examining room, she was asking her routine questions about me. If it was my first pregnancy--when I said I'd been pregnant five times, she gasped. When I mentioned that I've LOST two of those, she never said sorry or anything. THEN she looked at my info sheet and said, "Oh man, I'd hate to be pregnant at 36."
> 
> WHAT?! I was in such shock that I literally couldn't think of what to say to that. A woman coming in, fearing an amniotic leak and she says she'd hate to be pregnant at my age.
> 
> Then she goes on to ask me if I needed meds for the pain. When I'd talked to the triage nurse, I'd told her that I was having some mild abdominal cramping because of IBS/constipation. But it wasn't worth having Tylenol over--I just told her that because I wanted to make sure it wasn't related to the discharge. So then the idiot nurse says, "Oh ok, well I was going to put in an IV for pain meds." :/ When I discouraged that idea, she said, "Oooook, now what are you in here for?" SMH (or smack HER head)!!
> 
> Do they pull some of these ER people out of a hole in the ground? I swear, I'm beginning to think so.
> 
> Anyway, thanks girls for reading my rants and troubles. (((HUGS))) I think this is going to be a long rest of the ride. lol

That is just disgusting! I seriously don't know why (or how!) some people are in the jobs they're in! 
I'm so sorry you're dealing with hits :nope: hope you're feeling better soon! X


----------



## rachael872211

Hi Everyone  

Scan tomorrow! So excited! Its at 1120 so I am pleased its relatively early and I'm not waiting all day. 

Had a really good week so far. My little boy who has global development delays took some steps yesterday and it still doing it today. So super pleased about his progress :-D

Jammers, I have had a simelar experience. Last week I was in the bathroom getting ready, after already having a wee, and was just like wetting myself, but I had no control over it like when waters go. Later that night I smelt my pJ's and it didnt smell like wee. I went to the doctors the next day and she checked baby hb and I had an internal examination too to see if there was any pools of water, but she was happy and just told me to mention it when I had my scan. My midwife told me that if it was waters then they would continue or there would eventually come pains too. I've had neither and still feeling baby so I am happy I must have just wet myself :-S xx


----------



## peanutmomma

sorry for all the discomforts this week so far ladies. I hope everything and everyone gets better. *Cass*- prayers with you for surgery tomorrow hun!


----------



## cassafrass

Jammers I'm sending you &#9829;&#9829;&#9829; .... I went back to er last night for the stones and surgery removal is tomorrow... I can't think of an alternate since I don't want to drug up for 5 months but I am pertified for boobers health with the anethesia


----------



## jammers77

Rachael, looking forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow!!
Cass, praying that all goes well with your surgery.


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies...due November 16 here and almost to the halfway point! Hope no one minds if I join you.


----------



## gardenofedens

Of course not! :hi:

Today is my halfway point if Aidan comes at 36+2 like Abigail did! Hard to believe it's so close to almost over already!! :(


----------



## teacup22

Has everyone got names yet? It still doesn't feel real to me :(
I'm feeling kicks and have had our 20 week scan and all was ok but it really doesn't feel as real as it did with my son?
We don't have a spare room for a nursery so can't do that. Just really hoping our 4d scan in 4 1/2 weeks will help...


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hi *Elt* I'm due 15th so you are a day behind me :)


----------



## jammers77

elt1013 said:


> Hello ladies...due November 16 here and almost to the halfway point! Hope no one minds if I join you.

Welcome, elt!!



teacup22 said:


> Has everyone got names yet? It still doesn't feel real to me :(
> I'm feeling kicks and have had our 20 week scan and all was ok but it really doesn't feel as real as it did with my son?
> We don't have a spare room for a nursery so can't do that. Just really hoping our 4d scan in 4 1/2 weeks will help...

I've got names, but we still don't know for sure what baby is yet. So, yeah it's not sinking in for me yet either. I'm having a hard time, because I'm trying not to think of the baby as either a boy OR a girl so that I'm not disappointed one way or another. And I think trying to do that has bit me in the butt anyway. Y'all wanna see my confusing scan I had on Monday? Poor tech didn't know for sure, though she thinks it's a boy.

What has everyone confused is the labia looking parts around what looks like COULD be a sack. lol And I've got friends swearing that fork looking thing is girl parts. lol I think it's just wishful thinking. It's just not a good picture to know for sure. And when I went online looking for similar pics, there ARE none. lol I guess my baby wanted to mess with our heads!
https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s318/JamelynPics/020.jpg

I won't be having a 3d OR a 4d scan. We don't have that option here, and I'd have to drive over an hour to get one, and then of course pay for it. I'll just stick with what I can get, I guess. lol


----------



## babymonkey18

Jammers, how are you feeling today? Everything normal-ish? <3


----------



## peanutmomma

teacup22 said:


> Has everyone got names yet? It still doesn't feel real to me :(
> I'm feeling kicks and have had our 20 week scan and all was ok but it really doesn't feel as real as it did with my son?
> We don't have a spare room for a nursery so can't do that. Just really hoping our 4d scan in 4 1/2 weeks will help...


Our little girls name is going to be Zaya Mae, it means Victorious woman.
It does and does not feel real to me. I think she is letting me feel her movements, but I still question if it is her or am I starting to get hungrier now? LOL I think when I feel her hard kicks I will feel it is more real.


----------



## jammers77

Yes, thank God, everything is normal!! My bet is that I had some big surge of hormones or something and was flushing out a bunch of milky/clearish discharge. I'm waiting to see if I get a call from my OB about the results of my swabs. I'm wondering if I'm taking this Flagyl for nothing. The ER said my doctor would call me if it's an infection, and so far I've not heard anything. I hate taking antibiotics if I don't have to!


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi Ladies!
For those of you who don't know, Cassie (Cassafrass) had surgery this morning to remove kidney stones.
The surgery went fine, they got all the stones. She has stents on both sides until Friday, and she is at home resting now. They didn't have to knock her out, they were able to do a spinal block for anesthesia. Baby's heartbeat was a perfect 146 after the procedure, so hopefully she is well on her way to recovery!


----------



## Gemie

BubsMom17 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> For those of you who don't know, Cassie (Cassafrass) had surgery this morning to remove kidney stones.
> The surgery went fine, they got all the stones. She has stents on both sides until Friday, and she is at home resting now. They didn't have to knock her out, they were able to do a spinal block for anesthesia. Baby's heartbeat was a perfect 146 after the procedure, so hopefully she is well on her way to recovery!

Thank goodness all is well! Thank you for the update :)


----------



## Dazed125

So relived to hear that about Cass x


----------



## babymonkey18

Garden, congrats on the half way point! It's not almost over, lol...feels like it's going to take forever for november to come! ;)

Jammers, so glad to hear that everything is good! I hope you don't have an infection.


----------



## jammers77

Aww, glad that Cass is doing good!


----------



## BubsMom17

I really don't feel like 20 weeks feels like the half-way point. I felt like the second half of my pregnancy dragged last time!
Remember, for the irst 4-5 weeks, most of us didn't even know we were pregnant. It's like we woke up at 5 weeks! Now we really have to live every day of the next 20 weeks...

But I don't mind. I am trying to enjoy it. You are only pregnant with THIS baby one time. Besides, it reminds me that I do have time to prep and not everything has to be rush, rush rush!


----------



## peanutmomma

I sometimes feel 20 weeks is halfway and sometimes don't LOL I really think Zaya Mae will be here before her due date and then again I feel that November is forever away. But, I look at it in weeks or months and not days. Then, I think of it as by the time Christmas or Thanksgiving is here I will have my little girl here to share it all with


----------



## BubsMom17

My dad always flies out from Michigan at Christmas and spends a week with us. I can't believe that he will have another grandson when he comes out this time!

Best part is, I'll be on maternity leave so we can hang out the whole time together!


----------



## rachael872211

Glad that Cass is doing ok. 

Half way point today!!! Yay!!! Also had scan and we are having a GIRL!! So pleased  Reeled off all of my names to OH tonight and he said no to everyone of them :-( We are no good at agreeing names. 

Have awful back pain today. Feels like I have a trapped nerve cause its in my lower back and down to my bum. I don't know what it is or what to do to relieve it. Even sitting down hurts. I have work this weekend too and I know its going to be a nightmare cause I basically sit down for 12 hours. Hopefully it will go by then. xx


----------



## rachael872211

BubsMom17 said:


> My dad always flies out from Michigan at Christmas and spends a week with us. I can't believe that he will have another grandson when he comes out this time!
> 
> Best part is, I'll be on maternity leave so we can hang out the whole time together!

I'm loving that there will have a little baby at christmas. It's going to feel amazing! We are over my mums this year and she always makes a huge effort so I can't wait! xx


----------



## Angeltk42

rachael872211 said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> My dad always flies out from Michigan at Christmas and spends a week with us. I can't believe that he will have another grandson when he comes out this time!
> 
> Best part is, I'll be on maternity leave so we can hang out the whole time together!
> 
> I'm loving that there will have a little baby at christmas. It's going to feel amazing! We are over my mums this year and she always makes a huge effort so I can't wait! xxClick to expand...

I'm so excited to have a little baby at christmas too!!! I was a itty bitty baby at christmas myself when because I was born 11/30 so I was less than a month old on christmas for my family! so cute!


----------



## babymonkey18

Congrats on team pink, rachael :) :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Angeltk42 said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> My dad always flies out from Michigan at Christmas and spends a week with us. I can't believe that he will have another grandson when he comes out this time!
> 
> Best part is, I'll be on maternity leave so we can hang out the whole time together!
> 
> I'm loving that there will have a little baby at christmas. It's going to feel amazing! We are over my mums this year and she always makes a huge effort so I can't wait! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so excited to have a little baby at christmas too!!! I was a itty bitty baby at christmas myself when because I was born 11/30 so I was less than a month old on christmas for my family! so cute!Click to expand...

Tara, we are so pregnancy twins! My birthday is November 7th! Hopefully our babies will be November babies, too! :happydance:


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> My dad always flies out from Michigan at Christmas and spends a week with us. I can't believe that he will have another grandson when he comes out this time!
> 
> Best part is, I'll be on maternity leave so we can hang out the whole time together!
> 
> I'm loving that there will have a little baby at christmas. It's going to feel amazing! We are over my mums this year and she always makes a huge effort so I can't wait! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so excited to have a little baby at christmas too!!! I was a itty bitty baby at christmas myself when because I was born 11/30 so I was less than a month old on christmas for my family! so cute!Click to expand...
> 
> Tara, we are so pregnancy twins! My birthday is November 7th! Hopefully our babies will be November babies, too! :happydance:Click to expand...

awwwww we so have to have november babies!!! :) That is so cute!!! P.s. one day my daughter and your youngest son will grow up and be bf/gf hehehe :) cute thought! lol It will be an arranged situation and they will hate us for it but WHATEVER! hahaha


----------



## BubsMom17

LOL... I will try to hold him in until November! Danny came 10 days before his due date though, so no promises!


----------



## peanutmomma

I think I have figured out how I will try to make this sling. It will take me at least a week to do it as I have to have it perfect! LOL The whole time DH and I were looking at craft stores for what I thought I needed Zaya was pushing and poking my left side LOL I hope I feel real kicks soon


----------



## jammers77

Congrats, Rachael!!!


----------



## Angeltk42

Emily if he comes earlier he will just be the slightly older man!! Hahaha :-D so no worries :) plus u never know my princess could come early then they could both end up as oct babies! Ha!


----------



## elt1013

jammers77 said:


> Yes, thank God, everything is normal!! My bet is that I had some big surge of hormones or something and was flushing out a bunch of milky/clearish discharge. I'm waiting to see if I get a call from my OB about the results of my swabs. I'm wondering if I'm taking this Flagyl for nothing. The ER said my doctor would call me if it's an infection, and so far I've not heard anything. I hate taking antibiotics if I don't have to!

It's really common at the point we are at to just have increased discharge. I have definitely had way more in the last couple weeks also, and it sounds just like yours. Not to be nosey, but, have you ever had a yeast infection before? Is there any foul odor, itchiness, or cottage cheese looking discharge? 
I only ever had them when I was pregnant with DD, but there was definitely no "is it or isn't it" because it was very itchy and unmistakable!!! I have also been misdiagnosed with one before I actually had one and only knew after I had a real one that what I had before was not a yeast infection and just hormonal discharge. If that makes any sense?


----------



## elt1013

Congrats Rachael!!


----------



## BubsMom17

I am having big time discharge... It's super watery, not like yeast infection discharge. No smell or discomfort. What exactly is the discharge? It sounds like a dumb question... Cuz it different from cervical mucus? Iykwim... 
Oh and I know I'm not leaking fluid or anything. I know it's just discharge, but what is it really?


----------



## flowermum

Oh my gosh I haven't posted in ages!!!! Hope everyone is well!

Had our anatomy scan this week, baby is all healthy and we are having our third daughter! Our son seems happy with that though hehe
We are thinking of Sophie Amelia for her name..but thats not set in stone :)


----------



## Gemie

flowermum said:


> Oh my gosh I haven't posted in ages!!!! Hope everyone is well!
> 
> Had our anatomy scan this week, baby is all healthy and we are having our third daughter! Our son seems happy with that though hehe
> We are thinking of Sophie Amelia for her name..but thats not set in stone :)

Niceto see you :hi: congrats on team:pink: :)


----------



## jammers77

elt1013 said:


> jammers77 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, thank God, everything is normal!! My bet is that I had some big surge of hormones or something and was flushing out a bunch of milky/clearish discharge. I'm waiting to see if I get a call from my OB about the results of my swabs. I'm wondering if I'm taking this Flagyl for nothing. The ER said my doctor would call me if it's an infection, and so far I've not heard anything. I hate taking antibiotics if I don't have to!
> 
> It's really common at the point we are at to just have increased discharge. I have definitely had way more in the last couple weeks also, and it sounds just like yours. Not to be nosey, but, have you ever had a yeast infection before? Is there any foul odor, itchiness, or cottage cheese looking discharge?
> I only ever had them when I was pregnant with DD, but there was definitely no "is it or isn't it" because it was very itchy and unmistakable!!! I have also been misdiagnosed with one before I actually had one and only knew after I had a real one that what I had before was not a yeast infection and just hormonal discharge. If that makes any sense?Click to expand...

They suspected yeast infection, but I never got a phone call this week from the OB's office confirming it. The discharge was very watery, and when I'd wipe, occasionally I'd see white liquidy CM--not cheesy at all or smelly or itchy. My pantiliner was completely saturated from front to back, which freaked me out because out of three pregnancies I've never had that much fluid/discharge come out before.

It's resolved now, so I'm more inclined to think that I had a huge surge of hormone that led to it all.


----------



## lovehearts

Halfway day for me today :happydance:


----------



## peanutmomma

hope everyone is doing great today. I am so very sleepy today I really didn't want to get up, but I was getting a headache from the incoming sunlight LOL I may take a short nap later though. *Lovehearts* Yippee!! halfway point to you.


----------



## Dazed125

Congrats Loveehearts x


----------



## peanutmomma

wow! I am so itchy today AGH! Lotion is not helping and I am being driven crazy LOL I suppose it is the skin stretching more, but wowsa!


----------



## BubsMom17

peanutmomma said:


> wow! I am so itchy today AGH! Lotion is not helping and I am being driven crazy LOL I suppose it is the skin stretching more, but wowsa!

Yeah it does get super itchy. I use the cocoa butter and the coconut body butter from The Body Shop. It is so nice and rich and it smells yummy! Supposedly it helps with stretch marks, but mostly I use it to keep the itchies away!


----------



## peanutmomma

BubsMom17 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> wow! I am so itchy today AGH! Lotion is not helping and I am being driven crazy LOL I suppose it is the skin stretching more, but wowsa!
> 
> Yeah it does get super itchy. I use the cocoa butter and the coconut body butter from The Body Shop. It is so nice and rich and it smells yummy! Supposedly it helps with stretch marks, but mostly I use it to keep the itchies away!Click to expand...

thanks, I hate the smell of cocoa butter always have but thanks though LOL. And I learned through working in a Maternity shop that all the talk about certain lotions helping with stretch marks is all hype! If you are going to get them you are going to get them. The lotion just keeps the skin more elastic so that it takes longer for the stretch marks to appear. I am also wondering if the itchy skin is just the remnants of my sunburn healing on my tummy too. But, my belly button itches to the point of pain and when I do lightly scratch my belly it doesn't get red like normal scratching but blotchy and warm and starts to hurt for like 30 minutes. Then, it is okay for like an hour. Who knows right? Though annoying I will still call it a joy of pregnancy :haha:


----------



## miss_kseniya

More girlies....the numbers must be evening up again now :) Congrats *Flower* on team pink and *lovehearts* on half way point.

Our 20 week scan is a week today so not long left to check all is healthy and to find out whether we're having a boy or a girl now. Can't wait :)

Almost the weekend too, yay


----------



## Angeltk42

We should post a poll to see the Girl/boy/surprise ratio! The front page is great but we have to count whereas poll will do that for us! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Angeltk42 said:


> We should post a poll to see the Girl/boy/surprise ratio! The front page is great but we have to count whereas poll will do that for us! :)

Yeah that's a good idea!


----------



## BubsMom17

peanutmomma said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> wow! I am so itchy today AGH! Lotion is not helping and I am being driven crazy LOL I suppose it is the skin stretching more, but wowsa!
> 
> Yeah it does get super itchy. I use the cocoa butter and the coconut body butter from The Body Shop. It is so nice and rich and it smells yummy! Supposedly it helps with stretch marks, but mostly I use it to keep the itchies away!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, I hate the smell of cocoa butter always have but thanks though LOL. And I learned through working in a Maternity shop that all the talk about certain lotions helping with stretch marks is all hype! If you are going to get them you are going to get them. The lotion just keeps the skin more elastic so that it takes longer for the stretch marks to appear. I am also wondering if the itchy skin is just the remnants of my sunburn healing on my tummy too. But, my belly button itches to the point of pain and when I do lightly scratch my belly it doesn't get red like normal scratching but blotchy and warm and starts to hurt for like 30 minutes. Then, it is okay for like an hour. Who knows right? Though annoying I will still call it a joy of pregnancy :haha:Click to expand...

Oh they have all fragrances, not just cocoa butter. Coconut, shea butter, mango, blueberry, jasmine, vanilla, macadamia nut, olive (this one just smells like soap), chocolate... I am addicted to them! 
Like you said, I don't think they do crap for stretch marks, but it really does help the itchiness. Keeps everything nice and soft!


----------



## babymonkey18

Dh says that although those lotions can't prevent stretch marks, it can reduce the scarring. The scarring comes from the bacteria in the areas of thinned skin when it's dry. But if you moisturize, the skin stretches less harshly at any given time and does not allow the bacteria to thrive that make it look worse. Just something to think about! 

I apply cocoa butter at the end of the day bc that's when my belly gets itchy. Dh gets in bed and is just like, "mmm you smell like chocolate!" Lol


----------



## Angeltk42

babymonkey18 said:


> Dh says that although those lotions can't prevent stretch marks, it can reduce the scarring. The scarring comes from the bacteria in the areas of thinned skin when it's dry. But if you moisturize, the skin stretches less harshly at any given time and does not allow the bacteria to thrive that make it look worse. Just something to think about!
> 
> I apply cocoa butter at the end of the day bc that's when my belly gets itchy. Dh gets in bed and is just like, "mmm you smell like chocolate!" Lol

Idk why but the "mmm you smell like chocolare!" make me :rofl: I can picture it i suppose! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

DH loves the coconut one. I do too. I love coconut everything! He comments on how good I smell everytime I wear my coconut fragrances. 
I like The Body Shop coconut cuz it smells like real, natural coconut. Not like the sweet, fake fragrance kind. 
I even uses organic virgin coconut oil on my hair once a month, and on my skin. It has an antiseptic property that kills bacteria in the poors, and it doesn't clog them up. I leave it on my hair for several hours, then after I wash it out an dry it, my hair is like shiny silk! 
I do feel like a piece of buttered popcorn when I am all slathered up in coconut oil, though.


----------



## Dazed125

I must be really lazy because I don't moisturise my belly every day because I just can't be bothered!!!! Really should start - the different smells sound yummy!

Can't wait to hear if you're team pink or blue miss K x


----------



## peanutmomma

I just started to use Keri lotion. It is for extremely dry damaged skin. I have a few trial size bottles from working in geriatric care from years ago. ANd I used to use it on the little old ladies so they would not feel the were smelling like a hospital, just nice fragrance. 
I also just started to actually use anything on my itchies the other day. I am good about lotioning my legs after shaving ( i have not shaved them in 3 weeks though LOL) but not the rest of my body.


----------



## lovehearts

I use cocoa butter twice a day, I have to do it, I am so paranoid about it :haha:


----------



## pa2k84

I fell over at work today feeling ouch now. Mainly my knee and arm think going to be sore in the morning!


----------



## peanutmomma

*pa2k84*- ouch! you need to be careful momma


----------



## pa2k84

Yes i know wasnt exactly a small thing i fell over either, at least i didnt squash any children!


----------



## rachael872211

I love coconut too! Especially body shop stuff. x


----------



## BubsMom17

rachael872211 said:


> I love coconut too! Especially body shop stuff. x

I love the Exotic Coconut from Bath and Body Works, too. But they only sell it in stores like one time a year. 
They sell it online, but I hate paying for shipping...


----------



## grich2011

Finally felt a kick yesterday :) I can't wait until they are more frequent!


----------



## Angeltk42

I love Coconut - eating, smelling what ever you please!!! I bought an EXPENSIVE/HUGE jar of coconut oil and I can't find it anywhere. I bought it before I moved in Feb and it just disappeared! Driving me crazy. It wasn't a small container I have no idea where it could have gone! :(


----------



## jammers77

Angeltk42 said:


> I love Coconut - eating, smelling what ever you please!!! I bought an EXPENSIVE/HUGE jar of coconut oil and I can't find it anywhere. I bought it before I moved in Feb and it just disappeared! Driving me crazy. It wasn't a small container I have no idea where it could have gone! :(

Amazon regularly has EVCO on sale if you look around before you get too low. Sixteen ounce containers, usually two of them, for about $12.

I use it to make my homemade toothpaste. It doesn't leave that chalky residue on my teeth like fluoride toothpaste does. And my hygienist rares about how easy it is to clean my teeth. lol Last time I was there, I told her my secret, and she acted so skeptical. It made me chuckle. The proof's in the pudding, lady! You saw it yourself and rared about how clean my teeth were!


----------



## BubsMom17

Tara- I don't know if you have Trader Joe's where you are... but the big, mason jar size of it is like, $10. It's the Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil.


----------



## peanutmomma

jammers77 said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> I love Coconut - eating, smelling what ever you please!!! I bought an EXPENSIVE/HUGE jar of coconut oil and I can't find it anywhere. I bought it before I moved in Feb and it just disappeared! Driving me crazy. It wasn't a small container I have no idea where it could have gone! :(
> 
> Amazon regularly has EVCO on sale if you look around before you get too low. Sixteen ounce containers, usually two of them, for about $12.
> 
> I use it to make my homemade toothpaste. It doesn't leave that chalky residue on my teeth like fluoride toothpaste does. And my hygienist rares about how easy it is to clean my teeth. lol Last time I was there, I told her my secret, and she acted so skeptical. It made me chuckle. The proof's in the pudding, lady! You saw it yourself and rared about how clean my teeth were!Click to expand...

Well, what would you charge to send me a tube of your toothpaste? I am intrigued.

*Grich*- I was 19 weeks and 4 days too on my first feel of movement/ kicks


----------



## grich2011

*Grich*- I was 19 weeks and 4 days too on my first feel of movement/ kicks[/QUOTE]

It was such an amazing thing:)


----------



## Dazed125

Miss K - it's fruit day!!!  xxx


----------



## jammers77

peanutmomma said:


> jammers77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> I love Coconut - eating, smelling what ever you please!!! I bought an EXPENSIVE/HUGE jar of coconut oil and I can't find it anywhere. I bought it before I moved in Feb and it just disappeared! Driving me crazy. It wasn't a small container I have no idea where it could have gone! :(
> 
> Amazon regularly has EVCO on sale if you look around before you get too low. Sixteen ounce containers, usually two of them, for about $12.
> 
> I use it to make my homemade toothpaste. It doesn't leave that chalky residue on my teeth like fluoride toothpaste does. And my hygienist rares about how easy it is to clean my teeth. lol Last time I was there, I told her my secret, and she acted so skeptical. It made me chuckle. The proof's in the pudding, lady! You saw it yourself and rared about how clean my teeth were!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, what would you charge to send me a tube of your toothpaste? I am intrigued.
> 
> *Grich*- I was 19 weeks and 4 days too on my first feel of movement/ kicksClick to expand...

I wouldn't sell you it. I'll share the recipe. It's easy! Instead of peppermint essential oil, I use Thieves oil by Young Living. You can also use a flavoring extract in place of essential oil if you prefer. My oldest son who has braces uses the toothpaste too, and his teeth have never looked better!! The dentist rares about how clean his teeth are. lol


----------



## elt1013

miss_kseniya said:


> More girlies....the numbers must be evening up again now :) Congrats *Flower* on team pink and *lovehearts* on half way point.
> 
> Our 20 week scan is a week today so not long left to check all is healthy and to find out whether we're having a boy or a girl now. Can't wait :)
> 
> Almost the weekend too, yay

I don't remember seeing a post from you revealing the gender...I'm dying over here!!!


----------



## rachael872211

Did the toothpaste taste of coconut? 

I don't like normal toothpastes. I suffer with mouth ulcers....well they pop up around my period.....so being pregnant is the only time off I have from them. I stopped using toothpaste with SLS in as this was reported to cause mouth ulcers. I might try making some now though!Havent got a clue what Stevia is though?? xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Stevia is a natural sweetener from a plant. It's good to use. And yes, it has a coconutty taste plus whatever essential oil you add. I love it. Coconut oil is also meant to be good for oil pulling, which I keep meaning to try. To be fair, coconut oil is good for nearly everything - definitely worth having in the house.


----------



## peanutmomma

well, it is Friday ladies and many of you are new fruits today. Happy Banana week Yippee!! SO, here is a thought only 3 weeks til V-Day!!!! Another milestone :) I just can't believe that in 3 weeks time our LO will be viable if they decided that the womb was no place for hem any longer. Granted I wish this upon no one I am just saying. 

I almost have my first prototype complete for my homemade baby slings. I will post pictures once complete. I was half way through making it last night and decided that it would look better if I did something a little different so I am sitting here tearing out the hems on the fabric to redo them!! Luckily I have a sewing machine.

I don't feel pregnant today. I am not real tired, no aches and pains and no heavy feeling or movements yet today either. I played with the Doppler and found my little girl pretty fast though and I think she was asleep. But, I found her at least. I kind of want her to wake up and start wiggling so I can say hello


----------



## Angeltk42

peanutmomma said:


> well, it is Friday ladies and many of you are new fruits today. Happy Banana week Yippee!! SO, here is a thought only 3 weeks til V-Day!!!! Another milestone :) I just can't believe that in 3 weeks time our LO will be viable if they decided that the womb was no place for hem any longer. Granted I wish this upon no one I am just saying.
> 
> I almost have my first prototype complete for my homemade baby slings. I will post pictures once complete. I was half way through making it last night and decided that it would look better if I did something a little different so I am sitting here tearing out the hems on the fabric to redo them!! Luckily I have a sewing machine.
> 
> I don't feel pregnant today. I am not real tired, no aches and pains and no heavy feeling or movements yet today either. I played with the Doppler and found my little girl pretty fast though and I think she was asleep. But, I found her at least. I kind of want her to wake up and start wiggling so I can say hello

Never wake a sleeping baby that is baby 101 lol!!! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Angeltk42 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> well, it is Friday ladies and many of you are new fruits today. Happy Banana week Yippee!! SO, here is a thought only 3 weeks til V-Day!!!! Another milestone :) I just can't believe that in 3 weeks time our LO will be viable if they decided that the womb was no place for hem any longer. Granted I wish this upon no one I am just saying.
> 
> I almost have my first prototype complete for my homemade baby slings. I will post pictures once complete. I was half way through making it last night and decided that it would look better if I did something a little different so I am sitting here tearing out the hems on the fabric to redo them!! Luckily I have a sewing machine.
> 
> I don't feel pregnant today. I am not real tired, no aches and pains and no heavy feeling or movements yet today either. I played with the Doppler and found my little girl pretty fast though and I think she was asleep. But, I found her at least. I kind of want her to wake up and start wiggling so I can say hello
> 
> Never wake a sleeping baby that is baby 101 lol!!! :)Click to expand...

LOL! I try to nudge him awake, too. My husband is always scolding me. "Why would you wake him up? You don't like being woken up, do you?"
Me: "True, but I don't sleep 16 hours a day! Lazy baby..." :haha:


----------



## BubsMom17

*Tara* - fruit day! Happy banana, bump buddy! <3


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> *Tara* - fruit day! Happy banana, bump buddy! <3

Happy Banana!!! <3


----------



## miss_kseniya

elt1013 said:


> miss_kseniya said:
> 
> 
> More girlies....the numbers must be evening up again now :) Congrats *Flower* on team pink and *lovehearts* on half way point.
> 
> Our 20 week scan is a week today so not long left to check all is healthy and to find out whether we're having a boy or a girl now. Can't wait :)
> 
> Almost the weekend too, yay
> 
> I don't remember seeing a post from you revealing the gender...I'm dying over here!!!Click to expand...

Ah hun, it's not until thursday 27th.....was a week to go yesterday, so 6 days now. Can't wait, i will be on here as soon as we know promise :)

Happy fruit changing day girls who are changing today, and happy bloody weekend too :)


----------



## 2nd time

Well ladies I have just come home from a week away to find that my rabbit has a facebook page lol my friend looked after her while we were away and they have put photos and status updates and everything on it lol made me laugh. Gender scan on monday


----------



## BubsMom17

2nd time said:


> Well ladies I have just come home from a week away to find that my rabbit has a facebook page lol my friend looked after her while we were away and they have put photos and status updates and everything on it lol made me laugh. Gender scan on monday

:haha: That is too funny. When MySpace was still cool my roommate and I made my cat MySpace. He had friends and everything, and even wrote a blog.


----------



## elt1013

miss_kseniya said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss_kseniya said:
> 
> 
> More girlies....the numbers must be evening up again now :) Congrats *Flower* on team pink and *lovehearts* on half way point.
> 
> Our 20 week scan is a week today so not long left to check all is healthy and to find out whether we're having a boy or a girl now. Can't wait :)
> 
> Almost the weekend too, yay
> 
> I don't remember seeing a post from you revealing the gender...I'm dying over here!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah hun, it's not until thursday 27th.....was a week to go yesterday, so 6 days now. Can't wait, i will be on here as soon as we know promise :)
> 
> Happy fruit changing day girls who are changing today, and happy bloody weekend too :)Click to expand...

ahhh ok, mine is the same day....yay!!!


----------



## Gemie

Woohoo we have a poll my beauties! Please update with your team :)

AFM 20 week scan went fantastic today and Oscar is growing lovely with everything in the correct place thank god. So happy! Xx


----------



## BubsMom17

Great news Gem! Also, thanks for the poll! :)


----------



## babymonkey18

Echoing Bubs...thanks for posting the poll and congrats on the great scan :) :) <3


----------



## peanutmomma

I am the only one who voted on the pink team thus far :( C'mon Tara and Tara and a few others vote LOL


----------



## jammers77

Aww, I wish I could add my color. Though the tech guessed boy, she said it could possibly be girl, too, so we have to wait eleven more days still!!! AND hoping that baby is a little more calm next time so that everything isn't so blurry and hard to catch!!!! SMH


----------



## brinib

Our scan is a week from today! And today I started feeling real kicks, instead of just little bubbles popping! 

Posted this to fb as well, but I think we have decided on names:

Maelie Francine or
Marshall Lee

to go with my Max Maurice. 

:)


----------



## Angeltk42

I voted! Sorry I didn't log in since work hahaha I spend all day on bnb at work but only log in once or twice at night! But my pink vote is in! Hehehe


----------



## Storked

I am team pink :flower:


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Elt* yay we have scans on the same day....what time is yours hun? Mine is at 8:30am thankfully so we can literally wake up and get ready straight away without having to worry about it all day.

Thanks for the poll *Gem* I'll vote next Thurs after the scan. Have a feeling I will be voting team pink, but we'll see next week! Yay for seeing Oscar again :)


----------



## lovehearts

My pink vote is in too. 

Glad your scan was all good gem. 

I have my 20 week scan on Monday! Hoping to see the bleed has shrunk. 

Xx


----------



## flowermum

Wow you girls are so chatty haha I really cannot keep up!

I ended up in the after hours last night with what we think was a panic attack :( Ive been super stressed this pregnancy and havent felt well for weeks and weeks, been getting headaches all the time, crap appetite and feeling yuck in general. Im not sure what happened, I just couldnt breathe great and got shakey and felt a bit sick, and my bump went all tight(BH I think) and I was tight chested for ages afterwards and a bit crampy so went and got checked out, everything was fine, apart from a low grade fever that fact I have UTI! Which explains why Ive been feeling awful for weeks! So Ive started Anti-bs and hopefully I come right! I would never have known I had a UTI had I not gone in last night, I havent had any(that Ive noticed) burning when I pee or cloudy pee, its been a bit dark sometimes but I just put that down to pregnancy! So yep! UTI...funnn

Its my first borns 5th Birthday tomorrow! He was born June 23rd 2008 at 1.03am! :) His first day of school on Monday! Im in slight shock lol!


----------



## cassafrass

flowermum said:


> Wow you girls are so chatty haha I really cannot keep up!
> 
> I ended up in the after hours last night with what we think was a panic attack :( Ive been super stressed this pregnancy and havent felt well for weeks and weeks, been getting headaches all the time, crap appetite and feeling yuck in general. Im not sure what happened, I just couldnt breathe great and got shakey and felt a bit sick, and my bump went all tight(BH I think) and I was tight chested for ages afterwards and a bit crampy so went and got checked out, everything was fine, apart from a low grade fever that fact I have UTI! Which explains why Ive been feeling awful for weeks! So Ive started Anti-bs and hopefully I come right! I would never have known I had a UTI had I not gone in last night, I havent had any(that Ive noticed) burning when I pee or cloudy pee, its been a bit dark sometimes but I just put that down to pregnancy! So yep! UTI...funnn
> 
> Its my first borns 5th Birthday tomorrow! He was born June 23rd 2008 at 1.03am! :) His first day of school on Monday! Im in slight shock lol!

:flower: those are no fun either of them! :hugs: hope it clears up fast!!!!!


----------



## babymonkey18

Flowermum, sry to see that it's been a rough few weeks :( :hugs: I hope the uti gets cleared up and you'll be feeling great in no time! As for headaches, make sure you drink lots of water and ask about magnesium supplements if you aren't already on them. It can't hurt, can only help! I know sometimes with them tho, they just are there and won't go away. I pray they do for you!!! 
I hope you have fun celebrating the bday :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Good Morning Ladies, I hope everyone had a great Friday evening. I was awake til 5am this morning as at 1:30am Zaya decided that moving was a great idea. Don't get me wrong, I loved feeling her move, I just didn't expect off and on for many hours. LOL Then, at like 2am the storms started up in our area. SO, since I HATE storms I was awake til after they passed. I was awoken by a much needed surprise... morning SEX yippee!!! LOL and then DH made me scrambled eggs, toast,a nd sausage so all in all a good morning.


----------



## rachael872211

Thank you for the poll  xx


----------



## elt1013

miss_kseniya said:


> *Elt* yay we have scans on the same day....what time is yours hun? Mine is at 8:30am thankfully so we can literally wake up and get ready straight away without having to worry about it all day.
> 
> Thanks for the poll *Gem* I'll vote next Thurs after the scan. Have a feeling I will be voting team pink, but we'll see next week! Yay for seeing Oscar again :)

Mine's at 11am, and I'm just so ready to find out the gender! I want to start buying stuff!! 

Good luck to you! I'm sure everything will go fine.


----------



## elt1013

Gemie- Could you please add my November 16th due date to the first page? It's so busy in here, I'm sure you just missed it! All though the 16th is my official due date, I will likely have a scheduled c section a little earlier than that due to gestational diabetes, but I'll let you know that date later when I find out! Thanks


----------



## peanutmomma

we can't forget Tower is team pink too and since we can't vote for her. PInk is winning thus far at the moment LOL.
I think I will try to find cool fabric for baby wraps too. I am so excited to start carrying her in slings and wraps!! 
We went to some thrift shops today and bought a few car seat toys and a play mat and two baby blankets. Super awesome. Also, a sound only new in box, baby monitor for $4.


----------



## littlerhody95

I'm due November 7th. I find out what I'm having on Monday. :)


----------



## brinib

peanutmomma said:


> Good Morning Ladies, I hope everyone had a great Friday evening. I was awake til 5am this morning as at 1:30am Zaya decided that moving was a great idea. Don't get me wrong, I loved feeling her move, I just didn't expect off and on for many hours. LOL Then, at like 2am the storms started up in our area. SO, since I HATE storms I was awake til after they passed. I was awoken by a much needed surprise... morning SEX yippee!!! LOL and then DH made me scrambled eggs, toast,a nd sausage so all in all a good morning.

Just wait!! With my first, by the third trimester it would be like he was having soccer practice in there and he always would get going around the time I laid down to go to sleep. He would kick me so hard I called him my bunny rabbit-- and when he was born he did have (relatively) big feet! :)


----------



## Gemie

elt1013 said:


> Gemie- Could you please add my November 16th due date to the first page? It's so busy in here, I'm sure you just missed it! All though the 16th is my official due date, I will likely have a scheduled c section a little earlier than that due to gestational diabetes, but I'll let you know that date later when I find out! Thanks

No worries. When did you find out you had GD? Did you have any symptoms if you don't mind me asking x


----------



## peanutmomma

elt1013 said:


> Gemie- Could you please add my November 16th due date to the first page? It's so busy in here, I'm sure you just missed it! All though the 16th is my official due date, I will likely have a scheduled c section a little earlier than that due to gestational diabetes, but I'll let you know that date later when I find out! Thanks

I forgot to post this yesterday to you. Don't let them discourage you into thinking you will have a c-section. I am a type 1 Diabetic have been for 20 years and this is my first pregnancy. I didn't have insurance nor good control of my disease at all when I finally became pregnant. I bet my blood sugars and everything are so much worse than yours. Actually, I even bet that your Hemoglobin A1c test they check for the average is better than mine will ever dream to be. And that said, I am not planning on a C-section for my little girl. I am in MN and go to the Mayo Clinic where they are seeing me every 2-3 weeks til 24 weeks probably. Then, every week til she is born. I will be checked at 34 weeks to see what she weighs and such. And they tell me the ONLY way they really like to shedule C-sections with Diabetic momma or GD mommas is if baby is projected to weigh OVER 10 lbs. In general they like ALL type of Diabetic mommas to reach 38 weeks naturally. But, things can happen. If you have any questions feel free to PM me I will answer whatever you like.


----------



## peanutmomma

21 weeks today and a banana!!! Yippee!! And Zaya gave us her first "no-doubt" kick last night when DH was holding my belly. It was neat! :) I have officially gained 1.2lbs. go me, right? LOL Anyways, I had a dream about going into labor last night. It is funny because that is the second night in a row I have had a dream about labor and the first time I had the dream 2 days ago was after I was sewing the slings together I had gotten up to "WEE" and noticed I had...erm... not soaked, but definitely WET myself with no knowledge what so ever! OOPS!! So, DH now lightly teases me when I laugh or whatever and will put his hands between my legs and tell me nope still okay so far!! BRAT!! I tell you :blush::haha: I love him though. 

So, I read this morning that baby can weigh anywhere between 12-16oz. this week wow!! a whole pound? Craziness!! Even though they are focusing on Zaya's heart for the scan Tuesday I will try to see if they will tell me her stats. I am wondering if that is why I gained the weight.


----------



## 2nd time

Its my scan tommorow but with everything going on im not excited just crying all the time not sure weather its being pregnant losing mum or both sorry to be down


----------



## Gemie

2nd time said:


> Its my scan tommorow but with everything going on im not excited just crying all the time not sure weather its being pregnant losing mum or both sorry to be down

:hugs: sorry for your loss.


----------



## elt1013

Gemie said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Gemie- Could you please add my November 16th due date to the first page? It's so busy in here, I'm sure you just missed it! All though the 16th is my official due date, I will likely have a scheduled c section a little earlier than that due to gestational diabetes, but I'll let you know that date later when I find out! Thanks
> 
> No worries. When did you find out you had GD? Did you have any symptoms if you don't mind me asking xClick to expand...

I actually found out super early at about 10 weeks! They tend to test early if the mother is high risk (with me it was overweight and strong family history). I did not have any symptoms, but to anyone who does, and thinks they could have GD...make sure you ask to be checked early, because it can cause heart defects and other issues with the baby if not under control!


----------



## peanutmomma

elt1013 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Gemie- Could you please add my November 16th due date to the first page? It's so busy in here, I'm sure you just missed it! All though the 16th is my official due date, I will likely have a scheduled c section a little earlier than that due to gestational diabetes, but I'll let you know that date later when I find out! Thanks
> 
> No worries. When did you find out you had GD? Did you have any symptoms if you don't mind me asking xClick to expand...
> 
> I actually found out super early at about 10 weeks! They tend to test early if the mother is high risk (with me it was overweight and strong family history). I did not have any symptoms, but to anyone who does, and thinks they could have GD...make sure you ask to be checked early, because it can cause heart defects and other issues with the baby if not under control!Click to expand...

Hope you saw my message to you. And yes it can cause baby heart problems and to be hypoglycemic when born, meaning the baby's blood sugar is low alot and they usually have to supplement breast milk with high protein formula for a few days. That is why I have a Fetal Cardiogram on Tuesday


----------



## cassafrass

2nd time said:


> Its my scan tommorow but with everything going on im not excited just crying all the time not sure weather its being pregnant losing mum or both sorry to be down


:hugs: that is a pain that is indescribable. i am so sorry for your loss love and i know what you're going thru. take care of yourself and take each moment as they come and remember to breathe :flower: <3


----------



## cassafrass

elt1013 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Gemie- Could you please add my November 16th due date to the first page? It's so busy in here, I'm sure you just missed it! All though the 16th is my official due date, I will likely have a scheduled c section a little earlier than that due to gestational diabetes, but I'll let you know that date later when I find out! Thanks
> 
> No worries. When did you find out you had GD? Did you have any symptoms if you don't mind me asking xClick to expand...
> 
> I actually found out super early at about 10 weeks! They tend to test early if the mother is high risk (with me it was overweight and strong family history). I did not have any symptoms, but to anyone who does, and thinks they could have GD...make sure you ask to be checked early, because it can cause heart defects and other issues with the baby if not under control!Click to expand...


maybe a little late to the party on this but i thought id throw this in :) i had gd with my son and delivered with induction at 39 weeks he was 8 pounds 6 ounces. i was worried about a section but we were able to manage with out one. :) every baby and mom are different but that's my experience with it. we found out about 20 weeks i think with him and he is fine no diabetes or other effects , and my sugar stabilized it self in a few hours. so now with this baby i asked to monitor my self and have been since week 12 so far so good but ill still have the test done just in case.


----------



## elt1013

peanutmomma said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Gemie- Could you please add my November 16th due date to the first page? It's so busy in here, I'm sure you just missed it! All though the 16th is my official due date, I will likely have a scheduled c section a little earlier than that due to gestational diabetes, but I'll let you know that date later when I find out! Thanks
> 
> I forgot to post this yesterday to you. Don't let them discourage you into thinking you will have a c-section. I am a type 1 Diabetic have been for 20 years and this is my first pregnancy. I didn't have insurance nor good control of my disease at all when I finally became pregnant. I bet my blood sugars and everything are so much worse than yours. Actually, I even bet that your Hemoglobin A1c test they check for the average is better than mine will ever dream to be. And that said, I am not planning on a C-section for my little girl. I am in MN and go to the Mayo Clinic where they are seeing me every 2-3 weeks til 24 weeks probably. Then, every week til she is born. I will be checked at 34 weeks to see what she weighs and such. And they tell me the ONLY way they really like to shedule C-sections with Diabetic momma or GD mommas is if baby is projected to weigh OVER 10 lbs. In general they like ALL type of Diabetic mommas to reach 38 weeks naturally. But, things can happen. If you have any questions feel free to PM me I will answer whatever you like.Click to expand...

I have heard of doctors encouraging people to have c sections, but mine has left it completely up to me. I'm pretty sure I'm going to opt for the c section though as my first was also a c section (among other reasons). I'm not exactly 100% sure yet though. I already see my OB every 2 weeks (because of the GD), and mine is diet controlled for the most part at this time. My OB swears that I was probably undiagnosed diabetic before the pregnancy, but I completely disagree since my A1C was only 5! He says that my diabetes was probably just under control, and that's why my A1C was normal. But again, I disagree because I was a Mt. Dew addict for years before this pregnancy and highly doubt that it would have been under control by any means! 

Do you have to have an echo on the babies heart at about 28 weeks also or is that what your next scan is for?


----------



## brinib

Anyone else struggling with dry skin? I put heavy lotion on two or three times a day and still I am flaking everywhere! I feel like a snake losing it's skin or something! Gross!


----------



## elt1013

cassafrass said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Gemie- Could you please add my November 16th due date to the first page? It's so busy in here, I'm sure you just missed it! All though the 16th is my official due date, I will likely have a scheduled c section a little earlier than that due to gestational diabetes, but I'll let you know that date later when I find out! Thanks
> 
> No worries. When did you find out you had GD? Did you have any symptoms if you don't mind me asking xClick to expand...
> 
> I actually found out super early at about 10 weeks! They tend to test early if the mother is high risk (with me it was overweight and strong family history). I did not have any symptoms, but to anyone who does, and thinks they could have GD...make sure you ask to be checked early, because it can cause heart defects and other issues with the baby if not under control!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe a little late to the party on this but i thought id throw this in :) i had gd with my son and delivered with induction at 39 weeks he was 8 pounds 6 ounces. i was worried about a section but we were able to manage with out one. :) every baby and mom are different but that's my experience with it. we found out about 20 weeks i think with him and he is fine no diabetes or other effects , and my sugar stabilized it self in a few hours. so now with this baby i asked to monitor my self and have been since week 12 so far so good but ill still have the test done just in case.Click to expand...

Glad everything turned out ok, and thanks for the info.


----------



## cassafrass

elt1013 said:


> cassafrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Gemie- Could you please add my November 16th due date to the first page? It's so busy in here, I'm sure you just missed it! All though the 16th is my official due date, I will likely have a scheduled c section a little earlier than that due to gestational diabetes, but I'll let you know that date later when I find out! Thanks
> 
> No worries. When did you find out you had GD? Did you have any symptoms if you don't mind me asking xClick to expand...
> 
> I actually found out super early at about 10 weeks! They tend to test early if the mother is high risk (with me it was overweight and strong family history). I did not have any symptoms, but to anyone who does, and thinks they could have GD...make sure you ask to be checked early, because it can cause heart defects and other issues with the baby if not under control!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe a little late to the party on this but i thought id throw this in :) i had gd with my son and delivered with induction at 39 weeks he was 8 pounds 6 ounces. i was worried about a section but we were able to manage with out one. :) every baby and mom are different but that's my experience with it. we found out about 20 weeks i think with him and he is fine no diabetes or other effects , and my sugar stabilized it self in a few hours. so now with this baby i asked to monitor my self and have been since week 12 so far so good but ill still have the test done just in case.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad everything turned out ok, and thanks for the info.Click to expand...

sometimes i feel better hearing different outcomes :) but you'll know whats best for you and baby ! who knows what will happen this time around for me i can only wait and see :)


----------



## 2nd time

brinib said:


> Anyone else struggling with dry skin? I put heavy lotion on two or three times a day and still I am flaking everywhere! I feel like a snake losing it's skin or something! Gross!

I have very bad dry skin on my face its like I cant move it without it cracking im using coco buter I think its the best.


----------



## Dazed125

brinib said:


> Anyone else struggling with dry skin? I put heavy lotion on two or three times a day and still I am flaking everywhere! I feel like a snake losing it's skin or something! Gross!

Vaseline at night is very good


----------



## brinib

Dazed125 said:


> brinib said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else struggling with dry skin? I put heavy lotion on two or three times a day and still I am flaking everywhere! I feel like a snake losing it's skin or something! Gross!
> 
> Vaseline at night is very goodClick to expand...

It's my whole body though! That would be a lot of vaseline!!


----------



## peanutmomma

elt1013 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Gemie- Could you please add my November 16th due date to the first page? It's so busy in here, I'm sure you just missed it! All though the 16th is my official due date, I will likely have a scheduled c section a little earlier than that due to gestational diabetes, but I'll let you know that date later when I find out! Thanks
> 
> I forgot to post this yesterday to you. Don't let them discourage you into thinking you will have a c-section. I am a type 1 Diabetic have been for 20 years and this is my first pregnancy. I didn't have insurance nor good control of my disease at all when I finally became pregnant. I bet my blood sugars and everything are so much worse than yours. Actually, I even bet that your Hemoglobin A1c test they check for the average is better than mine will ever dream to be. And that said, I am not planning on a C-section for my little girl. I am in MN and go to the Mayo Clinic where they are seeing me every 2-3 weeks til 24 weeks probably. Then, every week til she is born. I will be checked at 34 weeks to see what she weighs and such. And they tell me the ONLY way they really like to shedule C-sections with Diabetic momma or GD mommas is if baby is projected to weigh OVER 10 lbs. In general they like ALL type of Diabetic mommas to reach 38 weeks naturally. But, things can happen. If you have any questions feel free to PM me I will answer whatever you like.Click to expand...
> 
> I have heard of doctors encouraging people to have c sections, but mine has left it completely up to me. I'm pretty sure I'm going to opt for the c section though as my first was also a c section (among other reasons). I'm not exactly 100% sure yet though. I already see my OB every 2 weeks (because of the GD), and mine is diet controlled for the most part at this time. My OB swears that I was probably undiagnosed diabetic before the pregnancy, but I completely disagree since my A1C was only 5! He says that my diabetes was probably just under control, and that's why my A1C was normal. But again, I disagree because I was a Mt. Dew addict for years before this pregnancy and highly doubt that it would have been under control by any means!
> 
> Do you have to have an echo on the babies heart at about 28 weeks also or is that what your next scan is for?Click to expand...


That is what my scan is for Tuesday at 21 weeks and 2 days. They like to do them between 20-24 weeks they said. And my A1c is down now to 8.8 they want it around 7 before birth of my daughter. 5 is perfect for a healthy non-diabetic without any health problems or even a cold. So, I don't know what to say there! See each doctor is totally different as the C-section for any type of Diabetic is harder and more stressful on your body compared to vaginal, unless there is an issue with baby or something else that makes vaginal impossible. That is why I don't want a C-section because I have been Diabetic for many years and I know that the risk of infection for me is so much higher. But, I know GD is a bit different. So, the decision is always up to you.


----------



## jammers77

Girls, I'm having contractions. They're coming about every ten minutes. I'm hurting mildly in my back and abdomen. For those of you who read about my ER trip last Monday, you know that they won't do anything for me till I'm past 22 weeks. So ER is a useless effort. Calling OB office first thing in the morning. Baby is fine--wiggling around even as I type, and I checked HB half an hour ago and it's 140--right on the money.

I could use the prayers. I'm guzzling the water and peeing every 15 minutes, but they aren't slowing. I just feel helpless.


----------



## Angeltk42

Oh no jammers u are in my prayers! I'm sure they will stop just relax and keep doing what u are doing! :hugs:


----------



## peanutmomma

jammers77 said:


> Girls, I'm having contractions. They're coming about every ten minutes. I'm hurting mildly in my back and abdomen. For those of you who read about my ER trip last Monday, you know that they won't do anything for me till I'm past 22 weeks. So ER is a useless effort. Calling OB office first thing in the morning. Baby is fine--wiggling around even as I type, and I checked HB half an hour ago and it's 140--right on the money.
> 
> I could use the prayers. I'm guzzling the water and peeing every 15 minutes, but they aren't slowing. I just feel helpless.

:dust::dust::dust::dust: many prayers stay baby stay and uterus STOP IT!!!! BABY IS NOT READY!!! GRRR!!! hope things settle down


----------



## lovehearts

Will be thinking of you jammers, I hope they have stopped now xx


----------



## Dazed125

How are you feeling Jammers? X


----------



## southernbound

Praying jammers! Please let us know how you're feeling!


----------



## cassafrass

&#9829;&#9829;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; jammers &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Gemie

Oh jammers! Sending prayers hunni x


----------



## 3boys

Oh Jammers I hope it settles down soon x


----------



## jammers77

Dazed125 said:


> How are you feeling Jammers? X

By 2am, the contractions were only 3 an hour. The Tylenol I took has long since worn off, and so far everything is A-ok. I'm keeping watch today and going to continue guzzling the water. It's hard sometimes to tell if I am contracting--I've also been having some bowel disturbance since yesterday morning, and it's hard to tell what is tummy trouble, and what is contractions. If I'm having any at all right now, I don't know about them.

Keep up the prayers, girls. I think they're working!:hugs:


----------



## miss_kseniya

Keeping everything crossed for you Jammers. What a worry for you xx


----------



## Angeltk42

jammers77 said:


> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling Jammers? X
> 
> By 2am, the contractions were only 3 an hour. The Tylenol I took has long since worn off, and so far everything is A-ok. I'm keeping watch today and going to continue guzzling the water. It's hard sometimes to tell if I am contracting--I've also been having some bowel disturbance since yesterday morning, and it's hard to tell what is tummy trouble, and what is contractions. If I'm having any at all right now, I don't know about them.
> 
> Keep up the prayers, girls. I think they're working!:hugs:Click to expand...

So happy to hear you are doing better today!! Prayers still going for you!! :)


----------



## Dazed125

So pleased things are better today Jammers x


----------



## peanutmomma

Seems that everyone is having a better day thus far today. *Jammers*- no more contraction 
*Lovehearts*- yippee!! no more bleed and baby girl is great how awesome 
Hope everyone else is doing great too
*AFM-* I am a lazy butt today. I slept in til 9:30am and I have been getting up at 8-8:30 everyday for months now. The weather is yucky outside so I don't feel as bad LOL. I plan to work more on my projects later and do some laundry. But, not much else to tell the truth. OB appointment followed by Fetal Cardiogram tomorrow afternoon. I get to at least see Zaya's heart in detail and hope she is doing just fine. I bet she is, but since I still don't feel very constant movement yet I worry a little bit. Maybe she will start kicking and moving more soon. Hoping it's just the rest of the placenta is still in the way and that in a few weeks it will have moved to the back.


----------



## BubsMom17

Morning ladies (well it's still morning here in Cali)!

At work right now and very very tired... I had a cold all weekend which I caught from Danny (which is probably why he was acting like a butt all week...). Then last night I had awful hearburn and was having Braxton-Hicks, I think because baby was laying in a very uncomfortable spot and making my uterus irritable (which is always is anyway). I didn't fall asleep until after 11:30 and my alarm goes off at 5:50. It is cloudy and dreary so far this morning and all I want to do is go back to bed... OK, whine session over....


----------



## cassafrass

*jammers* so happy to hear its settled down bit ! i have been thinking about you since last night !! 

*Peanut* be a bum!! its allowed!!! :) 

*bubs* days like that make me want to sleep the day away too . hope you can rest tonite <3

AFM i am doing much better and am so grateful to be able to say that :) currently eating a sub wiht my lil guy watching jake and the neverland pirates and then NAP TIME! yahooooooooooooie oh and im a banana this week !! wow!! 


everyone else have a great day !!!!! xoxoxox


----------



## BubsMom17

*Cassie* - How is the bladder situation feeling? Are you still having bleeding when you pee, or is it better since the stents are out?


----------



## cassafrass

BubsMom17 said:


> *Cassie* - How is the bladder situation feeling? Are you still having bleeding when you pee, or is it better since the stents are out?

oh man its soooo much better! the bleeding/cramping stopped the day the stents came out. that was a weird sensation when they pulled them out ... :shrug: after they came out i had terrible muscle spasms in my bladder and ureters ( the pee tubes) it was AWFUL those lasted til Saturday. :cry: now i am just sore and tire out quickly but im happy with that! i hope no one every experiences that it sucks the big one !


----------



## zowiey

Just popped on to send some love to Jammers :hugs: hope you continue to feel better & the contractions stop.

I'm so bad at getting on here! I still haven't found my charger for my mac book (I have a sneaking suspicion hubby has it in his office at work) so I just use my phone, and its easier to just post on FB. Sorry :flower:

Hope everyone is getting on ok? I have my 20 week scan on Weds, sooo nervous about it, hoping everything is ok with the bubbas.

Anyway, I will try to make more of an effort! Now I had best update my journal......


----------



## 2nd time

My lo will be wearing pink like her big sisters thats 3 girls and a boy poor thing lol


----------



## BubsMom17

2nd time said:


> My lo will be wearing pink like her big sisters thats 3 girls and a boy poor thing lol

Congrats! Looks like girls have pulled ahead again!


----------



## jammers77

Cass, I'm glad you're on the mend.
Zowiey, hope you have a great scan on Wednesday. I bet it's so freaky (yet awesome!) to be carrying twins!
AFM, I'm waiting a call back from the OB office. Having some contractions again, and I've had a bit of an elevated temp (elevated for me, anyway) running between 98.6 and 98.9. Face was feeling a bit warm, and that's what prompted me to temp. At the ER last Monday, it was 98.3, so I can tell a difference. I'm on Day 6 of Flagyl for the bacterial vaginosis diagnosis I got last week, and I'm wondering if BV is what's causing the contractions. You'd have thought I'd have been having them before last night if that was the case. I just really don't know. It's one thing after another! Thanks, girls, for your thoughts and prayers!!! It makes me feel like I'm not all alone!


----------



## Angeltk42

Jammers I'm sorry you are once again feeling ill!! :hugs: I hope it's nothing and you get some reassurance!

Lovelyhearts - So happy your lo is doing good and bleed is gone

Emily- OMG we must have been channelling each other! I got no sleep last night because i just coudln't get comfy! :( I want to be in bed today too! zzz And i feel like I have a cold!! Stuffy nose, blowing (no sneezing YET) :( I am just miserable!


----------



## cassafrass

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; jammers


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hugs again Jammers.

Have the girls overtaken the boys on here now? It was boys ahead for ages. I see a few of us have scans this week.....good luck with them ladies. I'm getting so excited now, I can't concentrate on anything at work. Dying to know that baby is ok and nice and healthy and we will hopefully be able to find out the sex too. Can't wait to update the poll on Thursday and my instinct tells me I'm having a girl.

Hugs to anyone else who needs one today xx


----------



## 2nd time

I dont remember if I posted this but when my mum died a few weeks ago my dad told me I would have a girl and that it would be my mum incarnate a bit freeky seing as he said it within annhour of her death. Well having found out that we are expecting a girl we are thinking of calling her anastasia which means reborn or resurection is this too weird


----------



## Angeltk42

2nd time said:


> I dont remember if I posted this but when my mum died a few weeks ago my dad told me I would have a girl and that it would be my mum incarnate a bit freeky seing as he said it within annhour of her death. Well having found out that we are expecting a girl we are thinking of calling her anastasia which means reborn or resurection is this too weird

No I think it's a lovely name and appropriate! :) My aunt predicted my baby girl a month before she passed via text to me :) And my due date is All saints day. I find it very appropriate :)


----------



## jammers77

2nd time, I've always liked the name Anastasia. I think it's a gorgeous name, and I don't think it's weird to use it at all.

Well, my OB's office called and told me to just keep doing what I'm doing--like everyone knows--staying put, drinking fluids and generally behaving myself. They don't know if it's the "infection" still bothering me or if it's from dehydration, but they don't want me to come in just yet. I have my regular appointment next Tuesday so they want me to see if I can just rest and have it resolve itself. I've determined though that if this is still going on Wednesday, I'm calling again. Until then, I'm going to start up some massive probiotics to hopefully counter the damage of the bad bacteria and drink lots of cranberry juice to stabilize the aura down there. Aura--that's a fun name when talking about the female parts, huh? lol


----------



## Gemie

I love the name Anastasia! Congrats 2nd time! X


----------



## grich2011

Lets hope things clear up fast for you jammers!!

I had my repeat ultrasound today and this time we were able to get most of the measurements but the baby would not show us it's face :( no good pics... Other than that everything looks great!


----------



## Nariah01

Hey everyone, Haven't been on in a while, just wanted to say congrats to all the fun things I missed.

On an upside, I go in to have my ultrasound on the 3rd!


----------



## cassafrass

How are ya ?


----------



## Nariah01

Oh gosh, I don't even know if I want to answer that right now. :cry:

I just posted in the second tri board about my meltdown. Honestly I feel a little better having written it all down. But I am still feeling really down right now. Too much stress and now just so tired of crying. If you want to know whats going on I would read that other post as I really don't think I can explain it again without crying. I just wish one thing would go right so I can have some hope the rest will turn out.


----------



## cassafrass

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; I hope the clouds part and the sun shines on you xoxo


----------



## Nariah01

Thanks, so do I. I want to be excited about the ultrasound, but I am so stressed all the excitement is gone. :cry:

Maybe next week it will be better.


----------



## cassafrass

Being buried under a mountain of crap sucks the excitement out of most things I bet seeing the babes will help


----------



## Nariah01

Hoping so. so far rubbing my belly is the only thing that helps. It makes me cry a little at first because I want everything to work out for him more then anything. But it sooths me a little to think about it, like I know stressing won't help him any. Too bad I am not far enough along to feel movement, then he could kick me hard and remind me to not freak out so much, that there are still things to be happy for.


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi all! haven't been on in a few days....

Jammers, hugs to you!
2nd time, I love the name Anastasia!

Afm, I went out of town again this weekend. My mom, dad, and I participated in the Livestrong Challenge, a bicycling event to raise money for cancer research in memory of my grandfather. My parents each rode the 100 mile option. I hadn't ridden my bike since July 2011's Livestrong since I was pregnant for 2012's and haven't managed to sneak away from DD since but I still managed to finish 35 miles yesterday! At almost five months pregnant I think it's a pretty good accomplishment! I had to eat a snack at least every 10 miles because I started feeling loopy and I had to stop after 20 miles to nurse DD before continuing to the finish. Overall it was a great day. My rear end is killing me though, lol!

Official anatomy scan is on Friday. I keep forgetting since we already did the private gender scan though...lol. I'm so glad we didn't wait! I've been feeling Baby Aidan a couple times per week but not nearly enough for my taste so I'm hoping that picks up soon. I thought for sure I'd be feeling him way more frequently by now!

I put together our baby registry today. There isn't much on it since we bought gender neutral with DD but we need a second crib and bedding, etc. I also re arranged DD's furniture to make room for a second crib and dresser in her room. And I finally put up her room decor.

We moved here in March and I hadn't gotten around to it yet so that felt good to get it done. 

Well I think that's about it...hope everyone is well!


----------



## hayleyE

I havent been on in a while but just wanted to say after 3 gorgeous boys we found out yesterday we are having a baby girl!:cloud9: Hasnt sunk in yet! We were totally convinced this baby was boy! hope everyone is well x


----------



## southernbound

aaah Hayley that's so exciting!!! Congrats!!! Garden that looks super cute :) 

AFM I have my anomaly scan today O.O kind of freaking out. I also seem to have gotten an infection on my face and it's very painful. Its not a skin infection but it's under the skin, seems like a pimple that got trapped or something but it worries me. ooooow. How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## peanutmomma

southernbound said:


> aaah Hayley that's so exciting!!! Congrats!!! Garden that looks super cute :)
> 
> AFM I have my anomaly scan today O.O kind of freaking out. I also seem to have gotten an infection on my face and it's very painful. Its not a skin infection but it's under the skin, seems like a pimple that got trapped or something but it worries me. ooooow. How is everyone else feeling?


Good Luck and enjoy your scan today. Mine is at 3pm. Central time. I had a little melt down last night about everything and how I am unaware if any of the "movements" or kicks we think we have felt are really that or if I have not felt anything yet? GRR!!! :growlmad: All I know is withing an hour of possibly feeling Zaya move I get Diarrhea for hours on end. :( I am frustrated with the OB office too as in the beginning they told us that being high risk since I am Diabetic I would be seen every 2 weeks until 24 weeks and then weekly! Well, I had to pretty much beg to get this appointment done and they are the ones that wanted it done by this week and no later!! 
The fact that I can at least find Zaya on the Doppler is the only hope I keep now. I really think she already hates me and that sucks. I feel she hates me because maybe my Diabetes is making her not grow right or something. And I have horrid pains in my lower belly I have to hold my belly to get up and down and I cry in pain at night rolling over side to side enough that DH wakes up because I wimper :(!! I know these are probably just normal feelings to have, but still.


----------



## southernbound

Peanut! Your baby could never possibly hate you! You're a wonderful mama and she knows shes loved. All of my family had diabetes and the babies were just a tad bit bigger than normal but otherwise totally healthy! I'm sorry for all the ligament pain :( it really does suck


----------



## Angeltk42

awww kelly I'm so sorry you are having a meltdown. I think it's just frustrating because we don't know what to expect with our first pregnancy and then adding the high risk factor is scary. But Please take a deep breath and realize that your LO loves you she is the only one who knows what yo ur heartbeat sounds like from the inside! :) Just as you get comfort from her HB on the doppler she gets comfort from yours. So keep it nice and steady and try not to work yourself up! 

I'm sorry you are in pain hopefully the doctor can shed some light on your belly pain. I'm just since you are petite it is probably just the added strain of your growing belly and you just need a support band! I can almost guarantee it! 
:) :hugs:


----------



## miss_kseniya

How did the scans go girls?

Love the name Anastasia and the story behind it.

Yay on your girly HaleyE.

Hugs to everyone


----------



## southernbound

Back from the doctors! Scan went well, ended up not doing an anomaly scan as the doctor got called to do a delivery so it got moved to next week but got to see baby and his sweet little head scratches. On the down side, I lost a pound this month and so I got the "We know young moms sometimes like to minimize weight gain but its healthy to gain weight in pregnancy so you need to eat" speech. I DO eat! I just can't hold anything down :( I can't help it


----------



## southernbound

oh! Also, baby is measuring a week ahead :) this kid is all over the place, he was a week behind, then right on, then a few days behind, and now quite ahead. I can't believe I'm carrying around a person that weighs a pound :huh:


----------



## 3boys

just had a gender scan and its baby boy no. 5 for us lol!


----------



## cassafrass

congrats on the scans ladies !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BubsMom17

southernbound said:


> oh! Also, baby is measuring a week ahead :) this kid is all over the place, he was a week behind, then right on, then a few days behind, and now quite ahead. I can't believe I'm carrying around a person that weighs a pound :huh:

If your baby is measuring ahead, they should not be giving you are hard time about your weight. Obviously he is getting everything he needs! Don't let them worry you! :hugs:


----------



## BubsMom17

3boys said:


> just had a gender scan and its baby boy no. 5 for us lol!

Yay! Another boy to add to the poll! Looks like it almost back to even! Congrats!


----------



## pa2k84

I have my scan tomorrow am thinking may be another boy to add but we shall see!


----------



## babymonkey18

Sry I've fallen behind here, but I read all of the posts!

Jammers, update on how you're doing today?

I am loving hearing about all the scans coming up, and the gender reveals. It's exciting to see the poll results growing :) :)


----------



## babymonkey18

Also garden, love abigail's room. Too cute. That little lady melts my heart. She also has the prettiest eyes!


----------



## babymonkey18

Peanut, I hope your scan goes well, I think it's happening right now! You are a great momma already, and I hope the pains subside so you can get some good rest <3


----------



## 3boys

p.s. i forgot to mention that last week my doc put me forward 9 days to 19 nov putting me at 19wks today but i think i will stick with my dates as i am certain they are right, if his were right it would mean i o'd on cd 4 lol. So i will stick with mine and hopefully i wont have the dissapointment of going over due.


----------



## babymonkey18

Congrats, on the little boy, 3boys! Dh is also one of 5 boys, and he loves it so much! :) I agree to think in terms of the dates you know. My dr and mw dated me for lmp, but I was temping and know when I o'ed within a day so I plan to keep that in mind bc they'll prob say I'm past due when I still have 3-4 days to work with!


----------



## 3boys

babymonkey18 said:


> Congrats, on the little boy, 3boys! Dh is also one of 5 boys, and he loves it so much! :) I agree to think in terms of the dates you know. My dr and mw dated me for lmp, but I was temping and know when I o'ed within a day so I plan to keep that in mind bc they'll prob say I'm past due when I still have 3-4 days to work with!

exactly hun, isnt temping great? i just cant wait to meet this little lad. lol x


----------



## Angeltk42

Had my monthly doc appt today. My bp was a little high but I was also on a stressful phone call right before my appt, plus I was running late, Plus i was coming from work. They really should take BP at end of an appt I was much calmer then! lol 132/64. 

So my Fundal height is getting out of control i'm measuring 27 cm haha but at sonogram baby measured perfectly on track so It's probably all my extra FAT!! lol 

I lost 2lbs since last visit with a total gain since BFP at 6lbs total. I am not upset by this considering my size pre pregnancy and that the baby is growing normal.
Heard Amanda's HB but I couldn't enjoy it because i was too stressed about returning to work. Still nice to hear she is in their all happy and content. 
I had to tell the nurse where to look and I based it on my "kicks"; well I was right! So I guess I am feeling baby girl kick me since her HB was right where I felt a kick earlier today. lol

One thing that is worriesome the doc fills out this form at the end of every visit for billing purposes and today I saw the Diagnosis at the bottom - High risk pregnancy But he never mentioned that I was high risk. I am not surprised I am just based on my BMI but should I be concerned he put this on paper and didn't tell me??? I mean maybe he doesn't want to worry me since it's probably just a precaution because of my weight??
Everything besides my weight has been textbook. I haven't had anything of concern go on. All my tests have come out good thus far. 

Doesn't look I'll be getting another Scan because doc said they saw no abnormalities and he didn't seem concerned that they weren't able to see everything. SMH he must hate giving women extra ultrasounds LOL 

I asked about my nipple piercings and breast feeding. He suggested I schedule an appointment with the lactation specialist at the hospital. He originally suggested I wait to speak to them when i give birth but He didn't know much about them and I told him I had read that some people suggest taking them out about now and some say you can wait till baby is born. Better safe than sorry I'm gonna ask the lactation specialist soon In case they suggest I take them out now. Doctor wants to know what the specialist says on the topic. LOL I guess I'm gonna be his nipple ring breast feeding guinea pig! lol 

Oh and my monthly cervix exam was good still closed, long and no issues. I don't think the monthly check is necessary at this point since every time it's been perfect probably could change it to every other month but whatever. Nice to have reassurance that the cervix is exactly how it should be. 

That about sums it up for me. You probably know more about my nipples and cervix than you care to lol


----------



## jammers77

babymonkey18 said:


> Sry I've fallen behind here, but I read all of the posts!
> 
> Jammers, update on how you're doing today?
> 
> I am loving hearing about all the scans coming up, and the gender reveals. It's exciting to see the poll results growing :) :)

I'm afraid to say. lol I only had a few contractions this morning. Usually they've started by now again (as the antibiotic has worn out by now), but so far I'm ok. I've had some other odd sensations though--some cramping and general heaviness. Baby's fine though still. Moving around and such, so I know all is well with that--just my body feels like it's betraying me. I'm hoping that things are getting better though, seeing as how the contractions haven't been as bad today. I take my last antibiotic tonight, so the real test will be how things go tomorrow.

Thanks for asking about me, hon. (((HUGS)))


----------



## BubsMom17

Angeltk42 said:


> Had my monthly doc appt today. My bp was a little high but I was also on a stressful phone call right before my appt, plus I was running late, Plus i was coming from work. They really should take BP at end of an appt I was much calmer then! lol 132/64.
> 
> So my Fundal height is getting out of control i'm measuring 27 cm haha but at sonogram baby measured perfectly on track so It's probably all my extra FAT!! lol
> 
> I lost 2lbs since last visit with a total gain since BFP at 6lbs total. I am not upset by this considering my size pre pregnancy and that the baby is growing normal.
> Heard Amanda's HB but I couldn't enjoy it because i was too stressed about returning to work. Still nice to hear she is in their all happy and content.
> I had to tell the nurse where to look and I based it on my "kicks"; well I was right! So I guess I am feeling baby girl kick me since her HB was right where I felt a kick earlier today. lol
> 
> One thing that is worriesome the doc fills out this form at the end of every visit for billing purposes and today I saw the Diagnosis at the bottom - High risk pregnancy But he never mentioned that I was high risk. I am not surprised I am just based on my BMI but should I be concerned he put this on paper and didn't tell me??? I mean maybe he doesn't want to worry me since it's probably just a precaution because of my weight??
> Everything besides my weight has been textbook. I haven't had anything of concern go on. All my tests have come out good thus far.
> 
> Doesn't look I'll be getting another Scan because doc said they saw no abnormalities and he didn't seem concerned that they weren't able to see everything. SMH he must hate giving women extra ultrasounds LOL
> 
> I asked about my nipple piercings and breast feeding. He suggested I schedule an appointment with the lactation specialist at the hospital. He originally suggested I wait to speak to them when i give birth but He didn't know much about them and I told him I had read that some people suggest taking them out about now and some say you can wait till baby is born. Better safe than sorry I'm gonna ask the lactation specialist soon In case they suggest I take them out now. Doctor wants to know what the specialist says on the topic. LOL I guess I'm gonna be his nipple ring breast feeding guinea pig! lol
> 
> Oh and my monthly cervix exam was good still closed, long and no issues. I don't think the monthly check is necessary at this point since every time it's been perfect probably could change it to every other month but whatever. Nice to have reassurance that the cervix is exactly how it should be.
> 
> That about sums it up for me. You probably know more about my nipples and cervix than you care to lol

Ugggh... I don't think this is always the case, but maybe because of your previous mc he considers you "high risk?" Other than that, it seems like your pregnancy is going quite swimmingly! 

You should pop over to the breastfeeding boards and ask about the nipple piercings. The ladies over there are all very experienced nursers, and some might have experience with this! 

Happy to hear all is well with Baby Amanda! <3


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> Had my monthly doc appt today. My bp was a little high but I was also on a stressful phone call right before my appt, plus I was running late, Plus i was coming from work. They really should take BP at end of an appt I was much calmer then! lol 132/64.
> 
> So my Fundal height is getting out of control i'm measuring 27 cm haha but at sonogram baby measured perfectly on track so It's probably all my extra FAT!! lol
> 
> I lost 2lbs since last visit with a total gain since BFP at 6lbs total. I am not upset by this considering my size pre pregnancy and that the baby is growing normal.
> Heard Amanda's HB but I couldn't enjoy it because i was too stressed about returning to work. Still nice to hear she is in their all happy and content.
> I had to tell the nurse where to look and I based it on my "kicks"; well I was right! So I guess I am feeling baby girl kick me since her HB was right where I felt a kick earlier today. lol
> 
> One thing that is worriesome the doc fills out this form at the end of every visit for billing purposes and today I saw the Diagnosis at the bottom - High risk pregnancy But he never mentioned that I was high risk. I am not surprised I am just based on my BMI but should I be concerned he put this on paper and didn't tell me??? I mean maybe he doesn't want to worry me since it's probably just a precaution because of my weight??
> Everything besides my weight has been textbook. I haven't had anything of concern go on. All my tests have come out good thus far.
> 
> Doesn't look I'll be getting another Scan because doc said they saw no abnormalities and he didn't seem concerned that they weren't able to see everything. SMH he must hate giving women extra ultrasounds LOL
> 
> I asked about my nipple piercings and breast feeding. He suggested I schedule an appointment with the lactation specialist at the hospital. He originally suggested I wait to speak to them when i give birth but He didn't know much about them and I told him I had read that some people suggest taking them out about now and some say you can wait till baby is born. Better safe than sorry I'm gonna ask the lactation specialist soon In case they suggest I take them out now. Doctor wants to know what the specialist says on the topic. LOL I guess I'm gonna be his nipple ring breast feeding guinea pig! lol
> 
> Oh and my monthly cervix exam was good still closed, long and no issues. I don't think the monthly check is necessary at this point since every time it's been perfect probably could change it to every other month but whatever. Nice to have reassurance that the cervix is exactly how it should be.
> 
> That about sums it up for me. You probably know more about my nipples and cervix than you care to lol
> 
> Ugggh... I don't think this is always the case, but maybe because of your previous mc he considers you "high risk?" Other than that, it seems like your pregnancy is going quite swimmingly!
> 
> You should pop over to the breastfeeding boards and ask about the nipple piercings. The ladies over there are all very experienced nursers, and some might have experience with this!
> 
> Happy to hear all is well with Baby Amanda! <3Click to expand...

Thanks Emily!! :) 

Great suggestion about the breastfeeding boards!!! Amanda has definitely been munching on my brain because it's almost gone! hahaha

This doc is SUPER conservative so I'm sure it's just a precaution for his notes. Plus I just read High Risk only means that you have a GREATER chance of you or baby developing a problem - doesn't mean you have a problem. Plus this could be a code he used because we had discussed the RH negative factor and GD testing at 28 weeks. Apparently i'm A- and I have to be tested for the RH factor thing. WHO KNOWS!


----------



## BubsMom17

Angeltk42 said:


> Thanks Emily!! :)
> 
> Great suggestion about the breastfeeding boards!!! Amanda has definitely been munching on my brain because it's almost gone! hahaha
> 
> This doc is SUPER conservative so I'm sure it's just a precaution for his notes. Plus I just read High Risk only means that you have a GREATER chance of you or baby developing a problem - doesn't mean you have a problem. Plus this could be a code he used because we had discussed the RH negative factor and GD testing at 28 weeks. Apparently i'm A- and I have to be tested for the RH factor thing. WHO KNOWS!

My goodness we are pregnancy twins! I am Rh- as well! O- here! 
All they are going to do is give you a shot of Rhogam at 28 weeks-ish, then one after you deliver her. I will have GD testing at 28 weeks as well. My sugar in pregnancy for whatever reason always registers high, even though my risk factors for it are super low! I've never been diagnosed as having GD, but they monitor me cuz I am always on the border between highish-normal and concerning. It's weird, but oh well. It is what it is.


----------



## Angeltk42

I have a lot of diabetes in my fam so I'm a little nervous about GD test! But praying I don't have to deal with that animal! Yeah I never knew my blood type before hahaha he mentioned the shots so whatever I can handle a shot if necessary! Hahaha


----------



## peanutmomma

Angeltk42 said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> Had my monthly doc appt today. My bp was a little high but I was also on a stressful phone call right before my appt, plus I was running late, Plus i was coming from work. They really should take BP at end of an appt I was much calmer then! lol 132/64.
> 
> So my Fundal height is getting out of control i'm measuring 27 cm haha but at sonogram baby measured perfectly on track so It's probably all my extra FAT!! lol
> 
> I lost 2lbs since last visit with a total gain since BFP at 6lbs total. I am not upset by this considering my size pre pregnancy and that the baby is growing normal.
> Heard Amanda's HB but I couldn't enjoy it because i was too stressed about returning to work. Still nice to hear she is in their all happy and content.
> I had to tell the nurse where to look and I based it on my "kicks"; well I was right! So I guess I am feeling baby girl kick me since her HB was right where I felt a kick earlier today. lol
> 
> One thing that is worriesome the doc fills out this form at the end of every visit for billing purposes and today I saw the Diagnosis at the bottom - High risk pregnancy But he never mentioned that I was high risk. I am not surprised I am just based on my BMI but should I be concerned he put this on paper and didn't tell me??? I mean maybe he doesn't want to worry me since it's probably just a precaution because of my weight??
> Everything besides my weight has been textbook. I haven't had anything of concern go on. All my tests have come out good thus far.
> 
> Doesn't look I'll be getting another Scan because doc said they saw no abnormalities and he didn't seem concerned that they weren't able to see everything. SMH he must hate giving women extra ultrasounds LOL
> 
> I asked about my nipple piercings and breast feeding. He suggested I schedule an appointment with the lactation specialist at the hospital. He originally suggested I wait to speak to them when i give birth but He didn't know much about them and I told him I had read that some people suggest taking them out about now and some say you can wait till baby is born. Better safe than sorry I'm gonna ask the lactation specialist soon In case they suggest I take them out now. Doctor wants to know what the specialist says on the topic. LOL I guess I'm gonna be his nipple ring breast feeding guinea pig! lol
> 
> Oh and my monthly cervix exam was good still closed, long and no issues.  I don't think the monthly check is necessary at this point since every time it's been perfect probably could change it to every other month but whatever. Nice to have reassurance that the cervix is exactly how it should be.
> 
> That about sums it up for me. You probably know more about my nipples and cervix than you care to lol
> 
> Ugggh... I don't think this is always the case, but maybe because of your previous mc he considers you "high risk?" Other than that, it seems like your pregnancy is going quite swimmingly!
> 
> You should pop over to the breastfeeding boards and ask about the nipple piercings. The ladies over there are all very experienced nursers, and some might have experience with this!
> 
> Happy to hear all is well with Baby Amanda! <3Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Emily!! :)
> 
> Great suggestion about the breastfeeding boards!!! Amanda has definitely been munching on my brain because it's almost gone! hahaha
> 
> This doc is SUPER conservative so I'm sure it's just a precaution for his notes. Plus I just read High Risk only means that you have a GREATER chance of you or baby developing a problem - doesn't mean you have a problem. Plus this could be a code he used because we had discussed the RH negative factor and GD testing at 28 weeks. Apparently i'm A- and I have to be tested for the RH factor thing. WHO KNOWS!Click to expand...


I have had my nipples pierced too and took them out a few years ago. I have had past friends with theirs still pierced and took them out when baby came. There is usually NEVER an issue for breast feeding as the milk will just flow out in three places instead of one. And in some cases baby will take less time to feed in others it will flow at the same rate.


----------



## BubsMom17

Damn, *Angel and Peanut*! We have some spicy ladies on this thread with your nips pierced! ;)


----------



## peanutmomma

I will be getting the Rogam too as I have the rarest blood type AB- 
Okay so yesterday I was bored and I started to get things together for my hospital bag. DH thinks it is a great idea before baby brain really hits. LOL I sign up for enough samples on EVERYTHING so I will have my own travel size shampoo and conditioner, lotion, new toothbrush and paste, I plan to go at like 30 weeks and buy some "granny panties"


----------



## peanutmomma

BubsMom17 said:


> Damn, *Angel and Peanut*! We have some spicy ladies on this thread with your nips pierced! ;)

I have never had what I would call proportionate boobies til now so I needed a reason to like myself and they were totally a conversation piece LOL


----------



## cassafrass

jammers <3 <3 hope it stays quiet for you 

congrats on all the scans !! i hope i get another one before boobers arrival 

angel i bet they are just being cautious <3 and i had gd with ds :( hoping i squeak by this time .. been checking sugar since 10 weeks and its been ok 

peanut thats what i usually make my preggo buds for a shower gift a cute homemade duffle bag packed with body wash shampoo jammies and slippers snacks lotion and a roll of quarters! its always a hit!

boober is going nuts the last few days and i LOVE IT. missed this feeling <3 OH felt him this morning tooo!!


----------



## Angeltk42

peanutmomma said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> Damn, *Angel and Peanut*! We have some spicy ladies on this thread with your nips pierced! ;)
> 
> I have never had what I would call proportionate boobies til now so I needed a reason to like myself and they were totally a conversation piece LOLClick to expand...

I was self conscious of my inverted nipples so I got mine pierced so I wouldn't be shy hahaha! I <3 them! Will take them out to feed but they will go back in after or pierced again if necessary lol


----------



## cassafrass

i was too chicken to get mine done and i regret it i hear it.. erm enhances things ... bahahahahah! i had an ex who had them done ... he was a compete psycho but that was cool lol


----------



## elt1013

jammers77 said:


> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> Sry I've fallen behind here, but I read all of the posts!
> 
> Jammers, update on how you're doing today?
> 
> I am loving hearing about all the scans coming up, and the gender reveals. It's exciting to see the poll results growing :) :)
> 
> I'm afraid to say. lol I only had a few contractions this morning. Usually they've started by now again (as the antibiotic has worn out by now), but so far I'm ok. I've had some other odd sensations though--some cramping and general heaviness. Baby's fine though still. Moving around and such, so I know all is well with that--just my body feels like it's betraying me. I'm hoping that things are getting better though, seeing as how the contractions haven't been as bad today. I take my last antibiotic tonight, so the real test will be how things go tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for asking about me, hon. (((HUGS)))Click to expand...

I still have a little cramping here and there too, and I don't remember having it this long with DD, but I guess every pregnancy is different. Glad to hear you are doing better!


----------



## babymonkey18

question...does the "20 week scan" / anomaly scan have to be very close to 20 weeks?
I just ask because I am 18 + 1 and haven't scheduled mine yet. My last appt was such a headache and they didn't give me the referral I need to get it done. The mw office I go to is an hour away, so it's kind of inconvenient to just go pick up the form. Anyway, I am going to try and just schedule it on the phone with the u/s clinic nearby that I am allowed to go to, aiming to schedule for after my July 10 regular appt (I'll be 20 + 2). Hopefully I can get my proper referral form then since I'll be there for my appt. But anyway, I am just worried I am going to call up and they will be all booked up for around my 20 week time, so does it matter if I am say 21 or 22 weeks by the time I get the scan?


----------



## gardenofedens

peanutmomma said:


> I have had my nipples pierced too and took them out a few years ago. I have had past friends with theirs still pierced and took them out when baby came. There is usually NEVER an issue for breast feeding as the milk will just flow out in three places instead of one. And in some cases baby will take less time to feed in others it will flow at the same rate.

Fyi- there are lots more than just one hole that the milk comes out of whether or not your nipples are/were pierced... :) Just wait until you start producing and you're relaxed out of the shower only to walk into your closet and start spraying milk in 20 different directions!! Lol


----------



## elt1013

Angeltk42 said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> Had my monthly doc appt today. My bp was a little high but I was also on a stressful phone call right before my appt, plus I was running late, Plus i was coming from work. They really should take BP at end of an appt I was much calmer then! lol 132/64.
> 
> So my Fundal height is getting out of control i'm measuring 27 cm haha but at sonogram baby measured perfectly on track so It's probably all my extra FAT!! lol
> 
> I lost 2lbs since last visit with a total gain since BFP at 6lbs total. I am not upset by this considering my size pre pregnancy and that the baby is growing normal.
> Heard Amanda's HB but I couldn't enjoy it because i was too stressed about returning to work. Still nice to hear she is in their all happy and content.
> I had to tell the nurse where to look and I based it on my "kicks"; well I was right! So I guess I am feeling baby girl kick me since her HB was right where I felt a kick earlier today. lol
> 
> One thing that is worriesome the doc fills out this form at the end of every visit for billing purposes and today I saw the Diagnosis at the bottom - High risk pregnancy But he never mentioned that I was high risk. I am not surprised I am just based on my BMI but should I be concerned he put this on paper and didn't tell me??? I mean maybe he doesn't want to worry me since it's probably just a precaution because of my weight??
> Everything besides my weight has been textbook. I haven't had anything of concern go on. All my tests have come out good thus far.
> 
> Doesn't look I'll be getting another Scan because doc said they saw no abnormalities and he didn't seem concerned that they weren't able to see everything. SMH he must hate giving women extra ultrasounds LOL
> 
> I asked about my nipple piercings and breast feeding. He suggested I schedule an appointment with the lactation specialist at the hospital. He originally suggested I wait to speak to them when i give birth but He didn't know much about them and I told him I had read that some people suggest taking them out about now and some say you can wait till baby is born. Better safe than sorry I'm gonna ask the lactation specialist soon In case they suggest I take them out now. Doctor wants to know what the specialist says on the topic. LOL I guess I'm gonna be his nipple ring breast feeding guinea pig! lol
> 
> Oh and my monthly cervix exam was good still closed, long and no issues. I don't think the monthly check is necessary at this point since every time it's been perfect probably could change it to every other month but whatever. Nice to have reassurance that the cervix is exactly how it should be.
> 
> That about sums it up for me. You probably know more about my nipples and cervix than you care to lol
> 
> Ugggh... I don't think this is always the case, but maybe because of your previous mc he considers you "high risk?" Other than that, it seems like your pregnancy is going quite swimmingly!
> 
> You should pop over to the breastfeeding boards and ask about the nipple piercings. The ladies over there are all very experienced nursers, and some might have experience with this!
> 
> Happy to hear all is well with Baby Amanda! <3Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Emily!! :)
> 
> Great suggestion about the breastfeeding boards!!! Amanda has definitely been munching on my brain because it's almost gone! hahaha
> 
> This doc is SUPER conservative so I'm sure it's just a precaution for his notes. Plus I just read High Risk only means that you have a GREATER chance of you or baby developing a problem - doesn't mean you have a problem. Plus this could be a code he used because we had discussed the RH negative factor and GD testing at 28 weeks. Apparently i'm A- and I have to be tested for the RH factor thing. WHO KNOWS!Click to expand...

I'm considered high risk also, but that is due to the GD, not my weight. My blood type is O-, so I also have that issue! It just means that you will have to have a rhogam shot during pregnancy and then possibly after the baby is born if the baby is RH+. In my case DD was RH- as well, so we were compatible and I didn't need another one.


----------



## elt1013

BubsMom17 said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Emily!! :)
> 
> Great suggestion about the breastfeeding boards!!! Amanda has definitely been munching on my brain because it's almost gone! hahaha
> 
> This doc is SUPER conservative so I'm sure it's just a precaution for his notes. Plus I just read High Risk only means that you have a GREATER chance of you or baby developing a problem - doesn't mean you have a problem. Plus this could be a code he used because we had discussed the RH negative factor and GD testing at 28 weeks. Apparently i'm A- and I have to be tested for the RH factor thing. WHO KNOWS!
> 
> My goodness we are pregnancy twins! I am Rh- as well! O- here!
> All they are going to do is give you a shot of Rhogam at 28 weeks-ish, then one after you deliver her. I will have GD testing at 28 weeks as well. My sugar in pregnancy for whatever reason always registers high, even though my risk factors for it are super low! I've never been diagnosed as having GD, but they monitor me cuz I am always on the border between highish-normal and concerning. It's weird, but oh well. It is what it is.Click to expand...

Sorry...didn't see you had already answered about the RH- thing before I replied:thumbup:


----------



## elt1013

southernbound said:


> Back from the doctors! Scan went well, ended up not doing an anomaly scan as the doctor got called to do a delivery so it got moved to next week but got to see baby and his sweet little head scratches. On the down side, I lost a pound this month and so I got the "We know young moms sometimes like to minimize weight gain but its healthy to gain weight in pregnancy so you need to eat" speech. I DO eat! I just can't hold anything down :( I can't help it

Hmmm...wonder what your doctor would think of the 30 pounds I've lost so far this pregnancy? Considering I can afford to lose some, it's not a big deal. Losing weight during pregnancy isn't "bad" unless you're already underweight or the baby isn't growing properly! My baby measured 10 days ahead at around 15 weeks and I had lost over 20 pounds at that time. Your baby takes what it needs first and you get what's left. I can't believe the doc would lecture you for losing a pound in a month. Don't worry about it.


----------



## gardenofedens

Is anyone else having trouble with the View Unread link on this thread? When I come in here from my cp and click the link it's taking me to the very last post of the thread even if I hadn't read anything for pages before that? It just started doing it yesterday...i already tried logging out and back in. This happened a year or so ago too and I gave up on posting on bnb for a while....it's too hard on fast moving threads like this one...


----------



## Dazed125

This has been happening to me for a while which I why I usually only read/talk on fb &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## jammers77

babymonkey18 said:


> question...does the "20 week scan" / anomaly scan have to be very close to 20 weeks?
> I just ask because I am 18 + 1 and haven't scheduled mine yet. My last appt was such a headache and they didn't give me the referral I need to get it done. The mw office I go to is an hour away, so it's kind of inconvenient to just go pick up the form. Anyway, I am going to try and just schedule it on the phone with the u/s clinic nearby that I am allowed to go to, aiming to schedule for after my July 10 regular appt (I'll be 20 + 2). Hopefully I can get my proper referral form then since I'll be there for my appt. But anyway, I am just worried I am going to call up and they will be all booked up for around my 20 week time, so does it matter if I am say 21 or 22 weeks by the time I get the scan?

I'm having mine done at 19+1, so I would think that 21 weeks wouldn't make much of a difference.

AFM, feeling good so far this morning. I only ended up having 4-5 contractions yesterday!!! Had a nasty headache though last night that had me worried. I was afraid I'd end up having another shot in my head of Novacaine like I did when pregnant with DS2. But thankfully it's gone now and hopefully doesn't return!

The Flagyl was giving me lots of cramps, and I've noticed a big difference since I didn't have to take a dose this morning. Hopefully the contractions stay gone, too.

My little chicken nugget finally kicked so hard yesterday that I could feel it from the outside. I'd sneezed quite harshly, and wow, the little thing just went nuts for about 30 seconds. But unfortunately there was no one here with me to experience it! My boys will be terribly disappointed; they're with grandparents in Ohio.

Hope you girls have a great day today!


----------



## Angeltk42

gardenofedens said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> I have had my nipples pierced too and took them out a few years ago. I have had past friends with theirs still pierced and took them out when baby came. There is usually NEVER an issue for breast feeding as the milk will just flow out in three places instead of one. And in some cases baby will take less time to feed in others it will flow at the same rate.
> 
> Fyi- there are lots more than just one hole that the milk comes out of whether or not your nipples are/were pierced... :) Just wait until you start producing and you're relaxed out of the shower only to walk into your closet and start spraying milk in 20 different directions!! LolClick to expand...

OH THE JOY!! LOL 



babymonkey18 said:


> question...does the "20 week scan" / anomaly scan have to be very close to 20 weeks?
> I just ask because I am 18 + 1 and haven't scheduled mine yet. My last appt was such a headache and they didn't give me the referral I need to get it done. The mw office I go to is an hour away, so it's kind of inconvenient to just go pick up the form. Anyway, I am going to try and just schedule it on the phone with the u/s clinic nearby that I am allowed to go to, aiming to schedule for after my July 10 regular appt (I'll be 20 + 2). Hopefully I can get my proper referral form then since I'll be there for my appt. But anyway, I am just worried I am going to call up and they will be all booked up for around my 20 week time, so does it matter if I am say 21 or 22 weeks by the time I get the scan?

My scan ended up being 19 +4 but my doc told me it's usually btwn 20-25 weeks and had he not scheduled it early it would have been 22 weeks based on how my appointments were falling with him. But he was concerned because at my 17 week visit I was measuring big with Fundal height (all was normal I'm just fat!) lol Or like my doc says I have a a thicker Abdominal wall! hahaha



gardenofedens said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with the View Unread link on this thread? When I come in here from my cp and click the link it's taking me to the very last post of the thread even if I hadn't read anything for pages before that? It just started doing it yesterday...i already tried logging out and back in. This happened a year or so ago too and I gave up on posting on bnb for a while....it's too hard on fast moving threads like this one...

I have always had this problem I didn't know it was supposed to go to the last thing you read!! I always have to search pages for the last thing I saw! So ANNOYING!!


----------



## southernbound

For my lovely ladies in the UK, and for everyone else that just has a cynical sense of humor like me... My parents and older sister have been traveling around Ireland, Scotland, Wales and England for the last month. Now, before I go on I feel it's necessary to inform you my dad is a true Texas older gentleman. He's redneck as they come (and I love him for it, but it's funny). Well, I get a call from my older sister early this morning that goes something like this:
"Hey Meg, did you know it's a felony to have a locking knife in England?"
"Um... no."
"Do you want to know why I know?"
"Danielle, is dad in jail? Do I need to call the US consolate?"
"Well.... not exactly, but he probably won't be coming back to the UK anytime soon".
You see ladies my father, being himself, could not imagine a place in the world where what he considers a simple pocket knife is illegal. So he carries it around for a month and thinks nothing of it. Well, they're flying home from London today and decided to go see the palace. While going through security and emptying his pockets, he hands his knife to the officer. The office opens it, sees how large and lockable it is and informs him that having one is a felony, and bringing one into the Queens home is.... Well it'll get you in very big trouble. The man was very nice and simply had the knife destroyed, had my dad sign some papers and took several photos of him and informed him he'd likely be flagged at the airport in London from now on. He was so embarrassed  My poor daddy


----------



## babymonkey18

Jammers, thanks for the updates. I am so glad things seen to be improving! I will continue to keep you in my prayers.

Jammers and angel, thanks for writing back about my scan. I have only heard of ppl getting them early so it's good to hear that it shouldn't be a big deal I get it done a week or two later.


----------



## Angeltk42

southernbound said:


> For my lovely ladies in the UK, and for everyone else that just has a cynical sense of humor like me... My parents and older sister have been traveling around Ireland, Scotland, Wales and England for the last month. Now, before I go on I feel it's necessary to inform you my dad is a true Texas older gentleman. He's redneck as they come (and I love him for it, but it's funny). Well, I get a call from my older sister early this morning that goes something like this:
> "Hey Meg, did you know it's a felony to have a locking knife in England?"
> "Um... no."
> "Do you want to know why I know?"
> "Danielle, is dad in jail? Do I need to call the US consolate?"
> "Well.... not exactly, but he probably won't be coming back to the UK anytime soon".
> You see ladies my father, being himself, could not imagine a place in the world where what he considers a simple pocket knife is illegal. So he carries it around for a month and thinks nothing of it. Well, they're flying home from London today and decided to go see the palace. While going through security and emptying his pockets, he hands his knife to the officer. The office opens it, sees how large and lockable it is and informs him that having one is a felony, and bringing one into the Queens home is.... Well it'll get you in very big trouble. The man was very nice and simply had the knife destroyed, had my dad sign some papers and took several photos of him and informed him he'd likely be flagged at the airport in London from now on. He was so embarrassed  My poor daddy

Your poor daddy but this story is even funnier to me because now that I live in West Texas and have experienced TRUE texas red neck!! LOl 
MY FOB is a true texas Red neck and DAMN proud! 



babymonkey18 said:


> Jammers, thanks for the updates. I am so glad things seen to be improving! I will continue to keep you in my prayers.
> 
> Jammers and angel, thanks for writing back about my scan. I have only heard of ppl getting them early so it's good to hear that it shouldn't be a big deal I get it done a week or two later.

No actually they prefer your anatomy scan done after the 20 week mark because things are more developed and easier to measure. so 22 weeks is PERFECT!


----------



## peanutmomma

Angeltk42 said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> I have had my nipples pierced too and took them out a few years ago. I have had past friends with theirs still pierced and took them out when baby came. There is usually NEVER an issue for breast feeding as the milk will just flow out in three places instead of one. And in some cases baby will take less time to feed in others it will flow at the same rate.
> 
> Fyi- there are lots more than just one hole that the milk comes out of whether or not your nipples are/were pierced... :) Just wait until you start producing and you're relaxed out of the shower only to walk into your closet and start spraying milk in 20 different directions!! LolClick to expand...
> 
> OH THE JOY!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> question...does the "20 week scan" / anomaly scan have to be very close to 20 weeks?
> I just ask because I am 18 + 1 and haven't scheduled mine yet. My last appt was such a headache and they didn't give me the referral I need to get it done. The mw office I go to is an hour away, so it's kind of inconvenient to just go pick up the form. Anyway, I am going to try and just schedule it on the phone with the u/s clinic nearby that I am allowed to go to, aiming to schedule for after my July 10 regular appt (I'll be 20 + 2). Hopefully I can get my proper referral form then since I'll be there for my appt. But anyway, I am just worried I am going to call up and they will be all booked up for around my 20 week time, so does it matter if I am say 21 or 22 weeks by the time I get the scan?Click to expand...
> 
> My scan ended up being 19 +4 but my doc told me it's usually btwn 20-25 weeks and had he not scheduled it early it would have been 22 weeks based on how my appointments were falling with him. But he was concerned because at my 17 week visit I was measuring big with Fundal height (all was normal I'm just fat!) lol Or like my doc says I have a a thicker Abdominal wall! hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with the View Unread link on this thread? When I come in here from my cp and click the link it's taking me to the very last post of the thread even if I hadn't read anything for pages before that? It just started doing it yesterday...i already tried logging out and back in. This happened a year or so ago too and I gave up on posting on bnb for a while....it's too hard on fast moving threads like this one...Click to expand...
> 
> I have always had this problem I didn't know it was supposed to go to the last thing you read!! I always have to search pages for the last thing I saw! So ANNOYING!!Click to expand...

I have never seen an unread link to posts in mine. I always go to the last page and then back to where I last saw something.


----------



## southernbound

Angeltk42 said:


> southernbound said:
> 
> 
> For my lovely ladies in the UK, and for everyone else that just has a cynical sense of humor like me... My parents and older sister have been traveling around Ireland, Scotland, Wales and England for the last month. Now, before I go on I feel it's necessary to inform you my dad is a true Texas older gentleman. He's redneck as they come (and I love him for it, but it's funny). Well, I get a call from my older sister early this morning that goes something like this:
> "Hey Meg, did you know it's a felony to have a locking knife in England?"
> "Um... no."
> "Do you want to know why I know?"
> "Danielle, is dad in jail? Do I need to call the US consolate?"
> "Well.... not exactly, but he probably won't be coming back to the UK anytime soon".
> You see ladies my father, being himself, could not imagine a place in the world where what he considers a simple pocket knife is illegal. So he carries it around for a month and thinks nothing of it. Well, they're flying home from London today and decided to go see the palace. While going through security and emptying his pockets, he hands his knife to the officer. The office opens it, sees how large and lockable it is and informs him that having one is a felony, and bringing one into the Queens home is.... Well it'll get you in very big trouble. The man was very nice and simply had the knife destroyed, had my dad sign some papers and took several photos of him and informed him he'd likely be flagged at the airport in London from now on. He was so embarrassed  My poor daddy
> 
> Your poor daddy but this story is even funnier to me because now that I live in West Texas and have experienced TRUE texas red neck!! LOl
> MY FOB is a true texas Red neck and DAMN proud!
> !Click to expand...

Bahaha I love it, I just keep picturing a middle aged man in a Pearl snap shirt, dirty boots, a handlebar mustache and a baseball cap with an oil company logo on it casually walking up to a formal officer and non chalantly handing him an illegal weapon


----------



## pa2k84

Scan today I was right expecting another boy I am so happy did secretly want to give my boy a brother


----------



## Angeltk42

pa2k84 said:


> Scan today I was right expecting another boy I am so happy did secretly want to give my boy a brother

YAY congrats on team blue!!! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

So hip and back pain has really kicked in this past week. It generally happens when I am laying down for a while (either on my side or on my back in a semi-reclined position) and then I get up. I feel like the tin-man from the Wizard of Oz when he first wakes up and he is all creeky and needs oil. It my whole lower pelvic area - my lumbar, my pelvis, both hips... anyone else? I use a body pillow and I am not sure how much it is really helping.


----------



## Gemie

Congrats girls on team :blue: :happydance:


FYI if you click the little upside down triangle on your threads in your cp it does indeed take you to the last post you read :) xx

Oh and talking of rude piercings Laura has her hoohaa pierced :argh: lol


----------



## BubsMom17

Gemie said:


> Oh and talking of rude piercings Laura has her hoohaa pierced :argh: lol

:haha: Everything about this sentence ^^ made me laugh. :haha:


----------



## jammers77

southern, how awful for your dad!! I don't know what's worse--being flagged at an airport or having his knife destroyed! lol

pa2k84, congrats!!

BubsMom17, gentle rocking on a yoga ball and lots of massage with oil/lotion. That should help a lot!


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> So hip and back pain has really kicked in this past week. It generally happens when I am laying down for a while (either on my side or on my back in a semi-reclined position) and then I get up. I feel like the tin-man from the Wizard of Oz when he first wakes up and he is all creeky and needs oil. It my whole lower pelvic area - my lumbar, my pelvis, both hips... anyone else? I use a body pillow and I am not sure how much it is really helping.

Bump buddy Twin strikes again... Lots of lower back hip pain (usually my right hip) when i lay down too much. I use body pillow too but it makes me hot so I abandon it half way through the night. 



BubsMom17 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Oh and talking of rude piercings Laura has her hoohaa pierced :argh: lol
> 
> :haha: Everything about this sentence ^^ made me laugh. :haha:Click to expand...

That is HYSTERICAL!!! I had mine pierced too!! hehehe :rofl:


----------



## MandaAnda

BubsMom, it sounds like SPD (also called PGP). I have it much worse this time than before. I've seen a physio and will see a chiropractor soon.


----------



## cassafrass

Hooooooha!!!!!!!!!! Im crying I'm laughing so hard!!! 

Congrats on the scans !! And team blue! ! =]


----------



## BubsMom17

MandaAnda said:


> BubsMom, it sounds like SPD (also called PGP). I have it much worse this time than before. I've seen a physio and will see a chiropractor soon.

Oh please no!!! I have heard such horror stories!!! [-o&lt;

I am going to try Jammers suggestion of the yoga ball. I have one in my office at home collecting dust... might as well put it to use!


----------



## grich2011

So since my little stinker decided not to cooperate at my last 2 scans I decided to book a private one this one will be in 4D and if for some reason the baby isnt cooperating they have you come back for free until it does also I will have a dvd recording of the whole thing and pictures printed out and extras on a cd. I talked to this lady on the phone and this place sounds great I cant wait. They suggested waiting until 28 weeks so only 7 and a half until my next one :) im so geeked!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Scan first thing tomorrow morning. So excited, not sure I'll sleep tonight! Thought this day would never come around.

Glad everyone elses scans went well. I think *Elt* has her scan tomorrow too? Good luck anyone still waiting xx


----------



## babymonkey18

miss_kseniya said:


> Scan first thing tomorrow morning. So excited, not sure I'll sleep tonight! Thought this day would never come around.
> 
> Glad everyone elses scans went well. I think *Elt* has her scan tomorrow too? Good luck anyone still waiting xx

Finding out gender?


----------



## gardenofedens

Gemie said:


> Congrats girls on team :blue: :happydance:
> 
> 
> FYI if you click the little upside down triangle on your threads in your cp it does indeed take you to the last post you read :) xxol

It's not working for me anymore :(


----------



## MandaAnda

BubsMom17 said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> BubsMom, it sounds like SPD (also called PGP). I have it much worse this time than before. I've seen a physio and will see a chiropractor soon.
> 
> Oh please no!!! I have heard such horror stories!!! [-o&lt;
> 
> I am going to try Jammers suggestion of the yoga ball. I have one in my office at home collecting dust... might as well put it to use!Click to expand...

It's not always to a horrible degree. This is much worse than what I experienced the first time. Definitely listen to your body. Keep your knees together as much as possible. A referral t&c a physiotherapist or seeing a chiropractor or osteopath with is good to keep it from worsening. Sometimes they can give you support belts that help as well. Swimming and aquanatal helps often. As for the yoga ball, we could all do with sitting on one instead of a sofa, as it's good for optimal fetal positioning as well as our own positioning. :thumbup:


----------



## 2nd time

Well just got home I have ben in hospital all night and day with suspdcted gall bladder infdction very sore tummy and tired but babg is fine


----------



## cassafrass

2nd time <3 hope you are out of the worst ... its no fun being sick oxoxoxxoxo


----------



## elt1013

miss_kseniya said:


> Scan first thing tomorrow morning. So excited, not sure I'll sleep tonight! Thought this day would never come around.
> 
> Glad everyone elses scans went well. I think *Elt* has her scan tomorrow too? Good luck anyone still waiting xx

I sure do and I'm very excited! :happydance: Good luck at your's also!!


----------



## babymonkey18

2nd time said:


> Well just got home I have ben in hospital all night and day with suspdcted gall bladder infdction very sore tummy and tired but babg is fine

Oh no :( I pray you feel better soon! Glad the baby is doing well, tho!


----------



## gardenofedens

Good luck at your scans ladies! Mine is Friday! :)


----------



## Dazed125

Good luck for your scans today Elt and Miss_K x


----------



## miss_kseniya

Thanks ladies. We are back from the scan and everything was perfect. Baby was a wriggly little monkey for us so we got to see everything. Sonographer was also amazing and really took her time to explain everything and point everything out. Definitely the best scan we have had so far. I have updated the poll and we are having a *BOY*. I think boys have overtaken the girls on here again now 13 to 12, but there are 8 team yellows too :)

Totally over the moon now. In the first few weeks, instinct told me boy and I kept accidently referring to baby as he, so much so, my OH started doing it too! Then after the 12 week scan, literally everyone said it was a girl and all the other old wives tales pointed to a girl so I convinced myself my instinct must be rubbish and it was probably a girl. Lol, guess instinct is good afer all!

Good luck to *Elt* today and *Garden* on Friday.....hope your scans are as lovely as mine was today. Thanks for all the well-wishes too :)

*2nd Time* Big hugs hun. Hope you're ok. Glad to hear baby is fine xx


----------



## Gemie

miss_kseniya said:


> Thanks ladies. We are back from the scan and everything was perfect. Baby was a wriggly little monkey for us so we got to see everything. Sonographer was also amazing and really took her time to explain everything and point everything out. Definitely the best scan we have had so far. I have updated the poll and we are having a *BOY*. I think boys have overtaken the girls on here again now 13 to 12, but there are 8 team yellows too :)
> 
> Totally over the moon now. In the first few weeks, instinct told me boy and I kept accidently referring to baby as he, so much so, my OH started doing it too! Then after the 12 week scan, literally everyone said it was a girl and all the other old wives tales pointed to a girl so I convinced myself my instinct must be rubbish and it was probably a girl. Lol, guess instinct is good afer all!
> 
> Good luck to *Elt* today and *Garden* on Friday.....hope your scans are as lovely as mine was today. Thanks for all the well-wishes too :)
> 
> *2nd Time* Big hugs hun. Hope you're ok. Glad to hear baby is fine xx

Congrats on team :blue: :)


----------



## jammers77

2nd time, so sorry you're going through this. Gall bladder problems are bad enough when not pregnant!! Praying you get sorted.

miss_kseniya, congrats on your baby boy!!!

I've made a call in to the OB office today. Contractions have not continued, but I'm having burning/itching and general irritation in the area of my lady parts, so I have a feeling that the Flagyl didn't finish the job!! UGH. Last night it was even feeling like baby was falling out. I'm not feeling that way right now, but it sure was frightening.


----------



## peanutmomma

good luck on your scans today ladies.


----------



## Angeltk42

Congrats on team blue!!!


----------



## zowiey

Awww Congrats Miss K on the blue bump :)

Hello, look at me, I think I've made 2 posts in a week :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well?

We had our 20 week scan yesterday & everything looks great :) Both twins are lying horizontally across my belly, but at the moment are top & tailing, so have both have feet next to their heads! My favourite part of the scan was seeing their lips & noses- it was so cute! Also twin 1 had a bigger head & longer legs than twin 2, so I think he takes after me- I have a big head, hats never fit me!
xxx


----------



## peanutmomma

Miss-K congrats on the blue bump
Zowiey- your twins will be so cute if they look like you 

Holy bananas if the doctors only let me go til 39 weeks max due to the Diabetes then I have just under 17.5 weeks left til she is here!!!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Glad all the 20 week scans are going well for you all girls. I know a few of you found out the gender at earlier private scans, but it's so nice to have the anomaly scan bit too so you can have it all checked out and make sure baby is healthy.

Today has honestly been one of the best days I've ever experienced. Now I know the sex, it makes the whole pregnancy seem so much more real than before as I know it's definitely a person and not just an 'it'. Does that sound daft lol?

*Jammers* glad contractions have stopped but poor you for feeling all itchy. That is so horrible isn't it. Always seems to happen to me when I have to work and it's so hard to have a covert scratch lol.


----------



## jammers77

miss_kseniya, yes! The itching is driving me batty. OB office called in some yeast infection medicine. They think the antibiotic caused it--duh!! I still couldn't get in to see someone. I've got this odd sensation of baby falling out or something falling out of my vagina if I'm on my feet for a while. I went shopping today to grab a few items we needed and by the time I walked to the vehicle I was waddling like a duck. I remember having that problem when I was about 30 weeks with DS2. NOT at 18 weeks. Hoping I can hold out till Tuesday's appointment. I worry about my water breaking or cervix dilating. Doesn't help I've got some mild cramping along with it. :/ SIGH!!


----------



## 2nd time

I forgot to tell you all while in hospital ihad a gall bladder scan and the tech took a sneeky look at baby lol but beter than that I can now see her kicks oon the outside yeh and feel them with my handhelds


----------



## elt1013

My scan went great and I added another to the poll for team :blue:!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jammers77

elt1013 said:


> My scan went great and I added another to the poll for team :blue:!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats, elt!!!:baby:


----------



## Angeltk42

Congrats elt another team blue boys are back in the lead! ;)


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats elt! Welcome to team :blue: !

Looking forward to my scan tomorrow just to have another peek at Baby Aidan! :)


I've also finally started feeling him more regularly in the past day or two. It's still pretty sporadic but it's getting better! :happydance:


----------



## miss_kseniya

*Jammers* antibiotics quite often cause yeast infections...its really annoying. Hope you get it all sorted out hun, must be driving you mad.

Glad the scan was all good *Elt *and another litle boy :) We have quite an even mix at the mo.

Good luck for tomorrow *Garden*. Hope your little man is nice and wriggly so they can get all the measurements done for you. WIll be lovely to be able to see him again :)


----------



## peanutmomma

hope everyone has a wonderful Friday! I was up early and had a headache. Thought I should eat something and that was a bad idea just spent the last 15 minutes vomiting!! YUCK!! I think milk and I no longer like each other, well not in pregnancy at least!! I feel better now though. I plan to get off my booty and get some slings/ wraps started for I have people to send them too :)

Good luck Garden.


----------



## jammers77

YAY!!! Ladies, I FINALLY have answers!!!! After a week of madness, I FINALLY was able to convince the OB to see me. I'd had to call them yesterday because the pharmacy said my yeast medication hadn't been called in. And whilst talking to the nurse about it, I told her I was still having pressure feeling in my vagina--like my uterus was falling out. I'd told her about it a day or two before, and she'd waved it off. This time though, they didn't! I got in as the last patient of the day yesterday, got a thorough exam (also was told I have NO yeast and NO signs of bacterial infection at all!! YAY!) and was told that baby is fine. Nothing's falling out, cervix is closed and in great shape. Oh my goodness, talk about relief. Doctor explained that with subsequent pregnancies, the uterus is already stretched, the bladder has had pressure put on it and may be a bit lower than previous pregnancies. All of that added together CAN make a person feel more pressure, but it's normal! Shew!! So glad it's ok. I'd have worried myself all weekend and all day Monday. But now I can sit back and just anxiously await Tuesday's scan!!


----------



## jammers77

peanutmomma said:


> hope everyone has a wonderful Friday! I was up early and had a headache. Thought I should eat something and that was a bad idea just spent the last 15 minutes vomiting!! YUCK!! I think milk and I no longer like each other, well not in pregnancy at least!! I feel better now though. I plan to get off my booty and get some slings/ wraps started for I have people to send them too :)
> 
> Good luck Garden.

Sorry you've been sick this morning. Hoping that's all for you today! Good luck on those slings and wraps!


----------



## babymonkey18

Jammers--YAY! I am so glad you have answers, relief, and peace-of-mind! :thumbup: Try to just take it easy, hopefully the pressure and "falling out" feeling isn't too uncomfortable or ideally, it subsides!

Peanut--:( boo for being sick....but yay for feeling better! Gotta love how all of a sudden we get upset stomachs or heartburn from foods that we could easily enjoy before. I've already had an experience or two, myself! Have fun with your crafts. I wish I could hang out with you today and make things :)

Garden--ahhh I'm so excited for your scan today! I'm not sure what time it is at for you, but make sure you give us all of the beautiful details!

Congrats on the new gender reveals we've had this week. Seems like the teams are tied up as of now...although Zoe seems to imply that one of hers is team blue... ;) what about the other? We'll just say girl to keep things even 

AFM--Some of you know already, but last night I had a few weird but awesome experiences! I was lying in bed, just watching Netflix on my phone for a few minutes before turning in. I was just poking and touching my belly. Well, all of a sudden my uterus got really hard. I didn't keep track for how long, but it probably wasn't more than 30 seconds (? I think?). It didn't hurt or anything, I honestly didn't even feel it happen beyond the actual physical touch of my hand, that recognized it had gone hard. A lot of people are saying it was a Braxton Hicks, which it seems to match up with what that sounds like! I guess I have just heard of women feeling BH happen, and like I said, I definitely wouldn't have noticed it whatsoever if I wasn't poking around, haha. So idk? But THEN a minute later, I felt a hard, strange lump down and to the right of my belly button. It was so firm compared to the rest of my uterus...I honestly think it was BABY! I have never felt anything like that before, and it was SO cool. I asked DH to come feel it and he said he was afraid to push too much and that he *thinks* he felt it, but wasn't sure. I think it's a lot easier to feel when it's *you* (well, duh lol) because it's not just your hand but your body and inside that feels something...so I was kinda bummed he seemed to not really get what I was getting. Regardless, it was awesome for ME and I'm sure as baby grows and I get to feel real kicks, DH will have his moment :D

So that's my exciting happenings for now. Still haven't scheduled my 20 week u/s (whoops) and my next appt is July 10. Feels like things are so boring right now 

Lastly, this weekend will be fun...it's DH's birthday! His brothers and I went in on an iPad mini together for him. He is in medical school and tons of students use them for electronic medical record keeping, medical apps, note taking, etc. And the mini will fit in his white coat :). I know he will be ecstatic and grateful to receive it. I love giving him gifts, and since I know he will be so excited, I just cant wait to give it him tonight at dinner. I'm bad at keeping gifts hidden...I always want to say something or give them right away, so I am bursting at this point! lol We are also going to a museum exhibit on Sunday about World Fairs of the 1930s (he has said he wanted to go? idk lol) and then dinner at Texas de Brazil, a Brazilian steakhouse. Never been, but we have a BOGO-dinner free coupon (score!) and it's all you can eat delicious. I should take a bump pic after that dinner so I can pretend to be huge for a night ;) ;)

I will try to reply to more people in a bit...for ONCE I am actually motivated to do some writing for my grant proposal at work. It's honestly been WEEKS since I've gotten anything productive done in one sitting. I pray God grants me the focus and will power for the rest of the day. Just gotta stick it out until 4... (< 6 hours for me!) Everyone enjoy their Friday and weekend! :hugs:


----------



## jammers77

Aww, babymonkey!!! Sounds like you've got a fun few days ahead!! Hope your DH has a wonderful birthday and enjoys his fabulous gift. 

It does sound like you had BH. The belly will tighten just like you described. lol And with my previous pregnancies, usually the BH would make baby tighten into a ball. I wonder if that happened to you, too, possibly. So exciting at any rate! Girl, you need to schedule your U/S so you can show us baby pics!! Even if you decide to stay yellow, I wanna see pics! LOL!! I can't wait till mine--four more days to go still. Eeeek. Dying to know here!


----------



## babymonkey18

jammers77 said:


> Aww, babymonkey!!! Sounds like you've got a fun few days ahead!! Hope your DH has a wonderful birthday and enjoys his fabulous gift.
> 
> It does sound like you had BH. The belly will tighten just like you described. lol And with my previous pregnancies, usually the BH would make baby tighten into a ball. I wonder if that happened to you, too, possibly. So exciting at any rate! Girl, you need to schedule your U/S so you can show us baby pics!! Even if you decide to stay yellow, I wanna see pics! LOL!! I can't wait till mine--four more days to go still. Eeeek. Dying to know here!

Thanks :) It's going to be a busy, but fun weekend I hope.

So interesting about the BH. I had never even heard of them until I became pregnant and started reading about them. It's interesting to have had possibly experienced it myself, now. It's nice to figure out what all of this stuff going on inside of my body is . 

I think that's why I'm not as anxious to get the scan done...we are staying team yellow! So I think it makes it just slightly less enticing to get it done asap. I am definitely excited to see all the OTHER body parts, lol, and actually get a good scan pic. I have had two scans in the past just to see the hb at 10 and 12 weeks, and at 10 baby still looked like a blob with a giant head, and 12 looked like a baby for sure, but still so small and the machine they used both times was old and VERY undetailed. It was just a 15 second glance or so. 

So this time I will be so happy to get a REAL pic that has not only more detail, but will be 8-10 more weeks developed than last time I saw him/her! Ahhh so crazy. That little booger is getting so big already... tear! :baby::haha:

Looking forward to your scan...what do you think you're having?


----------



## jammers77

It's amazing to see how much they grow. It's so fun to get to see them on a scan.

I have a very strong feeling this is another boy. I've felt so all along, in spite of everyone else in the family thinking girl. And then we had an ultrasound almost two weeks ago, and there was a possible little sac that made me think it might be a boy. But the tech said to not trust that, because baby was too wiggly to get a good shot. lol I still think boy though!


----------



## Angeltk42

FRUIT CHANGE DAY!!!!! Papaya!! lol 

Being a piggy and eating doritos and cheetos lol I don't care I'm starving and the vending machine was calling my name!! :) 

Have I mentioned before that I hate my boss??? LOL Well in case not I HATE HER!! She is such a sheep (a follower) I mean that is not a good quality for a boss. My co-worker suggests something and i get pooped on if I try to counter what she said because It's not 100% accurate but bc my boss is a moron she sides with the co-worker because "she has worked here a long time!" UM just because someone has worked somewhere a long time (5 yrs) does not make them an expert on EVERYTHING. So much more to this than I can get into but GRRRR makes me angry!! pregnant angry lady = no bueno!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Angeltk42 said:


> FRUIT CHANGE DAY!!!!! Papaya!! lol
> 
> Being a piggy and eating doritos and cheetos lol I don't care I'm starving and the vending machine was calling my name!! :)
> 
> Have I mentioned before that I hate my boss??? LOL Well in case not I HATE HER!! She is such a sheep (a follower) I mean that is not a good quality for a boss. My co-worker suggests something and i get pooped on if I try to counter what she said because It's not 100% accurate but bc my boss is a moron she sides with the co-worker because "she has worked here a long time!" UM just because someone has worked somewhere a long time (5 yrs) does not make them an expert on EVERYTHING. So much more to this than I can get into but GRRRR makes me angry!! pregnant angry lady = no bueno!!


OMG!!!! we are too much a like I say "no Bueno" and your boss sucks I will get my muppets to telll her about her sesame street attitude LOL!! :blush:
Yippee!! Papaya momma in the house go tara go tara!!


----------



## babymonkey18

peanutmomma said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> FRUIT CHANGE DAY!!!!! Papaya!! lol
> 
> Being a piggy and eating doritos and cheetos lol I don't care I'm starving and the vending machine was calling my name!! :)
> 
> Have I mentioned before that I hate my boss??? LOL Well in case not I HATE HER!! She is such a sheep (a follower) I mean that is not a good quality for a boss. My co-worker suggests something and i get pooped on if I try to counter what she said because It's not 100% accurate but bc my boss is a moron she sides with the co-worker because "she has worked here a long time!" UM just because someone has worked somewhere a long time (5 yrs) does not make them an expert on EVERYTHING. So much more to this than I can get into but GRRRR makes me angry!! pregnant angry lady = no bueno!!
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! we are too much a like I say "no Bueno" and your boss sucks I will get my muppets to telll her about her sesame street attitude LOL!! :blush:
> Yippee!! Papaya momma in the house go tara go tara!!Click to expand...

lol peanut!! nice reference. makes me think you should introduce her to another "big bird"....hahah i'm jk, but you ladies have me in a silly mood. and it's friday! weeee :D


----------



## Angeltk42

Good ones!!! I think the muppets need to organize the beat down and the other BIG bird is definitely done behind her back!!! hahaha 

:)


----------



## peanutmomma

Well, Kermit and I have this relationship where he has my back and I love all that he is (a frog!!!))) and Miss Piggy being in love with him refuses to let any ***ch get her kermie Gonzo- well he is what he is and Rolf is my Dawg!! LOL we shall overcome


----------



## Gemie

Oh gosh I have OCD haha I've just more or less been through the whole thread and updated the front page with what gender people are having who've not updated or been on here in a while from their siggy lmao I need a life :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

I have a question for all the team blues. When I.e dpo did you get your bfp I just realised with my ds I got mine at like 6dpo which is crazy but with all three girls its been 12 to 14dpo team pink can answer too I wonder if my theofy is right


----------



## 2nd time

Gemie said:


> Oh gosh I have OCD haha I've just more or less been through the whole thread and updated the front page with what gender people are having who've not updated or been on here in a while from their siggy lmao I need a life :haha:

Y8u have ocd lol I just went to check lol


----------



## Gemie

I think I was 9dpo? But 12-13 with poppy x


----------



## Dazed125

I was 10dpo - and I went to check the forint page too!! Lol


----------



## peanutmomma

I check the front page to check who is having which sex like weekly LOL


----------



## Angeltk42

Gemie said:


> Oh gosh I have OCD haha I've just more or less been through the whole thread and updated the front page with what gender people are having who've not updated or been on here in a while from their siggy lmao I need a life :haha:

My team pink isn't on front page :D hehehe


----------



## BubsMom17

2nd time said:


> I have a question for all the team blues. When I.e dpo did you get your bfp I just realised with my ds I got mine at like 6dpo which is crazy but with all three girls its been 12 to 14dpo team pink can answer too I wonder if my theofy is right

With both my boys my BFPs didn't show up until after AF was late. 16 DPO and 17 DPO, both with BFNs the days AF was due. My body really likes to keep me in suspense!


----------



## brinib

So I'm 10 pages behind on this and probably not going to catch up. We are all too chatty! :)

We just found out we are team blue!! Max is getting a little brother! I'm happy and actually surprised that I'm not disappointed since I was excited about the prospect of maybe a girl. :)


----------



## Gemie

Angeltk42 said:


> Good ones!!! I think the muppets need to organize the beat down and the other BIG bird is definitely done behind her back!!! hahaha
> 
> :)

Ohhhhhmy bad!! Sorry Tara xx


----------



## Nariah01

Hey everybody, congrats on all the scans!!!

I can't wait for mine on the 3rd! Less then a week to go, plus after that I am interviewing my first doula, so really excited for next week!!

However right after all this excitement and scheduling my husband calls and tells me that for our preapproval to get pushed through for the mortgage we have to have 1600 in another account. :nope:

We have some of it but not all, and we really need to get going on house looking! have just starting our saving for the closing costs and first few months payments to help out but damn, I thought we would have at least a few weeks! Totally rained on my parade!:growlmad:


----------



## Angeltk42

It's ok gem :) lots of lovely ladies in here and hard to keep up. 

I can't tell you when I got bfp bc I on a fluke tested a few days after I was late lol I was not a POAS addict! Lol

We are s chatty group :hugs:


----------



## cassafrass

I found out with both boys at 3 weeks preg ... I wasn't charting so I'm not sure what my dpo


----------



## gardenofedens

Gemie said:


> Oh gosh I have OCD haha I've just more or less been through the whole thread and updated the front page with what gender people are having who've not updated or been on here in a while from their siggy lmao I need a life :haha:

That's because you're awesome! :thumbup:
saphiresky is :yellow: teacup22 is :pink: and storked is also :pink: :)
and cassafrass is :blue: I think, right?



2nd time said:


> I have a question for all the team blues. When I.e dpo did you get your bfp I just realised with my ds I got mine at like 6dpo which is crazy but with all three girls its been 12 to 14dpo team pink can answer too I wonder if my theofy is right

I tested on a whim because I 'felt' pregnant. We weren't trying (DD was only 7 months old!) but based on my dating scan, it was at 12dpo.



brinib said:


> So I'm 10 pages behind on this and probably not going to catch up. We are all too chatty! :)
> 
> We just found out we are team blue!! Max is getting a little brother! I'm happy and actually surprised that I'm not disappointed since I was excited about the prospect of maybe a girl. :)

Congrats!


----------



## miss_kseniya

*2ndtime* I didn't actually test until AF was 2 days late (16dpo) as hated seeing negative tests, so I don't know how soon a BFP would have shown up. I do know thought that at 16DPO the test line on the FRER came up before the control line did and it was twice as dark as the control line, so I think it would have shown up very early on a FRER.

*Brinib* congrats on team blue. Its so nice getting to hear what everyone is having now, but I am also slightly jealous of the team yellows too. I just don't have that willpower.....I need to know things hahahaha. *Jammers* not long to your scan now (and glad they got to the bottom of everything for you) :)

*Garden* not sure I saw your update...I'm assuming the scan was all fab and little man is wriggling around like a happy little bee.

Yay for the fruit changers recently. Mine was yesterday and I didn't notice until late last night as was still on cloud nine from finding out the sex of our baby. I swear I have had a perma-grin since Thursday morning, my face will be hurting at this rate.

Also, I actually slept for 2 nights running.....totally unheard of for me in recent weeks. On the first night I did wake up at 2am for a quick sip of drink and 5am for a wee, and last night I woke at 5am for a drink and not before, but normally I wake several times and am up several times. I'd almost forgotton how nice sleep was lol. Think it's because I was subconsciously worrying they would find something wrong at the scan and now I know it all looks fine I have relaxed. Long may it continue!

Hugs if anyone needs one xx


----------



## jammers77

Nariah, sorry to hear about your preapproval being shoved back. Best laid plans often go awry at the WORST times!!

With both my boys, I tested after period was due. That was before POAS addiction. lol With this baby, I tested positive at 10dpo. Not sure what baby is yet though I think it's a boy from a little glimpse of something that looked like a little boy sac two weeks ago.


----------



## laura3103

Omg I'm nearly 20 weeks where the hell as the time gone its flown by its 16 weeks since I found out 15 weeks since I told the fob and 4 weeks since I found out I was having a little Everett Isaac John!!

Right I have consultant on Friday and I'm looking forward to telling them what I want and what I don't want feel so in control of this pregnancy Gertie was omg I'm having a baby just go with the flow and do what they say ect! Grayson was kind of the same I did as I was told they induced me early for nothing causing me to end up with a c section so this time I'm having what I want!

No diabetes test ( unless I show signs of it ) 
Weekly blood pressure checks ( I'm insisting on these as I feel that if I don't keep on top of it I will end up in hospital poorly) 
An I'm insisting on a planned c section they will not force me to try vbac I'm not having the stress of being induced suddenly again then ending up with an emergency section. Of I didn't know what a natural north was like I would have tried but I have so I'm ok with being sliced and diced may even as for a tummy tuck!!


----------



## laura3103

Sorry for going on I was just sat here thinking about it!!


----------



## Gemie

You have to tell the, what to want chick! Too may people just do as they say and they're to always right... You're pregnant not ill and this is your third one so being in control okay I think :)


----------



## Nariah01

jammers77 said:


> Nariah, sorry to hear about your preapproval being shoved back. Best laid plans often go awry at the WORST times!!
> 
> With both my boys, I tested after period was due. That was before POAS addiction. lol With this baby, I tested positive at 10dpo. Not sure what baby is yet though I think it's a boy from a little glimpse of something that looked like a little boy sac two weeks ago.

Thanks, it really does happen that way doesn't it. I swear, it get all excited about something, like getting the doula interviews set up, and then something has to go wrong with something else to bring me back down again! 
:growlmad:

But you know what, I have been sooo stressed and sad because of all this, and worried about where we are going to go, that I think I have probably sobbed for like a week straight. And I am so done with that right now, I just won't do it again. I am sure I will at some later date, but I don't need this with a baby gowin' in me! So I have decided to hell with it! Shit will go wrong, and I will just have to look at the silver lining or end picture. And take things one step at a time. And I REFUSE to let anything spoil my excitement for my scan next week!!!


----------



## Nariah01

I've been told to post a bump pic that I posted in 2nd tri. here as well. This was from roughly 16 and half weeks, so not too current, but its all I have right now.
 



Attached Files:







16+2 days pregnant.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ksilme

Hi again everyone, just tthought I would pop back and update, (lost my November sparkler :( ) but now expecting my beautiful baby in Feb xx 
I was worrying about another miscarriage so we paid for a early scan :) best thing ever, everything was perfect :) gorgeous heartbeat, measuring ideal for my datestimated so 7+1 due on Valentine's day :) 
hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Aww congrats ksilme! So happy for you!


----------



## peanutmomma

Papaya day for me! I woke up all hungry today but nothing sounds good. So, I am hoping I can con myself into just eating something. So hard to do when it doesn't sound good. I have new pictured in the bump thread. She is getting bigger I suppose as this is literally just after I woke up and FMU. Now, if she could get that dang placenta out of the way so I could feel her more than once or twice per week we would be in business!! This not feeling anything for days depresses me and makes me cry a lot at night in bed.


----------



## saphiresky

Hi ladies good to hear all of the scans this week have gone so well! I had mine on wed 26th. As soon as we walked in the ultrasonographer was like 'oh, are u sure u want to be here on your birthday?' I was like um yes! Hopefully ur guna tell us good news (as previous scan at 11 and 15wks so far had been ok). So she went ahead with scan. Baby looks great, so much bigger than 5wks ago! We are staying team yellow. Only had 1 problem, baby wasn't for budging to get a good look at heart an face (although Wat was seen was totally fine, they weren't worried about it). So even after a 20min walk about to see if bubs would move... Still no luck. So another scan appt booked for next wed 3rd July. 
Looking forward again to see baby! So pleased u can now feel them moving about. No consistently, but feel something every day now. I hav filled out my antenatal request form to post in tomorrow an get booked in. Also went on my first maternity clothes shop yesterday! However there is a distinct lack of larger sizes across all ranges. So will have to resort to going online an hopefully find some swimming things. And short legged trousers for preggo me, cos I don't think my trackpants will last much longer now. Can't decide if I have a bump yet, but its starting to come out... Bit flabby to start off with. 
Looking forward to so much over the coming months! But so much still left to organize and discuss with my husband... Most are still left in 'the too hard basket' left for another day to ponder and hav a decision made about such as names, nursery, how much time I will take of for mat leave.... Decisions decisions.
Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## elt1013

Congrats ksilme...that's awesome news!!


----------



## Creative

ksilme said:


> Hi again everyone, just tthought I would pop back and update, (lost my November sparkler :( ) but now expecting my beautiful baby in Feb xx
> I was worrying about another miscarriage so we paid for a early scan :) best thing ever, everything was perfect :) gorgeous heartbeat, measuring ideal for my datestimated so 7+1 due on Valentine's day :)
> hope everyone else is well xx
> 
> View attachment 637343

That is such amazingly happy news!!!


----------



## 3boys

amazing news so so happy for you x


----------



## Gemie

I'm so over the moon for you ksilme!! And awww a little February love bug coming your way! <3


----------



## zowiey

Aww, congrats ksilme :) Thats lovely news, your very own valentine xxx


----------



## Dazed125

Congrats Ksilme, such brilliant news x


----------



## cassafrass

ksilme said:


> Hi again everyone, just tthought I would pop back and update, (lost my November sparkler :( ) but now expecting my beautiful baby in Feb xx
> I was worrying about another miscarriage so we paid for a early scan :) best thing ever, everything was perfect :) gorgeous heartbeat, measuring ideal for my datestimated so 7+1 due on Valentine's day :)
> hope everyone else is well xx
> 
> View attachment 637343

:hugs: sorry for your loss <3 but my heart is happy for your February baby !!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Congrats Ksilme. Lovely news after such heartbreaking news before xx


----------



## Creative

Anyone else having baby brain moments?
I was leading the service yesterday in church and mid flow of the "sermon" I was referencing a recent event that involved three friend of mine. I named the first teo and stood in the front looking out at the congregation and at my friend who I see very often and have known for years and the name just left me.. :blush: .... I couldn't remember what she was called and so I had to apologise and gave the excuse of it being a bad case of " baby brain".


----------



## Angeltk42

Creative said:


> Anyone else having baby brain moments?
> I was leading the service yesterday in church and mid flow of the "sermon" I was referencing a recent event that involved three friend of mine. I named the first teo and stood in the front looking out at the congregation and at my friend who I see very often and have known for years and the name just left me.. :blush: .... I couldn't remember what she was called and so I had to apologise and gave the excuse of it being a bad case of " baby brain".

Yep all the time!! hahaha i Joke and say the baby is eating my brain! lol


----------



## peanutmomma

got my butt kicked last night after finally settling in for the night as we were out and about all day. DH and I could both feel Zaya but it was real hard and a tad painful. I used to the doppler to find where her heart was so I could figure where her head was. These feelings/ movements had to be kicks. But, I thought kicks were like pokes just ,maybe stronger now? These like I said per a td painful :( but if they were kicks cool


----------



## 2nd time

Panorama on bbc1 the truth about pills and pregnancy not surenif any of you are interested but thought I would tell you


----------



## grich2011

Has anyone started getting very hungry I ate dinner and decided to lay down for a few minutes before I go into work for my 12.5 hour shift and ten minutes later I was very hungry again so I went and had a bowl of cereal after dinner, I feel like such a pig. Maybe this is when I will start putting on weight so far I have gained 4.5 pounds.


----------



## BubsMom17

grich2011 said:


> Has anyone started getting very hungry I ate dinner and decided to lay down for a few minutes before I go into work for my 12.5 hour shift and ten minutes later I was very hungry again so I went and had a bowl of cereal after dinner, I feel like such a pig. Maybe this is when I will start putting on weight so far I have gained 4.5 pounds.

Oh I always have a bowl of cereal before bed. I am hungry not too long after dinner, and cereal always hits the spot. Then I am really really really hungry again when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## peanutmomma

grich2011 said:


> Has anyone started getting very hungry I ate dinner and decided to lay down for a few minutes before I go into work for my 12.5 hour shift and ten minutes later I was very hungry again so I went and had a bowl of cereal after dinner, I feel like such a pig. Maybe this is when I will start putting on weight so far I have gained 4.5 pounds.


I just started to get hungry I have been having a snack before bed for weeks but still no weight gain. Ever since last Friday I wake up starving and 1 hour after dinner so hungry too. I think I have gained like 2lbs. since last Tuesday so I am up to like 3.5-4lbs. gain total too


----------



## gardenofedens

I always eat a bowl of cereal before bed too, have since probably 15-16 weeks. Otherwise I wake around 2-3 and can't go back to sleep until I've eaten


----------



## grich2011

Cereal just must be a good pregnancy food :)


----------



## peanutmomma

So, baby Zaya wakes me up at 6am this morning moving and kicking Woo-hoo!! Then, when her daddy's alarm sounds she stops. I try and he tried to get her to kick again as she was literally kicking out my belly button. Neat and creepy all at once LOL  then, he goes to put in his contacts and what does she do? Kicks again!! She is a true stinker already.

Only problem? 30 minutes after she stops I get nauseous and vomit like 3 times. All better now. But seriously why did I get sick? That sucked. But, at least she is getting stronger now and maybe jusy maybe the placenta is strting to move away from the front


----------



## elt1013

Anyone have any spotting at all around 20 ish weeks? Last night and this morning I seem to have the tiniest bit of watery pink discharge. And it's not from sex because we haven't had any the last couple days. I haven't called the OB because it is such a tiny amount, not red and hasn't increased, and I pretty much know there is nothing they can do at around 20 weeks. Just wanted to see if any of you had similar experiences? I'm still feeling him move, so he seems to be ok!


----------



## peanutmomma

sorry I have not had any spotting I hope it stops for you though


----------



## 3boys

i have had spotting on previous pregnancies but it was never a problem x


----------



## jammers77

I'm finally able to add in my vote. My mother's intuition was right! We are team:
 



Attached Files:







joel.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BubsMom17

Congrats on team blue, *Jammers*!


----------



## gardenofedens

Yay! Congrats Jammers!!!! :)


----------



## Gemie

BubsMom17 said:



> grich2011 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone started getting very hungry I ate dinner and decided to lay down for a few minutes before I go into work for my 12.5 hour shift and ten minutes later I was very hungry again so I went and had a bowl of cereal after dinner, I feel like such a pig. Maybe this is when I will start putting on weight so far I have gained 4.5 pounds.
> 
> Oh I always have a bowl of cereal before bed. I am hungry not too long after dinner, and cereal always hits the spot. Then I am really really really hungry again when I wake up in the morning.Click to expand...

I have cereal before bed every night!!


----------



## Gemie

Congrats on team blue jammers!


----------



## Angeltk42

Congrats Jammers!!! I love when Mother's intuition is right!! Mine was too!! I just knew mine was SHE from the time i found out. But I didn't want to feel like an idiot if I was wrong hahaha!


----------



## BubsMom17

Angeltk42 said:


> Congrats Jammers!!! I love when Mother's intuition is right!! Mine was too!! I just knew mine was SHE from the time i found out. But I didn't want to feel like an idiot if I was wrong hahaha!

With Danny I had no intuition. But this time, though I was hoping hoping hoping for a girl, I knew he was a boy. I just knew it.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Congrats *Jammers* :)

I love having a bowl of cereal before bed. I find it's a quick fix to satisfy my hunger and for some reason cereal always tastes better at night!

*Elt* I had a bit of pink spotting around 8 weeks but none since, but sure its nothing to worry about. Probably just a bit of cervial irritation. As long as bubs is still moving around then hopefully nothign to worry about
xx


----------



## babymonkey18

Yeahhhhh Jammers! <3


----------



## peanutmomma

congrats Jammers


----------



## Nariah01

Well everyone, the day is here! Three hours to go until my scan!!!!Hope baby is nice and gives us a good potty shot! Keep your fingers crossed for us! I have felt that this is a boy from like a few weeks in, so lets see if I am right!:happydance:


----------



## babymonkey18

Ahhh nariah, so excited...can't wait for the update. I want details!!! ;)


----------



## Dazed125

Nariah01 said:


> Well everyone, the day is here! Three hours to go until my scan!!!!Hope baby is nice and gives us a good potty shot! Keep your fingers crossed for us! I have felt that this is a boy from like a few weeks in, so lets see if I am right!:happydance:

Good luck x


----------



## 3boys

gl nariah x


----------



## 2nd time

My best friend just came round and pased me a box when I opened it there were 2 positive pregnancy tests in it we were trying to be preg at the same time lol and she did it better late than never lol soooo happy for her

Afm I had a freekout today a stupid woman went the wrong way round the carpark an stole my space the last mother an baby space I ended up opening my window and started screaming at her I felt so mad I think I miht be bit stressed out ool


----------



## BubsMom17

*2nd time* - That is awesome! Two of my close friends just found out they are pregnant and I am super excited! It will be so much fun!


----------



## babymonkey18

Nariah likes to keep us hanging ;)


----------



## gardenofedens

Seriously, right!? OMG, I've checked a ton of times today! lol


----------



## Creative

babymonkey18 said:


> Nariah likes to keep us hanging ;)

I thought the answer would be here by now. Got to go out now!


----------



## 3boys

was really hoping for an update to cheer me up this morning oh well i will have to wait! lol


----------



## lovehearts

Sorry i have been a little awol ladies. I have been lurking but not posting as I havnt felt very positive about things really. As those of you on the facebook group know i have had several episodes of bleeding/spotting. I have a scan tomorrow at 10.30 just to check all is well. The hospital are sure its the cervical erosion but I just want to make sure that its nothing else. 

I hope you are all well 

xx


----------



## Gemie

lovehearts said:


> Sorry i have been a little awol ladies. I have been lurking but not posting as I havnt felt very positive about things really. As those of you on the facebook group know i have had several episodes of bleeding/spotting. I have a scan tomorrow at 10.30 just to check all is well. The hospital are sure its the cervical erosion but I just want to make sure that its nothing else.
> 
> I hope you are all well
> 
> xx

:hugs:


----------



## 3boys

hope it goes well lovehearts. I had lots of spotting with my eldest son and hes fine so fingers crossed. x


----------



## babymonkey18

We love you, lovehearts!!!! Considering the other spotting times have been nothing bad for baby, I'm sure things will be just fine. Some women just spot or bleed thru out pregnancy, and it's normal for them. Maybe you're just having something like that. I'm sure bubs is all cozy in there :) :) glad your getting it checked out, tho, bc it's good to have the peace about it! <3


----------



## jammers77

lovehearts said:


> Sorry i have been a little awol ladies. I have been lurking but not posting as I havnt felt very positive about things really. As those of you on the facebook group know i have had several episodes of bleeding/spotting. I have a scan tomorrow at 10.30 just to check all is well. The hospital are sure its the cervical erosion but I just want to make sure that its nothing else.
> 
> I hope you are all well
> 
> xx

Thinking of you and crossing my fingers that all is well.:hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

Hope all is well lovehearts! :hug:


----------



## Nariah01

Well everyone, my motherly intuition was right! Looks like we are officially team :blue: 

Little Samuel was curled up in a tight little ball, so she was unable to get good pics of the spine and heart so we get to go back sometime soon for those. But after that he decided to move around, he was kicking his little legs, stretching them all the way out, we got lots of pictures. It was so amazing to see his little feet and hands. I admit I cried a little. And then was smiling the rest of the day!

Also sorry for not posting yesterday. I had a lot to do afterwards, by the time I was home and not doing anything I was so beat I practically fell into bed. I think it took me a whopping 5 mins to fall asleep, lol I was so tired.


----------



## 3boys

Nariah01 said:


> Well everyone, my motherly intuition was right! Looks like we are officially team :blue:
> 
> Little Samuel was curled up in a tight little ball, so she was unable to get good pics of the spine and heart so we get to go back sometime soon for those. But after that he decided to move around, he was kicking his little legs, stretching them all the way out, we got lots of pictures. It was so amazing to see his little feet and hands. I admit I cried a little. And then was smiling the rest of the day!
> 
> Also sorry for not posting yesterday. I had a lot to do afterwards, by the time I was home and not doing anything I was so beat I practically fell into bed. I think it took me a whopping 5 mins to fall asleep, lol I was so tired.

congrats and welcome to team blue! samuel is a lovely name and one we considered. I forgive u for not updating :haha: but you have made me refresh my control panel about 100 times today lol


----------



## Nariah01

gotta keep you all on your toes you know?:haha:


----------



## 3boys

Nariah01 said:


> gotta keep you all on your toes you know?:haha:

exactly cant have too much excitement all at once lol


----------



## peanutmomma

congrats on team blue


----------



## Dazed125

Congrats, welcome to the blue team x

Good luck with your appointment tmrw love hearts x


----------



## Gemie

Congrats on team :blue: xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats on team blue Nariah!


----------



## babymonkey18

Awww...i saw the poll at the top and it spoiled the surprise, hehe! Yay, congrats, Nariah! I loved reading your post, I liked the built anticipation :) I like the details. it makes me excited to get my scan. You should upload a pic if you have one and want to share :)


----------



## Dazed125

I'm a cantaloupe - that seems huge!!!

Happy fruit change day to all you girls changing today!!  

X


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hugs *Lovehearts*

Congrats on Team blue *Nariah*

Yay, new fruit day here.....I'm having a banana! Love Fridays for so many reasons, but seeing the fruit changes and baby updates is always a fab start to the weekend

EDIT......Slightly disappointing week change update as I'm having a boy but interesting fact all the same for those having girlies :)


----------



## 2nd time

Its been very warm here today and now my feet have swelled up an they hurtblol


----------



## peanutmomma

I have been out today and my feet and legs are Humungous as well. I weighed myself and there is no way I have gained another 6.5lbs since Tuesday. The swelling went down Thursday night. And back today. I have not seen 140lbs on a scale for myself in many many many years. I have no issue with it if it was a slow progression but since the last OB appointment I went from almost 128 to 140 in 11 days? I hope to find relief soon for the swelling.


----------



## Angeltk42

peanutmomma said:


> I have been out today and my feet and legs are Humungous as well. I weighed myself and there is no way I have gained another 6.5lbs since Tuesday. The swelling went down Thursday night. And back today. I have not seen 140lbs on a scale for myself in many many many years. I have no issue with it if it was a slow progression but since the last OB appointment I went from almost 128 to 140 in 11 days? I hope to find relief soon for the swelling.

sounds like water weight to me if you are all swollen. So I would not get too upset with the weight gain. xoxox


----------



## Creative

My feet and ankles are getting swolen towards the end of the day too. I am putting it down to warm weather and my age


----------



## peanutmomma

well 23 weeks one more til V-Day. We have been busy today berry picking and making home made Ice Cream lots of flavors too LOL!!!


----------



## babymonkey18

I hope everyone had a great wknd! Tomorrow Jammers, rachelleigh, and I are at the halfway mark--20 weeks! Can't believe it. Then on wed I have my monthly prenatal appt. I'll finally schedule my scan or at least get the proper referral, lol. just praying I can schedule for a time DH can make it!

Alright, time to rip myself off of the floor to get dinner made!


----------



## destynibaby

dont mind me im just being nosey; Im a november 2012 momma. and boy do i miss being pregnant. dont want more kids right now though lol. so i will live vicariously through you guys. hope you all have safe deliveries. ;)


----------



## babymonkey18

destynibaby said:


> dont mind me im just being nosey; Im a november 2012 momma. and boy do i miss being pregnant. dont want more kids right now though lol. so i will live vicariously through you guys. hope you all have safe deliveries. ;)

Thanks for dropping by, destynibaby!!! :D Congrats on your little one and thanks for the well wishes. I think we are all appreciating being pregnant, but can't wait to meet our babies!!! :happydance: :baby:


----------



## babymonkey18

Also, I think I have a stubborn ds in there more and more, gut feeling it's a boy...lol. I am not sure about movements lately bc sometimes I think I feel something, go to touch, and as soon as my hand is on my belly it stops. >:o . I seriously wonder if I have an anterior placenta. Did other ppl feel their first baby pretty well by the 20 wk mark?

Btw I think right now baby is kicking up a storm, or I am having a muscle spasm. I don't want to move or check with my hand bc I'm sure it'll go away haha


----------



## pa2k84

I have only really started feeling definite movements for the last week. During my scan could see baby giving really hard quite vigorous kicks and even scan person asked if o could feel them as they looked very powerful but no!!


----------



## grich2011

I started feeling definite movement just before 20 weeks and today dh felt a few kicks for the first time :D


----------



## miss_kseniya

Monday morning already.....!

My little man has managed to reposition himself so he is able to kick into my cervix. Naughty boy, lol. It's not painful, but it's definitely not the nicest feeling either. Almost makes it feel as if something wants to fall out when he does it, if that makes sense?

Yay for all those hitting 20 weeks today and later this week.

I have been feeling little movements and small kicks from around 18 weeks, OH finally felt kicks from outside the night before our 20 week scan (I was 19+5) which was fab. Surprised when we got to the scan to find out I had anterior placenta as I was defintely feeling movements and kicks from 18 weeks. Sonographer said I was one of the lucky ones to feel it sooner (She thinks it was probably because I was only 115 lbs when I fell pregnant so less layers of fat in front of placenta and baby) or, I just have a wannabe kung-fu expert in there. I think with anterior, it's usually more noticiable around 22-24 weeks.


----------



## Creative

I have my scan tomorrow bang on 20 weeks. Very excited. Hoping to remain team yellow.:happydance:


----------



## peanutmomma

babymonkey18 said:


> Also, I think I have a stubborn ds in there more and more, gut feeling it's a boy...lol. I am not sure about movements lately bc sometimes I think I feel something, go to touch, and as soon as my hand is on my belly it stops. >:o . I seriously wonder if I have an anterior placenta. Did other ppl feel their first baby pretty well by the 20 wk mark?
> 
> Btw I think right now baby is kicking up a storm, or I am having a muscle spasm. I don't want to move or check with my hand bc I'm sure it'll go away haha

I have been wondering if what I felt was movements since the first one that I knew was not gas a t 19+4. during week 20 I didn't feel her too much at all. It has just been the past like 8 days that I can feel her moving or kicking and it is maybe up to every 2-3 closer to 3 days. And only for short bursts


----------



## peanutmomma

8 days til my next scan at 24+2


----------



## 3boys

i have to book my next appointment but it will be mid september


----------



## miss_kseniya

Oooh Peanut, you get to see little Zaya again. How exciting. I would love to see our little man again but we don't get any more scans now (unless the consultant will do one later this week, but I doubt it). Enjoy hun :)


----------



## peanutmomma

miss_kseniya said:


> Oooh Peanut, you get to see little Zaya again. How exciting. I would love to see our little man again but we don't get any more scans now (unless the consultant will do one later this week, but I doubt it). Enjoy hun :)

With being a Juvenile Diabetic I have to have growth scans every 2 weeks starting with the one next Tuesday. Then at 30 weeks I will wear a monitor belt and growth scan every week.


----------



## Angeltk42

I think I saw my tummy move from the outside while laying in bed this weekend but of course it was out of the corner of my eye and of course the little bugger stopped moving when I went to look and touch my belly... Stinking kids! already acting up! hahaha 

I am thinking i'm feeling more movement but it's a weird sensation because it doesn't feel like the bubbles from weeks ago. I can't describe it. 4 days till V-day!!! how exciting! :)


----------



## elt1013

I have been feeling this baby boy move since about 15-16 weeks and I'm quite heavy so I don't think that has anything to do with feeling movement early. He does go in spurts though....very active for a few days, then less active for a few. We are curently on the more active spurt! And they are very tricky with not moving as soon as you try to feel from the outside..mine does the same thing!!


----------



## Angeltk42

elt1013 said:


> I have been feeling this baby boy move since about 15-16 weeks and I'm quite heavy so I don't think that has anything to do with feeling movement early. He does go in spurts though....very active for a few days, then less active for a few. We are curently on the more active spurt! And they are very tricky with not moving as soon as you try to feel from the outside..mine does the same thing!!

Yeah I am quite heavy too but I think that limits how much I feel from outside. But inside no because everyone is the same thickness from uterus so doesn't matter how fluffy you may be you should feel movement on inside unless the anterior placenta is blocking that. 
At my 19 week scan my LO was VERY active but she was facing my back. So i don't think i felt as much because she was kicking and punching my organs not my tummy lol. 
Just weird to see your tummy move on it own!! lol


----------



## elt1013

peanutmomma said:


> miss_kseniya said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Peanut, you get to see little Zaya again. How exciting. I would love to see our little man again but we don't get any more scans now (unless the consultant will do one later this week, but I doubt it). Enjoy hun :)
> 
> With being a Juvenile Diabetic I have to have growth scans every 2 weeks starting with the one next Tuesday. Then at 30 weeks I will wear a monitor belt and growth scan every week.Click to expand...

I just learned that I'll have to have routine scans since 
I'm gestational diabetic as well, but I wasn't told how routine, so I guess I will have to ask at my biweekly appt. this week! I guess all the extra scans are the upside to all this diabetic stuff:)


----------



## elt1013

Angeltk42 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> I have been feeling this baby boy move since about 15-16 weeks and I'm quite heavy so I don't think that has anything to do with feeling movement early. He does go in spurts though....very active for a few days, then less active for a few. We are curently on the more active spurt! And they are very tricky with not moving as soon as you try to feel from the outside..mine does the same thing!!
> 
> Yeah I am quite heavy too but I think that limits how much I feel from outside. But inside no because everyone is the same thickness from uterus so doesn't matter how fluffy you may be you should feel movement on inside unless the anterior placenta is blocking that.
> At my 19 week scan my LO was VERY active but she was facing my back. So i don't think i felt as much because she was kicking and punching my organs not my tummy lol.
> Just weird to see your tummy move on it own!! lolClick to expand...

I agree...may limit feeling movement from the outside. Seems like I don't even get a chance to feel it from the outside though since the little bugger stops completely when I try!


----------



## Angeltk42

elt1013 said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> I have been feeling this baby boy move since about 15-16 weeks and I'm quite heavy so I don't think that has anything to do with feeling movement early. He does go in spurts though....very active for a few days, then less active for a few. We are curently on the more active spurt! And they are very tricky with not moving as soon as you try to feel from the outside..mine does the same thing!!
> 
> Yeah I am quite heavy too but I think that limits how much I feel from outside. But inside no because everyone is the same thickness from uterus so doesn't matter how fluffy you may be you should feel movement on inside unless the anterior placenta is blocking that.
> At my 19 week scan my LO was VERY active but she was facing my back. So i don't think i felt as much because she was kicking and punching my organs not my tummy lol.
> Just weird to see your tummy move on it own!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I agree...may limit feeling movement from the outside.  Seems like I don't even get a chance to feel it from the outside though since the little bugger stops completely when I try!Click to expand...

I have only had the one opportunity so far but I'm sure my little bugger will do the same! Until there is so little room in their for them to hide! lol


----------



## babymonkey18

good to hear everyone's experiences with feeling their baby...

my phone app (I know they are just "on average" when they tell you weights, growth, etc) said for week 20 I should be feeling regular movements by now and start to know routine of baby's sleep and wake schedule. All I could think was, dang, I was excited to maybe have some "bubble" feelings ONCE today! haha. 

I will know about my placenta as soon as I schedule my scan, which should be set up by Thursday. I thank God for letting me feel anything...I feel like every time I get slightly concerned that I haven't felt movement, I think I end up feeling something later that day and end up being reassured. I am also still growing and gaining weight so that alleviates my cause for concern as well.

Hope everyone is having a great day! This humidity is awful! Even inside of work where it is temperature controlled, all of the countertops are sticky and gross...!


----------



## gardenofedens

miss_kseniya said:


> My little man has managed to reposition himself so he is able to kick into my cervix. Naughty boy, lol. It's not painful, but it's definitely not the nicest feeling either. Almost makes it feel as if something wants to fall out when he does it, if that makes sense?

Baby Aidan seems to be kicking my cervix as well, and doing jumping jacks on my bladder! :dohh:



Angeltk42 said:


> 4 days till V-day!!! how exciting! :)

Congrats! I have just under 3 weeks until V-day!



babymonkey18 said:


> good to hear everyone's experiences with feeling their baby...
> 
> my phone app (I know they are just "on average" when they tell you weights, growth, etc) said for week 20 I should be feeling regular movements by now and start to know routine of baby's sleep and wake schedule. All I could think was, dang, I was excited to maybe have some "bubble" feelings ONCE today! haha.

It will get better and more consistent, just wait! In another 10 weeks or so you'll be jumping every time he kicks! Abigail would kick SO hard and it would be so uncomfortable!

Afm, I'm doing well. 21+1 today and feeling Aidan move a few times per day. Last night I mentioned to DH that I couldn't remember feeling him all day and he promptly kicked me and then continued to for the next 20 or so minutes. I remember Abigail going quiet for 2-3 day periods and then feeling her harder kicks and gaining more weight so she was likely sleeping through a growth spurt. I don't remember when the next one is coming but I think it's in the next couple weeks?

I'm getting a tad worried about my weight gain. I'm still within the "normal" range so I should just let it go but it's so hard to see the numbers on the scale getting higher and higher. I've always been thin and in shape so I feel massive. I have a feeling I'm going to end up gaining more with Aidan than I did with Abigail. My knees are not going to approve! :nope:

Well, that's about it on the pregnancy front. Abigail's birthday is in just a few weeks though so we're getting ready for that! More details in my journal or this update would be far too long! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

gardenofedens said:


> I'm getting a tad worried about my weight gain. I'm still within the "normal" range so I should just let it go but it's so hard to see the numbers on the scale getting higher and higher. I've always been thin and in shape so I feel massive. I have a feeling I'm going to end up gaining more with Aidan than I did with Abigail. My knees are not going to approve! :nope:

Me too Mellissa. I am still within "normal," but now I am at the top end of normal and not the bottom or middle... I only gained 20 pounds with Danny, but that is not going to happen this time. My hip is aching from a running injury and it is not going to feel better as I get more and more heavy.


----------



## Creative

Scan this morning. Baby very very active and healthy! I am totally besotted! :kiss: placenta is anterior as I thought, but it is over 2cm above the cervix so I am very very happy. We remain team yellow! :happydance:


----------



## Angeltk42

Creative said:


> Scan this morning. Baby very very active and healthy! I am totally besotted! :kiss: placenta is anterior as I thought, but it is over 2cm above the cervix so I am very very happy. We remain team yellow! :happydance:

awww so happy!! Great pics!!! so happy your lo is doing good!! :)


----------



## Gemie

Can I take a guess at team :pink: Karen :) lovely scan pics x


----------



## 2nd time

Gemie said:


> Can I take a guess at team :pink: Karen :) lovely scan pics x

I agree I think teamnpink can we yave a poll lol


----------



## 2nd time

My lo is going msd jumping around my tummy I will try to video it


----------



## babymonkey18

Mellissa, I am also high "normal". It's okay! We're still hot mamas, and we can totally lose it after baby is here. I know you are a BF warrior lol so that will absolutely help the lbs shed <3 It is kind of hard to see numbers you've never seen before (or in your case, for the second time since you already had Abigail lol) but you'll bounce back, I just know it. 

Creative, awesome scan pics, and yay team yellow! stay strong, lol! :D

2ndtime, I would love to see a video!!!! Please share if you can.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Fab scan pics :)


----------



## Creative

I'm feeling somewhat canabalistic sitting here eating a cantaloup melon!


----------



## 3boys

lovely scan pics creative, i wish i had of stayed team yellow x


----------



## babymonkey18

Appt in 3.5 hrs. I feel like every time I go something happens that I don't expect (good 2 out of 3 times haha) so I'll update afterward. Hopefully that will also include a date for my anomaly scan... Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## gardenofedens

Can't wait to heart about it!


----------



## Pisces24

Hi all, been sooo long since i posted! Just wanted to say hi again and to say we had our 20 week U/S done yesterday and were having another girl :) :)

Also, my due date has been changed from the 19th to the 23rd. Hope everyone is keeping well... how are we all coping with the heatwave??


----------



## Angeltk42

Pisces24 said:


> Hi all, been sooo long since i posted! Just wanted to say hi again and to say we had our 20 week U/S done yesterday and were having another girl :) :)
> 
> Also, my due date has been changed from the 19th to the 23rd. Hope everyone is keeping well... how are we all coping with the heatwave??

YAY another team pink!!! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## ama

Also not posted here in ages but wanted to update :) my 20 week scan was yesterday and bubs is :blue:!! I have one boy and one girl already so im very very happy to be having another boy :) my due date has also been moved to original dates by LMP so thats exciting .EDD is 23rd November . It took 3 hours (includes me walking around ,eating,drinking) to try and get a profile pic as my cheeky lil mans didnt want to show us his face until last second but luckily was not shy about showing us the gender lol congrats everyone on you pink or blue bundles xx:flower:


----------



## ama

Pisces just noticed we share the same due date ! :) :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats Pisces & Ama!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Wooo, congrats *Pisces* and *Ama*. Fab news :)

Any news from *Babymonkey* about how her appt went yesterday? Assume all was ok....I don't think it was a scan was it?

Finally got to see my belly move from a hard kick last night. Despite having an anterior placenta, I have been feeling little kicks/movement since about 18 weeks and OH felt the external kick at 20 weeks. It's odd but very amusing to see my bump actually move now though lol.

I have just bought all my cloth nappies now too, so waiting for them to be delivered. Can't wait, I think they look so cute :)


----------



## babymonkey18

Sorry, friends! I didn't get home last night until 11pm and I was beat, so I just went to bed after catching up with DH.

Anyway, the short of it: appt went well; usual, boring check-up...except for hearing hb, of course! ~145 bpm :). scheduled my ultrasound for 2 weeks from now (9am, July 25). DH can make it! :D

If you want the detailed version you can check out my preg journal: entry 112, https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nkey-1-pregnancy-journal-12.html#post28368633

congrats to ama and pisces!!! and miss_k, yay for awesome movement! :D :D I'm seriously thinking I have an AP, I can't wait to get some real feelings from this kid! ;)


----------



## babymonkey18

Also, I think I found a doula I am going to hire. We weren't sure about it because of the $$, but in my mind I wanted one. Well, found a woman I REALLY clicked with. She is new, so she only charges donation. She even said technically she'll do it for free. I just really liked her, so that is an exciting piece of the preparation puzzle completed :) Anyone else getting one or have a doula in the past? What do you think?


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm trained as a doula,so I do think they're pretty awesome. ;) Really though, having so one in tune with you that has the job to do what she needs to do to ensure your wishes are fulfilled and that you make informed choices but without the emotional ties of a partner of family is priceless! In most places, there are access funds to pay doulas expenses only if you're on a low income. And, even if you don't fit that criteria, many doulas will work for expenses only for the experience, will take payment plans, will work with your budget, etc. Many even barter! I hope to actually be able to work as a doula in future. x


----------



## Pisces24

ama said:


> Pisces just noticed we share the same due date ! :) :)

Ah cool, i had a look on the front page and it looked like i was the only one due on the 23rd :) Nice to have a due date buddy :)


----------



## ksilme

hi all, I am wondering whether anyone can help me? 
I have been getting pains near pelvic bone on both sides for last day or two, started on left side, then went to right side, and now I feel like there is a pressure down there when I stand up :( uncomfortable :( just generally feel heavy? Don't really know how to explain it :( 
Is it normal? I am tempted to go to the docs, but don't want to go there for him to say, it's normal, don't worry about it xx


----------



## 2nd time

ksilme said:


> hi all, I am wondering whether anyone can help me?
> I have been getting pains near pelvic bone on both sides for last day or two, started on left side, then went to right side, and now I feel like there is a pressure down there when I stand up :( uncomfortable :( just generally feel heavy? Don't really know how to explain it :(
> Is it normal? I am tempted to go to the docs, but don't want to go there for him to say, it's normal, don't worry about it xx

It could be round ligement pain basicaly things are stretching it should not he anything to worry about but dr wont mind if you go an its always best to be sure good luck


----------



## Dazed125

ksilme said:


> hi all, I am wondering whether anyone can help me?
> I have been getting pains near pelvic bone on both sides for last day or two, started on left side, then went to right side, and now I feel like there is a pressure down there when I stand up :( uncomfortable :( just generally feel heavy? Don't really know how to explain it :(
> Is it normal? I am tempted to go to the docs, but don't want to go there for him to say, it's normal, don't worry about it xx

I had this, sometimes long and cagey, sometimes short and stabby, everyone who I spoke to said it was normal but if its making you anxious might b worth asking your doc just for reassurance x


----------



## ksilme

Thank you girls :) think I will make an appt to be on the safe side :) x
I have 25 days til my 12 week scan :) (well 12+4) x
how is everyone? Half way give or take for everyone now :) x


----------



## Angeltk42

ksilme said:


> Thank you girls :) think I will make an appt to be on the safe side :) x
> I have 25 days til my 12 week scan :) (well 12+4) x
> how is everyone? Half way give or take for everyone now :) x

V-day for me! Whoop! 

Hope your pelvic pain is ok but sounds like round ligament to me. I had it early on and alternating between sides so try not to worry too much :hugs:


----------



## miss_kseniya

Happy V-day *Angel* and to anyone else who is approaching V-day. What a lovely milestone to reach.

In my mind, I had a few big milestones which I have been counting down towards to help make things seem quicker (9 months does seem long, lol). So for me it BFP @ 4 weeks, early reassurance scan at 8 weeks, dating scan at 12 weeks, listen to heartbeat with midwife at 16 weeks, first movement/kicks at 18 weeks, OH feeling first movements externally at 20 weeks, gender/anomoly scan at 20 weeks and V-day at 24 weeks.

That way, everything seemed to be broken down into roughly 4-week slots so something to look forward to. I have experienced all of the above and am just waiting to reach V-day now, which is 2 weeks today :)


----------



## Creative

When I had my scan on tuesday, I had never felt my baby move at all even flutters and as this is baby no 4 I thought it was unusual.I presumed I had an anterior placenta. The scan did show It was a left sides anterior and the sonographer had to physically shake my belly to move baby away from the placenta. Since then the baby has not stopped moving. Full blown kicks into the right hand side and pushes on my kidneys, cervix and ribs. I think that the difference in movement is extreme and it's not even letting me sleep at night because of all the kicking and moving. I can even see it on the outside of my belly already.


----------



## babymonkey18

Dang, karen! That's crazy so be sooooo drastic. Sry if it's keeping you up or is painful but at least lo is moving around :)


----------



## Creative

very painful when pushing on my kidney! I think baby must have been tangled up!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Reassuring to finally feel baby though. Wriggly little buggers aren't they!! As this is my first I had no idea what to expect movement wise. I swear our little man never stops!


----------



## Angeltk42

You know my doc last appointment mentioned that I had a right side anterior placenta and I guess that is why I would only feel movement on the left side. But wouldn't feel anything for days probably because baby was snuggled with the placenta on the right... HRM interesting. MY LO won't stop wriggling either the last week! :) 

Awesome -- So happy for you!!


----------



## Dazed125

I'm so jealous if you all. I still haven't felt him move :(

Scan shows he's wriggling around though, I also have an anterior placenta so hopefully ill feel him soon!


----------



## BubsMom17

V-Day, woot-woot!!! Happy Friday and V-DAY ladies!

My little man is very busy indeed. I think sometimes he is rearranging the place to make more room. LOL... he is not very gentle with me...


----------



## peanutmomma

Edited 

Please read the forum rules



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).


----------



## Nariah01

Hey all congrats to those of you that had your scans. I finally got the results from my midwife, and they said baby Samuel looks healthy. They did say he has cpc, but that since they didn't find anything else its probably nothing and will go away. I almost wish they had said nothing. Because for a minute, I had this horrible feeling in my gut that it was terrible news, being a first time mom and having no idea what a choroid plexus cyst is! Damn people giving me heart attacks for no reason!

That being said, he is been moving around like crazy the last week. I am finally feeling him and know its him for sure. Last night it took me 30 minutes to get to sleep because he kept kicking me. But of course as soon as my husband tries to feel he stops! :dohh: little rascal!

I have met two of the doulas I plan on interviewing. I like both, I have one more to meet. I have no idea how I am going to choose. My husband is worried about the cost, but I feel like its important to have one there. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## BubsMom17

Nariah01 said:


> Hey all congrats to those of you that had your scans. I finally got the results from my midwife, and they said baby Samuel looks healthy. They did say he has cpc, but that since they didn't find anything else its probably nothing and will go away. I almost wish they had said nothing. Because for a minute, I had this horrible feeling in my gut that it was terrible news, being a first time mom and having no idea what a choroid plexus cyst is! Damn people giving me heart attacks for no reason!
> 
> That being said, he is been moving around like crazy the last week. I am finally feeling him and know its him for sure. Last night it took me 30 minutes to get to sleep because he kept kicking me. But of course as soon as my husband tries to feel he stops! :dohh: little rascal!
> 
> I have met two of the doulas I plan on interviewing. I like both, I have one more to meet. I have no idea how I am going to choose. My husband is worried about the cost, but I feel like its important to have one there. We shall see how it goes.

My boys both have CPCs. I personally don't think it should even be mentioned unless there are other concerns to be addressed. I think it causes more worry than necessary. My opinion... It caused me so much unnecessary stress with my first pregnancy.


----------



## teacup22

Hope everyone is ok in here? I feel bad I miss so much but try to read where I can..
I've been so so busy recently. I think I've got OCD about cleaning and I hardly find the time to come on here whilst entertaining my very active boy!
Vday for me today and I feel so ill! Been sick for the first time in weeks :(


----------



## peanutmomma

Aww that isn't to fun Teacup! Sorry to hear you are sick. :( 
I am okay other than it is 6am here and I have been awake since 4am!! :/ V-Day for me today as well. Zaya is moving almost daily now for us and she loves music I think. We went to a fair on Friday evening and saw DH buddy band play. My belly was just a moving all around :) 
Two days until we have a growth scan. Then every two weeks after til 30 weeks then weekly. So I will get to see Zaya a lot. All because I am Diabetic. But, my Diabetes is doing okay. I think about Zaya's arrival a lot now too. 
I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## babymonkey18

Happy vday, ladies!!!!! :)


----------



## Creative

I just found a bar of white chocolate in the cupboard!:happydance:


----------



## Angeltk42

Creative said:


> I just found a bar of white chocolate in the cupboard!:happydance:

LOVE white chocolate! YUM!


----------



## peanutmomma

so for those not on the FB page I wanted to share a picture from today's scan! We were surprised as the tech did a 3d so cool.
 



Attached Files:







exp0016.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 2nd time

peanutmomma said:


> so for those not on the FB page I wanted to share a picture from today's scan! We were surprised as the tech did a 3d so cool.

Too cute I had a 4d scan with my first I had to pay for it but I had mine at 28 weeks an I think baby was too big your pic 7s amazing my lo looked like a puppy dog


----------



## elt1013

peanutmomma said:


> so for those not on the FB page I wanted to share a picture from today's scan! We were surprised as the tech did a 3d so cool.

Wow...thanks for sharing that! That is probably the best 3d pic I've ever seen...beautiful!!


----------



## La Bergere

I hope you don't mind me joining your group!

We're expecting our first child (little girl!) on November 21st. We were trying for a while and being an 'old mum (36!) I've been monitored quite closely, but everything seems to be really good!:happydance:

Nice to meet you all! :thumbup:


----------



## Creative

La Bergere said:


> I hope you don't mind me joining your group!
> 
> We're expecting our first child (little girl!) on November 21st. We were trying for a while and being an 'old mum (36!) I've been monitored quite closely, but everything seems to be really good!:happydance:
> 
> Nice to meet you all! :thumbup:

Welcome from another old mum (44) although I have to say 36 seems a long time ago!


----------



## babymonkey18

Welcome, la bergere!!! :) we love new friends! How are you feeling???


----------



## Gemie

Hi la Bergere! :hi:


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hello *la bergere*.....welcome to the group :)

Its very quiet in here at the mo. Is everyone mostly using the facebook group now?

I had a weird morning. Felt really funny first thing when sat at work. Then felt fine. Just suddenly came over all queasy and had to literally run to the toilet at work where I puked my guts up! Feel fine now. Was very odd as it literally came out of no-where.

Hope everyone else is ok and not suffering too much in the heat xx


----------



## Creative

I'm hiding in my work room where it is nice and cool. I did venture outside to pick some raspberries which I ate with clotted cream and cornflakes, but then it was back into hiding in the cool. 
Sorry that you are not feeling brilliant MissK. Hope it passes quickly. I still get nausea, but the real killer now is heart burn.


----------



## jammers77

Welcome, La Bergere! I'm 36, too. Due on 25th, but this one will likely come early like my other two did.


----------



## Angeltk42

Welcome Le Berg!!! :) Congrats on Team Pink!!! :)


----------



## peanutmomma

la bergere welcome. I am expecting a girlie to on November 3rd nice to have you here


----------



## Dazed125

Welcome la bergere


----------



## 2nd time

:cry:It is very quiet on here I dont even know about a facebook group


----------



## southernbound

aaack ! you're right! It really has been quiet :) lets change that, what's up mah ladies???


----------



## babymonkey18

Sorry for those of you who don't know about the fb group! Every now and then it gets mentioned on here, but posts get lost in the mix after a few rounds of responses! If you are on fb and would like to be added, just add our lovely Gemie as a friend in the link below. Message her and tell her you are a Nov Sparkler. We have been posting there a bit, but just random things. :)

I hope everyone is enjoying their Friday!

Gem's fb: https://www.facebook.com/whitepoppy?fref=ts


----------



## BubsMom17

Welcome Le Bergere! This is a great group here! I am so happy I found it!


----------



## grich2011

Just wante to let you ladies know that a friend was telling me about this thing called co-op and people all go in on buying things such as cloth diapers, cute outfits, nursing bras pretty much anything and since it is bought in bulk it's much cheaper I bought crochet outfits for pictures like the animal ones for 10$ a set also sports bras for 1.60 a piece! The groups are hard to find because Facebook likes to delete them but if anyone is interested here is the link to a page where you can find one near you so you don't pay as much for shipping. 

https://m.facebook.com/#!/groups/339566662809811?ref=bookmark&__user=674336531


----------



## Creative

I work as a craftswoman at home, so there is not much need for me to really dress up, but every now and then I go and do a public speaking event or my OH takes me out and I would normally wear heals. Since I have been pregnant I have been really reluctant to wear heals because I am scared of falling over. It's silly because I have never ever fallen over before wearing them. I think I am staying on the ground whilst pregnant.
Anyone else gone off their heals?


----------



## miss_kseniya

I'm preferring flat shoes at the mo for sure. Living in flip flops these days, but I used to wear heels a lot. I'm finding they hurt my feet quicker now though so it's quite refreshing being in flat shoes now :)


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, hoping I can join you. I'm expecting my first rainbow baby on 2nd Nov - very excited. Suffered recurrent miscarriage in the past so over joyed that this one is going very well.

For obvious reasons I have waited till now to join a group, but I finally feel ready to share this with all you lovely people. We all need the company and support and that is exactly what I am here for, to take it and offer it.

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all, and especially sharing our birth stories and new born pics!


I'm going to attempt to read this thread but it may take me a while!!


----------



## teacup22

JDH1982 said:


> Hi ladies, hoping I can join you. I'm expecting my first rainbow baby on 2nd Nov - very excited. Suffered recurrent miscarriage in the past so over joyed that this one is going very well.
> 
> For obvious reasons I have waited till now to join a group, but I finally feel ready to share this with all you lovely people. We all need the company and support and that is exactly what I am here for, to take it and offer it.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all, and especially sharing our birth stories and new born pics!
> 
> How do I get the banner in my siggy?
> 
> I'm going to attempt to read this thread but it may take me a while!!

Welcome! Sorry about you're losses but yay for rainbow baby! 
Getting past 24 weeks really is a milestone when youve had losses isn't it?
No idea about the banner sorry :flower:


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks hun, definitely a huge milestone. I've never got past 7 weeks so it really is a blessing and i'm so thankful that i'm going to be a Mummy and give my DH a child of his own x


----------



## Sweety21

Hey another November 14th sparkle here. I am team pink. Glad to see so many here.


----------



## Angeltk42

Wow hi new commers!!!! :wave: 

Welcome to our awesome group!!!


----------



## babymonkey18

Hi sweetie and JDH! :D

Jdh, sry about your losses but so ecstatic about where you are now :) how wonderful...i see you're team yellow, woohoo! Me too :) so glad you finally joined us :hugs:

If you ladies are on facebook think about joining us via the link posted a couple posts back.


----------



## Sweety21

babymonkey18 said:


> Hi sweetie and JDH! :D
> 
> Jdh, sry about your losses but so ecstatic about where you are now :) how wonderful...i see you're team yellow, woohoo! Me too :) so glad you finally joined us :hugs:
> 
> If you ladies are on facebook think about joining us via the link posted a couple posts back.

Thanks babymonkey,glad to be here. I will have look at the fb group but since we are not planning to tell not close frienda until after birth not sure about joining.

About me: I am ftm 31years of age and currently enjoying my little girls kicks inside and outside both ;). Cheers for November sparkler..


----------



## Dazed125

Welcome new ladies

Don't worry about announcing and the Facebook page, it's a secret group as we were all worried about that when we started it as most of us were pre twelve weeks

Girls, I'm with you with the heels, I love heels but have barely gone near them recently!
X


----------



## saphiresky

I can't even get my feet into heels at the moment let alone walk around in them all day. So heels are off the menu for me too now... I hav a couple if wedding receptions and hen partys to attend I. The coming months I think I will just get some sparkly flat shoes to go with watever I can find to wear closer to the time.
Welcome new ladies, its been a bit quiet in here recently. Often can't get a word in. 
AFM: this last week I have noticed my hair finally got that pregnancy fullness, and shine! Also been waiting for a bump to show for so long, finally noticed at work last Thursday my tummy is starting to touch the table (so there's definately something there now) !


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hello to the new ladies :)


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks ladies.

Yes we're team :yellow: !! Can't wait for the surprise at the end of it all. We figured if we may only get to do this once, we wanted to wait till birth day to find out.

Got 4d scan to look forward to in 2 weeks time, can't wait to see what baby looks like :happydance:


----------



## Sweety21

Dazed125 said:


> Welcome new ladies
> 
> Don't worry about announcing and the Facebook page, it's a secret group as we were all worried about that when we started it as most of us were pre twelve weeks
> 
> Girls, I'm with you with the heels, I love heels but have barely gone near them recently!
> X

Wow, that's great. I will start finding the link... Btw, It would be great if the link is posted in first post with little edit. Difficult to go through so many pages :(


----------



## peanutmomma

25 weeks today and not much change in belly size although Zaya now moves and it is obvious if I soak in a bath she will push above my belly button it looks like an alien in there LOL


----------



## Gemie

I've had a find request from a Naomi brown but no message to say who it is, I don't accept people I don't know so if its someone off here could you let me know so I am ad you to the group :)


----------



## 2nd time

I feel realy ill and have done last few days I think I need pizza now but mmj what flavor


----------



## 2nd time

Does anyone eles feel exhsusted faint and as if they are going to be sick any second thinking I might go dr tommorow


----------



## pa2k84

Gemie said:


> I've had a find request from a Naomi brown but no message to say who it is, I don't accept people I don't know so if its someone off here could you let me know so I am ad you to the group :)

Was me sorry on tablet and no option to add message!


----------



## lovehearts

Eek sorry ladies, Iv not really been in here much :dohh: I think with the nice weather in the UK we have all been (trying ) to enjoy it :rofl: It seems to have buggered off now though.

Nice to see some new faces :) We are all hitting the important 24 week milestone now! 

I have booked our 4D scan for the 8th August at 27 weeks :happydance: 

xx


----------



## Sweety21

Gemie said:


> I've had a find request from a Naomi brown but no message to say who it is, I don't accept people I don't know so if its someone off here could you let me know so I am ad you to the group :)

Hey gemie, I have sent you request with message. Do add me :)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dazed125

2nd time said:


> Does anyone eles feel exhsusted faint and as if they are going to be sick any second thinking I might go dr tommorow

How are you feeling today? X


----------



## Angeltk42

Hope everyone is doing good!!! Been Quiet in here so I don't post in here as much lately... Shame on me. lI also think a lot of us are just settled into getting ready for our Lo's and no new exciting news like gender scans and such. 

AFM - I have my 25 week appointment tomorrow. FX everything goes good. I feel LO daily now. But not from the outside because when my stomach does move and I put my hand there she always stops - STINKER i tell you! Three weeks from now I am going to have my GDT YUCK!! :( Not looking forward to that. If I fail and go on the GD diet I swear I'm going to starve to death. I am the pickiest eater and not much of what I eat is on the list. Just praying I pass!!!


----------



## teacup22

Had our 4d scan today... She's still definitely a girl! :) 
Was hiding her face and breech so got to go back in 3 weeks but at least we get to see her again! Was a lovely experience seeing as we didn't see her face at 20 week scan :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Angeltk42

awww lovely Teacup!!!


----------



## BubsMom17

Hello ladies, and *welcome newcomers*!

So yesterday I was at a bridal shower for my future SIL, and I had a coughing attack cuz I swallowed wrong (preggo crazy frenzied eating, of course), and I seriously leaked so much pee I was afraid to stand up! I hate it!!! It ended up not being as bad as I thought, but still... :(

*Lovehearts* - Are you still having spotting at all?

*Creative* - I gave up heals the second I got my BFP! I figured if there is any time to embrace comfort and forgo fashion, no better time, right? Plus I have hyper-flexible joints and sprain my ankles all the time, and I figured I was more at risk with all the relaxin floating in my system. Besides, I am in sundresses a lot, and I think flat sandals look super cute with them anyway. :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh and I love how boys and girls are now 20/20! So funny how that works, huh?

I want a donut...


----------



## Gemie

BubsMom17 said:


> Oh and I love how boys and girls are now 20/20! So funny how that works, huh?
> 
> *I want a donut...*

:rofl:


----------



## lovehearts

Bubsmom - the spotting has stopped (for now) I think it's been a couple of weeks now since I last saw any brown. I live in fear daily of its return though. I will be glad for my 4d scan to come around so they can check the haematoma again. Thank you for asking :flower: 

Lovely scan teacup :cloud9: 

Tonight iv been craving cake and sweets, I had chocolate and it's given me terrible heartburn so iv come to bed with good old Mr gaviscon!


----------



## babymonkey18

Bubs, did you have fun at the shower minus the choking/coughing attack?

Teacup, I love your scan! On my phone it looked like baby was sucking its thumb, but when I looked up close I see the little hand higher up. It's like, "sigh...mom, taking a bunch of pictures of me already?!" ;)


AFM, 22 weeks today. I have definitely popped the past week. I had previously guessed I'd pop by week 23, so I was only off by one week ;). Thursday is my anatomy/anomaly ultrasound, so I am really looking forward to that!! I pray everything looks good and healthy. Staying team yellow!!!


----------



## Angeltk42

oh no on leaking pee that is NEVER fun!!


----------



## BubsMom17

babymonkey18 said:


> Bubs, did you have fun at the shower minus the choking/coughing attack?
> 
> Teacup, I love your scan! On my phone it looked like baby was sucking its thumb, but when I looked up close I see the little hand higher up. It's like, "sigh...mom, taking a bunch of pictures of me already?!" ;)
> 
> 
> AFM, 22 weeks today. I have definitely popped the past week. I had previously guessed I'd pop by week 23, so I was only off by one week ;). Thursday is my anatomy/anomaly ultrasound, so I am really looking forward to that!! I pray everything looks good and healthy. Staying team yellow!!!

The shower was really nice. Her sister did a mad tea party theme and really went all out. We all had tea in pretty china tea cups, and had little sandwiches and treats ( I had tons of food!) They even had a photobooth! We got some really cute pictures that she put into her scrapbook. They are going to have a photobooth at the wedding too, which I think is such a cute idea!


----------



## teacup22

Thanks everyone! Was amazing, hopefully she's less shy in 3 weeks time! 

Babymonkey - enjoy you're scan! I'd love to have stayed team yellow but I'm just too impatient. Hope it all goes great!

Bubsmom - that sounds like an awesome shower! I love mad hatter tea party's lol


----------



## JDH1982

So I went yesterday and got my moses basket, ordered cot (pick up Sunday!), chose and paid for pram and car seat, (pick up in October), cot bedding - bumper, sheets, etc, steriliser, bottles, baby monitor, a cute little babygro, a bath box, some nappies and a nappy bin! :happydance: 

Still got some things to buy but feel happier that i've made a start.

Baby was so active this morning, I just sat and watched my belly move for hours :cloud9: So in love already.

Also my invitations for my baby shower came this morning, they're lovely. Having it at 32 weeks on 7th September. That's not actually that far off which is scary but cool! :baby:

How is everyone else?? :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

Very organised JDH! Bet it feels good to have it all sorted!

I had a baby shower with my son and im not really sure if its the done thing second time around so Im going to have a pamper party. Just get all the ladies in the families together and have a few little treatments (manicure/pedicure etc) and a natter :) I think im going to have it when im about 36 weeks.

Is anyone else having a baby shower?

xx


----------



## saphiresky

Im having my baby shower on the 2nd weekend of Oct. Looking forward to it! I've been to 2 before now. But can't wait till its my turn. I now need to decide when I am going to have my bump photoshoot done I have a voucher for. Probably in Oct sometime also, as only just started a bump in the last 2wks!


----------



## peanutmomma

well girls are winning actually LOL Tower is team pink so it is just over half LOL  and I am glad everyone seems to be doing well.


----------



## Angeltk42

Emily the shower sounds super cute and LOVE THE PHOTO BOOTH. My friend had it at her wedding and it was a ton of fun. I love all the pics from it we had such a blast!! :) 

I technically had a shower thanks to some of the LOVELY November Sparklers who surprised me with gifts in the mail and such... MUAH xoxox to my ladies. For those of you who don't know I live about 1800 miles from friends and family and so I wasn't going to have a shower because of the distance and such. So I got a special treat from some of the girls in this thread. I feel so blessed to have such an awesome group of women behind me and supporting me. I <3 you all!!!! XOXOX


----------



## BubsMom17

I had two showers for DS1 (one was with friends and co-workers, co-ed), and Daniel's mom threw me one as well.

This time since I have family coming out from Michigan (about 2200 miles away from me) in August, my mom and my sister are planning a *little* shower for me with my aunts and cousins that will be here. :) I didn't ask for one, but I am not going to decline, that's for sure! :)


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> I had two showers for DS1 (one was with friends and co-workers, co-ed), and Daniel's mom threw me one as well.
> 
> This time since I have family coming out from Michigan (about 2200 miles away from me) in August, my mom and my sister are planning a *little* shower for me with my aunts and cousins that will be here. :) I didn't ask for one, but I am not going to decline, that's for sure! :)

You are going to have a SPRINKLE? hehehe I think that is the cutest name for the small showers... That is so nice that your extended family is coming for a visit and you get a little shower. Even if it's just diapers and cute clothes SCORE!!!! :)


----------



## miss_kseniya

Oh my god, I am sooooo HOT! I can't take this muggy heat anymore, there's no escaping it and it keeps me awake at night. Rah!

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## miss_kseniya

Double post!


----------



## BubsMom17

I just noticed that I only 100 days to go... meaning tomorrow I am in double digits! That sh*t is cray!!!!!


----------



## teacup22

BubsMom17 said:


> I just noticed that I only 100 days to go... meaning tomorrow I am in double digits! That sh*t is cray!!!!!

Ahhhhhhh!!! :wohoo:


----------



## 2nd time

teacup22 said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> I just noticed that I only 100 days to go... meaning tomorrow I am in double digits! That sh*t is cray!!!!!
> 
> Ahhhhhhh!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Lol time flys when your having a baby


----------



## elt1013

BubsMom17 said:


> Hello ladies, and *welcome newcomers*!
> 
> So yesterday I was at a bridal shower for my future SIL, and I had a coughing attack cuz I swallowed wrong (preggo crazy frenzied eating, of course), and I seriously leaked so much pee I was afraid to stand up! I hate it!!! It ended up not being as bad as I thought, but still... :(
> 
> *Lovehearts* - Are you still having spotting at all?
> 
> *Creative* - I gave up heals the second I got my BFP! I figured if there is any time to embrace comfort and forgo fashion, no better time, right? Plus I have hyper-flexible joints and sprain my ankles all the time, and I figured I was more at risk with all the relaxin floating in my system. Besides, I am in sundresses a lot, and I think flat sandals look super cute with them anyway. :)

I totally feel for you on the peeing your pants a little issue! I have had a problem with this occasionally since I had my daughter, but it is really bad this pregnancy. And, I have a cold right now, which is a total nightmare with the sneezing! I have to carry extra underwear with me everywhere I go. Really embarrassing!!


----------



## gardenofedens

ugh, no fun ladies! DH and I were walking our trash cans to the street last week and I don't remember what he did but he had me in fits of laughter and I totally peed my pants a little. I told him, "gee thanks, now I need to change my clothes when we get back to the house." He looked at me like I was nuts and laughed and then got this serious look and said, "Wait, are you serious?" Um, yes dear. You try pushing a baby out of your vagina and getting pregnant six months later and still having full bladder control! MEN!


----------



## Angeltk42

BubsMom17 said:


> I just noticed that I only 100 days to go... meaning tomorrow I am in double digits! That sh*t is cray!!!!!

Ok your countdown ticker says it's 99 days to go today! My Fruit ticker says 99 days is tomorrow.... So Happy 99 Days to you my bump buddy!!! :) We'll go with yours since it's a day closer!! hahaha and we both know the fruit ticker can be a little whacko sometimes! lol


----------



## babymonkey18

YAY for 99 days! That's insane. Woohoo! :D :D :baby: Glad you had a nice time at the wedding shower though. Do you get along with the future-SIL?

I have had a few pee moments...anyone doing Kegels? I always forget to. Maybe I will set a reminder on my phone lol! They should help, right?

I plan on having a shower in mid-Oct (my EDD is end of Nov, so hopefully it's not cutting it too close). I would have liked to do it in Sept I think, but with DH's schedule we can only guarantee his presence certain times and we have a good Oct date lined up. I think the 19th?

AFM, the only thing I can think about is my scan tomorrow. I hope he/she is bouncing around in there :) It's at 9am EST, so I will update you ladies as soon as I get a chance. I would love to get to share a picture. I pray for a healthy bubs and also that I don't get any peaks at the potty shot ;). :yellow:

I hope everyone else has a great day! It's finally cooled down here: a solid 72, sunny, light breeze, no humidity! I'm loving it.


----------



## 3boys

Happy 99 days! 

I think my pregnancy is going so so fast, right now we are saving for our holiday so concentrating on that, then i come back and its my birthday the following week so kept quite busy cos after that i will only have 10wks (probably 8) until baby arrives. Cos all my babies are usually born in feb apart from 1 in may Im always pregnant at christmas so i feel that i am cheating getting to meet this little one in november lol.


----------



## Angeltk42

3boys said:


> Happy 99 days!
> 
> I think my pregnancy is going so so fast, right now we are saving for our holiday so concentrating on that, then i come back and its my birthday the following week so kept quite busy cos after that i will only have 10wks (probably 8) until baby arrives. Cos all my babies are usually born in feb apart from 1 in may Im always pregnant at christmas so i feel that i am cheating getting to meet this little one in november lol.

TRICIA!!! Sounds wonderful that you are chugging along and have so much stuff to keep you occupied! :) 

Thanks! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

babymonkey18 said:


> YAY for 99 days! That's insane. Woohoo! :D :D :baby: Glad you had a nice time at the wedding shower though. Do you get along with the future-SIL?

I actually have a total girl crush on furture SIL. She is GORGEOUS! Tall, slim, perfect skin, perfect hair... and smart and nice! She is a pre-school teacher and Danny LOVES HER! She volunteers at the rescue mission in her spare time... She bought her own condo at 24 years old and redid the floors and her bathroom herself! I mean really, could you make everyone else in the world look lazy enough? She has also stayed with my brother and forgiven him so many times it's ridiculous, but not in a naive kind of way... in a truly committed, through sickness and in health kind of way. So yes, we are very happy she is joining our family.


----------



## JDH1982

It's so nice that you get on with you SIL, I absolutely adore mine too, she's just one of the nicest, kindest people you could meet and would do anything to help anyone else out.

Would hate to be part of a feuding family, my in-laws are all great 

Hope everyone's well xx


----------



## BubsMom17

JDH1982 said:


> It's so nice that you get on with you SIL, I absolutely adore mine too, she's just one of the nicest, kindest people you could meet and would do anything to help anyone else out.
> 
> Would hate to be part of a feuding family, my in-laws are all great
> 
> Hope everyone's well xx

My in-laws get on my nerves sometimes, but overall we have a great relationship. I always want to make sure Danny has a strong family unit on both of our sides, you know?


----------



## gardenofedens

You're very lucky bubsmom. We don't speak to anyone on dh's side of the family


----------



## miss_kseniya

Morning ladies.

Well, it's my fruit changing day today (3rd week of papaya, boo lol), but it's also V-Day!!! Yahoo, it's such a nice milestone to reach. Little guy has celebrated it with me by being wriggly this morning lol.

And it's Friday, and I'm not at work today. What a great day lol!

Hope everyone else is good and planning a nice weekend :)


----------



## teacup22

Happy V day Miss K! 
I'm 99 days tomorrow... So exciting :) 
So exhausted at the moment though, maybe a growth spurt? I could just eat and sleep allll day!


----------



## Creative

gardenofedens said:


> You're very lucky bubsmom. We don't speak to anyone on dh's side of the family

My Oh grew up with his mum. He saw his father once when he was 11 and then again when he was 18. His mum did her best, but she was not a model parent. She allowed him to miss school and one year he had only three attendances in the year! She was a party animal who would love to throw a party for his friends. She would smoke pot with local youngsters in the kitchen and my OH hated all this. He had a GF who changed his life around by showing him another side to life and he started to go to college. He found it difficult though and bobbed around from course to course until one day a teacher pulled him to one side and said she suspected he was dyslexic. At 23 he finally found out why he had always struggled so much. He had stopped seeing his GF and the council had rehoused him in a single persons unit. He then struggled to make something of his life. I met him when he was 28. He had recently been back in touch with his father who had been married for many years and had two sons. They were welcoming, but he was never really part of the family although my OH was in awe of the different life style to the one he had grown up with.
For many years we lived in London and they lived in Hampshire and so we would go off to see them. But when we moved up to Yorkshire, they came up once when we had my 14 year old. We haven't seen them since then. I am really annoyed that they come upto a nearby town to watch their race horse racing and never pop in to see us. Over the years, the communication has got less and less and more and more awkward. OH wrote to tell them I was pregnant and they emailed us, but the relationship isn't a very natural one.
I find it very sad because my side of the family are a lot closer.


----------



## saphiresky

I agree I could sleep all day an eat too. Hungry a lot at the moment... I can't wait till 99 days to go double figures next week. Now need to start sorting the house out cos theres no room for all the baby stuff I have now collected.


----------



## Dazed125

I'm never hungry.....because I'm constantly eating &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Angeltk42

Wow creative that is a sad story. Whatever became of your OH's mom? did she ever settle down and become the mom that OH needed?


----------



## BubsMom17

I had a very unstable childhood, but I did live my grandparents when I was little (with my mom when she divorced my dad), and I cherish the memories I have with them.

I nabbed myself a man with a stable family unit, and it was exactly what has made him the man he is. His parents did an amazing job raising him, and I hope to raise my sons to be like their dad (maybe a little less spoiled... hehe...).


----------



## peanutmomma

happy last week of 2nd trimester Angel and Bubsmom


----------



## Angeltk42

woohoo 3rd tri i see you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Creative

Angeltk42 said:


> Wow creative that is a sad story. Whatever became of your OH's mom? did she ever settle down and become the mom that OH needed?

OH mum died 5 years ago. She apologised to him at the end, but it still doesn't take away the hurt of growing up in that environment. 
I should add, that despite leaving school on his 16th birthday with no qualifications, he went on to do a degree and got a 2:1!


----------



## teacup22

Ooh am I 99 days to go today?..... :happydance:
Can't believe how quickly it's going! I think I joined this thread at 6 weeks pregnant....
Does anyone know I their bub is breech? My naughty girl is and I'm so worried she won't turn! I want a homebirth!!


----------



## Dazed125

Congrats teacup. My lo is breach but I think they still have a lot of wiggling and turning to do yet x


----------



## JDH1982

One week to 3rd trimester!! So exciting!! Can't quite believe it xx


----------



## gardenofedens

So sorry Creative. DH's parents stayed married despite hating each other. His mom has told everyone on several occasions that she doesn't like people, even her own kids. She should have used birth control...seriously. She has 5! DH's dad was apparently abusive. He's quite a sweet old man now but his mom is horrible. And dad does whatever mom says so it's just a bad situation all around. Dh's siblings all have problems of some sort - drugs, alcohol, abusive personality, etc. so we stay away from all of them. It's sad as DH was in shock when he met my mom's side of the family. We're super close and it took quite a long time for him to get used to spending so much time with them. It's good for Abigail though to at least have one strong family unit. I don't really speak to my dad because of my stepmom so of the three families, we're only close to my mom's. :(


----------



## 3boys

teacup22 said:


> Ooh am I 99 days to go today?..... :happydance:
> Can't believe how quickly it's going! I think I joined this thread at 6 weeks pregnant....
> Does anyone know I their bub is breech? My naughty girl is and I'm so worried she won't turn! I want a homebirth!!

i really wouldnt think anything of it yet hun, jacob was head down until 32wks then randomly decided to turn breach, didnt turn back until 35/36 wks and then in the middle of my induction on the 3rd day he decided to turn oblique for an hour or two before turning back and being born a couple of hours later lol.

My first was transverse until 35wks but eventually turned when he heard them discussing c-sections.


----------



## MandaAnda

Don't worry, Teacup. We've loads of time left yet. You can start looking into optimal fetal positioning though. Websites like Spinning Babies (and they've a fb page) are a good help. Have you joined the Home Birthers & Hopefuls thread in the Natural & Home Births section of the board? I thought you'd said you had. There's a fb page and a closed group, both of the same name, that are very active and helpful as well.


----------



## teacup22

Brilliant thanks ladies! I just had a mini panic but I know the odds of her turning are good :)
I do pop on the homebirth and hopefuls on here to have a read occasionally :) 
Will have a look on Facebook too. 
Looked at spinning babies but it basically said don't worry as don't start exercises until 30+ and some 36 weeks so....
Ill stop worrying :)


----------



## southernbound

Hello my lovelies :) haven't been on here much so just popping in to say hello!


----------



## peanutmomma

so many of us entering 3rd trimester at weeks end. Woo-hoo!! almost there ladies


----------



## babymonkey18

teacup22 said:


> Ooh am I 99 days to go today?..... :happydance:
> Can't believe how quickly it's going! I think I joined this thread at 6 weeks pregnant....
> Does anyone know I their bub is breech? My naughty girl is and I'm so worried she won't turn! I want a homebirth!!

Teacup sorry I'm late to respond and I see you already got an answer, but I wanted to share what I was told anyway 

My LO is currently breech...and the sonographer told me they don't even worry about it at all under 36-37 weeks and that baby will be flipping back and forth for the weeks to come. Just another person to hopefully help you feel better :) We're definitely in good shape right now :)


----------



## teacup22

Thanks! My DS was always head down so it was a bit of a shock, I thought she would be too!
Hope everyone is doing ok? 
It's my 1st wedding anniversary today :)


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats on anniversary hun, its our 4th anniversary on Thursday. Not sure where we are going yet but defo doing something. Are you doing anything nice today?


----------



## babymonkey18

Happy anni, ladies! That is excellent! :)


----------



## teacup22

JDH1982 said:


> Congrats on anniversary hun, its our 4th anniversary on Thursday. Not sure where we are going yet but defo doing something. Are you doing anything nice today?

DH has a surprise booked this evening, but I'm currently trying to get our landlord to sort out our broken boiler... Which he doesn't have a gas safety record for!!! :(


----------



## 3boys

happy anniversary ladies, by the time mine rolls around i will hopefully have a newborn lol. We will be married 9 years on the 16th december.


----------



## Creative

Happy anniversary to you all!
I've just celebrated my 22nd one!


----------



## peanutmomma

FX for me plz. as I had a scan today to measure growth and my cervix is thinning, shortening and funneling so I will be getting a steroid shot to help Zaya out and hopefully keep her in longer


----------



## babymonkey18

peanutmomma said:


> FX for me plz. as I had a scan today to measure growth and my cervix is thinning, shortening and funneling so I will be getting a steroid shot to help Zaya out and hopefully keep her in longer

Praying for you and Zaya!!!!! <3


----------



## gardenofedens

Thinking about you Kelly; take things easy and keep Zaya cookin!


----------



## teacup22

peanutmomma said:


> FX for me plz. as I had a scan today to measure growth and my cervix is thinning, shortening and funneling so I will be getting a steroid shot to help Zaya out and hopefully keep her in longer

Fingers crossed she stays in another 10 weeks at least! 
Good luck :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Thinking of you and praying she stays put for ages yet x


----------



## lovehearts

Really hoping she stays put kelly! Are you on bed rest now? Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## peanutmomma

nope not actual bed rest just told "relax more" and "take it easy" and no more doing laundry and not alot of bending over. I don't currently work so I am unsure how to relax more now LOL. 
I think I will make it at least 9-11 more weeks. But deff. not November.


----------



## 3boys

Glad they dont think Zaya will come in the next 10wks.


----------



## Dazed125

Bug hugs for you and Zaya x


----------



## Nariah01

FX that Zaya stays put as long as possible. But either way it looks like you will have your little girl sooner then expected. Good luck, and hugs that it all turns out well. :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

Hope you and zaya are okay Kelly!
Sorry only just seen this, I tend to stick to the Facebook page now instead of come n here and you've not posted about it on there sorry Hun! X


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, 

Me and DH have been out enjoying our anniversary :wedding: had a lovely stroll round a local fishing village and going back to our wedding venue tonight for a meal. So excited that on our next anniversary we will be parents :cloud9:

Thought i'd post my first bump pic too seen as i'm almost in 3rd tri!! 

This was today at 26+5 

Hope you're all well :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







26+5.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babymonkey18

JDH, happy anniversary!!!! :D
You look FANTASTIC! Ahhh almost third tri. How excellent. <3 <3 what a good day :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Can't believe some of you ladies are already in third tri! I'm so jealous!! :haha: Still almost three more weeks for me to get there! I feel so far behind...

I started reading Adventures in Tandem Nursing today since DD will be 15-15.5 months when DS arrives and I plan to tandem nurse until DD is 2. It's quite interesting so far. I've only read the first chapter or two but one of the interesting facts I came across is that by day 10-14 after delivery, your body is producing about 1/2 gallon of milk per day!! Can't believe it; that sounds so crazy! It's no wonder milk sprayed EVERYWHERE all the time. I think I'm going to try Milkies this time around. Anyone have experience with them? They don't look very comfortable...


----------



## Creative

gardenofedens said:


> I think I'm going to try Milkies this time around. Anyone have experience with them? They don't look very comfortable...

I used a similar product 14 years ago with my daughter. I put one in the opposite side when I was feeding my daughter and actually caught a lot of milk which I then froze. I preferred them to soggy breast pads! (although I am hoping that all products are much more developed these days!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Sorry I haven't been on here much recently, it's easier for me to get onto the facebook page when I am at work in the week.

Hugs again Peanut and Zaya. Like on said on FB, at least they have picked it up early so can start things like steriod jabs now to give you the best chance of making it to 36 weeks. Keeping everything crossed for you hun.

I can't believe I'm only a week or so off of 3rd tri. It seems like such a long way away when you first get your BFP and now it's almost here. Bonkers!

Hope everyone else is well. Happy anniversary to those with anniversaries to celebrate, hugs to anyone who needs one and yay to the fruit changers today lol. I'm finally an aubergine after being papaya for 3 weeks! xx


----------



## teacup22

Yay for nearly 3rd tri! I've moved up a box and only 2 more to go! 
Can't believe how many I've done already :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Creative said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to try Milkies this time around. Anyone have experience with them? They don't look very comfortable...
> 
> I used a similar product 14 years ago with my daughter. I put one in the opposite side when I was feeding my daughter and actually caught a lot of milk which I then froze. I preferred them to soggy breast pads! (although I am hoping that all products are much more developed these days!Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback Creative! So they weren't discreet or comfortable enough to wear all the time? I remember I leaked CONSTANTLY for the first 4-5 months after Abigail was born and went through several nursing pads a day. I'd love to find a way to save all that milk I was losing!


----------



## Creative

gardenofedens said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to try Milkies this time around. Anyone have experience with them? They don't look very comfortable...
> 
> I used a similar product 14 years ago with my daughter. I put one in the opposite side when I was feeding my daughter and actually caught a lot of milk which I then froze. I preferred them to soggy breast pads! (although I am hoping that all products are much more developed these days!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Creative! So they weren't discreet or comfortable enough to wear all the time? I remember I leaked CONSTANTLY for the first 4-5 months after Abigail was born and went through several nursing pads a day. I'd love to find a way to save all that milk I was losing!Click to expand...

14years ago they were not discreet! they may have improved, but they used to stand proud an inch or more.


----------



## Dazed125

How long can you wear a nursing pad for before it has to be changed? I accept everyone is different but I have no clue....


----------



## Creative

Dazed125 said:


> How long can you wear a nursing pad for before it has to be changed? I accept everyone is different but I have no clue....

Like a sanitary pad, every one is different. I don't know how absorbant pads are these days YET, but the general rule is before it becomes too wet next to your skin. I know that when I last fed baby, at night I just used to pad my chest with disposable nappies as I leaked all night long and would wake up saturated otherwise. I am hoping that time has improved things so that I don't have to do that this time.


----------



## JDH1982

Hello 3rd tri!! Whoop! Can't quite believe i'm here, hope everyone is well xx


----------



## grich2011

99 days :)


----------



## babymonkey18

Wow so many awesome milestones for everyone...at least for me LO will be viable on monday, ha! Just signed up today for birthing classes. they are mandatory at the birthing center I chose. Could either do them august or october...and dh couldnt go in oct with work schedule, so we start on monday! There are 4, 3-hr.sessions every monday for this month. I'm excited...hoping it'll make this month go by a little faster (I'll prob be eating my words lol)


----------



## gardenofedens

Creative said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to try Milkies this time around. Anyone have experience with them? They don't look very comfortable...
> 
> I used a similar product 14 years ago with my daughter. I put one in the opposite side when I was feeding my daughter and actually caught a lot of milk which I then froze. I preferred them to soggy breast pads! (although I am hoping that all products are much more developed these days!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Creative! So they weren't discreet or comfortable enough to wear all the time? I remember I leaked CONSTANTLY for the first 4-5 months after Abigail was born and went through several nursing pads a day. I'd love to find a way to save all that milk I was losing!Click to expand...
> 
> 14years ago they were not discreet! they may have improved, but they used to stand proud an inch or more.Click to expand...

Lol, good to know. Maybe I'll just but one for now and depending how well it works then add a second rather than jump to the two back from the start!



Dazed125 said:


> How long can you wear a nursing pad for before it has to be changed? I accept everyone is different but I have no clue....

In the very beginning I would change mine every few hours because they'd be soaked but as Abigail got a bit older, nursing pads would last a but longer. I also didn't like the smell of my milk in the pads so I think I probably changed them frequently because of that too.




Creative said:


> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> How long can you wear a nursing pad for before it has to be changed? I accept everyone is different but I have no clue....
> 
> Like a sanitary pad, every one is different. I don't know how absorbant pads are these days YET, but the general rule is before it becomes too wet next to your skin. I know that when I last fed baby, at night I just used to pad my chest with disposable nappies as I leaked all night long and would wake up saturated otherwise. I am hoping that time has improved things so that I don't have to do that this time.Click to expand...

I tried a few different brands last year with Abigail and the only ones I liked were the Lansinoh brand. All the others I tried leashed or smelled too strongly with even a tint bit of milk in them. I know you can also get washable reusable ones too but I didn't try those.



babymonkey18 said:


> Wow so many awesome milestones for everyone...at least for me LO will be viable on monday, ha! Just signed up today for birthing classes. they are mandatory at the birthing center I chose. Could either do them august or october...and dh couldnt go in oct with work schedule, so we start on monday! There are 4, 3-hr.sessions every monday for this month. I'm excited...hoping it'll make this month go by a little faster (I'll prob be eating my words lol)

So excited for your v-day Lesley!!!  I hope you get a lot out of the birthing classes. I liked ours for the most part. We talked about doing a refresher course but I think it's still close enough in the past that we don't need to. It was just a year ago afterall, lol!!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Loads of V-days and people hitting third tri. This pregnany malarky is suddenly starting to seem very real!


----------



## maa

Hi ladies, I am new here 
I am due on 10 Nov. according to LMP and 7 Nov. according to USG. Nice to know that there are many ladies due in Nov.2013 great I am 26 weeks 3 days today.


----------



## JDH1982

been and had our 4d scan done today, what an amazing experience :cloud9:

attached pics for you to have a look at, baby has Daddy's pet lip :haha:

hope everyone is well :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-04 14.51.47.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3









2013-08-04 14.52.35.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3









2013-08-04 14.53.23.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4









2013-08-04 14.53.44.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## teacup22

JDH1982 said:


> been and had our 4d scan done today, what an amazing experience :cloud9:
> 
> attached pics for you to have a look at, baby has Daddy's pet lip :haha:
> 
> hope everyone is well :hugs:

Beautiful! I think you have a :blue: one in there :)


----------



## JDH1982

thankyou hun, I really not sure still. I keep looking and going yeah a boy, then i'm like no looks too girly lol.

Healthy and happy is all i ask xx


----------



## Gemie

JDH1982 said:


> been and had our 4d scan done today, what an amazing experience :cloud9:
> 
> attached pics for you to have a look at, baby has Daddy's pet lip :haha:
> 
> hope everyone is well :hugs:

Omgosh that's just adorable!! I also think :blue: :)


----------



## teacup22

I cant wait to go back next week for ours :) 
Hopefully she isn't hiding again!


----------



## peanutmomma

happy 3rd trimester to me 27 weeks and praying for at least 7 more


----------



## babymonkey18

Happy third tri, peanut!!! I love looking at viability at 27 weeks...90%!!! Zaya will stay put :)

Welcome, maa!!! So glad to have you here! :) :hugs:

Jdh, those scans are beautiful! I have no real idea how to guess gender but I actually would say little lady haha. But like you said, healthy baby is the real hurrah! ;) little one is looking so great. I bet the 4d was a fun experience.

My LO definitely has dh's nose (very apparent in the side profile) and so everyone keeps automatically picturing boy...guess we'll find out in a few months, ha!


Afm: vday in 20 minutes! First birthing class tomor night, mw appt wed...busy and fun baby week for me! :D 
Also had a talk with dh about him not seeming too interested ever in talking about baby stuff (basically he thinks we have forever to figure everything out) and he brought up the idea to me to talk about names today. So, yay! That made me feel better he's putting in effort. I know it's hard for the dads to get excited over the baby in utero considering I didn't even feel that excited until I started feeling regular movements (just didn't feel real until then!) but they should sometimes be willing to sort things out. He did a great job! If anyone is interested, I think we'll go with Ellie Elizabeth if girl ("light" and "consecrated to God") or Sebastian Mayan (Pronounced like "my-on") ("venerable" and "good friend") for boy for first names and Foster for both for middle name. DH is filipino and they often have multiple first names--DH even has three! Mayan is actually his dad's childhood nickname and we wanted to honor his father in the naming process. His actual name is Louis and neither of us liked that for our own lol so we choose the other name. Foster is the middle names because that is my maiden name, and it is also a filipino tradition to give all the kids the same middle name of the mom's maiden name. I'm not filipino, but we thought it was a cool thing to keep in the family :) And then that way we are also honoring my family as well!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Bit late finding this I'm just entering my 3rd trimester today, woohoo!! My due date in 4th November. This is my first baby and a little IVF miracle.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Beautiful pics *JDH* :)

Welcome to *Maa, h*appy V-day *BM* and happy thrid tri *Peanut/Cupcake*. As much as she wants to meet you, stay nice and snuggly for mummy for a few more weeks please baby Zaya. 

Its Monday again, already. Boooooo! Just 1.5 weeks left until 3rd tri for me though, so not long to go now. :)


----------



## lovehearts

WOW beautiful scan pics JDH. Its made me so excited for my 4d on Thursday. 

Happy V day to those hitting it and Happy third tri to you other ladies. 

I am third tri on thursday and im starting to have a little panic :haha: I have literally done nothing for the baby apart from sort through my sons old stuff and pick out all the plain stuff for her. I really REALLY need to get out and buy her some stuff. We are re-using a lot of my sons old stuff, cot , play mat etc but we still need to buy a new mattress and wash everything. Im a bit lost on what I need, you wouldnt guess its my second time :rofl: :rofl: Does anyone have a handy list?

xx


----------



## BubsMom17

lovehearts said:


> WOW beautiful scan pics JDH. Its made me so excited for my 4d on Thursday.
> 
> Happy V day to those hitting it and Happy third tri to you other ladies.
> 
> I am third tri on thursday and im starting to have a little panic :haha: I have literally done nothing for the baby apart from sort through my sons old stuff and pick out all the plain stuff for her. I really REALLY need to get out and buy her some stuff. We are re-using a lot of my sons old stuff, cot , play mat etc but we still need to buy a new mattress and wash everything. Im a bit lost on what I need, you wouldnt guess its my second time :rofl: :rofl: Does anyone have a handy list?
> 
> xx

Hmmm... I bought a new swing since we gave the old one away, and we need a new baby tub. We need new bedding, new bibs, new bottles, new binkies, some clothes as we didn't save everything from Danny, a new bassinet sheet... I think that's about it for baby... I need stuff for me, like a new breastpump and stuff like that...


----------



## teacup22

Happy third tri Peanut! Hope Zaya is staying put like a good girl :) every day is a bonus! 

I'm sure most of you saw my thread about my bleeding etc. possible preterm labour and I've just got to see how it goes and rest....
BUT
I'm finding it so hard already... My son is so clingy recently he only wants me, he wants cuddles and me to put him to bed and just spent an hr screaming and crying hysterically until I gave in and took over from daddy :cry:
So now I've picked him up I feel so guilty that I shouldn't but what do I do, I'm exhausted, I've had no sleep and I just want to :cry: 
Hope everyone else is ok? And babies staying put! 
Xx


----------



## peanutmomma

we need a swing and socks LOL and always diapers other than that I can't think of nything


----------



## Angeltk42

teacup22 said:


> Happy third tri Peanut! Hope Zaya is staying put like a good girl :) every day is a bonus!
> 
> I'm sure most of you saw my thread about my bleeding etc. possible preterm labour and I've just got to see how it goes and rest....
> BUT
> I'm finding it so hard already... My son is so clingy recently he only wants me, he wants cuddles and me to put him to bed and just spent an hr screaming and crying hysterically until I gave in and took over from daddy :cry:
> So now I've picked him up I feel so guilty that I shouldn't but what do I do, I'm exhausted, I've had no sleep and I just want to :cry:
> Hope everyone else is ok? And babies staying put!
> Xx


Many prayers for you and LO. I know it's hard to say no to your DS but just limit the picking up. You can sit and have him cuddle you on the couch or bed!! :) 
:hugs:


----------



## jammers77

teacup22 said:


> Happy third tri Peanut! Hope Zaya is staying put like a good girl :) every day is a bonus!
> 
> I'm sure most of you saw my thread about my bleeding etc. possible preterm labour and I've just got to see how it goes and rest....
> BUT
> I'm finding it so hard already... My son is so clingy recently he only wants me, he wants cuddles and me to put him to bed and just spent an hr screaming and crying hysterically until I gave in and took over from daddy :cry:
> So now I've picked him up I feel so guilty that I shouldn't but what do I do, I'm exhausted, I've had no sleep and I just want to :cry:
> Hope everyone else is ok? And babies staying put!
> Xx

I've been so neglectful on here (so very busy with some crazy things--it's a long story), but I wanted to just chime in with some encouragement for you. I know it's got to be so insanely hard.:hugs: Just take it as easy as you possibly can. You're in my prayers!!!

Hope everyone's doing ok and that babies are growing well and behaving. I think of you girls a lot, even if I haven't posted daily in quite a while. Doing ok here, just really busy--DH is now working three jobs instead of the normal two, and I'm having to really pick up the slack. Anyway that's the short of it. It's really much more involved, but I won't bore you with details. lol


----------



## lovehearts

teacup, I was so sorry to see your thread. what a worry for you. As you know I have been on lifting restrictions from 13 weeks because of the bleeding etc. It has been so so hard and at times you HAVE to pick up your son. Sometimes you just cant avoid it. Like a bumped head or a cut knee, sometimes a cuddle at their level doesnt cut it and they want you to pick them up. Iv just made sure I only lift when I really have to. Its tough but remember its a short time until your little miss is here now and your son wont remember. :hugs: xx


----------



## BubsMom17

I know about the lifting restrictions cuz of the placenta previa (find out on Thursday if it has corrected! *fingers crossed!*) Yep, sometimes you have to lift your kid. In and out of shopping carts, car seats, high chairs, strollers, tall potties, in and out of the tub... it unavoidable, really. I try to just see how I feel and do it only when necessary...


----------



## teacup22

Looks like lots of us having a tough time second time around!
Been getting pains today especially bad when I was cooking dinner... Seems to have eased off now I'm resting which hopefully means its just general aches and pains and braxton hicks?
DH keeps saying he doesn't think I'll make it to 37 weeks and it scares me :( I really wanted a homebirth for my last baby but obviously would prefer her to be safe! 
Not sure I can endure another 13 weeks of this :haha:


----------



## babymonkey18

Teacup, hang in there and definitely rest if you are feeling pain or discomfort! And drink lots of fluids to ward off those early contractions. You're in my prayers every day <3


----------



## 3boys

teacup i will be praying for you and your baby! x

All you ladies sound so organised for baby. I have literally bought 2 babygrows and that is it lol. I need to get a move on. lol


----------



## elt1013

Just curious ladies...how strict are your lifting restrictions compared to general pregnancy lifting restrictions? Like, how much are you allowed to lift? And yes...Completely unavoidable! I am constantly lifting more than I should and if I didn't, I wouldn't have a job!


----------



## Angeltk42

elt1013 said:


> Just curious ladies...how strict are your lifting restrictions compared to general pregnancy lifting restrictions? Like, how much are you allowed to lift? And yes...Completely unavoidable! I am constantly lifting more than I should and if I didn't, I wouldn't have a job!

I'm not allowed to lift more than 25lbs... That's what my doc has me at. I don't have to lift for my job per se but with baby stuff coming in the mail lifting is inevitable...


----------



## elt1013

My restriction is 20 pounds, but I know some of the ladies have mentioned that they have extra restrictions, so I was just curious:)


----------



## ksilme

Hey ladies, just wanted to update you again (was expecting my own November sparkler but now a February flower) I had 12 week scan yesterday and everything is looking perfect, two arms, two legs, two feet, two hands and some little tiny toes :) perfect little heheartbeat etc etc :-D x been put forward by 2 days from last scan so growing just as should :) 

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## lovehearts

Well my son is at least 33 lbs so thats what i lift when i have to. Other than him I really try not to lift anything heavy at all! 

I really hope you do make it to 37 weeks teacup. :hugs: 

xx


----------



## lovehearts

ksilme said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to update you again (was expecting my own November sparkler but now a February flower) I had 12 week scan yesterday and everything is looking perfect, two arms, two legs, two feet, two hands and some little tiny toes :) perfect little heheartbeat etc etc :-D x been put forward by 2 days from last scan so growing just as should :)
> 
> Hope you are all well xxx
> 
> View attachment 654141

Ah congratulations. So so pleased for you xxx


----------



## teacup22

Ksilme... Amazing news so happy for you x
My son is around 26lbs so that's what I lift if I have to but I don't lift anything else 'heavy'


----------



## 3boys

ksilme said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to update you again (was expecting my own November sparkler but now a February flower) I had 12 week scan yesterday and everything is looking perfect, two arms, two legs, two feet, two hands and some little tiny toes :) perfect little heheartbeat etc etc :-D x been put forward by 2 days from last scan so growing just as should :)
> 
> Hope you are all well xxx
> 
> View attachment 654141

delighted for you hun x


----------



## babymonkey18

Ksilme, I LOVE when you update us. Wow, 12 weeks already!!!! Congratulations. Prayers for you that that number doubles quickly! ;)


----------



## babymonkey18

Appt today! Hear ultrasound report, fx all is well. 
Also, I just wanna lay on my back. I always read it'll be less comfortable but that is not true for me. It feels so nice on my achey back lol


----------



## ksilme

Thank you all :) I always feel a bit weird posting on this thread bit you all helped me and I love updating you all :) 



babymonkey18 said:


> Ksilme, I LOVE when you update us. Wow, 12 weeks already!!!! Congratulations. Prayers for you that that number doubles quickly! ;)

13 weeks today :) I hope it does too, last few weeks have gone really quick xx


----------



## babymonkey18

ksilme said:


> Thank you all :) I always feel a bit weird posting on this thread bit you all helped me and I love updating you all :)
> 
> 
> 
> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> Ksilme, I LOVE when you update us. Wow, 12 weeks already!!!! Congratulations. Prayers for you that that number doubles quickly! ;)
> 
> 13 weeks today :) I hope it does too, last few weeks have gone really quick xxClick to expand...

Oh! Do not feel weird at all...it's so delightful that you come back to share with us. I get excited when i see you post. Happy second trimester!!! <3 <3


----------



## peanutmomma

well I had my update with my cervix this morning. Just got home now. Cervix is shorter but not to drastic they think the bed rest the last week is helping. But, oh so boring as I feel so lazy. No steroids this week but next week most likely. Regular scan next Wednesday so we will see how much baby weighs and length and my cervix check again! 
then the next Wednesday the Rhogam and tetnus shot with the cervix check.

I at least am not having contractions or bleeding. The doctors compared this to a real real real slow labor LOL 
still very high risk of preterm labor but if we make it til 34 weeks the doctors will be very happy. So, Zaya stay for at least 6.5 weeks longer

Teacup, hope you are doing well too. We can do this


----------



## jammers77

Keep doing that resting. I know bedrest is awwwful, but hang in there. Thank goodness for small blessings--no contractions or bleeding!!! Yay!


----------



## teacup22

peanutmomma said:


> well I had my update with my cervix this morning. Just got home now. Cervix is shorter but not to drastic they think the bed rest the last week is helping. But, oh so boring as I feel so lazy. No steroids this week but next week most likely. Regular scan next Wednesday so we will see how much baby weighs and length and my cervix check again!
> then the next Wednesday the Rhogam and tetnus shot with the cervix check.
> 
> I at least am not having contractions or bleeding. The doctors compared this to a real real real slow labor LOL
> still very high risk of preterm labor but if we make it til 34 weeks the doctors will be very happy. So, Zaya stay for at least 6.5 weeks longer
> 
> Teacup, hope you are doing well too. We can do this

That's great news! They are really looking after you :) 

I'm not getting any of this treatment but I think I might if I bleed again...
Things seem to have calmed down now and Im only really achey and tightening if I overdo it. So I need to do EVEN less... Impossible with a toddler lol


----------



## Angeltk42

ksilme said:


> Thank you all :) I always feel a bit weird posting on this thread bit you all helped me and I love updating you all :)
> 
> 
> 
> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> Ksilme, I LOVE when you update us. Wow, 12 weeks already!!!! Congratulations. Prayers for you that that number doubles quickly! ;)
> 
> 13 weeks today :) I hope it does too, last few weeks have gone really quick xxClick to expand...

We love hearing your updates and it's soo exciting that even though your November Sparkler became an angel you have a new LO doing great!! :)


----------



## babyno.two

November 20th ; team blue :)


----------



## zowiey

Hello ladies :wave: 

Long time no visit :blush:

Anyway, hope everyone is doing great?

I just popped by to see how teacup is doing, so pleased to see things seem to have slowed down for you, hope you manage to get some rest time...... Well as much as a toddler will allow ;)

I still can't believe we are all entering/ entered the third trimester! Crazy how fast it's gone!


----------



## southernbound

Hi lovelys! Ksilme! Aaaah congrats! So excited for you! Happy second trimester! What's your due date? Everyone else, just popping in to say hi and I miss you all! It's been so quiet!


----------



## DNice

She is coming November 15th!!!!!!!!!! :crib:


----------



## ksilme

southernbound said:


> Hi lovelys! Ksilme! Aaaah congrats! So excited for you! Happy second trimester! What's your due date? Everyone else, just popping in to say hi and I miss you all! It's been so quiet!

Thank you I am due on 12th February x announced on fb last night :) 
sister in law is being funny about it, she had a miscarriage in June/July last year, and obviously I know how that feels and it hurts when others announce, I told her a few weeks ago about our miscarriage because hubbys gran spilled beans about this pregnancy before we had a chance to tell her, wanted to tell her face to face because of her miscarriage.. And she went on a mini rampage on fb, wrote a status saying she was gonna be an auntie but she was fuming because nobody told her, and she hates everyone etc, so I messaged her saying that I was only 6 weeks and could she take status down as nobody knows ans we want to keep it that way til 12 week's as had a miscarriage and anything can go wrong, she did and I thought all was good, until yesterday, whem as soon as it was on fb, she was writing statuses, which have been making me feel guilty about being pregnant (even though we have been married practically a year, been together for 4 years, she is single) but she knew before we announced x I don't know, I feel like a cow, I am not expecting her to be involved or overly excited, I know it hurts, I have been there, but.. I don't know :( her mum made a big mistake though in my opinion, she wrote congrats on fb and tagged us, which is fine, but then she tagged sil too :( that I understand would hurt alot :(


----------



## Dazed125

ksilme said:


> southernbound said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovelys! Ksilme! Aaaah congrats! So excited for you! Happy second trimester! What's your due date? Everyone else, just popping in to say hi and I miss you all! It's been so quiet!
> 
> Thank you I am due on 12th February x announced on fb last night :)
> sister in law is being funny about it, she had a miscarriage in June/July last year, and obviously I know how that feels and it hurts when others announce, I told her a few weeks ago about our miscarriage because hubbys gran spilled beans about this pregnancy before we had a chance to tell her, wanted to tell her face to face because of her miscarriage.. And she went on a mini rampage on fb, wrote a status saying she was gonna be an auntie but she was fuming because nobody told her, and she hates everyone etc, so I messaged her saying that I was only 6 weeks and could she take status down as nobody knows ans we want to keep it that way til 12 week's as had a miscarriage and anything can go wrong, she did and I thought all was good, until yesterday, whem as soon as it was on fb, she was writing statuses, which have been making me feel guilty about being pregnant (even though we have been married practically a year, been together for 4 years, she is single) but she knew before we announced x I don't know, I feel like a cow, I am not expecting her to be involved or overly excited, I know it hurts, I have been there, but.. I don't know :( her mum made a big mistake though in my opinion, she wrote congrats on fb and tagged us, which is fine, but then she tagged sil too :( that I understand would hurt alot :(Click to expand...

I understand she must be hurting and I know how it feels to watch what seems like everyone around you getting the baby you want but I cannot understand why she is trying to ruin your happiness. Please don't feel bad, you have done absolutely nothing wrong xx


----------



## peanutmomma

Happy Friday Ladies and happy new week to some


----------



## southernbound

ksilme said:


> southernbound said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovelys! Ksilme! Aaaah congrats! So excited for you! Happy second trimester! What's your due date? Everyone else, just popping in to say hi and I miss you all! It's been so quiet!
> 
> Thank you I am due on 12th February x announced on fb last night :)
> sister in law is being funny about it, she had a miscarriage in June/July last year, and obviously I know how that feels and it hurts when others announce, I told her a few weeks ago about our miscarriage because hubbys gran spilled beans about this pregnancy before we had a chance to tell her, wanted to tell her face to face because of her miscarriage.. And she went on a mini rampage on fb, wrote a status saying she was gonna be an auntie but she was fuming because nobody told her, and she hates everyone etc, so I messaged her saying that I was only 6 weeks and could she take status down as nobody knows ans we want to keep it that way til 12 week's as had a miscarriage and anything can go wrong, she did and I thought all was good, until yesterday, whem as soon as it was on fb, she was writing statuses, which have been making me feel guilty about being pregnant (even though we have been married practically a year, been together for 4 years, she is single) but she knew before we announced x I don't know, I feel like a cow, I am not expecting her to be involved or overly excited, I know it hurts, I have been there, but.. I don't know :( her mum made a big mistake though in my opinion, she wrote congrats on fb and tagged us, which is fine, but then she tagged sil too :( that I understand would hurt alot :(Click to expand...

I'm sorry shes being this way :( shes the one being a cow. She should be grateful you wanted to tell her face to face. That was a nice and tactful thing for ya'll to plan. I'm sorry shes hurting but there comes a point where you just have to deal with it and either be nice to someone else or stay uninvolved until you can emotionally handle it. Theres no reason for her to make you feel bad. You can't put off your life for her. 

On another note. February babies are awesome! Dhs bday is Feb 11th so I can testify they're great ;)


----------



## Angeltk42

ksilme said:


> southernbound said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovelys! Ksilme! Aaaah congrats! So excited for you! Happy second trimester! What's your due date? Everyone else, just popping in to say hi and I miss you all! It's been so quiet!
> 
> Thank you I am due on 12th February x announced on fb last night :)
> sister in law is being funny about it, she had a miscarriage in June/July last year, and obviously I know how that feels and it hurts when others announce, I told her a few weeks ago about our miscarriage because hubbys gran spilled beans about this pregnancy before we had a chance to tell her, wanted to tell her face to face because of her miscarriage.. And she went on a mini rampage on fb, wrote a status saying she was gonna be an auntie but she was fuming because nobody told her, and she hates everyone etc, so I messaged her saying that I was only 6 weeks and could she take status down as nobody knows ans we want to keep it that way til 12 week's as had a miscarriage and anything can go wrong, she did and I thought all was good, until yesterday, whem as soon as it was on fb, she was writing statuses, which have been making me feel guilty about being pregnant (even though we have been married practically a year, been together for 4 years, she is single) but she knew before we announced x I don't know, I feel like a cow, I am not expecting her to be involved or overly excited, I know it hurts, I have been there, but.. I don't know :( her mum made a big mistake though in my opinion, she wrote congrats on fb and tagged us, which is fine, but then she tagged sil too :( that I understand would hurt alot :(Click to expand...

Congrats on announcing! I'm sorry SIL had a M/C but you did too and it hurts and it stinks and it does feel like everyone in the world is having a baby around you when you lost yours but she should not be mean to you. She needs to take a step back and relax. Some people are just incapable of seeing things from other people's perspectives!! But this is a JOYOUS time for you and your husband don't let SIL bring it down in the least!!! YAY!!! FEB BABY!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## 3boys

southernbound said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southernbound said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovelys! Ksilme! Aaaah congrats! So excited for you! Happy second trimester! What's your due date? Everyone else, just popping in to say hi and I miss you all! It's been so quiet!
> 
> Thank you I am due on 12th February x announced on fb last night :)
> sister in law is being funny about it, she had a miscarriage in June/July last year, and obviously I know how that feels and it hurts when others announce, I told her a few weeks ago about our miscarriage because hubbys gran spilled beans about this pregnancy before we had a chance to tell her, wanted to tell her face to face because of her miscarriage.. And she went on a mini rampage on fb, wrote a status saying she was gonna be an auntie but she was fuming because nobody told her, and she hates everyone etc, so I messaged her saying that I was only 6 weeks and could she take status down as nobody knows ans we want to keep it that way til 12 week's as had a miscarriage and anything can go wrong, she did and I thought all was good, until yesterday, whem as soon as it was on fb, she was writing statuses, which have been making me feel guilty about being pregnant (even though we have been married practically a year, been together for 4 years, she is single) but she knew before we announced x I don't know, I feel like a cow, I am not expecting her to be involved or overly excited, I know it hurts, I have been there, but.. I don't know :( her mum made a big mistake though in my opinion, she wrote congrats on fb and tagged us, which is fine, but then she tagged sil too :( that I understand would hurt alot :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry shes being this way :( shes the one being a cow. She should be grateful you wanted to tell her face to face. That was a nice and tactful thing for ya'll to plan. I'm sorry shes hurting but there comes a point where you just have to deal with it and either be nice to someone else or stay uninvolved until you can emotionally handle it. Theres no reason for her to make you feel bad. You can't put off your life for her.
> 
> On another note. February babies are awesome! Dhs bday is Feb 11th so I can testify they're great ;)Click to expand...

I'm sorry that you are made feel guilty because of your pregnancy, i hope it gets easier. 
Also i agree that feb babies are great all 4 of my boys are feb babies on the 9th, 15th 21st and 27th.


----------



## miss_kseniya

It's Friday, I'm having a lazy evening and OH has just bought me tea and cake in bed :D

Hope everyone is ok. Any more updates from Teacup....hoping everything is going ok hun.

Don't worry about posting here Ksilme....post away hun. We're always happy to hear updates from people :)

Congrats on team blue babyno2

It's Friday woohoo


----------



## ksilme

Southernbound - that's what I did when people announced while we were trying/ after miscarriage, polite congrats and then try to stay as uninvolved as possible, if it were the other way round I would like to think I would be happy for her x that's the day before my due date :) 

3boys - wow it must be expensive having 4 birthdays that close, although I spose you have sales just before :) :) lol x 

Luckily we don't see sil often, despite the fact that she only lives 8 miles away, probably partially because she owes us 200 quid, which she asked to borrow out of our wedding gift money! lol. She always seems to think she has it worse than everyone else too x oh well. I am ecstatic and I have every right to be :) x


----------



## teacup22

Anyone else really exhausted!? Got a wedding to go to today so that'll be nice hopefully :)
Nothing to report really apart from my lady bits are really swollen like they are getting pushed out :( I think it must be pressure from baby girl!
Scan Monday and will see how big she is and hopefully a proper 3d of her face! I'm hoping she's getting close to 3lb incase she comes early...
Hope you are all ok x


----------



## Angeltk42

Exhaustion is an understatement I feel worse than I did in 1st tri!


----------



## peanutmomma

I hate that I have all 1st trimester symptoms in 3rd trimester. But soon it will all be over and worth it.


----------



## Foxy37

hi ladies xxx


----------



## babymonkey18

Hope everyone has been having a great weekend! 

I have been alright...I'm 25 weeks! Feels like the days and weeks go by fast, but every time I reach a new week I think, "that's it?" I can't believe I'm only at 25...maybe bc some of you are at 28, I wish it was me.
Not sure if I've just been overwhelmed or hormonal or a sorry mix of both because I sure have cried a lot over the past 5 days. Just having a rough time with DH not pulling his weight. Us ladies already do so much, and now on top of it we're far along in our pregnancies...exhausted, uncomfortable, etc and sometimes it gets hard to be the super woman.


----------



## grich2011

Dh and I tool the whole weekend to clean our house. Such a pain in the butt and I'm so sore finally in the third trimester and I couldn't be happier! I feel the same way baby monkey it seems to be going fast but slow as well.


----------



## teacup22

Are the tickers broken? Why is everyone an eggplant!? Lol
4d Rescan today... Hopefully she's a good girl and shows us her face this time :)


----------



## Dazed125

Can't wait to see teacup!

I think they just run out of fruit and veg!! Haha x


----------



## teacup22

Ill be a bit bummed if she hides again but not a thing I can do! I hope they for me a weight estimate again too.. Will be nice to see how much she's grown in 3 weeks :)
Ahhhhh excited to see my baby girl again!


----------



## peanutmomma

teacup22 said:


> Ill be a bit bummed if she hides again but not a thing I can do! I hope they for me a weight estimate again too.. Will be nice to see how much she's grown in 3 weeks :)
> Ahhhhh excited to see my baby girl again!

Nope tickers are not broken they stay at eggplant from week 25-28 at week 29 we will all change again. super silly if you ask me as if yyou go to the website the ticker is on and look at fetal size chart not on the ticker part it says baby is an eggplant at 28 weeks and the former are different veggies.

Hope you see your princesses face today fx. We have a scan Wednesday


----------



## teacup22

Yay! She was a good girl... Got some lovely pictures and she looks just like her big brother :cloud9:
Here's a few!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## teacup22

Won't let me add more than one at a time!....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lovehearts

Ahh so lovely teacup!


----------



## babymonkey18

beautiful, teacup! good girl, stay put...and thank you for the camera poses! they must hold mommy over until full term ;) thank you!


----------



## peanutmomma

lovehearts said:


> Ahh so lovely teacup!


she is a beauty momma


----------



## teacup22

babymonkey18 said:


> beautiful, teacup! good girl, stay put...and thank you for the camera poses! they must hold mommy over until full term ;) thank you!

Haha! Thanks! 
I hope she stays put... I did a lot of walking today and no pains so I'm fairly sure she's in my belly until full term now :)
Only 62 days until full term... Crazy!


----------



## Angeltk42

Beautiful Teacup!! She looks gorgeous!! ;)


----------



## peanutmomma

teacup22 said:


> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> beautiful, teacup! good girl, stay put...and thank you for the camera poses! they must hold mommy over until full term ;) thank you!
> 
> Haha! Thanks!
> I hope she stays put... I did a lot of walking today and no pains so I'm fairly sure she's in my belly until full term now :)
> Only 62 days until full term... Crazy!Click to expand...

8weeks and 6 days til full term for us teacup


----------



## JDH1982

beautiful pics teacup xxx such a cutie xxx


----------



## Creative

I'm having an aubergine too!!!!!
25 weeks now. I can't believe it!


----------



## Creative

Can I ask what type of pants (knickers) you are all wearing? I can't find anything comfortable. I'm now trying Bridget Jones massives :blush: and they are the most comfy so far, but to get the right size for the bump, the but cheeks feel like they are lost in extra fabric. Don't remember this issue in previous pregnancies though!


----------



## Creative

Just found out that instead of Sat to Monday, my cot is being delivered today!


----------



## teacup22

Creative said:


> Can I ask what type of pants (knickers) you are all wearing? I can't find anything comfortable. I'm now trying Bridget Jones massives :blush: and they are the most comfy so far, but to get the right size for the bump, the but cheeks feel like they are lost in extra fabric. Don't remember this issue in previous pregnancies though!

Im still in my normal 'minis' here.... I find under bump more comfy though as anything digging in is horrid! 
So unless I was wearing proper over the bump (up to under my bust) ones they'd be uncomfy lol


----------



## JDH1982

Still in my pre-preggers knickers too. I just have them sit under my bump, have thought about buying some proper pregnancy ones, but at the mo there's no need so hopefully I won't need any others. Apart from disposable ones - lovely!!!


xx


----------



## Creative

Creative said:


> Just found out that instead of Sat to Monday, my cot is being delivered today!

Really sad, they deilvered the cot, but the wrong coloured one in the right box!. They'll collect it tomorrow and deliver the new one soon after that.


----------



## Dazed125

Creative said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Just found out that instead of Sat to Monday, my cot is being delivered today!
> 
> Really sad, they deilvered the cot, but the wrong coloured one in the right box!. They'll collect it tomorrow and deliver the new one soon after that.Click to expand...

Argh so frustrating, glad they are rectifying mistake quickly though.


----------



## BubsMom17

Creative said:


> Can I ask what type of pants (knickers) you are all wearing? I can't find anything comfortable. I'm now trying Bridget Jones massives :blush: and they are the most comfy so far, but to get the right size for the bump, the but cheeks feel like they are lost in extra fabric. Don't remember this issue in previous pregnancies though!

I'm wearing my regular ones... they sit under the bump just fine, but I had to go up a size. I have the opposite of the extra fabric problem... my booty is growing as quickly as my bump!


----------



## teacup22

Creative said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Just found out that instead of Sat to Monday, my cot is being delivered today!
> 
> Really sad, they deilvered the cot, but the wrong coloured one in the right box!. They'll collect it tomorrow and deliver the new one soon after that.Click to expand...

Oh no! How disappointing :(


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh so for those of you who don't know, I was diagnosed with a marginal placenta previa at my 19 week scan.
I had my next scan at 27+6 (last Thursday), and my placenta had moved so I am no longer on pelvic rest! Yay!


----------



## teacup22

Great news bubsmom!! :)


----------



## lovehearts

Great news bubs mom!


----------



## Angeltk42

creative! That stinks!!! :( But glad they are rectifying the mistake! Just disappointing when you get so excited for something to arrive and it's incorrect!

Emily!! YAY 

I wear my same undies but I already wore granny panties hahaha they are the only comfy thing for my large frame. At least they are black so somewhat sexy hehehe!


----------



## peanutmomma

didn't update on here yesterday.
We now will be going to get ultra sounds 2x per week as baby Zaya is not growing as fast as they would like she was 2lbs. 4oz. yesterday and dropped to the 6% range. If by 32 weeks she is not above the 15% range we will discuss taking her so they can interveen and fatten her up they said. I am upset yes, but I have some wonderful ladies that I speak to all the time for great support! I love them all
She is growing and all her actual body part measurements are ok in the 35-40% range except her stomach and her brown fat amount. So, momma will be headed a lot to see her on the screen and we will make it through no matter what happens.
I just want to see her at 5lbs. before she is here. And my cervix only shrunk 2mm so stable but still shortening. we will recheck next week. Steroids will be in the next few weeks but they will help her so it is ok


----------



## elt1013

Hoping everything for you and Zaya goes well and she stays put for awhile longer!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Hey, Just a lurker here but I figured I'd update my gender status. Having a girl! :) Would love it if anyone could add the girl stork to my name under the 7th of November. :D 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful pregnancy. Not too long now!!


----------



## Dazed125

peanutmomma said:


> didn't update on here yesterday.
> We now will be going to get ultra sounds 2x per week as baby Zaya is not growing as fast as they would like she was 2lbs. 4oz. yesterday and dropped to the 6% range. If by 32 weeks she is not above the 15% range we will discuss taking her so they can interveen and fatten her up they said. I am upset yes, but I have some wonderful ladies that I speak to all the time for great support! I love them all
> She is growing and all her actual body part measurements are ok in the 35-40% range except her stomach and her brown fat amount. So, momma will be headed a lot to see her on the screen and we will make it through no matter what happens.
> I just want to see her at 5lbs. before she is here. And my cervix only shrunk 2mm so stable but still shortening. we will recheck next week. Steroids will be in the next few weeks but they will help her so it is ok

I can't wait to see beautiful Zaya Peanut but like you am praying she will grown in the peace and warmth of her mommas belly for a while longer yet.

Huge hugs Kelly, if you want to talk pm me on fb xx


----------



## Dazed125

Ps. Fruit change day sucks without a fruit change!!!!! :-(


----------



## teacup22

At least they are keeping a good eye on you and Zaya, peanut!! You know they'll keep checking and do what's right, hopefully she's just small and nothing bad... 2lb4 is great! 
Just a couple more pounds to go until she's 5lbs too :)
Good news about the cervix! 
Nothing new here, I feel fine now and no more bleeding so 'hopefully' it was just a scare and baby girl is in here till term now... Or maybe 42 weeks lol
Dazed - that does suck! Silly ticker! 
Hope everyones ok!


----------



## JDH1982

Will be praying she stays put peanut. Xx


----------



## Creative

Dazed125 said:


> Ps. Fruit change day sucks without a fruit change!!!!! :-(

It would be nice if it said 
25 weeks ~ you are an aubergine
26 weeks ~ you are a medium sized aubergine
27 weeks ~ you are a big aubergine
28 weeks ~ you are a huge aubergine


----------



## teacup22

Creative said:


> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> Ps. Fruit change day sucks without a fruit change!!!!! :-(
> 
> It would be nice if it said
> 25 weeks ~ you are an aubergine
> 26 weeks ~ you are a medium sized aubergine
> 27 weeks ~ you are a big aubergine
> 28 weeks ~ you are a huge aubergineClick to expand...

:rofl: what's 29weeks?


----------



## Creative

teacup22 said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> Ps. Fruit change day sucks without a fruit change!!!!! :-(
> 
> It would be nice if it said
> 25 weeks ~ you are an aubergine
> 26 weeks ~ you are a medium sized aubergine
> 27 weeks ~ you are a big aubergine
> 28 weeks ~ you are a huge aubergineClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: what's 29weeks?Click to expand...

29 weeks ~ The most enormous aubergine you ever saw in your life.


----------



## teacup22

Bahahaaa! I really hope that's not in my belly come Sunday! :rofl:


----------



## babymonkey18

Creative, you seriously have me cracking up out loud over here....


----------



## peanutmomma

happy fruit change day to some of you ladies. I don't know what an aubergine is but I suppose it is what we in the US call and eggplant? If so then yes it sucks that the ticker doesn't change for a few weeks. on their website where the ticker came from it changes weekly for the fetus size. I like it more for the variety.
29 weeks is an acorn squash so you ladies at 29 weeks today your 3lb. squash is growing internally a lot this week it says.
I hope everyone is well, I am just happy to have made it another day. Monday starts the 2x weekly scans for us Biophysical scans since Zaya is not growing quick enough. But, she is growing at l;east and she moves round a lot so that is great too. She had a foot or some body part actually feel caught in my rib cage last night. It hurt but cool.


----------



## Creative

peanutmomma said:


> I don't know what an aubergine is but I suppose it is what we in the US call and eggplant? .

Yes aubergine is an egg plant


----------



## Rainbowsend

Anyone else due 2nd November! :-D x


----------



## peanutmomma

Rainbowsend said:


> Anyone else due 2nd November! :-D x

I am Due November 3rd so we are close. How are you getting along?


----------



## teacup22

I'm 3rd too :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Rainbowsend said:


> Anyone else due 2nd November! :-D x

I'm the first, so you are sandwiched in between! 

How are you feeling???


----------



## BubsMom17

Creative said:


> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> Ps. Fruit change day sucks without a fruit change!!!!! :-(
> 
> It would be nice if it said
> 25 weeks ~ you are an aubergine
> 26 weeks ~ you are a medium sized aubergine
> 27 weeks ~ you are a big aubergine
> 28 weeks ~ you are a huge aubergineClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: what's 29weeks?Click to expand...
> 
> 29 weeks ~ The most enormous aubergine you ever saw in your life.Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, rolling with laughter!!! thank you for that!


----------



## JDH1982

Rainbowsend said:


> Anyone else due 2nd November! :-D x

I'm due the 2nd hun, so hello bump buddy!! :hi:

Hope your pregnancy is going well :hugs:


----------



## southernbound

Oh gosh I'm laughing so hard at the giant eggplant!


----------



## phineas

Hey ladies :) just thought I'd pop in, I'm due my bun on the 3 of nov. so am 29 weeks. This is my third baby, my ds is 8, DD is 9 months :) I was a nov due date last year too :) so far so good with this baby, (team yellow!) no issues thank god. I have been feeling very emotionally down though over the last week. Hoping to perk back up a bit cause hate feeling so crappy! Hope ye all doing good :)


----------



## teacup22

So close to 30 weeks now!!! Scary stuff!


----------



## Rainbowsend

Yep 29 weeks for me... So far so good. Only just dawned on my I should perhaps get organised and purchase some baby related items xx ;-)


----------



## Dazed125

You are the opposite of me rainbow. We are repaired way to early, now all we need is the baby!!!


----------



## grich2011

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## JDH1982

aww grich gorgeous pics!! Do you know what you're having? I think boy from those shots. what a cutie xxx


----------



## peanutmomma

29 weeks and so achy and miserable today 2x week scans start tomorrow. Hoping to make it at least 5 more weeks


----------



## teacup22

Aww grinch! Do you know what your having?
I think boy too, so cute x


----------



## grich2011

No we don't know yet &#55357;&#56835; I told my husban that I thought boy from them as well. It was amazing we seen out peanut smile and suck its thumb :) amazing!


----------



## elt1013

grich2011 said:


> No we don't know yet &#55357;&#56835; I told my husban that I thought boy from them as well. It was amazing we seen out peanut smile and suck its thumb :) amazing!

My guess was a boy too...how beautiful!


----------



## peanutmomma

Well, seems that this week is starting off crazy for a few of us State side so far. Angel I love you kid everything will be for yours and Amanda's good. 
For me, I have my first Biophysical scan in 2 hours and possible looking at my cervix length again to see if we will do the steroids this week or not. I may have had actual Braxton hicks last night as my tummy hardened then it got painful and spread to my lower back then thighs and hips. Had DH up rubbing my thighs every time as I was in so much pain :(. Lasted like 4 hours then I was asleep til i had to take him to work this morning.
Good luck to us all with stuff happening this week.


----------



## Dazed125

Good luck peanut x


----------



## Angeltk42

Thought I would let everyone know here. I failed MISERABLY on my 1 hour Glucose test. Then had the 3 hour where i consistently failed the entire test from Fasting #'s to the final draw. This has resulted in doc wanting me admitted to hospital for diabetic training and medication regulation! I will be in hospital from Tomorrow Morning until some time Wednesday night. 

I'm petrified but know this is the best thing for Mine and Amanda's health! 
This is god's plan and I must follow it. Just a little scared of staying in hospital and all the tests they plan to run on me. Hope nothing too invasive. Prayers welcomed! 

xoxox


----------



## Dazed125

Hugs Angel, I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## babymonkey18

Praying, Angel <3


----------



## elt1013

Angeltk42 said:


> Thought I would let everyone know here. I failed MISERABLY on my 1 hour Glucose test. Then had the 3 hour where i consistently failed the entire test from Fasting #'s to the final draw. This has resulted in doc wanting me admitted to hospital for diabetic training and medication regulation! I will be in hospital from Tomorrow Morning until some time Wednesday night.
> 
> I'm petrified but know this is the best thing for Mine and Amanda's health!
> This is god's plan and I must follow it. Just a little scared of staying in hospital and all the tests they plan to run on me. Hope nothing too invasive. Prayers welcomed!
> 
> xoxox

Sorry hun, that sucks, but don't worry, it's not the end of the world even though it seems like it! I was also diagnosed with GD, but it can be managed...you'll be fine!!


----------



## Angeltk42

Thank you everyone! Prayers appreciated! :) I know the LO is doing great so this is just to make sure she stays healthy.

ELT... I kinda saw the GD diagnosis coming. Just shocked that my doc suggested a 2 days hospital stay. That is the part that blindsided me. but I guess it's what is best. They could give me meds and it could be trial and error or they can get it all worked out with a short hospital stay. Everything happens for a reason.

XOXOX 

Thanks for all the support girls! I will be bored as heck so I'm sure I'll be pestering you all! :)


----------



## elt1013

Angeltk42 said:


> Thank you everyone! Prayers appreciated! :) I know the LO is doing great so this is just to make sure she stays healthy.
> 
> ELT... I kinda saw the GD diagnosis coming. Just shocked that my doc suggested a 2 days hospital stay. That is the part that blindsided me. but I guess it's what is best. They could give me meds and it could be trial and error or they can get it all worked out with a short hospital stay. Everything happens for a reason.
> 
> XOXOX
> 
> Thanks for all the support girls! I will be bored as heck so I'm sure I'll be pestering you all! :)

I'm sure the hospital stay is for the best because you are so far along. I was diagnosed around 10 weeks, so I had lots more trial and error time! Good luck hun...like I said, you'll be fine and so will baby!


----------



## Angeltk42

elt1013 said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone! Prayers appreciated! :) I know the LO is doing great so this is just to make sure she stays healthy.
> 
> ELT... I kinda saw the GD diagnosis coming. Just shocked that my doc suggested a 2 days hospital stay. That is the part that blindsided me. but I guess it's what is best. They could give me meds and it could be trial and error or they can get it all worked out with a short hospital stay. Everything happens for a reason.
> 
> XOXOX
> 
> Thanks for all the support girls! I will be bored as heck so I'm sure I'll be pestering you all! :)
> 
> I'm sure the hospital stay is for the best because you are so far along. I was diagnosed around 10 weeks, so I had lots more trial and error time! Good luck hun...like I said, you'll be fine and so will baby!Click to expand...

Yeah he said they just regulate the meds in the hospital and teach me diabetes training. Hence why the stay. It's easier and quicker for them rather than having me come into the office every few days. As long as everything is ok with baby I'll do whatever I have to. Even a hospital stay! :)


----------



## JDH1982

Thinking of you Angel, everything will be fine i'm sure and like you say, little girl is doing great which will help your state of mind. xxx


----------



## Angeltk42

Yes I am doing fine. I just have to embrace whatever comes my way. No point in stressing because it's just going to harm me and the baby. This is NOT the end of the world. GD is treatable and all too common so I am just grateful that I can get the treatment and everything should be ok.
Thank you so much for the support. IDK what I would do without all you awesome wonderful women!! :)


----------



## peanutmomma

I am ready to go home now the steroid shot hurt my bum LOL one more tomorrow and then pills and Home wednesday. At least the people at this hospital are nice and I have my own room with a fridge and my laptop and hubby plans to stay the night tomorrow if I can not swoom them into letting me go home. Cervix needs to stop shortening :(


----------



## teacup22

Has it shortened again Peanut? 
Your room sounds nice though at least :)


----------



## peanutmomma

teacup22 said:


> Has it shortened again Peanut?
> Your room sounds nice though at least :)


Yep went from 1.4cm last Wednesday to 1.09 Monday so we decided better do the steroids while we can. learned that by doing them before 32 weeks it will aid her against any brain bleeds or retina issues when born. So, we sit here baby is awake and playing in my tummy. It is 2am here and I can not sleep I tried to turn off the lights and all, but then they come in to check my blood glucose level. So I am up GRR!!! My boobies hurt really bad and I just want to be asleep on mu husbands chest with the kitty cat in the bed :growlmad:


----------



## lovehearts

:hugs: peanut xx


----------



## peanutmomma

2.5 hours of sleep in the most uncomfortable bed ever in the world yippee!! Can I go home now?


----------



## teacup22

Awww :hugs: peanut must be crappy being in hospital :(


----------



## peanutmomma

teacup22 said:


> Awww :hugs: peanut must be crappy being in hospital :(

just saw high risk Doctor team, if Zaya is not a min. of 3lbs next week I will remain in hospital til the end of the pregnancy I am so so so upset I want my mom and my husband and to go home. I am sorry to complain, but when the doctor at the clinic said 48 hour stay for the steroids and to monitor my Diabetes I thought it sucked but I could do it now we are saying up to 8 week in here


----------



## teacup22

Oh my gosh! Do they know how much she weighs now? 
Don't understand how staying in hospital will help with that though?
:( I couldn't stay in hospital that long, I'd just go back daily for monitoring unless it was really urgent to stay in. 
Poor you x


----------



## peanutmomma

teacup22 said:


> Oh my gosh! Do they know how much she weighs now?
> Don't understand how staying in hospital will help with that though?
> :( I couldn't stay in hospital that long, I'd just go back daily for monitoring unless it was really urgent to stay in.
> Poor you x

It is too early to do a growth scan til next week they will only check her weight every two weeks. If I could do daily monitoring at home I would opt for it. But they are not doing daily monitoring of her with the monitor belts. Just monitoring me


----------



## lovehearts

I hope it doesnt come to that peanut!! x


----------



## JDH1982

Thinking of you peanut hun, I hope she is over 3lb for you so you can avoid a stay in hospital. 
I couldn't think of anything worse. But if it's for yours and baby's health then it will be worth it xx


----------



## peanutmomma

waiting to get test results today to see if we will be taking Zaya early like in the next week. Scared


----------



## Gemie

Thinking of you Tara and Kelly :hugs:

Hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## JDH1982

Gemie, can you add me to the first page hun? EDD 2nd Nov, team yellow!

thank you xxx


----------



## jammers77

JDH1982 said:


> Gemie, can you add me to the first page hun? EDD 2nd Nov, team yellow!
> 
> thank you xxx

Welcome, JDH!!!


----------



## lovehearts

peanutmomma said:


> waiting to get test results today to see if we will be taking Zaya early like in the next week. Scared

oh my gosh - how scary peanut! Did you get any results back? Whats happening?x


----------



## peanutmomma

well, I apparently have been having minor contractions and I had not a clue at all. when they did a monitoring of Zaya yesterday morning we found out I was having them. It just feels like she is curling up then kicks me hard. They tell me I am contracting then she is kicking back. I guess she is in there saying, "stop squishing me GRR" 
Anyways, I get to go home later in the day today. After they monitor her again and make sure my BP is semi-okay. I have a scan in the morning and they are having the special care ward come talk to DH and I before I get to Leave today to go over risks and what all best/ worse case scenarios will happen when she arrives. They are more worried about me naturally going into labor than having to take her. But, if BP gets high or there is an increase of protein in my urine they will take her, or if she just is not going anymore. I am hoping that tomorrow or at Tuesday next weeks scan they will do a growth scan along with it to see if she has grown.

Oh, funny and embarassing I took a shower here last night and about 10 minutes after I was all dressed I am sitting next to DH on the bed and I take the towel off my head I think I have touched my wet hair to mt shirt... NOPE I leaked colostrum all over. LOL and when I awoke this morning I leaked enough to leave a stain through my shirt and onto the bed


----------



## jammers77

Girl,sounds like you need some breast pads. LOL! That would drive me insane!


----------



## lovehearts

Oh Peanut - what a hard time you are having, I do hope tomorrows scan shows growth and fx she can stay cooking for a bit longer xx


----------



## peanutmomma

thanks ladies I hope to have a growth scan in the morning if not maybe Tuesday's scan. and I have breast pads now lol so crazy but at least the hoses work LOL


----------



## teacup22

Good luck peanut!!
Hope she can stay put a but longer :)


----------



## miss_kseniya

Ladies I have been MIA for ages.....just not finding as much time to get on here these days.

Hugs to everyone....especially Peanut and Tara. Hope everyone else is ok? Time seems to be speeding up again after a few weeks which felt like they were dragging on. 12 weeks left


----------



## Creative

Welcome back!!!

I've been to see the consultant this morning about having a homebirth.
He was a lovely co consultant and spent a long time talking to me. He said that he was very laid back about birthing choices and that he understood that my obstetric history, my bmi, my BP and my health were good indicators, but that he had to tell me the things that went against my choice ie. my age and the fact that my body will be thinking of going into menopause soon. He said not to make choices yet, but was not out and out anti HB in any way. I have been booked into have an US in two weeks due to "small for dates" I have no worries on this score as baby is back to back and not palpable properly. I will then see him again for more dicussions. Overall it was a very positive meeting.


----------



## babymonkey18

Creative said:


> Welcome back!!!
> 
> I've been to see the consultant this morning about having a homebirth.
> He was a lovely co consultant and spent a long time talking to me. He said that he was very laid back about birthing choices and that he understood that my obstetric history, my bmi, my BP and my health were good indicators, but that he had to tell me the things that went against my choice ie. my age and the fact that my body will be thinking of going into menopause soon. He said not to make choices yet, but was not out and out anti HB in any way. I have been booked into have an US in two weeks due to "small for dates" I have no worries on this score as baby is back to back and not palpable properly. I will then see him again for more dicussions. Overall it was a very positive meeting.

So great to hear it went well :)
I just wonder though, did he explain why going into menopause soon(ish) would have anything to do with homebirthing? Obviously your body felt just fine about carrying another baby and going through all of this, so what would that matter? I'm not trying to sound bratty, I'm sincerely asking haha!
I mean, I know there are some risk increases with age in general but it seems like if everything checks out age shouldn't be too big of a factor. fx conversations with your medical staff continue to go well :)


----------



## babymonkey18

Hope everyone else has had a great week. :) Lots of fruit changers today, congratulations!!! :D

AFM, I am just trying to make tons of countdowns to upcoming events to pass the time. I feel like things are dragging for me. Not even at third tri yet (that'll be Monday). I must say, though, I am deeply in love with my baby's movements. It's probably the greatest thing. I love putting my hand on my bump and feeling some little body parts squirming and scraping up against the top of my uterus. I can feel it very distinctly through my skin. I know it has to be knees/feet/elbows/hands...it's too small to be butt or head lol.
My friend is planning me a shower so it's fun to focus on that for now. I had some invites printed and should be getting them in the mail this weekend, so I am excited to see how they turned out and get them sent out. :)
This weekend DH and I are going to Chicago so he can attend a short conference and then we are going to hang out in the city. It's a quick trip, but hopefully it'll be a nice little time together!

Hope everyone else's weekend is fab!


----------



## Creative

babymonkey18 said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back!!!
> 
> I've been to see the consultant this morning about having a homebirth.
> He was a lovely co consultant and spent a long time talking to me. He said that he was very laid back about birthing choices and that he understood that my obstetric history, my bmi, my BP and my health were good indicators, but that he had to tell me the things that went against my choice ie. my age and the fact that my body will be thinking of going into menopause soon. He said not to make choices yet, but was not out and out anti HB in any way. I have been booked into have an US in two weeks due to "small for dates" I have no worries on this score as baby is back to back and not palpable properly. I will then see him again for more dicussions. Overall it was a very positive meeting.
> 
> So great to hear it went well :)
> I just wonder though, did he explain why going into menopause soon(ish) would have anything to do with homebirthing? Obviously your body felt just fine about carrying another baby and going through all of this, so what would that matter? I'm not trying to sound bratty, I'm sincerely asking haha!
> I mean, I know there are some risk increases with age in general but it seems like if everything checks out age shouldn't be too big of a factor. fx conversations with your medical staff continue to go well :)Click to expand...

I have no idea, but he talked in general about older women having babies (i'm 44) and said that they can't run up stairs as fast as they used to and their skin looses it's elastisicty and becomes saggy because the hormones are not as productive etc. I do think that if I wasn't a strong minded person, that he might have put me off. I am not stupid and if it looks as though my baby is not growing etc i'll probably have to opt for hospital, but one analogy he gave was the fact that in winter t is very icey. some people put on winter tyres, spread salt on the ice and they are ready for any eventuality whilst others will just say well I drove in the ice last winter and it was ok so I'll take the risk.


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi ladies, not a whole lot going on around here. I'll be 28 weeks on Monday. Things are going pretty slowly, unfortunately, but I have another dr appt next Friday and am going to ask for a scan just so I can see my little boy again. :) And then the next one won't be until 32 weeks but that one will be with a midwife...

I've had lots of pressure on my belly yesterday and today which is uncomfortable but hopefully it won't continue! 8-12 weeks left to go!


----------



## teacup22

I'm EXHAUSTED!!! Feeling awful... 
At least I'm 30 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## Dazed125

I'm with you. The smallest task seems exhausting at the moment. But we have a long weekend in the UK so I intend to sleep.....a lot!! 

Xx


----------



## JDH1982

Same here ladies. Shattered. But 30 weeks today!! 

Hope everyone is well or at least coping xx


----------



## lotuspetals

Hi ladies- I haven't been as active here as I was in the beginning, but wanted to share that I'm due Nov. 9th, so I'm 29 weeks. We are team blue. Had a gender reveal party this summer with a special made cake from a local baker. Loved the surprise since I thought for sure I was having a girl. This is my first, and although it was planned and the excitement is high, I have little experience with babies and find myself in bouts of terror sometimes Hoping the books I have, intuition, and day to day experience will be enough.

Congrats to everyone on their journeys, and a special shout out to peanutmomma, who I remember from first tri. I hope you and baby are doing well and she stays cozy in the womb for awhile.  x


----------



## jammers77

Congrats on team blue, lotuspetals!!


----------



## teacup22

Yay another team blue! 
30 weeks for me today.... Scary stuff :)


----------



## peanutmomma

lotuspetals said:


> Hi ladies- I haven't been as active here as I was in the beginning, but wanted to share that I'm due Nov. 9th, so I'm 29 weeks. We are team blue. Had a gender reveal party this summer with a special made cake from a local baker. Loved the surprise since I thought for sure I was having a girl. This is my first, and although it was planned and the excitement is high, I have little experience with babies and find myself in bouts of terror sometimes Hoping the books I have, intuition, and day to day experience will be enough.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their journeys, and a special shout out to peanutmomma, who I remember from first tri. I hope you and baby are doing well and she stays cozy in the womb for awhile.  x

Aw thanks, yes I remember you and glad you are doing well. Congrats on team blue dear!
AFM, 30 weeks today and we are doing good. Zaya woke me at 5 am so today must be a play day for her. Here is to another 5-7 weeks FX for us. I see doctors again for a scan Tuesday and we get Zaya's weight again on Friday. FX she is around 3+lbs.


----------



## babymonkey18

Wow, congrats on all the 30 weekers! That's incredible :) woooo getting closer...

Tomor I will finally enter third trimester and take my last class in my birthing class series. I got another gift from my baby....yesterday and this morning I *think* I have felt hiccups!!! It's a rhythmic thumping. It's quite cool and is a good sign of baby working on swallowing and breathing!!! :) anyone else's LO getting hiccups yet?


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats on all the 30 weeks! I'll be 28 tomorrow. Aren't hiccups cute Lesley? I don't think Aidan has gotten them at all yet but Abigail had them constantly by this point and still does even now. We actually have to try to prevent them because they make her throw up. poor baby. Dr says there isn't anything we can do for it though and that the muscle at the end of her esophagus just needs to mature more. I had them pretty consistently until later in elementary school so she's doomed for quite a while longer!


----------



## Sweety21

Congrats to 30 weekers!!!!

Babymonkey18, i am feeling hiccups from quite a long tine. Infact on Saturday when we went for scan she was having hiccups. So cute to see the little body move that way. But, got worried for a moment though.


----------



## jammers77

babymonkey18 said:


> Wow, congrats on all the 30 weekers! That's incredible :) woooo getting closer...
> 
> Tomor I will finally enter third trimester and take my last class in my birthing class series. I got another gift from my baby....yesterday and this morning I *think* I have felt hiccups!!! It's a rhythmic thumping. It's quite cool and is a good sign of baby working on swallowing and breathing!!! :) anyone else's LO getting hiccups yet?

How cool!! I started feeling hiccups Saturday evening!! With DS1, I'd started feeling them very early on and he had them every single morning. With this one though, Saturday was the first time I felt them. lol

Happy third trimester to you, my due date buddy!


----------



## JDH1982

I've felt hiccups twice in last two weeks, so cute!! I love experiencing all the new stuff. Braxton hicks next lol

xx


----------



## BubsMom17

Baby is now getting hiccups several times daily. : )
He gets them for a few seconds, then he really squirms around like they bug him. poor guy, but I think they are so cute!


----------



## Dazed125

I kinda like the hiccups because I like any movements from lo, but hiccups in the hoohaa are a bit weird!!! :)

How many weeks do braxton hicks usually start?


----------



## BubsMom17

Dazed125 said:


> I kinda like the hiccups because I like any movements from lo, but hiccups in the hoohaa are a bit weird!!! :)
> 
> How many weeks do braxton hicks usually start?

They can start as early as 16-18 weeks for some... my first pregnancy they started around 25 weeks, this time around 17 weeks... Are you getting some?


----------



## babymonkey18

This is my first preg and I felt my first BH before 20 weeks. I've had 5 separate occasions that I've noticed...they are all spaced apart over the past two months


----------



## Dazed125

I've not noticed anything yet, but looks like ill get to feel some soon!! &#55357;&#56832; Unless this lo doesn't need the practice as he's decided to stay put forever!!!!! Lol


----------



## teacup22

I can't imagine how much bigger I'm going to get!
In struggling to do a lot of things now too :( 
The next 10 weeks can't go quick enough now, can't wait to have our baby girl and complete our family :cloud9:


----------



## Dazed125

I agree teacup, I look at my already at capacity belly and think how are you going to grow another 4-5lb!!?!?!? :)


----------



## peanutmomma

I don't think I have felt ANY hiccups not sure though as I get them daily multiple times per day and they hurt!
I did experience my first BH last week when I was in the hospital. I had a few again yesterday I could tell when they were over I actually had my hand on my belly and felt the release AHHH!! better LOL

as for getting bigger or gaining weight I am sure I could gain weight, but I have not gained much yet and neither has baby so we shall see


----------



## lovehearts

I feel hiccups daily now,have felt them for a few weeks, my son used to get them all the time when I was pregnant with him. 

Iv been feeling the odd BH too. 

Im with you teacup - I hope the next 10 weeks fly by!!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

for all of you that have been here from the beginning... Tower is back I posted a comparison shot on the third trimester bumps thread. I am sending her the link to this thread again. So she should be around soon.


----------



## babymonkey18

Yay Tower!!!! :)


----------



## peanutmomma

well todays BPP scan went well as they usually do. Zaya went from breech for the first time last Friday to head down again today. She looks bigger and her head is directly over my funneling of my cervix. So no picking up a lot nor squatting LOl but I am fine with that. I have gained 0.6Kg since last Friday. We will see on Friday how much Zaya had grown in two weeks time. she was 2.4lbs. then so let's say I want her to be at least 3 lbs. 6 oz. that sounds wonderful. and I have added a couple pictures from today
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2









002.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## miss_kseniya

Yay Peanut, glad she's growing nicely and staying put. You're almost 31 weeks hun, so only 4-6 more weeks to hang on :)

I seem to only find time to post in here on Fridays at the mo. We are 3.5 weeks away from moving house so have been mega busy trying to pack everything in the house without it disrupting our every day living. Must admit, I'm not enjoying the place looking bare as its a bit depressing in here now, but really excited that it is so close to moving into our bigger house :D

Have been on a cleaning mission these past few days too and not sure if it's partly nesting kicking in or just a subconscious desire to do more now so I have less to do when we move and I am a bit bigger again. Have completely cleaned the oven, en-suite shower, fridge, freezer and cupboards so far and feel so much better for it. Can't wait to get into the new house as mat leave starts 2 weeks after we move and I can spend the time properly nesting and getting all babies bits sorted out and washed etc. Feels like it will be easier to nest in a house we have just moved into as I will be unpacking and cleaning everything as I go along instead of just doing it with things already in place.

Hope everyone is doing ok? xx


----------



## Foxy37

Where are the weeks going , i feel im wanting it to wizz by yet want it to slow down . My friend had her baby today a huge 9lb little girl 2 weeks over and it made me feel emotional .
Ive got so much cleaning and clearing to do so now i dont feel ready and the hormones have kicked in a little bit .
I feel great apart from heart burn ,nausea and a little tired . How far up your tummy is your belly now as i feel like ive still got a big gap from breast bone xx


----------



## elt1013

I got my c section date, so Cooper Liam will be born on 11/11/13! So excited!


----------



## BubsMom17

Foxy37 said:


> Where are the weeks going , i feel im wanting it to wizz by yet want it to slow down . My friend had her baby today a huge 9lb little girl 2 weeks over and it made me feel emotional .
> Ive got so much cleaning and clearing to do so now i dont feel ready and the hormones have kicked in a little bit .
> I feel great apart from heart burn ,nausea and a little tired . How far up your tummy is your belly now as i feel like ive still got a big gap from breast bone xx

I am with you on time whizzing by... I can't believe in am in single digits for weeks until my due date! Crazy!

And my bump goes from right about my pubic hair line to my ribs (actually my uterus is behind my ribs... it is higher up that the bottom of them). My torso is short so I am starting to feel pretty mooshed up in there.


----------



## peanutmomma

growth scan was good. Zaya is 2lbs. 15 1/4oz. still 6% range but she is steady on her growth
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gardenofedens

She's beautiful peanut!! Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## teacup22

Aww, Peanut! Zaya is Gorgeous and great that she's growing on track!


----------



## lovehearts

Lovely scan peanut! 

I think my body wants to start nesting :haha: I'm pestering hubby to paint the nursery so I can sort through all the baby's things. It's really frustrating me that it's not done :dohh: 

Xx


----------



## JDH1982

gorgeous peanut!

31 weeks today - single digits, only 9 weeks to go...exciting xx


----------



## teacup22

Yay, JDH! I'm single figures tomorrow x


----------



## gardenofedens

ahhh, so jealous of those of you in single digits!! lol, I'm so ready!!!!!

I packed my hospital bag today. I'm sure I'll re pack it a couple times :haha: but at least it's ready enough! What all are you guys packing?

I have a pair of pajama pants, a long night gown, a nursing tank, a nursing bra, nipple cream, basic toiletries, underwear, socks, two preemie outfits, two newborn outfits, socks, mittens, knitted hats for each outfit, a thick warm blanket, two receiving blankets, and snacks. I feel like I'm forgetting things though?? I decided not to bring diapers or wipes since the hospital provided us with them last time. My plan is to exchange the preemie outfits for 3 month outfits once I get past 38 weeks as I can't imagine he'll fit in them if he comes that late anyway. And as much as I'm hoping for a 6-7 pound baby, newborn size is only up to 8 pounds so I want to bring 3 month just in case he's huge!

So what are you pack ing? what did I miss???


----------



## JDH1982

You'll need some disposable knickers and some maternity sanitary pads. That's all I can think that you've missed hun x


----------



## Dazed125

Thanks so much for this list, I'm completely clueless about what to take with me x


----------



## teacup22

I'm not packing much but I'm hoping for a homebirth anyway :)
so just, nightwear and clothes for me, baby clothes, maternity pads/breast pads, nappies etc :)


----------



## elt1013

JDH1982 said:


> You'll need some disposable knickers and some maternity sanitary pads. That's all I can think that you've missed hun x

I suppose it depends on the hospital, but all of them around here provide both of these.


----------



## JDH1982

elt1013 said:


> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> You'll need some disposable knickers and some maternity sanitary pads. That's all I can think that you've missed hun x
> 
> I suppose it depends on the hospital, but all of them around here provide both of these.Click to expand...

Really? Maybe it's a UK thing but I don't think they do over here :wacko:

I know my hospital don't...typical :dohh:


----------



## Gemie

JDH1982 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> You'll need some disposable knickers and some maternity sanitary pads. That's all I can think that you've missed hun x
> 
> I suppose it depends on the hospital, but all of them around here provide both of these.Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Maybe it's a UK thing but I don't think they do over here :wacko:
> 
> I know my hospital don't...typical :dohh:Click to expand...

Our hospital provides pads and they're the best... You can't buy them as long, wide or thick I nicked loads to bring home last time :haha:


----------



## Dazed125

I'm guessing they are the same as the hospital have me after my lap and dye test.....those things are MASSIVE!!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks jdh, yea my hospital provided both last time and I'm sure they will again


----------



## Gemie

Oh man I'm stressing my upstairs is a tip... We're waiting for the funds to get our bedroom carpeted its going to cost £150 all in with fitting but we're a bit tight for money at the moment, hopefully we'll be able to afford it out of next months pay so as soon as that's done we can sort out our room and get oscars cot up ready. Ivenot done my hospital bag or washed his clothes yet, I feel like your girls are so much more prepared than me :(


----------



## lavenderbrown

my little boy is due nov 4th - we were originally told nov 8th. chances are he'll be stubborn like i was and stay in there for as long as he can hahaha.


----------



## Creative

Gemie said:


> I feel like your girls are so much more prepared than me :(

hehe, don't count me as organised in anyway shape or form. Baby has taken a real back seat. my middle son goes off to conservatoire (music university) on saturday down in Greenwich so the last few months have been spent sorting all the things out that he will need. there is no room left to sort out for baby and although it is my fourth, it wasn't ever going to be so after number three we gave everything away. Thanks to a trip to the local car boot sale yesterday I now have a bouncing chair for it and I do have the crib and a cot but that is the sum total!


----------



## teacup22

Oh my gosh... So sick today! 
Feels like the dreaded morning sickness but worse as I feel faint and odd!
Today is going to be fun :cry:


----------



## peanutmomma

teacup22 said:


> Oh my gosh... So sick today!
> Feels like the dreaded morning sickness but worse as I feel faint and odd!
> Today is going to be fun :cry:

I am right there with ya momma!! I vomited after trying to eat a small snack as I awoke to my belly growling. And after getting sick. MASSIVE BABY MOVEMENTS!! I suppose they are moving and grooving as much as they can while they still have the room


----------



## curly79

Hello, just joining you ladies after reading another November page and being invited in by Gemie. 
My due date is November 18th. Can I be added to the front list please?
I think I'll be on here a lot more as time flies by. :-/ getting nervous at how fast time is going.


----------



## Dazed125

Welcome new ladies x


----------



## gardenofedens

curly79 said:


> Hello, just joining you ladies after reading another November page and being invited in by Gemie.
> My due date is November 18th. Can I be added to the front list please?
> I think I'll be on here a lot more as time flies by. :-/ getting nervous at how fast time is going.

yay!!! I finally have a due date buddy!!! lol. welcome! do you know what you are having? did you join our Facebook group too? if not and you want to, pm me.


----------



## Creative

I'm 28 weeks today and am having bloodtests and an anti D injection this morning which I am dreading, but it will be quickly followed by a growth scan so get to see my little one again!


----------



## lovehearts

Welcome to the new ladies :) Nice to see more people joining us.

hubby has FINALLY started to decorate the babys bedroom today. Its been bugging me that we havnt done it as I cant do anything else until its painted. We are doing it all white with pink polka dots in the wall :) Im excited to make it look like a room again rather than a dumping ground for baby things :haha: 

xx


----------



## teacup22

Sounds lovely, Lovehearts! 
I wish we had a nursery to decorate, bit as that all our baby stuff is just dumped in our bedroom as she will be in there at least a year. We don't have the room for her to go in DSs room :( 
Jealous! :haha:
May start packing my hospital bag today.....


----------



## lovehearts

DH txt me to say we ran out of paint :dohh: So her room isnt being done now!! 

Will you have to move house teacup? 

When should we aim to have our hospital bags packed?

xx


----------



## teacup22

Hopefully but we rent and there is nothing around for a reasonable price with more room :(
Would be helpful if DSs room wasn't a loft room.... Sigh! 
Probably wont be moving in the next 6 months to a year.
Erm 34-36 weeks? I just bought some maternity pads so thought if start putting a few bits in :happydance:


----------



## babymonkey18

I wasn't planning on starting my hospital bag yet, but you all have me very inspired!!! :) lol at my birthing class they showed us the "goodie bag" we get at the hospital and it includes the mesh undies, pads (the nurse had to sidenote, "no, this is not a diaper" bc they are HUGE) and a squirt bottle to rinse your bottom at home the weeks after giving birth. Oh the joys...;)


----------



## lovehearts

I hope something nice comes up in your price range soon teacup :hugs: 

I have written a list for my hospital bag and did buy a few things last weekend, i probably wont pack it until I have done all the washing. :haha:


----------



## Creative

Back from my anti D, my blood tests and my scan. So much for the baby being small. it is bang on for dates. Met the most wonderful midwife who really gave me a boost.


----------



## Angeltk42

Gemie said:


> Oh man I'm stressing my upstairs is a tip... We're waiting for the funds to get our bedroom carpeted its going to cost £150 all in with fitting but we're a bit tight for money at the moment, hopefully we'll be able to afford it out of next months pay so as soon as that's done we can sort out our room and get oscars cot up ready. Ivenot done my hospital bag or washed his clothes yet, I feel like your girls are so much more prepared than me :(

I haven't washed baby clothes either! I'm slacking too! No worries!


----------



## BubsMom17

I feel like such a weirdo because my bag will probably be packed like a week before I start labor like last time.

I just don't put too much thought into it.

Some comfy pants, a few nursing tops, jammies, undies, socks and slippers, a pillow from home, my toothbrush and glasses/contacts... and some onesies and warm hats for baby. I pretty much pack like I am going to stay at a crappy hotel for a day or two.

Besides, if I forget something, my mom or DH or sister will be happy to run hope real quick to get whatever I need.


----------



## peanutmomma

see I have to be prepared as if I forget something I really wanted in my hospital bag I am out of luck really. DH will try to find it at home, but men suck at directions on where things are!! LOL
something I just read the other day that I might add to my bag is a pair of pj's for DH so he can be comfy as well. I have a roll of soft toilet paper in it too as I don't want to use the sandpaper stuff there


----------



## gardenofedens

they definitely do peanut! imo, it's never too early to pack the hospital bag. I did mine this week at 29 weeks. I did it last time at 28! I delivered at 36 so I definitely wouldn't wait until then but that's just me! 

great news about baby's growth creative!


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm planning a home birth and have a box that I throw things into when I remember. So, my TENS machine with a spare battery is there, some aromatherapy massage oil and wax melts, cord ties... Will eventually add clothes for us both, snacks, etc.


----------



## elt1013

Eeek...at my appt. today I measured 35 weeks and I'm only 29+4!
Maybe going to be a big boy? Thank goodness it's a scheduled c section!


----------



## Angeltk42

elt1013 said:


> Eeek...at my appt. today I measured 35 weeks and I'm only 29+4!
> Maybe going to be a big boy? Thank goodness it's a scheduled c section!

I have been measuring weeks ahead the entire pregnancy.... but every time i had an ultrasound so far baby is right on measurement with dates +/- 2 days. So doesn't necessarily indicate a huge baby! :)


----------



## peanutmomma

So ready for mid October to be here and have my LO in my arms, hoping we make it to 5lbs. and she doesn't have to stay in the hospital long!! I want to see everyone's LO too. I am just so nervous today and all I can think of is how happy I will be when we all start posting about going to Hospital, in labor, etc.


----------



## elt1013

Angeltk42 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Eeek...at my appt. today I measured 35 weeks and I'm only 29+4!
> Maybe going to be a big boy? Thank goodness it's a scheduled c section!
> 
> I have been measuring weeks ahead the entire pregnancy.... but every time i had an ultrasound so far baby is right on measurement with dates +/- 2 days. So doesn't necessarily indicate a huge baby! :)Click to expand...

Oh, I know, but I also have GD, and I have measured right on all along until now. But, I will find out tmrw as I have growth scans every 2 weeks. He was right on at my ultrasound 2 weeks ago, but those can be very wrong!


----------



## peanutmomma

elt1013 said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Eeek...at my appt. today I measured 35 weeks and I'm only 29+4!
> Maybe going to be a big boy? Thank goodness it's a scheduled c section!
> 
> I have been measuring weeks ahead the entire pregnancy.... but every time i had an ultrasound so far baby is right on measurement with dates +/- 2 days. So doesn't necessarily indicate a huge baby! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know, but I also have GD, and I have measured right on all along until now. But, I will find out tmrw as I have growth scans every 2 weeks. He was right on at my ultrasound 2 weeks ago, but those can be very wrong!Click to expand...

GL to you. I have Diabetes and not GD and my LO is to small they said. But I will be induced at 37 weeks


----------



## Angeltk42

elt1013 said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Eeek...at my appt. today I measured 35 weeks and I'm only 29+4!
> Maybe going to be a big boy? Thank goodness it's a scheduled c section!
> 
> I have been measuring weeks ahead the entire pregnancy.... but every time i had an ultrasound so far baby is right on measurement with dates +/- 2 days. So doesn't necessarily indicate a huge baby! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know, but I also have GD, and I have measured right on all along until now. But, I will find out tmrw as I have growth scans every 2 weeks. He was right on at my ultrasound 2 weeks ago, but those can be very wrong!Click to expand...

i have GD praying my lo doesnt become huge!!!


----------



## elt1013

I'm hoping that the ultrasounds are correct for us Angel, but I have seen them be very off. I had a friend who's baby was estimated at around 8 lbs, and he turned out to be 11lbs when he was born. And she didn't have GD! Mine were also off with my DD, so they are definitely only an estimate. 

peanut- Didn't you say before that your diabetes wasn't very controlled either? I wonder why she's so small? Hopefully your scans are wrong and she's bigger than they say!


----------



## Angeltk42

elt1013 said:


> I'm hoping that the ultrasounds are correct for us Angel, but I have seen them be very off. I had a friend who's baby was estimated at around 8 lbs, and he turned out to be 11lbs when he was born. And she didn't have GD! Mine were also off with my DD, so they are definitely only an estimate.
> 
> peanut- Didn't you say before that your diabetes wasn't very controlled either? I wonder why she's so small? Hopefully your scans are wrong and she's bigger than they say!

wow 8 to 11lbs I'd say the tech was an idiot! lol 

I have heard them off by a pound but never 3lbs. crazy


----------



## elt1013

Angeltk42 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that the ultrasounds are correct for us Angel, but I have seen them be very off. I had a friend who's baby was estimated at around 8 lbs, and he turned out to be 11lbs when he was born. And she didn't have GD! Mine were also off with my DD, so they are definitely only an estimate.
> 
> peanut- Didn't you say before that your diabetes wasn't very controlled either? I wonder why she's so small? Hopefully your scans are wrong and she's bigger than they say!
> 
> wow 8 to 11lbs I'd say the tech was an idiot! lol
> 
> I have heard them off by a pound but never 3lbs. crazyClick to expand...

This was actually after multiple ultrasounds and even the doctors and hospital staff were shocked when he came out. Nobody expected it!


----------



## Angeltk42

elt1013 said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that the ultrasounds are correct for us Angel, but I have seen them be very off. I had a friend who's baby was estimated at around 8 lbs, and he turned out to be 11lbs when he was born. And she didn't have GD! Mine were also off with my DD, so they are definitely only an estimate.
> 
> peanut- Didn't you say before that your diabetes wasn't very controlled either? I wonder why she's so small? Hopefully your scans are wrong and she's bigger than they say!
> 
> wow 8 to 11lbs I'd say the tech was an idiot! lol
> 
> I have heard them off by a pound but never 3lbs. crazyClick to expand...
> 
> This was actually after multiple ultrasounds and even the doctors and hospital staff were shocked when he came out. Nobody expected it!Click to expand...

Wow I have never heard of such a drastic difference! But glad baby was healthy!


----------



## peanutmomma

elt1013 said:


> I'm hoping that the ultrasounds are correct for us Angel, but I have seen them be very off. I had a friend who's baby was estimated at around 8 lbs, and he turned out to be 11lbs when he was born. And she didn't have GD! Mine were also off with my DD, so they are definitely only an estimate.
> 
> peanut- Didn't you say before that your diabetes wasn't very controlled either? I wonder why she's so small? Hopefully your scans are wrong and she's bigger than they say!

in the beginning it was a bit out of control yes. As I have not had any health insurance for over 10 years so it is hard to completely control with out help. and they said that being Diabetic for almost 20 years that the babies can get IUGR and be smaller as the placenta has smaller blood vessles than a none diabetic since all of mine are smaller due to the Diabetes so she will not grow as quickly
But my Diabetes is where it needs to be since week 12. So, who knows plus if I would have been born around my due date I would not have even made it to 6lbs. I was 20 days late. And Dh was barely over 6lbs. too


----------



## Creative

When I had my 28 week growth scan I asked the sonographer about estimating weight and he said that the scans can't be accurate because the programming comes up saying "x plus or minus 30%."


----------



## miss_kseniya

Afternoon ladies :)

I was planning on packing my hospital bag once I've moved in a couple of weeks (so almost 33 weeks pg) as my home is mostly packed up now ready to move. I have bought most things I need, so just a case of actually digging it out and packing it.

70 days left and it's finally starting to sink in that I am having a baby!


----------



## southernbound

Ahh Kseniya I haven't even thought about my hospital bag!


----------



## peanutmomma

happy new week to a few of you. Like Lora, Angel, and Bubsmom 32 weeks woo-hoo!!!
I have another BPP scan today. Wish it was next Friday's scan so we could get weight again. But, that is not far off. I have been up since 2:30am and it is 9am now. Baby Kicks or something, then Horrible long lasting BH and more baby kicks. BH like every 3 minutes and starting to hurt my back and upper inner thighs. 
Luckily only a few weeks left til I meet her and I can relax some I hope LOL


----------



## Dazed125

I know what you mean Peanut, it's not like it will be relaxing with a new born but at least we will be able to SEE how they are doing!!!


----------



## elt1013

Had another growth scan today and baby is an ESTIMATED 3 1/2 pounds from 2 1/2 pounds 2 weeks ago. Seems like a lot of weight gain to me, but they said that he is doing great, and that they have never seen a baby practice their breathing as much as he was today! Another growth scan in 2 weeks, then scans and non stress tests every week from then on! I'm going to be one busy momma!


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies, hope it's ok to join you :) im due 16th November with a little girl :) 10 weeks to go :)


----------



## elt1013

Welcome Diddums! We have the same due date, but I have a c section scheduled for November 11th and I'm having a boy!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Elt, and congratulations on your little boy! 

Have you ladies been thinking of names? How are your pregnancies treating you?

We're struggling to think of any names, we try to have a discussion but we can't seem to take it seriously and end up spouting random words lol. We only have 10wks left and I worry we won't have a name by the time baby is born! Other than that, I've found pregnancy fairly easy. I had mild/moderate morning sickness for the first 4 months or so, although even now strong stinky smells make me gag and throw up! The last couple weeks my pubic bone has started aching a bit by the end of the day, but I've realised it's because I do a lot of standing and walking at work, and also have to stop myself from sitting crossed legs. I'm classed as high risk due to high bmi and so was told I would develop gestational diabetes and high blood pressure. So far (touch wood) I have avoided GD (passes my GTT) and my blood pressure has been normal at all appointments and checkups. I have a growth and position scan booked for 33 and 37 weeks just to check baby is head down, and to make she sure isn't growing too big!


----------



## elt1013

Diddums said:


> Thanks Elt, and congratulations on your little boy!
> 
> Have you ladies been thinking of names? How are your pregnancies treating you?
> 
> We're struggling to think of any names, we try to have a discussion but we can't seem to take it seriously and end up spouting random words lol. We only have 10wks left and I worry we won't have a name by the time baby is born! Other than that, I've found pregnancy fairly easy. I had mild/moderate morning sickness for the first 4 months or so, although even now strong stinky smells make me gag and throw up! The last couple weeks my pubic bone has started aching a bit by the end of the day, but I've realised it's because I do a lot of standing and walking at work, and also have to stop myself from sitting crossed legs. I'm classed as high risk due to high bmi and so was told I would develop gestational diabetes and high blood pressure. So far (touch wood) I have avoided GD (passes my GTT) and my blood pressure has been normal at all appointments and checkups. I have a growth and position scan booked for 33 and 37 weeks just to check baby is head down, and to make she sure isn't growing too big!

We have decided on the name Cooper Liam. It seemed like we had so many girl names picked out before we knew the gender, so he would obviously turn out to be a boy! 

I had terrible 24/7 sickness, but I also had it with my DD, so I expected it, and I'm glad it's over! 

I was diagnosed with GD at about 10 weeks and am considered high risk because of that. The only good thing about the GD is that I get to have scans every 2 weeks and start getting them every week from 32 weeks on. I happen to be a big girl also, and have a strong family history of diabetes, so I was at risk from the start. (Even though everyone else that I know that had GD seemed to be thin!) 

I have been getting pretty sore lately (all over), but definitely worse after being at work all day! My blood pressure has actually gotten better since the pregnancy and seems to be getting even better as I go (fx it stays that way)!

So, is this your first baby? Do you plan on working up until you go into labor?


----------



## camocutie2006

We have decided on Elijah Todd.

pregnancy has been going pretty good. Besides bad hip pain and all.


----------



## babymonkey18

Welcome, diddums!!! :) so happy you joined us.

Sry I haven't posted in a while. Haven't ben on the cpu and my phone is annoying to write msg on. But I will try and post soon. <3 I love you, ladies! We're getting so close!


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies and welcome newbies!!

Family and friends threw me a baby shower yesterday, got lots of goodies for baby and lots of essentials too which is great. Totally spoilt!!

Also...5 days till maternity leave starts - Woohoo!!! xx


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies :)

Yes this is my first baby :) I have another 5 weeks left of work. Maternity leave starts 4th November, but i have three weeks holiday before that i'm tagging onto the beginning so will be off from mid October. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

32 weeks today for me. Hi Diddums welcome!!
I am doing okay for the most part. Baby has IUGR but she is growing steadily. Growth scan this Friday I am thinking 3lbs. 10oz. anyone else wanna guess? She was 2lbs. 15 1/4oz. last time two weeks ago.
only 5 weeks to go at most for myself and Zowiey WOO-hoo!!


----------



## Creative

I've been getting foot cramp several times a night for the past few months. Tonight though as I was sitting on the sofa with my legs up, I suddenly got the most painful cramp in the toes, ball of my foot, arch of my foot, shin and calf all at once. I was in total agony and nearly screamed with pain it was so bad. Lasted about 5 mins and nothing at all relieved it. Anyone else had anything similar?


----------



## MandaAnda

Cramps are common in pregnancy. Try increasing your magnesium (I'm on a nettle tea kick, as it's great for iron, magnesium, and calcium). And you can try tonic water, as the quinine helps. I make preggo cocktails with it, as it's quite bitter. Juice, coconut water, and tonic water to top it off, all over ice.


----------



## babymonkey18

Creative said:


> I've been getting foot cramp several times a night for the past few months. Tonight though as I was sitting on the sofa with my legs up, I suddenly got the most painful cramp in the toes, ball of my foot, arch of my foot, shin and calf all at once. I was in total agony and nearly screamed with pain it was so bad. Lasted about 5 mins and nothing at all relieved it. Anyone else had anything similar?

I got a horrendous foot cramp yesterday. I was at the zoo and it was after about 4.5 hrs of walking so that's why I think I got it. But I've never felt anything like it before, couldn't walk for about 5.minutes and it felt sore the rest of the day. I blame it on being pregnant bc my body has never been that sensitive to a day of walking before.


----------



## elt1013

I have been getting leg cramps for the last few weeks or so now...extremely painful...I feel your pain girl!


----------



## 2nd time

Well since I was last on here I have moved house not recommended at 31 weeks pregnant. I have been having contractions for the past 2 weeks luckly the midwife says they are not doing much im trying to take it easy so I make it a few more weeks not easy wirh 3 toddlers and a new house to sort out lol


----------



## peanutmomma

3+ hours of BH coming every 3-4 minutes. It is getting frustrating now!! Scan wednesday then I can see what exactly it is she is doing in there!!


----------



## Creative

peanutmomma said:


> 3+ hours of BH coming every 3-4 minutes. It is getting frustrating now!! Scan wednesday then I can see what exactly it is she is doing in there!!

fingers crossed that she stays put! roll on Wednesday.


----------



## 2nd time

Its worrying when you start getting twinges early hang in there littleones


----------



## miss_kseniya

Re: leg cramps....I've been having these in bed at night (along with restless legs which is annoying). As soon as the cramp comes on, If you stretch your foot as though you are trying to point your toes towards your chin, it almost instantly stops the cramp. Not sure if this works for foot cramp too as I haven't had that, but its fab for stopping leg cramp dead in its tracks.

2 weeks left at work including today and I'm looking forward to finishing now. Will give me 7-9 weeks to get he new house ready after the move, wash the baby clothes and pre-wash the cloth nappies several times to sort their absorbancy out before we use them. Time feels like it has sped up again, but I think it will probably start to drag again when I get towards 37 odd weeks.

Good luck with the scan today Peanut.

By the way, I have come off facebook for a while (probably until after I have little man now) as I have had some issues with one of my (now ex) friends and I can't be arsed to deal with the grief. Figured it was less stress coming off and that way, I can avoid all the inevitable quetsions about "have you had him yet" etc. Will try and post on here more so I am not losing touch with everyone xx


----------



## peanutmomma

scan tomorrow, I think she has def. dropped if nothing else. And wow! she is getting so strong. Even DH felt her craziness in moving yesterday.


----------



## lovehearts

Hope the scan goes well today Peanut :) Let us know how you get one. 

Had the midwife today, was pretty uneventful. I saw the GP (my practice policy) and she wanted me out the room as quick as possible! Im just glad all is as it should be. 

hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## miss_kseniya

My work are so bloody annoying. They have apparently scanned my MATB1 form, emailed it to HR and thrown away the original! HR said they have to have the original else they won't be able to process my mat leave and sort pay out. RAH!

Thankfully, after some persuasion, my lovely GP will do me another one and write copy on the top as apparenltly they aren't supposed to re-issue the forms. Not sure what the hell my work were thinking of.....surely they knew it was the form I gave them and should have checked if I needed it back first before just binning it.

Anyway, rant over. Hope scan went well today Peanut and little Zaya is behaving herself :)


----------



## peanutmomma

scan was okay today, except she was being a booger and didn't want to show off her practice breathing. So that led to NST which my BP was to high. So that led to them saying a 24 hour stay in hospital to monitor me. after 3 hours BP was fine the enire 3 hours. I just needed DH with me as always. I am home. Have to do a 24 hour urine collection and scan and growth on Friday


----------



## peanutmomma

Baby update. had scan today and Baby Zaya has gained a lot. She is 3lbs. 15oz. this weeks so 1lb. gain in two weeks. She is now in the 14-15% from the 6% so she is doing great now. Smaller side but still great. So glad they didn't try to take her early and gave her the chance she needed to gain the weight.


----------



## MandaAnda

Wonderful news! I hope she gets to stay in as long as she can. You're doing a great job growing her!


----------



## lavenderbrown

i had a scan yesterday and my little boy is already 5lbs 11oz and is 32 weeks. tried getting a good 4D scan but he kept hiding his little face. he has chubby cheeks from what we saw and a big head hahaha. just like his dad (10lber!)

i woke up to an extremely painful braxton hicks the other day. i yelped out in pain. i also peed a little thanks to the pressure. the rest of that day and the following day i had the worst dull pain with back pain yesterday. i'm also finding round ligament pain is getting worse with each day. i pretty much have to pick a side to sleep on and never move. seriously, moving from one side to the other makes me cry. also the heartburn i get gahhh.

it's crazy to know there isn't that long to go until he's born. im seriously starting to get nervous about whether i will actually be an okay mother (i was always one of those "i'll never have kids types" :'/


----------



## miss_kseniya

Fab news *Peanut*.

Wow *Lavender*, what a weight for 32 weeks. I have no idea how much baby is weighing at the mo, but most books seem to think around 3-3.25 lbs at my stage. Dying to meet him now though.

I had midwife yesterday and fundal height was 30cm at 31 weeks, but I think they give you 2cm each way as it's only an approximate idea isn't it. Baby has been head down since around 25 weeks and was still head down yesterday, so hoping he has got comfortable and stays there now until he engages. 

Have a good weekend everyone :)


----------



## JDH1982

Hi all, just a quick update - maternity leave started today - woohoo!! 

I know some would think it early but I want to rest and get things organised for bub arriving. 49 days to go, so exciting!!!!

Hope everyone else is well. glad baby is getting bigger Peanut and staying put xx


----------



## babymonkey18

JDH, never too early to be on leave. So excited for you!!! :D

miss_k, that's great! stay down, little baby :) 

Lavender, I'm sure you'll be a great mom! As everyone says, the fact that you show concern about being a good mom is already proof that you will be at least a good mom!!! I hope the pain is minimal for you...sounds like discomfort is high because your LO is already taking up a bit of space. Only 5-8 more weeks, likely! <3

Peanut, Zaya is the sweetest girl. So glad she is beefing up ;)


AFM, there is a city wide garage/yard sale this weekend. I went around with some friends and got a few good scores for baby items. It's kind of nice being team yellow otherwise I'd want to buy EVERYTHING haha. But I was able to get 4 new onsies, 2 baby bath robes, 6 of those multi-use burp cloths, and a nice pair of PJs for $4 total. :) Besides that, just trying to prep for the baby shower. It's a month away still. I am growing anxious! I am so thankful for the opportunity to have a shower, what a blessing <3


----------



## gardenofedens

FOUR DOLLARS!?!?!? MAJOR SCORE!!!

Yea, knowing gender definitely makes you want to spend more....or maybe just having a theme? Aidan's nursery theme is forest animals and we went to Costco tonight. They had several new Carters outfits with foxes and raccoons. We bought 4 of the 5 of them. Oops.


----------



## miss_kseniya

JDH I will be starting my leave around the same time (1.5 weeks to my last day at work and I will be 32+4) but I am using up 5.5 weeks annual leave first so my official maternity leave starts at 38 weeks. Originally planned to start mat leave at 40 weeks and work the extra 2 weeks, but decided with moving house soon and everything I am just getting too tired to face the extra days in the office. Can't wait now :D

Babymonkey what a fab bargain. I have managed to pick up some lovely clothes second hand and most of them look brand new. Nothing beats finding a good bargain :)

Garden I'm jealous that you have your nursery theme and it's all done. We haven't done anything with ours yet as will wait until we've moved but I can't wait to get in his room and start decorating. I love owls so may go with that as a theme as I like the idea of a more gender neutral room

Think little man has turned into an octopus overnight. He literally did not stop wriggling and flipping from about 8pm until the early hours. Was very uncomfortable all night


----------



## BubsMom17

miss_kseniya said:


> JDH I will be starting my leave around the same time (1.5 weeks to my last day at work and I will be 32+4) but I am using up 5.5 weeks annual leave first so my official maternity leave starts at 38 weeks. Originally planned to start mat leave at 40 weeks and work the extra 2 weeks, but decided with moving house soon and everything I am just getting too tired to face the extra days in the office. Can't wait now :D
> 
> Babymonkey what a fab bargain. I have managed to pick up some lovely clothes second hand and most of them look brand new. Nothing beats finding a good bargain :)
> 
> Garden I'm jealous that you have your nursery theme and it's all done. We haven't done anything with ours yet as will wait until we've moved but I can't wait to get in his room and start decorating. I love owls so may go with that as a theme as I like the idea of a more gender neutral room
> 
> Think little man has turned into an octopus overnight. He literally did not stop wriggling and flipping from about 8pm until the early hours. Was very uncomfortable all night

Oh you are ambitious working that long! I admire you! I will be leaving at 37 weeks, which is 4 weeks away and I am dying already...

And so funny you referred to your baby as an octopus. I have been referring to mine as Octobaby for the past 2 months! LOL!


----------



## Platinumvague

I've been avoiding a front bump pic this whole pregnancy.I should probably just get over the body issues but I've gained so much the last two years.Well here it is.31+4
 



Attached Files:







0916131644-1.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babymonkey18

Platinumvague said:


> I've been avoiding a front bump pic this whole pregnancy.I should probably just get over the body issues but I've gained so much the last two years.Well here it is.31+4

I wish you weren't self-conscious because you look great! Lovely bump!!:thumbup:


----------



## elt1013

I wont start maternity leave until the day before my scheduled c section, which is November 11! Wish we had paid maternity leave here, like other countries!


----------



## BubsMom17

elt1013 said:


> I wont start maternity leave until the day before my scheduled c section, which is November 11! Wish we had paid maternity leave here, like other countries!

Oh I know!

I am super lucky to live in California where we have super great benefits (which we pay super high state taxes for of course), plus I work for a huge global corporation that takes care of it's employees. But even to take off before you have your baby, you have to get a doctor to sign you out of work with a VALID reason (being pregnant does not qualify you for pre-mat leave...). 

But even then... 16 weeks off after baby is GREAT here in the states. It is still pathetic compared to other countries though.


----------



## peanutmomma

feeling so uncomfy at this point and time seems to be getting slower now. LOL


----------



## babymonkey18

peanutmomma said:


> feeling so uncomfy at this point and time seems to be getting slower now. LOL

I agree with the slowness. I'm trying not to complain about being uncomfy YET lol bc I know I still have so much more growing to do...ahhhhh!!! Haha
Peanut you only have 46 more days on the ticker!!!! Eeeeeee


----------



## Dazed125

Oh don't say that babymonkey, I know it's true but I feel like there is no more growing room!!


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm with you Dazed! My belly can't possibly get any bigger! Only 5-9 more weeks! Hoping for 5-6!! :) Why does that still sound like such a long time!?!? I want to meet my baby boy NOW!


----------



## miss_kseniya

I'm just starting to get bad hip and pelvic pain now and it's pretty uncomfortable. Getting comfy in bed at night is impossible.

Can't believe we're all so close now. Seems like such a long time ago that we were all posting our introductions in here. Scary but exciting, lol


----------



## peanutmomma

we are all so close you are right. Now we are all talking about being uncomfy and stuff LOL. I can't wait to start seeing everyones baby pics if you all share with us!!!!
Wondering who will be the first to go?


----------



## jammers77

peanutmomma said:


> Wondering who will be the first to go?

Not me, I hope! Want this little cookie to bake for as long as he can. lol I'll let you gals who are weeks ahead of me go first. :baby:


----------



## peanutmomma

I say it will be myself or Zowie as she has twins and I have a possible induction date in roughly 3 wqeeks!!! ah!!! 3 weeks.


----------



## Creative

Wow, three weeks isn't far off! :happydance:


----------



## babymonkey18

I agree...zowie or peanut!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

ahh! just got an email, my friend liz0012 is being induced as I write this. Her BP was up slightly today at appointment. First high BP and she is 37w5d wow things just hit home for me


----------



## gardenofedens

3 weeks peanut!?!? omg!!!

I'm hoping for only 5 more weeks making me just shy of 37 like I was with Abigail! :)

I'm anxious for him to be here because I'm so uncomfortable and I want to meet him but at the same time I'm positively terrified of having two so close in age!


----------



## jammers77

Glad we're all in the home stretch. Hope the weeks don't drag by. lol The weeks can slow down after the babies arrive. lol


----------



## Creative

I'm hoping my LO says put as long as possible as I want a home birth and there are cut off times it's allowed.
I am so excited though. I've just been naughty and sneaked around to my mum and dads (who I know are out for the day!) to peek at the pram they bought for me (second hand) and I love it. It's an older Mamas and papas with navy background and lime polka dots and stripes. ( quite hippy which is right up my alley!
I can't find a photo of it on the internet. I also peeked at a beautiful pastel rainbow cardigan that someone has knitted for me. I feel like a naughty little girl creeping down stairs to see if santa has been.


----------



## gardenofedens

lol, that's so cute creative!


----------



## JDH1982

getting so close ladies, I'm hoping baby cooks for a few more weeks but would ideally like to go early, any time from 37 weeks would work for me! xx


----------



## babymonkey18

Maybe it's because I'm not to the point of being ridiculously uncomfy yet, but I want my baby to wait until EDD or later...primarily because in my head I am not mentally prepared for any earlier! I have been focusing on "around Nov 25" for so long that I just assume it'll be that time. Lately I have been facing the reality of baby deciding to come a week or two before, and it freaks me out because I have my life planned out and stuff still going on until after mid-Nov! ha!

I'm sure once everyone else's LOs start to arrive and we are talking about them on here I will be more ready/anxious but for now I think I am just in denial....


----------



## babymonkey18

Creative, haha that's so adorable :) You are a naughty girl! It's so exciting.....I don't blame you ;)


----------



## 2nd time

Well I am still getting contractions and now am expecting lo to come early idealy 2 or 3 more weeks but I am ready if she decides to come early lol


----------



## Middysquidge

Okay I'm extremely the to this thread but I'm due 24th November with my second little girl! Hi x


----------



## babymonkey18

Jasmineivy said:


> Okay I'm extremely the to this thread but I'm due 24th November with my second little girl! Hi x

welcome, Jasmineivy! How are you feeling? Congrats on the second tiny lady :) :)

Jammers and I are due the day after you!


----------



## LoubyLou79

Hi just introducing myself. I'm due 28th November and we are team yellow. We already have a 22 month old little boy. Hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## babymonkey18

LoubyLou79 said:


> Hi just introducing myself. I'm due 28th November and we are team yellow. We already have a 22 month old little boy. Hope everyone is feeling well!

Congrats! Woohoo, team yellow :) Do you have any feelings/intuition on gender? I am also team yellow and I have NO idea.
Nov 28 is a great day...that's my bday ;) ;)
How are you doing/feeling?


----------



## Creative

Just back from the car boot sale. I just fell over on the slippy grass after putting my foot in a divit. I was being so careful!
Luckily I fell onto my side and it was a grass landing. Baby bouncing about as usual, so no damage done!


----------



## elt1013

I feel so out of the loop with some of the words being used on here by some of you ladies...I'm so American, lol!

Peanut- I have some questions about your diabetes during the pregnancy if you don't mind me asking...
My sugars have been unexplainably pretty low lately and I have not been feeling well...(pretty pukey), have you had this happen yet in your pregnancy? I had a 56 fasting yesterday and 80 after eating something pretty sweet today. I'm just really confused about whats going on!?! I was told that the numbers would be more difficult to manage the further I go, but that doesn't seem to be the case for me right now.


----------



## saphiresky

I'm team yellow too, I have a feeling its a boy (which I think husband would love as our first, I think it would ease him into parenthood being able to relate to a boy more?) But I would love to have a girl also, either way the decision has already been made its a baby! Can't wait to meet them and find out Wat they are. It's so exciting!


----------



## 2nd time

I think im more worried about being late than 3arly lol irs my birthday in 26th nov and as I already share it with mil and bil I dont want to share more lol plus bubs wiuldnt like it


----------



## Creative

2nd time said:


> I think im more worried about being late than 3arly lol irs my birthday in 26th nov and as I already share it with mil and bil I dont want to share more lol plus bubs wiuldnt like it

You may get to share it with my LO if it arrives bang on dates! :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

Creative said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> I think im more worried about being late than 3arly lol irs my birthday in 26th nov and as I already share it with mil and bil I dont want to share more lol plus bubs wiuldnt like it
> 
> You may get to share it with my LO if it arrives bang on dates! :happydance:Click to expand...

That s fine lol all the best people are born in November lol


----------



## MamaKris

Getting excited..wanting this baby boy out already. Really hoping to go early. He is due on the 10th..my dd has her bday on the 6th. And dh has his on the 20th lol nov will def be busy for me. Question for mommies with due dates close to mine..how big is baby measuring? My boy is already 5 lbs and they say that's on the larger side but at 33 weeks I thought that was average?


----------



## peanutmomma

elt1013 said:


> I feel so out of the loop with some of the words being used on here by some of you ladies...I'm so American, lol!
> 
> Peanut- I have some questions about your diabetes during the pregnancy if you don't mind me asking...
> My sugars have been unexplainably pretty low lately and I have not been feeling well...(pretty pukey), have you had this happen yet in your pregnancy? I had a 56 fasting yesterday and 80 after eating something pretty sweet today. I'm just really confused about whats going on!?! I was told that the numbers would be more difficult to manage the further I go, but that doesn't seem to be the case for me right now.


Yes, I have had this. I was told by my doctors that some women towards the end will have a metabolism that will increase until the day or two before delivery as baby is now taking all your nutrients. Keep snacks by the bed and check when you get up to urinate at night.


----------



## elt1013

Thanks Peanut...I kind of figured you would have some good answers for me. Glad I'm not alone in this!


----------



## elt1013

MamaKris said:


> Getting excited..wanting this baby boy out already. Really hoping to go early. He is due on the 10th..my dd has her bday on the 6th. And dh has his on the 20th lol nov will def be busy for me. Question for mommies with due dates close to mine..how big is baby measuring? My boy is already 5 lbs and they say that's on the larger side but at 33 weeks I thought that was average?

hmm...I thought that was pretty average as well. My boy was almost 3.5 pounds over 2 weeks ago (29+6) and was 52nd percentile. I have a scan this coming Friday also, but I was told that they gain about 1/2 pound per week right now, so that would put him at about 5 pounds at 33 weeks also!


----------



## The Alchemist

Hi, ladies. Late joiner. Thanks to op for the heads up on this thread. I'm also in another November thread but don't mind another November club :)

I'm due November 24th. I have an 18 month old dd. She has no idea she's going to be a big sis. She already hates for teddy bear to sit in her high chair or booster chair, which makes me afraid she'll be throwing a tantrum once baby comes. And I'm afraid/nervous of being a mom to 2 under 2!

Well, that's it for intro. :flower:


----------



## Creative

Welcome to the Sparklers!:flower:


----------



## Sarahs85

Hello!! I am a late joiner too. 

Due November 26th. Team pink and it will be our first child. I am already impatient for baby to come. I have the feeling its going to be a long 9 weeks!


----------



## BubsMom17

Well the "I'm over being pregnant" days have begun!

I think I officially have SPD as my pubic bone cracked/popped a few times this weekend. Yuuuckkkk.... and my crotch and back are killing me! Was up most o Saturday night with AWFUL heartburn! Nothing helped... Don't get me wrong, I want baby to e cooked and healthy when he arrives, but I hope he gets there sooner rather than later! 

Being 34 + weeks along, there is a chance I could have little man in as few as three weeks if I have him and 37 or 38 weeks! I had Danny at 38.5, so it wouldn't be unreasonable! I think 39 weeks would be perfect though...


----------



## peanutmomma

growth scan tomorrow!! I am ready for her when she gets her. Before 37 weeks though. As I do not really want to be induced at 37 weeks. so in a couple weeks or so is GREAT!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Bubsmom - I have spd too and general/overall pelvic pain. There has been days every week where I can not walk. I get those cracks and grinds. Nothing really helps unfortunately. SO yeah....I have been done with being pregnant. I might be of the minority - I hate being pregnant. Hated it then with the first, still do now. I had the same pain the first time. It still dragged on even after I had given birth to her for a good 2 months, so I expect to go through the same pain this time around. After I had her, I pretty much couldn't walk at all. I needed a walker! :/


----------



## BubsMom17

The Alchemist said:


> Bubsmom - I have spd too and general/overall pelvic pain. There has been days every week where I can not walk. I get those cracks and grinds. Nothing really helps unfortunately. SO yeah....I have been done with being pregnant. I might be of the minority - I hate being pregnant. Hated it then with the first, still do now. I had the same pain the first time. It still dragged on even after I had given birth to her for a good 2 months, so I expect to go through the same pain this time around. After I had her, I pretty much couldn't walk at all. I needed a walker! :/

Oh goodness my first pregnancy was soooo much easier! The back pain was annoying but not debilitating, I recovered quickly, I was sad when it was over! It's 180 degrees different time. My body just seems to be responding differently (meaning, poorly... lol...).
I keep trying to tell myself I don't hate being pregnant. Then I think about hemorrhoids and heartburn and crotch pain, and I think, why fight it? I don't enjoy this.


----------



## ksilme

Can't believe how close you all are to having your beautiful babies, hoping the next 20 weeks go fast :) x I have my scan tomorrow :) can't wait :) 

how are you all? xx


----------



## The Alchemist

Bubsmom - hey I see your from Los Angeles too. Cool! Where in LA if you don't mind. I'm in the SFV.

Anyway, yeah I agree with you. I went through phases of being scared but no point. I'm doing my best in managing and controlling whatever pains and aches I have. Plus the hemorrhoid I got from the first, that I've been trying to prevent from occurring again because that lil thing was hurting last time. And it never really shrink back - sorry tmi info lol. But I sure hope this second l&d goes smoothly like the first. 

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend!


----------



## BubsMom17

The Alchemist said:


> Bubsmom - hey I see your from Los Angeles too. Cool! Where in LA if you don't mind. I'm in the SFV.
> 
> Anyway, yeah I agree with you. I went through phases of being scared but no point. I'm doing my best in managing and controlling whatever pains and aches I have. Plus the hemorrhoid I got from the first, that I've been trying to prevent from occurring again because that lil thing was hurting last time. And it never really shrink back - sorry tmi info lol. But I sure hope this second l&d goes smoothly like the first.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a nice weekend!

Haha! I live in Simi Valley but work in Woodland Hills! Where are you at?


----------



## peanutmomma

well had growth scan today. Baby still growing and for 2nd scan in a row still at 14% it has only been a week and a half and not the full 2 weeks from last scan. So, she is not as big as we thought she would be. At Fridays BPP scan this week I will be making my appointments set up for week 36 then probably no more just induction. Hoping Baby Zaya comes this weekend or next week. Doctor thinks that would be better too and less stressful on my body. We shall see


----------



## The Alchemist

BubsMom17 said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> Bubsmom - hey I see your from Los Angeles too. Cool! Where in LA if you don't mind. I'm in the SFV.
> 
> Anyway, yeah I agree with you. I went through phases of being scared but no point. I'm doing my best in managing and controlling whatever pains and aches I have. Plus the hemorrhoid I got from the first, that I've been trying to prevent from occurring again because that lil thing was hurting last time. And it never really shrink back - sorry tmi info lol. But I sure hope this second l&d goes smoothly like the first.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a nice weekend!
> 
> Haha! I live in Simi Valley but work in Woodland Hills! Where are you at?Click to expand...

I live in Encino/Tarzana area :D


----------



## elt1013

peanutmomma said:


> well had growth scan today. Baby still growing and for 2nd scan in a row still at 14% it has only been a week and a half and not the full 2 weeks from last scan. So, she is not as big as we thought she would be. At Fridays BPP scan this week I will be making my appointments set up for week 36 then probably no more just induction. Hoping Baby Zaya comes this weekend or next week. Doctor thinks that would be better too and less stressful on my body. We shall see

Glad to hear she's growing:) Shouldn't be long for you now!


----------



## gardenofedens

peanutmomma said:


> well had growth scan today. Baby still growing and for 2nd scan in a row still at 14% it has only been a week and a half and not the full 2 weeks from last scan. So, she is not as big as we thought she would be. At Fridays BPP scan this week I will be making my appointments set up for week 36 then probably no more just induction. Hoping Baby Zaya comes this weekend or next week. Doctor thinks that would be better too and less stressful on my body. We shall see

This weekend or next week!?!? Wow! How exciting!!

Glad to hear she's at least grown enough that the doctors aren't terribly concerned.


----------



## BubsMom17

The Alchemist said:


> I live in Encino/Tarzana area :D

Wow we are like 10 minutes apart from each other as we speak!

Maybe we can meet and get lunch sometime. : )


----------



## The Alchemist

BubsMom17 said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> I live in Encino/Tarzana area :D
> 
> Wow we are like 10 minutes apart from each other as we speak!
> 
> Maybe we can meet and get lunch sometime. : )Click to expand...

Yeah Ikr? That's a great idea! And the weather is cooling down so that's perfect, you know with the valley heat.


----------



## ksilme

Hey, just to update you all again as I said I would :) 
Had 20 week scan today, everything is perfect :) 
and we are expecting a baby girly :) so happy :) x


----------



## BubsMom17

ksilme said:


> Hey, just to update you all again as I said I would :)
> Had 20 week scan today, everything is perfect :)
> and we are expecting a baby girly :) so happy :) x
> View attachment 677225

Such wonderful, fantastic news! :cloud9:


----------



## babymonkey18

ksilme said:


> Hey, just to update you all again as I said I would :)
> Had 20 week scan today, everything is perfect :)
> and we are expecting a baby girly :) so happy :) x
> View attachment 677225

ksilme, I LOVE your updates!!!!! :D :D
Congrats on your little lady and making it to 20 weeks so far. I feel like you are already so far along :) Thanks for keeping us updated...we'll have to hear about names ;)


----------



## ksilme

babymonkey18 said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Hey, just to update you all again as I said I would :)
> Had 20 week scan today, everything is perfect :)
> and we are expecting a baby girly :) so happy :) x
> View attachment 677225
> 
> 
> ksilme, I LOVE your updates!!!!! :D :D
> Congrats on your little lady and making it to 20 weeks so far. I feel like you are already so far along :) Thanks for keeping us updated...we'll have to hear about names ;)Click to expand...

:) Thank you, if anyone has any suggestions on names? lol, we cant decide on any, we like a few, hubby suddenly came out with Zoey earlier which is pretty but he will prob change his mind again x I can't believe you ladies are so close :) x


----------



## babymonkey18

ksilme said:


> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Hey, just to update you all again as I said I would :)
> Had 20 week scan today, everything is perfect :)
> and we are expecting a baby girly :) so happy :) x
> View attachment 677225
> 
> 
> ksilme, I LOVE your updates!!!!! :D :D
> Congrats on your little lady and making it to 20 weeks so far. I feel like you are already so far along :) Thanks for keeping us updated...we'll have to hear about names ;)Click to expand...
> 
> :) Thank you, if anyone has any suggestions on names? lol, we cant decide on any, we like a few, hubby suddenly came out with Zoey earlier which is pretty but he will prob change his mind again x I can't believe you ladies are so close :) xClick to expand...

Zoey is a great name, I like it a lot. :) We are team yellow, but if we have a girl we have decided on Ellie. We also really like Alexandria to call her "Alex" for short. Beyond that, DH and I haven't really thought about girl names because we both really liked Ellie from the beginning.

Do you have a bnb journal?


----------



## The Alchemist

I agree. Zoey is a great name. And I'm being a little bias because my dd's name is Zoey lol.

We are team blue and haven't settled on a name yet :/


----------



## miss_kseniya

Sorry ladies, haven't posted in a while as moved house this week so internet was cut off.

Back online again now. Hope you're all doing well. Getting closer all the time. I have half packed my hospital bag (all babies bits are packed and half of mine) so hoping to finish that off over the next couple of days. Started maternity leave on Wednesday too, so am going to spend the next 7 or so weeks getting the new house perfect for baby and generally relaxing.

Not long now!!


----------



## ksilme

The Alchemist said:


> I agree. Zoey is a great name. And I'm being a little bias because my dd's name is Zoey lol.
> 
> We are team blue and haven't settled on a name yet :/

Wow, not many zoeys or even zoes around these days which is why we liked it :) x
it is a definite now, she is Zoey Patricia Elizabeth :) 
my sisters who are 16, 7 and 5 love it, the youngest gave me a present for zoëy last night - a stuffed zoë zebra from peppa pig with a a tiny hard zoë zebra up her dress as if she was pregnant, thought that was so cute and amazing, although I think that anyway because she is a gorgeous sister xx


----------



## babymonkey18

ksilme said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> I agree. Zoey is a great name. And I'm being a little bias because my dd's name is Zoey lol.
> 
> We are team blue and haven't settled on a name yet :/
> 
> Wow, not many zoeys or even zoes around these days which is why we liked it :) x
> it is a definite now, she is Zoey Patricia Elizabeth :)
> my sisters who are 16, 7 and 5 love it, the youngest gave me a present for zoëy last night - a stuffed zoë zebra from peppa pig with a a tiny hard zoë zebra up her dress as if she was pregnant, thought that was so cute and amazing, although I think that anyway because she is a gorgeous sister xxClick to expand...

That's awesome!!! if we end up team pink, elizabeth will be our LO's middle name as well! :)


----------



## JDH1982

35 weeks!! Feels like not long left, but then on the other hand I keep thinking urgh it's still 5 more weeks lol

I'm getting extremely uncomfortable now with hip and pelvic pain, sleeping is not really happening so i'm tired all the time. Hate complaining about such a wonderful thing but i'm really ready to meet baby now, 38+ weeks sounds good to me, please not 40+!!

Hope you're all well x


----------



## Creative

sewing cot sheets today!


----------



## The Alchemist

Ksilme - great choice ;) where I'm from, Zoey has gotten popular. Boo...but it's still a cute spunky name.

JD - get the birthing ball! I have pelvic pain enough to be on bed rest these days. What helped is the birthing ball. I used it.all day yesterday and today upon waking up, no pain! I'm happy. Pease get it! You can even use it after you have baby and use it to exercise too so it comes in handy.

Creative - that is mighty creative of you ! I wish I could sew!


----------



## Creative

The Alchemist said:


> Creative - that is mighty creative of you ! I wish I could sew!

Its easy! iron the hems and sew a straight line on the machine. It was very quick to do and cheaper than buying "proper" cot sheets.


----------



## peanutmomma

was checked yesterday bc BH are starting to hurt. High, thinned out and just over a fingertip. So I am curious if that would even be concidered dilating yet?


----------



## Pisces24

Hi all, wow been ages since ive been on here. Home stretch for us! Hope you're all keeping well x


----------



## GossipGirly

Ages since I posted! Not long left now! My due date was moved to 8th and im having a girl :) hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Babymonkey - Elizabeth would have been our LO's middle name if we had a girl too :) It was my grandma's middle name and great grandma's first name :)


----------



## elt1013

ksilme said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> I agree. Zoey is a great name. And I'm being a little bias because my dd's name is Zoey lol.
> 
> We are team blue and haven't settled on a name yet :/
> 
> Wow, not many zoeys or even zoes around these days which is why we liked it :) x
> it is a definite now, she is Zoey Patricia Elizabeth :)
> my sisters who are 16, 7 and 5 love it, the youngest gave me a present for zoëy last night - a stuffed zoë zebra from peppa pig with a a tiny hard zoë zebra up her dress as if she was pregnant, thought that was so cute and amazing, although I think that anyway because she is a gorgeous sister xxClick to expand...

Zoey is quite popular here as well, but still super cute! Good choice!


----------



## ama

Not posted in a long while but hope you are all doing well x not long now at all really


----------



## peanutmomma

hope everyone had a good weekend. I felt "off" all weekend, but I am still here. Zaya made up yesterday for moving much all last week. I feel like I have a ball between my thighs now as she is sitting so low. We shall see what this week brings I suppose.


----------



## Foxy37

Hi lladies ive also not posted here for a whilst , im due 7th . Has any one had the dreaded braxton hicks as yet ? i started getting them strongish and have had that dull ache down below (oh how i missed that from 16 years ago NOT ) lol .
I feel amazing in myself and have been pooping again now , most likely due to possibly head engaging but who knows as last week she was breech . 
Any one else having that yet ? xx


----------



## Creative

Dragged my Oh round the shops today to do the baby shop all at once. All the pads, shells, nappies, sheets, bedding etc etc etc. Why did I think doing it all at once would be sensible. My feet are like balloons, my wallet is empty and my drawers are heaving. I can't remember having this much stuff in the past. 

I have to say it's all a lot more technical these days though. All this bedding malarchy is confusing me. When do babies go into the sleeping bag things? I'm hearing so much conflicting advice I just don't know what to do.

Just got nursing bras to get in a months time and then I'm done.

Other half has been out playing with the new car seat. You should see the old one that we took to the tip. I can't believe we ever thought it was safe compared to what they are like now!


----------



## BubsMom17

Foxy37 said:


> Hi lladies ive also not posted here for a whilst , im due 7th . Has any one had the dreaded braxton hicks as yet ? i started getting them strongish and have had that dull ache down below (oh how i missed that from 16 years ago NOT ) lol .
> I feel amazing in myself and have been pooping again now , most likely due to possibly head engaging but who knows as last week she was breech .
> Any one else having that yet ? xx

Oh good lord I am been dealing with BHs since 18 weeks... HATE them! They are really strong now and accompanied once in a while with period cramps. I think things are getting revved up for sure! If I am laying down when I get them now I have to sit up, otherwise my blood pressure shoots up and I feel like I am hanging upseide down cuz my head feels like it fills up with blood! Too weird...

I know he is not engaged. At my appt last week he was still floating away in there. He flipped head down at about 33 1/2 weeks... maybe yours will get the hint soon!


----------



## jammers77

Foxy, my first BH was around the 17 week mark when I was traveling. Since then, almost anything can set one off! Apparently my uterus is very sensitive. I had a NST done today and had several BH's each time baby would make a big move. On occasion I'll have one that's significant enough to make me feel short of breath and make my back and abdomen crampy.


----------



## BubsMom17

jammers77 said:


> Foxy, my first BH was around the 17 week mark when I was traveling. Since then, almost anything can set one off! Apparently my uterus is very sensitive. I had a NST done today and had several BH's each time baby would make a big move. On occasion I'll have one that's significant enough to make me feel short of breath and make my back and abdomen crampy.

Yes, I am the same way! I swear all I have to do is think about one and it'll trigger it! My midwife says my uterus is "excitable," as she doesn't like the term "irritable." LOL...


----------



## gardenofedens

I think I've started getting bh. I feel silly not remembering what contractions feel like even though it was only 14 months ago! lol


----------



## BubsMom17

gardenofedens said:


> I think I've started getting bh. I feel silly not remembering what contractions feel like even though it was only 14 months ago! lol

I often forget that you were pregnant so not long ago. LOL... I know Abigail is very young, but it just doesn't click with me sometimes that you were seriously JUST pregnant! 

I'm sure you will remember the contractions as soon as they start! :winkwink:


----------



## peanutmomma

This Friday I will be scheduling my induction date for hopefully October 17th or 18th. OMG!! two weeks and I will be a momma


----------



## Foxy37

peanutmomma said:


> This Friday I will be scheduling my induction date for hopefully October 17th or 18th. OMG!! two weeks and I will be a momma


wowzer xx
I had my last child at 37 weeks and she just shot out lol xxx


----------



## lovehearts

wow peanut that is so soon!!


----------



## MandaAnda

jammers77 said:


> Foxy, my first BH was around the 17 week mark when I was traveling. Since then, almost anything can set one off! Apparently my uterus is very sensitive. I had a NST done today and had several BH's each time baby would make a big move. On occasion I'll have one that's significant enough to make me feel short of breath and make my back and abdomen crampy.

I'm the same but without the cramps. Mw hasn't said it's an irritable uterus, just that you feel hb more with subsequent pregnancies (never felt a single one with DS1). I do get the "lightning crotch"/"fanny daggers" though, which I never felt first time either. Ooooof! My little one was oblique and his head free two weeks ago, and this week he's 1/5 engaged and cephalic. I joked to the midwife that, if these hb and stabby cervix pains carry on, he will just fall out come labouring. She agreed! Hope I've time to fill up the pool at least! :happydance:


----------



## babymonkey18

I am a ftm and have noticed 3-4 BH, but all of them, except maybe one has been in second tri. As far as I can tell, I haven't had anymore in at least a month. So maybe mine was just due to dehydration over the summer?


----------



## BubsMom17

Babymonkey you might be getting them but not noticing them. LOTS of women don't notice them, but almost everyone gets them!

But my uterus is irritable (oh sorry... excitable)... I felt them in my first pregnancy like crazy from 20 weeks on. I had no idea what they were at first!


----------



## 2nd time

Just been for a growth scan baby girl is very little so have to have more scans only 4lb 2oz estimated weight


----------



## babymonkey18

2nd time said:


> Just been for a growth scan baby girl is very little so have to have more scans only 4lb 2oz estimated weight

How many weeks are you? some babies are just petite :) I hope everything is okay <3


----------



## 2nd time

I am 34w 5days she is 1uite small but healthy do thats what counte


----------



## peanutmomma

yeah 2nd time my LO was 4lbs. 9oz. at 34 weeks too. se is doing well


----------



## elt1013

Growth and BPP scan tomorrow. Its been a month since they have done growth, so I'm looking forward to seeing how big he is. He was almost 3 1/2 pounds a month ago at about 30 weeks!


----------



## gardenofedens

good luck elt! my next appt isn't until the 18th!! getting antsy!


----------



## Pisces24

Anyone else not sleeping? Or going asleep 10/11pm and awake by 5am ? I was even awake before 2 year old this morning... I had 32 wk appt on Monday, had UTI so just getting over that now. Not long now girls...!!


----------



## Gemie

Aww we have a sparkler! Emma96 had her little girl on the 1st October. She was due the 12th novemember. :happydance:


----------



## babymonkey18

Wow gemie, thanks for the update!!! I can't believe it's starting!!!! Lol

Pisces, I have been having horrible sleep for wks now as well. We're almost to the finish line! Sry to hear about the uti, hopefully that is going away for ya!

Afm, my crazy lo who was head down for the past 3 months decided to turn breech two days ago at 32+2 so I'm trying not to panic (but of course I am). So send prayers my way, pls! I know a c/s isn't the end of the world but I prefer to go vaginally if possible!!! I know there is still time and I will be doing lots of stretches to flip baby back over but it's still something I really didn't need on my mind!


----------



## peanutmomma

so i am not the first one to go? well, I hope and pray all is well and I bet Emma's baby is beautiful. I have BPP scan today and will be scheduling induction for Oct. 17th. That is if we make it til then. Happy 36 weeks to a few of you only 1 week til you are "full term". As for me I am so ready for baby Zaya to arrive, being so swollen DH literally has to carry me in to the loo and puking every morning. This is for the birds. I just want my baby in my arms now please


----------



## Creative

Gemie said:


> Aww we have a sparkler! Emma96 had her little girl on the 1st October. She was due the 12th novemember. :happydance:

Our first sparkler :happydance: can't wait to find out more!


----------



## gardenofedens

can't wait for pics of the first sparkler!! congrats Emma!


----------



## Creative

peanutmomma said:


> so i am not the first one to go?

Good job we didn't all put money on you!!!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Congrats Emma :)


----------



## babymonkey18

Lol creative...i love when you post. You always say the clever things that make my day better. I still think about the eggplant post you made and I laugh out loud


----------



## BubsMom17

babymonkey18 said:


> Lol creative...i love when you post. You always say the clever things that make my day better. I still think about the eggplant post you made and I laugh out loud

LOL! I think of this everytime I see an eggplant! Love it! :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

We are all getting soo close irs excitin I have just downloaded the contraction timer app cant recomend it enough especially if you a first timer


----------



## Foxy37

getting super close now ladies xx


----------



## lovehearts

Congratulations to Emma. Can't believe we have our first sparkler. 

Yay for induction date peanut, not long now. Xx


----------



## elt1013

Congrats Emma!

My boy has been head down for forever too, and I seem to have to get up to pee every hour or so, so I never get any real sleep! I had them check for a uti at my appt. earlier this week and I don't have one, so just baby's head down there I suppose! BPP and growth scan went well today. He's an estimated 5 pounds exactly and I'm feeling every ounce of it, lol!


----------



## Foxy37

My lo was breech but im sure she has turned due to babys movements .
Ive also been measuring 2 /3 weeks bigger so im hoping that next friday they will send me for a scan to check her growth and position .
I just want to get to 37 weeks and then she can come xx


----------



## gardenofedens

I'd love to get to 37, but I'll be happy just to get to 36 since that's when DD came! I think once I get past when DD came at 36+2 I'll be super antsy to not be pregnant anymore though!


----------



## Foxy37

gardenofedens said:


> I'd love to get to 37, but I'll be happy just to get to 36 since that's when DD came! I think once I get past when DD came at 36+2 I'll be super antsy to not be pregnant anymore though!


XX:happydance:


----------



## peanutmomma

induction date scheduled for October 13th 9 days wow


----------



## elt1013

October 13 is my Birthday:)


----------



## peanutmomma

so they checked cervix today and now I am bleeding? Not sure if it is irritation from the cervix check or what. BH are harsh and lots of pressure. 
Just wanted to share!


----------



## 2nd time

peanutmomma said:


> so they checked cervix today and now I am bleeding? Not sure if it is irritation from the cervix check or what. BH are harsh and lots of pressure.
> Just wanted to share!

Things could be moving already have you rung you midwife


----------



## peanutmomma

2nd time said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> so they checked cervix today and now I am bleeding? Not sure if it is irritation from the cervix check or what. BH are harsh and lots of pressure.
> Just wanted to share!
> 
> Things could be moving already have you rung you midwifeClick to expand...


I see a high risk team of Doctors I don't have the pleasure of a midwife due to my Diabetes. But, I was told to monitor and if I get real contractions that take my breathe away to call back. So, I will just have to wait and see. It is only when I wipe now, SORRY TMI, so I guess irritation.


----------



## elt1013

I've had bleeding a few times, also only when I wipe and was told in my case, it's basically no big deal unless I have to wear a liner or something. I don't remember any bleeding with my DD though...


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats on your induction date Peanut, hope everything is alright with the bleeding


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats Emma, hope mum and baby are well.

8 days Peanut - that's so close.

Can't quite believe i'm 36 weeks already with a week to go till full term!! I'm ready though, so as soon as baby is, I can't wait!


----------



## saphiresky

Pisces24 said:


> Anyone else not sleeping? Or going asleep 10/11pm and awake by 5am ? I was even awake before 2 year old this morning... I had 32 wk appt on Monday, had UTI so just getting over that now. Not long now girls...!!

Oh yes - the last 2 weeks has gotten increasing harder to sleep - uncomfy, needing the loo, or just wide awake..

35wks tomorrow for me, gave my 4 weeks maternity leave notice yesterday... might be a bit ambitious working till 1st nov (due on the 11th) but whats the worst that can happen? I go into labour an cant go to work the next day.. oh what a shame hehehehe - I dont want to be waiting around at home with nothing much to do, might as well get paid whilst waiting for baby to arrive... 

Congratulations to Emma on your baby arriving - hope all is going well xxx


----------



## peanutmomma

36 weeks today and only 7 til I am scheduled to become a mommy!! Think I lost the rest of my plug today. TMI but spotted all weekend and now today dark yellow mucus. 
Think maybe having early contractions


----------



## elt1013

peanutmomma said:


> 36 weeks today and only 7 til I am scheduled to become a mommy!! Think I lost the rest of my plug today. TMI but spotted all weekend and now today dark yellow mucus.
> Think maybe having early contractions

I hope you reported the mucus to your doctors. I was told to report any yellow or greenish discharge immediately because it could be meconium (baby's first poo), especially if you are having contractions.


----------



## babymonkey18

Guys keep peanut and baby Zaya in your thoughts and prayers...not sure if anything is happening, but last I heard from her she was heading into hospital because she's pretty sure to be having real labor contractions!!! 

Anxiously waiting to hear from her <3


----------



## elt1013

babymonkey18 said:


> Guys keep peanut and baby Zaya in your thoughts and prayers...not sure if anything is happening, but last I heard from her she was heading into hospital because she's pretty sure to be having real labor contractions!!!
> 
> Anxiously waiting to hear from her <3

I thought her last post sounded like it could be it! Glad she's at least being checked out if nothing else! Could be baby #2, right?


----------



## Creative

babymonkey18 said:


> Guys keep peanut and baby Zaya in your thoughts and prayers...not sure if anything is happening, but last I heard from her she was heading into hospital because she's pretty sure to be having real labor contractions!!!
> 
> Anxiously waiting to hear from her <3

Do keep us upto date with any news.


----------



## JDH1982

Thinking of you Peanut xx


----------



## Foxy37

How exciting, good luck peanut xxxxx


----------



## lovehearts

good luck peanut!! xx


----------



## babymonkey18

Saw a msg from her at 3am her time saying, "Still at hospital gave me BP meds Zaya doesn't like contractions. If all goes well home tomorrow. If not, c section tonight. TTYL."

Sooo.....baby ?!?!!!! It's hard to know exactly what that means, like go home with zaya tomor? Or they lower her bp and stop contractions and she goes home to cook longer?
Ahhh I'm dying lol


----------



## Foxy37

Not sure either but I don't think they stop contractions from 36 weeks? xx


----------



## babymonkey18

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing!!! But also hard to know if they'd send her home so soon if the baby came early?


----------



## Foxy37

It will depend on how baby is. One lady last week gave birth at 35 weeks and went home the next day. Are we all ok today? I've been starving hungry. It's weird counting down all the ladies now. After peanut who is next? X


----------



## 2nd time

I am still convinced mine will be early but now I know she has iugr I hope she stays put for a little while


----------



## babymonkey18

I'm doing well. 33 wks today. Just had my appt with mw. Checked to see baby head down, wooo!!! Less than a wk ago baby was breech so I'm glad s/he flipped back down. I don't wanna be stressed about that, ha! Loved hearing the heart beat. That will never ever get old. :)


----------



## Foxy37

Its all amazing isnt it , im glad baby is head down that's good news. I have my appointment Friday to see if our little lady is head down now . Personally i feel like she keeps somersaulting so will have to see xx 
Also ive been measuring 2/3 weeks bigger so im going to push for a growth scan if this is the case xx


----------



## BubsMom17

Hey all! Update on Peanut, Tower6 posted this on the bumps page:

Hi girls. I was going to update here and on the Nov sparklers thread but I don't have a link back to that one but my twinnie (peanutmomma) will have a baby today for sure!!! She was in being monitored all night and she just called to tell me that they are watching zaya and going to try pitocin but if her heart rate drops down to 60 then they will do a csection. So lets all pray she can have a safe induction. Csection or not though she will be here today!!! So exciting!!!! 

Love you peanut!!


----------



## Angeltk42

wow!!! GO ZAYA!!! WAITING ON EDGE OF SEAT!!


----------



## Gemie

Good luck Kelly!! Thinking of you :)


----------



## Foxy37

wow keep us posted xxxxx


----------



## JDH1982

Good luck, waiting on the news of another sparkler already! xx


----------



## babymonkey18

UPDATE
Tower: And peanut will be delivering vaginally zaya took well to the pitocin so she gets to go ahead with the birth plan yay!!


----------



## saphiresky

Good luck peanut and baby zaya!


----------



## ama

GL peanut ,very exciting x


----------



## Dazed125

I'm beyond excited, good luck Peanut and Zaya x


----------



## grich2011

Getting excited hearing about these babies coming. I had an appointment today and dr said baby is head down 70% effaced and dilated to a 1 hopefully something happens sooner than later :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Can't wait for more updates about Peanut and Baby Zaya!!

Grich - sounds like you're getting ready too! :)

My next appt still isn't for another 11 days; I hate that my appts are still only every 4 weeks!! Getting so antsy!!


----------



## teacup22

Oh gosh! I've missed loads!
Sorry! Moving house, no internet etc.
Our first sparkler... Congratulations Emma! :happydance: 
Omg peanut, good luck can't believe Zaya will be here soon.
Hope everyone else is ok....
Off to read what I've missed :(


----------



## lovehearts

I hope we get an update on peanut soon, I have been thinking about her.

Congrats on the Move teacup!! xx


----------



## babymonkey18

Me too! I havent heard anything new....hopefully she's with Zaya and they are just bonding and resting :)


----------



## babymonkey18

Heard from the beautiful Tower6! Latest update a few min ago...

" Hi I just talked to her, she is now on an oxytocin drip and dilated to a 4. So she's just playing the waiting game now. I will keep u updated too!"

hopefully tower will be joining back on this thread so we can not only be updated on peanut but also with her own pregnancy :)


----------



## Creative

I've been out for the day and only just got back. First check was to see if our next little sparkler had been born. Hopefully by the morning!!]


----------



## Creative

oooo that's nice to see. I'm not an ornage squash any more. (progress!!!):thumbup:


----------



## BubsMom17

Creative - Yay for no more squash... but be prepared... you'll be a honeydew FOREVER! I'm ready for my ticker to say, "Baby'S NOW the size of an... ACTUAL BABY!"


----------



## Foxy37

Is there still no news? xx


----------



## teacup22

Also stalking for news!!


----------



## cassafrass

hey girls .. we have no updates on peanut mama .. we are allllll on the edges of our seats !! as soon as we hear we'll let ya'll know !!


----------



## JDH1982

Hope all is well and you have your beautiful baby Peanut. Can't wait to see piccy's x


----------



## miss_kseniya

No more news yet from Peanut and Zaya? Exciting to think the babies are starting to arrive already. My little man head down and is 1/5 engaged at 34+5 which is good news as midwife said he unlikely to unengage now (first baby). I did think my bump had dropped ever so slightly as the kicks to my ribs were not quite as high as before.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Foxy37

I'm all good here although had pains this afternoon but think it's the start of that 4 week is it or isn't it, the one where you think it could be or couldn't be and you end up going over lol xx


----------



## babymonkey18

miss_kseniya said:


> No more news yet from Peanut and Zaya? Exciting to think the babies are starting to arrive already. My little man head down and is 1/5 engaged at 34+5 which is good news as midwife said he unlikely to unengage now (first baby). I did think my bump had dropped ever so slightly as the kicks to my ribs were not quite as high as before.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok xx

Great news for you!!! :D Good job, baby!

Still no news about peanut! I'm trying not to obsess over it....lol! :wacko: :haha: :baby:


----------



## Gemie

Thanks to some nosey Facebook stalkers, naming no names *ahem* Zoe :winkwink:

Baby zaya was born yesterday at 1.13pm weighing 5lb 4 

Congrats Kelly and joe!!! Can't wait for pics and birth story xx


----------



## JDH1982

Gemie said:


> Thanks to some nosey Facebook stalkers, naming no names *ahem* Zoe :winkwink:
> 
> Baby zaya was born yesterday at 1.13pm weighing 5lb 4
> 
> Congrats Kelly and joe!!! Can't wait for pics and birth story xx

Aww another sparkler :happydance:, congrats and so glad everything went well :thumbup:


----------



## Foxy37

excellent news xx


----------



## ama

Wow already 2 sparklers ! Congrats peanut on your little girl xx


----------



## teacup22

Congratulations Kelly!! Can't wait to see pictures :)


----------



## teacup22

I want my baby nowwww! My bump buddy has hers :hissy:


----------



## Foxy37

WOWZER so who is ment to be next ?? And how many are left of our list from the beggining as a few babys have arrived early xx


----------



## Foxy37

November sparklers 2013 due dates 


1st
Tower6 
bebbe
Loraloo 
Bubsmom17 
Angeltk42 


2nd
Squarecrisps
Cryssie11 

3rd
Teacup22 
Glitterdiva
bunnyg82
Peanutmomma (Baby arrived yippee)

4th
acrossthepond
Willowfleur
Kdk24
Gemie 

5th
Zowiey 
TandB
Rockinmomtobe
Ivyeffer 
thayet
lewsmom 
Ema 8

6th
LadyMacBeth
Brz04 
Foxy37
MandaAnda 
rachael872211

7th
2nd time 
Welsh mtb
CaseyBaby718
Lovehearts 

8th
Storked
Kate_live
steph.
Babysargent1
Angelserenity

9th
Married2012
berniegroves
saphiresky 
SmileyShazza
cassafrass

10th
Lotuspetals
jamontoast
natclifton
megz143x
luna_19
grich2011 
brinib 

11th

12th
Emma93 
Mimomma 
GossipGirly
babysaa
pa2k84 

13th
Nina83n
Happypregnant
Exceited4First
Babycakes29

14th
Wanabe mum
camocutie2006
platinumvague 

15th
missjennakate 
miss_kseniya 

16th
flowermum 
missl1
elt1013 

17th
Hannahgemini
southernbound 
laura3103 

18th
gardenofedens 

19th
stephaniexx
Pisces24

20th

21st
happycloud

22nd
tegasgirl
Mojitogirly
Dazed125 

23rd

24th
mama.luv
Scarlett P
littletobyj

25th
ciaramoy 
rachelleigh
jammers77 
babymonkey18 

26th
cat81
creative 

27th

28th
3boys 

29th 

30th
ama


Ksilme 
Nanaki 
BuddyIV


----------



## Foxy37

i know ive not done it great but can we all edit this to see who is still here and who has been lucky to meet baby early xx


----------



## JDH1982

I still need adding to this list for the 2nd Nov x


----------



## teacup22

It's getting far too real.... I'll be nearly at due date by the time it's November.... And that's only 22 days away!


----------



## Foxy37

I just copied and pasted it JDH if you do the same and add who ever you know has had there sparkler early xxx


----------



## Foxy37

teacup22 said:


> It's getting far too real.... I'll be nearly at due date by the time it's November.... And that's only 22 days away!

 I know I can not believe how quick its going. I had my last at 37 weeks and as much as I know the longer little one stays in she will gain extra I wouldn't mind if she showed up sooner. I feel happier being 36 weeks now as it could happen from now - 5 weeks time eek xxx


----------



## ama

I can't believe my little one will be here nov 13th . There's a lot more sparklers due before me but it's till such a shock. Time is flying. :( <3


----------



## teacup22

Foxy37 said:


> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> It's getting far too real.... I'll be nearly at due date by the time it's November.... And that's only 22 days away!
> 
> I know I can not believe how quick its going. I had my last at 37 weeks and as much as I know the longer little one stays in she will gain extra I wouldn't mind if she showed up sooner. I feel happier being 36 weeks now as it could happen from now - 5 weeks time eek xxxClick to expand...

Ahhh! DS was born at 39+4 so pretty much due date...
So I could have an October baby! 
I'm sure I'll be overdue this time just because everyone says I'll be early again! :haha:


----------



## Foxy37

teacup22 said:


> Foxy37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup22 said:
> 
> 
> It's getting far too real.... I'll be nearly at due date by the time it's November.... And that's only 22 days away!
> 
> I know I can not believe how quick its going. I had my last at 37 weeks and as much as I know the longer little one stays in she will gain extra I wouldn't mind if she showed up sooner. I feel happier being 36 weeks now as it could happen from now - 5 weeks time eek xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh! DS was born at 39+4 so pretty much due date...
> So I could have an October baby!
> I'm sure I'll be overdue this time just because everyone says I'll be early again! :haha:Click to expand...

I reckon Il be late also as I feel so well. Out of all my pregnancies this has been the best. I'm 39 and think it makes a big difference. I did have nausea till 33 weeks but apart from that I've felt amazing xxx


----------



## Foxy37

Has any one started epo or rlt? X


----------



## babymonkey18

The only other sparkler baby that has arrived that I have heard of is emma93 :)

There are a lot of ppl missing from that list that have joined the group in the past few months, as well.

Before we know it, we're gonna be flooded with lo's! <3 esp since the list seems to be early november heavy


----------



## babymonkey18

Foxy37 said:


> Has any one started epo or rlt? X

My midwife advisedme not to start rlt until 36 wks but I know quite a few who have started around 33. not sure if I'll do epo. What about you? :)


----------



## Creative

rlt ? raspberry leaf tea
epo???????


----------



## Foxy37

Epo = evening primrose oil xx


----------



## teacup22

Planning on starting RLT And EPO today actually :)


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm drinking RLT when I remember. Some women have it throughout pregnancy. Remember, it doesn't induce labour. It's a uterine tonic, so it's meant to make contractions more efficient when they start (not actually start them off). I drank it the first time, and I'd say my contractions were pretty efficient, as my first baby was born after a labour of under eight hours.

As for EPO, I'm not using it this time, as it's been linked to PROM (prolonged rupture of membranes), which is when your waters break and labour doesn't start for a long time. When that happens, "they" worry about infection and often want to induce you if labour doesn't start after a certain point (of course, you would have the option to decline induction and monitor for signs of infection, but women often get told "we have to do xyz" instead of being given options).
Edited to add a link to an article that discusses studies: https://vbacfacts.com/2012/11/13/evening-primrose-oil-dont-use-it-if-you-are-pregnant/


----------



## teacup22

MandaAnda said:


> I'm drinking RLT when I remember. Some women have it throughout pregnancy. Remember, it doesn't induce labour. It's a uterine tonic, so it's meant to make contractions more efficient when they start (not actually start them off). I drank it the first time, and I'd say my contractions were pretty efficient, as my first baby was born after a labour of under eight hours.
> 
> As for EPO, I'm not using it this time, as it's been linked to PROM (prolonged rupture of membranes), which is when your waters break and labour doesn't start for a long time. When that happens, "they" worry about infection and often want to induce you if labour doesn't start after a certain point (of course, you would have the option to decline induction and monitor for signs of infection, but women often get told "we have to do xyz" instead of being given options).
> Edited to add a link to an article that discusses studies: https://vbacfacts.com/2012/11/13/evening-primrose-oil-dont-use-it-if-you-are-pregnant/

Interesting.... My waters broke a while before my contractions started with my son (12 hrs) but I was in full blown labour after that!
Not sure wether to take it or not now!


----------



## Foxy37

I'm going to try them both as my waters are always delayed in going and have to be broken. I have my 36 week check tomorrow and may get a scan booked dependant on baby's size and position xx


----------



## teacup22

I'm not too worried about it as I went into labour anyway last time :) 
My midwife mentioned a scan as she wasn't sure if baby was breech, I don't think she is as I have feet in my ribs but I've not heard anything....
Guess I'll find out on Monday at my appt. Would be reassuring to know she's in the right position etc :) 
Has your baby been breech Foxy?


----------



## Foxy37

teacup22 said:


> I'm not too worried about it as I went into labour anyway last time :)
> My midwife mentioned a scan as she wasn't sure if baby was breech, I don't think she is as I have feet in my ribs but I've not heard anything....
> Guess I'll find out on Monday at my appt. Would be reassuring to know she's in the right position etc :)
> Has your baby been breech Foxy?

Yes she has been breech and is measuring 3 weeks ahead so I will push for a growth scan due to a prolapsed uterus and really not wanting any damage done down there. I'm determined to have ecv if she is breech still xxx


----------



## MandaAnda

I just don't want to have to argue with them over anything more than necessary. I did discuss all eventualities with the Supervisor of Midwives, and about PROM I'd said I'd opt for expectant management (monitor for infection) anyway and wouldn't be induced if there were no signs. If early, bags can reseal, and waters do continue to be produced as it is. But I just don't want another midwife getting a bee in her bonnet about something.

I had my forewaters broken with my first, as I had heavy meconium when my hindwaters broke. It was the only intervention I allowed. I'll not have my waters broken this time if they don't go on their own before labour though. I remember how much harder labour became once they were broken, so I'll take that cushion all I can. ;) I think it'd be amazing for baby to be born in the caul as well. It's so rare these days.

Foxy, if baby is breech, some mums swear by reflexology, acupuncture, or moxibustion to get baby to turn (much more comfy than if you get to the point of an ECV). The website www.spinningbabies.com have some positions you can try as well. And then there's always the option of delivering vaginal breech if baby insists on staying bum down. (I know I'd prefer it to a section if this little pickle decides to flip.) xx


----------



## peanutmomma

Zaya Mae Dreher
Born Tuesday October 08, 2013'
Weighed 5lbs. 4 oz.
Length 17 and 3/4 inches
:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-08 00.33.13.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 16









2013-10-09 02.21.23.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## teacup22

Hope you are both doing well Peanut? 
She's beautiful x


----------



## JDH1982

Gorgeous Peanut, hope you're both doing well xx


----------



## elt1013

Congrats Peanut!


----------



## BubsMom17

I started drinking the RLT at 34 weeks, one cup a day, and have increased to 3 cups a day as recommended on the box. I started 1000 mgs of EPO this week when I hit 36 weeks, and will increase to 2000 mgs tomorrow (at 37 weeks).

With my son, I was in early labor for 5-6 days (dilated 1-2 cms with uncomfy, but irregular contractions). My water broke at home (like the movie style GUSH) and real labor started IMMEDIATELY. I was 4 cms by the time I got to the hospital and had him almost 5 hours later, with pushing through only 3 contraction cyles. I am not too worried about my water breaking early and labor not starting. I am already have contractions interspersed with Braxton-Hicks. I wonder if I will have an October Pumpkin instead of a November Sparkler! Eeek! (My due date is Nov 1st).


----------



## Foxy37

Peanut she is Beutifull absolutally Beutifull xxxx


----------



## babymonkey18

Bubs....i'm still guessing oct 22!!


----------



## BubsMom17

Thank Babymonkey! The thought of going until 41 weeks kills me... I just couldn't!


----------



## miss_kseniya

I said it on facebook but will say it on here too......beautiful pics of you and Baby Zaya Peanut. Can't believe we've had 2 sparklers already and now Tara/Angel said she may having her little girlie next Friday too!

Exciting times :)


----------



## teacup22

Congrats to the 'term' ladies today! :happydance:


----------



## Angeltk42

Blood work came back ok so as long as 24 hour urine comes back ok my induction is on for 10/18!!!!! :) Unless someone goes into labor before me or this LO decides to come on her own sooner I'll probably be the next sparkler to have her LO.... ACK!!! So exciting!! :) 

I guess the November sparklers are turning into October pumpkins one by one! :)


----------



## peanutmomma

well of course Angel/ Tara will have Amanda next week we need some girls to coordinate this sparkler party and they took the initiative to come early and get ready LOL


----------



## teacup22

Went for monitoring today after having brown discharge.
She said probably my show/plug and baby's hb was fine....
Regular contractions were showing on monitor but she shrugged them off and now I have them with awful back pain! 
Going to try sleep, I'll cry if I have this for weeks :(


----------



## Foxy37

Hi ladies i had my 36 week check today and my naughty little princess is either transverse or breech so tomorrow i have the consultant and a possible scan .
I felt she was transverse due to my tummy shape and the way she moves xx


----------



## jammers77

teacup, I'm sorry you've been feeling poorly!! Hopefully it's just things ripening up and you'll have a few days of reprieve between episodes.

Foxy, sorry to hear little one has possibly gone transverse or breech. Hope she turns soon!


----------



## JDH1982

Aww teacup hope you feel better and baby makes an early appearance! 

Sorry to hear baby has turned foxy, still time for them to turn back thought. Got fingers crossed for you.

So i'm full term today! So excited. Can't wait to meet my rainbow now, I've waited sooo long and now baby could be here any day!!!


----------



## Foxy37

How exciting jd full term wowzer xxxxx


----------



## teacup22

:happydance: happy 37 weeks JD!
Feeling awful today, some back ache but no real contractions, feel so sick and shakey :(


----------



## Foxy37

Baby is head down yippeeeeeeeeeee xxxx Off to celebrate with a suprise lunch for my eldest who is 21 on Monday woop woop xxx


----------



## teacup22

Great news Foxy!!! Enjoy your lunch x


----------



## Foxy37

Also any idea regarding my notes saying 4/5ths? ? ? Is this a good sign. She is cephalic also xx


----------



## babymonkey18

Foxy37 said:


> Also any idea regarding my notes saying 4/5ths? ? ? Is this a good sign. She is cephalic also xx

I could be wrong, but that might have to do with engagement. I think it means the baby's head is starting to engage in the pelvis, but it is still kinda high. I think 0/5 is full engagement...so yes this sounds like good news...baby is getting ready to lock-and-load for arrival! :D Yay for head-first! <3


----------



## JDH1982

Foxy37 said:


> Also any idea regarding my notes saying 4/5ths? ? ? Is this a good sign. She is cephalic also xx

Yeah, cephalic means head down and mine was 3/5ths last time and midwife said that means, there is 2/5ths in my pelvis as she could feel 3/5ths of the head still.

0/5th's is fully engaged! We're going in the right direction! :happydance:


----------



## MandaAnda

Nope, 5/5 is fully engaged. ;) So, their transverse/breech worry may have actually been that she's down so far that they couldn't palpate her head well. After the first baby, they can bob in and out of the pelvis (some babies don't engage until labour), but as long as she stays head down, that's brilliant! xx


----------



## JDH1982

MandaAnda said:


> Nope, 5/5 is fully engaged. ;) So, their transverse/breech worry may have actually been that she's down so far that they couldn't palpate her head well. After the first baby, they can bob in and out of the pelvis (some babies don't engage until labour), but as long as she stays head down, that's brilliant! xx

My midwife said they go by 0/5th's is fully engaged, as they cannot feel anymore of the head. But she did say that some do it the opposite way round. However, from googling, it seems that more do measure it the way mine do. You'd have to ask yours Foxy.

Yours must be different to mine Manda :thumbup:


----------



## MandaAnda

I must have a backwards one then. ;) My baby was 1/5 engaged nearly two weeks ago, and they said he was just in. Bump has dropped loads now, and between that and the winching apart of the pelvis feeling, I know he's further in. I thought it was the "station" thing that was backwards. Sorry to be of no help in the end, Foxy.


----------



## Foxy37

ha ha its ok ladies thank you any way , i should know really as its my 4th but it was such a long time ago.
Had a super day with my gorgeous neices and nephews and grandchildren for my daughters 21st xxx


----------



## gardenofedens

so excited for all of you and getting so antsy to hold my baby boy!!! 34+5 for me today


----------



## Foxy37

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=4...inciples%2FNormal_labour_C57_C76.html;414;213


----------



## MandaAnda

Those first few show "stations", which is what I mentioned. It's in positive and negative and is a different measurement to the 1-5/5 engaged.


----------



## babymonkey18

Sry I've been bad at responding to posts but I've been keeping up with the thread! 

I'm so excited for how far along we all are! So happy we've made it this far and pray for healthy bubbas until they are in our arms (and of course still healthy then! but at least we can keep our eyes on them...too bad there is no window into the uterus although that might be kinda freaky! ha!)

So many little ones on their way! Can't wait for this thread to pick up even more ;)

Things are good for me. I'm just shy of 34 weeks so still expecting a while to wait. Trying to take in these last moments with no kids...it's really impossible to understand how much things are about to change for the rest of my life! I'm super excited, though. I am having the typical aches and pains, but I know we all are. My only complaint is not getting sleep. It's not even because of peeing (although that definitely keeps me up) but I pretty much can fall asleep easily for bed initially, then wake up a few hours later (literally 2-3) and then am up the rest of the night. So that's taking a toll, but as many have advised me, it's just my body preparing me to be up constantly with a LO, I suppose! ;) :haha:


----------



## teacup22

:happydance: full term today but feeling it! Bleugh!
Hurry up babyyy :)


----------



## lovehearts

Happy full term teacup. Hope little miss makes an appearance soon. 

I can't believe we will all have babies soon. I'm struggling to believe that in a few weeks I'll actually have a new born :wacko:


----------



## Foxy37

<3 not long now Yipeeeee. I like counting the days xx


----------



## teacup22

lovehearts said:


> Happy full term teacup. Hope little miss makes an appearance soon.
> 
> I can't believe we will all have babies soon. I'm struggling to believe that in a few weeks I'll actually have a new born :wacko:

Thanks! 
I thought the same this morning! It's just sunk in now that I'm going to have another child and a teeny newborn :cloud9:


----------



## teacup22

Foxy I did like counting the days but once it gets under 20 I'm going to be panicking! 
We've not got our crib yet because mothercare ballsed up :cry:


----------



## babymonkey18

Lol teacup...only one more day for you then before the freak out ;)

Congrats, full term!!! do you have any feeling of baby coming soon...before due date?


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats on full term teacup!! It's all so exciting. I can't wait to see everyone's piccy's and to share my own xx


----------



## Foxy37

Im feeling odd today and slept amazingly well , hmm could it be a sign or is it wishfull thinking lol .
Bit of an achy belly and feel like i want to clean the house . We done litter picking today with our neighbors so a bit of walking was done and some gagging due to some grusome findings lol xx


----------



## teacup22

No freak out! The lady in Mothercare found one in the back and DH is building it as I type :happydance:
I'm not sure if she will be early I think around due date but I'm so uncomfy and getting contractions, my mum said that se was like that the entire last month though :( 
DS was a couple of days early so I think she will be a very October baby :)


----------



## Foxy37

How many cups of rasberry leaf tea are you ladys drinking , must admit i really like it as usually drink orange and honey to ease conjestion so this is bliss . Ive also started on epo capsules any one else ? xx


----------



## saphiresky

Had my baby shower today! Feeling the love from my friends and family. So many gifts, its still hard to believe I will hav a little someone to fit into all these clothes. And use all these baby things with... Best get started on the washing of it all soon. Well after the house gets another clean first. 36 wks for me tomorrow. 3wks of work. All things counting down till d-day now. Lots of things to keep me occupied between times.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Can't believe so many ladies are now full-term and there are only a few short weeks left to go!

I think we finally have everything we need for baby now, apart from a baby monitor (which we'll get once he moves into his own room or we start putting him down for naps on his own) and the snacks for hospital bag. Just waiting for the last couple of bits to be delivered tomorrow (bath, moses basket sheets and bath/room/head thermometers). It still seems surreal to me that I have all this baby stuff around the house and a huge belly which kicks and prods me, and that it's actually a baby. Not sure it will truly sink in until he is nuzzled into my arms !


----------



## lovehearts

Foxy37 said:


> How many cups of rasberry leaf tea are you ladys drinking , must admit i really like it as usually drink orange and honey to ease conjestion so this is bliss . Ive also started on epo capsules any one else ? xx

I am taking the RLT capsules as I cant stand the taste of the tea :haha: I am only on 1 a day at the moment as I only started them on saturday, Will up to 2 a day on Thursday (full term) Then up again in another few days/week. Im not actually taking EPO. I know some people insert it vaginally too dont they. 

I actually packed my hospital bags at the weekend. I am missing a few things but they can be shoved in nearer the time. The main bulk is done.

Also, UK Ladies, I got a good deal on a breast pump yesterday. I got the medela mini electric in kiddicare, they price matched babies r us and took 25% of the difference off, so i got it for under £39 and it is normally £70! Bargain hey. Almost half price!! Even the lady at the counter was impressed :rofl: 

xx


----------



## peanutmomma

congrats to full term mommas. i myself hope to bring Zaya home today


----------



## Creative

peanutmomma said:


> i myself hope to bring Zaya home today

That would be brilliant news!


----------



## teacup22

Miss K - it's weird isn't it... We set up the crib in our bedroom and it still doesn't feel real! 
Lovehearts - that's a total bargain! 
Peanut - great news about Zaya! 

It's funny some days I can't wait for her to be here and then today I feel really unprepared! :haha: 
Had midwife appt and discussed birth plan, then next time I see her I'll be 39 weeks.... DS was born in week 39! :ignore:


----------



## Foxy37

fantastic news about zaya xxx


----------



## babymonkey18

Foxy37 said:


> How many cups of rasberry leaf tea are you ladys drinking , must admit i really like it as usually drink orange and honey to ease conjestion so this is bliss . Ive also started on epo capsules any one else ? xx

Sry I replied to this on my phone the other day but it must not have gone through!


Good question about how much...I am curious as well! How much are you drinking?
I am going to start the tea at 36 weeks, probably 2 cups a day. Will prob increase to 3-4 at 38 weeks. :) This is all based off of my midwife's recommendation and what I've researched.
As for EPO, I am going to take it orally starting at 37 weeks. :)


----------



## Foxy37

yes ive been taking 2 cups a day since 36 weeks and have just upped the dose of epo to 1000 a day xx


----------



## teacup22

Really bad back pain coming in waves..... I bet it'll fizzle out again :(


----------



## gardenofedens

35 weeks down and 35 days left to go! 7 days until I'm as far along as I was with DD when I went into labor. 9 days left until I delivered her. 13 days until the day I've guessed I'll delivery (10/27). 14 days left until I'm full term! WOOHOOO!


----------



## Foxy37

ive been getting braxton hicks this evening and keep thinking is it or isnt it lol xx


----------



## saphiresky

Another sparkler born, congratulations Steph!


----------



## Creative

saphiresky said:


> Another sparkler born, congratulations Steph!

have i missed something?


----------



## saphiresky

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2032133-im-labour-36-4-shes-here.html

Steph announced on 3rd tri


----------



## 2nd time

Been for my g4owth scan baby has grown quit alot so I might just go for a run to start things off


----------



## teacup22

Had my presentation scan yesterday ad he was head down so I'm all ready for labour now! :) 
Got a few nice pictures too! Her leg and foot :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## teacup22

Anyone know how peanut and Zaya are getting on?


----------



## babymonkey18

teacup22 said:


> Anyone know how peanut and Zaya are getting on?

They are doing great! Zaya had been home with mommy for a few days now, and is breast feeding well!!! :) peanut's kitty also really loves the baby and will sleep at her feet. I'm sure peanut can give a better update herself lol but just wanted to let everyone know they are well.


----------



## Foxy37

teacup22 said:


> Had my presentation scan yesterday ad he was head down so I'm all ready for labour now! :)
> Got a few nice pictures too! Her leg and foot :haha:

How amazing is that picture xxx


----------



## lovehearts

Glad your scan went well teacup. 

Lovely to hear peanut and Zaya are doing great. 

Term for me today! 

Xx


----------



## Foxy37

Term for me also yipppeeee


----------



## peanutmomma

:baby::baby::baby:
Sorry Ladies, been busy LOL. We are doing just fine. She is a stinky butt, but that is good right? LOL
I think she is getting ready for a growth srurt as she ate every hour last night. I am barely producing enough Breast milk in my opinion. We have to suppliment her with high iron formula per the docs bc she was premmie. So when Daddy feeds her that at 5 am I pump. I just learned to pump after she tries to Breast feed as I didn't realize your breast could still be fuller than you think. So, it is alearning experience. Here are some pics
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-14 22.11.01.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 9









2013-10-12 05.08.34.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Creative

she looks so beautiful and tiny. enjoy her!


----------



## teacup22

peanutmomma said:


> :baby::baby::baby:
> Sorry Ladies, been busy LOL. We are doing just fine. She is a stinky butt, but that is good right? LOL
> I think she is getting ready for a growth srurt as she ate every hour last night. I am barely producing enough Breast milk in my opinion. We have to suppliment her with high iron formula per the docs bc she was premmie. So when Daddy feeds her that at 5 am I pump. I just learned to pump after she tries to Breast feed as I didn't realize your breast could still be fuller than you think. So, it is alearning experience. Here are some pics

Beautiful!!!


----------



## JDH1982

Beautiful Peanut xx


----------



## babymonkey18

Awww Peanut that binkie looks so big on her! <3 <3 :baby:

Congrats on the full term ladies!!! AHHHH You're next ;)

I love that scan pic...what a nice leg! hehe <3 ;)


----------



## 2nd time

Well its term for me so just walked up the big hill to the shops with a double buggie and a toddler lets see if that starts anything


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Just wanted to give a quick update: My LO is a girl. :D So mod can definitely add a little girl stork to my name.


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi ladies!

I've MIA as I've been off work and it's harder to get online while taking care of three year and prepping for baby than it is to get online at work!

38 weeks here! I had my son at 38 + 4, so hopefully things will happen soon. I hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## peanutmomma

much love to angel/ Tara she is being induced today


----------



## teacup22

Hope it all goes ok for her!


----------



## Foxy37

what a little dear xxx


----------



## Tower6

Hi ladies!!!!!! I found my way back, thnx baby monkey for the link. Hope little miss Charlie and I can be sparklers still, although I'm sure most of us early edd mama's will be going in October ;) I am impatiently awaiting this lo's arrival! Come on baby its time to meet ur family :) if she holds on until Saturday she will share daddy's birthday :)


----------



## teacup22

38 weeks!! Nothing happening here, just tired and achey after a night of false labour :cry:
I really wish id have nothing until it was real labour! So tiring!
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Creative

Tower, it's great to have you back!
:flower:


----------



## lovehearts

Sorry you have false labour teacup. It must be so frustrating! Happy 38 weeks. 

Nothing going on here either but I don't expect it. I have a feeling ill be overdue. X


----------



## elt1013

Anyone heard from Angel yet?


----------



## Angeltk42

Friday I went in for an induction that failed and ended in a c-section! I personally think the induction wasn't given enough time but what do I know. Baby Amanda arrived at 7:05pm (central) on 10/18 weighing 7lbs 15oz! I was scared out of my mind of a c section but in the end it went very well although Amanda popped some lung vessels with her first breath and had to go to NICU then because of my GD her lungs weren't as mature as they should have been so with that combo she needed to be put on a ventilator. So far all other tests are good just her breathing is a little difficult. She did great though her first 24 hours of life she needed 100% dependency on vent to only 58% within a few hours. She is adorable! I will update everyone on her progress! But although I'm scared I know she is going to be 100% perfect she just needed a little help breathing! ;) xoxox prayers and good vibes welcome!


----------



## Gemie

teacup22 said:


> 38 weeks!! Nothing happening here, just tired and achey after a night of false labour :cry:
> I really wish id have nothing until it was real labour! So tiring!
> Hope everyone else is ok x

I'm with you!! :grr:


----------



## elt1013

Angeltk42 said:


> Friday I went in for an induction that failed and ended in a c-section! I personally think the induction wasn't given enough time but what do I know. Baby Amanda arrived at 7:05pm (central) on 10/18 weighing 7lbs 15oz! I was scared out of my mind of a c section but in the end it went very well although Amanda popped some lung vessels with her first breath and had to go to NICU then because of my GD her lungs weren't as mature as they should have been so with that combo she needed to be put on a ventilator. So far all other tests are good just her breathing is a little difficult. She did great though her first 24 hours of life she needed 100% dependency on vent to only 58% within a few hours. She is adorable! I will update everyone on her progress! But although I'm scared I know she is going to be 100% perfect she just needed a little help breathing! ;) xoxox prayers and good vibes welcome!

Congrats! 

And wow, she would have been really big in 2 more weeks! Is that why the induction so early? 
I also have GD, but they won't induce or do a c section until at least 39 weeks where I'm from.


----------



## Tower6

I'm really hoping little miss Charlie will hold on until Saturday and then be her daddy's birthday present :) if she's not born by the 28th though, then I will be induced Monday morning (the 28th) 
Very exciting but also surreal and I really didn't think is even make it this far so I'm shocked to even think of making it another week. I'm hoping that she will come Saturday if not sooner :)

Anyone having any symptoms tonight? There's a few if us up really soon here!!


----------



## elt1013

I have a c section scheduled 11/11, but sometimes I don't think he'll wait that long! I literally feel like he is going to fall out sometimes because he has been so low and head down for so long, lol. I have been having quite a lot of cramps lately, and am extremely sore this pregnancy. My back, hips, butt, bladder and general pelvic area is killing me! My DD pregnancy was nothing like this as far as soreness. This is definitely over the top. Can't wait for him to be here and for this to be over! 

Anyone else experiencing this much discomfort with their pregnancies?


----------



## miss_kseniya

I keep getting horrendous cramp in my left calf that literally makes me drop to the floor in agony :( Not sure what is causing it (maybe sciatica or baby on a nerve) as it sometimes goes through my left bumcheek too. Also really constipated with hemmarhoids so feeling pretty miserable here at the mo.

On the plus side, we're off to see the midwife-led unit tomorrow for a tour so hopefully we can have little man there.

Hope everyone is ok. Getting so close now and lovely that we've had a few born already :)


----------



## ama

Congrats angel xx :)


----------



## grich2011

Full term and no sign of baby :( hopefully soon!


----------



## Foxy37

congrats angel xx. Wow we are all popping them out , who will be next xx


----------



## JDH1982

congrats angel - sending positive thoughts your way but i'm sure she will be fine and perfect 

Still got nada going on here, no loss of plug, no BH, nothing. Just feeling nauseous on and off. 

I'm also stuffing my face like food is going out of fashion - what's that about? ~I just can't get full. Oh well, only got 12 days left (hopefully) of eating what I like, before the diet starts so who cares right!!

Come on baby,we want to meet you xx


----------



## Angeltk42

No her size wasn't the reason for the 38 week induction that was because my doc is a douche and doesn't think the march of dimes recommendation of 39 weeks supplies enough data. His personal rule is 38 weeks for all GD no matter what. But she was a nice big size but if she had stayed in till 39 weeks her Lungs would have probably been mature enough that no vent would have been needed IMO!

But thank you ladies I am so overjoyed by my daughter but please say prayers and good vibes that she will be home and in my arms soon! I was discharged from hospital on Sunday and she is still there and I can't stand being apart from her! Xoxox


----------



## Creative

Angeltk42 said:


> I can't stand being apart from her! Xoxox

i can totally understand that, but there are lots of prayers coming yours and her way and hopefully she'll be home very very soon. :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Finally got some backache going on! Not with any tightenings so not contractions but at least it's something xx


----------



## elt1013

I've had some strong, painful BH today. I was sort of hoping they would turn into something, but didn't! Oh well...he'll have a little longer in there to make sure he's ready!


----------



## peanutmomma

so, how is everyone? I have been having my own health issues so I have not been on in a while sorry. Baby Zaya is still awesome as all get out though and I think she is starting to gain weight too


----------



## babymonkey18

prayers for zoe...her babies are being delivered tomor (friday). Also revealing the genders!!!

Cassafrass may also be having her baby soon...already dilated to 3cm and having tons of contractions.

Yay babies!!!!! :)


----------



## Creative

It's lovely to think so many little ones are on their way!:happydance:


----------



## Foxy37

Hi ladies, there's been lots of November's born it seems. I'm feeling fab lots of bh but fab. I had a big bit of plug come away on Tuesday no blood tinge just yellow. So 2 weeks ish to go for me and super excited. Peanut I'm so happy to hear zaya is doing well xxxx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Foxy, funny you should mention the plug as I was literally just about to ask everyone about that on here! I lost loads of plug today and yesterday and was really crampy all night. Woke up needing to empy my bowels all of a sudden so hoping my body is gearing up for something in the next few days/week. 37 weeks today so hopefully wont be an over due baby :)

Hope everyone else is doing ok. So many babies being born this month instead lol


----------



## babymonkey18

I hope she doesn't mind, but just wanted to let everyone know zoe has had her twins and everyone is doing well!


----------



## elt1013

I haven't noticed any loss of my plug yet, but tons of cramps and BH! I have also had gastrointestinal issues on and off for weeks which made me think I may go into labor soon, but still haven't:( With DD, I lost my plug about 3 weeks before her due date and still went a week over, so unfortunately it could still be awhile!


----------



## elt1013

Happy full term miss k!!


----------



## teacup22

Congrats Zoe! 
I keep accidentally unsubscribing :dohh:
Hope everyone's ok, I'm exhasted and I hurt. She must be so low as I'm getting lightening crotch constantly. Mw said she's really low when We thought I was in labour but not dilated AT ALL.
Was one of the worst things to hear after 3 hours of regular contractions :cry:


----------



## babymonkey18

Zoe said I could post here for her since she's not on bnb much. This is what she said about the twinnies: " Felix Cosmo & Arlo Ace were born at 10.08 & 10.10 yesterday morning. We are madly in love with them & think they are beautiful. Recovery from the section is hard & breast feeding is proving harder, but I am so in love it all pales into insignificance ". her boys were born friday the 25 at 6lb 6oz and 6lb 7oz!


----------



## gardenofedens

oh teacup, the regular contractions are awful without progression aren't they?? I had them two Tuesdays ago ( the night of the full moon) for six hours straight... every 3-6 minutes for 30-60 seconds each!! and almost nothing since... so frustrating!


----------



## lovehearts

Feeling fed up today ladies. I dont really know why, just feel blah and wishing I could have my little lady now, even though im not due for a week. Everyone is expecting me to have her early because my son came a few days early and its making me fed up that iv probably got another 3 weeks!


----------



## JDH1982

lovehearts said:


> Feeling fed up today ladies. I dont really know why, just feel blah and wishing I could have my little lady now, even though im not due for a week. Everyone is expecting me to have her early because my son came a few days early and its making me fed up that iv probably got another 3 weeks!

:hugs: I feel exactly the same hun. I really wanted to have a surprise early visit from LO but it's looking unlikely now :shrug: 3 days to due date and I have absolutely no signs at all that anything is/has progressed. No loss of plug, no BH, no cramp, nothing :growlmad:

I know baby will come when ready and all that, but it still doesn't stop me from wanting them now lol

I have my 40 week midwife appt tomorrow and I may get offered a sweep if favourable. It will also be my first vaginal exam so I may find out if I have dilated at all or effaced. Fingers crossed for some good news there.

I've steam cleaned all my floors today in the hope that some activity will get things going but again, nothing yet!

Here's hoping we both get a surprise in the next few day :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

I hope your sweep goes well. I have one a week friday when I will be 40+1. I have no signs either, only BH in the evenings but not painful or anything and have had BH for a while now. No show or anything. I just feel grumpy :haha: Feel sorry for my husband and son! xx


----------



## teacup22

lovehearts said:


> Feeling fed up today ladies. I dont really know why, just feel blah and wishing I could have my little lady now, even though im not due for a week. Everyone is expecting me to have her early because my son came a few days early and its making me fed up that iv probably got another 3 weeks!

I feel exactly the same! It's awful... :hugs:
Plus I'm in too much pain now and I NEED to do a big shop before she turns up, don't think it'll be for another week at least though :(


----------



## lovehearts

I do my shopping online and having it delivered tonight but imagine I will be doing another one before she arrives anyway lol. Can you shop online teacup? Its my last day at work and im more concerned about keeping my toddler entertained all day when the weather is pants and im struggling to get about :wacko: xx


----------



## 2nd time

6just had a growth scan , baby has not grown in 2 weeks est weight 5lb 12oz they wan5 to induce but I dont want that I like the excitment of not knowing when shes comming


----------



## grich2011

Had a dr appointment Monday dr said that I'm dilated to 3 and 80 percent but I have had no noticeable Braxton hicks or contractions. These last few weeks are taking forever!


----------



## JDH1982

That gives me some hope grich as I've had none either. Will update this afternoon when I've been to midwife appt x


----------



## Creative

I know that I have longer to wait than most of you sparklers, but I am loving being pregnant and although i can't wait to hold my baby, I am enjoying these last few weeks of being pregnant. I don't want to rush it by. I love gazing down at my tummy moving in ripples as baby fidgets about. I love the fact that I wake up in the morning and "remember that I am pregnant" and I love walking about the house and seeing the crib, the pram and the piles of baby clothes.

I know that this is my last one. I'm treasuring these moments and when eventually baby does come along I shall enjoy that with just as much joy.


----------



## teacup22

Creative said:


> I know that I have longer to wait than most of you sparklers, but I am loving being pregnant and although i can't wait to hold my baby, I am enjoying these last few weeks of being pregnant. I don't want to rush it by. I love gazing down at my tummy moving in ripples as baby fidgets about. I love the fact that I wake up in the morning and "remember that I am pregnant" and I love walking about the house and seeing the crib, the pram and the piles of baby clothes.
> 
> I know that this is my last one. I'm treasuring these moments and when eventually baby does come along I shall enjoy that with just as much joy.

I WISH I could feel like that! I really want to enjoy it as this is our last baby too.
Being in pain and totally exhausted has just ruined that for me now :cry:
Oh well at least I enjoyed it up until about 37 weeks.


----------



## babymonkey18

Creative said:


> I know that I have longer to wait than most of you sparklers, but I am loving being pregnant and although i can't wait to hold my baby, I am enjoying these last few weeks of being pregnant. I don't want to rush it by. I love gazing down at my tummy moving in ripples as baby fidgets about. I love the fact that I wake up in the morning and "remember that I am pregnant" and I love walking about the house and seeing the crib, the pram and the piles of baby clothes.
> 
> I know that this is my last one. I'm treasuring these moments and when eventually baby does come along I shall enjoy that with just as much joy.

I'm in it with you for the long haul, karen!!! :) maybe we'll have b birthday buddies <3


----------



## elt1013

Creative said:


> I know that I have longer to wait than most of you sparklers, but I am loving being pregnant and although i can't wait to hold my baby, I am enjoying these last few weeks of being pregnant. I don't want to rush it by. I love gazing down at my tummy moving in ripples as baby fidgets about. I love the fact that I wake up in the morning and "remember that I am pregnant" and I love walking about the house and seeing the crib, the pram and the piles of baby clothes.
> 
> I know that this is my last one. I'm treasuring these moments and when eventually baby does come along I shall enjoy that with just as much joy.

I also love your positive outlook...but I am absolutely miserable as well. Makes it really hard to enjoy this, even though it is my last too! I just don't make a good pregnant person between the sickness/aches/pains/ among a huge list of other issues. I tend to get everything x10 compared to everyone else!! But, on the up side...11 days left for me unless I go into labor sooner! :thumbup:


----------



## 2nd time

Well inorder to avoid induction I will be running and jumpping tonight and dh might even get lucky lol


----------



## JDH1982

Well, I couldn't have the sweep - URGH! Midwife said cervix was still long, it had shortened a little but not enough for her to do the sweep. She had a fumble and stretched it a bit, and said she could get 1 finger in a little but not enough to do a full sweep, (sorry if TMI) but she said what she had done would hopefully start some more frequent BH (I've had none that i've known about) that should help to thin and shorten my cervix.

Guess we'll just have to wait and see. Will have another sweep next Thursday if still pregnant. It didn't hurt at all either. I know she didn't do it properly but it was still not uncomfortable at all.

Hope everyone else is well and progressing more than me lol


----------



## babymonkey18

JDH1982 said:


> Well, I couldn't have the sweep - URGH! Midwife said cervix was still long, it had shortened a little but not enough for her to do the sweep. She had a fumble and stretched it a bit, and said she could get 1 finger in a little but not enough to do a full sweep, (sorry if TMI) but she said what she had done would hopefully start some more frequent BH (I've had none that i've known about) that should help to thin and shorten my cervix.
> 
> Guess we'll just have to wait and see. Will have another sweep next Thursday if still pregnant. It didn't hurt at all either. I know she didn't do it properly but it was still not uncomfortable at all.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well and progressing more than me lol

Don't lose hope! My mom said she had a dr appt when she was pregnant and the dr said her cervix was long and not dilated and it's be at least another week. That night she went into labor and had my sister! So anything can happen lol :)


----------



## jammers77

Creative, I'm like you. This is my last, and although I'm dealing with GD and mad SPD, I'm loving all the little rolls and punches and hiccups and trying to put all of it to memory. Pregnancy is such a miracle, and I've just really and truly enjoyed this time!


----------



## Dazed125

I love the way you girls look at it, I feel kinda impatient wishing the pregnancy to be over to meet little man. I will try and take a breath And enjoy the last days x


----------



## lovehearts

Hey ladies, 

Had my sparkler today. She just couldn't wait for November. Faye Annabella was born at 8.41 this morning, got to hospital at 7am,i was 8cm, pushing by 8am and 40 mins later she arrived. Healed lots of wounds from my son's birth. I'm totally in love. 

Hoping some of you fed up ladies go soon (teacup!) rooting for u hun. Xx


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats Lovehearts - gives me some hope, as like you I have nothing going on.

How did things start? Just to give me some more thoughts and hope lol


----------



## gardenofedens

hi ladies, I guess I should update in here as well as my journal!

Creative - I love your outlook on the pregnancy. This is most likely my last so I keep trying to enjoy it but it's so hard. I'm so antsy to delivery since my DD was 4 weeks early. I'm almost 38 weeks now and still no sign of delivering! At my appt last week I was dilated to 1cm and 50% effaced so I guess there's some progress. Oh and I've been losing chunks of plug for almost a week now so hopefully that's doing something. No contractions and not even any BH anymore though. UGH! I'm trying to be patient, really, I am! I've adjusted my outlook at least to come to terms with the fact that I still have 2-3 weeks left rather than thinking of myself as almost 2 weeks "overdue"!

My 39 week appt is on 11/12 and doctor has agreed to do a sweep and then I'll have an appt at 41 weeks if he still hasn't come so an induction can be scheduled. I really, really don't want to be induced though so fingers crossed he comes on his own before 41 weeks!


----------



## elt1013

Had a scan today and baby is measuring an estimated 6lbs. 15oz. (44th percentile), so he's a pretty good weight, considering I've had GD since 10 weeks. I'm still having lots of BH and cramping (really painful), and now we are just waiting for 11/11 for my c section!! So exciting!!


----------



## teacup22

Congrats Lovehearts!! 
So glad she surprised you and came early :happydance:
She's gorgeous. xx
Can't wait to meet the final little person in our family :cry: <3


----------



## lovehearts

It just kind of came out of nowhere, I had done a lot of squatting that evening (putting shopping away, bathing my son) and I couldn't stand straight so I guess she engaged. I had a bath and when I got out my contractions started pretty much but wernt obvious they were labour until around 2am.so it really can happen that quick. Xx


----------



## elt1013

lovehearts said:


> It just kind of came out of nowhere, I had done a lot of squatting that evening (putting shopping away, bathing my son) and I couldn't stand straight so I guess she engaged. I had a bath and when I got out my contractions started pretty much but wernt obvious they were labour until around 2am.so it really can happen that quick. Xx

Congrats!! Did I miss pics of her?


----------



## JDH1982

Due date today - no signs still, baby is far too comfy!

Hopefully not too much longer though i'm desperate to meet him/her xx


----------



## babymonkey18

Jdh, anytime now!!!! Hang in there :) so excited for you!


----------



## JDH1982

babymonkey18 said:


> Jdh, anytime now!!!! Hang in there :) so excited for you!

I know, it just feels like it could still be ages! Midwife said i'll be induced on/around the 15th if I don't go naturally!! :dohh:

Praying for a complete surprise, seen as I still have no symptoms :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## elt1013

So, it's almost November 3rd and since November started, no one else has their sparkler?? 
I feel ya JDH...hope you are the next...so glad I won't be going over my due date this time around!


----------



## teacup22

Well our baby girl Molly made her entrance at 8pm 2nd November!
I've had about 2 hours sleep after a wonderful (all be it painful!) natural homebirth :)
It's lovely to be in our own bed and as a family already, all my babies (DS, daddy and Molly) are snoozing <3
Secret on FB at the mo until the morning :haha:
Labour :dust: to all xx


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats teacup!!


----------



## elt1013

Congrats teacup!


----------



## lovehearts

Omg congrats teacup! Brilliant news. I'm only came on bnb to check if you had your baby yet and I'm so pleased. Love her name too. Congratulations xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Congrats, Teacup!

Baby Thomas Daniel was born at 19:04 last night, in a pool in our front room, weighing 7lb 12oz after an hour's breastfeed. No vaginal examinations (midwife turned up as I was pushing), cord not cut for nearly 2 hours. A completely empowering, gentle (yet quick and powerful) birth. Not a thing I'd change! (And I thoroughly recommend sniffing neat clary sage on a flannel/washcloth!)


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats teacup and manda, can't wait for pics xx


----------



## elt1013

Wow..the babies are rolling in now...congrats everyone!!


----------



## babymonkey18

Yay! Congrats teacup and manda. No one posted either, bubsmom had her little boy on halloween! So many babies!


----------



## 2nd time

How many babies born now weshould update the front page with birthdays and weights


----------



## ama

:) .how many babies is that now ? Agree with the page update :) congrats ladies xx only ten more days for me yay <3


----------



## grich2011

Lots of babies coming there is hope for me lol. 

I went to the doc today and she said my blood pressure is up a little bit and that she wants me to come in Thursday and get it checked again if it is still up she's going to induce. A lot of you ladies said you don't want induction is there a reason for that? I have never really looked into it so I don't know what to expect. She was going to do a sweep today but I have a double ear infection and she said that she would rather wait until it feels a little better. She also said she's going on vacation next week so it seems like she wants me to have it sometime this week.


----------



## gardenofedens

I don't want to be induced because I want a natural birth, no synthetic oxytocin/pitocin and several of the ladies I know who have been induced had major complications from it like hemorrhaging and almost bleeding out. so I'd rather let him overcook a little than be induced but that's just me!


----------



## grich2011

That makes me nervous! I think when I go to work tonight I am going to have to walk non stop and hope to kick start labour :)


----------



## 2nd time

My reason for not wanting induction is because I love the excuted dash to the hospital. Induction does mean a greater risk of c section or instrumental delivery, but if the dr advises its best to maje an informened decision and be safe , simetimes baby is better out than in. I have my scan tommorow so wil see what they say.


----------



## MandaAnda

Induction can be more painful and lead to more interventions, making it often the riskier option. Babies come when they're ready. So, even if it is recommended, it's worth discussing (and researching for yourself) the benefits, risks, alternatives, and what your instincts say once you have this info. Sometimes an induction is the best option, but I wouldn't let someone decide that for me and certainly not to fit into their schedule.


----------



## saphiresky

I had my 39 wk midwife appt today, everything appears to be on track. And she is booking my induction which is 40+12 for 23rd Nov... so we're on a countdown now - I really would like to start naturally! Im ready to get this labour show on the road... 
My parents arrive on the 24th Nov from New Zealand for the first time they are visiting us in Scotland and hopefully meeting their newest grandchild. If I get induced we may have to get someone else to collect them from the airport! hehe.
My husbands birthday is on the 25th Nov... I'll be 42 weeks then.
I'm easing into my mat leave, finished work on Friday. Managed to cook dinner for husband each night so far and made some extra for the freezer. Wet cold and rainy here ready for winter. I'm glad I'm inside cosy. Taking each day, relaxing, getting jobs done slowly each day something planned to be achieved. Todays job is get some more of an assignment done.. maybe reading some books will scare the baby out... hehe


----------



## Creative

grich2011 said:


> A lot of you ladies said you don't want induction is there a reason for that? .

I'm loving the fact that my LO is growing away happily. I am not ill, baby is not suffering and I want a homebirth, so if I opted for induction I wouldn't get a homebirth.


----------



## babymonkey18

saphiresky said:


> I had my 39 wk midwife appt today, everything appears to be on track. And she is booking my induction which is 40+12 for 23rd Nov... so we're on a countdown now - I really would like to start naturally! Im ready to get this labour show on the road...
> My parents arrive on the 24th Nov from New Zealand for the first time they are visiting us in Scotland and hopefully meeting their newest grandchild. If I get induced we may have to get someone else to collect them from the airport! hehe.
> My husbands birthday is on the 25th Nov... I'll be 42 weeks then.
> I'm easing into my mat leave, finished work on Friday. Managed to cook dinner for husband each night so far and made some extra for the freezer. Wet cold and rainy here ready for winter. I'm glad I'm inside cosy. Taking each day, relaxing, getting jobs done slowly each day something planned to be achieved. Todays job is get some more of an assignment done.. maybe reading some books will scare the baby out... hehe

good luck! that induction is still a while away and well past your due date. I hope and pray you go into labor naturally before then! No one wants to cook THAT long anyway...LOL <3


----------



## JDH1982

Still no signs. really hoping for a surprise labour but not getting my hopes up.

Got midwife tomorrow who will check and see if she can do a sweep, hopefully they'll be able to, she'll also book me in for an induction around 15th November.

Seems like ages, so hoping that baby decides to go for labour natural x


----------



## 2nd time

I had my next growth scan and apparently baby has out on 2kb in 6 day's unlikely if you ask me so glad I didnt get rushed into induction.


----------



## Pisces24

I was induced last time, really hoping i'm not this time it was a long process and took a lot out of me!


----------



## JDH1982

Still couldn't have a sweep today, as cervix still closed *urgh* :growlmad:

Hopefully things will still happen on their own, otherwise my induction is booked for 15th November, i'd go in around 3pm. Really hoping to go natural before then...I have a week, cmon baby!

hope everyone else is doing ok? :hugs:


----------



## babymonkey18

JDH1982 said:


> Still couldn't have a sweep today, as cervix still closed *urgh* :growlmad:
> 
> Hopefully things will still happen on their own, otherwise my induction is booked for 15th November, i'd go in around 3pm. Really hoping to go natural before then...I have a week, cmon baby!
> 
> hope everyone else is doing ok? :hugs:

Sorry to hear that, JDH! I hope you start out natural, as well! Keep the faith, labor can come on quickly when you are not anticipating it! I think I already posted this before...but my mom was closed and long at her dr appt when she was pregnant and doc said at least another week. Well, THAT night she had my sister (first baby, even!). I hope your LO surprises you in the next couple days!


----------



## 2nd time

I realy cant wait anymore lol will be going forvanother walk when dh is back to watch the kids I have a scan booked for next week but midwife cant see me for a sweep as she is fully booked


----------



## elt1013

2nd time said:


> I realy cant wait anymore lol will be going forvanother walk when dh is back to watch the kids I have a scan booked for next week but midwife cant see me for a sweep as she is fully booked

Eeek...how are u ladies even able to walk around normally? My BH and cramping are so bad that I couldn't even take a walk if I wanted to! Been this way for atleast the last couple weeks too, maybe longer. Monday is the day though and I can't wait either!!


----------



## 2nd time

I guess its just somthing you make yourself do coz you want baby out ool. Although running round after 3toddlers all day is getting hard


----------



## 2nd time

Oh yer and its dego nit a nirmal walk more of a seriiuse duck waddle bowling ball in the pants type walj lol


----------



## ama

Had app with anaesthetist (?) lol and he was nice to give me a quick scan yesterday :) baby boy is fully engaged and he said it will be a surprise if I make it to Wednesday lol we shall see . his estimated to be about 8 pounds but I know these things aren't 100% accurate !was exciting tho :) this thread seems so quiet now ....where's all the nov sparklers .....not long now ! So exciting x x


----------



## Creative

I'm sitting here thinking shall I do the farmers market tomorrow. No signs and symptoms of labour. Cervix still back and closed and not an awful lot of BHx.
I've got quite a few bits and pieces made up so I may as well start to pack it all up and get ready to stand in the cold and rain tomorrow. It'll be nice to actually get out and see some "real people". (and I can have a bacon sandwich!)


----------



## babymonkey18

My alarm just went off for my last day of work!!!! Yay!!! :)

I've been having my moments of achiness. Not sure if that means anything is happening yet or just normal aches at the end for being so big, lol! I get kicked so much everyday! 

Anyway, I'm guessing I won't have my LO for a while still. Only 37+4 today so I personally want baby to bake for another 2 wks before making the debut ;)


----------



## jammers77

elt1013 said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> I realy cant wait anymore lol will be going forvanother walk when dh is back to watch the kids I have a scan booked for next week but midwife cant see me for a sweep as she is fully booked
> 
> Eeek...how are u ladies even able to walk around normally? My BH and cramping are so bad that I couldn't even take a walk if I wanted to! Been this way for atleast the last couple weeks too, maybe longer. Monday is the day though and I can't wait either!!Click to expand...

I can't walk because of the SPD. Walking from the car to the doctor's office is maddening pain! I can't imagine walking to induce labor. I'd end up in a wheelchair!


----------



## elt1013

jammers77 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> I realy cant wait anymore lol will be going forvanother walk when dh is back to watch the kids I have a scan booked for next week but midwife cant see me for a sweep as she is fully booked
> 
> Eeek...how are u ladies even able to walk around normally? My BH and cramping are so bad that I couldn't even take a walk if I wanted to! Been this way for atleast the last couple weeks too, maybe longer. Monday is the day though and I can't wait either!!Click to expand...
> 
> I can't walk because of the SPD. Walking from the car to the doctor's office is maddening pain! I can't imagine walking to induce labor. I'd end up in a wheelchair!Click to expand...

That's what I'm saying...I haven't been diagnosed with anything(allthough I have wondered if I have that), but I have been so sore and in so much pain for atleast the last 2 or 3 months, I COULD NOT even force myself to walk if I wanted to. I can barely make it through the grocery store (and very slowly at that). My back, entire pelvic area, butt, and everything is killing me...So, I know what you are going through! And, it's not because of belly size, because I am smaller than most (belly-wise). 
Ok, enough complaining...I am extremely thankful to be having this baby, especially since it took alot of work to make him...but just needed to vent a minute because no one seems to understand how much I have been hurting. And you seem to understand...thanks jammers!


----------



## jammers77

Yup it sounds like you've got the same thing I do. I can't sit on even a padded dining chair for an hour without feeling like my pelvis is going to explode into a million pieces when I get up. lol But it's worth every last little bit of pain to see the end result!


----------



## elt1013

Yup, definitely worth it! (but I am glad it's almost over, lol)


----------



## gardenofedens

sorry about the pain ladies. my back hurts by bedtime a and my legs go numb when I sit so I have to constantly reposition but walking is great. I'm walking 2-5 miles per day!

I'm officially 39 weeks today by ovulation, can't believe I made it this far after having dd at 36 weeks. from 35-38 weeks I was so ready and felt so overdue even but now I'm actually feeling the opposite. I'm definitely anxious to meet ds and so jealous of everyone that already has their babies but I've changed my perspective and am enjoying the last week or so of my most likely to be last pregnancy.

my next appt is on Tuesday and I'll finally get another cervical check ( declined the last two, was 1cm and 50% effaced at 34+4). I don't think there well be much change since I haven't had any real contractions since the last full moon but I'm pretty confident my ds will be here by 11/17's full moon!


----------



## saphiresky

Due date tomorrow for me! I feel like not much is happening. Mayb plan to go out for dinner to 'celebrate' tomorrow hehe, make the most out of our final days as a couple. I figure the more things I hav planned, baby will decide to disrupt them and want to come! 
My parent's will b here in 2wks today! Can't wait to see them, hopefully baby will b here ready to meet them too. The thought of folks visiting for first time makes me want to clean the house more than a new baby coming anytime soon!


----------



## Middysquidge

I'm 38 weeks today, not many signs yet, I had my daughter at 39 & 2 but so far this baby and pregnancy have been a complete mystery so it wouldn't surprise me if this one was late! 

Good luck to all of the sparklers, it's our exciting time yey x


----------



## JDH1982

Still cooking mine lol, hoping to go natural before induction on Friday xx


----------



## elt1013

JDH1982 said:


> Still cooking mine lol, hoping to go natural before induction on Friday xx

I feel for ya JDH...hope it happens naturally for you as well!

Afm- c section @ 9:30am tmrw!! I am so not going to be able to sleep tonight...I already know it. Bags packed and sooo ready to go! :thumbup:


----------



## JDH1982

elt1013 said:


> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> Still cooking mine lol, hoping to go natural before induction on Friday xx
> 
> I feel for ya JDH...hope it happens naturally for you as well!
> 
> Afm- c section @ 9:30am tmrw!! I am so not going to be able to sleep tonight...I already know it. Bags packed and sooo ready to go! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you. Good luck for tomorrow, look forward to pics :hugs:


----------



## babymonkey18

Good luck, elt! Please update us when you can. Will be thinking of you <3


----------



## ama

Good luck elt! Feeling very excited for you :) not long now till your holding bubs


----------



## Middysquidge

Good luck Elt x


----------



## jammers77

Woot, hope all goes super smooth, elt!!


----------



## grich2011

Last time I updated I said that I would possibly be getting induced on the 7th but instead when I was at work on the 5th I checked my blood pressure and it was high so my doctor sent me to l&d to be checked out. Then my doctor gave me the option of being induced or being taken off work until I went into labour. I decided to be induced and at 5:53 on 11/5/13 I gave birth to a baby girl she weighed 6lbs 13 ounces. I was so surprised when they said she was a girl!


----------



## Creative

grich2011 said:


> Last time I updated I said that I would possibly be getting induced on the 7th but instead when I was at work on the 5th I checked my blood pressure and it was high so my doctor sent me to l&d to be checked out. Then my doctor gave me the option of being induced or being taken off work until I went into labour. I decided to be induced and at 5:53 on 11/5/13 I gave birth to a baby girl she weighed 6lbs 13 ounces. I was so surprised when they said she was a girl!

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## babymonkey18

grich2011 said:


> Last time I updated I said that I would possibly be getting induced on the 7th but instead when I was at work on the 5th I checked my blood pressure and it was high so my doctor sent me to l&d to be checked out. Then my doctor gave me the option of being induced or being taken off work until I went into labour. I decided to be induced and at 5:53 on 11/5/13 I gave birth to a baby girl she weighed 6lbs 13 ounces. I was so surprised when they said she was a girl!

wow!!! That must have been a little bit scary, but I'm so excited for you!! So you were team yellow?! Congrats on your pink bundle <3 <3 how are you feeling?


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats grich!


----------



## 2nd time

Im still pregnant and now im fed up


----------



## GossipGirly

Hello had my lo on 10th 2 days overdue, we have named her Amalie Rose and she was 8lb 6oz. Fast if not very painful back to back labor x


----------



## 2nd time

Congratulations gossipgirly hope I get going toniht lol I have been playing just dance on the wii hopjng to get going


----------



## elt1013

Cooper Liam, born 11/11/13, weighing 7 lbs 5.5 oz. and 20 1/2" long.
 



Attached Files:







Hayden Halloween and Cooper 015.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babymonkey18

He's gorgeous!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats to all the new babies! 

Still here and getting more fed up by the hour x


----------



## Creative

JDH1982 said:


> Congrats to all the new babies!
> 
> Still here and getting more fed up by the hour x

Looks like it will be your turn very soon!


----------



## sunnysun

Congratulations to all the new babies!!!

Jd- did they say they'll induce you if baby hasn't arrived in few days?


----------



## JDH1982

sunnysun said:


> Congratulations to all the new babies!!!
> 
> Jd- did they say they'll induce you if baby hasn't arrived in few days?

Yeah, my induction is booked for Friday evening if baby hasn't made their arrival by then. the end is in sight, but I really hope I go natural before Friday :hugs:


----------



## teacup22

Congratulations on all the new babies! 
Labour :dust: to everyone who needs it too xx


----------



## Middysquidge

Congrats to all the new arrivals x


----------



## 2nd time

I had another growth scan today baby not grown got induction date for friday but when consultant checked me im 2cm and getting contractions so lets hope somthing moves today


----------



## pa2k84

I had a sweep today (lost plug monday) baby engaged reafy to go and already 3cm (although she did mutter to other midwife stretches to 5 and told OH 5 but wrote 3 in book so now bit confused!) Cant see i would be 5 as that seems a lot! Currently sat on ball hoping to get moving or i will need to have waters broken next tues.


----------



## saphiresky

Had midwife this morning, ended up needing scan to confirm breech baby! So elective c section booked tomorrow! Ekk the time is finally here! Can't wait to find out Wat baby is. Trying not to think about the operation, never been to hospital before! But it's always a possibility making babies is so variable. So glad I didn't make any actual plans, just go with the flow covering the different possible outcomes.
Congratulations all who have their babies already, good luck to the sparklers who are still waiting patiently.


----------



## grich2011

A little late getting this posted but here she is :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ama

My gorgeous baby boy is here :) 8lbs 4oz 57cm long .he is just perfect and c section went fantastically .congrats to all who have had there babies and good luck to those yet to be born .its a magical time xx :)


----------



## Middysquidge

Yaaay, loads of gorgeous babies, congrats girls x


----------



## ksilme

Omg congratulations to all you ladies on your gorgeous babies :) xx bit sad today as would have been due date, but on Saturday we have the re scan for 4d ultrasound :) and in third trimester :) xx 

hope it's not too much longer for those who haven't yet had their little ones :) x


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats to all the new sparklers!! 

Well tonight I will be making sure my bag is all sorted, as tomorrow is definitely the day for induction! I'm sad that I haven't gone naturally and won't get the birth i'd hoped for, but at least soon my rainbow will be in my arms where they belong!

All that matters is that he/she arrives safely. They've kept me waiting long enough lol

Hopefully it won't be a lengthy induction and baby will be here tomorrow, but if not it should defo be Saturday.

xx


----------



## babymonkey18

ksilme said:


> Omg congratulations to all you ladies on your gorgeous babies :) xx bit sad today as would have been due date, but on Saturday we have the re scan for 4d ultrasound :) and in third trimester :) xx
> 
> hope it's not too much longer for those who haven't yet had their little ones :) x

Glad to hear from you, ksilme! Wow, I cannot believe how fast things are going for you...YAY third tri!!! <3 <3
I'm still 11 days away from my due date. Not much going on, so I think it'll still be a while, hehe :)




JDH1982 said:


> Congrats to all the new sparklers!!
> 
> Well tonight I will be making sure my bag is all sorted, as tomorrow is definitely the day for induction! I'm sad that I haven't gone naturally and won't get the birth i'd hoped for, but at least soon my rainbow will be in my arms where they belong!
> 
> All that matters is that he/she arrives safely. They've kept me waiting long enough lol
> 
> Hopefully it won't be a lengthy induction and baby will be here tomorrow, but if not it should defo be Saturday.
> 
> xx

I like your attitude...like you said, ultimately it's about having your awesome bundle safely in your arms. :hugs::baby: what time do you go in? hoping it's smooth!


----------



## JDH1982

babymonkey18 said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Omg congratulations to all you ladies on your gorgeous babies :) xx bit sad today as would have been due date, but on Saturday we have the re scan for 4d ultrasound :) and in third trimester :) xx
> 
> hope it's not too much longer for those who haven't yet had their little ones :) x
> 
> Glad to hear from you, ksilme! Wow, I cannot believe how fast things are going for you...YAY third tri!!! <3 <3
> I'm still 11 days away from my due date. Not much going on, so I think it'll still be a while, hehe :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new sparklers!!
> 
> Well tonight I will be making sure my bag is all sorted, as tomorrow is definitely the day for induction! I'm sad that I haven't gone naturally and won't get the birth i'd hoped for, but at least soon my rainbow will be in my arms where they belong!
> 
> All that matters is that he/she arrives safely. They've kept me waiting long enough lol
> 
> Hopefully it won't be a lengthy induction and baby will be here tomorrow, but if not it should defo be Saturday.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I like your attitude...like you said, ultimately it's about having your awesome bundle safely in your arms. :hugs::baby: what time do you go in? hoping it's smooth!Click to expand...

I go in at 1pm. They use gel here, so not sure what time first lot will be inserted (TMI lol), probably around 3pm, but if nothing happening after 6 hours they do it again, then if nothing a further 6 hours, they'll put me on the drip. So hopefully baby will be here early hours of Saturday or if not then hoping it'll be later on Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## ksilme

babymonkey18 said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Omg congratulations to all you ladies on your gorgeous babies :) xx bit sad today as would have been due date, but on Saturday we have the re scan for 4d ultrasound :) and in third trimester :) xx
> 
> hope it's not too much longer for those who haven't yet had their little ones :) x
> 
> Glad to hear from you, ksilme! Wow, I cannot believe how fast things are going for you...YAY third tri!!! <3 <3
> I'm still 11 days away from my due date. Not much going on, so I think it'll still be a while, hehe :)
> 
> 
> I know, it is crazy, sometimes it feels like it is going so slowly, but then the other times, I think 'where in the world have the last 27 weeks gone' lol, i was dreading waiting the 2 weeks for the 4d re-scan but in the morning, I can say it's tomorrow lol, and I have to admit, it has gone so quickly :) (I will update you guys with pic, providing she is a good girl this time) x and only 3 weeks left at work, as taking holiday before xmas and then maternity leave starts officially on the 27th Dec :)
> Glad I have DH's birthday, xmas, my birthday to make December go quickly, but I reckon Jan will go quite slowly, and I think I will go overdue so ...
> 
> Hopefully it won't be too long for you, bet you are so excited though, I can't imagine what it will be like to be so close, must be exciting but looooooong lol
> 
> I keep checking back and it's amazing to see all these beautiful baby announcements :) xClick to expand...


----------



## 2nd time

My sparkeler arrived at 6.23pm 14/11/13 we were all home by midnight it was the best labour yet. Just gas and air and nice upright delivery. Baby was 7lb so not the growth restricted baby I was told she was going to be so glad I didnt get induced.


----------



## ama

Congrats 2nd :)


----------



## Blob

Wowee I don't normally come in here, because I'm not due until the end of November. Congratulations to all of you who have already had your babies :cloud9: :cloud9: can't believe you're all having babies already I feel like I have an age left.


----------



## saphiresky

My c section was on third 14.11.13, my yellow bump turned..... BLUE! Baby boy born at 3.14pm, weighed 7lb11. Well have called him Laughlin. Still in hospital usual here is about 3days post c section. All very excited, but very tired now....


----------



## elt1013

Woohoo! Congrats on all the new babies, so exciting!


----------



## babymonkey18

yay Babies!!!

Saphire, congrats on team blue :D


----------



## sunnysun

Congratulations to all the new babies! Not many of us left I guess?


----------



## babymonkey18

Lost plug this morning and have been contracting. Not sure if anything is really coming from this, but I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## Blob

Good luck baby monkey :thumbup: how many of us are still waiting?


----------



## stephaniexx

I'm still waiting (very impaitiently) but I haven't posted in here since I was about 6 weeks lol! Apologies, and I hope no-one minds me butting back in here after so long for the final countdown :flower:


----------



## Blob

Me neither Stephanie ;) been a while. I will have to join the December ones soon :haha:


----------



## ama

Congrats ladies who have had there babies and not long now till the ones left :) very exciting .how many sparklers have been born now i wonder


----------



## JDH1982

Yellow bump turned BLUE - very much in love with Jacob Michael, born 16th November 2013 weighing 7lb 1oz @42 weeks. He kept us waiting as long as possible!

Will update with birth story and pics asap.


----------



## Middysquidge

CONGRATS JDH SOOOO happy for you x x


----------



## Blob

Congratulations again JDH :cloud9: x x


----------



## elt1013

Yay JDH...finally, lol!!


----------



## babymonkey18

Yellow bump also turned blue! Sebastian arrived 38+6, born 11/17 at 719am. 7lbs 13 oz, 20inches long.


----------



## elt1013

Congrats babymonkey! Lots of yellow bumps turning blue!


----------



## JDH1982

Well...went into hospital for induction on Friday at 5:30pm. Was checked and cervix still hard, long and closed. Was given first pessary about 6pm, after 6 hours midwife checked and cervix was short and soft and had dilated to between 1 and 2cm with no contractions. Given 2nd pessary about 1am, left to sleep and checked again at 9:40am, had only got to 2cm still and had no contractions still. Midwife said I could go get settled in a delivery room as, being 2 weeks overdue, they wouldn't send me home. So I got up to go to the bathroom and my waters went! Very painful contractions started immediately. Was taken round to my delivery room and after 1 hour and 20 mins I felt really defeated, as I just couldn't cope with the pain yet I really wanted a drug free delivery. Midwife recommended an epidural, as she said if I couldn't cope with the pain at 2cm then I would find it very hard further on. So I reluctantly agreed. Midwife left to sort epi out and I just cried to hubby about it, but he was great and said as long as we were both ok he didn't care.

Well, contractions got extremely worse and seemed to be coming every 20 secs! 

Midwife came back 20 mins later and commented that they were 'thick and fast!' Then I got this almighty urge to push, told midwife and she said to go with it. I pushed and lost more water, midwife checked me and was amazed that she could see baby and that it was definitely time to push!!

11 minutes later Jacob came into this world making beautiful noises and I had managed my complete pain relief free labour and birth :happydance:

All 3 stages combined took just 2 hours 36 minutes. I couldn't have been happier. Feeling like I needed an epidural was because I had gone from 2cm to fully dilated in a very short time so I had only had extreme contractions from the beginning :haha:

Both DH and I are so in love :cloud9: and he thinks i'm amazing for managing my labour without even gas and air :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2013-11-16 18.39.23.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 1









2013-11-17 20.25.47.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 2









moses basket 1 day old.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Middysquidge

What an amazing birth JDH, you should be very proud x


----------



## MandaAnda

Well done, JDH! As I was reading that, when you said you'd wanted an epidural, I was thinking "oooh, your waters have just gone, so I bet you're dilating quick!" So glad you got the birth you wanted. 
I was wondering if my waters were going to go before my little one was born this time, and they did! 35 minutes before he arrived I'd had a contraction that I thought was so bearable and mentioned it even, then another one was right on top of it (and I thought "This sure is making up for that easy one!") and splash! My doula got hubby to come rub my back while she dumped cold water in the pool so I could hurry and get in. Bliss! (They recorded my established labour as 1 hour 26 minutes, although the first midwife didn't arrive until 15 minutes before the baby did and never even got to put the doppler on me, the second one after, and I never even asked if they had the gas and air. Too into that lovely birthing zone!) xx


----------



## Middysquidge

Our sparkler arrived this morning at 12.04am after a very quick but intense back to back labour.

She was only 6 pounds 5 ounces, head full of golden blonde hair and her name is Astrid Wren, we're all absolutely smitten, good luck to all the sparklers still waiting x


----------



## ksilme

Hi all, congratulations to those who have had their sparklers :) x

My 4d scan still didn't go well, this time she had her arms and hands in front of her face and would not move them, but we could see her smiling at us, probably laughing because she was still hiding lol

The sonographer thinks I am just gonna be one of those people who it just won't work with but only 12 weeks to go

Got about 2 minutes on dvd, its not very clear, but it was free and they are refunding the deposit, so we won't have lost anything.
I have managed to take a couple of stills off of the dvd, and enhance them in photoshop so have a few pics, still not as good as could have been, but better than nothing and free 
I love the one of her smiling, although it does look a little creepy lol, the middle one is my fave though xx


----------



## Blob

My little one did that we ended up going back 1hr later and got some amazing pics ;)

Congratulations middysquidge :cloud9: I loooove her name!!!


----------



## ksilme

Blob said:


> My little one did that we ended up going back 1hr later and got some amazing pics ;)
> 
> Congratulations middysquidge :cloud9: I loooove her name!!!

We couldn't go back that day as my hubby and dad had stupid football to play :( but thinking positive, we got a couple of pics and we saved 130 quid lol xx


----------



## gardenofedens

my little sparkler boy arrived this morning at 40+2/40+4 on 11/20 at 1:37am after a fast natural labor. Aidan Edward Hawthorn Edens weighs 8 pounds 6.2 ounces and measures 20 inches long! 

birth story will be in my journal soon!


----------



## elt1013

Congrats garden!


----------



## Blob

Naww congratulations garden <3 sounds like a great birth.


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks! Aidan's birth story has been added to my journal for those who want to read it! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...rden-edens-growing-again-73.html#post30598543


----------



## pa2k84

Finally getting on! Oliver Michael was born 3.05pm tues 19th Nov .Waters broken at 12 so a very quick labor in the end!


----------



## ama

Must be a lot more that have had there babies :) congrats to us all for making the amazing journey of becoming mummies .first time or sixth time it's still such an amazing journey xx it felt like forever but now we get to hold our LOs <3


----------



## rachybaby85

I'm still waiting for mine to arrive :( she obviously prefers Dec ha ha.


----------



## Sweety21

rachybaby85 said:


> I'm still waiting for mine to arrive :( she obviously prefers Dec ha ha.

She will be here soon. Until then enjoy the lo all to yourself.


----------



## babymonkey18

Wow, way to hang in there, rachy! I know another sparkler still waiting as well... <3


----------



## rachybaby85

Well she's obviously really comfy in there, as she's still not made her appearance :0/


----------



## JDH1982

Rachy, I know how you feel as I went the full 14 days over! But just enjoy the last few days of intimate, private moments between you and your little one. I love that my little boy is finally here, but I do miss my bump with all the kicks and thumps that only we knew about 

Can't wait to hear that your LO has arrived tho xx


----------



## rachybaby85

Ah thank you JD, I think I may be in for the long haul :) I'm going to look at the little moments that way :) x


----------



## ama

GL rachy x not long now for you im sure :)


----------



## rachybaby85

Still hanging on in there :)


----------



## elt1013

I keep coming back to see if you've had that baby yet rachybaby! Like ama said...can't be much longer! It'll be worth the wait!


----------



## rachybaby85

I'm hoping this might be it, lost my plug over the last couple of days and now been woken with pains every 8-10 mins?! Feels like trapped wind but worse?! X


----------



## babymonkey18

rachybaby85 said:


> I'm hoping this might be it, lost my plug over the last couple of days and now been woken with pains every 8-10 mins?! Feels like trapped wind but worse?! X

Sounds like it!!! Praying for you and your little one. It's about time ;) !!! Keep us posted when you can!


----------



## rachybaby85

So they're coming every 4-6 mins now, been like this since 7. Eeeekkkk fingers crossed!


----------



## gardenofedens

thinking of you rach!


----------



## rachybaby85

Well she's finally here! Georgia Faye was born yest 12/12 at 4.59pm via emergency section weighing 8lb13.5oz. 
I actually beat my induction by going into the night before :) 
We're both doing well and settling in to our new family :)


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats!


----------



## elt1013

Yay congrats rach, I've been waiting for this!


----------



## JDH1982

Congratulations. So happy she is finally here. Enjoy your new little bundle x


----------



## Angeltk42

congrats!! :) 
Are all the sparklers now born?


----------



## babymonkey18

Birth story if anyone is interested!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nting-baby-monkey-sebastian.html#post30954061


----------



## teacup22

Everyone here now? So exciting... Does anyone want to make a follow on baby November sparklers thread?


----------



## JDH1982

Sounds good, then we can all keep in touch and see the baby's progress xx


----------



## ksilme

well after the pain and heartache, we have our precious little princess Zoey :) 
she was 2 day's late and born at 8.35am on valentines day :) which was actually the original due date :) xx 
she weighed 7lb 15 and 3/4 oz :) although looks bigger - everyone, midwives Inc thought she was 9 lb give or take :) xxx she is perfect ;) just wanted to update you all :) don't even know who is still subscribed :) x


----------



## babymonkey18

Ksilme, I'm in tears...congrats on your rainbow!!!!!! I'm so glad you updated us.  she's gorgeous. Look at that hair!

I hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## southernbound

ksilme! Oh my gosh look at that beauty! Congrats! What a great little valentine!


----------



## ksilme

Thank you :) we are smitten :) everyone said she will have loads of dark hair like her daddy but I was bald and strawberry blonde when born so kind of didn't expect it, but I remember my mum saying to me that she has hair, now push lol xx and she definitely does have hair :) xx she is a perfect little mix of us too I think :) - she has my nose and ears :) x 

Hope everyone is ok and well and all of your gorgeous sparklers are doing fab :) xx


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats hun, having just had my rainbow I know exactly how you feel about finally having your bundle here. She's lovely xx


----------



## peanutmomma

well gals it has been a while hope everyone is well. So, I have a confession to make, Joe had a dream last night that I was pregnant again... and last night I said I had eaten to much and that I looked fat and I didn't need that he said well soon you will be again right/ I mean we are gonna have more babies in the near future right? So I am unsure what to think of all that. But, is anyone else gonna try again before baby is 1 year old?


----------



## peanutmomma

ksilme said:


> View attachment 733815
> 
> 
> well after the pain and heartache, we have our precious little princess Zoey :)
> she was 2 day's late and born at 8.35am on valentines day :) which was actually the original due date :) xx
> she weighed 7lb 15 and 3/4 oz :) although looks bigger - everyone, midwives Inc thought she was 9 lb give or take :) xxx she is perfect ;) just wanted to update you all :) don't even know who is still subscribed :) x


So happy for you and your new little Valentine Congrats momma:hugs:


----------



## Angeltk42

Congrats on your bundle ksilme!!!!!!!!!! Xoxox ;)


----------



## lovehearts

Congratulations on your valentine bundle ksilme. She's gorgeous xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Oh, big congrats, ksilme!

Peanut, I'd like a third, but I'll be waiting 2-3 years. Two kids is a lot of work for me. I feel torn at times, although I'm enjoying it so much. My hubby's about to be deployed as well, and I'm stressing that (I normally just get on with it, as I will this time as well, I'm sure).


----------



## tatsNflowers

i got really busy during my pregnancy trying to get the new house together. didn't really have time for internet affairs so i didn't really post in this thread. but here's my baby. born november 17th. <3
 



Attached Files:







adorable eyes.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









102_0291.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babymonkey18

Congrats on your son! My boy was born the same day! :)


----------



## ksilme

Hi all, How is everyone? and the beautiful babies :) x 
Zoey is now 5 months old and very lively lol. We are thinking about starting weaning, but unsure due to all the different advice and information :( xx


----------



## jammers77

Good to see you, ksilme! Zoey is so adorable!! :flower:

Weaning is hard. You're right--there is so much conflicting information, and it's hard. Just go with your gut, and with little Zoey's cues. She'll let you know when she's ready to head that way.

We began weaning officially after the 6mo. mark. Joel had a few little bites of this and that during his fifth month, but he was definitely not interested in food at all and actually showed that he wasn't ready to eat (he still had tongue issues). He only now is eating with interest! Here's my littlest guy.

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s318/JamelynPics/IMG_0045.jpg


----------



## ksilme

aww, he is so cute :) x
Zoey is already showing quite alot of interest in food (must get that from me lol) and has had a few tasters and enjoys it :) was hoping to wait until the end of the month/beginning of next month when she will be 24/26 weeks but tempted to try some purees now xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi ksilme! She's so gorgeous and adorable!! If by weaning you mean introducing solids, one she starts showing interest and no longer shows signs of the tongue thrust reflex, she's probably good to start experimenting with purees. I wouldn't introduce any real solids until she can sit up unassisted though if you opt for the Baby Led Weaning route. But I hope you don't mean discontinuing breastfeeding or formula feeding. Babies under one get the majority of their caloric intake from nursing/formula and it's important to continue that until their digestive system is truly ready to fully absorb the various nutrients in purees and solids. Anyway, glad to hear she's doing well!!


----------



## ksilme

Hi, thank you She is amazing :) xx 
I mean solids/purees, we will be breastfeeding for as long as possible :) if she doesn't stop herself, I won't stop breastfeeding until roughly 2 :) x 
She is so close to sitting by herself :) she can sit for a little while - about 30 seconds-1 minute :) x 
How are your LOs xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Aww, 4-5 months and up is so much fun. They change so much and so quickly! :) Sitting, scooting, crawling, walking, etc, it's all just so fun! :)

My little are doing well. Aidan is 7.5 months, scooting everywhere abs staying to figure out the crawling thing. He pulls up on EVERYTHING and desperately wants to walk and run to keep up with Abigail. Abigail will be two in a few weeks and is doing well also. We have our fair share of tantrums and whatnot but she is generally pretty easy going.


----------



## babymonkey18

I hope everyone is doing well. I can't believe our little ones well be a year old soon!!!

Here's my boy Sebastian at 10 months old, this past 17th.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1411750832456.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 1









PhotoGrid_1411777824194.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ksilme

Hey everyone, hope you little ones are doing fab!!! Just wanted to update again, I lost my November sparkler, but had a gorgeous little girl in February. And I am now 23 weeks pregnant with another little girl, who just happens to be a November sparkler :) xxx


----------



## 3boys

Congrats hun. I'm due September 21. Ignore my ticker was put forward at scan and can't change ticker on phone lol


----------

